# Cautiously Pregnant After A Loss. PMA, But Not Taking It For Granted.



## Lozdi

Ok so here goes....I have never started a thread before and I'm nervous lol

I lost a baby in November 2011, a MMC. I spent weeks after searching the internet and ended up on a TTC after a loss thread on here, with an absolutely fabulous bunch of ladies who are soooooo loving and supportive. I got a BFP in the first proper cycle after my loss....and I'm ecstatic as well as terrified and very nervous, but now that I am no longer TTC, I don't quite fit in to my regular thread. I obviously don't want to saturate a TTC after a loss thread with BFP talk, its just not right. At the same time I am not ready yet (and probably never will be ready) to jump into a regular first tri thread. So, here I am! It may just be me here, and hopefully Ladies from my old haunt with BFP's and the rest of them WHEN they get their BFPs, and well anyone else who has found themselves with a BFP after a loss, and who can't let themselves fully believe that it will work out just yet. 

I am so cautiously pregnant I try not to think about it! And will certainly NOT be taking it for granted! I have had 2 healthy pregnancies and I did take those for granted, but never again! Scan is in 12 days....:argh: I am hoping so much that it all works out, but I can't let myself fully believe that it will just yet....maybe in 8 months or so when I meet Belly for real I MIGHT just allow myself to believe it. Trying to strike a balance between being cautious and maintaining a positive mental attitude is no easy task as I'm sure you know if you are reading this. :hugs:

I feel a bit odd about starting this thread, almost as if I am tempting fate, but I can't stand the limbo any longer!

:flower:


----------



## sarah_anne

Thanks for starting this Loz! I really appreciate it! 

I'm also cautiously pregnant immediately after a miscarriage. I am so worried about miscarrying again that I try not to do anything. 

I'm also really nervous about telling anyone. My boss just found out she's pregnant, so they decided to hire another manager so it's not such a huge shock to our organization when she goes on maternity leave. I found out today that I got my promotion, so now I'm a manager. My only problem is that my boss is 13 weeks and I'm 6 weeks. I'm so nervous about telling my boss. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Lozdi

I'm not working so I don't have that problem, luckily, but I was when I had my first two, and I told my boss very early on, as I was in retail and some things such as tackling shoplifters was not something I fancied doing while pregnant! I don't intend to tell anyone except immediate family and all the BnB ladies until I'm past 16 weeks this time, although thats probably not doable considering I tend to show fast and obvious!

Try not to stress about it, because they can't fire you for being pregnant. If you are safe and your duties don't really need to be modified then I think its ok to wait a bit before you tell your boss. Be prepared to play it by ear, as you may decide to wait til 12 weeks but is ms gets really bad its bound to be noticed if you start to go green and run for the bathroom!


----------



## BERDC99

Girls I understand exactly what you are talking about. The end of August I got a BFP and was so excited cause it was our first month trying. A week later I started bleeding and went to the ER. MY hcg was 46 so I followed up with my obgyn two days later and my hcg was 108. The rollercoaster contuned all week long until I had a ultrasound and they said it was ectopic eeven though the never loacted the pregnancy. I was given methotrexate and told to wait three months to ttc again. In December I got my BFP again after the first cycle trying. I am almost 10 weeks now. I have had two u/s wit this pregnancy. one at 4 weeks to make sure it was in my uterus and one at 7 weeks for a viablity scan where we seen the hb at 164 bpm. I have my NT scan on Feb. 1 and I am scared to death to go to it. I have read so many scary stories in the first trimester. I am starting to feel my uterus getting hard, but I wish they was a more reassuring way of knowing everything is okay in the meantime while I wait for my next scan.

Congrats to both of you on your BFP's.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Berd :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss, and congratulations on this bean! Its good that they gave you 2 scans already! I know theres no amount of 'it probably won't go wrong this time' that can make you less nervous. The thing is, when we have a loss we need answers that the doctors just can't give, and many of us turn to Google, and because of our experiences, we are looking in places where the stories of what can go wrong are plentiful, and it does add to our worries but personally, I find I prefer knowing all possibilites, even if its scary.

I'm in the UK and so I don't know how things work near you, but is it possible to visit a midwife or OB regularly just for a few minutes to have them feel your uterus and reassure you that its growing at the right pace? They say its palpable past 12 weeks. Its what I intend to do. Its not the same as a scan, but I think its better than just a long wait between regular appointments.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Congrats to all you ladies!

As you can see, I'm a bit further along than you (on the countdown to baby next month!) but I still take it one day at a time. We were able to get an early scan at 9wks and that reassured us a great deal (there was an actual baby in there!), so guys, you might consider a private scan at 8-9wks just to reassure you....

(and yes, you will worry the entire nine months, but it does get easier (once you hit past 12wks, when you feel baby moving, etc.))

best wishes


----------



## BERDC99

Lozdi said:


> Hi Berd :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss, and congratulations on this bean! Its good that they gave you 2 scans already! I know theres no amount of 'it probably won't go wrong this time' that can make you less nervous. The thing is, when we have a loss we need answers that the doctors just can't give, and many of us turn to Google, and because of our experiences, we are looking in places where the stories of what can go wrong are plentiful, and it does add to our worries but personally, I find I prefer knowing all possibilites, even if its scary.
> 
> I'm in the UK and so I don't know how things work near you, but is it possible to visit a midwife or OB regularly just for a few minutes to have them feel your uterus and reassure you that its growing at the right pace? They say its palpable past 12 weeks. Its what I intend to do. Its not the same as a scan, but I think its better than just a long wait between regular appointments.

I asked my ob doctor if I could have my appt every two weeks instead of every four and he told me there is not reason for it. It said the chance of mc is only about 1-2% now that we have seen the hb and that I just need to relax. Easy for him to say cause it is not his body.


----------



## Lozdi

Its ridicluous how they think quoting percentages at us is in any way reassuring! I only got agreement for a quick check once a week after 12 weeks because my midwife visits the health center thats literally just up the road from me, and she will do it at the end of her appointments.


----------



## Lozdi

SabrinaKat said:


> Congrats to all you ladies!
> 
> As you can see, I'm a bit further along than you (on the countdown to baby next month!) but I still take it one day at a time. We were able to get an early scan at 9wks and that reassured us a great deal (there was an actual baby in there!), so guys, you might consider a private scan at 8-9wks just to reassure you....
> 
> (and yes, you will worry the entire nine months, but it does get easier (once you hit past 12wks, when you feel baby moving, etc.))
> 
> best wishes

Hi Sabrina! :flower: Congratulations! I have an early scan booked already, my epau took pity on me and let me have it with no referral, (I have no gp in particular so no trust relationship with one) its in 12 days. But I will be going for a private scan too, inbetween the early one and the 12 week one. They aren't particularly cheap, but worth the peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone :wave: 

I'm Cloey and we have been trying for two years, I have PCOS so don't ovulate regularly which doesn't help!! Last February I had a mc at 11 weeks although I'd had early scans so knew earlier that things weren't progressing. It was so sad and scary although I had lots of supportive friends and family!

After my last clomid round I was told to have a natural cycle to see what my body would do and look what it did!!!! :wohoo: I figure that's challenge one out of the way and now challenge two is to get a healthy scan which I'm having on the 25th jan at the fertility centre I've been going to, they are so lovely there!

*Loz* you took all the words out of my mouth chick, trying to br cautious but at the same time stay positive! We are moving house right now and ivd felt so bad all I've done us dust and unpack light stuff!!!

*Sarah*, nice to see you my dear :hugs:

*Sabrina* and *Berd*, nice to meet you and congratulations on your pregnancies!! Thanks for letting us know that it does get easier!!

So what are all your symptoms? As you can see mine is waking up too early!!!

Xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Good Morning Ladies :wave:

Some of you lovely ladies already know my story from the ttc thread Loz spoke of in the first post. For those of you who don't I am very sorry to hear of your losses....I hope we can help each other now through our very special pregnancies :)

I'm Louby, I'm 24 and I am already blessed with an extremely handsome 3 year old son (biased I know :haha: ) 
And I am now very cautiously pregnant. 

I got my first BFP in September the day I got back from my honeymoon...it felt like everything had totally fallen in to place for us and at this point 2011 was our best year to date. Sadly it ended as the worst as we lost our twins a few weeks after finding out we had them. It was truly heartbreaking and all I wanted to to be pregnant. I found it extremely difficult to accept what had happened, but with the help and support of the fantastic ladies on the ttc thread I found the strength to stay strong and carry on. 

I got my BFP 6days ago and still cant quite believe it! We caught the egg straight after my first cycle following MC and like you ladies feel very nervous. Luckily I have an amazing midwife who is arranging me an early scan in the epau. As yet I don't have my appointment date but I am only 4 weeks so it will be at least 3 weeks off yet. I think for me once I have that scan I will start to relax a little bit and try to enjoy my pregnancy.

Love this thread already Loz........cracking work :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Good morning Cautious Ladies! :flower:

I had a lovely surprise this morning......a 3+ on the digi!!! I am 21 dpo, so seeing that has made me very happy. I know its not saying it will definately be ok (got to 3+ last time too) but at least I know I'm 'doubling' ok, as I had the 2-3 at 15 dpo, just 6 days ago! :happydance: 

Not many symptoms yet apart from extreme hunger (to be honest pregnant or not I have always enjoyed a big appetite lol)

And one sore boob! I swear my right boob is broken, but the left one is on track! No nausea yet but I'm hoping to be sick as can be as soon as possible!

And vivid dreams of course. More weird than scary now, thank goodness!

11 days til scan...:headspin::argh:


----------



## Lozdi

Here is a silly prediction thingy if you fancy a bit of light hearted sillyness...I did it twice with same answers and got VERY different answers! :rofl:

https://pregnancyandbaby.sheknows.com/pregnancy/baby/Madame-Zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience-1.php


----------



## loubyloumum

Yey Loz that's great news :happydance:

Cant believe your scan is in 11days I cant wait to hear the good news lovely.
I have just spoken to my midwife and have my booking in appointment on Thursday at 9am. She is going to arrange an early scan for me between 6 and 7weeks so I shouldn't have too long to wait :) 

Oh Loz talk about vivid dreams.....mine have been bizarre! The sickness has kicked in for me before anything. I was sick both Monday and Tuesday and been nauseas for the rest of the week eurgh! But I am happy to be sick all the way through if it means I get my baby :) 
I have never had ms though. My first pg was a breeze with no symptoms at all and last time I just had the most tender boobies EVER :holly:


----------



## loubyloumum

OMG Loz that thing just predicted that I will have a 14lb 10oz baby 
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lozdi

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I got that one too lol! Then with the same answers it predicted me a 4 lb baby....soooo which will it be? hahahaha!

I never get ms til week 6 but last time only had mild nausea. I want strong unrelenting nausea and as much vomit as possible this time! 

My midwife literally isn't allowed to book me til 8 weeks lol after seeing just how little she can actually do, I have no faith in her at all. I'm sure she knows what she is doing, but if she has no flexibility at all, then what use is she? Midwifes should have alot of say in when ladies get scans and extra checkups. I'll be relying more on my own knowledge, and my own doppler (when bellybean is big enough to be heard) than I'll be relying on her!


----------



## jd26

i have a feeling ive just found new buddies!!! can i b here too- im still convinced im having a chemical as im not even due my af until sunday but my tests r getting stronger and i got a 2-3 weeks on cb digi yesterday!! im just hoping i have an extra sticky bean in there fx!! or twins... lol! gettin a bit ahead of myself there... :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi jd :wave: 
Come and join our merry throng - welcome :)
How many dpo are you? I got my bfp at 9dpo and 1-2weeks on the digi at 10dpo. I have NO more hpt to pee on so I peed on an opk last night as I just had an urge to poas :haha: It was the strongest + I have ever seen one so I'm taking that as a good sign :thumbup:
I'm sure you will be fine hun :hugs: Your bean will be a sticky one for sure! We will all be here to get each other through.
If you don't mind me asking have you suffered a loss before? xxxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Loz, I'm sorry your midwife is such a pain in the ass! I totally agree that midwifes should be the ones with the control to say when their mums needs extra scans etc... I feel very lucky to have the midwife I've got. It's a good job that you are an on the ball kind of woman and totally don't allow people to fob you off :thumbup:
At least the epau booked you in regardless of what your mw told you. Have you purchased your own doppler?? xx


----------



## Pretty Please

Congratulations to everyone !!!

I am in the same situation don't feel like 1st tri suits me, nor pal as had too many mc. So prob pal recurrent but after 5mc I had my baby and then in oct mmc. Now prego again but I don't feel sick at all which is very odd so not really confident with this one. Got early private scan on 25 Jan so time will tell!!!!

Wish everyone lots of luck and hopefully all make it to 3rd tri - fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Pretty :wave: 
Im so very sorry for your losses :hugs: fxd your scan brings nothing but good news. How far along are you? If it helps I didnt suffer any ms at all with my DS but have suffered already with this pregnancy. 

JD - Sorry lovely I have just seen your post in the other thread. So sorry for your loss too hun :hugs: I am only 4weeks, what is your estimated dd? Are you going to be having an early scan? xxx


----------



## jd26

hi louby!! my due date will be the 23rd Sept (hopefully!!) im so glad theres someone else as early as me- im freaking out that af will arrive on sunday and itl b over :S what about u? are u around the same dates as me?

Im not sure about the early scan- im going to the doctors on monday so will probably ask then... last time feels like it went so quick, this time i see every minute passing!! ru going to ask for one? i think the earliest they would do it last time was 6w4... might ask the doctor if he can refer me anyway as i am very nervous!! xoxox


----------



## loubyloumum

I am 4w 3d at the moment and have a due date of the 18th September - the day before my first wedding anniversary :) So I'm not too far infront of you.

I went to my doctors on Monday and he was pretty useless to be fair. In fact he upset a little with his insensitivity and told me to speak to my midwife regarding a referral. 
I have spoken with my midwife and she has arranged my booking in appointment for Thursday and is referring me for an early scan between 6 and 7 weeks. I wish I had just gone to her in the first place but hey ho! I hope you get more luck with your GP hun - you will have to keep us posted.

I know what you mean about time dragging.....I feel like I've known for AGES when its only been 6days :rofl: I can see this being a Looooong 9months (PMA for 9Months) xxxx


----------



## jd26

loubyloumum said:


> I am 4w 3d at the moment and have a due date of the 18th September - the day before my first wedding anniversary :) So I'm not too far infront of you.
> 
> I went to my doctors on Monday and he was pretty useless to be fair. In fact he upset a little with his insensitivity and told me to speak to my midwife regarding a referral.
> I have spoken with my midwife and she has arranged my booking in appointment for Thursday and is referring me for an early scan between 6 and 7 weeks. I wish I had just gone to her in the first place but hey ho! I hope you get more luck with your GP hun - you will have to keep us posted.
> 
> I know what you mean about time dragging.....I feel like I've known for AGES when its only been 6days :rofl: I can see this being a Looooong 9months (PMA for 9Months) xxxx

oh thats horrible- nothing worse than a bad doctor!! mine was very good last time, although i went straight to the epu when i started to bleed and they were amazing and took over as such so not sure how it will work this time... hopefully he will be able to help!

I will defo let u all know- my best friend has just texted me asking if im pregnant.... she wont tell me y she thought this but i hope its a sign... oh god i just want everything to be ok... and chilllll lol! 

are you feeling any symptoms yet? im like a pig- cannot stop eating!!! although that could just be normal for me lol!


----------



## loubyloumum

Im glad you doc is a little love :)

OMG how strange that your best friend just text you that!! Are you going to tell her? I'm going out for dinner with my best friend tonight and not sure whether to say anything or not. She is like a sister to me and was there for me so much through the loss and knows we were ttc but I don't want to tempt fate at the same time :wacko: Mind you she will prob guess as it's not like me to go to the pub and not have a large glass of vino :haha: 

I have had ms!! This is a total first for me though. I didn't have any with my son or with my last prg but I'm hoping it's a good thing :shrug: I'm also having VERY vivid dreams, some of them are soooo strange! 
Ha, I'm a gannet all the time anyway so wouldn't really notice if I was eating more. I have always had what I like to call a 'healthy' appetite lol!


----------



## Lozdi

Well OH said he would take my youngest to nursery so I said Sweet! Nap time! And I just woke up :haha:

JD you are most certainly welcome to be here, any cautiously pegnant Ladies are :flower: We need to be able to discuss our worries with those who have the same, it just wouldn't be fair to take our fears into a regular thread. Thats really good about the cb digi!!! I got a 2-3 at 15 dpo, and just got my 3+ today at 21 dpo. (Over 2000 hcg!!) I'm done testing now, as the cheapie tests haven;t gotten any darker in days- they are so dark they literally reachd the limit of how dark they will go!

Hello Pretty :flower: Looks like you have the same problem as me- want so much to be positive, but can't quite believe it will go well yet. Roll on scan! Mines on the 24th. Its like a whole new 2ww :wacko: I don't feel sick yet either, never have until after week 6 and that goes for my very normal healthy pregnancies aswell. Was a cause found for the losses before your Boy came along? 

Louby my midwife is very friendly indeed, quite pleasant as someone to chat with, but I don't approve of how little clout she has. You'd think that she could refer for scans and whatnot but apparently it just doesn't work like that round here. Daft is what it is. Gp's have enough to do without being the ones that have to refer pregnant ladies, afterall its not their area is it, its the midwifes'! It defies all logic to me! I'll be telling her this too lol I'll be stubborn and midwife myself. :haha:


----------



## jd26

loubyloumum said:


> Im glad you doc is a little love :)
> 
> OMG how strange that your best friend just text you that!! Are you going to tell her? I'm going out for dinner with my best friend tonight and not sure whether to say anything or not. She is like a sister to me and was there for me so much through the loss and knows we were ttc but I don't want to tempt fate at the same time :wacko: Mind you she will prob guess as it's not like me to go to the pub and not have a large glass of vino :haha:
> 
> I have had ms!! This is a total first for me though. I didn't have any with my son or with my last prg but I'm hoping it's a good thing :shrug: I'm also having VERY vivid dreams, some of them are soooo strange!
> Ha, I'm a gannet all the time anyway so wouldn't really notice if I was eating more. I have always had what I like to call a 'healthy' appetite lol!

I just sent her a picture of my ten tests lol and a :S face lol! she was amazing when i lost my first- she took me to the hospital when i was freaking out and was there the whole time when i needed someone!! she says to wait til sunday and then we can get excited lol- she feels like shes the third parent to be!! lol! I know what u mean about tempting fate but the way i look at it is if something happens i want support, i dont want to have to tell people everything. I would tell her!!!


----------



## loubyloumum

I like your way of thinking! Im sure I will end up telling best pal tonight. It's just scary saying the words out loud and I don't know why :shrug:
Right I'm for a little while now....catch up later ladies :)

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

loubyloumum said:


> I like your way of thinking! Im sure I will end up telling best pal tonight. It's just scary saying the words out loud and I don't know why :shrug:
> Right I'm for a little while now....catch up later ladies :)
> 
> xxxx

You don't have to say it out loud, a certain look and a point in the direction of your tummy will tell it well enough :flower:


----------



## Pretty Please

Well im only 5 weeks which isnt a great deal. Every time I do a ticker I jinks it and mc so not doing one at the moment. All 5 Mc before my boy was unexplained unless chromosome abnormal. However I have invested again in testing at St Marys and they said I have APS so on progestrone, aspirin. 

I think I will be happier when I have my early scan hopefully hb and then I will be hoping I will reach the golden 8 weeks. 

Is any one else on meds? 

Also, everyone with babies do you find this prego even more nerve wracking? and some pressure not to mc? Previously always wanted a baby but now having one the desire to have number 2 is unbelievable - suppose I love being a mum !!!!


----------



## hopefulfor2

So I am new here... I have popped into this site many times to read what others post for advice/ help/ etc. but never joined until today when I found this strand... This morning I just got my BFP! I am so excited,:happydance: but so terrified at the same time. I have a happy, healthy two year old and had minimal complications with her pregnancy... When we decided to go for kid 2, it took us what felt like forever to conceive... I reached almost 10w in September 2011 when I found out that I had miscarried... (I had light spotting so I went to the doctor, they did an u/s and estimated the baby had stopped developing at about 8w so I had a d&c) This was our second month of trying after the go ahead from the doctor. At the time of the miscarriage, the doctor thought it might have been caused by low progesterone (they never checked my levels in that pregnancy, but I guess in hindsight, the symptoms I had sounded pretty textbook...) 
I called the doctor's office to make an appointment and they won't let me see a doctor until they confirm the pregnancy which they can't do till Monday for some odd mystery which I just find frustrating... Once I can actually get into him, my doctor is wonderful and he assured me when I had my follow-up from my d&c that they would run every test under the sun and do early scans etc. to help reassure me as we go through, I just find the red tape of getting into him a bit irritating (guess moodiness is also kicking in a little already!) I am just so anxious to get in to see him and get my blood work done...
Anyway, I hope you all don't mind my jumping in... I felt pretty much in the same boat and thought having someone to talk to through this journey would be lovely!
(And congrats to all of you on the BFPs!!!)


----------



## Lozdi

I haven't been put on any meds, but I am on pregnancy multivits and I decided to take low dose asprin too, for no reason other than I clot super fast when I hurt myself and I wondered if that may have been made worse by my last pregnancy even though I know anything could happen I somehow just feel safer taking the asprin than not taking it. If I didn;t take it and had another MMC I would be in a world of doubt thinking that I should have taken it. I'd much rathe rbe saying at least I did, than I wish I had!

This pregnancy is the most nerve wracking thing ever! My first two I breezed through, and even had relatively easy births. Won't even let myself imagine a baby this time, no names either, just fingers crossed all the way!


----------



## Lozdi

hopefulfor2 said:


> So I am new here... I have popped into this site many times to read what others post for advice/ help/ etc. but never joined until today when I found this strand... This morning I just got my BFP! I am so excited,:happydance: but so terrified at the same time. I have a happy, healthy two year old and had minimal complications with her pregnancy... When we decided to go for kid 2, it took us what felt like forever to conceive... I reached almost 10w in September 2011 when I found out that I had miscarried... (I had light spotting so I went to the doctor, they did an u/s and estimated the baby had stopped developing at about 8w so I had a d&c) This was our second month of trying after the go ahead from the doctor. At the time of the miscarriage, the doctor thought it might have been caused by low progesterone (they never checked my levels in that pregnancy, but I guess in hindsight, the symptoms I had sounded pretty textbook...)
> I called the doctor's office to make an appointment and they won't let me see a doctor until they confirm the pregnancy which they can't do till Monday for some odd mystery which I just find frustrating... Once I can actually get into him, my doctor is wonderful and he assured me when I had my follow-up from my d&c that they would run every test under the sun and do early scans etc. to help reassure me as we go through, I just find the red tape of getting into him a bit irritating (guess moodiness is also kicking in a little already!) I am just so anxious to get in to see him and get my blood work done...
> Anyway, I hope you all don't mind my jumping in... I felt pretty much in the same boat and thought having someone to talk to through this journey would be lovely!
> (And congrats to all of you on the BFPs!!!)

Hi Hopeful! :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss, mine was similar- 7 week baby with no HB at my 12 week scan. I only had tiny spotting but not until the night before the scan. I was told that the most likely reason was chromosomes. 

Congratulations on your BFP! Like you I didn't post until I found somewhere I felt comfortable and I agree that support from those who have gone through similar experiences is absolutely priceless!

I havent asked for bloodwork myself because after the MMC I developed a phobia to being stuck with a needle! Sorry this reply took so long, infuriatingly, my browser is opting today to freeze up on me every second word I type and its getting daft now! Think I'll go restart it...or punch it! Computers clearly do not understand about hormones and NOT provoking cautiously pregnant ladies!


----------



## sarah_anne

Hello ladies, 

Just checking in. I'm so sorry that we all need this thread, but I'm glad that we've all got our BFPs. I have a feeling that ALL of us are going to have healthy, full-term, beautiful, bouncing babies! 

I'm feeling better about my whole work situation today. I'm not going to say anything for a while. I'm going to work my butt off and show them I can do it and then tell them when I'm around 12 weeks or maybe even later if I'm not showing yet. We'll see!


----------



## Lozdi

Thats an excellent plan! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## Smiler79

HI ladies 

I just wanted to sat hello. i am not pregnant but thought you might want to look at a very similar thread that i have been part of for about 18 months and is still going strong. We were a group of 6 ladies who had all had miscarriages and also had quite a few scares between is along the way but we all now havebeautiful babies who are all coming up for their first birthdays,

Just thought it might help you see taht even if there are bumos akong the way there can be a very posititve outcome. The thread is called "Cautiously here .."

Wishing all you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months and a beautiful baby at the end of it. xxxxxx


----------



## hopefulfor2

that does help to hear smiler (at least me anyway...) :flower: so thanks!!


----------



## PoodleMommy

Huge congratulations! I've had six miscarriages before this pregnancy, so I can definitely relate to the part about not taking it for granted (although I haven't been able to have any surviving children before now, so I envy you that you got a chance to have a "naively optimistic" pregnancy! :)) For the vast majority of women, a miscarriage is a random fluke that is not likely to happen again. So, cling to that, as well as knowing that your body is capable of bringing a baby to term, and try to enjoy your pregnancy as much as possible through the worrying! :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Smiler79 said:


> HI ladies
> 
> I just wanted to sat hello. i am not pregnant but thought you might want to look at a very similar thread that i have been part of for about 18 months and is still going strong. We were a group of 6 ladies who had all had miscarriages and also had quite a few scares between is along the way but we all now havebeautiful babies who are all coming up for their first birthdays,
> 
> Just thought it might help you see taht even if there are bumos akong the way there can be a very posititve outcome. The thread is called "Cautiously here .."
> 
> Wishing all you ladies a happy and healthy 9 months and a beautiful baby at the end of it. xxxxxx

Smiler!!!!! Your thread is what inspired me to make this one! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I found your thread helped me just from reading it, watching you all go from hcg worries to 2nd tri and beyond! :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Hello PoodleMommy :hugs: I'm sory for your losses, I can't imagine how awful it is to have so many-did they find a reason why?

Congratulations on this pregnancy, it must have been a relief beyond belief to have reached that amazing 24 week viability point and to be more than half way there! :flower::happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

Cheering you on loz!! X x x


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Cheering you on loz!! X x x

:friends: Thankyou! :flower:


----------



## sarah_anne

Anyone else feel way more pregnant than they are? I feel like I should be at 20 weeks, not 6+3.


----------



## Lozdi

Actually I don't feel pregnant enough lol but I know what you mean!


----------



## jd26

hey guys!! hope everyone is well!

ha i feel like ive known forever lol, i hav a little beer belly and hubby keeps sayin i look 5 months pregnant!! its all the food- i cant stop eating!!! :S 

I am still so nervous, i have an addiction to poas and a phobia of wiping incase theres blood, its awful!!


----------



## Lozdi

I have stopped POAS for now, I don't think they can get any darker! I wish I had the wiping phobia instead of the MMC phobia. Only one spot of blood last time, and it was wayyyyyy after the problem had occurred. I know it probably won't happen again, but can't help but be wary. 10 days to go until scan! :wacko:


----------



## sarah_anne

I definitely still have a twinge of fear every time I wipe, but it's definitely getting less prominent now. I stopped POAS after I got my 3rd BFP. I think I got my fill of it, lol.


----------



## Lozdi

I stopped when I got the test as dark as it will go! Oh, and also because I got a 3+ on the digi, there is no more testing thats worth it now...and I'm not going to be tempted by that uber test either! 

My lazy right boob is catching up to the left and has finally started to ache a bit! :happydance:


----------



## SatansSprite

Hey guys, thought I would chip in here.

I had a miscarriage in June 2011. Unfortunately for me, because of how far along I actually was at the time, its going to mean me not relaxing for quite awhile, if at all during this period of time. I was 18 weeks along when mine happened. Tests showed there was an infection in the uterus, a chorioamniotic infection thing. I was told that it would be unlikely for it to happen again, that I have a good shot at having a healthy pregnancy, especially since I already have had one healthy child, but it doesn't help though. Im still so nervous about the possibilities of having a repeat.

A few days before the actual miscarriage happened, I had started having contractions and went to the emergency with that, and was diagnosed with a UTI then and put on meds for it, and my midwife thinks that maybe it was the trigger for stuff, irritating the uterus, so Im planning on asking for urine tests to make sure there aren't any infections, and if there are, seeing if I can't get them headed off early so that they hopefully can't cause anything bad to happen.

This time around, I haven't had a positive test, because I can't afford them, but the fact im like 2 weeks late now, and have had the whole nipple sensitivity and nausea, its pretty obvious to me. Im about 5 weeks and 6 days, based on LMP date.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Sprite :hugs: I can't imagine how that must have felt, and yes it does indeed sound like you are pregnant again, and so I would like to say a cautious congratulations :flower: Given what happened last time they should be extra careful with you this time, and give you lots of appointments to check all is well and tests for infection regularly. 

I know they mean well by saying it probably won't happen again, and its true its very unlikely, but its not helpful at all is it? What you need to hear is that they will watch you closely and make sure it doesn't happen again!


----------



## sarah_anne

Happy 6 weeks Loz! Your baby is now the size of a sweet pea!


----------



## loubyloumum

Good Morning ladies,

Sorry I have been absent over the weekend - I seemed to have a chocka one :)
How is everyone feeling? 

Welcome Sprite :flower: I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I can't imagine having the worries for the amount of time you are going to have this time :hugs: But with all of the extra care you will be given this time all should be ok. 

JD, I have the exact same fear of wiping! I'm scared every time in case I see any blood - I just wish I could relax a little more as I know this behaviour is doing me or my little bean no good. 

Loz, not long till your scan now eeek! 

Sarah, how are you feeling? Still feel like you are more pregnant than you are? I think that MUST be a good sign as your HCG levels must be raging :thumbup:

AFM: Well, I have me booking appointment on Thursday morning and should have a date for my early scan by the end of the week. I will be 5weeks tomorrow and this it has actually gone quite fast since I found out - I'm sure that will change when I have a date for my early scan though as I bet time will start to drag then :haha:

Hope all you lovely ladies had a great weekend xxx


----------



## jd26

Hi everyone- Happy Monday- or as it is for me- tired monday!!!

this sounds sooo silly but im so glad i got over yesterday- 4 weeks and 1 day I am now- sundays are the worst cos thats when i lost my last baby, so everytime i see a monday im like 'YEY'!!!! :) i suppose it gets rid of the Monday blues!!

Hubby confided last night that he is really scared- he was trying to go through things that might happen and i just kept sayin theres nothing we can do either way- but its cute that he worries!!

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning JD :wave:

OMG are you suffering extreme tiredness too? I have never been this tired during a pregnancy before. I am going to bed at like 8pm each night and still feeling sleepy lol!

Awww how sweet of your hubby. It is true though. Even though they didn't go through the physical aspect of MC they still went through it emotionally and I think it affects that just like us but in a different way.

My hubby and I had a massive heart to heart after the mc when I broke down and it was so reassuring to know he was feeling the same as me but was trying to be strong for my sake. We have spoken to each other of our worries this time but we are trying to remain as positive as we can :)

These babies ARE our sticky ones ladies PMA :winkwink:


----------



## jd26

OMG ive just had my lunch and am back to my desk in work and freaked out cos my stomach started to hurt..... then let a MAHOOSIVE fart out of me!! This extra wind is hilarious!! lol!!! thank goodness noone was near me or they would have been disgusted!! :D


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies

Sorry i havent been around since my first post but we moved house this weekend and we dont have broadband at home yet so back at work now and logging on!!!!

Nice to meet everyone, so sorry for your previous losses but we are all in the right place now for some good PMA and sticky :dust:

*Smiler*, thanks for sharing the thread, it really does help to know that people in our situation come out with a happy ending :flower:

LOL, *JD*, Ive been soooo windy and gassy, apparently its the progesterone that slows our metabolism to allowus to absorb more "goodness" that creates more air bubbles and so bloating and wind ... how attractive!!! I cant stop burping!!

Seems like the doctors and GPs are a pretty mixed bag but on the whole useless, mine was really abrupt with me and so i wont be seeing her again! Luckily the FS is lovely and last time i saw the midwife they were nice too, im going to make my booking appt once I have had my scan in *9 days*!!!!!

Big hugs ladies we can do it!!!! xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Keeping everything crossed for you clobo!! 9 more sleeps! 
Sarah im thinking of copying you and getting pregnant again before af!! I never do when I try but thinking of giving it a go!


----------



## Clobo

Yes Fili, PMA chick!! You've been through so much this year already and yet here you are cheering us on, you really deserve your sticky bean so lots of :dust: for you!!

xxxx


----------



## loubyloumum

I second clobo Fili :thumbup: 

You are such an inspirational woman and your strength, knowledge and humour has really helped me through tough times (strange really as I don't even know you :haha: )

I am sending you loads and loads of :dust: as like Clobo said - you really deserve your sticky bean :hugs: 

Yey scan in 9days Clobo :happydance: can't wait ot hear how perfect everything is :) xxxx


----------



## filipenko32

Aww thanks girls, I'm quite excited about ttc again, i must be mad i should surely be pit off by now!


----------



## Smiler79

HI ladies glad our thread has helped some of you as it was the support of the ladies on here that was the only thing that got us through on some of the bad days.

Wishing you all sticky beans xxxxx


----------



## Lozdi

I had a knitting lesson from my mum today....hoping to knit some baby stuff eventually!

I don't feel 6 weeks pregnant, I'm just tired and hungry with a bit of sore boobness. I want to be sick!


----------



## Pretty Please

Loz- knitting sounds great ! I'd love to make a little blanket ! Bought the mag the art of quilting last week for 99p although to make a bed spread costs over 300 if you keep buying the mag - maybe I'll invest in a book to teach me !!! How sad - but how rubbish is tv these days???? How many more don't tell the bride is going to be on tv and the new series is rubbish as lots of rules broken !!!! I don't feel sick either :( although had 4 pieces of toast in-between meals and feeling tired - but bring on the sickness ;)


----------



## jd26

hey guys!! Good Morning to you all!! I hope everyone is keeping well and havin positive thoughts!!! im loving ur knittin ideas!! but 'pretty please'- omg £300!!! thats madness!! my mum is a great crochet woman- im gonna get her to make me a blanket once we get our scan!

I went to the doc last night and I have to say he was lovely!! when i told him i had miscarried in nov he sympathised with me and went through all the research of how havin a miscarriage doesnt mean u will hav another and your chances of carrying full term actually increase a little!! he was really reassuring and just what me and hubs needed to hear!

Also im somewhere between 4 and 6 weeks.... he says my cycle could be off because of the miscarriage and this may hav caused me to hav such an early test- and i was able to choose which hospital i could go to and he went through diet stuff and my previous with asthma etc...

honestly feel about ten times better in myself now... lets hope this bean is really sticky and stays there!!!!! :D 

xoxoxo


----------



## loubyloumum

Jd, your doc sounds like a little love :) I'm so glad he took the time to put your mind at ease and go through some facts with you. 

Wow Loz, get you with the knitting I am very impressed! I gave it a go once but was totally useless - I'm cack handed and just can't get the hang of the fiddly-ness :haha:

Pretty. I'm currently not feeling sick either. I had it bad last week but for some reason the past two days feels like all my symptoms have disappeared :shrug:

It is worrying me a little that I was really really nauseous and now NOTHING but I don't want to start stressing myself out over it. I am trying to think positive and have told myself what will be will be. But that doesn't help worrying frantically about every little change does it. Agghhh going in sane.com today :wacko:


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies

*Fili*, i think the thing is that we want a baby, thats the end of it ... and the only thing that will help the pain of struggling and having a mc is to get back on the horse and try again to finally get what we have been working so hard before! You are right to be excited chick, your time will come and you will appreciate it so much more!!

8 days will scan!! *Loz* yours is 7 days, anyone else got one booked??

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Hello....I slept all day again! :haha: Still no sickness but the tiredness hit a new level for sure!

300! Thats alot...especially when you can get patterns free online. I'm knitting a scarf (easiest thing ever to knit) and I started with a ball of wool that cost 1.75 and has plenty to make a scarf. I hate those magazine based things, the cost runs way too high! Try this site, it seems to be a decent resource.

https://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/search.php

Yup 7 days til scan....gulp!

Louby its very early still for ms, maybe its yet to kick in and the earlier nausea was just your body adjusting metabolism. I had some nausea in week 4 lol but that wasn't ms, I'll know that when it comes! For me it tends to start around week 7/8 and if the past is anything to go by, once it starts I'll throw up once a day, neatly in the morning first thing, for every single day up until birth!


----------



## hopefulfor2

Hi all... Sorry I posted my first post and then no more! I am finding my home computer is not so compatible with this site for some reason...
I am glad everyone seems to be doing well! I never could quite figure out knitting even though my grandma tried to teach me so many times! Good luck with that!
I went to the doctor's office yesterday so they could confirm that I am pregnant... Such a silly thing to me as I had done so many tests at home and all they do is urine test, but they can never just take you word for it...
I never actually saw the doctor- I was supposed to go in for the pee test and leave, but I brought up my miscarriage to the nurse so she went and talked to my doctor and he started me on progesterone and baby aspirin. They also are taking blood every two days to see how my hormone levels do and in a week or so they are going to schedule a scan...
I am glad they are being so much more on top of things this time, but I almost want to just stick my head in the sand and not know... I am so scared that my levels aren't going to be increasing enough or when they do the ultrasound they will find something wrong...
I have one question someone might be able to answer-- why baby aspirin? what does it do for the pregnancy? I know why they put me on the progesterone but I had never really heard of taking baby aspirin before and the box even has warnings against taking it while pregnant...


----------



## Lozdi

hopefulfor2 said:


> Hi all... Sorry I posted my first post and then no more! I am finding my home computer is not so compatible with this site for some reason...
> I am glad everyone seems to be doing well! I never could quite figure out knitting even though my grandma tried to teach me so many times! Good luck with that!
> I went to the doctor's office yesterday so they could confirm that I am pregnant... Such a silly thing to me as I had done so many tests at home and all they do is urine test, but they can never just take you word for it...
> I never actually saw the doctor- I was supposed to go in for the pee test and leave, but I brought up my miscarriage to the nurse so she went and talked to my doctor and he started me on progesterone and baby aspirin. They also are taking blood every two days to see how my hormone levels do and in a week or so they are going to schedule a scan...
> I am glad they are being so much more on top of things this time, but I almost want to just stick my head in the sand and not know... I am so scared that my levels aren't going to be increasing enough or when they do the ultrasound they will find something wrong...
> I have one question someone might be able to answer-- why baby aspirin? what does it do for the pregnancy? I know why they put me on the progesterone but I had never really heard of taking baby aspirin before and the box even has warnings against taking it while pregnant...

I'm on 'baby asprin' its not actually asprin for babies...the pharmacist near me said asprin is not recommended for under 16's, mine is low dose asprin, so they do look like 'baby' ones next to the big 300mg doses. Basically low dose asprin thins the blood slightly, meaning that if you have blood that clots too well, or if you have a recognized clotting disorder, asprin thins the blood enough to allow a pregnancy to continue. If you can't push enough blood through the placenta, or if small clots form in it, then the baby can't survive as it would not get enough oxygen and nurtients. Low dose asprin during pregnancy is completely safe (75 or 81 mg) so it tends to get prescribed as a precaution- thats why I have started it, just in case. Interestingly, I found that I havent had any heart palipitations since I started on it a few days ago, and before that I was getting several episodes per day and it was a little worrying! They say its best to stop it around 32 weeks, so as to avoid bleeding complications during labour.


----------



## hopefulfor2

Thanks so much for the explanation. That help a lot to know. The pharmacist also had directed me to the low dose that is coated (81mg).


----------



## mummymurray74

Hello ladies, sorry for your losses, i would like to tell you a bit about myself.......

I have 4 children. 18,14,12, and 2. the two year old is with my husband as i remarried after a divorce, in 2008 i had a mmc at 13weeks but the baby died at 8, i had NO symptoms at all, i had a Dnc and 3 months later got pg with my 2 year old. In Dec 2010 we decided to try for one last baby as our son was like an only child with the others being so much older.

After 9 long months we finally concieved and we were over the moon to be expecting our baby in june. At 7 weeks i had i speck of brown spotting and panicked straight to the epau for a scan to be shown the baby with a heartbeat but only 5weeks old???? I knew when i had concieved and ovulated so knew something was wrong and was given another appointment for the following week. Relieved our baby was ok though i looked forward to the scan thinking it would be bigger this week and i had not had anymore bleeding .....but when scanned the baby had died the night of my previous scan because it was even smaller and had no heartbeat anymore , we were devastated and i took it really badly. I went with the tablets and after horrifically miscarrying at home that night and seeing everything!!!!!We tried to get over everything but i just couldnt move on. 2 weeks later a scan showed there was still stuff left over so i was given more tablets to start the miscarriage again.....Nothing.

I was scanned another 2 weeks later by now it had been 4 weeks!!! And the pregnancy tissue left had actually started to grow and produce hcg even though there was no baby! I was taken in and went for the d&c the next day at last i was glad it was over and i had been through so much, but couldnt wait to try again. T
I was referred to the consultant because its the second MMC i had and was given a plan for my next pregnancy. Also it was decided that the baby wasnt growing properly possibly due to the blood clotting????

2 Days ago 6 weeks after our d&c and one proper period thank god! We found out im pregnant!!!!!!

I am over the moon but so scared. I have too started on 75mg of aspirin once a day and i will be scanned at 6 weeks and then every two weeks and also put on progesterone at 6 weeks once the heartbeat has been seen. Im so nervous and scared and happy and excited, i just want to see our baby i the right place with a heartbeat in 2 weeks time.

Im due sept 28th and would just like to wish you all hugs and luck with your babies and pregnancies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ladies, I hope we are all ok today and still feeling positive :thumbup:
Not long now until some of these scans ladies. I am seeing my mw tomorrow so hoping for a scan appointment by the end of the week.

Hi 74 :wave: and welcome to our thread. Im so very sorry for your losses but thank you for sharing your story with us :flower: It sounds like your doctors are totally on the ball - that must be reassuring for you. It's amazing how longg the TWW feels at the time but it's nothing in comparison to the First Tri window we have now is it? Any way us ladies are going to ALL have sticky health beans this time PMA!!!!


Well on another note I'm feeling a little strange and emotional today :cry: I had a dream last night that I went for my 20week scan and at the scan they found twins. 
One boy and one girl. They then went on to tell me I needed to have an emergency c-section as they babies were measuring term (odd I know) and it all went a little crazy from there which then eventually woke me.

Anyway it has made me feel a little emotional as I would have been 20weeks with the twins on Monday just gone and feel sad the I kind of 'saw' them and there was a boy and a girl. I know it is probably ridiculous to feel so effected by a dream and I'm sorry to bring the mood down but I just wanted to get it of my chest as it has totally freaked me out :nope:


----------



## jd26

Hi 74!! welcome to the group :) i am so sorry for your losses :( 

Louby lou, thats a saddenin dream to hav- no wonder ur feeling awful :( but in a way it goes to show what that little bean in there is doing to u, making u hav the most vivid dreams and also getting u all nervous for your scan- wee rascal!! lol!

let us know how u get on tomorrow- i hope it wont b too long before i get my appointment... this waiting game will be so much more fun when i know everything is normal (fx) 

My sister is coming home tomorrow and i know i wont b able to hold my water AT ALL! hopefully hubby will let me tell her as she was amazing when i had the miscarriage (even tho she was in Vietnam at the time!!!) 

anyone else feeling huge (i ripped my work skirt today- NOT IMPRESSED!!) and only 4 weeks gone- im actually gonna b the size of a house by the time 9 months is here!!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks JD for spinning a positive out for me :) I never thought of it like that! Do you have an appointment booked with your mw? Or is your GP arrange your scan for you? 
I will keep you all posted on what, if anything happens tomorrow.

My hubby doesn't want us to tell anyone either. Well, we have told both sets of parents and I did end up telling my bestest bud but that is it. I would tell my sister but she is currently in the process of opening her new salon and is stressed to the max so don't want her to have to be worrying about me too! We have decided we will tell our siblings after we have our early scan what ever happens.....but fingers crossed it will be good news we can tell them. 
We will be holding off telling our friends until after the first tri though :) 

I feel soooooo bloated its unreal! Im sure I have a belly already :blush: - but that might have always been there ! LOL that you ripped your work skirt :haha: xxxxx


----------



## sarah_anne

Good morning ladies!

I'm sorry to hear about your dreams Louby! I had a dream a few days ago that I started bleeding, but didn't miscarry. They're just dreams though love. They play on our minds, which are often full of our fears. 

I have my dating scan in just less than 3 hours and I'm so nervous and excited! My doctor thinks that I may only be 5 weeks and not 7, so we're not sure if we'll see a heartbeat, but I'm pretty sure of my dates. I forgot to tell him that I know when I ovulated, so that's probably why. Really hoping to see our little bean and see a strong heartbeat!


----------



## Lozdi

Hi mummymurray :flower: Welcome to our nervous little bunch! I'm so sorry for your losses...I'm terrified of a second MMC and I put myself on low dose asprin just as a precaution. I know it probably sounds silly but when I get injured I clot so fast its unreal and got to wondering if that was what caused my MMC. 

They say I'm due around the 9th of september, but they base that on the 'we all O on day 14 myth' FF puts it at 14th of september based on my O date. I'm not on progesterone myself I wonder would that make a difference to blood clotting? I was having palpitations alot with this pregnancy and those stopped completely within a day of starting the asprin.

Louby JD is right! You are carrying a rascal! My weird dreams have not been about pregnancy at all except for the first one which I hope not to have again. Since that I put crystals under my pillow and they seem to be doing the trick. The other night I dreamed I was a stripper, but didn't like it so when guys asked for a dance I sat down with them and started counselling them to find out why they felt they needed to pay women to dance! The guy who played bad santa was in it lol and I gave him a lecture! :haha:


----------



## Clobo

HI everyone

Welcome *74*, so sorry for your loss but congratulations on your BFP and your scan will come around in no time!! Mine was 19 days away when i booked it and now its only 7!!

*Sarah*, OMG thinking of you all afternoon and looking forward to hearing from you later on .... lots of :dust: and PMA for a healthy bubs!

*Louby*, aw chick, what a sad dream, Ive been having such vivd dreams every night, some good and some bad, its a good sign and maybe it was your twins popping up and saying hello to you.

*Loz*, I can see you!!! 6 days!! We are getting there!! Hows the ms?? Im feeling quite sicky but not that i need to actually be sick!!

Roll on 4pm, need to go lie on the sofa in my PJs!!!

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Goodness me is is sarah's scan day already?! No morning sickness here yet, but my stomach gets very grumpy very quickly if I don't feed it in a timely manner! Hilarious wind breakage has begun, which is always a laugh lol

I'm off out to see a friend later and it will be another late one but going to take my laptop this time and lurk while I drink crazy amounts of decaff tea and indulge in gossip. :coffee::haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm not quite sure how Sarah, but I missed your post! Just saw it neslted in there! I'm goig to be glued to the computer awaiting your return after your scan, unless I;m in a taxi then in which case I'll see when I get to my friends house! :happydance:


----------



## hopefulfor2

Sarah- I hope your scan goes well! I have my fingers crossed for you!
I go back for my next blood draw today... the suspense is killing me because at my doctor's office they don't tell you any of the levels until they have done a couple of draws (so I don't know my levels from monday yet)... I am hoping tomorrow they will tell me something since by then they will be able to see if I am doubling or not... I really hope they come out ok.


----------



## sarah_anne

Here it is ladies! My 7 week bean! We got to see the heartbeat too!
 



Attached Files:







7 week ultrasound.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Lozdi

:happydance::dance::wohoo::loopy::yipee: Sarah thats gorgeous! I can't wait til mine now! :flower:


----------



## loubyloumum

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:

YEY Sarah!!!!! That is a lovely scan picture :) soooooo pleased for you hun. Has it put your mind at rest now?

I had my booking appointment this morning - totally love my midwife :) Anyway how weird is this my expected due date from her calculation is the 19th September..........this is my first wedding anniversary!!! I hope this is a really good sign? 

Anyway she is putting my referral in to the epau this afternoon and is requesting an early scan with Dr Haddad (who is the consultant at Chester). She isn't 100% that we will get Dr Haddad but is hoping we do as he is the best for us here in Chester. She said I will get my appointment date with in the next week :)

I also have sore boobies today :holly:

How is everyone feeling today?? xxx


----------



## jd26

aw Sarah that is an amazing scan!! :) yey!!!

Louby thats really good about getting a nice midwife- i suppose it really does make all the difference to know that you can tell her anything!! 

Cant wait to see ur little rascal Lodzi- not too long to go now!

Im feeling worried today, i had a streak of blood in with my discharge last night and again there today. freaking out to the max!! but theres nothing i can do i suppose so just hav to wait and hope that everything is ok :S euurgh y cant pregnancy b simple!! lol!


----------



## Charlee

I love seeing happy news, Well done.


----------



## Clobo

*Sarah* :wohoo: excellent news! So how do you feel now?? Has your mind been put at ease or are you still nervous?? Such a lovely beany and to see the hb too is amazing!!

6 days till mine ... sorry im using this to act as a countdown as i usually come on here once a day at lunchtime!! Im quiet nervous but trying to visualise positive things!!

*Loz*, yep tell me about it, I had shepherds pie and cauliflower cheese for lunch an hour ago and my tummy is telling me its hungry again already!!!!

*JD*, dont worry chick, its very common for women to have a bit of spotting after implantation, when your period would have arrived had you not been preggers and also as a result of rough :sex: so it could be any number of things. 

*Louby*, aw i have sore nips too now :holly: When is your booking appt???

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Hello Ladies :flower:

5 days til scan. Eeeeek. 

JD I had a spot of blood not long after finding out about this one. It is very common. My friend who I saw last night bled randomly throughout her pregnancy and that resulted in a 8 day overdue huge baby girl! Call your midwife for some reassurance because I know its scary. :hugs:

I have been scared of sex which I know is silly because there is nothing up with me that would mean I shouldn't do it, and OH and I felt frisky today but he was as worried as me so I looked at it logically and decided that if the scan on tuesday shows bad news then I sure as hell won't be up for any sex for the forseeable, so I figured we were better off just doing it :blush:

STILL no morning sickness! I know its still early but I thought it would be creeping in slightly. Boobs continue to feel as though they have been in a boxing match. :holly:


----------



## hopefulfor2

Sarah that is wonderful news on your scan!! 
I just got off the phone with my doctor's office and my HCG went from 247 on Monday to 786 yesterday. They told me that was good! They also scheduled an ultrasound for next thursday! They cautioned me that it might be too early still to see a heartbeat (I will be 5w2d at that point) but that we should at least be able to see the sac and make sure all looks as it should.


----------



## Lozdi

Those are good numbers, and yes thats a very early scan just remember not to worry if you don't see much. :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Morning :wave:

Ive been scared of :sex: too, OH has been asking me but im just too scared of jolting anything out of place, he thinks im being silly but i just want to wait till after wednesday, might let him at the weekend though and tell him to be gentle!!!!

*Hopeful*, brilliant news on the numbers and good that you get an early scan, im not sure what you'll be able to see but they will know what to expect from that many weeks so thats the important thing. :hugs:

*Loz*, 4 days for you, 5 days for me and 6 days for *Hopeful*!!! We are all in a row!! Im quite nervous although trying to concentrate on other things, how about you??

I wouldnt say I had morning sickness, more kind of a general sickiness but without actually feeling like im going to be sick! More like the dregs of a hangover but without the :wine:!!

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Not doing very well to be honest. Mentally prepared to hear the worst on tuesday as today I'm not tired, not hungry, no frequent peeing didn't even need one when I woke up, and boobs seem to be normalising. Not very sore at all. I know it could just be random fluctuations in symptoms but it doesn't feel normal to me, only time symptoms have ever vanished on me where with the MMC. I have read of similar things though that ended well. I guess it all depends on the individual, for many its common but for me, usually once the symptoms kick in they don't leave. At least if its bad news I will be finding out sooner rather than later!


----------



## filipenko32

Loz, I know you're panicking because pal is so hard but i just know you're going to be one happy lady on Tuesday, then all your symptoms will magically come back. That is pal for you it's mean and plays tricks x x x


----------



## hopefulfor2

Loz, I know it is hard, but try to stay positive... My sister in law went through her whole pregnancy having no symptoms whatsoever and now has a beautiful healthy baby girl... It can be normal to not feel much.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm just going from past experience. The healthy ones had no symptom break, and the MMC had symptom stoppage. There is always the possibility of this one being a girl and affectig me differently. I'm going to the scan thinking the worst so then the worst that can happen is I see what I half expect, and if its all good then it will be a pleasant surprise. Nothing short of giving birth will convince me that this will end in a baby but I felt that way from the BFP, its just how I roll since the mmc.

Fili when I was falling asleep last night something occurred to me, it probably doesn't make sense because well I was half asleep but have you ever had your lung function tested? Oxygen saturation? I was having a half asleep theory about unexplained loss and possible relationship to low lung function. I expect its not something included in rpl tests?


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Lozdi said:


> Ok so here goes....I have never started a thread before and I'm nervous lol
> 
> I lost a baby in November 2011, a MMC. I spent weeks after searching the internet and ended up on a TTC after a loss thread on here, with an absolutely fabulous bunch of ladies who are soooooo loving and supportive. I got a BFP in the first proper cycle after my loss....and I'm ecstatic as well as terrified and very nervous, but now that I am no longer TTC, I don't quite fit in to my regular thread. I obviously don't want to saturate a TTC after a loss thread with BFP talk, its just not right. At the same time I am not ready yet (and probably never will be ready) to jump into a regular first tri thread. So, here I am! It may just be me here, and hopefully Ladies from my old haunt with BFP's and the rest of them WHEN they get their BFPs, and well anyone else who has found themselves with a BFP after a loss, and who can't let themselves fully believe that it will work out just yet.
> 
> I am so cautiously pregnant I try not to think about it! And will certainly NOT be taking it for granted! I have had 2 healthy pregnancies and I did take those for granted, but never again! Scan is in 12 days....:argh: I am hoping so much that it all works out, but I can't let myself fully believe that it will just yet....maybe in 8 months or so when I meet Belly for real I MIGHT just allow myself to believe it. Trying to strike a balance between being cautious and maintaining a positive mental attitude is no easy task as I'm sure you know if you are reading this. :hugs:
> 
> I feel a bit odd about starting this thread, almost as if I am tempting fate, but I can't stand the limbo any longer!
> 
> :flower:



Sorry for your loss, ANDDD COOONGRATS!! :happydance: There is nothing wrong with you getting a BFP. I so want one to! So consider me with you. I also lost my baby in Nov. 2011 (on my wedding anniversary at that) and Dh and I are trying to conceive also. I read to wait 6 months, but my Dr. said that we could start trying when we were ready. So here we go.

I can understand you being cautious, when I get a BFP I am going to be the same way. Once you lose a baby it changes you, your view on pregnancy is never the same. I have 3 living children, and I took the first pregnancy for granted. My DD and youngest DS did the preterm labor doozie on me. So did my Angel baby, I just dilated to fast (labor lasted all of 2 hours total).

So consider me here with you. You need to fret, I am here. You need to vent, I am here. Good news, hey I am here. I am going to stalk girlfriend so bring it on!! You just might help me to bring some balance in also, I am in the 2WW now...


----------



## Clobo

Aw Loz, I know exactly how you feel, every day I think about symptoms and if my boobs aren't as big or I dong feel sicky then I worry, only thing we can do is wait now, at least it's not long, try to think of something else whenever you start to worry.

Massive hugs chick xxx


----------



## Emum

Just visiting to say "yippppeeeeee" for Sarah Anne.


----------



## filipenko32

Congratulations Sarah!!!!!!! you are a true graduate from our last thread ttc before af after loss!! Well done!! X x x x


----------



## filipenko32

Big hugs loz, I know how you feel but I'm so sure you're going to be fine x x x x x


----------



## sarah_anne

Thanks Emum and Fili! :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Loz just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, what time is it? We will all be thinking of you!! 

I know how you feel though chick, mine is wednesday at 10 and it can't come soon enough!!

:dust: xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning Ladies,

I hope we are all felling as well as can be and stress free :)

Morning sickness has really kicked in for me at all hours of the day really, I'm taking it as a good thing though. 

Loz, good luck for today hun. I will be lurking waiting for your picture of your sticky bean. Sending you lots of love xxxxx

I am waiting to hear from the epau this week for my appointment for next week. 

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry its taken me all night to get to posting here, I have been distracted by the other thread and Dr Google lol

Bellybean has heartbeat! I'm a week 'behind dates' but they never asked about ovulation and I'm only actually 32 dpo today. The sono said the HB looks good but she didn't tell me the bpm, Bean was hard for her to spot because its tucked up all cosy but once she found it she showed me the hb and measured it- its 5mm crl, the Ladies tell me thats pretty bang on for my chart :happydance: The weird thing is, my sac is massive so they want to scan me again on 8th of feb. They seem to think the bean is behind and the sac is on time (7+ weeks) but I think I just have a big sac. Went through Dr Google alot and found nothing much about large sacs with a visible bean with a good HB, so trying not to let it worry me. I have seen many scan pics even ones with large sacs. OH thought large sac meant twins bless him he was pale in the waiting room while we waited to chat to someone after the scan lol

I still have no morning sickness!! I want it!! 

Can't find my camera anywhere today hoping to locate it in the morning so I can get the pic up and show you all my mega sac and tiny bellybean :haha:

Its a bit of a relief to see a hb, but I'm still in the woods and I won't relax until I have a crying eating pooping machine attached to the boob!


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> Loz just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow, what time is it? We will all be thinking of you!!
> 
> I know how you feel though chick, mine is wednesday at 10 and it can't come soon enough!!
> 
> :dust: xxx

OH is taking oldest to school in the morning so I won't be up too early but will be on here like a shot soon as I'm up! Good luck with keeping your composure tomorrow! I sat there today in the waiting room and thought about all you Ladies sending me good look vibes and it set me right off!


----------



## Lozdi

loubyloumum said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> I hope we are all felling as well as can be and stress free :)
> 
> Morning sickness has really kicked in for me at all hours of the day really, I'm taking it as a good thing though.
> 
> Loz, good luck for today hun. I will be lurking waiting for your picture of your sticky bean. Sending you lots of love xxxxx
> 
> I am waiting to hear from the epau this week for my appointment for next week.
> 
> xxxx

Can you stomach mint imperials or polos? Mint can do wonders for sickness...so can ginger but its just not as tasty! :hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

Loz thank you for the tip on Mint Iperials - I will give that a go as I LOVE them :) 

Hope Clobo has got on well today???? 

I have had a call from the hospital just now and my early scan is booked for Friday - The thought of it is making me feel sick:nope:


----------



## Clobo

Hi

:wohoo: *Loz*, im so happy for you, yes i think all the measurements are so inaccurate anyway as they are soooo small and there is room for human measurement error too so im sure there is nothing to worry about! Like you say if you ovulated late and perhaps inplanted late then you would be a tiny bit smaller than someone who ovulated cd 14 and then implanted early so its all guesswork. Heartbeat is the best sign i would say though so thats excellent news!!

Well mine was excellent news too!! Im measuring exactly right to what I thought miraculously and you could see a sac, umbilical cord and Jellybaby!! It even wiggled for me!!!! Ill try and post a pic using my phone in a bit as i havent got wifi at home yet and cant do it on work computer!! Ive got another scan at the FS on the 6th Feb just cos they said I could if i wanted to have another look, so just gotta book in with the midwife and make my 12w scan!!!! 

*Louby*, good news on the scan on friday chick, i wont pretend its not nerve wracking but just think positively and try and not stress about it, it will soon be here and you'll be getting your good news too!!

:dust: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Try not to implode my dear- easier said than done I know! Take some tissues because when you see what you are meant to see on that screen its hard to spot through blurry eyes! :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> Hi
> 
> :wohoo: *Loz*, im so happy for you, yes i think all the measurements are so inaccurate anyway as they are soooo small and there is room for human measurement error too so im sure there is nothing to worry about! Like you say if you ovulated late and perhaps inplanted late then you would be a tiny bit smaller than someone who ovulated cd 14 and then implanted early so its all guesswork. Heartbeat is the best sign i would say though so thats excellent news!!
> 
> Well mine was excellent news too!! Im measuring exactly right to what I thought miraculously and you could see a sac, umbilical cord and Jellybaby!! It even wiggled for me!!!! Ill try and post a pic using my phone in a bit as i havent got wifi at home yet and cant do it on work computer!! Ive got another scan at the FS on the 6th Feb just cos they said I could if i wanted to have another look, so just gotta book in with the midwife and make my 12w scan!!!!
> 
> *Louby*, good news on the scan on friday chick, i wont pretend its not nerve wracking but just think positively and try and not stress about it, it will soon be here and you'll be getting your good news too!!
> 
> :dust: xxx

Woohoo! Wiggly bean! I couldn't see mines cord its so snuggled up near my lining lol

What gest age did they put you at? Can't wait to see the pic! I must find my camera too so I can put mine on!


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh I forgot to mention...I threw up this morning :happydance:


----------



## loubyloumum

YEY Clobo AMAZING NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo::happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:

I cant wait to see your pic! 

Oh I so hope I follow in all of your footsteps and can bring some good news on Friday xxxxx


----------



## Clobo

Im at 7w+3d and i thought i was 7w+4d so pretty much on the money! Ill find a ticker in a mo!!

Yay for throwing up *Loz*!!!! :sick:

*Louby*, yes you will have good news just take care of yourself and happy thoughts!!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> Im at 7w+3d and i thought i was 7w+4d so pretty much on the money! Ill find a ticker in a mo!!
> 
> Yay for throwing up *Loz*!!!! :sick:
> 
> *Louby*, yes you will have good news just take care of yourself and happy thoughts!!!!

Woohoo looking at your chart you O'd about a week before me and I was told I'm 6w1d, they think I'm behind dates and that I should be 7w, which would be the case if I had O'd when you did haha they put no faith in when we O'd so I didn't correct them! 32 dpo at my scan. :happydance:


----------



## sarah_anne

That is great news Clobo and Loz!!!! I'm so happy for both of you!!!!!

Is it sad that I wish I could throw up? I've been nauseous the past few days and Monday I REALLY thought that I was going to throw up, but I haven't yet. I feel like I've been feeling too good for this all to be true. 

I have IHS testing starting soon and I get to go in for another ultrasound sometime around 12 weeks, so I'll feel even better if everything is fine then too. I hate that I miscarried before. As if that's not bad enough, now I just keep waiting for the other shoe to drop with this pregnancy. I'm still checking the tissue every time I wipe and I hate that my miscarriage robbed me of the innocence and joy of early pregnancy.


----------



## Lozdi

Sarah its not sad to want to throw up at all, its a popular opinion that ms means all is well- but its not a definite indicator, and many women are lucky enough to avoid it alltogether and still have lovely healthy babies. My heart goes out to you about being robbed of the joy of early pregnancy, its so much worse when you mc your first, its beyond unfair. 

OH just got home with the boys, and all hell has broken loose in the most spectacular manner! :wacko:


----------



## sarah_anne

Haha. It's only 11am here! I'm at work and still have another 7 hours! Yuck! All I want to do is take a nap and get something to eat. Can you send me the link for the other group ("where we are now")? I can't find that one or the other one where I could find it (TTC right after a miscarriage).


----------



## Twinkie210

Can I join your thread? I just found out I am pregnant on Monday I am 4 weeks today (tested early). I am scared/nervous/excited all in one. I refuse to change my status or put up a pregnancy ticker until I get some reassuring news from my Dr. (went in for blood test yesterday and will probably go again tomorrow). I lost my last pregancy at 7w 5d, so the next few weeks are going to feel like an eternity!


----------



## Lozdi

sarah_anne said:


> Haha. It's only 11am here! I'm at work and still have another 7 hours! Yuck! All I want to do is take a nap and get something to eat. Can you send me the link for the other group ("where we are now")? I can't find that one or the other one where I could find it (TTC right after a miscarriage).

Arg, its not easy to push yourself is it when all you want to do is curl up in a warm ball and doze off as and when your body demands it! Here is the link

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-after-loss/851047-started-trying-straight-after-loss-we-now-72.html#post15219542


----------



## Lozdi

Twinkie210 said:


> Can I join your thread? I just found out I am pregnant on Monday I am 4 weeks today (tested early). I am scared/nervous/excited all in one. I refuse to change my status or put up a pregnancy ticker until I get some reassuring news from my Dr. (went in for blood test yesterday and will probably go again tomorrow). I lost my last pregancy at 7w 5d, so the next few weeks are going to feel like an eternity!

Hi Twinkie of course you may join us! Allow me to offer you a quiet and cautious congratulations, and also I'm sorry for your loss. It makes these early weeks so much more nerve wracking. Are you having bloods done to watch your hcg? Don't put too much store by what hcg does in early pregnancy. The general opinion is it must double within 48 hours but there is rooom for variation and in some cases its actually gone up and down and still resulted in a healthy baby. No one offered to do my hcg bloods but if they had I would have refused, I find an early scan a much better reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Lozdi said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join your thread? I just found out I am pregnant on Monday I am 4 weeks today (tested early). I am scared/nervous/excited all in one. I refuse to change my status or put up a pregnancy ticker until I get some reassuring news from my Dr. (went in for blood test yesterday and will probably go again tomorrow). I lost my last pregancy at 7w 5d, so the next few weeks are going to feel like an eternity!
> 
> Hi Twinkie of course you may join us! Allow me to offer you a quiet and cautious congratulations, and also I'm sorry for your loss. It makes these early weeks so much more nerve wracking. Are you having bloods done to watch your hcg? Don't put too much store by what hcg does in early pregnancy. The general opinion is it must double within 48 hours but there is rooom for variation and in some cases its actually gone up and down and still resulted in a healthy baby. No one offered to do my hcg bloods but if they had I would have refused, I find an early scan a much better reassurance. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks! They are monitoring my hcg and progesterone, since I have problems with low progesterone too. I will get an early U/S probably around 7 weeks. I had my hcg monitored during my last pregnancy and it didn't double like it should but was always within the normal limits. It was at the early U/S that I found out it was anembryonic.


----------



## jd26

Hey guys, sorry Ive been quiet- been freaking out for a week lol! but I have been stalking and am over the moon for you all!!

I called for an early scan there today and they hav given me one for the 8th Feb- thank goodness cos i dont think i could cope until the 12 week mark!! im not feeling overly positive today, been really really lightly spotting for a week on and off, but trying to keep positive... easier said than done tho!! 

by the time of the u/s i will be 7 weeks so i should see everything all being well. keep all fingers and toes crossed in the meantime!!


----------



## Clobo

Hey

*Twinkie*, I second what Loz said, congrats but keeping fingers crossed for you, its a scary time, noone can deny that but my philosophy is to stay positive, nothing ever came good from worrying and it is all just wasted energy. Easier said that done I know but its worth trying. Your scan will come round in no time chick :dust:

*JD*, aw mate, nothing wrong with quietly stalking!! You'll have your own good news soon, 8th Feb isnt very far away!! How have you been feeling??

Im feeling quite sicky but still no vomiting!! Knackered and tummy growing pains too!! Booked my midwife appt for the 14th Feb too, i think having these appointments gives us some milestones to get through which is good rather than thinking, oh lord, 8 months to go!!!!

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## jd26

Hey Clobo!! 

Yeah im feeling sick and i have thee worst gas ever!! gettin wee pains today but i hav a feelin its my head makin them up- i havent stopped thinkin about my last miscarriage- i was 5w4 then and keep thinkin it will happen again... i think once i get over today il feel a little better and im trying to keep thinking that baby is just snuggling in and thats whats causing the blood... although it is bringing back memories.... its kinda reassuring that its been happening for over a week cos the last time i spotted for four days and then it happened :( positive mental attitude is SOOOOO difficult!!!

I think ur totally right tho- scans r milestones that help keep us sane... i cant wait!!


----------



## Clobo

Yep milestones and positive thinking ... dont think about the past at all, this is a new bean and a new year, focus on the future chick!!

Feeling grotty is a brilliant sign, i wee and fart a lot too as well as such vivid dreams and no sleep ..... so glamourous .... not complaining though, loving it!!!!

xxxx


----------



## jd26

i no me too- ive never been so glad to rip clothes with being bloated and farting ALL the time... its awful for hubby! not attractive lol!!! 

good idea... i need to stop stressing- new year new bean... i like ur thinkin Clobo!!! :D

I cant wait to see everyones scans- its gonna b so much fun having friends to get through this with!! :) xox


----------



## Clobo

Every time you think about the past that is your new mantra to repeat to yourself!!!!

Yes its lovely to be with people going through the same thing, especially after our situations.

Let it rip girl!!!

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

I fart a lot too :haha: I have felt sick all day today, which is excellent!

JD little pains are quite normal, and will get quite achey sometimes you must try not to panic. The spotting could be a number of things including things as simple as a sensitive cervix, or a ovarian cyst thats playing up. One of my friends bled randomly throughout her whole 9 months. The wait for a scan is a pain but before 6 weeks its more of a stress than a reassurance. 

I found my camera.....off to photograph the scan pic!


----------



## Lozdi

I hope I uploaded it right. The attachment management thing is not really very clear to me!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7701.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 14









DSCN7702.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sarah_anne

Wow Loz! Your sack is huge! Mine is so tiny compared to yours!


----------



## Lozdi

sarah_anne said:


> Wow Loz! Your sack is huge! Mine is so tiny compared to yours!

Sackzilla!!! :haha:


----------



## Clairex20

Hey girls i had a miscarriage in oct 2011 and im now 7 weeks... i told my fob and he told me it was him or the baby... he said i should get rid of it and im selfish and my baby will end up in care.. im so scared but i would rather be a single mum then give up a child for him! 


https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt88dff.aspx

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttcbb0a.aspx


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww great scan pics!

Well I got my first blood test results in, at 10 or 11 dpo, my hcg was 30 and my progesterone was 31.4. These numbers sound pretty good to me. I go for repeat blood work this afteroon.


----------



## Lozdi

Clairex20 said:


> Hey girls i had a miscarriage in oct 2011 and im now 7 weeks... i told my fob and he told me it was him or the baby... he said i should get rid of it and im selfish and my baby will end up in care.. im so scared but i would rather be a single mum then give up a child for him!

Oh hun I'm sorry for your loss and sorry you have such a heartless excuse for a man giving you stress. Congratulations on the new pregnancy, you can do it without the father y'know, its not easy whether or not you are single but from what you say having him around would do more harm than good. What kind of man says someones baby will end up in care? Gah that makes me so damn angry!! Kick the asshole out of your life, you will meet someone else y'know, I did after splitting up with the father of my first. I met a lovely fella and he loves my first son just like he loves the one we have together. Being a single mum does not mean you will be single forever. It is perfectly normal to be scared because making a new life is a huge thing to do, but its so rewarding. You will never actually be alone even when you are because you can come on here and be supported by ladies who won't ever tell you that you can't do it. Sounds to me like your fob is the selfish one, and you just want to be able to grow your baby in peace. I actually want to punch him in the balls for saying that to you. Whatever you do, don't make any decisions based on any opinions of his as he clearly is a horrible person. Sounds like he doesn't want the responsibility of being a father so if you tell him you don't want him to be the father anyway and that you want nothing from him he way well just leave you in peace to have your bub. Do you love this 'man' or do you feel as though you just kind of exist with him? He honestly doesn't sound lovable at all! :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Twinkie210 said:


> Awww great scan pics!
> 
> Well I got my first blood test results in, at 10 or 11 dpo, my hcg was 30 and my progesterone was 31.4. These numbers sound pretty good to me. I go for repeat blood work this afteroon.

I'm not sure about progesterone numbers but I'm sure I have seen someone say a 15 is good so if thats the case 31 sounds ace! Hcg of 30 at 10 or 11 dpo is spot on too. I was testing early the cycle I got bfp and I got a faint line with a 25 miu/ml test on 11 dpo, after a very white neg on 10 dpo. I think your numbers sound lovely :flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

Lozdi said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Awww great scan pics!
> 
> Well I got my first blood test results in, at 10 or 11 dpo, my hcg was 30 and my progesterone was 31.4. These numbers sound pretty good to me. I go for repeat blood work this afteroon.
> 
> I'm not sure about progesterone numbers but I'm sure I have seen someone say a 15 is good so if thats the case 31 sounds ace! Hcg of 30 at 10 or 11 dpo is spot on too. I was testing early the cycle I got bfp and I got a faint line with a 25 miu/ml test on 11 dpo, after a very white neg on 10 dpo. I think your numbers sound lovely :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! Progesterone has been a problem for me. The pregnancy that I miscarried my progesterone was only 6.8 @ 19dpo, so I am over the moon that it is 31 @ 10/11dpo (I am on supplements twice a day, so it is not surprising that it is higher!).


----------



## sarah_anne

Clairex20 said:


> Hey girls i had a miscarriage in oct 2011 and im now 7 weeks... i told my fob and he told me it was him or the baby... he said i should get rid of it and im selfish and my baby will end up in care.. im so scared but i would rather be a single mum then give up a child for him!
> 
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt88dff.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttcbb0a.aspx

Oh Claire. I'm so sorry that you're going through this. It sounds to me like your fob is the selfish one! Only you can make the choice for yourself. I think that you'll make a great mom though!


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> sarah_anne said:
> 
> 
> Wow Loz! Your sack is huge! Mine is so tiny compared to yours!
> 
> Sackzilla!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Haha. Sackzilla!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

Clairex20 said:


> Hey girls i had a miscarriage in oct 2011 and im now 7 weeks... i told my fob and he told me it was him or the baby... he said i should get rid of it and im selfish and my baby will end up in care.. im so scared but i would rather be a single mum then give up a child for him!
> 
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt88dff.aspx
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttcbb0a.aspx

I am so sorry he is being such a jerk, why can't they realize that when they give ultimatums like that they will always come out on the losing end?


----------



## Clobo

*Claire*, I second what the others said, if they guy says something like that then he really isnt worth it. You can do this and hopefully you have a loving family and friends that will support you through this. :hugs:

*Loz*, :rofl: sackzilla, love it .... we can see a lovely bean though and thats the main thing!!! Do you have another scan booked??

*Twinkie*, good news on the progesterone being higher, hopefully the supplements are doing their job? HcG level on its own doesnt tell you much i suppose, its more the fact that it doubles over 48 hours ... when do you get the results from yesterday??

Hope everyone else is doing ok?? Im feeling very :sick: today without actually wanting to hurl, wish i wasnt at work!!! Today is going so slow!!! Here is my pic, finally emailed it to work so i can upload! One of the puppies Im having one of next friday too!!!

Parp :blush:

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 18









Puppy 6 weeks.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jd26

Clobo!!! Ur scan is sooooo clear!!!!!!! did u drink loads before u went in?? lovin the puppies too- they all look so cute and cuddly!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo I'll match you that parp and raise you a raspberry lol

That scan is amazingly clear, I can even see the yolk stalk! Bean looks like he or she has a balloon on a string! I could just about see my yolk sac I think, its faint near where it says crl on the second one.

I have another scan on the 8th of feb because the sac 'discrepancy' concerned them. I am convinced there will be nothing there on the 8th. Hope for the best, prepared for the worst.


----------



## Twinkie210

Clobo said:


> *Twinkie*, good news on the progesterone being higher, hopefully the supplements are doing their job? HcG level on its own doesnt tell you much i suppose, its more the fact that it doubles over 48 hours ... when do you get the results from yesterday??

Yeah, I know one HcG level doesn't tell you much, but my hpts seem to be getting progressively darker, so I am hoping it is a good sign. I did serial beta checks last pregnancy, so I know even having normal numbers doesn't mean that everything is fine. I probably won't get the next test results until Monday, but I am hoping they call today.


----------



## loubyloumum

Good Morning Ladies :)

Well I had my scan this morning and I am delighted to let you all know that we saw our little tiny bean and its heartbeat!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it and Loz you were right about tissues, they were dished out to us in full flow.
 



Attached Files:







photo[1].jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww lovely pic!


----------



## Lozdi

loubyloumum said:


> Good Morning Ladies :)
> 
> Well I had my scan this morning and I am delighted to let you all know that we saw our little tiny bean and its heartbeat!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't believe it and Loz you were right about tissues, they were dished out to us in full flow.

Woot! Look at it there, looks like mine! All tucked up and cosy in the lining! Do you feel better now about the boob fluctuations? Do they want to scan you again? Would they tell you the bpm? They didn't count mine and I couldn't because I was blurry lol


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

This was an internal scan which most are before 12 weeks, so you need as empty a bladder as possible, as i was nervous and went to the loo twice even at the FS office there was nothing in there to hinder the scan!!

*Loz*, yep several people have said he looks like he's holding a balloon!!! Aw chick, think POSITIVE!!!! Nothing good ever came of worrying!! Your scan isnt really that different to Loubys and as we know there isnt really a "normal"!!

*Louby*, yay :wohoo: really good news chick, its so good to see the hb isnt it, they didnt count mine either! Must be so difficult!! You can relax a bit now!!

*Twinkie*, really hope they ring you today and im sure it will be good news :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Ahhh, mine was abdominal. She had to dig the thingy right into my belly and it really pissed my full bladder off!


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, im VERY surprised they didnt do an internal, you need to ask for an internal one as it really hard to see abdominally. Did they say why they did it that way??

xxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

When I had my scan last pregnancy they did both. They started with an abdominal, measure the sac and then had me empty my bladder and did an internal too. I hope they do the same this time...


----------



## Lozdi

They always try abdominal first at my local epau before moving to tv if needs be. We saw the HB clearly despite it being abdominal and to be honest I'm glad she didn't have to poke me in the twinkle I find the tv scans sooooo uncomfortable. If she hadn't spotted it abdominally then she would have gone for tv.


----------



## Clobo

Oh ok i see, well thats fair enough. Yep when i went for my PCOS scan i had to do both, its hard to pee on demand sometimes!!!!

*Loz*, Id take that as a good sign then, if they thought anything was up then im sure they would have done a tv one as well just to check, must have been a strong hb to show through!!

Is it hometime yet??? :comp:

xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

My scan was internal. She didn't bother with abdominal at all just went straight in there lol! They didn't tell us anything regarding bpm but said they were more than happy to discharge me from their care now and back to my midwife as all is just right to them - which has made us both feel much more at ease :) 

We will have to wait for a 12 week scan to see more progress now though which seems ages away but I'm over the moon with what we saw today :) 

I do feel better about my :holly: after I googled lots to find out it was quite normal for the tenderness to just disappear from what I've read all symptoms can come and go as they wish really. As long as I don't get the bad abdominal pains that I got last time (which was what made me go and get checked out) then I am a happy bunny :)


----------



## Lozdi

I have realised my sickness is early for me, so thats encouraging! After a hard think I remember that the sickness with my boys started over a week after I got some orange discharge...which I got today aswell- A good sign for me as never had any with the MMC. To be honest I'm glad they are worried about ym sac it means that I don't have to pay for a private scan in a fortnight as was my plan. I can save that money for one later on.

I guess they tried abdominal first with me because by their calculations I should have been a week further on. It did look like a good HB, it was very obvious anyway once we actually spotted the bean. I hope its growing right. I should measure 8w3d at next scan.


----------



## sarah_anne

Loz! I had orange discharge yesterday and today too! It freaked me out because I thought I was spotting! Upon closer inspection though, it was ORANGE, not pink or brown or red. What causes it?


----------



## Clobo

Isnt the orangy discharge perhaps the cervical mucus plug that leaks a little over time??

*Louby*, brilliant news about going back to the midwife care, 12 week scan wont be long and wont you have your midwife appt in the middle somewhere?? Mine is the 14th Feb and hopefully ill have my 12w two weeks after that. My sore nipples come and go, slept on my front last night and they killed this morning :holly:

*Sarah*, wow 8 weeks is a raspberry, i was going to get one of those tickers but I thought i was a blueberry last time and i wasnt so im kind of waiting to get past that one before i start counting fruit, love raspberries though and they are actually quite big!!

*Loz*, try not to worry chick, some people get no sickness at all and are fine, i know what you mean about being reassured by the symptoms though, hope you get some :sick: 
soon!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Well I used to think it was from implantation, but if that was the case then it wouldn't always be the same and would be more likely to be red or brown or pink. Its like creamy/watery cm...but orange! I'll get to gooling this later as its interesting, but don't let it worry you, it really freaked me out when I had it with my first! It worried me a bit today but thats because I am generally close to worry lol

I guess it could be from the cervix, maybe caused by cervical changes from pregnancy. The closest colour discharge to it I have ever seen was when I had slight cervical displasia (or however u spell it) and that produced a brick red sort of stuff with the same watery/creamy texture.


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> Isnt the orangy discharge perhaps the cervical mucus plug that leaks a little over time??
> 
> *Louby*, brilliant news about going back to the midwife care, 12 week scan wont be long and wont you have your midwife appt in the middle somewhere?? Mine is the 14th Feb and hopefully ill have my 12w two weeks after that. My sore nipples come and go, slept on my front last night and they killed this morning :holly:
> 
> *Sarah*, wow 8 weeks is a raspberry, i was going to get one of those tickers but I thought i was a blueberry last time and i wasnt so im kind of waiting to get past that one before i start counting fruit, love raspberries though and they are actually quite big!!
> 
> *Loz*, try not to worry chick, some people get no sickness at all and are fine, i know what you mean about being reassured by the symptoms though, hope you get some :sick:
> soon!!!!
> 
> xxxx

I think I would have been sick today but I didn't have time to let it come so noshed on mint imperials on my way to nursery, then ate as soon as I got back. If I don't watch out for my tummy getting empty then I might get a surprise throw up attack lol I naturally have a very strong stomach, except when pregnant it is very rare for me to throw up, even if I feel sick. Stomach bugs only last 12 hours or so on me even when they take down my family for 2-3 days.

Belly of steel!!


----------



## Lozdi

Some of the info on orange discharge is urine infection, which is total bull for the orange stuff in pregnancy. Though it may be relevant if not pregnant and also having signs of uti.


----------



## filipenko32

Loz roll on 12 weeks for you I say! All this worrying is so normal after a loss but it's heartbreaking that people as nice as you have to go through it, I hope the first tri passes quickly for you x x x


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Loz roll on 12 weeks for you I say! All this worrying is so normal after a loss but it's heartbreaking that people as nice as you have to go through it, I hope the first tri passes quickly for you x x x

Bless you, I actually worry more about you than I do about myself, goodness only knows how you manage to keep going, and your so supportive of the rest of us. When you get your ultra sticky beanie its going to be a lucky beanie to have such a wonderful mummy. :hugs:

My orange discharge made me feel more at ease than seeing the HB did if I'm honest. Had the orange stuff with both my boys, but not at all with the mmc.


----------



## filipenko32

Yay for the orange stuff!! Xx


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Yay for the orange stuff!! Xx

Yay for orange peppers too, I just ate one and it was divine!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya :wave:

*Fili*, I totally agree with Loz, you are amazing and will make a wonderful mummy sometime very soon :hugs:

*Loz*, ooh mints, good idea, right im off downstairs to see if they have any softmints, im feeling very sicky :sick: today and am even put off a cup of tea and I love tea!!

So who has a scan this week?? And how is everyone else feeling??

:dust: xxx


----------



## mummymurray74

Clobo said:


> Hiya :wave:
> 
> *Fili*, I totally agree with Loz, you are amazing and will make a wonderful mummy sometime very soon :hugs:
> 
> *Loz*, ooh mints, good idea, right im off downstairs to see if they have any softmints, im feeling very sicky :sick: today and am even put off a cup of tea and I love tea!!
> 
> So who has a scan this week?? And how is everyone else feeling??
> 
> :dust: xxx

I have a 6 week scan on thursday after my loss last november at exactly the same time:nope:


----------



## Clobo

Aw Mummy, good luck chick, thursday will come round in no time and try not to worry :dust:
let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## mummymurray74

im trying but its so hard, thank you though x


----------



## mummymurray74

Clobo said:


> Aw Mummy, good luck chick, thursday will come round in no time and try not to worry :dust:
> let us know how you get on xxx

when did your nausea start?


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hi I'm 7+5 at the moment and this is my 6th attempt at having a baby after my son who is 3 1/2 I've miscarried the last 5 times with no explanation after every test possible! They have all been between 5 and 14 weeks gestation. This time I'm trying not to think about it too much and last mc was in oct I had 3 scans from 6 weeks this time I havnt even been to docs or contacted midwife yet I was planning on waiting till I was nearer 12 weeks but I'm wondering if an early scan might me a good idea I've got loads of symptoms tiredness, feeling queasy and v sore boobs. I'm just confused to whet to do and the ppl I have told don't get it or have any advice my husband is happy to just go with my decisions. Anyone help??


----------



## Bumpblues82

In addition to my post I just feel like "when's it gonna be this time" and I take for granted not the fact it will be ok but the fact I'll prob miscarry again I KNIW it's prob not a good thing to think but my brain won't let me think any other way


----------



## mummymurray74

ive no idea what to say, did you have any problems having your son? Or was it with a different partner?


----------



## Bumpblues82

Same partner and no problems what so ever


----------



## mummymurray74

Bumpblues82 said:


> In addition to my post I just feel like "when's it gonna be this time" and I take for granted not the fact it will be ok but the fact I'll prob miscarry again I KNIW it's prob not a good thing to think but my brain won't let me think any other way

I completely understand, i had 3 healthy kids no problem no miscarriages, then i had a mmc, then my son, then i had another mmc in nov, i am pg again and petrified, i feel exactly the same x:hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

I don't like to read and run but just got to go fetch my boys then will catch up with this spree of posts! Back shortly :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Lozdi said:


> I don't like to read and run but just got to go fetch my boys then will catch up with this spree of posts! Back shortly :flower:

And unbeknown to me this had error'd lol should have been posted an hour ago.:haha:

Hi mummy, what time is your scan on thurs? Try not to worry if they don't see anything- I was 'meant ' to be just over 7 weeks when I had mine and I measured 6 which was fine for when I O'd but they didn't know that and they worried because my sac measures large, so they think I am behind dates with the sac spot on when I was actually spot on bean wise and just had a random large sac. It made me think about all the ladies told they have a blighted ovum just to find the little bean on the scan after- they must have had large sacs too! 

Hi Bumpblues, I'm so sorry that you have gone through all those losses. Its weird that there is no explanation. I'm going to get onto Dr Google about that when my kids are in bed, there might be something that comes up in trials but is not yet in mainstream medicine. As for when you contact a midwife, just go with your instinct. If you find it hard to decide now then give yourself extra time. I would suggest taking low dost asprin though, as it won't hurt and you can at least then feel like you are doing something other than waiting in worry. I take the 75mg gastro resistant ones, thats the ones that heart patients take, they are very safe for you and beanie.

Clobo softmints might not be enough. Try a mint that you aren;t compelled to chew right away (I can't eat a softmint without chewing it!) I find mint imperials work wonders!


----------



## Clobo

Lol *Loz*, i can keep a sweet for ages without chewing!!!!

*Bumpblues*, aw chick im so sorry to hear of all your mc's, must be sooooo hard. I know you said that you cant think any other way than waiting for what you think is the inevitable but perhaps a change in attitude is something you need to force on yourself. I was told that I needed to focus on TODAY, not worry about tomorrow, TODAY you are pregnant and have got all the signs and thats the important thing!! Id ring the midwife if I were you, you may have to wait for an appt anyway. Just make sure you look after yourself and try your very best to think positively!! :hugs:

*Mummym*, Same for you, think positively about today, not long till your scan and visualise a good strong bean!!! Do you have any symptoms?? My nausea probably started when i was about 6 weeks properly, since then ive felt sick every day but not actually thrown up yet!!!

Lots of :dust: and PMA to everyone!!! xxx


----------



## mummymurray74

Clobo said:


> Lol *Loz*, i can keep a sweet for ages without chewing!!!!
> 
> *Bumpblues*, aw chick im so sorry to hear of all your mc's, must be sooooo hard. I know you said that you cant think any other way than waiting for what you think is the inevitable but perhaps a change in attitude is something you need to force on yourself. I was told that I needed to focus on TODAY, not worry about tomorrow, TODAY you are pregnant and have got all the signs and thats the important thing!! Id ring the midwife if I were you, you may have to wait for an appt anyway. Just make sure you look after yourself and try your very best to think positively!! :hugs:
> 
> *Mummym*, Same for you, think positively about today, not long till your scan and visualise a good strong bean!!! Do you have any symptoms?? My nausea probably started when i was about 6 weeks properly, since then ive felt sick every day but not actually thrown up yet!!!
> 
> Lots of :dust: and PMA to everyone!!! xxx

Morning clobo! Thank you, i am trying to have some hope:cry: I have sore boobs,and tiredness in the afternoons, but nothing else:nope:

I must admit with my last baby my nausea kicked in at 6 weeks, i wrote a diary, so i look back on it now and again, but i did that with my last pregnancy too and it didnt help me there:growlmad:

I feel so unoptimistic this time and i dont know why, im on aspirin this time and i must admit i have had no palpitations - the week before the baby died i kept getting pounding palpitations in my chest and neck even if i was just sitting down watching tv. Maybe the aspirin has helped, im awaitg my progesterone and hcg results that i had done yesterday, will try and see if they are back tomorrow???? 

How are you? What symptoms did you have to start with? xxx:hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

I was getting very regular heavy heart palpitations with this pregnancy until I started on the asprin then they went away completely within hours. I can't remember if I had them with my mmc, but that seems like 50 life times ago now, time slows to a crawl sometimes.


----------



## Twinkie210

I got my third blood test back today... hcg went up to 1200, so here is my trend.

11dpo: hcg 30 3:30pm
13dpo: hcg 138 3:30pm
17dpo: hcg 1200 8:30am

I have an early U/S Feb 20th. I wish they could have gotten me in sooner, but the lady making the appt said they were booked until then.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Twinkie*, excellent news on the Hcg results .... shame your scan is a few weeks away but you'll be about 7 weeks then and be able to see quite a good baby shape on the screen by then!!!

*Mummym*, sound like the asprin is helping you and *Loz* then, thats good. Try not to worry too much as to what happened last time, some women say they felt exactly the same with each pregnancy but lots say that each is very different. I found it hard at the beginning not to compare with my mc but i forced myself not to and im glad i did. This is a new year and a new pregnancy!!! Good luck for your scan tomorrow, what time is it???

:dust:


----------



## mummymurray74

Clobo said:


> Hiya
> 
> *Twinkie*, excellent news on the Hcg results .... shame your scan is a few weeks away but you'll be about 7 weeks then and be able to see quite a good baby shape on the screen by then!!!
> 
> *Mummym*, sound like the asprin is helping you and *Loz* then, thats good. Try not to worry too much as to what happened last time, some women say they felt exactly the same with each pregnancy but lots say that each is very different. I found it hard at the beginning not to compare with my mc but i forced myself not to and im glad i did. This is a new year and a new pregnancy!!! Good luck for your scan tomorrow, what time is it???
> 
> :dust:

Hiya, thank you for that, My scan is 6pm!!!!!!!:nope:


----------



## Lozdi

Good hcg numbers there Twinkie :thumbup:

I wish I felt sicker, my nausea has buggered off. My 2 healthy pregnancies were identical and once sickness started it never went. I am telling myself that maybe this one is a girl and thats why its different, or, I have less harsh sypmtoms because I'm on multivits this time and so I'm about as well stocked on my vitamins as a body can get.

I have a chocolate orange cake in the oven! :happydance:


----------



## filipenko32

It's a girl!!!!


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone, where have you all gone :saywhat: I hope everyone is ok??

So any more scans, any more BFPs??

*Fili*, how are you my dear and what is a girl chick???

I had another scan yesterday and all perfect, i was so nervous but all was ok :wohoo:

Big hugs ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## sarah_anne

Hi Everyone! 

We're all around Clobo!

No news for me. I have my second prenatal tomorrow and hopefully they'll give me my IPS testing and next scan date. I have no discernible bump yet and am actually losing weight because food looks so unappetizing. Weird smells and nausea are my life right now, but hopefully it will pass soon. 

How are you?


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I had a bit of a scare yesterday with some spotting. I got checked out and the nurse practitioner thinks it is nothing to worry about, everything looks fine and my cervix is closed. She sent me in for an early U/S, she was convinced that we would see a heartbeat, but it was too early (I was 5+4 by my LMP or 5+1 by conception date). I did however get to see a nice gestational sac and a yolk sac, so I am hopeful that we will see a baby with a nice strong heartbeat at my next U/S in 2 weeks.


----------



## Clobo

Aha, hello :wave:

*Sarah*, we are only 3 days apart, excellent!! So glad you are ok chick, i havent got a bump either although i keep feeling for one, bloating has gone down now too. Feeling sicky and tired all the time although i am not complaining, i love it!!!! Take care of yourself lady!!

*Twinkie*, aw chick, must have been a heartstopping moment, sorry you had to go through that, bleeding can be totally normal though so sounds like thats what you are experiencing. Glad the scan showed what it should, yes thats too early really for a hb but by next time you should deffo see it!! Big hugs :hugs;

xxxx


----------



## jd26

Im here!! still spotting, got my first scan tomorrow morning so hoping to see everything being ok... freaking out a little tho!! 

have my booking appointment on 1st Mar so not too long to wait at least thank goodness! hope everyone is keeping well!! xoxo


----------



## Clobo

Hi JD, 

Good luck tomorrow chick, we will all be thinking of you and waitIng for your good news. Totally understand the nerves, I felt them again on the second scan too, don't think we'll ever stop worrying really. Massive :hugs: 

Xxx :dust:


----------



## Lozdi

No spotting here except he one single spot weeks ago. JD it must be nerve wracking to spot alot- those bloomin cervixes! I bet it is the culprit! They can get so sensitive! 

Clobo! Wheres the new scan pic, C'mon- we need to see it!

Sarah sorry your feeling sick- have you actually thrown up yet? I find the act of throwing up gets rid of my nausea for a few hours on a 'sick day' I have 2 days sick and 2 days not alternating lately!

Twinkie I bet its late implantation spotting, thats just had to work its way out through the cervix. I think my orange stuff was my ib escaping, and that happened after 6 weeks, did with my boys too.

I don't have a bump so to speak, I have a blump, I'm all bloat. :haha:

Scan tomorrow at 12 in the epau, had my booking appointment today and she referred me for consultant led care whatever that means. I approve anyway, it sounds good. I gather it means I'd have access to a consultant if I needed one, and that they will be more aware of me. I should be measuring 8w3d tomorrow, give or take a day. I'm looking forward to it and at the same time dreading it. Clothes are getting tight and if I don't remain in control of my abdominal muscles I look 5 months gone. Must be the saczilla!


----------



## loubyloumum

Morning Ladies,

Sorry I have been absent for a while. I have been lurking in the background though :)
Clobo yey for second scan success!!! We needs to see pics!!
Loz, I hope all goes well for your scan today chick - cant wait for your piccies!
JD, looking forward to your good news today too hun :hugs:
Twinkie, your heart must have dropped but soooo happy your scan looked perfect and I'm sure you will see your little beans hb at your next scan :)

I have had my 12wk scan appointment through - its on the 9th March (I'm counting down already lol)

Anyone else having the most horrendous sickness??? I have never felt like this during pregnancy before or been so constantly sick :sick:
But on the up side I know sickness is a good thing :) 

Girls I had the worst dream EVER last night! I dreamt that I went for my 12wk scan and my Dr couldn't find a hb :cries: He told me my baby had died and gave me two tablets to take to 'get rid' of the pregnancy and sent me home. I woke this morning all sweaty and panicked. 
The thing that freaks me out all the more is that before I had my MC with the twins I had a dream when I was about 4wk pregnant that I had a MC - then that became reality! Now I'm feeling super sad all because of this bloody rotten dream :cries: 

xxx


----------



## jd26

YEYEYEYYYYYY!!! Im preggers and my little baby is measuring right on time and i seen its little heartbeat!!! im soooooo relieved!! i love it so much already :) 

big happy smiles here :D

Louby, dont let the nightmares annoy u, its just the hormones and the worry making u have them!! ur probably just worrying about the big scan and its causing u to think of the worst case scenarios!! xoxo


----------



## Lozdi

jd26 said:


> YEYEYEYYYYYY!!! Im preggers and my little baby is measuring right on time and i seen its little heartbeat!!! im soooooo relieved!! i love it so much already :)
> 
> big happy smiles here :D
> 
> Louby, dont let the nightmares annoy u, its just the hormones and the worry making u have them!! ur probably just worrying about the big scan and its causing u to think of the worst case scenarios!! xoxo

Woohoo! Yay for HB! Did you get a piccie? If so, get it on up! I'm heading off for my scan in about 10 mins. Eeeek!

Louby, I can't tell you to ignore your dreams, because I don't ignore mine- but I can tell you the one I had where I went for my 6w scan and was told baby had a heart defect and a bpm of 40, and that was not true. I honestly think that you bad dream about your 12 week scan is your worst fears coming through- try to hang on in there without too much worry and take comfort in the sickness (which sounds insane to anyone except us ladies who have had losses). Roll on march the 9th so you can be put at ease! :hugs:

I'll be back in a bit, hopefully with good news.


----------



## jd26

good luck lozdi!!! :) :) xoxox


----------



## Lozdi

BellyBean is doing well! Measuring right for when I O'd, nice fast little HB, and saczilla is within normal. Got a small subchorionic hematoma but its nothing to worry about as its only a little one. Will upload the pic shorty! Just nomming on some bacon first. :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Here it is :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bellybean!.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## filipenko32

Your bbbean has got a nice big home loz! Lots of room to grow! :cloud9:


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies

Here is my 9+2 picture!!!

So glad that everyones scans are going according to plan, im so happy.

*Loz*, fab piccy, lovely big Bellybean!!!

*Louby*, dreams are just that, dreams and sometimes they are just our brains way of getting out all those worries. Try not to think about it and perhaps try talking to someone about your concerns, or writing them down on paper before you go to bed to try to get a resful nights sleep :sleep:

*JD*, so glad that your scan went well, how are you feeling otherwise???

My symptoms have deffo eased off now although i have a sore throat, cold and am totally knackered!!! Bloat gone so feel quite slim now, i want a bump!!!

Big hugs ladies :hugs: xxx
 



Attached Files:







Scan 9+2.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi All :wave:

Sooooo fantastic to see the progress of your beans Clobo and Loz they are looing GREAT :happydance:
And Jd fab news that your scan went well lovely :) 
I hope everyone else if feeling ok??

Thank you al for your kind words regarding my dream. It has totally freaked me out and I have found myself stressing a lot this this is a bad sign. To add to this my sickness has completely disappeared today and I have been suffering horrendous sickness! I totally freaking out and considering booking a private scan as for some reason I just have a 'feeling' that something isn't quite right :( 

I wish so much that we could enjoy pregnancy but sadly our losses have taken that away as we know all too well what can happen :(


----------



## Clobo

Aw Louby, seriously try not to worry too much it won't do you any good chick :hugs: yes book that private scan if it will reassure you. When is your normal scan?? 

I totally agree, the pleasure has been taken away, I'll always feel nervous going into scans now, but we mustn't let it take us over. 

Big hugs :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Lovely new pic Clobo! :happydance:

Louby I have a mini freak out every 2 days, as my nausea is as follows:

2 days sick, 2 days feeling great, 2 days sick...and so on. This is NOT like my other pregnancies! This on off sickness started before my last scan too, I was half convinced I would see nothing this time but it was there and fine. If my pattern holds I will feel awful tomorrow, which I am looking forward to :haha:

I bought a new doppler on ebay today, as the one I have is really meant for 16 weeks+ So hopefully it will arrive before I hit 10 weeks, as if I'm lucky I'll be able to hear it by then! I have been listening to my tummy with the one I have, to get accustomed to what it sounds like so that when I pick up the HB, it should be obvious. I know having a doppler can cause more stress than good, but I understand well that before 16 weeks its hit and miss for hearing it, and I promise not to panic (much)! The funniest thing about using a doppler is that you hear where a parp starts before it escapes :blush::haha:

Calling my midwife on monday to tell her the scan went well and to nudge her about my NT scan- she forgot last time :dohh:


----------



## Lozdi

Lol, I now have 2 tickers both saying different GA. The one slightly ahead is based on my slightly revised EDD after the last scan. I feel both are appropriate, I feel I am between 8w6 and 9w2 lol


----------



## Clobo

Hey Loz

:rofl: that really why you want to get a Doppler, so you can hear your parps!!!!! Well let me know if it works, I probably won't get one tho as thry are quite expensive aren't they and I know I would be stressing about it. Deffo remind your midwife about your nt scan!!

So you have a range of dates, I think that's better actually, only a small % of babies arrive on their actual due date anyway!!

Hope the nausea gets you today, lol! Weird how we avtually want to feel crappy!!! Mine is fading out now I think altho I'm still knackered!!!

How is everyone else doing?? Fili, how are you my dear?? 

:dust: and :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Ug! No sick yet today. If I don't feel awful again by tomorrow I'm going to have a private scan next week.


----------



## Crayz

Congratulations to everyone who is expecting!

It's so exciting that lots of ladies on here are experiencing good things so far.

I suffered 3 losses and am now almost at 16 weeks. This is the farthest I've made it and I'm excited but petrified as well.

One thing is that I had NO morning sickness at all. I know that doesn't mean anything, but you hear tons of people's opinions about morning sickness and healthy babies, blah blah. It makes you nervous. I haven't really felt any movement yet, and I also am not showing one tiny bit. I've been to the doctor several times for US, and everything looks good, I just still get worried with my past track record and all the things that other people say.

I'm sure a few months from now I'll be saying the baby is keeping me up all night and that I'm so huge I haven't seen my feet for months, but until then, I'll just sit here full of anxiety!

Contrast again ladies! Will be praying for all of you and it's so great to meet you all!


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Crayz*

Congratulations to you and brilliant that you have made it to 16 weeks! I guess everyone is different but it must feel wierd to you to have no bump, sickness or movement .... I suppose as long as you have had scans and they tell you everything is ok then im sure within a few weeks you will most certainly "pop out" and have a churning stomach!!!

The things we have to look forward to eh!! Take it easy!!

*Loz*, what did you decide to do??


----------



## Twinkie210

Crayz said:


> Congratulations to everyone who is expecting!
> 
> It's so exciting that lots of ladies on here are experiencing good things so far.
> 
> I suffered 3 losses and am now almost at 16 weeks. This is the farthest I've made it and I'm excited but petrified as well.
> 
> One thing is that I had NO morning sickness at all. I know that doesn't mean anything, but you hear tons of people's opinions about morning sickness and healthy babies, blah blah. It makes you nervous. I haven't really felt any movement yet, and I also am not showing one tiny bit. I've been to the doctor several times for US, and everything looks good, I just still get worried with my past track record and all the things that other people say.
> 
> I'm sure a few months from now I'll be saying the baby is keeping me up all night and that I'm so huge I haven't seen my feet for months, but until then, I'll just sit here full of anxiety!
> 
> Contrast again ladies! Will be praying for all of you and it's so great to meet you all!

When I was pregnant with my son I had NO symptoms at all and I didn't start showing until nearly 20 weeks and he was a healthy full term boy. Everyone and every pregnancy is different.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Crayz! Big congratulations on 16 weeks! It must be odd indeed to not be showing yet....I have a bump and I'm 9 weeks lol although it is more a blump than a bump. I wonder if getting a doppler might help you relax, as I bet there is nothing quite as reassuring as being able to hear baby's HB everyday!

Not sick today but did heave so that'l do me for today. Hoping to avoid a private scan this early as funds are an issue. Won't feel the need for one once I can pick up the HB myself. I'm still getting all the right twinges, and my gums are still swollen! :happydance:


----------



## Crayz

Thanks everyone! 

I think a Doppler is a good idea. I'll have to look into that. My husband has been gone for a month and still has two more to go (military) so I'm sure if he got to hear the heartbeat too that would be awesome.

As far as showing, I'm very tiny by nature, petite and very slim like my mother. She only gained about 15 lbs total with my brother (her first) so maybe it's in the genes. OR maybe I'll wake up one day and look down and think, "Wait... Where did that come from?"

I guess I shouldn't even be complaining. So far I've had It very easy. I've had TERRIBLE morning sickness with past pregnancies and I know how horrible it can be (to this day I STILL cannot even look at Kiwi Strawberry Snapple). My heart goes out to you ladies experiencing it right now.

I am have a lot of stretching going on in my uterus, so I know baby is making itself at home, knocking down walls and staying for awhile. I just hope it cleans the stains off the carpets and fixes any holes in the walls before it gets evicted :winkwink:


----------



## Lozdi

:haha: They don't half wriggle around in there don't they- nearer term you will be being beaten up from the inside, and getting feet stuck up in your ribs and your bladder used as a bouncy castle- its alot of fun! I'm quite slim myself, I don't know why I show so fast but on my 6 week scan they noted my gestational sac was huge, so much so they worried and make me go for another scan, but there is was measuring within normal. 

I took an afternoon nap and dreamed I went to my 20 week scan and saw a little girl. It was very realistic until I took the scan to show my grandma who is no longer with us! I have no instinct about gender either way so the dream was a bit of a surprise. As long as its healthy I don't mind a boy or a girl. Boy would be finacially easier though, because I have 2 already and kept all their baby things!


----------



## Crayz

Lol Lozdi!

I actually went to see my therapist today, and the psychiatrist (he calls himself "The Drug Guy") looked at me and said, "Wait, Mrs. D?" I said hello to him as I've seen him before but no longer because I had to quit my meds for pregnancy. He said, "Oh my gosh, you are NOT EVEN SHOWING YET." 

I just giggled, but thinking about it now, knowing my history, he probably shouldn't have said anything. Oh well. 

I can't wait to feel movement!

I've also had dreams that I was having a girl! I would be happy with a girl, but honestly, I'd be happy either way as long as the baby is healthy. 

When do you find out what you are having?


----------



## Lozdi

He must have been in shock because most of us get all massive and bloaty lol

Doppler came today.....I found HB!!!!!! Took ages to pinpoint, but once I found it, it was very obvious. There was my slow steady grown up pulse, and a crazy fast beanie galloping horsey sounding HB. :happydance:

I'll be finding out what I am having at 16 weeks, I plan to have a private gender scan, its a good excuse for me to see baby in between my NT and anomaly scans, plus I need as much time as possible to come up with a name. My youngest had no name for 2 weeks lol he was called smidgen and poppet for that time. He was 2 weeks early lol he has been impatient ever since!


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies

Im quite slim too and i think ive even lost a few pounds since before i was preggo!! Cant wait for that bump!!!!

*Crayz*, you are funny, I have visions of our babys in there with hammer and plasterboard building a little den!!!

*Loz*, you make me laugh too with the blump!!! Glad you had some sicky feelings! And :wohoo: for finding h/b on the doppler, that must ahve been so exciting ... will you be on there every day now??

So I had another scan yesterday, Jellybaby is 4cm long now and was wriggling and kicking, even had hiccups at one point!! Amazing!!!

Im not finding out what we are having, i want the surprise!!!

:hugs: xxx
 



Attached Files:







Scan 10+3.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Karla Malin

Yes you are right, it is no easy balance between cautious and excitment- It is so hard to imagine how a miscarriage sets you back and makes subsequent pregnancies more troubling to the mind but keep your hopes up as much as possible.....


----------



## Crayz

Now I really need to get a Doppler! 

Please keep us posted as to what you're having! I may look into a private scan to find out. I'd love nothing more than to drive my husband crazy because I would know and he wouldn't. I'd say things like, "I'll give you a hint, it's between a boy or a girl.....GO!" 


I'll still know before him as he's not home for another two months, but it would be fun if I could mess with him now!


I have an appointment on the 28th, where I'll be about 18 weeks. Do you think they may be able to tell then, or would I need a private scan somewhere else.

Clobo, I applaud your willpower! I think it's so awesome when people wait to be surprised. I do not have that kind of willpower, unfortunately. I like to be prepared! (but really, I'm just a control freak).


----------



## Lozdi

If the appointment is for your anomaly scan then its very likely they will be able to tell you what you are having, unless baby is being a devil and hiding it from the sono! I have heard of some hospitals having a policy not to tell people the gender, just incase they get it wrong, but generally they should tell you. If its a boy, you will see boy bits quite obviously, girl bits look like 3 white lines. I would like to have the willpower to wait for a surprise, but I know as soon as I hit 16 weeks I will get that big urge to know!


----------



## sarah_anne

Morning ladies.

Non-vomiting streak ended last night with a 20 minute bathroom session. It was horrible. Yuck! I've been wanting that confirmation though, if that makes any sense, lol. 

Next scan is on February 28th. So nervous and excited!


----------



## Crayz

Sarah-Anne, I'm so glad you got your "vomitification." Ha! I crack myself up.

No, but seriously, I'm glad it put your heart at ease.

Thanks Lozdi for the info! Now I'm really excited for my Feb 28th appointment. I'm sure since it's my kid it will be stubborn and modest! The legs will probably be closed tight! So I bet you I'll post to you after the scan and tell you that we have no idea what it is. However, that being said, if it's a girl, she better keep her legs closed until she's 30!


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh so both of you will be getting scans on the 28th! :happydance: My next one is the 8th of march, but I'm completely fine with that now I can hear HB every single day! Haven't found it through my belly since the first time- but its quite easy to find internally! :haha::blush:

I find myself still tempted to go for a private scan just to see bellybean swimming about like a nutcase- yesterday HB was on the right, today it was far left lol and as soon as I pick it up bellybean starts to swim away! Active little monkey!

Sarah, 11 weeks gone already- do you find that even though time seems to be passing excruciatingly slowly, once it has passed it seems like only moments ago?

Still not being sick here- can't quite believe I got away with just a couple of weeks of it, I'm sure its going to start up at some really unfortunate moment, like when I am at the shop, or worse still- on a school run :dohh:

My appointment letter for my scan says I might be there for 2-3 hours LOL thats because my midwife put me down for consultant led care and they are busy people at the mercy of emergencies. I fully expect that the consultant is going to try and talk me out of taking the asprin as its not prescribed but she will found that about as easy as getting a lottery number prediction from a brick wall.


----------



## sarah_anne

I find that time is both slow and fast. Looking back on it, I'm like "Whoa! 11 weeks already!", but when I'm just sitting there thinking about it, I think that September is so far away! 

In a way, I'm glad I vomited. I haven't had any nausea since, which has been nice too.


----------



## Lozdi

Have you considered getting a doppler? I love mine! I'm getting very good at finding the HB now it only takes a few minutes instead of 20+ Finding it internally is alot easier than through the tummy though thats for sure lol

My 12 week scan will be so much less nerve wracking if I hear the HB myself before I go to it. I'm fighting the urge to book a private one for next sunday just to break up the wait!


----------



## Crayz

I'm nervous to find out the sex! 

We'll have to keep each other posted on the results of the scans.

I've been cooking like crazy, but everything has spinach in it. My mother was like, "Do your vitamins have iron in them?"

Then I remembered I forgot to pick them up on Friday! So I guess my body needs iron. Moms: They always know what's up.

I've been SO tired lately. I have to take a nap if I do laundry. I love to nap. It's one of my favorite things, so I'm not complaining. And since my husband hasn't been home for like a month and a half, and won't be home for another 6 weeks, my housecleaning and cooking has been minimum, which gives me more time to NAP!

Other than that, no complaints! 

How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## Lozdi

hahaha, I have gone off spinach, maybe because my iron levels tend to be through the roof in pregnancy anyway!

Its a big thing finding out the gender of your bump- but necessary for me as if Bellybean is a girl I have to know in advance to avoid her coming home from hospital in boy stuff! Plus I am an impatient sod! 

I'm on the very same page as you regarding naps, I'll nap the whole day long if I get the chance! :sleep::haha:

My belly is almost flat again I guess I am past the bloating!


----------



## sarah_anne

Lozdi said:


> Have you considered getting a doppler? I love mine! I'm getting very good at finding the HB now it only takes a few minutes instead of 20+ Finding it internally is alot easier than through the tummy though thats for sure lol
> 
> My 12 week scan will be so much less nerve wracking if I hear the HB myself before I go to it. I'm fighting the urge to book a private one for next sunday just to break up the wait!

Dopplers are REALLY expensive here in Canada. My doctor has one that he said I'm welcome to come in and use if I'm needing reassurance, so that'll be enough for me, I think. 

I have my next scan on February 28th and I'll be 12w6d! So psyched to be safely past the first trimester at that point.


----------



## Crayz

Sarah, you should look online. I saw some for decent prices. You would just have to find a company that ships international, but I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem.

Congrats on almost making it to 12 weeks!! It's such a relief! You're doing great so far.

Loz, girl baby dust to you! (either way, I hope it's a healthy baby first and foremost). I don't think your daughter will care if she's in pink or blue, but I see your point. They just have the cutest girl clothes, don't they? 

I would love a girl, but then I think about what I put my mother through as a teenager and then as a young adult and my gosh, I don't think I could do it. Plus between me and the two female dogs I have, I think my husband deserves an estrogen break. I just think of boys as being much easier and I see Mothers being so close to their grown sons, you know?

Either way, I'll be happy. It's just getting so close I'm thinking about it constantly!


----------



## Lozdi

Ebay is good for dopplers- you will find most sellers are happy to post globally too. But saying that if you have an open invitation to use your doctor's one then thats good! Be aware though that having a tilted uterus will make it harder for you to find HB so don't panic if it takes a while to find.

I was a hellish teenager too lol! I still would like a daughter of my own someday, even if she becomes evil soon as she hits 13!

Bellybean gave me a scare today, he was hiding right up the top of my uterus and it took me 40 mins to find HB- when last night it took me 30 secs! I was on the verge of tears when he decided to let me find him! LOL, cheeky monkey already and I'm not even in 2nd tri!


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies

Sorry ive not been around a few days, still having trouble with my laptop at home :comp:

Im deffo not finding out what we are having, my mum isnt too pleased as she wants to knit some funnky baby stuff so she has to do green and yellow, i bought her a funky pattern book so its not all old fashioned stuff!!

Im loving naps too .... especially in the early evening when im home from work, Lola is tired out and she sleeps on my lap .... she wont be able to do that for much longer she is getting huge!!!

And my bloat has gone too!! Yay!! Just desperate for a bump now! Went back for repeat bloods this morning and midwife told me i wont pop out till about 20 weeks .... nooooooo!!!!

Aw *Loz*, little monkey you have there my dear!!! I cant wait to hear the hb next tuesday!!!

Big hugs ladies!!! xxx


----------



## Lozdi

You may well pop out a bump before week 20! With my first, by the time I hit week 20, I looked 6 months overdue! At 12 weeks I could pass for 20 lol although alot of it was caused by my organs moving up out of the way of the mighty uterus.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Loz, yep I think I have a bit of that going on, it's getting harder to suck it in!!!

Xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hey guys sorry I havnt replied till now but ive been swamped at uni!! thanks for all your lovely words of support... I had a scan on the 1st feb and there was a baby with a hb measuring 6+1 so I was a little out on my dates but I'm now 9+1 with loads of symptoms still and have contacted midwife and had first bloods done I also have my next scan in 3 weeks and 2 days on the 16th x so so far so good!! I'm so glad u are all doing well and will post a pic of next scan whe. I have it x


----------



## Lozdi

Bumpblues82 said:


> Hey guys sorry I havnt replied till now but ive been swamped at uni!! thanks for all your lovely words of support... I had a scan on the 1st feb and there was a baby with a hb measuring 6+1 so I was a little out on my dates but I'm now 9+1 with loads of symptoms still and have contacted midwife and had first bloods done I also have my next scan in 3 weeks and 2 days on the 16th x so so far so good!! I'm so glad u are all doing well and will post a pic of next scan whe. I have it x

:happydance: I first saw bellybean's HB at 6+1 and I was considered 'behind dates' simply because they didn't listen about me ovulating late. I saw HB again at 8+5 and all was well. My next scan is march 8th and seems like a year away! I can't wait to see your scan! :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Bump*, yay so glad you are progressing well and have all your appts booked!! :wohoo:

They would have told me that as well but i insisted the midwife put down the dates i said not what she thinks as I know I ovulated a week late!! You'd have thought with all the ladies with long cycles that they would have a system for coping with it, all it does it to worry people unnecessarily!!

My next scan is next tuesday, cant wait to see all your pictures!! 

xxxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Having a mini flap today my nausea seems to have faded but I still have sore bbs and am still v tired :/ xx


----------



## Lozdi

Bumpblues82 said:


> Having a mini flap today my nausea seems to have faded but I still have sore bbs and am still v tired :/ xx

I know exactly how you feel. At 9 weeks I lost the nausea and sickness and bloating, but the tiredness and sore boobs stayed and I hear HB every single day- try not to worry, if you can, get yourself a doppler it will save you a ton of worry once you can hear the HB. :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya loz! Look at you, nearly 12 weeks!!! :yipee: hope you're ok x


----------



## Bumpblues82

I had a dopler but we seemed to think it was cursed cause everytime we tried it I'd miscarry daft I know but I threw it out!! The one I had was from 14 weeks onwards I need to find one that u can hear from earlier I'm almost 10 weeks any suggestions! Xx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Fili*, how are you my dear?? 

*Bump*, sorry ive never tried a doppler, think id find it too stressful although i bet its wonderful when they actually work and you get a good clear hb! Yay for being 10 weeks!!

*Loz*, remind me when your scan is?? Bet you cant wait to see beany again!!

:dust:

xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ladies,

I hope you are all doing well! 

Sorry I have appeared to be a little awol - I have been lurking just not posting. Anyway on Thursday last week I started to bleed a little bright red blood!!!! Totally freaked me out so called the GP etc anyway I was referred back to the EPAU and had a scan this morning and this is what we saw..........!!!!!

I couldn't believe it, I was so worried and everything seems to be perfect and my dates bang on! I have my routine 12 week scan next Friday 9th March :)
 



Attached Files:







ooo.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 8









photo[1].jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Clobo

Hey *Louby*
Aw mate that must have been awful, so glad that things have turned out ok though, apparently bleeding is quite common although that doesnt really help when it happens to you. Your scan pics are so cute, were they internal or external, got a really good angle and what a sweet little face!!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Aww Louby a scare is always horrid but what a lovely outcome- gorgeous little belly monkey as clear as day! Did they find out what caused the bleeding? 

As for dopplers, I'm a huge fan of the Hi Bebe one. Using it via the twinkle gets a clear HB everytime, but can take a while to find if baby is playing hide and seek.

8th of march is my next scan, not long now! Its not a scary thought anymore because of the doppler, I can't recommend getting one enough, its been a sanity saver! I'm getting over a nasty tummy bug today, so its doubly reassuring as I got a bit feverish at one point and was worried.


----------



## Clobo

Aw Loz, hope you are feeling better today?? Love your names for babys, belly monkey is a very good one!!

You need to change your status, no longer a tiny bun!!!! Never realised you could use the doppler up the twinkle!!!

My scan is later tonight, bit nervous as they do the Downs test, are all you guys having the tests done too??

xxxx


----------



## sarah_anne

Clobo said:


> Aw Loz, hope you are feeling better today?? Love your names for babys, belly monkey is a very good one!!
> 
> You need to change your status, no longer a tiny bun!!!! Never realised you could use the doppler up the twinkle!!!
> 
> My scan is later tonight, bit nervous as they do the Downs test, are all you guys having the tests done too??
> 
> xxxx

I'm having an ultrasound and blood work today for Down syndrome, trisomy 18, and another genetic condition.


----------



## Crayz

Hi Ladies!

Had my US today and everything looks great! Finally got to HEAR the heartbeat. I cried like a baby (no pun).

Peanut is an acrobat it seems, as the little one was twisting and turning like crazy! It was so neat to see. 

The doctor tried to see privates, but saw no bits, so I have another US to find out the sex in about two weeks, so that should be exciting. I live in Japan and the equipment they have at the Naval Hospital isn't exactly stellar, so the pictures are never crystal clear like I see some other ladies have! I'm not surprised the doctor couldn't see any parts. BUT it did look like the baby was sucking it's thumb!

Also, the doctor said not to worry about my lack of weight gain. I've gained only like 7 lbs. Believe me, I can totally notice those 7, and normally I'd freak, but I know it's for a good cause, so I don't care. The whole experience was a big weight lifted off my shoulders!

And I finally felt movement today for the first time as I was in the waiting room at the hospital. It was almost like the baby knew I was going in to see it!


----------



## Lozdi

Crayz thats wonderful! I hope peanut stops being shy and shows you the goods next scan! yay for movement too- let the getting beat up from the inside commence! :haha:

Clobo don't worry about the nt scan, even a 'bad' result can be nothing, I read some ladies accounts of it and some had 7mm nuchal and baby was still fine and normal. I am having the nt scan, because if I didn't I wouldn't get a 12 week scan what with having had one after 8 weeks. Obviously I cannot predict how I would feel if I got a high score plus soft markers, but at the moment I'm generally against invasive tests. The bloodtest and nt scan is as far as I'll go and to be frank I'm not even fussed about the bloods lol I just want to see bellybean!

Feeling a bit better today, the poorly has passed I'm just worn out now!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ok need a lil advice!! I have a dating scan booked for march 16th but I'm going away for a few days on the 19th which we scrimped for ages to afford and I'm worried that if it so happened that something is wrong on scan that I will have to miss the few days away or summit happening on the trip.. Anyway the EPAC here are great as I have been there a few times they kinds know me and I was thinking maybe explaining the situation to them and they might agree to scan me before just to reassure me that things are ok even if it's a week before my next scan I know it's not gonna change anything or stop anything from happening but I'm anvil freaked out at the mo cause my sickness seems to have fizzled out and I'm only 10 weeks according to the dates from last scan and since my mc at 16 weeks ive never got this far so I'm flipping out a hit help!! Xx


----------



## Lozdi

It is worth a try- especially if the early scanners know you. Don't expect the maternity bit to re arrange your appointment they are hard to move, but the epau is another department and they can use their own discretion. Dating scans are strict they usually don't take worries seriously unless there is bleeding and/or pain but the epau obviously have a gentler approach so I say go for it.

The other option would be to say the holiday is booked for just before the scan and you didn't realise and can you adjust the appointment but then you run the risk of them saying sure, just come after the holiday. Are you having NT scan? That has to be done strictly between 11w-13w6d. How far will you be on the 16th?

My morning sickness went as soon as I hit 9 weeks my baby's heartbeat gets louder everyday so I am proof that the disappearance of sickness can be harmless- and I have had 2 other healthy full term pregnancies and I threw up every single day from week 8 til birth so I was doubly freaked when the ms vanished at 9 weeks with this one! That being said nothing will stop you worrying until you see that happy dancing baby on the screen.

I'm in nottingham and here the general rule is they absolutely don't offer early dating scans unless there is bleeding and pain, but I have had 2, all because I took it upon myself to call the epau having extracted a promise after my mmc that I could be scanned by them early next time. I held them to it and they weren't difficult- even though the procedure should be a gp referral. I told them I don't have a particular gp that I have a trust relationship with and thus couldn't just see a random doctor and expect them to take my fears seriously and refer me. I hope my little essay helps! I'm still cream crackered from tummy bug and not entirely sure I am making sense yet. :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Yer thanks I think I'll ring EPAC tomoz I have awful back ache tonight but sure that's from helping my son sort his toy room lol I still fell shattered Nd have sore bbs so I'm sure things are fine I'd just rather find out sooner rather than later if there is something up as last mc my symptoms literally vanished over night! X


----------



## Lozdi

I get backache too :hugs: I have been getting it for a few weeks now, low down. Stuff has to soften and move for our belly monkeys!


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies!

Wow *Crayz*, movement already, how many weeks are you then??

*Bump*, aw mate its hard not to worry isnt it. Id ring and explain and ask them, Im sure they will be good and help you out. Otherwise really try hard not to worry, what will be will be and you worrying isnt going to help, in fact its better for baby if you are stress free. Why not just try and look forward to your trip instead. My nausea stopped at 11 weeks and some people dont even get it at all so it doesnt mean anything. Massive hugs for you, let us know what they say :hugs:

Thanks *Loz*, im not really actively worried about the screening results but its kind of there in the back of my mind and obviously feel a lot better once I get the scoring. I dont blame you for wanting the test just so you can get a scan, its mad how different areas of the country offer different things, we all pay the same National Insurance rates!!! Hope you are feeling better now, tummy bug cant have been nice :hugs:

*Sarah*, how did your scan and tests go chick??

Mine was ACE!! Although she really had to push down and now my tummy feels bruised and battered!! Baby was wriggling a lot, using the wall of my uterus as a springboard and it took ages to get a good measurement!! Im measuring 13+2 today so she put me forward 5 days!!! Everyone now thinks im having a massive boy like Ben who is 6'3" and well built!! Pic below ....

Lots of hugs and :dust: ladies xxx
 



Attached Files:







Picture 005.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I didn't ring in the end as I feel like total and utter poop today lol I'm just gonna try and wait out the next 16 days after all I've gone the last few weeks so what's another 2 x I'm just gonna try n stay pos and concentrate on uni for the time being x


----------



## Lozdi

Don't be afraid to call them, I was and it was unfounded as they were lovely. :hugs:

Clobo! He or she looks like a baby! :baby::hugs: I have been thinking about my upcoming scan and I will not be accepting any due date changes, even if I measure ahead or behind. I had a clear scan at 8w5d and I love my due date- my birthday! So whatever they say to me about dates next week is irrelevant! Gestation was spot of for when I released eggy so I'm happy with that. I'm sure babies begin to vary in size before 12 weeks anyway, everything I've read has said the early scans are the most accurate. I really can't wait to see Bellybean again! 

Sarah- how did your scan go? :hugs:

Leap year today! 29 is my favourite number!


----------



## debzie

Well hello ladies is it Ok if I join:flower:

I know many from ttc after loss but for those who do not know me. I have had two missed miscarriages in my quest for #2 first was a twin mmc in nov 2010 the second a singleton in june 2011. With all my pregnancies I tent to spot and bleed from 5 weeks through to 10 this is why the mmc were picked up before my routine 12 week scans.

So here I am at 5 weeks today. Taking each day as it comes and at the end of the day take solace that I have been another day pregnant. I would welcome more symptoms as I only have a few. 

So hello ladies.


----------



## Lozdi

Debzie :hugs::flower: Happy to have you here! I'm so sorry for your losses and I know worry can't be helped, but the attitude of taking it one day at a time is a good way to get through it, fingers eyes toes and even legs crossed that this one is the sticky one! Something I noticed about pregnancy after a loss is the time goes sooooo slowly, then you get to a certain point and think well, that went slowly and fast at the same time. 

I didn't have much going on symptom wise either at 5 weeks, but the uber hunger struck soon after. Will you be having an early scan? Are you on low dose asprin? I self prescribe it because I had a mmc too and never got to know the true cause, but I worried I might have had sticky blood.


----------



## debzie

Thanks for the welcome loz. I have an appointment with my Gp next wed 7th she told me that after my last mmc and the circumstance (seeing the hb at 7 weeks then finding out at 11 that it stopped the day or after that scan) that I would be monitored and offered an early scan. So I am going to remind her of that promise. I will be 6 weeks by then and so if I have my scan even the week after I will fell more reassured than having it now. With my last pregnancy I took the low dose aspirin and still had the mmc so to be honest have not this time. Time has stood still. thought lol.


----------



## Lozdi

From what I have seen, scans at 5 weeks are never particularly reassuring, and by 6 weeks you will see a definite event taking place, and if the sono is good you will see a lovely little flicker too :hugs:

You may find that time stands completely still between scans, it pretty much did for me. Couldn't relax at all until I got a doppler.

Asprin isn't necessary for everyone, I just had a bad feeling about my blood, plus was getting pretty hefty palpitations, which actually stopped within a few hours of starting the asprin.

7 days, one day at a time, then you should have an idea of when you can get that scan! I hope they aren't to backlogged and you get it nice and swiftly!


----------



## debzie

Hope so too loz and thanks again.


----------



## Bumpblues82

My body isnt helping my sanity at the mo! First my sickness goes n comes back now my bbs aren't sore (although I find they hurt more when I'm on my feet all day.. Gravity and all that..and I have been laid down most of today) I thi k if for anything else a scan would just ease my mind I think I'm just too scared to go for one ! Sorry btw for spilling my guts lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hey debzie congrats and I know exactly how ur feeling! I've had 4 mmc and a blighted ovum between 5 weeks n 16 weeks in the last 2 1/2 years for #2! I'm now 10+1 and wishing each day away! I had a scan at 6+1 and saw a hb but my next one isn't for another 2 weeks 2 days so every twinge and symptom differ is freaking me out as u can tell but on the plus side this is the furthest I have been since my mc at 16 weeks in 2010! I also tried the asprin thing and it didn't work for me either all I've been told is that i might have just been unlucky 5 times! I've had every test possible too x try and hang in there and take your mind off it and time does go quicker.. I'm at uni so that helps me a lil bit xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I really want a ticker!! Lol


----------



## debzie

Thanks Bumpblues I know I too am wishing my life away and I know very soon I will be the one spilling my guts so go ahead. I feel like it is there just niggling to the surface. So glad to are past one of your milestones but I really hope the next 2 weeks and 2 days goes fast for both of us. Sounds like we will be having scans at the same time. I have dd and work to keep my mind off things and I am trying my best to stay away from google and ebay. 

As for tickers that bb code you have needs to be entered into the insert link part of the siggy toolbar and see if it works from there.


----------



## Lozdi

I can't stay away from google, I don't want to either I'm one of those people that just soaks it up like a sponge and can talk enough sense into myself not to go nutjob due to Dr Google overload! I'm glad I google so much because if I didn't the mmc I had would have completely full on blindsided me but because of google I was aware of the existence of it and treatments and thats why I could make my decisions so swiftly. My googlings this time round tend to be more about doppler reviews and examples of scans. FF is a great resource for looking at scan pics, I look every other day to see what my baby would look like if I was to go for a scan every week.

My boob soreness varies massively, it used to freak me out but it doesn't now, my boobs have always been awkward!

The point of this thread is for ladies pregnant after a loss or losses and spilling one's guts about fears is a large part of that- its not like we can talk like this on regular first tri all the ladies lucky enough to have had no losses would run screaming for the hills! Spill away! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

I really want a ticker!! Lol


----------



## Lozdi

Find a ticker you like, click on it and it will take you to where you can make your own :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies :wave:

*Debzie*, congratulations, so lovely to se you again and hear your lovely news! I have to agree time stands so still although once it has gone by it will feel quick I promise!! Really good news that they will give you an early scan but yes not a lot of point having one till about 7 weeks when they can see a bit more. That wont be long :hugs:

*Bump*, I agree, this is where yuo CAN spill your guts, we all have the same hopes and fears and so can help. Id say if you are worrying this much then you need to make a decision and stick to it. Either ask for an early scan and have your mind put at rest or just try and be positive and hang on for the next two weeks. Either way try and relax, like you say throw your energy into Uni ... what are you studying?? :hugs:

*Loz*, LOL, i was adamand that i didnt want my date changed but she measured so many times and it all came back the same so in the end I agreed. Im probably just going to have a giant baby that takes after Ben!! My lady said that the early scans are less accurate because of the tiny size and also because they are more curled up it makes it more difficult to measure. Id say as long as they are a week either way then it doesnt really matter. Im sure they change their minds again at the next scan anyway!!!! :saywhat:

Im now 13+3 and cant believe where the time has gone now!! Im just waiting on the next nerve wracking thing which are the results of the Downs screening. Just need to get that out the way and then ill relax i think, all my urine and bloods came back good so far too.

Sending you all lots of love and :dust: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Nothing they say will sway me lol my birthday beanie is my birthday beanie and thats that! And I am beyond stubborn lol I wish them good luck if they want to try and change my mind on the matter! :haha:

Just had a chicken salad baguette from bakery and it was so damn nice I'm going right back now for another one- glad its at the bottom of the street!


----------



## Clobo

Mmmm yummy!! That sounds nice, im going to have to start making packed lunch for work, yesterday i had a massive plate of chips, cheese and beans!!!! Oh dear!!!

I dont blame you, especially if its your birthday .... and how many babies come on the actual due date anyway .... you may as well stick with yours if you have a reason!! Im going with my earlier date as that means i leave work earlier :rofl:

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Hahaha! Good plan! I have informed Bellybean that he should ideally get born on my birthday in the morning, so I can have a beer in the evening! I think its something like 3% of babies come on the edd, FF put it as sep 14th, last scan put it at 13th which is not only my birthday but OH's too lol both my boys have november birthdays, I can see a future for me where I spend all spring and summer saving and all autumn and winter spending :dohh::haha:

I notice that most of the time Bellybean's HB is on the left, and sometimes middle but not on the right except once or twice in the first week of dopplering. I wonder if that means the placenta is on the left- I thought it was on the right from where I felt twinges early on! I must remember to ask the sono about this next week!


----------



## Clobo

Ooh i never thought about that. At my scan Jellybaby was lying acrossways sort of draped over my spine!!

Wow that would be cool to all have birthdays on the same day! All ours are spread out in my family but mine is the 21st September, it is the best month!!! :rofl:

Just had my Downs screening results and low risk at 1 in 10,000+ so that is very good news and I can relax a whole load more now!!

:wohoo:

xxx


----------



## debzie

Thanks for the welcome clobo and great news on the downs screaning.


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo those are epic numbers! :happydance:


----------



## Clobo

I know, I was so shocked, she said i wouldnt hear till next week so means I can go away this weekend and not worry about it!! Next step, 16 week midwife appt, cant believe I wont get to see Jellybaby now till 20 weeks unless we pay for it!! Ill see how the money goes!!!

*Debzie* you are more than welcome here, I so love seeing other people get their BFPs when they have struggles so much. You really deserve it chick :dust:

xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lozdi my lil boy was due 1st of July and I had him on the 9 th one day after my birthday! It's awsome having your birthday so close even if it measnt spending from 6 am on my birthday in labour lol x 

I'm just gonna Han in for next two weeks and hope for the best I will have to take my lil boy to scan as we have no one to watch him that day and the scans at 8.45 am so his nursery will still be closed :/ and I'm studying biological science... I want to have a career in embryology when I'm done x


----------



## Lozdi

I love labour (weird I know) so I'll be over the moon if it happens on my actual birthday but I won't be disapointed if it happens before or after, as long as its as much fun as the last one!

Clobo I had an eye fail reading your post and thought it said you'll have to pay for the 20 week scan now and had a proper :saywhat: moment! Lol, pregnancy brain! I'm going to break up the scan gap between 12 and 20 with a gender scan at 16-17 weeks depending when I can get an appointment. Its extravagant I know but I feel I deserve it after all the stresses which haven't entirely gone. I'll take OH and my boys to it and we will find out together.

Know what I look forward to about my 16 week midwife appointment? Showing her where the HB is! Haha!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Omg my heads all over the place I woke up at 9 am which is v v unlike me n haven't felt sick all day bbs still slightly sore n tired ish :/ I'm not happy unless I feel really sick tired and like my bbs are gonna drop off any sec!! Wish my symptoms would just stay put till after scan!!!


----------



## Crayz

Clobo-I'm between 17 and 18 weeks! 

Lozdi-My husband and his mother share the same birthday! She always says, "It was the best birthday present ever!"

Sarah-I hope you're doing well. 

And sorry for not responding personally to the ladies asking questions. I'm from the US (but live in Japan) and sometimes have no idea what you are talking about as I have never heard a lot of the terms! 

And to the ladies getting worried about morning sickness subsiding, don't stress over it! I've had terrible, terrible morning sickness with every past pregnancy, and with this one (the one that actually stuck) I have had NONE. For the longest time I thought that because I didn't have it, something must be wrong. I just had a scan a few days ago and the baby is fine, growing normally, heart rate perfect, and moving around like crazy! Every pregnancy/person is different. I know it's easier said than done to remain calm, but go ahead and eat something since you finally can enjoy it! :winkwink:


----------



## Lozdi

Bumpblues82 said:


> Omg my heads all over the place I woke up at 9 am which is v v unlike me n haven't felt sick all day bbs still slightly sore n tired ish :/ I'm not happy unless I feel really sick tired and like my bbs are gonna drop off any sec!! Wish my symptoms would just stay put till after scan!!!

I know exactly how you feel hun, I fully expected to feel sick til week 40 so it vanishing at 9 weeks really did throw me somewhat. My placenta obviously just took over a bit early. I read somewhere it actually starts to take over at 7.5 weeks! Symptoms are a pain in the butt when they don't behave! 

Crayz if you don't get a term we use just say so, we will happily explain it :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Goodness me- scan in 2 days!


----------



## debzie

Loz that seems to.have flown over hope you can chill a bit so the time passes by. How you feeling?


My pms went out of the window sunday and yesterday. Just keep thinking there is something wrong. Roll on tomorrow when i see my gp. Then starts the wait for a scan. My stomach has blown up over the last few days. But still no ms.


----------



## Lozdi

I start to feel super exited but then have to have a word with myself and calm down. I'm just so grateful for my doppler!

At 5w6d I had no ms either, just huge bloating!

Unfortunately, nothing will stop you worrying at least until you hit 12 weeks and have the scan and then you may be able to relax a bit, I'm hoping I will anyway. Right now all I know is baby has a good HB, he could have 3 legs or two heads! probably not, but still, until I see him I will have lingering worries. Hopefully the wait for your scan will be a short wait! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Was looking to get a doppler have an angelsounds one that i bought with dd but it was not much cop. Which one do you have?


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Bebe 2MHZ doppler with a probe. They also do one with a lcd display that shows you the bpm but honestly you don't need that as baby's HB is incredibly obvious once you pinpoint it. Mine arrived from ebay when I was 9w5d, but I'm confident I could have found HB before that by way of twinkle dopplering, it gives a clearer sound than belly dopplering. Its like giving yourself a tv ultrasound lol once it took me 40 mins to find HB and that did panic me but I found it eventually. Honestly without my doppler I would be a complete nervous wreck. The reviews on the hi bebe doppler are good, and I read somewhere it is clinical grade and I believe it too, its such a great little thing! It does make me see why midwifes don't look for HB til 16 weeks though, imagine it taking 40 mins for them to find a HB at an appointment! I'll take mine to my own 16 week appointment and show the midwife myself!


----------



## debzie

Thanks loz i think i will be investing in one


----------



## debzie

GP was lovely this morning and has referred me for an early scan on monday at 08.50hrs. I think it is fated as I will be 6+5 exactly the same as last pregnancy. I was measuring behind dates on that one 5+4. Then later found out at 11 week that my bean had stopped growing at 5+4-5 so the day or day after my scan. I am so hoping I am right on my dates on monday.


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hey e eryone hope ur all well! Yey I'm 5 days away from 12 weeks and a week from my scan!! I'm sure tonight we managed to find a v v v v faint hb on my friends Doppler it's not a v good one and I have a huge mummy tummy lol but we think that's what we heard!! Xx


----------



## Lozdi

I'm glad you don't have to wait much longer Debzie! Should be a nice little blob with a sweet little flicker on that screen but don't be alarmed if it takes them a while to spot it, I'm sure the sono was about to utter the words blighted ovum at my scan til she spotted Bellybean tucked up right up close to my lining.

Hi Bump! Good news about the HB! Its obvious isn't it, so fast compared to your own pulse!

Scan went well, I measure 13w0d and saw my corpus luteum, I O'd from the left, which is where I had the O pain. NT measurement is 1.8mm and I'll get the calculated risk back in a couple of weeks. Bellybean was jumping in there so my pic is a little blurry lol
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7762.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Clobo

Yay *Loz*, that is such a brilliant scan pic and good news that all is ok. Hopefully the results wont take that long, i had mine back within 2 days!! Bet you are so relieved chick, keep listening to that hb!!

*Debzie*, excellent news on the early scan, try not to think about what happened last time, this is a new year, new pregnancy and positive thinking will help you get there! Wont be long till Monday chick :hugs:

*Bump*, yay for your scan that will come around quickly enough!! And so cool that you found the hb, it will only get stronger!!

They didnt listen to mine at my 12 week scan, i forgot to ask, going to ask at my 16 week midwife on the 20th though!!

Im so glad that things are all coming together for us, we deserve it :dust: xxx


----------



## debzie

Wow ladies loving yhe good news.

Yeah bumpy must be awsome to hear the hb.

Liz lil belly bean looks awsome really good scan pic I am glad all is well.

Thanks clobo i cannot wait until Monday now. Just did another digi for peace of mind and the pregnant 3.+ cam up within a minute. So I am feeling positive today.


----------



## Clobo

Excellent news *Debzie*, its good to have those little bits of confirmation along the way isnt it. xxx


----------



## Lozdi

See when we take just one day at a time, we can be pleasantly surprised by bits of positivity! Roll on monday! :hugs:

They said a couple of weeks for my blood result but I'm not fussed, 1.8 mm fold is well within the good range. The sono zoomed right in to measure it clearly too I got an excellent look at Bellybean. He showed us the hands and feet too! Going to see about booking my gender scan tomorrow, for in about 3 weeks time. :happydance:


----------



## loubyloumum

LOZ! What a great pic of your belly bean :) Love it! Do you have any feeling on what your having??

Here is my scan pic from today 12 +4 Due Sep 17th - two days before our first wedding anniversary :D any gender guesses welcome for fun hehe....
 



Attached Files:







photo baby.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## debzie

Oh wow louby another great scan pic. I. am rubbish with nub guesses lol.


----------



## Clobo

Hey *Louby*
Lush scan, your sac looks very like mine sort of peanut shaped!!! Excellent news and i think ill guess Boy!!! :blue:

How is everyone?? Ive got a cold still and keep getting pains shooting down my right buttock which i think is the sciatic nerve, ill go to the docs if it gets worse but i think its common and there are exercises you can do to help!

Have a good weekend everyone :hugs: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

loubyloumum said:


> LOZ! What a great pic of your belly bean :) Love it! Do you have any feeling on what your having??
> 
> Here is my scan pic from today 12 +4 Due Sep 17th - two days before our first wedding anniversary :D any gender guesses welcome for fun hehe....

I have no inkling on what I'm having but I started a gender thread and all replies except one have been boy! I don't mind as long as Bellybean is happy and healthy! :happydance:

I'm bad at theory gender guesses! Do you have an inkling yourself?


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> Hey *Louby*
> Lush scan, your sac looks very like mine sort of peanut shaped!!! Excellent news and i think ill guess Boy!!! :blue:
> 
> How is everyone?? Ive got a cold still and keep getting pains shooting down my right buttock which i think is the sciatic nerve, ill go to the docs if it gets worse but i think its common and there are exercises you can do to help!
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone :hugs: xxx

I got some shooting pains in the cervix last night, I was hunched forward online and it felt like Bellybean was taking exception to my position and twanging some nerves down there, because when I leaned back and stretched out, it stopped! :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hi everyone my turn next for my scan on Thursday! And I'm 12 weeks in just 2 days!! Woop lol random symptom time again but I've had heart palpitations all day and only stopnwhen I lie down lol anyone else had these as I know it can be common in preg but all day??


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Yay for scan on Thursday, not long to wait at all and the 12 weeks scan is amazing, you can see so much!!!

Ive not had the heart palpitations but I have heard of others having them so i dont think its uncommon, id give your midwife a ring if you are worried or ask about it on Thursday just to put your mind at rest.

:hug: xxx


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

Just got back from my scan and its not looking good.
I am measuring 5-6 weeks, yoke sac and fetal pole there but no heart beat. In the uk they go with the wait and see approach and so I will be re-scanned in 2 weeks to determine if I have had another missed miscarriage. The midwife I saw was lovely and told me to remain optimistic but how????? So I am entering yet another tww,


----------



## Lozdi

Bumpblues82 said:


> Hi everyone my turn next for my scan on Thursday! And I'm 12 weeks in just 2 days!! Woop lol random symptom time again but I've had heart palpitations all day and only stopnwhen I lie down lol anyone else had these as I know it can be common in preg but all day??

Its probably because by now your blood volume is increasing quite a lot, low dose asprin should stop the palps, 75 to 81 mg, not the standard high dose of 300. I had them in the early weeks and the asprin stopped them. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

debzie said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Just got back from my scan and its not looking good.
> I am measuring 5-6 weeks, yoke sac and fetal pole there but no heart beat. In the uk they go with the wait and see approach and so I will be re-scanned in 2 weeks to determine if I have had another missed miscarriage. The midwife I saw was lovely and told me to remain optimistic but how????? So I am entering yet another tww,

Oh Debzie :hugs: what does the fetal pole measure? Are you sure of O? They could barely find my fetal pole it look some serious pushing of the probe into my tummy before she could find anything. 2 weeks is such a long time to wait I wish they would scan you sooner, I was certain you would have a good scan, another 2ww is the last thing you need- I am hoping very much than in 2 weeks time you have a lovely healthy and very obvious beanie in there! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks loz
She could not be exact with the measurement of the fetal pole so she just said 5-6 weeks I saw it but there was no cardiac activity where with all my other scans this early at least I have seen a heartbeat. I was using cbfm the cycle I fell pregnant but was not temping. I am preparing myself for the worse. At least they will start testing for reasons why I keep miscarrying now.


----------



## Clobo

Oh Debzie, no, thats not fair .... i know exactly how you feel chick. Will they not see you after just 1 week rather than make you wait 2??? If you are struggling my dear why not see if they will do that?? :hugs:

How many weeks do you think you are?? If you are in fact 5-6 weeks then there probably wouldnt be a hb yet anyway.

So sorry that you have to go through this waiting again, im wishing you loads of sticky :dust:, lots of PMA and for time to fly for you.

:hug: xxx


----------



## debzie

Thanks clobo I should be 6+5 today. Their policy is 2 weeks I can remember kicking up a fuss with my first mmc and got in a week sooner only to be told I had to wait another week. I will just have to ride it out. There is also no point in checking my hcg as in each pregnancy it doubles as my placenta does continue growing. I am just going to try and take my mind off things at the moment and prepare for the worst.


----------



## Clobo

I can understand that but try not to think too negatively chick, keep a ray of hope in there too. Ok, so if you are only 6+5 then its possible that you implanted late and hb just hasnt started yet.

Yes, best thing to do is keep very busy and help the time pass, sending you massive hugs lady xxx


----------



## Lozdi

If the CRL is 2mm or less, its really hard for them to spot cardiac activity, the sono only just spotted it on mine and crl was 5mm! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

The midwife did say although i do know ov date its still can be out as you dpnt know when fertilization and implantation occurred. To which i said i got a positive hpt at 8 dpo she then said i hste thosr bloody early tests that says nowt lol.


----------



## Lozdi

I bet they hate those tests because it means women know more about how far along they are! I'm sure midwives prefer it when we aren't sure of dates!


----------



## Clobo

Yep i started talking about impantation to a nurse once and she dismissed me straight off as if i was talking rubbish!! Thanks then!

So Debzie, we'll just have to wait and see, i just dont want you to be in total despair, i think I kept a little bit of hope when it happened to me and it helped me even though things didnt turn out well for me that time as you know.

Keep your chin up and your mind busy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Debzie I hope that things work out for u Hun xx I tried asking stuff bout implantation andvstuff and I think they just like to think thatbthey know more! Fingers are tightly crossed for u tho xc 

Palpitations stopped so god only knows what that was all about lol 
Not meaning to rub salt in the wound but I'm a lil hyper today as I'm now 12 weeks and it's a huge milestone for me! Scan on thurs which I'm nervous/ excited for!! 
Hope everyone's well!!


----------



## filipenko32

Hiya Lozzy! :howdy: yeah midwives/docs all of them hate it when we know stuff!


----------



## Clobo

Hey *Fili*, how are you my dear???

*Bump*, its a good milestone to get past chick, well done and bet you cant wait for that scan tomorrow!!

Debzie, :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Jammers

Hello everyone I was hoping I could join this thread. I just got my BFP about an hour ago, and I am happy and nervous. I have a four year old daughter and 2 miscarriages. One in August 2010 at 5 weeks and one in January 2011 at 10 weeks. I have PCOS and have been trying for since March of 2010 with the two mcs. I saw this site and said perfect:p.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Jammers :hugs:

Congratulations on your BFP!!!! Excellent news, thats half the hurdle over and done with!!! I think the main piece of advice I can give you is to stay positive, look after yourself and just take it day by day. Are you getting an early scan or anything?? Im not sure how things work in the US but its worth asking for, it seems like a long time to wait untill 12 weeks.

Massive hugs and sticky :dust:

xxx


----------



## Jammers

Clobo said:


> Hi Jammers :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations on your BFP!!!! Excellent news, thats half the hurdle over and done with!!! I think the main piece of advice I can give you is to stay positive, look after yourself and just take it day by day. Are you getting an early scan or anything?? Im not sure how things work in the US but its worth asking for, it seems like a long time to wait untill 12 weeks.
> 
> Massive hugs and sticky :dust:
> 
> xxx

I am going to call and request an early scan and ty so much for the advice


----------



## Clobo

Good luck, let us know how it goes my dear xxx


----------



## Jammers

Clobo, 

Definatley will.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Fili :flower: was thinking about you last night!

Welcome to the thread Jammers! Congrats on the bfp! Like Clobo said, tis best to take it one day at a time, its really the only way to take it after losses. :hugs:

Hey bump! Happy 12 weeks! :happydance:

Debzie how are you hun? Been thinking of you and crossing everything for a good scan for you. :hugs::flower:

Got a random letter from the hospital this morning saying my m/w has requested I am scanned on the 19th of june, no idea why, I'll be close to 30 weeks if I counted right, so no idea what her thinking is there! Nothing so far suggests I will need extra scans now that the nt scan went well. Maybe the letter was sent in error.

Gender scan is booked......for the 25th of this month! I'll be a few days shy of 16 weeks but it was then or 2 weeks after and I didn't fancy the wait so I put in my lmp when I booked instead of me EDD...I hope Bellybean is not being shy that day! I have my 16 week m/w appointment the day after the gender scan.


----------



## Bumpblues82

So freaking nervous bout tomoz!! Yikes!!


----------



## debzie

Welcome jammers congratulations on the bfp. 

Loz my scans the 26 th so you too are in a tww lol. Wow can't wait to see the pics.

Bump good luck for tomorrow hope you manage to sleep tonight.


Afm been googling like mad and seen so many positive stories of women in the same predicament as me. So i am feeling a little better. One of the docs at work who used to work gyne said during the 6th week its sometimes a lottery if a hb is seen or not. She has suffered 5 losses herself and so said I know not to give you fakse hope but everything could be ok.


----------



## HappyS

Hi girls

Would it be ok if I joined you. I found out last week that I am pregnant again after a miscarraige at 6 weeks last Dec.

I am very cautious and scared of everything and i just wondered if any of you had faced lower back pain and AF type cramps in the first trimester?

Great to hear your stories - it gives me hope that this little bean will stick!

Cant wait for the 12 week horror to be over xxx:hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I had the scan and no heart beat was found :( they said possible happened around 10 and a half weeks right around the time that my sickness went and I was on here asking for advice :/ I think now after 6 losses I'm done I can't do it anymore! Xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Bump I am so sorry.


----------



## Lozdi

Oh my goodness Bump I'm so sorry hun, I know nothing I can say will ease your pain but my heart is with you. What will you do? Will you have a d&c and ask them to test baby to see if there was something going on incompatible with life? They can't just tell you it will be ok next time after so many losses. Is there any tests at all that they might have missed out? Please don't give up, right now you can;t see a happy ending I know, but you must not completely give up hope. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

HappyS said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Would it be ok if I joined you. I found out last week that I am pregnant again after a miscarraige at 6 weeks last Dec.
> 
> I am very cautious and scared of everything and i just wondered if any of you had faced lower back pain and AF type cramps in the first trimester?
> 
> Great to hear your stories - it gives me hope that this little bean will stick!
> 
> Cant wait for the 12 week horror to be over xxx:hugs:

Hi Happys, of course you may join us! :flower: I had a lot of lower back pain and AF type cramps early on, I still get the back pain now but not had the cramps for a few weeks. Its a scary time early pregnancy- but the only way to get through is one day at a time! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Thanks guys and loz I've literally had every test possible :/ I'm having a d and c tomorrow and they are doing tests on baby but it will only tell me why that particular one happened if it tells anything at all :(


----------



## Lozdi

Ohh Bump I just wish I could come over and give you the most massive hug ever :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Me too, Im so sorry *Bump*, i cant comprehend how you are feeling after so many losses, you just dont deserve it. Big hugs for tomorrow my dear and just take one day at a time, dont think too much about the future just yet, just look after yourself :hugs:

*Happy*, congratulations and welcome. Yep i had those sort of twinges early on, dont forget how quickly baby is growing in those early weeks and your body has to stretch and move to accommodate it!! 

xxx


----------



## HappyS

Lozdi said:


> HappyS said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> Would it be ok if I joined you. I found out last week that I am pregnant again after a miscarraige at 6 weeks last Dec.
> 
> I am very cautious and scared of everything and i just wondered if any of you had faced lower back pain and AF type cramps in the first trimester?
> 
> Great to hear your stories - it gives me hope that this little bean will stick!
> 
> Cant wait for the 12 week horror to be over xxx:hugs:
> 
> Hi Happys, of course you may join us! :flower: I had a lot of lower back pain and AF type cramps early on, I still get the back pain now but not had the cramps for a few weeks. Its a scary time early pregnancy- but the only way to get through is one day at a time! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Lozdi that's really re-assuring to hear! Have an early scan at 6 weeks so really hoping to see a healthy heartbeat........the wait feels like a lifetime at the mo! How are you all doing xx


----------



## HappyS

Clobo said:


> Me too, Im so sorry *Bump*, i cant comprehend how you are feeling after so many losses, you just dont deserve it. Big hugs for tomorrow my dear and just take one day at a time, dont think too much about the future just yet, just look after yourself :hugs:
> 
> *Happy*, congratulations and welcome. Yep i had those sort of twinges early on, dont forget how quickly baby is growing in those early weeks and your body has to stretch and move to accommodate it!!
> 
> xxx

Its great to know that these symptoms are normal and that I am not alone! What other symptoms did you all have in your first trimester?

Sorry to hear about your loss Bump..........my thoughts are with you xx :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

*Happy*, well my nausea kicked in about 7 weeks and lasted till about 12 weeks, i was never sick but used gag when i blow my nose which is not good as I have sinusitis at the moment. Good news on the scan, it will come round soon enough.

*Bump*, hope you are doing ok my dear :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

HappyS don't let a 6 week scan freak you out- sometimes they don't see much at all at that point and sometimes you will see a HB. The picture from mine is on this thread some pages back so have a gander. It took the sono a good few mins to find Bellybean and she was on the verge of telling me nothing was there when BB was spotted hiding up in my lining only 5mm crl. I had a massive gestational sac and they thought that a 'discrepancy' because by their reckoning I should have been 7 weeks gone, so they were basically expecting me to mc not that they actually used those words. I know when I ovulated to the very day, and Bellybean actually measured spot on for 32 days past ovulation, the large sac was just a random large sac lol I googled it and couldn't even find any bad stories about a large sac! If I had gone for that scan just a few days earlier, they would have seen a huge sac and nothing else and would have told me I had a blighted ovum. Early scans are tricky little things and can cause alot more worry than necessary so bear that in mind when you go for yours and don't let yourself get freaked out if they don't see much. My 'sackzilla' earned me a follow up scan a fortnight after, I think the staff were a bit baffled that I left happy and not stressing, but they don't take when one ovulated into account! The follow up scan was fine, Bellybean was spot on, and my sack had entered normal range.

My first tri symptoms were extreme tiredness (not helped by my natural leanings towards laziness) bouts of uber-hunger, morning sickness between week 7 and 10, and of course the boobs and blump (bloat bump). In my ms weeks, the sickness would come and go which always freaked me out!


----------



## debzie

So so sorry for your loss bumpy. 

Congratulations happy and welcome. I too have had backache and cramps but they are wasing off. Noticed they do pick up towards the weekends so I am wondering if thats when I have growth spurts. I had a scan Monday at 6+5 and yoke sac fetal pole was seen measuring 5-6 weeks but no hb. So I go back for another scan too. 

I am holding onto some hope as this pg feels different from my last two losses. I am nit nausious or dizzy as i was with the last. My only symptom is tiredness that borders on exhaustion. I have had no spotting which I have in all my pregnancies including my successfull one. Still keeping my fingers firmly crossed for this one.


----------



## Lozdi

Hey Debzie :flower: extreme tiredness sis good indeed, means your progesterone is doing its job well and flooring you! Low progesterone can cause spotting so the no spotting coupled with the tiredness is a very good sign indeed! :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks loz its my day off today so its first. day ihave had to think on things. So the issue for me was i was measuring behind and no hb. This cycle was the first cycle using cbfm so ff took ov from my second peak which was the darkest test. That said I still could have ovulated at least a day and a half after that then do not know when sperm met egg possible another day. So peak cd 15 + 3days or conception. That would make me 6 weeks at my scan not 6+5. Am i deluding myself?


----------



## debzie

Also my cycles are 27-33 days long.


----------



## pichi

hi - i thought i would wonder over here :wave: 

my midwife has booked me in when i'm around 7-8 weeks which is good! i didn't even have to ask for the scan she suggested it herself! :happydance: i feel much more relaxed now i know i'll see beany in 2-3 weeks!

symptom wise, i've not been tired at night - more through the day! not quite sure why...other than that, mild cramps and some throbs of back soreness that's it! i'm peeing like a racehorse too

debzie i hope everything is fine :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Hello pichi and big fat congratulations so pleased for you hun. Im just trying to get some pma going after a few days of being in despair.


----------



## Lozdi

Debzie your not deluding yourself, it could have been 2 full days after that last peak when you actually popped the eggy, and it could have taken its sweet time having a slow stroll down the tube. Remember accuracy is only as good as the sono and the equipment on early scans, and a mm or 2 can make a lot of difference to what week and day they think you are. Did they give you a scan pic?


----------



## Lozdi

Welcome to the thread Pichi! :flower::hugs:


----------



## pichi

i feel like i'm up and down like a yo-yo to be fair. Do you find some days you are so happy and elated that you're pregnant - the come the next day you are full of fear of what might happen? 

I think because i was nieve about the whole "oh i won't miscarry, it won't happen to me" and it DID, my brain is in overdrive constantly! i think once we see our beanies it will be a load off our minds.

i think a few days can make all the difference scan-wise so my fingers are truely crossed for you hun :)

thanks Lozdi :D


----------



## debzie

No didnot get a pic wish i had asked for one now. I also have a tilted uterus which again can lead it inaccuracy.


----------



## Lozdi

If your bfp cycle was fixing to be a 33 day jobby, the ovulation would have taken place around day 20, not the day 14 that every medical professional seems to think we all O on. They thought I was a week behind, only I knew I wasn't!


----------



## pichi

with a cycle length of 33 i usually OV at around 21! so it all depends on your LP really... that and crosshairs on FF are in the region of + or - 3 days :)

this cycle i didn't OV till CD25 and because of this, my MW thinks i'm further on than i am... and this is why she has organised a scan to date me properly for 12 week scan :) i also had a retroverted uterus and although they say go with a full bladder, the sonographer i got told me it's actually myth that you need a full bladder, infact! it's easier without a full bladder especially with a tilted uterus... who would have known


----------



## Lozdi

Ahhh yes a tilted uterus can play havoc with early scans!


----------



## Lozdi

I wonder if my uterus is tilted forwards, because I always show fast and my 6w scan showed up with abdominal u/s quite easily, although Bellybean took some finding due to hiding right snuggled up into my lining.


----------



## pichi

it may be lozdi - but by 12 weeks i think it rectify's itself :flower: i had an anterior placenta too >___<~#


----------



## Lozdi

I asked where my placenta is at my NT scan and he said he thinks it is across the front but can tell better at a 20 week scan. Bellybean's HB is very obvious through my belly, so not really convinced I have placenta at the front. I think its on the left side. I'm going to ask at my gender scan...which I just realized is in 9 days time!


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Pichi* and congratulations, my motto is take things one day at a time and try not to worry chick :hugs: Good news you have caring nurses that offer you a scan and soon you'll see the miracle that is going on in there!!

I went to my 12 week scan with a full bladder but had to empty it halfway and she got a better picture! Early scans they usually do internally and you need an empty bladder for that. 

So come on *Loz*, how often do you listen to Bellybeans hb??? I cant wait to hear mine at my midwife appt on tuesday!!

*Debzie*, yep, i was totally convinced i knew exactly what date i ovulated but they actually put me forward 5 days, must have implanted quickly!! I think there can legitimately be a whole week either way depending on the circumstances so try not to worry too much. The days are ticking down to your scan :hugs:

Big hugs to everyone and I hope you all have nice plans for the weekend?? xxx


----------



## Lozdi

I'm very strict with myself about HB listening, its twice a day, morning and night, but I'll check a couple of times extra if I am ill, which I have been this week. Just a cold, but it wasn't pleasant. Almost over it now.


----------



## Twinkie210

I had a scan at 9 weeks due to some spotting and I went with a full bladder and had to empty it half way too! Everytime I go with a full bladder the U/S tech is like, wow you did a good job drinking, LOL. Apparently I must hold way more pee than most people LOL.


----------



## filipenko32

Ohh I'm really excited about your gender scan loz! 14 weeks already!!! X x x


----------



## Lozdi

Twinkie210 said:


> I had a scan at 9 weeks due to some spotting and I went with a full bladder and had to empty it half way too! Everytime I go with a full bladder the U/S tech is like, wow you did a good job drinking, LOL. Apparently I must hold way more pee than most people LOL.

Haha, I hold a lot of pee too! At my 8 week scan I said to the soo sorry my bladder isn't very full, because it didn't feel full but apparently it was very full. It displaces my uterus in the morning too and I don't have crushing urges to pee, I think I have a reinforced bladder!

Hey Fili! :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Bump how are you doing? How did the d&c go? I hope you are as ok as you can be right now. :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

Hi everyone .... I just wanted to say finding your thread and reading your progress has helped me a lot this past week. 
I had a MC at about 4-5 weeks in Dec and just got my BFP by blood at 7 days past ovulation this month, my HGC numbers have gone from 7DPO-2,9DPO-33,12DPO-217 :) the MC my numbers were only checked one time and they were a 41 maybe or a 21 ( hard to remember now) and that was 2 days after my period was due and I miscarried 3 days later ( well my numbers went to zero) 
So I know it looks much better this month I'm just nervous because my actual AF is due tomorrow..... I miss that blissful pregnant state , I have 3 beautiful healthy children and never worried about a thing with them it seems , except my son but that was well into the pregnancy when I had to worry about him ( was induced 5 weeks early) 
Anyway its awesome having all of you guys post your progress even the sad ones because it reminds me to take it one day at a time.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Crystal! Welcome to the thread :flower: I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:

I know how you feel- my 2 boys went perfectly and the thought of a mmc never entered my head. With this one, the most early days were the most scary for sure, and one day at a time is literally the only way to get through!

Whats your plan? Will you be having an early u/s?


----------



## Clobo

Hi Crystal :wave:

Yes we never know whats going to happen and 99% of the time we cant control it so we need to concentrate on lookin after ourselves and biding our time. Congrats on your BFP, lots of sticky :dust:

xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hi everyone 
The d&c went as well as it could have gone I was a bit poorly after with low bp and almost fainted twice but I was allowed out same day x I du no if anyone is good with dreams but everyone's opinion would be helpful I dreamt last night I had a baby and I saturated to cry and when asked whi I was upset I said that I k ew I was dreaming and that when I woke up the baby would be gone.. Also I was surrounded by ppl I have fallen out with over the time I've been thru these losses and one by one they disappeared and I was left standing alone.. The. I woke up anyone got any idea what this could mean xx


----------



## crystalclaro

Lozdi said:


> Hi Crystal! Welcome to the thread :flower: I'm sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> I know how you feel- my 2 boys went perfectly and the thought of a mmc never entered my head. With this one, the most early days were the most scary for sure, and one day at a time is literally the only way to get through!
> 
> Whats your plan? Will you be having an early u/s?

well they are going to try and scan me in about two weeks as long as my numbers are over 1500, I'm suppose to get a progesterone check today after begging a dr to write for one. I feel so yucky today kinda sore like AF but I guess that is normal for the first part right?? my AF is technically due tomorrow. And I'm terrified It will all be over tomorrow..... like unreasonably scared :(


----------



## crystalclaro

Clobo said:


> Hi Crystal :wave:
> 
> Yes we never know whats going to happen and 99% of the time we cant control it so we need to concentrate on lookin after ourselves and biding our time. Congrats on your BFP, lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> xxx

Thanks :)


----------



## Jammers

crystalclaro said:


> Clobo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Crystal :wave:
> 
> Yes we never know whats going to happen and 99% of the time we cant control it so we need to concentrate on lookin after ourselves and biding our time. Congrats on your BFP, lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks :)Click to expand...

Crystal,

Welcome, Seems we are in the same boat I had two losses lat year and I have a 4 year old that Mc did not even cross my mind with. Now I am terrified I am 4 days late with two possitive pg tests. I go in on Monday for my hcg blood test and I'm really worried Hopefully we both have sticky beans.


----------



## Clobo

Aw Bump, im glad its all over and done with and you can now begin to heal in all ways :hugs:

as for your dream, obviously dreaming about babies is going to happen, the amount of times ive dreamt about babies and being pregnant is unbelievable especially after my mc last year. Its only natural, its your minds way of getting out its frustrations ... maybe try talking to your OH or a counsellor?? I wasnt recommended to one straight away but when i eventually went it REALLY helped me ... i only saw her once and she really gave me a lot to do and think about.

Massive hugs to you :hug: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Bump :hugs: That dream says to me that it was a dream of grief. You just went through a horrible loss again, and the pain of that came into your dream, and all the people you have fallen out with were in it because they too are something you feel you lost. I don't know the circumstances of how you came to fall out with those people but I suspect it had something to do with them not getting it? Not being appropriately sensitive? Its a sad dream, but its not how your story will end, its simply your subconscious attempting to deal with your losses and feelings. I was terrified of dreams after my mmc, so much so I didn't go to bed entirely sober for a whole month, I always had one large beer and that saw to it that I didn't remember my dreams. I'm not suggesting you take up drinking, just saying how I managed the immediate dream aftermath. 

I'm glad they let you home the same day, the last thing you need after that is to have to spent a night in hospital. :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

Jammers said:


> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clobo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Crystal :wave:
> 
> Yes we never know whats going to happen and 99% of the time we cant control it so we need to concentrate on lookin after ourselves and biding our time. Congrats on your BFP, lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> Crystal,
> 
> Welcome, Seems we are in the same boat I had two losses lat year and I have a 4 year old that Mc did not even cross my mind with. Now I am terrified I am 4 days late with two possitive pg tests. I go in on Monday for my hcg blood test and I'm really worried Hopefully we both have sticky beans.Click to expand...

hello, 
how r you doing today?? I was so worried yesterday that I paid out of pocket to see a dr and to get a progesterone check, it came back better than average. I hate all the worry and then when you get a good test result you have a temporary relief from the worry and think of your self as silly and then it starts again the worry.... 
I have started reading a woman's devotional everyday and praying more earnestly every night. I do have a faith based upbringing , i'm trying to pray for more patience, more faith and for my mind to be calmed of fears. I use to pray for a baby, to get pregnant, please let it be ok, that kind of thing. So I'm changing my approach it's hard to do and you don't feel less worried right away but I am finding that it is helping, although yesterday I felt horrible for needing a little lab number to make me feel better ( thats why I'm praying for more faith) 
I don't know you and I don't have a clue if you are spiritual or religious ..... but at least prayer can't hurt right :) so I said i prayer for you , for you to feel less worried and feel a sense of calm ( as much calm you can get at least)


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hi guys anyone know of any extra tests that can be done privately that aren't on nhs and which health care trusts in the uk do the progesterone testing as they don't do it where we are x I'm just exploring every option before I give up!


----------



## Jammers

crystalclaro said:


> Jammers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clobo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Crystal :wave:
> 
> Yes we never know whats going to happen and 99% of the time we cant control it so we need to concentrate on lookin after ourselves and biding our time. Congrats on your BFP, lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> Crystal,
> 
> Welcome, Seems we are in the same boat I had two losses lat year and I have a 4 year old that Mc did not even cross my mind with. Now I am terrified I am 4 days late with two possitive pg tests. I go in on Monday for my hcg blood test and I'm really worried Hopefully we both have sticky beans.Click to expand...
> 
> hello,
> how r you doing today?? I was so worried yesterday that I paid out of pocket to see a dr and to get a progesterone check, it came back better than average. I hate all the worry and then when you get a good test result you have a temporary relief from the worry and think of your self as silly and then it starts again the worry....
> I have started reading a woman's devotional everyday and praying more earnestly every night. I do have a faith based upbringing , i'm trying to pray for more patience, more faith and for my mind to be calmed of fears. I use to pray for a baby, to get pregnant, please let it be ok, that kind of thing. So I'm changing my approach it's hard to do and you don't feel less worried right away but I am finding that it is helping, although yesterday I felt horrible for needing a little lab number to make me feel better ( thats why I'm praying for more faith)
> I don't know you and I don't have a clue if you are spiritual or religious ..... but at least prayer can't hurt right :) so I said i prayer for you , for you to feel less worried and feel a sense of calm ( as much calm you can get at least)Click to expand...

Hey, 

I am religous and have been praying as well. I know its all in Gods hands and I praydaily. Thats awesome your nimbers came back good did you get another hcg test and if so what were your numbers, I go for mine tomorrow.


----------



## Clobo

Aw Bump, im afraid I dont know, im lucky where I live that I get these things through my fertility specialist. Have you been seeing anyone like that?? Its awful how different parts of such a small country differ, some places seem to give tests to any old person and then someone like you struggles that really deserves it.

Dont give up chick, keep at it, its good to use your frustration and grief energy for something productive like this, try ringing around the hospitals and surgeries and see what they say. Is it worth changing doctors??

Massive hugs to you my dear :hug: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Bump I'm in the process of compiling a list for you, from the RM thread, of tests. I know there are a lot of them but not sure which are available on the nhs and whats got to be private. What tests have you had so far?


----------



## pichi

I got my 3+ this morning :D yay for digis. No more testing for me now


----------



## Lozdi

Good idea. I stopped when I got a +3 too.

I felt movement yesterday, actual movement. Felt a shift that seemed to be baby rolling, the 2 tiny tiny kicks. I was relaxed and had hand on belly and it was very obvious. Bit surprised to feel it so soon though, last time didn't feel it til roughly 16 weeks.


----------



## crystalclaro

Jammers said:


> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jammers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clobo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Crystal :wave:
> 
> Yes we never know whats going to happen and 99% of the time we cant control it so we need to concentrate on lookin after ourselves and biding our time. Congrats on your BFP, lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> Crystal,
> 
> Welcome, Seems we are in the same boat I had two losses lat year and I have a 4 year old that Mc did not even cross my mind with. Now I am terrified I am 4 days late with two possitive pg tests. I go in on Monday for my hcg blood test and I'm really worried Hopefully we both have sticky beans.Click to expand...
> 
> hello,
> how r you doing today?? I was so worried yesterday that I paid out of pocket to see a dr and to get a progesterone check, it came back better than average. I hate all the worry and then when you get a good test result you have a temporary relief from the worry and think of your self as silly and then it starts again the worry....
> I have started reading a woman's devotional everyday and praying more earnestly every night. I do have a faith based upbringing , i'm trying to pray for more patience, more faith and for my mind to be calmed of fears. I use to pray for a baby, to get pregnant, please let it be ok, that kind of thing. So I'm changing my approach it's hard to do and you don't feel less worried right away but I am finding that it is helping, although yesterday I felt horrible for needing a little lab number to make me feel better ( thats why I'm praying for more faith)
> I don't know you and I don't have a clue if you are spiritual or religious ..... but at least prayer can't hurt right :) so I said i prayer for you , for you to feel less worried and feel a sense of calm ( as much calm you can get at least)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I am religous and have been praying as well. I know its all in Gods hands and I praydaily. Thats awesome your nimbers came back good did you get another hcg test and if so what were your numbers, I go for mine tomorrow.Click to expand...

morning Jammers :) hope all go's well with your test today :) when I had the progesterone done I did not get another HCG because it was only 24hrs between the tests and I know if it did not double I would have freaked out a little bit since the dr said it usually doubles every 48-72 hrs. Mine so far from 3 labs show to be doubling every 17 hrs!!! and my progesterone is twice the average for how far along I am. lol Maybe God decided to bless us with two at a time this time !!!!! I might get another HCG done on wednesday if not then I wont have another until my next OBGY appointment and that is on the 28th I think and if my numbers are over 1200 then they will do an ultrasound.


----------



## crystalclaro

Lozdi said:


> Good idea. I stopped when I got a +3 too.
> 
> I felt movement yesterday, actual movement. Felt a shift that seemed to be baby rolling, the 2 tiny tiny kicks. I was relaxed and had hand on belly and it was very obvious. Bit surprised to feel it so soon though, last time didn't feel it til roughly 16 weeks.

wow congrats on the little kicks !!! maybe your little one is bigger this time :)


----------



## Lozdi

I'm wary of the hcg tests- usually they are a good indicator of progression, but they aren't always. I had to have hcg draws after the mmc, but after 2 I got a needle issue and refused to have the last lot drawn! They had to scan me instead!

Just went to tesco on a craving run, and have returned home with 60 freeze pops and 20 more assorted ice lollies. 

My internet is being really awful today, its all so slow and glitchy. :dohh:


----------



## Lozdi

Bumpblues82 said:


> Hi guys anyone know of any extra tests that can be done privately that aren't on nhs and which health care trusts in the uk do the progesterone testing as they don't do it where we are x I'm just exploring every option before I give up!

Here I copied this list of tests from a post, I hope its helpful. I'm not sure which are NHS and which are private tests. :hugs:

- Karyotyping 
- Sperm analysis 
- FSH (follicle stimulating hormone)
- TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone)
- Estradoil
- Progesterone
- CBC (complete blood count) 
- Insulin
- Glucose fasting
- Prolactin
- Antithrombin III Activity
- Factor V Leiden
- Cardiolipin Antibody
- Lupus Anticoagulant
- MTHFR Gene Analysis
- Homocysteine, plasma
- Protein C Activity
- Protein S Total
- ALT (ALANINE AMINOTRANSFERASE), SERUM
- AST (ASPARTATE AMINOTRANSFERASE), SERUM
- CREATININE, SERUM, WITH GLOMERULAR FILTRATION RATE
- TPO (THYROPEROXIDASE ANTIBODY)

Lots of great big words in the last part :wacko:


----------



## Clobo

Wow* Loz*, excellent research chick :comp:, good luck *Bump*, I hope you are able to get some of these done and that it really does help you, i thought the general rule was after 3 mcs they investigate?? :hugs:

Also *Loz*, yay for feeling movement, maybe its earlier cos its your second and you know what you are looking for?? I keep having a feel but nothing specific yet.

*Pichi*, Yay :wohoo: on the 3+, they are magic words arent they!!

*Jammers*, how did it go my dear??

*Crystal*, wishing for good figures for you and a lovely early scan :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Jammers

Dr. Appt. went well labs looked good so I go back in three weeks for my first ultrasound


----------



## crystalclaro

yea Jammers so glad you got some good news :)


----------



## debzie

Hi bump good luck with the testing. That list that Loz prepared is the same as the list my gp gave me. You usually have to be referee by your gp to a fertility specialist to get them all done then if all comes back normal theycan do more invasive tests such as looking at your womb lining and quality. Good luckhun and take care.

Liz yeah for movement there is no better feeling.

Hammers glad all is well. 

Pichi 3+ is really good I did not get mine until I was 6 weeks which was a worry not a comfort. Looks like your bean is getting comfy.

Afm 6 days and counting until my scan. Still have symptoms even a touch of nausea yesterday. Trying to keep the pms going.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies, I have been lurking but wanted to wait a bit even though I feel this one is different (in a good way!)

Hi loz, pichi, debzie and clobo and to the other ladies I haven't met properly yet.

Well, 4 weeks 6 days today. I was at this point with my 2nd pg when I got a massive temp drop and I had been blanking out the fading hpts. This time temp still high and the darkest hpt/frer I have ever had with either of my pg&#8217;s!

Lots of nausea and sore boobs since about 5dpo! Symptoms are intermittent and vary in intensity but they are usually worse as the day progresses. Still I am very happy about it though, long may it continue. I got a 2-3 on my digi this morning, would have been nice to see a 3+ but I suppose it is accurate at the very least.


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie -good for the PMA and feeling MS! I hope these next 6 days pass quickly and we see that beany has woken up and got a move on!


----------



## debzie

Big fat welcome pinksmarties I'm so glad your here. Your symptoms sound really good so far hun. Yeah fir darkening tests too.


----------



## Clobo

Good news jammers my dear x

Debzie, yes keep the PMA up, you have to keep sane during the waiting game and you are doing really well :hugs:

Hi Pink :wave: congratulations on your bfp, Don't think about what happened last time, this is a whole new pregnancy, sending you lots of sticky :dust: don't worry about the exact timings of the digi, we know hcg levels vary hugely so the digi isn't definitely right! More that it increases tho, think that's why people carry on to get that 3+ xxx

As for me, I heard the heartbeat this morning, was so amazing, I won't pretend the worry stops but it's good to get past these milestones

Xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Fantastic clobo! So reassuring to hear the HB. Is that with a doppler or at a scan appointment? I am going to ring EPU today to book my scan for 2 weeks time at 7 weeks.


----------



## pichi

well, i woke up this morning and some of my symptoms have gone :nope: but i have a scan in 2 weeks time so i will know whats going on soon enough. i just have to think positive :)


----------



## pinksmarties

pichi - my symptoms come and go. My boobs are not tender in the mornings and some days my nausea is ok then the next day :sick: I think the body gets slighty used to the hormones then they ramp up another notch. I am sure everything will be okay. Your temp was still high today too.

I have still been getting lots of night sweats, even changing the sheets yesterday to cotton (from cosy flannelette) hasn't helped.


----------



## pichi

I've been waking up super early and having to have limbs dangling out the bed to keep cool lol


----------



## debzie

Wow clobo so glad you heard Lo heartbeat. 

Pichi and pink in my symptoms come and go too can remember at 5 weeks having none except tiredness. 

I had really bad lower abdominal aches last night hoping its just things stretching. Was not cramps more likw a dull ache combined with ovulation type pains.


----------



## pinksmarties

Phoned up the EPU. Got the older mw that took my first set of rcmc bloods. I was really hoping for 4th April when I would be 7weeks but she said to wait till 7.5-8 weeks as most viable pg would be okay by that point. Even with me telling her about my mmc didn't seem to sway her so I am booked in for 10am 11th April when I will be 8 weeks. Despite me telling them when I ovulated they go off when I got my 1st +ve hpt so she think I will be 7.5 on the 11th. I just wanted to make sure everything was okay sooner, now I have to wait another week. 3 weeks is such a long time atm!! I am a bit shakey/heart pounding now. Oh, and I also told them of self administering Aspirin but she didn&#8217;t seem fazed by it.

Also going to Phlebotomist on Friday for a repeat of my Thyroid bloods. I rung GP to get the 5mg Folic Acid added to my prescription and to ask about my thyroid bloods as it wasn&#8217;t technically due for recheck till May. I asked if it needs to be checked sooner now I am pg, it was only the receptionist but she booked me in for Friday so pleased about that.


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - that sounds like what I get just now and had with 1st pg. I had a 5cm CL cyst which used to give me strong achy pains. Did they see any cyst when you had your scan?


----------



## pichi

I'm not even bloated which is strange. Or at least I don't feel I am... think I felt like bloated further on but I can't remember.

Aw that's crap they won't scan you sooner :( my scan is Apr the 4th. Id swap you of I could


----------



## pinksmarties

aww thanks pichi but I wouldn't want to to deny you seeing your beany sooner!! I am off work this week and tbh I wish I was at work then the days would pass quicker and I wouldn't be thinking about things all the time.


----------



## debzie

Punk i wish i had waited i had my scan at 6+5 on gps request and it has lead to this nightmare tww. Yeah they saw a cyst on my left ovary she said it was around 3 cm so it could be that tesponding to.pg hormones and growing??? 

Pichi my bloated started at 5 weeks and still.here now but I can fasten some jeans now. Your gut must be working ok at the mo.


----------



## pinksmarties

I know Debzie. I am okay with it now it just they said 7 weeks when I booked my scan in Nov and now they changed the goal posts when I was expecting a scan 2 weeks from now. Just feeling a bit anxious yesterday and today for some reason.


----------



## pichi

yeah i was a moose by 6 weeks last time lol


----------



## Clobo

*Pink*, yep i agree, its better to wait and be able to see and tell more, 3 weeks seems like a long time now but i remember counting the days and although its 21 now, soon it will be 10, then 3 then the day will be here!! 

I had my 16 week appt yesterday and she listened to it then, i was tempted by the doppler then but i think ill save the money cos i know i would just be obsessed!!!

*Pichi*, symptoms are only there to confuse us :saywhat:, even now i get the odd day of nausea and my sore boobs come and go. I think you have to take them with a pinch of salt.

*Debzie*, yep sounds like things stretching ... when you think about whats going on in there and how fast things are growing in the first 10 weeks or so its an amazing rate so your body has to work hard to keep up!

Keep up that PMA ladies :dust: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Hey ladies! Between 5 and 6 weeks my only symptom was tiredness and hunger- between 7-9 weeks I got ms, 9+ I'm just sleepy alot and have sore boobs...and a little bump growing that is no longer all blump!

Pink its not easy to wait is it? After the 2ww that ends in a bfp, theres another 2ww, or 3ww, or for those who can't wangle an early scan, the dreaded 8ww! 

Debzie my CL cyst is also on my left and is around 3cm, OH was amused at the scan when the sono started to point it out and I said oohhhh my corpus luteum! And then described its function to OH and said I knew I O'd from the left! :haha:

Clobo! 16 weeks! :happydance: You'll be feeling movement soon enough and thats just as reassuring as a doppler!

Jammers! Roll on 3 weeks for your scan!

Had a gender dream last night! Saw a very obvious willy on a scan! :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi loz - missed you. Hope you are feeling better today. Have you tried that chinese predicition test for gender for fun? For some reason I think you are having a boy too. Not long till you find out for sure though!


----------



## pinksmarties

Just did an ic hpt to reassure myself and the dark line came up very quickly so I thought WTH I'll try my last digi. I seem to get better result not with FMU. 

3+ came up within 1 minute!! So happy!


----------



## Lozdi

Yay for +3! Now, NO more testing!

Couldn't do the chinese predictor, because due to when I O'd, I can't tell if I implanted in 2011 or 2012 lol ring test done with pendulum says girl, however, you know how I feel about pendulums! Everybody exept 3 people have said boy! Either is good! I hope thye can tell for sure on sunday, even though I won;t be quite 16 weeks :haha:


----------



## pichi

U have a feeling you're having a boy lozdi. I feel i might be having another girl...


----------



## Lozdi

I don't actually have a gut instinct on gender of this baby, but the dream was obvious lol will find out soon enough if it was correct.


----------



## Jammers

pinksmarties said:


> aww thanks pichi but I wouldn't want to to deny you seeing your beany sooner!! I am off work this week and tbh I wish I was at work then the days would pass quicker and I wouldn't be thinking about things all the time.

Pinks my doctor said the same thing 8 weeks even telling her that my last two ended in mcs so mine is sceduled for April 12th [-o&lt;


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Jammers, mine is the 11th. Hoping both our scans show sticky beans with good hb.


----------



## sarah_anne

I have my next scan on the 11th too! But I'll be 19 weeks and hopefully we'll know if we're having a boy or a girl!


----------



## Clobo

Yay for all these scans, im waiting for my 20 week scan letter to come through and hope its not when Ben is in Portugal!!!

Im not finding out although people keep saying boy!! I dont mind either way!!

*Loz*, i think my friend is loaning me her doppler next week after all I said about not getting one. I think it will be nice for Ben and my mum to hear and also Bens parents are over from France so will be able to hear too!! I promise I will not be obsessed :rofl:

*Pink*, yay for 3+ :wohoo: its reassuring to get these steps behind you isnt it.

*Sarah*, I cant believe we have avocados!!!! Have you felt movement yet?? I thought i felt something roll around last night!!

:hug: for everyone xxx


----------



## sarah_anne

I don't think I've felt anything yet. I sometimes get weird feelings that I can't place though and everyone has described their first feeling of movement as "fluttering" and that's kind of what I've been feeling, so it's possible!


----------



## pichi

it feels like fluttering or popping - kinda like wind i guess... :flower: it's possible you felt it by now :)


----------



## HappyS

Hi girls

Sorry i have been silent for a few days. I sadly miscarried on Mon so have been going through a tough time. That is now 2 mcs for me and we have decided to see a fertility expert at St Mary's hosp in a few weeks time....

Have any of you been to an expert and/or miscarried twice and so can offer me any comfort?

V sad time........good luck to all of you in your pregnancies xx


----------



## Twinkie210

HappyS said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Sorry i have been silent for a few days. I sadly miscarried on Mon so have been going through a tough time. That is now 2 mcs for me and we have decided to see a fertility expert at St Mary's hosp in a few weeks time....
> 
> Have any of you been to an expert and/or miscarried twice and so can offer me any comfort?
> 
> V sad time........good luck to all of you in your pregnancies xx

I am so sorry, I haven"t personally had two, but I know plenty of woman, who have and many of them have went on to have healthy children. I would push to have some testing done, it is possible that it could be something that iseasily corrected.


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Happys so, so sorry for your loss.

I have had 2 mc, 10week mmc and 5week mc and I am hoping this is 3rd time lucky. I did get some tests done due to my age. Cardiolipids/lupus/karotyping/7dpo progesterone all came back normal. I got thyroid done through my GP (as I have some symptoms) that came back just above normal but that have increased more than double when they were checked a few years ago so I am going back tomorrow for that to be repeated. I really hope you get some answers at St Mary's.


----------



## debzie

HappyS said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Sorry i have been silent for a few days. I sadly miscarried on Mon so have been going through a tough time. That is now 2 mcs for me and we have decided to see a fertility expert at St Mary's hosp in a few weeks time....
> 
> Have any of you been to an expert and/or miscarried twice and so can offer me any comfort?
> 
> V sad time........good luck to all of you in your pregnancies xx

So sorry for your loss Happy. I too have had two missed miscarriages but I have had no testing done as the rule in our area is 3. My gp was about to refer me on the grounds that I had been ttc for 18 months and I was awaiting an appointment when I fell pregnant. Sorry I could not be more help. My Gp did explain that they run blood tests first then do more invasive tests on uterus lining etc if needed. Really hope you get some answers hun. Sending hugs.


----------



## Clobo

Aw Happy, im so sorry to hear that sad news chick, look after yourself and I would definitely go and ask for help, the worst that they can say is that they wont do it. If you have been trying for a long time though I would push for some tests or to be referred to a specialist.

Take care and massive hugs :hug: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Oh HappyS I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I have actually mc'd twice but one was many years ago when I was a teenager and they were different mc's. Some specialists will help you after 2 losses, so fingers crossed here that they find something simple and treatable and that you are pregnant again soon with an extra sticky baby. :hugs:


----------



## HappyS

Thank you all for your kind words. I have opted to see a specialist privately as cannot bear a third loss. I have my first appointment on 3rd April.......I will keep you all posted.

I hope your pregnancies all progress well xx :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Thanks loz x I have had every test possible that they ofer on the nhs so I need to find out which of this have or havnt been done then find out where if any where can do the ones that havnt! I just found an interesting site https://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/about-us/ and might try and raise the cash to follow that route but in the mean time we are app ing to adoption agencies x


----------



## hopeithappens

hi ladies thought it was bout time i joined you all on here :)

happy so sorry about your loss :hugs:


----------



## Jammers

Hey Hope Glad you can join us!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Hey Hope, welcome to our little thread :flower:

I'm getting exited, less than 24 hours to go til next scan, and my boys will get to come this time!

Bump its wonderful you plan to adopt- you will give much needed love and security to a child that desperately needs it. That mc clinic looks good, with good success stories, you could end up with an adopted son or daughter, plus a sticky baby! :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

*Bump*, i think adoption is such a lovely and worthy thing to do, you get your baby and a baby has two parents to love it :hugs: good luck with the tests too though, i agree with *Loz*, it will be typical that both will come at the same time!!

*Loz*, yay for scan, good luck chick, is this the private one?? Are you finding out the sex??

*Happy*, thinking of you :hugs:

*Hopeit*, congratulations my dear, welcome, whats your story chick??

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Yup its the private gender scan! They do it from 16w onwards but I was cheeky and put in my lmp on the booking instead of my EDD lol If Baby is cooperating, it should be obvious whether or not I will have to say sorry for referring to Bellybean as 'he' all this time! Taking my sons plus OH, then after we will go tell his parents that we are expecting again. They are both unwell so will be nice to offer them some good news. Will also go buy something for Bellybean after the scan, something gender specific. I don't actually need to buy any clothes if its a boy, but will buy something anyway to celebrate finding out.


----------



## hopeithappens

loz - soooo exciting cant wait 2 find out wot ur having

clobo - i miscarried at 4wks 5days back in dec started ttc again straightaway and finally got my bfp just over 2 weeks ago, but joined the thread started by firsttimer not sure if you know which 1 i mean but anyways found such lovely ppl and support on there

im starting to feel sick a lot more now and very very tired, i even turned down a chinese lastnight in favour of going to bed soo not like me :haha:

had an awful time this morning my ds fell off a chair and i tried 2 grab him but he smacked into the bottom of the stairs which when they built these houses i dont know what u call it but it some kind of dec with bars of wood going up the stairs which are very triangular and sharp at the bottom anyways he obv started crying and i noticed hes popped his nose so i thought ok i can deal with that then realised his head was pouring of blood and me being me just panicked an screamed 4 oh who was still in bed needless 2 say he sharp woke up, then i panicked even more ds stopped crying and just sat staring not moving or talking, thankfully after being at the hospital half an hr he got up and started playing with the toys and only had a small nik 2 the top of his head plus a nice bump and a bright red nose bless him


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Hope!! Aww glad your DS is okay now. It is such a shock to the both of you when things like that happen.

Can't wait to see scan pics loz. Now you have and both boy and girl dreams it will be a suprise tomorrow! 

Bump - adoption is such as great way to go and hopefully you'll be helping another little one while waiting fo your own too. 

afm- My boobs are still sore but not as much nausea and cramps as I have been getting. Lots of creamy CM, it feels as if I am always wet down there. And boy did the night sweats return with a vengeance last night after giving me the night off on Thursday.

We nipped into town this morning and OH ended up carrying the bags, he jokingly said &#8216;what are you going to carry?&#8217; to which I replied that &#8216;I was carrying our child&#8217;! He didn&#8217;t have much to say to that, but it was the first time ever that we have been able to be light and jokey about things. The first one he was in shock and I was ill with the pg and the second just never felt right from the start. So here&#8217;s hoping all this PMA brings great rewards.


----------



## Lozdi

Oh Blimey Hope, what a heart stopping moment! I swear boys are put on earth to give us heart attacks! Reminds me of when my youngest came in from the garden bleeding from his mouth, trying not to look horrified while I checked he had all his teeth present and correct (he did, they were fine) twas his lip! I'm glad ds is fine- I bet he scared himself into shock for a time there!

Pink, so glad you are finding moments of lightness already! Keep it one day at a time, and those moments will get bigger and more frequent! Good answer that is to the bag carrying query, I'm going to use that one tomorrow when we do some after scan shopping!

As we are going to his OH's parents after the scan I don't know what time I'll be back, but I'll get online soon as we get back to let you all know how it went. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

well - my gender guess for this one *pats tum* is now boy. i have felt quite :sick: queasy with this one - i didn't get that with Pixie so my guess is boy haha... although it would have been nice to have another girl

looking forward to the scan Lozdi :flower:


----------



## debzie

Bumpy that site looks good with amazing results. Also good luck for the adoption application that's a tough decision to make and think you are one special lady. 

welcome hopeit wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Liz can't wait to see the pics and know what your having.

Pink glad you can make light of things lol. 

Pichi would be so nice for you to have one of each. So glad your feeling sick it adds reasurrance. Lol.

Afm less than 24 hrs until scan day. Got loads planned today to keep me busy lunch at my patents then taking dd to the park and must get some gardening done. Picnic tea in the garden I think also. Still having cramps which again got worse last night just lick the past few saturdays. Feeling mega bloated too. Hope eve


----------



## debzie

Everyone enjoys the sunshine.


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab sunshine here, just pottering about in the garden. 

Debzie - glad you are being kept busy today to take your mind off things. 

pichi - I am sure the gender guess will swing backwards and forwards depending on your symptom but yay for queasyness!

I bought the new Jane Eyre DVD yesterday so might watch that tonight but just going to enjoy the warmth and the sun this afternoon.


----------



## sarah_anne

I had a dream that I was having a boy two nights ago and really thought I was having a boy. Then last night I had one where we went to our scan and were told we were having a girl and I was so upset! Craziness! I originally wanted a girl really bad, but now I want a boy, but I'll take whatever we get as long as they're healthy.


----------



## pichi

I'm guessing boy for you sarah


----------



## hopeithappens

loz - defo heart stopping, i think it takes me longer to recover than him :haha: cant wait to see the scan pics

hi pichi pink,debzie clobo and anyone ive missed sorry

i cant believe how sick i feel yet all i want is a nice bag of chips with salt an vinegar (i never have salt and vinegar on chips), or cereal so cornflakes had to do, i can remember feeling like this with ds i felt sick 24/7 from about 5-13 weeks


----------



## Lozdi

:blue: :happydance:

Tehehehe...my third boy! :haha: He was super active and measuring one week ahead based on skull size! The scan was awesome I highly recommend babybond, she showed me everything and when he finally let us see the bits, Mr Willy as very obvious lol, which of course made OH's head swell! By boys payed no attention, as there was lego in the room haha typical of them that is :haha:

Now begins the long, long everso long debate on what our new little fella's name shall be. I have Marcellus and Lucian already, naming Bellybean will not be easy!

Debzie what time is your scan?


----------



## hopeithappens

yay loz congrats on another boy :happydance:

i already have a name picked out if i have a girl hollie louise, i would love to call it oliver ollie for short if we have another boy but oh doesnt like that name but he chose ds name so its MY turn this time :haha:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations Loz another boy. My scan is nice and early 0910.


----------



## Lozdi

I'll be sat here with crossed fingers eyes toes legs and whatever else I can cross Debzie, is the hospital far away? How soon can you let us know how it goes? I have my 16w m/w appointment at 11 so if I don't catch you before I'll catch you after. Remember to breath in the waiting room! I had to keep reminding myself to breath while waiting for my first 2 scans! :hugs:

Hope those are lovely names :hugs: Goodness only knows what OH and I will pick, we are both very very fussy and stubborn so I can see a possible fight in our future!


----------



## debzie

Thank loz just thinking about it now is making my heart race. The hospital is only 15 mins away and will update as soon as I can. The epau are not very good at sticking to times though as some emergency scans can get pushed in first. Plus after you see the midwife then wait for scan then wait again to see midwife and there is only two on seeing everyone. So chances are you will be at your appt. Must also remember not to drink too much as I am.usually bursting by the time I'm scanned. I do try and breath and oh kicks me if I'm looking too stressed and grips my hand. Glad he will be thete with me tomorrow.


----------



## Lozdi

Not long now, and you'll be in there- hopefully there wont be a huge wait with going in so early. My epau scans had quite a wait but they were around midday, and it was crazy in there by then!


----------



## pinksmarties

Will be thinking of you Debzie and sending lots of love and keeping it all crossed which might make working a bit difficult. I won't get onto a pc till 12-ish but you will be in my thoughts.

Yay for another boy loz - I knew it! How did the news go down with your FIL?

Having a few bad moments today. The day started off okay but had a real wobble about tea time, very anxious and panicky, racing heart and ready to burst into tears. No real reason why, symptoms I have still remain. I tried to talk to OH about it and said I was anxious and his first response was 'why?' - What do you mean why you total moron? My usual response to this is to withdraw into myself, had a doze (as I haven't been sleeping much) and pretty much ignore him. I have chatted about it again and I think he slightly understands what is going through my head, he suggested I try to forget about it as much as possible but that is difficult with cramps, achey back and sore boobs (and I am glad I have these symptoms don't get me wrong). Sorry for my winge, just needed to vent to those that will understand, how one day I can be fine and the next a wreck.


----------



## Lozdi

OH didn't quite understand just how worried I was in the first few weeks either, men can be so daft lol bless um. FIL was ok, just worried about how we will afford another one, but was put at ease by the fact that a boy won't cost much, we already have boys clothes from newborn to age 7! Plus I already have money for a new pushchair and cot saved up. Once his worries were eased, he was very happy as was MIL. Bit of a touchy moment with MIL because she wants the boys to have OH's last name...I stood me ground and said when he marries me, they will have, and I'll not have a different last name to my boys. She said no more on the matter! :haha:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies sorry I have not updated sooner have been waiting on calls etc.

Its not good news Im afraid. I have had another missed miscarriage. Scan today showed the same progress as the last with the exception that the sac and placenta had continued to grow. Fetal pole measured 5 weeks. Sac has allready stared to collapse and there is an area of bleeding around it. Opted this time for erpc so am booked in for wed afternoon. I have been referred for testing too as tis is my third so will await an appointment. OH has asked for us to wait to try again until we have some answers.

Thankyou all for your support 

Debs. x


----------



## Lozdi

Debzie I'm so sorry :hugs: will they get the testing started soon? I hope you don't have to wait too long before you get some answers. I think waiting til you have answers is a good idea, hopefully it will be something very treatable quickly diagnosed so that this limbo can end and you can have your sticky baby. :hugs:

Why does this have to happen to lovely deserving ladies who will be great mums when there are those out there who don't deserve to be yet seem to have no troubles? If I ever believed in a god the past few months would have destroyed any such beliefs. Its beyond unfair.


----------



## debzie

Thanks loz thats how I feel at the moment its just so unfair. The midwife today was excellent she referred me straight away to the consultant who specialises in early pregnancy loss and recurrent miscarriages and she said that it will not take long for an appointment. I feel I need answers now. In the mean time I will concentrate on becoming healthy again and regain some fitness back. (stopped exercising as soon as I got my bfp) I know I will get my rainbow baby. My journey has just hit a few speedbumps.


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh Debzie :cry: I am so very sorry :hugs:

Thinking of you and you OH at this very tough time for you both xxxxx


----------



## Clobo

*Hopeit*, aw mate, its awful when kids hurt themselves isn&#8217;t it, your heart just drops &#8230; glad he is ok and just a few bumps and bruises. :hugs: I know the thread, I was there from the beginning on that one and it was brilliant!!

*Pink*, I like that, im going to use that phrase too!!! Yes just look after yourself, I wrapped myself in cotton wool for the first 12 weeks, theres nothing wrong with that. These emotional outbursts are normal, as is the worry, each time just remember to tell yourself that this is a whole new pregnancy and keep the PMA up.

*Pichu*, so you think it&#8217;s a boy then, are you going to find out?? I really cant decide either way on me and this is my first one so I have nothing to compare with!!

*Loz*, yay for team :blue: exciting stuff!! Lol on the names, we have a girls name but cant decide on a boy. How did your 16 week appt go, have they changed your date??

*Debzi*, :hugs: aw my dear I am so sorry. I don&#8217;t blame you for wanting the erpc, a mc is bad enough without waiting for weeks. Im glad they are referring you for tests, nobody should have to go through one let alone 3 or more. Very good call on the concentrating on your health and fitness, take it easy for a while though. Can I recommend going on holiday, last year after my mc OH and I went for a week in Ibiza to get away from it all and take a week out and it did me the absolute world of good :hugs:

:dust: xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

I am so sorry Debzie, my heart really goes out to you. I had the erpc last year and was glad I did. I had to wait 6 weeks after my 2nd mc before they could do any tests so I am assuming that might be the same for you. I am so upset for you, sending lots of love and big hugs xx


----------



## debzie

Thanks again ladies I did the same last year clobo went to ibiza after the last mmc. This year finances are a little tight bt we are going to go away somewhere.


----------



## pichi

Debzie i'm so sorry for your loss :( 

clobo - yeah we'll be finding out the sex. i found out with Pixie and it was so much more practical for organising everything. to me it's as much of a surprise finding out at 20w than it is 40w :)


----------



## sarah_anne

Oh Debzie, I'm so sorry sweetie. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Jammers

Debzie,
So sorry to hear of your loss, my heart really gos out to you.


----------



## filipenko32

Debzie I'm so so sorry, you will get there in the end you'll see. Erpc is the way to go, I will never have another medical mc again as it just messes with your hormones too much and takes ages to get period back and it doesn't work as well as an erpc. You'll be pregnant again with a sticky bean in no time you will x x x :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## filipenko32

Loz, just saying :hi: I hope everything is ok with you. You were definitely right to stand your ground with your mil re last name and I'm so happy for you that you're having a boy! :cloud9: So jealous too as I want a boy! X x 
Pink men do not understand what we go through at all! My hubby has said ridiculous things like that in the past, after the 3rd he now gets why i worry - can't believe it took him so long! It's all normal to feel like that when you've had a loss, it would be abnormal not to! X x


----------



## pichi

Men just don't get it and they can be the most unsympathetic creatures at times. My oh is in the huff because he has to get up early as im ill!


----------



## Lozdi

Thanks Fili :hugs: I can picture you with a boy....or 2...or 3! :haha:

My OH has been extra lovely lately, its as if he has finally noticed what a good OH I am! When I woke up this morning I caught him tentatively stroking my belly, its not something he usually does as he is very much a manly man! And yesterday we were talking about his ex's son, who he was like a dad to, and he thanked me for understanding his relationship with the lad, saying most women would take exception to it. I was really touched by this, and a little shocked that most women might find it something they didn't want to put up with. To be fair, his ex was his friend before his missus, and she is lovely and has never ever given me any reason to see her as anything other than a friend, and quite honestly I would think less of OH if he didn't maintain his relationship with the lad! She had twins last year, twin boys....in a birthing pool at home- how badass is that? No idea how anyone could have anything other than respect for a woman that will home birth twins naturally!

Bellybean is now Lil Fella, and moves so much! I feel at least 3 distinct movement periods in a day now, he is very very kicky. He is going to fit right in with my other boys! :haha: Just got to come up with a name for him....won't be easy at all :dohh:


----------



## filipenko32

Aww that's lovely loz! Do you like jack? I like that name


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh thats fab to be able to fell 'lil fella' must to an extra reassurance for you.


----------



## Sls1655

I so so know what your feeling...I had a Mmc last July and was devastated. Just did ivf and am now 7 w 1 d and saw th hb at 6 w 6 days....which honestly made me more terrified. I keep googling 'what are the odds after seeing the hb' and the answers terrify me. I guess I was hoping for a magic '100% you'll be fine baby is healthy!' if I make it to the cvs at 10 weeks I'll be happy to have gotten that far and even more terrified of the results. I had a dd 3 yrs ago and it was so easy and uneventful. This is so stressful every day I'm on the verge of an anxiety attack....


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hey everyone, I'm in a bad place at the mo my heads saying one thi g and my hearts saying another :/ I wanna keep going but after 6 losses in a row i feel like it's never gonna happen and might aswell accept I'll never have another baby :( I'm finding it all so much to deal with and I have to go back to u I tomoz and there is two pregnant girls in my class :( on the upper side of things I have found out about the nk cell testing and we are going to give that a shot it's £200 for the consultation and then £850 for the biopsy :/ no guarantee that that is the cause but fingers crossed x also it's been 2 weeks and 3 days since my d and c bleeding stopped after a week if that as it was really light. But last 3-4 days I've been having contraction like pains and constant cramp and backache with no bleeding at all, it's so bad I can barely move at times feels like I'm in early labour :(


----------



## pichi

feeling a bit nervous today but that could be to do with my scan being on wed :(


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Sls, I'm sorry for your loss :hugs: and congratulations on your pregnancy! I know how scary the early weeks are, you have to just tackle it one day at a time, tis the only way. I had my mmc after 2 normal healthy pregnancies so it was a complete shocker, and I felt as though I would always mc after that but here I am at 16 weeks feeling movement. Are you at a high risk and therefore recommended to get a cvs? Just wondering, because cvs scare me! I had the NT scan but thats it but the thought of the cvs terrified me. 

Bump :hugs: I think its a good idea to get the NK testing, if they come back reading high then there is a clear treatment plan to follow. I don't think you should be having bad cramps this long after the dnc, can you make an appointment to be scanned just to make sure the d n c was done properly? 

Pichi I know how you feel! Its nerve destroying! What time is your scan? :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey bump, after my D&C I had terrible backaches and some cramping for weeks. My NP assured me that it can be normal. I ended up taking lots of pain killers until everything seemed to heal. But I don't know many people who have had my experience so maybe call your Dr. just in case?


----------



## pichi

lozdi my scan is 3pm on wednesday! i should be measuring at around 7+3


----------



## Sls1655

Lozdi- thanks for the kind words!!! I am terrified but I try to remember its pointless to worry because I can't do anything about it. Just hope for the best. I had a cvs with my dd so I will def have one if I made it to 10 weeks. It wasn't that bad at all- just like a quick pap smear really- but the 2 weeks after are rough while you wait. I guess I'm already feeling unsure every day so if I made it that far I wouldnt be feeling much different while waiting for the results. I wish it were so much easier for all the girls who end up on these boards- so glad we can all find others to talk to....


----------



## debzie

:hugs::hugs:Bumpy:hugs::hugs: I know how you feel but I have only had 3 losses. Do they not test for NK cells on the nhs???? The nurse went I went for my D&C said that that is one of the tests that they do after all the routines if nothing shows up. Have you been referred to the recurrent miscarriage team?


pichi it is so normal to feel scared, miscarriage has robbed us all of the excitement of pregnanacy. I will be stalking on Wed. 

Hello all thought I would stalk for a while I thought it woulds make me feel bad but it doesnot I am loving hearing your news. The ERPC was much easier than I thought. Still bleeding but not much and like Bumpy I am having really bad cramps at times. Just hope it everything going back to normal. I have my appt through for testing to start on the 29th May. Will get the results from baby bean too then.


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - I had bad cramps about 5-6 days after the op but I think it was more like 'wind' type pains, so bad sometimes I could hardly stand up straight. I have had bad wind pains before and it was not exactly the same but not like AF pains either. It did settle but quite worrying.

pichi - entirely normal to worry, I am sure I will be a bag of nerves next week.

sls - we all know how you feel. This time I am much more 'relaxed' about it all but have my moments of panic, one day at a time.

afm - so, so CBA at work, nausea bad again today and so tired too. Last thing I wanted to do was be at work and I was working late today too! Not normally like me so one of the girls was wondering if I 'had anything to tell her'.


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies

Just checking in :wave:

*Debzie* and *Bump*, thinking of you both, it wont be long untill you are back in the saddle :hugs: good plan re the testing, its a lot of money but it will be money well spent if it brings something up that helps you chick. Both of you take it easy :sleep:

*Sls*, congratulations and brilliant news that your IVF worked :wohoo:, seriously try to take it easy and not stress, the time will pass quickly enough chick and before you know it you will be passing that 12 week mark, i know how you are feeling chick, just focus on each day and look after yourself

*Loz*, I can feel movements too, its wierd like bubbles popping in my belly, or wierd squirming movements!! Ive also used my friends doppler and its amazing to hear!! So glad things are progressing well for you ... when is your 20 week scan??

*Pichi*, good luck with your scan tomorrow, let us know what happens and cant wait to see a pic, those early ones are so cute!!

*Pink*, is your scan next week?? What day? It will come around in no time!! Take it easy at work!!

:hug: xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi clobo. Great that you are also feeling some movement!! I am considering getting a doppler after next weeks scan (next Wednesday morning) just to be able to hear the whoosh whoosh sound. I am definately taking things a bit easier at work, not my usual running round like a nutter but I think peple are begining to suspect and some are asking out right (in a jokey way though) which is getting a bit annoying. I know they mean well and have been increadably supportive but still I hoped they would realise I'll tell them when I am ready.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya Pink

It is annoying isnt it, maybe when they ask make a joke and say something like "yes, im having octuplets and Brad Pitt is the father!!"

I wasnt keen on a doppler at first, i didnt want to be obsessed or worry if i couldnt find it, its still tricky to find even now at 18 weeks but when you do find it it is amazing!!! Im limiting myself to every other day!!!

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

My 20 week scan is on the 26th. I had a moment of panic yesterday because I was reading a thread in 2nd tri where a lady was told her baby was a boy at an early gender scan, 14 weeks ish, but then was told girl on the scan afterwards....I re watched my scan dvd and managed to reassure myself that my lil fella is indeed a lil fella, there is no mistaking his bits! :haha:

I made my announcement on facebook yesterday, I simply put 'Love makes the belly go round' and though not many people noticed my quiet little statement, those closest to me did and worked it out :haha:

On an amusing note: My 4 year old just ran into the room with a costume jewelery necklace round his neck and a blue hardhat on and attempted to crash tackle my 7 year old! Boys! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Success found a couple places in the uk that do the testing both nhs even though one charges £260 for the test which is way better than 1050 lol xx


----------



## Lozdi

Bumpblues82 said:


> Success found a couple places in the uk that do the testing both nhs even though one charges £260 for the test which is way better than 1050 lol xx

Yes thats much better than 1050! Is the place near to you?


----------



## Twinkie210

I have been more of a stalker on this thread, but here is my 13+6 ultrasound pic... any gender guesses?


----------



## Clobo

Hey guys

*Loz*, loving that statement!! I did the same on facebook with a subtle statement about my friends leaving a bib and some teething gel at my house and is that all i need?!!

*Twinkie*, yay lovely scan ... no idea on the gender guess, im rubbish at that but ill make a random guess at :pink: girl?!

*Bump*, aw mate thats brilliant news, go for it chick, it can only help you :hugs:

Im soooo glad its easter holidays tomorrow, work has been manic and i just need a rest!!!! :sleep:

xxx


----------



## Jammers

Twinkie,

I'm guessing boy


----------



## Lozdi

I'm absolutely rubbish an gender guesses so I'm going to go with Boy, because in my world, every baby is boy until proven otherwise! Your scan pic is lovely, and almost 14 weeks already- won't be long before you find out for sure what your having! :happydance:

Clobo! Look at you, almost half way there!

Pichi how did the scan go? :hugs:

I am getting backaches regularly :haha: started walking with a slight waddle at times because my right leg is playing up lol feels like my joints are seizing up! No firm cravings yet, except I love ice lollies but I always have loved them :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks ladies! I posted this pic in 1st and 2nd tri (since I am right on the cusp) and everyone in first tri guessed girl and second tri all guessed boy, LOL. I have convinced myself I see girl parts in one of my photos, but I know that it is wishful thinking. But I will be happy either way ;)


----------



## pinksmarties

I'm rubbish too and gender guessing but I think boy.


----------



## Bumpblues82

One is in Epsom and one in Coventry we live in the north east of England so about a 4 hr drive but worth it I have an appointment with my dr to get a federal on Tuesday x


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks for your lovely message hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 
Are your boys excited yet? Have you told them?! :cloud9:


----------



## Clobo

Hi

*Bump*, how did your appt go on Tuesday my dear??

*Fili*, congratulations my dear :yipee:

xxx


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies been stalking but you are all quiet.

Fili cograts again hun. 

Bump how did you get on??

I am officially back to ttc straight after loss. So see what happens. Wish me luck ladies. I have also got round to doing a journal if anyone would like to stalk. x


----------



## Bumpblues82

The doc told me to take in all the research I have done including case studies and he will then put it to a panel that decides weather I can be refered out of area but he said that they are notorious for saying no :/


----------



## debzie

I hate those pct panels arghhhh. Fingers crossed bump that you have a sympathetic panel and as it is the new financial year they may say yes. x


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Bump, i was going to say the same about the new financial year, when I was supposed to have a laparoscopy last year I had to wait untill April untill they would put me on the list! So unfair!! Anyhoo, really hope they are sympathetic and agree to helping you out, they spend so much money on waste of spaces every year its about time they helped someone that deserved it!!

**gets off soapbox** !!! xxx


----------



## debzie

Here here clobo (shaking fist)


----------



## Lozdi

My morning sickness had returned LOL its not mega, just once a day first thing in morning, just like it was with my other boys except with them I didn't get a break haha it was all the way through from week 8 til 40.

The boys have known for ages about baby, first though I told them it was trying to grow and we would have to wait and see if it managed to, because with the mmc we were saying there WILL be a baby then there was not. They are exited and looking forward to teaching their new little brother how to behave...whether they mean how to behave well or badly remains to be seen! 

Bump, good luck with the panel- it sound scary to me, maybe try that trick of imagining them in their underwear! :hugs:


----------



## Jammers

I had my first ultasound today. The doc could see a baby and a heartbeat but it was to blurry to get a good measurement so I have to go back in two weeks.


----------



## Bumpblues82

HELP!! Confused!! I did 2hpt after mc and both were negative... Did one this morning randomly and got a positive :/ it's been 4 weeks since mc am I pregnant again????


----------



## Clobo

*Jammers*, excellent news on the scan and good that you get another one in two weeks, its good to check progress and be able to see bean again!! Yay!! You must have a wriggler!!

*Bump*, blimey, i dont know chick, maybe do another later today to check, its very possible you are pregnant again ... if the next one is positive as well it would be worth you going to the doctor to get a blood test and they can check for you. I guess it would be too early for a scan to tell anything but they might book you one for a couple of weeks time?? :hugs:

How is everyone else?? Im so glad its almost the weekend!! Got my 20 week scan on Monday and im a little nervous, as i think I always will be with scans as they get nearer! Cant wait to say hello again though!!

:hug: and :dust: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Yay Jammers! Well done lil Jammers for being blurry and thus securing a follow up scan! I had a large gest sac and that got me a follow up scan, its nice to get to see beanie twice that early and see the massive difference in size!

Bump, you may well be! If the hpt's you used to get the bfn are the same sensitivity as the ones that are giving you a bfp, then I'd say yes your pregnant again already! Make an appointment asap they may want to scan you very early to confirm it. :hugs:

Clobo don't be nervous :flower: baby Clobo will be fine and 20 week scan is a much longer one that 12 weeks so you'll have lots of time to look at the little one. I can't remember if you said you'll be finding out the gender? Got my 20 week jobby on the 26th :hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

I phoned EPAC and they seemed to think I am preg again even though I did a test later and was neg but the one I got a BFP was first thing so she said u could be literally like 3 weeks and it will only show I. The mornings till I get further and as I've had negatives between mc and now made her more for it being a new pregnancy. This happened between my first and second mc I conceived straight away so I could be but I'm booked in for a scan on may 10th to confirm it and I'll keep testing in the mornings to see what happens! Xim a lil shocked and really du no how to feel at the mo :/ x


----------



## Bumpblues82

I did two tests same brand as yesterday and they are both negative :(


----------



## Clobo

Aw *bump* how confusing, will you go for blood tests at the docs? Big hugs my dear :hugs:

*Loz*, yay for scan date, not long at all!! Thank you, I'm sure all will be fine, just bd nice to be there and hear the words. Hope baby not too wriggly like last time, 12 scan took 30 minutes!!!! Nope I'm staying team :yellow:

Hi everyone else, how are you all doing? Xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Not confused now I got a first response one and it came up positive straight away faint but straight away!


----------



## debzie

Bump tentative congratulations really hope this is your sticky one. 

Cant wait to see more scan pics. I'm sure all will be well. 

Not much happening with me hcg is dropping 10 miu tests are squinter lines now. Opks are negative. Back to normality next week when I go back to work. They all knew I was pregnant so I know it will be rpugh as it sets me off when people are nice and comforting towards me. I have worked with most of them for 10years some before then when I was doing my nurse training. I'll get through it.


----------



## Clobo

Debzie, it's lovely you have such lovely friends chick :hugs:

Bump, ooh post a pic if you can, maybe it's different concentrations of pee causing thd different lines? Get one ready for the morning! :dust:

Xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I can't post pics from iPad :/


----------



## Bumpblues82

I got a blood test done and it was negative!! How did I get positive hpts then?? Confused


----------



## Twinkie210

Bumpblues82 said:


> I got a blood test done and it was negative!! How did I get positive hpts then?? Confused

It depends on what your lab considers positive. Sometimes they don't consider it positive until 50 or 100 and early hpts are sometimes as sensitive as 10miu! I have only had quantitative hcg blood tests which tell you an exact number, so I don't know what level the qualitative considers positive.


----------



## Crayz

Hi ladies! It's been awhile! My husband came home early from his 3 month trip, so we have been busy!

Loz-Congrats on your little boy! I bet it's great to already have what you need!

Clobo-so glad to hear your pregnancy is progressing so well!

Debzie-I know we don't know each other, I'm sorry for your loss, and I hope you will have some good news to share soon! When I went for a referral for testing after several ms, I was already pregnant again, and still am at 24 weeks today!

So we found out the sex last month and it was so nice that my husband was able to be there to see it. He has missed most of my pregnancy up until that point so it was so sweet to see the look on his face when he got to see that baby, hear the heartbeat, see every detail of the heart, ect.

So the results are..........GIRL! Yardley Ray. She is a ninja. She moves so much and kicks like a football player (soccer for us Americans). 

I got some 3D pics done and WOW. I guess I know what hubs would look like if his face was melting.:winkwink: In one picture she looks as though she's praying. 

One thing the doctor mentioned was that she's tiny. She's below average for gestational age, but growing at a steady rate. She's measuring at about 23 weeks instead of 24. Remember me saying I wasn't showing? I'm STILL barely showing. I have a tiny little bump. I have not even gained 10lbs. yet. The doctor did say she looks great otherwise, and to not worry unless she worries, and she's not worried. Easier said than done. My mother however put my mind at ease by reminding me that she didn't even gain 20lbs. with my brother (her first) and that he was only 6lbs. and a few ounces. She also said that I was a tiny baby, and that I am still very tiny.

Has anyone else experienced this before?


----------



## Clobo

Hey *Crayz*, lovely to hear from you chick

So glad your scan all went well, its amazing to see it all isnt it, i couldnt believe you could even see little finger and toe bones!! Yay for girl :ninja:. I seriously wouldnt worry, as your midwife says if she isnt worried then you should be either, a week isnt that much different i wouldnt have though and after 12 weeks babies grow at different rates .... some babies are born at 6 lb and some at 10lb, that difference has to start fairly early on so I guess yours will just be one of the smaller ones. :hugs:

Glad your husband got to experience it too, i think its what made Ben realise what was actually in there although we are staying team :yellow:!!

Do you have pictures? Mine is below ....

How is everyone?? *Bump*, any more news chick??

xxx
 



Attached Files:







Scan 20 w.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hopeithappens

hi crayz congrats on the little girl, i really wouldnt worry bout her size, although wen i was preg with ds i did get huge, every1 was saying oooo ur gona have 9lber well he turned out to be 5lb 13 he was tiny but he was absolutly fine


----------



## Twinkie210

Crayz- I wouldn't worry unless your Dr. says something is wrong. All three of my SIL's girls were tiny. One was 6lbs, one was 5.5lbs and her last was only 3lbs 12oz (although she was a preemie and diagnosed as growth restricted). All three girls were born completely healthy. It is quite funny too because my SIL is a lot bigger than me and has tiny babies and was on the smaller side when I got pregnant with DS and he was almost 9lbs! It just shows you each woman is different!


----------



## Crayz

Thanks everyone!

Your words make me feel so much better! The doctor scheduled my next scan for a month. If she was in a rush I figure she would have wanted to see me sooner. She did have me get bloodwork to test for viruses just to rule it out, but I haven't been sick at all (as I actually have a pretty BA immune system). I am an American living on a tropical island (not as glamorous as it sounds) in a foreign country, so I guess they just like to cover all bases because my immunities are different than people who have lived here their whole lives.

Clobo, I'll have to break out my laptop to post pics. I am an iPad addict, so breaking out a laptop computer is a lot of work, lol. But I will do it tonight so you can see my melting, waxy-faced daughter. Your pictures are always SO clear. That picture is so amazing. I applaud you for waiting to find out the sex. I couldn't do it!

Funny story, when we found out the sex, the conversation between my husband and the doctor (who's like 60) went like this:

Doc: "I see no boy parts."
Hubs: "What does that mean?"
Doc: "It's a girl."
Me ::giggles::
Hubs: "Well, there is still a chance it could be a boy, right?"
Doc: "Um, I've kinda been doing this for awhile, and I'd say your chances of a boy at this rate is like 10%, and that's me being really generous....
Hubs: "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!"
:happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hey yer af arrived today xx :(


----------



## Crayz

Bump, I'm so sorry!

I was hoping it would be good news for you.


----------



## Clobo

*Crayz*, that's funny :rofl:

*Bump*, Aw mate :hugs: at least you know where you are now and can start afresh, loads of :dust: and positivity for this cycle!! 

How's everyone else?? I'm buggy shipping today, yay! Xxx


----------



## debzie

So sorry bump really hoped this was it for you. When do you start the testing?

Looks like I ovulated yesterday exactly the same cd25 as my last cycle after loss. If I follow the same pattern af will arrive in 11 days.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm sorry Bump :cry::hugs:

Crayz, that sounds like a hilarious convo with the sono! Its perfectly ok for a baby to measure a week behind or ahead, mine was measuring a week ahead apparently at 15 weeks, and I'm looking forward to seeing of he still is on thursday at my scan.

My pram arrived a few days ago. I feel like I have been pregnant for years already- a symptom of pregnancy after a loss, I am very ready to meet Lil Fella but not even half way through yet, its very strange. The pram is truly epic I keep playing with it! Its a Bebetto Murano, and as far as I know can only be gotten on ebay in the UK. Look it up, its in an ebay shop called MagicBabyShop and its ace! I got the black one with the bits of colour on it.

People keep asking me how far along I am and when I tell them they look shocked and say 'Are you sure there is just one in there??' :haha:


----------



## Jammers

Hey all,

Well I am about to leave for my follow-up ultrsound. I had one two weeks ago at eight weeks and it was blurry and she was unable to get a proper measurement, She also said the baby was small but had a heart beat. So after losing my last two pregnancys I am terrified for this ultrasound and my husband keeps telling me to be excited. I want to be excited,but that voice in the back of my head says be prepared. So thats where I am at not trying to be a bummer just so nervous. I will update you later on the results.


----------



## Jammers

So Ultrasound went great!!! Baby is measuring right on and and has a heartrate of 185 yay.


----------



## Clobo

Jammers, :yipee: thats fab news!! So you'll be having your 12 week appt soon then .... did you get a picture??

Im so happy for you :hugs:

How is everyone else?? :saywhat:

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Woohoo Jammers! :happydance::happydance::hugs: I bet baby Jammy just looked small because of the blur in the first scan, there is a lot of room for measurement error when they are so small. :hugs:

Hows the buggy hunt going Clobo? Got mine alreday! I love it but seriously considering running my family over with it after the hellish morning hey have given me! (Up since an ungodly hour woken by all hell breaking loose and left with neck ache after needing to be on the sofa to try and sleep til my alarm) :dohh:

I am still having issues uploading pics to BnB so after a fortifying cuppa I will have one more try, because the 20 week scan pics are just too funny not to post. :haha:


----------



## Jammers

:winkwink:Clobo, I did get pics I just have to figure out how to use may scanner lol. I was also able to hear the heartbeat.

Lozdi, I bet your right I was so nervous I feel like I can breath now :winkwink:


----------



## Clobo

Ooh look forward to lots of pics then!!

I know what buggy im getting, I Candy Peach, but waiting till the sale in July in our local shop! Ive ordered a wall sticker for the nursery and thats the next thing that needs doing!! Exciting!!

have you got a big bump Loz??? Mine has completely popped now!!!

xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0346[1].jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Bumpblues82

Having a bad day just feel like there's no point in being positive about anything anymore as I keep getting let down.. wsh summit amazing would happen to me sick of being dekt a crappy hand


----------



## Sls1655

Bump blues- 

I am so sorry toe hear your having a bad day....some days can be so hard. Please hang in there- I keep telling myself to do the same. Every appt...every test and ultrasound....I have so much anxiety I shut down. It is so hard to hold it together but hang in there....


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thought I'd poke my nose in and say hi....


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Bump*, there is nothing wrong with having down days and bad days but no matter how much you feel like it ..... you need something to trigger the positive thinking again every time you feel like this, let yourself have a good cry and let it all out but then think of your boy and know that it can happen and it will happen again :hugs:

*Mrs Miggins*, congratulations my dear!! Glad to see someone else graduating across from the other thread, great news!! Now just take it one day at a time chick .... how far along are you now???

Hope everyone else is ok?? I cant believe i am 22 weeks now, crazy stuff!!

:dust: xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Clobo, thanks. I'm 4+4, got my bfp at 9dpo and I was 3+2, so it seems like I should be about 7 weeks by now! Taking it one day at a time is all I can do, I daren't even work out when I will hit the second tri in case it doesn't happen. But I need pma and this pregnancy feels a lot more like my first pregnancy that resulted in my daughter than the 2 that didn't make it. Its very very scary though isn't it. Congrats on your pregnancy.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Yep you're right, it is scary but yes PMA is the way forward!! Will you get an early scan?? I ope these next few weeks fly by for you ... just take care of yourself but keep yourself occupied with other things!! Big :hugs:

xxx


----------



## princesspreg

> So, here I am! It may just be me here, and hopefully Ladies from my old haunt with BFP's and the rest of them WHEN they get their BFPs, and well anyone else who has found themselves with a BFP after a loss, and who can't let themselves fully believe that it will work out just yet.
> 
> I am so cautiously pregnant I try not to think about it!

I feel exactly the same way Loz...I just do not know how to feel.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Princess, how many weeks are you?? Just take it one day at a time my lovely xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't think they are going to let me have an early scan. Tbh it would put my mind at rest but only a bit as my last loss happened at 10 weeks so I've got a way to go before I pass that milestone anyway. 
Princess. I hope you are ok.


----------



## FeLynn

I'm in the same boat as you. I had 2 miscarriages in row. I am now pregnant I didn't try to get pregnant it just happened. I'm worrying like crazy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How far along are you FeLynn? I was trying since my mc in October and I was starting to think it wasn't going to happen.


----------



## princesspreg

Clobo,

I haven't a clue how many weeks. Just found out today. Don't know when it happened as I just did breast biopsy few weeks ago and still recovering from that. So this is a shocker.

(don't know how to react)


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Princess*, hope everything with the biopsy went ok?? Were you trying?? Hopefully when you have gotton over the shock you will be over the moon chick xxx

*FeLynn*, thats usually when it does happen, when you forget about it, thats what happened to me after trying for two years!! Typical! Big hugs xxx


----------



## princesspreg

Was not TTC. Everything ok with biopsy now. In denial with such recent PG after MC. 

Aye!


----------



## Jammers

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi Clobo, thanks. I'm 4+4, got my bfp at 9dpo and I was 3+2, so it seems like I should be about 7 weeks by now! Taking it one day at a time is all I can do, I daren't even work out when I will hit the second tri in case it doesn't happen. But I need pma and this pregnancy feels a lot more like my first pregnancy that resulted in my daughter than the 2 that didn't make it. Its very very scary though isn't it. Congrats on your pregnancy.

Mrs. Miggens,

That is a good sign that you feel the same you did with your daughter. I lost two babies one in Dec 2010 and one in Aug 2011. They did not feel the same as my daughter as well. This one has been very similar to my pregnancy with my daughter and the baby is doing great. Congrats on your pregnancy just stay positive and it will be okay:winkwink:


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ladies :wave:

And congrats to all the newcomer :)

MrsMig lovely to see you over here....great to hear that all is feeling good for you so far. 

Hope everyone is coming along nicely? Clobo that is a lovely bump you are showing off there - I love it! I keep getting asked if I'm sure there is only one in there as I am rather large. 

Well I have my 20week scan today at 2.30pm....we are super excited! We are taking Oliver with us and he cant wait to see his new baby brother or sister on the screen. However we have decided to stay team yellow this time and have a surprise :D

Lots of love xxxx


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Louby*, happy halfway!! Come back and post scan pics and let us know how it all went!! Yay for another team :yellow:!!

xxx


----------



## FeLynn

Mrs Miggins said:


> How far along are you FeLynn? I was trying since my mc in October and I was starting to think it wasn't going to happen.

I am 8.1 wks. I started to miscarry in Sept 2011 my dr did a d&e I got pregnant again around thanksgiving didn't know it until I went to the ER 2x. Then I miscarried it on my own in Jan 2012. Got pregnant again March 2012. I wasn't trying in fact I was really emotional and wouldn't let my husband touch me, the one time I did let him touch me every so many months I got pregnant each time. I have 3 handsome son's so for me to miscarry back to back was really hard on me. I know its more likely to happen with the more pregnancies you have I just didn't expect it. Good luck Hun!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you. And Louby, lovely to see you! Can't believe you are halfway through already. And I LOVE team yellow!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies!! 

So the scan went perfectly! Was amazing to see mini egg growing beautifully and kicking away LOTS ha! Oliver absolutely loved it and spent the whole of the afternoon showing off the pics of his little brother or sister - very cute :)

Here is a pic for you all.....im guessing boy! But have no bloody idea lol!
 



Attached Files:







photo (6).jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw lovely Louby! I'm guessing girl but not from the pic, I'm rubbish at telling from them! Congrats on a great scan and how lovely that Oliver is so excited!


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> Ooh look forward to lots of pics then!!
> 
> I know what buggy im getting, I Candy Peach, but waiting till the sale in July in our local shop! Ive ordered a wall sticker for the nursery and thats the next thing that needs doing!! Exciting!!
> 
> have you got a big bump Loz??? Mine has completely popped now!!!
> 
> xxx

Yup, big bump that OH needs to take a pic of! :haha: It popped as soon as I hit the end of first tri, I carry allllll out front!


----------



## Lozdi

FeLynn said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I had 2 miscarriages in row. I am now pregnant I didn't try to get pregnant it just happened. I'm worrying like crazy.

Hi Felynn, sorry for your losses, and congratulations on this new pregnancy! The only way through first tri is on day at a time- it really does feel like forever and by the time you get to 20 weeks you will feel like you have been pregnant for about 3 years. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

princesspreg said:


> So, here I am! It may just be me here, and hopefully Ladies from my old haunt with BFP's and the rest of them WHEN they get their BFPs, and well anyone else who has found themselves with a BFP after a loss, and who can't let themselves fully believe that it will work out just yet.
> 
> I am so cautiously pregnant I try not to think about it!
> 
> I feel exactly the same way Loz...I just do not know how to feel.Click to expand...

I know how you feel, and it will get better! One day at a time :flower::hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Bumpblues82 said:


> Having a bad day just feel like there's no point in being positive about anything anymore as I keep getting let down.. wsh summit amazing would happen to me sick of being dekt a crappy hand

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You should pop over to our other thread sometime Bump, lots of TTC after loss ladies there as well as us who have become pregnant-it must be quite hard for you to post on here with us being pg, I figure thats why we only hear from you occasionally, I want you to be able to let it all out whenever you feel the need to and I bet you are holding back on here aren't you? Things might get a little easier to handle if you begin to get stuck into all the details of ttc. How are the tests coming along, have you gone in for any yet? :hugs::flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm having a major wobble today. Convinced my boobs don't feel as sore and I'm not needing to wee as much.


----------



## Bumpblues82

I'm actually ok with other pregnancies I'm kinda used to it seen so many of my friends have babies in the time I've been trying :/ I'm waiting to ov to ring doc to go in for tests but I'm confused... Ok so did a clear blue ov test using my fertility monitor and no line just control line and it hasn't budged up the gage thing at the side to say I'm even close.. But I did two tesco ones one this morning and one at about two Nd they are almost positive... :/


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Bump* :hugs:

*Loz*, im carrying all out front too, dont think you can even tell from behind :rofl: yay post a bump pic!!!

*MrsMig*, try not to analyse everything, i found my symptoms came and went each day, they didnt properly hit till about 7 weeks and then i really knew what symptoms were!!

*Louby*, excellent news, picture is lovely, amazing what you can see isnt it, bless Oliver the proud brother, its good to get them involved so early i guess, nip that jealousy in the bud before it can even start!! So can the shopping begin now???

xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Ok so did a clear blue ov test using my fertility monitor and no line just control line and it hasn't budged up the gage thing at the side to say I'm even close.. But I did two tesco ones one this morning and one at about two Nd they are almost positive... :/ any ideas?


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm having a major wobble today. Convinced my boobs don't feel as sore and I'm not needing to wee as much.

I didn't get proper frequent peeing til after first tri, my epic bladder held its own admirably in the beginning! The boobs fluctuated too. Cheeky Migglet, giving you stress already! :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Here is my 20 week scan pics, if BnB allows the upload this time. Its very fickle!

The first one is cute sea creature impression, then there is the stubborn face hiding butt in the air shot! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7871.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 3









Imp of Mischief.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Clobo

Wow Loz, what a brilliant shot of the pelvis bone on the second picture!! Thats amazing!!

Was everything else ok then??

So what team are you on??? :pink: :blue: :yellow: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Bump shot! Got bored of waiting for OH to remember to do it so took one myself. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7882.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lozdi

We have known since 15 weeks we are having another little man! Checked on his bits at 20 week scan and there they were, but bigger!:haha: All was well with the scan, he was just being awkward because the sono woke him up. I warned her when we went into the room that baby was asleep lol and that was proved right by the scan of him curled up into a tight ball right down low in my pelvis, she got most measurements, then had to jiggle the belly and wake him to check his spine, and that is when the awkward Lil Fella did that face burying butt up move, I was laughing pretty hard and my belly was jiggling all over but the sono was very patient and quite amused herself! :haha: Soon as we left the hospital grounds in the taxi, he woke up and played 'stamp on cervix' for a full half hour. :rofl: What a character!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Love the bump shot Loz! It's so neat!! 
Were anyone else's early symptoms not really all that? I have the nausea, I have the sore boobs, I have the irritatingly large amounts of creamy cm. 
I don't seem to be exhausted, or have any food cravings or aversions (though I did really fancy a beef sandwich for lunch which isn't something I'd usually choose). I also don't really have that full feeling in my uterus all the time. Oh and I'm absolutely bloody freezing. 
I'm 5 weeks today.


----------



## Lozdi

My tiredness kicked in quite early- not had any 'true' cravings at all, just things I would like to eat and if I have it in great, and if not, I move onto something else! I put it down to being fully stocked up on vits, so my body doesn't really need to crave anything. You may find its the same for you, just preferences! I have gone off peas, but thats because they bug me :haha: Not had the freezing thing so to speak, but I feel either too hot or too cold depending where I am and what I'm doing, my internal thermostat is annoyingly sensitive!

I think my bump looks quite neat too, as well as big lol I'm carrying this one higher than the others. Ladies on the school run have started expressing sympathy for me when they find out I am not due til september! lol! I don't mind at all, I'll happily be as big as a house I am so amused by them feeling sorry for me! Started getting backache lately, but only if I'm rushing around. Its like a little sign that I need to have a rest. :haha:

5 weeks :hugs: are you going to allow yourself to have a ticker? All I did during week 5 when I wasn't on BnB was stare at what a 5 week bean looks like, as if staring at the images would make it go faster.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No I daren't have a ticker. Not had much in the way of cramps either.


----------



## Lozdi

I get more crampy aches now than I did at the start! My corpus luteum gave me some gip in the beginning, but I'm not surprised- it seems to be a crazy one, it was still clearly visible on the gender scan, and I thought they went by around 12 weeks? 

Maybe you will have a ticker when Migglet passes some milestones, and you get to the 12 week scan. I had all sorts of twinges early on, but heaviness didn't really kick in til later. I feel very heavy now. I think Lil Fella at his comfiest when he is sleeping on my cervix. :dohh:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya :wave:

*Loz*, lovely bump, also is that lovely long curly hair you have? Im so jealous!! Ha ha, my monkey is heading towards my ribs so "kick mummy in the ribs" will be mine's new game!! Did i post a bump pic here or did you see it on my journal, cant remember :dohh:

*MrsMig*, i think all these VERY early symptoms can be quite psychological, they certainly kick in later on and then you really know what these thing feel like, the symptoms are caused by the increased progesterone and as that increases you'll start to feel more. Mind you some people dont get any symptoms at all! Try not to worry though my dear, keep that energy for feeling positive and staying healthy.

Tired now, can feel my bump stretching now and my belly button is gradually popping out which is freaky!!! :sleep: Night all xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Spent the afternoon stressing about the lack of cramps. 
Spent the evening stressing about the appearance of cramps.
:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
I so need an early scan. And perhaps a shrink.


----------



## Jammers

Mrs Miggins said:


> Spent the afternoon stressing about the lack of cramps.
> Spent the evening stressing about the appearance of cramps.
> :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
> I so need an early scan. And perhaps a shrink.

Mrs Miggins,

Completley normal and if its not we are in the same boat girl. I did the exact same thing. Still at 11 weeks I freak out when I dont have symptoms and then when I do I worry if they are normal. I called my doc three times for reassurance that cramping is normal, and I get yes its normal and the "Remeber every pregnacys diffrent" responses. Dont stress :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

*Mrs Mig*, why dont you pay for an early one?? I know they are about £100 but its a small price to pay for your sanity, they wont do it till 7 weeks but if you can hold out till 8 you'll see so much more.

*Jammers*, do you have a 12 week scan soon???

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No chance Clobo. Marks out of work at the moment and we have just been shafted by the government with our tax credits as I work 16 hours a week and the threshold has gone up to 24 hours, so they stopped them just like that. Had to borrow the money off my dad to pay the rent this month. If he had a job I would definitely but at the moment it's definitely not an option.


----------



## Lozdi

Some of my early cramps were proper gaspers (grabbing belly and gasping) was a bit scary but I held on to knowing its normal. Getting all manner of cramps and pains today, cervix area, but nothing scary is coming out of me, so no cause to worry. Baby is very low down today all his movements have been right down low near pubic line. I expect the rib kicking to start towards the end like with my other boys, I swear they thought my ribs were placed where they are just to act as a foot rest! No belly button pop out here yet, and belly doesn;t seem to be stretching as such, more like its growing. I'm using the mandarin in sweet almond oil stretchmark prevention method every night, and often in the morning my belly feels like it is made out of rubber :haha:

Not quite long curly hair- long very very straight hair with a bit of a perm left in it from 2 years ago! :haha: I'll have it done again after Lil Fella is born.

A friend of mine and OH's is in labour today. Its her first baby, she lost one early last year and had been trying ages. I'm so pleased for her, and can't wait to see baby. She is team yellow! I admire you ladies who can stay team yellow- I just HAVE to know lol

Mrs Miggins, I don't think an early scan will reassure you for long, as your mc's weren't missed, its a lot of money to pay out in one go- I only managed the gender scan because I started saving up for it during the mmc pregnancy. Do you think that an early scan will be able to put your mind at ease? :hugs:


----------



## Jammers

Clobo said:


> *Mrs Mig*, why dont you pay for an early one?? I know they are about £100 but its a small price to pay for your sanity, they wont do it till 7 weeks but if you can hold out till 8 you'll see so much more.
> 
> *Jammers*, do you have a 12 week scan soon???
> 
> xxx

Clobo,

I had one at eight weeks and then another at ten weeks so my next scan wont be till June 21st to find out what this little bean is:happydance:. I go hear the heartbeat again on the 24th of this month.


----------



## Clobo

Yay for another scan* Jammers*, that will come around quickly!! How are you feeling??

*Mrs Mig*, aw sorry to hear that although Loz is actually quite right, thats why i kept going back, it reassures you for a while ... will you get a 12 week scan then?? Try to think positively and concentrate on other things in the meantime and the time will go faster :hugs:

*Loz*, Ive been using the Palmers Cocoa Butter Tummy rub every day and it feels lush!! Nice to give bump a bit of a massage before i go to bed and that usually means i can lie in bed and watch him play a while!! Ive been getting kicks really high up today, feels much different!! Good luck for your friend!!

Ive just found out my friend is 12 weeks preggo after a variety of issues for the last year or so and im so excited for her!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Jammers

Clobo, I am feeling good exept I have got morning or should I say night sickness the last two nights. I have not had any morning sickness and now it decides to show up when I am going into my second trimester lol. Other than that and tender bbs I am feeling great.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm feeling alot of BH contractions today. They haven't been this strong yet! I think I'll take note of when I'm getting them, just incase I scare myself and end up calling the midwife! :wacko::haha:


----------



## Clobo

*Jammers*, so glad you are feeling great :happydance:

*Loz*, wow i didnt realise you could get them that early!! Makes sense though i suppose with all the growing that our bellys are doing, bound to be some strange things going on in there!! Yep keep a note but dont let it worry you chick!

xx


----------



## Lozdi

Apparently bH begin at around 6 weeks :saywhat: but we don;t feel them til much later. I had a rummage for my cervix and its still too high to find, so not worried, but the BH are quite uncomfortable. Just had a lie down and they have stopped for now. I am not worried about prem labour, but I do think he will be a little early- within the range like my youngest hopefully! He was 2 weeks early and it was a fast labour. Almost didn't make it to the hospital kind of fast!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am glad you all are doing well, I know I mostly just stalk this thread.

I began feeling BH contraction a couple weeks ago and at first they freaked me out because I wasn't expecting them that early! I didn't feel them until late in my third trimester with my first! I get them most days and usually at night (or atleast that is when I notic them). I am going to mention them to my Dr. next Wed, but I already know that he will tell me it is normal as long as they aren't coming too close together or aren't too strong! I am guessing you just notice them sooner the second time around!


----------



## Bumpblues82

ok so far... got my results from last mc and they found "elevated levels of random translocations" whicj basically means that some of the genes were attaching to the chromosomes in the wrong places in higher numbers than usual although they said that it was unclear weather this was the cause of the miscarraige its self and that it was v unlikely to happen again so no further forward but at least thata that! on a more positive note im off to see dr quenby in coventry on friday who is gonna do a biopsy of my womb lining to test for nk cells so lets hope she finds that to be the case and i finally have a little hope!!
hope u are all well xx


----------



## Twinkie210

I know a lady whose husband carried some sort of "translocation" gene that caused the genes to get all mixed up. It depended on how the chromosomes all lined up as to whether or not the pregnancy would be viable. The Dr. told her that she had up to a 60% chance of MC each time she got pregnant, but she was still able to have healthy children, it just took her getting that right combination of egg/sperm and for the chromosomes to all work out.


----------



## Bumpblues82

We have had our chromosomes tested and they were fine so not sure where it came from x


----------



## Lozdi

If your chromosomes are clear yet the last one showed lots of translocations then it was horrible luck, and not something that should repeat. Karotyping is very good and if yours came back clear then your clear of translocations. :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

hello just checking in :) I have not drooped in for a while.
my due date has been moved up by almost a week !!! I am now 12 weeks and 3 days and that makes my due dat nov 20th I think... and that pretty cool because my hubby's bday is nov 19th!!!
the all day nausea is taking its toll on me but I'm hanging in there and by the time I'm done breakfast every morning I'm exhausted , pretty much I need a nap after every meal.. lol


----------



## Jammers

crystalclaro said:


> hello just checking in :) I have not drooped in for a while.
> my due date has been moved up by almost a week !!! I am now 12 weeks and 3 days and that makes my due dat nov 20th I think... and that pretty cool because my hubby's bday is nov 19th!!!
> the all day nausea is taking its toll on me but I'm hanging in there and by the time I'm done breakfast every morning I'm exhausted , pretty much I need a nap after every meal.. lol

Crystal,

That is my due date as well:happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hi guys so I had my appointment today with dr Quenby and she was lovely.. I finally feel like I have some answers at last!! I had the biopsy and she's told me to go ahead and try again ASAP and she's gonna get me heparin progesterone and the steroids as soon as I email her with a pos test !!! Super excited I know I have a long way to go and actually have the baby but I smiled the whole way home it's finally nice for some one to care as much as she does x


----------



## Clobo

*Crystal* and *Jammers*, bump buddies, yay!! Hope you are both feeling well??

*Bump*, so good to hear some good news and that they are going to look after you as soon as you get your bfp, you can do it, now go catch that egg :dust:

xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Glad all is well with you Loz! xx


----------



## Lozdi

Fili :hugs: I see your ticker! Congratulations! :hugs: I'm getting a 'I'm stubborn and going nowhere' vibe when I look at your ticker....:flower: Must be a sticky one! Whats the plan? When it your first scan?


----------



## debzie

Bump glad you are getting some help and answers, Im still stalking here.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi, just popping in! Managed to get a scan this morning because nerves got the better of me. All well and measuring 7+5, 3 days ahead!!


----------



## Clobo

Yay *Mrs Mig*, thats brilliant news, do you have piccys??? Dont blame you for wanting the scan at all, it helps put our minds at rest which reduces stress and helps us in the long run!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No they didn't offer me a pic but never mind. I just wish I could have another scan at 10 weeks but nevertheless I feel a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Clobo

Aw well no worries, the most important thing is that everything is going ok my dear!! Time will pass quickly enough, just stay positive now and book in your midwife appt then you'll have your 12 week scan to look forward to!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My midwife appointment is tomorrow!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Thanks everyone af is just ending so not long till all the fun begins sorry I'm not here much at the mo been sitting uni exams xx


----------



## Lozdi

Its a shame they didn't offer you a pic, but you'll get one soon, at your successful 12 week scan! Then Ickle will tell you what team you are on :haha:

I have been getting alot of movement from Lil Fella, he is quite a wriggler- I expect nothing else from one of my boys! :haha: Can't quite believe I am in week 23. Still working on the cloth nappy collection- A friend who recently gave birth is using the same ones and gets on great with them and her baby was a nice little 7 lb 7 ounces. I'm encouraged knowing they are actually good nappies! The cheapest I got one for was 87 pence! :happydance:

Mrs Miggins I know you won;t want to buy anything for Migglet til you are much further along, but maybe you can d what I did after my 12 week scan- got a teddy with the same CRL as baby, and kept it with the pic. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's a nice idea Loz! Got my dating scan booked for June 15th at 3.30pm. Only 3 and a half weeks away, hope it flies by with nothing going wrong Inbetween. Last time I miscarried a week after my booking appointment :cry:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya, don't think like that my dear, this pregnancy is nothing like the last one so don't compare them, you'll be fine! :hugs: Have a good appt tomorrow chick xxx

Loz, excellent news on the movement, mine has been a bit quiet today but usually wriggling all over the place esp when I eat or lie down to go to sleep! :happydance:

You are brave doing the cloth nappies!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you, appointment on Monday went ok. 3 weeks and 2 days until my scan. Next week is a crucial horrible week. Trying not to think about it, just pleased that everything is feeling great so far.


----------



## Lozdi

My booking appointment for this baby felt weird, I was glad to be there, but also very aware that the time before that, by the time I was at my booking the baby had stopped growing. There was the reassurance of having had a scan just before the booking though, but it as also weird because it was the 'wrong way round' I took my 6 week scan pic and asked the midwife where my ovaries were on it and she was not sure at all! I got the impression she hadn't seen a 6w1d scan pic before, but surely she must have. 

I'm a bit worried today, not about baby but about my cat, she didn't seem herself yesterday and did not come home last night. Her grandmother died almost 2 years ago, at age 8 and kitty is almost 8 and very similar in size to her grandmother (small) and I just worry that she has cancer too, so when she comes home, I've been told to keep her in til OH gets back then he'l take her to the vet. Her grandmother did not come home after going to the vet. Kitty was born on the day of my 20 week scan with my oldest. She is the only other female in my house, my ally. She trips me over like nobody's business but always waits patiently outside the bathroom when I am brushing my teeth just before bed, waiting for her supper. It was weird that she wasn't there last night. She has stayed out all night before, but with OH and my oldest's dad concerned, it has me worried. My face keeps leaking, but I am trying not to think the worst.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope she is ok. My cat hardly goes outside but she was outside for a while last night too, maybe they wanted to be out because it was a nice warm night?


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies :wave:

Aw *Mrs Mig*, just try not to compare this pregnancy with anything else, its a totally new one and everything will be fine! Those days will pass and soon you'll have your scan :hugs:

*Loz*, how are you chick?? Getting lots of movement?? I cant believe how much mine was wriggling whilst i was away, probably cos i spent a lot of time lying down doing nothing!! 

Take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Clobo. Still feeling pretty positive actually, I feel very different this time round. I feel crap today, which is good.


----------



## Clobo

Yay for feeling crappy, its wierd the things we wish for sometimes isnt it!!! I used to love the days i felt really nauseous!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Crayz

Hey ladies!

Once again I have been MIA. I got a nasty respiratory infection for a WHOLE MONTH starting on my birthday. Then my husband caught it and ended up with pneumonia. I lived in the house of germs and coughs, but all is good now. My husband DID buy me a new laptop for my birthday so now I can actually post pictures easily. I will do that soon. 

Clobo, so glad things are going so well for you still! I see you're feeling lots of movement. Isn't it so weird? I think my daughter is a ninja. Sometimes she kicks so hard I feel my whole belly jerk. I'm able to see it from the outside now, which is very cool. 

Loz, great belly shot! And thank you for the information about gestational measurements! Unfortunately, she is measuring between 2-3 weeks small, so they are keeping a very close eye on her. I've basically lived at the hospital for the past month. Her heart rate is good, no signs of DS, she is quite a mover and shaker, all organs are looking great and formed properly, her spine is covered with skin. No virus, no cyctic fibrosis. She is also symmetrical, so that is a great sign as well. They did give me steroid shots just in case they have to take her early if they do give her the official IUGR diagnosis. This way her lungs will be more mature. I start non-stress tests on Tuesday. but she is still growing at a steady rate, she's just not big.

My whole family is tiny, my husband's family is tiny. I have to just hope and pray that she's just going to be a tiny little thing. If she's 5 lbs. full term, I will be ecstatic. 

I think I have a little roid rage because yesterday I could barely sit still, so I washed ALL of my daughter's clothes, blankets, sheets, boppy pillow covers, ect. Put everything in a safe place just in case they take her early. I also have to pack a bag to keep by the door so we can take it to the hospital every time we go just to be on the safe side. 

I thank my doctors for being overly cautious, but it's also killing me emotionally. My one doctor said majority of IUGR babies he sees are just small babies. But again, she hasn't been diagnosed yet because she's still growing. So please pray for us!!


----------



## Lozdi

I think she will be a tiny little poppet but otherwise fine- some babies are just small, but still perfectly healthy! 

Mrs Miggins good on the feeling crappy front! I was so grateful for the ms and exhaustion in those early weeks, I would often grin while throwing up!

The Lil Fella is crazy, he moves so much, not 2 hours will pass where there isn't at least a couple of belly shaking kicks, and I get flutters low down like being tickled from within. He has cut down his cervix kicking activity, thank goodness because that felt very odd indeed.

I'm struggling to maintain PMA, because of Kitty (for those who don't read the other thread, she passed away) DS1's dad is going to fetch her ashes at 3pm, then she can sleep under my bed. Lil Fella is very comforting, I just wish I could have had a happier V day. My face keeps leaking, so I'm drinking extra water because when I get too dehydrated the BH step up and become very uncomfortable.

4 more cloth nappies arrived this morning, I now have 14 of them. Yellow, orange, green, blue and red. SO cute, so so cute. OH is pleased that there won't be any crazy running out of nappies at terrible times moments. At the worst it will be a run out of nappies baby goes bare bum for an hour while we wash some! Bare bum time is good anyway, so all will be well.


----------



## Twinkie210

Crayz said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Once again I have been MIA. I got a nasty respiratory infection for a WHOLE MONTH starting on my birthday. Then my husband caught it and ended up with pneumonia. I lived in the house of germs and coughs, but all is good now. My husband DID buy me a new laptop for my birthday so now I can actually post pictures easily. I will do that soon.
> 
> Clobo, so glad things are going so well for you still! I see you're feeling lots of movement. Isn't it so weird? I think my daughter is a ninja. Sometimes she kicks so hard I feel my whole belly jerk. I'm able to see it from the outside now, which is very cool.
> 
> Loz, great belly shot! And thank you for the information about gestational measurements! Unfortunately, she is measuring between 2-3 weeks small, so they are keeping a very close eye on her. I've basically lived at the hospital for the past month. Her heart rate is good, no signs of DS, she is quite a mover and shaker, all organs are looking great and formed properly, her spine is covered with skin. No virus, no cyctic fibrosis. She is also symmetrical, so that is a great sign as well. They did give me steroid shots just in case they have to take her early if they do give her the official IUGR diagnosis. This way her lungs will be more mature. I start non-stress tests on Tuesday. but she is still growing at a steady rate, she's just not big.
> 
> My whole family is tiny, my husband's family is tiny. I have to just hope and pray that she's just going to be a tiny little thing. If she's 5 lbs. full term, I will be ecstatic.
> 
> I think I have a little roid rage because yesterday I could barely sit still, so I washed ALL of my daughter's clothes, blankets, sheets, boppy pillow covers, ect. Put everything in a safe place just in case they take her early. I also have to pack a bag to keep by the door so we can take it to the hospital every time we go just to be on the safe side.
> 
> I thank my doctors for being overly cautious, but it's also killing me emotionally. My one doctor said majority of IUGR babies he sees are just small babies. But again, she hasn't been diagnosed yet because she's still growing. So please pray for us!!

My niece was born at 33/34 weeks and was IUGR (she was only measuring in like the 5th percentile for gestational age). She was born via emergency C-Section because my SIL had preeclampsia and HELLP syndrome. She only weighed 3lb 12oz, but was perfectly healthy and only stayed in the hospital longer because her Mom wasn't released to go home yet! She is still kind of petite for her age, but developing normally. All of my SIL's babies were small, between 5 and 6 lbs, so I think she just has small babies.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies looks like I may be back with you.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Crayz

debzie said:


> Hello ladies looks like I may be back with you.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


Yay Debzie! Did you get a BFP?!


----------



## debzie

Yeah hun, was getting evap lines but today definite bfp at 10dpo.


----------



## Crayz

debzie said:


> Yeah hun, was getting evap lines but today definite bfp at 10dpo.

That's awesome. CONGRATS to you and :hugs:

Praying for a sticky one for you!!!!!!

When will you go to the doctor for bloodwork? I would schedule it ASAP!!


----------



## debzie

Crayz it does not work like that in the uk. I have my first appointment in the recurrent miscarriage clinic tomorrow which would have been to start testing. Will just go and ask to ne regerred to early pregnancy unit he is the consultant for that too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Enormously pleased to have you here Debz :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks mrsmigg it feels good to be back.


----------



## Crayz

debzie said:


> Crayz it does not work like that in the uk. I have my first appointment in the recurrent miscarriage clinic tomorrow which would have been to start testing. Will just go and ask to ne regerred to early pregnancy unit he is the consultant for that too.

Oh. Hmm. Well nevermnd then!

I guess Americans are impatient, so we just call and say, "I took a pregnancy test and it was positive. Now what?" 

And then we go in for bloodwork to check hormone levels and get vitamins and other information.

My situation was similar to yours though. I went to the doctor for a referral for further testing after recurrent MC, and I had just gotten a BFP. So I never needed the testing because here I am, 7 months later!

I can't wait until you're saying the same thing to someone else in the future!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

ahh congrats xx hopefully ill be joining u soon xx


----------



## Clobo

Hi All :wave:

*Crayz*, aw mate what a thing to go through, im sure all will be fine and its a good thing that they are being precautious, means that they will be able to sort anything out early and give you the best possible care. Some babies are just small, some are huge, my friend just had an 11lb 4oz-er!!!

*Debzie*, welcome back, sending you huge amounts of sticky :dust:

*Twinkie, Mrs Mig, Bump*, how are all of you doing??

Aw *Loz*, sad news chick, I did the same with my old pooch, she sleeps under my bed now :hugs:. Yay for cloth nappies and i didnt know they did fancy colours these days, cool!!

*AFM*, im doing well, got the start of another cold today so am staying home from work to try and nip it in the bud, otherwise lots of lovely kicks and punches in there which is lush!!!

Big hugs all xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

11lb 4?? Yowch!! Hope the cold feels better soon. 
I'm ok, feeling a bit headachy which worries me as I got a lot of headaches before my last mc, just trying to keep hydrated and not stress too much. 
I think I must be insane to say this at 9 weeks but I swear I can feel some movement. I turned over in bed last night and all the right hand side of my stomach bubbled like mad. And I just ate my lunch and it bubbled again in the same place.


----------



## dodgercpkl

So.... can I join you lovely ladies? :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

Hey clobo I'm good ty hoping to ov in next day or so lol POAS like crazy at the mo lol then a long tww hehe fingers crossed!!


----------



## Clobo

Hey *Dodger*, congratulations, really pleased for you chick of course you can join us!!

Good luck *Bump*, hope you are getting lots of lovely :sex:

*Mrs Mig*, id have thought it was way too early but with all the wierd and wonderful things our body does who knows!!! Enjoy it anyway my dear!! Dont think about what happened last time, headaches are probably due to the weather so stay stressfree :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dodger I'm very glad to have you here!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies had my appointment at the RMC today. As predicted they could not start testing but did prescribe progesterone supositories and have been booked in for an early scan at 6+3 16th June. So the next tww (and a few days) wait begins.

Welcome dodger. So when is you edd????

Mrs migg how you doing I have been thinking of you this week as I know it is a milestone week for you. Hugs.:hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Well Debzie the progesterone is something positive to do so im sure that will help loads, and early scans are a good thing in my opinion, just gotta keep you occupied now till then!!! xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG 11lb baby?!!?!! That frightens me! My first was almost 9lbs and I am afraid this one will follow suit, LOL.

I have been mostly hanging around stalking, but glad to see some new BFPs!

I have had spotting/bleeding off and on for the past week. My Dr. believes it is from an irritated cervix, but it happens long after we have had sex (the last time was the heaviest the bleeding has got and it had been a weeks since we DTD), so I am scared it could be something worse. Just hoping the bleeding has stopped for good. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you Debzie. I won't lie, I'm struggling a bit and over analysing everything this week. I'm trying to stay positive but it's very hard not to keep wondering if it is about to end. 
How much progesterone are you on? I'm pleased you are ignoring the doctors advice about aspirin and will be taking it straight away.


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol. clobo that made me giggle


----------



## Crayz

Thank you everyone for the kind words of encouragement! 

Loz, I'm so sorry to hear about your Kitty :( Pets become part of the family and it's so difficult to lose them. I have two little dogs (mini dachshunds) and although the one especially drives me INSANE, I cannot imagine life without her. I mean, she's not even a good dog. She's borderline obnoxious and terrible, but she's my baby. I'm glad you're staying hydrated because I definitely know that feeling that your heart is really working overtime because you're not drinking enough water. Hugs to you and your family. Oh, and I also ordered the covers for the cloth diapers to use when we run out of disposable. I'll give them both a whirl. Maybe I'll like cloth better.

Clobo-11 lbs?!?! If that baby went through the va-jeen, your friend should be given some sort of key to the city. You have definitely put things in perspective for me. I'll be thankful for my tiny baby, because I could not fathom 11 lbs. I'm not even worried that she'll be small, I'm worried about all the ideas they are putting in my head as to WHY she could be small. If she has a disability, I will love her regardless, forever, and do my damnedest to make sure she knows she is loved and that I would give my life for her. Is that ideal? No. Everyone wants a healthy baby. The thought that she may not be healthy is very, very scary because it's very real at this point. Small I can handle no problem.

Twinkie-THANK YOU! You have NO idea how much better that story makes me feel. No matter what, I'm going to create small offspring. It's in Her genes from every possible angle. I know she's always going to be a small person whether she comes out at 11 lbs. (gulp) or if she comes out at 4 lbs. I just want her to be healthy because I don't want her to struggle her whole life with a disability. Nobody wants that for their children. I do however realize that if that is what god intended for me, then he has a very good reason to believe that I can handle this, and that I will be a better, stronger person for it. I'm prepared for whatever it is at this point, just have to wait and see when she gets here!

In my heart, I really do believe she's just small. I don't have any intuition that it's anything other than that. That being said, your mind can definitely trick you into believing something if you over analyze it, so I'm trying not to do that.

Mrs. Miggins-try not to stress. Miracles happen everyday, and this is yours right now. Headaches are common in healthy pregnancies as well, so don't scare yourself yet. It could be a good sign of rising hormones.

Dodger-Welcome!

Debzie-So good to hear about your early scan! I'm glad they are being very proactive with progesterone too!


----------



## Crayz

Here's a belly pic. Sorry it's sideways. I don't know why my computer does that. You can definitely see why people are constantly surprised that I am 30 weeks along. However, my butt is without a doubt bigger than pre pregnancy, even though my DH lies (and not very well, mind you) :wink wink:
 



Attached Files:







Bump1.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## dodgercpkl

debzie said:


> Welcome dodger. So when is you edd????

Feb 3! Yours? I'm glad they are being proactive with the progesterone. :)

Thank you for the warm welcome ladies!!


----------



## Crayz

dodgercpkl said:


> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Welcome dodger. So when is you edd????
> 
> Feb 3! Yours? I'm glad they are being proactive with the progesterone. :)
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome ladies!!Click to expand...

Oh Dodger, I see you are in So Cal! I'm so envious of you because 

1) You have beautiful weather so hopefully you won't ever have to be uncomfortable in ridiculous heat

2) I just wish I was in the states right now! 

I live in Okinawa, Japan. It is a tropical island, and it is HOT AND STICKY in the summer. It's pretty much sticky all year, just not always hot. I have to really stay on top on running the de-humidifier or I'll get mold. We also don't have central air. None of the Japanese style houses do. We have separate units in each room that cost a fortune to run. One room of my house will be comfortable, and the others are so hot you lose 10 lbs. when you walk in until you've waited a necessary 20 minutes to cool down the room.

The worst months are August and September. Guess when I'm due??

August

I bet I will be swelling quite a bit come the 8th and 9th month. 

I know it's a long post, but I guess I'm just trying to convey how envious I am of you at the moment!!


----------



## debzie

Mrsmigg I hope this week flys by for you. Been prescribed 400mg daily progesterone. 

Dodger my edd is 8 th Feb. Not far behind you. 

Crayz that is one neat bump. Love it.


----------



## Lozdi

Wow Crayz, I think that is the neatest bump I have ever seen- mines huge! Yours looks like mine at 14 weeks! :haha: I always carry right out front though.

A baby over 11lb is a scary thought! My youngest lil brother was almost 11 lb when he was born- he was straight into the clothing for 3-6 month olds! Mum had GD thats why he was so large. My first was 8 lb 12 and that was big enough lol 11 lbs is insane. My second was 7 lb on the dot but 2 weeks early. This one is apparently 'average' size at my 20 week scan, so I guess he will fall between 7-9 lbs depending if he comes a touch early. 

Mrs Miggins I had headaches with this pregnancy, but I do not recall having them with my other boys- I did have one headache that was so bad it did me in a few weeks ago but it was clearly a vasodilation thing because a cup of coffee sorted it right out and coffee is a vasoconstrictor- I wouldn't suggest it for you thought as your still in first tri and I never dared touch a drop of caffeine in first tri. I have the occasional cup now though, but half the time its decaff.

Glad your back Debzie :hugs: And glad your hear Dodger! :flower: I can't wait to see who will be coming over next!


----------



## Lozdi

Here is my bump today. Mahooosive! The guy in the shop where I went to get more belly oil yesterday presumed I was much further along than 24 weeks and assumed I was there to get raspberry leaf tea! Lol! It says take after 36 weeks on the box! :haha::blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7904.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## debzie

Love the bump pic loz. I can't. Wait to see who is next


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz I love it! I have MAJOR bump envy! Well the headache seems to have buggered off, think I hydrated myself well yesterday. Just getting the funny twinges which I think are round ligament pain - I hope they are as that is a good sign, and good old nausea. So today is a good day, dare I say it. I feel pregnant.


----------



## Lozdi

Twinkie210 said:


> OMG 11lb baby?!!?!! That frightens me! My first was almost 9lbs and I am afraid this one will follow suit, LOL.
> 
> I have been mostly hanging around stalking, but glad to see some new BFPs!
> 
> I have had spotting/bleeding off and on for the past week. My Dr. believes it is from an irritated cervix, but it happens long after we have had sex (the last time was the heaviest the bleeding has got and it had been a weeks since we DTD), so I am scared it could be something worse. Just hoping the bleeding has stopped for good.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!

I'm a scatter brain I missed this post! The doctor should refer you for a scan asap- not trying to scare you, but a scan should be done to rule out the placenta as being the cause. Lots of ladies have bleeding quite far into pregnancy that never gets explained, but you need a scan to rule out placenta issues and also to give you peace of mind. Did they say to go on bedrest? Over here thats the first thing you would say in response to bleeding this far into the pregnancy- pelvic and/or total bed rest. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Lozdi said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OMG 11lb baby?!!?!! That frightens me! My first was almost 9lbs and I am afraid this one will follow suit, LOL.
> 
> I have been mostly hanging around stalking, but glad to see some new BFPs!
> 
> I have had spotting/bleeding off and on for the past week. My Dr. believes it is from an irritated cervix, but it happens long after we have had sex (the last time was the heaviest the bleeding has got and it had been a weeks since we DTD), so I am scared it could be something worse. Just hoping the bleeding has stopped for good.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!
> 
> I'm a scatter brain I missed this post! The doctor should refer you for a scan asap- not trying to scare you, but a scan should be done to rule out the placenta as being the cause. Lots of ladies have bleeding quite far into pregnancy that never gets explained, but you need a scan to rule out placenta issues and also to give you peace of mind. Did they say to go on bedrest? Over here thats the first thing you would say in response to bleeding this far into the pregnancy- pelvic and/or total bed rest. :hugs:Click to expand...

No big deal about the post, LOL. I have not been prescribed bedrest because my Dr. still thinks it is all caused from an irritated cervix, but I am trying to take things easy. I have already had my big ultrasound, so I know that my placenta is not low-lying (It is litterally as high as it possibly can get). I think the reason they didn't give me another ultasound is because I had one the week before and the my cervix was closed and the baby's heart rate was good, so he didn't think one was necessary. So far everything has been fine since Sunday/Monday morning. I feel like I am worrying excessively, but I am so scared of premature labor. I am not sure why because I don't have any majorly concerning symtpoms.


----------



## Crayz

Debz-i'm happy you are feeling pregnant.

Loz-I do have bump envy. It's so perfect and pretty. Not even one little stretch mark. What kind of oil do you use? I've been using emu oil, though I don't have much to put it on as you can 

Twinkie- Do you know what your blood type is? You may be due for a shot. That Rhogam shot and I have become very, very close over the last few years! Once I got mine, bleeding stopped, and I was bleeding all through the first trimester. It's worth it just to ask if you don't know.


----------



## Twinkie210

Crayz said:


> Debz-i'm happy you are feeling pregnant.
> 
> Loz-I do have bump envy. It's so perfect and pretty. Not even one little stretch mark. What kind of oil do you use? I've been using emu oil, though I don't have much to put it on as you can
> 
> Twinkie- Do you know what your blood type is? You may be due for a shot. That Rhogam shot and I have become very, very close over the last few years! Once I got mine, bleeding stopped, and I was bleeding all through the first trimester. It's worth it just to ask if you don't know.

I know I am A+, so no shot needed.


----------



## Crayz

Well that's lucky for you because that shot is no joke!

When I got it after my last MC and DH was with me, his eyes got really wide and he said, "Did you SEE the size of that shot?!?"

He's military so he gets shots for EVERYTHING. If he commented on the size, I know it must have been bad. Shots don't bother me, I just don't look at them. 

I forgot, how far along are you Twinkie? Sorry. So many ladies to keep track of, which is a really great thing!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Crayz said:


> Well that's lucky for you because that shot is no joke!
> 
> When I got it after my last MC and DH was with me, his eyes got really wide and he said, "Did you SEE the size of that shot?!?"
> 
> He's military so he gets shots for EVERYTHING. If he commented on the size, I know it must have been bad. Shots don't bother me, I just don't look at them.
> 
> I forgot, how far along are you Twinkie? Sorry. So many ladies to keep track of, which is a really great thing!!

Shots don't bother me either, but I think DH gets squimish at some of the stuff that comes along with pregnancy/birthing babies (guess that is why women get the honors LOL). Honestly not much phases me, I probably should have been a nurse, but I don't like dealing with sick/crabby people! 

I am 22 weeks today (that is why I have a ticker, I know how hard it is to keep track of how far along people are ;)) . I hope the next couple weeks fly by so I can officially have a viable baby!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A question for Loz. I remember you were taking the Boots pregnancy supplement but stopped as it made you sick. How far on were you when this happened and were you able to start taking it again? I have had to stop taking it as about ten minutes after it hits my stomach I either gag and retch for about 5 minutes or properly vomit. I'm not massively concerned about not taking it as I have high dose folic acid from the doc, it was just an extra. But once I stop taking the high dose folic acid I would like to start taking it again if I can.


----------



## Crayz

Oh. You do haves ticker down there, don't you? Silly me, I always forget to look. I'll have to be more conscious of those in the future.

Yes. Same here. Not much phases me, except maybe other things that come out of your body during childbirth, if you know what I mean. 

I've also heard that the placenta looks like a rump roast? Yeah. That should be interesting.

My DH says he doesn't care what happens because i'll be having his baby, but I still want to make sure he is overly prepared for what is going to happen down there so he's not surprised. And about the slicing and dicing that may be necessary. Oh, and there's just so much more! I also will not be asking to see a mirror. I want to remember my va-jeen the way it was.... ::sighs:: 

So I guess I lied then. It all sounds like it's going to phase me. Except needles.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Once you are in the swing of it you honestly do not care. I was really hung up on not wanting to poo while I was in labour. Guess what? I pood. The midwife just sweeps it away quickly, they must do it all the time. I thought the placenta looked like a brain :haha:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Crayz said:


> Loz-I do have bump envy. It's so perfect and pretty. Not even one little stretch mark. What kind of oil do you use? I've been using emu oil, though I don't have much to put it on as you can

OMG! Me too! Loz you have one perfect bump there! I have a feeling that mine will be line ridden allllllll over. lol



Crayz said:


> Oh Dodger, I see you are in So Cal! I'm so envious of you because
> 
> 1) You have beautiful weather so hopefully you won't ever have to be uncomfortable in ridiculous heat
> 
> 2) I just wish I was in the states right now!
> 
> I live in Okinawa, Japan. It is a tropical island, and it is HOT AND STICKY in the summer. It's pretty much sticky all year, just not always hot. I have to really stay on top on running the de-humidifier or I'll get mold. We also don't have central air. None of the Japanese style houses do. We have separate units in each room that cost a fortune to run. One room of my house will be comfortable, and the others are so hot you lose 10 lbs. when you walk in until you've waited a necessary 20 minutes to cool down the room.
> 
> The worst months are August and September. Guess when I'm due??
> 
> August
> 
> I bet I will be swelling quite a bit come the 8th and 9th month.
> 
> I know it's a long post, but I guess I'm just trying to convey how envious I am of you at the moment!!

Oh boy! Well I'd love to visit Japan one day, but I am with you on not dealing well with humidity! (well you live there, so you deal a LOT better then me. lol) I've been to places in the middle and eastern parts of the USA in the summer and it's basically what you are talking about. You walk out the door and are taking an immediate unplanned shower. lol BUT! I would love to visit Japan some day still. :)

It's beautiful here right now! I wish you could be here enjoying as well! I have to admit though, that while we don't get the humidity as much as you do, we DO get VERY hot weather during the summer. My mom likes to tell my brother and I how hot and uncomfortable it was for her with both of us (both born in August and both FOUR WEEKS overdue!) just to get her way on something at times. lol



debzie said:


> Mrsmigg I hope this week flys by for you. Been prescribed 400mg daily progesterone.
> 
> Dodger my edd is 8 th Feb. Not far behind you.
> 
> Crayz that is one neat bump. Love it.

Yay!! Who knows anyway, we might end up giving birth on the same day by me being a bit late and you being early! :D I'm hoping that this baby sticks with it's due date... we don't have a Feb birthday in the immediate family, but we have lots of January birthdays.


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I was worried about pooing too, but after 2.5hrs pushing with DS that was the least of my concerns! DH was like seriously, it was disgusting, LOL. I litterally emptied everything in my digestive tract in those couple hours. I didn't have to poop again for like 4 days! Honestly I am sure my nurse got the worst of it, because my Dr. doesn't walk in until right before delivery.

I do not remember delivering the placenta at all. Most of DS's delivery is a blur. I am going to try hard to remember everything this time around, especially since if DH gets his way this will be my last :(

I might actually look in the mirror this time around. I didn't want to with DS, but it might be kind of neat to see this little man being born (I guess that will depend on how the delivery goes and how big he is! I had a forcep delivery with DS, so no mirror was offered when he was actually delivered, plus with the episiotomy and the tearing, I am sure it wasn't a pretty sight!)


----------



## debzie

dodgercpkl said:


> Crayz said:
> 
> 
> Loz-I do have bump envy. It's so perfect and pretty. Not even one little stretch mark. What kind of oil do you use? I've been using emu oil, though I don't have much to put it on as you can
> 
> OMG! Me too! Loz you have one perfect bump there! I have a feeling that mine will be line ridden allllllll over. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Crayz said:
> 
> 
> Oh Dodger, I see you are in So Cal! I'm so envious of you because
> 
> 1) You have beautiful weather so hopefully you won't ever have to be uncomfortable in ridiculous heat
> 
> 2) I just wish I was in the states right now!
> 
> I live in Okinawa, Japan. It is a tropical island, and it is HOT AND STICKY in the summer. It's pretty much sticky all year, just not always hot. I have to really stay on top on running the de-humidifier or I'll get mold. We also don't have central air. None of the Japanese style houses do. We have separate units in each room that cost a fortune to run. One room of my house will be comfortable, and the others are so hot you lose 10 lbs. when you walk in until you've waited a necessary 20 minutes to cool down the room.
> 
> The worst months are August and September. Guess when I'm due??
> 
> August
> 
> I bet I will be swelling quite a bit come the 8th and 9th month.
> 
> I know it's a long post, but I guess I'm just trying to convey how envious I am of you at the moment!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh boy! Well I'd love to visit Japan one day, but I am with you on not dealing well with humidity! (well you live there, so you deal a LOT better then me. lol) I've been to places in the middle and eastern parts of the USA in the summer and it's basically what you are talking about. You walk out the door and are taking an immediate unplanned shower. lol BUT! I would love to visit Japan some day still. :)
> 
> It's beautiful here right now! I wish you could be here enjoying as well! I have to admit though, that while we don't get the humidity as much as you do, we DO get VERY hot weather during the summer. My mom likes to tell my brother and I how hot and uncomfortable it was for her with both of us (both born in August and both FOUR WEEKS overdue!) just to get her way on something at times. lol
> 
> 
> 
> debzie said:
> 
> 
> Mrsmigg I hope this week flys by for you. Been prescribed 400mg daily progesterone.
> 
> Dodger my edd is 8 th Feb. Not far behind you.
> 
> Crayz that is one neat bump. Love it.Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!! Who knows anyway, we might end up giving birth on the same day by me being a bit late and you being early! :D I'm hoping that this baby sticks with it's due date... we don't have a Feb birthday in the immediate family, but we have lots of January birthdays.Click to expand...

My grandmother and great grandmothers birthdays were febuary but the back end (both have passed now) Emily's is the 26th January so not too far apart. Would be nice to be bump buddies to the end. 

As for the pooing in childbirth, when I was a student nurse I spent 15 weeks in midwifery and saw around 10 births and all of them when push comes to shove poo. If you know you are going to do it it takes the embarrassment out of it. I never experienced it as Emily was born by emergency c section.


----------



## morm91

Just got my BFP almost 2weeks ago now. I lost my son at 21wks just over a year ago. I am scared to get excited and have my heart broken all over again. i am just happy that this time i got a wonderful man in my life who wanted this as well. I am uncertain but praying that all goes well and we have a happy healthy baby. it took a while to sink in that it was really happening once i got my BFP but i am happy. just trying not to be more happy then needed. does that make any sense? I guess in a way i fear i wont really be able to love this baby(while inside me) like i did my son when he was in me. maybe just a fear of getting to attached when the future is so unsure. Anyways Thanks for starting this thread. needed to get that off my chest. Wishing you all a happy and healthy 9months xoxoxox


----------



## dodgercpkl

Morm - I know how you feel. I made a decision to believe that this is going to be a baby that I keep and for me that works, but I can totally understand protecting yourself. *hugs* I'm praying that this is your rainbow baby!


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

Wow loads of posts on here to catch up on!!

*Crayz*, id love to visit Japan too one day!! Your bump is a tinky winky one, but yep i agree some people are small and have small babies, other are bigger and have bigger babies, im sure everything is ok my dear, try not to worry about it and just know that it wont be too long untill you will be holding that LO in your arms :hugs:

*Twinkie*, so sorry to hear about the bleeding that must have been very scary, just keep an eye on whats going on and go to the doctors if you start to worry more chick, you dont need any stress. Look after yourself xxx

*Loz*, lovely bump, ill post my pic later on ... every says its really neat, it just looks like a football shoved up my top i think :ball:

*Morm*, congratulations. I agree with *Dodger* Ill say what I always say to ladies that join us and thats to not compare this pregnancy to your last one and just to think positive and look after yourself. Thats all you can do my dear :hugs:

*Debzie*, how are you doing chick?? Good advice, embrace the poop!!! :rofl:

*Mrs Mig*, aw mate try not to obsess too much and stay away from google too! It wont be long before your 12 week scan and that will give you some reassurance, i understand how you feel though just try and concentrate on other things. :hugs:

*AFM*, getting LOADS of wriggles and kicks, monkey likes to kick my ribs on the right hand side, it doesnt hurt, just feels like my ribs are moving whch is gross!!!! Think im getting a cold but im ignoring it in the hope it goes away, do NOT want sinusitus again!!! Looking forward to the long weekend, might have some soggy BBQs though!!

xxxx


----------



## morm91

thanks ladies.. i m feeling much better today. My Ms is pretty bad still and i don't think my gag reflex is helping at all. Always trying to look to the positive. SO and I choose out a couple names so far.(I guess you can't help but be excited in some ways) I wanted some opinions, also the names are kinda French as I live in Quebec and my SO is french. For a boy we are thinking either William (not so french) or Francois . And for a girl we were thinking Arianne or Isabelle . Had some blood work done a few days ago and my numbers were good. now just waiting for that first apt with my ob/gyn. which I don't even have yet because her office is on vacation until Monday. But looking forward to what this pregnancy has to offer :)


----------



## Clobo

Hey Morm, yay for being positive!! I found it really helped me this time around!!

Love the names, i like William too. Our names were going to be Poppy and George but a few friends have stolen George already (without knowing) and so we are trying to think of other boy names and not getting very far!! If anyone steals Poppy from me I will be very unamused!!!! Hee hee (not you guys obviously!!) xxx


----------



## debzie

Welcome morm. Glad you are feeling positive and good news on your bloods. 

Clobo I'm good thanks 14 dpo finally drs like a lifetime ago i saw those first faint lines. I feel pretty normal today but not stressing as it is so early days. Have a headache which will not budge I am well hydratedso its not that. I am sooo tired though.


----------



## Clobo

Here is my bump as promised, taken on Monday at 26 weeks!! Feeling huge today though!!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0428.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I've entered the tww everyone cross everything for June 13th so I get my Bfp x x


----------



## Clobo

Good luck Bump :dust: i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope Dodger won't mind me letting you all know it has been very bad news this weekend :cry:


----------



## Clobo

Aw Dodger, my thoughts are with you and massive hugs being sent to you :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Agh dodger so sorry xxx

Afm, I'm on cd17 and yesterday and today felt sickly with heartburn too is it poss to get symptoms so early if I was preg?? I can't be lol I only ov on cd15 hmmz :/


----------



## Clobo

Hey Bump

Im sorry to say those wont be proper preggo symptoms yet even if you were, it take a few days at least for the HCG to get high enough to cause anything .... what you are probably experiencing is the effects of increased progesterone after ovulation, these are the same whether you are preggo or not but if you are getting them then it probably means you have a good high progesterone level which is of course a very good thing and a good start to the TWW!! Good luck chick, keep up the PMA and try to concentrate on other things for the next two weeks ..... the cycle i got my BFP was when i had so many other things to think about for once i wasnt stressing about TTC and managed to fall preggo naturally!!

Massive hugs my dear, try and enjoy your bank holiday weekend!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Crayz

Welcome morm! So nice to see a new face here!

Clobo-I love your bump! And the shorts!

BTW-You all are more than welcome to visit Japan. It's quite an experience, and I'm very thankful I am lucky enough to be able to live in a foreign country and witness other cultures, but I'm ready to go back to the states. I WILL miss how friendly Japanese people are. Once you live outside the states, you tend to start disliking Americans a lot. I love America, but let's be honest, the people are real jerks (the majority anyways). 

Bump-Good luck TTC and I hope you get that BFP soon! 

Debzie-It looks like you are experiencing some really good signs of pregnancy! Big hugs to you!!

Oh Dodger-I'm so sorry. News like that makes my heart break. My eyes watered when I read it. Just know that you always have support here no matter what!

This weekend my husband and I put together baby furniture. A glider, a pack-n-play (I cannot believe how difficult it is to put one of these things together-I was thinking I needed an engineering degree), and a baby swing. We also got some other things we have been waiting on that require no assembly, like the monitor, the bottle sanitizer (as I cannot physically BF), a bottle warmer, and my husband's very own manly diaper bag. I guess they call this "nesting." Little miss will be here before we know it, so I feel more prepared. All I REALLY need now is the bassinet (on it's way) and then it's just little things. 

I have another non-stress test tomorrow, another on Thursday, and an US on Thursday as well where they will do another growth scan. Please pray for us!


----------



## debzie

Bump I agree with clobo its way early. Really hope you get your bfp this cycle.


Crayz wow looks like you are getting organised. So excited for you. I will be praying for you this week.

Afm. Pms slipped a little but I'm trying to rescue it today.


----------



## Bumpblues82

Yer I thought as much I'm on day 18 now and still feeling sick and really tired so let's hope it stays that way and thanks for the encouragement :) I was told after my biopsy that I'd be slightly more fertile this month so fingers crossed!!


----------



## Crayz

Yes Debzie! I'm at 30 weeks now so I need to get the ball rolling. Everything that's been put together has been tested on my Mini Dachshund. She approves, so we're good. I'm still a child at heart, even at 32.

We chose the name Yeardley (YARD-LEE) Ray (my DH's middle name is "Raymond")

Since this will be our only child I figured she should have a part of his name.

I'm hoping with a name like that she's predestined to end up at an Ivy League university. 

Although mine is Alexandria Frances, and I became a hair stylist, so you just never know! But I love my job, that's all that matters.

Thank you for the prayers as it means so much to us!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

think i finally got my pos opk what do u all think?

random question.... how do u get a ticker on???

the top test was last months opk just to compare but had 3 as dark as bottom one today
 



Attached Files:







opk cd18 cycle 7.png
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## debzie

Bumpy I think that it is all but positive hun but some women they dont get any darker than that.

For a Ticker you have to go into your control panel and copy and past the link into the attach link part at the top control panel in your edit signature. If you hover over all the symbols up there at the top of the text box it will tell which one. Good luck hun. x


----------



## Bumpblues82

how do u mean all but pos??? and ill have a go at the ticker ty xx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Bump*, mine were like that when they were positive, mine never got quite as dark as the control line. It all depends on wee strength, timing etc so id say get :sex:

*Crayz*, you really have been nesting havent you!! Its good to get all these things done a bit early though, especially if the weather is hot and im planning on doing things before my bump gets too big, also what if the baby does come a little early, we need to be prepared!!

Happy Jubilee Weekend everyone, we are off to a party in a bit, I just feel like going back to :sleep: though!! Tired this weekend!! xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol clobo we have done that every night for last 8 nights so I think I'm covered lol I still feel nauseous and tired tho :/


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> A question for Loz. I remember you were taking the Boots pregnancy supplement but stopped as it made you sick. How far on were you when this happened and were you able to start taking it again? I have had to stop taking it as about ten minutes after it hits my stomach I either gag and retch for about 5 minutes or properly vomit. I'm not massively concerned about not taking it as I have high dose folic acid from the doc, it was just an extra. But once I stop taking the high dose folic acid I would like to start taking it again if I can.

It wasn't me who it made sick, I can't remember who didn't get on with it- my sickness is kind of random, some mornings I get it some I don't but that was the case with my other boys also and I wasn't on any pregnancy vits except the folic with them. I still occasionally take a boots vit, but only if I'm feeling a bit run down. I always take my asprin, and vit if I have one, literally just before I go to bed. Taking such things just before bed should prevent them from making you feel ill, and I have never noticed any multivit remnants in my morning um, offerings to the porcelain goddess. :haha:

Crayz my magic belly oil is simply sweet almond massage base oil, with a considerable amount of pure mandarin essential oil added to it (citrus reticulata) Its vitamin C straight to my skin and muscles and I'm very proud to still have abdominal wall muscle control. I can lift my bump with my muscles much the same way as a strongman lifts pecks! :haha: I'm very big on structural integrity, and those big muscles in the tummy are a big part of that. 

Placentas look weird lol, like a big round flying saucer of muscle and blood vessels! My oldest's dad cooked and attempted to eat the placenta...with my youngest the placenta was forgotten about once out of me because the labour was so rapid it was a bit of a shocker- still leaning towards a lotus birth for this one! Though may end up cutting cord when it stops pulsating but would still bring the placenta home to dehydrate shrink and keep.

I think I would like a mirror when crowing to see whats going on, but it will depend entirely on baby's MPH upon entering the world. Youngest was a 60mph arrival, shot out and had to be caught. I was totally upright on my feet- mirror was not practical at all! The midwives never even got chance to see how much I was dilated. Episiotomy scares the living daylights out of me- literally. Almost had to have one with first born, soon as I got the jist of what was on the cards I pushed him out sheer force of will NO BODY is cutting my twinkle! :nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

Hi Morm :hugs: I'm so sorry you lost your son, I can't imagine what it must feel like to get so far and then have to say goodbye :cry: Its totally understandable that you are feeling the way you feel right now- its early days and you are still getting used to it. One day at a time is the only way to go, and unfortunately for you, you have longer to wait til you pass a point where you can feel safe and imagine bringing home a baby, but that time will come. :hugs: Congratulations on this new pregnancy. :flower:

Neat bump Clobo! Bit smaller than mine it appears- why do I get so huge? I'm sure its twins but one is invisible! OH is shocked at how big I am, and people assume I either have my EDD wrong, or I'm going to have a massive baby. He was average in size at 20 week scan! 

Fingers and eyes crossed for you Bump :hugs: That + opk looks like mine did, and behold, that was a good O! Hopefully that OPK is the start of your Good O and sticky baby! :hugs:

Dodger :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:So sorry. 

I hope I didn't miss anyone, sorry if I did- I'm rushing because oldest's dad is having a BBQ over the road as I type this, and some chicken has my name written all over it! :munch:


----------



## RomaTomato

I got my :bfp: yesterday! I suffered a blighted ovum in August and I am very nervous!


----------



## debzie

Loz loving your birth stories so positive. Enjoy your bbq. 

Roma welcome to the pma thread. Congratulations when are you due
? 

I'm feeling really achey today. First thing it was the midde of my back radiating down my left leg could hardley walk. This afternoon its my abdominal muscles. I know its way early but they feel like they did when I was 12 weeks with dd and the midwife just told me they were separating. Worst bit is I'm on night shift tonight. Roll on tomorrow 3 days off.


----------



## Lozdi

BBQ was fun, the neighbours were out having a picnic also so my youngest befriended them and got alot of sweets out of them lol(drunk students, he took advantage!) OH was drinking my favourite beer so there was an element of torture, but I had a smell of it and satisfied the craving. I know technically I could have a beer, I would just prefer not to, alcohol has always affected me quite alot even a small amount so I gather baby would not thank me for having a sip! 

Sitting in the sun has done me in somewhat! Time to put the achey feet up and doze awhile.

Roma I'm sorry for your loss, and congratulations on this new pregnancy :hugs: One day at a time is the only way to take it- being so early on you must feel an eternity stretching out before you can feel comfortable about how its going, but trust me, that time comes round and you can begin to enjoy it. I love your avatar pic- makes me hungry (I love tomatoes at the moment, they are just so juicy and yummy like little savoury balls of juice!)

On that note, I'm going to raid the fridge because OH has picked up on my tomato love and keeps buying punnets of cherry tomatoes!


----------



## RomaTomato

debzie said:


> Loz loving your birth stories so positive. Enjoy your bbq.
> 
> Roma welcome to the pma thread. Congratulations when are you due
> ?
> 
> I'm feeling really achey today. First thing it was the midde of my back radiating down my left leg could hardley walk. This afternoon its my abdominal muscles. I know its way early but they feel like they did when I was 12 weeks with dd and the midwife just told me they were separating. Worst bit is I'm on night shift tonight. Roll on tomorrow 3 days off.


I have check several different EDD calculators and I have gotten Feb 12, Feb 14, Feb 15 and Feb 16. I'm going with February 14 until my midwife tells me otherwise!


----------



## RomaTomato

Lozdi said:


> BBQ was fun, the neighbours were out having a picnic also so my youngest befriended them and got alot of sweets out of them lol(drunk students, he took advantage!) OH was drinking my favourite beer so there was an element of torture, but I had a smell of it and satisfied the craving. I know technically I could have a beer, I would just prefer not to, alcohol has always affected me quite alot even a small amount so I gather baby would not thank me for having a sip!
> 
> Sitting in the sun has done me in somewhat! Time to put the achey feet up and doze awhile.
> 
> Roma I'm sorry for your loss, and congratulations on this new pregnancy :hugs: One day at a time is the only way to take it- being so early on you must feel an eternity stretching out before you can feel comfortable about how its going, but trust me, that time comes round and you can begin to enjoy it. I love your avatar pic- makes me hungry (I love tomatoes at the moment, they are just so juicy and yummy like little savoury balls of juice!)
> 
> On that note, I'm going to raid the fridge because OH has picked up on my tomato love and keeps buying punnets of cherry tomatoes!


Yes being not even 4w yet, it feels pretty surreal and most certainly like 'an eternity stretching out before me'. AF isn't actually due until tomorrow so I'm still a bit paranoid that maybe I have just imagined the whole thing! I did a IC yesterday morning and saw the faintest pink line, so I did a FRER when I got to work and got a faint positive! I did a digi and got a :bfp: and also another FRER this morning, the lines were pretty much the same as yesterday.

I don't know whether I should go to the doc to get blood work done?

I feel very positive about things but I'm still afraid to get excited. I'm sure I don't have to explain how devastating it was to lose our pregnancy at 11 weeks - well, at least I thought I was 11 weeks (blighted ovum). I just don't want it to happen again :(


----------



## Twinkie210

RomaTomato said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> BBQ was fun, the neighbours were out having a picnic also so my youngest befriended them and got alot of sweets out of them lol(drunk students, he took advantage!) OH was drinking my favourite beer so there was an element of torture, but I had a smell of it and satisfied the craving. I know technically I could have a beer, I would just prefer not to, alcohol has always affected me quite alot even a small amount so I gather baby would not thank me for having a sip!
> 
> Sitting in the sun has done me in somewhat! Time to put the achey feet up and doze awhile.
> 
> Roma I'm sorry for your loss, and congratulations on this new pregnancy :hugs: One day at a time is the only way to take it- being so early on you must feel an eternity stretching out before you can feel comfortable about how its going, but trust me, that time comes round and you can begin to enjoy it. I love your avatar pic- makes me hungry (I love tomatoes at the moment, they are just so juicy and yummy like little savoury balls of juice!)
> 
> On that note, I'm going to raid the fridge because OH has picked up on my tomato love and keeps buying punnets of cherry tomatoes!
> 
> 
> Yes being not even 4w yet, it feels pretty surreal and most certainly like 'an eternity stretching out before me'. AF isn't actually due until tomorrow so I'm still a bit paranoid that maybe I have just imagined the whole thing! I did a IC yesterday morning and saw the faintest pink line, so I did a FRER when I got to work and got a faint positive! I did a digi and got a :bfp: and also another FRER this morning, the lines were pretty much the same as yesterday.
> 
> I don't know whether I should go to the doc to get blood work done?
> 
> I feel very positive about things but I'm still afraid to get excited. I'm sure I don't have to explain how devastating it was to lose our pregnancy at 11 weeks - well, at least I thought I was 11 weeks (blighted ovum). I just don't want it to happen again :(Click to expand...

I had a BO in August too (although they caught mine earlier and I had a D&C at 8 weeks). I decided to go and have blood work done right away this time around and it was really reassuring to see good numbers early. Plus my Dr. let me come in for an early ultrasound at 7 weeks, to confirm viability. I don't think I could mentally handle waiting until 12 weeks to find out if I had a heartbeat this time around. 

Good Luck and congrats on your new pregnancy!


----------



## Lozdi

I had a MMC, 7 week baby with no HB at 12 week scan. When I went in to the epau for my medical management I extracted promises of an early scan when I next got pregnant then called them up and held them to that promise when I got this bfp! NO WAY, could I have waited til 12 weeks. BO/MMC rob us of time, time we spend bonding when there is no baby to bond with. In the UK its not standard at all to get blood work done in early pregnancy, they only check hcg levels after a loss to make sure the levels drop. 

Lil Fella is extra wiggly today! Belly is getting rocked regularly! :haha:

He needs a name, but we are stumped. Only managing joke suggestions at the moment, OH said no to Emperor Spiderman Gandalf! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

They wouldn't let me have an early scan this time round, even though my last two pregnancies ended in loss. I got to 7 weeks and had a bit of a meltdown. I went to the doctor in tears, convinced my symptoms had all gone and this was to be my third miscarriage. He wasn't that helpful but I convinced him to ring the EPAU to ask if I could have a scan. They will only see you if you have bleeding or cramps, so the doc and EPAU kind of pretended I had cramps to get me in. I had the scan the next day. That was 3 weeks ago and my dating scan is a week on Friday. No way on gods earth could I have waited that long.


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Roma*, congratulations on your BFP, you have got the fist step out of the way now so just take it one day at a time, take it easy and try not to worry or compare to your last pregnancy. Thats my advice anyway. Id have gone with the 14th Feb too, Valentines baby!!!

*Loz*, yay for baby wrigging, mine is too, especially when i eat or lie down!! Ive tried so hard not to put any weight on but think my secret was having a puppy early on and basically not having sat down for more than 5 minutes at a time since!!!! :rofl: Names ..... how about "Imp" like in your status??

*Mrs Mig*, its such a shame we have to go to these lengths to get an early scan, we only need 10 minutes just to find out and reassure ourselves, there should actually be a whole department dedicated to just that i think!! I was lucky i was seeing the specialist and they did my early scans there, ill be eternally grateful to them for that.

*Debzie*, how are you?? Ooh those muscles are getting themselves ready for that bump to atart appearing, i remember getting lots of twinges and aches early on, there is so much going on in there in the first 12 weeks!!

*Bump*, blimey thats a lot of :sex: well done you!! 

Hope everyone else is all doing ok?? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Woohooo...more cloth nappies arrived today, my count is up to 21- just a few more then I'm done! :happydance:


----------



## Bumpblues82

hi girls i have a huge favour to ask of u all!!
i contacted my local radio station regarding the trouble i have had having a baby and the tests that i have found that may help alot of women and how they should be routine on the nhs... anyway they got back to me and are going to make a story out of it and it would be great if you coula all go on my fb page about it and like the page and comment.. ty xxxx
heres the link 
https://www.facebook.com/TESTSNK


----------



## Bumpblues82

ok so i think im 2-3 dpo but not sure could have been earlier and missed it with the opks even though i got 2 days worth of pos opks on the 3rd and 4th but i caved today and did a first response... dont congrats or anything cause it might get my hopes up just incase but im sure i see a line????

:wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've liked your page, I do see a line but if that is a line and not an evap (and I'm not saying its an evap, I know you shouldn't get an evap on an frer) you must be more than 2-3 dpo!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i tested again and i think its just the line where the dye lays when its pos.. ah well ill test again i a few days and thanks for the likes xx


----------



## Clobo

Hey Bump, ive liked too .... wish these things werent so "taboo" normally .... after my MC i told everyone and talked about it openly and its amazing how much it helped me and also amazing how many other people have been affected by it :hugs:

I do see a very faint line but give it a few more days my dear and see what happens

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm the same Clobo. I've talked about my losses openly, and on Facebook. Why the f*ck should it be taboo? People would understand a hell of a lot more about it if people talked about it more. Like you I found loads of support by talking about it and I found out lots of my friends had had losses that I never knew about. I want to be open about mine so if anybody close to me goes through it they know I have been there and could give support or advice should they choose to ask me.


----------



## Bumpblues82

i learmt very quickly ppl didnt like to hear about it so i only talk about my losses on here or to ppl i know i can trust 100% ive lost friends and family over it and im wary who i open up to now.. my cousin decided she was sick of seeing my statuses on fb and left a nasty comment which lead to her and her mates harrassing me for a year and its still going on!! one of my so called best mates bitched about me to my oldest friend who told me what she said and she was sick of hearing about it too so now i know who i can trust and rely on them.. but no matter what has happened to me im determined to try and help other ppl even if i never have a baby i feel like it helps me cope.. and ill test again in 8 days xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's so unfair. I have decided its part of who I am now and anybody who cares about me should know that. I'm sorry you have had to go through that. 
I hope you get a bfp before 8 days time.


----------



## debzie

Bumpy I really do hope that you get a bfp this cycle. I will see if I can find my first frer pic, the one than looked like an evap the day before my frer bfp. think it was 8dpo. Found it its below. I have liked your page too hun.

Loz looks like youi are getting well stocked up.

Clobo thanks for the PMA hun I need it right now.
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 018.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer thats just what this one looked like but when i looked later it just looked like the line where the dye would sit if you get what i mean... i have allsorts of disgusting things said to me like my babies are better off dead if i loose weight ill be able to carry a child and to top my self!! even had jibes about my son they are pathetic and must have nothing better to do so i just let them get on with it it bothered me to start with but its got to the point where i dont care what they say now! thanks for all the likes btw xx


----------



## debzie

Bumpy how awful I really hope those comments come back to bite them on the arse. Glad you can rise above it now I do not know if I could. You are one strong lady.


----------



## Clobo

Seriously what is wrong with some people. Its hard but you are definitely better off without those people, suround yourself with the people that love you and care for you and your life will be good and the others will lead sad meaningless lives :hugs:

Yup everyone has to have PMA on this thread or I will tell you off, hee hee!!!

xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Yet well I hope this never happens to them cx


----------



## debzie

Clobo my pma has returned I promise. It came in the form of a 3+ digi and a lack of backache and cramps today. Boobs are sore and I feels wiped out. Today i feel pregnant with my rainbow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm really pleased to hear that Debzie. Funnily enough, my nausea has vanished. The night before last it was the worst it's ever been, and yesterday and today it seems to have buggered off. I still feel like I have other symptoms but I can do without disappearing symptoms at this point.


----------



## Clobo

*Debzie*, just to show that symptoms are wierd things that make no sense at all ill tell you that my nausea has recently come back, even now and 27 weeks!!!! Great fun!!

Dont pay too much attention to symptoms coming and going, each person, pregnancy and day is different so keep up that PMA!!

*Bump*, I know, they will certainly know what hit them if it did. I wouldnt wish it on anyone either but why is it always good people that the bad things happen to?? Massive hugs chick, you WILL get your rainbow baby soon xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Nausea back! One week till scan day. Can I hold it together for a week? This time next week I will be on my way there.


----------



## Clobo

Of course you can *Mrs Mig*, and now its only 6 days, yay!! Hope you have a fun filled weekend planned to take your mind off it??
xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not really Clobo, but that's fine, I'm ready for a relaxing one. Going out tonight which will be nice, to watch a live band. My daughter is still exhausted after the excitement of the jubilee party last weekend and I'm still tired so looking forward to relaxing. Noticed last night my uterus has started to pop up over my pelvic bone so I'm excited about that, it must mean everything is growing!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Clobo how are you? You are great with the advice and reassurance but you never seem to moan! I feel like I take and give nothing back! Thank you for all the support :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Yay for a relaxing weekend *Mrs M*, how was the band?? Yay for uterus poking out, there will be no stopping it now!!! :happydance:

Im fine thank you, well to be honest I dont really have anything to moan about otherwise i would :rofl: Ive been so lucky (touch wood), the only things really are the hip and lower back pain these last 4 or 5 weeks or so when i get a bit stiff and start to walk like an old lady!! 

Now im passed the 20 week scan i have started to relax a lot more, after my mc and struggles i vowed to stay as positive as possible this time and it has helped so much, so much energy is wasted being negative that i decided not to waste my time on it! I know its hard though and i have had my wobbles!! I just try and stay positive for other people especially when i know what they are going through.

Sorry thats an essay!!

Another day closer to your scan!!!! xxx

PS. Dont be silly, of course you arent giving nothing back, just all of us being here together it enough to know that we arent alone and can support ech other :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm pleased to hear you are feeling relaxed. It's nice once you get past that 20 week scan isn't it? I suffered with the back and hip pain with my daughter too. I had two jobs at that time, one of them was on the deli counter at tesco and I had to take maternity leave from that one as soon as i could as it half killed me to stand all day. I carried on my other job till 6 weeks before my due date. I couldn't wait to finish!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Mrs mig is right clobo ur a good listener :) 

Ok so I'm 6-7 dpo had twinges yesterday and day before and back ache then today mild cramps and as I ov on day 19-20 this month af is not due till 16th dying to test tho lol had sensitive boobs too :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

watching a one born every min repeat and randomly decide to test 7dpo... oh and whats this i see a faint pink line!! looks like a :bfp: to me!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My god that's an awesome line for 7dpo!!! Big congrats!!!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

omg ur right its quite dark for 7dpo lol twins lol? or i miscalculated haha


----------



## debzie

Mrsmigg hope this week does go by fast for you. I agree with you. Clobo you are just so positive like a beacon we can home into when our pisitivity goes astray. I want to thank you too. 

Bump that's an awsome line congratulations hun. 

Well I am still feeling positive about this one. I am suprised as it has been two full days with only the occaisional negative thought. Still don't feel pregnant yet although I have plenty of reminders. Sore boibs, heartburn, backache and cramps, had a dizzy spell at work today too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm pleased you are feeling positive Debzie. I'm struggling with the dizziness too, mainly in the morning and especially before breakfast. I stand up and immediately have to sit down again because I feel like I'm going to fall over. I'm even paler than usual as well.


----------



## Bumpblues82

i can deffo see pink lol how will i sleep tonight now lol!!
i have my aiden to cuddle tonight tho hes sleeping in mummys bed lol x
mrs mig u will be fine cant wait to see pics xx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well I walked over to tesco and did another frer and neg in ten mins so I guess my was a big fat PINK evap line


----------



## debzie

No way bumpy maybe your urine was just too dilute today that looks like a bfp to me.


----------



## Crayz

Mrs Migg and Debzie-So glad to see you both are experiencing some great early prenancy symptoms still. I'm also glad you are both trying hard not to be "Negative Nellies." Enjoy your sore boobs and nausea all you want!

Bump-that looks really dark to be an evap line! You still have a few more days. I know you're excited, but in two days that line may be so dark you can't question it! I hope that's the case!

Clobo-They're right! You're always so positive. I admire that about you ;) 


I wish I had good news to share, but my growth scan didn't go so great on Thursday.

LO has fallen off the growth chart completely, so she will be delivered via c-section within the next 2-3 weeks. That will put me at around 34-35 weeks. I got another shot of steroids today, and I also had an NST test, a Doppler to check flow, and have noticed more and more kicks and punches. Everything looks grat! 

Tonight my hubs watched my belly move while I ate chocolate peanut butter chex mix that I made! So cool. I feel like she communicates with me. 

I also had a consult with the NICU, and found out that they have rooms for parents with babies there so I won't have to take that crazy drive everyday. It's far and I'm sorry, but the locals are kamikaze drivers. And whoever designed the roads here? Oh my. But I digress.

LO is breech (butt down) so the c-section was inevitable as they would not try to turn her so as not to stress her out. I've made a list of pros. I hope you like them:

1. I won't be uncomfortably pregnant during the hottest months of the year living 2 miles from the sun in a tropical (bleh) climate. Hooray!

2. I'm excited about not getting up every hour to use the bathroom in the middle of the night. That will end soon!

3. Goodbye acid reflux! At this point, I'm pretty sure I'm about to give birth to a monkey.

4. Being in the NICU, I still have time to get things ready in the nursery before she comes home!

5. Her NB clothes will fit her for a long, long time. 

6. No pooping on the table!

7. No rump roast delivery!

8. My hookah will remain as it always was.

9. I'll get my pre-pregnancy body back quickly with all the running around i'll be dong!

10. The NICU department head is Russian, and my husband is really good at doing a Russian accent. When I'm feeling blue, I ask him to talk to me about premature babies in a Russian accent and it makes me feel better.

11. I'll have a really cool scar right in the middle of a tattoo that I'm going to be so proud to show off in a bikini!

I know all of these things don't make a difference, as i'd rather just have a full term healthy baby, but I have to see some light at the end of this tunnel, right?


----------



## Bumpblues82

Well it seems as if it's faded a bit now idk :/ I used my first wee this morning on all the tests I've done today just hoping that it's too early. Pee on a stick site says to disregard anything that shows after the ten min mark ESP if colour appears :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bump I do hope your tests look darker. That test looked way too dark to be an evap. 
Crayz, I ADORE your positivity. I hope when your baby comes out she is a little bundle of health and you get to take her home ASAP.


----------



## Crayz

Mrs Miggins said:


> Bump I do hope your tests look darker. That test looked way too dark to be an evap.
> Crayz, I ADORE your positivity. I hope when your baby comes out she is a little bundle of health and you get to take her home ASAP.

Thanks Mrs. Miggs-I appreciate that! I'd love for her to come home right away too, but if she doesn't, I know she'll be in good, big, Russian hands! I try to stay positive because I have no control at this point. Plus I really feel in my heart she's just a small baby who will be a small woman like her mother! Besides, that's why they made heals and push-up bras! I have plenty she can have when she's older!

I just feel like I LIVE at that hospital! But today I have no tests! Unfortunately I've been awake since 2:00 a.m. (I haven't had a good nights sleep since I was 21....sooooooo like, 11 years ago?) so I'm going to feed my dogs early as my mini will not allow me to sleep until her belly is full. Then I'm going to try and get some sleep because I have NOTHING to do today! I'm so excited! Oh, and I'm going to give the little dog an antihistamine so she won't be bothering me anymore. She has allergies, so the coma is just an added bonus besides the fact that she's not constantly scratching for about 8 hours. Poor thing.

And there she starts with the whining!!

Thanks again Mrs. Miggs!


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies

Thanks for saying that, i know how much i benefitted from staying positive this time around and I have been through much the same as some of you guys so i like to pass some of that on!! :dust:

Bump, have you tested again since?? that i didnt look like an evap to me, fingers crossed it is a bfp and perhaps you ovulated a bit earlier than you thought??

Crayz, aw mate, im glad you are being looked after, i love your list of pros and totally agree with them all!! Very good way to look at and well soon have our first baby on this thread!! Yay!! Really hope it all goes well for you, make sure you keep us posted my dear :hugs:

Right i need to go to bed :sleep: take care chicas xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Tested This am and still bfn :(


----------



## morm91

so i got my first apt with the doc on monday. excited. and my gender ultrasound is scheduled for the 5th of sept :D cant wait :D Fingers crossed that all goes well


----------



## Crayz

morm91 said:


> so i got my first apt with the doc on monday. excited. and my gender ultrasound is scheduled for the 5th of sept :D cant wait :D Fingers crossed that all goes well

FX'd for you sweetie! I hope your LO is happy and healthy in there all 20,000 leagues under the sea! Please keep us posted on how it goes.

Do you have any "women's intuition" as to what you are having? I get excited over people's gender scans! I'll be waiting for those results so you should tell us right away!

Because I never had any ms or any other symptoms for that matter I went with all the wive's tails and thought boy. But deep down I knew it was a girl, so when we got the results, I was surprised, but not. If that makes any sense. My husband on the other hand I think about pooped his pants when she said "girl."

Poor DH. We have two female dogs, me, and a daughter within the next few weeks. He is severly out numbered. AND we had to clear out the "Man Cave" for the nursery. He's slowly getting phased out :cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Man cave :haha: I had no ms with my daughter either. Was convinced I was having a boy until about 17 weeks then wasn't so sure. 
This time round I was convinced it was a girl until a couple of weeks ago but I've felt so crap now I think it has to be a boy!


----------



## Crayz

Mrs Miggins said:


> Man cave :haha: I had no ms with my daughter either. Was convinced I was having a boy until about 17 weeks then wasn't so sure.
> This time round I was convinced it was a girl until a couple of weeks ago but I've felt so crap now I think it has to be a boy!

It's scary not to have any symptoms! I'm glad you're having them now because I know it makes you feel better. I hope that doesn't sound weird... I'm anxious to find out what you'll be having too!

Yes. There is even a "Man Cave" sign on the door. This is actually the SECOND Man Cave he has been kicked out of. I run a home salon, so I needed the bigger room, so he got moved upstairs to a tiny, tiny room, but he was happy because he still had his own space. Now poor guy has none. I told him when we move back to the states he can have a WHOLE BASEMENT!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah bless him! What do you do? I work in a salon but I don't have my own. I shall be staying team yellow sorry to disappoint!


----------



## Crayz

I am a hair stylist. Well, "cosmetologist" as my license is hair, nails, and skin. I mainly stick to hair because it is my passion. 

Are you a cosmetologist as well? That would be awesome!

Well I applaud you for staying team "yellow!" I guess I'll just have to wait longer to find out! 

I always admire people who can wait and be surprised. I am obviously NOT one of those people as I have control issues. I need to know so I can feel like I'm totally prepared. Plus since I knew it was a girl deep down, I really needed to see my DH's face when it was confirmed. 

His response was "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO."

:winkwink:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm what we call over here a beauty therapist. I don't do hair, I do manicures, pedicures, waxing, facials, massage, spray tans, lash & brow tints, make up etc.
I don't do nail extensions as its not my thing. I should work for myself, I'd make a hell of a lot more money. I'm on minimum wage at the salon.


----------



## Crayz

I did nails in the states when I worked at a salon as well as hair, and I actually loved it as it gave me a chance to sit down. Here I don't have the equipment to do nails. I never did acrylic either. I thought in beauty school I'd be really good at it, but come to find out, I wasn't. Natural nail manicures and pedicures though I can do very well. 

I also do make-up, and I never wanted to as being in someone's personal space made me very nervous. Once I got over that fear, I actually love it now. 

It's very hard to find an American hairstylist here in Japan, and I know I'm very good at what I do so I've gained a nice following of other military wives. Unfortunately, I've had to cut back tremendously due to the nature of my pregnancy being high risk and always being at the hospital (which my NST test went swimmingly today).

I also have a degree in Graphic Design. I'm just a creative person, what can I say?

I say one day you should start your own business. It's amazing, and you do make SO much more money. Plus you are your own boss!


----------



## morm91

Crayz said:


> morm91 said:
> 
> 
> so i got my first apt with the doc on monday. excited. and my gender ultrasound is scheduled for the 5th of sept :D cant wait :D Fingers crossed that all goes well
> 
> FX'd for you sweetie! I hope your LO is happy and healthy in there all 20,000 leagues under the sea! Please keep us posted on how it goes.
> 
> Do you have any "women's intuition" as to what you are having? I get excited over people's gender scans! I'll be waiting for those results so you should tell us right away!
> 
> Because I never had any ms or any other symptoms for that matter I went with all the wive's tails and thought boy. But deep down I knew it was a girl, so when we got the results, I was surprised, but not. If that makes any sense. My husband on the other hand I think about pooped his pants when she said "girl."
> 
> Poor DH. We have two female dogs, me, and a daughter within the next few weeks. He is severly out numbered. AND we had to clear out the "Man Cave" for the nursery. He's slowly getting phased out :cry:Click to expand...

I know what you mean. OH wants a boy but deep down I know its a girl. kinda like I knew my boy was a boy from the get go. but I guess we have to wait. he was almost disappointed that my ultrasound was only in september her thought that my up coming apt was for the gender. It was cute. anyways FXED good luck ladies. :D


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies, 

*Crayz*, :rofl: about your poor hubby and his man cave!! Bless him, im sure he wont mind at all once he has that little bubba in his arms!!! Really hope you are keeping well!! 

*MrsMig*, bless I agree you should start out on your own, perhaps being on maternity leave is the perfect time to start, do friends and family, do some cheap business cards and do home visits, thats what my friend did ... i guess its a lot to fork out for the equipment though??

*Morm*, yay for appt and scan booked (5th Sept, i should have given birth by then :argh:!!) 

Husbands are wierd arent they, I asked Ben how many weeks he thought i was the other day and he said "42"!!!! Oh dear!!!

*Bump*, dont despair chick, it is still early days yet, keep up the PMA and the good work you are doing bringing awareness of the evilness that is miscarriage and good karma will come back around to you i just know it will :hugs:

*Loz*, where are you?? Hope everything is going ok??

xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

trying my best with the pma lol just hoping it doesnt turn into pms lol in 20 min af will be offic late according to ff lol


----------



## Crayz

Hey Clobo! So nice to hear from you! How are you feeling these days? I hope you and LO are well. Thanks for looking out! I'm good, just playing the waiting game. Dr. said anywhere from 2-3 weeks. Got more steroids, and have had 2 NST tests this week, one more tomorrow, and another growth scan tomorrow as well (those are the most traumatic). NST are good, as well as flow, and movement, so no worries there!

Morm-I guess you will find out soon enough! I'm excited :) Whatever team, I know you'll be happy. But if you find yourself team pink, we'll have to exchange addresses as I'll have LOTS of clothes I can send you!! My sister actually met a friend on the Internet that sends her clothes from England. She sent me some of them recently. I could tell by the sizes, lol. All my friends and relatives who are having babies are having girls, but within weeks of me, so all of these cute things she'll barely wear will go to waste!

I'm kinda glad we're team pink because DH is a very calm person. I think this makes him very good with women as far as patience goes. I think a boy would actually make him crazy.. I don't think he would be able to remain patient with a son. Especially if hypothetical son pulled the same kind of stunts that he pulled when we were in HS! like for example, stealing caulk from the home improvement store and then caulking the McDonald's drive thru window shut.. Then watching them struggle the next morning! Or stealing a Bob's Big Boy statue (it's a chain in the states) and putting it on the front lawn of our HS. There are so many more.. I could go on and on.

Besides, since we're looking at IUGR, and we're both short already, AND my father and his father are both bald, I think a girl is just better genetically for us. LOL.


----------



## Clobo

*Bump*, any news my dear?? :dust:

*Crayz*, ah your DH was a bad boy!!!! Lol!! It deffo makes sense to pass baby things on, they wear them so little its a shame that they go to waste!! 

All my friends keep saying im going to be the opposite and have a humungous boy like Ben!!! But both Ben and his Dad are tall and have lots of hair so its not too bad for us :rofl:

Hope everyone is doing ok .... almost the weekend :yipee:

xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Nope no af no bfp either not even a faintest faint one using asda and ic tests :/


----------



## Clobo

Aw :hugs: my dear, dont want to get your hopes up but i didnt get a BFP either time till at least 16 dpo!! Keep up that PMA and dont let it turn into PMS!! See you are doing well, still joking about things, i really admire you chick xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

I dunno if it's my mind playing tricks but I do feel a tad queasy today :/ I got 2 Evaps this am with my son my af was 4 days late before I got a faint pos and I was only out by a day with dates :)


----------



## Clobo

*Bump*, my best advice to you (if you wnat it!) is to try to stop thinking about it (much easier said than done I know!) and plan something nice to do this weekend .... if nothing else it will take your mind off things and remind you that there is life besides TTC .... hope that doesnt sound harsh but its exactly how I felt each month and around AF time id always arrange a cinema trip or day out etc with OH or friends so that I HAD to be positive and get out and do something fun. Sending you big hugs and ill be checking up on you!!!

xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Lol yer thanks I'm not totally obsessing just twice a day haha and I deffo have tons planned this weekend it's my husbands surprise 30th on sat so got lots to do :) went and treat myself today n got my nails done ;) x


----------



## Clobo

Brilliant Bump just what you need and deserve, pampering and a party, have fun and happy birthday hubby :cake: xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Scan tomorrow. Absolutely crapping myself about it.


----------



## Bumpblues82

u will be fine i have everything xed for u xx


----------



## Crayz

Good luck Mrs. Migg! I will be praying that everything is great!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Bumpblues82

grr where are you :witch: ?


----------



## Clobo

*Bump*, stay away :witch: xxx

*MrsM*, how did you scan go my dear??

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Perfect! Measuring 11+5. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/e0a1a285.jpg


----------



## Crayz

Mrs. Migg! That's awesome. 

So happy for you!!

I bet you feel like a big weight has been lifted..

What a great picture!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I feel awesome, thrilled. And thank you :flower:


----------



## Bumpblues82

ok so did two asdas this am and had v fain line then a cb plus and same thing then did a frer tonight after work and a 3 + hour hold and zilch nada nothing not even a evap :( wtf is going on no af either been tired and sickly in mornings first thing and have an ulcer :(


----------



## Crayz

Mrs. Migg-It is now time for you to finally relax, don't sweat it if your symptoms start to subside (you are 2 days shy of 12 weeks! :happydance:) and enjoy it!! 

Clobo-how are you feeling these past few days? Are you starting to get that "bowling ball in the hookah" feeling? Lol You're only like a month after me, so I'm sure you can relate!

Oh, or finding crumbs down your shirt like 3 hours after the fact because your boobs and belly catch everything? I just call it a snack after-the-fact. I mean, you never know when you'll be out and hungry and need something quick to eat!

I know I probably got up to pee about 27 times last night, hence why I'm ALWAYS on because I NEVER sleep past 3:00 a.m. anymore. And I know at once she's here, 3:00 a.m. will probably be considered "sleeping in." :haha:

We seem to have a typhoon coming our way which means I will have to spend it at the hospital as I am high risk. Thankfully our friend is here from out of town so he may be able to stay at the house with the dogs. They close the gates to the military bases, so DH must be there with me because if anything happens, I'd be on my own. FUN FUN FUN FUN. (sarcasm). 

Where is Loz? I hope she is okay.

BTW. We don't know anyone's names on here (at least I don't). Mine is Alexandria. Feel free to call me by my name if you so wish. If you don't want to include yours, it's cool!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i dunno what the craic is lol either nature and fr are playing a really mean trick on me of this line is a bfp.. it got left again after about 5 mins but... ive tested since that initial pink line i had last week that turned out to be a evap and none of the frer have done it since!


----------



## morm91

defs a line there. didnt even have to make it big to see it.


----------



## Bumpblues82

Dunno if it's un countable as I dunno if it was before -0 min


----------



## Bumpblues82

10 min even think I have a pos asda one tho


----------



## Bumpblues82

green = ov test taken at the same time there is a faint pos line on the blue hgc test!! thats 3 diff brands all with fain pos.. i think it may be the start of my :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## debzie

Alexander as my name suggests I'm deborah, debs for short. Those last few weeks are the worst but prepare you well.for being up all night with your LO. I really do feel for you. Hope the storm is not too damaging. 

Bumpy I say that is the start of a bfp. Make sure your opk and hpt do not touch as they can cause false positives as can dipping your opk first in the same wee. Fingers crossed. 

Afm nausea has gathered pace stemmed only by lucozade ( glucose energy drink) going to find my motion sickness bands out see if they help. Have a chicken kebab on the way. So better find the antacids too.


----------



## Crayz

Woo hoo bumps!

Nice to meet you Debs! You can call me Lexi. Much easier than Alexandria!

I hope your nausea doesn't get too debilitating, but seriously, yay for nausea!

Yes, I know my body is preparing itself. Last night I decided to drink milk before bed instead of water. It actually made my reflux better (but I also take Zantac for that) and I only got up to pee once! AND, I slept through the night!

Ah-ma-zing.

Mmmmmmm. Kabobs. I'm doing lobster bisque tonight. Exciting!

We don't usually get much damage where we are because we're on a hill and our house is made of concrete. I just don't want to stay in the hospital. I'd rather be comfy on my couch. I know it just precaution, so it's cool. I had to find someone to watch my dogs though. Ugh. I feel. Ad for that person. The one refuses to get her paws wet.


----------



## Clobo

Hey there everyone!! Mine name is Cloey, some of my friends called me Clobo but im happy with Clo!!

MrsM, LOVE that picture, so glad all is well and measuring on track, its such a relief isnt it when the tell you and you see the little ar and legs waving at you!! So whats next then,midwife and hearing the hb at 16 weeks??? :happydance:

Bump, oh please let thise a bfp for you, have you done another test today?? I wouldnt bother with the opks chick they dont really tell you anything especially when you have the hpts anyway. Keep us posted!! :dust:

Lexi, hope the storms arent too bad and that you and your family and dogs are all ok?? I agree better to stay in the hospital just incase although id be the same and crave my own environment!!

Debs, sorry you are feeling :sick:, rubbish, i remember it well although i wasn ever actually sick i felt like it all day for about 5 weeks, just eat little and often chick that will help too :Hugs: Is it your scan today?? What time? We'll all be thinking of you!!

AFM, having a lovely weekend, albeit a bit busy but i delegated yesterday during our BBQ with 12 guests and got everyone to bring stuff and they all helped clear up!! Got a cuddle with my 3 week old nehew too and praticed feeding and burping!! :baby: My little monkey is being very wriggly today, love it!! I have started gettting kicks in wierd places though!! :rofl:

Big Hus xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

Did a cb plus today and it's pos :) I'll post a pic 
I did the opk just to see where line was lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

:woohoo: i got my :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay hey! Congrats to you!!! H&H 9 months!! 
Clo, yes midwife at 16 weeks. I'm 12 weeks today. Symptoms have eased off lots. I'm absolutely full of cold I feel horrible. Baby was fast asleep at the scan, very different from my first sight of my daughter who's arms and legs were going like billy-0. She still never stays still. I'm Claire btw. Mrs Miggins was a nickname we gave DD when she was a baby.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm here! I just had a transitional period between computers- got a nice shiny new laptop now...and no cash stash left, so feeling a bit vulnerable for the next few weeks until its replenished!

I'm Laura, but Loz is what people call me anyway :haha:

Crayz I LOVE your PMA, its brilliant! Your little girly will be perfect, just tiny and scaring doctors before she is even born...she will be a tiny but gorgeous handful! Watch out boys when she hits the teen years and starts giving them hell!

Bump! Congratulations! :happydance::flower:

I am a little concerned, my BH are crazy intense and today I have had some gasp worthy sharp pains low down on the right. I already think Lil Fella will come early but he does NOT have my permission to arrive before 34 weeks! Bump is huge, and a lady at the post office did a double take when she asked my my EDD and I said september. :haha:

The tiredness of impending third try has me in its sleepy grip, and I still have my bedroom to completely overhaul. :dohh:

Movements are getting really really strong now, wopping great belly shaker kicks, then smaller cuter movements which feel like hands flexing. I have decided not to go for the GTT, they make anyone with a mention of it in family history have one- but my family history of it is my mum had gestational diabetes with my youngest brother.....but she was 40, and I am 28, and she never developed diabetes after, and my bro is 18 now. I think I am only high risk 'on paper' and the thought of not being able to eat from 10pm then needing to arrive at the hospital across town at 8:30 is horrid, I have the most awful carsickness, which is worse when my belly is empty, so I'm just not having the GTT! I would if I had any dubious symptoms, or if Lil Fella had measured bigger than average at 20 weeks, but everything is good. Uggg the thought of travelling in a car after not being allowed to eat just fills me with dread. :nope:

I had 2 'BH' contractions just writing this post. Stay put Lil Fella, get no ideas of appearing this early! Or your grounded! :haha:


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks im soooo excited :)


----------



## debzie

Bumpy big congrats wishing you a happy and healthy nine months, and we are both due in feb whoo hooo.

Loz awww Braxton Hicks are never good I had loads with Emily she would get really grumpy too after them and start kicking hell out of me like it was my fault. Hope you can get some rest. 

Mrsmigg (claire) happy 12 weeks a milestone in itself yeah. x 

My scan is in the morning. So nervous and a little excited, really hope I am not going to fall flat on my arse with this one. Really trying to visualise that Heartbeat tomorrow. Hope I do not get the same tech I got who confirmed my last mmc as she had to dig around for ages with that probe.


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks debzie heres to feb babies!! xx


----------



## Clobo

Yay *Bump*, how exciting ... Im sending you loads of PMA and sticky :dust:, stay positive chick, we are all here to help if you feel a wobble!!! 

*Claire*, aw no really hope the cold leaves the building soon chick, not nice when you cant take anything for it .... i found that drinking juice mixed with hot water (esp something like apple and ginger, tescos long life juice section) tasted like it was working and helped clear my nose ... also the Boots cold nasal spray in a blue and silver box CAN be used when preggo so get that quick and it might kill some germs faster!! :hugs:

*Debs*, good luck for your scan in the morning, we'll be waiting for your update ... positive thinking i like it ... aw we could be due some Valentines babies then!!!

*Loz*, hey you!! :wave: Yay for all those wriggles, sometimes those strong kicks are a bit of a surprise arent they!! Sorry your BH are so uncomfortable, have you told your MW about it?? Show us another bump pic, this is mine from last week!!

We have done our nursery now, cot and stickers are up, here is a sneaky peeky!! Making it seem very real now!!! 

Massive hugs to all :hug: xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0428.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2









_DSC1554 small.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bumpblues82

ty clobo xx i love that tree wheres it from?


----------



## Clobo

Its from Etsy, the website is brilliant for home things, the sticker came from America and was £60 including shipping and I LOVE it, would deffo recommend it! xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

ahh ok im sure you can get one like it from b and q as its on their ad


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

Scan went well measuring 6 weeks (-3days) and lovely heartbeat seen. Only concern is an area of blleding around one side of the sac measuring 18mm. Consultant not concerned about it though he advised me to come off the aspirin, no sex and take things easy. Loz was it you who had a similar bleed???? cannot remember. Anyway looks like I am one step closer to my rainbow. Further scan in three weeks today. x


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey Loz! If you are not going to have the GTT test, then maybe just try following the diet just incase? I failed the one hour test with DS, then had to take the 3 hr test. I passed that one, but DS was a large baby and I am wondering if I really had a mild case. I was induced at 38.5 weeks and he was almost 9lbs. The nurses told me if I would have went to my due date he could have been close to 10lbs! I had a very difficult delivery with him and hoping this little guy is a bit smaller and things go smoother with him.


----------



## Clobo

Hey *Twinkie*, how are you doing??

*Bump*, there are loads on Etsy if you cant find one elsewhere chick, they have such pretty things on there!! Yep thats where i got the idea from, the B&Q advert!! How are you doing today??

*Debs*, excellent news, as I put on your journal try not to worry and just follow the docs advice, rest and relaxation chick and hopefully those three weeks will pass quickly for you and you get another peek at your growing beany :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

clobo im great ty just been to docs and got it confirmed :) hes done a beta hcg aswell with it being faint but tbh the lines getting darker and he didnt wait very long lol as it got darker over the time i was in there lol i had to steal it out the bin when he went to get the tube for bloods lol he has also prescribed the progesterone for me so i start that tonight :) lets hope its sticky!! hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Clobo

:yipee: fantastic news my dear, im so happy for you and that progesterone should help. Brilliant that you have a good doctor and :rofl: at stealing things out of the bin, thats something i would do too!!

xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

well if it works out then i want it for its baby box i have aidens lol its still got a line on 5 almost 5 years after x


----------



## morm91

just got back from my first apt. doc wanted to check for a heartbeat and was like dont freak if we dont hear it because your still early. she found it right away. a fast one(unfortuately its an older machine that doesnt count the bpm). im sure i was right and it will be a girl :D cervix is long and closed.. she said that was good news.. :D excited


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I LOVE that you stole the test out of the bin! Apart from ic's I have every positive pregnancy test I've ever done. I know which pregnancy they are all from as well. They aren't even labelled, I just know :wacko:
Big congrats.


----------



## Bumpblues82

thanks xx


----------



## Lozdi

I did indeed have a SCH, I wasn't told to stop asprin and honestly if I had been told to stop it I wouldn't have- I'd have just halfed the dose as I am convinced thick blood is what caused my MMC. They said I may see some bleeding or I may not, and I didn't- it reabsorbed. I don't know what size it was, but didn't look very big compared to the sac. Great scan Debz! I bet sooo many pregnancies have those small areas of bleeding but most have gone by 12 weeks when most ladies get their first scan. :hugs:

Twinkie I will look into the GTT diet- I'm eating pretty healthily at the moment, lots of fruit- I have developed a hankering for peaches! My first baby was 8lb 12, quite a big one, but I ate so much chicken I'm not surprised he had some mass lol apparently chicken is good if your trying to gain some mass! I look huge, but thats just how I carry- I looked huge with my 7 pounder. I would do the GTT if they would do it at my local gp's..but I will not make myself ill fasting all night then having to subject myself to a vehicle ride, though I would if I was having any symptoms. Were you induced because of the size of your DS? Even my almost nine pounder was not a difficult delivery when compared to most women's first births, the hard part was going over night because he chose to begin his entrance at my bedtime, and made his appearance round about when I should have been waking up from a good nights sleep. I'm convinced this one will be a week or two early at least, I'd hate having to be induced, I hear labour is harder that way. I would like a repeat of my last birth, the Entering The World As If On A Water Slide Method!

Bump I so would have nabbed the test out of the bin also, I've got this hilarious image of you checking he was gone then grabbing it! :haha: I still have all my tests too, the first +'s not the subsequent bunch! 

Morm thats great news, baby showing off his or her heartbeat like that! I wasn't told the bpm at my early scans but it looked fast so I was pleased.

Clo look at your neat bump....I am massive lol not so when I'm laying down, but standing up I'm huge. Your nursery looks lovely.

Lil Fella objects to me sleeping on my left side, by way of swift kicks and punches whenever I try to turn onto my left. :dohh: No strong BH yet today, maybe I just didn't drink enough water yesterday. I tried to find my cervix but its still to high to reach, and the whole cervix end of my twinkle is tender. I must have looked hilarious with my massive belly and one leg up on the bathroom stool searching for my cervix :blush:

OH has started calling me Planet :rofl: We had a conversation and interaction in the kitchen yesterday that still has me giggling. I have a narrow kitchen and was making myself a tea and OH a coffee, the conversation went like this:

OH: Can I get by you please, planet?
Me: *moves* Can you pass me the milk please, and theres your coffee.
OH: Did you make my coffee then put the milk back without putting any in your tea?
Me: Um....yes.
OH: You must be one of those really dense planets.
Me: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Here, is me as a planet!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7922.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Clobo

:rofl: *Loz* you do make me laugh!!! Love than convo ..... I think you look like a very neat lovely planet personally!!! Now im hoping for the Water Slide Method of birth too!!

*Morm*, excellent news, thats really early for the hb so brilliant that she found it!! So are they sending you off for a scan next then?? :happydance:

*Bump*, ah i see, good thinking, I havent kept mine but i have pictures of them all with the dates and dpo etc on!! Hope all ok with you today?? :dust:

*AFM*, im in a very good mood this week, think its from having a bit of a rest and ticking the nursery cot and stickers off the list in my head!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

The Waterslide method involves being completely upright on your feet with a chest high bed to hold onto, and someone on the other side of said bed holding onto you! I think the baby being just 7lbs helped, and he must have been in the absolute optimum position to shoot out as fast as he did! 

By the way Mrs Miggins, I saw your facebook announcement post on the other thread- and it made me cry with happiness! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah Loz that's lovely! Thank you. Just put another post thanking all my friends for picking me up and putting me back together again.


----------



## Twinkie210

Lozdi said:


> Twinkie I will look into the GTT diet- I'm eating pretty healthily at the moment, lots of fruit- I have developed a hankering for peaches! My first baby was 8lb 12, quite a big one, but I ate so much chicken I'm not surprised he had some mass lol apparently chicken is good if your trying to gain some mass! I look huge, but thats just how I carry- I looked huge with my 7 pounder. I would do the GTT if they would do it at my local gp's..but I will not make myself ill fasting all night then having to subject myself to a vehicle ride, though I would if I was having any symptoms. Were you induced because of the size of your DS? Even my almost nine pounder was not a difficult delivery when compared to most women's first births, the hard part was going over night because he chose to begin his entrance at my bedtime, and made his appearance round about when I should have been waking up from a good nights sleep. I'm convinced this one will be a week or two early at least, I'd hate having to be induced, I hear labour is harder that way. I would like a repeat of my last birth, the Entering The World As If On A Water Slide Method!

I was not induced because of his size (although at 8lb 14oz I am glad he didn't stay in there a minute longer!). I don't remember the whole reason, that day is a bit of a blur to me, but my BP was up at my regular appt and I might have had protein in my urine (don't really remember), I was sent for a non stress test and blood work and something came back high on my blood work so my Dr. decided to induce that day rather than wait. I am guessing I had started developing preeclampsia, but no one ever actually said for sure. It makes me paranoid this time around. My SIL had PreE with all of her pregnancies and each time it started earlier and earlier and she developed HELLP with the last. DH wants me to ask at my next appt the exact reason I was induced, so when I find out whether it was preE or not I will let you know!

I at a ton of chicken with DS too, so maybe it does bulk up the baby LOL. At my appt yesterday his HR was down to 140 bpm, so I think he may be starting to fatten up already. Plus I gained 7lbs in a month I didn't eat great the week before my Dr. appt (I was on vacay, so who can blame me, right?? LOL). He also measured my belly and I think he said 26cm which would make me measuring a week ahead, but I was always measuring right on schedule by my U/S, so I guess I just have a big ole belly!


----------



## Lozdi

It does sound like they worried about pre eclampsia, when they suspect its on the cards, they act very quickly because once it takes hold it can get bad fast. When I spoke to a consultant with this pregnancy she told me that low dose asprin is excellent at preventing pre eclampsia. Just googled and found this, really does sound like they spotted something that led them to think you may have been about to develop it. 

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/preeclampsia/ds00583/dsection=tests-and-diagnosis


----------



## Twinkie210

Lozdi said:


> It does sound like they worried about pre eclampsia, when they suspect its on the cards, they act very quickly because once it takes hold it can get bad fast. When I spoke to a consultant with this pregnancy she told me that low dose asprin is excellent at preventing pre eclampsia. Just googled and found this, really does sound like they spotted something that led them to think you may have been about to develop it.
> 
> https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/preeclampsia/ds00583/dsection=tests-and-diagnosis

I have read most of the websites and know all the symptoms. I am hoping that I can avoid getting it. Although I think I am a bit of a worrier this pregnancy, just because now I know that not all pregnancies have a happy ending. When I was pregnant with DS, it never crossed my mind that I could miscarry. I always just assumed that I would come home from the hospital with a healthy baby. So many things could have went wrong with his pregnancy and I was oblivious. I could have had complications from PreE, my temperature spiked and they thought I was getting an infection during labor, his heartrate was dropping during contractions so he had to be delivered immediately, he was stuck so I had to have a forcep delivery (not fun), his cord was really long and was wrapped around his neck multiple times, and he had some breathing problems and jaundice and had to be under oxygen and then readmitted when he was a few days old to be put under lights to help his jaundice. Granted I was only 20 at the time and none the wiser, but I look back now and I am amazed that everything worked out as well as it did. It scares me to death that I could repeat any of these scenarios this time around, but I trust my Dr. and try to watch out for any troubling symptoms. Other than that it is out of my hands.


----------



## Bumpblues82

how is everyone?

im exhauseted been at work 12-9 was meant to be till 6 but as loads of ppl called in sick i offered to stay till 9 which makes me crazy as i work in a bar and the match was on :/ dead on my feet now lol oh making me a cuppa!! the doc rang and my beta hcg was positive not that i didnt already know that lol and i have a scan at 6 weeks on the 2nd july at 11am


----------



## sarah_anne

Hi ladies!

I know it's been FOREVER since I checked in, but I just wanted to see how everyone is doing! 

Congrats to all those who have gotten their BFP during my hiatus!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sarah Anne!! I've been wondering where you are! How the hell are you?


----------



## Clobo

*Sarah*, how are you my dear!! Whats going on with you?? Lots of kicks and wriggles?? Loevly big bump??

*Bump*, excellent news re the scan, how is the progesterone treating you?? Dont overdo things will you, make sure you get plenty of rest in this first 12 weeks chick :sleep:

Oh yes im deffo up for an active birth, dont want to be stuck on my back if i can help it!! 

*Twinkie*, yes i think you have the right attitude, think positively about this birth and listen to the professionals and you will be fine, no point in worrying it will only stress you out and as we know stress does us no good at all.

*Claire*, going through what we have makes us really appreciate our friends and find out who our real friends are doesnt it :friends:

Sunny today, yay xxx


----------



## Crayz

Hi everyone! 

Glad to see everyone is well.

Loz-Yay for new computer, boo for BH. Hopefully little man stays in as long as possible to "bake." Your belly is perfection.

Clo-LOVE the new belly shot and your nursery looks exquisite! We will be moving in 6 months, so no point in doing anything fancy. Plus, we have hideous wood paneled walls in our Japanese house. It's like being in someone's basement in the 80's. I'm jealous!

Debs-I hope you are well!

Claire-12 weeks! Woot Woot!!!

Bump-congrats FINALLY on your BFP! So funny that you stole the test out of the garbage. I am totally not above that!

I had a Doppler and NST test on Monday. Everything went beautifully. The doctor was really happy with everything. Now for the growth scan on Friday. FX'd for me please as if she has not grown enough, Yeardley will be making her appearance that day. Eeeeeek! We will be touring the NICU, so that's good!

We had to stay at the hospital on Monday night due to the typhoon, which was a TOTAL bust. They were predicting a cat 5 (SUPER typhoon). It was more like a little wind and light rain from 11:00-2:30. So I slept for a little, and then we busted out of there and came home! It wasn't that bad, just a bunch of seriously pregnant women on a bunch of cots watching movies and hanging out. Like a preggo slumber party, lol. Hubs was with me, which was nice of him. 

One woman was due THAT day, another was at 41 weeks, and another was scheduled for a c-section the next day. They're all looking at my little bump and I'm sure wondering why I was there!


----------



## Bumpblues82

Clobo chance would be a fine thing lol progesterone isn't too bad not noticed any side effects as yet lol but I'm exhausted all the time :/


----------



## Clobo

*Bump*, i know people have been telling me to slow down and i think in July ill finally not have any plans!!! Take care of yourself though!!

*Lexi*, good news on the test and im wishing you all the luck for friday, will they do a c section then if she hasnt grown much?? How many weeks are you now?? 

Big hugs ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

the only symptom i really have is tiredness and the occasional sickly feeling though ms has never started till i was about 5-6 weeks and i never had it at all with aiden was just tired alot like i am now went to sleep around 12am and woke up at 10am and im still shattered!! the 9 hr shift yesterday didnt help lol


----------



## Crayz

Clobo said:


> *Bump*, i know people have been telling me to slow down and i think in July ill finally not have any plans!!! Take care of yourself though!!
> 
> *Lexi*, good news on the test and im wishing you all the luck for friday, will they do a c section then if she hasnt grown much?? How many weeks are you now??
> 
> Big hugs ladies :hugs: xxx

Clo-Yes, if she hasn't grown much I will have a c-section on Friday. That is not the desired outcome of Friday's appointment, but if it must be, then it must be. She is breech still (butt first) so a c-section is inevitable. We had planned for a c-section anyways (the doctors) because she is so small, they don't want her to get stressed during a vaginal delivery. The doctor said on Monday that her fluid is so good, she COULD turn, but it's unlikely as LO seems to be just as stubborn as her mother! I will be 33 weeks on Friday. 

It's hard to take it easy when there is SO much to do when your LO is getting closer and closer to their arrival, isn't it?


----------



## sarah_anne

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sarah Anne!! I've been wondering where you are! How the hell are you?

I'm good! How are you doing? Congrats on your BFP!!! That's so amazing!!!!


----------



## sarah_anne

Clobo said:


> *Sarah*, how are you my dear!! Whats going on with you?? Lots of kicks and wriggles?? Loevly big bump??
> 
> *Bump*, excellent news re the scan, how is the progesterone treating you?? Dont overdo things will you, make sure you get plenty of rest in this first 12 weeks chick :sleep:
> 
> Oh yes im deffo up for an active birth, dont want to be stuck on my back if i can help it!!
> 
> *Twinkie*, yes i think you have the right attitude, think positively about this birth and listen to the professionals and you will be fine, no point in worrying it will only stress you out and as we know stress does us no good at all.
> 
> *Claire*, going through what we have makes us really appreciate our friends and find out who our real friends are doesnt it :friends:
> 
> Sunny today, yay xxx

I'm good! 29 weeks today! On my way in for my RH shot and my glucose test (yuck!). Baby is good. Right on track. Lots of kicks and wiggles. I've still barely got a bump though! My bump is smaller than my friend who is only 14 weeks! It's crazy! And we found out that we're having a girl! :happydance:

How are you doing????


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A girl, congratulations! How fabulous! Don't worry about not having much of a bump, it'll pop out before you know it.


----------



## Bumpblues82

decided to see if a opk would go pos lol and it did and the middle test is a hcg i did before it this afternoon the top test is from this mornings fmu so its got darker since this morning :0):cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Bump* im so pleased for you chick, loads of :sticky: dust to you every second of the day!! I remember that tiredness well, sleep when you can and let hubby look after you!!

*Lexi*, Good Luck today my dear, ill be thinking of you and baby!! 

*Sarah*, yay for tea :pink: and yes dont worry about that bump, im worried that mine will get so big that im going to tip over soon!!! :rofl: Size of bump doesnt matter i bet you look beautiful and glowing anyway!!

*AFM*, i got a day off today, typical its peeing it down :rain: but hey ho, booked myself in for a Mummy to Be leg and foot treatment later on, £35 well spent i hope!!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Crazy - is it today you are due to have a section if she hadn't grown? Lots and lots of good wishes to you. Xx


----------



## Crayz

Hi ladies!

Thanks everyone for your support and well wishes!! :hugs:

I'm still pregnant so YAY!

The scan was just okay I guess. Hard to get a straight answer from my doctor sometimes. 

So LO grew, but only .25 oz. in two weeks. So she's up to 2.12 (1.25 kg for you UK ladies!) at 33 weeks. Still a tiny, tiny little thing. The flow to the brain and heart look great, as does the heart rate, and the fluid, so she said as long as she's growing we'll keep her in there to "bake" a little longer.

What confused me was when I asked her if she would have to come early, the doctor said, "Well next week you will be 34 weeks and anything after that the baby has just as good of a chance as a full term baby."

Would you ladies be confused by that answer?

I think what she meant was if she needs to come out early, her chances are really good at this point, but she didn't want to give me a definite answer because at this point, she doesn't have one.

Sarah-Anne-nice to have you back! Don't worry about your bump, sometimes. Still wear my pre-pregnancy jeans. You'll either be very lucky and stay tiny, or pop out eventually! Woo hoo for 29 weeks!

So how is everyone feeling?


----------



## Clobo

Yay Lexi, good news that your LO is growing! I think you are right about your doctor and they are just trying to put your mind at rest about worrying it is too early. If she does need to make an early appearance then they are all ready for her! 

I'm awake far too early :nope: boo!! Xxx


----------



## debzie

Lexi so pleased your little girl is growing and she is getting baked a little longer. 

I agree with clobo your docs just trying to put your mind at rest. 

Clobo feel your pain at being up early. I am finding it so hard to sleep and I'm wide awake from 4.30. I have had an ease up in symptoms since turning 7 weeks. Not feeling as sick. I'm am so bloated I'm allteady in my maternity jeans. Still feeling good about this one.


----------



## Clobo

Go *Debs*, love the PMA :happydance: I was in maternity stuff really early too, gotta make yourself comfy!!

Yep i really found what they say true, tired and uncomfy first Tri, energetic in the second Tri and now tired and uncomfy again third Tri!! Still loving it though!!

xxx


----------



## Crayz

Thanks Clobo and Debs! :hugs:

I'm okay with her staying in there longer, just wish she would GROW. I would be happy with a 4 pounder at this point. One more pound to go and i'll be satisfied.

I don't sleep very well either, but I think the last time I got a good nights sleep I was 21. So that was like 11 years ago. HA. Never been a great sleeper however, I can nap better than the rest!

What I lack in sleep at night I make up for in naps during the day. 

I usually wake up every hour to pee, then by like 3 am, I am awake for the rest of the night. Thank god for my iPad and kindle, otherwise I would stare at the ceiling for a long, long time.

I have heard it is okay to take Benadryl while pregnant. Don't quote me on that. I'd ask your doctor. I know my sister took it during her pregnancies. Those things don't work for me as my mind is still racing but my body is asleep. I know I've told you ladies about me anxiety, so over the counter meds are like eating a tic tac to me.


----------



## Bumpblues82

I caved and bought a digi lol


----------



## Clobo

*Bump* .... and what did the digi say chick??? :dust:

*Lexi*, aw chick, im sure your little girl is slowly fattening up for you! Rubbish about your lack of sleep, wish i could nap in the day!! :sleep:

xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

means i oved exactly when i thought i did :)


----------



## Clobo

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

*Bump*, Yay thats right on track then chick, brilliant news!! 

*Loz*, i can see you!!

x


----------



## Lozdi

Woohooo Bump! :thumbup:

Glad that little princes sis still in t'oven Crayz, its excellent that they are monitoring you so closely.

I was wondering where you had gotten to Sarah :haha:

I've been pretty awol myself, cant stop gaming on this new laptop! Got midwife appointment tomorrow, going to ask her about a home birth. :happydance:


----------



## pichi

Damn I must have unsubscribed to this thread!! How is everyone? X


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Pichi*, how are you doing?? 19 weeks, wow, have you got a 20 week scan soon?? :hugs:

*Loz*, are you addicted?? I love games too and can lose hours sometimes just playing away!!! Home birth, very brave lady!! Can see why you'd want it though! Ive changed from going to the big hospital to one of the community ones near me so who knows ....!!!!

xxx


----------



## debzie

Congrats on the digi bumpy

clobo I hope I follow in your footsteps and have a great second tri.

loz I agree your one brave lady to.have a home birth something that I will.never do unfortunately I'm too high risk so it will be hospital for me.

I dared get on the scales and have put on 2 kg in four weeks. I can tell on my face and its worrying me. any advice ladies on not piling on the pounds. problem is I feel so nausious the only thing that stops me feeling sick.is eating. I am eating fruit, granola bars etc, but clearly too many calories at the monent. with having the bleeding around the sac I have been bared off all.exercise too which is not helping.


----------



## Clobo

Argh, just did a whole big post and lot it, here is the jist:

- Gentle walking, just 20 mins around the block or are you not allowed to do that either??
- Eat little and often, tummy better able to digest it and hopefully you are still staving off the sickness
- Maybe try carrot or celery sticks and hummus etc rather than fruit which is higher in calories

However try not to worry, we have to put on some weight when we are el preggo so that our bodies can cope with the extra work it has to do, once you get past the first tri things should hopefully become so much easier for you.

:hugs: xxx


----------



## debzie

Thanks clobo I am walking but no even allowed t go swimming hopefully I will be able to start again in second tri. Just hope I do not balloon until then.


----------



## Clobo

Im doing aqua natal and NCT yoga too, both are really gentle and run by qualified people so might be worth looking into in a few weeks time, usually you can go from 14 weeks but often there is a waitiing list to join. Id deffo recommend both.

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

My midwife, when I told her my history, actually said this : 'Given your history, I think a home birth is the best option for you!' 

Yes gaming is addictive...but tis a sad day in my faction today, because one of my gaming friends just told me that a friend of hers, only 18 years old, lost her baby today to sudden onset pre-E and she was 30 weeks. She was checking her own blood pressure and got a high reading so went to the doctor, it just turned out really badly. I can't imagine how she is feeling. I am going to go and get a bp machine tomorrow. The baby was a little girl...she was team yellow. :cry:

Last night I had bad BH's again, along with period type pains, it eased off, but I had done alot of running around yesterday. That and my friend's news has me completely on edge. Lil Fella is being his usually active self. 

At my appointment, urine sample showed high glucose...but I had been eating large freeze pops, so the midwife said she will see how it is next time, and banned me from ice lollies and anything else sugary for the 24 hours before my next visit. I am switching my foods to only be consuming things with a low G I, so at least my next sample will be honest. No more freeze pops! Ill just freeze water, its not the freeze pops I crave, its ice chewing.


----------



## pichi

i ended up being sent for a GTT after my bloods came back a little higher than they'd like - they didn't tell me i was getting my blood taken so before i'd gone on at 27 weeks id had a bowl of frosties and some OJ :dohh: no wonder it was high! needless to say my GTT came back fabulous!

that's so sad to hear about your friend and her little one lozdi :(

as for exercise - i'm doing swimming, walking and i have a Gazelle-thing haha. you can do some really good workouts on it :)

scan a week tomorrow - ARGH!


----------



## Lozdi

I was told I can demand my gp do the GTT, because I can't get to the hospital comfortably after fasting from 10pm the night before- pregnancy makes me horribly car sick, and its worse if my tummy is empty.


----------



## pichi

ours are just done at our local health center :) glad you can go get it done at the GPs though. not everyone gets the GTT though so you might be lucky not to need it :)


----------



## Lozdi

I figure if I am already on the proper diet, then I can trust the result of the initial test. Not eating after 10 will be hard though! I also hope I can get an early appointment because frankly my GP is rubbish and I am not going a whole day not eating! If I have it done at the hospital, its an 8;30 am appointment...but it isn't in walking distance. :dohh:


----------



## Twinkie210

The GTT is a standard test here in the U.S! I take mine on July 16th :( Really hoping to pass it the first time, I had to retake it with DS and had to do the 3 hr test. Our first test is non fasting though, but I think that is why I fail.

That is so sad about your friend's baby. That is my worst fear. I monitor my own BP since I had problems with BP when I was pregnant with my son (only at the end though).


----------



## Lozdi

I really hope the diet will mean I pass the finger prick test. I am quite sick of having bloods drawn, midwife wanted some at appointment, but she could only get one and a half tubes of it because my vein was being difficult, and my arm started going dead while she was trying to fill the second tube so I demanded she stop. I used to be so good with needles, but I have a phobia forming that started with the constant hcg tests after the mmc. Found myself in tears when I read that the GTT involves 2 lots of bloods. They can't get it out of my arm anymore. I hate that I am becoming afraid of needles, I never used to bother about it at all. 

Its tragic what happened...at 30 weeks too, when you think even an early baby will survive. I have passed on a recommendation of this website for when she is feeling up to it. I don't know the woman directly, she is a friend of a friend. I think after the initial shock, BnB will be a good place for her to see she is not alone. First thing tomorrow I'm getting a BP monitor.


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Loz*, im so sorry to hear about your friend, I really feel for her it must be a hideous time :hugs:

Ive been craving cold lollies and ice in drinks too, wonder what we will be like when the weather is actually hot!! :lolly:

I havent had a GTT blood test, wonder if I will have to have one, ill ask next week xxx


----------



## pichi

That's so scary she picked it up at home too! I am a bit thick and am not actually sure how to read blood pressure if im totally honest. My dad has one so I could maybe borrow that. I think you can hire them can you not? 

Needles arnt nice - especially if you have veins that don't co-operate!

clobo gtt is usually done at 28 weeks I think :) x


----------



## Lozdi

GTT in the uk is generally only offered if you have a family history of diabetes, high glucose in your sample, or really obvious symptoms like extreme thirst or a massive baby at a growth scan. In my case the family history is my mum had GD when she was pregnant with my youngest brother...she was 40, and has not developed it in the 18 years since, so to me, I'm not actually 'high risk' being 28. But I have had high glucose in the only 2 urine tests I have been asked to do during this pregnancy- however, the first time I ate a bag of rum balls just before bed then took them a sample of FMU :dohh: and the second time I had a sugary tea before I went and some large ice lollies on the way to, in the waiting room of, and in the actual appointment with the midwife. :blush: So, that could have caused it. I'm giving myself 2 weeks on the GD diet, then will book the GTT at my local surgery, and see what the pin prick test says. If it comes up high after following the diet, I shall submit to more vein torture. I just hope it doesn't come to that because I wanted to run away screaming after my last bloods and that feeling is growing. Surely its not right for one's arm to go numb and weird in the middle of a blood draw?


----------



## Lozdi

I'm not going to hire one, just going to buy one outright from boots, they do one thats clinically validated for 51 quid, and my whole family can use it if they like...after I have had the baby and no longer feel an urge to use it twice a day. I hope its not too hot tomorrow, I hate going to town in the heat. Some light rain and a subtle breeze is my preference.


----------



## Crayz

Hello ladies!

Pichi-Welcome back!

Bump-You really are a POAS addict, huh? :winkwink:

Clo-so glad to see you doing well as always.

Loz-I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's friend. It must have been scary for you to hear. Poor thing is so young too. Not that it's easy at any age, I'm sure, but she's still a baby herself. 

I hope your GD test goes well and I hope you're right about the sugary goodness you eat before your tests that are causing the spike in your urine. I did the 28 week test, and it was fine, so I didn't have to do the 3 hour test. Obviously they weren't concerned because it's not like I'm carrying around a HUGE baby or anything. It was just standard procedure.

I'm not bothered by needles physically, but I can't actually WATCH them put needles in my body. I've had so much blood drawn during this pregnancy and shots, I can't even remember anymore how many holes they have poked in my body. The funny thing is that I have quite a few tattoos, and big ones at that, two of them on my ribs (OUCH) and I never watched one second of any of them being done. I just turn my head and let them do their thing. So I get it.

Isn't there anywhere else they could take the blood from, like your hand?


----------



## Bumpblues82

Yer u shud see the one I did this morning crazy lol


----------



## Crayz

Bumpblues82 said:


> Yer u shud see the one I did this morning crazy lol

It makes me want to POAS just for fun!


----------



## Clobo

Ooh needles, yuk!! Yep im the same, its more the thought of it that worried me and I deffo cant watch it being done!! I just talk rubbish the whole time to distrct my mind from thinking about what they are doing!!

Ah thanks Loz, thats probably why i dont have to have one. Im guessing my iron is ok too since i havent heard back in over two weeks!!

Yup, we could deffo do with some rain here to clear the air and then some nice sunshine i think!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Having bloods taken from my hand after the mmc is what started the growing aversion to needles unfortunately. There is just no way they can take my blood now without it being upsetting. Got my bp and glucose monitors today, so I can see for myself what my sugars are doing and act accordingly while hopefully avoiding a full blood draw.

The bp machine is great- did it wrong at first and got a massively high reading, but then I read the instructions (or destructions as my mum says) and did it properly and my bp was happliy in the normal range. Will check it once or twice a day form now on, and randomly if I get any headaches or vision issues. My next plan is to get some of the urine strips off homehealthUK so I can check my own samples.....and recommence some POAS, because I haven't POAS for ages!

With all these gadgets and whatnots, I swear I'll be midwifing myself if I have another after Lil Fella. He kicked me so hard in the cervix while I was at the till in boots I involuntarily said 'OUCH my cervix!' The woman at the till thought it was amusing. :dohh: Its amusing at the moment, but if he is kicking me there then he is head up and butt down...that better change by 36 weeks or I'll probably be refused a home birth.


----------



## Twinkie210

Loz- My little man likes to kick me in the cervix too. I am convinced he is trying to stick a foot out! LOL It is really early for your guy to be head down anyway. I am sure that by 36 weeks he will be locked and loaded in the proper position!

I check my BP every afternoon I am at work. I found mine is higher in the afternoon than in the morning, which also coincides with the timing of more of my BH contractions. My next Dr. appt is in the afternoon so I hope he notices the slight increase as well. I will bring it up, but I would rather have some proof from his office than just telling him I am looney and monitor my own BP everyday! 

Is anyone's belly measuring ahead? I was 3 days shy of 25 weeks and I swear my Dr. said my belly was 26cm... I am hoping this just means my belly is big and not necessarily the baby is big. He was measuring exactly average at 20 weeks and I am hoping he stays that way!


----------



## Lozdi

Apparently as of monday I am measuring spot on for my weeks...I just look plain huge because I carry all out front :haha: Lil Fella also measured spot on average at 20 weeks.

My BP thingy came with a diary, so writing mine down incase any midwives or doctors want to see it. I'll be very interested to see if my bp range changes after I stop the low dose asprin, which is meant to prevent things like pre-E by way of keeping bp down.

Your right it really does feel like he is trying to stick his foot out :haha:


----------



## Crayz

Sorry Loz. Thought I was a GENIUS and had a good solution to your blood draw troubles.

You have so many gadgets now, you should just BECOME a midwife, lol. But I'm glad you are being proactive and taking good care of yourself. How are the BH? 

I'm sure LO will move by 36 weeks. Mine was butt down until Monday. Dr. Was sure she was going to be breech (sp. ?). See? Doctors don't always know what they are talking about!

Twinkie-You know me, never measuring ahead! So can't help you there! But I say better ahead than behind! I wouldn't worry too much unless your doctor worries.

Bump- You must have a whole drawer full of positive tests by now! You crack me up lady! I'm so happy for you. You are obviously SUPER excited, as you should be!

Clo-when they gave me the steroid shot in my bum, I have never been more scared of a needle. So weird. I have a pretty high tolerance to pain, hence the body artwork, but for some reason, that one made me really anxious. It didn't hurt either, but the steroids themselves BURN. 

I really want to buy some pregnancy tests now for the hell of it! How funny would it be to see an obviously pregnant lady buying tests? I would just Look at the cashier and go, "Oh gosh. I really hope I'm NOT pregnant." 

Hahahahahahahahahaha. I love messing with people.


----------



## Bumpblues82

lol im starting to get bored now crazy lol i just wanted to see a ic get dark lol ive never had a ic so dark before tho so maybe thats a good sign! xx


----------



## Crayz

I would say that is a good sign Bump!

Mine before a MC were always very light. This last one was really dark, so when I text the news to my DH (I was too excited, I couldn't wait) I said, "The force is strong with this one!"

Here I am, 34 weeks later!

Didn't your midwife put you on progesterone? How s that going so far?


----------



## Bumpblues82

i went to see a specilist in reproduction medcine 300 miles away for a womb biopsy to check for natural killer cells and she said that as soon as i got preg she would put me on it so sent a letter to my gp and he prescribed it till im 18 weeks she also said that the biopsy helps baby stick somehow im ringing her later with a few questions so ill know more later but so far so good although i havnt had my progesterone levels checked so am gonna aske her if i should get my specialist here to check them.. i have a scan on monday too at 6 weeks then one every 2 weeks after that x


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Aw *Loz,* needles are no fun are they, hope you get to avoid them as much as possible!!

*Twinkie,* I was measuring 29cm at 28 weeks, I wouldn&#8217;t worry about your 1cm difference at all, the measurement is subjective anyway as they round it to the nearest cm and it depends exactly where they measure it from. Its more about the growth from one appt to the next I think.

*Crayz*, that&#8217;s really funny, Im quite tempted to do that in Boots!!! :rofl:

My little monkey seems to be head down facing to my right and I can always seem to feel what I think is a hip/knee on my side and the feet are kicking my ribs, quite uncomfortable sometimes!!

*Bump,* so glad they are monitoring you, we want this one to be a sticky little bean!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

It was a pretty genius suggestion...I am just weird and a bit squeamish about hands- having that butterfly needle thingy dangling from mine made me feel quite faint!

Bump I remember the early days- you just want it to hurry up and suddenly be 2nd tri! :hugs: I'm looking forward to seeing a scan pic on monday- got a very good feeling about this one!

I vote we all go out and get pregnancy tests :haha::haha::haha: As I look like I am about to drop, I would get some amazed looks. Could say something really daft like 'I thought I was just putting on weight, but my boobs have started to leak and I swear I felt something kick me in my cervix...'

I braved the glucose machine today, got it a little wrong because I should have done it before I ate not 2 minutes after a bowl of all-bran...but the reading came up 5.6, which is fine. Tomorrow I'll do it before I eat. Got a great BP reading too, slap bang in the middle of the 'desired' range of BP according to wikipedia. Feeling pretty healthy! I swear I am noticing a difference after just 2 days of not eating white bread. Gotta dig out some ice lolly molds so I can chew water ice, not flavoured sugary thingies. Water ice is the tastiest anyway in my opinion. :happydance: I just love the way it crunches mmmmmmmmmm.

BH have calmed right down, which is good because some of them were a little too strong for my liking and Lil Fella does not have permission to make his appearance for at least another 9 weeks.

Twinkie I checked my notes and my 28 week measurement was 26cm...but I expect there is an acceptable variation, plus how baby is positioned can make a difference.


----------



## Twinkie210

Loz- sounds like you are really healthy! I have been keeping up my routine of checking my BP and it has hung around 140/80, which is a little higher than it was in 1st tri, but still not terrible yet. I hope it stays right where it is!

We are in the middle of a heat wave where I live! I am not sure that little dude or my pregnant body really care for the heat too much! I am just trying to stay in doors where it is cool. Braxton Hicks have came back today too :( Luckily still randomly spaced and not too strong, just uncofortable!


----------



## Crayz

Hey ladies! 

I hope everyone is doing well.

Oh me? I just had a baby 2 hours ago. Not much else going on here!!

Yeardley Ray was born today at exactly 34 weeks via c-section. She is 3 lbs. 1oz. and currently in the NICU doing GREAT!! She came out breathing on her own!!

I still can't feel my legs. So I haven't seen her aside from right after birth. My husband has been taking pics to update me!!


----------



## Bumpblues82

aw crazy congrats she sounds soo tiny x


----------



## Crayz

Thanks bump! She is tiny. But she's perfect. She is a fighter!!! Severe IUGR was the diagnosis. Nothing more. I'm satisfied with that!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Crayz said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Oh me? I just had a baby 2 hours ago. Not much else going on here!!
> 
> Yeardley Ray was born today at exactly 34 weeks via c-section. She is 3 lbs. 1oz. and currently in the NICU doing GREAT!! She came out breathing on her own!!
> 
> I still can't feel my legs. So I haven't seen her aside from right after birth. My husband has been taking pics to update me!!

Congrats! I can't wait to see pictures. The good news is if it was only IUGR, then she she do very well! My SIL works in a NICU and she says that girls tend to do better than boys too. So she has a lot working in her favor! 

How are you? Recovering well from your C-Section?


----------



## Bumpblues82

So happy for u get a pic on ASAP x


----------



## Lozdi

Crayz said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Oh me? I just had a baby 2 hours ago. Not much else going on here!!
> 
> Yeardley Ray was born today at exactly 34 weeks via c-section. She is 3 lbs. 1oz. and currently in the NICU doing GREAT!! She came out breathing on her own!!
> 
> I still can't feel my legs. So I haven't seen her aside from right after birth. My husband has been taking pics to update me!!

Oh my goodness Crayz I just LOVE how you dropped that into your post like that LOL! I can't wait to see the pics!!!!!! Ohhhhhh I bet she is just the cutest thing ever! Pics pics! I bet she isn't in the NICU long at all! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Its so hot here today I am melting...and even more so now I am sat here squeaking with exitement about the first birth on this thread! :haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## debzie

Big congratulations Crayz.


----------



## Crayz

Thanks ladies!

It still hasn't hit me yet. I did finally get to see her. I got to hold her and try to feed her, which she is not able to do on her own yet. I was confined to a wheelchair so was a little limited, but Daddy got to bathe her and change her diaper. 

She will probably spend around 3 weeks in the NICU, but right now she is doing amazingly well for such a tiny little thing.

I will post pictures once we get home in a few days! DH has already taken a million!!

Right now I'm going to enjoy these drugs and try to get some sleep before 4:00 a.m. wake up call.

And wow, c-sections hurt.


----------



## morm91

Congrats Crayz Sounds perfect :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

has anyone had ms tha got worse in the car??


----------



## Clobo

:yipee: our first baby!!!! Congratulations *Lexi* and loving the name!! Blimey 3lb is teensy but im soooo glad she is doing really well my dear, massive hugs to you and hubby and i wish you a speedy recovery so you can all spend time at home as a family!! Cant wait to see a piccy!!!

*Bump*, yup, I was never actually sick but i was so nauseous from about weeks 7 - 12 and it did feel worse in the car in the morning, make sure you take something to eat with you in the car, cereal bar type of things, and some water too! :hugs:

Im having what I assume are Braxton Hicks today, had a few before but tummy really tightening this afternoon, also baby is all on my right hand side cos im looking down and my tummy is all wonky :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah congrats Crayz! That's amazing news. It sounds like she is doing fantastic. Well done.xx


----------



## hopeithappens

awww congrats crayz :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so glad shes doin so well, cant w8 2c the pics


----------



## Lozdi

Bump car travel makes me feel hellishly sick, even now...today infact I had to be in a car and it was an effort of will to keep my stomach calm!

Wonky tummy is funny :haha: I get it alot during BH. Lil Fella has not kicked me in the cervix today, the kicks are closer to my ribs....its a relief after all the cervix stomping, to know that he has not decided already to be breech! 

I can't wait to see some pics Crayz! :cloud9:

Hows the little Migglet doing? Won't be long before your getting wonky belly too! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

What do BHs feel like because to my knowledge I didn't get them with pixie


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I got bad car sickness with all my pregnancies, even with my daughter and I hardly had any sickness at all with her. It's far worse in my OH's Saab than in my corsa, and funnily enough pretty much every time my daughter goes in the Saab she throws up, yet she is usually ok in my car. 
Loz, all ok I think! 14 weeks tomorrow, starting to wean off the progesterone (scary) and getting a decent sized obvious bump now. Not wonky so far but I know from using the Doppler that Migglet hangs out over my right hand side. Getting frustrated that I haven't felt much in the way of movement yet.


----------



## Crayz

Hey everyone!

I'll post some pictures tomorrow with my laptop. Hubs was nice enough to bring it to the hospital for me. I've been officially discharged, but am still here under "Boarder Status" which means I basically live here. I get to stay in my recovery room and added sme blankets and smell goods to make it feel like home. Right now I'm in the "Patient's Lounge" (it sounds so fancy, and considering this is a cold, dark military hospital, this longe is pretty posh) writing to you fabulous and pregnant ladies.

So far this is what's happening: She still refuses to feed. She jasn't gotten the suck, breathe, and swallow thing down yet. I think it's more that she's just not interested. As soon as I pick her up to feed her, she falls right to sleep in my arms.

She finally pooped today. Like 12 times from what I understand. Hubs changed the first poopy diaper, lol. He said it was like up her back.

This morning they found a heart murmer? My brother and I were both born with one that later rectified itself. Well it got louder so they're running tests. So far they know there is a minor defect, but they can't figure out what it is. The NICU nurse assured me that it wasn't any of the serious ones that are easily seen like the usual, but it's still scary. She is still breathing fine, and she no longer needs anti-biotics, so that IV is gone. She is under the bili lights for jaundice at the moment gettin her tan on with these eye patches that look like really cool shades, lol.

I cannot believe how much I love her. It's insane. DH is so in love with her it blows my mind. He's so solid all the time. She melts his heart and I can see it every time she looks at him with her tiny little eyes. We get jealous of each other when we're holding her during feeding times. Like each one of us wants to hold her all the time. I just want her to get healthy soon so we can take her home, because all I want to do is hug her forever.

Sorry so long. It's been a stressful few days!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks for the update Crayz. I hope the heart murmer turns out to be nothing serious. Are they tube feeding her?


----------



## Crayz

Yes. She is being tube fed. They moved the tube from mouth to nose thinking maybe it was in the way in her mouth.

She does eat a LITTLE from the bottle, but seriously, it's like 2 mls if we're lucky.

So I try every feeding to give her the bottle, but she's all like, "Nah..."


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Lexi*, you make me cry reading how much you love her, I cant wait to feel that. So sorry to hear about the heart murmer but Im sure it will all be sorted out, i think they can be quite common and mostly cause no problems at all. So glad hubby is getting in on the action, babies can make the biggest men turn to mush cant they!

So how long will you have to stay in the hospital then?? Hopefully it wont be too long untill you can take her home with you?? Dont be sorry at all chick, im surprised you are updating at all! You take care of yourself and give little one a massive kiss from me xxx

*Pichi*, im getting lots of what im sure are BHs at the moment, it doesnt hurt at all, just feels like my whole belly has hardened up for a minute or so then relaxes, it doesnt go on for very long though.

*Mrs Mig*, im not surprised you havent felt any movement when you are only 14 weeks my dear, thats really early isnt it?? Baby is still low down and inside mostly, i wouldnt say it would be long though and then it wont stop!!!

*Loz*, glad you have an upside down one now!! Mine is the same, will ask midwife on tuesday what position s/he is in now but i think its still the same, i swear i feel a knee poking out the side!!

Right, food shopping, lunch and a dvd and then its my Baby Shower!!! Excited ..... oh yes!!!! :yipee: xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Clobo! Yeah I know it's early, it's just I felt DD at 16 weeks so I was sort of expecting full on kicks by now! But when I think about it those first movements last time were the tiniest flutters. I think I'm remembering it differently to how it was. I'm just so impatient!
Crayz, can't wait to see those photos. Sure she will soon be happily guzzling away.


----------



## hopeithappens

crayz - hope the heart murmur turns out to be nothing serious and like mrs m said i bet shell b guzzling away in no time

mrs m - i cant remember feeling many flutters with ds i can remember 1 almighty kick wen i was bout 18wks then nothin for a couple of wks then the huge kicks started lol, but this 1 ive felt little flutters 4the past few wks which have started to feel a little stronger it just feels like some1 is tapping me from the inside lol

got my 20wk scan on wed cant wait to find out what were having, im still feeling its a girl but we shall wait and c i suppose, unless its awkard like ds was he was lying in such a position she cd only get the top of his head and some of his feet so had to go back the wk after


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have my 6 week scan tomoz at 11am.. hope im far on enough for a hb to be seen ill be 5+5..
just had a play with doppler and i found mt arteries lol 3 weeks till i hear a poss hb/!!


----------



## Clobo

*MrsM*, Ah i suppose with the second one things do seem to happen sooner, like bump appearing and movements, hope they start soon!!

*Bump*, good luck for your scan tomorrow my dear, yes its early but they wouldnt do it if they didnt think it would tell you something, im sure it will be good news chick :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

i have one every two weeks so if not tomoz ill see it in 2 weeks x


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies :)

i just wanted to pop over quickly to say i am looking forward to joining you, but i am still a little nervous yet. i am not telling anyone on the other threads yet as i haven't had a chance to tell my best friend yet. i want to tell her rather than her read it here. 

i hope you are all well and i can't wait until i feel more confident to come here more often :)

i hope it is ok that i post this here :) 12 dpo 5 pm and then dry

today i am 4 weeks
 



Attached Files:







12 dpo 5 pm.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 2









12 dpo 5 pm dry.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bumpblues82

Congrats too_scared x


----------



## too_scared

thank you :)


----------



## hopeithappens

yey ts :happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats


----------



## too_scared

thanks :)

i feel different this time, more relaxed. i really hope it doesn't come back to bite me in the butt. i started with no symptoms other than a sore back. for the past 2 nights i have felt sick at night and this morning i felt pretty sicky.


----------



## pichi

hopeithappens said:


> crayz - hope the heart murmur turns out to be nothing serious and like mrs m said i bet shell b guzzling away in no time
> 
> mrs m - i cant remember feeling many flutters with ds i can remember 1 almighty kick wen i was bout 18wks then nothin for a couple of wks then the huge kicks started lol, but this 1 ive felt little flutters 4the past few wks which have started to feel a little stronger it just feels like some1 is tapping me from the inside lol
> 
> got my 20wk scan on wed cant wait to find out what were having, im still feeling its a girl but we shall wait and c i suppose, unless its awkard like ds was he was lying in such a position she cd only get the top of his head and some of his feet so had to go back the wk after

aw our 20 week scan is wednesday too :) what time are you in at? we're 11am... also feeling girl too :haha:



too_scared said:


> hi ladies :)
> 
> i just wanted to pop over quickly to say i am looking forward to joining you, but i am still a little nervous yet. i am not telling anyone on the other threads yet as i haven't had a chance to tell my best friend yet. i want to tell her rather than her read it here.
> 
> i hope you are all well and i can't wait until i feel more confident to come here more often :)
> 
> i hope it is ok that i post this here :) 12 dpo 5 pm and then dry
> 
> today i am 4 weeks

i've been silently stalking the other thread - congrats!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS, you know how I feel honey :hugs::cry: I'm so happy to have you back with me! I'm keeping everything tightly crossed for you. PAL after 2 losses is incredibly hard, one day at a time and before you know it you'll be in second tri.


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies :)

mrs. m i am so happy to be back here with you too! thank you :) i am going to take it one day at a time and i am going to keep positive.

i have a silly question for you ladies. i am sure you have all experienced the lovely vivid dreams that come along with a bfp. well, last night i dreamed that my fish tank (my dream tank, but has been so much trouble from the start :() was really badly messed up. i was doing a water change and noticed that the stand was coming apart so i was trying to do the water change and screw the stand back together at the same time while i was asking my husband for help. it is really sad for me to say because we never act this way towards each other, but i was getting so frustrated with him because he was doing the things all wrong. he dumped in too much water conditioner and i was watching my fish gasp and suffer. i then started taking out bucketfuls of water and dumping it while he was putting in fresh water and i was still trying to screw the stand together. there were also tons of larvae type things in the water and i was trying not to scoop out my fish. it was such a stressful dream. i woke up before i was able to save the tank. 

now my question... do you think it means anything??


----------



## Clobo

Hi there :wave:

*Tooscared*, congratulations chick, its always going to be a worrying time to be PAL but i think you are doing exactly the right thing and staying calm and positive, thats just what i did, had a little faith and just focussed on looking after myself. And dont worry about your dreams, they are just our body and minds way of getting out our fears!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## too_scared

thank you :)

i did do a real water change on my tank yesterday and had a bit of trouble that my husband came to fix for me. i guess it is just a carry over from that. thank you.


----------



## hopeithappens

pichi - mines at 14.40 im glad im at work in the morning so the day doesnt drag 2much lol i still keep callin this 1 a she by accident, i was laughing b4 coz everytime i feel he/she kick it stops as soon as put my hand on my belly and oh asked wot i was laughin at and i went to say coz she stops kickin everytime i put me hand there, totally unlike ds he wud kick 4me and his dad but no1 else lol


----------



## Bumpblues82

10 and a half hrs till my scan!!


----------



## too_scared

can't wait to hear the good news tomorrow, bump!


----------



## Bumpblues82

i just hope its not too early to see a hb as i will be 5 weeks 5 days


----------



## Crayz

OMG. I really need to figure out how to use this damn computer. I had the whole post written and as I was previewing it, I closed out the page somehow. 

Anyways, I hate to post and run! Things have been really crazy these past few days as you can imagine.

Update: The cardiologist in Hawaii said it's something that will probably just rectify itself in time, and he'll re-evaluate her again in a few months. So she's good.

Thank you for the kind words of encouragement. I can always count on you wonderful ladies to put things into better perspective for me. I was quite a mess for a day or two there. 

BUMP-I hope your scan goes well. FX'd for you lady!!

hopeithappens-Thanks again. You were right! She is starting to feed a little too, so YAY!

TOOSCARED-CONGRATS lady. Take it easy and enjoy it!

Anyways, here are some pictures. Don't mind me. I'm all puffy and my hair is a hot mess. I didn't style it because I really didn't think I was going to have a baby that day. But I digress. It's not really about me anymore, is it? 

Some of the pictures I can't upload just yet because hubs saved them as such huge files I'd have to compress them, and I obviously can't even turn this computer on correctly. I will post them soon. Promise.

HOWEVER, now that you've seen my husband's face, does she not look JUST.LIKE.HIM? It's crazy.
 



Attached Files:







Kisses2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5









Teacup1.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 6









puffyface.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 9









YRD1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pichi

she is absolutely gorgeous :)


----------



## Bumpblues82

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww shes sooooooooooo cute!!! :baby:

scan went fine my dates were right and it measured just under 6 weeks and there was a heart beat!! i didnt even need an internal scan they managed to see it without which apparently is a good thing! its odd tho cause all the babies ive lost i had to have an internal scan at this stage but with my son and this one it wasnt needed so maybe thats a good thng :) anyway im back in in 2 weeks on the 17th for a 8 week scan just happens to be our wedding anniversary too lol xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies :flower:

Wow *Lexi,* she is just gorgeous and yes I can see hubby in her!! What a lush little thing you have I can see why you are so in love with her!! Hope everything is going ok with her and you guys today, you look so well!!

*Bump*, yay :yipee: thats excellent news, im so surprised they didnt do an internal, i wouldnt have thought they would have seen so much externally but like you say thats a good thing!! So do you still have another scan in 2 weeks to monitor?? I had them regularly to start with and although i got nervous each time a scan came around it was so reassuring once it was done. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Bumpblues82

yer its just to keep an eye on it and it kinda breaks it up into little chunks too x:)


----------



## Twinkie210

congrats too_scared and good luck to the ladies with the scans coming up!

bump contgrats on the heartbeat! That is early to see one!

Crayz- she is beautiful!

pichi- I have braxton hicks all the time, mostly mine just feel like my stomach tightening up, sometimes they feel more like menstrual cramps. They go away quickly though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Brilliant news and gorgeous photos all round! Lexi I just saw the pic on your Facebook page, congrats. That they could see it without having to do an internal is awesome news.


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> hi ladies :)
> 
> i just wanted to pop over quickly to say i am looking forward to joining you, but i am still a little nervous yet. i am not telling anyone on the other threads yet as i haven't had a chance to tell my best friend yet. i want to tell her rather than her read it here.
> 
> i hope you are all well and i can't wait until i feel more confident to come here more often :)
> 
> i hope it is ok that i post this here :) 12 dpo 5 pm and then dry
> 
> today i am 4 weeks


Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Water dreams during early pregnancy are really common, so I wouldn't worry about the one you had :hugs: Lats night I dreamed I was kidnapped by a green man who was an alien but lived in our oceans! OH rescued me!

Crayz, she is ADORABLE! Giving you worries at such a young age! I bet she is going to be a handful as a teen! :haha:

Yay Bump! My 6w1d scan was done through my tummy too, she had to dig the scanner right in! 

Hi Pichi :flower:All these scans...makes me want another lol Lil Fella keeps poking his butt out, much like on the 20 week scan pic. :haha:

Mrs Miggins its lovely to see you giving the 'before you know it you will be second tri' talk :hugs::hugs::hugs: I got first movement with this one at 14w2d, but was very small movement, and I was focusing on my belly at the time. The regular stamping started at 16 weeks! 

Gotta love those knees poking out Clo, ahhh the stage where bits poke out of the tummy is so funny. Lil Fella stops moving the second I tell OH to look at my tummy lol


----------



## Clobo

Hi all

How are you all today?? :saywhat:

Yup knees poking out and at my MW appt this morning she helped me feel an actual foot!!!! Amazing!! Here is my 31 week bump, cant imagine how big ill be in 9 weeks time!! Ill topple over!!!

Who else is getting a lovely bump now then??

xxx
 



Attached Files:







31 week bump.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pichi

this is mine almost 2 weeks ago now and i think i look fat haha

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/18_5.jpg


----------



## Clobo

Love it Pichi, you dont look fat in the slightest!! Love how Pixie is getting in on the action!! xxx


----------



## pichi

she's forever shouting "mummy cuddles!" haha. thanks :blush: i have the consultant and my scan tomorrow and to be honest i'm quite nervous


----------



## too_scared

you ladies look wonderful!! i can't wait until i get a bump to show off :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

Awwwww look at Pixie shes so cute!!!

Having some issues with editing pics on this computer (I usually crop my messy house out) but soon as I get the hang of it I'll post a bump pic.

I don't think I have felt a foot yet, but I have certainly felt legs, and what could be either his head or his bum! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Love the bump pics! Can't wait for mine to look more bump like.


----------



## Lozdi

Hurry up bumps and show so I can see more bump pics! Mindy if you go the way I did you will wake up to a bump by about 11 weeks!

Mrs Miggins have you got a mini bump yet? Have you had the there is a baby in my tummy talk with Edie yet? Mine didn't quite believe me til the bump began to take shape!

Pichi I saw a consultant at my first 'normal scan' (not the ones in the EPAU) and it was just because of my asprin use. I have a scatter brain so can't remember if you have said why you need to see a consultant. :dohh:


----------



## hopeithappens

pichi - my bumps tiny compared to yours, i wanna bigger bump i just look fat not preg :haha: im sure i was bigger with ds

wen i 1st tried explaining to ds there was a baby in my belly he tried to look through my belly button then looked at me all seriously and said mammy cant c its to dark :haha:

less than 24hrs left and ill hopefully know what he/she is, excited lol

but keeping my fingers crossed my migraine the other day was a 1 off, last time i had 1 i was 6+ months preg with ds and i had one or more every single day for 3 weeks was horrendous, but touch wood it doesnt happen this time


----------



## Bumpblues82

I can't wait for my bump if I ever get one :/ feeling a bit odd today cause my ms has gone as of Sunday ?? I was really ill on fri and sat and the week before that but I saw a hb yesterday ?? I'm still sleepy tho it's seems like this pregnancy is the same as aidens same symptoms and things :/


----------



## pichi

*lozdi *- i need to go to see the consultant because i'm aiming for a VBAC. Pixie was an EMSC because she was "undiagnosed breech" so i guess i have to get told of the procedures etc... and what happens if i go over because i've been told i won't be allowed to be induced. 

aw *hopeithappens* i think i just look fat! i'd take a 20+4 bump pic tonight but OH was naughty and brought home pizza for tea so it would be more food bump :haha:

Pixie talks through my tummy. apparently it's her little sister and she's going to get to sleep in her bed lol

*Bumpblues82*: your MS might have subsided as the hormones level out then it may come back as they start to rise again :)


----------



## hopeithappens

bump - my sickness came and went all the time with this 1, can understand the worry tho, but if this pg is much like ur sons thats a gd thing :)

pichi - u def dont look fat, but uve got me thinkin bout pizza now :haha: i cd quite happily eat everything in sight at the min, bless pixie, ds has said from the start this babys pink and he keeps sayin he wants a sister lol

well ive got 10mins then im subjected to an hr of geordie shore as oh loves it :haha:


----------



## pichi

i've just watched the Gordon Ramsay thing - now there's nothing on hah


----------



## Lozdi

hopeithappens said:


> pichi - my bumps tiny compared to yours, i wanna bigger bump i just look fat not preg :haha: im sure i was bigger with ds
> 
> wen i 1st tried explaining to ds there was a baby in my belly he tried to look through my belly button then looked at me all seriously and said mammy cant c its to dark :haha:
> 
> less than 24hrs left and ill hopefully know what he/she is, excited lol
> 
> but keeping my fingers crossed my migraine the other day was a 1 off, last time i had 1 i was 6+ months preg with ds and i had one or more every single day for 3 weeks was horrendous, but touch wood it doesnt happen this time

Aww thats so cute I love it when little ones get all serious! :hugs:


----------



## Crayz

Pichi-your bump is gorgeous! I have bump envy and I'm not even pregnant anymore!

Loz-I know what you mean about movement stopping when your OH looks. Yeardley did the same thing. It was like she was always being shy with her Daddy. Now she twitches and kicks in her "condo" (incubator) like crazy and he's like, "Wow, I bet that felt weird inside your body." How is your BP and sugar levels hon? I hope with all of your medical equipment it's still looking good!

Clobo-your bump is growing nicely! You still look beautiful! I bet those kicks mean your LO will be a famous footballer!

Bump-YAY FOR YOUR SCAN! So great that they could see the HB without an internal!! So happy for you lady!

Hopeithappens-i'm dying to hear the news!

Mrs. Migg-I can't wait to see your bump pics! I'm glad to hear your pregnancy is going well so far!

Well, they did another heart thingy (I'm so technical) and found a hole. VSD. It's common in premies. It's on the muscular part which is good news. If it's small, it should close on it's own no problem in a few months. If it's medium to large, it could still close, but if it doesn't she'll need minor surgery at around 6 months to a year to close it with a small mesh patch. After that she'll be fine except she'll have to take anti-biotics before she goes to the dentist forever. I asked, "So I won't have to wrap her in bubble wrap forever?" He just smiled and said, "No, I don't think so."

We find out today the size of the hole. Please ladies, prayers that it's small and will close on it's own. I'm beside myself right now.

She is showing no symptoms or signs that it's serious, and he said the louder the murmur, the smaller the hole, and hers is loud! So that's what is keeping me from breaking down.

Just writing this makes me tear up. I just love her so much I can't bare the thought of her struggling. She struggled in the womb and out. I just want to bring her home and love her. This is such a roller coaster!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah Crayz I'm sending all the positivity I can. Your little one is such a tough cookie. I pray it's something that will close up on its own. You are so strong. 
Hope my daughter tries to look through my bellybutton to see the baby as well! She cuddles and kisses my tummy and says "ah, she lovely" and the other day she was playing with her stickers and put two on my belly cos she wanted to share with baby. It's so sweet. It scares me as if something went wrong now I don't know how I'd explain to her.


----------



## Lozdi

Crayz I bet its the smallest hole possible and will be gone in no time! I happen to think everyone should take antibiotics before a dental visit....I bet each day seems like an eternity right now when all you want to do it take her home- the day will come! She is a born fighter, I can feel it. :hugs::flower:

Mrs Miggins thats so cute! She will be a great big sister! You might even get her helping with nappy changes :haha: I understand its scary the thought of something going wrong at this point and you having to have a conversation about it...when I had the mmc, my kids already knew I had a baby in my tummy, and I dreaded telling them. I ended up simply saying that the baby had trouble growing and was not going to be able to grow into a big enough baby to be born. They took it in the way kids take death- in their stride.

That being said...your Migglet is in your tummy for the duration- you will not be having that kind of conversation with Migglet's Big Sister! :hugs:

Lil Fella seems to be transverse today! :dohh: Glad he is having fun in there...but he better get head down by 36 weeks!


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh, my bp and sugar levels are optimum. Had a high bp reading yesterday, but I took it while stressed, it went back down after half an hour of purposeful destressing.


----------



## too_scared

sending lots of healing vibes to your beautiful girl, crayz.

i am happy to hear your bp and sugars are doing so well, lozdi :)

i did another test today, at 4+3. i am starting to feel better about posting here now. i am still terrified and i know it is going to take quite a bit more time before i am not so scared, but this test made me happier :)

maybe i should introduce myself to the ladies who don't know me from the other thread. you can call me mindy if you would like. i am 35, 36 in 6 months, we are ttc our first. i had a mmc in february that needed to be medically managed mar 1. i was 10 weeks when the bleeding started and the baby measured 7 weeks or so. i waited a cycle and tried again and was lucky enough to catch the egg again that next cycle. i made it to 5 weeks and mc'ed naturally. i waited another cycle for some testing and started trying again. again, i was really lucky to catch the egg again this cycle. i am hoping this is the one. :)
 



Attached Files:







4+3 noon.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Mindy*, congratulations my dear, you are right to post here, we all know exactly how you are feeling so you are in the best place, and you must think positively!!! Nice strong 3+ is a good sign!!

*Bump*, aw my dear you WILL have that bump, you must think positively too :hugs:

Yes come on ladies, we need more bump pics!!

*Lexi*, aw my dear, have they told you yet whats going on with Yeardleys heart?? Im praying its small and easily fixed too my dear, sending you all the biggest love and hugs xxx

*Loz*, good news on the results!! Ive been told my iron levels are good so no need for tablets for me and should be no more blood tests, yay!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

do you guys think i should be worried about getting a 3+ at only 4+3? there is a lady posting on the pregnancy gallery thread about getting a 2-3 weeks at 11 dpo and the women are mentioning possible ectopic or molar pregnancy. i am worried. i have an appt with my dr for the 11th. that is the earliest i could get in. :(


----------



## hopeithappens

i would try not to worry to much bout that ts the digi i did at 14dpo i got 1-2 lol, which granted at the time i did worry but ur gettin 3+ now so ur hcg is obv goin up and up and will continue to :)

Just thought i would update u all on my scan yesterday everythings is perfect and im having another little boy, although he wasnt cooperating very much they way he was lying it took ages 2check on all his organs in the end she had to go and c if anyone else was available to c if they cd do any better and in the mean time i had 2run and jump about in the room like a fruit loop trying to get him to change his position, which sort of worked :haha: ill get a pic on as soon as i get the best 1 back, we had 4 pics of him and my future mil wanted 1 so oh handed her them 2 choose 1 but 4got to take ours out so she obv chose the best 1 which was ours so ive told oh 2go later explain and get it back :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Sounds like you had a fun time at your scan! Congrats on another little boy :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats on another little boy!


----------



## Lozdi

Mindy you might have 2 in there! Or an early implanter. I read somewhere that the 3+ means 2000 hcg and up, so although +3 seems alot, 2000 hcg isn't a massive number, its slightly out of the 'range' for 4 weeks, but the range for 5 weeks is 18 - 7,340 mIU/m and we are all slightly different- right from the moment we are conceived we are all different, maybe you made high hcg for your mum when you were just forming too! :hugs:

Congratulations Hope! Now starts the name debate eh? We still haven't got a name for ours! Your boy sounds about as awkward as mine was at the 20 week scan :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks so much Lozdi :) you made me feel much better. I think I probably implanted at 5 dpo from looking at my chart. Thanks!


----------



## Clobo

Hi *Tooscared*, please try not to worry, the trouble with these things are that they are very subjective .... it could mean multiples or earlier than expected implantation but it could just be that you did it with really concentrated wee at the time. Everybody has different levels and i think these tests are really just a gimmick that helps them sell more to be honest. You'll be fine my dear :hugs:

xxx


----------



## too_scared

thank you so much! you ladies really are wonderful. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS I agree with Clo. I actually hate those digis and I didn't use one this time as I didn't need another thing to obsess over. 5 dpo is nice and early to implant and it stands to reason you would then have longer for your hcg to start rising.


----------



## too_scared

thank you, mrs. m. :hugs: i am just worried about everything, i guess. :S

i only used the digital test because i had one left and i was curious. 

i am having off and on cramping. i am also worried quite a bit about that. i am also worried that besides the off and on cramping and being more tired i don't feel pg at all. :(


----------



## pichi

TS i NEVER feel/felt pregnant - which makes you even more paranoid. no symptoms for me at all. just take it one day at a time :flower: i know i was a nervous wreck until my scan so you are not alone :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

thank you so much :) 

i have a dr appt on wednesday. it can't come fast enough. 

i have a little "problem". my parents are coming to visit us and will be staying with us for about a week. i don't plan to tell anyone about this for quite a while yet. i don't know what i am going to do about the dr appt. also, all the supplements i am taking. i am sure i can hide it, right?? maybe i will keep my supplements in my bedroom and take them there. i am taking my regular prenatal, omega oils, and baby aspirin. i am afraid the baby aspirin will be the tip off... they will be here tomorrow or monday.


----------



## Lozdi

I had all manner of crampings and twinges in the early weeks, some even made me gasp! The tiredness is a very good sign too, means your lil bean is working his or her tiny butt off growing and zapping all of your energy! Also the extra progesterone can make you sleepy! I'm sure you can hide your supplements fron your parents- unless they like to nosey in your bedroom! :dohh:

I went to the local festival today, which starts as a parade and ends up in a park/recreation area full of stalls and fun things to do. I joined the parade with my boys, my friend, her hubby, and their girls (OH was at home in bed recovering from a very late work night made later by getting drunk with his boss :haha:) So I just left him in bed lol we joined the parade at 11 ish, and got back from the day at 4 pm...then I had to sleep for 2 hours just to have the energy to go pee! :haha: I'm achey now but it was alot of fun!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz look how far across your ticker is now! It doesn't seem long at all since your bfp. 
TS I don't know..I can never keep it secret from my folks. They know as soon as I refuse a glass of wine! My Dad really wished I hadn't told him until after my 12 week scan and I would have liked not to have done to spare him the worry but he would have known.


----------



## too_scared

thanks guys :) i think that the cramps and twinges are probably normal, and they are not constant so i am definitely over thinking things, not very often at all. i am just worried about an ectopic... :S

i think i should be ok to hide it from my parents. i hope, anyway! mrs. m, i don't drink (it makes me sick - not a hangover, one drink! :S) and neither do my parents, so i don't think anything like that will give me away. they know i am really working hard at changing my diet because of my new found gluten intolerance so any diet changes won't be a tip off either. my parents did ask if we are planning to try again and i told them yes, but not any details. they don't even know about my last mc. my sister broke the news that she is pg about a week or 2 after my last mc. no one knows. :( i didn't want to tell everyone again after the first time. :(

wow, lozdi! that is a long day! sounds like a fun time, though!


----------



## Lozdi

I was scared of ectopic too- even though nothing in my history suggests that I am high risk- its what mc does to us, makes us think every possible thing that could go wrong will go wrong. :wacko:

Less than 10 weeks to go! ( I would say 8 at a push) because I don't think I'll go to 40 weeks. I'm stepping up my nesting now to a more energetic pace, must have the house spotless and organized for the home birth home visit!

Sleeping is becoming difficult- I start off on my back because I'm comfiest that way and don't feel like I'm squishing Lil Fella, but I turn alot in the night and always half wake up when I do so, and 9 out of 10 times say OUCH really loudly during the process :haha:

DTD is kind of funny, because I have put on 4 stone since my faint little bfp, and OH is struggling to find my twinkle! :haha: But then when he does he says its like a furnace and can't last longer than a few minutes before he um, has his moment! I weight more than him now too, so positioning is not easy! I think its the first time in his life that he has been intimate with a women who out weighs him LOL he seems happy though!


----------



## too_scared

thank you, lozdi :) dr on wednesday so maybe that will easy my mind some regarding that. 

8 more weeks! oh my! i am so excited for you :D


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Loz*, Ive started the nesting today too, made a casserole for tea tonight and freezing half and I made a chilli for tomorrow night to eat quickly before NCT class and freezing half of that too!! :munch:

Yup sleeping is getting tricky, I had cramp yesterday morning and since then my calf is killing me, im walking like an old lady and its making my little bit of back ache a whle lot worse!!! Oh dear, making sure i drink LOTS of water now to try not to get it again!!

As for :sex:, im not getting any, either im too tired or hubby is not wanting it, he says it isnt that he doesnt find me attractive any more, more the fact that there is a baby staring him in the face!!! Hey ho, he had two years of it while we were TTC im sure we can cope a few more months!!!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

:haha: OH did say he was a little freaked about putting his man bits right in, because he knows the baby is kind of close to it. I explained the cervix to him, and pointed out I would rather he didn't hold back too much :blush: We usually do it spooning, so I don't have to worry about him seeing the baby moving while we are at it, though usually LIl Fella is asleep when we get intimate. I simply don't let OH anywhere near me if baby is in a wiggly mood! :haha:

The calf cramps are horrid! I've had them with all three- its like *wake up, stretch, realize, try to stop the stretch OUCH!* :dohh:

I haven't frozen any meals- 2 reasons for that....1: I need ALL available freezer space for ice cups, and 2: OH is a marvelous cook and he will take care of all that when I am recovering from birth and spending my time either awake feeding baby or sleeping when baby sleeps. :happydance:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies 

T minus 13hrs and 30mins until my scan. I am praying and hoping that I will see a wriggly baby blob on the screen tomorrow and no "oh shit" look on the sonographers face. I have had some really bad cramps all the way through this one TS. I think alot of it is down to having a BFP so close to your last loss...it probably did not fully go back to normal.


----------



## too_scared

i can't wait to hear the wonderful update after your scan!!


----------



## Lozdi

Not long Debzie, don't look at the techs face because in my experience, they wear a blank look until they know whats going on anyway, and tend to frown in concentration- NOT good looks to be seeing when your laying there with your heart in your mouth worrying and trying to remember how to breath! :hugs:

I can't wait to see a pic of your wiggly blob :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck Debzie. I have a great feeling about it, I'm rooting for you. Like Loz says, I usually cover my eyes but the two scans I have had this time I've known everything is fine as they turned the screen round to show me straight away as soon as they saw the heartbeat. 
Loz we never dtd when I was heavily pregnant with DD as Mark was struggling with some "issues" around that time and we went a good year or so without it. This time round I have been too scared to do anything since getting my bfp and who knows if we will get round to it later on. I think he is a bit freaked out by it as well. 
TS, hope you are bearing up ok. 
Clobo, Crayz, everyone else, hello! Hope you are all ok and Crayz I hope little Yeardley is doing well.


----------



## too_scared

thanks, mrs. m :) 

i am feeling much better today. much less cramping, thankfully. i was quite nauseous this morning so i am guessing that is a good sign! :)

i hope you are all well!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Loz*, yep its exactly like that with the cramps, ive stocked up on the lucozade water and drinking two of those every day to help!! My leg aches so much today i can hardly walk or drive on it today so im home from work!!

*Debzie*, good luck today, cant wait to hear good news :hugs:

*MrsM*, wow 15 weeks, brilliant, hope everything is ok with you??Have you got your 16 week apt soon??

xxx


----------



## debzie

Scan was perfect measuring ahead 3 days so 9+6. Very wriggly baby that even gave us a wave. As all my losses have been at the latest 8 weeks I am so excite:cloud9:d now. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 034.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Clobo

:cloud9: :happydance: :yipee:
:cloud9: :happydance: :yipee:
:cloud9: :happydance: :yipee:
:cloud9: :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## Lozdi

Woohoooooo Debzie! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

*waves at wiggler!*

:cloud9: Have you got a nickname picked out?


----------



## too_scared

yay! yay! yay! that is the best news!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

congrats Debzie!


----------



## hopeithappens

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: sooooo happy for you debzie


----------



## debzie

Thankyou ladies I am so chuffed I can't stop smiling.


----------



## Lozdi

OH and I MIGHT have agreed on a name for Lil Fella! :happydance:

I haven't told anyone! I'm not even sure if we will stick with it...but at the moment, we like Dexter! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thats a nice name Loz! I CANNOT decide on a boys name. I never could with Edie either.


----------



## Twinkie210

Boy names are super hard for me too! My mom came up with Little Dude's name (Liam) and it goes well with his brother's name (Logan). It just sucks that they both have super popular names, but I guess no one will tease them for having an unusual name, they just may have another kid with their name in their classes at school (Logan has every year, so I think he is used to it!). There are pro's and con's to any name you choose!


----------



## Lozdi

We have to pick something that goes with unusual names- because my boys are Marcellus and Lucian! They are the only ones with those names at their school, so far so good there has been no bullying not that anyone could bully my boys they are too confident and tough! :haha: Sometimes a teacher with pronounce Lucian wrong (its lu-shan, but they pronounce is luci-en) and he is quick to correct them! :haha:

I think Dexter goes nicely with those names :happydance:

Its so hard to decide on a name though, SO HARD! 

So we have a Yeardley, and a possible Dexter...ooo its so exiting! I can't wait to see the next name!


----------



## debzie

Loz I love that name. Whoo hoo.

I find choosing names hard since trying for no.2 we have debated so many. Mine are more conventional. Chloe Louise, Jessica, Sydney, Harriet, for a girl. Chris has allteady picked Connor or calling for a boy and I don't like them. I like james.


----------



## Lozdi

James is such a timeless classic, its lovely! I have no idea what I would call a girl, I would probably find that even harder than a boys name! I'm used to boys :haha: and speaking of which, I must go fetch mine from school! BnB is making me late! :blush:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, it has made me late several times too!

Loz- I love all the names together! They are uncommon, but not weird like some of the celebrity names now ;) Plus they are all really strong names for your boys. 

I love so many girls names, it would be so hard to choose one! Front runners for girls are Layla and Lacie, but I am not sure I will ever get to use these. DH is not completely convinced that we will have a #3 and if we do I have a feeling it will be another boy ;)


----------



## hopeithappens

loz - dexters lovely

i think were sticking with kieron james, i had that in my mind before i knew he was a he, oh said yeah i like it then came in the other day and said im not to keen on that anymore i like tyler but i said no because it totally doesnt sound right with his surname, but then he said if i like kieron so much then thats what hell be :) 
i had hollie louise picked for a girl and i had that picked when i was pg with ds1 so there would of been no arguments there :haha:

im soooo tired at the min just starting ot realise i cant do everything i used to i.e housework etc which would sound like a good thing but i dont like oh doing anythin as he doesnt do it how i do :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - thought I'd jump in here as I don't get to see enough of you on our old thread, hope thats okay. Seeing lots of people that I recognise but I think I was too scared at the begining to use a PAL thread, hence why still using my journal LOL

Loving reading about everyones baby names, and loving Dexter!


----------



## debzie

Hi pink and you ate more than welcome here. I don't tend to go on the trying straight after loss thread so much now.


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies

Love all the names and Loz, Dexter was a name that Ben suggested for our boy although i dont think we are going to use it ... we cant decide on a boys name ... James is another of our options .... our original boys name was George but since it took us so long to get preggo two of our friends used it! Guess we will just have to wait and see if its a boy what he looks like!!

Our girl will be Poppy though!!

xxx


----------



## pichi

i know someone whos little boy is called Dexter :) our little boy will be called Xander :D


----------



## Lozdi

Good to see you in here Pink! :flower: I keep up to date with reading on the other thread, but I lack the brain power to make detailed replies :dohh: By the time I'm done reading up, most of what I have read has become a jumble in my mind!

I thought about Xander but my oldests best friend from up the roads younger brother is alexander and xander for short! He is soooo cute, almost 2 years old and has the curliest hair ever! He gets very serious too, which is beyond cute!:haha:


----------



## pichi

aww!

my OH is Alexander and his dad is an Alexander and his dad was an Alexander... you see the pattern :haha: so we wanted to keep tradition but give it a modern twist :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Pink it's lovely to see you here! Mark and I cannot agree on names. I'm hoping we will come across a name, like we did with Edie (in a museum :haha:) and both liked it, as anything I come up with he turns his nose up at. For boys he likes really biblical names like Moses. I want Damon :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

I've always had Ben and Emma in my head. OH has never really mentioned names before but did say he liked Poppy although I am not too sure about that one. Don't think it would go with our surname either!


----------



## MrsBoudica

+I fell pregnant within 3 weeks of losing our first at 10 weeks and she stuck like glue and we now have a beautiful 19 month old girl. You'll be fine. I kept being told that you're most likely to lose your first if you're going to lose any. 

I'm glad you have found some support on this site. My feelings are mixed. No one seems to reply to my posts and sometimes I wonder if I should have bothered sharing news, was there any point in tempting fate for the lack of support I'm getting. I'm terrified and it's like even in a supportive environment I still can't find any.


----------



## Lozdi

MrsBoudica said:


> +I fell pregnant within 3 weeks of losing our first at 10 weeks and she stuck like glue and we now have a beautiful 19 month old girl. You'll be fine. I kept being told that you're most likely to lose your first if you're going to lose any.
> 
> I'm glad you have found some support on this site. My feelings are mixed. No one seems to reply to my posts and sometimes I wonder if I should have bothered sharing news, was there any point in tempting fate for the lack of support I'm getting. I'm terrified and it's like even in a supportive environment I still can't find any.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:I'm sorry for your loss, and congratulations on your daughter and new pregnancy! You should stick around on this thread :hugs:

I usually post on here, and randomly in the 3 tri's but I admit I am not good at keeping up with all the new threads! Stay with us and share your worries and milestones :flower::hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsBoudica said:


> +I fell pregnant within 3 weeks of losing our first at 10 weeks and she stuck like glue and we now have a beautiful 19 month old girl. You'll be fine. I kept being told that you're most likely to lose your first if you're going to lose any.
> 
> I'm glad you have found some support on this site. My feelings are mixed. No one seems to reply to my posts and sometimes I wonder if I should have bothered sharing news, was there any point in tempting fate for the lack of support I'm getting. I'm terrified and it's like even in a supportive environment I still can't find any.

Congrats on your new pregnancy!

I think it is always hard to find a niche on a website like this. This thread is great, I stalk alot and don't post as regularly, but it is a great place to vent frustrations, worries, and stress ;) 

Have you found a thread for the month of your due date yet? I am in a couple of those and it seems to help since all the ladies are due around the same time as you, you experience a lot of the same things together.

I think a lot of ladies have a few threads that they follow and then just post randomly on other threads, which is what I do.

Welcome to this thread! I hope you find it supportive!:hugs:


----------



## too_scared

good afternoon/evening ladies :)

so sorry for your loss, mrs. boudica. sorry you are feeling neglected. :hugs: i only just joined this thread too. the ladies here are really friendly and supportive. 

i had my first dr's appt today. it went well. he said he doesn't feel anything in my abdomen that would lead him to think ectopic but since i am so worried (high hcg and cramping mostly on the left) he sent me for a scan. i have that appt tomorrow. please cross your fingers for me. the dr joked that maybe i am having twins and that would account for my high hcg... haha!

my parents are still here. we haven't told them and hope that we don't have to until 2nd tri. i am hoping they will be gone to our home town by the time i have my appt tomorrow. they said they are going back there tomorrow to visit more family. 

i hope you are all well :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Miss Boudica and welcome! Good luck for your pregnancy. 
Mindy, can't wait to hear good news from you tomorrow! I'm pleased you got an early scan.


----------



## too_scared

thank you, mrs. m! i am very nervous, but i am happy to get the scan too. i just don't like the tech who is doing the scan :( he is the older guy who refuses to do an internal scan. after my last mc he said that there was no evidence at all that i was even pg :(

how are you doing? i hope you are well!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi TS - fingers crossed he is on holiday and somebody else may be doing the scan. It is not good seeing the same person after a bad meeting but I am sure seeing the baby on screen will make you forget all about his idiocy.

Hello Miss Boudica, although 'new' to this thread I know a lot of the ladies and I am know you will find the support you need. Congrats on the new pg.

afm - had my anatomy scan today. All is well, no problems noted. I was given a list of this and detection rates and was surprised at how much they can see and how good the detection for it was. Dr doing the scan very sure it is a boy - so team blue for us. OH still taking it in as his preference was a girl but is happy that he is healthy and fine.


----------



## Lozdi

Blue Smartie! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Tell OH its ok you will have a girl next time and she will have a nice big strong brother to protect her! :hugs: Boy bits are so obvious aren't they :haha: 

Mindy just ignore the grumpy tech he does not sound pleasant, fingers crossed its his day off! :hugs:

Lil Fella is having a party at the moment, and seems to be break dancing!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah that's unusual most men want a son first! Like you say as long as everything is fine it doesn't matter does it? My OH's preference is boy this time because his son has 2 sisters so it would be nice for him to have a brother. But then, our daughter has a brother and I think it would be nice for her to have a sister! I don't care as long as I have a healthy baby.


----------



## pichi

Lozdi said:


> Blue Smartie! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Tell OH its ok you will have a girl next time and she will have a nice big strong brother to protect her! :hugs: Boy bits are so obvious aren't they :haha:
> 
> Mindy just ignore the grumpy tech he does not sound pleasant, fingers crossed its his day off! :hugs:
> 
> Lil Fella is having a party at the moment, and seems to be break dancing!

our boy bits wern't obvious at all that's why we've got a gender scan booked for saturday :dohh: lol


----------



## Clobo

Hiya :wave:

*Mrs Boudica*, so sorry you feel ignored, i find that some threads are just too well established or have too many people on them to easily get started in them, this is a really good thread though and you will make friends here :friends: How many weeks pregnant are you?? I agree with finding, or even starting if there isnt one, a thread for the month you are due, Im on the September babies and only joined a few weeks ago but its brilliant as everyone is in the same boat :boat:

*TS*, good luck for tomorrow my dear, yes ignore the stupid tech and im sure you'll be able to see exactly whats going on :hugs:

*Pink*, :yipee: for anatomy scan all being well and congratulations for being team :blue: That scan is amazing isnt it, you can see so much!!

*Loz*, hee hee my baby seems to be throwing shapes all the time and now s/he is getting fatter the kicks are more like full blast jolts!!!

How are all the other ladies doing?? :flower:

Im off out for a meal, really struggling to fit a lot in these days so have a loose dress on so i can really fill up!!! :munch: xxx


----------



## too_scared

yay for team blue, pink!! :happydance: 

i hope you are all having a good evening :)

my parents are still here and we boiled lobsters and mussels for them this evening. they actually went and got the mussels out of the ocean themselves - dh, my dad, and our friend that is, us girls just watched. haha! i don't like either of those things so i ended up with chicken salad and crackers. it took so long to get the food ready that i was quite nauseous by then so i barely ate anything :( oh well! i'm eating too much junk lately anyway. haha!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thinking of you today for your scan TS. What time do you have to go?


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :) I go at 3:30 and then have to see the Dr right after for results, thankfully. I think I am 4.5 hours behind you guys so, 8 pm your time. I will update :)


----------



## Clobo

Hope everything goes ok *TS*, sounds like you had a fun evening to keep your mind off of things :hugs: xxx


----------



## too_scared

thank you. i am just starting to drink water now. but, i started spotting, very light brown, about 3 hours ago :( i don't know what to expect at all. :cry:


----------



## Clobo

Stay positive my dear, spotting can be normal in pregnancy, we are all sending you hugs and positive thoughts xxx


----------



## too_scared

thank you so much. i am trying to keep positive.


----------



## pichi

when is your scan TS? hope the spotting means nothing. lots of girls spot in the early stages of pregnancy for many other reasons other than what we hope it's not


----------



## too_scared

thank you. it is in 40 minutes. then i have to see the dr. i will update when i come home.


----------



## too_scared

i am back with good news :)

the scan went well. measuring just where it should with the sac and fetal pole. the scan did show a cyst on my left ovary, which both the tech and the dr think is a corpus luteal cyst. the radiologist will send the report back soon and if it is anything else the dr will call. the dr said the cyst might be what is causing the light spotting and the pain on my left side. 

i am relieved!

i hope all you ladies are well! take care!


----------



## Twinkie210

too_scared said:


> i am back with good news :)
> 
> the scan went well. measuring just where it should with the sac and fetal pole. the scan did show a cyst on my left ovary, which both the tech and the dr think is a corpus luteal cyst. the radiologist will send the report back soon and if it is anything else the dr will call. the dr said the cyst might be what is causing the light spotting and the pain on my left side.
> 
> i am relieved!
> 
> i hope all you ladies are well! take care!

Great news!


----------



## debzie

Pink Yeah for team blue. 

Great news on the scan too ts. 

I'm still anxiously awaiting my 12 week scan date hope it will come in the post tomorrow. I need something else to aim for. 
Cannot believe I'm 10 weeks tomorrow. I feel in limbo as I'm so excited but trying to hold back a little I want to start looking at clothes etc but its way too early. Looking at maternity clothes is as far as i am getting at the moment. I have told my dad and Emily. It's my dads 60th and my mam and dads ruby wedding so. we are planning a family meal out next week. I just know my brother and Sil will get suspicious. My brother has guessed all the times I have been pregnant. He says he just knows. We will see.


----------



## too_scared

i hope your appt comes tomorrow, debzie :) wow! 10 weeks tomorrow. that is great! it will be interesting to know if your brother guesses.


----------



## MrsBoudica

Thanks ladies, sorry I've been away for a few days just been so busy and trying to take my mind off the pregnancy for a bit, nothing has gone wrong as such it's just I find my brain gets the better of me if I think about it too much! I've been a little concerned as my symptoms seem completely different to my previous 3 and kinda come and go, suffering mostly with lightheadedness (is that even a word? Lol), dizziness (when standing up and moving about), feel a bit tired and a little nauseous but only if I'm hungry. Hubby and I are trying to keep conversation about the bean to a positive minimum, i.e. practical but unexcited chat about what where we can get a decent 2ndhand stroller, what cot we'll get and what sort of sling to look out for. So obviously we're hoping this one has a happy ending but we're desperately trying not to get excited but it all just yet. I've posted in 'pregnancy after a loss' about chances of an early scan but I'm not sure about whether or not I really want it, it's just that I hate 12 weeks scans (background: never made it to 1st one, 2nd one great (DD) but no one with me as DH had to work and I bawled my eyes out and 3rd was where we discovered mmc). So I feel like I would like a heads up if anything is likely to go wrong sand I can prepare for worst, don't want to prepare for worst now as really want to enjoy this pregnancy as I have spent the previous ones freaked out.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - absolutely fab news!! Any pics?

Debzie - can't believe its 10 weeks already! Who sorted out your 12 weeks scan? EPU couldn't do that for me I had to do it through my GP mw. I was very insistent this time as the hospital never recieved my first 12 weeks referal from her (in the end not needed but still).

Miss B - we all kwow what you are going through. There were times I had to step back a bit, even from here, as it all seemed to overwhelming to think about. As for symptoms nearlty everyone wil tell you that each pg has been different, me included. The first I had little sickness but the soreet boobs ever and that ended in mmc. This time the boobs have been tender but the nausea was horrible. Although we try to compare good with bad it just isn't possible. AS for scans I never made it to 12 weeks until this pg. I really wanted an early scan with pg 2 and 3 but they wouldn't see me till near 8 weeks (which I know is still early but not as early as some get) there was no way I could wait till 12 weeks. I think having a mmc makes you want an early scan more as then 'you'll know' it was the thinking everything was okay for so long that was the worst. The chance of everything being good for you is very high, so try to stay +ve as best you can.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Miss B. this is my 4th pregnancy. I have a similar history with 12 week scans, my first one was an emergency at 11 weeks as I was having pains which turned out just to be round ligament pains. Scan was fine, the result of that is a curly haired little girl of 2 covered in baked beans. My OH wasn't present at the scan though. Pregnancy 2 ended at 7 weeks, pregnancy 3 ended 2 weeks before my 12 week scan. This time I wasn't offered an early scan. I got to 7 weeks and went to the doctor in floods of tears convinced it was all over as I had had a couple of days without symptoms. Dr took pity on me and rang epu telling them I had cramps. I went the next morning and all was well. Symptoms returned immediately. 
12 week scan followed and all was well. If you can persuade someone to give you a scan at 7 weeks, or if you can afford a private scan ( I couldn't at the time) I really think you should. I just couldn't make it to 12 weeks. I lost the plot!


----------



## hopeithappens

ts - great news bout the scan

wonder if anyone can help me if theyve had the same thing etc went to the loo before and had what can only be described as quite a bit of ewcm the only time ive ever had this wen pg was with ds 4days before i went into labour which would of been the mucous plug comin away which was gr8 then, only now because thats the only time ive ever seen it im in a bit of a panic, spoke 2 midwife who said it sounds normal but if i get a lot more or if turns watery over the next few hrs 2ring back, but im still panicking


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope - having never had a mucus plug so not sure if this will help. I can only say that my cm has been in overdrive since becoming pg and have to wear panytliner everyday. I suppose it is more creamy/watery than ewcm though. :hugs:


----------



## hopeithappens

thanx pink, my cm has increased a lot to since becoming pg but nothin like 2day, i cant believe how relaxed i must of been wen i was pg with ds1 found out i was pg and just expected the baby at the end never thought of anything going wrong thankfully it didnt, but this time im fully aware not everything goes 2plan and anything like 2day just sends me into a panic


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. B - I think we have all felt the same way :hugs: I only got a really early scan because my Hpt was really dark and I was having pain on one side. I told the Dr I was scared of an ectopic so he sent me for one. It is still way too early for me to feel comfortable about this pg but I am happy I know everything is ok so far. I don't know when I will get another scan, maybe 12 weeks, but I am also nervous since I never made it to 12 weeks before. 

Hope - I haven't had experience with that before but I wanted to say I really hope it is nothing and I'm sure your little baby is just fine :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Mrs. B- I have only had 1 mc, but it ended at about 8 weeks, 2 before my first Dr. appt. I knew I couldn't wait until 10-12 weeks when I got pregnant again and my Dr. was great. He did blood work to make sure my hormone level was rising and brought me in for a scan at 7.5 weeks. I ended up having a scan before that due to bleeding (it was about 5.5 weeks, but it was too early to see a fetal pole. I am in the U.S however and I know that early scans are more common here. Oh I did get an early scan with my MC which is when I found out that the pregnancy wasn't viable, so I completely understand a fear of scans, even early ones are scary!

Hope- I had a bunch of strange discharge between 20 and 22 weeks. Like you it was kind of like EWCM and I was convinced it was my plug and I was dilating. I also had some light spotting. I called my Dr. and he checked me and said my cervix was nice and long and closed, so nothing to worry about. I guess mine was caused by changing hormones. It never hurts to check with you Dr./midwife though. Just to warn you, my discharge is now more watery than anything, which is even more concening because it is hard to tell the difference between that and amniotic fluid, but I try to stay calm and just watch the amount that I have. If I ever think it is too much to be discharge I will be calling the Dr. again!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*TS* - yay thats brilliant news!! So pleased it all went well chick, it wont be long till your 12 week appt, it feels like it will take forever but it will come around!!

*Hopeit*, Ive been getting all kinds of wierd discharge since early 20's weeks, i was told as long as it doesnt turn yellowy-green and doesnt smell then its ok, if it continues though id go back to the doctor just to put your mind at rest more than anything!!

*MrsB*, I know what you mean even after 1 mc, scans never had the same excitement again, but you mustnt compare this time to what happened last time, yes if you can afford it book a private scan ... how many weeks are you at the moment??

Big hugs ladies, *THINK POSITIVELY*!!!!! It will help your state of mind and keep you calmer which is in turn better for your and your babies health :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Great scan Mindy! I bet the spotting was late IB, I got that, mine was kind of orange! I had it with both my boys but not with the mmc, so seeing it with this one was very reassuring, not that you would think orange discharge would be reassuring! 

MissB my MMC totally freaked me out, so much so, that when I was in the hospital for the medical management I extracted a promise of an early scan from them next time I fell pregnant- which happened the first proper cycle after the mmc. They scanned me at what they called 7 weeks (I had been charting so was aware that I ovulated on day 20, not 14, so I was actually 6 weeks) They scanned me and were not happy with the findings because although there was a bean with a HB, my sac was massive, about twice the size it should have been and of course they were determined I should have been measuring 7 weeks not 6 and they just don't listen when you say 'actually, I ovulated on day 20' so they had me back 2 weeks after to check progress, which I was fine with because I knew bean was spot on for 32 dpo, which is what I was on the scan day, and I googled large sacs and couldn't find any horror stories about large sacs once there was a bean with a HB. 2 weeks later the baby was measuring spot on still, and the sac size had regulated back down to normal. Normally I would have had to go get a gp referral for an epau scan, but I called them, reminded them they had said they would scan me next time, and pointed out that I don't have any relationships with my local gp's so didn't feel I could explain my worries and be taken seriously.

I started taking low dose asprin at about 5 weeks because I got it into my head that my blood was too thick and caused the mmc, I still think thats what caused it and I'm approaching the point now where it time to stop the asprin and to be honest I'm a little worried to stop it. If the heart palpitations come back I will probably just half dose it til 35 weeks.

As for the discharge WELL I have never seen so much EWCM lol, pregnancy really made that stuff common for me- the only time beforehand I ever recall having it was around the time I ovulated and released the egg thats kicking me as I type, and even then I only saw it after I had used my speculum to have a look at my cervix! :haha:

Cheeky boy you have there then Pichi...or maybe a girly? Mine was obvious, much like my other boys, he was all 'look! I have a willy!' Mooning us at the gender scan at just 15 weeks :haha: Thats my boy, he will fit right in!

Lil Fella keeps trying to stretch his full length, its very funny and feels like there is an octopus in my tummy! He is so active I love it, he even did some breakdancing while my little brother was watching yesterday (I say little, but he is 18 and massive lol) He was amazed that the baby can make my tummy move like he does.

Debzie I held back too...but when I got the pram urge I became obsessed and had my dream pram by the time I hit 16 weeks. Early for pram buying I know, but it was get it early or risk there not being any left! Maybe you could treat yourself to a little something after your 12 week scan? I did, I went out and bought a little teddy that had the same crl as Lil Fella did at the scan. I got some funny looks when I got the ruler out and measured the crl of a teddy :haha:

Sorry for such a rambling reply, I am feeling high on hormones and a little all over the place today, just having a bacon sarnie then I am going to tame my kitchen into submission!:ninja:


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins...your signature makes me want jellybeans :haha::munch::munch::munch:


----------



## hopeithappens

thanx twinkle and clobo, i feel better now, took ds for his nursery visit for sept so that took my mind off it for a while, safe to say i think hes goin to enjoy it as he didnt want to leave :haha:


----------



## too_scared

thanks again everyone :) i really am so relieved. now i just have to sit back and relax while the little baby in there does what it should. 

pink, i forgot to mention before, i don't have any pictures. they don't give any (well, let you buy any) until 12 weeks. actually they won't even let your partner in the room until 12 weeks. :( the only scans i have ever had all had to do with my mc's before this one. it is awful to lay in there and just stare at the ceiling.

the tech is the same one who did all my scans here who was terrible. this time he was fantastic. at first he asked if i had a dr appt right after the scan and i said yes. that scared me since that is exactly what he asked me after my very first scan that showed my mmc. but this time he went on to tell me that he saw the sac and the fetal pole and that everything was measuring on schedule. then he told me about the cyst and that it could be causing pain/spotting. it was so much better. he said to me "i did your first one, didn't i?" and i said he scanned both my mc's. :( he was so much better this time.

i have to go back to see my dr in 3 weeks but i don't know when my next scan will be. i think that if i don't have bleeding/pain then i won't get a scan until much later. in my province the first scan is not until 18-20 weeks if there is no complications. i am hoping i will get one at 12 weeks. 

i am trying really hard to have a PMA and not to stress anymore. 

i hope everything is well with you all. i hope you all have a great weekend. we have to leave in a few hours to drive our dogs to a kennel. we are going to a concert tomorrow and will be gone for about 12-14 hours so the doggies are going to dog daycare/boarding until sunday. we have to drive them 1.5 hours to get there and then tomorrow we have to drive 2 hours to the concert. :S but, it is all worth it because we have VIP tickets to see Aerosmith!! WOOOOOOOOOO! haha!


----------



## pinksmarties

wow how archaic is that not letting your OH in, thats quite barbaric especially is there may be problems. I am glad though the scanner guy was much nicer this time. Have a fantastic time at the conert, lucky you getting to see Aerosmith, nevermind the VIP tickets!!

Hope - glad ds had a good time, that will make it easier when he does go properly.

loz - different people have said different things to me about aspirin. One mw (at the Epu which is worrying) said at my 10 week scan that I could stop now as it had 'done its job' - wth? Clearly I ignored her. The community mw said 32 weeks and the mw at the hospital on wednesday said 36. So who knows!! I t strange now feeling thses movement is must be so much more when they are bigger.


----------



## Clobo

The movements now are crazy! i guess they are they biggest now, baby is bigger and still has room to move, I actually get a proper jolt sometimes!!! :rofl:

*TS*, wow sounds like a lovely weekend planned chick! so glad the sonographer was nice this time, it makes so much difference! So what do you guys do about screening for Downs Syndrome then?? That has to be done between 12 and 14 weeks doesnt it?? Just wondering. Will you pay for a private scan do you think??

I didnt start buying anything untill after my 20 week scan but then i went mad!! *Loz* what pram did you get? I got I Candy Peach in sweetpea, i LOVE it!!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

i am not sure if they can do the NT scan here. maybe in St. John's. all they do here is the maternal serum screening. if something comes back scary on that then i guess they will proceed to the next step. as fast as i know they can't even do an amniotic fluid test here. although, i do know at one time they were able to do it because they were testing people for a genetic issue that is very common of people in newfoundland of french descent.

i do have a referral to a gyno in st. john's so i am sure they will do more testing there. hopefully i will get a NT scan. 

i am SO excited to see Aerosmith. Dream On is just about my most favourite song ever.


----------



## Lozdi

Yay Mindy- baby's first concert! :happydance: So glad the tech was on better form today! I probably would have thrown a fit if I was told OH couldn't come into my early scans :wacko: Heres an idea- what if you tell them you want the NT test but would prefer to go by the nuchal fold measurement first instead of the bloods because you don't want to be prodded any more than you have to. 

My pram is the Bebetto Murano...its like a monster truck! When the playroom (where the pram is) has been finished, its a bit of a mess right now, then I'll take some pics and post them for you all to see. It has great suspension and big fat proper tires! :happydance: I'm in a house of boys and having another boy, so figured a monster truck style pram would be perfect! My 7 year old is impressed with it, and thats the highest approval I could have gotten! :haha: (He likes ferarris etc)


----------



## debzie

Pink my midwife asked for my 12 week scan appointment at my booking in they then send out the date in the post. Also my next consultant appointment.

Loz I love that idea of a teddy. Managed to buy some maternity jeans today that's it. Noticed Chris eying up the baby stuff with Emily. 

Mrs b I have had three losses and my dd Emily and have had more scans than I care to mention enough that the receptionist at the women's centre knows me by sight now. I had a scan at 6+3 and 9+3 with this one. With previous pregnancies I feel thst it gave me a heads up. All my miscarriages have been mmcs.

Ts hope the spotting has eased up. I know how scary it is. Glad the tech was ok.

Afm had a wobble this morning just kept thinking I hope everything has developed ok with my baby as i know by 10 weeks all the major organs have developed. Feeling better now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS I hope I catch you before you go. I missed your news before I typed my last post, then when I read back it wouldn't let me comment. I was terrified when i read you had been spotting, but over the moon that all is well. So pleased for you!!!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :)

I will try that, Lozdi, that is a good idea. thanks!

I think the spotting has slowed down now. I hope so anyway. I am keeping this PMA and plan to keep good thoughts.

At least baby is starting off with some good music for his/her first concert! :happydance:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Hi ladies, can i join? I had a MMC in feb this year, started trying again in april and got my bfp a few days ago. Im jst over 4 weeks. I am so so scared :( I have a daughter who is 2 and a half, so when i fell pregnant last time i took it for granted everything would be ok, we told everyone really quickly. This time, me and OH are very worried! Im guessing you all know how i feel! How on earth can i ease our worry a bit? Also OH thinks we should kep it to ourselves this time, but when everyone knew and i had the MC everyone was so supportive, so if it happens again no1 would know and we would have no support! I dont like that Eurgh im just worrying arnt i! Sorry ladies i dont mean to be a negitive nelly!!


----------



## Clobo

Hi Erinsmummy, so sorry for your loss but congratulations on your BFP, thats great news. I have a few peices of advice from what I did earlier in the year when I was in your position and it really helped me ...

~ think about today, dont worry about the past or the future, for today you are pregnant!!
~ dont compare this pregnancy to either of your last ones, it is bound to have differences and similarities and that doesnt mean anything
~ keep yourself busy, it will help the days go past more quickly
~ stay positive, force yourself if you need to, say to yourself that everything WILL be ok
~ look after yourself, eat healthily, dont stress or overdo things

As for telling everyone, perhaps just tell your parents or close friend for now, as the weeks go on perhaps tell a few more people, I was like you and found that having told people meant they were more supportive but it doesnt mean you have to tell the world yet. :hugs:

What are you up to today? Have anything nice planned? Bet your daughter keeps you busy xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Thanks clobo. I think your right about telling people, will tell my parents and sister for now. My mil hates me so would rather leAve her lol. Yeah I've got lots to keep me busy, moving house in 2 weeks, getting married in 2 months, and then it'll be honeymoon and then x mas n then my daughters birthday do lots going on. Not up to much today as my parents are taking lo out, so I've got the day to myself :) thanks for the advice, I will def take it one day at a time. Do u know if your havIng a boy or girl? How is ur pregnancy? Xx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya, sounds like you have a lot of other things to think about then, every time you feel a wobble just concentrate on something else :hugs:

Exciting about your wedding, do you have it all planned?? :wedding:

Im fine thank you, i wont lie, you never stop worrying you just keep it under control, Im loving being pregnant now but actually starting to look forward to having the baby!! We are team yellow :yellow"

xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Yeah all planned mainly! Got my wedding dress fitting on Tuesday so looking forward to that. Yeah I imagine I will worry all the way through, but got to think positive! It's gonna n ok this time! With my daughter I even had a bleed and I didn't worry! I just sailed through it, never worried about anything, don't know how I was like that! That's lovely it's a surprise, not many people wait these days! I'm not sure I'll be able to lol, I know oh will want to know xxx


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies :)

welcome erinsmummy. so sorry for your loss. you are in the right place for support. the ladies here are wonderful. 

well, we are back from the concert. it was SO SO great. i <3 Stephen Tyler. when they played Dream On they rolled a baby grand out on stage right in front of us and he played and sang while Joe Perry got on top of the piano and played guitar. it was awesome. we were about 5 feet from the catwalk coming out from the stage.

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/craftingiswhereitsat/StephenTyler.jpg

back on the pg front... i am still spotting. it is still very light and brown. i am keeping my PMA and keep telling myself that everything is ok. today i am very bloated and feel really fat. :S hopefully that is a good sign. haha! yesterday i was really sicky in the morning. i think i figured out the cure for that though. i have to take part of my prenatal in the morning with a full glass of water on an empty stomach. that doesn't go well AT ALL! haha! i can take it 2 hours after food as well so that is my plan and today it is going good so far. 

i hope you are all well. i hope you all had a great weekend. :)


----------



## Lozdi

Erinsmummy said:


> Hi ladies, can i join? I had a MMC in feb this year, started trying again in april and got my bfp a few days ago. Im jst over 4 weeks. I am so so scared :( I have a daughter who is 2 and a half, so when i fell pregnant last time i took it for granted everything would be ok, we told everyone really quickly. This time, me and OH are very worried! Im guessing you all know how i feel! How on earth can i ease our worry a bit? Also OH thinks we should kep it to ourselves this time, but when everyone knew and i had the MC everyone was so supportive, so if it happens again no1 would know and we would have no support! I dont like that Eurgh im just worrying arnt i! Sorry ladies i dont mean to be a negitive nelly!!

Hi :flower: Sorry for your loss, and congratulations on your new pregnancy! Clobo was pretty much spot on with how to get through early pregnancy after a loss- one day at a time, its the only way. I didn't tell many people I was pregnant with the mmc pregnancy- and I was glad of that when we found out it had gone wrong- but honestly it sounds to me like you have an amazing network of support, and its recommended that when you fall pregnant you only tell early those whose support you would want if the worst was to happen, and if that happens to be a whole bunch of people then theres nothing wrong with telling them early if thats what you feel you want to do. I remember being very scared in the first few weeks, I got a doppler and that helped alot, knowing baby was still alive in there (my mmc happened at around 7 weeks but was not discovered til our 12 week scan) so the doppler truly kept me sane once I got it. Plus I had 2 early scans, which was reassuring too but not as much as the doppler- though I had the scans much earlier than I could have found baby with the doppler. Will you be getting an early scan?

I'm the same as you....theres no way I could wait til birth to find out what we are having! I have a lot of admiration for those ladies who can wait til birth though! I'm just way too impatient and have to know as much as I can and also, I have boys already so if Lil Fella had been a girl we would have needed to do much more prep! Luckily I never throw stuff away or pass it on so we have all our boy stuff sorted!

Mindy thats a great shot! Glad you had a wonderful time! Heres something interesting- one of my gaming friends heard a song last night and knew all the words, and had the most immense deja vu she has ever had...only for her mum to walk into the room a moment later and say 'Oooh, I went to a live performance of this while I was pregnant with you!' How cool is that? She remembered the words to a song she heard in the womb! 

The spotting really does sound like delayed IB, the bloating is a great sign! Oh as for prenatals, I took mine literally just before bed, so they had no chance of making me ill.

We went to a housewarming party yesterday, well we went to half of it as OH had work in the afternoon, it was lovely. The couple who threw the party have a 15 year old boy....an almost 2 year old boy...and twin boys aged almost 1! 3 under 2! :wacko::wacko::wacko: Then me and my boys turned up, then another friend with 2 boys....then just before we had to leave someone else arrived and she had a girl, who quickly took control of all the boys! :haha::haha::haha:

It was tiring though, and I don't think I drank enough water because I had BH that almost doubled me over when I got home and got a bit freaked out so downed a pint of water and nothing crazy has happened since except a bit of extra cm, which comes and goes anyway. Lil Fella is trying again to stretch his full length within the confines of his womb, he feels kind of big! I think he has had a growth spurt these last couple of days!


----------



## too_scared

that is a really neat story!! i don't think my little baby will remember Aerosmith just yet... i don't think his/her ears are formed yet at only 6 weeks. heehee! 

my prenatal vitamin is actually 2 pills. there is one for the morning and one for the evening. one has iron and one has calcium. supposedly if you take iron and calcium together the calcium inhibits your ability to absorb the iron. the am one has iron and is to be taken on an empty stomach with a glass of water. the pill itself isn't what does it. it is the water :( today i took it after my breakfast and it was good. i have been having quite a bit of trouble drinking water this pregnancy :( my tummy just doesn't like it this time. that is NOT good. i am trying to drink as much water as i can when i can. 

sounds like that party was hectic! all those boys... heehee! leave it to the girl to take over! 

last september to december i covered a maternity leave in a kindergarten class (i think you call it year one there? 1st year of school, 4-5 year olds) and one of my students had 3 younger siblings under 2! she was 5 and she had a younger sister and then her mom got pg again and had twins - a boy and a girl - when she was a little over 1! 3 under 2! wow! that student was my best student in the class. she was a great little girl and such a wonderful helper. she was so caring and helpful to all her classmates. i really miss her! i really miss that whole class. :(


----------



## Lozdi

I wonder, could you better get the pills down with cold milk?

I would hate to find my stomach rebelling against water, I love the stuff. I eat a lot of ice too, maybe try ice chewing? Its lovely and will get water into you without it feeling like water- I can't neck water on an empty stomach yet the ice is fine. I have started making what I call 'Apple Ice Cakes' basically I get plastic cups, put about 10mm of water in, and 10mm of apple juice, and freeze it. It creates a kind of softer ice, thats much easier on the teeth than pure water ice, plus your getting appley goodness and the water you need. They freeze fast using the above amounts of water and end up a nice size like a little cake and you can bite it really easily ohhhhh my goodness I'm going to go eat one right now because describing it has reminded me I have 3 waiting for me in the freezer! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

i don't know. milk has calcium and that is what i am supposed to be avoiding in the am with that pill. haha! i am wondering if i could switch the pills and take the am on in the pm right before bed? i can definitely drink more water in the evening.

ice sounds wonderful! usually i drink water straight from the tap, basically at room temp, because i like that better. lately i have been wanting it ice cold. i think i may have to make some of your appley ice! great idea! thank you :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

I did the last test I had, same as one of the ones I did 2 days ago and first of all the control line was to the side, not in middle, and the test line, maybe a hint of something but looks like a negative to me. Confused.


----------



## Lozdi

I completely forgot milk has calcium :dohh:

Erinsmummy you should have seen my tests at 4 weeks, so faint I couldn't even get them to show up on a pic. Test again in 48 hours and you will se its darker-mine didn't get darker daily, just every other day. :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Well I waited 48 hrs to do another test, so assumed it would be darker but it was neg. so ivejust done a clear blue and it is positive, but no darker than 3 days ago. About the same... I know that hcg varies in early pregnancy so will try not to worry too much, but can't help it!


----------



## too_scared

this time i only tested 2 times. once to get my bfp the first time and then once a week later because i had a digital test leftover from the cycle before.

the last time i was pg i tested every day from 8 dpo on and got my bfp at 13 dpo. then i kept testing wanting to see it getting darker. i stressed myself out SO much. this cycle all i did was temp. i didn't even do opk's since all that testing was just too much. this time i decided to leave everything to fate. it is SO much better, much less stress.

bfp's in early pg can change if your urine isn't concentrated enough. it is much too stressful. 

please stop testing, it will just make you upset and confused :hugs:


----------



## Erinsmummy

Ok thank you, I will leave it now! I'm gonba drive myself crazy else!


----------



## too_scared

that is my exact reasoning this time around too. :hugs: i even stopped temping as soon as i got my bfp. this is a very important time not to have stress!


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, I wondered whether drinking more water would dull the Braxton Hicks contractions a bit like with cramps, ive been drinking loads of water since I had cramp in my leg and not as many BH in the last week!!

Mmmm apple ice cakes, yummy!! Ive been eating a lot of Mr Men lollies that are on offer in Tescos, nom nom!!!

*Erinsmummy*, yep I stopped testing after I had obvious positives cos it varies so much and also on how concentrated your pee is. Its better just not to test I think chick :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Erinsmummy

Update, ive started light cramping and light bleeding so pretty sure an early MC :(


----------



## too_scared

oh no! i really hope not! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

*Erinsmummy*, aw mate are you ok chick?? There are other reasons for bleeding in early pregnancy :hugs: thinking of you and really hoping things are ok.

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Erinsmummy - I really hope this is just incidental bleeding that can sometimes happen, are you being seen anywhere? Hope you are okay.


----------



## Lozdi

Hoping very much its implantation, or a grumpy cervix :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## debzie

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Erinsmummy as the other girls said I hope its just implantation or a clot bleeding out, I had a bleed on my 6 weeks scan but did not bleed out, Its caused by the egg implanting and then coming away from the uterus wall slightly. Keep us posted hun. We are still here no matter what. I did not leave from my last pregnancy to this one. x

I have to share this with everyone. I have just found babys heartbeat on my crappy angelsounds doppler I have had since I was pregnant with Emily, It was hitty miss but there. Words cannot describe how I am feeling. :cloud9:

Also have my dating scan/ NT scan appointment 26th July so not long either.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Replied on your journal too Debzie but didn't know you had your next scan date so that's extra good news!!!

I had my community/GP mw appointment this morning. Had my first fundal measurement (23cm so about right) and she had a good feel, said he was trans, which I knew from my scan last week and general area of kicks. I did say I thought he wasn't moving as much the last few days as he had been so I got to hear him again on the doppler, although I had reassured myself on mine last night. She also said he was all legs and arms, how they can tell I'll never know it still feels like one big lump to me!

Still thinking of you Erinsmummy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Erin's mummy, I hope this bleeding is nothing, like the others have said. Fingers crossed for you. 
Debzie that's awesome news!! And not too long till your dating scan! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins I was lurking on PAL and saw your bump pic! Its such a lovely bump! :flower:

Pink I have no clue how the midwifes tell whats going on lol Lil Fella seems to be all legs and bum lately, with little flutterings really low down- I think he is head down...I hope he is!

Debzie thats amazing! Its so lovely to find it yourself! :happydance:

Erinsmummy are you ok? :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hee hee thats all I can feel too, bum sticking out under my ribs and chubby legs kicking about!!

*Debzie*, excellent news on the heartbeat and also good news your scan is only a week away!!! :yipee:

*Erinsmummy,* :hugs:

xxx


----------



## too_scared

debzi, that is wonderful news!! 

i have been throwing around the idea of getting a doppler. i'm not sure if i will. i think it will ease my mind.

i can't wait until i can feel baby move. i think it is going to be really strange at first. :D

i think ms must have started at my house. only it really isn't just in just in the morning. no getting sick (yet :() but feeling pretty sick. blah. hard to get through the day sight seeing yesterday with my parents. we still haven't told them (not telling anyone until 2nd tri) so it has been a tough few days. they are gone now, going back to our home town for a few more days and then going back to Ontario on friday. nice that i can just laze around now and feel blah without having to hide it. hahaha! 

i hope everything is ok with you erinsmummy. :hugs: 

i hope you are all well. :)


----------



## debzie

Part if my nurse training I spent some time with the community midwives I would be asked to do the bps and measure fundus but after 15 weeks still couldnot get a handle on which way babys were lying I could make out heads from bums but that's it lol. Its definatly an artform. 

Pink glad all was well with your appt. He has plenty of time to move.

Loz and clobo I'm started to get excited for you both not long to go now. 

Thanks mrsmig will have a peak at your bump.

Ts I was only sick twice but had dry heaving galore and feeling sick. Was worse on an evening for me. Still ocvaisionally get it when I'm hungry but I think I have got off easy. Unless it comes back. The doppler really has gave me hope again. I would recommend then for any pal lady. It can become obsessional though. 

Speaking of which I couldn't find hb last night took a few attempts then only heard it for a few seconds. Had to stop myself obsessing. It's not good. My synptoms have began fading and im ferling more human. Im thinking its just the placenta begining to work. Feel like I have been 10 weeks forever so cannot wait to be 11 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Lozdi

Debzie my morning sickness vanished at 10 weeks with this one, and then returned at 16 weeks! Now I have been ms free for a good few weeks! 

It once took me nearly 40 minutes to find the HB, I can't remember exactly how far along I was but It was before my NT scan at 13 weeks. I had just about convinced myself baby had gone when he swam past and gave me a couple pf seconds of HB. It was tense but such a relief when I found it! Tp say they don;t have a ton of room in there they sure can hide!


----------



## Twinkie210

At my Dr. appt this week, little guy was all curled up and my Dr. had to physically push on my belly to find his heart beat and he has limited space! I imagine when they are only an inch or so big that they have plenty of room to hide out ;)


----------



## Clobo

Even now at 33 weeks i cant always find the heartbeat straight away!! Little monkey must be swimming away from it each time!!! I thought i would become obsessed but i forced myself to only do it once or twice a week and sometimes i even forgot I had it for a while!!

I know, scary only 6 and a bit weeks to go (or more or less!!) :argh:

xxx


----------



## too_scared

i am not enjoying feeling so blah but i am happy to be feeling like this... haha! i really hope it doesn't last the whole pg. my mom was sick but not throwing up until at least 7 months with me. i can't take it that long! i have to go back to work in september so i hope it eases off by then! 13 weeks the sunday before school starts again :happydance:

i think i will get a doppler. thanks ladies :) i really hope i don't become obsessed with it, though. i will try like you did, clobo, and only allow myself to use it once or twice a week.

i finally got a call from the specialist in st. john's. i am going in on the 30th to have a scan. i will be 8+1 then. i have do drive 700 km one way to get to see this dr... :S she is supposed to be really good, though. she is the one my gp wants me to see. one of only 2 fertility specialists in newfoundland. 

i hope you are all having a great day :)


----------



## too_scared

i have a super paranoid, scared question. i went to the bathroom earlier and when i wiped there was a lot of yellowish-greenish egg white like cm. sorry for tmi :( there is no smell or anything. since the spotting that i had stopped on sunday i have been getting the creamy cm back that i had before but now there was quite bit of this stuff :( i am scared it is the mucus plug (i don't even know if i have a formed mucus plug yet at 6+4... :dohh: ) before my first mc i had quite a bit of cm that was more jelly-like and i am scared i am headed on the same path.

dh and i did bd last night for the first time in more than a week. i am trying to tell myself that it is just leftover stuff from that. 

please tell me i am crazy.


----------



## Lozdi

Yup, your crazy! But no more crazy than the rest of us were in the early weeks!:flower:

It sounds like the cm I used to get early on to be honest, yellowy ewcm! Its because production of cm increases to protect your cervix from infections, its totally normal.

I'm not sure when the mucus plug actually starts to form I have never even seen one! I either simply didn't have any with my boys, or lost it at some point without realizing! Just because you had something similar before your last mc does not mean your going to mc again- it was most likely a total coincidence last time. :hugs:

I bet the BD contributed too!

I actually woke up the other day with so much runny cm my initial thought was OMG my waters have gone! :dohh: Don't worry, it was just normal cm- I braced myself for a gush upon sitting up, but there was nothing.


----------



## too_scared

thank you so much :)

i really am trying to relax and i am doing pretty good, but then i get things like this... haha! with the first mc it wasn't like what i had today, it was different, so i am just going to tell myself that i am still going along just as i should :)

thanks again!


----------



## Lozdi

:thumbup:Relaxing is not easy, but keep as calm as you can, and don;t forget the one day at a time mantra! :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

really trying hard not to forget that mantra :)


----------



## Lozdi

When will you allow yourself to have a ticker? :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

I think after my scan on the 30th. :) 8 weeks then.


----------



## Crayz

How is everyone doing?!

Well, I guess I know because I went back quit a ways to catch up.

Clo-6 more weeks!! Time flies. It seems like not that long ago we were all joining this thread to share our happy news and talk about how scared we all were. I'm so happy for you. I CANNOT WAIT to find out what your LO is!

Mrs. Migg-I'm always so glad to read that your pregnancy is still progressing really well. 

TS-I read about your spotting. I'm relieved that everything is okay. If it's any consolation, I spotted for the first 3 months of my pregnancy. I know it's very scary after experiencing a loss, but hang in there. You're doing great so far!

Loz-Not long for you now either. And I still see that you are experiencing BH :( How is your blood pressure and sugar levels? 

Twinkie-Glad your LO moved enough for you to hear the heartbeat! I always love hearing that sound. Once I got towards the end, I heard it so much during the NSTs that it became calming. So much so I would almost fall asleep in the recliner they had me sit in.

How is Bump? I don't know if I read back far enough to the last time she posted. I really hope she's doing well.

I'm sorry if I missed anyone. It's been awhile! But I'm just so happy you're all doing so well. 

Yeardley is still in the NICU. We've had some set backs and some milestones. It sure is an emotional roller coaster. I'm glad to say that she is regulating her own body temp, she is now 4 lbs. and she is finally starting to take full bottles, so her feeding tube should be removed soon. Once that's all done, she can come home as long as the pediatric cardiologist in Hawaii doesn't think she needs to have the surgery to close the hole in her heart right away. If he thinks it should be done now, then we'll be taking her there. I'm not stressed about it anymore as she isn't really showing any symptoms from it besides a high respiratory rate every once in awhile. Even if she DOES need the surgery, it has a 99% success rate, and it's done with a catheter in her leg, so it's not really invasive. After that, she'll live a normal life, and it will be like it never happened.

I was going to add new pictures, but once again, I have to compress them, and I have NO idea how to do that on this computer.


----------



## Lozdi

Crayz! I was just thinking about you guys! 4lbs already thats excellent! Yeardley is one tough cookie! :happydance:

My sugars are fine, bp fluctuates, but usually is only high if I have had more than 2 cups of tea within a small amount of time :blush: I had a couple of readings that wikipedia classed as 'pre-hypertension' but after 30 mins of breathing exercises those readings go down.

I can't stop eating peaches, nectarines, and ice...oh and bacon lol (NOT at the same time)

The BH's don't worry me much, I'm just gearing up for another super fast water slide method labour! I did have one last night while cooking dinner that was strong enough to make me stop and sit down :wacko: I don't really expect to make it to 40 weeks. :haha:


----------



## too_scared

That is such wonderful news about Yeardley :D. I hope she is able to come home very soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Crayz, thanks for letting us know how Yearley is doing. She is such a tough little cookie! I'm pleased that you sound positive and like you are holding up ok - it can't be easy having a baby in NICU all this time. Thank you for your kind words. 
Mindy, how are you feeling?
Clo, not long now, how exciting!!


----------



## too_scared

hi mrs. m! how are you doing?

i am feeling pretty :sick: lately. trying to find food that is appealing to me is very hard. haha! i have been eating a lot of bread type things (not easy when i am gluten intolerant! haha!). 

i think this thread is going to get really exciting in the next month or so with all the babies coming!!


----------



## Crayz

Thanks Ladies! I'm just trying o stay strong. That's not to say I don't break down and cry every once in awhile like a lunatic! 

And this is what I have to look forward to until I die... Lots of stress, anxiety, and tears. HOORAAAAAAAAAAAY! I'm sure it will ALL be worth it though.

Anyways, I'm gonna go do the smarty-pants dance because I figured out how to make my pictures smaller.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_6384.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 5









DSC_6392.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5









DSC_6378.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## too_scared

she is beautiful!


----------



## Crayz

TS-I have to laugh every time I look at the bath picture because you can't see the hair on the top of her head because she's so blonde. You can only see the hair on the sides of her head. I always think she looks like a little old man in that picture with the wrinkles and the fact that she looks bald on top.

It cracks me up.


----------



## too_scared

haha! i didn't even notice that! too funny :D i think she is going to give you so many more laughs. lots of stress and worry but so much love and happiness that the stress will seem like nothing. 

our friend's little girl is going to be 11 months in about a week and she is forever making everyone laugh. so silly!


----------



## Lozdi

Crayz said:


> Thanks Ladies! I'm just trying o stay strong. That's not to say I don't break down and cry every once in awhile like a lunatic!
> 
> And this is what I have to look forward to until I die... Lots of stress, anxiety, and tears. HOORAAAAAAAAAAAY! I'm sure it will ALL be worth it though.
> 
> Anyways, I'm gonna go do the smarty-pants dance because I figured out how to make my pictures smaller.

Awwwwwwww so adorable! Good job I'm preggers because she just about doubles how broody I'm feeling already! :haha: Well done on the picture mastering!:happydance:

Ladies, I have begun my confinement! The school holidays start today- 6 weeks with NO school run! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I celebrated by buying some scrubbing brushes I am going to clean the carpets! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz is nesting!! Crayz she is BEAUTIFUL!!! And Mindy, I'm the same! I don't fancy eating anything at all it's so tiresome.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm nesting and babysitting a kitten! She's called Ninja and is highly amusing, seems to take exception to everything in the house and attacks things left right and center. :haha:She curled up on my bump at one point, and Lil Fella woke up and did his level best to bounce her off! :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*TS*, yes I had exactly the same, lots of creamy cm, it calmed down in 2nd Tri but now back with avengeance and im getting through 2 or 3 panty liners a day (TMI sorry :blush:) dont worry about that chick its very normal.

*Lexi,* wow sounds like its been a tough few weeks for you but it sounds like Yeardley is getting stronger and if there is talk of letting her come home then that has to be a very good thing :hugs: Wow those pics are amazing, what a little cutie pie she is and I love that she has a really determined look on her face in the middle picture, bless her. How are you doing yourself??

*Loz*, hee hee peaches and bacon, :sick:, so are BH a good thing then, strengthening the muscles, mine still dont hurt but are so strong sometimes!! So jealous that you have done with work, I have 3 weeks to go and really dont know how im going to last!! :comp:

*MrsM,* I know, scary!!! :argh: How are you doing?? Almost 17 weeks thats brilliant!!

How is everyone else? Yes* Bump*, how are you doing, not heard from you in a while, hope everything is ok?? :dust:

*AFM,* nesting on my day off today, first lot of baby washing and tiring out Lola has tired me out too :sleep:

xxx
 



Attached Files:







washing.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2









_DSC1647 small.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## too_scared

very pretty doggy you have there! :)


----------



## Clobo

Thanks, she is only 7 months old, huge though, I call her a lion!!! xxx


----------



## pichi

>__< unsubscribed again! stupid phone

:wave: hope everyone is well :)


----------



## too_scared

Clobo said:


> Thanks, she is only 7 months old, huge though, I call her a lion!!! xxx

I bet she is tons of fun!

hi pichi! I hope you are well too :)

i have a question for you ladies. do you have any tricks to deal with hip pain while "sleeping". i say "sleeping" because i find myself waking up a lot because of the pain. we got a new mattress about a year and a half ago and it has a 3 inch memory foam pillow top. it is my no means hard but i feel like i am sleeping on a concrete slab! i have gotten my snoogle out 2 nights ago but it doesn't help the pain in the hip i am laying on. laying on my back sort of helps my hips but for some reason laying on my back makes me nauseous. :dohh: so, does anyone have any tips for me? i am considering trying to sleep on the couch but Shawn would be sad if i didn't sleep in bed with him.


----------



## amytrisha

Clobo said:


> Thanks, she is only 7 months old, huge though, I call her a lion!!! xxx

Your Scan picture is amazing! xx


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*TS*, I found mine got a bit better when we changed mattresses but if yours is already a good one then i wouldnt change again. Do you have a pregnancy pillow? I recommend the Dream Genii .... i kind of lie on my side but leaning forward or backwards slightly onto the pillow and this means the bony hip bit isnt sticking right down into the bed .... i have to turn over about 4 times each night too just to swap sides and relieve the pressure. Mind you i get up twice for the loo too!! :loo:

xxx


----------



## too_scared

thank you :) i have a snoogle, https://leachco.stores.yahoo.net/snoogle.html 

i did find that leaning either a little forward or a little back did help. i will try to remember that tonight.

i am turning over at least 10 times a night. so often. plus, i am getting up to pee at least 2 times a night. :S haha!


----------



## pichi

Also make sure you are slightly over from the edge of the bed too. The closer to the end you are I found the worse the ache and pain is


----------



## pinksmarties

Ts - I am struggling atm too, I have a long body pillow that I either put one leg on or put between my knees and that helps. I doo have to try to haul it over when I switch sides. I used to sleep on my front so finding this side sleeping difficult. Early this morning I woke with really bad right sided lower back muscles spasms. My trying to breath through them, hoping they might fade, even woke OH up. In the end I had to get up and walk for a bit to ease the pain. I am like clobo, up 2-3 per night to pee too!!

Lexi - what a gorgeous cutie, she looks so tiny!!

afm- had a very stressful week at work, so glad its the weekend as its a long one as I am off on Monday- yay!! We picked up the new car, it was sad to see my little 3 door Yaris go but we will need the space and I'll admit, although much bigger, it is a nicer drive. We were sitting in the new car after just getting it when I was telling OH about my bad day and started crying. The salesman came out to see it everything was okay as we hadn't driven off yet. He probably thought I was crying because of leaving my Yaris! Bit embarassing.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: pink :hugs:

sorry you had a bad week at work. that really sucks. i hope you are able to relax and de-stress so you will be feeling much better by monday. i hope you are able to get some nice, restful sleep.

i usually sleep on my side so it isn't new to me. i have been putting the pillow between my knees and that helps my top hip but the bottom one hurts still. this morning i tried rolling over so both my knees were on top of the pillow at an angle and that helped some. i think it was because i was angled back some.

maybe i am too close to the edge of the bed, like you said pichi. Shawn and i both sleep at the edges of the bed. i hate to be too hot when i sleep so i don't cuddle at all. maybe i will have to move in and figure out how to cool down. haha!


----------



## pinksmarties

thanks ts - just realised how 'me,me' my post sounded. How about sleeping slightly rolled on your front. I used to sleep stork like, i.e top knee bent upward (still put pillow underneath) bottom leg straight out so the bottom hip wasn't directly side on to the mattress. Hope that makes sense. I found out memory foam topped mattress to be too firm, and ended up changing it. We went for a latex topped one as it was supposed to have more give but tbh although softer I still struggled with it (even before pg). I really should have gone with my original choice of normal pocket sprung mattress.


----------



## too_scared

i feel like all my posts lately are all me me me :blush: i'm sorry.

i don't think you should ever feel bad for venting about a bad week! :hugs: 

i am not really sure what a latex mattress would be. i think we have different names for things over here. our mattress is quite soft and i found it really comfortable up until the last few days. haha!


----------



## Clobo

Dont be silly you two, thats half of what we come here for, to listen to what other people are going through!!

Id deffo try sleeping tilted forward .... i had a bit of pillow between my knees and my bump kind of between the bed and the top of the pillow for support! Hope trying some new positions help ... otherwise speak to your MW at your next visit.

I think ive got sciatica, hurts right down my right hand side of my buttocks when ive sat still for a long time then get up or if i lift anything! :dohh: The joys of being preggo hey!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

oh sciatica is the worst :( i hope you feel better soon! i used to go to the chiropractor for sciatica but i don't think that is an option for you now. is there any stretches or anything you can do for it?


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: clobo. Thats one thing luckily I haven't had although my Mum gets it now and then as she says how bad it can be. I was reading about it this morning when googling back spasm and it mentioned sciatica when the baby, especially if back to back, presses on the nerves.


----------



## hopeithappens

ts - i found a v shaped pillow between my legs helped, thankfully i havnt had 2 much hip pain this preg (yet) lol

pink - sorry to hear you had a not very nice week

clobo - i feel for you woth the sciatica, i had it with my first pg which got really bad around 25weeks to the point i could barely walk, ive felt it a few times this time but not to bad as of yet its more when im at work, i work in a kennels so walk quite a bit and by the time i get round to the last few dogs ud think i had tourettes as ill suddenly jerk and say a word similar to ouch that hurt :haha:

this is totally un pg related but after a few posts ago im now thinkin do i dont i, basically my parents are treating me and oh ot a new mattress they both swear by the ones with so much memory foam on the top of it, but then as ive just seen i think it was ts and pink mentioned about them not being gr8, are they really badly uncomfy?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope the first memory foam topped one we had was quite firm but it depends on teh number of springs underneath. We had it 5 years before we got rid of it so gave it a good run. I fouind the firmer matresses are slightly better for bd as you don't sink into them :blush:

This one, latex topped felt really good in the shop (Dreams) and was recommended by the shop guy (not over selling as it was cheaper than the 'normal' sprung untopped mattress we were going to buy) and on the whole it was been good. Its just me I think atm.

I know some poeple swear by the full memory foam mattresses (tempur) but I couldn't even get used to the pillow!!

Could you just get a foam topper to try, it is not exactly the same but might give you an idea.


----------



## too_scared

i normally love my mattress. it is wonderful and cozy and usually i never want to get out of it. right now it is just the pg thing that is making my hips hurt. it was the same when i was pg the first time too around this time. i have bad hips anyway, so being pg is really aggravating it. i never have problems with this mattress when i am not pg. well, that isn't entirely true, my hips hurt when my 65 lb doggy thinks he is a 6 lb doggy and sleeps in bed with me. he sleeps where my feet should go so i am stuck in the fetal position for a long time. haha!


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> :hugs: clobo. Thats one thing luckily I haven't had although my Mum gets it now and then as she says how bad it can be. I was reading about it this morning when googling back spasm and it mentioned sciatica when the baby, especially if back to back, presses on the nerves.

it's when baby is back to back and you are getting contractions - back contractions are awful!

oh, and memory foam mattresses think depend on the individual. we tried one and weren't too taken by it and instead got a mattress that was so amazingly quilted on top it felt like sleeping on squishy moss :haha: that was our 'treat' after having Pixie (well, xmas present really) The old mattress was awful!


----------



## too_scared

pichi, that is a great description for a mattress. :) sounds like ours!

this whole pregnancy i have been having bad dreams. not really bad, but scary enough. well, last nights dreams sure took it up about 100 notches. i had 2 separate dreams that i mc'd last night. in the first one Shawn had just finished telling me he wasn't sure he loved me anymore and then i mc'd. i woke up after that sure i would see blood when i went to the bathroom. i kept telling myself over and over again that it was just a dream. then i went back to sleep and dreamed again that i mc'd. it was so awful. i will not describe anything but vivid pg dreams about that are horrible.

i am telling myself that these bad dreams i am having are just because i am stressed about this pg. i am so worried that something might happen but i am not letting myself think that way, i am trying really hard to keep a PMA. i guess when i go to sleep at night the stress uses my terrible dreams to work itself out. i keep telling myself my dreams are NOT going to come true. 

i am just waiting for Shawn to wake up now so i can tell him about the dreams and he can help make me feel better. he is such a great guy, i am lucky to have him. i have no idea why i would dream that he doesn't love me anymore and was thinking about leaving me for another woman. Shawn is the most loving, wonderful husband. it was also strange that in that dream my name was the name we are planning to call our baby if it is a girl, Molly. 

i am just going to stop analyzing these stupid dreams now. i am just going to dust myself off and keep going with the one day at a time mantra.

(i really hope this hasn't upset anyone, that was not my intentions at all)

i hope you are all having a lovely sunday. it is warm and sunny here. after i force myself to eat some breakfast i am going to go out on the back deck with the dogs and my book and forget all about last night!


----------



## ginny83

Hi ladies, I just wanted to pop in and say hello - I recognise a few of your names from the other thread...

I got my BFP a couple of days ago, but still super nervous as AF isn't due until Wednesday.

I really hope that I'll be able to join you all properly once AF is actually late as I definitely need some help in the PMA department!


----------



## too_scared

congratulations on your bfp, ginny :)


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - :hugs: Defiantly come on here to let us know about your dreams. Another one of the girls with rc mc (not on here) has been having very similar dreams about her OH. I think it is only natural your sub-concious is trying to process your feeling about loss and fear and that is how it is coming out. In previous pg I have has some bad dreams but on the whole I very rarely remember my dreams although recently I have had some recurring one (same dreams from before I was pg) about houses and hidden rooms. It is bound to make you more worried but once your OH wakes up and your days continues it will be easier to deal with, just remember they are not premonitions, only bad dreams.

Hi Ginny!! It took me ages (2nd tri!) before I felt confident enough for PAL thread!


----------



## pinksmarties

Bought my pram, car seat and seat base today. For some reason I just wasn't excited by it all. It was more hesitant with this than buying the car! I still sometimes have the odd feeling it might not all be okay so maybe I was just worried it was too soon to get this stuff even though it won't be delivered until nearer the time. 

My friend came round last night and she hasn't seen me for a few weeks so was liking my bump. She even got to feel smartie kicking although he wasn't really giving it his all like he sometimes does. He waited till I was just going to sleep for that!


----------



## too_scared

yay for buying a pram :) i know it must be stressful, but i know everything will be ok. :hugs:

i am not worried about dh, i know he loves me, i am more worried about the mc's in the dreams. :( i just had a cuddle and a talk with him and i am feeling better.


----------



## pinksmarties

I never meant you had fears about your OH more that that is your brains way of looking at your mc/loss fears. I don't have any doubts over my OH but, in the past, had dreams about him leaving. I usually wake up wanting to punch him! lol


----------



## Lozdi

Not long after my bfp I had a very realistic dream of going for a scan and being told baby's HB was only 40 bpm. Scared all heck out of me, but it was just a dream. Nowadays I dream all sorts of crazy stuff, including being caught in nuclear holocaust, chased by monsters, etc- all crazy! 

Welcome to the thread Ginny :hugs: :flower:

Yes Clo BH are actually good, if a little scary at times! When my time comes I am expecting a pretty rapid labour if Lil Fella is in an optimum position. 

As for sleeping positions- I still start off on my back with my feet up on a rolled up quilt! 

OH just told me he might stay over at his friend's house tonight, as he is going over there anyway and staying over saves a taxi fare. For a moment I was a bit down, but then I remember that there will be NO channel hopping tonight, and I can sleep diagonally! :happydance: So yes, OH may stay over at his friend's with my complete blessing! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Bought my pram, car seat and seat base today. For some reason I just wasn't excited by it all. It was more hesitant with this than buying the car! I still sometimes have the odd feeling it might not all be okay so maybe I was just worried it was too soon to get this stuff even though it won't be delivered until nearer the time.
> 
> My friend came round last night and she hasn't seen me for a few weeks so was liking my bump. She even got to feel smartie kicking although he wasn't really giving it his all like he sometimes does. He waited till I was just going to sleep for that!

Allow yourself some exitement! Blue Smartie's first wheels! :happydance: As a mum of boys I'll tell you now- get used to vehicles of all types! They will be getting underfoot in no time! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

pinksmarties said:


> I never meant you had fears about your OH more that that is your brains way of looking at your mc/loss fears. I don't have any doubts over my OH but, in the past, had dreams about him leaving. I usually wake up wanting to punch him! lol

i know that is not what you meant. i think i am just being silly worrying about any of it at all. 

i have had dreams where i have wanted to punch dh when i got up too. haha!

lozdi, sounds like you are going to have a great sleep tonight! :happydance:


----------



## hopeithappens

welcome ginny :)

talking about dreams i have had so many where oh has went off with someone else and i always feel the same way as you pink lol i still joke with him the one where he got someone else pg with twins i just ask him how theyre doin every now and again :haha:

i agree with loz pink i understand how you feel but let yourself be excited, i think i was more excited about the stroller we bought then his actual pram :haha: i soooo wanted a maclaren techno xt stroller throughout ds being in one but never got one i ended up spending more on ones that fell apart after a while, but i was determined this time i was having one and got one last weekend i love it although i havent had a chance to play with it as it is staying in my parents loft for the time being :haha:

thanks to my parents and my much missed grandma i have a brand new swing for him the same as i did have but lent it to a friend who lent it to her brother who then sold it, dont know if anyone will remember me talking about this ages ago but anyways :haha:

Hope everyone else is doing great :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry about the horrible dreams TS. I haven't suffered too much with them this time, my dreams have been more weird than anything, but I know how bloody unsettling and horrid it can be. 
Ginny, welcome! Good to have you over here. 
Loz, I used to quite enjoy my Braxton hicks as well!
Crayz, hope gorgeous Yeardley is doing ok. 
Clo, how are you feeling? 
Re sleeping, I don't have hip pain it tends to be in my lower back when I wake up. I think it's time to get the Big Pillow out again. 
Pink, nearer the time I'm sure you will allow yourself to get excited. I saw some baby clothes in a shop yesterday and looked at them longingly- it took a while before I realised that actually, I am pregnant. I don't think I have allowed my subconscious to accept it yet. I realised most pregnant ladies at 17 weeks would be treating themselves to a couple of bits by now but that hasn't even occurred to me. If my scan goes ok in 3 weeks I might get my head around it. I'm sorry you had such a bloody awful week at work that it made you cry. Big hugs. 
Well it's been gorgeous weather in the UK today and it's meant to be good next week so my plan for the week? Staying in and potty training!


----------



## Clobo

*Ginny*, congratulations on your BFP, ill say the same thing to you as all the others &#8230;. One day at a time and stay positive!! :dust:

*Pink*, I still have those little niggly feelings to but you must stay positive, try to enjoy what you are doing chick, its not too soon, after your 20 week scan is more than acceptable to start buying stuff. See you have a lovely baby in there kicking away!! :hugs:

*TS*, dreams are just that, dreams chick, really don&#8217;t worry about them xxx

Thanks ladies, yep the sciatica is awful, its not constant so that&#8217;s good and as long as I get up and walk around a fair amount its not too bad, makes getting out of bed and going to the loo at night a bit of a mission though!! :loo:

*Loz*, :rofl: Ben has been away this weekend and although I have missed him loads it was nice to have some evenings to myself (and baby and Lola)!!!

*MrsMig*, yay for big pillow!! Mine is a lifesaver!! Why not try outdoor potty training, less mess on the carpets!!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes that's what I'm doing right now! We've had our first accident already and she didn't notice, which doesn't bode well!


----------



## pichi

aw good luck on the potty training. there is a good book i got recommended on Potty training but it's more so for her than you - hehe

Pink - what sort of pram are you looking at? x

clobo- not long for you now!

TS - pregnancy comes hand in hand with weird/scary/sad dreams :( i keep having one of relatives dying but i think it's to to with being scared of lack of support? :shrugg:

found out today we might not have our pram adapter in time so need to hunt out another supplier and quick >_< gah!

:fairydust:


----------



## Lozdi

I saw a thread a bit ago that ended up being a potty training argument :wacko: because someone looked down on someone they know irl for not starting potty training at age 2!!! Talk about ridiculous! Not every child is ready at age 2 I think my boys were closer to 3 if I remember right when we started getting them interesting in the potty. Once a child is interested in using the potty and then the Big Toilet there is no stopping them and potty training becomes easy. :flower:

Fingers crossed for the pram adapter!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh yeah I have seen threads like that. That children should be potty trained by 2 etc. Not all children's speech is developed enough at 2 to be able to tell you they need the toilet so how can you potty train them? What bollocks. I thought she might be ready and had a chart with magnets and sweets shaped like medals but after 3 accidents she wasn't arsed about the magnets and medals and more, she just wanted to stop feeling like she had got it wrong. I'll keep trying but I'm not going to make a big deal out of it. 
Pichi I hope the adapters do arrive in time.


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies :)

i know nothing of potty training, but i did read something on pinterest the other day that i thought was interesting. i don't know if it was a good idea or a bad idea (like i said, i know nothing about this) the lady wrote a blog about trying to potty train her 3 year old son who wasn't interested in it at all. she tried bribing him and he said no. she tried rewards and it didn't work. she eventually decided to try to convince him that his diapers were too small for him. she tried to put a newborn size diaper on him and told him he was too big for diapers now and then they had a "peepee party" and she gave him lots of salty treats and lots of juice. and every time he had to pee he would watch his dad to it first. she also gave him skittles as a reward. it worked for her. it seems like a bit of a risk to me. if you tell the kid that he can't fit anymore and then he is still not interested in going potty then you are stuck with messes all the time. i don't know. 

i hope the adapter comes in time, or that you find another one soon, pichi!


----------



## Clobo

TS, that sounds like a brilliant idea in theory, id be really interested to see if it actually worked ... i guess different things work for different kids.

Bit like dummies, my friends girl gave them up on her 4th birthday by giving them to the dummy fairy before she could be a big girl and go to school!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

i really think there is no right answer/right way to do anything to do with children (beside the obvious...haha!)

it is going to be an adventure for sure :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's a good idea, but I think if my girl was ready the magnets and medal sweets would work. She isn't very confident and I think the extra pressure of feeling that her nappies were too small might make her feel even worse. Having said that, if in a few months time I'm still struggling I may try it. It might actually be a reality, she is very tall and in a size 6 nappy now.


----------



## Twinkie210

The whole potty training thing is so difficult. All kids are different. DS was NOT ready at 2 to potty train, even though he could speak fairly well and for the most part he was ahead of the curve on everything else. He just was not interested in it. I just would periodically let him sit on the potty when he wanted to and by 2 and a half he was ready to start. We used a reward chart with stickers. The biggest difficulty with him was it had to be his idea, he was stubborn and would not do anything just because I wanted him to. But by 3 he was completely potty trained and rarely had accidents after that and he has never wet the bed, which I think is amazing!


----------



## hopeithappens

ive only just managed to get ds potty trained now and hes 3 and a half, had some ppl make me feel like there was somethin wrong because their child started when they were 2/2 and a half, but the first potty i bought hurt his bum so after that he refused to sit on it and was petrified of the big toilet so i couldnt do anything but wait and try and encourage him which thankfully paid off as he starts nursery in sept, i say he was late with his speech but accordin to textbook he was but as far as i was concerned hed do it in his own time but that didnt stop his health visitor getting speech therapy people involved telling me to do what i was already doing anyways, and yet he did pick everything up in his own time, same as walkin he didnt take his first steps until he was about 20months bless him lol


----------



## pichi

there is certain things a kiddie has to be able to do and understand before Potty training can be a complete success - some people manage it with their kids being 18 months - some kids 3 years + they all get there in their own time. i think confidence is one of the things so maybe Edie is ready but just needs to be a little more confident in her self - bless :flower:

it's THIS book we got to get pixie interested - i think it's working :thumbup: it might get Edie feeling more confident in what she needs to do :D

biggest thing is for them to understand they're needing a wee (and poo) although some kids can say they've gone for one, they need to know when they need to go too if that makes sense? 

when your little one is on the right 'level' it can be successful in as little as 2 weeks! but if they're not bothered about the toilet it's a little harder to get them motivated. pixie is scared of the big toilet and the little potty she sits on and goes 'pssssss' on it - :haha:

wow that was a long winded post :dohh:


----------



## Lozdi

To a person with a Little Bum, the Big Toilet is very scary! The Big Toilet in my house is double scary because the seat wobbles! :dohh:


----------



## pichi

We have a cool toilet seat that has both an adult and toddler part to it. We thought of putting little stickers on a wee stool to make her want to use it lol.

Haha wobbly seat, at least its not the whole toilet that wobbles! Now that would be scary!


----------



## Clobo

:rofl: at the scary wobbly seat!!!

So how is everyone?? Ive had a day from work today, pooch was going to a friends today anyway so ive stayed at home all day lolling about, ive actually managed to relax for a change, its been lovely! Too hot now though, cant win can we!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

The whole toilet did used to wobble! OH fixed it! :haha:

Super hot today- the kids have been having an epic water fight....I sat in the firing line of the fan and scrubbed the kitchen floor with a brush :haha:


----------



## pichi

glad he fixed the seat - it's be a balancing act while on the loo :haha: the toilet at work wobbles slightly, that and it seems you need to take a run and jump to get on it! it's hugeee!!!


it's been raining here :nope: so no hot hot hot here :( (saying that, the sun hates me)

enjoy that good weather girls! :thumbup:


----------



## Lozdi

I'll swap you some sunshine for some rain! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

I wish you could send some rain our way we are in the middle of a huge drought!


----------



## pichi

*gets the buckets at the ready* 

us Scottish folk don't know what sun is. lol


----------



## pinksmarties

I think I saw some on sun on Saturday but it has been so long I'm not sure!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

A friend of mine has just moved up to the borders and put a photo on facebook of the weather forecast on her iPhone for today for where we live and where she lives now, there is a big difference! I hope you get some sun, and it is lovely but it's waaay too hot for me!
Pichi, I ordered that book. I almost got one of those toilet seats with the little one built in, they are great. We just have a plastic one that goes over the loo seat. She is fine with that, won't sit on the potty at all. 
Potty training not going at all well however, I think I will abandon it for a few weeks. She did a massive poo on the dining room floor and weed on my friends hand :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww poor Edie, I have no idea about potty training so can't help there. I am sure your friend won't have minded.

OH had just come back from Tescos with 2000 Pampers sensitive wipes in 4 boxes (!!) as they are apparently doing a deal atm!! I am not sure if this is good forward planning or just nuts.


----------



## too_scared

i wish i could send some of our heat (and sun) to scotland! it was HOT here today. we spent the afternoon at our friend's cabin. Shawn and our friends went for a swim and i dipped my feet in the water at the edge of the dock. so nice! then we bbq'd and now we are just home. tomorrow is supposed to have showers. i am looking forward to showers! haha!

i just realized this evening that i am 7+2 today. my first baby stopped growing at 7+4. i am feeling pretty nervous. :( i have my next scan next monday. we have our fingers crossed for a positive experience. 

i hope you are all well. take care!


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> Aww poor Edie, I have no idea about potty training so can't help there. I am sure your friend won't have minded.
> 
> OH had just come back from Tescos with 2000 Pampers sensitive wipes in 4 boxes (!!) as they are apparently doing a deal atm!! I am not sure if this is good forward planning or just nuts.

You will NEVER have too many wipes. :haha: we are just starting to do this now. A pack of little nappies here, some wipes there - spreading it like that you don't notice the cost and it does baby a good while :) muzzies (muslin squares) are next on the list for us lol

hope Edie likes the book Mrs Mig :D

T_S: think positive :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

TS- those milestones are difficult, we all had to get past them so know how you feel. It is scary but this is new pg and trying to keep positive and take it one day at a time is all we can do. I am sure once you get past the next few days and have another good scan you will feel more settled and reassured. :hugs:


All the 'lists' say to get muslins and many people swear by them. Are they really worth it? What do you use them for?

I was a bit freaked when he came home with them last night, not sure why really. I kept thinking 'what if they don't get used?' OH picking up stuff is not new, we have nearly 100 toilet rolls all together as he keep buying them when on offer!!

I am going to get my butt in order and go swimming this morning.


----------



## pichi

oh you will use them Pink :haha: muslins i found handy because Pixie was kinda sicky so it saved me getting covered. we never really used bibs but muzzies we never seemed to have enough! there is a big bumper pack in Babies 'r' us and also asdas muzzies are good too and cheap :thumbup:

where are you going swimming? Think me and a friend who's 30 weeks are going to sign up for aquanatal and pregnancy yoga - that could be a sight for sore eyes (me, not her!)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My mum did that Pink, and bought me about 50 packs of wipes before Edie was born! I didn't use them for ages as she has really sensitive skin on her bum and I could only ever use cotton wool and water and nappy cream on prescription (still do) but boy the wipes got used when we started weaning! As for muslin squares I think they are great if your baby possetts a lot but mine never did, she was colicky but nothing ever came back up. Some of my friends had them over their shoulders the whole time but I didn't use mine much. That said they are always handy to keep in the changing bag for face and hand wiping or if you are out and about and have to do a nappy change somewhere slightly grotty. Some people use them for modesty while breast feeding but I never got the hang of that, just used good nursing tops (H&M are fab) and cardigans.


----------



## ginny83

AF due today and no sign of her yay - starting to feel a bit less anxious, although still not that confident. So technically 4 weeks today, but we'll see how it goes...

Regarding muslin cloths... DS was a very spewy baby and I found those square cloth nappies a life saver!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's nice to get that AF due day milestone out the way isn't it Ginny? I remember when I was pregnant with DD, I didn't even test until I was a couple of days late, and I only ever tested once. A bit different from the last time when I found out 5 days before AF was due.


----------



## Lozdi

Mindy just a few more days, one at a time of course, and you'll be seeing that little blob with a HB. :hugs:

2000 wipes- definitely good forward planning! :happydance:

Maybe Edie prefers the loo seat to the potty because its more dignified to perch upon a special seat than to do business in a potty! I must say, I did chuckle at the poo on the floor and the wee on the hand :haha: its all part of the process, I hope Edie didn't feel too embarrassed!

Ginny its hard knowing to early isn't it? When thinking back, my bfp's with my 2 boys are quite dark, and I was rubbish at knowing when AF was due, then this one, first bfp was so light at 11 dpo I must have been at least 5 weeks gone with previous bfps.


----------



## ginny83

Crazy isn't it! DS was a surprise so I didn't find out I was pregnant until I was already 6 weeks - I was so naive, I wish I could go back to that


----------



## too_scared

i have been trying to figure out what muslin squares were for quite a while now. haha! from what you guys have been saying in the last few posts i _think_ they are what we call nursing blankets. very thin, light blankets that you would put on your shoulder to burp the baby. they are made of thin flannel type fabric. did i get it? haha! 

it is funny how we all speak the same language but we have such different words for things.

does/has anyone here used clothe diapers? i have been thinking about it but i am still a little nervous. haha! if you do/did, can you share some of your experiences?

i am so sleepy today :( it was so hot in our bedroom last night. i thought we could open the bedroom door and get some air flowing at around 4:30 but as soon as Shawn opened the door i was covered in cats (not really, i only have 2. haha!) so, Shawn ended up going down into the basement to bring up the portable air conditioner. the cats got the boot again and our fluffy white dog laid on his back with his legs spread in front of the a/c. haha! now that same dog is running from window to window barking his fool head off. :dohh: 

i hope you are all well today. i hope you feel better about posting here more often, ginny.


----------



## Twinkie210

TS, I was thinking the same thing! The only thing I have seen called "muslin" anything are the really thin receiving blankets that you swadle the baby with. Anything thrown over your shoulder to burp a baby would be a burp cloth or burp rag here, some are flannel, some are cotton, it just depends.

The only thing I use cloth diapers for is burp rags! I just can't bring myself to rinse out poopy rags to reuse. I am all for being green, but I can't go that far! ;)

Oh and I sympathize with you hot room. Our's is unbearable. I sleep with a box fan blowing on me, and our 65 lb lab does the same thing as your dog. She jumps right in the middle of the bed and lays on her back and lets the fan blow on her, LOL :)


----------



## too_scared

right! receiving blankets! i knew nursing wasn't right but my brain is not functioning properly right now. :dohh: haha!

my boys are both 65 lbs too :) luckily the white one doesn't sleep in bed with us. i think he gets too hot. the gsd cross, on the other hand, will get in bed with us occasionally. it is more common in the winter. you would think he was cold or something. haha! i think he is just spoiled rotten! 

i think it is going to be yucky to wash the dirty diapers but i really do think i want to give it a shot. having so many pets and being involved with a few animal rescues has made poop not a big deal to me anymore. hahaha! :dohh:


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies.

Mrsmigg ah the fun of potty training. I too purchased one of those integral child seats and a fisher price potty the one that looks like a toilet with sounds. I can remember thinking when i started this is the hardest thing I have ever done. I also used pull ups bit let emily wear nothing in the house. She would not poo on the potty and ended up getting constipated. That's another story......I think i started her too soon but got there in the end. Good luck. 

Ts those milestones are tough but we feel happier when they are over. 

Ginny yeah for being past af that was my first fear. 

Pichi have fun swimming I can't wait to be able to exercise again. 

Loz twinkle and clobo hope its cooler for you today.

Afm. Scan 3.40pm tomorrow. I have work first so hopefully it will fly by and the team will be sympathetic to me being distracted. I hate to kind myself but i am feeling pretty good at the moment. Had a few days of strange pressure in my lower abdomen and peeing all the time. Initially thought it was a uti but tested at work and it was fine. Could it have been my uterus popping out? I do seem to have grown a little?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm toying with the idea of using cloth nappies this time round but I'm not sure if I'm disciplined enough!
Debzie good luck with the scan! I think I felt my uterus pop up around 11 weeks.


----------



## too_scared

good luck tomorrow, debzie :) 

mrs. m, i am also worried about being disciplined enough to do clothe diapers. but, i figure if i am going to spend all that money on them and then start using them then i will have to get disciplined enough! haha! it will force me to!


----------



## pichi

Its just the amount of extra washing that puts me off... We did seriously think about it though :)


----------



## too_scared

i am hoping to get enough so that i will have to do only an extra load 2 times a week or so. that is the plan, anyway... haha!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's what worries me Pichi. I already struggle to keep up with what I've got to do, and I'm going to have a whole other person to wash for! And extra nappies too!


----------



## Clobo

Hiya :wave:

*TS*, aw mate try not to compare this pregnancy with the last one, Pink is right, take it one day at a time and think positively :dust: Hee hee sounds like your pets are keeping you busy!!

*Pink*, I thought I had a lot of wipes but blimey!! Im sure you will get through them all though!! :rofl: at the 100 toilet rolls!!!

*Pichi*, I do NCT Yoga and Aqua bump and love them both!! If nothing else it&#8217;s a few hours out of the house on your own!!!

*Ginny*, good luck chick :dust: take each milestone as it comes x

*Debzie*, good luck for your scan tomorrow, Im sure work will be kind to you :hugs: It could be your uterus moving up and out a bit causing the weird pressure!! Baby will have grown loads in the past few weeks so things are a changing!!

*AFM*, Im not complaining BUT it is sweltering today, I had to have a shallow cold bath earlier and im going to have my third lolly of the day in a mo! Luckily Lola is lying asleep on the stairs as Ben has gone out and I cant be chasing a puppy all evening!!! xxx


----------



## pichi

Yeah washing breeds in the baskets here haha!


----------



## Lozdi

Burp cloth! I love it! :haha:

The heat is really weird- I don't feel too hot in bed, because I don't bother with a blanket when its summer, but I keep waking up with my hair wet through from sweat! Its really annoying because my hair is so long, I drape it over the pillow so its not all round my neck and still wake up drenched!

Mindy I'll let you know how I get on with cloth nappies- our finances are such that we will HAVE to keep up with the cloth, as sposies would put our outgoings up alot plus I hate them, always hated them just never knew before how good cloth nappies had become since the old days of terry squares, safety pins, and bleach buckets.

After 2 kids...one gets used to poo much like after years of dealing with dogs! :haha:

MY BH are getting pretty epic! Want to take bets on when I go? I'm pretty sure I won't be making it to 40 weeks!

3rd lolly Clo...that makes me giggle I eat about 10 frozen apple juices a day!:haha:

My uterus seemed to pop at about 8 weeks lol, I get pregnant then BAM, there is a bump. Didn't have the frequent peeing problem though til very late in 2nd tri- honestly it worried me in first tri because I expected to be peeing every 20 mins but my bladder put up a valiant fight and maintained its space- probably partly why I was showing so early!

I went and got maternity swimwear yesterday, we plan to go swimming on monday- I am so big I'm going to take my pregnancy notes with me incase I need to prove I'm not term/overdue! I have no idea on leisure center policies regarding heavily pregnant women getting into the pools at term, so better to take the notes just incase right?


----------



## too_scared

thanks Loz :) i am looking forward to hearing how the clothe diapers are for you. what kind did you get? how many do you think you will need?

i hope the centre doesn't give you any trouble when you go swimming. sounds like fun :)

clobo, i hope it is cooler there for your today. it is finally cooler here today! it is pouring rain and about 18 degrees. i will not complain about that! maybe i will sleep tonight! haha!

speaking of sleeping, i woke up every single hour last night to pee :( that was the worst night i had yet. before i was getting up about 2 times a night. then i got so hot that i couldn't sleep. i didn't turn on the a/c because i didn't want to wake up Shawn so i just laid there tossing and turning. oh well, maybe i will have a nap today. 

for the past few days i have been really wanting pizza. last night we finally made it, gluten free cauliflower crust and all. well, i ate it and then promptly felt like poo. :( i couldn't even go back into the kitchen to help Shawn clean it up. it tasted good at the time but afterwards the smell didn't smell so good anymore. haha! Shawn suggested leftover pizza for lunch today. :sick: 

i hope you are all having a good day :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The staff at our council leisure centre are so gormless I don't think they'd bat an eyelid if an alien turned up with a rolled up towel and asked for an hours swim. 
I never had any extra weeing problems in first tri either Loz, and I started showing really early. It concerned me as well as with Edie I was usually up in the night. Maybe that's the explanation. I'm feeling lots of lovely movement now. It's awesome.


----------



## Lozdi

Not sure what kind they are classed as lol, later when the kids are inbed I'll get the other laptop out and post a pic, as I don't have a pic on this one of them and must go clean something soon!

Ahh the dubious joys of the effect of pregnancy oin eating.....it will only get weirder! You will find some food just don;t appeal then all of a sudden they will again. I went off pizza for ages, now love it again but only pepperoni. :dohh: Nap as and when you feel like it- first tri is the most naptastic part of pregnancy!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just realised my last post sounded like I was comparing you to an alien Loz :haha:
I haven't had a nap for 2 days now. I've been eating better - loads of salad and meat - which has probably helped - but I'm hoping this is the start of the mid preggo bloom!:happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

I was also thinking of cloth nappies. Researching into that was just as daunting as prams so any help would be appreciatated. My mum has bought me some newborn nappies (disp) so will use them in the first while but would like to use cloth to save a few pennies and the local landfill!! No one from my family had even asked, they all assume I will use disposbles and I think will be suprised if I don't. I think we got on okay when we were babies and they are so much better now.

Hope Debzie is getting on okay with her scan.

My peeing this pg hasn't been as bad as it was for teh 1st mmc, although at least 3 times per night. I am back into the constpated mode unfortunately. Some one brought dates and prunes into work but I realised they are just solid version of the juice and don't taste any better :sick:


----------



## too_scared

mrs. m, i am so happy to hear that migglet is moving around more :) and that you are starting to feel much better! that is really great!

pink, i have a recipe for a muffin in a cup that is really high in fibre and super yummy! i got the recipe from my friend who got it from her mom. it can be made to taste however you want and as long as you drink lots of water _should_ help ;)

muffin in a cup:

1 tbsp olive oil (i only use a little rather than the whole tbsp - but, i use more when i make a chocolate muffin)

1/2 tsp baking powder

1 egg

1 tsp cinnamon

1/4 cup ground flax

2 tbps sugar

mix it all up and microwave until it is cooked, usually about a minute or 1.5 minutes.

you can add whatever you want to make it taste however you like :)

my favourites to add in so far:

walnuts and dried cranberries

sunflower seeds and frozen blueberries (i microwave it for 2 minutes with frozen berries in it)

or you could make it chocolate... i add a little more than a tbsp of cocoa, an extra tbsp sugar, a little extra oil, and some almond or coconut milk. with the extra liquid you need to microwave this a little longer too.

without the chocolate it tastes quite a bit like a bran muffin. there isn't much sugar so there isn't much taste on its own. i make these for breakfast every now and then. also, sometimes i make the chocolate one when the craving for chocolate cake gets unbearable! haha! yummy!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just realised my last post sounded like I was comparing you to an alien Loz :haha:
> I haven't had a nap for 2 days now. I've been eating better - loads of salad and meat - which has probably helped - but I'm hoping this is the start of the mid preggo bloom!:happydance:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I dodn;t even notice that post til you pointed it out! I'm less like an alien, and more like a planet that could house a whole race of them. I feel massive! In mothercare yesterday the girl who served me asked how long I have left, and her jaw hit the floor when I said 7 weeks. :haha: Sounds very much like the start of the bloom! :happydance:

I totally forgot Debzie's scan is today...will be stalking all day now! 

My grandma told me once that a good simple remedy for constipation is to drink a glass of warm water, because the body will digest warm water like its food or something like that. I haven't had any constipation with this pregnancy so haven;t had need to test it, but maybe its worth a try and at least it won't taste of anything except warm!

I did no cloth nappy research beyond what Emum told me, because she pretty much covered all areas- I have it copied and pasted somewhere on my old computer. I went with the cheapest on ebay because finances are an issue and I couldn't afford the really expensive ones. I'll be finding out how good they are soon enough!


----------



## too_scared

lozdi, i was planning to get mine from ebay too. i think there was someone selling 24 diapers and 48 inserts on there. that is my plan :)


----------



## Lozdi

I got mine from a seller in china called afumusic- takes a couple of weeks for them to arrive, but arrive they do! Cheapest one was just 84p, most I payed for one was £2, with an average of £1.29 ish.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

All was well at my scan, still measuring 3 days ahead so edd 5th February. I would like you all to meet my rainbow:cloud9:

More pics in my journal feel free to stalk. Bbay was being a pain and would not lie flat for the measurements so I was scanned for 45 mins. It was amazing. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







edit scan.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pichi

aw glad scan went well *Debzie*!

*Pink* constipation mode is on going here too :haha: it's damn pregnacare and their vast amounts of Iron i think does it :haha: those fibre cupcakes will be getting tried out for sure! (thanks T_S)

*Mrs M* so glad you're feeling better and not needing to nap so much :) 2nd Tri burst :haha: then the s l o w decline of 3rd tri tiredness again,<sarcasm>woo!</sarcasm>

*lozdi* with Pixie i had a strange craving for BBQ and meatball pizza in frankie and bennys haha! it's just a bit strange considering before i hated both things lol let alone both together on a pizza!


----------



## Lozdi

debzie said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> All was well at my scan, still measuring 3 days ahead so edd 5th February. I would like you all to meet my rainbow:cloud9:
> 
> More pics in my journal feel free to stalk. Bbay was being a pain and would not lie flat for the measurements so I was scanned for 45 mins. It was amazing. :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Hello Rainbow! :cloud9: And well done for not stopping still so Mummy got to see you for a whole 45 mins! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I just realized that my next midwife appointment is on the 8th of august. I usually enjoy the appointments, but last time she couldn't get enough blood out of my arm, and it was horrible, and my arm felt all weird for some time afterwards, and she only got one and a half vials but had wanted 2 and said don't worry we will get the rest next time. WELL. I have been developing an unfortunate dislike of needles since the blood draws after my mmc, and at this point the thought of the midwife trying to take more blood when the last few times have been increasingly difficult is scaring the bejezus out of me. I do not want any more bloods done. How can I enforce this? I am planning a flat refusal, but need to be able to back myself up. I would rather stick pins in my eyes than let her take any more bloods. I can see myself flat walking out of the appointment if she pushes it, arg I will not have my veins messed with again! :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## too_scared

Yay!!!!! Debzie, that is the best news!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

Lozdi, I'm sorry you are nervous of needles now :hugs: I wish I could help somehow. I hope she listens when you say no.

Pichi, I hope the muffin helps :) I just made a chocolate one and shared it with shawn.

I just realized I didn't say you should put all the ingredients in a mug and stir it up and microwave it in that. I'm sure you all knew what I meant! Haha!


----------



## too_scared

i have a question for you ladies... what do you do for headaches? my "tricks" haven't helped this rotten headache that i have had since yesterday :(

i have tried an ice pack and a warm bath. i am considering a coffee for the caffeine :(


----------



## TacoTime

too_scared said:


> i have a question for you ladies... what do you do for headaches? my "tricks" haven't helped this rotten headache that i have had since yesterday :(
> 
> i have tried an ice pack and a warm bath. i am considering a coffee for the caffeine :(

Hi Too_Scared

We are in similar situations (kind of) - I'm 35, expecting my first too! And I also have had a headache since yesterday. I miss taking Advil as they used to always work. I've been taking Tylenol which I know is safe during pregnancy but it's not working. I think I will have a cup of coffee - that does the trick and one cup a day is safe. 

It's not really bad, just a slight throb....


----------



## too_scared

i really hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

i have heard that a cup of coffee and a tylenol is a good combination to help with a headache when pg. tylenol doesn't budge my headaches at all so i don't really see the point of taking it now :( a coffee on its own would probably help me more. i miss advil as well. luckily i don't get headaches often. i hope this headache today isn't the start of a trend. 

we do have a lot in common! we are also both canadians! :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My headaches are often down to dehydration and not having drunk enough the day before. Keep drinking as much water or cordial as you can all day.


----------



## pichi

2nd that. Headaches usually come on because of not drinking enough here too. Well, with the exceptions of migraines :/


----------



## pinksmarties

I had a few more headches than normal and they are worse when dehydrated so as the other girls have said, keep drinking.


----------



## Lozdi

If you have a headache that you can't blame on dehydration (you KNOW you have drunk enough) then go for the coffee, because sometimes in pregnancy the relaxin hormone can relax your veins too...and caffeine is a vasoconstrictor so will tighten those veins back up nicely. Its worked for me a few times, the coffee doesn't even have to be strong. 

She will have to listen when I say no because if she tries to draw blood when I have declined it would be assault and I would punch her on the nose! I'm just not looking forward to the 'discussion' we will have to have about it.

Hi Tacotime, welcome to the thread :flower:


----------



## too_scared

i guess it must have been dehydration. my "supper" last night was watermelon aqua fresca and a little bit of cheese. haha! that seemed to do the trick. thanks ladies :) my aversion to water is getting better. i can drink more of it during the day now, rather than just in the evenings. that makes me happy because i used to drink water all the time before this. 

thanks lozdi, i will remember that. i didn't now that relaxin would relax your veins too! that is crazy. i really, really hope that the conversation with your mw goes smoothly. i am sure she should have enough sense to see that you are scared and not to push it! 

i don't get many headaches in general, usually just a few days around the time of af. i find headaches are such a pain, i can't function with them at all. every now and then i would get a migraine and that would put me out of commission for a day or 2. my sister and my best friend get migraines all the time. i have no idea how they deal with them all the time. :( 

i hope you ladies are well :) it is another hot, sunny day here. i have all my curtains closed in hopes that the sun doesn't heat up the house too much.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - sorry missed your earlier post. What are they checking for with the bloods? I know they will want to check iron/heam levels but I ammuming all being well with other blood results and your general health that should be it. They cannot enforce that you have bloods done (although they would be reimiss not to try to gently persuade you) but you can refuse without predjuice. Some places use finer butterfly needles or maybe ask for emla cream to put on prior to your mw appointment (you'll need to ask about that now so they can give you some) so 1 or 2 areas are numb. It is not nice to have needle phobia (especially from a traumatic experinece) so they should be respectful of that.


----------



## pichi

I used to hate needles! Injections especially but after the horrendous mess they made of my hand when in labor instead of scare me more I've gone the opposite way which is VERY strange.

Is there any other way they can get the blood and test? I hope you don't need to have an argument with the midwife about it :(


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, swimming, I might go tomorrow, lush!! If everything is ok then this will be the last routine blood test you will have chick, why not ask what the tests are for and see what you think then?? I cant remember what mine were for, think it was mainly just iron levels.

*TS*, deffo cooler today thanks, still hot hot hot in the sun but there is a bit more breeze!! Hope all ok with you my dear?? That recipe sounds yummy, especially as you just cook in the microwave, will have to try that!! Lots of water should help the headaches and don&#8217;t get too hot or tired.

*MrsMig*, yay for movements, lovely isn&#8217;t it :yippee:

*Debzie*, :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: excellent news, Im so happy for you :cloud9: cool picky, love the little hands and feet!! So you can relax a bit now chick, take it easy and rest up

*Tacotime* :wave: congratulations xxx


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Loz - sorry missed your earlier post. What are they checking for with the bloods? I know they will want to check iron/heam levels but I ammuming all being well with other blood results and your general health that should be it. They cannot enforce that you have bloods done (although they would be reimiss not to try to gently persuade you) but you can refuse without predjuice. Some places use finer butterfly needles or maybe ask for emla cream to put on prior to your mw appointment (you'll need to ask about that now so they can give you some) so 1 or 2 areas are numb. It is not nice to have needle phobia (especially from a traumatic experinece) so they should be respectful of that.

She wanted one vial for antibodies, and one for blood type because I refused that one at my booking appointment. My blood type is on my medical records ffs! My iron levels are typically epic, and she can go suck on an egg rather than take bloods because she can't do something simple like look up my blood type in my records (I can never remember my blood type). She can gently persuade me all she likes, she is having no blood. I am considering not even going to the appointment now, had bad dreams last night in which my arm stopped working altogether because she messed up a blood draw and scuppered up a nerve! Illogical I know, but its not helping my worries. I think I'll call her before the appointment and point out my concerns. Its that or I won;t go because I don't want to be bullied. See how irrational this needle thing is making me? Arg! I used to be fine with blood draws! Another thing that worries me, is that I'm off the asprin now and she couldn't get 2 full vials when my blood was thinned! Had a small palpitation last night, but very mild compared to the ones I was getting before the asprin. :wacko: She isn't sticking me in the hand with a butterfly thing either, had to have that after the mmc and it grossed me out in the extreme, and the vein in my hand has been flat ever since, whereas before it was nice and plump. I'm going to go phone them!


----------



## Lozdi

Yay I just called a midwife and she has put on my notes for my regular midwife the issues with bloods...plus she told me that given the bloods I have had were very good she wouldn't be overly concerned at me refusing further bloods. She also said they can use a finger pricker to test my iron levels which I'm fine with as I use one of those anyway to monitor my blood glucose. Apparently my last known iron level was 13.5 :coolio: which she said were excellent...I then mentioned that in my first pregnancy iron was at 16 and she said blimey I could have spared some! :haha: I feel much better now. :happydance:I also asked if refusing bloods will mean I can't have a home birth and she said it won't affect that at all, as long as I can find out what my blood group is for them just so they know.


----------



## too_scared

That is really great news!!! Yay!! I am so happy for you :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

Its a big relief! :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

I am so glad you phoned and now feel more relaxed and it is all sorted. I hope my post didn't make you worse, it wasn't intended that way.


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> I am so glad you phoned and now feel more relaxed and it is all sorted. I hope my post didn't make you worse, it wasn't intended that way.

Of course it didn't! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

The midwife did mention that cream you mentioned- its not so much the pain thats the problem for me, its the fact that she tried for ages and couldn't get enough blood then my arm went all weird ug it was cringe worthy! The one I spoke to on the phone said they will need to formulate a plan for me for if I NEED some sort of injection during labour, but its not being jabbed by a needle that gets me so much as having bloods removed, in an emergency situation I'd be like JAB ME! 

I need to see the dentist soon, and I'm not fearing that needle at all....I always make him use numbing cream before a gum jab!


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, so pleased that you got away with not having to have the blood tests again chick.

xxx


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies well im here feel i have to do some thing positive as at the moment im a wreck so i feel by stepping forward into this thread is the first step so HI (waves frantically)


----------



## pichi

Hi Kelly :wave: :)


----------



## pinksmarties

yay!! Hi Kelly!!


----------



## ginny83

Hi Kelly - you can join me in my toe-dipping too :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi Kelly, congratulations on your BFP and loads of sticky :dust: xxx


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies well its quite nice here think id like to stay if your have me xx

just thought i needed to do something positive otherwise im going to make myself ill with worry so here i am feel better already


----------



## too_scared

Oh my gosh Kelly!!! This just totally made my day!!!! :happydance: :happydance: so very happy for you!


----------



## Lozdi

Yay! I was wondering when you would come over and check us out!:happydance:

Any worries just let them out, thats what this thread is here for :flower:


----------



## Clobo

Yep just let us know what you are worried about and we can all share experience with you and help you out, we have all been where you are and its only natural to feel the way you are chick :hugs: 

Yay for the positivity!! xxx


----------



## kelly1973

arrh thanks ladies its really strange, already i feel a sense of relif just knowing that you guys know exactly how i feel. i just hope i havent jinxed myself lolim still poas mind the two lines were lovely and dark. i really am a lucky lady.


----------



## Lozdi

I kept POAS til I got a 3+ on a cb :haha: Poas is a hard habit to break!


----------



## hopeithappens

yay :happydance: hi kelly


----------



## kelly1973

lol loz im exactly 5 weeks is it too early to pee on a digi? i dont want to be disapointed so i want to do the right time lol


----------



## pichi

not too early at all you may get a 2-3 you MIGHT get a 3+ but don't be disheartened if a 3+ doesn't show :)


----------



## kelly1973

thanks pichi ok guna ask a question that prob makes me look really silly but ill fire away anyhow. ok my tests have been getting darker so that must be a good thing right as if things wernt sticking so far would the tests of got lighter not darker just been a bit worried as had symptons for a day and now im fine part from being tired and mega bloated.


----------



## debzie

welcome tacotime and of course Kelly to our thread. The ladies in here have kept me going through (many) of my dark days in first tri. 

Loz Im so happy that you got through to the midwives on taking blood. I really do not know why they insist on so many tests. I am OK with needles but thats just because I have good veins and am a blood donor. I take blood and only will try twice then give up. I hate that most nurses will try and try all it does it cause distress. Wow for an iron level of 13. Mine was 12.5 at booking in. 

Ladies after my scan on thurs I have totally chilled out it is such a wonderfull feeling being pregnant right now. I woke up this morning and said hello to by growing belly even when laid down I have a blump now.:cloud9::cloud9:

I have had flutters for the past week or so, I had the same feeling when noodle (Chris' name for baby) was doing flips on the scan.:happydance: Even when the midwife had the screen away I said was that on she replied yes. I know its way early but I began feeling Emily at 13 weeks which is soon for a first.


----------



## too_scared

debzie, what a wonderful, positive post :) makes me so happy to read. i am very happy for you!

kelly, i am repeating myself, but i am so, so happy you are here now!! this time i barely poas. i did once at 12 dpo basically to prove to myself that i WASN'T pg. haha! then i poas again, once more, because i had a digital test left from the cycle before. i used it at 4+3 and i got 3+ then. that is really early to get 3+ and it did nothing for me but stress me out. haha!! i don't know how much stock we can put in the digis. haha! 

i hope you are all doing well.

we are getting ready to drive 700 km tomorrow for my scan on monday. i wish we didn't have to go so far but i am happy that we are going to see a specialist. i am still trying really hard to keep a PMA. yesterday i wasn't as tired or sick as i have been lately. that really threw me for a loop. today i am feeling tired again but not quite as sick. i am still pretty adverse to most food, so that seems like a good thing. haha! 

i will try to update when i can about my scan. we are planning to leave and come back home again soon after the appt so that means i won't be home until evening/night on monday. i am planning to update with GOOD news as soon as i can!

have a great day!


----------



## Lozdi

Kelly the tests will get darker until you have so much hcg in your system that they begin to get lighter- its a well known happening so don't panic if it happens! As for symptoms, in the early weeks, I would feel bad for a couple of days, with sickness, then feel fine except for tiredness, but then I'd feel ill again...it was as if my body was adjusting to the rising hcg, then the hcg would go up again and my body would be like 'arrrrrg, sick sick sick!' It was like 3 days on, 3 days off! :haha:

I got a 2-3 at 15 dpo, and a 3+ at 21 dpo...but we are all different and the hcg range per week is massive, so you could get a +3 at 15 dpo...or not get a +3 til 26 dpo! All those digis do are measure the numbers of hcg, I think its 25 miu/ml sensitivity for a 1-2, 200 hcg+ for a 2-3, and 2000 hcg+ to get a +3. I hope I explained that in a way that makes sense! :haha:

Yay for flutters Debzie! 'They' say you can't feel babies so early but thats utter pants, we are all different! I felt first movement at 14 weeks with this one! Can't remember with the others I think it was around 17/18 weeks. 

Mindy thats one long drive! I hope you have toilet stops planned theres no way a pregnant lady can last that long in a car without a leg stretch and a bladder empty or 3...unless you have a bladder made of steel! :haha: I do wonder if you have twinnies in there with hcg that high at 4w3d! Though its not far out of the range for that gestation. We shall find out soon enough!

Lil Fella is still doing his best to stretch his full length, despite me telling him that I don't have space for him to do so!:haha: Pretty certain he is head down....I hope he stays that way! Fella has decided against the name Dexter so we are stuck again :dohh: He suggested Batman. I hope he wasn't being serious but its hard to tell sometimes. :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

i like batman too ;) haha! names are so hard! i had a hard enough time coming up with names for our pets! i don't know how we will decide for sure on a name for baby. 

sounds like lil fella is a little devil already! heehee! silly boy! 

we have a planned stop at the half way point for lunch but i am sure there will be pee breaks besides if they are needed! we have to take our dogs with us because we can't leave them alone over night so hopefully they will be ok with the trip. we have done this trip once before with them when brom was still a pup (he is the german shepherd cross) but that was over 2 years ago. we have a bigger car now so i think it should be ok. the dogs are also more used to staying in hotels now too. it is going to be a long and tiring 2 days. :S


----------



## Clobo

*TS*, good luck at your scan chick, sorry you have to drive so far but i guess it will be worth it to see a specialist :hugs: Cant wait to hear how you get on.

*Loz*, my little monkey is deffo head down and feels like s/he is breakdancing most of the time :headspin:, have to sit with my legs wide apart these days to avoid squishing too much, do you find that too??

*Kelly*, try not to worry too much about the darkness of the lines or what the digis say, it will all be dependant on how much HcG you personally have and how concentrated your pee is. Just stay positive and each day that goes past is another day closer to your :baby: xxx

*Debzie*, yay for such a positive post, love it :yipee: 

xxx


----------



## debzie

TS good luck with your scan and long journey. 

Loz hope you settle that name debate soon, we had two girls names chosen for Emily and when we saw her we just knew. She was not a Sarah Elizabeth lol. Aww for stretching hope your ribs remain intact.

Kelly as you know those first weeks I was a POAS addict and gave up when I got my 3+on a digi I think mine was early at 4+6. I did not have many symptoms at all, I think I commented in my journal at 5 weeks that in the tww you monitor every twinge and wait for symptoms. There I was at 5 weeks with hardly any. They picked up at 6 through to 10 weeks then have gone again. I have occasional sore boobs and a massive belly other than that feel normal. Guess I am lucky but in the Pal stakes that has worried me. I was emotional wreck some days. Hang in there hun. x

Clobo I can remember thinking wow I wish I could be as positive as you, though all my darkest posts and worries, you were there with the PMA. Thanks so much. I too feel sooo positive right now. Like a huge weight has been lifted. Long may the PMA stay. I just love enjoying being pregnant.


----------



## Clobo

Aw thats ok my dear, I found it so much easier to get through the days when i forced myself to think positively!! Now you keep enjoying it, it will only get better once you feel the kicks and hiccups and things xxx


----------



## ginny83

Hi everyone again

Good luck with your scan TS :)

Debzie, I can't wait to go through that moment of feeling relief and being able to properly in enjoy this pregnancy! I loved being pregnant with DS once I got to the stage of a noticeable bump, at about 20 weeks, I liked the attention from people asking me what I thought I was having and how long to go etc. 

Kelly, I don't have many symptoms. No morning sickness - only off/on sore boobs and feeling a bit more tired than usual.

Actually, I have one more symptom that I wanted to ask you ladies about. I've been having lots of creamy CM the past couple of days I notice that if I see a big glop of it, it's a tad greenish? It doesn't smell funny and it doesn't hurt to pee or anything. I also remember with DS at my first midwife appointment I asked her about the same thing - so would have been around 14 weeks - and she said it sounded normal and nothing was ever discussed about it again. So, I know I must have had it with DS too, but definitely don't remember having it this early... 

I have an appointment with my GP on the 8th August - but don't know if I should try and get in sooner? Do you guys think it's something I should be worried about?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Normal normal normal Ginny! Another less than glamorous side effect!


----------



## ginny83

Thanks MrsM :)

I was actually just cursing that poor midwife I had with DS in my head for never following it up hehe 

Funny enough I never had it with the last pregnancy so I hope this is a good sign, even if it's a bit of a gross one haha


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had loads, and coupled with the AF style cramps you get from stretching, I spent most of the first tri dashing to the loo to knicker check. I constantly felt like AF was here. The cm comes and goes all the way through as well. I also never noticed it with my 2 losses. It's definitely a good sign, hormones all doing what they should be.


----------



## Clobo

Yup i had that too and now in the 3rd tri im getting it again, as long as its not a really horrible colour or smells funny then all is fine! Im getting through at least 2 pantyliners a day at the moment!!

I agree, its soooo glamorous!! :haha: xxx


----------



## kelly1973

im not getting that just cm its not green not feeling right today and i made the mistake of poas again and it was lighter now i feel terrible


----------



## Lozdi

No more POAS for you Kelly! Its normal for the tests to get lighter the more hcg you have, and also if your urine is more diluted. :hugs:

Ginny the cm is totally normal, mine has gone nuts several times, though at the moment production of it has almost stopped and its making my twinkle feel irritated :wacko:

My ribs are doing fine, luckily. I carry low so even at full stretching effort Lil Fella can't quite get his foot into a rib yet!

I am certain he is head down, but not engaged- I can still sit with my legs closed and my belly on my lap :haha: I wish he would engage so I can quit worrying about breech births. I am terrified of having to have a C-sec but my mum told me that although I was breech and a vaginal delivery, I was a 'floppy' baby, not good at all with an apgar score of 1 and the largest baby in the nicu, though I wasn't there for long. Not sure if I have mentioned that before I have severe pregnancy brain lol, but she did make me think twice about my intentions to do it naturally even if baby is breech. Then I went and read a thread on the birthing section where a woman said her intestines kinda flopped out in the shower at home after a C-sec :nope::nope::nope:the horror! Honestly I thought that only happened in war films....:wacko:


----------



## kelly1973

Ladies is it normal to still only have a 12 week scan after a miscarrage as have been reading and my 8 week appointment is just to fill out paperwork no scan just to talk about what hospital etc so do i have to wait 7 more weeks before i know i went last time for my 12 week scan to be told the baby(they called it the pregnancey)only measured 6 weeks. this is agony.


----------



## Lozdi

The 8 week appointment is just paper work and bloods, they will weigh you also, and go over some basic things. Unfortunately, unless you call the epau directly and they take pity on you, the only way to get a scan earlier than 12 weeks without bleeding or having pains is to throw yourself on the mercy of your doctor and hope they will refer you to the epau. My mmc was discovered at 12 weeks but baby measured 7- its that time lag between demise and discovery that made the epau take pity on me, that and when I was there for the medical I extracted a promise of an early scan next time I got pregnant. Try calling them and explaining how you feel, they may slot you in but they won't want to do it before your 7 weeks by lmp. I actually had 2 scans before my booking appointment with this one- very weird! Tell them exactly how your feeling, and how it made you feel to know how much time had passed between the mmc and the discovery of it, play it up about how it feels like time was stolen, they are there to help us afterall, and generally won't want women sat at home tearing their hair out waiting for 12 week scans. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

thanks loz i will do that what is an epu guess i need to know who that is before i ring them lol is this the place where im going to get paperwork and bloods done?


----------



## debzie

Early pregnancy assessment unit at your local hospital. In our area you cannot refer yourself but have to wait to be referred by your gp. Also the rule is no early scans unless you have bleeding or pain or at least three miscarriages. With my first two I had early scans for spotting, then the last because my GP took pity on me. This time my early scans were because I had had 3 mmcs. I too had a 6 week scan and 9 week scan before my booking in appointment with the midwife. Ring the local hospital and ask their protocol.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I got my early scan as I was at the doctor in tears as I had lost my symptoms. He rang the EPAU for me and they sort of both fibbed and put down on the form I was having cramps. If you are earlier than 6 weeks they can't usually see a heartbeat so it's best to hang on till 6 or 7 weeks if you can.


----------



## pinksmarties

It really does differ in each area Kelly, so worth ringing just to see. When my mmc (10 weeks) was discovered at the EPU (After private scan showed a 'problem') they offered to see me next time I was pg and just to ring them direct. More so because of my age I think. When I did ring they wouldn't see me till 7-8 weeks which seems a long time to wait at the time but was probably the right time. It is just daft that each area is so different, makes me mad.

Ginny - loads of cm totally normal as the other have said. It is quite unsettling in the first few weeks as Mrsmig says, but quite handy in the 2nd tri when feeling frisky!! lol

Good luck TS with your scan, will be waiting for an update after your long journey.

Had another mad clean up of the computer room, soon to be nursery. OH still wanting to keep the computer in there (up in the corner - like that makes a difference grrr). He is very good in other ways, like buying the wipes an stroking my belly but reluctant to change his computer/xbox room. I had more strange dreams last night. This time I was living in 2 futuristic parallel worlds, one where I should have died (can't remember the details) but didn't along with 2 others then had sacrifice myself to save the world and baby in the end not needing to but couldn't find my baby and the other world didn't feature much but everything was ok but I don't think I was pg. Very strange, I was quite down on Friday and unsettled and unsure so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## kelly1973

Pink im sorry you felt down on fri hope your feeling a bit better now xxx
im so glad you ladies are here to make me feel better thankyou so much


----------



## too_scared

Thanks pink :)

Well, we made it to st. John's. It was a good drive and the dogs were very well behaved. We are at the hotel now. It is a smoking room, unfortunately, and it is very smelly. My experience is that most pet rooms double as smoking rooms. :( it is yucky but we couldn't leave them home. 

I woke up to a little brown spotting this morning :( I am really nervous but I am telling myself that it is because today I am 8 weeks and would have started af if I wasn't pg. I am trying to keep a pma. The spotting only lasted about an hour or so. I am hoping to see the little heart beating away tomorrow.

I hope you are all well!


----------



## Lozdi

I don't have any kind of trust relationship with any of my local gp's- I told that to the epau people aswell as reminding them they promised me a scan next pregnancy and thats what swung it I do believe. I couldn't have gone to a gp and been taken seriously, I would have just got fobbed off by them, because they are good at that round here. If you call them and ask protocol, you will be told to get a gp referral but if you just ring your hospital and ask to be put through to epau you can explain yourself and they may well fit you in at the end of one of the clinics, thats what they did with me- so I wasn't taking a valuable early appointment from an emergency, I was just kind of tagged onto the end of the list.

Completely pointless question coming up- any of you with big bumps finding that you can't get a mouthful of food from your plate to your mouth without some of it landing on your bump? I swear I have developed a gravitational pull thats sucking my food off my fork!:dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lozdi, I am having that problem already and my bump is only small! I think it's because I eat on my lap and I've changed my seating position. I need to borrow my daughters bib. And it's going to get worse. 
TS sorry the room is a bit grotty, also I hope that spotting is nothing to worry about and it doesn't happen again. Are you on progesterone?


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> Thanks pink :)
> 
> Well, we made it to st. John's. It was a good drive and the dogs were very well behaved. We are at the hotel now. It is a smoking room, unfortunately, and it is very smelly. My experience is that most pet rooms double as smoking rooms. :( it is yucky but we couldn't leave them home.
> 
> I woke up to a little brown spotting this morning :( I am really nervous but I am telling myself that it is because today I am 8 weeks and would have started af if I wasn't pg. I am trying to keep a pma. The spotting only lasted about an hour or so. I am hoping to see the little heart beating away tomorrow.
> 
> I hope you are all well!

Its likely just late IB, or a SCH coming away. I had orange spotting at 8 weeks ish will all my good pregnancies. Didn't get it with the mmc. What time is your appointment? :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Lozdi, I am having that problem already and my bump is only small! I think it's because I eat on my lap and I've changed my seating position. I need to borrow my daughters bib. And it's going to get worse.
> TS sorry the room is a bit grotty, also I hope that spotting is nothing to worry about and it doesn't happen again. Are you on progesterone?

When OH has cooked, he hands me my plate, gives me a look, then silently hands me a napkin. :haha: Bless him.


----------



## kelly1973

loz that made me lol

ts cant wait to hear from you tomoz xx

ladies i have a question dr wouldnt give me high dose folic acid so im just guna take the right amount of tabs to make 5 mg can you ladies check if my sums are right ok the folic acid im taking is 400 ug and mother to be have 4oo ug in them so i worked it out to be taking just over 12 tabs a day? so if i take 11 a day as the mother to be tabs have 1 included is that right?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bloody hell Kelly. I don't really know - Pink is a good person to answer this. I would be wary as the mother to be will contain a lot of other vitamins and you don't want to overdo it. Plus, those prenatal vitamins made me sick, just taking one of them. If I had taken 12 I would have no stomach lining. Plus it will cost you a fortune. If I were you I would try to get the high dose folic acid another way, maybe try a different GP?


----------



## kelly1973

dam didnt think of that so should i stop the parentals then


----------



## Lozdi

Stay on the prenatals, but also take separate folic acid alongside them. So, one prenatal plus one or two (whatever the dose is that you want to achieve) of folic per day. Folic acid comes on its own with no other vits and is really cheap, whereas the prenatals get costly! If you find they make you feel ill or be sick, simply take them just before you go to bed, thats what I did. :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

If you are going to do it, just take prenatals and some extra folic acid on its own would be my advice. And try to get as much folic acid in your diet as you can.


----------



## kelly1973

so ok to take with parentals as to get the 5mg dose thats advised i would need to take 12 tabs so ill tale 1 parental and 10 folic acid


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly, 11 x 400mcg folic acid (only) tabs plus your normal prenatal vitamin will give you just short of 5mg. Folic acid is water soluble so you can't really overdose as you just pee out any unused folic acid. It is found in lots of veg and is fortified in breakfast cereals too.

ps love the ticker!


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - glad you got there safe and sound but it a shame you got a smelly smokers room. I remember telling you my friend was originally from St.Johns, it seem strange to think you are there now. I am sure the brown discharge is nothing to worry about as the other have said.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :)

Mrs. M, I'm not on progesterone. My Dr said my levels were good when I had them tested.

Lozdi, what was you said could be coming away? I don't know what all the abbreviations are yet. Oops!

My scan is in about 13 hours. I hope I don't have to wait too long. I will update when I can.

Thanks again ladies :hugs: I am stressed over this and you are all helping :)


----------



## ginny83

TS - good luck with your scan and I'm glad the spotting has stopped already! 

Kelly - 11 pills sounds like a lot to take - especially if morning sickness kicks in soon you might have a hard time taking them all. I'd ask a GP for a prescription so you only have to take a couple of pills instead. Hope you're feeling a bit better too :) 

I have my dating scan referral but haven't book the scan yet. I also have another doctor's appoint on the 8th Aug with my preferred GP that I want to actually manage the pregnancy so I might be sneaky and get another dating scan referral off her. 

Hope you're all well x


----------



## kelly1973

wow sounds like docs are a lot better where you are ginny, i tried getting the tabs she didnt really want to listen to me she just kept smiling at me like i was stupid.

thinkong of you ts xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck with the scan Mindy, looking forward to an update.


----------



## kelly1973

oh has the raging hump as didnt want sex why are men so selfish sometimes,just worried to do it just in case something happens am i being silly


----------



## too_scared

thanks again ladies. We just got up. Less than 2 hours now. I am so nervous.

Kelly, I take pregvit folic 5 prenatal. They are 5 mg and haven't bothered my stomach yet. I wonder if you can get them there? They are prescription. Good luck with your Dr!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No Kelly you are not being silly. Tell him to tie a knot in it :growlmad:
Thinking of you Mindy. Got a new date for my anatomy scan, it's now on Thursday 9th at 2.30. I'm very nervous.


----------



## kelly1973

no they dont do them here without getting them from docs and she said no just took my 11 tabs man that was a task

so excited for you mrs not long now

cant wait to hear from you ts

tie a knot in it lmao i thought it was selfish of him i know its guna cause an argument


----------



## kelly1973

oh yeah almost forgot to add this lol as if kelly:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-30 12.01.49.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh that has made me smile Kelly 3+- lovely to see!! Maybe take half the tabs in the morning, half later in the day. I have no problems with tabs and can take them all at once, sometimes without water! Can you not do a little white fib and say the Dr/mw suggested waiting a few weeks?

TS - good luck!

Mrsmig - I have your original date in my diary but can't remember off the top of my head is this one sooner now?


----------



## kelly1973

good idea pink


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes Pink, it's 4 days earlier. Kelly, yay!!
Stalking for news from Mindy...


----------



## too_scared

Yay, Kelly!!! 3+ :happydance:

Best news ever!! Measuring exactly on schedule. I saw the little heartbeat. <3 I cried and felt like a fool. I will post the picture later when we are home. So happy


----------



## pinksmarties

Woo hoo TS so happy for you. the run up to every scan is a worry but seenig the little flickeriing hb is just amazing!!


----------



## kelly1973

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees so pleased for you ts bloody fantastic wahoo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

time for a pretty ticker xx


----------



## kelly1973

ts can you buy 5mg folic over the counter there then?


----------



## ginny83

oh that's wonderful news TS! So happy for you!!

I hope I get to cry some happy tears this time too :)


----------



## kelly1973

you will ginny for sure xx


----------



## kelly1973

ginny do you have cramping? i have crramping guessing where my uterus is and in the small of my lower back theres pain is this normal its not is it. its just like af cramps


----------



## too_scared

No, Kelly, I have a prescription for my prenatal vitamins. They are multivitamins with 5 mg of folic acid. 

Thanks ladies, we are so very happy!

Oh, I also had cramping for the first few weeks too, Kelly. 

I can't wait for your scans!! 

Mrs. M, I forgot to mention earlier, good luck at your scan, I know it will be perfect :)


----------



## ginny83

I had quite a lot of cramps and twinges before AF was due and tonight I've been having them again a little bit. I've also been super bloated tonight, so don't know if maybe tonight's cramps are related to that! 

Had a really big horrible cramp when I stood up before - almost like I had pulled a muscle in my tummy, but I kinda remember having those "pulled muscle" feelings with both other pregnancies when standing up or sneezing. I think it's the muscles starting to loosen up or something,


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly, I hd AF type cramps for weeks, in the early stages with lower back ache too. I just had to keep reminding myself that it was all normal growing and stretching pains. Bugger they are so like AF cramps though!!


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> 
> Mrs. M, I'm not on progesterone. My Dr said my levels were good when I had them tested.
> 
> Lozdi, what was you said could be coming away? I don't know what all the abbreviations are yet. Oops!
> 
> My scan is in about 13 hours. I hope I don't have to wait too long. I will update when I can.
> 
> Thanks again ladies :hugs: I am stressed over this and you are all helping :)

SCH is a subchorionic hematoma (not sure if I have spelled that right) Its basically an area of 'bruising' caused by the baby implanting, and it will either come away like spotting, or be re-absorbed. Its really common to have them, the majority of them are no threat to the pregnancy, and the ones that are, are picked up by scan techs and you would be advised to have bed rest til its resolved.

Kelly you should calmly explain to OH that this early in your pregnancy you have worries, and you would rather not have sex just yet because it would only make you worry more. The cervix can become sensitive in early pregnancy and sex can cause some spotting, and although its generally not dangerous, it can be terrifying and I'm sure if you explain this to OH he will understand. Lovely +3 there! Now....absolutely NO MORE TESTING! 

Mrs Miggins I understand the nerves about the anatomy scan, but I bet all is just wonderful! Lil Fella was being super awkward at mine, and at one point the tech had to literally tip the chair so I was almost upside down to get him to move far enough out of my pelvis for her to get a good head measurement! :haha:

Mindy! I can't wait to see that pic! Theres nothing quite like seeing that little flicker is there? 

As for cramping- I got all manner of cramps! Its the uterus prepping for some awesome stretching over the next few months!

Pink.....almost at V day! Will you do something celebratory?

Ginny sounds like some of my wind cramps I had in the early days, blimey those hurt! I vote the first tri be renamed the windy tri :blush:

My BH have stepped up another notch! Filling me with confidence for a rapid labour!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yippety YAAAAAY!!!!! Awesome news!!!!


----------



## too_scared

There really isn't much better right now than seeing that flickering on the screen today :happydance:

Thanks for the explanation, Lozdi. I am not really sure what the spotting was, the Dr never really said anything about it.

I am hoping for a super fast delivery for you!!

We are about 3 hours from home now. I will post the picture as soon as I can :)


----------



## pichi

loz how were your last labours? Hope you have a nice speedy labour :) 

*T_S* glad the scan went well! 

*Pink* - V day is approaching :happydance:

hope everyone is well. just been lurking really this past week.

:wave: to everyone


----------



## Lozdi

:flower:Hi Pichi...I do have dramatic fast labours! First was 10 hours from start to finish, but during that time I went from 3cm to 8 and a half in 2 hours flat and the contractions were epic, pretty non stop for most of it. Second can only be described as comical and a water slide method- me on my feet, and baby shooting out, literally. Honestly I wish I had been able to film it, it must have looked spectacular!

Ooh, I see you have passed V-day! :happydance:

I still need to celebrate my V-day...Kitty made celebrating it on the actual day impossible, unfortunately. :nope:


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Kelly*, don&#8217;t let that PMA slip. Are you going to ring about a scan?? I was &#8220;lucky&#8221; as id been the fertility specialist so they gave me an early scan with this pregnancy. Really hope you can get a scan chick.

*TS*, soooooo glad your scan was good, so how many weeks do they have you down as now??

*Loz*, oh yes, people laughed at me yesterday at lunch as I pulled the napkin right over my bump!! We have to use old tea towels as dribble bibs for Lola so I put that overmy bump/lap to catch both our dribble/food!! :rofl: I have to sit with my legs wide open these days to fit the bump in my lap!!

*MrsMig*, ooh not too long until your scan, I know how you feel, each scan used to make me nervous, but force yourself to think positively, no point in worrying and being negative that wont help in any way, things will be fine my dear :hugs:

*Kelly*, yay for 3+ :wohoo:

*Pink*, wow 23 weeks, go girl!!! x


----------



## pichi

Lozdi said:


> :flower:Hi Pichi...I do have dramatic fast labours! First was 10 hours from start to finish, but during that time I went from 3cm to 8 and a half in 2 hours flat and the contractions were epic, pretty non stop for most of it. Second can only be described as comical and a water slide method- me on my feet, and baby shooting out, literally. Honestly I wish I had been able to film it, it must have looked spectacular!
> 
> Ooh, I see you have passed V-day! :happydance:
> 
> I still need to celebrate my V-day...Kitty made celebrating it on the actual day impossible, unfortunately. :nope:

wow that is a quick labour! i was 3 days practically :dohh: and even then she came out the sunroof :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mine was the same Loz, ten hours from the first twinge to the first cuddle!


----------



## too_scared

thanks clobo :) i am 8+1 today, exactly what i am according to ovulation date. :happydance: 

the dr referred me to get another scan at 12 weeks. i have an appt with my gp on thursday so i guess i will be told the appt time soon after that.

wow, ladies!! fast labours! pichi, i hope this one comes much faster than Pixie! labour is something that i am really nervous about! haha!

here is my scan :cloud9: the measurement on the scan says 8+0 but the tech did 2 measurements at 8+1 and one at 8+0 so they said 8+1 :) (sorry for the bad cell phone picture. my scanner isn't hooked up right now because we are renovating the room it is normally in)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0358.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay! Love the picture!


----------



## ginny83

love scan pic TS!! You must be so excited!

I was induced with DS... so they broke my waters and started the drip at 3.30pm and I had him at 6.40pm! I only pushed for 15 mins which I don't think if very long for your first. So every quick and intense, but I think it was because of the induction.


----------



## kelly1973

love the pic ts made up for you xxx

omg labour for two days i thought labour lasted maybe 1 to 2 hours lol

yeh for super fast labour


----------



## kelly1973

im worried now i still have cramping and middle backache shouldnt be this long should it?


----------



## ginny83

unless it's really bad Kelly, I bet it's normal :)

I had my own scare today... I had another hcg test done on Monday with the GP that will be monitoring my pregnancy. Anyway, I called the GP's office today to find out what my levels were and the nurse could only see the comment "pregnancy level 1-2". 

So had a bit of a freak out - kept thinking are my levels that low she thinks I'm 1-2 from conception? I just couldn't figure it out so I bought a digi and got 3+ on it which I'm happy about since I'm 5 weeks tomorrow :happydance:

I'll have to wait to next week to see what 1-2 is referring to...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That sounds odd Ginny. Does she know what she is on about? Kelly, if it just feels like AF is on her way it's completely normal. What did you decide to do about the aspirin?


----------



## Clobo

*TS*, lovin the piccy my dear, what a cute little bean you have there!!

*Kelly*, i had wierd cramps early on too, basically in those first 12 weeks your body is changing so rapidly that it would be abnormal not to feel some twinges ... if they do get really bad though id ring your MW just to give you peace of mind more than anything. :hugs:

Im the most impatient person in the world so whats the betting that my labur is a late and long one!!!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm still having them! They come and go but I was having lots the other day, and quite bad round ligament pain as well. I think Migglet is having a bit of a growth spurt. Movement is still very sporadic, some days I feel quite a lot, (on an evening anyway) other days hardly any. Used the doppler this morning and found the heartbeat straight away loud and clear, but not much in the way of fists and hooves.


----------



## too_scared

i was having quite a bit of cramping in weeks 4 and 5. it was so bad that i actually got a scan early (5+4) to make sure everything was ok. everything was great :) i am just paranoid! haha! the dr was placating me. 

i am still getting weird twinges and pinching feelings every few days.

that is scary about the 1-2 pregnancy thing, ginny! that darn nurse shouldn't be saying anything on the phone if she doesn't know what she is talking about! but, YAY for the 3+!!


----------



## Lozdi

Lovely pic Mindy! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

You think 10 hours is fast for a first! (it is).....I was just under 4 hours from waking to a trickle to holding baby with my second labour! And I was on my feet (which I keep saying I'm sure lol)

So if the pattern remains, this one could be even faster :wacko:

Clobo, if you can stand on your feet when you are fully dilated, gravity can help alot! They never got chance to examine me with the last one but judging by the speed and ease in which he shot out, I expect I was fully dilated by the time I got to the hospital, an entire 17 minutes before meeting baby! :haha: Baby must have been in the optimum position for labour also. I have a sneaky feeling this one might decide to be awkward....:wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That makes me nervous Loz! Especially when I live an hour away from the hospital and have to await child care of some sort!! Yikes!


----------



## too_scared

that makes me nervous too!! i live about 2 1/2 hours from the hospital we are planning to deliver in. 2 hours from the other one, but it is in the opposite direction from our hometown, where we are hoping to go so we can board the dogs and be closer to family. our hospital here doesn't deliver babies. 

i don't expect to go too fast, since this is my first. 

my friend's sister delivered her first with only 15 minutes of pushing after she slept through her labour! she went to the hospital and told the nurses she was going into labour, they kind of laughed at her and sent her home. she went back a few hours later and was a little forceful about it. they admitted her but still didn't believe her. they gave her something to help her sleep. she woke up a few hours later fully dilated and ready to push!


----------



## pichi

a friend of mine had a 5 minute 2nd stage of labour! it was practically 2 pushes and baby was there haha! 

we're 45minutes away from the hospital here but i would think for those that don't live close you could go in as soon as you feel the on-set of labour... don't want you pushing in the car!

Loz: this is what i'd like - to be standing up for as long as possible not stuck in a bed, i'd hate that.


----------



## Lozdi

I live a mere 10 minutes from the hospital if traffic is favourable....but I don't think I'd make it if I slept through dilation, I would wake up to find crowning! The number one reason for homebirth is to avoid the need to get to the hospital! Also, to avoid the needless hours and hours of waiting after I'm ready to go home just for a doctor to confirm I have had a baby! They can check his ears etc at the home visits the midwives do after! Worst case traffic scenario for getting to the hospital would be at peak time when it could take 40mins + :wacko:

Mrs Miggins whats your childcare plan for labour? Mine is my mum will be on call, she lives just on the next street and is a light sleeper and can be at my house within minutes of The Call no matter what time it is- she will then take my boys over the road to my oldest's dad's house, he literally lives right opposite us, and there they will await a call saying Lil Fella is here. Worst case scenario is me going into rapid labour when my mum is at my grandad's (a minimum 20 mins away) and oldest's dad is at work (another 20 mins away) and OH at work (only 5 mins away by taxi but in a loud environment where he doesn't always here his phone) in that case.....my sons would be my birthing partners and I would have to give up wanting to use yelling as pain relief for fear of freaking them out! :haha:

I expect the midwife will get here fast upon the call though- they know how fast I went last time. :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> a friend of mine had a 5 minute 2nd stage of labour! it was practically 2 pushes and baby was there haha!
> 
> we're 45minutes away from the hospital here but i would think for those that don't live close you could go in as soon as you feel the on-set of labour... don't want you pushing in the car!
> 
> Loz: this is what i'd like - to be standing up for as long as possible not stuck in a bed, i'd hate that.

5 minutes! Hahahaha! Thats excellent! I didn't push at all with my second, he really did just shoot out, pushing would have only served to push him out faster than the midwives catching reflexes...and I'd be telling him the story of how his first action in this big wide world was to faceplant! (he faceplants often, clumsy devil) :haha:

I couldn't stay on my feet with the first, it was really intense and totally an alien experience, but with the second it was ok, so I reckon you have a good chance of doing it stood up- because you won't have the fear of the unknown making your legs wobble too much to stand! The bed in the room was chest height, which helped, because it was just a matter of leaning on it with OH on the other side holding onto me while I deafened him most mightily!


----------



## Clobo

Im definitely up for the upright, forward and open positions we have been shown in NCT and yoga! I want to stay as active as possible!! I have my ball and Ben is 6'3" and 16 stone so rather a good support!!

Im lucky i only live 5 minutes away from hospital, unless i have to go to Bath and then its normally a 30-40 minute drive!! 

xxx


----------



## kelly1973

clobo i used to live near bath i loved it x


----------



## Clobo

Yup i live about 20 minutes away and work just south of Bath, I love it too, hate the drive to the RUH though!!! xxx


----------



## kelly1973

i used to live in a village called mells my grandparents still live there i got married there too


----------



## debzie

Ts love the scan pics.

Jelly cramps are scary but normal. I still have them now. I know now cramps = growing Lo not anything sinister as I did think. 

As for labours I was induced due to pre eclampsia with emily my bp went through the roof on labour so they gave me an epidural as this can lower bp. I was stuck in bed failed to progress them Emily became distressed. After 3 failed attempts of trying to obtain a fetal blood sample I was given an emergency c section under general as they trued to top up my epidural with a spiban block but it did not work. The surgeon did not believe that it was not working and cut me with me shouting I can feel that. So my birth experience was rubbish but I finally met my little girl....made it all worth it. 
This time I want a vaginal birth so have some debating to do with the consultant he us all for vbac but wants a monitored labour. I don't want to be stuck in bed this time.


----------



## Lozdi

Can't they monitor you without you having to stay in the bed? Or maybe do non constant monitoring? I don't know how things are usually done with a VBAC, but there must be some sort of compromise available so that you can move around. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My second stage was just under 10 minutes. I literally pushed twice, once for head, once for the rest of her. Loz, tbh my childcare plan is unknown yet! I'm hoping baby obligingly turns up just after Christmas as mum may be here, she lives in Chester, other side of the Pennines, and my dad lives about 40 minutes drive away. It may be a case of leaving her with a neighbour or Marks brother and sister in law, and hope its not the middle of the night as I don't want to wait too long. I can't expect my dad to stay sober enough to drive over the whole of Christmas and new year!


----------



## sarah_anne

Hello Ladies, 

Thought I'd check in and see who all had joined us here! I'm so happy for everyone!

As for me, I'm still doing well. Baby is a bit ahead of schedule, but otherwise healthy. I can't help but feel sad today though because it would have been my due date had I not lost my first baby. I am so grateful that my little girl is healthy and will be here before I know it, but I can't seem to stop grieving for my first little bundle. I feel like no one understands. My friend recently had a miscarriage, but we can't talk about it. My family doesn't understand how I can be upset when I have another one growing in my belly.


----------



## ginny83

Got the results from the hcg test I did on Monday and it was 2900, which gives me a doubling time of 37.4hours - yay.


----------



## pichi

Debzie ill be a vbac too and they also want to monitor but apparently you can have active labour as well as being monitored :flower:

Great numbers ginny :)


----------



## ginny83

I had a look at my maternity notes in DS's health record today... Apparently I was in labour for 1hr 38mins and pushing for 6 mins! Felt much longer than that lol!


----------



## kelly1973

ladies got docs at 10.30 ive been having bad cramps not sure what they can do but have wored myself up into a bit of a frenzy


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sarah Anne, I messaged you on the other thread. I hope yesterday wasn't too painful. 
Kelly, they will probably send you for a scan, hopefully they will be able to pick up a heartbeat. Don't worry if not though it's still early. Hopefully the pains are just stretching. Going swimming but will be checking on you ASAP.


----------



## Twinkie210

At the hospital I deliever at, they don't have remote monitoring, so if you have to be monitored then you have to physically have a wire attached to the fetal monitor, but the wire is like 20 feet long, so you can get up to go to the bathroom, sit in a rocking chair, use a birthing ball, you just can't walk the halls :(

I am completely jealous of your short labors! Overall DS's labor wasn't long for a first baby 10-12 hrs (I was induced due the PIH), but I pushed for over 2 hrs and the little stinker went backwards! I ended up with a forcep delivery since both me and him were showing signs of distress and had a bunch of stitches from my episiotomy/tearing. I am hoping NOT to repeat this the second time around!


----------



## ginny83

Twinkie - I was induced because of PIH and he was vacuumed out!

Do you have any signs of PIH again with this pregnancy? I really want to avoid ever being induced again if I can help it, but for some reason I feel as if I'm am going to get PIH with any future pregnancies now.


----------



## pichi

the salad tongs scare the life out of me hah so does the plunger but! if it is needed in order to get baby here safely i'll grin n bare it.

twinkle i hope you have a nice quick labour this time a round :)


----------



## ginny83

Kelly, hope you get to have a scan and feel reassured :)


----------



## ginny83

salad tongs and plunger haha love it!


----------



## too_scared

Sending lots of good vibes Kelly's way. I hope you are seeing your little beany on a scan right now and everything is perfect.

What is PIH? (I have so much to learn!!)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thinking of Kelly, hope everything is ok.


----------



## pichi

hope everything is ok Kelly :flower: hopefully they will scan to put your mind at ease


----------



## Lozdi

sarah_anne said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Thought I'd check in and see who all had joined us here! I'm so happy for everyone!
> 
> As for me, I'm still doing well. Baby is a bit ahead of schedule, but otherwise healthy. I can't help but feel sad today though because it would have been my due date had I not lost my first baby. I am so grateful that my little girl is healthy and will be here before I know it, but I can't seem to stop grieving for my first little bundle. I feel like no one understands. My friend recently had a miscarriage, but we can't talk about it. My family doesn't understand how I can be upset when I have another one growing in my belly.

Just because you have one in your belly right now, doesn't mean the one you lost didn't matter- When I got to my EDD of the mmc pregnancy, I felt sad, but then it occurred to me that if that baby had lived, the one in me now wouldn't exist....its a strange logic but I did find it helpful. I also think that maybe its the same soul, who just needed to wait for a healthy body to live in. Does your friend want to talk about her loss? Maybe she does but doesn't want to talk about it to a pregnant lady for fear of freaking you out. Everybody is different- after my loss I really liked to see heavily pregnant women, a woman who lives on my street was pregnant at the same time and she had a lot of complications and was in hospital for weeks and her son had to come out at 32 weeks.....I never knew til someone said her baby was finally home- my mum kept it from me because of my loss and I felt really left out, it was strange. :hugs:

Kelly we await your return! I think its way too early for a scan, in the UK they really do not like to scan us before we hit 7 weeks. Cramps can come really badly the uterus has to flex its awesome stretching muscles!:hugs:

Pichi those things scare the pants offa me too...with my first I got sooooo tired at the end I was flagging and the midwives said baby was getting a little distressed, they used the phrase 'lets get the doctor in to look at you' and I knew what that meant! He was out with the very next push, by sheer force of will. :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Had a busy day cleaning for my Dad, stepmum and niece and nephew arriving tomorrow so just catching up now.

:Hugs: Kelly, hope you are okay and waiting for a scan. It is very early for a scan as Loz says but maybe they will for peace of mind. 

Sarah-anne - glad to see you and know you are doing well. The DD is never easy whether your are pg or not. I was only a few weeks pg when I had my first DD. Only I remembered it too, everyone else in RL had forgotten (inc OH) and that was hard. We will never forget our lost babies. I hope your friend will be able to talk to you soon, maybe things are just to difficult for her to talk to anyone just now.

All this labour talk is very interesting but also a little scary!! I came across a thread on here with labour/birthing pictures on which initially before looking thought was a bit strange but was really quite nice to see. I don't know what PIH is either.


----------



## Lozdi

Did anyone see that midwives program last night? 

Pink don't be scared! Our bodies are made to do it! That being said, you'd be crazy not to be a little scared of your first labour experience. Its like period pains but more intense, its basically the same action, just on a larger scale. I'm quite lucky I have pretty high pain threshold for abdominal stuff, I'll be doing it without pain relief like last time. :coolio:

I need to go clean stuff, but struggling to move away from the comp til Kelly is back :dohh: I'll do it in short bursts.


----------



## pichi

Pregnancy induced hypertention according to wiki lol


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh, I can see why that would get them using the instruments, they would have likely been worried about possible pre-E :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm dying to know where Kelly is too.


----------



## Lozdi

Maybe she succeeded in getting a scan but is taking ages because when its short notice you basically have to wait around for a slot? :shrug:


----------



## debzie

They don't have remote monitoring either at my local hospital. So I would be in bed strapped to a fetal monitor unless things have progressed since i had Emily. Will ask the consultant a week on monday. 

Kelly thinking of you. Wondering what's going on. X


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies im back went to docs and like a twat i burst into tears checked my blood pressure and was very low so they sent me to the hospital where they was so nice done a scan as wanted to check my ovaries so had an internal scan too yuk!!! she told me it was far too early to see a heartbeat but pregnancey measures 5+5 and in 5+4 today so im guessing thats good they want to see me in ten days time to do another scan just to check and said hopefully then they will see a heartbeat they were so nice to me even gave me a pic theres not much there lol but they said everything looks fine but they want to monitor the pain on my right side.
really happy as i feel as sick as a dog
thankyou so much you ladies for taking the time to think of me xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay!!! That's brilliant news!


----------



## Lozdi

Yay Kelly!!!!!!!! Thats really good news! And wonderful that they are going to scan you again in 10 days- you will get to see a lovely little blob with a flicker! Thats one good thing about having a scan before a HB is detectable- the procedure is to then have you back 10 days later! :happydance: I bet the right side pain is your corpus luteum cyst- mine gave me gip for weeks and weeks and was still massive at 16 weeks! 

Lets see your pic! It doesn't matter if you can't see much, we still want to see it :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

here it is still have bad side pain but trying to put it to one side and tell myself that this is normal and things are going to be fine think positive Kelly you silly woman.

once again ladies thank you so much i do wonder what i would do without you guys sometimes
 



Attached Files:







2012-08-01 18.56.36.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Clobo

I think the same as Loz, I thought of my first beany as the body that wasnt quite right and this time its the same baby/soul but with a healthier body :hugs: to you, its definitely difficult and something we have to grieve over but you will do it, not long till you meet your LO now *Sarah* xxx

*Kelly*, dont feel that way, you did the right thing my dear and good that you are going back for another in 10 days, I hope it flies for you :hugs: Yep i think back to the pain i got just from the clomid making my eggys grow nice and big, even that caused me discomfort and cramps.

Lots of different birth stories ... yes *Loz* I watched the Midwives last night, cried the whole way through, wasnt sure whether it was a good idea to watch but im addicted to things like that!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Ahhhhh thats wonderful! You can clearly see the yolk sac! Don't worry they will have checked your ovaries- that pain is good, it means the corpus luteum is doing its job- some women feel it more than others. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Yay Kelly!!! :happydance: that is wonderful!!! What a great picture :)

I had a lot of pain on my left side and they checked me at 5+4 for an ectopic. They said I had a cyst left over from ovulation. Hopefully your pain will go soon!


----------



## pichi

so glad everything is well Kelly - glad they gave you a scan too :) look at little beany in there getting comfy


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> I think the same as Loz, I thought of my first beany as the body that wasnt quite right and this time its the same baby/soul but with a healthier body :hugs: to you, its definitely difficult and something we have to grieve over but you will do it, not long till you meet your LO now *Sarah* xxx
> 
> *Kelly*, dont feel that way, you did the right thing my dear and good that you are going back for another in 10 days, I hope it flies for you :hugs: Yep i think back to the pain i got just from the clomid making my eggys grow nice and big, even that caused me discomfort and cramps.
> 
> Lots of different birth stories ... yes *Loz* I watched the Midwives last night, cried the whole way through, wasnt sure whether it was a good idea to watch but im addicted to things like that!!
> 
> xxx

I enjoyed the program, but did have some moments of 'WTF' like when the lady was on who had reduced movement-they said there was no way to know her baby was hemorrhaging into the placenta YES there is! Its called the doppler scan :dohh:. Ohhh and the one at the start who KNEW she was in labour but got fobbed off...sadly, thats what NHS cuts lead to. Kind of made me want to be a midwife, and made me even more determined to have a homebirth because honestly if I was in hospital and someone said to me 'Right, you have me for an hour and a half so lets have that baby fast' I would punch them in the nose! At least with a homebirth, my midwife will be my midwife, a my house, with only me to keep an eye on! I'll also be requesting a student midwife too, because its important that they get the experience of homebirths so they can be supportive of them.


----------



## Clobo

Yup makes me glad that im having my baby in a local community hospital, hopefully i wont have to get transferred to the larger hospital in Bath although even thats not as big and manic as Manchester!!

xxx


----------



## kelly1973

ts did you see a heartbeat at 5+4?
thanks ladies im guna get my positive head on now


----------



## Lozdi

Lil Fella just woke up and is going crazy in my belly :haha: like break dancing crazy! Oooof I need to pee now :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

whats it feel like loz?


----------



## debzie

Yeah Kelly I am sooo happy for you and so pleased they are going to repeat in 10 days. 

What Midwifes thing did I miss????


----------



## too_scared

No, no heartbeat then, just the sac and the fetal pole.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly the corpus luteum cyst pain is a really good sign! I had it with Edie and again with this one. I ovulated from my right ovary both times, I think that's my good side! 
Well my latest attractive pregnancy side effect is the stunningly beautiful coat of blonde downy hair I appear to be growing on my tummy. By the time I'm 30 weeks I will have a pelt. Everything makes me cry. Medal ceremonies at the Olympics - tears. It doesn't even have to be a GB medal. Sad films - tears. Happy films - tears. Documentary about Amy Winehouse - tears. Volkswagen advert - tears. I'm an emotional wreck.


----------



## pichi

haha the hairy belly - it's sexy isn't it? ;) i like to call it my fuzzy tum :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> whats it feel like loz?

You know when you get a muscle spasm in your leg or just under your eye? (I get them randomly so just presume others do too) its kind of like that, but in your belly! Then when baby gets bigger its easier to imagine what they are doing because the movements get so big and obvious, like poking their bums out and stretching their legs and hiccuping.

Its a new midwife program Debzie, its not as fairy tail at OBEM, I found it gripping viewing, its available on the bbc iplayer at the moment if you want to check it out.


----------



## Clobo

Hee hee i have a fuzzy tum too!!

Baby movements are amazing, you will feel them soon enough!! Its really wierd to describe, like something rolling around in there and these days I can see baby moving from side to side too!! 

5+4 is really early to see a heartbeat, most places wont scan you untill 7 weeks as you dont really see much before that, glad they did with you though, it puts your mind at rest with other things so its all good.

:hugs: xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

yay Kelly!! Glad it all went well and you get another scan in 10 days time. I had a large corpus luteum cyst on my right ovary that gave me so much pain, but at the time I just thought it was normal stretching pains we read about. They did keep a check on it in case it got too large. Baby movements are a very strange feeling and tbh I find it a little disconcerting and weird sometimes. It started out like bubbles or fingers drumming but now its little kicks and punches. It when you least expect it, relaxing in the evening they sometimes take you off guard, or between 4-5 am when he goes a bit mental!

Going to look up this midwives program I didn't know anything about it.

Mrsmig your belly pelt comment made me laugh, had to go have a look at mine but mine still same as before but maybe I am already hairy!


----------



## kelly1973

hell im useless im worried as there was no fetal pole as yet there should of been right? measured 5+5 why am i doing this to myself they did say everything looked fine i think i like to torture myself


----------



## pichi

Pink the show is :HERE if you want to watch


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Kelly the corpus luteum cyst pain is a really good sign! I had it with Edie and again with this one. I ovulated from my right ovary both times, I think that's my good side!
> Well my latest attractive pregnancy side effect is the stunningly beautiful coat of blonde downy hair I appear to be growing on my tummy. By the time I'm 30 weeks I will have a pelt. Everything makes me cry. Medal ceremonies at the Olympics - tears. It doesn't even have to be a GB medal. Sad films - tears. Happy films - tears. Documentary about Amy Winehouse - tears. Volkswagen advert - tears. I'm an emotional wreck.

Never mind pregnancy brain I've got pregnancy blindness didn't even see this post then was wondering where the fuzzy tum talk came from!

I have a belly pelt forming! Except I'm dark and the hairs are dark its not attractive lol but just going to ignore it, it will go after I have baby- the worst thing to do would be to remove it, because then it will keep coming back afterwards :wacko:

I have had tears today too...because my bathroom roof leaks and just keeps getting worse and worse and my mum is my landlord and she has no income at the moment, non of us can afford to have it fixed and I'm afraid the midwife will come for the homebirth assessment, see it, and be like NO WAY are you having a homebirth with a massive crack in the ceiling above the bath. I have told my mum that she has a month to get it sorted or we will move out and good luck to her trying to get another tenant in with the bathroom roof in that state. I'm bloody serious too...I need 2 baths a day after giving birth, and I would rather not be waiting for the roof to fall in on me! I have been putting off moaning at her about it, but its been assessed now by a builder friend and apparently it simply won't hold up under another wet winter. Theres no way it will be fixed before the home visit, because thats next tuesday, but I'd like to be able to reassure the midwife that it will be sorted before I'm 37 weeks. If I go into labour before 37 weeks it won't matter because I'll have to go to the hospital, but that won't change the fact that I feel its dangerous to have baths in my house at the moment :nope: I can't move fast at the moment, wouldn't even be able to get out of the way if it caved in while I'm in there. Oldest's dad says I can bath and shower at his house whenever I like but I shouldn't have to :nope: This has been doing my head in for ages, but today its really gotten to me because I was in there looking up at it, and the cracks are getting bigger. Wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't quite literally directly over my bath :dohh: I wish we could afford to buy our own house, that would be a dream come true.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I feel for you Loz. we rent and our bathroom is GRIM. I'd love to own as well but can't see it happening. 
And you are right, you should never remove pregnancy hair, it will go on its own. I don't know why mine is blonde because I am dark too but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly I don't know much about the fetal pole but I'm sure one of the others can help. I'm sure it's all fine though.


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> hell im useless im worried as there was no fetal pole as yet there should of been right? measured 5+5 why am i doing this to myself they did say everything looked fine i think i like to torture myself

Kelly at 5+5, the fetal pole is soooooo small, sosososo small, it was there, but they wouldn't have been able to see it- its something like 2mm in size at the moment, and unless they were using the most top notch scanner available they would still be hard pressed to see it, it'l be snuggled in right next to your yolk sac hiding. Did they date you to be 5+5 from sac measurement? sac measuring one day larger is not a problem at all, but given the tiny sizes we are dealing with that this stage of pregnancy, a measurement out by a mere millimeter can change your dates by a day or more. I was 32 dpo at my first scan, and it took the tech quite a while to find my beanie who was measuring around 5mm at that point. My sac was massive, she was just about to say not viable when she found the beanie- it was tucked right into my lining and really hard to spot at first- I never even saw my yolk sac! 

Your going to be on edge about this pregnancy, because thats how we are when PAL, good job you can come here and let it all out and be reassured because we all know exactly how your feeling. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - loz has said it perfectly. Although it all looks bigger on the monitor it is magnified SO many times so they can see thing especially as such an early stage. I had to get ruler out to see what the sizes they measure me at for it to sink in. I am sure everything is just fine.

Watched that program, but beginning to wish I hadn't. Glad the visitors are coming to take my mind off things for a while. Why is it I can have good 'excited' days and then have other 'omg - what am I doing'? days. Sometimes I feel bad for not being more excited than I am. And why am I a papaya for a 3rd week?


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> Kelly - loz has said it perfectly. Although it all looks bigger on the monitor it is magnified SO many times so they can see thing especially as such an early stage. I had to get ruler out to see what the sizes they measure me at for it to sink in. I am sure everything is just fine.
> 
> Watched that program, but beginning to wish I hadn't. Glad the visitors are coming to take my mind off things for a while. Why is it I can have good 'excited' days and then have other 'omg - what am I doing'? days. Sometimes I feel bad for not being more excited than I am.

that's only normal. Programs either make you think "oh my god" or they just pass you by if that makes sense? the excitement won't really hit until you are in labour or even more so you're holding your little smartie. 

i always thought i should be more excited but i seem to be one of these easy-oasy type people that just goes with the flow - and i'm strange and looking forward to labour :haha:

oh! and happy Vday pink :D


----------



## Lozdi

Its normal Pink...hormones mess with us! 

I am looking forward to giving birth, so much so I might be disappointed if its not as much fun as last time! :dohh::haha:

I remember with my first though, I was quite disturbed at the thought of pushing a human out of my twinkle, wasn't sure what to expect, but it just kind of stung, and was not as bad as I thought it would be- and his head was 'slightly larger than average'! Got away without stitches too :coolio:the midwife offered me a stitch, because my skin did tear abit, but I declined because she was only offering it for cosmetic purposes- the muscles weren't torn at all, just a little bit of skin. OH said I didn't even tear with 2nd, just stretched a bit, but he was much smaller than the first and his head was nice and small. I have a pic of him just a few hours old I will see if BnB lets me upload it- just took a pic of the pic with my digi camera. He was so small! You can see part of my hand in the pic, and my hands are not large, but baby made them look huge!
 



Attached Files:







babylucian.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pichi

aw - so tiny! how big were your babies (sorry if i've asked already... baby brain)


----------



## Lozdi

I've got baby brain too...could have sworn Pink had V-day last week! :dohh:

First baby was 8lb12, and second, the one in that pic, was 7lb on the dot. He did come at 38w though, whereas my first came at 40+4

Happy V-day Pink! :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i'm kinda scared of having a big beast of a child (like 10lb+):haha: especially attempting a VBAC - but saying that it's just their head that's the main thing lol

Pixie was 7lb 15oz at 40+4 so i'm expecting mr pea here to be at least 8lb 5ish...


----------



## Lozdi

My youngest brother was almost 11lbs :wacko: But mum had GD. She gave birth to him normally, but the newborn clothes didn't fit him, he was straight into 3 month stuff! He is now 18 and massive still, really tall and built like a brick outhouse- I guess he was meant to be a giant! :haha:

I think if your set to have a 10 lber, your midwife will notice at checkups, and a plan would be put into place. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Come to think of it, my mum has had traumatic and awkward labours! There was me, frank breech (butt first) but vaginal delivery, I was floppy and had to go to the nicu for a bit...,my brother who was a pretty straightforward birth but awkward because he came on xmas day and mum missed xmas dinner! (she has since made up for that by regularly having 2 dinners at xmas by way of one at my auntie's then I always save her some)...then my youngest bro, the mega baby! :haha:


----------



## ginny83

Kelly - so glad that you got a scan and everything looks good. My GP doesn't want me to have a scan until 8 weeks, so I have just under 3 weeks to go. So nervous!


----------



## too_scared

kelly, our ultrasound machine is brand new at our hospital. the tech said that if he magnified my scan a lot he could see the fetal pole. your scan looked great! i know it is really hard, but, please try not to worry too much. :hugs:

lozdi, that picture is really cute!!

i hope you ladies are all well! i feel like i haven't really been able to keep up the past few days. we have friends visiting from out of town (SapphireFlame!) so i haven't really been able to get on here on my computer much. i hate typing on my phone. :dohh: haha!


----------



## debzie

Kelly your feelings are completly normal. When I had my scan at 6+3 I was measuring 6 weeks and sonographer took an absolute age to find my Lo. At 5 weeks thinks are just too tiny. With my ladt pregnancy I measured 5 weeks and one tech said they saw a blip of a fetal pole the other was not. convinced it was just a smuge on the yoke sac at that point. A yoke sac is a good sign. it too took me less than 24 hrs after both my early scans for the demons to creep back in. Please stop googling and worrying for now. Every pregnancy is different. I have heard of ladies on her at 7 weeks not seeing anything expecting the worst then a few dats later a baby is there. The image is only as goid as the nachine and tech using it. Hugs. 

On the hair debate I usually have dark hairs to my belly button but now its just too bad. Really need to get it sorted. I have let myself go a bit. Time to change that. 

Loving the labour and birth stories. Emily too was tiny 6lb born at 37+4. My mam said they were wrong and that she was smaller than that. She was weighed two days later and was 5lb3. So I think they may have been wrong. Will try and find a pic that shows how tiny she was. 

Love that pic loz. 

Ginny hope you are well. Glad you have a scan sorted even though it feels an eternity away. I always like having something to aim for.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies today is a new day and my positive head is now on xx
hope your all ok


----------



## kelly1973

oh and no more goggling for me


----------



## ginny83

So my plan to not tell anyone didn't even last 2 weeks, I told my mum tonight. I know it sounds silly but I hope I haven't jinx anything!


----------



## debzie

Whoo hoo for pma Kelly. 

Ginny I have told everyone and told no one it did not make a blind bit of difference to the pregnancy outcome just the support level I recieved the times I miscarried. I always tell my mam after I tell chris. She would guess anyway. 

I am off work until Tuesday. Whoo hoo. Planning to try and silve the problem of my ever shrinking wardrobe. Spend some time with Emily. Oh and get some air. Starting today. Just off to feed the ducks and walk round the park.


----------



## kelly1973

have a nice day debz the sun is shining at the min your just have to run when it showers x


----------



## Lozdi

I'm nesting like a boss today, 6 days til homebirth assessment! :wacko: And I feel the house is a right ole mess! :dohh: Everything needs to be perfect to offset the bad bathroom ceiling!


----------



## debzie

Loz good luck with the nesting. 

As promised this is my first picture taken with Emily. I would not have my face in it.....really regret having no proper pics now even. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







baby emily.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pichi

aw these babies are so cute!

here's pixie an hour old :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG00139-20101114-1501.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## too_scared

what cuties!! awesome pictures :happydance:

i had my first prenatal appt today. it went well. my dr is great. :) i didn't gain any weight yet!! :happydance: woo! i feel as big as a house already but i am just bloated i guess. haha!

i hope you are all well :)


----------



## kelly1973

not long ts till you have a perfect bump xx
ladies i love your pics stunning i want one tee hee


----------



## too_scared

my belly is so bloated that i barely have any pants that fit anymore :( my friends has already offered me her belly bands. haha! 

i can't wait for a bump rather than awful bloat!


----------



## kelly1973

ts how many weeks are you you need a lovely ticker so we can keep track.

have been so happy all day have felt utter poo funny how it makes me so happy lol


----------



## Lozdi

So cute! Ahhhh newly born babies are just the cutest things ever...and there will be more and more pics on this thread of new babies as the months pass!

First tri bloat is crazy! I called mine my Blump, saw someone on BnB refer to it as that, and it kinda stuck. Blump!


----------



## too_scared

blump! that is the best! i have a huge blump now! :haha:

kelly, i am 8+4 today. i was going to put up a ticker after my scan on monday but i chickened out. i think i will put one up after my next scan on aug 31st, when i will be 12+5.


----------



## Clobo

AAAaaaaaaaw those baby pics are all so cute, makes me want to meet mine even more now!!! :baby:

xxx


----------



## too_scared

very, very soon now clobo!! so exciting!


----------



## Clobo

Car seat base and seat just now fitted in the car!! Im feeling more prepared now!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Clobo said:


> Car seat base and seat just now fitted in the car!! Im feeling more prepared now!!
> 
> xxx

LIKE!! :baby:


----------



## Lozdi

I've just been reading on third tri....and there was ALOT of 'this is it' threads....full moon madness! I predict I will go into labour in one month, during the next full moon! (Had to say so, because if I do you won't believe me that I knew it!) and if I don't you may all take the piss out of my prediction skills! :haha::haha::haha:

I wonder if you'll go too during the next full moon Clo...did you happen to notice stronger BH last night? I did, I blame the full moon! If I do go during the full moon I am so going to use howling as pain relief! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

i bet you are right, lozdi! that would be pretty cool if you did just predict your labour!

oh! i just had my first apple juice/water popsicle! thank you so much for the idea. it was super yummy! i bought popsicle molds and filled them with a little juice and water and it was great! i want to go eat them all! i have been eating a lot of apples lately too, so the flavour was perfect.


----------



## Lozdi

Makes the nicest ice doesn't it! I'm eating one as I type this hahahaha, but I'm still just using plastic cups for them :blush::haha:


----------



## too_scared

i am eating another one now :blush: i think cups are better, these popsicle molds are too little!


----------



## debzie

I totally believe in bio rhythms so loz you are probably right. That and increased biometric pressure Luke when we have a storm can set off labour. Not long now then ladies. 
I will have to give those ices a whirl finding it so hard to drink anything apart from fizzy Orange nit good. I make it with soda water and cordial but still I am struggling with that now. 

Finally feel that I'm getting that second tri lull in symptoms I feel normal again. I can now sleep all night don't feel sick or crabby. I have this mellow feeling which is strange for me. I think it may have a lot to do with coming off the progesterone to. So i am going to try and make the most of it. 

On thw bloat front my stomach is massive I look how i did at 20 weeks with Emily. All my maternity trousers are now back in use. I lost weight before I fell pregnant so some of my trousers still fit until this week then bump...or blump it eas there. Its even there when i lie down.


----------



## Lozdi

Yay for 2nd tri easing of stuff! I'm weird I have more energy now than I did in 2nd tri :haha:

Definitely give the water-apple ice thingies a try, its like sneaking water into yourself! 

Maybe your in line to have a super massive bump like me! I looked 20 weeks at 13 weeks too :haha:

My back is trying to kill me today, not good as I still have alot to do before my home assessment. I don't want to have any of my labour in my bedroom, so thats a tip at the moment while I focus on downstairs- do you think the midwife will mind that my room is not accessible? I really won't want to labour up there as its too hot upstairs and my living room sofa is more than adequate for laying on, kneeling, leaning etc (we know this because thats where we conceived Lil Fella and it was quite a night!) :blush::haha: I told OH the other day exactly when we conceived he was like 'Ahh, I thought so!' :haha::haha::haha:

I'm quite exited at the moment, because well we haven't been DTD for a couple of weeks because my twinkle was sore so I gave in and got some caneston and its no longer sore so as soon as OH's shoulder sorts its self (its hurting him at the moment) I can get me some lovin! We just have to be careful of position because Lil Fella can throw some hefty shapes and OH is a little squeamish about my belly during sex as it is, so he would positively freak out if he got punched during the act, or if he saw one of Lil Fella's big stretching movements. :haha: I can totally understand most ladies not wanting sex while PAL but I have alot of faith in my cervix, apart from a little wobble I had about it at around 20 weeks because I'd been reading the IC thread :dohh:

Have any of you thought ahead about what you will do for contraception after birth? I really don't want to go back on the pill, it messed my moods up something crazy. :wacko:


----------



## debzie

I was given the all clear to have sex from my 12 weeks scan and typically Chris was away. I cannot wait for some action it feels like an age and I really need some. He is away another two weeks. I was not like this when I was pregnant with Emily I think I can count how many times we dtd. Im sure the midwife wont be snooping about just going where you go. As for the contraception thing I really dont know. If I have to have a c section I may ask for my tubes tied while they are on as I dont want any more kids after this one. I hate the injection and im assuming the implant would be the same. I was ok on the POP. So may just go for that. I keep worrying about IC too some of the threads on here are scary.


----------



## Lozdi

The fetal movement guidlines on third tri is a scary thread- but a necessary one. It made me abit into the movement police after I read that, I regularly lecture ladies who post about reduced movements then say they will wait and see. I get all 'GO TO L&D NOWWWW' at them, because its better to feel silly when baby immediately perks up on the monitor than to possibly end up with a tragic outcome.

My friend requested that they tie her tubes after her last baby, its her 5th child and she had viral (i think) meningitis and almost died...they won't tie her tubes because she is under 35. She has PCOS but is lucky and gets pregnant easily, but she can't handle more pregnancies yet they still won't tie her tubes. I think they should do it if thats what she wants, what with her already having 5 children she is unlikely to turn round in a few years and decide she wants more, her family is complete.

I had the injection once, it made me bleed for 10 weeks, I did not go back for a top up! The thought of the implant makes me feel physically sick, and so does the thought of an IUD. Its looking like we will use charting, and condoms during the fertile days, but we will have to use them all month long for the first few cycles because I don't know my normal cycle length- I only ever charted one cycle and O'd on day 20 but that was just a few weeks after the mmc, so really I could even be a day 14 O'er under normal circumstances.


----------



## hopeithappens

loz - i was only talking about that today :haha: im quite happy with just the two so really dont want to risk anymore, really dont want to go on the pill as im not great at remembering to take it, ive heard to many stories of the marina coil creating very heavy painful periods which i suffer anyways so if its going to make it worse no thanks, the only thing i can think is the implant which i had for nearly 2yrs but i used to spot for weeks on end which got really annoying, dont know what ill do 

how is everyone today?


----------



## Lozdi

I was excellent at remembering to take the pill- I'd go right back on it if I hadn't seen the difference in myself when not on it. I used to be so mad at everyone for no reason, I was a horror! I was on the pill when I conceived both my boys though, so its not that effective! Oldest was a shock because I hadn't been ill or anything, but youngest I had a crazy night out with OH and was hungover and throwing up the next day so must have thrown my pill up. I don't want to risk becoming evil again just to go on a contraceptive I can't fully trust. 

I must make more apple ices! Consumption of them has gone up and I'm not getting them frozen fast enough! :haha:


----------



## pichi

mmmm these ice lollies sound yum - might go make some myself :haha: 

as for reduced movement i went to my midwife straight away when i thought pixie wasn't moving as much and the midwife said i shouldn't feel foolish for coming in (because i did) she said that it's better safe than sorry and a 30min time scale in the grand scheme of things is nothing compared to the safety of your baby.

ah, looking for padding to make my cot bumper but i don't have a clue :dohh: all the tutorials are american and they have pre-made bumper pads but we don't have those here :nope: any crafty girls out there? x

hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, ooh yes I think you are right, when I was TTC I quite often ovulated when the full moon was out!! That&#8217;s about right for my due date then, maybe we&#8217;ll be in labour at the same time!! :baby: :baby:

*Debzie*, good news the symptoms are getting back to normal now, second tri is deffo the best one!!

Not sure ill bother with the pill again, although it was good at keeping my bad skin in check so ill have to see what happens with that after baby is born, don&#8217;t want the spots back!! :nope: Plus my cycles are so long and weird that if I got preggo again without even trying it would be a miracle!!

Hi* Hope* :wave: my back is killing me, sciatic pain which is only getting worse as the baby gets heavier, so glad it&#8217;s the weekend though!!

*Pichi*, ooh good plan making your own bits and pieces, not sure about padding though, im rubbish with things like that. What about foam padding?? Usually can get from markets maybe?? Good luck!

xxx


----------



## debzie

Pichi where we live you can buy lengths of wadding it looks like really thin quilts that they cut to size and you just sew up the end. You have to be careful with foam as it can contain nasty chemicals. We have a few fabric stores nearby and Boyes that sell it. I only know as the patients at work are making patchwork quilts for their beds.

Clobo hope the pain eases. Chris bought my one of those spa mats to put in the bath when I was pregnant with Emily that really helped.


----------



## pichi

that's the sort of thing i'm looking for. like little duvets haha! want it quite sturdy in shape but not too thick if that makes sense? just a 'normal' cot bumper. It just seems to be impossible to find what i want >__<


----------



## Lozdi

Watch out Clo, I hear pregnancy can sort out wonky cycles you might end up with a surprise not long after you have baby! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm lost regarding stuffing for the cot thingy, but I agree with not using foam, thats not nice stuff!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Debz do they have Boyes in your neck of the woods? I didn't think they went that far north, they are a very local company to here. They are awesome!


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies im 6 weeks today so very nervous as thats when the last pregnancy stopped. felt totally rough yesterday didnt have that last time so hope thats a good sign and already feeling sick felt ms all day how are you all today


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Kelly! This week is a big milestone for you and it's bound to be difficult. Just try to remember this is a different pregnancy and if everything is ok with baby, and let's hope it is there is no reason it should fail. PMA!! 
I'm ok, just dtd for the first time in about 17 weeks! Think I'd healed up! I thought it was about time. I went on top as he is big and heavy and I didn't want him squashing me. I know it's not his fave position but beggars can't be choosers! :haha:


----------



## debzie

Happy 6 weeks Kelly that too was a milestone week for me bit as mrsmig said this is a different pregnancy that will succeed. I had a pic up in symtoms too. 

Mrsmigg yeah we have boyes in all of the towns near me its the furthest north they go county Durham. I love it for bargains. 
Yeah for Dtd. X


----------



## ginny83

Happy 6 weeks Kelly - hope you're holding up with the MS ok


----------



## kelly1973

wish i could get some 5 mg folic acid taking ten tabs a day is really making me gag now


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't know how you are doing it. The prenatals with folic acid and vitamins made me spew ten minutes after I took them.


----------



## kelly1973

im struggling now i really am


----------



## too_scared

happy 6 weeks kelly! gotta keep that PMA going :) this is your rainbow baby. :hugs:

i don't know why your dr won't give you a prescription for 5 mg folic acid. it seems so strange. can you go to a different dr? 

these are the prenatal vitamins i take https://www.pregvitfolic5.com/ maybe if you go in with something specific that you want the dr will write you the prescription? that is what i did. i went in and said this is what i want. he started telling me about materna and i said "no, this is what i want!" so rather than argue with me he gave me the prescription! haha!

i am happy that ms got you (you know what i mean!). this time i didn't even feel pg AT ALL until 5+5. then it hit me. food aversions, feeling SO tired, and generally feeling blah. i started feeling better at the end of week 7 and that is why i was so darn scared about that scan. but, there was the heartbeat! yesterday i felt so awful. i think it was because i let myself get too hungry. are you able to eat anything? can you try eating small amounts every 2 hours or so? i find if i do that i feel pretty good.

i hope all you ladies are doing well. 

9 weeks tomorrow for me. keeping the PMA going (trying really hard, anyway!)


----------



## Lozdi

Yay for milestone Kelly! And a massive yay for still feeling awful (in the nicest way of course) 

Mrs Miggins, congratulations on the DTD :happydance: OH is quite a big bloke too I worried at first about him squashing baby, but he holds himself up very nicely :winkwink:Though now I prefer spooning because I just know he would be put off if we are at it and Lil Fella decided to throw some shapes, or got hiccups! :haha:

4 days til home assessment, and I am in no way on top of it- OH's shoulder is still trying to murder him, and there are things I can't tackle alone. I wonder if they will delay the visit by a week...going to ask about it on monday at my appointment.

I woke up today to an extreme increase in CM.....and my BH are crazy. (TMI) Bowels are clearing out too. Its a little disconcerting! I know Lil Fella doesn't have permission to leave his womb til 37 weeks or preferably later, but if he is anything like his brothers, he won't listen to me. :dohh::haha:


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> happy 6 weeks kelly! gotta keep that PMA going :) this is your rainbow baby. :hugs:
> 
> i don't know why your dr won't give you a prescription for 5 mg folic acid. it seems so strange. can you go to a different dr?
> 
> these are the prenatal vitamins i take https://www.pregvitfolic5.com/ maybe if you go in with something specific that you want the dr will write you the prescription? that is what i did. i went in and said this is what i want. he started telling me about materna and i said "no, this is what i want!" so rather than argue with me he gave me the prescription! haha!
> 
> i am happy that ms got you (you know what i mean!). this time i didn't even feel pg AT ALL until 5+5. then it hit me. food aversions, feeling SO tired, and generally feeling blah. i started feeling better at the end of week 7 and that is why i was so darn scared about that scan. but, there was the heartbeat! yesterday i felt so awful. i think it was because i let myself get too hungry. are you able to eat anything? can you try eating small amounts every 2 hours or so? i find if i do that i feel pretty good.
> 
> i hope all you ladies are doing well.
> 
> 9 weeks tomorrow for me. keeping the PMA going (trying really hard, anyway!)

9 weeks! Maybe to treat yourself, you could get a little ticker :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

i will get a ticker after my next scan. i am still a bit nervous about that.

i really hope Lil Fella stays in there for another 4 weeks! this morning sounds a little nerve wracking though!


----------



## Lozdi

CM still crazy, but no fluids that could be amniotic or anything like a show, so its probably just my twinkle normalising after being sore for ages. Trying to carry on with the housework....home assessment looms! :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

I wish I could see my cervix right now, but don't want to go disturbing it!


----------



## Lozdi

Just saw this, and I'm considering getting one for when I've had baby so people know what to bring me when they visit.
 



Attached Files:







beer!.jpg
File size: 50.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## too_scared

haha! i bet Shawn would love a welcome mat like that!


----------



## Lozdi

OH would prefer one that says wine instead of beer :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Shawn makes his own wine with a friend of ours so we have about 45 bottles in our laundry room at this moment. they are planning to make beer next. there is usually always tons of booze in our house! :haha: i don't even drink any of it. (even when not pg)


----------



## Lozdi

OH asked me if he could use my raspberries to make wine...I said HELL NO! I'll be eating those straight off the bush they are not going into wine! Me and the kids ate them all! OH can stick to the red wine he gets from the shop!:haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Ooooh, just had an epic BH with a period like cramp. Not worried! But confident that when I do pop, I'll go fast! :haha: Hoping to wake one morning after 37 weeks to a trickle, cough delicately, and pop baby out!:haha:


----------



## too_scared

haha! i wish i had some raspberry bushes! i love fresh raspberries like that. yum!

they made blueberry wine the last time. Shawn and my friend like it, but his wife doesn't. she wants them to make some more red wine soon. i am not sure what they make, since i don't drink any of it. haha! i am hoping they make it at our friends' house this time since the "juice" in the wine kits doesn't smell good. my nose right now won't like that at all! haha! the blueberry wasn't too bad since they made it from scratch.


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi said:


> Ooooh, just had an epic BH with a period like cramp. Not worried! But confident that when I do pop, I'll go fast! :haha: Hoping to wake one morning after 37 weeks to a trickle, cough delicately, and pop baby out!:haha:

haha! that would be the best! wouldn't need to worry about the home visit for sure then! no time to go anywhere, guaranteed home birth.


----------



## Lozdi

I should have stayed at home last time, as it happened I only just made it to hospital and had baby 17 minutes later, if they hadn't have had a room for me I'd have had him in the waiting room! 

I may be weird but the thought of him coming so fast I birth unassisted at home kind of appeals to me- as long as its after 37 weeks! OH won't accept any jobs more than 10 mins away from now on, so would have to be pretty fast to end up birthing alone, but I hear midwives don't always get out to homebirths as soon as labour is reported, so may well end up with unassisted :wacko: will have to brush up on what to do if that happens.


----------



## too_scared

That makes me really nervous! I would think with your history of fast births the mw would come running!


----------



## Lozdi

Hopefully, but I expect it will depend on when I go, they may take longer to get to me if I call them at 3 am than if it was lunchtime. :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies well i got my wish i feel utter crap cant eat a thing nothing takes my fancy,
loz i love the mat!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Woohoo Kelly! Good signs! After 6 weeks the hcg struggles to completely double though because the numbers get high, so expect the odd day where you feel a bit too ok, and on those days remember that within a day or 2 you will be right back to feeling awful again :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Glad you are feeling so sick, Kelly! That is a great sign! (Not they I am happy you are feeling so yucky, but know know what I mean!)

Lozdi, here's hoping you go at 11 am on a Wednesday!! Haha!


----------



## Lozdi

Arg I'm having a wobble! I can't get all the house sorted in just 4 days, I just can't. My back is killing me! Might tell the midwives I want a hospital birth so they cancel the home assessment, then just call when I'm in labour and say I can't move. Then they have to attend me. Pretty sure they will say no to a homebirth based on the state of my bathroom...but if they don't know I'm staying at home til I actually go into labour then they can't say much about the damn bathroom! 

I hate my bathroom. I can see it from where I'm sat at the moment, and every few words typed I stop, and glare at it. HATE IT!:growlmad::gun:


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: lozdi :hugs: 

i'm sorry your back (and your bathroom) is giving you trouble. 

i don't know anything about home birth or what the mw's look for, but i really hope that there is no problems at all when they come to do the assessment. can you call and explain that your dh has an injury and can't help you right now? i hope you can get it pushed off a bit.


----------



## kelly1973

loz dam that bathroom stressing you out,doesnt seem fair you should be able to choose exactly what want to do.

thanks for the tip ill remenber that when im having a good day and try not to panic mind you i didnt think id feel this rough lol any ideas on food ladies as i really dont fancy anything


----------



## Lozdi

I will ask them to hold it off a week, because if I push myself to complete it all in 4 days I'll likely end up popping early due to stress and extreme physical activity and will have to birth in hospital anyway! :haha: Got to be 37+ for a home birth.


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> loz dam that bathroom stressing you out,doesnt seem fair you should be able to choose exactly what want to do.
> 
> thanks for the tip ill remenber that when im having a good day and try not to panic mind you i didnt think id feel this rough lol any ideas on food ladies as i really dont fancy anything

Theres a combo that really worked for me, its bacon and plum tomatoes on toast. Simple, easy, cooks fast, and gives energy as its a mixture of protein, carbs, and tomatoes! Not everyone can stomach bacon in early pregnancy though. 

Another good one I found was jacob's crackers with a little bit of dairylea on them.


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh! And pickled onion flavour monster munch!


----------



## too_scared

ooooh... bacon is not for me at all! haha!

for me peanut butter toast is a good thing. right now i am eating beans on toast. also, fruit is always something that i can eat and crave. oranges and grapefruits are good if you want something tart. also, yellow plums, apples, and watermelon are at the top of my list right now. haha!


----------



## Lozdi

Nectarines! :happydance:


----------



## kelly1973

im bloody starving now now peanut butter sounds good and dairy lea and i loooove monster munch lol


----------



## too_scared

what is dairylea and monster munch?


----------



## Lozdi

There you go....thats a start! As your body adjusts more you'll find plenty you fancy to eat, then starts the delicate balance of keeping enough in stock to satisfy you, while at the same time not overstocking incase you develop a sudden aversion. :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

thats why this thread is so great you guys know everything 

ts diarylea is squeezy cheese and monster munch are like funny shaped crisps there the best


----------



## too_scared

thanks, Kelly :) 

is dairylea pasturized? it looks yummy :) i looked it up! haha! looks like laughing cow that we have here.


----------



## Lozdi

Dairylea, in my opinion, has a nicer taste than laughing cow, which I find is a bit tastless. Kelly is spot on about monster munch, they are the best crisps ever! Especially the pickled onion flavour! Ohhhh now I want some but all the shops are closed! :haha: Dairylea is pasturized, so safe for eating while pregnant. I male friend of mine stopped his missus from eating it when she was pregnant because he thought it classed as one of those fancy soft cheeses you should avoid while pregnant! :haha:


Tomorrow I'm stocking up on monster munch and dairylea! :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

i find laughing cow tastes like cream cheese. i was disappointed when i tried it. i like cream cheese but i like goat cheese better. 

i am not supposed to be eating dairy anyway so... haha!

we don't have any crisps that look like monster munch here. we have potato chips and cheesies but not anything that looks like those, especially not in those flavours. pickled onion does not sound good to me! haha! i bet it is really good, though!

now i want potato chips... salt and vinegar, i think!


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone

feeling a bit down at the moment. I can't believe I'm saying this but I actually wish MS would kick in. I know every pregnancy is different, but with my last 2 pregnancies I well and truly had MS by this stage and at the moment I feel surprisingly really good.

I can't help but think what if things aren't progressing the way they should?

Sorry to put a damper on things


----------



## debzie

Ginny hun ms is in no way an indication of a healthy pregnancy and each one is different I was so ill with my second loss right up until the end even though it stopped developing at 6 weeks and i was nearly 12. The first. few weeks of pal are torture. Hugs. 

Loz what I can remember from my nurse training when I was with the midwife they do not judge cleanliness more accessability and space to give birth. Ring them monday and be honest about your concerns I'm sure the assessment can go ahead. They will also drop off your home birth kit too. 

In those early days I only ever felt sick when hungry. I found breakfast biscuits good. I had very little ms was only sick twice. I've been so lucky. I was ill.until 16 weeks with Emily.


----------



## ginny83

Thanks Debzie :hugs:

I know my MS was way worse with the last pregnancy than with DS, and hearing stories like yours also gives me a bit of comfort.

To be honest, I didn't expect to be so anxious about this pregnancy until I was close to that 12 week mark. But I just can't help but worry about everything. I'm really hoping that once I have a scan I'll start to feel a bit better.


----------



## debzie

Ginny you will I did. Don't get me wrong I do still get a wobble every now and then but not as many now. I was a wreck most of the first weeks. We all know what you are going through. I have felt pretty much normal since 10 weeks. I do have niggles but nothing much.


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies :wave:

Sorry you are all having some wobbles at the moment, its a tricky time those early stages, i have to be honest, you dont really stop worrying but each milestone that is out of the way is a relief and another hurdle passed. The 12 week scan is the main one and it wont be long untill you are there, I can honestly say that time passes so quickly, look at me i totally remember being where you are and now im almost 36 weeks!! Wish i could do it all again, without the worry obviously!! :hugs:

Just take one day at a time, look after yourselves and think positively - thats all you can do really :dust:

Loz, did you manage to push back the home visit?? Love your PMA towards your quick birth, i think ill have to start thinking like that!!

Ooh blimey, thunder much?? Another typical english day .... summer in the morning, winter in the afternoon :rain: :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

ginny83 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> feeling a bit down at the moment. I can't believe I'm saying this but I actually wish MS would kick in. I know every pregnancy is different, but with my last 2 pregnancies I well and truly had MS by this stage and at the moment I feel surprisingly really good.
> 
> I can't help but think what if things aren't progressing the way they should?
> 
> Sorry to put a damper on things

My ms started around 7 weeks, then stopped flat at 10 weeks...and returned at 16 weeks, and stayed til I hit 3rd tri! There is no explaining ms's reasons for how it affects us- you have a boy already right? Maybe this one is a girl and your body is reacting to her differently? You could call your doctor and express your concerns and see if they will give you a reassurance scan, because its not good to be panicking, I would panic when my ms would vanish for a couple of days, but that got better once I got my doppler because I could just check myself, it was a sanity saver. :hugs:

Thanks Debzie that puts me at rest abit, I have an appointment with the midwife tomorrow so I'll discuss the home visit with her and see if she recommends putting it off til the house is fully sorted- she is very on my side about having the home birth so she will want to make sure I get cleared to have one.


----------



## Clobo

I didnt have ms but i was really nauseous from weeks 7-12 then it stopped completely then i had it again about weeks 28-32 ish ..... it really is a lottery i think chick, try not to worry but id agree with phoning your midwife just so they can put your mind at rest

xxx


----------



## ginny83

I have an appointment with my GP on Wednesday, so I'll mention it to her then. Logically it all makes sense... but just can't help feeling worried. And I know it doesn't help anything.

I might ask her if I can have my dating scan a bit sooner than 8 weeks. 

The annoying thing is all during my last pregnancy I was so sick all I wished for was for it to never have it again. Be careful what you wish for hey!


----------



## too_scared

i was started feeling pretty blah at 5+5 until about 7+4 or so and then it went away for about a week. it is back now and it is pretty yucky. no vomiting, thankfully, because i have emetophobia. i think it is so different with everyone and every pregnancy that you can't compare. 

i'm sorry you are feeling so nervous, ginny. :hugs: i hope you feel a little better after you talk to your gp this week.

clobo, your post was a nice reminder for me to keep my pma going and to try to relax and enjoy this. i am trying really hard but sometimes it is difficult. i guess that is what PAL is all about. 

so...we have been having quite the adventure in our house since yesterday. we were planning to go into town (our home town, about 215 km away) yesterday to see Shawn's brother, his wife, and their kids who were visiting Shawn's parents. i went downstairs to start getting some things ready and i noticed some water on the floor. well, it wasn't just on the floor, it was in the walls too! the main water line coming into our house sprung a leak! we ended up staying home yesterday while our friend came over and, along with Shawn, went through our house making a list of what we needed to redo the plumbing in the house. so, $375 later, we have all the things needed to redo all the plumbing in the house. we ended up going into town today to see Shawn's family because they left to go back home this afternoon. now we are just back and they are starting with the huge task of taking out all the copper pipes and replacing them with new flexible plastic pipes. we are going to be without water for a few days :( it sure is a pain in the butt!!

but, on a happier note, i got huge popsicle molds in town. woooo! i can't wait to make some apple ices in those. yum! i think i am going to try other juices too. i am obsessed with watermelon agua fresca lately so i think i will make watermelon popsicles. 

oh! also, i had gluten free pizza at a pizza place in town. it was so good! veggie pizza with goat cheese. i want to go into town every week now for pizza! haha!

i hope you are all doing well.


----------



## ginny83

thanks TS - looks like I spoke to soon.... late last night I started feeling off, but I actually put it down to feeling nervous about not feeling sick. Anyway this morning I woke up feeling very seedy and end up throwing up all morning... yay (I think!?)

TS - oh no! It's great that you guys know how to sort out plumbing issues yourselves though! My DF is not a handyman at all really! Did anything get damaged?


----------



## too_scared

yay! i'm glad you are feeling sick. (you know what i mean!) sorry you were throwing up all morning. i would cry if i threw up all morning!

we have a really good friend who is very handy. Shawn is handy too but plumbing is new to him. thankfully our friend already did his house with pex pipe so he knows exactly what he is doing. with his help Shawn will get it done no problem. generally i am into whatever they are doing too but i just don't have the energy lately to do anything like that. we are also really lucky that our basement is all open so most of the plumbing is very easy to get at. 

there wasn't too much damage. our house is a side split so there are 4 levels. the basement is under the main living area (kitchen, dining room, living room, main entryway) and the rec room is under the bedrooms. the water shut off is in the bathroom down next to the rec room. thankfully we caught it before it blew because Shawn has the rec room filled with guitars, amps, and other musical instruments. the only damage is to the drywall and molding around where the downstairs bathroom is. it will be time consuming to replace, but it isn't too bad. just adding more to our house to-do list. :dohh: Shawn made a list a few days ago of all the things he wanted to do for the house (we just bought it last year and spent all last summer upgrading the electrical - summers off are wonderful! i love teaching!) and the list was 28 things long. we crossed off one thing so far and are about the cross off another thing with the plumbing, but that wasn't that high up on the priorities when we made the list... with the pipe going it added quite a number of things onto that list! :dohh:

well, since i have typed a novel i think i will stop! sorry ladies!

i hope you find something to soothe your tummy, ginny. ms is good and bad at the same time :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hooray for sickness! I'm still getting a touch of nausea in the evenings, its not as bad as it was though. I had a wobble last night as I was feeling really crampy. It was just wind, but it was just like the wind I get when AF is here (tmi sorry) so it freaked me out. 
Kelly, Ginny, when I was in the early weeks I wobbled terribly. Fili told me to read back somebodys journal as she was the same and it really helped. She is called Neversaynever and is in the process of being induced, and her wobbles were just the same as mine, as yours are like mine. If you can be arsed, if you plough your way back in my journal to late april/early may when I got my bfp and read my early weeks (not suggesting you read it all, just pick out the couple of weeks where I was at your stage) it might help. NSN's journal really helped me and I went back to it a lot.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs migg great minds think alike i read your journal back to when you got your bfp last week calmed my nerves alot it works ginny xx
still feeling terrible have been getting a bit teary as petrified of being sick and have come close at times,hope your all ok x


----------



## Lozdi

I can't imagine what it must be like to suffer with emetophobia:wacko: it must be so awful!

Still, its good to be feeling ill- its reassuring!

I just got back from midwife appointment, uterus measuring spot on for my weeks, baby is head down but not engaged, and feels 'normal' size, bp good, glucose in urine was trace, and the midwife reassured me about the home visit- I'll still be worrying about the bathroom though!:dohh:


----------



## kelly1973

thats brilliant news loz do you feel a little better about it now


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good news Loz. I really sympathise with you about the bathroom thing. I haven't had a bath in our bathroom since I was in labour with Edie because our bathroom is so hideous I can't bear to sit there and look at it. It's a quick shower and out. It revolts me.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

TS I meant to say what a nightmare about your house! I hope you get it sorted soon. 
I've been wobbling today. Crampy feelings in abdomen, lower back pain and suddenly needing to wee all the time. Pretty normal sounding symptoms I know but I feel like everything is suddenly pressing down on me.


----------



## ginny83

Thanks everyone, I actually think my "morning sickness" is a bout of gastro as I've been sick all day and now tonight it's coming the other end too... ew Anyway, it's enough to make me not wish being ill on myself again - what will be will be!

Loz - great news about bubs - sounds like they're getting nice a comfty

MrsM - With DS the needing to wee all the time only started for me about half way though - I guess it's just everything getting squished up a bit. Maybe it's the position of the baby? I know I felt so uncomfortable when DS was transverse


----------



## kelly1973

hugs mrs m do you think you are stressing yourself as the scan is on thursday? maybe you could ring midwife to put your mind ar rest it really isnt fair xx

ginny sorry you have a virus i agree i wanted symptons and ive been on sofa for 3 days feel terrible.

ts sorry about your house seems like you have under control now


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi, it sounds like you had a great visit today with your mw. I'm sorry you are so worried about your bathroom. I wish that there was something that I could do to help you. Did you say once that you rent this house? Isn't the owner responsible for fixing any leaks like that?

Emetophobia isn't great. :dohh: It has caused me to put off applying for school to become a teacher because I was afraid a kid would throw up in my class. And it was a factor in me not really wanting children for such a long time. I didn't want to vomit with ms, and I still haven't worked out what I am going to do when my child is sick. :cry: I am not as bad as some people with emetophobia, though. Some people can't even eat out because they are afraid of eating something someone else prepared. I can eat out no problem, unfortunately! :haha: 

Mrs. M, it is really frustrating that I have to get Shawn to turn on the water every time I have to pee and wash my hands. Hopefully they will get the kitchen and the main bathroom plumbed today so I won't have to do that anymore.

I'm sorry you are having a wobble today :hugs: I hope that you are feeling better now. Do you have a doppler? Maybe that will help? Your next scan is in a few days, isn't it? You will see Migglet soon and all will be well. 

I had a bit of a moment this morning too. :( I was laying in bed and I realized that my hips weren't really hurting that much and my bbs weren't really hurting so much either. Well, now my hips are hurting again and I am up now moving around. I am really nervous about my hips not hurting because that is one of the first things I noticed with my mmc. So stressful. I am coming up to 10 weeks now, which is when it started the first time. I have a scan booked for Aug 31st when I am 12+5. I am trying to keep my PMA that we will have a great appt then and we will get to watch the baby wiggle around on the screen.

Ginny, I am so sorry to hear you are feeling so rotten. :hugs: I really hope it is a bug, because that would be terrible if that kept up! Could it be something that you ate? Is there anyone else sick? I hope you wake up feeling better tomorrow. 

Kelly, how are you doing? oops! We posted at the same time Kelly - well, I just took too long to post! - I'm sorry you are feeling so sick too. But, it really is a good sign :) Rainbow babies here we come!!

I hope you are all well!


----------



## kelly1973

ok prob really silly question but i really do feel soooooo poo and pretty much been on the sofa for 3 days im a bit worried that its the amount of folic acid im taking am i being silly i take 10 of the 400ug to equal the amount of a 5mg tablet hope thats right i just feel sick and dizzy all the time


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins, I got no urge to pee frequently til I was about 16 weeks, then I felt heavy and the peeing every 20 minutes began! My BH started at 16 weeks too. Maybe Migglet is an awkward one like Lil Fella and is giving you wobbles for no good reason!

Mindy the owner is my mum and she is broke :nope: we get housing benefit, so if its not sorted within a month, I will call housing benefit and change the rent from going straight to my mum and have it come to me and I'll organize the roof stuff- but that will scupper her because it pays for her mortgage payments, but she isn't sorting it and it needs doing so if needs be, I'll scupper her. Seems she is waiting for the damn roof to fall in before doing anything about it! My rights as a tenant include withholding rent and having necessary work done myself out of the rent money if landlord is not taking care of it. What gets me is my mum KNOWS how stubborn I am, and how determined I get!:dohh:

Kelly its normal to feel sick and dizzy alot- but if your concerned about the amount of folic, cut it down a bit and see if it helps. 

Ginny I want to say I hope you feel better soon....but not too much better! (you know what I mean!):hugs:

OH has pulled everything out of my bathroom, so when the kids are inbed, I am going in there with a comfy chair, a mop, some spray, some bleach, scrubbing brushes, and rubber gloves!


----------



## too_scared

Loz, I'm sorry that you are having such trouble with your roof. I didn't realize you were renting from your mom. That really sucks. I really hope that you can get something worked out about it soon. Can your OH get on the roof and try to patch it with some tar or something? (I know nothing about patching roofs, so that might not be a good suggestion!) I guess there is probably more work to it than that. :( :hugs: 

Kelly, I'm sorry you are feeling so blah. I am not sure about the folic acid but I second Lozdi's suggestion to cut back a little to see how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

It needs doing professionally, I can;t remember the details but basically its too far gone to just patch, we have tarp on it, but rain still gets through, and next door's is the same, they both need doing at the same time, and my neighbour hasn't got the money yet either however she can ask her oldest son for it. Basically waiting now for my mum to find a quote she trusts- she got burned before about fixing that roof, so she is super wary now. The last quote we got was from someone who my oldest's dad knows, he services their work vehicles, and doesn't overcharge like most mechanics so thats why the quote for the roof is lower than most quotes, but my stubborn mum doesn't trust it. :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

That is really too bad :( I hope she finds someone she trusts soon.

It is really hot today and all my shorts are in the wash, which I can't do because the water is off :( I don't have many shorts because I generally don't wear them but this summer has really been hot. I tried to buy more the other day but there were none to buy in my tiny town :( Boooo. Haha!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

Kelly - 10 tabs is okay to take, nothing wrong with that but it could be the folic acid making you feel yuck although being on teh sofa for 3 days is normal too! I felt nauseous in the mornings taking my 5mg tab so maybe do as Loz says, cut back a litttle see if that help. Also you don't have to take them all at once, or in the morning, try before bed, see if that helps.

Loz - glad you had a good mw appointment today and everything is on track and you feel more happy with the bathoom roof situation. Don't overdo it tonight cleaning though!

TS - sorry your house is without water. I hate not being able to wash. Can't sympathise with the hot weather though as I would imagine most of us are jealous as we have had almost zero summer here this year!! LOL But I hope it does cool down a bit and the water is back on soon. :hugs: for wobbles. My boob pain came and went daily also 10 weeks is when the placenta starts to take over so so thing may fell better becoase of that but having mmc myself know that is not always reassuring. I am sure though everything will be great on your next scan.

Hi to everyone else, just going to read back a it more. I tried to pop on but the visitors kept me busy. I am knackered today, really tired. OH wanted to get jiggy with it last night, which normally I would have said yes, especially since he went a bit funny about the bump a few weeks ago and would'nt go there. I think prior to that bump wasn't too bad so was able to 'forget' about baby whilst dtd but now he can't. I knew though he'd get over it when the 'mood' got too much lol! Anyway, had dad, stepmum, neice and nephew up for a few days which was lovely but difficult knowing how to keep them all entertained.


----------



## kelly1973

ts do you have like shops where you live or is it really remote would love to see some pics


----------



## kelly1973

b and b wont let me use the thanks key boo


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pink :) We have had visitors too, so I know how tiring it can be. I hope you get some time to rest up now. 

Kelly, we do have some shops but not many. We have a 2 pharmacies, 2 grocery stores (but they are quite small, and not well stocked), a few small corner stores, a "department" store that is quite small and caters to the "older" population of my town (meaning not fashionable! haha!), and a clothing store that is more geared towards teenagers. I actually forgot to go to this store when I went to look for shorts. It is new and I tend to forget about it. We also have 6 restaurants! Haha!

Our town has about 1200 people in it but they are mostly seniors. Our town is the main "hub" on our peninsula so many people from the surrounding communities come in here to shop. There are 22 small communities on our peninsula but still less the 3000 people. One town has 1 man living in it now. 

I don't really have any pictures of our town. it is really stretched out. we live in the "new" section of town and all of the shops are in the old part of town. 

This is the best I can find:

The bay comes right into our town, we can see it from our back deck but in where we live is the river that runs in to the bay about 1 km away. This picture is taken from the house we lived in before we bought this one. It is looking back towards our new house now.
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/craftingiswhereitsat/IMG_2759.jpg

The fog often rolls in the bay - the water is out there somewhere!
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/craftingiswhereitsat/IMG_5481.jpg

This is the soccer field in the middle of our town. We are surrounded by the forest, it is wonderful. (plus I get to show off my doggies!)
https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/craftingiswhereitsat/IMG_5323.jpg


If you want to find me on FB I have more pictures there from the communities out around us. My town isn't very pretty, but surrounding communities are beautiful! PM me if you are interested :)


----------



## Clobo

Hey *TS*, aw no what a pain about the leak in your house, glad you got it sorted out but things like that are always expensive aren&#8217;t they :dohh: I LOVE your dogs!!!

*Ginny*, I remember feeling happy when I was nauseous, I know symptoms don&#8217;t actually mean anything but it does kind of remind you that something is happening in there!!

*Loz,* yay for good MW visit, I have my 36 week tomorrow and wondered whether anything was engaged yet!! I seem to be able to feel two knees poking out the front so need to spend some time on my hands and knees I think!!

*Mrs Mig*, when is your 20 week scan?? I always had a wobble when things like that were coming up, it will put your mind at ease once you have had it though :hugs:

*Kelly*, has your doctor told you to take that much folic acid?? Why are you taking so much chick??

*Pink*, hi how are you doing?? Sounds like you are keeping busy, take care of yourself though!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

1 man town!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I wonder if he likes having a town all to himself? Love those pics, looks so peaceful!

Pink that sounds exhausting! :sleep:


----------



## too_scared

When we visited that town 2 summers ago I immediately felt at peace and that I could move right in. It is beautiful there. The town used to be quite the busy place when fishing was more profitable. Now some people keep their houses up as summer homes and some people still use the dock during the different fishing seasons. There is a lady that sells homemade quilts and sweaters there in the summer for tourists, but I really don't know how many they get. I am not positive if the man still lives there year round. I feel like maybe he had to be moved out last winter because we had so much snow and you can't get in there in the winter. He was an older man.

Here is a picture from that town - it is called Round Harbour.

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/craftingiswhereitsat/37815_448689201252_4848153_n.jpg


----------



## kelly1973

ts its stunning i love your dogs im not on facebook i just have a bussiness page called the canny chicken company.

clobo i read something that said it helped if you had a miscarriage dr wouldnt give me it as said i didnt need it


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy you live in a beautiful part of the world. I have family in Canada and hope to visit one day. 
Clobo my scan is on Thursday. I think a lot of it is pre scan jitters. My daughter had a long nap this afternoon and I spent the whole afternoon on the sofa and felt a lot better for it. My friend thinks I may have spd, she had it with her daughter and said what I have sounds very similar, lower back pain, cracking pelvis and pains in the side when I turn over if I'm laying down.


----------



## too_scared

What part of Canada does your family live in, Mrs. M? I have family in Ontario and here in Newfoundland.

What is spd? It sound awful. Is there anything you can do about it? I hope you have less pain soon.


----------



## Clobo

*Mrs Mig*, deffo pre scan jitters my dear. Thursday is so close now chick :hugs:

I have sciatic pains, baby is getting heavy and pressing even more on my sciatic nerve, sometimes i get up from sitting down for too long and have to walk bent over like an old lady! 

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Our plumbing issues just got worse :( We had to call the town to come out and shut off the water completely to the house. The valve we were using in the house to turn off the water was working fine, but, there was another valve below that one for some reason and that one sprung a leak! So, in order to fix that we needed someone to come out and dig up a small section in our front yard to find the outside shut off and use their tool to turn off the water. The man came out to now and it is off now and our friend is taking off the old valve and putting on the new one. The poor man left his supper he was just sitting down to to come out and do this for us. 

Grrrrrrrrrrr! I can't wait for this plumbing stuff to be done! I don't think we will have water going to all the sections of our house until mid week. :cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh no what a nightmare!! I hope it's soon sorted. 
My family live in Vancouver. My cousin works for customs and spent some time living in Ottawa but I think they are back in Vancouver now. My mum has been out there a few times, I'd love to go. 
I'm not 100% sure what spd is or what it stands for, I don't know for certain that's what it is I have, but my friend says it sounds like when she had it. She ended up on crutches. I certainly feel a hell of a lot better for an afternoon on the sofa.


----------



## Clobo

What is symphysis pubis dysfunction? 

The two halves of your pelvis are connected at the front by a stiff joint called the symphysis pubis. This joint is strengthened by a dense network of tough, flexible tissues, called ligaments. To help your baby pass through your pelvis as easily as possible, your body produces a hormone called relaxin. Relaxin softens your ligaments. 

As a result, your pelvic joints move more during and just after pregnancy causing inflammation and pain. This condition is known as symphysis pubis dysfunction (SPD). 

My friend has this and has to use crutches too.

Aw TS, so sorry you are having these problems, really hope they are sorted out soon my dear! It certainly seems to be taking your mind off things though!!

xxxx


----------



## pichi

Mrs mig I've got quite sore hips in the morning/night too but i personally don't think mine is spa purely because they so not hurt /ache any other time. Hope you find a way to ease the pain of it soon. If i remember it got to its worst at 36 weeks when i felt like a whale :haha:

T_S what a disaster with your water! Hope its not too much hassle to fix for you >_<

How is everyone today? Sorry I've been crap at posting. Been floating about reading though :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It doesn't feel too bad today, it was yesterday morning I was really suffering. I feel better for resting yesterday, but the problem is when I rest I don't use any energy then I can't sleep on a night. I went to bed at ten last night, turned the light off at 11, and was still awake at half 1. I've been out today for a walk into town and back which is always good exercise with the buggy so hopefully I'll sleep better tonight but without overdoing it. Just going to hang out the washing, do an online shop, then drink lucozade and sit still and see if I can feel any movement as baby has been very quiet today. 
Hope everyone else is good today.


----------



## Clobo

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/antenatalhealth/physicalhealth/pelvicpain/

This is the website i looked at, it has some exercises on there and a bit more explanation.

xxx


----------



## too_scared

I'm glad to hear you are feeling a little better today, Mrs. M. SPD sounds really terrible. I really hope you don't actually have it. I think it would be difficult to be really pg and on crutches. 

I have always wanted to live on Vancouver Island. It really looks beautiful there! It is a rain forest and I think that is really pretty cool. I love the huge trees and the water. I hope you get to visit your family there one day. 

How are you doing today, Clobo? I can't believe how close you are! That is so exciting. 

How are you, Pichi? I just realized that your new LO and Pixie's birthdays are very close. That is really neat. A great gift for a big sister! 

Our plumbing is coming along. We learned something interesting when the guy from the town came out to shut off our water yesterday. He said the previous owner of the house had troubles with the main line leaking right before he sold the house to us! They did not disclose this information to us.  I have no idea what they did to "fix" the problem but they definitely didn't fix it. Now we have it fixed thankfully! Unfortunately, we still don't have water in any places in our house. But, Shawn and our friend are pulling out the old copper now and then will run the new pipes. They said they will be done tonight. That makes me really happy!

It is another hot day here today. I am thinking I am going to take my book and go downstairs to sit in the rec room and read all day since it is a few degrees cooler down there.

I hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## Lozdi

Oh blimey you can't be going without water! I really hope they get it sorted smoothly and asap.

Mrs Miggins it sounds like how my friend described- are you possibly tensing your tummy muscles at all? That can make it seem like baby isn't moving much.

Oh dear Clo! Good to get practice at walking bent double though, because its hard to stay upright during contractions! If you can walk double with a bump you stand a good chance of being able to be upright for part of the labor experience!

Good to see you Pichi! :flower:

Kelly how you feeling? Found any epic food combos to fall in love with yet?

Ginny hows the tummy troubles?

Midwife came at 10:30- all is go for a homebirth :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I see Boots do a small inflatable birth pool, giving serious consideration to getting it- then even if I don't get to use it in labor I can use it as a bath when the ceiling has fallen in! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Ooh I forgot to say, one of the midwives on the team that I see lives right opposite me- so if its her on call when I go, it'l be nice and convenient for both of us! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

That is fantastic news, Lozdi!! I am so happy for you! :happydance: :happydance:

Yes, we have been living without water since Saturday :( Up until yesterday evening Shawn could still turn on the water for me to use the bathroom, shower, and wash my hands, but last night they cut the old line and put in the new line. So, there is nothing connecting the new line to the rest of the house :dohh:


----------



## Clobo

Oh no *TS*, what will you do??

Im fine thanks, waiting to finish work on friday then im just waiting basically!! :coffee: will be nice to have some time off work before baby comes but im kind of almost ready to meet my baby now :baby:. Yup *Loz*, hoping to stay nice and active in labour and try out the pool!!

*Loz*, not too long for you either! Sooooo glad your home visit went well, sounds cool about the home water birth, do you think you will go for it??

xxx


----------



## too_scared

They are putting in the new plumbing very soon. Hopefully it will be all finished today! Or at least most of it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope the sciatic pain eases off soon Clo. Hopefully when you finish work it will feel better. I know when I went on maternity leave with my daughter I felt loads better!
Loz, that's great news about the home birth, and a very handy midwife! 
TS I can't imagine having no water all this time, how hideous. 
Kelly, Ginny, hope you are both ok today. Crayz, I hope Yeardley is doing ok. 
The lucozade seems to have done the trick, I'm feeling a few little fists and feet now. I really ought to be ironing but I can't be arsed. :haha:
My latest craving - Rowntrees random sweets. Mmm.


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh randoms are yummy!

Mindy I really really hope they get it done today, pregnant ladies cannot be without water! 

I was thinking about Crayz and Yeardley earlier, I expect they are super busy getting to know each other at this point, and will update us when they get a minute!

Yay for lucozade! And tiny fists :happydance: Not long at all now til the scan, I hope your Migglet is less awkward than my Lil Fella- I did NOT like having to be tipped almost upside down for the tech to get a head measurement! 

Pretty sure I will at least attempt the water birth, though my labor was short with last baby, it did begin as a trickle in the morning when I woke, so for all I know, I could have been laboring for hours while I slept just not intensely enough to wake me, then woke up when the waters started to go, my only reason for deciding not to have water was the possible disappointment of getting it half full then delivering before its ready- but that works both ways I guess, I'd get annoyed if my labor was longer than anticipated and I didn't have the pool! Plus its only £121, which is just about affordable.


----------



## kelly1973

great news loz bout homebirth soooo happy for you

mrs glad you are feeling a little better today and feeling movement it mustbe so lovely i really hope i get to feel that

ts hope you get your water fixed by tonight fingers crossed

clobo i just relized how close you are waho

good to see you pichi

afm ate my first bite today in 4 days had two slices of cheese pizza so thats a good thing feel a little better today hope thats not a bad sign


----------



## Lozdi

Its a good sign Kelly, despite the feeling awful, we still have to eat! Expect to be randomly ravenous some days and not hungry at all other days.

I'm having a ravenous day!:munch:


----------



## kelly1973

loz ive had 3 bags of monster munch hell i love them


----------



## too_scared

Clobo, I forgot to mention earlier, it is really great that you are going off work soon. I think it is important to have a little time to yourself, to rest and get prepared, before baby comes. I hope you enjoy your time to the fullest. I hope your sciatica is doing ok today.

Kelly, I am happy to hear you are feeling well enough to eat today! That is great. :D

We have a toilet and a sink working now! Wooooo! Lunch break and then they are doing the shower and then the kitchen. The other bathrooms will wait a little but I don't really care right now. So happy to wash my hands just now! Haha!


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> loz ive had 3 bags of monster munch hell i love them

Yummy!

Mindy I'm soooo glad you have water again! :happydance:

Clo I don't know how you managed to work this long, I was working when pregnant with my first and got so huge and tired I went on mat leave at 28 weeks! :haha:


----------



## pichi

too_scared said:


> How are you, Pichi? I just realized that your new LO and Pixie's birthdays are very close. That is really neat. A great gift for a big sister!

it's going to be tight that's for sure! just hope that i can get Pixie's birthday over with before Mr Pea arrives - need to make a birthday cake and stuff :haha:

my new sewing machine arrived today :happydance: only ordered it yesterday at 2:40pm! it was here at my house at 11am! :thumbup:


mmmm all this talk of monster munch - could go for a bag of beef monster munch just now haah


----------



## too_scared

I really hope he gives you the time you need!

Wow! That is really fast shipping! Do you do a lot of sewing? I used to love to sew but haven't done any for quite some time. I really have to make some ferret hammocks for a rescue I am a part of... I should get on that!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Did you just say ferret hammocks?? :haha:


----------



## too_scared

haha! Yes :) 

I used to have pet ferrets until my allergies went crazy. :( I am still a part of a rescue and they sell the hammocks to raise money. Ferrets like to sleep in hanging things, generally. They will be super easy to make and my mom just gave me tons of fabric, I just haven't gotten the energy to pull out my sewing machine yet.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Now I MUST see a photo of a ferret in a hammock! That would make my day!!


----------



## pichi

Haha that's a funny yet cute picture to have in your head. Funnily i picture it sitting there with a glass of something in its paw like its on holiday :haha:

I've not sewn in a little while but im making all the nursery bedding/curtains :) I've been harping on a out it in my journal haha.


----------



## too_scared

Here you go Mrs. M :)

my heart boys, Fawkes and Fred

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/craftingiswhereitsat/IMG_1651.jpg

This is Fred and Ginny

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/craftingiswhereitsat/IMG_2124.jpg

(I could post cute ferret pictures all day...)

Pichi, I will have to have a look at your journal. I have no idea how to sew any of those things. :) Are you planning to post some pictures when you get it done?


----------



## pichi

Aw those are so cute!

Yeah I will post pics of the nursery project when it gets underway :) like many of you ladies in here, we are also waiting for some doing-up in the spare room... Its getting plastered and painted and coving being put up too :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's brilliant!!! How unbelievably cute!!!!


----------



## ginny83

Loz - that's wonderful news about the go ahead :) and icing on the cake that you have a midwife so close! :happydance:

TS - don't know how you can cope without water in your house! I would be complaining so much by now - my poor DF.. I also feel special that I share the same name as your ferret lol

Clobo - hope you enjoy your last few days at work :)

Kelly - good work on the eating! I think you'd be more worried if you weren't able to eat at all!! We don't have monster munch in Australia - one of the things I miss from living in the UK (bit sad hey! haha). DF (who's British) misses Iron Bru. Last time we went to visit his parents it was fun buying all the junk food you can't get in Australia haha. 

Pichi - i would love to be able to sew!


AFM - well it was definitely gastro on Monday. As yesterday I felt soooo much better. Still feel a little be off today - but I'm starting to think that this more morning sickness than gastro. Will find out over the next couple of days I guess. So I booked my dating scan for Saturday - I'll be 6w3d... bit worried it's a bit early, but I'm just so anxious I don't want to wait any longer! I guess I'll see how I feel on Friday morning and if I have the courage I'll cancel it and rebook it for a few days later for when I'm 7 weeks.


----------



## too_scared

I am glad you are feeling better from that awful day on Monday but I am also glad you are still feeling a little sick. I would guess it is probably ms now. I was wondering how you were feeling today. 

I love the name Ginny. We had a Harry Potter theme for our ferret names (all our pet names - except one - are from books. we are big readers here :)). We first had Fawkes and then got Fred and George. Then Ginny and, finally, Harry. Our other pets are Blue (non-book related name), Frodo, Iorek, and Brom. I also had a betta fish that was named Dustfinger. I have already decided our next dog will be Tyrion. :) 

I hope you are all well!!

(we have a fully working bathroom and kitchen now :happydance:)


----------



## ginny83

yay for water! 

I love hearing the stories behind names for pets/children. We don't have any pets - DF is a cat person but where we are building our house you are not allowed to own a cat as we're close to a protected forest. So we'll be getting a dog once our garden is done. I told DF I liked the thought of naming the dog after a historical figure - but he thinks it's a bit strange to give pets "people names".

Then again, when we were trying to figure out a name for M he suggested "Fergie" if M was a girl, because that was his favorite pet cat growing up. I think it's a bit strange naming a baby after a cat! lol 

My actual name is Virginia, but a lot of my friends call me Ginny. Absolutely hated Virginia growing up, now I quite like that fact my name is unique and I'm usually the only Virginia most people meet :)


----------



## too_scared

I love people names for pets :) But, I agree, cat names for people is a bit strange. Haha! My name is Mindy which it seems a lot of people call their dogs... :dohh: Haha! I really like your idea about naming your dog after a historical person. Do you have any ideas yet, or will it be easier when you see your future pup?

I really love your name. It is really pretty. I am usually the only Mindy too. I also hated my name growing up. It was just so different. It is funny how so many people feel that way about their name. I really hope we are able to come up with a name for our LO so they don't end up hating it. Being a teacher (we both are) makes it really hard to come up with names that you don't associate with a certain student, usually for a bad reason. :dohh:


----------



## ginny83

DS's name is Max - and I know that's a fairly common dog name lol but we love it anyway!

Have you ever taught a Mindy? I'm studying to be an early childhood teacher and I just know I would love it if I had a Virginia in my class hehe

no proper ideas for pet names yet, will have to see what type we go for. Some of the breeds we're looking at are beagle, australian bulldog or pugalier (pug x caviler). DF really wants a British bulldog - but they are super expensive over here ($3000 for a puppy) and we know they often come with health problems. Aussie bulldog is a good alternative but they're not as cute


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I love people names for pets. My cat is called Daphne, which most people think is hilarious, but it really suits her. I was reading a bounty club post on Facebook yesterday and someone had asked for name suggestions for a girl - and oh dear oh dear. The most chavtastic names were suggested. Everyone basically posted their own daughters names. It seems that in a few years time, in the UK, every single little girl in primary school is going to have a hyphenated name, and be called something-Mai or Mae. Almost all the names were either names that are pretty but extremely common at the moment, like Lily Rose or Ella Grace, but some of them were monstrous. Someone suggested Naeveh as it is heaven backwards, and there were a lot with such ridiculous spellings that they had actually had to put the pronunciation in brackets. Now if they have to do that, imagine the poor child that is saddled with that name for her whole life? Don't get me wrong, I like unusual names (like Virginia) and I know Loz's two sons have unusual names, but I like those because they are proper names, spelled correctly and not made up!
Ooh that was a rant for this early in the morning!


----------



## ginny83

I know 2 babies with 'Lily' in there name - a Lily-Rose and a Liliana

I know lots of 'Noah' babies too


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lily was always one of my favourite names but there are so many of them. I always thought I would have a Lily as I went to see a medium about ten years ago, and was spoken to by a Lily. The things that the man said to me, about mainly my grandparents who had recently passed were spot on, to the detail of my grandad taking me to the pantomime every year, but I had never known a Lily. I asked the chap about this, and he told me that sometimes the spirits that contact him are not necessarily people who have passed, but sometimes people who haven't been born yet. So back then, I thought I would have a daughter called Lily. Now I wonder if it's one of the babies I have lost. I've dreamed several times that one of them was a boy called Leo, and that's not a name I would have chosen either, though I don't mind it.


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies!!

Loving all the name talk, we have a girls name planned but if its a boy we are a bit stuck!! 

*Mindy*, your ferrets are sooooo cute!! I also had a picture in my mind of them on a beach with their hands behind their heads chilling out!! Glad you haev some water now!!

*Ginny,* I would try and wait it out till you think you will be 7 weeks, thats just my opinion but around here they wont do a scan before 7 weeks as everything is so small and as each day goes by its easier to calculate dates and things. Take care of yourself.

I am soooooo bored at work, i couldnt leave any earlier as i used my holiday taking random fridays off and making shorter weeks, also didnt want to be at home too long and waste maternity pay at the other end!! So ive plodded on sitting at my desk and emailing and internetting etc, really craving Friday afternoon now though!!

xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I love people names for pets. My cat is called Daphne, which most people think is hilarious, but it really suits her. I was reading a bounty club post on Facebook yesterday and someone had asked for name suggestions for a girl - and oh dear oh dear. The most chavtastic names were suggested. Everyone basically posted their own daughters names. It seems that in a few years time, in the UK, every single little girl in primary school is going to have a hyphenated name, and be called something-Mai or Mae. Almost all the names were either names that are pretty but extremely common at the moment, like Lily Rose or Ella Grace, but some of them were monstrous. Someone suggested Naeveh as it is heaven backwards, and there were a lot with such ridiculous spellings that they had actually had to put the pronunciation in brackets. Now if they have to do that, imagine the poor child that is saddled with that name for her whole life? Don't get me wrong, I like unusual names (like Virginia) and I know Loz's two sons have unusual names, but I like those because they are proper names, spelled correctly and not made up!
> Ooh that was a rant for this early in the morning!

I posted on that thread! I suggested Leilani, which is the name I gave to my first angel lost at age 17 at what looked to be between 6 and 7 weeks. I didn't know I was even pregnant til I spontaneously mc'd and actually caught the little bean in my hand. Always felt that one would have been a girly.

We are fully stuck on names, totally completely well and truly deadlocked on the matter. At this rate my 4 year old will get his wish and Lil Fella will be called Monkey Bum Face!

LOVE the ferrets in their hammocks!

Ginny I bet by 7-8 weeks you will be feeling sick as a parrot! (NO clue where that saying comes from)


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> Loving all the name talk, we have a girls name planned but if its a boy we are a bit stuck!!
> 
> *Mindy*, your ferrets are sooooo cute!! I also had a picture in my mind of them on a beach with their hands behind their heads chilling out!! Glad you haev some water now!!
> 
> *Ginny,* I would try and wait it out till you think you will be 7 weeks, thats just my opinion but around here they wont do a scan before 7 weeks as everything is so small and as each day goes by its easier to calculate dates and things. Take care of yourself.
> 
> I am soooooo bored at work, i couldnt leave any earlier as i used my holiday taking random fridays off and making shorter weeks, also didnt want to be at home too long and waste maternity pay at the other end!! So ive plodded on sitting at my desk and emailing and internetting etc, really craving Friday afternoon now though!!
> 
> xxxx

Maybe you are stuck on boys names because your having a girly! My mum only had a girls name in mind for me, though towards the end she settled on Matthew for if I was a boy. With my brothers she only had boys names in mind.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I didn't see Leilani. That's pretty. I like unusual names, I just don't like names with ridiculous spellings and the hyphen thing really gets on my wick!
We have a boys name, and a couple of girls names in the running. All the ones I like Mark dismisses straight away but he never suggests anything sensible!


----------



## too_scared

I have never taught a Mindy or a Virginia. I did teach a Neveah, though :S She was the most whiny, crying kid ever. She was cute as a button but all she did was cry! She would cry if she couldn't play the game she wanted, or if someone walked to close to her, or if she asked for my attention and then something happened that I had to attend to. Kids like that are a huge pet peeve of mine and they soon learn that crying gets them nowhere with me. I only subbed in that class, thankfully. 

I love the name Max. I love one syllable names for boys. I also love uncommon names. But, like you said, Mrs. M., she should be spelled right and easy to pronounce! 

I think the name Lily is so pretty but there were 2 Lilys in the school I taught at last year. 

Mrs. M., your story about the Lily in your life was so touching. It is a wonderful thought that your angel is looking out for you.

Shawn and I were thinking of the name Zoe for a little while until 2 Zoes showed up in a matter of a month in our town. Haha! Zoe was always a name I really liked. 

Clobo, we don't have a boy name either. I really hope that means you are having a girl. I am scared that we will end up with a boy only because we don't have a name! Haha! We still have plenty of time to decide anyway. Also, we are planning to find out the gender before so we will be extra prepared.

Lozdi, that must have been such a traumatic experience for a 17 year old. :hugs: You chose a beautiful name for her.


----------



## Lozdi

The key to a good unique name is indeed to find one that not many people have, not make one up with a wacky spelling! To each their own though! OH was the same for a long while, never a serious suggestion, its only this last week or so he is making valid suggestions...I just don't like anything he has suggested! Dexter got disagreed with, and Zander I like, but then theres Alexander up the road who my boys play with, and though it gets shortened to Alex most of the time sometimes they shorten it to Xander. I have explained to OH that it is best for him to pick the name, and for me to like it, because once I decide to pick a name for good, I WILL focus on one and become determined! Actually found myself referring to Lil Fella as Zander when I was having a little daydream about my 3 boys playing out together when Lil Fella is big enough to play with them in the garden, so OH might have left it too late already! :dohh:

Marcellus, Lucian, and Zander? Does it go well? :shrug: (better than Monkey Bum Face I reckon)

Another name I love is Arlo, but one of our friends in the non BnB world has a son called Arlo it would be a true case of name stealing, so thats out of the question. 

Who on here was pondering Zander too? Was it you Pichi? My baby brain refuses t let me remember! :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

I really like the name Zander :) I think it goes well with your other boys' names too. 

I had a student last year whose brother is Zander. The student is D'Andre. I am not a fan of that name. 

The boy name I really like is Finn. I also like Will, Jack, and Sam. Shawn is not liking Sam at all. Shawn's brother named his 2nd son Kayser Finley (don't ask...that first name is horrible - they pronounce it case-er) so I don't know if I want to do Finn, even though it is my first choice. Our friends who just had twins named them Benjamin and William (Ben and Will) so Will is out. And Jack is just too popular now. :S So we are back to square one.

Shawn doesn't suggest many serious names either. He does like Darwin but I am not sold on that one yet. I think he would like it for a middle name.

I find searching for a boy name overwhelming and I always give up.


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww, I like the name Zander :) Alexander is my son's middle name (which my sis picked, she wanted me to name him Alexander and call him Xander for short :)) My two boys will be Logan Alexander and Liam Oliver. I think they go well together, but I have no idea what we would ever do if we have another boy (I want one more baby DH says we are done, so we shall see who wins that argument, LOL). I have the girls name Layla Marie or Lacie Marie picked out, so if we have another, it must be a girl!!! (Or a boy with a girl's name ;))

I was trying to come up with some less popular names when I found out I was pregnant last year on the list were Talley, Preston, Jerrek, and Owen, but none seemed to fit well with Logan, so my Mom was the one who suggested Liam and it kind of stuck :)


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> I have never taught a Mindy or a Virginia. I did teach a Neveah, though :S She was the most whiny, crying kid ever. She was cute as a button but all she did was cry! She would cry if she couldn't play the game she wanted, or if someone walked to close to her, or if she asked for my attention and then something happened that I had to attend to. Kids like that are a huge pet peeve of mine and they soon learn that crying gets them nowhere with me. I only subbed in that class, thankfully.
> 
> I love the name Max. I love one syllable names for boys. I also love uncommon names. But, like you said, Mrs. M., she should be spelled right and easy to pronounce!
> 
> I think the name Lily is so pretty but there were 2 Lilys in the school I taught at last year.
> 
> Mrs. M., your story about the Lily in your life was so touching. It is a wonderful thought that your angel is looking out for you.
> 
> Shawn and I were thinking of the name Zoe for a little while until 2 Zoes showed up in a matter of a month in our town. Haha! Zoe was always a name I really liked.
> 
> Clobo, we don't have a boy name either. I really hope that means you are having a girl. I am scared that we will end up with a boy only because we don't have a name! Haha! We still have plenty of time to decide anyway. Also, we are planning to find out the gender before so we will be extra prepared.
> 
> Lozdi, that must have been such a traumatic experience for a 17 year old. :hugs: You chose a beautiful name for her.

Indeed crying for no reason gets nowhere with me either! My 7 year old went through the oddest phase a few years ago- he would cry for the daftest of reasons, but if he fell over and wacked his head, or knee, or elbow, or all three, he would just get right up and not seem to care at all lol, from falls you would expect a massive crying reaction from! 

Yes it was traumatic, but was a long time ago now, and the guy I was with became very abusive, he was also on serious meds for very acute psoriasis, which may have been why I had a mc. The most traumatic part was the fact we were about to DTD when it happened, a sharp pain, and a gush, so I put my hand there to see what it was and it was a lot of blood this tiny little thing, I washed it away. Was much later when I realised that it looked just like the pics of a embryo at 6 weeks, it was the right size too. Even had a little dot of pigment that would have become eyes. Sorry for the sad post- I am ok! It was so long ago and I know it sounds bad, but it was for the best- that man became so abusive, that having a child with him would have been cruel to the child.

By the way those of you who are stuck on boys names feel free to 'steal' Marcellus or Lucian! When OH gets home in a bit I think I'll run Zander past him and see what he thinks. I bet he hates it, like every other name I have suggested! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah, Pichi's Mr Pea is Xander with an X. 
Zander sounds good with your other two though. I like really old fashioned names, but there is a fine line. I like Elsie for another girl, and think it goes well with Edie, but my friend told me it reminded her of an old lady at a care home she used to work at who always smelled of wee. I also wanted Eloise for a girl, but Mark has put his foot down at that as well, saying it sounds too much like Louise and he doesn't like Louise. I like Iris, but no. We had this with boys names when I was pregnant with Edie, but we had settled on Edie when I was around 20 weeks.


----------



## Lozdi

Its the woman who decides when its the last baby! The man can have an opinion, but needs to accept that eventually he must agree with the woman! Fact of life, that is :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wish someone would tell Mark that! Maybe I should just leave it, like I did with Edie's middle name. It was never discussed (apart from when I told him adamantly it would NOT be Grace as her initials would be EGG) and then ten minutes after she was born, when he was all misty eyed, I gave him a choice of two :haha: he said he didn't like Florence, so Violet it was.


----------



## too_scared

Edie Violet. What a beautiful name! I really like Iris too :)

Re: the crying kid - of course I will comfort and do whatever is needed if the child is hurt or crying for valid reasons. I just melt into a puddle when I see children crying. If they are crying to get their own way there is no way I will go running to them. Crying like that is manipulation. Maybe I am a cruel person. I don't know. I just know there is no way I would be able to run a classroom with a kid crying like that all the time. The crying kid will also be hated by every other kid in class. I wouldn't do that with my own kid either.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah, Pichi's Mr Pea is Xander with an X.
> Zander sounds good with your other two though. I like really old fashioned names, but there is a fine line. I like Elsie for another girl, and think it goes well with Edie, but my friend told me it reminded her of an old lady at a care home she used to work at who always smelled of wee. I also wanted Eloise for a girl, but Mark has put his foot down at that as well, saying it sounds too much like Louise and he doesn't like Louise. I like Iris, but no. We had this with boys names when I was pregnant with Edie, but we had settled on Edie when I was around 20 weeks.

Ooh I love the name Elsie, its so timeless. Before I knew Lil Fella was indeed a boy, I pondered girls names along with boys names and got just as stuck, but did find I like Carys, I have a friend called Carys and she is a right character!


----------



## Lozdi

Its not at all cruel to ignore crying when its that type of crying- kids needs to know that crying does not get you your own way, in my house, there is no reward for bad/manipulative behaviors! Obviously its very different when they are upset for a valid reason.


----------



## debzie

Wow its been busy on here there is no way I can remembervit all apologies. 

On the name front I am stuck on boys names I have loads of girls names I like. Maisy, Tilly, chloe and maddison. None really leap out yet though. I had two chosen for Emily the other being Sarah Elizabeth. Not keen. on that now.


----------



## too_scared

I love the name Chloe :)

Ginny! I just remembered that I didn't comment on the dog breeds you listed. :dohh: Haha! I just looked up Australian Bulldogs and they are super cute! I love bulldogs. I wouldn't want one, though. I worry too much about breathing problems for breeds with pushed in faces. My next breed choice is either going to be a malamute, a newfoundland dog, or a st. bernard. I want something BIG! Haha!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When I was pregnant with Edie we had sort of settled on Joshua for a boy, but not because it was a name we both loved, more a name neither of us hated! This time round it hasn't even been in the running. The fact that we have settled firmly on a boys name that we both like makes me think this little one is a boy.


----------



## kelly1973

wow ladies i love the names we have chosen Daniel and Olivia,
Ts we have a great dane called solo hes massive the dog in my aviator is a shepherd cross hes called Timber


----------



## debzie

Forgot to comment on the cute ferret pics. Cant remember if I shared this on this thread or another. This is my brothers dog George (the naughty) as a pup will try and find a pic of him now. For those that are fans of bulldogs.
 



Attached Files:







GEORGE 3.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## debzie

This is from the other day.
 



Attached Files:







270906_3916942397865_2042671542_n.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lozdi

Awwwwww so lovely, and a very majestic pose in that pic!


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, I always wondered about your dog in your avatar. He is beautiful. Great name, too! How are you feeling today? I love the name Olivia :)

Debzie!! George is SO handsome! I want to kiss his smushy face :D


----------



## kelly1973

im ok dont feel so dizzy so able to get out and about still have bad ms mornings are really bad always feel like death,my symptons still dont make me feel better as lots of people have said they had symptoms right up to the point of them being told about mmc just hoping things are going to be ok.

mrs migg what time is your scan tomorow? my mind is dredful


----------



## too_scared

You have to keep your PMA going, Kelly :hugs:

I forgot to ask, do you have any pictures of your great dane? I love great danes, I think they are beautiful.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's at 2.30. I'm bricking it.


----------



## too_scared

Everything will be perfect. :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Good luck with your scan MrsM, not that you'll need any luck! 

I love everyone's name ideas - I have a couple of them on my list too. I love William (Billy)... DF is from Northern Ireland and but it adamant he doesn't want an Irish name (I still don't fully understand N.I. politics). Anyway, there is a castle not far from where he grew up where a King Billy lead the invasion/claim of Northern Ireland. So I like that connection :)

I also love Olivia - it was at the top of my girl list. But, I'm not sure if Olivia and Virginia sound to similar/rhymey. 

Oh well, plenty of time for me to think about names - some of you not so long to go!!

TS - the Aussie bulldogs are breed so they have a bit of the look of the British bulldog but none of the health problems. Their noses aren't as squished up. 

Debzie - I do remember George from the other thread!! I love the name George by the way, it really suits him!

Kelly - hope you morning sickness eases up. I don't feel very nauseous today at all, but I'm at peace with it. I still feel "off" almost like I have a hangover - which is how I remember describing how I felt with DS to someone. So that makes me feel better :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ginny. My ex husband was from NI as well, and he too hated all connections with the place. I visited a few times, it's beautiful but I never fully got my head round the politics either. 
Feeling a bit off is good. That's how I felt too. Still do, most of the time!
Well today is the day. Weird dreams last night have unsettled me, but I think it's probably just my interpretation of the dream.


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies. 

Good luck today mrsmigg will be thinking of you today and im sure everything will be fine. 

Kelly and Ginny I felt like death at times unitl 10 weeks but no sign is ever reasurrance with pal. Hand in there ladies. 

Pregnancy insomnia has stepped up a notch the ladt few nights been up since 5 am ( on my day off and Emily is still snoring) my appetite has returned in full force too. I'm allready worried I put on 3 kg so far. I'm eating so healthy too. Seems we are never happy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Don't worry about your weight at all Debzie. Eat what you need to. I haven't weighed myself since I got pregnant. I don't care. As long as you aren't piling it on uncontrollably (which you aren't) it's fine. In the first tri and the beginning of the second you have to eat as and when you can and you need to. With Edie I lost a bit in the third tri.


----------



## debzie

Thanks mrsmigg. I was enormous with Emily. Really do not want get that big this time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You lost it all again though didn't you? Being PAL is hard enough without giving yourself extra stress about weight gain. You look great and just try to enjoy being pregnant with your rainbow as much as its possible, with all the pal worry and try not to give yourself more to worry about. I know it's no fun being massive at the end and if you can avoid it you want to - but this is a different pregnancy. And like you say you are eating really healthily anyway so you are doing all you can. Try not to put extra pressure on. My best friend had this stress as she got pregnant when her baby was around 9 months old, and she had put on a lot of weight during pregnancy and had done really well to lose it. But she has lost it all again (her second baby is 1 now) and she looks great too. But she regrets stressing about the weight.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ginny - I never had sickness but a constant all day hangover feeling with nausea for weeks, glad it stoped around 10-11 weeks. Feeling a little rough today though, hazy 'not quite with it' head. I just want decent nights sleep.

Mrsmig - I am sure your dream is just your worries coming out and I am sure HE will be perfect. I think its a boy! :hugs: for your wobbles though

Debzie - I understand the worry about weight, I dare not weigh myself and luckily they haven't at any mw appoitmets either since my 12 week scan one. I don't know how people manage to stay so slim without any weight going on. Its all for a good reason and will come off afterwards (so they keep telling me!!)


----------



## ginny83

Can't wait to hear your update after your scan MrsM :) 

Debz - I think as long as you're eating a fairly balanced diet it's all good. I think some people just have it preset in them how much they're going to gain. 

DF has to work all weekend now so I had to change my scan from Saturday to Monday. This will now make 6+5 when I have the scan - it's nervous to think that there's probably no "maybe" with what you should see at that point


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, Monkey Bum Face is my name, how dare you steal it!!!! :rofl:

I was going to be Craig if I was a boy!! I quite like my name, especially as its spelt differently (Cloey)!!

Got to think of initials too, we like William but initials would be WC !!! :loo:

*Debzie*, George is a gorgeous doggy, how cute!!! Don&#8217;t worry about the weight chick, everyone puts it on at different stages, you&#8217;ll probably find being in 2nd Tri with a bit more energy means you wont put on as much for a while.

*MrsMig*, not long now my dear, try not to worry it will be an amazing scan and I cant wait to hear all about it :hugs:

*Ginny*, I never actually got morning sickness, mine was a constant hangover feeling from weeks 7-12 ish, not the best but I was thankful for not being sick. Its kind of good that you have a few more days till your scan, you should be able to see more &#8230;. Don&#8217;t worry this weekend, keep yourself busy and put it to the back of your mind and the time will soon be here.

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

:haha:I'll tell my 4 year old we can't have Monkey Bum Face because its taken!

Mrs Miggins your scan will be fine....at this point your likely going in and not reading this but I'm sending you some relax vibes! Hope you remember to tell them your team yellow so they don't blurt out any he's or she's in there!

Pregnancy weight gain :wacko: I have put on 4 stone! I do every pregnancy :haha: It always comes back off quite quickly though, because of breastfeeding. :happydance::holly:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz which nappies did you get from ebay? I went to an expectant parents event last night at Mothercare. I was hoping there would be real nappy info but there wasn't. Wasn't that much info for me as I had already bought a pram/car seat and the nursery/nmatress info was a bit biased toward their products. I did get some bits and pieces (free hat and scratch mittens and baby cleaning stuff) and came across a breathing yoga thing called Lazy Daisy which help to relax you during pregnancy so may give those antematal classes a try. Looking at a few nappies on ebay atm.

Yay I am also an aubergine after 3 weeks of being an avacado!


----------



## Lozdi

They say 'babyland' on the labels and I bought them from a seller called afumusic based in china- reliable, every single one I bought came within the time stated and each has a liner too. I just hope they will suit my baby because finances went a bit wrong a few weeks ago and now we can't afford sposies even if we wanted to! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

My bump feels so tight and full today.....really hoping to pop at 37 weeks! Won't be 'evicting' though if I don't....I just hope to not go as far as 40 weeks!


----------



## Lozdi

*Waits in suspense for newest picture of Migglet!*


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'll post the picture soon! Mark is going to photograph it on his decent camera, then he'll put it on Facebook and I'll rip it off there onto my phone, believe it or not that's the easiest way. Everything was great though, it was the same sonographer that did Edie's 20 week scan, even though it was a different hospital so that was a good omen. I didn't mention gender as at Edie's scan that was the first thing I said, and she replied, a little snippily, that that wasn't what she was concerned with anyway. I imagine they get some people going in and the gender is all they are concerned with. She asked at the end if that was something we wanted her to look at, and Mark said no straight away. I said I had been trying to have a sneaky peak. Migglet hadn't been very cooperative to start with and she couldn't get a couple of the heart/head measurements but she got there in the end. After all the important bits were done she allowed Joe and Edie to come into the room. Edie has been to both the previous scans and obviously she is a bit young to fully understand, but it was nice for Joe to see. At least I think it was, you don't get a lot of enthusiasm from a 15 year old boy! 
Migglet was awake, and put his hand in his mouth at one point. 
The placenta is posterior, which doesn't surprise me now as I am feeling tonnes of movement. I think I just didn't feel it as much earlier as I'm not as taut as I was with Edie! 
It all feels very real now. I can allow myself to get excited, and start my pregnancy journal. 
I did try and get a sneaky peak at the bottom region, and I may have seen something there, but I'm really not sure. Head shape looks like boy to me, but I'll post a pic shortly and let you make up your mind! 
I'm also going to copy this post to my journal, so apologies stalkery for the repetition.


----------



## kelly1973

wahoo wonderful news mrs now you can really start to enjoy yeeeeeeeeeeeeees SHOPPPPPING!!!!!!!!!!

how are all you lovely ladies im feeling a bit down today dont feel as sick and feel kinda ok compared to what i have felt like apart from im so bloated with megs trapped wind i feel that maybe my dream has ended and im not guna get past 6+5


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly don't forget what I told you, symptoms drop for a few days around 7 weeks. I'm sure you are fine.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/cc59b3c3.jpg
It's not a great photo, I ended up taking it on my phone in the end.


----------



## Lozdi

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Migglet is so cute! I think boy too but I'm basing that on purely the vibe I'm getting! 

Kelly! It will be because the hcg is now taking longer to double, so your body kind of adapts to it and you feel better for a day or two, then you'll be right back to feeling awful! :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

I already said this on your journal Mrs. M., but wanted to say it here too! Super cute baby you got there!!

:hugs: Kelly. I am sure there is nothing at all to worry about. I remember feeling like that around 7 weeks too. I was so scared but it all turned out fine when I had my scan.

I am feeling a little down today too. :( I am not really feeling all that sick or as exhausted as I was feeling. My bbs don't hurt as bad either :( They have been quite tender the whole time until today. I am 9+4 today. I had cramping off and on all day yesterday and I am nervous about that. 

We were at our friend's house last night and I mentioned that my pants aren't fitting anymore due to bloat and she gave me her belly bands to borrow. I feel a little silly wearing them so early. Also, since this is a huge secret and we don't want anyone in town knowing (since we are both teachers here it will spread like wild fire in our tiny town!) I am afraid if I wear them before telling everyone will know anyway... I think I am losing my mind. Haha! I am sure people won't see the band and immediately think "belly band!" I am sure they will think it is just a tank top since I usually wear longer tank tops under my t-shirts. I am just being paranoid and crazy. Is that a symptom??

I wanted to comment on all the posts that I read today but my mind is not focusing at all right now and I can't remember a thing. :dohh: I'm sorry!

I have to go to make supper now. Our friends are coming over and we are making cold spring rolls - just about my most favourite meal ever! Well, besides pizza, and I can't have that anymore :nope:

I hope you are all having a wonderful day!


----------



## kelly1973

migglett is adorable i think boy too shape is like aboy that sounds sad doesnt it lol


----------



## Lozdi

Yes Mindy paranoid and crazy is a symptom! :haha: After I finally announced to people I was pregnant (at 16 weeks) I got alot of comments like 'ohhh, I did wonder, but wasn't sure whether or not you were just putting a bit of weight on!' LOL charming eh? My default reply was 'bit of both!'


----------



## Lozdi

Ohh, and the cramping is still normal at this point, infact, I'm not sure its ever not normal, with all the stretching thats got to happen in there! I wake up to cramping every morning I can't decide if its my actual uterus, or just the muscles and ligaments. Typically the first thing out my mouth upon waking is 'ohhhhh, OUCH ahhhhhh'


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Lozdi :) That makes me feel better. I'm sorry you have pain in the mornings. I guess it is just something we have to be used to when we want a baby. It is worth it for, though!

I am pretty sure I will end up with the same comments! Haha! I think we are going to have to let work know soon after it starts because I am nervous about having to move things around and chicken pox! I just found out that my rubella protection is low so I really should be having another vaccine but can't get it now. So, I have to stay far away from children with rashes and fevers. I will be 13 weeks the Sunday before school starts so it should be ok. (I hope!)


----------



## pinksmarties

TS I agree with Loz! My symptoms started to fade near the 10 week point and I mentioned it to the mw when IO had my scan and she said (what I knew too) that it is quite normal as the placenta takes over. I had loads of bloat too(and constipation which is back -boo) and bought belly bands too. Most of my tops still covered but I felt more reassured that my pants weren't going to fall down!


F


----------



## Lozdi

I lived in jersey dresses and leggins, then graduated to maxi dresses when it started heating up. Luckily didn't have to buy any maternity stuff because my wardrobe is mostly bump friendly stuff anyway, I love my floaty dresses!


----------



## too_scared

I wear a lot of shirts that are bump friendly too. But, I usually wear those shirts with skinny jeans. Haha! Even my work pants are skinny cords. I live in skinny pants of some sort and my boots. I also wear floaty dresses and leggings and boots. Always boots. Haha! 

Thanks pink. I know in my head that it is normal for me to be feeling better, but it is still so stressful. :dohh:


----------



## ginny83

MrsM - lovely scan pic!! I'm so happy that you now feel like you can properly enjoy the pregnancy! I can't wait to have that feeling!

Kelly - I've have hardly any proper morning sickness.... I have had this week gastro and now I've got a horrible head cold. So different from my other pregnancies, but I really am starting to believe that symptoms in every pregnancy is different. I guess I'll find out on Monday if any of it means anything!

TS - If crazy paranoia is a symptom I'm having twins lol


----------



## too_scared

Haha! Ginny, I guess we are both having multiples!


----------



## Lozdi

People keep asking me if I am sure I'm not having twins! My default reply is 'not unless one is invisible, I have had 5 scans!'

I need to get a bump pic up, I am huge. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd love to see it Loz! Btw, I meant to say I think I felt your good vibes yesterday. As soon as I got in the scan room and she turned down the lights and mark held my hand I felt instantly calm.


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, aw chick it starts to become a bit of a waiting game now doesnt it, I think id be happy with 39 weeks as long as s/he waits for Ben to get back from the stag night he is on at that weekend!!!

*MrsMig*, I am sooooo pleased everything went well and you are still team :yellow: then!! Your picture is so cute!!

*Mindy*, I wouldnt worry about wearing these things early, you have to be comfy!! Why cant you have pizza chick??

Yup im back in dresses, trousers just arent comfy any more and the weather is HOT!!

Yay, need bump pics from all those with bumps please!!! This is mine from last week! xxx
 



Attached Files:







36 week bump.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## too_scared

What a perfect bump, Clobo! You look great :D

I can't eat pizza because I am intolerant to gluten. I know that there is a link between eating gluten (when gluten intolerant) and mc's but when I asked my dr he said that it was nothing to worry about. When I saw the specialist she said I have to stop eating gluten all together. I am looking forward to a giant piece of pizza in about 30 weeks time! I will deal with the bellyache. Haha!

Yes, please, Lozdi!! Please post a picture!

My symptoms are back again today. I slept for 10 hours and then didn't want to get up. Shawn is having garlic bread now and my aversion to that is back big time. I am feeling a little more relaxed today.


----------



## Clobo

Ah I see, well thats one thing you can look forward to then, mine is medium rare steak and runny eggs!!

Thanks, i feel like my belly sticks out sooooooooo far!!! Managed to paint my own toenails this avo though!!

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab bump pip clobo!!

ts- glad you are feeling a bit more relaxed today, I was wondering about the pizza too. Something to look forward to in a few months.

I will be having a mcflurrys and a glass of rose wine.


----------



## too_scared

Mmmmmmm, medium rare steak and McFlurry... not together though! Haha!!

Are you planning to post a bump picture, Pink? 

I want to see all of your bumps!


----------



## Lozdi

AS usually, now that I really want to take a pic, I can't find the blooming camera. Will have a tidy up later and pretend I'm looking for a hairbrush- that usually does the trick!

Clo your bump is super neat! You can eat runny eggs by the way! As long as they have the lion mark they are totally safe. :munch:


----------



## pinksmarties

I kinda gave in last night and had 2 nearly solid fried eggs, can't beat a bit of runny yolk! Hmmm... might have some more tonight!!

I will post a bump pic. I never got round to doing it on Wednesday when I went to 25 weeks.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies.

Mrsmigg I am getting a boy vibe from the scan pic too hun. So pleased all is well.

Kelly fade in symptoms is normal. I still get cramps too. 

TS paranoia again all normal round here lol. I shold be having multiples too ginny lol. 

Loz not good to hear your in pain. final countdown now. 

Pink hi hun cannot wait to see your bump.

Clo you are one yummy mummy with a lovely bump. I so have bump envy. x

My wardrobe was not bump friendly as I live in jeans and t shirts so have had to buy ( mainly from e bay) My bump bands are still in use. Will try and find my bump pic from yesterday and upload it.


----------



## too_scared

Oooooh! Debzie! I am looking forward to seeing your bump too! I think I am getting bump envy too. Haha! I really can't wait to have a bump to show off. :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

Oh, I'm totally fine, its not a lot of pain, just for a few moments when I wake while my muscles adjust to needing to actually work, as opposed to being all nice and relaxed during sleep.

I'm quite upset right now, just checked my facebook and the first thing I see is someone I went to school with had put up a pic of her baby girl, who isn;t even 1 yet, with earings, captioned 'my baby girl's first piercing' Each to their own and all that, but it really disturbed me. 5 people had 'liked' it and as there is no 'strongly dislike' button I just commented 'I hope it didn't hurt her :-/'

Honestly if I was in charge of the country, piercing the ears of babies would be illegal. She isn't even old enough to want it done! It just baffles me :-/ I might take her off my friends list, because I can't stand how disturbed I am by her mutilating her baby :-(


----------



## Clobo

OMG that is hideous, should NOT be allowed!

Thanks ladies, I love my bump and will be so sad to see it go when baby is born! You will all have your lovely bumps soon dont worry!!

Yes midwife told me runny eggs were ok but i was super careful in the first 12 weeks and its kind of stuck, although i have been eating peanuts and funny cheeses as long as they have been cooked properly! Im just wierd!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

I had a real dig at her too...but it went straight over her obviously empty head. :dohh: She had posted something about feeling a little bad but it was 'ok becoz i just handed her to amy lol' and then 'she cried at first but was ok wen i gave her a milkyway':dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: to that I replied:

'Like when they have to have vaccines then! Quick cry then all forgotten. Didn't you feel a bit bad when she cried? I always feel awful when I have to hold my kids for vaccines, I could imagine its worse when its something that isn't even necessary.' 

Her response to that was some semi gibberish about she felt bad but just for a second, then some other person said 'she will thank you for it when she is older' and I felt so sad, because thats likely true, because this cute little girl is going to be raised to do exactly the same when she has a daughter of her own! My last response to the pic was simply 'Blimey' then I left it, because I could feel some serious lecture working its way forward and it would fall on ignorant ears. :growlmad::dohh:


----------



## horseypants

lozdi, she sounds like an airhead, however i just want to fill you in. i had mine pierced when i was a baby. a lot of mexican or iranian people do. xo ...also, i think it's better than circumcision. lol my OH thinks exactly the opposite. :p


----------



## pichi

oh don't even get me started on baby piercings.... having numerous body mods' and knowing the in's and out's of methods of piercing etc.... it makes me really sad to see people taking their babies to get their ears pierced - especially with a 'gun' :( that thing was invented to tag cattle NOT pierce ears - and it really gets my back up seeing people get their nose, cartridge etc... done with it too, but we won't go into that :haha:

how is everyone? I've been a bit quiet - i hope everyone is well :flower: i can't believe how quick all these pregnancies are going!!

IR to bump pics i feel like i'm just getting fat ¬____¬ can't seem to stop eating! hungry like ALL the time. i think i'm going to have to start going swimming more than once a week to burn this off :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can pierce ears, (though I don't) and ages ago someone came into the salon with a baby in a pushchair and asked me to pierce her ears. She seemed surprised when I refused. 
Clo, I love your bump pic! I was posting weekly ones in my journal but I've decided to start doing it fortnightly as some weeks they didn't look any different. I did my last at 18 weeks so I'll try to do one over the weekend.


----------



## Lozdi

horseypants said:


> lozdi, she sounds like an airhead, however i just want to fill you in. i had mine pierced when i was a baby. a lot of mexican or iranian people do. xo ...also, i think it's better than circumcision. lol my OH thinks exactly the opposite. :p

But yours is cultural! Hers was truly a case of 'ohh I have a girl now, lets get her ears pierced!' she even made comments about how 'they gotta be divas' :dohh: As for circumcision I can't discuss it because I am against it for my own family, but its a hugely popular thing in some places, and has ties to religions...and I have seen threads get nasty when that is a topic (though those were specific circumcision threads not a thread like this, which is about our journeys rather than a debate on a certain thing)and wouldn't want to offend any of you lovely ladies with my very british and non religious views on it :haha:

Mys Miggins I'm glad to hear you refused-most would just do it anyway.

Pichi indeed those guns are scary! I got my ears pierced when I was 9, after about a year of bugging my mum to let me have it done :haha: it was a little scary! And sore! 

I think Lil Fella is trying to tunnel his way out...getting some very odd sensations in the cervix! And some serious BH :wacko: 2 weeks Lil Fella, 2 weeks, then you may come whenever you like after that! (preferably not in the co-op)


----------



## Lozdi

I actually brought up the subject of circumcision in the online game I play, in guild chat, and it got very mixed reactions, was pretty funny to be honest :haha: had to perform a swift subject change in the end, because it was going to get a bit fighty in there!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Some numpty pierced my tragus with a gun, years ago. It bruised and swelled and I had to go to a&e with a bag of frozen peas on the side of my head to get it removed. Years later I went to a more reputable place to get it done with a needle and they refused saying it was too small. They couldn't believe someone had done it with a gun. 
Circumcision is always an emotive subject. It's being discussed on another PAL thread I post on at the moment. There are a lot of US ladies there and it's common practise in some states and not others. A few of the ladies are feeling compromised as their partners want their sons circumcising and they don't. It's a position I'm glad not to be in.


----------



## pichi

the piercing guns damage the tissue as they go in. if they are used on cartridge (like your tragus) because of the bluntness of the earring being forced into the cartridge it forces it to shatter. that's how you get collapsed ears :S bleh. lol. i think it feels so much nicer done with a cannula/needle... not to mention it's a hell of a lot more safe! when Pixie asks to get hers done i will let her - because it'd be a bit hypocritical of me saying no when i have 14+ of them and 9+ tattoos :haha:

did your ear heal ok Mrs Mig? seen some nasty aftermath pics of gun tragus'

with circumcision; medical reasons yes, but other than that - i dont' see the need BUT that is just what i think and in no way mean offence in that to any ladies in here who think otherwise :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah it healed fine, this was almost 20 years ago now and because I got it sorted straight away I avoided it being too hideous. 
I will allow Edie to get piercings, but not when she is too little. I've had loads but never wear any these days. I took my tongue piercing out in October after my last loss. I had to take it out for the erpc and for some reason I left it out. Occasionally I miss it. Navel came out when I was pregnant with Edie and the 6 I wore in my left ear irritated me like hell when I was pregnant with her as well and I never got round to putting them back in. I will though, they don't close up. Nose closed up years ago.


----------



## Lozdi

I'm very glad to not be in a position where OH and I disagree on something as big as circumcision, it must be tremendously difficult to disagree on such a thing.

I think when a girl is old enough to want her ears pierced, and to understand that it will hurt for a few moments, then its ok to get it done. In my opinion, its just completely wrong to do it for non-cultural, cosmetic reasons before the child is even old enough to want it. I had to argue and argue to get mine done, and I was 9 :haha:

I feel the same way about tattoos, I have one, and OH has a few, and if my boys want them when they are old enough (and can pay for them by themselves unless its a birthday pressie) then as long as they give a good amount of thought to what they actually want, then they can go for it.

Guess what....I had to google tragus :haha::haha::haha: I couldn't get my ears done there, I'd be too squeamish! I went with a friend years ago to have her tongue pierced and got a bit squeamish about that too.....yet I can use a speculum to see my own cervix and prefer to give birth without pain relief. Theres no explaining me at all :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz, please..... :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I guess I'm you in reverse, I happily let a bloke drive a needle through my tongue but the thought of my own cervix sends me screaming to the hills!


----------



## Lozdi

:rofl:


----------



## too_scared

I had my ears pierced when I was around 2 and pierced a second time when I was 11. I don't know why my mom decided to get my ears pierced then. There was definitely no "diva" thing going on. I guess it was just the thing to do then (late 70's). :shrug:

I won't be doing it to my child, if it is a girl. I will allow her/him to get piercings when they are older, though. I am not too sure about tattoos. Not because I have anything against them - I have 7, one being a sleeve - but I want to make sure the child is old enough first. I had a student in 8 grade a few years ago who got a large forearm tattoo for his 14th birthday. I feel like that is too young. Tattoos are just too permanent to get too young. Piercings can easily be taken out if someone were to change their mind. 

I have a few piercings as well and Shawn has both ears pierced and stretched to size 0. My last piercing was a conch piercing. It took so long to heal and I ended up taking it out last September because I got really sick and I was paranoid that the fever was coming from an infection from my ear... :oops: It wasn't, my ear wasn't infected at all, it was just still healing. I was just really sick and stayed sick from September until November. :dohh: Maybe one day I will get it done again. I really love that piercing. 

I don't plan to circumcise if we have a boy. We are not religious and unless there is a medical need, I don't see any reason to do it.


----------



## ginny83

Lovely bump pic - I can't wait to see more :)

I was a quite girly girl and demanded my ears to be pierced when I was about 5. I remember being upset that I had to have the plain studs and not ones with a gem in them haha. I got my belly button done when I was 15 and had a flat stomach. Took it out when I was about 23 and not quite as flat anymore. I don't have any tattoos and wouldn't encourage a teenager to get one either. They can dye their hair funny colours if they want - that's as wild as I go probably lol

We haven't got M circumcised - to be honest we didn't even discuss it. It's not a common practice over here anymore. 

Had the worst morning today. Went to a department store where M was in a foul mood, not happy to stay in him pram. Then I let him play in the little play area where he proceeded to grab at this little girl and then bite her! I was mortified!! I tried my best to get him off her, but they were in the top section of this play frame thing which I didn't realise that I wouldn't be able to get into before I let him go off and play. The mum keep giving me the dirtiest looks and felt like I was the worst mum ever with this wild, uncontrollable child... I burst into tears as soon as we go into the car to go home :( For those you that have had/been around toddlers, please tell me this is normal toddler behaviour.


----------



## Clobo

Oh dear i feel quite boring now, I have ears pierced once in the normal place and no others or tattoos :rofl:

*Loz*, ive been getting loads of BH too, plus a couple of lower back spasms which i think are just that but everytime i think .... ooh is this the start of something??!! :argh:

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh dear Ginny. Poor you. This is entirely normal behaviour! How old is M? That woman will get hers, they all do it from time to time. 
I fell last night, I fell off the back step putting a plate of food into the fridge in the garage. I twisted awkwardly and landed on my bum. I went to work this morning but rang the midwives in my lunch break as I was feeling very achy and hadn't felt much movement. Not feeling movement in a morning when I'm busy and dashing about is normal, and the midwives weren't worried as I landed on my bum, but they told me to leave work so I could put my feet up and also to go in and they would have a listen in to reassure me. Work were not happy. But tough. So I'm heading there shortly.


----------



## Lozdi

Ginny its completely normal toddler behaviour and shame on that women for giving you a dirty look, she'll find herself on the other end of that one day when her kid kicks off!

Mrs Miggins :hugs: I bet your freaked out, I know I would be. I swear most of my energy goes into making sure I don't fall over...not easy in a house of boys, I trip almost every single day but so far haven't fallen. I fell into what would have been a full faceplant when I was heavily pregnant with my last one, but luckily used my arms to take the hit and came to a halt with my massive belly a mere inch away from a table. Scary business that was. The not feeling movement is likely because the fall scared you, so you become tense including your tummy muscles then its harder to feel any movement. A friend of mine felt no movement for 2 weeks because she was stressed and tense. Thats the girl who didn't get any maternity care because she is in the US and had lost her birth certificate. She got her first scan and check up at 8 and a half months gone! I hope you get back soon to let us know all is well. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Ginny. Sorry that lady was giving you dirty looks. Sorry M was having a bad day. 

Lozdi, that fall really does sound scary! I am terrified that I will fall and hurt baby. I know I still have lots of protection for baby since s/he is really deep down still.

Tomorrow is 10 weeks for me. The morning of 10 weeks is when I woke up bleeding with my first mc. I am so scared. I am still having symptoms so I am hoping that is a good sign. I felt quite queasy today for the first time in more than a week. Also, my hips were hurting so badly this morning that I had to get out of bed before I would have liked. Those all seem like good signs. My nose is also gone into overdrive again. 2 weeks and 6 days until my next scan. 

I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## kelly1973

u ok mrs migg? xx


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> :hugs: Ginny. Sorry that lady was giving you dirty looks. Sorry M was having a bad day.
> 
> Lozdi, that fall really does sound scary! I am terrified that I will fall and hurt baby. I know I still have lots of protection for baby since s/he is really deep down still.
> 
> Tomorrow is 10 weeks for me. The morning of 10 weeks is when I woke up bleeding with my first mc. I am so scared. I am still having symptoms so I am hoping that is a good sign. I felt quite queasy today for the first time in more than a week. Also, my hips were hurting so badly this morning that I had to get out of bed before I would have liked. Those all seem like good signs. My nose is also gone into overdrive again. 2 weeks and 6 days until my next scan.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well.

Tomorrow you will wake up just fine, but I can completely understand why its nerve-wracking. :hugs: All the aches and pains and such are very good signs, the wait for a scan is a pain though...pregnancy after loss is a series of 2/3/4/5/6+ week waits. :wacko:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Lozdi :hugs:

I have spent quite a bit of time today reading some PAL journals and it is really helping to see the good news there. Many tears at all the happy moments.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I feel for you Mindy. That 10 week milestone was tough for me too as the day I turned 10 weeks with my second loss was the day I woke up to blood. I got through thankfully, you have us here to support you. I can't believe how quickly your first tri is flying past. 
I went to the hospital and to my surprise they scanned me. Everything was ok thank god, and I got chance to ask the midwife about the pelvic pain. She gave me some info on pelvic girdle pain and told me what to avoid if possible. Like lifting which isn't easy when you have a great big almost 3 year old who wants mummy to carry her a lot. 
Loz you could well be right about the stomach muscles. After the hospital we went to a barbecue at a friends house and got back fairly late, and I didn't feel a lot of movement until I sat down finally on the sofa.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Mrs. M. :hugs: 

I am just about to go to sleep now and I am really hoping I don't wake up to what I did the last time I got to 10 weeks. I don't feel like it, so I am going to take that as a good sign.

I can't believe how fast my first tri is going too! It is really crazy. I think the reason why it is flying for me is because we are off on summer holidays now and it always flies. I was actually really happy at how it worked out. I got pg right before we let out for summer and now the weekend before we go back I will be 13 weeks. :D We get 10 weeks off and it was at the perfect time. 

We just got back in from the backyard. We were watching the meteor shower for a little while. It was so great to be out there with the dogs just lounging, wrapped in a blanket, watching the shooting stars. 

I am off to bed now. I hope all you ladies are having a wonderful night and a great day tomorrow.


----------



## ginny83

great to hear everything is all good MrsM :)

I think our little ones have lots of padding around them. Sometimes I feel bad for sleeping on my tummy - but I just can't help it and naturally go into that position during the night. 

Thanks for the reassurance about DS too ladies :) He's 18 months old and very active. I read a toddler book I bought 6 months ago from a charity shop and felt better - the book agreed with you lot and that it's just a phase and he's not automatically destined to be a thug haha

hope you're all well, I have my scan tomorrow eek x


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies, hope everyone is ok :wave:

I think our babies can take more than we think although its obviouy still good to get checked out, there is a lot of padding in there, especially in the1st and 2nd Tri's. Yay for sneak peek at *Migglet*, did you get any piccys??

*Ginny*, dont worry about sleeping on your tummy, you will know when the time is right to stop, thats one think i really miss so make the most of it now!!

*Mindy*, im sure you will wake up to feeling fine, you have to stay positive and try not to compare this pregnancy with the last one chick, there is no reason why they should be the same in any way at all. Big :hugs:

Where has the sun gone today??? xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

TS -:hugs: getting through those horrible milestone memories are hard but as mrsmig said we are here for you.

Ginny - I slept on my tummy till I really wasn't able to, make the most as I am struggling atm to get any decent sleep as no position is comfortable. What time is your scan tomorrow - exciting!!

clobo - sun must be somewhere else as its definately not with me


----------



## ginny83

It's 2.30pm here - so I think you'll all be in bed, hopefully you'll hear good news from me when you wake up!


----------



## pinksmarties

Ginny its 10.45 am here so most of us should be up and about. Although I am still lying in bed contemplating a shower!!


----------



## ginny83

lol - I mean my scan is at 2.30pm tomorrow my time


----------



## kelly1973

looking forward to your scan ginny will put your mind at rest xx

hope all you ladies are ok, im very sad at the min i have a 10 year old great dane and hes not been very well over the last couple of days and he really is going down hill im so sad dont want to lose him hes such a lovely boy


----------



## Lozdi

Pink I wonder if you would get along with my method of sleeping? I have one of those long pillows, which I bend into a v shape and use it so my head is in the valley of the V, and the ends I use to tuck under my neck and over my shoulder, when laying on my side- in addition to that, I use a full double duvet which I 'smoosh' up near the foot of the bed, with one corner extending out, that corner goes under my bump, propping it up, and between my knees, and my feet go on the smooshed up bit at the end, so they are slightly elevated even though I am on my side. Then I use a sheet to cover my body, because its too warm at the moment for a full quilt but my boys enter the room in the morning so don't want to be totally naked! The whole set up works wonderfully, because of the method of placing the full duvet and the long pillow, I can switch from left to right effortlessly without needing to rearrange my bedding every time, because the duvet stays put between my legs I just turn on over with it and bump is still supported. Honestly without that set up I would really really be struggling to get any comfortable sleep! Looks like an essay, but its really simple I am not always good at explaining stuff!


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Kelly :hugs: I am so sorry to hear of your dog. I dread the days when my boys get old. It just breaks my heart to think of what you are going through :hugs:

Ginny, I can't wait to hear your update! I know it is going to be wonderful news!

Thank you ladies :hugs: I woke up at nearly the exact same time as I did the last time too. :S It was all ok, though. I made it through the mornings so hopefully I will be able to be more positive now. I think I will put up a small ticker counting down until my scan and then I will replace it with one of those fruit ones! 

Lozdi, your method of sleeping sounds interesting! I might have to borrow it sometime! 

Clobo, how are you? Pink, how are you? 

Speaking of the way you are sleeping, how long is it ok for me to sleep on my back? My hips are hurting so badly on my sides that I have been waking up on my back the past few mornings. I have heard after 16 weeks it is a no-no. I am still ok, right?

I hope you are all having a wonderful day :) I just had a piece of chocolate for breakfast... :haha:

Oh, one more question. Do you ladies still drink tea or coffee or anything with caffeine? I have been having one tea or coffee a week, but have been having chocolate nearly every day. I will also have a mouthful of coke every now and then. Sometimes coke is what I need to settle my tummy. I am doing harm like this?


----------



## too_scared

I got the ticker to work finally, but I can't make it small. :dohh: Hopefully this doesn't make me too crazy. I will be counting down anyway, so I may as well have it on a ticker, right?


----------



## pichi

a ticker is a good thing to let you focus on :D
You can have the equivalent of 3 cups of tea a day I think it is? Maybe its 2 I can't remember hehe anyways- you'll be more than fine with the amount you've had. Its not tea and coffee that are my caffine fixes... Its fizzy drinks :/


----------



## debzie

Ginny Emily went through a phase of hitting and biting I used to go to all the mother and toddler groups and she was a terror. She thankfully grew out of it. It's awful though when other mams give you that look. I know it well. 

Ts glad all was well when you woke this morning. My ladt mikestone was 11+4 when i started bleeding with my second loss. It's a feeling of achievement passing each of them. 

Mrsmigg glad your ok after your fall. Scary stuff. Happy 20 weeks your halfway there. Whoo hoo. 

Loz that sleeping regime sounds good I may try that soon. 
As for the piercing debate I hate seeing it on little girls and boys for that matter. One of the girls in our mummy group had both her little boy and girls ears pierced at 18 months. They also wore heavy gold jewelry from being babies. I had a stand up row with her about it. I had mine pierced at 5yrs at my request I now have loads of them but still wont let emily have her ears done yet. 

Kelly hope your dog pulls through. Hugs. 

Afm pregnancy insomnia has left me alone for the past two nights Whoo hoo. Pregnancy headaches have returned not Whoo hoo.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ginny - I can blame it on my lack of sleep :dohh: I will get on to the computer at work tomorrow afternoon to see your update!!


Loz - thanks so much, will give it a try. I do have one of those long body pillow and OH not so keen when it straight down middle of the bed 'separating us' but tough! 

ts- glad today is going as well as it can and you are keeping the pma on such a tough day. It will soon be over and another milestone gone and your scan to look forward to. I have decaff coffee but still have chocolate and now in the last few weeks I have the odd can on coke zero.

Kelly - :hugs: hope your dog is okay. My mum has just lost both her dogs (13.5 and 14yrs old) within a few months and it is so hard, I really hope he pulls through.


----------



## Clobo

Good luck tomorrow *Ginny* :hugs:

*Kelly*, aw mate im so sorry to hear your dog is unwell, its awful isnt it :hugs

*Loz*, sounds like you have a very full bed at night :sleep: I have a pillow but dont need it so much now, they are fab though, the best £45 i ever spent!!

*Mindy*, yay for ticker, i love counting down for things!!

Im fine thanks, lovely day today and no work tomorrow, yay!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry I just focused on the sleeping thing earlier, I was sleepy!

Kelly I'm so sorry to hear your dog is unwell, are you going to take him to the vet? It may be something simple like a bug or flu? I don't really know what things affect dogs, wish I could be of more help. :hugs:

I went and took a massive nap today, and thought oh well I won't be sleeping long I won't bother with the set up, and just fell asleep normally on my side without all the sorting of blankets etc- and woke up 3 hours later in more agony than I ever experience from a 10+ hour sleep wit my duvet/pillow configuration in place! Absolute proof it works for me!

Pink you can tell OH not to worry, in the Loz Bump Support Sleeping System, the long pillow is not placed between the couple, but instead its utilized around the shoulders, offering support to the shoulders no matter what side you turn to! He can still snuggle up to you, or you to him. :happydance:

Mindy I only just stopped sleeping on my back recently- I am more comfy on my back but had to draw the line somewhere as the heavier I get the greater chance of sleeping on my back making me feel unwell, and baby too if the vena cava is squished. Apparently to actually compress the vena cava, you have to be lying very flat- I always had the duvet bunched up at the bottom of the bed to keep my feet elevated, the the long pillow in shoulder formation so was never actually completely flat.

I think I'm going to give myself the title Sleep Master! Its an art y'know!

My computer is having a wobble, its taking up to 10 minutes to scroll down a page, making typing extremely frustrating too by randomly not typing the keys I'm hitting. I hope its not going to implode.

Looking forward to seeing scan pic Ginny! 

Clo your done with work now right? I forget...and don;t want to go back through the thread with my computer being so blooming sluggish.

Debzie- try having a tea or coffee to shift the headache, I found it would work for me really well. 

I largely avoided caffeine in first tri except the odd cup of tea here and there (though usually decaff), I went off it, 2nd tri and onwards I liked it again, and will sometimes have 3 or 4 cups of tea in a day, less usually though if its humid like today.


----------



## Clobo

Yup all done with work :yipee:

I only drink decaf tea but thats cos i started on it whilst TTC and havent changed back!!

Im going to bed in a mo to watch the end of the Olympics ceremony, im sleepy after all this pillow talk, hee hee xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Woohooo! No more work! Well until baby comes but thats a whole different type of work and much nicer than regular work! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks for the advice about caffeine, ladies. I also have a weakness for fizzy drinks, coke being the culprit. I try to have no more than a few sips if I am going to have some - usually every 2-3 days. But, maybe once a week I will actually have a glass of coke. It seems something about the coke will help settle my stomach sometimes when nothing else will. Tea and coffee is really more of a once every 2 weeks or so thing since I usually drink hot stuff in the winter and it has been too hot lately. Decaf is ok? I have never had decaf tea before. Do you guys have any recommendations for decaf tea? The amount of coffee I drink doesn't really justify me buying decaf coffee.

Wooooooooo! Clobo!! No more work! That is really wonderful. I hope you enjoy your free time to the fullest until your little baby arrives. :D

Thanks for the advice about sleeping on my back, Lozdi. I try to keep a pillow under my knees when I lay on my back but it is never there when I wake up! Haha!


----------



## too_scared

These just totally crack me up :)

https://www.icanhasinternets.com/2011/10/how-to-properly-handle-your-baby/358133_460s/


----------



## ginny83

hey ladies - just a quick update while I have a moment. The scan went well and there is a little bean in there measuring exactly to my dates, so 6+5. They also found a heartbeat of 130bpm which they said was normal!

Will catch up with everyone else later on when I get home xx


----------



## Clobo

*Ginny*, yay thats brilliant news chick, you must be so pleased :cloud9:

*Mindy*, that is hilarious, might have to print out and give to Ben!!! 

xxx


----------



## ginny83

kelly - sorry to hear about your great dane :( Is it your scan tomorrow? Hwo are you feeling about it?

Debz - I'm glad there's hope that Max will grow out of biting too! 

TS - When I was pg with DS I had diet cokes a few times a week and I know that people go on about how diet coke is worse than coke etc etc. Maybe that's why he's a biter now :haha: just kidding

Some of you ladies are sooo close to the end! How exciting! I wonder who will be first :)


----------



## kelly1973

yesssssssssss ginny so pleased for you not looking forward to my scan tomorrow i will be 7+3 and not feeling hopeful


----------



## ginny83

I bet everything will be fine! I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## too_scared

Ginny that is great news!! :wohoo: I am so happy for you!!

Kelly, I know it is going to be great news for you tomorrow too! You are going to be sitting there with a big grin and happy tears. I just know it!


----------



## kelly1973

ts i really do hope so but i really have a bad feeling about it


----------



## ginny83

For those ladies with dopplers, what brand do you have?

I'm looking at buying one on ebay


----------



## pinksmarties

yay for a wonderful scan Ginny!! I have the angelsounds one and it has been fine for me but I didn't get it till 12 weeks or so and I think others struggle before then with that brand.

Kelly - It always diffiult the days leading up to a scan. Just try to remember the last scan was on track but it is only natural to feel the worst to mentally prepare yourself. I won't help that you are also worried about your dog. Did you go to the vets today?


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, before my last scan I was convinced that I was going to go in and they were going to tell me that was it was all over and I would need a d&c. Convinced 100%. Then I went in and the first thing I saw was the heartbeat. It was the best thing I have ever seen. 

I know it will be ok for you :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Yay Ginny! Looking forward to seeing the pic! :happydance: My doppler is the HiBebe one, it doesn't have a bpm count (though some models do), but I didn't want one with a bpm count because they can cause more worry than relief! I heard baby's HB form 9w5d, the day my doppler arrived (also got it from ebay) I'm convinced I would have been able to hear it sooner, though would be reluctant to try too early for fear of annoying little beany! I found with the hi bebe doppler it was easier to find the HB by way of.....'twinkle dopplering!' You put the probe into your twinkle just half a centimeter or so, and angle it about til you find the HB, much like a trans vaginal scan, its much easier to find that way early- just don't chase baby around, because they don't like the dopplers at all, I would just listen to a few seconds of HB then switch it off. 

Kelly it would be strange if you didn't have a bad feeling- I was convinced it would be bad news at my early scans too, now here I am with a mega bump with headphones on it and baby is dancing to Johnny Cash! :haha:

I think Clo and I might go at the same time, during the full moon! :haha: Full moon babies! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> These just totally crack me up :)
> 
> https://www.icanhasinternets.com/2011/10/how-to-properly-handle-your-baby/358133_460s/

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## debzie

Whooo hoooo Ginny so pleased for you hun. I too jave a hibebe one I found babys heartbeat from 10 weeks when it too came from e bay. Mine Doesnot have the lcd display either. I also have an angel sounds which again picked up a hearbeat occaisionally from 10 weeks. 

Kelly I agree with loz if you didn't feel worried there would be something wrong. I too eas convinced before all of my scans something went wrong. I'm sure everything will be fine. What time is it. X

I had my consultant appointment today. He is happy to hand me back to the midwifes until 36 weeks. I can have a vbac and has started me on low dose aspirin ( again) for my bp as I had pre eclampsia with Emily. I also habe to see those madwives (lol) every 4 weeks to monitor my bp. All is good.


----------



## Clobo

Hey

*Kelly*, try not to worry my dear, i know how you feel though, after a mc scans are never the same again but just try and get an early night and do something to take your mind off it untill the time comes, we will all be sending positive vibes and im sure everything is fine :hugs:

*Loz*, remind me when the full moon is so I can plan! If only we had just a weeks timeframe, rather than what for us is now 5-6 weeks!!! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Madwives! :haha::haha::haha:

I think full moon is 30/31st of august! :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

I think you and Clobo will be having your beautiful babies then for sure!!


----------



## Lozdi

During the last full moon there was way more 'This is it' and 'That was it' threads on third tri than there is when the moon isn't full! :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Ooh ill prepare for that weekend then, im due the 3rd anyway so that would be perfect!! It cant be the weekend before cos Ben is away for the night and im not keen on going overdue!! So we have just under 3 weeks to go then :baby:

:argh: xxx


----------



## Lozdi

:happydance::haha: I'm so big I want Lil Fella out soon as I hit 37 weeks....but I don't do 'eviction', so just plain hoping Lil Fella is in agreement with the idea and enters the world as efficiently as my last one!


----------



## Clobo

Hee hee i think i might have to have "words" with my little one! 

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Hey! I just realized you two can use my countdown ticker for a countdown to birth ticker since my next scan is on the 31st! :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

Blimey! 18 days! :wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all, just a quick hello as I'm staying at my SIL's and have no wifi or 3G signal and the network is crap on this site. 
Hope all is well and looking forward to catching up with you all. This back and pelvic pain isn't letting up, it's looking very much like spd.


----------



## too_scared

I hope you are able to enjoy your visit. I am really sorry it isn't under such happy circumstances as it should have been. 

I really hope your pain isn't SPD. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ginny83

woke up to pink/beige discharge this morning :( My scan was external so I know it's not from that. Feel so silly for starting to feel good yesterday...


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Ginny :hugs:

I had brown spotting 2 times this pregnancy. Did you dtd last night by any chance? That is what happened to me the last time I had spotting. 

I'm sure everything is going to be ok :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

nope haven't had sex in about a week (poor DF) :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm sorry you are going through this Ginny. Lots of people have had it and it has been fine, but I do understand the concern, it was never good news for me. I sincerely hope it's just an irritation of your cervix. Will you get a scan? I'll keep logging on please keep us posted.


----------



## Clobo

Aw Ginny, try not to worry, are you going to ring the MW/doctor?? :hugs: xxx


----------



## kelly1973

ginny i have heard lots of ladies have spotting and be fine ring the midwife to put your mind at rest ill keep coming in out to see how your doing hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ginny83

It seems to have gotten lighter - although I have been going to the toilet so often I have probably wiped myself bone dry,

I did speak to someone in the early pregnancy unit today they were OK. They said I could come in at any point during their opening hours if I was worried and wanted a scan; but I'd have to put up with a long wait. Anyway, in the end we agreed I should just leave it for a few days and see if it gets heavier etc.

I think unless it gets heavier I am going to wait until next week and go in for a double check anyway. I just don't want to go in tomorrow and then it starts again and I feel like Im back to square one. 

Kelly, not long to go until your scan!! I'll be thinking of you but I bet it'll all be great :) x


----------



## Lozdi

Ginny I had orange spotting at 8 weeks- it was the 'bruising' from implantation coming away. I never had it with the mmc pregnancy, but had it with 2 boys- to me its a positive sign- chances are that your experiencing the same thing and all will be well. Thats great of your epau to say come in whenever, if you find you need to go, try to go round lunch time ish because if they are anything like my local one, it will be around then that they fit in people after main clinic.:hugs:

Mrs Miggins sorry about your SIL, I saw on your journal. :hugs: Sorry about the spd too, would one of those bump support thingies help?


----------



## Lozdi

I just almost got into a fight!

My next door but one neighbours are having a house and garden clearout, and they have some women helping them....anyway, in wonders my 5 year old with a sausage cob that 'a lady down the alley way' gave him (thats how he described it) so I went out to see whats what, because I'm a firm believer of checking with the parents before giving a child ANY kind of consumable. I saw her and said thankyou, but its best to check with parents before you give kids food because you don't know if they have any allergies/dinner might be cooking etc. 

I expected her to say ok good point etc, but instead she actually said to me 'Well you should feed him then!'

:trouble::gun::grr:

Well, I took a big deep breath and let her have it, loudly, and as rudely as I could without swearing (because the kids could hear me) gave her a massive lecture, and informed her she is bloody lucky that I am with child else I would knock her block off! Honestly I want to punch her in the face! But can't :nope: So I settled with throwing the cob at her head and storming off! My 4 year old was a bit miffed, but not fussed for long because he wasn't actually hungry, he will simply accept any food thats offered to him! He was compensated for the loss of cob with a plate of chopped up orange and is fine. But goodness me, I was furious! I still am somewhat, but its surprisingly satisfying to lob a sausage cob at someone's head when they deserve it! She was going on about how if a child seems hungry she will feed it no matter what. My kids are not going to be playing out while she is helping my neighbour. Ohh she also went and tried to lecture me for him not being in my garden- but the gardens are open, and my sons have permission from both my immediate neighbours to play in their gardens too, and the neighbour whose garden this lady is in, has hers fenced off and keeps her gate locked because she has a lot of random stuff in her garden and it wouldn't be safe for the boys to roam there, so its not like he was even in there! He was technically on the pathway that leads to our bunch of gardens. The pathway is between the houses and the gardens, its very open. Gah the nerve of the women! Ohhhh she is so lucky I couldn't wallop her one!:bodyb:


----------



## too_scared

Oh my god!! Lozdi, I can't believe you were able to restrain yourself! The nerve of that lady! I would have lost it. I bet it was hilarious to see you throw that sausage at her head.


----------



## Lozdi

I threw thew whole cob lol, and literally was only able to restrain myself because I'm pregnant. Non pregnant I would have actually given her a slap, because her attitude was all wrong and what a nerve! To imply I don't feed my kids! They eat better than many their age-because they actually like veggies and fruit!


----------



## Lozdi

Arg I'm still livid. I'm not one for starting rant threads on third tri...but I'm seriously tempted to right now! Going to go eat some ice and see if I calm down!


----------



## too_scared

I don't actually know what a sausage cob is... :shy: Haha! 

I am glad you restrained yourself because we don't want Lil Fella coming in the middle of an alley!!


----------



## Lozdi

Its a bread thingy in which burgers go beautifully! :happydance:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bread_roll


----------



## Clobo

OMG what is wrong with some people?? :saywhat: thats just unacceptable to both give your son food and then say those things to you! She deserved the sausage thrown at her head and the rant!

*Ginny*, good plan to give it a few days and see what happens, try and relax as much as possible and stay stress free, im sure it is something like implantation bleed coming away and all will be fine. I agree, lunchtimes are good although if you go in the morning take a good book with you in case you are waiting ages :book:

*Kelly*, how are you chick??

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Ts - I am British and didn't know what a sausage cob was but did work it out in the end!

Ginny - I had bright red bleeding at 12 weeks and all was okay. I hope things settle, just take things easy for the next day or so and I am sure it is as Loz says. I also had pinky/brown discharge on Saturday evening but we had dtd earlier that morning, so although you never stop worrying I knew it was probably cervical irritation.

Kelly - did you have a scan today? Hope you are okay.

Mrsmig - I hope you are still managing to enjoy your time away with Edie despite the horrible circumstances. Sending big :hugs: for you and Mark and family.

Loz - omg I am speechless. I can't believe she even had the nerve to say that to you! I sometimes think though that people like that have absolutely no insite into their attitude and behaviours and will never see what they have done wrong. ](*,)

Ooo.. full moon soon, that will be you and clobo then!!


----------



## too_scared

mmmmmmmmmm... bread roll... I really miss bread!! But, baby is totally worth it!

We also put sausages on a bun but I don't really know if there is a common name for them. Maybe sausage dog? Like hot dog? Haha!

Thinking of you Kelly :hugs: 

Pink, oh my gosh! Less than 100 days now! How exciting!

17 days ladies!! (Clobo and Lozdi ;))

I hope the spotting is completely gone Ginny. I had spotting at 5+4 that lasted 4 days. I figure it was IB. I am sure that is all you are experiencing now. :hugs:

I have had a rotten headache since I woke up yesterday. :( I drank lots of water yesterday and put a cold compress on my head overnight last night but still woke up with it. It was actually worse. :( I drank a coffee after breakfast and it seemed to help some but, unfortunately, it has come back. I am thinking I am going to have a warm bath now with a cold compress on my head again to see if that will help. Does anyone have any tips for me? I really don't want to take Tylenol because it never helped when I wasn't pg so there is no point to take it now. :(

I have decided I am going to buy something for baby as long as everything is ok after our next scan. I am super nervous but trying really hard to keep a PMA. I have decided to buy some newborn size cloth diapers. There is a kit with 12 prefolds and 2 covers on a site I have been looking on for ~$50. I don't know if 12 will be enough but the one size diapers fit 9 lbs or so so I am not really sure how long baby will be in newborn size. Do you ladies think I am crazy??


----------



## Lozdi

The woman appears to have gone home now, but will likely be back for the next week because thats how long me neighbour has to clear her house out. I suggested she just have my OH do it for her instead, because if that woman is back again my kids can't play outside :nope:

Cobs/baps/buns differ in name throughout the country :haha: There was a debate about it on facebook a while back :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies all went well measured to date 7+3 and saw a lovely heartbeat first milestone phew there was a young girl that went in before me and she came out crying my heart went out to her.

loz the cheek of that woman people just dont think do they?

oooh how exciting full moon ladies

ginny how are you


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> mmmmmmmmmm... bread roll... I really miss bread!! But, baby is totally worth it!
> 
> We also put sausages on a bun but I don't really know if there is a common name for them. Maybe sausage dog? Like hot dog? Haha!
> 
> Thinking of you Kelly :hugs:
> 
> Pink, oh my gosh! Less than 100 days now! How exciting!
> 
> 17 days ladies!! (Clobo and Lozdi ;))
> 
> I hope the spotting is completely gone Ginny. I had spotting at 5+4 that lasted 4 days. I figure it was IB. I am sure that is all you are experiencing now. :hugs:
> 
> I have had a rotten headache since I woke up yesterday. :( I drank lots of water yesterday and put a cold compress on my head overnight last night but still woke up with it. It was actually worse. :( I drank a coffee after breakfast and it seemed to help some but, unfortunately, it has come back. I am thinking I am going to have a warm bath now with a cold compress on my head again to see if that will help. Does anyone have any tips for me? I really don't want to take Tylenol because it never helped when I wasn't pg so there is no point to take it now. :(
> 
> I have decided I am going to buy something for baby as long as everything is ok after our next scan. I am super nervous but trying really hard to keep a PMA. I have decided to buy some newborn size cloth diapers. There is a kit with 12 prefolds and 2 covers on a site I have been looking on for ~$50. I don't know if 12 will be enough but the one size diapers fit 9 lbs or so so I am not really sure how long baby will be in newborn size. Do you ladies think I am crazy??

Coffee was my headache tip- beyond that I'm lost, except make sure your well hydrated.

First thing I bought for Lil Fella was a teddy with the same crown to rump length as Lil Fella had at my 13 week scan. Was quite funny teddy shopping and getting out a ruler to check the bears crl! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> hi ladies all went well measured to date 7+3 and saw a lovely heartbeat first milestone phew there was a young girl that went in before me and she came out crying my heart went out to her.
> 
> loz the cheek of that woman people just dont think do they?
> 
> oooh how exciting full moon ladies
> 
> ginny how are you

I feel for that girl you saw, its not easy as we all know. 

I am very glad you saw a lovely beanie with a heartbeat! Did they give you a pic? If so, lets see it! :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Oh Kelly!! I am SO SO happy for you :) Your good news really made my day!!

It is really awful for that young girl. :( 

Lozdi, I remember you telling us about shopping for your little teddy bear :) I can't believe you were only 13 weeks then! Time has really flown! I was actually thinking of you doing that after my last scan.


----------



## pichi

hey girls, been a bit MIA - feeling a bit erm crap at the moment. Nothing to do with my pregnancy or the wee fella, just feel i don't look pregnant and more just a blimp ( i got the same way with Pixie so i'm guessing it's only normal)

*Kelly*: glad you seen little beanybabies Heartbeat :D that's great news! sad to hear about the girl that went in before you though :( poor girl.

*Lozdi*: haha, that woman sounds rediculous! i'd be wanting to throw more than a sausage on a Roll at her! what a cheek saying you don't feed your child! it's a shame there wasn't something else lob'able near you :haha:

*Ginny*: hope you're well. The spotting will just be a little bit of excess 'gunk' hopefully :D i am sure all is well :hugs:

*Pink*: argh! double figures! it's scary how quick this is flown by! you go on time ill hang off a few days and we may get in the same ward :haha:

*Mrs Migs*: hi :wave:

*t_s*: sorry you have a sore head :( wish there was anything i could recommend but i can't seem to think of anything off the top of my head :( Caffeine makes my headaches worse - migraine sufferer here.

*Clobo*: i can't believe you're almost at the end (so are you lozdi)

sorry if i've missed anyone out :blush: :wave: to you if i have


----------



## kelly1973

hi pichi sorry your feeling a bit poo at the min bet you look lovely
oh my god loz i can remenber you buying the teddy bloody hell time flys
where is mrs migg
ok so i did a ticker pma is the way forward


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for great scan Kelly!! Loving the ticker, Happy Blueberry!! So, so pleased it all went well for you, knew it would be good. Seeing those flickering pixels for the first time is wonderful. Sorry about the poor girl, we all know her pain.

Aww Pichi - I bet you look great. It will all be worth it then we'll diet together after meeting up in the ward post labour! I had a bad week last week, not with weight so much but other things, I think our hormones are affecting us more than I'd like to admit.

Ts - I hadn't realised I had 99 days to go, very scary!!!


----------



## kelly1973

pink i can remenber saying to you happy prune oh my god thats ages ago 99 days whoop whoop


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: to Pichi and Pink for having bad weeks :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Kelly - so happy for you that the scan went well!! I didn't realise that you're only 3 days ahead of me, I'm 7 weeks today :)

Loz - That story really made me smile, I love the thought of you throwing a breadroll at someone haha! Max always takes food whenever he if offered it too, even when he's not hungry. How rude of that lady to talk to you like that!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well x

The pink discharge has stopped and it's back to white now. Still don't feel confident, but I'm happy it's stopped. Might visit the EPU next week and see if I can get a scan.


----------



## horseypants

ginny, thinking good thoughts for you!

kelly, i'm so happy for you 

i'm 1dpo... anyone else in here on the 2ww?


----------



## too_scared

Yay Ginny! I am so glad the spotting has stopped. I'd say it was most likely IB but I can understand the worry. :hugs:

Horseypants, I'm pretty sure all the ladies on this thread are pregnant already. Sending tons of :dust: your way!!

Well, I broke out my pillow again for tonight. Hopefully I sleep better with it. I am going to try propping up my shoulders with it and putting the other end under my knees. Thanks to Lozdi for the suggestion. :)

Also, I have heartburn. From cereal. Makes me happy. Love symptoms :)


----------



## kelly1973

ts yeh for symptons i feel sick lol


----------



## kelly1973

did all you ladies purchase a doppler im not sure what to do


----------



## pichi

there are usually a few girls on here that will either lend you theirs or you can buy them in the buy sell swap section of this site :) they go fairly quick though.

Personally i was so glad i had a doppler and when i got over my initial wobbles (conception to around 13 weeks >) i sent mine to Mrs Miggins :) and i'm glad it gave her some re-assurance too


----------



## ginny83

I've bought one Kelly (hope I get to use it!). I just bought mine off ebay and I think it'll probably take 3 weeks to get to me as I bought it from overseas, so I figure that's probably good timing as it'll stop me stressing from checking too early.

I told DF I bought it and the first thing he said was "oh I hope you're not going to sit there worrying if you can't find the heartbeat"... it was almost like he could read my mind ol


----------



## kelly1973

where is that section pichi


----------



## kelly1973

arh found it wow there quite expensive theres som on ebay how much did you pay ginny


----------



## Lozdi

I'm still mad about that woman...hardly got any sleep and today I;m really achey. I must have used every muscle in my body while yelling at the crazy woman. :dohh: Had crazy BH last night, so much so OH had to delay the beginning of the bottle of wine he treated himself too because I warned him a trip to the hospital was not totally out of the question. Luckily it all calmed down around midnight. I passed out on the sofa by 2 am and couldn't move, ended up trying to go back to bed at 6 ish, but my youngest was awake by then and playing with lego and the noise drove me insane so I ended up squished on the playroom sofa sleeping on and off for a few hours. Its quite a comfy sofa, but not very long so I couldn't stretch my legs. Made a thread on third tri about that woman and most of the replies I got advised me to call the police- I will do if she says one more word to my boy.

Ginny I'm so glad its stopped, I know you were very worried- but it really does sound like what I had, just a lil bit of stuff coming out. :hugs: Of course you will worry if you can't find the hb straight away, but sometimes it just takes a while, it once took me 40 mins to find Lil Fella's hb, and I was terrified, but there it was, he was just being hidey.

I'm struggling to focus, not enough sleep and too much stress :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, I am glad you have symptoms too :) 

I have been thinking about a doppler. I don't think I am going to get one. I have my next scan at 12+5 so hopefully that will put my mind at rest and I won't want to listen in. It would be wonderful to hear but I am nervous that I am going to bother baby. :dohh: I am worried about EVERYTHING. :wacko:

Lozdi, I'm sorry you had such a bad sleep. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: I hope you can get a nice big nap today.

I think I slept better last night with my pillow. It was hard to tell since I woke up 3 times to pee! :dohh:


----------



## pichi

you can usually pick up a bargain on Amazon or Ebay. the make i had was just an Angelsound.

Lozdi, that woman isn't worth the thought - silly woman :growlmad:


----------



## kelly1973

my partner scans sheep for a living he said he would scan me lol


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> my partner scans sheep for a living he said he would scan me lol

Thats epic! :happydance: When he is scanning you, you are so going to have to say 'bahhhh' (unsure of how to translate a sheep noise into english!)

Feeling better now, didn't do much tidying today, settled on the sofa and gently matched up socks and folded clothes, and watched The Midwives on the iplayer. Was an emotional episode, I kept getting a leaky face :haha:

OH is going to drive to north yorkshire (a good 2 hours away) on sunday to drop off his niece's 18th birthday gift....it worries me a little, because with my last baby, OH said to me 'Right, I have ONE day off in 6 weeks around the time your due, please don't go into labour too early that day!' and behold, that was the morning I woke up to the trickle and had the baby by lunchtime. :rofl: No sleep in for him!


----------



## ginny83

Loz - you'll just have to cross your legs extra tight on Sunday hehe

Kelly - what type of scanning is it? Like an ultrasound? The doppler I bought is a Sonoline B one and it cost about $55 US dollars. I looked for a hi bebe one but couldn't find one that shipped to Australia cheaply. This one is from China - so I have no idea if it'll be any good or not!


----------



## Clobo

*Kelly*, fantastic news my dear :happydance: and yay for ticker!!! I did borrow a Doppler from a friends but please bear in mind that you&#8217;ll be very lucky to hear the heartbeat much before about 12 weeks, the ones the midwives have a very strong and you don&#8217;t want to cause more worry than necessary if you cant find it.

*Loz*, hee hee that&#8217;s funny, bet it seems really small now, we need to find a big bear that weighs 6-7 lb now!!! Ben is going on a stag do about 60 miles away on the weekend of the 25th Aug, think ill go and stay with Mum and Dad that night and make sure Ben has his phone turned on, don&#8217;t think they really understand!!!

*Pichi*, aw mate, sorry you feel that way, just concentrate on whats growing inside you and how amazing your body is for doing that :baby:

*Pink*, woop woop for double figures to go!!!

*Ginny*, good news the pink discharge has stopped, shows it probably was just implantation bleed or a bit of cervix irritation rather than anything else. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies

Ive been working and soo tired on an evening trying hard to catch up. 

Loz u cannot believe that woman I wouldnot have your reserve I would have punched her one. Some people. Glad your taking things easy. 

Pichi sorry your feeling pants but its all for a good reason. I am having body issues myself. So I know how you feel. 

Kelly yeah for the great scan. As for the sheep scan lol but I'm sure they use trans vaginal scans? They do where my dad works. I don't think I would like the thought of an implement coming near me knowing where it has been despite the plastic or rubber covers they have lol. 

Ginny glad the bleeding has stopped I had an area of bleeding around the sac seen from 6 weeks scan but i didnt bleed it out it was gone by 12 weeks. Doc said it was from implantation. 

Clo hope you have your feet up.now the maternity leave has started. 

Pink hi hun sorry your feeling crap too. 

I'm feeling good. Getting more tired and the heat at work is not helping. I have a few days off now then a stretch of early shifts. Have someone coming out this morning to value our house. It's been on the market since I found out. i eas pregnant with my first loss. Really need to move to a bigger house.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies how are all of you
weather is glorious so guna drag myself off the sofa and try go outside been so ill for days now cant eat anything constantly gagging and feel like i have a major hangover
debs this is an external one but stiill it wont be coming near me lol


----------



## Lozdi

Debzie, if I could have reached her, I would have punched her! Just couldn't put full force into the altercation cos of this massive belly! :haha:

I shall try to cross my legs in sunday, but the lower baby gets, the more I find myself sitting like a man! :dohh:

Lil Fella currently has mega hiccups! :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

lol wats it feel like loz i cant wait to start feeling stuff


----------



## Clobo

:haha: i sit like a man now too, cannot sit with my legs closed, its impossible!!

Hee hee for the sheep scanner!! I have a picture of your hubby chasing you round a field with a probe!!!!

xxx


----------



## kelly1973

:haha: clobo thats so funny i know


----------



## debzie

Kelly the first feeling are like flutters not unlike little twitches low down. Then its starts feeling like wind moving through your gut the same as when your going to fart lol. 

Clo how dignified lol.


----------



## too_scared

Debzie, I hope you sell your house very soon. 

Kelly, I can't wait to start feeling all those things too!! I am really glad your dh isn't going to scan you with the sheep scanner! Haha! I'm sorry you are feeling so blah but it is such a great sign. :hugs:

My gosh ladies, I can't believe how close you are!!

Hi to everyone else :) I hope you are all well.


----------



## pichi

thanks girls for the words of support :)

i'm not sitting like a man just yet but having to bend down to pick things up a bit like a sumo wrestler :haha:

hiccups are a really odd sensation. Pixie used to get them all the time but this little guy has only had them a handful of times. feels like your getting flicked by a tiny 'thing' on the inside haha that's such an odd description!


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> lol wats it feel like loz i cant wait to start feeling stuff

Yes its like flutters at first, but then when the kicks get harder the only way I can describe is like you know when you get a little muscle spasm? Just under your eye, or on your leg etc and it throbs but doesn't hurt? Its kind of like that, then when baby gets even bigger it literally feels like what it is- someone punching you (not painfully) from within, and trying to stretch out- the hiccups make your whole belly shake when baby is big, its funny to watch! 

I have been picking stuff up like a sumo wrestler for months! Its not a graceful look, but does come in handy as squatting practice for labour! :haha:

Lil Fella felt transverse when I woke up today :wacko: but then went back to head down, thank goodness! I think its quite easy for him to switch between transverse and head down while I'm sleeping...I just hope he doesn't do a last minute breech!


----------



## Lozdi

I just had my first slightly painful BH! :happydance::wacko::haha: Couldn't call it a contraction, but it was definitely a step up from what I've been getting!


----------



## debzie

Whoo hoo Loz. Go baby start thinning that cervix.


----------



## Lozdi

:happydance: Cervix was doing something yesterday and the day before but its been quiet today. OH has the horn, and we DTD twice already today :haha: so maybe my cervix is quiet today because its a bit soft and is having a relax! :haha: Its getting very difficult to DTD!


----------



## too_scared

Lil Fella better wait 1 week and 2 days more!!


----------



## kelly1973

oh my god how exciting loz


----------



## Lozdi

Its actually one week on the dot- the ticker that says 35w5 is from O, based on early scans, I am 36weeks on the dot today! One week ans Lil Fella has the all-clear to enter the world, though I doubt I'll pop as soon as my ticker hits 37 weeks! :haha: I'm still thinking it will be a full moon jobby!


----------



## too_scared

Oops! I only looked at the top ticker, I forgot about the bottom one. :shy: 

14 more days if you go on the 31st! So exciting!


----------



## Clobo

It is scary how close we are now!! Ive put my baby and hospital bag permanantly in the car now just in case!! :argh:

How is everyone?? Anything nice planned for the weekend??

xxx


----------



## pichi

i just can't believe how fast all these pregnancies are going! they're flying past. We will all have our rainbow babies before we know it :)

this weekend if it's nice weather we're off to the beach :D


----------



## kelly1973

how did you ladies get to where you are now any tips as first of all i wanted symptons so that i felt things were happening and now since reading people have had symptons right up to being told they had a mmc im still a total nervous wreck even though i feel utter poo so me feeling poo is still no guarantees


----------



## pichi

the only thing you can do is take one day at a time. MMC's scared the crap out of me if i'm honest but try to stay positive :)


----------



## ginny83

Kelly the only thing that is keeping me going is I keep thinking to myself surely I can't be that unlucky to have 2 MMC in a row!


----------



## Clobo

*Kelly*, the way i looked at it right from the start was to be positive! There is no point in worrying and wasting energy being negative, plus worry and stress arent good for you or your little bean. I used to think ... thinking positively isnt going to do me any harm and it isnt going to make things any worse if things do end up going wrong (which they wont!!)

Also I agree that taking one day at a time is better than thinking about what happened in the past (this is a whole new pregnancy) or looking too far into the future (which you can do nothing about). Focus on today and concentrate on other things to keep your mind busy.

I have to admit there are times when it goes so slowly you'll think you are moving backwards but other times you will wonder just where the time has gone!! Dont worry about your symptoms, as we know they arent a sign or garuntee of anything and only generally serve to worry us more than anything.

Massive hugs my dear, so plan of action ... what are you going to do today??!!!

xxx


----------



## debzie

I dare not comment now really I have had three mmcs in a row and so yes mmcs was a big concern for me. As many of the ladies said to me during all my many early wobbles. This is a new pregnancy with new symptoms. Your body can never react the self same way as anyone else. For me symptoms weteno reasurance I just had to have some faith and a pma to get me through each day. Most of which came from the ladirs on here. I had all my mmc symptoms with this pregnancy from cramps to backache to feeling sta sick and look at me. If I can get this far anyone can. X


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies i guess all the worry in the world will not change the outcome some days i feel so positive and other days not so good so will try hard to stay with a pma and hope time flys fast.
how are you all today?


----------



## debzie

Its still dragging for me hun. I remain positive though.

It seems my nausea has returned after a full 5 weeks reprieve, I feel really ill today. My boobs seem to be growing by the hour too. Must be one of those strange hormone surges.

Dont have time to be ill today back at work tomorrow, going t look at a house this afternoon with my Mam. It looks nice on paper.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly the first few weeks are really hard. For me it was horrible up until 10 weeks as that's when I had my second loss, I just couldn't allow myself to think the pregnancy was actually going to work. I'm still struggling with that really. I just focused on the sore boobs that I hadn't had with the 2 mc's. The fact that you have had a scan and all is well, and you have got to 8 weeks and have passed one of the big danger zones is great. And you are halfway to second tri.


----------



## debzie

Week 13 is the first one when I was sporting my bloaty belly, then 14 and todays 15 weeks. Not great pics.
 



Attached Files:







new phone pics 036.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 2









new phone pics 037.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 0









new phone pics 038.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, I sort of did what you just said, I thought worrying isn't going to change anything. I thought to myself that the outcome for my little one is already set and worrying will only make me sick so I will keep a positive attitude. From the start I told myself that this one is my rainbow and tried really hard to be positive. I had moments where I stressed and worried but I tried to remind myself that this is the baby I am going to hold in my arms. I am having another wobble lately (I think because my scan is coming up soon) and am struggling to keep positive. I just keep asking/telling Shawn that everything is going to be perfect at the scan. I won't allow myself to think of the alternative, even when it tries to sneak in.

I hope you are all well :)


----------



## too_scared

Debzie! I love the bump! So cute :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pre scan wobbles are hideous. I had one before my 20 week scan. Lovely photos Debzie. Im going to do a bump pic tomorrow, not done one since 18 weeks. My bump has popped loads but so has my weight :-( I'm suddenly massive.


----------



## too_scared

I can't wait to see a bump pic, Mrs. M.! I bet you look as cute as always!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Mindy, but god I look bloody awful. I seem to have developed cellulite at the tops of my arms. I have NEVER had that before! I'm all arms and boobs and arse. It's not a pretty sight. With Edie I piled it on around this stage and lost it towards the end, I'm hoping I do again.


----------



## too_scared

You were running before this pregnancy, right? I think you have nothing at all to worry about. I think you look great now (even though I haven't seen a picture since 18 weeks) and you will look great in 18 weeks and you will be a smoking hot mommy of 2 soon! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd just started running. I'd been doing it for about 8 weeks when I got my bfp, but I obviously haven't been doing any exercise (apart from the usual everyday activities) and been eating what I want and you can tell. I am usually quite active during the week as Mark has the car for work and I walk everywhere but as I've been struggling with pushing the buggy around and feeling exhausted I haven't been as active, I've been doing grocery shopping online and stuff.


----------



## too_scared

I wish I could do grocery shopping online! That sounds great :)

I think that if you just started before your bfp you can start again :) I did the same. I plan to start running again once baby is here. There is a 10 mile race in July that I would love to make my goal. My friend lost her brother a few years ago and has since started raising money in memory of him to donate to Kids Sport and a group got together to run this past July and raised a lot of money. I want to be a part of that group next year. I don't know if 4 months will be enough time for me to get in shape to run 16 km but I can give it a try. A friend of ours started training for it and trained in only about that amount of time and did it and lost a ton of weight to boot! He is such an inspiration to me. I am really going to give it a try. I am actually thinking of getting a running stroller just to make sure I do it! Haha! Since they are about 2 times the money of a regular one (more than that actually... :dohh:) it should be good motivation. 

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=11712442 This is what I want. I know it is really early to be looking at this stuff but I am trying really hard to keep my PMA. Also, I am not ordering it yet! Maybe when we go to St. John's for our 3D scan we will get it then... Haha!

Anyway, that has really gone off topic... Haha! I am feeling really fat lately and this is how I am trying to feel better about myself. I know it is all for a good (the best!) reason and I know I am going to have the determination afterwards to lose it all again :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow that's a serious piece of kit! I'm sure if you can train with that you'll soon build up to 10 miles in 4 months! Seriously though don't try to overdo it. Even if you complete the run but in a slower time than you normally would you will be pleased with yourself.


----------



## too_scared

Oh, don't worry! Haha! I won't be running with the stroller too early with baby. I don't think you can run with a baby before it can sit up on it's on anyway. I plan to run on our treadmill until the snow goes and then when I can I will go outside. I doubt I will go with baby until after July anyway.


----------



## pichi

I really wish we had a treadmill. My plan is after Xmas get onto the 30 day shred then onto insanity O_O I've seen amazing results and coupling that with swimming twice a week and looking after practically 2 < 2 I won't have time to eat rubbish :haha:

MrsM im sure you look great! Remember how quick some of those lbs just fly off after having a baby :)

Sorry for the brief post - ill catch up better when not on the phone :)


----------



## kelly1973

arh mrs miggs ive missed you xx

well today i still feel totally rough like really bad ive lost so much weight as i just cant eat is this normal to feel this poo?


----------



## kelly1973

ts are you having a 3d scan wow how exciting


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry you feel so bad, Kelly :hugs: I hope you start feeling better soon!

Yes, we are going to get a 3D gender scan. They won't tell the gender here at the hospital so we have to pay to get it done. The only place to pay is the 3D place. I am so excited. 

Pichi, we got the treadmill for Christmas last year. We put the money together from our parents and some of ours and got one. I didn't really use it until a few weeks before I got this bpf. I am looking forward to getting back on it. I am nervous about doing anything now. :dohh:

You are going to be so busy! Holy cow, 2 under 2!


----------



## Lozdi

I have put on 4 stone with this pregnancy! (56 lbs) :haha:

Kelly I know how you feel, after mmc its very scary to be in the first tri, especially if your mmc had symptoms. When I look back, my symptoms all faded around the time my mmc happened, and didn't come back like they did with this pregnancy. Dopplers are sanity savers! (But can be scary if baby is a hider)


----------



## kelly1973

i think i will get a doppler you can hire them so maybe thats what ill do for a bit


----------



## pichi

i put just over 2 stone on with Pixie and lost that in like 2-3 weeks! O__O if only weight fell of that fast all the time :haha:

kelly; if you hire a doppler you're more likely to get a better one if you know what i mean? so maybe hiring is a good idea :D some people get really sick in pregnancy - especially in 1st tri :hugs: wish you didn't feel so sick though. Must be awful :(

T_S technically Pixie will be just 2 and no more so it'll be like 2 under 3 lol


----------



## too_scared

Pixie will just barely be 2. My gosh! You are going to be so busy. What will Pixie think if the new LO ends up sharing her birthday?

My joints are getting so sore. I tried 2 nights with my big pillow but didn't use it last night because I wasn't sleeping really well with it either. Well, last night the pain in my hips was so bad I was shaking trying to turn over :( I hope I can find a comfy way to sleep soon!

Also, is it normal for my legs to be really itchy? It isn't constant, thankfully! But, once or twice a day I will get a few spots on my legs that are really itchy. My bbs are also itchy but that seems to make more sense to me. I am scared to use my bio oil. :( I was using it before my mmc. I am sure it is perfectly safe since it is marketed towards pg women. I am just being silly :dohh: 

Sorry for complaining so much. I am having a sicky day and I am moaning today :( I suck.

11 weeks tomorrow and I am afraid I will wake up like I did the first time at 10 weeks. My PMA is slipping tonight :cry: I have to fight to get it back tomorrow.

I hope you are all well.


----------



## Clobo

Mindy, id go ahead and use your bio oil, don't worry it won't cause the same thing to happen, I worried the same with the Mama Mio oil I used last year but I've been using it this time too. Remember stay positive and take one day at a time! :hugs:

xx


----------



## kelly1973

how are you feeling today mindy?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The bio oil is fine but I totally understand the caution. I was wary about wearing some maternity jeans that I had worn with my last pregnancy this time round, even though I had worn them when I was pregnant with Edie. 
Kelly I'm sorry you are feeling so crappy. It is normal, it is a good sign, but it's still horrible. I'm still feeling pretty rubbish most of the time, and this is the bit we are supposed to sail through! I think I'm exhausted from our week away and the stress of the family bereavement. Also Mark is NOT very good at playing the sympathetic daddy to be. In fact he is bloody rubbish. He has taken Edie out shopping this morning and looked pretty miffed when I said I didn't want to go, even though I haven't had a lie in for months, and never, ever get any time to myself.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. :hugs: Probably I will use it tonight before bed, then.

Mrs. M., I didn't even want to wear the same underwear I was wearing when I took mm for my mmc. I know how you feel. I'm sorry Mark isn't being very supportive. I hope you were able to get a little extra rest this morning. Hopefully just being home and not out around for a few days will help you feel better. I think you should take naps every time Edie takes a nap for the next week! That should hopefully help some. :hugs:

I'm ok, Kelly, thanks. :hugs: I am actually cramping a little right now and that has me stressed. It isn't all that bad, and to be honest, I can't completely tell if it isn't my bowels making me feel this way. :( Darn IBS. I don't think it is, I think it is my uterus, but I am feeling a little sick right now too, so who really knows! :wacko: How are you doing today? I hope you are feeling a little better. Hopefully the closer you get to 2nd tri the better you will feel since the placenta takes over soon.


----------



## Lozdi

A friend of mine has 3 under 2. They are run ragged! An almost year old plus one year old twins, all boys! 

Mindy I am pretty sure random itching isn't bad, but if it gets really intense speak to a midwife about it. My belly itches quite alot, but its being stretched to the max right now, so I'm putting it down to that! Cramping is still normal, remember it has an awful lot of stretching to do!:hugs:

Mrs Miggins sorry your not getting the fabled 2nd tri boost yet- didn't get mine til late either, and then it didn't last very long at all :dohh:

OH scared the heck out of me this morning, he went to bed early last night complaining of a headache, then woke me at 6 am to tell me his headache was so bad he was going to the hospital in half an hour if the painkillers didn't fix it, he then went and threw up really violently, so much so I could hear him from our room, and the bathroom is the furthest room away. Luckily the headache did go away when the painkillers kicked in but my goodness he had me panicking. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How scary! Has that happened before?


----------



## too_scared

Oh my gosh, Lozdi! That is scary! Does he get migraines? 

Migraines run in my family and it seems for most of my family members with them throwing up is the only cure. It is weird. My dad was like it until he was in his mid-40's and then they seemed to just go away. I'm not sure if he ever got another one. My sister is the same. For some reason when they throw up their migraine goes away enough for pain killers to help and then they can get some sleep to help the rest of the way. 

I hope he never gets another headache like that!

I was reading the sticky in 1st tri about itching and liver issues. I will definitely talk to my dr if it gets worse. Thank you.


----------



## pichi

it does sound like a real bad migraine - your poor OH lozdi. Migraines are evil. me and my mum both get bad ones but mums are worse :S

T_S i don't think Pixie will be chuffed when she's older if she shares a birthday with her brother haha

LOZ 3 under 2! mad!


----------



## kelly1973

gee loz i hope oh is ok now that would of scared the life out of me too.

mrs m sorry oh isnt being very supportive men are such buggers at times try to have naps like ts says as much as you can arnt we nearing a bump pic?

i still feel rubbish i had my first meal today in two weeks some chicken with a bit of mash so that was good hell i feel bloody awful


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I did say I'd do a bump pic didn't I? If I don't get chance tonight I'll do it tomorrow. I feel massive but in all the wrong places! 
I do try to nap in the afternoon while DD is napping, only problem is sometimes I struggle to sleep on a night. I do feel a bit refreshed now as I have had a quiet weekend. I haven't been anywhere today, but I got loads of housework done this morning and I feel better for that. 
Kelly are you managing to keep down what you do eat? Are you being sick a lot? I'm wondering could it be hyperemesis?


----------



## too_scared

I was wondering the same thing, Mrs. M. You can get some meds to help with that. I hope you start feeling better soon, Kelly :hugs:

Mrs. M., I'm glad you are feeling a little more rested after this weekend. Hopefully just being home and on your normal schedule will help. I am really looking forward to that bump pic!

I have decided I am only allowed to wear white underwear from now on. :dohh: I just went to the bathroom and could have sworn I saw spotting but it was just a little regular cm in teal underwear. :wacko: I was so scared to wipe. I am losing it!


----------



## kelly1973

im not actually being sick just gagging all the time and feel sick all day im petrified of being sick i think this is making me worse i just feel so unwell all day i just sound like a whinger lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not at all Kelly. None of us do. And even if we do, so what. We are making lungs, and eyebrows, and fingerprints, and hair and toenails. We are frigging superwomen!
Here is my 21 week bump, I'm sure it looks bigger irl and as always the photo is crap. And I look a mess with no make up and scarecrow hair. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/689CA026-6A9D-400D-80AF-40ED175274ED-2917-0000039BF8DBE1C7.jpg


----------



## Lozdi

He doesn't usually get migraines, but I guess there is a first time for everything, he has been fine since.

Lovely bump there! I really need to get another bump pic up, I'm huge!

I'm having a wobble- Lil Fella is fine, but I just found out that the school start year cut off is aug 31st, so if he comes before or on that date, he will be the youngest in the year....and I'll get a year less with him at home than I would if he comes in september. 

Permission to enter the world during the next full moon (aug 31st) has been withdrawn! Not that I have a say :haha::dohh:


----------



## pichi

aw you look great Mrs Miggins :D


----------



## too_scared

You look wonderful Mrs. M! :)

Lozdi, here we go by the start of the actual year. My birthday is in January so I was always older than most of my classmates. I never heard of it being in August before. I really hope Lil Fella waits one more day for you!!


----------



## kelly1973

mrs migg you look fab as always and that bump has def grown.
loz fingers crossed he waits till one day into sept
ive got my midwife appointment tomorrow prob silly question but will she have a doppler there im having wobbles at the moment
wheres ginny you ok ginny?


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone

Hope all is ok this Monday morning, remember think positive!!! :dust:

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not at 8 weeks Kelly, she will probably say its much too early. Is it your booking in appointment? Hopefully a chance just to talk things through with the midwife will ease your worries a bit. Midwifes don't listen to the heartbeat until your 16 week check up. That said, it may be worth pleading with her to see if she will have a go, but 8 weeks is very very early for dopplers and she may not pick it up. 
Enjoy the appointment anyway. It's a good hour to spend talking about you and your pregnancy and will make it all seem real.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Clo! How are you feeling?


----------



## ginny83

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow Kelly!

I'm still here, just lurking about. MS is getting a bit worse. I've been thinking about that day of spotting I had. Surely it can't mean anything because it would have gotten worse and my symptoms surely would not have increase? 

I guess the further along I'm getting the more scared I'm getting too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How far along are you Ginny? I'd say as you only had one day of spotting and no more it's a brilliant sign. With both my losses it started with spotting but progressed to bleeding VERY quicky. By 24 hours (with the second, the first was kind of instant) there really was no doubt. The wobbles don't go the further on you get! They get fewer and further between though. Big hugs for you two. It's the hardest time.


----------



## Clobo

*Ginny *.... THINK POSITIVE :dust: seriously, i know its easy to say dont worry but you will make yourself sick with worry which is no good for you. Do something else and take your mind off things chick.

*MrsMig*, lovely bump by the way!! Im fine thanks, tired today so trying to actually relax for a change!!

*Kelly*, yep same its very early for a doppler to work, its worth asking them to try but remember if they dont find anything it doesnt mean its not there :hugs:

xxx


----------



## kelly1973

hope you have a relaxing day clo and thankyou so much to you and mrs migg for the positive words ive now got major headaches now to top things lol


----------



## Lozdi

I'm off for my 36 week appointment in a minute! OH has the car today so is driving me the short distance because I'm feeling heavy and lazy!

Kelly they won't check it even if you ask at 8 weeks, its just too early for them to find it without practically stabbing you with the doppler probe and even then beanie could be hiding, and they won't want to cause you any panic. :hugs: Took me almost 40 minutes to find Lil Fella's HB with my doppler at 9w5d, and my doppler is just as good as the ones the midwives use. Imagine if it was routine to check for the HB at 8 weeks- booking appointments would triple in length! :haha:

Ginny :hugs: Mrs Miggins is right- one day of spotting is normal and nothing to worry about- doesn't stop the worry though does it! Can you ring the epau and get a scan to put your mind at ease?


----------



## Lozdi

BUGGER! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Bitten on the backside by the large bag of M&M's I ate at 4 am ish. High glucose in urine, and the midwife pressing me to take the GTT. :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:They won't do it as a finger prick test, nor will they do it at my local go surgery, so AMA, I won't be having the GTT (ama=against medical advice) I just tested my blood sugar and its still within normal blood wise so no idea whats going on with my pee! :dohh: I told her I'll take the test if she books it for the 2nd of september because I'm having the baby on the first! :haha: The midwife did try to convince the local surgery to do it there and as a finger prick test but they were beyond stubborn. I can be stubborn too! She will call me later after negotiating with the hospital to see if it can be done without them needing bloods from me. If it can't be done via finger prick, it will not be getting done and thats final. :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What's GTT Loz? And why don't you want it?


----------



## Lozdi

Its the glucose tolerance test, and I don't want it because A: I feel extremely unwell if I skip meals and the gtt requires a 12 hour fast and then an early trip to the hospital for a finger prick test (I get horribly car sick if my stomach is empty and the earliness of gtt appointments make going by bus a real pain), B: if you fail the finger prick you then have to drink some awful glucose stuff and have bloods drawn after 3 hours (and heres me with a severe blood draw issue) C: The result of the 3 hour test is voided if you throw up during that time which is an almost certainty for me after having an empty tummy and then having been in a car.

Its doomed to disaster! And I am not having it! Though I'll compromise and at least do the finger prick part if they are willing to do it at my gp 5 minutes down the road, as that takes out the travel and resulting sickness factor. I would also be more agreeable if my blood glucose was showing high, but its just my pee and we all know digestion slows during pregnancy so the high reading today is almost certainly from the naughty M&M craving of the small hours. I would also be more agreeable to it if I were actually showing any symptoms of GD. My urine sample from when I avoided sugary food the evening beforehand was perfect. I really should have thought that chocolate through. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't blame you then!


----------



## pichi

i had to get the GTT with Pixie because my 28week bloods were a little higher (cut off is 7, i was 7.1) what i should have mentioned though was i had just had a glass of orange juice and frosties :haha: needless to say the GTT was fine but the stuff you have to drink is rank! and having your bloods taken twice in 2 hours isn't great either >_<

i wouldn't have thought that they would be too bothered considering you only have 4 weeks to go Loz.


----------



## hopeithappens

Just been reading bout the GTT, have to say i am extremly not looking forward to wed morning now :haha:, the only reason they want me to have it is down to my raised b.m.i, yet for all theyve put me at high risk due to raised b.m.i the last time they checked my weight was my first scan at 11wks, but i am quite happy as i still weigh 9lbs less than i did at 6wks :haha:

lovely bump pic tho mrs m

loz hope your little one waits an extra day for you

kelly keep up the pma :hugs:, but we all know how hard that can be at times, my midwife wasnt even going to listen for the heartbeat at 16 weeks (i was 18 weeks at the time) she told me they dont always find it then, but im sure they did with my first at 16 wks


----------



## kelly1973

woohoo hope lovely to see you hows things


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi kelly, things are great so far apart from a little scare I had the other day,ended up sat in the maternity assessment unit for 6 hours, won't go into much detail but someone made somethin didn't tell me exactly what was in it until after I'd eaten it as they didn't think it would do me any harm+my little man stopped moving went to the hospital where his heart rate kept dropping thankfully I was eventually allowed to leave when they were happy but my dear lord that was scary, I did get a huge apology a bunch of flowers+choc but it should never of happened, little man is back to being very bouncy thankfully. How are you feeling?


----------



## ginny83

hopeithappens - very glad everything worked out Ok! what was the ingredient if you don't mind me asking? 

GTT are standard here - everyone gets them at around 26 weeks. Mine turned out fine, but I do know another lady in my mother's group that ended up being diagnosed with GD and the only way they knew was because of the test - she's not overweight and doesn't have any of the risk factors at all. Could you get them to just repeat the urine test (without eating chocolate beforehand ;))? Maybe that way if it's not showing up high again everyone will be happy to leave it?

Morning sickness is getting bad over here, I think I'm going to get some maxalon to see if that helps.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope the sickness soon improves Ginny.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies ok need some advise just been to see the midwife and she said i should be on asprin as mum has had thrombosis great that says a lot for my doctor but midwife didnt know when i should be taking them and how long for so i knew you guys would know so i went into chemist and bought dispersible aspirin tablets 75mg thats exactly what it says on packet is this Right? midwife told me to go to docs and get prescribsion but figured my doc was a dozy bat as i already told her about my mum and seemed to think this was ok!!! so ladies when do i start taking how many and how long for i really hope its not too late im so upset


----------



## kelly1973

gee hope thats scary glad you and bean are ok now, what was it you ate?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly as you have got this far I would say its almost certainly not too late. It's the 75g with the dispersable, or enteric coating and you just take 1 a day.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and start taking now, until about 34 weeks I think, but get midwives advice on when to stop.


----------



## hopeithappens

It was 'space' cake I'm guessin you all know what ingredient goes in that which I don't take not pg so I'm highly unlikely to want to when I am pg but in this case wasn't given a choice. Hope you feel better soon ginny


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my GOOD GOD!! Hope, no wonder you were terrified! Poor, poor you, what a dreadfully traumatic experience. Thank god all is well. Big big hugs.


----------



## kelly1973

is it ok to take solouble one as thats what ive got


----------



## kelly1973

ok im confused ive got dispersible so think that goes in water there be ok right there 75mg thats only one shop had


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm not sure, I don't see why not.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Soluble means it goes in water, I think dispersable might be referring to the coating. If so, that's the ones you want.


----------



## kelly1973

ignore them two texts thanks mrs migg for advise xx

hope hell thats proper scary you must of been livid with that person


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Did you suss it out?


----------



## kelly1973

ha ha yeah im not the brightest button lol ive just taken one really angry at the doc i should of just taken like u ladies did. i have horrid cramps today with lower back pain so am now thinking the worse


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Cramps and lower back pain are normal, try not to fret.


----------



## Lozdi

hopeithappens said:


> Hi kelly, things are great so far apart from a little scare I had the other day,ended up sat in the maternity assessment unit for 6 hours, won't go into much detail but someone made somethin didn't tell me exactly what was in it until after I'd eaten it as they didn't think it would do me any harm+my little man stopped moving went to the hospital where his heart rate kept dropping thankfully I was eventually allowed to leave when they were happy but my dear lord that was scary, I did get a huge apology a bunch of flowers+choc but it should never of happened, little man is back to being very bouncy thankfully. How are you feeling?

OH MY GOODNESS! :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: A space cake! WHY the hell would someone give that to a pregnant woman? Or to anyone for that matter, without saying first, hey, this is a space cake! Oh my goodness some people need a slap! That ingredient ingested that way can cause hallucinations and all sorts! :dohh::dohh::dohh: So glad your little man is ok, he must have felt pretty sick bless him.:hugs:

Ginny they said that last time and my sample was fine because I behaved the night before- I just plain forgot this time, and ate the chocolate :dohh: The midwife was meant to pop round today to finger prick me for iron levels, but she has apparently forgotten so I shall simply get some iron tablets and take them just incase. My next appointment is on the 31st of august, I think I'll call and change it to the 2nd....so I don't have to go because baby is coming on the 1st and thats that! :haha:

Kelly you want to be taking 75mg asprins with an enteric coating- those are made for taking everyday and the coating protects you from the asprin possibly irritating your stomach lining. Take them til 33/34 weeks, then stop, but like me you can wean yourself off them and start taking one every other day instead of daily when you hit 32/33 weeks but be completely off them by week 34. 

I'm having period like pains. Probably because he is actually starting to engage, according to the midwife. :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Wow! I'm away for one day and I miss so much. 

Loz, I'm sorry that your urine tested high. I really hope your local dr will do the pinprick test if you need it. I really don't blame you for refusing it. :hugs:

Hope, that is SO scary. I am so happy your LO is ok. I would be SO very mad at that person.

Kelly, I'm glad you got the aspirin stuff all worked out. I can't believe your dr didn't tell you to start. Can you find a new dr? It sound like your dr is behind on education. Dr's always have to be training, in my opinion. :hugs: I hope you are feeling better soon. Cramping and back ache is completely normal, like Mrs. M. said. 

Ginny, I hope your ms eases off soon. I hope you find something to help you feel better :hugs:

Mrs. M., how is your back today? I hope it doesn't get too bad before Migglet is born. SPD sounds really awful.

Pichi, how are you today?

I am so sorry if I missed someone. I have a horrible memory.

We went to our hometown yesterday to do some shopping and to have supper with Shawn's parents since it was his birthday yesterday. We got there in time for lunch and I couldn't find a single place to eat that was gluten free (besides the place we went to for supper). So, I ended up eating a few gluten free crackers I brought with us and we went to the grocery store and I got a fruit salad. Haha!

Speaking of aspirin, my dr and the specialist both told me to stop taking them at 12 weeks. I convinced my dr that I wanted to take them until at least 13 weeks. I don't feel comfortable stopping them that early. I think I might call the nurse's hotline that is at the specialist's office and talk to them about it. I am so scared to stop. 

I hope all you ladies are well.


----------



## hopeithappens

Thanx mrs m, I just keep counting my blessings he's ok, I still can't get my head round why she didn't say anything before I ate it, but yeah kelly livid is one way of puttin it, its bad enough after miscarrying knowing things can go wrong but knowing what could of happened through someones stupidity just doesn't bare thinkin about. Kelly as mrs m said back pain+cramps are totally normal


----------



## kelly1973

https://www.amazon.co.uk/ASPIRIN-75...3BR4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1345563785&sr=8-2

are these ok think thats a link


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Blimey *Hope*, what a nightmare, i should think there were major apologies what was that person thinking?? So glad all is ok now you did the right thing getting check out my dear :hugs:

*Kelly*, dont worry too much about the asprin and not having taken it before now, i think lots of women do and dont take it and it can just be a precaution sometimes. At least you have started now :hugs: And yes you'll have lots of wierd cramps and things for the next 7 months, they are generally all normal, weeks 8-12 are when the beany almost quadruples in size and your uterus is growing so you are bound to feel some sort of stretching!!

*Loz*, when is your next appt?? I had mine this morning and all ok however she was feeling my belly and looking a bit confused, she said baby isnt engaged yet and only bit of forehead into my pelvis, however she then said that she was 99% sure the baby was head down but sending me for a scan just to make 100% sure it wasnt breech on Sunday! Im going to have to look away in case I see any "bits"!!!

xxx


----------



## hopeithappens

clobo -yes she was really upset when it sunk in and very apologetic she came into work the day after with a bunch of flowers and bar of choc, but still shouldnt have happened

eeeeee its so exciting how close you and loz are :happydance:


----------



## kelly1973

got lots of stuff from midwife and was happily reading away when a section said aspirin has been linked to miscarriage and neonatal heart defect so should be avoided for christs sake i hate this not knowing what to do

hope,clobo did you take aspirin?


----------



## pichi

Is there a difference between asprin and baby asprin Kelly?


----------



## Lozdi

Kelly I'm pretty sure that refers to full dose asprin- 300 mg, the dose you would take for pain relief. Studies on the low dose variety vary from showing it helps to it doesn't help, but not that it harms. Some of the cramps I had in first tri were so harsh they would make me gasp! Just because its normal, doesn't mean its not scary. :hugs: 

Mindy don't stop at 12 weeks if you don't want to- sounds to me like the doc got it mixed up with progesterone, which tends to be stopped around 12/13 weeks (except in cases where its being used for incompetent cervix).


----------



## hopeithappens

kelly - yes im taking aspirin, i wasnt intending to but was told by the doc at my 12 wk scan that due to my raised b.m.i i had to take it from then til birth, if it wasnt for that i dont think i would be taking it, not for any reason in particular just didnt have any reason to


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I agree with Loz, I'm sure that refers to a full dose of aspirin. Kelly, I'm going to put my cross mummy hat on now :haha: please try to stop fretting. Take the advice you have been given today, it's good advice. Don't stress that you should have started aspirin earlier, if not taking it earlier was going to cause a problem, it would probably have happened by now. Thousands of women have taken low dose aspirin in pregnancy as a precaution, who knows how many babies that has saved? You were given good advice today, take that as a positive, you are over halfway through the first tri, just a few more weeks until your scan. I know you are going to wobble and stress, it's PAL normal, but try and choose your wobbles! If you carry on stressing like this you are going to exhaust yourself sweetie. Please don't think I'm putting you off posting all your fears on here because that's what we are here for, I just worry that you are going to burn yourself out with worry and stress. You are doing great so far. Big big hugs. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

your right i know what a twat i am did anyone look at that link i put on is this one ok as ill buy now mrs migg mummy cross hat lol


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Lozdi :) I'm sure my dr didn't mess it up with progesterone because he explained to me why I should stop the aspirin but I can't remember exactly what he said. Also, I'm sure the specialist didn't mess it up because she asked if I was taking aspirin and I said I was and she told me I could stop at 12 weeks. I really think I will call the nurse's line and ask again just to be sure because I do have circulation problems (Raynauds)

Pichi, regular aspirin is a just a bigger dose. Baby aspirin is 81 mg (that is also what is recommended for people with heart issues, that is the one I am taking because of the coating) and you can also get low dose aspirin that is 75 mg. 

Kelly, I totally agree with Mrs. M. Stressing just isn't good for you or your baby. Please try not to stress. I know that PAL is so, SO hard but stress really isn't good. I think you should just put your mind at rest that you are now taking aspirin and now the best thing you can do for your baby is to relax as much as you can. I know this is your rainbow baby and you are going to be holding your LO in your arms in March/April. :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

I didnt take asprin as I was never told to, i dont like to self prescribe as I think we need to trust in the doctors and midwives looking after us but i would have taken it if they told me to.

Id do what they have recommended, make sure its the baby/low dose asprin and definitely try to stop worrying chick :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

Kelly - the link you provided show the enteric coated one which are better for the stomach but if you have dispersible (they can be put in water) they are ok too. I have taken both, depending on what I got hold off at the time (the ones I have just now are dispersible and I take them like regular tabs you don't have to put in water if you don't want to). I was told to take until 34 weeks.

Ginny - OMG I can't believe someone would do that. I am glad you and baby are okay - how scary.

Loz - so we need to keep baby in till 31st? Lets hope the new moon doesn't have other ideas.

Pichi - as ts says the normal aspirin you take for a headache is 300mg, the baby aspirin here in the UK is 75mg.

Hi clobo

afm -just had a busy few days, I have lurked but just not had time to post. Making a big start on the nursery now as we bought a new carpet at the weekend so that seems to have given OH a bit of impetus! I will take a belly pic tomorrow (promise!), everyone says I look 'blooming' but I just feel blah.


----------



## kelly1973

hi pink lovely to hear from you how exciting doing the nursery what colours are you going for?

pichi how are you getting on with your sewing?


----------



## pichi

i'm just waiting on all my fabrics coming through the post and then it's all systems go! my OH said if it's easy enough and there was a call for it i could actually offer to make people custom bedding :haha: like i'd get the time!

Thanks for clearing up the asprin/baby asprin thing for me :)

just back from aqua-natal. it was quite good actually but now i'm tired :sleep:

how is everyone this evening? 

Pink- exciting about the nursery! so jealous

clobo-oh my, look how little time you have left to meet your little one!

kelly - sorry reading the info the midwife gave you freaked you out a little :(


----------



## kelly1973

pichi really wana see pics when your done exactly!!!! like your guna have time. lol


----------



## pichi

i'll take a pic of the nursery when i'm finally done with it! got curtains to customise too as well as a change mat cover O__O it's quite therapeutic and takes my mind off things. It's nearing the time of my due date from my MC and it feels a little surreal thinking i may have had a baby soon....BUT i feel very thankful that i have this little Mr Pea *rubs tum*


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey Pichi. I'd forgotten you got your bfp so soon after your loss. My due date was back in May, about 2 weeks after my bfp! At least that gave me plenty of time to process it, it must be a bit strange having it so close to your due date for Mr Pea. I hope you are ok.


----------



## pichi

1st Sept was my due date :( I see people on here with tickers nearing that thinking "that could be me..." but it is me, just a little further behind. I can't help but think though... I wonder if they would be another boy or maybe a girl? I am so thankful for this wee guy I have growing now though and every now and then he'll give me a little tickle like saying - its ok,im here :)


----------



## Clobo

:hugs: Pichi, its a funny old world isnt it and how things work out. I dont know about you but i always think of my lost beany as the body that wasnt quite right for the soul of my baby. That helps me to come to terms with it. Give Mr Pea a rub from me too!

I know not long for me, could be any time now i guess, hoping to wait till at least next week!!

Hope everyone is ok today?? xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Pichi -:hugs: today is the due date of my 2nd loss. I feel not too bad though as I am busy ripping stuff out of the room to be the nursury.

Can't wait to see all the stuff you have made.

Hi to everyone else, better get back too it!!


----------



## Lozdi

I found I was ok on the due date of my loss, because I had already decided its the same baby as Lil Fella, just this time his body is sound. So my due date was more a case of, 'this is when I would have met you if that last body was right for you, but instead we will just have to wait a few more months' made it much easier to handle.

Thought my waters were going when I went to make a bacon sandwich! It was just a lot of runny CM, but my goodness, I had a momentary panic and a 'Its still august!' moment. :dohh:


----------



## pichi

that's how I'm trying to think Lozdi - this little guy here is who i am meant to meet if that makes sense? 
hah and oh jeez of all times for your waters to go - when you're just about to get a bacon roll :haha: tell the little guy he has to wait till your fed first.
I'm paranoid my waters are going to go when i'm making Pixies birthday cake or something! and if they go anything like last time it's going to be a definite clean-up on isle 5 haha! 

thanks for the kind words girls :flower: Pink, i think keeping busy especially with preparation for your wee manny too is a good way to pass the due date :) what are you planning on doing? 

i'm so tired after aquanatal today :yawn: feel my hips are better though :)


----------



## Clobo

Yep i think its a good way of looking at things :hugs:

Hee hee, Loz, its not a full moon yet!! Hold on!! xxx


----------



## Lozdi

I really want to go swimming...but very reluctant to do anything now that could contribute to an early pop- My original plan had been to commence vigorous cleaning at 37 weeks, because then if he was to come I could have my home birth, and theres still alot needs cleaning and sorting, but now I feel stuck, because I keep getting all emotional about the fact that I'll get less time at home with him if he comes before september. Kids go back to school on the 4th, I will NOT be doing any school runs if I'm still pregnant then! Theres a small hill to deal with and though non pregnant its a great little hill to march up, I do not enjoy it when I'm massive and hot and bothered!


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> that's how I'm trying to think Lozdi - this little guy here is who i am meant to meet if that makes sense?
> hah and oh jeez of all times for your waters to go - when you're just about to get a bacon roll :haha: tell the little guy he has to wait till your fed first.
> I'm paranoid my waters are going to go when i'm making Pixies birthday cake or something! and if they go anything like last time it's going to be a definite clean-up on isle 5 haha!
> 
> thanks for the kind words girls :flower: Pink, i think keeping busy especially with preparation for your wee manny too is a good way to pass the due date :) what are you planning on doing?
> 
> i'm so tired after aquanatal today :yawn: feel my hips are better though :)

I expect a dramatic going of waters this time, because the last 2 were so neat and lucky!

Ohh, and labour or not, if bacon is on the menu, I'll be eating it! *contractions, breathe, BITE!, rest...contractions, breathe, BITE!* I actually want more bacon sandwiches now. more than 2 in a day is not good though is it. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm only 21 weeks and I got mega stressed pushing the buggy home from town this morning. It's a steady hill all the way up to our house (the fact that our street is called "The Mount" gives you an idea :haha: and I was totally knackered. Mark finds out at the end of the month if his job is to be made permanent, if so I am going to nag him to get his car back on the road, or I will be becoming a hermit for the rest of the pregnancy. 
Well my friend had her baby today :happydance: she was about 4 days overdue. Her waters went at 3 am and her daughter was born at 5.28. She was about as quick with her first as I was with mine, so I'm bracing myself for a speedy one! All the pregnant friends I had at the start of the year and just before I got my bfp are just down to one now.


----------



## pichi

the walk to town with pixie is getting harder too- guaranteed to have a stitch at the bottom of the hill :haha:

do you think you'd have fancied swimming earlier loz? there's a girl thats 38 weeks at this one and says its helped her to sleep at night :)


----------



## too_scared

That is a really nice way to look at it, Lozdi. My 1st due date is coming up in a few weeks. I am going to try to look at it your way. I'm really glad your Lil Fella didn't decide to make his debut today!

Pink, I can't wait to see your promised bump picture and pictures of your newly done nursery!

Pichi, I can't wait to see pictures of your creations!

Ginny and Kelly, I hope you ladies are feeling at least a little better today!

Mrs. M., I'm sending lots of good vibes for a permanent job for Mark. I hope you are feeling well today.

How are you today Clobo?

I am not feeling well today. :( I woke up really dizzy. I tried to see if a glass of apple juice and laying on my left side would help and it did but only a tiny bit. I tried to sleep a little more and couldn't so I got up and got breakfast (I had cereal with almond milk) hoping that would help. It did for about 5 minutes. So, I thought I would have an apple with coconut "yogurt" and that helped for about 5 minutes too. :( I don't know what to do. I tried sitting with my head between my knees but it made it much worse. The dizziness isn't horribly bad at the moment but my tummy is getting a little sick. Do you ladies think this is normal? I don't want to go to the dr, but I don't want to ignore something that I should probably get checked out. Please help!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My baby loves the pool, it goes nuts whenever I go! I don't swim though because I always have Edie with me, and because, er, I can't swim :blush: but I wish I could. I'm longing to do some exercise that doesn't leave me achy and huffing and puffing.
I had a sausage sandwich when I was in labour with Edie and then when my waters broke I threw it all up. I blame Eammon Holmes who was on tv presenting This Morning at the time.


----------



## pichi

if you have aquanatal classes near id really recommend them mrs mig :) theyre run by a midwife.

sorry you're not feeling well t_s :( hopefully it will pass


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No we don't have anything I checked :-( bloody useless. 
Mindy, that sounds horrible. I had frequent dizzy spells in the mornings a lot in the first tri, not quite as bad as you are describing but a definite spate of them. If you are worried though don't hold back, go and see the doc. It could be blood pressure or something.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. 

Mrs. M., that is what I was worried about, blood pressure. But, it doesn't make sense that putting my head between my knees would make it worse. I wasn't feeling all that well yesterday and didn't eat all that much so I am wondering if that could be it. It has been nearly 5 hours now since I woke up but I am feeling much less dizzy, but not all the way better. Hopefully it will continue to improve. 

If it doesn't get better soon I will go to the dr.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lozdi

Is the dizziness accompanied by seeing stars in your peripheral vision? If it is, then its most likely slightly low blood pressure- it can be combatted by being very careful about how your positioned- if you are laying down, don't get right up, but lean up first, then go to sitting for a couple of minutes, then slowly stand. Another way of combatting low bp dizziness is when you feel it coming, squat down, as that temporarily cuts off the circulation to your legs thus giving the blood less distance to travel- I did that the other night because I started to feel dizzy and it worked beautifully. With my boys I fainted in first tri, once with each, because of low bp- its very scary but actually quite normal. I would feel it coming on, it felt like needing a poo, followed by seeing stars, and at that point, I'd get safe by laying down, because it would end in a full on faint. It feels horrible, but keeping focused on breathing helps. Mine were always brought on by standing too quickly from a relaxed position, because all the blood would run to my uterus instead of my head!

I've fancied swimming all along, but hate the thought of having to shave my legs past my knees! Plus going swimming with my OH and boys might not be very relaxing :haha: Definately going to start going often when Lil Fella is here, I'll have to check mothercare's exchanges policy because my maternity cozzy is a size 14 but I'll not have bump when baby is here so should probably swap it for a 10 or 12.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Lozdi.

That could very well be the problem. This morning when I felt the worst I was seeing tiny black spots (only 2 or 3) in my peripheral vision. I think the problem was I was sleeping but my dog woke me up to go out. I got up and got dressed and then went out the let them out before I was even fully awake. I know I got up too fast. I have been feeling better for the past little while so I am happy.

I also spoke to my friend about it. He is over helping Shawn put a gate in our fence. His wife was pregnant last year and he was telling me about her dizzy spells. I feel much better knowing it seems pretty normal.

Thanks again!


----------



## Lozdi

Aha yes given the circumstances I'd say definite positional low bp- the first time I ever fainted in pregnancy was right after jumping up from laying down and running down the stairs. I then saw stars and hit the deck! Scared the hell out of my mum! If you notice it happening without a positional trigger though, mention it to the midwife just so she is aware of it. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :hugs: I have a dr's appt on the 7th so I will mention it to him if it keeps happening. 

So I have another question for you ladies... Does anyone on here have Raynaud's Phenomenon? I have Primary Raynaud's Phenomenon and I have just did a little research but there has only been one study done. It seems it leads to low birth weight and maybe premature births. Does anyone on here have any experience with it?


----------



## Lozdi

I just looked it up, and saw on wikipedia that it often gets better somewhat in pregnancy because of the increased blood flow.

Be wary of study data, as if only one study was done, its not as reliable as a bunch of studies as there could have been other factors present. I should imagine it will only cause low birth weight etc if its poorly controlled, because you need optimum circulation to make sure baby gets everything it needs. From what I just read on wiki, it affects the extremities the most? You should bring it up with the doctor. Asprin would help I should imagine, as it thins the blood and thus helps it circulate- I can't for the life of me remember if your taking asprin...my baby brain is terrible today. :dohh:

If your doctor is concerned about low birth weight or premature labour because of it you will be monitored as 'high risk' and get extra growth scans.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Mindy*, yes i was going to say it might be low blood pressure too, maybe mention it when you have your ultrasound they may have a blood pressure thingy they can just check you with?? I tend to have low bp and have to be really careful getting up and also when doing yoga i couldnt put my arms up in the air for too long. 

Luckily the roads round here are fairly flat althought there is a small up and down hill to my mums which is about 30 minutes walk unless i go across a cow field!!!!

*Loz*, i read somewhere that our brains can shrink by up to a third when pregnant, explains a lot for me!! :wacko:

xxx


----------



## hopeithappens

ts - sorry to hear your not feeling to good

pichi - i felt the same my due date for my loss was the 8th of this month, sad but happy for this little man

loz - i dont blame you about the bacon sarnie :haha: i HAVE to make time on my way to work to go grab one now i cant help myself

mrs m - fingers crossed its good news at the end of the month

kelly, ginny - hope your both doing well

had my GTT today i cant stand needles and nearly fainted with the first one, then had to drink what she described as cheap orange juice which was not nice then had to go sit around for 2 hours

i feel like a complete wimp because everytime anyone asks when im going on mat leave and i tell them when im 30 weeks everyone always says eeee thats early, i love my job and would love to stay longer, but ive been struggling since i was 23 weeks, i cant walk the really strong dogs or daft ones that use you as a trampoline :haha: walking endless amounts over the nature reserve and around the paddock we have hours at a time is getting harder and so is cleaning the kennels, but im looking forward to relaxing a bit so long as ryan lets me :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Hope*, I havent managed to walk our 9 month old Labrador for at least 6 weeks now, she is good on her lead untill she sees another dog then pulls me too hard, so i dont blame you at all for leaving work in a few weeks, its safety for you more than anything chick :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Hope with my first I went on mat leave at 28 weeks, because I was just so blooming heavy and big!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :hugs: 

Lozdi, I am on baby aspirin but both dr and fertility specialist said to stop at 12 weeks. I am going to call the specialist and tell her about the Raynaud's since I didn't get a chance to when I was there (I was completely flustered that I saw a little baby on the screen with a heartbeat!) Thanks for your help. It does affect the extremities and I often lose circulation in my fingers and toes due to cold or pressure. I am not sure if aspirin will help since it is due to the vessels restricting rather than blood clotting but I am still really paranoid. :dohh: Unfortunately, I live in a cold place but I have lots of really warm clothes. I finally found a pair of boots that keep my feet warm in the winter. :wohoo: I have to get new mittens this winter since mine are getting old and I will also need a winter coat this year since my growing belly won't fit in my current coat. 

Hope, I can't believe people are giving you grief over going off at 30 weeks! That is crazy. I can't believe you are still doing all of that work now. Cleaning the kennels must be so hard. I think you should go off at 30 weeks and put your feet up and not get off the couch! Haha!

Clobo, I will get my blood pressure checked next time I am at my doctor's office. I don't think I can get it done at the scan because I am just going to see the tech. The scan is at the hospital so if I am still feeling blah I will get someone there to check me out! Haha! 

I hope you are all well! :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

You can get a blood pressure machine quite cheaply, so you can monitor it at home. I've got one and its great!


----------



## too_scared

Cool! Thanks :) If it continues to be a problem I will look into one.


----------



## hopeithappens

Thanks guys :). I went on mat leave at 31 wks with ryan I could of stayed longer I just hated the job haha I used to work in an old peoples home, but ryan starts school in 2 weeks its only the mornings but I still intend to come home and make the most of doin nothing haha


----------



## pichi

i think you can rent them too can't you? but then it'd probably work out cheaper just buying one rather than renting for like 6 months :) 

i feel incredibly lucky hearing you ladies not being able to walk etc... in the later parts of your pregnancies. I came off work at 39 weeks with Pixie and will be off at 38 with mr Pea. I was still doing all days at that point too. just extremely lucky throughout pregnancies BUT last labor was eventful so hopefully that part won't repeat :dohh:


----------



## hopeithappens

Bless you clobo I couldn't walk my shepherd when I was pg with ryan but he's gettin on a bit now bless him so he's easier to walk although he still can act like a puppy, what colour lab do you have? We get lots in the kennels+the golden labs always seem to be the more calmer ones, the black ones are absolutly daft+the choc labs inbetween haha


----------



## pinksmarties

as promised bump pic



still waiting on yours Loz!!

TS - I have Raynauds, I did do some research after mc's but can't really remember the exact details ro reacall but it was linked to autoimmune problems which bothered me as no one mentioned it as a problem to meas ttc/pg issue. Mine has gotten worse over the years and I suffer even during summer if the weather is a bit cold. I hate how blue/purple my finger nails go before the tips turn white. One of the Dr's son at my work has bad Raynauds as she was advised bya specialist to give him Ginkgo biloba, I haven't had chance to try as I don't think it can be used during pg, but will start asap once smartie is here.

I now have a stiff neck but I think thats from the utter rubbish sleep I had last night rather than the painting and stuff today with the nursery. I bought a fab mask that is used for paint fumes etc but I look like the Jeff Goldblum from the fly wearing it!!


----------



## Clobo

:haha: *Pink*, thats a funny image!! Lovely bump chick, you look fab!!

*Hope*, I have a golden lab, she is calming down a bit, especially now im home and she doesnt have to sleep as much on her own in the day! She still gets a naughty glint in her eye sometimes though and has taken to eating the skirting board which is not good!! In general though she is very soppy and gentle!! Here she is .... xxx
 



Attached Files:







_DSC1647 small.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lozdi

Lovely bump! I have found my camera and keep taking bump pics but they all look wrong! They either make my bump look small when its not, or I get a good shot but the background is a pile of washing etc...think I will need to enlist OH to take the pic, I can't hold the camera far enough away from my body to show it! :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

aww she looks so lovely clobo, but I can imagine the glint you talk about. One of mums dogs used to chew the bottom of the shed door and try to bury her bone/chew under a cushion on the sofa. Why she thought it wouldn't be seen, I'll never know!!


----------



## too_scared

Awww, Pink, your bump is so cute!! 

Thanks for the tip about the ginkgo biloba. I will keep that in mind for after baby comes. My Raynaud's is also bad in the summer. Any time my feet or hands are chilly the blood goes away. My fingernails are commonly blue/purple. My whole fingers go white, not just the tips. Also, when my toes go white so does part of my foot. The problem is I don't always notice when my toes get like that. :dohh: When I was in high school I got "frostbite" in my toe because the blood went out of it and I didn't realize. I was sitting in my bedroom at the time. For me, pressure - even the tiniest amount - combined with cold will cause the circulation to stop. Driving in the winter is really hard. I find the steering wheel really cold but I can't wear mittens because I have to grip the wheel tighter and that will cause the blood to stop. So, I usually just suffer without the mittens and then warm my hands on the hot air vents and deal with the insane itching when the blood comes back. It is no fun at all.

I am really hoping that it gets better while I am pregnant. I can't say that it has been better yet. I was getting ready to get in the bath the other day and caught a glimpse of my hand in the mirror. It wasn't even cold but all my fingers on one hand were white down to the 2nd joint! I didn't even feel it! That is what is scary to me, not feeling it. 

Clobo, your dog is beautiful :)

Lozdi, I can't wait to see that picture!

I took a "bump" picture already at 10 weeks. I am going to take them every 2 weeks until the changes really get noticeable. I know the bump at 10 weeks is all chub and a little bloat, but I want to keep a record. Haha!


----------



## Clobo

Wow Reynauds doesnt sounds nice at all, sorry you ladies have to suffer so much with it :hugs:

Thanks ladies, Lola likes the rawhide chews and always tried to bury the donut shaped ones in the garden or if she is in the house she'll hide it behind a door or under the sofa :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Here we go! OH is better at pics than me. You can see where I got a few stretchmarks now, my skin held on as long as it could but this expanding is just too much! Muscle still holding fast though...for now!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN8069.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## too_scared

I love it!!


----------



## Clobo

ove your bump Loz, good going on those muscles!! xxx


----------



## hopeithappens

lovely bump pic pink, i think im the only one who hasnt put one on yet :haha:

clobo your doggy is gorgeous but yeah i can see why the skirting board isnt good, mine used to have a thing for wires and carpets when he was a pup, hes sooo funny sometimes like me and oh were playfighting the other night and oh went to jump off the settee to run after me so j (i call him jay for short) pinned oh to the settee and wouldnt let him up until id got up the stairs :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Great pic Loz you look absolutely fab. Do you feel you are carrying different this time. I just look at all the bump pics and everyones looks different even at the same stage. I think mine is more spread out to the sides!!

So are you going to then Hope?


----------



## Lozdi

I'm all out front, but also quite wide if you know what I mean. Its like I've gotten a basketball, pumped it to even bigger than normal basketball size, and swallowed it whole. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz you look like I did when I was big with Edie. I'll post a pic. You and Pink both look fabulous! I finished work at 34 weeks with Edie. I could have gone on, but I had 7 weeks off work in the end, and I loved every single daytime tv watching getting up late bejewelled blitz and FarmVille playing lazing about minute of it. I've hardly sat down since mind! :haha:
Clo, just remembered you asked after my back and pelvis pages back, it's been much better this week thanks. Think the fall and the long car journey gave me problems but it seems a lot better, it's mainly just in my back now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/8948dbc8.jpg

This was my almost full term bump last time round. Can't believe how slim my ribs still were, I'm bigger than that round the ribs already now I think!


----------



## Clobo

*Mrs Mig*, lovely bump you had .... my ribs have gone up from 32 to 36 bra size!! Glad your back is feeling a lot better, the things our bodies have to deal with just to grow a human being hey!!

*Loz*, I too just feel like ive swallowed a basketball!! Cant even sit down on the sofa properly now!!!

*Hope*, thats cute about your doggy, mine just goes from being naughty to being angelic, going to take her to mum and dads later and let them run after her for me!!!

xxxx


----------



## kelly1973

love the bump pics ladies so is it just hope? did i miss yours clobo?


----------



## pichi

all you ladies are so skinny and neat!

this is me today: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/28-weekas.png

and this was with Pixie :haha:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/395.jpg


----------



## Clobo

Wow *Pichi *lovely bump too my dear!! Look at how low your bump is in the second piccy!! Mine is still really high!!

*Kelly*, I did one ages ago, here is the last one I took which looks the same as now ... xxx
 



Attached Files:







36 week bump.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## too_scared

Oh my gosh! You ladies and your bumps are just all too cute!!


----------



## debzie

Loving the bump pics ladies. I agree with pichi you are all so skinny and neat. Pichi hun dont put yourself down you look gorgeous. I have a rich if the green eyed monsyer here. 

I got loads of stretch marks with emily so my bump looked like an aa road map. They have just faded. Can remember towards the end with each kick I noticed more marks. 

I'm 16 weeks now so am at that are you pregnant or esten too many pies stage. Cannot wait to have a proper bump.


----------



## pichi

thanks* Clobo* :flower: i seem to carry low in pregnancy :nope: not quite sure why! this is why i am thinking breech again with the mr. all my movements are down low as were pixies. never did i experience legs in the ribs. my uterus is like the Albert hall! they can dance in there :haha:

your bump is so neat and round! love it :D

*debzie* that evil green eyed monster


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You do look low. I carry really high, but I wonder if it's my height? Well I'm feeling crap today after my night on the sofa, and throwing up my morning cuppa. :-( Clo I forget, are you team yellow?


----------



## pichi

how tall are you Mrs Mig? i'm 5'1/5'2

urgh that's no use throwing up :( anything you think'd cause it? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Being knackered. I always struggle with a delicate stomach first thing if I'm really tired, pregnant or not. Mark brought me a cuppa when I crawled into bed this morning and then Edie woke up, so I drank it really quickly and couldn't keep it down. It was projectile over the bathroom floor while I was sat on the loo. Beyond grim. And Edie was laughing thinking it was hilarious. So much like her father. :growlmad:
I'm somewhere between 5'8" and 5'9". I probably don't have the muscle tone I had before so will probably carry a bit lower this time but it's quite high at the moment.


----------



## Lozdi

All these lovely bumps! And more to come! Its exciting! :happydance:

My midwife turned up a bit ago, apparently she left me a message but I didn't get it. There was 2 of them one I've not met til today but she was lovely I hope she is on call when I pop. It was a well timed visit as I was asleep when they arrived and thus had not eaten in a big enough time to actually provide a sample that would not be all sugared up- I behaved better lats night food wise. My sample still showed glucose, but less than before....BUT, I was able to back that up with a finger prick test that showed glucose within normal levels! HAHA! They have stopped bugging me to take the GTT now :happydance::happydance::happydance: They couldn't get their finger prick iron tester to work, so just prescribed me iron tablets as a cover all bases move. They were a bit miffed at the difference between my urine glucose and my blood glucose, so I am monitoring blood glucose throughout today to give them a picture of what my bloods are doing.


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Loz*, good news on not having to take the GTT now, yay!!

*MrsMig*, rubbish for throwing up chick :sick: what a little monkey Edie is laughing at you!!

Yup team :yellow: I have a scan on sunday to check im not breech, MW said she is 99% sure but i guess they dont want me turning up at the local small hospital in labour to find out then!! Im sure i can feel legs at the top but will be nice to have another pook, just need to look away from any bits!!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Being knackered. I always struggle with a delicate stomach first thing if I'm really tired, pregnant or not. Mark brought me a cuppa when I crawled into bed this morning and then Edie woke up, so I drank it really quickly and couldn't keep it down. It was projectile over the bathroom floor while I was sat on the loo. Beyond grim. And Edie was laughing thinking it was hilarious. So much like her father. :growlmad:
> I'm somewhere between 5'8" and 5'9". I probably don't have the muscle tone I had before so will probably carry a bit lower this time but it's quite high at the moment.

Only just saw this post! You poor thing :wacko: and thats so cheeky of Edie to laugh!


----------



## hopeithappens

awww i love all these bump pics, pichi dont put yourself down, i feel like im carrying low this time not getting many kicks up the top end :haha:

sorry you werent feeling to good this morning mrs m, you feeling any better?

i feel like ive just had such a fed up day today, ive had lots of not nice sharp pains across my belly when walking, sitting down or getting up went to the docs but she had no idea what it could be, hopefully its just one of these things that will disappear soon, then got bitten by a dog at work, she didnt mean it but was so intent on getting at another dog it didnt matter that my leg was in the way, thankfully she only broke the skin a tiny bit, ive had a lot worse but i ended up bursting in to tears as i was just sooo fed up of today, anyways excuse my little rant there


----------



## Lozdi

Awwww:hugs: Not a good day! I bet the pains are your stomach muscles stretching, I get some of those pains and they are quite bad, worse than you would think for something so simple! I get it worse where my most obvious stretchmark is, its as if that part of my belly is weaker than the rest of it, its low on the right I get it.

Bad dog! I'm glad its just a little wound, I take it you have given is a jolly good clean? :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: Hope. Those kind of days are bad enough even when not pg and a bit emotional. I had days last week when I nearly cried just sitting in traffic lights as I was so tired and emotional/frustrated. I am sure tha pains are as Loz says and will settle down soon.

Mrsmig - Hope you have recovered from this morning and I love your bump pics, yours too clobo!.


My friend that I work with became a grandma for the first time today, her son had little boy 9lb6oz and it was so nice to see her so happy. Having an early night tonight as I am so tired today, can't wait for Friday and luckily I finish early tomorrow but I'll probably just come home to do a second coat of pain on the drawers. I'll have to post a pic of me in my fly mask!!


----------



## hopeithappens

the pains seemed to have eased a bit thankfully, but yeah loz its def been scrubbed clean i made sure of that :haha:, :hugs: pink its awful when you feel like that or ive gone the opposite and just wanted to punch anything :haha:

i cant believe my little man id put him to bed watchin the fox and the hounds and he would not go to sleep so in the end i went upstairs and told him to stop messing about and go to sleep and when i looked i could see hed been crying so i asked what was the matter amd his bottom lip started wobbling and the tears came streaming so i scooped him up and cuddled him and he said he wanted to watch dumbo so i swapped them over and as soon as id taken the fox and the hounds out he said i dont like that so thats what he must of been crying for bless him, thats the first time hes ever cried over anything like that i felt like crying with him :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear you had a crappy day Hope. My morning was rubbish but my day improved. My stepson who is in year 10 got a couple of gcse grades today and got a B and a C which he was happy with, and my little sister got quite decent grades including a couple of A* though she was disappointed with a D in maths and English, but she is going to retake them. She is going to college to do health and social care. I'm proud of her. 
Pink that's good news about your friends new grandson! And what a whopper!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Hope that's so sad :-(


----------



## Lozdi

Nesting away aren't you Pink! :happydance:

Hope bless his little self, I haven't seen the fox and hounds...but dumbo! Well, thats a classic I am familiar with! Its hard to see your little one crying isn't it, especially when pregnant and hormones all over the place allsorts makes me tear up, especially upset children! 

The first film that ever made me cry was The Land That Time Forgot, the bit where Littlefoot's mum dies, I was inconsolable!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sorry to hear you had a crappy day Hope. My morning was rubbish but my day improved. My stepson who is in year 10 got a couple of gcse grades today and got a B and a C which he was happy with, and my little sister got quite decent grades including a couple of A* though she was disappointed with a D in maths and English, but she is going to retake them. She is going to college to do health and social care. I'm proud of her.
> Pink that's good news about your friends new grandson! And what a whopper!

Lol, you keep slipping your posts in and my baby brain misses them. Thsoe are good grades! 

My day started badly too, I felt so sick this morning I had to go back to bed. The midwife visit wasn't bad but for the rest of the day I behaved as though I had GD and followed the guidlines of not eating much and finger pricking at certain times and MY GOODNESS, come dinnertime I was starving, faint, and headachey. No wonder the ladies on the GD thread complain about feeling tired and hungry, we are MEANT to have higher than normal glucose levels in late pregnancy! Its ridiculous!! They go onto GD diet, then their midwives say oh you have keytones in your urine thats bad.....its caused by the fact that the GD diet requires you to starve! :dohh::dohh::dohh: The next midwife to even mention my glucose negatively will get a stern talking too thats for sure. My last meal I had a massive full english breakfast, and screw the consequences, I was bloody hungry! Though I think the only part of it that contains glucose would be the white bread I used for toast? Its only been 30 mins since I ate it, have to stab myself in the finger again 2 hours after it, then once again before bedtime. And then I'm done, I'm not doing it again tomorrow, I want to be able to eat a peach without worrying that the sugars in it will make me look like I have GD. :dohh:


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies

Aw *Hope*, bless your little one!!

I still get wierd twinges now, if i walk any distance i get a stitch like pain in my lower right belly side too. I guess we cant be too surprised given whats going on in the there but its always good to know that things are normal and nothing to worry about.

Blimey, doesnt getting GCSE grades seem like a zillion years ago! Congrats for your kids grades *MrsM*!

xxx


----------



## hopeithappens

mrs m - great news about your stepson and sisters results bet your so proud

loz - i used to love that film, it was the never ending story that made me cry when the horse got stuck and he couldnt get the horse out so it sank, then i started cryin again when the wolf came on so my parents decided id watched enough and had to go to bed :haha:

i really want a full english now mmmmm, when i went for my GTT the other day by the time i got home i hadnt eaten for about 16 hours i felt awful like my legs couldnt hold me up anymore but thanks to the greggs at the top of my street i had a cheese pasty and chicken salad sandwich two donuts then had 2 choc biscuits, dont know how i did it but was stuffed for the rest of the day :haha: i just hope i dont have to do that again because there is no way im going anywhere near that amount of time without food


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ugh I've woken up exhausted again. I think I had a better nights sleep last night, but that's probably why I'm shattered. I've got to take Edie to a 4th birthday party this afternoon, then work tonight and work tomorrow. 
Hope I hope you don't have to do that again it sounds awful.


----------



## Clobo

:haha: its impossible to only have one donut when you are pregnant!!

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig- thats great about the GCSE grades. What does Mark want to do? It does seem like a long time ago I did mine.

Hope -aww hugs to the little man.

Loz - Glad you are felling better after not starving yourself! Hmm Full breakfast sound wonderful. What was your BM this morning? Don't feel like I am nesting atm just doing what need to be done.

Clobo - hows things? Any twinges?

Hi Kelly and TS hope you are both okay, and hi anyone else I have missed

afm - second coat of paint on. I think if Ikea was nearer than 1 hrs drive I'd have given up and bought a new set of drawers! This is me in my fly mask


----------



## pichi

we done an ikea run earlier on - i love that place :haha: sexy mask Pink :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - not asking what your bowel movement was!! The nursing area where I work use the acronym BM for sugar monitoring!! Didn't want to cause confusion hahaha.

I was going to ask anyone if movement feelings can change. This last week little smartie hasn't seemed as active as the previous week. He is still moving but the thumps and kicks don't seem as strong as before. Maybe he has moved as they do seem to be more 'internal' rather than belly moving kicks. I did listen with the doppler this morning just to check as he was quite quiet last night so I am a but worried, everything seemed ok, HB regular and strong and could hear the whooshing of him moving inside (I think) . Don't get me wrong I am still feeling him move it is just different.


----------



## pinksmarties

Its great. Can't smell the paint at all so really works but doesn't half make my cheeks red!!


----------



## too_scared

Hi Ladies :)

Sorry I have been MIA. 

Mrs. M., I'm sorry you are still feeling yucky today. I hope you make it though work and everything ok. :hugs: Those are really great grades! Congrats to your sister and Mark's son!

Lozdi, I am so glad your finger prick test went well! Yay for no blood work!

Hope, your sweet little boy! I would have cried too. 

Pink, I love your fly mask! I also love the purple wall behind you :) I love bold paint choices. 

Kelly and Ginny I hope you ladies are well. 

Hi Clobo, Debzie, and Pichi! :flower:


----------



## Clobo

*Pink*, LOVE the mask :haha:

No twinges from me yet, id like to have baby sometime next week but i have a feeling ill be late, im so impatient im bound to be still waiting in 3 weeks time :coffee:

My feelings of movements deffo changed throughout the whole pregnancy, went from little bubbles popping, to definite kicks, to rolls, back now to real big steady movements!! I can only feel one leg kicking though, the one on the front, so even now with big strong movements i still cant feel the ones on the inside!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Clobo, you won't go late! You have only 7 days left, remember :) You are going to go on the full moon next Friday. Heehee!


----------



## Clobo

Yay xxx


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies I too have been MIA. 

Loz glad the vampires did not get you. Think they don't realise thst stress puts your sugats honored than any doughnut. 

Mrsmigg sorry you had a bad start the other day. Well done to lil sis. I did gnvq heath and social care while I was waiting to start my nurse training. 

Hope sorry you have been feeling bad too I agree its all your muscles stretching and organs moving. I receintly traumatized Emily by watching eight below. Given the fact her comforter is a snuggly husky dog toy I think I may have done dome damage. 

Hi ts. 

Pink loving your mask I have one of those too. Been helping my parents renovate and using wood stain and varnish. It's soo good. 

Hi clo. 

Afm. I too have had some pains in my stomach muscles have noticed they are sticking out I look likr i have a two pack lol. Still feel good bit starting to have some niggles mainframes a trapped nerve feeling in my hips when I have done too much. I cannot sleep. Just drive 2 and a half hours to spend the weekend with Chris !s he is on a long stint away. He's just taken emily down the beech so im relaxing on the bed. I could get used to this.


----------



## Twinkie210

Hi ladies I am glad everyone is doing well! My little guy has been misbehaving lately ;) I have already made two trips to the hospital for preterm contractions and I am now taking medicine 6 times a day to control them. Luckily they haven't caused me to dilate yet! I just want to get a couple more weeks of baking in and then little man can come when he wants! (Watch te little stinker decide to stay put and I have to be induced after all this preterm contractions nonsense!)


----------



## debzie

Oh dear twinkie hope lil guy stays put a few more weeks. Same thing happened to a lady on another thread she had a clearge and went into pre term labour. Then ended up going over her son was born at 41 weeks. 

I have a dilemma. I am team yellow but chris wants to find out. His reasoning is we ended up buying more things once Emily was born where we could be more organised. I have three weeks plus a few days to decide.


----------



## Lozdi

Wow 2 pages while I was off shopping! Baby brain can't handle this...I have forgotten most of what I just read!

Pink you look like a ninja in that mask! :ninja: If your unsure about the change in Blue Smartie's movements then you can go get checked out just to be on the safe side, though I expect he has just turned to face inwards for a bit, so he can boot you in the spine, and will be back to booting you in the belly and bladder before long! My bowel movements AND bloods were good today! :haha::haha::haha:

Twinkie I hope you don't go too early or too late, though at the point you are at if he came now he would be fine :hugs:

Whats keeping you from sleep Debzie? If its positional, then I recommend the duvet between your knees and a long pillow arranged round your shoulders, I find it very supportive! What if, you ask the tech to put the gender in an envelope, and then you will have much longer to decide whether or not you want to know before baby is here. 

Clo I don't think you will go far overdue, if at all maybe just a day or 2. You might even find baby arrives right on schedule!

Hope that truly sucks that you had to go without food for that long. Don't they realize we are making humans and need more fuel than most??? The GTT guidelines really bug me! We can't be expected to eat to keep our sugars the same as people who are not making humans for goodness sake! 

Pichi I just noticed the info on your ticker for 28 weeks LOL More brain cells than Paris and Nicky Hilton put together! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hi Mindy :flower:

I wonder where Kelly is today!?:shrug:

Mrs Miggins how was the party? I hope not too chaotic! :wacko:

We did alot of shopping for baby today, and OH was so helpful and carried all the bags and opened the car door for me and didn't get frustrated that we had to go to boots twice because the first time I forgot what I actually went for....so I rewarded him by letting him choose some underwear for me, that will be used after baby is born and I am sufficiently recovered to get back into some vigorous DTD! :blush:


----------



## debzie

That's a good idea loz. It's not that im uncomfortable yet i just cannot sleep. My body doesnot seem to want it. My brain says I do so I try and try. I manage a few hours a night. Then at 5pm I am fit to drop then wide awake by bedtime. I'm not stressed or anything. My body just seems to be in overdrive.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's nice. If I told Mark to do that for me he would be mortified. *sigh*
Party was ok thanks, I'm stupidly tired though. Work tomorrow as well. Which begs the question why am I still awake? :dohh:


----------



## Clobo

Hi All

Its hard to sleep isnt it, think its our minds that go into overdrive too and that was the main reason i couldnt sleep in 2nd tri. *Debzie*, i bet once you have made your mind up about finding out the sex that will help you sleep a little better? Im all for staying team yellow but understand the practical reasons for wanting to find out.

Im hoping for middle of next week so have booked reflexology for Tuesday, i was so uncomfy last night, im sure baby is headbutting my vajeen and i was starving in the night so had to come downstairs, have some cereals and sleep with the dog on the sofa!! Tired.com!!

*Loz*, bless OH he sounds really sweet, mine has gone into work on his day off and is going to a stag do tonight and tomorrow day .... im making him take me to my fave Thai restairant for lunch today to make up for it!!!

Big hugs all, hope everyone is ok and staying positive!! xxx


----------



## hopeithappens

debz - bless emily, i tried not to cry when i watched it :haha:, hope you manage to sleep a bit better 

loz - bless your oh, mine has now started to take things off me if im carrying something heavy but i dont think he would of taken to kindly like your oh did to having to go back to another shop again :haha:

clobo - hope you enjoy your lunch out, im getting hungry just thinking about it :haha:

im just waiting for ryan to be dropped off as he stayed at his nana and grandads lastnight then going to have to trek to the bank to get my money out to pay the bills was soooo hoping my new card arrived today so i didnt have to but no lol, oh is doing overtime til 12 today so once he gets back think well take ryan to the soft play or somewhere im in one of those moods where i dont want to sit in all day :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I don't sleep well either but thats because I sit up all night playing games :dohh: The people in my faction have started taking bets on what cave/dungeon/quest I'll be in the middle of when my waters break! :haha:

OH is indeed being really sweet- we were not together during the pregnancy that resulted in my youngest, so I didn't really know what to expect from him this time, but he seems to very well understand that I am heavy, and cumbersome, and physically tired, and he is being so lovely, and not getting on at me for not doing housework etc, and has only asked to sleep in late one time during the whole of the summer hols! Its made me love him even more. He stood there with me in Boots yesterday (the second trip in) because I'd forgotten maternity pads, and there was me, 3 HUGE packs of maternity pads, and he even took those off me and stood there in the queue juggling them! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Big tall long haired tattoed bloke in long shorts and chunky staker shoes standing in boots, big grin on his face, juggling maternity pads- it was so funny! :haha:


----------



## Clobo

:rofl: that must have been a very funny sight to see!!

Hee, thats funny they are taking bets on you!! xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

For those not sleeping, I got a pregnancy pillow (I think it is a snoogle???) and it is AWESOME! It was kind of pricey, but worth every penny I paid!


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi, your OH sounds wonderful :) I bet it was a sight to see with him standing there with all those lady products! Haha!

Twinkle, I also have a snoogle. It is wonderful. I was lucky to get it on sale at Toys R Us. I think it was still $45. Worth every penny, though! 

Clobo, I am sending you lots of come on baby vibes for the middle of the coming week! 

Mrs. M., I hope you aren't too tired after this crazy weekend for you. 

How is everyone today? 

I have been having on and off cramping (only lightly) since yesterday. I am just telling myself it is because things are moving up down there. I'm 12 weeks tomorrow. (I can't believe I just said that! 12 weeks! I can barely believe it) I am getting nervous for my scan. :dohh:

I hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Clobo

*Mindy*, :happydance: for 12 weeks chick, when is your scan?? Dont overanalyse the cramping, just think what your body is doing in there, its no wonder you are feeling all the bits and peices moving around and your body accommodating them :hugs:

Thank you, I had horrible tightenings last night so much that I called the MW but think it was because id eaten too much yesterday and was worried about Ben being away for the night, feel much better now.

*Twinkie*, yup i bought a Dream Genii, it was £45 but like you say worth every penny, I love it!!

How is everyone else today??? xxx


----------



## too_scared

My scan is Friday at 1:30. I am nervous but hopeful to see a baby in there!! I am trying hard not to worry about the cramping. It is difficult sometimes, though :dohh:

I'm sorry you got a scare last night :hugs: Baby has to wait just a few more days! Daddy has to be home for his/her arrival!


----------



## Lozdi

Mindy the thing about PAL is, that no matter what your doing, how busy you are, a good portion of your focus is aimed right at whats going on in your uterus- you will notice twinges that before loss you never would have noticed! Just keep taking it one day at a time, and you don't have many more one days to take one at a time before your next scan! :happydance:

Clobo leave it to babies to come at awkward times! Yours must have thought hold on, daddy ain't here yet, I better wait! My youngest was born on the ONE day off OH had in about 6 weeks, (I've probably already told this story lol) he said 'look, I have ONE day off in the coming weeks, please don't go into labour that day!'

I did....that was the morning I woke to the trickle and had him before lunchtime! :haha::haha::haha:

Will you do a 'this is it' thread on third tri when you pop? I've been thinking about this, and I think I'll probably just say on this thread when I pop, then do birth story on here and third tri. Can't believe we are at a point now where we can consider our 'this is it' posts! :happydance:

Where on earth is Kelly!? I'm going to have to go looking for her!


----------



## too_scared

You know, Lozdi, that is exactly what I was telling myself yesterday. I would never be noticing the little twinges if I weren't pregnant. Before I started all of this I was never knew what the heck was going on in there. I rarely had cramps with af and didn't even know what day you counted at cd1 for your cycle. :dohh: I was really clueless about it all.

I am looking forward to hearing about when you pop! You too, Clobo! 

I have been taking little peeks at the 2nd tri forum. I don't really know where I belong right now. I mostly just stick here, in this thread! Haha!

I have been wondering about Kelly and Ginny too! I hope that ms hasn't kicked their butts too hard! 

I hope you are all well today :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

I think Ginny posted more recently than Kelly? Baby brain! They both need to come and let us know they are ok and not too busy worrying themselves into a frenzy!


----------



## too_scared

I can't remember who posted last. I had a bad memory before being pregnant, I dread to find out what it will be like in a few months! Haha!


----------



## Lozdi

Ok, detective work done, Ginny has posted places today, so is fine, but Kelly hasn't posted anything since the 24th. I know thats only a couple of days, but 2 days for someone PAL and needing reassurance is alot? :shrug:


----------



## too_scared

We need a Bat Signal for Kelly! :D


----------



## Lozdi

Indeed!


----------



## Clobo

*Kelly*, *Ginny*, I too hope all is well with you both :hugs:

I think ill say on here and the September babies threads when i pop and do a proper write up on my pregnancy journal rather than do a This Is It specifically. I havent started reading those, might have to start!!

Ladies that are earlier in their pregnancies, once you hit second tri id recommend finding a thread for the month that you are due and joining that, although its not all PAL ladies its good to chat things through with people going through the same things that you are, ive found the September one really helpful and good to know whats normal!!

Hee hee, bat signal a very good idea xxx


----------



## Lozdi

I didn't join one of those threads because I prefer to post here mainly, and then on random threads I see. 

I have run out of toilet roll, and OH won't be home for another hour, and I don't want to go to the shops alone now I'm full term, so my mission today is to go a whole hour without peeing! Not easy!:haha:


----------



## too_scared

That is a good suggestion, Clobo :) 

I tried joining a March babies thread at the beginning but I just didn't feel like I could connect at all. I think that I was just worried about being PAL. :dohh: Maybe after my scan on Friday I will feel more comfortable. I also get into a comfortable zone with people I "know" and have a really hard time to get to to know others. I am very shy. :shy: I find it hard just to jump into a conversation.

Oh my gosh, Lozdi! Do you have tissues or anything?? Hope you make it! Haha!


----------



## Clobo

I admit I didnt join the September one untill about a month ago and luckily they were very welcoming. Possibly not quite so good too early on especially as some people do worry about the weirdest/most trivial things when us PAL ladies are just worried that our babies are ok.

Blimey *Loz*, I cant go 5 minutes without peeing :loo: hope you managed it ..... kitchen roll is another option although not quite so soft!!!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## Clobo

Loz, just read that August 2012 has two full moons, 2nd and 31st and that the second full moon of the month is called a Blue Moon and there wont be another one for 3 years!! ... maybe thats a good sign for our babies to arrive!!! xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Wow a blue moon baby! That would be ace, especially if he comes just after midnight so can be a blue moon baby and have a september birthday!

We are also out of kitchen roll :wacko::haha:

I'm the same Mindy, you wouldn't think it the amount I babble on here, but I find it hard to just get in with a group, I had to read the whole entire original thread that the ttc after a loss thread sprang from before I could join in! Plus PAL we have worries that ladies who haven't gone through it just don't have and it wouldn't be fair to put those worries onto them, nor would it be fair to feel you have to hold back in expressing your fears!


----------



## too_scared

I think I read the whole TTC after a loss thread too. I am really glad I joined, though, because most of the women I "met" there are wonderful. (I still can't bring myself to have happy feelings for one of the ladies there :( I hate it)

I am taking the Blue Moon timing of my next ultrasound to be a good sign too :)


----------



## debzie

I too was thinking were is Kelly and ginny. Hope you gals are well. 

Loz I once ran out of loo role and asked Emily to go onto my bag and get some tissues. I forgot they were menthol ones ouch. Wouldn't recommend that. 

I joined a pal Febuary babies thread I found it ok. The Feb livebugs thread moves too fast and initially had so mant losses I found it difficult. I stick on here and the recurrent miscarriage pal thread. 

I am still away and didn't pack my doppler. Thought i would have a weekend off. I must admit I'm having withdrawals. I also am feeling hardly any movement I wonder if this is because my uterus has finally popped up I can feel it under my belly button.


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> I think I read the whole TTC after a loss thread too. I am really glad I joined, though, because most of the women I "met" there are wonderful. (I still can't bring myself to have happy feelings for one of the ladies there :( I hate it)
> 
> I am taking the Blue Moon timing of my next ultrasound to be a good sign too :)

Ahh, was it the one who managed to upset an entire PAL thread? I'm nosy but you don't have to say who it is if you'd rather not!

Debzie I bet baby is facing away and kicking into your spine just to be awkward and worry you! :dohh: Menthol in the twinkle! OUCH! OH just dropped off some loo roll but was being arsey about it lol, so when he wants me to get him some wine in a bit (he is having a skint week) I shall say nope! :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Ha ha, swapping wine for loo roll i like it!!!

Oh dear, yes unfortunately there are some people on here that either dont know how lucky they are or just dont know how to treat other people, ive had experience of that sort of thing too :nope:

Right, off out for food at a friends, Ben still in the shower ... he is worse than a woman!!!

xxx


----------



## pichi

hi girls - been a bit MIA, hope everyone is keeping well - glad to see none of you full-termers have popped yet :haha: 

clobo men are 10x worse than women when it comes to showers! 20 mins i'm in the shower as my hair is practically to my waist... my OH can be in there at least 45mins! how!? i'm surprised they don't evaporate into nothingness :haha:

hope Kelly and Ginny are ok :flower:

Lozdi - gutted you can't enjoy the wine too - soon though :)

t_s - i felt like a bit of a fraud posting in the PAL forum as i wasn't in there long. i was so very fortunate to fall pregnant so quickly after my loss but i just wish you could wave a magic wand and give everyone their deserved bfps :(

hi to everyone i missed :blush: 

afm, i'm getting to enjoy a battering to the cervix tonigh :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi, I am assuming we are talking about the same person. Although I haven't been there since the very beginning of July so I don't know if something has happened. I really hope not, because the other ladies on there are wonderful and I can't wait for all of them to be over here. (I just didn't like being accused of being abusive when I was nothing of the sort)

Pichi, I am thinking you meant TTCAL, not PAL. I felt the same because I was very fortunate to get pg very quickly every time. Some ladies there were trying for so long that I felt bad when I got pg again. 

Clobo, I hope you enjoy your dinner out! 

I am SO hungry today. I have done nothing but eat. Haha!


----------



## pichi

:dohh: yes i did mean TTCAL T_S sorry! >__<!


----------



## too_scared

Heehee! No worries :)


----------



## Lozdi

Eww I hate wine, its just OH that likes it, but he hasn't had alot of work lately so can't afford it, so I take pity and give him the money...but NOT when he is arsey about loo roll! He can blooming well be sober tonight! :haha: I have a beer in the fridge just waiting icey cold for when I can drink it. :cloud9:

Mindy your definitely not abusive, far from it :hugs:

I felt a bit bad when I got my bfp, because I got it first proper cycle trying after my mmc, and I have never even tried to get pregnant before, it just happens, and it does make me feel guilty because for so many it takes a lot longer to happen, and theres me with 2 boys I actually conceived while on the pill, and then this Lil Fella who was created on first attempt. I feel extremely lucky, but also wish I could give some of this luck to others.

Pichi LOVE how you put that, but it will gross out Mrs Miggins! Cervix battering! LOL! :dohh::haha: Lil Fella stopped battering me in the cervix when he went head down, now he just presses on it. :dohh:


----------



## pichi

i will refer to it as the donut if that's not so bad :haha: it's really not a nice sensation! now it feels like he's tickling me :haha: i hope to god this wee man turns the right way and behaves - i'd really like to avoid another section :(

wine is a bit rank isn't it? then again, i'm tea-total :)


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi, I got all of my bfp's on the first cycle trying too. I really wish I could share that luck around too.

Pichi, I can't even imagine what that feeling is like. I can't wait until I can start feeling baby but I think it is going to be really strange to feel those things! Haha!

I hate wine. I had a bad experience (self inflicted) with red wine once and now just the smell will make me gag! Haha! Shawn and a friend of ours make wine so we always have it around. They are planning to make some beer within the next month or so. 

I don't drink anything at all anymore. I used to drink quite a bit when I was in my early 20's but lately it makes me sick _while_ I am drinking it so I don't bother anymore. I just realized that there is a good chance that it is the gluten... :dohh: I haven't had a drink since 2007.


----------



## Lozdi

I've never been a massive drinker myself, I over did it when I was 13 with whatever I could find in the cupboard, and that put me right off alcohol for many years, I could happily go on a night out and choose to drink water and juice instead of alcohol, but after my mmc I got a taste for desperados beer, and had one every night for a month! Its a bottle of that I've got waiting in the fridge for when I can drink it. I know I could technically partake of a beer now, but alcohol has always affected me quite alot, just the one beer would leave me with a nice buzz, so don't really think its a good idea, plus if one beer has that effect on me, imagine its effect on Lil Fella! No beer for him until he is born and theres a bit of it in my milk from my birthday celebration beer!


----------



## kelly1973

:wave: hi ladies im here so sorry ive been away solo my great dane passed today so sad trying to be strong,ive been having cramps today is that normal at 9 weeks? i hope i havent stressed myself out too much... i just want to say thankyou so much for thinking of me you are all so caring its crazy and your prob think im a softy but i kinda love you guys and feel close to you as kinda feel youve been there when times are hard thankyou xxxx:cry:


----------



## too_scared

Oh Kelly. I am SO sorry. :hugs: I wish I could come there and give you a big hug in real life. Run free at the Rainbow Bridge beautiful Solo.

I have still been having cramps. I think they are completely normal as long as there is no blood. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ts i put a pic up of him how are you


----------



## Lozdi

Oh Kelly I'm so sorry! :cry: Were you with him at the end? Its so hard to say goodbye :cry: We love you too! We are all big softie's here. I will light my candle for Solo, its the same candle I lit for Kitty maybe they will meet over the rainbow bridge and can chase each other (in a nice way of course!) and curl up in the sunlight over there. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes the cramps are normal, they will likely carry on for some time, but its all good, means things are stretching as they should. Just think your baby has an amazing guardian angel now in the form of Solo. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

He is such a handsome old man, Kelly. Thank you for sharing the picture of him. 

Lozdi, that is such a wonderful thought, a beautiful dog guardian angel. My sister lost her dog a little over a month ago. I should tell her your idea. She is due at the end of November. 

(and now I am crying again. Boy, these hormones are kicking my butt. That plus dogs are my whole heart and I can't think of one passing without crying.)


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies yes i was with him it was nice as he loves the sunshine and he spent the whole morning laying out in the sun on the grass. hes been fading for couple of weeks now was horrid seeing him fade abit more each day oh went down the field and burried him and as he closed paddock gate he turned round and there was a ray of sunshine shining right on his grave oh had tears in his eyes.
i like the idea of a guardian thankyou ladies xxx


----------



## kelly1973

just read back and it made me smile the pic loz of your oh in the que with the lady things wicked


----------



## pinksmarties

Big hugs Kelly losing a beloved dog or cat is so hard, but Loz's sentiment is perfect, your gaurdian dog up above. Gorgeous pic of him. Also just to add add more reassurance, cramps totally normal.

ts - I briefly joined a Nov due thread (before this one) but like you found it difficult to get to know them and here I already knew nearly everyone so feel 'at home'. I haven't been back to the ttcal thread for a while after getting upset/frustrated with the same person.

Loz - I had the odd wine craving early on but not so much now. I went to my boss's 50th birthday party with my OH last week and the number of people that asked me if I as the one driving tonight - well yes duh! 

clobo - new moon babies!! That would be fab for you both!

afm - not going to be able to move tomorrow after more painting (bookshelf this time) and helping OH with the new skirting/door architrave. OH off with the bank holiday but I am at work as its not one here in Scotland -boo. Just had a lovely foot rub from him as my feet are killing me this evening.


----------



## too_scared

That's it! It just proves that we have to have a new baby thread and a parenting thread and everything else so we can all talk to each other! Haha!

Pink, that foot massage sounds lovely. I hope you have an easy day at work tomorrow. Too bad you don't have it off :(


----------



## pichi

Aw Kelly sorry to hear your news of your dog :( its so sad when a pet passes ,:( he'll be having a ball in the big park in the sky im sure :) and what an awesome guardian your rainbow will have!

Pink hope its an easy day at work tomorrow for you :)


----------



## too_scared

I know this is NOT a bump, it is all pudge and bloat but my god! I look at least 5 months already! 

I'm glad my family and my in-laws live so far away! I don't plan to tell them until at least 15 weeks. Maybe a little later... So glad my usual work tops are very loose fitting!
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ginny83

kelly - so sorry to hear your sad news :( hope you're OK x

TS - looks like a little bump to me :) very cute!

Sorry for being quiet in here ladies. I have been reading everything and keeping up, but I've just been a bit scared to post lately. Basically I'm scared that I'll get to 12 weeks and then have to say goodbye to everyone :( 

I also have a bit of a confession.... I had a scan last Wednesday because I still had a referral from the other GP I saw before I could get into see my regular GP. I got it done because of that day of spotting I had and because I'm a bit crazy at the moment and the referral was too tempting not to use. 

So I had the scan when I was 8 weeks exactly (I'm 8+5 today). I measured 1-2 days behind, which wouldn't usually worry me, but I measured exactly to one day ahead at my previous scan. So bubs has slowed down growing a bit I guess? The heart rate had gone up to 180bpm - which I hope isn't too high. 

They also found a small pocket of bleeding - as soon as she started measuring I knew what it was as I had a SCH in my last pregnancy. I'm not too worried about this as it possibly explains the spotting and I know they're fairly common. Weird how the other scan didn't pick it up though? 

Anyway, I haven't told anyone else because I feel a bit embarrassed about it. I know I can have 100 scans and it's not going to change the outcome of anything.


----------



## Twinkie210

Just because your baby now measures a couple days behind doesn't mean anything, measuring something that small is not an exact science, two different techs could measure your baby on the same day and get slightly different measurements. And my little guys heartrate was 189 when I had a scan at 9 weeks due to some bleeding I had :) so I think 180 is well within the normal range. In fact the high heartrate had me convinced he was a girl, LOL, but nope a healthy active little boy!


----------



## too_scared

When I had my scan at 8+1 the tech took 3 measurements. 2 measured 8 weeks exactly (one day behind) and one measured 8+1. I think a day or 2 is probably like Twinkle said, just a difference in measurements. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

I forgot to mention Shawn and I are babysitting tomorrow.  

Our friends are going out of town for a little while tomorrow and are going to drop their one year old daughter at 7:30. I am so scared. Haha! I have never babysat before and I have never changed a diaper before! I told Shawn he has to be on diaper duty. I will let you know how I survive. Haha! I am already stressing to the max!


----------



## kelly1973

hi ginny lovely to hear from you i know how you feel im dreading my 12 week scan.
ts im sure your have a ball babysitting give you a taste of life to come xx
i dont feel so rough today been feeling rough for weeks now!!!!


----------



## kelly1973

ts loks like a bump to me xx


----------



## luluamcr

Hi ladies, first I'd like to say thank you so much for making this thread it has really helped increase my PMA!
We weren't actively TTC but found out 14/7/12 we were pregnant with #3 but sadly started bleeding 19/7/12, had early scan at 7 weeks following day which confirmed it was MMC (my 2nd MMC + ectopic Dec 09) and we were devastated! Not had a period since but did have a +ovulation test on 9/8/12 followed by +preg test on 23/8/12 (2 days before period due using MMC as LMP). I am so worried that this one won't stick either :( We already have 14 yo & 18 mo beautiful girls but this one would just complete us perfectly!
I spoke to a lovely lady at the EPU and they reassured that it was a new pregnancy (first response said it was probably hcg left over from MMC) as they got a neg preg test on day of my scan. They said to keep a check (bit gutted they didn't offer me bloods) and get back to them beg of Sept when they would scan me! 

I'm actually 6 weeks 1 day this Friday coming so going to be cheeky and phone today and see if they will book me in so I don't have to wait!


----------



## kelly1973

hi lu lu welcome to our thread the ladies on here are amazing and you will grow to love them i have wobbles every day and there always there just waiting to reassure me xx


----------



## pichi

ginny if it helps you any Mr pea's measurements fluctuated depending on how hard the scan lady was pressing on my tummy making a difference of a few days. as long as it's + or - 3 or 4 days it's all good :) i'm sure your little jellybean is growing nice and strong in there :flower:


----------



## ginny83

one last self indulgent post...

I think I found baby's heartbeat on my doppler which arrived today :) I could only catch it for about 10 seconds or so at a time, but I'm pretty sure it was it!


----------



## kelly1973

yay for doppler ginny xxxxxxxxxxxxx i wont be getting one just yet didnt relize they were so expensive hope its sorted your wobbles xx


----------



## kelly1973

where is everyone are you ok ladies


----------



## too_scared

Yay!!! Ginny that is great :wohoo: I am so happy you were able to find the heartbeat so early! 

Well, baby has been here for about 2 hours now. We fed her breakfast and then she pooped through her diaper and pj's. Shawn changed her diaper. Then she pulled a handful of fur out of one cat, got hissed at by the other cat, and then scared the dogs! Haha! The dogs are downstairs now and the kitties have run off to their places in the house to stay away from her. She loves animals but she is allergic so I don't like to have them around her anyway. 

It is her 1st birthday tomorrow. She is a cutie for sure!! (she is also typing away on my computer so this is taking a long time... Haha!

I hope you are all well.

Sorry I forgot, I am a little distracted right now... Haha! 

Welcome LuLu. So sorry to hear of your losses. :hugs: Like Kelly said, you will find many wonderful and supportive women on this tread.


----------



## debzie

Pink hi hun hope you can get some rest soon. 

Pichi loving the doughnut proding. I can remember that feeling well. 

Ts loving the blump pic. 

Kelly lovely to heat from you. So sorry about your dog. The cramps are normal mine were really bad up to 10 weeks still get them now. 

Ginny hi hun. My little one measured three days behind then by my 12 week scan was 3 days ahead. Don't worry hun. Yeah for finding the hb. 

Loz thanks for the reasurrance. I'm out of my usual routine and I think that has an impact on baby activity. Felt some wiggles last night. 

Well its our final day in cleethorps today back home tomorrow to the stress of house buying and mortgage finding sigh.


----------



## debzie

I too forgot to welcome lu Lu. Sorry dam baby brain. Welcome hun. x


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> That's it! It just proves that we have to have a new baby thread and a parenting thread and everything else so we can all talk to each other! Haha!
> 
> Pink, that foot massage sounds lovely. I hope you have an easy day at work tomorrow. Too bad you don't have it off :(

Yes! I won't be leaving this thread when I have Lil Fella, I love what we have here, the solidarity and PMA, and being able to express worries and fears.

Pink, I wish I was as good at nesting as you seem to be! Most of the surfaces in my house need painting but I'm struggling to remain upright enough to wash the pots! :dohh:

Mindy thats a cute 'blump' :haha: Thats what I called mine until it was an actual bump. 

Aww Ginny, don't be embarrassed! Remember 1-2 days behind is just 2 mm smaller than 'average' the measurements are so small at that stage its quite easy to be off by a day or 2, even more. :hugs: I had a SCH too! But they didn't see it on my 6w1d scan, yet it was clear as day on my 8w5d! Mine didn't bleed away, it had gone by the time I had my 13 week scan, some bleed away, so just reabsorb. If it was big enough to potentially cause problems, they would have told you. Heart rate is always really high in the first tri, it will settle down a bit as baby gets bigger. Yay for finding the HB! :happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Hi Twinkie :flower:

Babysitting! Mindy, you will be fine! You can use the time to have Shawn teach you diaper stuff! Though a newborn's diaper is generally less offensive to the senses than the diaper of a one year old! :haha::wacko:

How you doing today Kelly? :hugs:

Hi Lulu! Welcome to our little group! I'm sorry for your losses...its so hard to be pregnant after going through losses, it takes all the wonder out of the first tri doesn't it? :hugs:

Hi Pichi :flower: Your right how hard the tech presses can make a difference too....at my first scan she really dug the thingy into my tummy and made it sore, she probably should have done t/v u/s but they always try abdominal first. She couldn't even find beanie til she pressed on really hard, as he was hiding in my lining!

Lil Fella currently has hiccups. :haha: I woke today to a TON of cm....thought things were starting :wacko: but its just cm...which is good, must hang on til september! Off to stagger to the shops with OH shortly, as my son mentioned cheesy wotsits and now I crave them :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Lozdi. Blump is a good name for it because it is definitely mostly bloat! Haha!

I am glad that Lil Fella didn't make his debut today! Phew! I hope you walk to this shops was nice. 

It is SO hot here today. :S It is really grossly humid. They are calling for thundershowers tomorrow and I really hope we get them. 

The babysitting is interesting... Haha! She was supposed to go down for a nap around 10:30 - 11 this morning but that didn't happen. She started to get sleepy around 9:45 so we decided to take her for a little walk around the block. She fell asleep around 10:30 for a few minutes. But, when we put her in her bed she decided she was wide awake... Around quarter to 12 we tried her again in her bed but she just cried. So we tried to feed her her lunch. She seemed hungry but she was just so distracted. She ate a little more than 1/2 of it. She still didn't want to settle and go to sleep so we took her for a little drive. She has been asleep for about an hour now. Thankfully! But, she is so off her schedule. She is normally very on schedule but I guess since this was the first time we babysat her she was thrown off by that. Shawn is one of her favourite people so she is happy here but she was pretty fussy before finally falling asleep. 

Boy, babies are exhausting! Haha! I am hoping that when we have our own it won't be quite so hard. Haha!


----------



## pinksmarties

Ginny - no need to feel bothered by going for that scan, think we all would if it was available to us. I agree with the other girls. I had 2 scans less than 1 week apart and one measured 2 days ahead and the second one one day behind. I don't believe his growth was so short in that time but was more due to position on smartie and scanned measurements can be so subjective. Yay for finding HB, lovely and reassuring when you find it.


TS - sounds like you are having an interesting day!! Glad the LO has fallen asleep for a while, are you getting some nappy practice? Love the little blump pic!!

Loz - hmmm haven't had cheesy wosits for YEARS!! Glad it was just CM and nothing more just yet. I don't feel I am nesting, just don't want to leave things too late and just want my house in some sort of order as the spare room looks like a bombs hit it!!

Debzie - glad you had a lovely holiday, has the weather been ok? OH keep looking at houses and maybe moving but that is not something I can think of atm and we do have the space, he just has to get used to the new rearrangement (!) so can understand your hesitation on having to move.

Kelly -glad you are feeling a bit better, are you managing to eat more?

Lulu - welcome and sorry for your losses. You will find lots of supportive ladies here.

Hi Twinkle and clobo

afm -work wasn't too busy actually and my back wasn't as sore as I thought. A couple of people mentioned my bump and it does seem bigger today than even last week. I wonder if I am just standing, arching may back a bit more after the weekend. I have my GP mw appointment tomorrow morning, I must remember my urine sample asI forgot last time. I want to chat to her about my VV and if that can give me any supportive tights as I am starting to get discolouration on my ankles. I had thought about talking to my GP about my VV (runs in the family both mum and day and sister have had legs done) prior to becoming pg and its only got worse since.


----------



## pichi

Oh a friend of mine has been really bothered with vv in her pregnancy. She's like a 3d road map (well, legs anyway) maybe some dvt tights would give you some relief. I have a mw appt too :) pee jar is sitting awaiting me tomorrow morning haha


----------



## pinksmarties

I have got some thigh high stockings from the ward but they kept rolling down my leg and are not comfy. I looked online and they are quite expensive (£20+) but if I get no joy I will invest.


----------



## kelly1973

wow pink them tights are expensive!!!
remenber your pee pots ladies lol
afm been on the sofa again feel soooooooooo sick all the time and constantly retching really silly question but i feel like im producing too much salvia at the moment is this normal?


----------



## Lozdi

Yup thats normal, just another one of the joys of making a human :flower: Mines terrible at the moment I sleep with my mouth closed and still dribble :haha:


----------



## hopeithappens

hi hope everyone is doing well

loz - good to see hes still staying put for the min not long now til sept 

ginny - glad your feeling better and yey for finding the heartbeat

kelly - so sorry bout your dog :hugs: pets become so much a part of our family

hi debzie, twinkle, clobo, pink

ts - sounds like youve been having fun babysitting

hi lulu welcome :hugs:

got a scan tomorrow as they want to keep an eye on little mans growth as ryan was so small, then the pleasure of bein stabbed with needles again, then wed m/w app and they want more blood aswell, even though i look away everytime just knowing the needle is in makes me feel funny

was really nice lastnight to have some time out with oh, went to the pics i really wanted to see ted but i knew how much he wanted to see the keith lemon film and since he was paying i thought why not :haha: but my god even oh who finds him hilarious barely laughed all the way through a couple of people left halfway through and i was ready to fall asleep, was the biggest pile of pants i have seen in a long time, i think i would of rather watched paint dry for 2 hours :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Pink, that sucks about the vv's. :( My grandmother had them and I am always worried. I'm sorry the stockings are so expensive. I hope that you get some relief from them if you do get them.

Debzie, I'm glad to hear you had a nice vacation. :)

Hope, that is really bad about that movie! I'm sorry you had to suffer through that! 

Kelly, I'm sorry you are feeling so bad still. I was actually just reading about some pregnant ladies having extra saliva. I'm sorry you are dealing with it. :hugs:

The babysitting was pretty fun. I got a little stressed/tired around 5 and was really looking forward to her parents coming home. :dohh: She also got quite fussy around then too so we gave her more food and she got happy again. :) Thank goodness for Shawn! I didn't get any nappy changing practice. Haha! I am not sad over that.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies hope your all ok qwheres mrs migg she away at the min oi mrs where are you i miss you xx


----------



## debzie

Finally back home, and started the mountain of washing. Managed to fall down the stairs in the hotel this morning carrying out bags. Ouch. Think that makes most of us that have fallen in this pregnancy. Ouch my bum is killing and my cox six. Typical for me that. 

Hopeit stalking for updates and pics I want to watch that keith Lemon film may wait for it to come out on dvd if its pants. I went to see brave with Emily and it was fab. Pregnancy hormones got the best of me and I was bawling for most of it. Classic moment as well when we were watching it. They wave goodbye to the clansmen and shout fair wind to your sails....Emily shouts Granda says Fair wind to your arse when he says goodbye (which he does) lol. The whole cinema heard and started laughing.

Hi kelly we have loads of little niggles like that perfectly normal.

17 weeks today never thought I would get this far.....oh and I have been persuaded not to be team yellow by the other half and Emily. So 3 weeks on thursday I will know.


----------



## kelly1973

not long now loz and clobo arnt you the same?
hope thats pants you have to have needles i hate them too


----------



## kelly1973

debs whoop whoop your an onion lol hope your not too sore from your fall


----------



## debzie

Thanks Kelly I really dont know how this fruit thing works like, they are not in order I dont think lol. I am sure I will be fine.


----------



## Lozdi

I haven't fallen over! But I do bounce off the doorframes quite a bit! 

Fair wind to your arse! :haha::haha::haha: I wish I'd been in the cinema!:haha: At 17 weeks baby is still pretty well protected, probably just felt like a little bump to him/her. I did fall over when pregnant with my 4 year old but luckily stuck out my arms and came to a halt sort of diagonally- if I'd have not got my arms out in time I would have landed on my belly and I was about 7 and a half months gone at the time :wacko:

I think I may be in the build up to labour. Seems to be having actual contractions now, though they are mild- they are frequent and CM production has gone up, and I can feel baby pressing on my cervix. I bet if I gave in and felt my cervix I'd feel dilated, though at this point could have been 2-3 dilated for weeks and not know it lol....I will check my cervix on the 1st!


----------



## too_scared

Ouch, Debzie! I hope your bum is ok. I hate falling on my tailbone. It REALLY hurts. I agree with Lozdi, I wish I could have been there to hear Emily shout that! I actually told Shawn about it and we both laughed! Haha!

I agree about the fruit/veggie ticker. It is strange. At week 11 they say baby is the size of a lime and then at week 12 baby is the size of a plum. The only lime I know that would be equivalent to the size of baby at that time is a key lime. Also, maybe your onion would be a sweet onion or a spanish onion because they are bigger than a regular cooking onion. 

Lozdi! How exciting!! I am sending Lil Fella lots of stay in there for 4 more days vibes!! I bet you can't wait to meet your little guy. :D Well, you can wait until the first, but you know what I mean! Haha! Have you settled on a name yet?

I have had a headache since yesterday early afternoon. :( It got worse over night even though I drank 2 large glasses of water before bed (and paid for it! haha!) so now I am drinking the most delicious coffee ever. Haha! I hope it helps. I am having "digestive issues" so I am trying really hard to up my fibre and water intake. I need to go buy more fruit today. Blah on digestive issues. Haha!

I hope you are all well! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Debzie, hope you are ok after your tumble. Pleased you had a good weekend. Looking forward to finding out what team you are on!
Hope, I can't stick Keith Lemmon so I'll definitely avoid that film! 
Kelly, thanks for thinking of me! I'm away at my mums this week which is nice, getting cooked for all week, plus a bed to myself so I'm sleeping better. I'm sharing a room with my daughter but she seems fine with my snoring!
Pink, hope you get the veins sorted. I've always suffered with thread veins and fear they may cause trouble later on. 
Loz, hope you manage to hang on til September! Ugh, cervix checking!
Ginny I don't blame you for getting the scan. So pleased all is well, you don't have to justify it to us! 
Mindy, Clo, hope you are both well. Not long now Clo!
Feeling very sad today for my forum friend GirlinYork who has just suffered her third loss :cry: this journey is so cruel and so sad sometimes.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy I hope your headache clears. Keep on with the fluids. 
Re the fruit ticker, some of them are very dodgy! I'm a papaya this week, but according to other books/websites, baby is between 8 and 12 inches long! Which is it? And last week it was a banana. All the papayas I have ever seen are smaller than bananas! I think it's an American ticker and maybe they have some more impressive papayas than the ones we get imported.


----------



## too_scared

Haha! I have seen some pretty large papayas. The most common ones to get around here are small but I have seen some really big ones too. Now I want papaya... Haha! 

8-12 inches is a big difference! 

I am really glad you are getting a good rest at your mom's. I am glad Edie isn't bothered by your snoring. From what you said about her sleeping so much/so well, I am pretty sure she could probably sleep through anything!

I saw that about GirlInYork, she posts in some threads I was posting on. I was so sad when I saw it.

The coffee helped my headache while I was drinking it but it is back again now that I am done. Makes no sense because I am pretty sure the effects of caffeine last longer than when you are drinking it! I think it may have been all in my head. I just made some fruit smoothies to make into popsicles and I have some leftover so I will drink that and then drink a big glass of water and hope that helps! My kitties aren't doing a good job at helping me to feel better right now. I have one on each side of me and I am HOT! Haha! And we can't open windows because the rain is coming in... Ok, enough complaining from me!

Oh, I forgot to mention. I have stopped the baby aspirin. I am scared to death. The fertility specialist recommended I stop at 12 weeks but I was worried about that because I didn't tell her about my Raynauds. I called her nurses' line and they spoke with her and she said for sure stop it. :S Today is the 2nd day without it. I am scared.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well at least you are almost out of the first tri now, hopefully it's done it's job! I worried like that when I came off the progesterone.


----------



## Lozdi

If anyone had told me to stop the asprin at 12 weeks I would have ignored them, honestly if your unsure, which you clearly are, you should start taking them again. Its completely safe to take til you are 33/34 weeks. You would never forgive yourself if something were to happen (nothing bad will happen, but you know what I mean) wild horses couldn't have made me stop asprin at 12 weeks, no way. I was unsure about stopping at 34 weeks truth be told. Your instinct is telling you its a bad idea to stop at 12 weeks, and we have instinct for a reason. All the vital stuff is formed by the end of first tri...but baby still needs optimum blood flow through the placenta, and asprin is excellent for that, and that need for optimum blood flow does not stop at 12 weeks, baby needs that all the way through. A obstetric consultant actually agreed with my taking of asprin til 33/34 weeks, and on the NHS, they don't tell you to do something, or agree with something, unless there is no harm in it, and if it needs stopping at 12 weeks, she would have told me. She did say its helpful in preventing pre-E aswell as keeping bloodflow optimum.

Sorry to hear about Girlinyork, I can't imagine how she is feeling right now. :cry:


----------



## too_scared

I really don't know what to do. :( I don't think I will have high bp issues. I have always been on the cusp of having low bp. What would aspirin do with low bp? I just don't know. Maybe I will get my gp to send me to an ob/gyn early and have a chat with them. 

In my heart I really wonder if my first pregnancy would have worked out had I stopped eating all gluten. I don't know for sure what happened but I know I gave into cravings and ate it when I wanted it it.


----------



## debzie

I stopped the aspirin after they found the bleed around the sac at 6 and 9 week scan. By my 12 week scan it had gone so I started the aspirin again. I do have high BP in pregnancy so it will help with that. Consultant said he wants me to take it up to 36 weeks when he will see me next.


----------



## hopeithappens

apologies if i miss anything just trying to remember everything ive just read :haha:

loz - hope he hangs in there a few more days for you

debzie - ouch that sounds painful, i fell when i was 19wks the day we were going away i was carrying my straighteners and hairdryer down the stairs but stupidly hadnt picked all the wire up so the plug dropped just as i was putting my foot down slid on the plug and fell down the rest of the stairs, hope your not in to much pain, but yeah id go with the dvd atleast u can turn it off and havnt spent what it costs to go see it at the pics

mrs m - awful news about girlinyork :cry:

ts - hope the headache disappears soon

scan went well midwife reckons im just destined to have small babies, hes measuring normal but the smaller side of normal so next one is 32 weeks, and my god they actually weighed me for once and soooo happy that im still lighter than what i was before i was pg so so far havent put on any weight at all :happydance: lets see if im doing that in 4 weeks time :haha:, couldnt get any good pics as he had his face squished right into the placenta and refused to budge apart from one point where he had one hand in front of his face and the other behind is head :haha:


----------



## Rashaa

Hi Everyone, I am still in the shock/excitement/don't want to jinx myself mode. I had a very emotionally painful MMC last year, almost a year ago. We were going to my RE for infertility treatment, for secondary in fertility, when I found out I was pregnant, shortly after an HSG [I wonder if the timing helped then]. I had a few non sticky beans in between, where I would get the positive [faint] tests on FRER etc.. and then a few days to a week later AF showed, and it obviously didn't take. Then, in between all of this, I had a massive fibroid removed in staged resections..between November and January, and I got clearance for TTC'in in mid March...so from March til now, we've had one non sticky, and now I am pregnant again...I'm only 14dpo, and FF says that AF should show on Thursday. I have been testing since Saturday night and getting faint lines on FRER and clearblue..but finally lit up a higher sensitive [25 miu/L] test today...not with fmu though. So now it is sticking with me, that I am pregnant. I called my RE, and went in for a confirmatory blood test an hour ago, and she will give me progesterone if needed...and follow me until 10 weeks, where I will get referred to a high risk specialist. I will change my ticker and FF once I hear what my HCG and Progest. levels are...

Symptoms to date have included: nausea, pinching and pin pricks in my stomach and in my cervix, increased appetite, frequent urination, headaches, bloated, oh and the worse, insomnia in the middle of the night, and massive fatigue during the day!

Sorry for the long post. Praying for a sticky bean! Keeping the faith in HIM, and glad to find some people in the same situation.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi Rashaa, welcome to our little group! I'm sorry for your losses- its been a hectic journey for you I see! Your symptoms sound excellent! I bet this one is your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Oh no you cant call it a donut, they are my favourite, ill never look at one the same again now!! :rofl:

I love wine :wine: but only the odd glass here and there, I stopped drinking more or less complately when we started TTC and so haven&#8217;t really had much in the last three years so I don&#8217;t really miss it.

*Kelly*, I am SO sorry about your doggy, that&#8217;s awful news chick. Cramping can be very normal at 9 weeks, it&#8217;s the time the baby and uterus are growing at the fastest rate so not surprising that you are feeling twinges and changes. Hee hee soppy monkey you, that&#8217;s what we are here for :hugs: I too had lots of saliva to start with, think our bodies are making excess fluid and it has to come out somewhere!

*Mindy*, hee hee that&#8217;s a good pic, I think you look fab, I was really bloated early on its completely normal but I think you look lovely! Glad your babysitting went well, its weird getting the practise in isn&#8217;t it?? :baby:

*Ginny*, I seriously wouldn&#8217;t worry about a couple of days either way, your little bean is soooo small at the moment its very hard for the sonographer to measure exactly and its always subjective anyway, I bet if another person did it you would get a slightly different result again. Don&#8217;t be embarrassed, after my first scan I had them at 7, 9, 11 and 13 weeks at the fertility clinic just cos they said I could keep going in if I liked. 

*Lulu *and *Rashaa*, welcome my dears, congratulations on this pregnancy and sorry for your earlier losses.

*Debzie*, wow 17 weeks, :happydance: Lol at Emily, that&#8217;s really funny!!!

*Loz*, now I want cheesy wotsits too.

*Pink*, sorry about your VV, yes id get the support socks, especially if we get any more hot weather days, that&#8217;s when my legs/ankes swelled the most. 

*Hope*, aw that&#8217;s a shame about the Keith Lemon film, I love him! Glad the scan was ok chick.

*MrsMig*, oh no about GirlinYork, that&#8217;s awful news :cry:

*AFM*, getting wierdf Braxton Hicks and this evening felt some weird period pains so Loz Im hoping im starting something soon too! Bring on those full blue moon babies!!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck Rashaa. Hope this is your rainbow.


----------



## too_scared

Welcome to our little thread, Rashaa. So sorry to hear of your losses and your long road to get here. All of the women here are just wonderful. 

My darn headache just won't budge. :( I am assuming I will just get one every now and then and just have to suffer it out. :dohh: 

Clobo, those symptoms sound very exciting!! I can't wait to hear all about your new little baby. You better come back here after baby comes!!


----------



## Clobo

Of course i will, you have been cheering me on so ill keep visiting you guys and keep cheering you on, I want to see all your babies too!!! xxx


----------



## too_scared

Yay! :D I can't wait for the babies to come!


----------



## ginny83

Debzie - that's so exciting that you'll find out if you'll be having a little girl/boy soon! 

Kelly - I'm so glad you have a ticker as I sometimes look at it to see what fruit I am! yay we're both olives now! lol

Loz - now that you're past 37 weeks, hope bubs makes their appearance soon!

TS - I had a bad headache the other day and water + sleep seemed to cure it. Hope it eases up soon. Could you maybe let your GP know that you're anxious about stopping the aspirin and do they mind if you just keep taking it anyway. That way they'll either justify to you why you should stop taking it or at least they'll know that you are taking it

MrsM - I saw girlinyork's news as I've been lurking around in the April PAL where she was posting a lot. It's so sad and unfair how things work. 

Hope - glad your scan went well :)

AFM - thanks for your kind words everyone :) I've been feeling better since I've found the heartbeat (I think) a couple of times on the doppler. The highest it shows is around 165ish, but I'm guessing the doppler isn't probably as accurate as the scan.

One of my aunties called me yesterday to ask if I was pregnant! She saw my at a family occasion last Friday and I guess she though my bloat was a proper bump. She was very surprised to hear I was only 9 weeks :haha: Anyway, because I didn't want her talking to the rest of the family about it until we're ready to tell everyone I told her about the miscarriage. It was such an awkward conversation because she has a son that has quite severe cerebral palsy, so she kept going down the path of it's nature's way and for the best etc. I just felt weird after talking to her about it all. I wish these types of problems just didn't exist :(


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Ginny*, I know its horrible isnt it how cruel the world can be sometimes. :hugs: Yay for doppler though, thats rally cool that you can hear it so early!!

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning all,

TS - I agree with loz, no way would I ahve stopped at 12 weeks either. Maybe call up the Dr and ask why they want you to stop and make sure they give you a full answer not 'just because it has done it job now' and see how they feel about letting you continue. No one has batted an eyelid at me self prescribing aspirin and just told me to take until 32weeks.

Ginny - the worry never really goes away, even now I still check tp, I think its habit though but it does get easier and it great that you can hear the hb, nice and reassuring. Although sometimes it is nivce to be able to talk about the mc if people don;t respond the right way it can become awkward and although your Aunty was seeing it from the other side should not negate the loss you had, regardless of whether 'it was for the best'.

Loz - how are you today? Great that you are feeling changes but tell Lil fella to hold on for 3 more days!!

Clobo - anything from you? It is so exciting we may get to meet your babies very soon!

Hi Rashaa.

Kelly - hope you are feeling better each day was just going to ask when your next scan was and saw your ticker :dohh:

Debzie - aww what did they say to change your mind about finding out? not long till you will be blue or pink team.

afm - had my mw appointment yesterday. I forgot to collect my pee when I first got up but managed to sqeeze some out later, then got to the top of th e road before remembering I had forgot my mat notes!! :dohh: 

I saw another mw as my normal one was on holiday and she was really nice (still not sure about 'my' one, I just don't seem to gel with her). Had bloods for glucose, anaemia and blood typing, the rhesus bit. Blood pressure was good and bump measures according to weeks. He is still lying transverse but she said there was still lots of time for him to move, although for some reason I just don't think he will. After googling it seems like transverse makes a few things more uncomfortable, like sleeping, which makes sense to me. I have to go back to the practice nurse to get measured for some sexy support stockings next week- nice!! But I might buy these as well https://www.pebbleuk.com/asp_pages/products.asp?ID=5


----------



## Clobo

Morning *Pink*, well at least the weather is crappy so you wont have to worry about having to hide your support stockings under trousers in the sun!! :rain: Yes loads of time for baby to turn around and by the time you are ready to pop they will be nicely head down ready to come out!!

Im feeling fine so far today thanks, made Ben get up and see to Lola so I could get up more slowly today and see if more relaxing day means I dont get those horrible feelings later this afternoon!

xxx


----------



## debzie

Welcome rashaa sorry for your losses, feel free to rant and rave and be supported on the PMA train. 

Ginny how awful some people are so cruel.

Pink loving the sexy support stockings but so what if they work. Chris just was talking about when I was pregnant with Emily we bought loads of neutral clothes and I got sick of them, wanting her in Pink. Lots of stuff did not get worn (I still have them though) same for the nursery and cot bedding etc it was all beige. Dont get me wrong I love seeing newborns in white, I hate seeing them dressed in jeans etc. I had forgot about going out and buying loads more stuff. The other reason is if it is a girl he can get his head around it as he wants a boy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

With Edie I just bought the basics - vests, socks, babygros, hats, then when she was born the presents came flooding in, all the little pink outfits! Most of them were 0-3 months and too big so once we were out of hospital we had a shopping trip and bought her a few more little outfits. I've decided I'm going to get a few vests and bits this week. 
Pink those stockings look nice, you will feel better in those when you are going out. My baby is transverse as well, is that normal at this stage? I may have to do some googling. 
Ginny, sorry the conversation with your aunt made you feel uncomfortable. The "it's for the best" conversations always upset me too. 
Loz, Clobo, getting very excited for you two ladies now! Loz I can't believe you are almost due. It doesn't seem long at all since you were horrifying me with tales of your speculum :haha:


----------



## debzie

I went a little mad with buying things for emily. I have learnt my lesson. Plus this time around we have nowhere to put anything as we have a two bedroom house. After my 20 week scan I will have to look at my baby stash and see what I have. 

Wonder if any of you have experienced this. I really don't Fancy eating at the moment. Nothing tastes good I have fine from a one woman eating machine to forcing myself. Seems I have stayed feeling nausea too again. Any tips?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've had that on and off a lot Debz. I've felt peckish but most things just don't appeal to me. I've just had what I've fancied, which has been a lot of peanut butter on toast, meat paste and crisp sandwiches (I know, yuck) and compensated by eating loads of good stuff when I have felt more normal. It tends to come in bursts rather than be constant. 
I've got a bit of an upset stomach today and I don't know what I want or what might help it :-(


----------



## Clobo

Aw *MrsMig*, I got the odd bout of nausea too, usually when i was really hungry! I ate a lot of bowls of various cereals!! 

I think thats one of the things im glad about not finding out the sex, means we just have neutral/green/red baby gros and thats about it, I can go shopping afterwards and get some cute things but i too prefer babies in babygros till they are a bit older!! 

xxx


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies,
where is loz today hope lil fella is behaving ,
my symptons dont seem as bad today im a little worried


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hopefully you are just having a good day Kelly! It's a shame we don't actually get to enjoy them isn't it?


----------



## kelly1973

its poo im starting to feel like im hung over again lol longest hangover ive ever had with not drinking and my headaches are mega


----------



## ginny83

Kelly - my MS has almost disappeared completely for the past 2 days. Strangely I'm taking this as a good sign that maybe my placenta is starting to take over a bit because I think that starts happening around 9 weeks. I had horrible MS almost nonstop with the last pregnancy, so maybe my placenta never took over properly?

Debzie - how about smoothies? at least you can still get some good stuff in ya and it might not feel like you're actually eating as much

I lived on peanut butter and jam on toast with DS. I also had concocted this mexcian 3 layer dip which was basically avocado, beans and sour cream and ate sooo much of that. Don't think I've made it since he was born haha


----------



## kelly1973

do you still rough though i just feel pants


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny that sounds awesome. I could just eat that now!


----------



## Lozdi

Ginny don't stop the asprin. My instincts are yelling at me to yell at you to keep taking it! Plus if you suspect your placenta failed with your loss then thats all the more reason to keep taking that asprin! A nurse saying 'yes stop it' is NOT in my opinion nearly enough reason to go against your own gut instinct, especially as low dose asprin is not at all harmful!

I woke up today (not this morning, it was more like 2:30 pm lol) rolled over, and thought to myself...Clo could pop today! It was my first thought! :haha:

When I approached 10 weeks with this pregnancy, my MS buggered right off, and didn't come back til I was 16 weeks, not sure why it came back, but it going did coincide with the placenta take over point. 

The eating thing got me too, periods of not really fancying anything in particular, luckily its not a problem I'm having at the moment, the slightest food suggestion and I WANT IT! Going to have cheesy beans on toast shortly. 

Lil Fella was transverse for a while, I told him don't think your getting out of there sideways mister! He is engaged now according to the midwife, 3/5. I feel sorry for him, he keeps trying to stretch out his leggies but theres just not enough room. They don't really worry about position til you hit 36 weeks, then they like to see baby head down ready for lift off!

Pains in my *body part we won't mention infront of Mrs Miggins* are still going on! Ohhh I want to check it! I'm resisting til saturday!


----------



## debzie

Kelly I felt poo until 10 weeks then improved and felt totally normal hungry but normal. 

I think I will just have to go with what I feel like which at the moment is not much. Going to try fantastically tonight. Still feeling sick and Soooo moody. I've been snapping at Emily all day. Didn't help we had to go uniform shopping. 

Loz glad your getting some rest. Not long to go now.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I had the horrible hungover all day ms till just before my 10 week scan when it started to subside due to the placenta taking over. I still had the odd day afterwards with the nausea and even now, like Debzie have days where I could eat for England or don't fancy anything at all.

I am not worried about being transverse, although I think for first time mums they like things to have moved by 32 weeks (from googling they say only 10% babies are transverse by 32 weeks). Second+ pg's tend to move a bit later. I am sure he will do as he is told, your too mrsmig!

I bought the tights, although expensive they will be worth it. More painting today, getting a bit fed up now with it now. I might leave the rest for OH and just do the emulsion on the walls when he has finished the glossing.


----------



## kelly1973

ok prob really silly question but want to understand so what do you mean when you say its the placenta taking over?whats it taking over from please dont think me stupid lol


----------



## debzie

Up until 9-12 weeks the corpus leuteum ( the ruptured folical after ovulation) produces and regulates the hormones you need to sustain the pregnancy after this time the placenta takes over production. This is more precise in the production. Kelly no question is silly hun.


----------



## Lozdi

At first, the corpus luteum where your egg came from produces the hormones to keep the pregnancy going, and around 10 weeks the placenta fully takes over that function, and starts to make the progesterone instead of the corpus luteum, and for a lot of women, 10 weeks is when the pattern of symptoms change, so stands to reason that its because the placenta has taken over. Placentas are amazing!

Kelly none of your questions are ever stupid, I assure you :flower:


----------



## ginny83

Kelly, I wouldn't worry too much about connecting your MS to the placenta taking over - it's just one theory and i'm using it to keep up my own PMA. Lots of women never have MS or keep having MS well after 12 weeks and go on to have healthy babies, so it's just one of those general ideas, not hard and fast rules :)

Loz, I think you got Kelly and I mixed up :) I'm not taking aspirin, but I'm pretty sure Kelly is.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Very true. I had no MS at all with my daughter, this time I had it until 18 weeks. I also had it with both my losses. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies,
na loz meant ts xxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

seems like i have the most inconsiderate oh ever, ok i know its wrong from my part that we havent dtd, but i really have been feeling so awful well hes been bringing it up lots now to the point where hes just being horrid now and making me feel awful i just want an easy life and hes being such a pig and even turned round and said if its guna be like this he cant see it working now that hurt with the worry of now my symptoms seemed to have all but gone i feel totally terrible. why are men so horrid sometimes or is it just my oh


----------



## pichi

oh god that's awful! tell him that he's being such an arse and needs to grow up. he should know how you're feeling at the moment especially with a loss and telling you things like that are not going to make things better!


----------



## debzie

Kelly pardon my french but what a prick. He should be understanding if anything. My consultant put me on pelvic rest (no sex) up until after my 12 week scan. Many of us just dont feel like doing it the entire pregnancy. Im sorry but him of all people given his problems should understand. Tell him that its normal and not just you. Sorry hun if thats a bit harsh but please do not blame yourself its not wrong on your part. If you want to get technical with him, sex can cause miscarriage, the contractions in the womb and also the prosterglandin hormones (hormones that initiate labour) can bring on labour. Not to worry you but that is why some consultants do advise you not to do it. hugs, and ramblings. x


----------



## pichi

sex can be just downright uncomfy in pregnancy too - this time around i could count the amount of times on 1 hand :blush: he's just thinking of himself and his needs :nope: 

like debzie said, don't blame yourself. you shouldn't feel you need to do anything you don't want to either


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies it makes me feel better knowing that its not me being selfish i had started to doubt myself untill you guys said hes just being a pig thanks for your support xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ginny83

Men can be so inconsiderate sometimes, I really think they just don't get it. Just try and remind him that you're not in the right frame of mind at the moment to dtd and does he really want to do it with someone who's not into it?


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies. Sorry I went missing again. 

I am really stressed about my scan tomorrow and the fact that I have stopped the aspirin. I just don't know what to do. Shawn and I had a discussion about it this morning and I am going to request to be sent to the ob/gyn as soon as I can get in. My regular dr can't request clotting tests so I want to see the ob/gyn to get the test done. Like I said before, I really feel in my heart that the first mmc was because I didn't stop eating all gluten. I don't know for sure but that is what I feel. I have no idea if it could have been my placenta, I have no idea how I would know. 

It has been 3 days (today is the 4th) without aspirin and I don't feel any different. I don't have any heart palpitations. I just don't know. 2 drs told me they do not want me taking baby aspirin after 12 weeks. I don't know. I just don't know. 

I hope you are all well.

Kelly, I'm sorry your OH is acting like a complete jerk. I don't blame you for not wanting to dtd. I hope you can reason with him. 

I'm sorry I am missing a lot :(


----------



## Lozdi

ginny83 said:


> Kelly, I wouldn't worry too much about connecting your MS to the placenta taking over - it's just one theory and i'm using it to keep up my own PMA. Lots of women never have MS or keep having MS well after 12 weeks and go on to have healthy babies, so it's just one of those general ideas, not hard and fast rules :)
> 
> Loz, I think you got Kelly and I mixed up :) I'm not taking aspirin, but I'm pretty sure Kelly is.

Baby brain! Its Mindy isn't it whose been told to stop asprin at 12 weeks. I knew I'd get mixed up eventually! *goes to read through latest posts*


----------



## Lozdi

Kelly he is being childish, I understand a man has needs, but so does a woman, and a part of a womens needs are to feel supported by their OH! 

Mindy, ask them WHY precisely they don't want you taking it past 12 weeks, if they can't give you a solid sound reason, then you just keep taking it! I would hazard a guess that they are just saying stop it so that if anything were to go wrong they aren't liable for letting you take something thats not routinely prescribed during pregnancy. But then you have to consider your point of view...if you don't take it and something does go wrong (unlikely) then its you left questioning your decisions. Thats what made my mind up on taking the asprin, the potential what-ifs.

Announcement: MY ROOF IS FIXED AS OF THIS MORNING! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance: NO more leaky ceiling!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Lozdi. I will probably start taking it again. Shawn is nervous too now, after our talk this morning. I hate this!

I am SO happy for you!! Yay for a fixed roof!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, yay for fixed roof, just in time!!!!

*Mindy*, aw chick id deffo take the advice to ask your doctors why they put you on it and have now asked you to stop, i dont know much about it so wont give any advice myself but sending you lots of PMA and :dust: for your scan tomorrow.

*Kelly*, so sorry your OH is beig this way, definitely explain to him that for the first 12 weeks they generally advice no sex if you have had a mc before just as a precaution. After that I think its mostly considered ok but obviously only if you feel like it. Ben and I have only done it once since being pregnant at around 20 weeks, then i wanted it and he didnt, now neither of us wants it! We make sure we still hug and kiss and tell each other we love each other and things will get back to normal after the baby. Big hugs :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

It will be nice to have a bath without needing a fast escape strategy thats for sure!!


----------



## Lozdi

39 weeks 3 days Clo.....and full blue moon tonight! I refuse to pop til at least the 1st of september! Hows the tightenings?


----------



## too_scared

Oh my gosh _SO SO_ close now, Clobo! How exciting!! Come on Blue Moon baby!!

I will definitely ask my dr when I go next week. I will also work up the courage to call the Fertility clinic again. I feel bad for bothering them. But, I guess my baby's health is the most important thing. :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I am so mad at your OH. What Debzie said in her first sentance is how I feel. After everything he has put you through with his problems then he has a cheek to be so horribly demanding. I am so annoyersd I had to rewite this post as I kept putting the CAPS on!! It is a scary though dtd after mc never mind feeling to bloody rough. How would he feel if you demaded it when he was had man fluu for weeks on end. Tell him to wind his neck in, he should be supporting you in this.

TS - :hugs: Everything I have read has led me to think Aspirin has the potential to help and the very least doesn't cause any real problems as many RE/obs do see to suggest it of rcmc even when there are no specific clotting issues. As loz says, ask specifically why they want you to stop backed up by research. Any run up to a scan is nrerve racking without the worry of stopping the aspirin.

Hi to everyone else, just a quick one as at work.

afm - I got my blood results back, glucose absolutely fine. FBC showed the heamaglobin just under the lower level of normal 11.8 (range from 12 - 16) and my HCT is just under too. It is not that much under so I hope they don't insist on Fe tablets but is a big-ish drop from a few months ago when it was 13.8. I'll wait and see if I hear anything.


----------



## too_scared

That is really good news about your glucose test, Pink :) I hope you don't need Fe tablets if you don't want to take them.


----------



## Lozdi

Pink your using professional terms and confusing me! :haha: Is it your iron thats slightly under?


----------



## debzie

Ts its understandable that you are worried. I too was worried wjen i stoppef it at 6 weeks when they found the bleed. I was bricking it when I. stopped progesterone too. Good luck with the scan. 

Kelly you are welcome hun.

Loz yeah for celing repair Whooo hooo. 

Clo bring on those contractions.

Pink I recommend spatone liquid iron supplement it didn't make me as constipated as the tablets and you can get it on prescription. 

Afm had my 16 week midwife appointment just in and out as all was normal. Bp is behaving too.


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz- missed your earlier post YAY for having your ceiling fixed. Does that mean you can have a nice bath and relax with out the thought of seeing stars (In all senses!) Fe is Iron, FBC is full blood count where they check all bits of your blood, sorry was in work mode. Yes my haemoglobin and hematocrit (the amount of red blood cells in the blood) is just under normal levels.

Debzie - I'll ask about the stuff you mentioned as I don't need any further help with constipation!! Glad your fast mw visit was okay and yay for good bp.


----------



## kelly1973

constipation oh my god i need help and when i do go bullets ladies bullets tmi lol


----------



## debzie

I know what you mean Kelly. Prune juice does work.


----------



## pichi

constipation is the worst thing in pregnancy for sure! it's like rabbit poops :rofl: 

how are all you lovely ladies this evening?

*Loz* glad to hear your roof has been mended eventually! at least it's in time for your home birth!

*clobo *you're near popping date! so exciting!!

i think i have another UTI starting >__< i havn't had one in a while so i was long overdue for one really... just can't be arsed with all the fussing etc... of having to get antibiotics and samples sent away; just wish you could drink some water and POOF gone. that's not the case though


----------



## Clobo

Hi

Glad all you lovely ladies seem to be doing well,Mindy dont be scared of ringing at all, its much better to ring and put your mind a rest than sit and worry which will just make you feel worse :hugs:

I dont think anything will happen tonight, im thinking it will be a September baby now!! Rang the MW as ive been really uncomfy again and she said to relax, have a bath and take some paracetamol so thats what im going to do!!

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Yep, firing pebbles is not great. I tried prune juice and to me that was worse than the constipation absolutely vile stuff but many people like it (weirdo's -lol!!) I take fybogel and that helps, it did get better for a while.

Hope things settle down clobo if this isn't the start of things.

Hugs Pichi, you have done well considering stopping all your tabs earlier. I thought I had another one last week but the sample came back -ve phew.


----------



## pichi

thanks hun :) on tuesday my sample came back -ve too but i can feel it just niggling. either that or it's because i have a fat lump sitting on my bladder! :haha: he's doing mental tonight! must be those haribo strawbs i ate lol

fybojel makes me gag. having a problem with textures of food that stuff makes me boak like no-ones business. it's horrible :(


----------



## too_scared

For me, upping water intake and fibre from fruit helps. I find days that I eat more fruit and drink loads of water I feel much better. I love smoothies. I will grab whatever fruit I have in the freezer and blend it all up with almond milk. You can also add ground flax seeds to up your fibre intake. 1/4 cup of ground flax is your daily recommended intake. Don't forget water when you up your fibre. Without water fibre will give you the opposite effect! Don't want that. Avocados in smoothies are SO good and so good for you. It makes them nice and creamy like yogurt without yogurt. 

Clobo, I hope you are not so uncomfortable now. :hugs:

Pichi, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## kelly1973

pichi whats uti? rabbit poops lmao

loz yeh for roof just in time 

clobo how exciting you ladies promise to come back after as we LOVE you


----------



## pichi

kelly it's a Urinary tract infection. after having Pixie i used to get 2 a month if not more (the average is 2 a year!) so i was put on permanent antibiotics. i chose to come off them when i was 8 weeks pregnant and now they're sneaking back again :(


----------



## Lozdi

Pichi start chugging cranberry juice! (sugar free) 

I'm on iron tablets....The midwife couldn't get the blooming hemothingy to work (the finger prick iron test) Pink you'll know the word I'm looking for. So, they just prescribed me some iron just to make sure all bases are covered. It doesn't make me constipated luckily, infact, nothing does, my bowels have been more efficient during this pregnancy than they ever have! :haha:

Today, I am hugely hugely uncomfortable. Baby is very low, my waddle has gotten out of control, and I ache alot, especially my stomach muscles. The skin on my lower belly is so stretched now that I am losing feeling there as the nerves become too taught. I'm clinging to the thought of having baby on the first....going all the way to due date is a nightmare to consider right now seeing as I'm growing daily and belly is at breaking point. Giving serious consideration to instructing OH to get me some gloves so I can do a sweep. Or at least see if I am dilated! (Might not be able to reach though)

I want baby out!!!!!! Yup, I'm at that point! :dohh:

LOL at 'firing pebbles' :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## pichi

i take Cranberry extract pills Loz :) but recently they don't seem to do nout :(

i hope baby comes soon for you since you're in such discomfort. i was chunky before getting pregnant so never experienced that tightness you speak of. :haha: at self sweeping though


----------



## Lozdi

The discomfort wasn't really bad til today, but blimey its been bad today lol, I hate complaining, but its getting hard to move! 

Still getting nowhere on the name front. :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi, I'm sorry you are so uncomfortable. I hope you are able to make it until the 1st, but tonight is the full moon so... :) If you are wanting Lil Fella to come now instead of Saturday then I hope he comes very soon!


----------



## Lozdi

Must hang on til saturday! Then its furniture re-arranging time! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Got myself some raspberry leaf tea last night. Midnight tomorrow is when I start drinking it! And a bit of DTD I think is in order! More fun than moving furniture...I only did that last time because I genuinely did not like how my mum had placed my furniture after I moved house!


----------



## pichi

before DTD get yourself a curry and eat it in the car while you get your OH to drive you down a bumpy road :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Haha! This is funny :) 

I was just reading on Pinterest yesterday 40 ways the naturally induce labour. Funny suggestions in there!


----------



## Lozdi

I've been eating curry throughout, I'm used to it! I'll inflate the yoga ball thingy I have tomorrow, and get bouncing on it. Haven't inflated it yet because I know the kids will be trying to steal it, they have their own that they throw around the garden and when they clap eyes on mine I just know they will be planning to get it outside!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

*flails and runs away*


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> *flails and runs away*

:dohh:Sorry! :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - I think by that stage I'd rather move furniture!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrs Miggins said:


> *flails and runs away*

:haha: oh dear...


----------



## Lozdi

I just got out of the bath....barely! I literally had to go onto all 4's before I could gather enough momentum to actually stand up! My bath is quite narrow, and I just could not lean forward enough to get up without going on all 4's! OH is asleep....otherwise I would have had him come lift me out! :haha::shipw:


----------



## too_scared

Oh my gosh! I am glad you were able to get out!

I took my aspirin again tonight. I'm so scared for tomorrow.


----------



## ginny83

Good luck with your ultrasound TS! I can't wait to see the pics :)

I'm not going to advise on the aspirin since I don't have any experience or anything with it. I personally get scared if my doctor and I are on different pages. If you've decided to start taking it again, maybe let your dr know that you've decided to do that as if makes you feel less stressed and who knows maybe they'll be fine with it. At least it gives them a chance to tell you if they feel it's imperative for you to stop.


----------



## kelly1973

cant wait to see your pics ts xxxxx
clobo loz you ladies ok after full moon?


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Pichi*, sorry about the UTI, yes I was gonna say Cranberry juice too, not the concentrate stuff though! Hope it clears up soon.

*Kelly*, aw I will most certainly come back and visit you loads and cheer you all on!!

*Loz*, I feel your pain chick, although I actually had a good night last night after some paracetamol and a warm bath!! My bump feels so heavy now and stretched too!! Come on babies, out you come!!! Apparently walking up and down the stairs sideways like a crab is supposed to encourage baby further down!!

*Mindy*, good luck for today my dear :dust:

Im still here, full moon charged up my crystals and im carrying my moonstone with me now, its known as the midwife stone!! Hoping for baby this weekend &#8230;. Just gotta convince Ben not to have more than 1 pint in the pub this evening now!!

xxx


----------



## ginny83

Clobo said:


> Apparently walking up and down the stairs sideways like a crab is supposed to encourage baby further down!!

:haha: I have some very strange images of heavily pregnant women on stairs now lol


----------



## too_scared

Thank you ladies. I will let you know how it goes. It is at 1:30 today. I think I am 3.5 hours behind you ladies in the UK.

I am really trying hard to be positive. I am still having tons of symptoms so I am taking that as a good sign.

Thanks Ginny. I will definitely let my Dr know about the aspirin. I hate to do something different too so the stopping and the starting again are both bothering me. :wacko:

Clobo, I hope your LO makes his or her appearance this weekend for you!! 

You too, Lozdi!!

I hope you are all having a good day! :flower:


----------



## ginny83

Good luck again for your scan TS! I got all excited when I saw you had posted lol


----------



## too_scared

Sorry about that Ginny. :haha: I think our time difference is 12.5 hours or something. I'm not sure. I know morning for you is night for me :) It is only 9:40 am now.


----------



## Lozdi

Crab walking! Lil Fella is low enough I think if he gets any lower he will be crowning!

Can't wait to see those scan pics! I know your scared, but remember your last scan and how well it went, and don't forget to breath while your in the waiting room! And take tissues in because when you see that baby your going to get all blurry eyed! 

I have a big bag of moonstones left over form my crystal selling days, might lay down later (after midnight!) and place them all over my belly and see what happens. They are powerful stuff, I once sold one on ebay then a month later got a message from the buyer saying thank you, because she had bought it to help her daughter who was struggling to become pregnant, and the cycle she got the moonstone she also got her bfp.....that was the same time I got bfp with my 4 year old AND a bunch of mine and OH's friends all got pregnant too, its like it was in the air!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :hugs: about an hour now. 

That article I read the other day about how to naturally induce labour said that galloping like a horse is said to work. Then they showed a video of a woman galloping and 9 months pg! It was funny! I can just see you ladies doing that now... :haha: :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Galloping??????


----------



## too_scared

I know!! Haha!!


----------



## kelly1973

impatiently waiting for ts

ladies i keep getting mega back ache so bought one of those microwaveble heatpads do you think its ok to use as on the back it says consult doc before use if up duff


----------



## Lozdi

It should be fine Kelly...a great many things will say consult doctor if pregnant because if they don't put that, and a lady uses one then has a loss, they could be 'liable.' Its a sad day and age we live in where we need to be over warned about things just because its become common practice for people to sue!

Galloping!!!???? I can't even canter never mind a gallop! :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

Just wanted to update a little, as I have been mostly stalking. I had my 35 week appt yesterday. They did an ultrasoud yesterday and estimate little guy to be 7lb 4oz already and he is in the Frank breech position still. I know that ultrasounds are just an estimate, but i really think this is going to be one big baby! I'll post a pic for you to see :) The good news is that I am still not dilated, so the preterm contractions aren't doing anything. Now I just need this guy to flip so I don't have to choose between a ECV and an elective C-section. If they had estimated little guy to be around 7.5 or 8lbs at birth I would choose the ECV in a heartbeat, but my last baby was almost 9lbs and he got stuck and I ended up with a forcep delivery and nearly a C-section. I don't want to go through the pain and risk of ECV, labor for hours only to find out this one is too big to come out that way! Ugh I don't know what to choose :) hopefully he flips in the next 2 weeks!


----------



## Lozdi

Awwwww he is so cute! :happydance:

C'mon baby! Don't be breech! Give mummy a nice easy labour! Remember that the weight is just an estimate- 7 4 at 35 weeks sounds large, but they could be off by a fair bit. I hope he turns head down and removes the stress of having to choose between solutions!:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Lozdi said:


> Awwwww he is so cute! :happydance:
> 
> C'mon baby! Don't be breech! Give mummy a nice easy labour! Remember that the weight is just an estimate- 7 4 at 35 weeks sounds large, but they could be off by a fair bit. I hope he turns head down and removes the stress of having to choose between solutions!:hugs:

Thanks, judging my my size, his ultrasound pic (I don't think those chubby cheeks lie, LOL), and the fact that his brother was almost 9lbs at 38w 4d, I think the estimate is probably pretty close :) I am not as worried about his size as I am about making the choice on how he gets here! Come on little guy and flip! LOL


----------



## too_scared

Really fast update until I am home...

Baby is perfect. <3 heart rate of 158. Measuring a full week ahead at 13+5. I was really late getting in. Sorry to keep you all waiting! 

I will catch up later :)


----------



## pichi

so glad everything went well t_s :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay TS!! Absolutely Fabulous news!! Can't wait to see the new pics!!!

:wacko: Galloping!! I can't even trot atm never mind canter Loz!!

Had a bit of a cry when OH came home as I was so tired, my feet are sore and legs aching. I also found that my VV are not confined to my legs :cry: so the heavy feeling down below that I thought was just baby weight pressing on my bladder isn't. Googling says they should go away after birth but I am finding things very uncomfortable just now. Sorry ofr the moan I am very tired (ergo emotional) atm. I wonder if I can make it to 36 week at work.


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats TS!


----------



## kelly1973

yeh congrats ts cloud 9 i bet xx

ah pink i feel for you get yourself snuggled on the sofa and get your feet up big hugs chick xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good luck Twinkle, hope he flips!
Mindy that is AWESOME news hon, a full week ahead! I bet you are ecstatic! I'm so happy for you, your rainbow at last!
Pink I'm really sorry to hear you feel crap. Consider finishing work a couple of weeks earlier. Be kind to yourself. Big hugs.xx


----------



## Lozdi

Yay Mindy! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Can't wait to see the pic! 

Aww Pink thats not nice, I know that stuff goes away after birth...but that doesn't help how your feeling now does it! You don;t have to go til 36 weeks at work if its hard to handle, I went on mat leave at 28 weeks with my first, I just couldn't carry on! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had two jobs when I was having Edie and I went on mat leave at 28 weeks with one of the jobs as I was so sick of it. I finished at the salon at 34 weeks and I'm so pleased I did. I couldn't carry on.


----------



## Lozdi

2 jobs and pregnant! Your made of sterner stuff than me...I struggled with 2 jobs when I wasn't pregnant!


----------



## debzie

TS that is great news. Full week ahead bet your over the (blue) moon. 

Pink I would start earlier if I was you. I was going to go at 36 weeks with Emily but couldnt ended up swelling up and was sooo unwell I put mine forward to 34 weeks. I spent all that time until Emily was born in and out of hospital and in day assessment. If I had known I would have started my maternity leave even sooner. You need this time to yourself and be alittle selfish its the only time you can be. x


----------



## pichi

aw pink sorry your feeling rotten :hugs: hope you feel better soon!

Mrs Miggins; wow, 2 jobs while pregnant is hard going!


----------



## too_scared

Ok, ladies, I am home now. :) We had to go out of town for the appt. Not because we had to (because there is a brand spanking new scanner here in our hospital) but because the dr in St. John's wanted me to go to our hometown for the scan because that is where we will deliver. We had to do some shopping and then drive home for 2 hours.

There really isn't anything to add to what I updated already. When we heard the heartbeat we both cried. Shawn was allowed in the room so that made me really happy. I can't believe baby is measuring a week ahead! I didn't get a picture because the tech said baby was too small to see well then and that I would get a better picture at the anatomy scan. I don't know how good their machine was because baby was kind of blurry. But, she was able to point out lots of things to us. She showed us baby's stomach and bladder. She also said that Shawn must be tall because baby has long arms and legs. That was before she met him! Haha! Shawn is the tallest in his family at 5'6". But, I am shortest in my family, everyone else is 5'10" and above! So, it seems maybe baby got my family's tall genes! Shawn is happy about that!

Twinkle, that picture is just beautiful! He has the cutest chubby cheeks ever!! I hope he flips soon!!

Pink, I really hope you feel better soon :hugs: Hopefully after little Smartie comes the problem will go away.

Mrs M., holy cow! 2 jobs when you were pregnant! That is nuts! I can't even imagine doing that not pregnant! I haven't worked all summer and I am exhausted. I can't imagine going to work on Tuesday... Haha! I don't know how you worked 2 jobs. 

Clobo and Lozdi, I am looking forward to hearing of your new arrivals!! Lozdi, not until after 12 tonight though! 

I hope you are all well. Have a great weekend :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Mindy thats a super positive post- I love it! :happydance:

My BH have just stepped up a notch, ouch! Then again I had a big dinner late and I do tend to get more BH when my belly is full. :haha:


----------



## too_scared

I can't believe I forgot to say thank you to all you lovely ladies for the congratulations Thank you!! :D

(and I am making a new ticker now... :wohoo:)

I hope that those BH turn into the real thing soon!!!


----------



## ginny83

TS - what wonderful news! I'm so happy for you! How are you feeling? Do you feel more relaxed now?

Kelly - when's your next scan?

Twinkie - what a cute baby you have there! Good luck with your decision :)

Pink - hope you feel better soon x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Ginny :) Right now we are on :cloud9: So much more relaxed. 

I forgot to mention I have an anterior placenta. :( I was hoping that it wouldn't be that so I could feel baby sooner. Oh well! As long as baby is happy and healthy I don't care!!

Oh, and she said the cyst on my left ovary is resolving! :D

How are you doing, Ginny? When do you have your next scan? Are you feeling better lately?


----------



## ginny83

I see my GP on Wednesday and will get a referral for my 12 scan then. So I'll try and book it for the 19th September since that's when I'll be exactly 12 weeks.

My MS has settled down quite a bit - which is nice to have a pregnancy where I'm not feeling sorry for myself the whole time! Although I keep getting colds and coughs, but I guess it's because my immune system is a bit lower at the moment.

I've used my doppler once a day since I've got it! It's helped my PMA a lot!! I'm still super worried about my 12 week scan, but I kinda feel as if I'll be able to monitor myself until then.


----------



## too_scared

I am happy to hear your ms is feeling better. I'm sorry you keep getting coughs and colds. That sucks. I get a sore throat and cough nearly every night. It sucks. I guess it is a part of it all though! 

I can't wait for your 12 week scan. I know it is going to be perfect! I bet your doppler is very helpful until you can see your baby again. :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Right, im off to town with my parents in a bit to stock up on more paracetamol and maternity pads and when I get back im going to gallop round the garden &#8230;. Lola will love that!!! :rofl:

*Twinkie*, naughty baby being breech, is an ECV where they try and turn them round?? Lovely picture though, baby looks really sleepy!! Ive heard people mention a website called spinning babies that gives ideas on how to turn breechbabies, might be worth a look??

*Mindy*, :happydance: I am sooooo pleased for you, I was put 5 days forward and I found it really helped to chivvy time along!!! Yay for peach!!! Shame you didn&#8217;t get a picky, could you ask for a mini scan and a pic at your local hospital, sounds like the one you went to had an old machine if they couldn&#8217;t get a good shot? If not then not too long now till your 20 week scan, yay!!

*Pink*, sorry you are feeling bad, do you have a MW apt soon chick to get some of your worries out and see what they suggest?? Definitely make work aware that you are struggling, could they reduce your hours or something rather than just stop early??

*Loz*, how are you my dear?? September babies for us then!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny - love the ticker!!!
Clo - need to see photos of the galloping! 
Loz - get galloping too!
Morning all!


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies whoop whoop its september sooooooooooo exciting.
ts so pleased for you love the ticker
ginny my scan is on the 18th im already preparing myself for a let down and the barrier is coming up, my ms is too alot better as each day passes im more and more scared to get to that day i guess cause i want it so bad.
hope your all ok


----------



## Clobo

*Kelly*, stop right there my dear, you have to stay positive, thinking negatively is easy I know but you must try each time you think like that to banish those bad thoughts. Keep busy, the 18th isnt too far away and please dont worry about the MS getting better, mine just went at 11 weeks and look at me now!!

Big hugs my dear :hugs: xxx


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, I agree with Clobo! PMA all the way. I know I had my moments when I am scared but I try really hard to keep positive. I know this is your rainbow! This is the baby you are going to be holding in your arms in March. :hugs:

Clobo, you will have to let us know if the galloping helped :haha: 

Mrs. M, I agree, I want a picture of the galloping! 

I went to bed last night at 11:30 and got up at 10 this morning! Oops!


----------



## debzie

Kelly please keep up the PMA this is your rainbow, not long now until your next scan hun. I know how it drags. 

TS glad you are now able to sleep. 

Well I have a confession to make, not only am I not team yellow I have a gender scan booked for Wednesday. Its Chris' birthday on saturday and I thought it would be a great (all be it selfish on my part) present. It made me feel much better too knowing I will see my baby on wednesday coming instead of 2and a half weeks time. Also means Emily can come with me. Soooooo excited.


----------



## kelly1973

oooooh how exciting debs that in newcastle?


----------



## debzie

Stockton hun. x


----------



## too_scared

Oh Debzie!! How exciting! I can't wait to hear what team you are on :happydance:

Shawn and I are going to get a 3D gender scan in November :)


----------



## debzie

I get a free sample of the 3d scan when I am there. As Chris has missed all my scans except the 9 week one I think we may go before she start his next stint away. He starts puting up xmas decorations when the off shore work stops.


----------



## Lozdi

Doppler is indeed a sanity saver- your much more comfortable in the waiting room waiting for your 12 week scan when you have come straight from listening to your baby's heart beat!

I'm not galloping anywhere! But I will be attacking all my carpets with dustpan and brush on all fours in a bit!

Debzie a private gender scan is such a lovely treat you should make a thing of oit and after go buy your baby a little gender based gift, and then have some food together, thats what we did and it was a lovely day. 

Chin up Kelly! I know time will seem to drag, it always does at first when PAL, keep up with the one day at a time, and before you know it, it will be scan day! How is OH behaving? Has he stopped being silly about his willy? (Pardon the rhyme)


----------



## debzie

Chirs is still away Loz he's not back until after my 20 week scan.


----------



## Lozdi

My baby brain is getting worse! If it gets much worse I'll be forgetting my own name. :dohh:


----------



## kelly1973

lmao loz you do make me laugh, who knows maybe hes willy has dropped off with any luck lol

ts i got confused i thought you was having a 3d scan this time

ladies i keep getting funny feelings in my doodle is that normal?:shrug:


----------



## kelly1973

im a prune whoop whoop


----------



## Lozdi

Funny feelings in the doodle are normal (doodle! LOL!) the increased bloodflow to the area will make it more sensitive, and create all sorts of sensations.


----------



## debzie

Don't worry loz pregnancy brain is an awful affliction. 

Kelly achey funny sensations are normal. 

Pink just remembered I too got a vv on my doodle when I was pregnant with Emily it went after she wad born but it wad bloody painfully.


----------



## too_scared

Yay for being a prune Kelly!! And Ginny! (right? I think I remember you saying you were the same as Kelly :))

I somehow managed to hurt my shoulder. :( It hurts. I can't raise my arm above the height of my shoulder without pain. It hurts before it even gets that high. It hurts to twist my arm at different (regular) angles too. Darn! I have a dr's appt on Friday so I will ask him about it if it still hurts then. I really hope not!

I hope you are all well and having a good Saturday!


----------



## debzie

Happy 10 weeks Kelly and ginny

Happy 14 weeks TS.

I slept last night first night in ages, didnot get up to go to the toilet,to eat, because of heartburn or restless legs. Felt strange. Feeling good so far. Have a massive spot though on my chin.


----------



## Clobo

Yay for lovely sleep my dear, thats really good news, make the most of it!! Boo to spot, always gotta be something hasnt there :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 10 weeks Kelly and Ginny, happy 14 weeks Mindy. Happy 23 weeks me! One week til V day!!!! Sorry about the spot Debzie, how annoying. I've gone the other way. My skin is dry like crepe paper and my hair is so dry and frizzy I look like Ken frigging Dodd :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/07C62750-BBCF-4C8C-B414-FBBEC45AFE97-2350-000001F5D8FE12A4.jpg

I'll be posting this in my journal too so sorry about the duplicate, but here is my 23 week bump.


----------



## Clobo

Lovely bumpage my dear, you look really well chick. Love the dress too xxx


----------



## too_scared

Yay for a good nights sleep Debzie! Sorry about the spot. :( I have so many. It sucks! 

Happy 23 weeks Mrs. M.!! Yay!! Your bump is so cute!! I agree, I love your dress.


----------



## Lozdi

Thats such a neat bump! :happydance:

Debzie I think big spot on chin is a good swap if it gets you sleep! :haha:

Mindy its those pesky pregnancy hormones making joins and stuff softer- and easier to injure :dohh:

Having another uncomfy day today, very achey! Lots of BH, and some backache too. When I woke up though, my blanket arrangement was all over the place so these aches could be due to that. 

Clo! one day and your 40 weeks! Eeeeeek! How you feeling?


----------



## Clobo

Hi Loz

I was feeling teribble yesterday evening, couldnt breathe, backache, BH etc .... went to bed at 9pm, took some Gaviscon and immediaely felt a bit better, its just the waiting now tha is getting to me, would mind the pains etc if I knew it was the start of somethin!!!

Bring on the :baby:

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Oh, I didn't realize that you were that close to 40 weeks, Clobo! Time to start galloping for sure! :haha:

Lozdi, I'm sorry you are feeling so achy today. Hopefully Lil Fella makes his appearance soon. 

My shoulder that is hurt is the same one I injured a few years ago. I had to get physio to get it better. I hope that is not the case now. I didn't do anything at all to do it, that makes me frustrated! Haha!

I think I am going to gain SO much weight :( I have been so hungry the past 5 or so days. I am literally shaking with hunger every 2 hours.


----------



## Lozdi

Clo did you do the crab walk and the gallop yet? :haha: Ohh what about a crab gallop!

Mindy, honestly, don't worry about how much weight you gain, I have gained around 4 stone (60 lbs?) since getting pregnant, I went from 9 stone to 13 stone, I don't feel fat, just heavy! I am of the opinion that we gain as much as we are meant to in most cases, so worrying about it will only waste your energy! The eating tends to settle down some way through 2nd tri, but in first and early second we need ALOT of fuel to keep ourselves and baby fed!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you. :) I just worry because I keep seeing that you only need 300 extra calories during the day when pregnant and that is only near the end of the pregnancy. :dohh:

I think I will just ignore all of it and eat when I am hungry because if I don't I feel like poo. BUT, I should also start eating better! Haha! At least I'm not eating take out. :)


----------



## Lozdi

That calories business is a little unfair, Everybody is different thus we all have different requirements. I tried having 3 meals in a day and zero snacks....felt so weak and ill! We crave things fir a reason and if your craving food in general, then have at it! Baby weight does come off after you have baby anyway, and it comes off quite fast if you breastfeed, because the fat stores we lay down when pregnant are for the production of our babies food! :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

That is what I was told :) I have 3 friends who had babies recently. They all lost weight SO fast. They all bf too. I am hoping to bf so I hope that will be the case with me too. I was having body issues before getting pregnant so I think it is just that seeping over. :( But, before I got pregnant this time I was running and feeling very good about it so I am hoping I will get back to that pretty soon after baby comes (whenever it is safe to do it!)

Stupid body issues. :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I bf last time and the weight flew off. Hopefully the same will happen again! I weighed myself yesterday for the first time and I've gained just over a stone. I look like I've gained two, so I was pretty pleased about that. I lost a bit of weight in the third tri with Edie, it'll be interesting to see if that happens again. 
Wow Clo almost 40 weeks!


----------



## debzie

Happy 23 weeks mrsmig. Love the bump.you look fab. 

Loz so sorry your feeling achey 

Clo hope its not too long now.

Ts too bad about your shoulder, made worse by not being able to take anything. I too posted tge same as you about gaining weight. I have put on over a stone so far at 17 weeks. I'm eating what and when I feel like it, I blame drinking milk too. It does fly off though. 

The spot is a good pay off for a good nights sleep. I am debating on buying a new breast pump they are half price at the moment. Had a manual one with emily that I still have and did use. It helped keep chris involved and I think I will breast and bottle feed again this time. Do you think its too early? What if something is wrong with it??


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,


forgive if I miss something I am trying to remember 4 pages from memory!

Mrsmig - wonderful bump and you are still looking lovely and slim too. Happy 23 weeks!! Can't believe how fast we are moving along!

Kelly - keep up the PMA, you have had such great scans so far that this will be the same. Happy prune!!

TS - love the new ticker!! I had a dodgy shoulder that sounded exactly like you are describing. I got anti-inflam which I know you probably can't take at the moment. I hope it settles down very soon, I know mine felt better within a few days. I haven't weighed myself since the very beginning, I lost a lot of weight and maintained it for a couple of years (new to me!!) so sometimes struggle with my body issues. Having a bump that moves and knowing whats going on inside does help and reading everyone saying how much BF help weight loss is good too!

Clobo - only 1 day to go! How far over will they allow you to go? I was told I'd get a sweep at 40 weeks (tbh I hope I don't get that far though!).

Loz - sorry you have aches and pains today, hope things get better as the stiffness wears off.

Hi Ginny, twinkle and others I ahve bound to have missed.

Debzie - thanks for sharing. I think I feel a bit better about my doodle VV and told OH about them. I think a lot if it was embarrassement when normally I don't get too upset about intimate things. What a lovely gift for your OH and getting to find out the gender with a scan- so exciting!! Glad you had such a good sleep, it makes all the difference. Where are the breast pumps half price as I was thinking of doing a bit of both if possible but couldn't make up my mind whther to get one or wait and see if I can actually bf.

afm - my compression tights arrived yesterday so I thought I'd try them out this morning. Well, OH had had his shower and was dried by the time I had got them to my knees!! I was knackered just putting them one, I'll have to get up half an hour early tomorrow to put them on!! Once on they took a bit of getting used to but have helped, so far. Tomorrow at work will be a big test. I will see how this next week goes at work before thinking about finishing or cutting down my hours. I think work and then DIY/painting the bedroom in the evenings all last week made things worse. Only have one more coat of emulsion to go then I'll leave the rest to OH to put the gripper rods in and lay the underlay. I just want to get the furniture in so I can organise all the baby stuff!


----------



## too_scared

You ladies are making me feel better about the weight thing. I just weighed myself. I have put on about 5 lbs so far. :S I guess that is what is normal for the 1st tri. 

I don't normally take anything for pains like my shoulder. I will see the physiotherapist and just rest and ice/heat if I have to. I don't like to take too many pills. I am weird like that. Haha! It just means that right now I am used to dealing with it without pain meds/anti-inflammatories. 

Pink, my gosh! You are SO busy. I can completely understand you feeling so tired and achy! I hope you get a break soon. :hugs: Those compression tights sound crazy! I can't believe how long they take to get on! I'm glad you were able to talk to your OH about the VV. I would be very embarrassed to talk about it too, but I would feel so much relief once I did. 

I thought that everyone that bf also pumped? I know nothing about this stuff! Haha! I just know that my friends pumped for nights if they had to get a baby sitter or if they wanted a drink. Also, for some reason I thought you had to pump because maybe too much milk was produced... see, I really know nothing about it! :dohh: 

Debzie, did you find the manual pump difficult? If you think it would be too hard to use again then I would go for another one since they are on sale for 1/2 price. 

I hope you are all well today. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I could not express milk to save my life. I had a manual pump as well and it took me about an hour of finger breaking pumping to produce about an ounce. And then she refused flatly to drink from the bottle so it ended up getting tipped down the sink. Completely soul destroying. I just ended up being completely tied to her for 7 months. I didn't mind though.


----------



## kelly1973

ladies i have found two small brown spots in my underwear:cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How small Kelly?


----------



## pichi

aw kelly i hope it's nothing :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

like the size of a grain of rice


----------



## too_scared

I really hope it is nothing to worry about, Kelly :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Keep rested up, it could be nothing at all. Keeping everything crossed its all ok.


----------



## Lozdi

It could be old blood from implantation coming away, or it could also be from your cervix if its being sensitive- rest up, and call the epau tomorrow morning and see if they will give you a scan, explain how anxious these spots make you, and they should fit you in at the end of their clinic. They don;t want ladies worrying them selves into oblivion!

I bet everything is absolutely fine, but can completely understand the dread of seeing the spots. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Totally agree with Loz. When I had my scan at 7 weeks they were lovely, and happy to help. It's such a tiny amount lets hope it's just what Loz said. Big hugs for you Kelly. Xx


----------



## debzie

I just wrote a massive post and my computer crashed it nearly got put through the window. 

Kelly I agree with Loz Im sure everything will be fine, I spotted and bled until 11 weeks with Emily.

Pink the pump is from mothercare, it comes in the phillips avent breastfeeding support pack (thinkl thats what you call it) the pump alone casts £95 but with this you get the bottles and storage cups for £89 those additional items cost more than £30. Will try and find a link.

I was (un)lucky that Emily took to the bottle more out of necessity. She lost more than the recommended 10% birth weight within a few days. I was exhausted and so I expressed to give myself a rest. I also had mild Post natal depression. I found breastfeeding really hard, and found that this was best of both worlds. She was a really hungry baby and was at one point latched on more than she was not. I also topped her up with formula. I am under no disillusion this time. Some women take to it so naturally. 

TS in the uk they advocate one or the other and I was frowned upon for expressing. 

Right I am going to post before I lose it again


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You were lucky that you could do both Debzie. Breast feeding is really hard! 
My ribs are starting to feel very squashed!


----------



## pichi

no one ever tells you how hard breast feeding is! i'm just hoping for some luck this time around as last time my milk didn't come in :(


----------



## debzie

mrsmigg sounds like things are on the move, my stomach muscles are moving I feel like I have done 100 sit ups tonight.

awww pichi I hope you have some luck this time around, but tyr not to beat yourself up about it. 

The post I lost I had a ramble on the emphasis that is put on breastfeeding in this county and how we are made to feel like shite if you dont by the medical profession. I think far too much pressure is put on us. Could say more but will stop at that. x


----------



## too_scared

Debzie, that makes sense, that it would be frowned upon. It seems that if babies are used to one or the other it might be hard to switch back and forth. 

I don't know at all how hard bf is going to be. I am really nervous but I am really hoping that I am able to do it. I know that bf'ing has many benefits for baby.

The public health nurse here really pushes bf here too. She actually refuses to provide information on bottle feeding. :S

I hope you are able to get a scan Kelly so you can see your little baby in there bouncing away :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm all for BF'ing, but its a woman's CHOICE if she wants to bf or ff, and its atrocious to hear a midwife refusing to provide info on FF! And what if you can't BF? Does that midwife still refuse to provide support for FF?

I had to switch to formula with my first after just a few short weeks as it hurt to BF and my nipples bled, then I lost my milk. Not everyone can BF! Luckily second time round my nipples were tougher and it was much much easier.

The important thing is baby getting fed, whether its FF or BF!

There are special bottles for if you choose to mix BF and FF.

How you doing Kelly? :hugs:


----------



## hopeithappens

Ooooo loz, clobo so close its soooo excting

Mrs m - you have such a neat bump

Kelly - hope these spots mean nothin, I bet everythings fine but can totally understand why seeing it is so scary

Ts - hope your shoulder gets better soon

Debz - yay for the good nights sleep, I just feel like building a shelf in the loo to put a pillow on it I'm lucky if I sleep 2 hours without waking up for the loo

Only one week left at work now I'm excited but not at the same time I'm gona miss it loads, but hoping when I go up to say hello sometime the longer residents who have been there over a year find their forever homes, they're such lovely dogs but people tend to walk past them :(

Can't believe ryan starts nursery in 2days, I just hope he behaves with the other kids, because despite his 3 cousins being 5,6+9 he can be really rather rough+ive joked about him being the school bully but I'm sooo scared he's going to be really not nice to the other kids, fingers crossed he proves me wrong because he can be such a lovely little boy with other kids


----------



## Lozdi

Mentioning bleeding nipples was insensitive of me- I forget myself! Not everyone's nipples will bleed, mine had always been so sensitive I didn't even enjoy them being touched during intimacy! I expect thats why they were so sensitive to BF'ing first time round.


----------



## Lozdi

He will be fine Hope, nursery staff are used to new kids, and if he is a little rough, they will sort it. My 4 year old is a bit headstrong for nursery lol they had a right old time trying to get him to behave- but it was because their methods involved asking rather than telling- you ask my son if he wants to come sit for carpet time and he has other ideas he will say no thank you I'm going to do such and such instead! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Hope, I bet it is going to be nice to have some time off from work :) I am sure Ryan is going to be just fine for nursery too! I think sometimes we all think up things to worry about. I know I do!

Lozdi, I feel the same way, it is all the mother's choice on what she wants to do/can physically do/feels is best for her baby. I haven't experienced my public health nurse doing something like that yet because I told her that I am hoping to bf. My friend told me that she can be quite stuck in her ways about it. I am not sure bf will work for me. I feel the same as you regarding sensitivity as well. To be completely honest, the idea of bf really freaks me out. But, I really want to give it a shot. If it doesn't work out, then at least I gave it a try.


----------



## Lozdi

All we can do is try and see how we fare with it, I wasn't breast fed and behold, I am normal! (I was also frank breech and came out floppy and was in the NICU!) Biggest baby in there, I was. :haha:

Theres so much more to bringing up a baby than how the baby is fed!

You may well find you enjoy BF and it doesn't hurt much, but if you don't take to it, or find it too painful then your baby is still going to be getting what he or she needs. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Lozdi :) I was also ff myself and I spent some extra time in the hospital. I was only a little over 5 lbs when I was born and then lost a lb so I spent a few weeks in the hospital. I feel I turned out pretty good too! Haha! I do have a lot of allergies and my mom feels bad because of that, because she didn't bf.


----------



## ginny83

hi everyone :)

Kelly - hope the brown spots are nothing, have you seen anymore? Remember I had that day of pink spotting and it was much more than a grain of rice and so far everything is still OK. I agree with the others and try and get a scan just so you can have peace of mind x

I had a lot of trouble with breastfeeding, I really envied women who found it was just natural for them. In the end I exclusively expressed for 8 weeks and then switched to formula. I hired an electric pump and I loved that little machine. Sometimes when it was in it's case I felt like I was going to work carrying around a briefcase haha. This time around I feel more prepared for breastfeeding and realise that it's normal for it to be tough for the first few weeks. However, at the same time I'm more scared of breastfeeding too for the experience I had.

Anyway, Max doesn't have any allergies and I think only got sick once during his first year, so I don't think the formula did him any harm :)


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies no more spotting not sure ill ring anyone dont want to bother them and the docs here are poo so def not going there. im preparing myself for the worst on the 18th pretty much all my symptons have gone now part from the odd gag


----------



## debzie

Hope im sure he will be fine. Congratulations on having time off. 

Kelly why put yourself through the extra worry for the next few weeks it does you and your developing baby no good. Ring them that's what they get paid to do.


----------



## ginny83

Kelly, have you thought about getting a doppler? I know it's not for everyone and it can cause more stress if bubs hides, but it has really helped me so much.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I agree and thats 2 nurses telling you that!! Ring the Dr or the EPU. I advised all my patients to phone if they are worried about anything post op. I am sure it is nothing but no need to worry unnecessarily if they can see you. Some symptoms do tend to disappear around now but understand your fears after having a mmc myself.


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - I think its disgraceful your mw won't even discuss FF. I will try to BF but if it doesn't work out then I am not gooing to beat myself up about it. I was FF and although I do have some allergies and asthma I think its more genetic as it runs in my family rather than not being BF (my brother was ff and he has no allergies/asthma). I too want to a bit of both BF/expressing as it is one way for OH to be involved. One lady an another thread does both (but again she was chastised for it by the ob/mw's!!) but it seems to work for her and her baby.

afm- finished painting!!! woo hoo. I am going to let OH do the rest! My 'sort of' mother in law (complicated!) offered to buy us something for baby. We have lots of things now but she mentioned reusable nappies which I haven't got yet. They are quite expensive and I was looking at a specific brand (Little lambs) but didn't feel I could suggest what type to buy for us. TBH she kind of took be off guard yesterday when OH handed the phone to me. Do you think it is cheeky to ask about specific ones or just let her get what ever she picks. I did say they have moved on from terry cloths of old so she know there are more modern version avaialble now!


----------



## ginny83

I'd ask for the brand you want, there's no point her spending money on something that you really don't want. Maybe just mention to her that you've been recommended that brand :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Just had a text from my friend saying she will give me her nappies!! I'll give her something for them even though she says doesn't want any money. Now my dilemma ia telling MIL and suggesting something else for her to get. All the big stuff is bought, work have offered to get me a changing bag and blankets. I have lots of clothes and bathing stuff and 3000 wipes! Any ideas? I know she want to feel included but my mind is blank atm (nowt new there then!!)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What about a voucher from a baby clothes shop like mothercare or mamas and papas or even boots that you can use but by bit? You will get lots of clothes bought when he is born in newborn and 0-3 but something that will get you a few nice outfits for say the first year? Most vouchers these days are gift cards and you don't have to spend them all at once. Or how about something that will come in in a few months time if you haven't already got it, like a high chair or a baby walker? These things come around surprisingly quick. 
Kelly, please go to the doc or EPU or whatever your first port of call is. They are pretty rubbish here at times but when I had that scan at 7 weeks for my "cramps" which was actually a lack of symptoms they couldn't have been more lovely. Like Ginny said if its just a couple of tiny spots and nothing else, chances are everything is fine. It's a long time till the 18th and that's a long time for you to get yourself into a state, which isn't good for you or the baby. If you tell them you have had spotting they will want to check you over. It's best for you physically and mentally. Please go. 
Loz and Clo, hope you two ladies are both holding up ok. 
Ginny, Mindy, Pink, Pichi happy Monday. 
I dreamed last night I started bleeding. It was horrible. And weird as I have been feeling quite calm about things lately. 
Re breast feeding, I didn't feel any pressure from the healthcare professionals as I was the one putting all the pressure on myself - I struggled like hell that first week but I was so determined to breast feed that baby, it was something I had wanted to do all my adult life and I know I would have felt a failure if I hadn't been able to. I wouldn't have been a failure, I certainly didn't realise how hard it was going to be. I was just being damned stubborn about it. I'm certainly pleased I did it, but I know I didn't need to be so pig headed about it. However my friend only bf one of her 3 children - the last one - and then she could only do it for 3 or 4 weeks, but she felt a lot of pressure to do it and to carry on as well. I can't believe a professional would refuse to give advice on formula feeding though. That's ridiculous. 
I was also formula fed, and I have always struggled with colds and bugs but I don't think it's anything to do with the formula. I also lived with adoptive parents for the first 6 months of my life, but my mum and I are about as close as a mum and daughter can be, so while all the bonding stuff they teach you about is clearly important in the early days, if that doesn't happen, due to not being able to breast feed, post natal depression, or for whatever reason, it certainly does not mean you will never form a close bond with that child. My mum is my best friend. *climbs down off soap box*


----------



## kelly1973

the only number i have is the brampton midwives is it usual to call them or will they think im being a pain?


----------



## Lozdi

Totally formula fed I was, and I don't have a single allergy, or asthma, or any other thing that people could possibly say is caused by being FF. One of my brothers has asthma, and he was BF! 

Kelly around here midwives can't refer to epau, its the gp that can, however I just called the epau straight for my scan and they sorted it. Call them and explain you don't have a good trust relationship with a gp and therefore don't feel your worries would be taken seriously. 

I'm off to midwife appointment in a little bit, going to decline to give them anymore urine samples because they will only pick up the sugary stuff I ate at 3 am before bed plus the glucose from the 3 slices of white toast I just ate with a tin of beans! 

Pink how about you tell her you have everything you need, so she can feel free to buy whatever she likes for your baby, without having to stick to a certain thing/brand.


----------



## ginny83

Pink - here are some things that I didn't need straight away but enjoyed having, might give you some ideas....

playmat
swing (actually we did use this straight away)
nursery rhyme CDs/DVDs
clothes for when they're bigger
baby sling/carrier
sleeping bag for when they're bigger
baby book
board books


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies,

Dipping my toes in if that's OK?

Found out on Wednesday that I'm pregnant again after a loss on 27th July at 9 weeks (Although baby mesaured small for the whole pregnancy)

Feeling cautiously positive. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Cupcake! Welcome, sorry for your loss and congratulations on your bfp. We are a cautiously happy, positive bunch here, and always here to help each other through early day wobbles. Good luck and I hope you are with us for the duration!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi cupcake - welcome. Mrsmig said it all perfectly!

Ginny - thanks. I do have some of those things already! But I might ask for another playmat.

Loz - did you sleep better last night, not as achey today?

Kelly - I would get the number for the EPU where you had your first scan and see what they say, but if not try the mw. That is what they are there for, to help out-with normal appointments


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, hee hee I kicked the ball around the garden for Lola this morning, that was a kind of crab gallop!!! 

*Mindy*, I ate quite a lot too but tried to make sure it was the right things, not easy if you are craving naughty things though. Also I was lucky in that I got a load of exercise chasing a puppy round &#8230;. Nothing wrong with putting on weight when pregnant though, most of it will be boobs, blood, placenta etc etc and not actual body fat anyway!! Breast feeding and chasing around after a newborn will help get it off afterwards im sure. 

*Debzie*, I have an electric pump, don&#8217;t know the difference or used either before though so cant really help there. I felt the same, didn&#8217;t buy anything till after the 20 week scan apart from a few bits and bobs, if its half price though think positively and go get it chick :hugs:

*Pink*, mmmm sexy socks!! Oh yes didn&#8217;t think about having to get them on and off, think hubby help might be called for!! I agree, think of something that you might not need straight away but that will be a nice long term thing, maybe highchair or something like that??

*Kelly*, hope you are ok my dear?? I agree, ring them and see what they say.

I hate how they call bottle feeding &#8220;artificial feeding&#8221;!! Nice! Im going to try my best to BF but I want to try and express fairly soon and mingle the two. Might have to find those special bottles *Loz*, do you know what they are called??

*Hope*, aw it will be nice to visit work but good to leave and get some rest chick.

*MrsMig*, aw that&#8217;s so sweet saying your mum is your best friend, its nice to be close to your mum isn&#8217;t it :hugs:

*Cupcake*, congratulations my dear, stay positive and take one day at a time! My advice is to try your very best to enjoy it, soon you will be like me, 40 weeks and desperate for the baby to come out! :hugs:

I feel like poop today after a good day yesterday, hoping that means body is preparing for eviction!!! Lol!!! xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Welcome to our little group cupcake! :flower:

Keeping it short, just got back from midwife. Lil Fella is being naughty, the little devil has un engaged, and is sideways, with a slight chance of breech. I have a scan booked at 2 and if he really is sideways they will be thinking about moving him into engaged and popping my waters. So, maybe no homebirth for me :cry: But if he is sideways and my waters go on their own, he is at risk of cord compression and we know how bad that is. Gah I felt good today, now its all worrying. Gone from engaged baby and definite homebirth to possible induction and hospital birth with a chance of surgery if it doesn't go well...midwife didn't SAY C-sec, but I'll panic regardless! :dohh:


----------



## Clobo

Aw Loz, good luck at your scan chick, not long to wait now and hopefully all will be well ... why do the babies have to scare us like this at the last minute .... ill be there in spirit with you and waiting to hear your hopefully good news chick :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

We are setting off in a minute. NOT looking forward to it. Will update soon as I get back. :wacko::hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

good luck loz were with you all the way xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ginny83

good luck Loz - hope bubs moves back into position quickly!


----------



## too_scared

*Kelly*, I really hope you called and talked to someone. I think a scan will really put your mind at ease. As the other ladies said, the stressing isn't good for you or baby. :hugs:

*Pink*, our public health nurse is VERY opinionated and quite pushy about it. Luckily I don't have to see her much. She was happy when I said I wanted to bf. I am planning to give it a really good try and if it doesn't work I don't plan to beat myself up about it either. As long as I know I gave it my all. I plan to bf and express too. I really want Shawn to feel included as well. 

That is really great about your friend giving you her cloth diapers! I think what the other ladies suggested about an item that you will need later on is a good idea. 

*Mrs. M*, that is horrible about that dream. :hugs: I hate that there is still that damn fear deep down even after you get to a point when you are feeling happy about baby.

That is really great that you and your mother are so close. I am not overly close with either my mom or my sister. I am sad about that. I don't know why we aren't all that close. I just feel so different from them. 

Welcome *Cupcake* :) The ladies here are wonderful. Congratulations 
on your bfp! 

*Clobo*, I am trying to eat healthy food. I am trying really hard to reach for fruit rather than junk food. Sometimes that works. :haha: Since I gave up gluten completely I also had to give up take out food. That makes a difference, I think. I am still eating unhealthy things, but at least they aren't deep fried! Haha! 

I hope your LO makes his/her appearance today! I hope your uncomfortableness goes soon. :hugs:

(I hope you don't mind I borrowed your bold technique!)

Oh *Lozdi*! I am sorry to hear that Lil Fella is being so naughty. I really hope that he rights himself before your scan today. I really hope you don't have to get any medical intervention today. Come on little guy, engage!! I am hoping for a really good update later today :)

Hi to everyone :flower:

Well, my nose seems to have decided to work EXTRA well this morning. More than it has been. I came downstairs to let the dogs out for a pee and I could smell my fish tank! I am sitting on the couch, at least 8 feet away from it now and can still smell it! I think it is time for a water change! (even though I don't know how much that will help since it doesn't smell to a normal person! Haha!) 

I decided last night to make a traditional Newfoundland cooked dinner. The whole time it was cooking it smelled SO good. It is funny because cooked dinner isn't something that I normally want. Well, when I ate it, it tasted good but, boy, did it hurt my tummy. I guess baby doesn't like cooked dinner either?? Haha!

School is starting tomorrow. :( Haha! I didn't get a job for this year. :cry: But, I do have 3 weeks of subbing to start so that is pretty good, I guess. I am subbing for my friend who is a sole charge teacher. She is the teacher and the principal and everything. She has 2 students! Well, maybe 3 if the mother of a girl from last year decides to move back home. One girl in grade 2 and one boy in grade 3. (the other girl is in grade 2) It is going to be an interesting experience. I have tomorrow down there (it is a 45 minute drive away) without students to plan and set up and then they come on Wednesday. I know them and they are great kids. I am looking forward to it but also scared all at the same time. Haha!

I hope you are all well. :flower:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - keeping everything crossed he changes his mind and reengages, naughty little man. I know you'll be there now. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

I Caved and bought a doppler it comes through tomorrow


----------



## Twinkie210

Loz- I will keep everything crossed that your little trouble maker has righted himself by the time of your scan! I am pretty sure mine is still frank breech today :( he has 10 more days to decide to flip on his own, before I am in the same boat as you! My biggest fear is that my water will break before my next appt and I will have to have an emergency C-section because they won't turn the baby once the waters are gone.


----------



## Clobo

Hope it all went well *Loz *:hugs:

*Mindy*, hee hee course i dont mind, just found it made it easier to see who im saying what to, i stole it from someone else!!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

We are back! He isn;t sideways or breech- he is so far engaged that his head is not even palpable from my tummy! That was the best possible thing to hear! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

On a scarier note.......weight estimate at the moment is.........9 and a half pounds.

NINE AND A HALF POUNDS AT 38W4D. :saywhat::argh::ignore::headspin: He put 95th centile 'large fetus' on my report! LOL! I know weight estimates can be wrong though, so trying to remain not too terrified of his size!:haha:

I sincerely hope they are wrong about that! :haha::haha::haha:

The scan guy misclicked the drop down menu and put flex breech on the report instead of cephalic lol so we had to wait while they sorted that error out! :haha:

Goodness me though...if that weight estimate is correct I'm in for quite a labour. I thought my oldest was big at 8lb12 and 4 days late. :wacko:


----------



## too_scared

Yay Lozdi!! That is wonderful news! But not about the weight estimation :haha: I am sure it will be all fine. You will be able to have your home birth and everything is going to be perfect! I am sure they are way off on the weight!


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay that great news Loz. Mw getting all confused and worrying you!! Maybe the weight estimate is a bit off, but if not hurry up little man, you need to appear soon!


----------



## pichi

This is one thing I worry about - having a 10lb+ baby! I'm sure its nothing to actually worry about but because im going vbac im quite nervous about me peas size :/

So glad the little munchkin is engaged for you though :)


----------



## Lozdi

The sono couldn't get a head measurement at all, cos baby is so low down- thats why midwife got confused, she was not expecting him to be as engaged as he is and he does tend to throw some shapes that make it feel like he has gone sideways! I really really hope that weight is off..and off the right way not the wrong way! :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Yay *Loz *so pleased for you, i think thats why my MW said the same thing at my last appt and sent me for a scan to check too. Dont worry about the weight, either they are wrong and baby is smaller or they are right and there is nothing you can do about it anyway .... besides my friends that have had larger and smaller babies say the larger ones are easier to deliver .... hoping thats true cos mine is feeling pretty heavy at the moment too!!!!

:hugs: xxx


----------



## kelly1973

yay loz so pleased for you brilliant news you can have home birth brilliant news, wow thats a big baby maybe they got it slightly wrong


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wow! 9.5lbs. 

How lovely. :) I hope I have big babies as they've shown the bigger babies are at birth the healthier they are. 

So I know it must seem daunting, but it shows he's a lovely healthy boy. :)

Hope you don't have too long to wait. Xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

My last baby was 7lb and born at 38w0d! His head was a nice easy shape to birth, and this baby resembles my last one on scans, so I'm pretty sure he won't be as hard as my first who had a big round head! The estimated size is daunting, but not enough to put me off a homebirth! :happydance:

Honestly I'm just glad his position is good, I was crapping myself at the thought of him being transverse with risk of cord compression. :wacko:

Clo...looks like your going overdue! :haha:

Kelly, did you call the epau?


----------



## debzie

Yeah loz great news. Sounds like it wont be long. They can get the measurements wrong hun. 

Clo cannot believe you are now overdue.

Welcome cupcake.


----------



## Clobo

I know .... its going to take after Ben i think and be a tall, hairy, late boy!!!

xxxx


----------



## kelly1973

no rang midwife twice and everyone was too busy and was too scared to ring the epu, so i bought a doppler if oh and i cant find hb ill ring then he doesnt know about the blood as dont want to worry him


----------



## Clobo

Kelly, aw chick, why not try and get some sleep tonight and ring again in the morning?? Have a nice bath and some warm milk and try and relax, thats quite important my dear xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly. Please try again tomorrow. You might not be able to find the hb on the Doppler - its tricky anyway and especially at ten weeks - and then you will worry even more. Even though I'm sure everything is ok.


----------



## Lozdi

Kelly it once took me 40 mins to find HB at around 10 weeks...do you think you could remain calm after 40 minutes of searching? I think you should ring the epau, and get some proper reassurance. And please tell your OH about the spotting, he needs to know considering he has been going on about sex, the last thing you need now is for him to start all that up again!


----------



## Lozdi

Twinkie210 said:


> Loz- I will keep everything crossed that your little trouble maker has righted himself by the time of your scan! I am pretty sure mine is still frank breech today :( he has 10 more days to decide to flip on his own, before I am in the same boat as you! My biggest fear is that my water will break before my next appt and I will have to have an emergency C-section because they won't turn the baby once the waters are gone.

Hopefully, yours will be one of those cheeky little babies who waits til almost due date then does an almighty flip and goes head down and optimum position!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning everyone. Just getting on Kelly's case again! Hope you are ok today hun, did you manage to get an appointment?


----------



## kelly1973

hey mrs no one is answering phones im fine honest xxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

feel poo today so thats a good sign yeah? og and retching big time when i woke up


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good stuff. It all sounds really promising! I'm pleased you feel crap :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Kelly, im glad you are ok chick but i think its pretty bad that noone is anwering the phones .... is there an emergency number you could have for anything that you might want to ring up about in the future?? Our midwives have an appointment line, a general enquiry line and an emergency line that is always answered.

Hope everyone else is ok? Im having a good day, no sign of baby yet though!! Come on out!!!

xxx


----------



## debzie

Kelly I'm glad your feeling crap. I know no one answers the phone at the midwives base. I got mobile numbers for them all from the gps. X


----------



## kelly1973

its a poo service im guna see how i go


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well Kelly obviously we never know how it's going but I'd say if you haven't had any more spotting, and you have symptoms things look promising. As always I'm keeping everything tightly crossed for all you first tri ladies.


----------



## Lozdi

Kelly I think you sound like you are not as worried as you were over those spots, which is good! Because I bet nothing is wrong! Good to hear your back to feeling awful! (in the nicest possible way!)

No sign of Lil Fella yet....who can also be known as Big Fella now eeeek!

C'mon Clo! We are dying to know what team your on! That baby of yours is holding us all in suspense!!!:haha:


----------



## pichi

the'yre obviously too comfy in there Clobo :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

well ladies i got my doppler and well ive been sitting here staring at it for an hour scared to use it any tips ladies?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lie flat, pillow under your bum. Start low down, at the hairline and move it around gently. You should hear a whooshing sound, which may be blood flowing round the placenta and stuff. Somewhere near that, you MAY, and it's a big MAY hear a sound like a horse charging or a train. If its any slower than that, it's probably your own heart. Keep pointing the Doppler down and moving it around and around until you find something. What make is your Doppler? If you go on you tube there are lots of clips of people using them and this will help you recognise the right sound. And if you can't find it, please don't despair. Walk away and try again later. Good luck.


----------



## kelly1973

its a hi bebe lcd


----------



## Lozdi

Mines a hi bebe, but doesn't have the lcd. TMI doppler tips coming up!: hi bebe doppler has a probe....put the probe at the entrance to your doodle, and try different angles til you find the galloping noise. You should be able to easily locate your own pulse, use that as a reference so you know when you find baby, who will typically have a HB that sounds twice as fast as your own pulse.

I would strongly suggest setting yourself a time limit for HB searching, say, give it 10 minutes, then if you still can't find it, try again another time- if baby is hiding it can be sooo tricky to find and I don't want you worrying yourself witless for 40 mins cos of baby being a hidey monkey!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I only found mine about 40% of the times I tried, and hardly ever first time round. It really does require patience, and steely nerves. I often found that if I gave up I would find it after trying a few minutes later.


----------



## debzie

At 10 weeks I too found the hb on a rare occaision low down pushing the ange down towards ypur pelvis. Or as Liz said up your doodle angled towards the front. Good luck. Oh and plenty of gel.


----------



## pichi

it was 10 weeks exact ( i think ) that i found ninja pea but this is how he got his name- he'd literally swim off away from the doppler! try down as low as your hip area and circle the doppler very slowly while moving along your hairline... and like Lozdi said, don't sit for hours and hours with it as it will just make you panic (peanut has lots of room to swim)


----------



## Twinkie210

Even in the last couple weeks our little guy finds a way to turn from the doppler at some of my appointments. And when I went in for monitoring a few weeks ago, he was constantly turning away from the fetal heart monitor causing the machine to lose his heart beat for several seconds at a time. Sometimes they are just stubborn little babies!


----------



## kelly1973

Wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kelly1973

i found it was very quick went up to 200 at one point hope thats not a bad sign here we go worring kelly lol


----------



## debzie

the best sound in the world. 

Do not pay much attention to the lcd display it can pick up yours and the babys sometimes so comes back at mad numbers. So pleased for you. x


----------



## too_scared

Yay Kelly!! I am SO very happy for you!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> i found it was very quick went up to 200 at one point hope thats not a bad sign here we go worring kelly lol

Wooohoooo! Fast isn't it! It slows down abit when baby gets bigger, but will still sound fast compared to your own! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Clobo

Brilliant news kelly :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yippppeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## hopeithappens

Yay kelly!!!!!! 

Clobo, loz where are these babies? :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

the you tube videos really helped as it helped me know what to listen for


----------



## kelly1973

oh and the starting at the doodle bit too lol


----------



## too_scared

Good morning ladies :) 

I am off to work now :dohh: Haha! I hope when I get home this afternoon I will read that Clobo's and Lozdi's babies are on the way!! 

I hope you are all having a good day :flower:


----------



## ginny83

Kelly I found this clip really helpful: https://youtu.be/WnYHyjn4Sg0 so glad you already found it though, I was starting to feel bad for suggesting you to get one if you then had trouble finding it!

I'm also looking forward to hearing all about some new arrivals!! 

10 weeks today for me and I have my 12 week scan book for the 19th September! Trying not to get too excited still...


----------



## Lozdi

Big Fella is still curled up in his womb refusing to budge..despite some very vigorous housework yesterday! Started the raspberry leaf tea so that when the time comes the labour is a nice quick jobby...I hope he comes before saturday because I want his first ever Dr Who episode to be the one with dinosaurs on a spaceship! :rofl:

Any signs yet Clo?


----------



## Lozdi

ginny83 said:


> Kelly I found this clip really helpful: https://youtu.be/WnYHyjn4Sg0 so glad you already found it though, I was starting to feel bad for suggesting you to get one if you then had trouble finding it!
> 
> I'm also looking forward to hearing all about some new arrivals!!
> 
> 10 weeks today for me and I have my 12 week scan book for the 19th September! Trying not to get too excited still...

Allow a little excitement to creep in :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Hahahaha! A lady on third tri made this thingy for facebook timelines:
 



Attached Files:







loading baby.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - wonderful news that you got to hear the HB, its a great sound isn't it!! I was a bit worried that if you didn't find it it might make things worse for you but I am glad it is there to reassure you now! 

Loz - what else can we do to evict lil fella? I haven't seen last weeks Dr Who yet, forgot to record it :dohh: and haven't had chance to watch on iplayer yet.

Clobo - hope not being on today do far means there are things going on!!

hi everyone else.

afm - had my measurements for the lovely stockings but as the practice nurse only tends to do knee highs (I have VV past my knees) and not much experience with pg (I suppose its usually older people she sees) she is going to contact the vascular nurse at the hospital for more advice. I know I have the tights but was hoping they could give me something to alternate with.


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> Hahahaha! A lady on third tri made this thingy for facebook timelines:

:haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh I have just realised I am now a squash!! I was an aubergine for quite a while!!

Anyone use a nursing chair? Or what did you use when bf during the night when baby in its own room? Some people recommend a rocker/glider, others recommend something like this. Do you think they will be worth it? What about the bf cushions that look like a horse shoe shape?

https://direct.asda.com/Relaxer-Chair/001757533,default,pd.html


----------



## pichi

thats quite good for £40 :) a friend of mine had one like THIS and re-covered it for her recent little one's nursery :) i'd just fall asleep :haha:

we have a massive beanbag in our livingroom - i'm going to more than likely just use that as it's real comfy. 

happy 29 weeks pink :)

glad you got little peanut on the doppler :)

just off to catch up on this thread :D


----------



## Lozdi

Tights are not going to be comfy in heat! I hope you can get hold of some over the knee stockings!

I have no useful advice about bf'ing when baby is in their own room, I either co sleep or have carry cot by my bed so tend to just attach baby to boob and then let them have at it- but, I am a VERY precise sleeper, I can't even turn over without waking up. I should imagine a good strong backed chair with generous arms would be good, and maybe a pillow on your lap to help prop baby up? You could start off with baby in your room and see how you go with night feeds before moving him to his own room, as I could imagine having to get all the way out of bed and into a whole other room to bf could make it seem like hard work. Its really a matter of trial and error til you find what suits you baby and OH the most. 

Lil Fella aka, The Juggernaut, seems to be very comfy! I'm fixing to commence todays hectic nesting and raspberry leaf tea drinking!

I tried to find my *won't say its name out of consideration to Mrs Miggins :haha:* but it was not reachable and I didn't want to poke about too much!

I'm curious as to where Clo is!!!! Maybe today is the day!!! :happydance:


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies xx
isnt debz having scan today or have i got that wrong
that chair looks comfy pink and good price too
ginny my scan is on the 18th just before you whoop whoop
found peanut today too took me longer mind musta been hiding how often did you ladies check in first tri daily?


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - smartie will be in the room with us for the first little while too but was wondering about after that. I remember my sister taking down my nephew downstairs to feed him (although he was ff).

Kelly - I did use it everyday in the early stages, not long now till your scan!!

Yes Debzie has her scan about 5pm - can't wait to see new pics.


I put a link on my journal to pics of the nursery DIY. Its nowhere near finished but it give you an idea of what we have been doing and all the painting.


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> hi ladies xx
> isnt debz having scan today or have i got that wrong
> that chair looks comfy pink and good price too
> ginny my scan is on the 18th just before you whoop whoop
> found peanut today too took me longer mind musta been hiding how often did you ladies check in first tri daily?

I checked first thing in the morning and last thing at night, every single day til I started to get regular movement, so til 16 weeks. After that I was lucky enough to feel movement everyday so hardly used the doppler at all except when letting my boys hear Lil Fella's heartbeat.

Pink I'm not at all against FF, but blimey, its alot of work! Having to sort out a bottle and mix the feed in the small hours does not appeal! I expect by the time your sister had the feed ready and such she was awake enough that going back to bed to feed would seem pointless. :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

Exactly! which is why I want to be in his room, bf then hopefully back to bed (may not work out that way!) without me waking up too much.

Are you trying to sweep yourself lol?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

No baby movements yet!! Ive eaten a whole pineapple in two days now and going to try and make our BBQ chicken for tea quite a spicy one!! Been up and walking about playing with Lola and baking all day and all that&#8217;s happened is I have backache and im knackered, DOH!!! :dohh: I have some RLT tablets, wasn&#8217;t going to bother but might start them just in case!!

*Ginny*, yay for 10 weeks my dear, even if you cant quite get excited at least let some PMA in there :dust:

*Pink*, I have an Ikea Poang chair, they look exactly like the asda one and they are only about £60 too and loads of people recommend them, they are fairly plain and with a few extra cushions they are comfy and bounce/rock slightly too! My SIL gave me a BF cushion which she loved &#8230;.

https://www.mybrestfriend.com/products

How is everyone else??? xxx


----------



## Lozdi

If I could have reached my C*****, then I would have just had a gentle feel to see if I was dilated, but it wasn't easily reachable, so I didn't push it- if I was to pop my own waters then find it didn't start things within a couple of hours I'd scupper my home birth!

Indeed it may not work out the way you want, it all depends how easy you find BF, and how your baby is, going with the flow with an idea of what you would like to happen is a good way to go, and never ever feel bad if things don't work out quite as planned.

Clo! I was almost 100% certain that you had gone into labour today! :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Lol at DIY sweep!! Yes probably best to leave that to the midwives just in case!!

Well there is still time, ive been nesting like crazy today, building my little boxes for the nursery and making cakes!! :cake:

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

I have been nesting too...took serious offence to my slightly grubby front door where the kids run at it and grub it up, so spent a good half an hour camped infront of it with sponge and flash multi purpose cleaner! :haha: Its now spotless!


----------



## debzie

ITS A GIRL. 

Scan was amazing I saw her in great detail on a big screen. I am still buzzing. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







img024.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinksmarties

Woo hoo , congratulations on having a girl Debzie. A little sister for Emily, just wonderful!! Lovely scan picture!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww congrats!!


----------



## too_scared

Yay Debzie! Congratulations on another little girl :)

Pink, I also have the chair like Clobo, from Ikea. I really like it, but it didn't cross my mind to use it as a bf chair! Thanks for posting the link :) I think it might get moved upstairs! Haha! I hope you get your other tights soon.

Clobo and Lozdi, I can't believe there are no babies yet! Wow!!

Clobo, did they say how long they would let you go over due?

Yay for 10 weeks Ginny! That is great, time is flying! I hope you can feel excited soon. :hugs: 

I am so glad you got your doppler, Kelly. It must be a nice relief to hear baby :)

I am so sorry if I have missed someone. My poor brain is fried today! Haha! I am so tired. I stayed an hour after work today and I am still not prepared for tomorrow. There is no internet at the school so it is frustrating to say the least! I couldn't get the curriculum guides so I wasn't able to fully plan. :( Someone over the summer unplugged the wireless router so we have to wait for the tech guy with the school board to come and hook it back up. I would do it myself but I really have no idea how to hook up something complicated like that (it is not just a router, there is another part and I have no idea what that is! Haha!) and I don't even know where it was hooked up last year. This means no Smart Board to use and no internet for the Ipads for the kids. It is amazing what you can do with a school budget when you only have 2 students! Haha!

I hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay Debzie, I saw the news on Facebook, congrats! Is Emily pleased? Edie really, REALLY wants a sister! 
Mindy, sorry to hear you are so bushed. Hope you get a good nights sleep. By the way, the girls on the 3-1-2 due date thread all say congrats and happy second tri. 
Loz my friend tried to do her own sweep. Ugh!!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Mrs. M. :) I slept for about 7.5 hours last night. Tonight I am going to get ready for bed at 9! :haha: 

I just opened my school bag to write some plans for tomorrow and realized I packed up all my things and left them on my desk! :dohh: Is this the baby brain everyone talks about?

That is so sweet, those ladies are wonderful :) Please tell them I said thank you and that I hope they are all doing well. I wish I could have connected with the March EDD ladies. I just couldn't really connect. I am so shy.

How are you doing? Only a few more days until your V day!! So exciting!


----------



## kelly1973

awesome news debz a sister for emily fantastic pic too xx

wow v day mrs its gone so quick does it feel like that to you?

where are these babies????????????????????

good luck today ts back at school xx

pink love the nursury it looks fab

wheres pichi? and hope?

afm i feel a bit more relaxed myself so hope this isnt a bad thing my one bad symptom i hate is the flem in my throat ive had for 4 weeks its like a constant lump which then makes me gag and too much salivia minging not pretty lol


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies

Emily is over the moon I think we had persuaded her that it could be either but she is sooo excited now to be the big sister.

TS arghhhh baby brain, I know it well. 

Kelly I have that too had it on and off from bfp it is awful especially at night.


----------



## Clobo

*Debzie*, yay for :pink: bump!!! What a gorgeous scan picture!

*Mindy*, yes when I googled BF chairs it was either really expensive specific ones or this ikea type so we have one of those all ready to go!! Are you a teacher in a really tiny school, cool that the kids have Ipads!!

*Kelly*, excellent news that you are relaxing a bit more now, that&#8217;s the best way to be :hugs:

No baby yet for me, they send you into the big hospital for induction at 12 days overdue &#8230;. I DO NOT WANT THIS!!!! :nope: Come on out baby :baby: pleeeeeeeeeease!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

I am subbing for my friend right now. She is the principal and only teacher at a school with only 2 students in the whole school! It is in a very small town that has a dirt road off the highway to get to it. It is a 50 minute drive from where we live. :dohh: There is a boy in grade 3 and a girl in grade 2. That is it! In the whole school! Haha! I love it down there but the drive is killing me. I stayed until 4 yesterday but didn't get home until 5 and that is hard when you only have so much time in the evenings. :S Oh well, hopefully soon I will be set up so I won't have to stay down to plan anymore.

I have a question for you guys. In physical education class the students usually want me to join in. Is it ok for me to run (slowly jog) around with them? Their gym is only the size of a regular classroom so there really is no running, just jogging slowly. My dr said I could start exercising in the 2nd tri but I am still nervous until I can talk to him tomorrow.

Kelly, I am also having the same problem, usually at night when I am trying to sleep. It feels like post nasal drip for me. It is gross! I am not having problems with extra saliva but I have read about it being possible. No wonder you have been feeling so sick! I hope it eases off soon!

Clobo, I hope baby comes today!!

I hope you are all well. Have a great day!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My friend is a PE teacher and was running and doing star jumps and all sorts until 8 months into her pregnancy - however she doesn't have a history of miscarriage. I would take it very steady if I were you. I was advised to stop running, but I had only been doing it for 8 weeks. 
Clo - I hope that baby comes soon and you don't have to be induced. I'm sure it won't come to that though.


----------



## Clobo

*Mindy*, i think it depends generally on what you did before you got pregnant, if you are just slowly jogging and thats not a lot different to what you did before then its not a shock to your body at all and therefore very unlikely to be a problem.

Thanks ladies, im hoping for a September 8th birthday i think!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

debzie said:


> ITS A GIRL.
> 
> Scan was amazing I saw her in great detail on a big screen. I am still buzzing. :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Woohoo! Hello little girly! *waves* What a lovely pic! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

The stuffy nose thing sucks, big time, but it does tend to ease off. Its a response your body makes to the fact that your immune system gets a bit suppressed in pregnancy- basically your nose decides that given the suppression, it will make its self stuffy to help prevent germs getting up there that would give you a cold etc. Its annoying, but its purpose is good!

I dribble so much that I start to dribble before I have even fully fallen asleep, then the fact that I'm dribbling wakes me back up! :dohh:

Happy 10 weeks Ginny! I associate 10 weeks with feeling better about pregnancy because thats when I started using the doppler. :hugs:

Mindy, how about you power walk next to the kids instead of jog- you will achieve a similar speed and you won;t be worrying about jiggling your baby about.

Mrs Miggins was your friend successful? I can't imagine self sweeping would be easy, pretty sure its about a thousand times harder for me to reach my doodle than it is for a midwife to reach it! 

Clo, sure fire method to get things going: Send OH 200 miles away, and go shopping by yourself- guaranteed to make you go into labour! :haha:

Lil Fella is still comfy....I swear he doesn't feel big enough to be topping 9 and a half already, but then sometimes he feels even larger. I spent some time reading about big babies and their births last night, and I'm confident now, after hearing positive home birth stories where the babies were 11lb+ 9 and a half does not sound bad at all, even 10 sounds ok.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

All the stories I've heard about bigger babies haven't been horrific at all. People say they come out easier!
No Loz, my friend wasn't successful! She did have a sweep by the midwife if I remember rightly, but ended up going into labour naturally and had an easy time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and happy 10 weeks Ginny! It's one year today since I got my bfp from my last pregnancy. Obviously I feel ok because I'm almost 24 weeks along now, but it's a weird anniversary.


----------



## Lozdi

The anniversary of when I got the bfp that ended in mmc is coming up....its a weird one indeed because its also Lil Fella's due date, AND both mine and OH's birthdays. Its the 13th. Last year we went for a meal on the 13th for our birthdays, and I knew I was pregnant, because I had taken a test to see whether or not I was allowed to get pissed on my birthday! I told OH the day after, because I didn't know if he would be initially pleased and didn't want to drop news like that at our birthday meal as we were not actively TTC.

It literally feels like I have been pregnant for a whole year. Which is weird in its self because the mmc experience was horrid, but now feels like part of the journey. 

I put Lil Fella's A/C measurement into the gestational age calculator...and guess what ga it gave me? 43 weeks 5 days LOL!


----------



## Twinkie210

I think the difficulty of labor can't be judged on baby size alone. You are right, so women can deliver 11+lb babies just fine and others have trouble with 6lb ones. DS #1 was almost 9lbs and I had a difficult delivery with him and ended up needing forceps. This one is looking like he is going to be just as big if not a little bigger, so I am hoping he comes out a little easier since this is #2...


----------



## Lozdi

The birth positions suggested for big uns are what I wa splanning to do anyway, so really I don;t need to change any plans. They didn;t get the head measurement as he was too far down so I'm very happy to not know it-I think knowing that would have made it harder to approach if his head measures bigger than my other 2! His femur length was a week ahead, tis just the belly measurement making him 95th centile, and well, belly fat will squish up. I could have a faster labour than with my last if this one is big, as last one was 7lb and shot out- with extra help from gravity this one may well do the same! :haha:

I just ran up and down the stairs and was treated to a gush of cm! Also, I found my clary sage oil! :haha:

Hows that cheeky baba doing? Done any almighty flips yet? :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Ive had loads of cm today too, nice!!

Ive also heard bigger babies are helped out with gravity too so not necesarily a whole lot harder to birth than smaller babies! Lets hope so I think mines going to be on the larger side! A lady on my September thread has just had an 11lb 4oz-er!!! :argh:

Aw Loz, sorry the 13th holds good and bad memories for you, i tried not to remember any of those dates but i guess the way it worked out you couldnt really help it. Just know that things have turned out right in the end :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Its ok its not a bad memory as such for the 13th...was bonfire night when I actually went to hospital for the medical management- my memory of the 13th last year is of having a lovely meal with my lovely OH and nurturing a little secret as I sat there at the table with him. Its bonfire night that will be hard this year, given that I was in a room in hospital miscarrying while the fireworks were going off. :wacko: We shall have to make some new memories this bonfire night, such as Lil Fella's first firework display. 

I just gave my belly a jolly good dose of clary sage in sweet almond. 

11lb 4! BLIMEY!!!!!!!:shock::argh:


----------



## Clobo

Aw thats good then chick :hugs:

Yes, deffo get some baby earphones and find a nice firework display, some hot chocolate and make new memories!!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Yay for CM! :happydance:

My first was late...I popped at 40+4, after lugging a rather heavy old dvd player out from under my bed! Maybe give that a go! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bonfire night is a tricky one for a few ladies. Someone on our old thread had her loss on bonfire night and was really upset by that as it was one of her favourite days of the year. It was tough for me last year as I was very much feeling I should have been pregnant. We have been to the same display for the last 3 years, year one I was heavily pregnant with my daughter (her due date was the 9th), year two was magical as it was her first bonfire night and she was excited and last year I felt I should have been pregnant, as it was about two weeks after my loss. It was still lovely though as Edie was so excited about it. This year will be nice again hopefully. I won't forget the anniversary of the loss of the bfp I had this time last year, it was October 18th, my sisters birthday, though it wasn't confirmed until a scan the following day. I just feel so blessed to be in this situation now, where the anniversary is still sad, and will always be significant, but there is so much to look forward to. I wish every single lady on this forum, particularly those LTTTCAL could be where we are right now.


----------



## Twinkie210

Lozdi said:


> The birth positions suggested for big uns are what I wa splanning to do anyway, so really I don;t need to change any plans. They didn;t get the head measurement as he was too far down so I'm very happy to not know it-I think knowing that would have made it harder to approach if his head measures bigger than my other 2! His femur length was a week ahead, tis just the belly measurement making him 95th centile, and well, belly fat will squish up. I could have a faster labour than with my last if this one is big, as last one was 7lb and shot out- with extra help from gravity this one may well do the same! :haha:
> 
> I just ran up and down the stairs and was treated to a gush of cm! Also, I found my clary sage oil! :haha:
> 
> Hows that cheeky baba doing? Done any almighty flips yet? :hugs:

LOL, from what I can tell he hasn't done any flips :) He feels exactly the same as last week, but maybe he is sneeky and has secretly flipped in the middle of the night, a mama can wish, LOL. I have one more week before I find out for sure. I keep feeling my belly to see if I can feel his head, but it is hard to tell. I am probably poking him in the face and don't even know it!


----------



## kelly1973

tryed 4 times to find heartbeat have given up for today the lcd was reading numbers but not sure if that means much i hope it hasnt gone wrong


----------



## Lozdi

Its most likely just a hidey day Kelly, when baby is trying to hide theres no way you'll find HB within the 10 minutes, those are times it can take past 40 mins! Give it another go before you go to bed and I bet its there plain as day. 

I still stalk the old thread, but I don't feel right posting much, with my tickers and all that, I feel like its rubbing it in their faces...I have been agonising over whether or not to post on there to say when I have had Lil Fella...I would, but theres alot on there now I don't know, and though I know the regulars from the original thread won't begrudge me posting about Lil Fella's arrival, I don't want to upset anyone. :wacko:

Having mild period pains now.....yay for Clary! Hope this is the start of the start...I'm going to bathe in the stuff later! OH hates the smell of it, but thats tough- I like it! The nose knows whats good when it comes to oils!


----------



## Twinkie210

kelly1973 said:


> tryed 4 times to find heartbeat have given up for today the lcd was reading numbers but not sure if that means much i hope it hasnt gone wrong

You are so early still, I bet you little bean is just hiding from you!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - Pichi had the odd day were she couldn't find ninja pea (hence teh name) so don't be worried baby is just hiding!

Mrsmig - I got my bfp around now too, and I just realised my last day before maternity leave (if I don't finish sooner) will be the day of my eric. although I had teh date in my head I hadn't put the two together. That will be a very bitter sweet day.

Loz - ooo period twinges, come on 'unknown size' fella!! you can hide your tickers when you post (I think there is a tick box on the advance bit). Would you be okay if we posted for you or do you want to be ble to do that? As I am sure the would love to know how you got on. At the 20 week scan smartie had a bigger than average belly and long femur too, bit worried now!!

Ts - hope today goes well at the school and all teh computer/network is sorted.

Hi twinkle, ginny, Debzie, clobo!

can't wait to get home and get these tights off. They have helped I think but the gusset bit is rubbing where I haven't pulled it up high enough. It make going to teh loo difficult as it takes me ages to get them back up!


----------



## Lozdi

I'll see how eloquent I feel after giving birth, then will decide if I can handle such a post with the right level of consideration. 

Lil Fella was spot on absolutely average 50th centiles for everything at 20 weeks.....then 38 weeks and is suddenly a little fatty! It could be out a bit though either way. He may have had both his tummy and bladder full for instance, or he may have had them empty and actually be bigger than the estimate! Either way, he is coming out at home and through the traditional exit!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lozdi said:


> I'll see how eloquent I feel after giving birth, then will decide if I can handle such a post with the right level of consideration.
> 
> Lil Fella was spot on absolutely average 50th centiles for everything at 20 weeks.....then 38 weeks and is suddenly a little fatty! It could be out a bit though either way. He may have had both his tummy and bladder full for instance, or he may have had them empty and actually be bigger than the estimate! Either way, he is coming out at home and through the traditional exit!

LOL, maybe it is a boy thing, because the ultrasound tech said our little guy was exactly average at our 20 week ultrasound too! So was my first DS who was 9lbs born at 38.5 weeks.


----------



## Lozdi

All 3 of my boys have been 50th centiles at 20 weeks...but this is the only one I had a growth scan with, so I can't compare to my others. I can believe this one will be the biggest though, because I have eaten better, rested more, had far less stress, and took low dose asprin meaning the bloodflow has been absolutely optimum. Will soon find out! I'm mentally ready for a big one, so I will be shocked if he is less than 8lb! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

I hope the oil is helping, Lozdi. I hope lil Fella shows up by tomorrow! :)

Clobo, I hope you get your little bundle before the 8th! That is 2 days away!

Twinkle, hopefully your little guy has flipped in the night. I really hope he gets in the right position soon.

Kelly, I know everything is still going great. You just have a cheeky little one in there!

Mrs. M., I hope you are having a good day today.

Pink, that sucks that your tights chafed you. :( I am glad they are helping some, though. 

So, today I had to hop up and down and do jumping jacks. :dohh: I didn't really jump, just kind of went up on my toes some. I am not really jogging in class. I am kind of fast walking. I am nervous of doing these things but it is so hard not to because I am not telling anyone yet about my pregnancy.

Sunday is my EDD for my first mmc. :( It is going to be bittersweet. 

I hope you are all having a good evening :)


----------



## ginny83

I can't wait to see some pics of the new bubs and birth stories. I love reading birth stories! I find it so amazing that the ways babies enter the world can be so different.

Kelly - don't worry about the doppler, a couple of times it's taken me ages and ages to find the hb, a normal person would have given up ;)

TS - I'm sure the type of exercise you did is fine. Like someone else said, your find to do exercise that you were doing before it's just not recommended to up your exercise during pregnancy. 

Pink - hope you don't struggle too much with the tights!

Although we don't celebrate bonfire night in Australia, I really enjoyed it when I was living in the UK. Bonfire night is DF and I's anniversary :) However my due date for the baby we lost is 6th November :( So it's going to be a bittersweet time. 

Hello to everyone else! Hope you're all well xx



PS. I hope I enjoyed my time on the laptop this morning, DS has managed to crumb and rub into the couch an entire muffin I didn't realise DF left within reach :S


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies xxx

any babies arrived?

couldnt find heartbeat again just a reading of 236 would it be poss it detects it but cant hear it or am i clutching at straws:cry:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My Doppler (well Pichi's Doppler) doesnt have a heartrate monitor on it, so I'm not sure about that, but to not be able to find the heartbeat again Kelly honestly try not to stress about it. If you were to go and see a midwife today, and ask her to find it with hers, she would almost certainly refuse, as at this stage it's so difficult to find them and they are so tiny. It causes so much stress. I don't think they really like us having our own, though in the instances of PAL ladies they understand why we need them! Try not to stress. How are you feeling otherwise?
Loz, I'm sure the ladies in that thread would love to hear of your Lil Fella's arrival. You were a great deal of support to us in that thread and it won't have been forgotten. Have you decided on a name yet?
Ginny, did you not notice that DS was being very quiet? :haha:Hope you get the crumbs out!
Mindy, I'm sure you will be fine with the moderate exercise plus you are into second tri now and that's when they recommend you pick it up again. 
Pink, I hope the stockings have a bit more "give" in them today. I hope that date for you isn't too bittersweet and you can focus more on your maternity leave and preparing for Smartie than mentally going back to that horrible day. I found the avviversary of my first miscarriage really hard, harder than the due date actually, but I think that's because I still hadn't mentally got over the second one, and was starting to think I wouldn't get pregnant again. I'm sure when that week comes round next month we will both be feeling a little strange but I'm really happy that we are both here looking forward to new arrivals, and I'm pleased I found you at the time. You were a great help to me. 
Clobo!!! I hope your to do list today reads like this 
Walk sideways up stairs like crab
Gallop like horse
Eat 14 pineapple cores
Have hot curry
Get jiggy. 
Only joking. I just hope you are not getting too fed up and enjoying your last few days of being able to rest. It's hard, but my boss said to me when I was a couple of days over my due date to try to make the most of it, as you will miss your bump and miss being pregnant, just a little bit. And I did. 
Twinkie, hope that baby has turned! 
Pichi, hope you are doing ok and hi everyone else. I have rambled on.


----------



## ginny83

Mrs Miggins said:


> Ginny, did you not notice that DS was being very quiet? :haha:Hope you get the crumbs out!

I thought it was too good to be true to have 5 minutes on the laptop without little fingers reaching around to touch everything haha (I do watch him though - I'm not a terrible mum!)

Kelly - my doppler has a number display, although it's a different make. Often the numbers go a bit wild when I'm moving it about, and even once I find my heartbeat or bubs it takes almost a mind for the the number to climb up or down. So I don't think the numbers are that accurate personally (well on mine anyway). I told my GP I bought a doppler and she said she wouldn't use one on someone who's 10 weeks - so obviously it's really hit and miss with picking it up at this stage on the doppler. I try and think of it like at the different weeks people start feeling movement. Some people feel the baby kick at 14 weeks where others don't start feeling anything until 20 weeks - doesn't mean the baby isn't kicking if you can't feel it, it's just the arrangement of everything in our bodies. Maybe leave it for a couple of days and then try again :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

im trying to stay calm but i think cause of what happened at the last 12 week scan with the mmc im just so scared its guna happen again, will this worry ever end and the scan is looming so guess im just trying to prepare myself for a big let down


----------



## ginny83

I'm feeling the exact same way about my 12 week scan - so scared.

Even though I have been able to find the heartbeat on my doppler sometimes that doesn't even reassure me because the baby measured only a couple of days behind :(


----------



## kelly1973

just had two slices of peanut butter on toast and thought ill try again and found it straight away phew where does it go im a little confused lol


----------



## ginny83

glad you found it Kelly :) now next time you if happen not to find it again, you know bubs is just hiding :)


----------



## Clobo

*Kelly*, Hi chick, yes I think you need to try and be relaxed about the Doppler chick, its so early you could be picking up baby, your own heartbeat or even the blood whooshing round the placenta. If baby is hiding right down then its harder to pick it up too so id try again later on :hugs: I know this sounds silly but you must try not to even think of your scan, its 11 days away and the more you worry the more harm you will do than good to yourself, keep busy and it will soon be here and all will be good, PMA!!!! :dust:

*Mrs Mig*, well I have chased Lola round the garden, eaten some cereals and pineapple and done two loads of washing so not a bad start!! Just hoping they are free to do the sweep later and that it starts something!!

*Loz*, any news??? None from me &#8230;. Going to see a friend in a bit, then another friend is coming to walk Lola for me and then Im hopefully having my sweep!!!

How is everyone else today??

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I agreee with what the other have said. A mw wouldn't even attempt to check with a doppler at 10 weeks as it xan be so difficult to find the bean. I know its not easy but try to think that everything is going okay in there and maybe ina few days time you'll find him again.

Mrsmig - loved the planned day for clobo! Really made me smile. I feel the same, nice to be doing this together with you.

Loz - has the clary sage had any magic effects?

Ginny - I came across a funny quote on FB that I can't access at work relating to your story. I'll try to find it later when I am home.

Hi to clobo, hope you are sidewalking and galloping about.

Hi TS, twinkie.


----------



## pinksmarties

it take me so long to write post when I am at work I miss loads of things in teh meantime.

Kelly - glad you found it and feel more reassured.


----------



## kelly1973

just went back to when all you ladies joined to this thread and reassuring to see your worrys you had then is how i feel at the min you should read back ginny xx

wheres loz i wonder!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Still in bed if I know Loz :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm here! No baby yet! Did get some DTD done today though :blush: The clary set off mild contractions and period pains, but it wore off and I didn't apply any more, its strong and best not overdone. OH has work tonight, tomorrow night and sunday night. He might not manage all 3 nights! Good job he only works a short distance away.

Kelly I don't know how those little beans do it, but they sure can hide in there!

Midwives flat refuse to doppler you til you hit 16 weeks! Can;t blame them really as its hard to find through the tummy before that, imagine the length of booking appointments if they started dopplering at 10 weeks! Eeeek!

Ginny just focus on the day at hand, and the fact that you can hear that HB...you wil find that your far less nervous in the waiting room of your 12 week scan when you have just come from listening to the HB. When I had Lil Fella's 12 week scan (was 13 weeks) it was the same sono who scanned me with the mmc, and he remembered us and was really lovely and took his time to point out the HB and I was like 'Yup! Heard that just before we came to the appointment!' :haha:

Ok...we are totally well and truly stuck on names. We cannot agree on one at all, not even close.....:dohh::dohh::dohh:

Clo you should spend the day telling your bump in no uncertain terms NOT to come out tomorrow....then you will certainly pop tomorrow!:haha:


----------



## pichi

Kelly it is scary when you can't find the heartbeat but they have so much swimming room in there just now the little monster is probably just swimming off every time you try to find him/her. Mr Pea here got his nickname of ninja pea because he was forever darting away from the doppler. Even at our scan he kept trying to swim off to some unknown hiding space so he thought we couldn't see :haha: stay calm and try again tomorrow :hugs: 

Loz and Clobo - what are these babies playing at? why are none of them here yet?! :haha: your tummy ovens must just be too warm and snug.

afternoon everyone else i didn't mention :wave:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was so nervous before my 12 week scan. And my 20 week one. I was a wreck. 
I found something lovely yesterday - my calendar from 2009. I had saved it as it was a Miffy one (I have always loved Miffy) and I intended to put the pictures in frames for the babies room. Never got round to it but I'm going to do it for the new baby. Looking through the months I had written on how many weeks pregnant I was (with Edie) in the early weeks, and the dates of my scans, booking appointment, last day at work and due date. It was so lovely finding that. I almost don't want to cut it up for pictures now. I don't have a calendar or anything to remind me of this pregnancy, but every thought and fear is well documented in here! 
Loz I swear by clary sage. It's such powerful stuff. I was using loads of it, and RLT in my last couple of weeks, and I swear to god my contractions could have pushed out a horse.


----------



## Lozdi

Clary and rlt are amazing- used both with my first labour and gave the midwife a shocker when she tried to send me home at 3 cm dilated and I said nono, you come see me again in an hour or too after I have used this oil and drunk this tea and then we will see. Hour or 2 later, and I was 8 and a half dilated! That was one cup of rlt, and one rub of clary, and none at all of either leading up to the start of labour!


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies

Still here :coffee: going in at 5pm for sweep though!! Been eating my remaining pineapple and taking the RLT tablets, hope it has the same effect that it did on you Loz, otherwise tomorrow im off to town to get some clary oil!!

Yup even now on the dopper it can take a few minutes to get babys heartbeat if s/he is facing the wrong way, they are little monkeys arent they!!

*MrsMig*, aw i love Miffy too, calendar prints as frames in the nursery is a fab idea!!

xxx


----------



## pichi

Mrs Mig - what a nice find :) i had the idea of framing a Pucca calendar but i never got around to it :dohh: hello kitty is my all time fav though (i think its a given seeing as though i have them tattoo'd on my feet :haha:)


----------



## Lozdi

WE HAVE A NAME!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

We overlooked it thus far because its one of my 4 year olds middle names, but its a name we both like, and it doesn't have any negative media connections, which tend to ruin a good name nowadays...and its also OH's best friend's name...and its unusual! Jethro! :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

I love Jethro!! Fab name! Everything is sorted not so lil fella can arrive now. No more waiting!

Clobo - Hope the sweep goes well and fingers crossed things start soon after as I think if it works it usually does it within 24 hrs. You might have baby by tomorrow night -eek.


----------



## Lozdi

Clo ask the midwife how to sweep lol so I can have a go at it myself! I had a feel and I did find the bodypart in question, but I was not at all dilated, though it felt kind of flat if you know what I mean...like when TTC it felt rounds and resilient, and yesterday it felt like it had been thinned and squished...but is firmly closed!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am so glad you decided on a name! Can you have a sweep even if you aren't dilated? I never had to have one, but my cousin had two (well here they call it stripping the membranes, but I imagine it is the same thing). Her's never really worked anyway and ended up going into labor a week overdue and according to her nurses and how the baby looked, they think she might as been as far as 42 or 43 weeks and had the wrong due date.


----------



## Lozdi

Pretty sure you have to be a little dilated to have a sweep, otherwise the midwife would have to dilate you manually and that thought is frankly gruesome! :wacko: I doubt I'll check my cervix again, I don't want to annoy it. I'm pleased it felt as thin as it did!


----------



## kelly1973

erm whats a sweep


----------



## Lozdi

Its when the midwife does some sort of thingy to your cervix to try to get things going. Not a very technical description I know, but I'm not sure exactly what they do lol in the UK they will only do it if your overdue, or if theres a good reason to try to induce you before dates.


----------



## Twinkie210

I think they use their fingers to try to seperate the membranes from around the cervix, some how this is supposed to help start labor, but it doesn't always work :)


----------



## Clobo

Well im not dilated so she couldnt actually sweep but she had a good old rummage!! Yes its when she gets her fingers in there and separates the membranes and that is supposed to help start things off! Got to go back Monday at 3pm, also babys head not quite far down enough so need to walk and bounce :holly: just been with ben and lola and im knackered now!!!

Love the name Loz, think we have decided on Danny if its a boy!! Always been Poppy for a girl!!

Big hugs girls xxx


----------



## pichi

the thought of a stretch and sweep is a bit daunting *shivers* but i'm booked to get one at 39 weeks O_O a friend of mine had her sweep of a morning and was in labor by night :thumbup:

get on the trampoline Clobo :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Hee hee im tempted to borrow the neighbours tomorrow!!!

Im not sure how much it hurts when they do it properly but i have to admit it wasnt even uncomfortable today, hope thats a good sign!!

Guess it was a struggle getting baby in there in the first place so no doubt itwill be a struggle getting him/her out!!!

xx

xxx


----------



## pichi

you're obviously 5* in there :haha: he/she doesn't want to leave


----------



## Lozdi

:haha:Comfy babies! Mines kicking up a storm at the moment, no idea how he has the room for it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

These last few posts have made me cringe!
Loz, love the name. I used to work with a chap called Jethro, bloody nice bloke he was too.


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry! :blush::dohh:

I also went to school with a Jethro, bloody nice bloke he is too! 

I'm watching Mrs Brown's Boys, and cracking up :haha::haha::haha: When I'm a granny I want to be just like her and mortify everyone! Mwahahaha!


----------



## too_scared

Going to work is making me sad! I miss too much on this thread :haha:

I love that name, Lozdi. Shawn actually suggested it to me last weekend! 

That sweep thing doesn't soon too appealing to me! Haha!

I hope you ladies have your babies TOMORROW!! 

I hope you are all well! Hi Mrs. M., Pink, Pichi, Kelly, Ginny, Twinkle, Clobo, and Lozdi! I hope I didn't miss anyone. My brain is on vacation already this weekend and my bed it calling me! (it is only 6:30!)

I just got back from the dr, from my check up. Everything seems to be good so far. I only gained 2 lbs so far. :happydance: My scale here at home is not reliable so I think I will stop weighing myself with it! The dr was happy with the weight gain, my blood pressure, and he said the sugars in my urine was fine. I have to go back next week to get my maternal serum screening done. The results should be back in a week and then we will tell family and friends :) I am feeling pretty darn positive about this right now! I hope the serum screen comes back good. 

The dr actually got out the doppler and checked the heartrate. It was 150. He found it immediately. He literally put the probe on my belly and there it was! No moving around at all :wohoo: 

I hope you all have a good weekend and I hope I hear about some babies coming very soon!!


----------



## kelly1973

loz i love the name and i love mrs browns boys its sooooooo funny

not sure i like the sound of the sweep ouchy!!!!

hope everyones well xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

oh my god im a lime whoop whoop


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hee hee! Congrats. 

I love the fruit tickers but don't want to get one this time until I'm passed the fruit I got to last time. (Rasperry) 

Lime is very exciting!!


----------



## kelly1973

hey cup cake how are you feeling


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi :) Thanks for asking. 

I'm ok. Getting a little nauseous now. My boobs have been getting sore but seem ok this morning - so that's made me worry of course, but I poked them a few times and there is some pain there. Lol. 

I'm sure they'll be killing again by tonight. 

My HPTs have all got beautiful and dark so I'm happy with that. 

Felling quietly confident about this little pumpkin. :)


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, Mrs Browns Boys is hilarious :rofl:

*Mindy*, so glad all is well, what is the serum screening??

*Kelly*, yay for lime!! :yippee:

*Cupcake*, I did the same, had a fruit ticker last time so got a different one this time and never changed back!! Happy 5 weeks chick.

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Yay for being a lime, Kelly!!!! 

Cupcake, I couldn't bring myself to get a ticker at all until after my 12 week scan. I am glad to see you are feeling positive! That is great :) Also, I am glad your tests are nice and dark!

Clobo, still no baby?! Soon!! The maternal serum screening is a blood test that is done between 15 and 17 weeks that looks for markers that might indicate Down's (and 2 other chromosome problems - trisomy 18 is one but I don't remember the other one). If it comes back positive then other tests are done. 

I hope you are all having a great weekend so far :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Hi all!....No baby yet! :haha:

Great positive appointment Mindy! Time seems to have started to speed up! Will soon be your 20 week scan :happydance:

Yay for symptoms Cupcake....I remember my boobs being really odd in the first couple of weeks- one went up in size and hurt, the other couldn't be bothered, there was one week where I was totally lopsided :haha::haha::haha: I hope you get nice neat sickness like me, once a day in the morning then nothing else all day! Whats your plan? Will you be getting an early scan?

C'mon Clo where is that baby! :shrug::haha:

Kelly how you doing today? Still getting on ok with the doppler?


----------



## too_scared

Still no baby for you either, Lozdi?!? Come on little guy! Stop keeping your mommy waiting!

I can't wait for the next scan. We will get a picture then <3

So, I made my first baby purchase last night :happydance: I ordered some newborn cloth diapers :) These https://www.bynature.ca/baby/cloth-diapers/diaper-packages/newborn-cloth-diapers-package.html


----------



## Lozdi

Awww those are lovely! :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :) I think I will have to order one more package like this just to be on the safe side so I don't have to be doing laundry all day.


----------



## Lozdi

I have a bunch of these ones, they were the cheapest I could find on ebay, as we are on quite a tight budget, they look great, I hope they work nicely!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN7883.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lozdi

Think I might have a go at making this in a bit, with decaff...so I can drink huge amounts! 

https://allrecipes.com/recipe/coffee-shake/


----------



## too_scared

I think I was looking at those ones on ebay too! I want to get one size ones for when baby is big enough. I am hoping baby isn't the size Shawn was when he was born! He was 10 lbs! I got the newborn sized ones in hopes that baby will fit them! :haha: 

Are those diapers the ones that have prefold inserts or are they all in one diapers? I was thinking lately that all in one diapers might be a whole lot easier. No putting in inserts. The only thing different with them and disposable diapers is that they go in the wash rather than in the trash! So easy! I also want to get the sprayer thing that goes on your toilet so you can just spray off the mess and toss the diaper into a pail for washing. Nice and easy :)

That coffee drink looks delicious! I have really been wanting coffee lately. Which is strange because generally I am a tea drinker. But, I will sit down and think about coffee. Silly baby! Decaf is ok, right? That is what I have been having. But still only one cup every few days. But I want more... haha!

I can't believe lil Fella still hasn't made his entrance!!


----------



## Clobo

Ah I see *Mindy*, yeo we have those tests just called something different.

Im bouncing on my ball :holly:

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

The ones I have do have inserts that are washable, I hope my baby gets on with them because I am stubborn and WILL be sticking with cloth no matter what! Though we do have 2 small packs of newborn nappies from boots, just a precaution really as Lil Fella may poop too often to keep up with the washing in the first few days. I have 27 cloth nappies!

As far as I know, you can drink decaff til the cows come home and its fine! I am off hot drinks at the moment, because I'm just too hot in general!


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> Ah I see *Mindy*, yeo we have those tests just called something different.
> 
> Im bouncing on my ball :holly:
> 
> xxx

:holly::rofl::thumbup:

I LOVE the emoticon thingies we have on BnB...wish I had the same set for the online game I play, would be awesome! :haha:

Bounce more! Get that baby on the move! :haha:


----------



## Clobo

:holly: is exactly what i look like too, minus the lipstick!!! :rofl:

You are good doing the cloth nappies!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

I must look quite a sight myself at the moment...I am wearing simply a bikini top and a pair of pyjama bottoms with animal from sesame street all over them. :coolio::haha:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :) I think I will have a coffee soon! It was cold and rainy here for the whole week so I guess that is why I wanted hot drinks so much. Today is nice and sunny again so maybe no coffee today. 

I can't wait until I can order all my cloth diapers. I am going to stick with the too. No going to disposables! 

Clobo, I think that all the tests are called different things everywhere. :dohh: I really hope the bouncing helps very soon!!

I also love the emoticons on this site. I always want to use them when I am chatting with my friend on google chat.


----------



## Clobo

I had a decaf mocha the other day and remembered how yummy it was!!! :coffee:

Love sesame street! That sounds like an ACE outfit, i alternate between baggy topped leggings and long t shirts and a couple of maxi dresses, havent worn a bra for about 3 weeks now!!! Sexy!!! :kiss:

xxx


----------



## kelly1973

lol i have my disney pjs on at the min, i cant wait to get my bra on in the morning my Lills kill me at the min i found heartbeat twice today.
whats everyone doing?


----------



## too_scared

I am so glad you found the heartbeat 2 times today! :D That is really exciting!

I am wearing and old TOOL t-shirt and paint covered black fleece pants. My allergies are going bananas so my nose and eyes are red and running. Very attractive! Haha!

I have to wear a bra or I find my chest hurts even worse. It is really bad when I take my bra off in the night. Ouch!!

(I broke down and made a cafe mocha (decaf). YUM!)


----------



## too_scared

Oh my gosh! My allergies have gone haywire!! I am suffering SO bad right now. :( Any tips on how to deal with this??


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies happy orange ts xxxxx


----------



## ginny83

what's after a lime? I don't think I got past lime last time

sorry I don't have any advice about allergies TS :( maybe try visiting your chemist, at least they'll be able to tell you what's safe to take or not. 

Hope your bouncing pays off clobo! Almost a week overdue!

I'm also another have to wear a bra person - although my nips have been annoying me rubbing on my bra lately. I use to have quite flat nips and at the moment they seem very pokey!

The other week I was doing a bit of random googling and found this ultrasound training place not too far from where I live. Anyway they are always looking for pregnant models to show doctors how the machines work. I called them and they said they we're looking for people in their 1st tri during September. Sooooo I get a free scan next Saturday eek! I actually get paid $25 for it and get a copy of the images they take, but it's not a "medical" scan so they said they won't be telling me any medical info from it, but if they find something "of concern" from their doctor who'll scan me first then they call it off and recommend I see my own doctor. I'll be 11+3.


----------



## Twinkie210

too_scared said:


> Oh my gosh! My allergies have gone haywire!! I am suffering SO bad right now. :( Any tips on how to deal with this??

About the only thing my Dr. ever said I could use was a saline nose spray... I might have been able to take benedryl too, I can't remember. Luckily I have been pretty healthy this pregnancy and no symptoms requiring OTC meds!


----------



## Twinkie210

That is awesome Ginny! I was always too scared to go to an ultrasound place before my Dr. did one, but I am sure that since your pregnancy is going well the scan will be great! It is neat you get free pics too!


----------



## ginny83

yeah I'm a bit nervous about that, but my dr doesn't actually do any herself anyway - even when she requests one it's always done at another location. So I'm just kinda thinking of it as a private scan that I'm getting for free.

I actually have my proper 12 week scan 4 days later so it'll be interesting to see if the little bug changes much over 4 days hehe


----------



## Clobo

*Mindy*, wow 15 weeks, look at you :yippee:

*Ginny*, that&#8217;s awesome having a scan like that, I guess they have to train on someone that&#8217;s a brilliant idea chick!!

I didn&#8217;t have allergies but I had sinusitis when I was about 16 weeks and had to take antibiotics for it. Id go to your doctor if they are really bad and see what they suggest?? Bit random but some people take a teaspoon of honey in the morning and swear that helps?? Not sure how maybe something to do with the fact its made with pollen??? :saywhat:

Im still bouncing, keep telling baby it&#8217;s a lovely sunny weekend and to come out now!!

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy Lime TS. Clobo is right about the honey. You'll have to get local honey if they produce it as they say it contain small amounts of pollen which your body gradually get used to. It is probably better to begin it before things get bad i.e. before the hayfever season starts but it may be worth a try. During my 1st pg I had really bad itch and hives and was given Citirizine but told only to use if absolutely necessary as none are really recommended during 1st tri.

Clobo - is the bouncing helping at all? Come baby!!

Ginny - thats fab news about getting the scan for free and getting to see baby a little bit sooner!

Kelly -glad you got to hear baby twice yesterday. How has the OH been? As he listened to the hb and getting excited?

Loz -anything from you today? Used any more of the clary sage?

Hi Twinkie!

Hi to everyone else. 

I had an epic bathroom cleaning session yesterday. I was just going to do the usual but ended up scrubbing all the walls and ceiling as when I went to wipe they were filthy black, which wasn't immediately obvious till you wiped them! I also had to clean up all the paint the OH had left splattered all over the bathroom form his attempts at cleaning the brushes/rollers etc -men!


----------



## too_scared

Wow, Ginny! That is really great to get a free scan :happydance: And you get to see your baby earlier than you expected to! Yay! A plum is after the lime :)

Still no baby, Clobo! Wow. Keep bouncing!!

Twinkie, I just realized that I have been calling you Twinkle. Oops! Has baby moved yet?

Pink, I think I need to borrow some of your get up and go! Haha! I did a water change on my fish tank and did 3 loads of laundry and I was pooped. (Kelly is a lime this week, I am an orange ;))

Lozdi, is today the day??? 

How are you doing today Kelly?

Hi to everyone else :flower: 

Thank you for the suggestions about my allergies. I think I will go out and get some saline nasal spray today. I have a neti pot but I couldn't use it yesterday since my sinuses were so swollen from sneezing that they were blocked. Today it is much better so far. The few times that I did sneeze, though, I noticed that my stomach muscles are sore from sneezing about 200 times yesterday. :dohh: I also went through an entire box of tissues yesterday. I am hoping that saline spray will keep my nasal passages open and hopefully that will help.

I don't think honey will help, unfortunately. I know there is a place in Newfoundland that makes honey, but my allergies are more indoor allergies. As far as I know, from the testing I have had, the only outside allergen I have are "trees". Not very specific! I don't think bees get pollen from trees so I don't think it will help. :( I am most allergic to dust and that is pretty much impossible to avoid. I hope that this isn't the start of something that will last longer. 

I can't believe I am an orange!! Wow! 5 more weeks and I will be 1/2 way there! 

Also, today is the due date for my first mc. I am sad that I should be holding my baby in my arms now, but, I am holding my baby in my womb, so it is a little easier. I just have to wait a little longer to hold baby in my arms.


----------



## Clobo

Aw Mindy, :hugs: for today chick but these things happen for a reason i always think and you have that baby in your belly now, give those tummy muscles a squeeze and "hug" your baby.

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Yay for free scan! :happydance:

I have no useful info on allergies, I haven't had much experience of them except an old housemate who was allergic to cats, he was cured by sticking it out and not avoiding the cats, few weeks later and he could be around any cat! 

No baby yet! We DTD earlier and I have been going up and down the stairs alot with massive piles of laundry...haven't used clary again yet as I don't want to over use it now and then find I hate it in actual labour- oils are funny like that. I still can't come into contact with geranium oil after using too much of it years ago!


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies hope your all ok
wow pink wish i had your energy ive been rough today ms all day and cant eat a thing been on sofa all day feeling sorry for myself oh headr hb think hes getting excited he hasnt mentioned dtd again not sure when ill do it maybe when if i get that far 20 weeks.dam i really do feel pooey i want my mum lol


----------



## too_scared

I hope you feel better soon, Kelly :hugs: I am glad your OH seems to be getting more excited now.


----------



## pichi

These babies in this thread must be so comfy! Haha!

yay for the free scan! That's excellent news! Who would pass up on a free look at tadpole :haha: 

Kelly so glad you are finding your little ninja on the Doppler now :D little wiggle-monsters they can be!

Hi to everyone else :) hope everyone had a good weekend. I managed to get a sneaky trip to Ikea in today :) still forgot things though :nope: gives an excuse to go again :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I finally got round to making that ice coffee shake. Its completely gorgeous!:happydance:

Kelly sounds like your OH is now realising fully that there is a little person in you that you made together, I expect he will be more understanding now, you don't have to DTD at all if you don't want, but if you find yourself wanting to, then its ok just be gentle and don't choose positions that could squish you. :hugs:

I have never been to Ikea! I hear it does bad things to money so I avoid it as we are on quite a tight budget lately! :haha:

I had some slightly orangey tinged cm earlier, and a couple of crampy feelings...Lil Fella feels huge today! He is so low down walking is an effort!


----------



## too_scared

I really hope he comes soon!!

(I really am going to have to try that drink!)


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - happy orange! Sorry :dohh: Can't help more with the allergies. I am allergic to dust mites but it seems better as I have gotten older. Still very allergic to cats no matter how long I am around them. Shame as I really wanted to be vet nurse when I was younger but couldn't see what I was doing for streaming nose and puffy eyes!

Kelly - Happy Lime! Glad OH is feeling a bit more excited. My OH only got excited after the scans and properly after the 20 week one. Hope the ms settles soon.

Pichi - argh I am so jealous!! I should have put an order in with you!!:haha:

Loz - fingers crossed this is the start of something. We need a baby now, but technically clobo is the over due one, so hurry on baby clobo!

I did more cleaning doing the windows and hoovering the cobwebs from the ceilings downstairs, but then had a cry when I realised my chicken wasn't defrosted fully this afternoon. Damned hormones!! So my planned Sunday roast ended up being tuna on toast, but my rice pudding turned out fab.


----------



## too_scared

I am allergic to things with fur too. I have 2 cats and 2 dogs. I find I am ok with the cats now because I have had them for so long. I only have problems with them if I rub them and then rub my eyes. Or if one of them scratched my by accident - like jumping on me or something. I am ok with my dogs, no problems at all. I think it is because they are raw fed. That usually helps with allergies some how. My friends don't find my dogs bad either :)

Pichi, I am so jealous of your Ikea trip! 

I did nothing today. Haha! I have a rotten headache again. I hate that headaches wipe me out like this. I have to plan lessons for the week and I haven't done a thing yet :( It is 6 pm. I have drank so much water today and all it has done is made me pee every 5 minutes! :haha: I tried a coffee too but it didn't help. Booooo! It could be remnants of my allergy issues yesterday. They are much better today but I still have sinus pressure. The saline nasal spray is helpful :)


----------



## Lozdi

Wheres Clo??? It might be baby time!!!

Lil Fella still very very comfy, still lots of cm! 

I have a decent amount of energy today, so hoping to get some more house scrubbed vigorously!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I was just telling my husband that our little guy is far too comfy in his squished little home :) From what I can tell he still hasn't dropped yet, so while my Mom and husband think he will be born later this week, I think they are crazy and he is going to hold out until at least the end of next week :) Although if he goes much longer I may not be able to walk upright!


----------



## Lozdi

Eeek! I can still walk upright, but, if I put my left foot first when I stand its hard and a bit agonising, whereas if I go right foot first its totally fine! 

OH was just complaining because its our birthdays on thursday and he wishes we could go out for a meal...but I'm not comfy anywhere but home at the moment!


----------



## Clobo

Sorry ladies Im still here!! Third attempt at sweep failed as no change since friday, head needs to go down even further and not dilated at all :nope: so ill be walking with Ben and Lola again later and bouncing on my ball!! :holly: Im betting on an induction at the end of the week!!

I also bet Baby Loz beats me to it!!!!

Glad everyone seems ok at the moment, makes me happy to see all you ladies in good spirits and all going well. xxx


----------



## Lozdi

:wacko:Blimey! So either way, your going to meet baby by the end of the week! 

I sincerely hope my baby comes before the end of the week lol, at this rate if that scan was correct I'm going to have a big un. When he does breathing practice I feel him doing it, he does feel big! 

You could pop spontaneously, with my first my cervix dilated super fast after my waters went- though I don't know how far I was dilated before waters went, the waters were the first indication for me. I did go from 3 cms to 8 and a half within a couple of hours though.


----------



## Lozdi

I gave in and had another rummage round the cervix.....I appear to be about 1 cm dilated, and actually think I felt baby's head...it must have been his head right? Can't imagine what else up there would feel hard and bony! I stopped when I felt that, don't want to pop my own waters, came back downstairs and had a period pain, so maybe I have helped by having a rummage! I hope so, I really can't get any bigger! :dohh:


----------



## pichi

Oh my god loz that must have been strange! Cli I hope baby comes soon! Did you think you'd ever see 41 weeks? Hehe 

hope everyone is well :flower: im currently making some piping for the bedding :) 6m of the stuff! Its taken me forever! Haha


----------



## too_scared

Wow! You are making the piping! That is a lot of work. I bet it is going to be absolutely gorgeous when it is all done. I hope you post pictures.

I can't believe there are still no babies! This is nuts. Come on you two, come out and meet your mommies!

Well, it looks like Tropical Storm Leslie is going to wreck havoc on us tomorrow. They are forecasting about 70 mm of rain from now until tomorrow morning. Our hometown is west of us and is already having flooding. They are supposed to get up to 170 mm of rain between today and tomorrow! All the schools on the island are closed for at least tomorrow morning. I don't think we are going to get a lot of wind. The wind is more on the east coast of Newfoundland. Up to 150 km/hr! Eek!

I will let you know tomorrow if we have floated away!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey Mindy, stay safe! Pichi that sounds like hard work. I don't seem to do anything more productive than play bubble witch saga. I'm so crap. 
Loz.... cervix rummaging...bleugh. Hope it does the trick though. 
Clo, hope baby is here before much longer! 
Pink, Kelly, Ginny, Twinkie, hi! Nothing to report here really.


----------



## Twinkie210

Loz- that may do the trick :) Both time I had to go to Labor and Delivery to stop contractions I had had my cervix checked at the Dr. the same day, so I think it can start something. 

DH is so concerned that I am going to go into labor at work! I work in a big city with lots of women who could drive me to the hospital if needed. I guess he thinks number this baby is just going to pop out like 5 minutes after labor starts LOL. I keep telling him that he hasn't even dropped yet, so I think we are safe and little guy is staying in a bit longer :)


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Mrs. M. :) I think we will be ok. Shawn did a lot of work water proofing our basement a few weeks ago so I don't think our basement will flood. Hopefully not! 

Twinkie, I hope your little guy comes out soon too! :) 

It is a really exciting time in this thread, so many babies SO close to making their appearances :happydance:

I hope you are all well :)

I am suffering from lovely heartburn at the moment. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm suffering from what I think is sciatica. When I walk I get a pain down by back going down into the right hand side of my bum. It really hurts. 
On the happy side, my friend has given me £40 worth of cloth nappies! Yay! 
Loz, Clo, hope things start happening soon (again!)
Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Clobo

Ooh yes *Loz *be careful!!!! Wow that must have been weird to have felt babys head, mine is so high I couldn&#8217;t reach anything!!!

Im still here, I know, to be honest I knew baby would be late but not this late! Going to do lots of walking and bouncing again today!!!

Aw *Mindy*, take care of yourself, hope the storm doesn&#8217;t do too much damage, thinking of you :hugs:

*MrsMig*, Ive had sciatica and that sounds like what I have, especially when I have been sat down and then get up to walk off, not a lot you can do unfortunately, just take it easy and walk it off my dear. Yay for the nappies!!!

xxx


----------



## pichi

aw no *mrs Miggins* :( sciatica is the worst. does it feel like your joints have pins in them? :( hope it wears off and is just a temp thing because of how baby is lying or something :flower:

*clo*,evacuation should be well on the way now for your wee man! it's just the waiting that's the worst i'm guessing - especially when most people don't see themselves going to 41-42 weeks. 

in a way i'm lucky i know i won't go past 41 weeks... downside to that though is it means a section ¬___¬

come on clobaby!!

*t_s* the Piping took forever! but it's all done - so is the bias binding tape :D all i need to do now is wait on the last fabric to arrive (polka dots :))

morning *everyone* else :waves: hope everyone is well


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies ,wow pichi wish i was that clever cant wait to see pics!!
loz clo wheres these babies even my oh is asking now weather you guys have had them yet lol.
mrs migg sorry you are pained at the min thats pants hope it subsides soon.
ts hope your bearing up to the storm i was in hurrican katrina in florida few years back that was dead scary.
ginny did you have your scan.
wheres hope
hey pink hope your ok and them tights arnt giving you grieve.
hey twinkle how are you .
afm had a poo two days having massive wobbles and keep crying im being such a sap


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., sciatica sucks! I get it quite often because my bottom vertebrae is fused on one side to my tail bone. I usually go to the chiropractor when I have pain and the fix it right up. I don't think that is possible now. I asked my dr about it last Friday because I have been having the occasional pain shooting down my leg lately. He said I could do some back strengthening exercises to help. I am going to make an appt with the physiotherapist to get some exercises from him. When I do I will post them here for you to try too (if you want to!) :) That is super great about your friend and the cloth diapers! 

Clobo, you said they are going to induce you on Friday if you don't go before then? I guess that is probably a little bit of a relief? I hope baby come's on his own before then! 

Pichi, you made the bias tape too?! Wow! What colours did you chose for your fabric? I really can't wait to see it done!

Kelly :hugs: Have you tried your doppler lately? I know this is your rainbow baby! Maybe the tears are from hormones? Your scan is next week, right? It is going to be great! You are going to see your baby bouncing away in there! I know it!! Oh my gosh, that must have been so scary, to be in Katrina! We are doing ok here. There is rain and wind, but nothing too much where we are. I am really glad I didn't have to drive to work this morning! I am nervous to put the dogs out in the backyard because I am afraid a branch may blow off a tree back there. 

Hi everyone :flower: I hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## kelly1973

hey ts yeah been using doppler and finding straight away now, been going on other thread and lots of new ladies joining and mc at 11 weeks etc made me feel really uneasy.
been having slight cramping nout bad but i klnow its there is this normal


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Please try not to worry. It is so hard on you and your baby. 

I know it is probably selfish of me but I really had to avoid all of the threads that said anything at all about mc'ing. I just didn't want to read about it every day because I know it would cause me to worry. I really tried hard not to worry this time. I still worry, at least a moment or 2 every day, but I try to remind myself that everything is ok and that everything will be ok and then I try to move on from the worry.

I hope you are able to stop worrying some after you see your baby wiggling away on the screen next week. :hugs:


----------



## hopeithappens

hi kelly im here haha 

i still keep up to date with everyone even when i dont post

i cant believe none of these babies have made an appearance yet :haha:

mrs m - sorry your not having a good time with your back, when i was pg with ryan mine got really bad at about 25 wks but then near enough disappeared a week later so must of been the way he was lying, ive had a little bit this time thought yey id got away this time without it being to bad until yesterday :haha:, hope its just the way migglet is lying an they move soon for you

hi loz clobo ginny ts pink twinkie pichi debzie, sorry if ive missed anyone


im a bit gutted today my sons childminder is looking for a full time job so i may have to start looking elswhere soon, i know ryans to young to understand why but hes going to be soooo upset, she did say theres a woman who lives on my street who has just qualified so i may try there, i just always worry when it comes to sending him somewhere :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

ladies warning moment tmi!!!!!!!!

i want to ask about discharge is this normal i think its slightly tinged maybe cream or yellow and i have cramps is this normal???????
sorry in advance


----------



## hopeithappens

its completly normal kelly, ive had it all the way through but i seem to get tons more the further on i get :haha:

and ive had cramps all the way through too


----------



## kelly1973

so it doesnt matter if its tinged in colour was worried it should be clear


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks all. Mindy that would be a big help, thank you. 
Hope, I hope you find a good childminder. It's unsettling for you as well as the child when the routine changes. 
Kelly the cm is TOTALLY normal all the way through. It's awful, and it doesn't help your nerves when you can feel it and run off to the loo to check all is well, but it really is just the hormones doing their job. It's a good sign I promise. Mine always seemed to coincide with cramps as well, just to make it even more nerve racking. It's great that you are hearing the heartbeat every day, I hope you can start to relax soon. You don't want your memories of your pregnancy to be associated with stress and misery through worry. Once you get into second tri it does get easier. The worry never goes completely, but it gets easier.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and the colour doesn't matter either.


----------



## too_scared

I was getting yellowish (almost greenish) discharge from the start but in the past week or so it has changed to just white. It is completely normal. (although the greenish made me nervous for a bit!)

Mrs. M., I probably won't be getting an appt until next week, but most likely the week after (he is super busy) so if I don't share right away I promise I haven't forgotten! :D


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx not sure what id do without you all xx


----------



## kelly1973

wheres debz lately oi debz you ok?????????


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's fine Mindy.


----------



## Lozdi

No baby yet! :dohh: Might let OH take me out on thursday for our birthday, somewhere far away- bound to go into labour then!

Goodness me I hate tropical storms, especially when they go near people I know! :growlmad: Some of my gaming buddies lives within a couple hundred miles of that recent big one in the us and all I did was worry. Have you tried peppermint tea for the heartburn? Or even just peppermint sweets, as its actual peppermint oil that gets used. 

Hope fully that pain is just migglet in there, twanging away at various nerves, and not sciatica...I have never had it but I hear its a devil.

Kelly don't worry, I had orange, yes orange discharge, and all is well- in fact I take the orange stuff as a good sign as I've only ever had it with successful pregnancies.

Pichi I admire your dedication...I'd have bought the piping! :haha:

30 weeks Hope! :happydance:

Clo! Come on! Tell that cervix to get ready! :haha: I could only just reach mine, and only when laying down, couldn't reach it at all stood up. I really hope you go into labour soon and don't end up being induced.


----------



## Lozdi

I find myself ranting on facebook about 50 shades of grey and twilight! Ooooh they both just bug me so much! (sorry to any of you that like those, they do my head in!) I've had to block the news feeds of 2 of my friends just to avoid the endless drivel they post from twilight and 50 shades fan pages. :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

I never thought of peppermint tea for the heartburn. To be honest, I am nervous about herbal tea. :duhh: I will get some peppermint candies and see if they help. It is so strange, I usually only get heartburn in the evenings. I am thankful for that! :)

School is closed all day so we are staying in an keeping dry. Only a few branches have come off our trees. Only small branches, luckily. The dogs want to go out and lay in the soaking grass, silly things!

I think it is a good idea that you should go out for supper for your birthdays! That should bring lil Fella out for sure!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lozdi, all my friends on Facebook seem to have finished the 60 shards of shite (as I call them) stories now thank god, I seemed to have done all my ranting about them a month or so back. I kept saying I'd rather read a Haynes manual than that crap. I hope you both have a nice birthday tea. Mindy, stay warm and dry!!


----------



## Lozdi

OH has a Haynes manual for babies! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

I haven't read 50 Shades and never plan to. I can't believe how popular it has gotten. It is absolute crap! Have you ladies read the review of it on Good Reads? It is so funny! I highly recommend it. I heard she reviewed the other 2 books too but I haven't read them.


----------



## pichi

was never interested in the 50 shades 'mummy porn' as it was labelled. I'm reading through Cloud Atlas at the moment - it's quite a hard read if you're not in the mood to properly concentrate haha!

one review i read ( i think it was Gibbo who posted it?) it was so funny :haha:


----------



## too_scared

I am reading Game of Thrones right now. I will admit I read Twilight and loved the books when I read them. :shy: I am an avid reader and read all the time.


----------



## kelly1973

ladies i have to admit i have no experience of children to the point ive never even held a baby nerve wrecking stuff, please could you ladies tell me the pros and cons of the cloth nappies and the disposable nappies wanted to ask in the past but didnt want to appear silly i really do not know a thing,and always read your posts and been curious as i see the cloth ones would work out alot cheaper and we like that idea


----------



## Lozdi

Wow look what I found on facebook! Those nappies are amazing! Making cloth nappies is a thing I'd quite like to have a go at, but these surpass my skills by far! I want them all to put on the wall they are little works of art! :haha:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wee-Notions/159755886094?ref=stream

Kelly, the main benefits from using cloth over disposables are that it works out cheaper, it means that there isn't chemicals coming into contact with your baby's delicate bum, and they are extremely good for the environment- disposables take so long to decompose, something like 500 years! There is a little more work with cloth though, as being reusable they need washing. I chose cloth for the environment and financial reasons, in the past I've used disposables and hated them, especially when they run out without you realising then you have that awkward moment where you have 1 or 2 sposies left in the middle of the night and can't get anymore til the morning- been there done that, and it wasn't fun!

I really hope cloth nappies work for us, I'm pretty determined to make them work even if its more work. I have got some newborn sposies though, just incase the cloths I have are a little too big to begin with, and also I feel a bit 'safer' having the backup of sposies in the first few days-no idea how often Lil Fella will be pooping!


----------



## Clobo

*Pichi*, I LOVED Cloud Atlas, it was a brilliant but very strange book!!!

Yep I had the creamy mucus all the way through too, totally normal!!

Ive loved this thread, its hard to see talk of MC when you are trying really hard to keep positive, i stayed on the old thread for a while but once i got too far on it didnt seem appropriate to stay for too long. Good to post the odd one though and give hope and advice to people for sure!

Ive been taking Gaviscon for heartburn after meals and before bed, it helped with my tight chest!!

xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I've been building up a cloth stash since we started TTC.

I can't wait to finally have a little bum to put them onto!

My main reson for wanting to use cloth is because if I wear sanitary twoels for more than 3 days in a row my skin gets sore. Also baby wipes hurt my skin (I've sometimes used them as make up remover before washing.) I figure if I don't like it, then I don't want to put someone little through it.

Also they are CUTE! And of course the cost and lack of chemicals are a huge bonus. :)

I will get disposables for in hospital and the first couple of days at home. But then I think I'm going to use muslins under wraps until all my bigger nappies fit. :)


----------



## Lozdi

I go all gooey when I see cloth nappies lol, check out that link I posted, the ones on that page are amazing! I really am going to have to have a go at making some! I hate sanitary towels too, really not looking forward to having to use them again. Its been bliss not having periods. I might look into cloth ones, they have got to be better for the skin.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks im guna do some research, ok so when they poo do you just chuck poo in bin then wash nappie?


----------



## Lozdi

Well breast fed new born poo is not a very offensive substance (I haven't seen formula fed newborn poo, I didn't have to FF with my first til a few weeks after he was born (nipples couldn't handle BF) so at first you could just stick them into a wash, but when it gets more solid I do believe you kind of knock the poo off into the loo then wash the nappy. I have heard you can get some sort of shower attachment thingy for the purpose of actually rinsing poo into the toilet before you wash the nappy, but I haven't looked them up yet.


----------



## kelly1973

cor loz you know everything whats them nappy liners are they for cloth nappys


----------



## too_scared

This is the sprayer that I am planning to get :) https://www.theclothdiapershop.com/BumGenius-Diaper-Sprayer_p_139.html

Kelly, I have never held a baby until our friends brought their little girl home last year. Since then I was forced by them to hold another newborn about a month ago! Haha! Forced! But it is true! Teeny little babies scare me 1/2 to death. I have never changed a diaper either! 

If you google cloth diapering you will get a lot of sites to let you know. I was reading the other day about one ladies experience with cloth diapers. She said that although you don't have to rinse newborn breast fed baby poop off she found that it did help to make sure your diapers didn't stain. I am planning to rinse them from the start.

I know nothing about all this either, Kelly :) Just what I am reading online and learning from all you lovely ladies!

We can learn together!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lozdi said:


> I go all gooey when I see cloth nappies lol, check out that link I posted, the ones on that page are amazing! I really am going to have to have a go at making some! I hate sanitary towels too, really not looking forward to having to use them again. Its been bliss not having periods. I might look into cloth ones, they have got to be better for the skin.

I have a couple of Lunapads (tend to use a Mooncup most of the time) and they are soooo much nicer on my skin than disposable.


----------



## Clobo

Ive been putting on a maternity pad each time i go for a walk just in case of any waters breaking and they are HORRIBLE :sick:, so big and uncomfy!!

Im afraid you ladies are putting me to shame, ill be using disposables :blush:

Waiting for Ben to get home to go for a walk, just had a snickers bar for energy purposes only of course!! xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Liners go into cloth nappies, but I think you can get liners that go outside too, like plastic pants. The nappies I've got all came with a muslin liner that tucks into the nappy it has a sort of pocket to put them in.

I just did some picture taking in the garden...so heres my almost 40 week bump!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN8126.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> Ive been putting on a maternity pad each time i go for a walk just in case of any waters breaking and they are HORRIBLE :sick:, so big and uncomfy!!
> 
> Im afraid you ladies are putting me to shame, ill be using disposables :blush:
> 
> Waiting for Ben to get home to go for a walk, just had a snickers bar for energy purposes only of course!! xxx

Pfffft, theres nothing wrong with choosing sposies! Don't be silly! To be fair, cloth nappies never even occurred to me until I started using BnB and stumbled across posts about them :haha:

If you want your waters to go....take a walk without a pad on :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Yup i did think that actually!! Would be typical!! Might try it, its dark now so noone would see!!

Lush bump, looks lower for sure!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> This is the sprayer that I am planning to get :) https://www.theclothdiapershop.com/BumGenius-Diaper-Sprayer_p_139.html
> 
> Kelly, I have never held a baby until our friends brought their little girl home last year. Since then I was forced by them to hold another newborn about a month ago! Haha! Forced! But it is true! Teeny little babies scare me 1/2 to death. I have never changed a diaper either!
> 
> If you google cloth diapering you will get a lot of sites to let you know. I was reading the other day about one ladies experience with cloth diapers. She said that although you don't have to rinse newborn breast fed baby poop off she found that it did help to make sure your diapers didn't stain. I am planning to rinse them from the start.
> 
> I know nothing about all this either, Kelly :) Just what I am reading online and learning from all you lovely ladies!
> 
> We can learn together!

Ooh, seems maybe a regular shower attachment would suffice- our shower is broken and OH is on about getting a shower attachment for the bath taps, and our bathroom is small so I'm sure it would reach to the toilet.


----------



## Lozdi

Heres a couple more....I look HUGE in the one where I am holding bump! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN8102.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 9









DSCN8105.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 5









DSCN8107.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz those are brilliant pictures! I adore the one of your face peeking out from the top of the bump. You are so pretty.


----------



## kelly1973

i love your pics bloody fantastic xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi, I agree, you are beautiful! I love your bump! :happydance:

Clobo, I would have never thought of doing cloth if it weren't for my friend using them. She was saying how easy it was so I decided to look into it. 

I think that it is great time for you to go for a walk without the maternity pad. Come on baby Clobo!!


----------



## kelly1973

ive just found cloth nappies with farm animals on lol i want them


----------



## too_scared

How cute!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Clo, no shame in using disposables. Edie has never had a cloth nappy on in her life, but she had struggled with lots of horrible nappy rash and at almost 3 she is still in nappies. The thought of buying disposables constantly for 6 years makes me feel a little weak, so for that reason, babies skin, and the environment I thought I'd give cloth a go this time. I won't be exclusively cloth though, I'll certainly be using pampers when we are out and about. It's going to be nice to have a choice though. 
Kelly I think it's an idea to get a bucket with a lid on it and put Milton fluid in to soak the nappies before you wash them.


----------



## Clobo

Hee hee i love those piccys, especially the third one!! Ill do one tomorrow when its lighter and i can take a piccy more easily, my bump just seems to stick out for miles and makes my boobs look small even though im now a 36E!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> ive just found cloth nappies with farm animals on lol i want them

Your hooked! Soon you may feel comfortable enough about this beanie to start getting stuff amassed!


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> Hee hee i love those piccys, especially the third one!! Ill do one tomorrow when its lighter and i can take a piccy more easily, my bump just seems to stick out for miles and makes my boobs look small even though im now a 36E!!
> 
> xxx

Planning to take pics tomorrow? Thats got to mean you will go into labour tonight! :haha: *clutches at straws* :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

absolutely wonderful pic Loz - you are beautiful

Hi to everyone! Keep bouncing on the ball clobo!!

Kelly - never feel daft there is so much to learn. I had to google what babies wear ie vests/baby grow/sleep suits etc as I hadn't a clue!!

I will probably be the same as mrsmig and be doing a bit of both, cloth and disposable. Especially since OH got 4 packs of them a couple of weeks ago (to go with the 3000 wipes!)

I'll take my 30 week bump pic tomorrow too.

I spoke to my manager at work. I am still going to finish when I originally intended (6 week time) but from now on I am only doing 3 days a week. I dozed on the settee this evening for about 2 hours which is just not like me usually.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink I'm pleased to hear it. I went part time at 28 weeks ish with Edie and it made a huge difference. Enjoy having more time. I just got kicked REALLY hard in the bladder, it almost made me wee.


----------



## Lozdi

Don't you be overdoing it! Its good to have a nap when your making a human :hugs:

Ahh, the bladder stamping. I don't miss it...the only movements I get that low now are little hands moving and occasionally what feels like a shrug, and yesterday, what actually felt like baby laughing! Which was doubly funny because he made that movement right after OH mentioned that his brother had gone and bleached his hair but missed the back and as a result has wonky ginger highlights-Lil Fella has his dad's sense of humour :haha:


----------



## hopeithappens

lovely pics loz, how are you still standing upright? :haha:

id never even given cloth nappies a thought, ill be another disposable :haha: pampers all the way :haha: would never use tesco newborn again they had some stuff on to help heal the belly button, it turned ryans belly button nasty bless him


----------



## Lozdi

I can just about walk upright but can no longer prevent myself from waddling :haha:

I hated pampers, I found that for my kids, the asda's own brand nappies were the best, not the cheapest cheap ones, but the sort of mid range ones. I also liked the boots ones that come in the purple packaging. Pampers wouldn't last a night on my boys without crumbling, and by last a night I mean last til my bedtime, so a mere few hours after kids had gone to sleep. I tried the boots organic ones once but found those a bit rough on baby's skin. Its all a matter of finding what suits individual babies really, be it cloth or sposie, pampers or boots own etc.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pampers have definitely been the best for us, closely followed by Lidl own make. Because Edie is a mega sleeper sometimes she is in them for 14 or 15 hours, and certain brands (Huggies mainly) leave her with a drenched bed. Other own brands have reacted with her skin, making it sore. Now she's in a size bloody 6 and we live in a one horse town I have to get them delivered from asda.


----------



## hopeithappens

When I first had ryan I was using huggies but as I was trying to get used to the whole nappy changing they got really irratating when I was trying to put a nappy on him+they just kept curling up again underneath him. :haha:
But then pampers sent me a free nappy+i found they weren't as chunky as huggies yet they held a lot more lol

I feel like I may be over reacting but I'm not happy sending ryan to his nursery anymore for all I was worried about him being the bully twice he's come back with scratches down the side of his face, then when I got him home yesterday I checked his face just incase+he said hed cut his lip because a little boy threw a toy brick at him, which don't get me wrong I know kids will be kids but his teacher caught his childminder today+said she completly forgot to tell me yesterday+then explained how his lip got cut, its not the fact he got hurt that annoyed me but more the fact of how can you forget to tell me+theres 2 teachers+not many kids at all yet twice its been missef that he hhad rather large scratches down his face+the first lot had quite obviously bled not much but enough, I know I probs sound like I'm over reacting but I feel like I'm sending him there to come back battered and bruised with no explanation lol


----------



## Lozdi

You are most certainly NOT over reacting- at my 4 year olds nursery (he is reception now) the standard procedure for ANY injury is an accident form that they give to parents. My son was always getting them, because he is a clumsy devil, and honestly he would get them for the daftest of injuries, like falling over but not even having a graze. You should be being informed of every bump and scrape and fight that Ryan gets, and thats that. If I were you, I wouldn't send him back there either. MY son has actually had some pretty hilarious injury reports, 2 come to mind: 'Banged his face as he threw himself onto the book tray' and the absolutely hilarious yet baffling 'banged his head while singing' :haha:

In other news,,,I might be in labour! Had a really strong pain, a hardening, and a surge of backache all in one go....OH has gone to lay down because he feels ill and wants to try and feel better incase we end up calling the midwife in a bit! :haha: Now that its after midnight and no longer the anniversary of 9/11 baby has permission and encouragement to get out asap so we can meet him and see if that weight estimate was right! :haha: Hope this is the start, and not a false alarm. :wacko: If nothing concrete happens within the next hour I'll try getting some sleep with the hopes of waking to a trickle.


----------



## too_scared

Oooooooh!! How exciting, Lozdi!!! I hope I wake up to good news tomorrow!

Hope, I agree with Lozdi. You aren't over reacting at all.


----------



## Lozdi

No water breakage yet, but have had another pain. C'mon body, don't tease me, lets have it! :haha:


----------



## ginny83

Loz - beautiful bump and beautiful you! You look great! Also hope this is the start of something!! :happydance:

I've only ever used disposies with DS and we've been very lucky that even though he has very sensitive skin like his dad we've never had a case of nappy rash that hasn't cleared up within a couple of hours of putting some balm stuff on it. 

We used huggies when he was a newborn because they had this little line that turned blue when the nappy was wet and we the nappies so absorbent we sometimes couldn't tell if they were wet or not by touching haha. Then we slowly worked down to the cheapest brand. He's now just in supermarket own brand and they work fine! 

Love the idea of cloth nappies, but just can be bothered to be honest and DF refuses to even entertain the idea and I want him to stay happy as he's a good nappy changer! lol

hope - I think you're right to be concerned. Of course kids will be kids, but the nursery needs to be keeping and eye on it and letting you know what's going on! At DS's childcare I get a short note if he is hurt in any way and then they tell me how they treated it and what caused it. I know they also send out notes to parents if their kid is the one hitting or biting or whatever so the parents can work with them to try and stop it.

Kelly - your CM sounds totally normal. I have tons of cm everyday, it's gross. It ranges from clear, white, yellow, greenish, beige, watery, snotty. My dr gave me a swab just to make sure it was all fine and it was. I hope my production of it doesn't increase as I get further along - I'll be drowning! yuck!

Hi to everyone else! hope you're all well :) I'm 11 weeks today and this is the week I've been nervous about the most! Trying to stay positive and I have my scan in 3 days, so I'm really hoping I'll actually start enjoying the pregnancy once I see my bubs wriggling around.


----------



## Lozdi

Yay for 11 weeks! :happydance:

No more pains...must have been a false start :dohh: confoundit! I wanted to be pushing round about now! I don't want to go to bed! I want to give birth! :dohh::haha:


----------



## ginny83

Maybe they're gearing up! Tell bubs to get a move on, their lease is up in 5 days hehe


----------



## kelly1973

gosh loz are you ok any news?????
hey ginny happy 11 weeks xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 11 weeks Ginny. I know how hard these milestone weeks are. I REALLY struggled at 7 and 10 weeks. At least you've got your scan to look forward to and second tri is in sight. 
Hope I don't think you are over reacting at all. I would at least ask for a meeting with whoever runs the nursery and say that if stuff like that happens you need to know what happened and how, otherwise you will remove him. 
Loz, I hope you get more signs soon. I love that OH went for a lie down! That's hilarious!


----------



## Lozdi

No baby! :dohh:

OH tells me the reason he felt ill was because his ankle was hurting him, he dinked it playing football with the kids yesterday while I was taking bump shots, and it swelled up terribly overnight...he took the kids to school in a taxi this morning because oldest's dad couldn't be got hold of, and my mum is not in the area, and then he is off to a&e......NOT a good time for my waters to go, so I expect they will :dohh:

I would have much preferred to wake up to find myself in labour than wake to OH deciding he may have fractured a bone in his ankle. He must be in agony to actually go to a&e he is one of those men that usually just sucks it up and carries on. He looked pale :nope: I hope they don't keep him waiting all day he can't stand hospitals, I suppose its a good thing its a wednesday today as if it was weekend, the waiting times at a&e get ridiculous. :dohh:

I might try going back to bed...you can see from my last post how late I was up, infact it was almost 5 am when I made it to bed, as I was too wired to sleep after thinking things were starting. Today is just primed and ready to turn into a carry on film I swear! :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

oh no loz - I really hope OH ankle is okay. I know that sprains and strains are often more painful with swelling than actual fractures are- not that helps you much in any way. So exciting reading your news and I hope things pick up again today (once OH is home) and good job you are having your home birth.

Morning all. Had an 8.30 wake up call from my GP on my day off. They tried to phone 3 times yesterday which I thought might be about my iron levels eventually, but no it was to reschedule my MW appointment that was due in 2 week time. Now I go in next Tuesday instead. The hospital obviously not too concerned about my blood but I started taking Feraglobin liquid (yucky stuff) last week anyway.


----------



## Lozdi

I want to ring him and see if he is being seen yet but don't want to give him a heart attack as I said I'd only call if I went into labour.

Feeling the tiredness....going back to bed and hopefully will be woken by OH getting home soon.


----------



## pinksmarties

Get some sleep, you might need your strength later!


----------



## kelly1973

hope oh is ok loz get some rest and hopefully lil fella is on the way.

hey pink good to hear from you wats that yucky stuff do ?

are we guna have a roll of bump pics i love seeing them?????


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Pink*, I think I started getting tired again at around 30 weeks chick. Make sure you get the rest when you can :sleep:

Ha ha *Loz*, that&#8217;s funny baby laughing!! :rofl: Hope OH ankle is ok chick and rubbish for your body to start something and then stop, nooooooo!

Its weird isn&#8217;t it, learning about a whole new world, the stuff ive learnt about babies and what they do/wear/eat etc is amazing and I haven&#8217;t even gotton to the &#8220;real&#8221; bit yet!!!

*Hope*, aw poor Ryan, hope he is ok. It must be hard at this stage, you don&#8217;t want them to be a &#8220;bully&#8221; but they need to learn to stand up for themselves. Doesn&#8217;t help if the teachers aren&#8217;t monitoring them properly and intervening/telling you when they should be. I would get down there and ask for a meeting with them chick, tell them how you feel and ask for the whole story. :hugs:

*Ginny*, yay for 11 weeks! Not long till your scan now then and then you can really be positive and enjoy things!!

Ill do a bump pic in a mo, its getting HUGE!! Come on out baby xxx


----------



## Lozdi

OH is back- its just a nasty bruise! Must be nasty, he is usually very good with pain. We are extremely relieved he doesn;t have to hobble round on crutches with a cast.

I'm getting very strong BH with a side order of period pains. Come on baby!

Clo you must be climbing the walls by now. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 30 weeks Pink! Loz, pleased its nothing more serious than bruising. 
Clo it's a wonderful, wonderful world you are about to enter. It's the best thing I've ever done. New friends, feeding, weaning, little milestones, all the 'firsts', new places you will take them to, activities you will both enjoy...it's just great. It occurred to me today that as Edie is going to be spending a little more time at playgroup and gaining a bit more independence I get to spend the next 3 years doing all the stuff I've done over the last 3 years again...and that really excites me.


----------



## Lozdi

I felt sad when my youngest went to nursery for half days...now he is doing full days in reception, I can't wait to have a newborn to fill my days! Baby should take the hint and blooming well initiate labour before I up and implode in frustration! :haha: I dozed off waiting for OH to return and dreamed I went into labour while the midwives and OH weren't in the room, popped out a TINY 4lb baby, and proceeded to BF him and watch him grow before my eyes lol was an extremely positive feel to that dream, as if I was telling myself its ok if he is big labour will still be easy (EASY?!:haha:) Was very strange!


----------



## kelly1973

1


----------



## kelly1973

ha ha ignore that doh!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is a humorous image for you. I had my pre admission appt at the hospital (just to get all the paperwork signed before I go into labor). My friend who is a nurse happened to be doing the pre admissions so I got to chat with her. She told me to get on my hands and knees to encourage little guy to flip, so I spent 10-15 minutes crawling around my living room floor yesterday evening, LOL. I am sure I looked rediculous. That was all I could handle and I though baby may have turned to transverse instead of breech, but this morning he feels like he is right back to his usual position! I am hoping he is playing a trick on me and he is already head down ;) I should find out tomorrow at my next appt!


----------



## Lozdi

Kelly :haha::hugs:

I tried to go on my hands and knees to change bedding and oh my goodness, it hurt! I hope you had fun crawling about! Keep at it, get that baby head down (if he hasn't already ninja'd himself thus)!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Twinkie that must have been a sight! I hope it works. 
Kelly - you make me laugh :haha:
Loz - 4lb!! I don't think so :winkwink:


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Twinkie that must have been a sight! I hope it works.
> Kelly - you make me laugh :haha:
> Loz - 4lb!! I don't think so :winkwink:

Hahahaha I know right?! I think it was a reassurance dream, sort of saying that my delivery would be easy. The fact that when I put the dream baby to the boob he started to grow visibly into a much larger baby was great to watch :haha: From the feel of Lil Fella, I don't think at all he could be anywhere as light as 4lb, its impossibly given his apparent length. I expect a 10 lber in all honesty...time will tell! (Hopefully not too much time) :haha:


----------



## hopeithappens

loz - gla ur oh's ankle wasnt anything to serious, was getting all excited catching up with everyone was thinking you would be in labour now, hopefully not much longer

twinkie - i bet that was a sight to see

hi kelly, ginny, mrs m, debzie, pichi sorry if ive missed anyone

got myself all upset before, turns out its ryan starting everything at nursery, hitting, throwing things, having full on paddys if hes asked to do anything or cant get his own way, which i know now is probs down to me being to soft with him a lot of the time, but i guess we all have to learn i suppose, i think lol, so im now on a mission ive worked out a lot of rules which WILL be stuck to by everyone, i know its going to be hard but he IS going to learn he cant carry on like that with anyone, thankfully my future bro in law doesnt look after him anymore as i know he did let him get away with murder, well no more :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

My youngest had issues with being told what to do at nursery (baby brain, not sure if thats something I've already mentioned) basically I am rather strict, and the nursery staff are not very good with sounding like they are in charge, so my son was presuming he was being given the option of carpet time etc, and was simply choosing to say no and do something else instead :haha:I told the nursery staff to be more firm with him and they would find him much easier to handle. As for Ryan, well, whether or not its him starting things, they should be providing you with detailed injury reports anyway! Him starting it is no excuse for shoddy communication!


----------



## hopeithappens

well theres some changes at home for him and if they have no affect on what he does at nursery i may have to be telling them the same thing, but your absolutly right about the whole communication thing plus they should of told me what he was doing when it started not hoping hed settle down and tell me a wk later :growlmad:


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Hope*, chick im sure things will change for the better, yep make sure nursery are doing the same things and keeping you updated as to what is happening :hugs:

Ha ha, ive been on my hands and knees to get babys back away from mine, forgot to close the blinds in the lounge last night though and im sure lots of people must have walked past and seen my arse in the air!!!

I have not only climbed the walls but ive scaled the roof and fallen off the other side!!!! Here is my 41+2 bump pic ...... xxx
 



Attached Files:







41+2 week bump.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lozdi

Wow its like a ball! Its so neat and tidy and massive! *hello baby! Come on out!* :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

wow clo thats massive i love it i want one lol


----------



## too_scared

I missed a whole lot today! 

Lozdi, I am glad your OH's ankle wasn't something more serious! I hope that those BH and period pains evolve into something else really soon. That dream is interesting! I can't imagine seeing baby grow before my eyes! I also think it means you are going to have a nice, smooth delivery. 

Clobo, your bump is too cute!! You ladies and your perfect bumps! :)

Pink, I hope you are resting a lot! I am glad you are cut back to only 3 days a week :) I am sorry you have to take that rotten stuff. Hopefully your iron is all sorted out at your next check up.

Hope, I hope the new rules at home work out well. I agree that the nursery really should be communicating much better! I think that the problem could have been nipped in the bud so much quicker if they had have communicated with you better.

Happy 11 weeks Ginny! I can't wait until you see your little baby bouncing away on the screen. :)

Twinkie, I bet that was a sight to see! I hope that your lo moves into place soon!

Hi Kelly, Mrs. M., and Pichi. I hope that I haven't missed anyone. 

I didn't sleep well again last night so my brain is kind of working in slow motion now. :dohh: Also, there is a dog in MY yard barking at MY dogs so one of my dogs is barking his fool head off at it and I can't think straight! That darn dog thought he would just march right up to my door and bark at my dogs on the other side. I got him away from the door but I can't get him out of the yard. He lives across the street but I don't trust him not to bite me so I can't even leash him and take him home. I really can't stand irresponsible pet owners. 

I hope you are all well :) I hope those babies come soon!!


----------



## Clobo

Aw ladies, you too will have a bump like that soon enough!! Not sure how i manage to stand up straight sometimes!!

Come on then, we need some more bump pics!!

xxx


----------



## kelly1973

yeah more bumps pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pinksmarties

clobo - I sometimes feel unbalanced now never mind how you must feel. Lovely looking bump but need baby to make an appearance now!

Kelly - feroglobin is for my iron levels. Thought it would be easier to take than tablets as it say easier on the stomach. Not sure if it is just coincidence but the last 3 days I have been feeling nauseous, although I have been taking it since last Wednesday. 

Loz - glad OH ankle not broken but being a bit clumsy when I was younger I can attest to how sore bruised and sprained ankles are! Any more BH/period pains?

Hope - I am sure the new rules will help him settle soon, I agree the nursery should have been communicating thing better to you.

ts - Nothing worse than irresponsible dog owners, to the point that you are frightened you may be bitten. Hope you sleep better tonight, thats my wish every night too!

twinkle - I'll have to try crawling on all fours too!! I know I still have time yet but would like him the right way round.

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Didn't have chance this afternoon, might try to get a pic soon before I have my bath.


----------



## Lozdi

Kelly won't be long before you have a bump to show us! 

I would call someone about that dog if it was my back door he was at- but then again if you do that whats to say the dog's life would be improved or not? Its not on though, you being afraid to open your own back door. Not worth the risk of it running straight into your house and maybe knocking you over, resulting in a panicky trip to the hospital. :wacko:

No more period pains as such, but some quite regular albeit far apart tightenings, but they don't feel painful and I can't figure out if they are just BH or actual contractions, because a large part of my belly has been numb this past couple days, due to skin and muscle stretching so much the nerve endings have started to fail :wacko: Cervix is doing something, I hope it hurries up! Baby is doing big movements, I hope he is fixing to initiate labour!


----------



## too_scared

I forgot to say happy 30 weeks Pink!! Sorry about that! I'm sorry you aren't sleeping well. :( I hope you get a great nights sleep tonight!

Lozdi, I am not worried about the dog knocking me down because he is a shih tzu and only about 10 lb. I am just worried that he will bite me if I try to take him home. He is a little jerk! The bad thing about me going over to talk to the owners is that they are parents of a student of my husband and I am afraid I won't be able to hold my tongue... I don't want to start anything! That would be bad! :haha:

I hope lil fella comes soon! Tomorrow is your's and your OH's birthday, right? That would be nice to share with the new LO! :)


----------



## Lozdi

Goodness me Pink 30 weeks already! I'm so baby brained I'm not even noticing these things!

Could your husband maybe have a word instead? Its in the owners best interests for their dog not to be biting people, I'm sure they wouldn't want to lose it.

Yup its mine and OH's birthday tomorrow. I will be being very naughty and enjoying one small beer! In reality I'll probably only manage to drink a few sips, but I will enjoy those sips immensely! :cloud9:


----------



## too_scared

If the dog is back there again tomorrow I will get Shawn to talk to them. 

I am sure a few sips of beer won't be bad :) I hope you and your OH have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## hopeithappens

thought id join in this time with all the bump pics, unfortunatly couldnt move the mess out the background :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120912-00023.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What mess? You should see my house! Great bump though! Clo your bump is awesome. If I haven't already I'm saying team Pink for you. It's so high isn't it? I carried like that all the way through last time and think I am again. 
Loz you enjoy your beer. 
Pink, hope the iron stuff does the trick.


----------



## Lozdi

Wow that is one nice compact neat little bumpy! :happydance:

Mess? LOL...my house is mess central! I bet I beat you all at being messy! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

You look great, Hope! So pretty! I don't see any mess at all.


----------



## too_scared

I have a question for you ladies. Before I got pregnant this time I was trying to cut extra chemicals out of my life. I started doing the no 'poo thing (no shampoo or less shampoo) and I also started washing my face with the oil cleansing method https://www.crunchybetty.com/nitty-gritty-on-the-oil-cleansing-method I stopped doing the oil thing when I got pregnant because I was worried about using the oils on my face. 

Now I am finding my face is SO dry. I use moisturizer but it makes my face feel oily and gross. I would like to use the oil cleansing method again but I thought I would ask you guys first if the oils I was using are safe during pregnancy. I use castor oil as a base and then add apricot oil and grape seed oil. I know that castor oil can be used to possibly start labour if you are desperate but I think it is supposed to work only because it gets your bowels moving which might make your uterus follow suit.

So, what do you think?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

*Mindy*, sorry chick im not really all that up on oils and what you can and cant take, id do a search online or ask your midwife whats best to use, there will definitely be something that you can use ... normal olive oil is definitely fine .... a few I know to avoid are clary sage, jasmine and lavendar if that helps. 

*Loz*, aw chick, get rubbing some cream into that belly!!

*Hope*, lovely bump my dear, you look fantastic!!

Yup ive been on hands and knees leaning over my ball and it does seem to turn babys back to the front with the gravity so there is definitely something to be said for it!!

Hope everyone has good days today, what is everyone up to?? :saywhat:

xxx


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies, happy birthday loz think of us when your sipping that lovely cold beer.
hope i love your bump thats no mess my house is a tip
pink hope you get a good nights sleep soon
mrs migg how you feeling?
clo you gota go hospital today?
wheres debz?
did you sort the dog ts?
hi twinkle xx
and pichi you have been quiet bust being creative i bet xx
hope your all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Loz *:cake: happy birthday chick!!

Hospital was too busy to talk this morning so have to ring back this avo .... great!! Im seriously cheesed off now :grr:

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy Birthday to Loz and OH! :cake: Hope today is the lil fellas birthday too!!

Just quick one as at work. 

:grr: clobo. I'd try again before lunch


----------



## Clobo

Loads of birthdays in September, just shows what people get up to at Christmas time :sex:

Im just going out with my friend then ill ring when i get back i think, just rang Bath though and they said i need to ring them saturday lunchtime if they dont ring me before that!! Best enjoy my last two days of peace and quiet!!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Happy birthday Lozdi and Lozdi's OH. :happydance: Hopefully happy birthday to lil fella too!


----------



## hopeithappens

Happy birthday loz+loz's oh!!!

Clobo hopefully your little mr or miss starts things off for you before sat

Kelly - not long now til your scan

Hi mrs m, debzie, pichi, ginny, twinkie, pink

I'm planning on doing nothing until the little dude comes back at 2, just finished driving lesson fingers crossed I don't need to many more, I asked my instructor if he thought I'd be passed my test by nov+he said god yeah then started laughin+said plus I'm not havin you ready to pop in my car :haha: well that's providing I pass will make gettin out+about a lot easier, think I'm gona go have a lie down now as I'm feeling really rather dizzy, hope everyone enjoys their day :)


----------



## ginny83

Lozdi - happy birthday!

hope - hope you don't need many more lessons! I'm not sure if it's the same in newcastle, but I lived in south London for a while and I thought everyone drove like maniacs compared to over here! 

Clobo - hope we get to say happy birthday to your little one today too :) (or tomorrow for me since I'm about to go to bed!)

hope - beautiful bump!

ts - I've never heard of the no 'poo thing? could you use olive oil? 

I could see some of the other mums looking at my stomach today at playgroup, so I think they might suspect something. Unfortunately the bump they're seeing is just fat I'm pretty sure, since I only find the heartbeat on the doppler below my roll lol.

only 2 more sleeps til my scan - eek so nervous! I feel happy about the heartbeat now, but scared something else is going to be wrong. I can tell DF is a bit nervous too as he always asks at night now if I've heart the heartbeat during the day. He's also been talking about trying for another baby after this one, which I know he only does when he's trying to make me feel better (he was 2 kids, I want 3). 

hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Lozdi

Thankyou ladies! :flower::friends:

Maybe this will be Lil Fella's birthday too...having definite uterine activity, though no waters gone so I can't consider it labour yet. Just hardenings, slight pains, and some backache.

Mindy, I think castor oil is only a no-no if you are planning to digest it, I'm not sure what benefit it has to the skin. I use my belly oil on my face, its just sweet almond base oil with mandarin essential oil added to it, its very nice and should keep your face very soft.


----------



## kelly1973

ladies do i stop my folic acid at 12 weeks oh and when can i get my hair dyed again as i look soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy, I don't know enough about essential oils to answer your question, I have just been avoiding everything! 
Hope, good luck with the driving lessons and test. I'd hate to have to learn to drive now! 
Loz, happy birthday, and I hope L'il Fella is making his way out.
Clo, enjoy your last couple of days of being able to rest. 
Ginny, I started to show really early with this one. All the playgroup girls knew anyway as they knew my history. Super excited for your scan! 
Where is Kelly today? Must be busy with the chickens. 
Twinkie, hope that baby has moved. 
Pink, hope you are feeling a little less tired. Pichi how goes the piping?
Afm, coping with a very tired little girl and being tired myself took its toll and I spent the afternoon napping on the sofa, until I got woken up by a horrible double glazing salesman. Not impressed.


----------



## kelly1973

oi mrs im here lol do you know when i can get my hair dyed


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly we posted at the same time! I'm still taking my folic acid. In a "normal" pregnancy they recommend taking it until 12 weeks but as I'm getting mine on prescription I'm not stopping yet. As for the hair, I did mine once I got into second tri, as I was looking like a badger.


----------



## too_scared

Just a super fast one at work on my phone. 

I hope you ladies are alln well :)

Hopefully this is it, Lozdi!!

The base for the face wash is castor oil because it has antibiotic properties and something else that I can't remember at the moment. I will have to look it up again when I get home. I definitely won't be eating it. I just massage it on my face and the wipe it off with a hot cloth. It feels so nice and relaxing.

Kelly, I thought you (general you :)) are meant to take folic acid until the baby comes? But, I don't know. Maybe it is just prenatals you are meant to take that long.

I got my hair coloured at 10 weeks, but I get highlights so it is not touching my head. If you are getting colour on your scalp I would wait until the 2nd tri.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thats a good point, if you get it done at a salon tell the stylist and she will apply it so less of the tint touches your skin.


----------



## Lozdi

The first 12 weeks is the main time to be taking folic, after that you can either carry on or stop- it won't do any harm. I took it well into 2nd tri, as it was part of my prenatal multivits and I took them for ages.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Girls, what do you think? I know a girl who does photography and I've emailed her and asked her for a quote to do a "bump shot". This is gonna be my last pregnancy, and I love my pregnant body, (even with the pelt and the skin tags :haha:) and I'd like a memento of it. It would be a bit of an extravagance but a nice present to myself.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly I still take the 400mcg of folic acid ias it is in my prenatals (pregnacare) but stopped the hig dose at my 20 week scan (although I probbly could hve stopped them sooner) but now I am wondering, as they do help with the regulation of iron/haemaglobin, that might hae been keeping my levels up earleri. Probably not, just speculating. I haven't dyed my hair since last December so can't wear my hair down asI have a horizontal stripe around my head!

Gotta go boss is calling.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Girls, what do you think? I know a girl who does photography and I've emailed her and asked her for a quote to do a "bump shot". This is gonna be my last pregnancy, and I love my pregnant body, (even with the pelt and the skin tags :haha:) and I'd like a memento of it. It would be a bit of an extravagance but a nice present to myself.

I think you should most certainly do it! Treat yourself! :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

mrs do it! do it! do it! what a fantastic idea i love it xxxxxxxxxxx

my hair looks awful we are talking bad so im thinking 15 weeks as i have to get my roots done.

dam i was hoping i could stop the folic has anyone got some high dose folic left over they would love to send to me if i pay as im struggling with these 11 tabs a day,clasps her hands together and hopes someone answers lol
how you feeling loz?
oh is being a dick this happens quite alot hes sulking at the min and not talking to me and how i hate that lol what a total bum face


----------



## Lozdi

I was never on high dose folic otherwise I'd happily send it. 

Whats OH sulking about? Calling him bum face made me laugh I will admit...thats what my 4 year old calls Lil Fella! He will come up to me, get really close to the bump, and whisper 'hello bum face!' :haha:

We are being naughty...and ordering pizza, and its costing a bomb but oh well, its our birthday and we would easily spend more than 40 quid on going out to eat so figured why not eh? I feel awful spending 40 quid on pizza! Arg! I will behave financially after for at least 2 weeks to make up for it!:dohh:


----------



## Clobo

I dyed my own hair at home after 1st tri, i use an all over and only do my roots to cover the greys, i use the 10 minute ones anyway, also i think henna and natural ones are fine too!

Cant remember what else i was going to write now, brain has gone :saywhat:

Oh yes *MrsMig*, deffo get some bump shots, im so glad my friend did mine for me!!

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Sounds like a great idea Mrsmig. One of the ladies I work with, her daughter did the same. The first pg she had clothes on but this time both her and OH just had their underwear on. I haven't seen them though she has shown them to the others.

Aww Kelly, Oh being a bum face is so annoying! I only carried on as no one could agree when to stop as it is still 'new' to them. I think the first tri was probably the most important so maybe you could stop after your scan in a few days time.

Loz - it is both of your birthdays so I think a treat is in order!! Pizza sounds fab too. 

Clobo - did you manage to get through to the hospital?


----------



## kelly1973

ladies going to oh mums shes just had her house glossed today and it stinks apparently is this safe for me or am i being silly


----------



## pinksmarties

I wore a special face mask painting the nursery room, the gloss paints have high VOC levels which some say can cause problems. I know some say it should be okay and I was doing it close work for a few days but I wasn't going to take the risk. If the windows have been open it might not be too bad. I think I would give it a miss if it was me.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well my stubborn little guy is still breech, so it looks like I will be scheduling a c-section for 39 weeks! I still kind of hope he decides to turn before then, but my Dr. said it is unlikely due to his size and his little rear end is pretty far down already :(


----------



## too_scared

I think the photo idea is a great one, Mrs. M. :) You should definitely do it!

Kelly, maybe you can go back down to the regular dose of folic acid when you get to the 2nd tri? I wish I had some high dose folic acid to send, but mine is all together with my prenatal vitamin. I will be taking it through my whole pregnancy because, like I said, it is a part of my prenatal. To be honest, I am not sure if I would visit your MIL today. I am so paranoid about chemicals like that. I'm sorry your OH is being a jerk. That really sucks! Tell him to suck it up! :haha:

Lozdi, enjoy your pizza, you deserve it! I am not sure what 40 quid translates to but it seems expensive to me. Maybe baby will get a kick start from the yummy pizza :)

That really sucks, Twinkie. I'm sorry. I will cross my fingers for you that he magically does a flip!

I have decided against the castor oil until after baby comes. I will just deal with the greasy skin until I can get out of town and get better lotion. 

Oh!! I just booked my 3D scan for November 10th! :happydance: :wohoo: I can't wait. I will be 23+6 then. The lady on the phone said that they usually recommend 25 weeks and above but we sort of have to go on that weekend or else we will have to take 2 days off work. Since November 11th is a day off anyway we will only have to take one day. We have to drive to St. John's to get it done. I am so excited. I can't wait to find out the gender!

I hope you are all having a good day.


----------



## Clobo

*Twinkie*, aw no that&#8217;s rubbish, naughty baby, so they don&#8217;t think they can turn him round then??

*Mindy*, yay for 3d scan, that&#8217;s something nice to look forward to and wow you will be 24 weeks by then!!

*Kelly*, did you go to OH mums in the end?? I don&#8217;t think the risk is huge but they do say not to breathe in fumes like that. We are putting off varnishing our new doors till after the baby is here and we have a nice sunny dry day so I can take baby and Lola to Mums and Dad and Ben can do the doors and have them dry!!

Im still hanging around, think today and tomorrow are going to be the longest days of my entire life!!! Just hope Lola behaves herself!! Hospital was too busy yesterday and today I have to ring at lunchtime!! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

No baby yet! :dohh:

Kelly I wouldn't go near the fumes, the risk is only slight but ug fumes from such smell awful and you have been feeling sick enough as it is without that adding to it!

Cheeky baby you have their Twinkie, going to grow up stubborn like me...mum says I was stubborn from day one beginning with being born butt first! :haha: NO C-sec for her though, she had to do it vaginally, I guess they didn't know I was breech til I crowned and had a bum there instead of a head!

Mindy thats amazing you have that booked, what a lovely thing to look forward to! They will see baby well enough at 23+6, when I went for gender scan they even offered a 3d peek then and I was 15w2d...though they thought I was 16 weeks because I was naughty and put my lmp in when I booked it instead of due date :blush: We didn't take the 3d peek though, because at 15 weeks he really would have just looked like a scary alien in 3d! As it went we never would have got a decent 3d image Lil Fella didn't hold still at all during that scan. :haha:

I feel sick today :wacko: I just want to go into labour for goodness sake! 

Clo, you must be getting really fed up now...what a cheeky little baby you have in there making you wait all this extra time. :dohh:


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Sounds like a great idea Mrsmig. One of the ladies I work with, her daughter did the same. The first pg she had clothes on but this time both her and OH just had their underwear on. I haven't seen them though she has shown them to the others.
> 
> Aww Kelly, Oh being a bum face is so annoying! I only carried on as no one could agree when to stop as it is still 'new' to them. I think the first tri was probably the most important so maybe you could stop after your scan in a few days time.
> 
> Loz - it is both of your birthdays so I think a treat is in order!! Pizza sounds fab too.
> 
> Clobo - did you manage to get through to the hospital?

I must admit I didn't feel so bad about the cost once I was eating the pizza :haha: I had my one beer too...though it did take me all night to sip it! :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy 40 weeks (and 0 days left supposedly!) Loz

Is it a new moon this weekend?, maybe that will start you and clobo off since the full one didn't.

Twinkie - don't give up yet, since smartie being transverse for a while and googling I have read some stories about breech babies turning round just at the end so I hope he behaves and you don't need the CS.

Clobo - are you at the hospital now? 

Hi to Kelly, cupcake, ts, pichi, debzie, mrsmig, ginny and anyone I have bound to have forgotten

How long to BH last? Sometimes today I noticed that my belly seems firmer than other times but though maybe it was because I was desperate for the loo! Also I was wondering if smartie had a big turn as something happened that was a very full on strange feeling.


----------



## Lozdi

The big big movements feel ever so strange don't they! I don't know how long BH are meant to last to stay in the criteria of BH, but personally, mine vary alot, sometimes belly will be hard for up to a minute, and has been doing that since 2nd tri.

I feel icky. I threw up earlier, haven't thrown up in weeks and weeks then it came out of nowhere. I only just dared to try and eat again! :dohh: In the spirit of PMA...I'm deciding its a just-before-labour thingy! :haha:


----------



## ginny83

mine varied quite a lot pink :)

I had to be monitored before I was induced and you could see the BH on the monitor and sometimes the "contraction" level would be higher and last longer than other times. 

I'm with the new moon theory! I think we'll have 2 new bubs out in the world before Monday!

I'm up stupidly late, can't sleep... nervous about my scan. I've used the doppler twice today, but now I'm scared that maybe I've been using it wrong and it's not the heartbeat I'm hearing. My MS has returned also? It's not terrible, but it's worse than it was last week :/ scared that it means something


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Ginny*, try not to worry, im sure it is the hb you have been hearing and the scan tomorrow will be fine chick :hugs: My nausea came on and off through the whole pregnancy so i dont think there is anything in it my dear.

*Pink*, My BH have sometimes lasted for like 20 minutes, my whole belly goes hard and feels uncomfortable to bend forwards and then suddenly just softens again. Try getting up and walking around and see if it helps.

*Loz*, ooh really hope that its labour sicknes!!!!!!!!

I am so unbelievably fed up, i hate moaning as i always said after trying for so long and a mc that i wouldnt moan about anything but this is just getting silly now. Went for sweeo and nothing has changed since Monday so just waiting for a call from Bath now. Ben called me and all he is talking about is doing more DIY to our house and spending money in the 6 months ill be earning nothing from work!!! :argh:

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

I too had very on-off ms, its completely normal. Can understand your worries though, PMA can be quite hard to maintain, especially if you find yourself feeling positive then have a wobble moment and start to have doubts. :hugs:

Aww Clo :hugs: I think its totally understandable that your want to have a moan, you are rather overdue afterall and you have hardly complained, it must be wearing you down so much...I'm frustrated enough and I'm only just due, I couldn't imagine what I would be like if I went almost 2 weeks overdue. I'd probably be begging for an induction and throwing my home birth plans out of the window. :wacko: Your OH is either brave or silly to be mentioning things such as DIY when your overdue and just want baby out.


----------



## Clobo

Hee hee he is walking on very thin ice!! Apparently when i go in for induction he is going to be able to pop to the shops and go to the bike shop down the road!!!!

Oh dear!! Men hey!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> Hee hee he is walking on very thin ice!! Apparently when i go in for induction he is going to be able to pop to the shops and go to the bike shop down the road!!!!
> 
> Oh dear!! Men hey!!
> 
> xxx

:dohh::dohh::dohh: Sometimes, they are just a little bit too practical! :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies,how are you all well i didnt go to mil as just didnt want to smell them horrid whiffs,
Clo really feel for you hope it starts soon and loz hope this is it for you keep thinking bout your little one calling your bump a bum face so funny lol
ginny pma all the way i too have been worried that im listening to the wrong thing my scan is on tues sooooooo scared cant wait to see your updates your be on cloud nine.
ive just had a chinese because im a fat piggy and i thought it was very yummy lol
hi to all you other lovely ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies sorry for being awol, I have had work and been tired and ill.....will get to that.

Clo I bet you are totally fed up I know I would be and I think it is allowed as you cannot wait to meet your rainbow.

Loz happy full term. 

I read somewhere that its better to think in terms of estimated birth month from 37-41 weeks might try that. Clo your allready way past that then.

Mrsmigg I think a bump shot is a great idea.

As for dying hair I have dyed mine as I was sick of looking like a scarecrow, my nice who works in the salon I go to did it and got it as close to my scalp as she dared. 

Kelly so glad you have the hang of your doppler they are so reasurring. I purposely didnot join my month thread until I was way out of first tri for that reason. I hang out more in the PAL one.

Hi to cupcake, ts, pichi,pink, ginny and anyone I have bound to have forgotten.

I went back to work on tuesday feeling like I has a cold and by late shift 2pm-10pm wednesday I was ill. During that night I started getting backache and tightenings. This was accompanied by really bad lower abdominal pain. I rand the midwife and she advised me to go see the GP. He stated that I probably had a uti/kidney infection but my urine was too diluted to tell. I put in a sample this morning of fmu. Their policy is that they will not give antibiotics until the results are back. So I sit and wait. Fortunatly I feel better today.

Loz, when did your bh start I am sure thats what I have been getting for a week.


----------



## kelly1973

whats bh mean


----------



## Lozdi

BH is braxton hicks, the practice contractions. They actually start really early on in pregnancy, but we only feel them after a certain point, and it varies for each of us. I have noticed them since 16 weeks.

Does sound like a UTI Debzie, hope they hurry up and get you some antibiotics. Tightenings may well just be BH, but they aren't meant to be painful. Some of my later ones are though!


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - hope you feel better soon. Night shift and lates are the worse and don't help when you are not feeling great. Do you have any of the dip things (glucose, nitrates etc) to test your urine at work?

clobo- I can see where he is coming from but honestly!!:haha:


----------



## Lozdi

OK that does it! I have had enough! I'm going to run a bath and into that bath is going half a bottle of clary sage, and I'm taking a pint of raspberry leaf tea in too....and just before I get in I'm self sweeping and I don't mean the kitchen floor! 

Operation Squeeze A Person Out Of My Foof is about to commence. Heck, if I could fit my yoga ball into my bath I'd even take that in with me. As it happens, I can only just fit myself into my bath.

Lol...abbreviated, thats OSAPOOMF! 

Ok here goes. :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Lozdi said:


> Lol...abbreviated, thats OSAPOOMF!


:haha: lets hope it all works, go operation OSAPOOMF


----------



## Lozdi

Well it did something....getting occasional pains in the cervix, and my boobs started leaking like mad LOL I want my waters to go! Going to go and vigorously sweep the front room. :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I would have stayed in the bath longer but the water wasn't hot enough for a 3 hour jobby. :wacko:


----------



## too_scared

I really hope it works Lozdi!


----------



## Lozdi

I'm laughing so hard I'm getting awesome BH.....I'm currently reading what I think might be the funniest thread ever:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories.html

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Regularly almost choking on my raspberry leaf tea!


----------



## pinksmarties

Awake early this morning (uncomfy night) and can't type for the tears of laughter running down my face reading that thread!!

Hope you okay Loz and maybe the laughing helped bring lil fella out.


----------



## ginny83

Just got home from the scan now! It went wonderfully!

Basically about 7 doctors performed the same ultrasound - they were just learning to use the machine, so the only measurement they took was how long was the baby. It ranged from 10+5 to 12 weeks! The average of all the measurements was 11+4 - so spot on really :) It really proves though they can easily be out by a few days just depending on how the maybe is lying the the angle they measure it from.

We saw little bubs move around heaps. We could see little hands and feet. I'm so glad I got it done :)

They gave me some pics and videos, but to be honest they pictures the doctors took weren't that great. Here's a pic:

https://i46.tinypic.com/76d.jpg

Here's a video you can see bubs moving around:
View My Video


So happy right now :cloud9:


----------



## kelly1973

over the mooin for you ginny, love the pic bet your on cloud 9 xx
any news loz 
pink sorry you had a bad night x


----------



## Clobo

*Kelly*, happy 12 weeks :yipee: Tuesday isn&#8217;t far away chick!

The MW I saw the other day even said they should scrap due dates and give a span of a few weeks instead!!

OSAPOOMF :rofl:

*Ginny*, yay I am soooooo happy for you my dear and what a fab picture, so cute!! Your video looks like mine where LO one using the side of your uterus as a springboard!!!! :wohoo:

Im calling the hospital at lunchtime and begging for them to take me in!!!!

xxx


----------



## ginny83

Happy 12 weeks to your little plum Kelly!

Good luck with the call to the hospital Clobo! I always think it's so funny with pregnancy how we spend most of the time saying "stick, stick, stick" then it switches to "get out, get out, get out" hehe


----------



## pinksmarties

Wonderful video and pic Ginny - so glad you had such a nice experience.

Happy 12 weeks Kelly!!!

Clobo - really hope they help you out today. May need to start getting firm with them.

Loz - any thing going on after operation OSAPOOMF?

afm - I might have a other look at the loft again today. Its not so much the tidying bit its the clambering over the wooden supports (newish built house so doesn't have the 'open' aspect of older lofts) that annoys me but I am in that need to clean something mood!!


----------



## debzie

Loz good luck with operation eviction sounds like you are doing all you can and then some. 

Pink so sorry you had a bad night.

Ginny amazing photos and vid you are so lucky.

Kelly happy 12 weeks hun, finaly countdown to 12 weeks scan.

Clo good luck.

AFM feeling much better today. I had those same tightening but they were not painful today seems that its when I have a full bladder. Baby is moving and flipping today though. I have been looking at baby clothes and travel systems just need to hold off until ater my 20 week scan. If that too says GIRL then shopping trip here I come.


----------



## Lozdi

No baby yet! However, I am having mild irregular contractions, and period pains that are getting stronger. I'm coated in clary sage and sweet almond at the moment, and we DTD this morning after which my belly stayed rock hard for some time. 

Glad you like the thread Pink its hilarious isn't it! Some of those stories had me choking and spluttering!

Awww Clo...really hope you pop today before you have to go to hospital!

Ginny that scan pic and video are amazing! Saw your little beanie kicking! :cloud9: Its really interesting that they got such a range of measurements!

12 Weeks Kelly! How do you feel? 

Good plan to wait til the 20 week scan Debzie, gender scans aren't wrong often but *when* they are, it tends to be girls that end up boys rather than the other way round. Better to be safe and double check than have a spend off then have to do alot of swapping!

I'm off to make some cheesy beans on toast, and to start the days raspberry leaf tea consumption!:munch:


----------



## too_scared

Clobo, I really hope that you are at the hospital now and things are well on their way! 

Kelly, your scan is going to be perfect! I can't wait to hear the wonderful update :) Happy 12 weeks :wohoo:

Lozdi, I hope you are also well on your way to meeting your lil Fella! (I am way to slow typing...) I hope that your clary sage and sweet almond oils get things going and you are cuddling with lil Fella before the day is out!

Pink, I'm sorry that you had a bad nights sleep. I wish that I had some magic solution I could share with you so you could get comfortable and sleep better! :hugs:

Ginny! What a wonderful post!! That video was just amazing! I am so very happy for you! :happydance:

Debzie, I am glad that you are feeling better today. When will you get the results for the possible uti? When is your 20 week scan? (sorry if you already said this, I am so forgetful!)

AFM: My allergies are going bonkers again :( I am using my saline nasal spray but it is not helping a ton. Or maybe it is and I would be feeling a million times worse if I wasn't using it. It is not helping that my cats are attached to me lately. I am allergic to cats and it is not helping at all that all they want is cuddles. 

Also, I seem to want coffee all the time. I am not a coffee drinker usually but I bought decaf and have made some. But, when I drink it it doesn't taste good. :( It tastes almost salty. Last weekend when Lozdi was talking about the cafe mocha I made some and it was so weird to have salty hot chocolate! :growlmad: I was really looking forward to it too! :dohh:

I am having a bit of a moment lately. I have been starting to really get worried again about baby. I know it is really, really early, especially with an anterior placenta and my first baby, but I just really want to feel baby move. I feel like that will really reassure me. Gah! Why does this whole thing have to be so hard??


----------



## ginny83

TS I found out today that I also have an anterior placenta (I suspect I also had one with DS). The technician told me that for first time mums with an anterior placenta you usually start feeling movement at about 20 weeks, she said once you've already had a baby you start feeling movement about 2 weeks earlier. So I'm not expecting to feel anything til 18 weeks.

I know it doesn't take the worry away (and I'm sure I'll be worrying about the exact same thing when I'm at your stage), but I bet your bubs is kicking furiously away right at this moment!


----------



## Lozdi

Salty ice coffee! :huh: Mine tasted ok, but I didn't really follow the recipe lol, I basically made a strong half cup of decaff with hot water, froze a plastic cup of water, and chucked those into the blender with a load of milk, threw in 2 big spoons of caster sugar and a bit of vanilla flavour and blended it til it looked milkshakey- it was nice, but a bit rich!

My placenta was anterior til goodness knows when, it was recorded as being on the right at the 38 week scan. I felt first movement at 14w2d BUT, third baby, I was extremely relaxed at the time, had my hand on my belly, and was very very aware of my uterus, and I felt a slight bump from inside, like baby had jumped and banged his head! Regular movement began at 16 weeks, but I think I was in a minority there, as most women do indeed have to wait longer for movement with an anterior.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Ginny. That makes me feel better. I know that it is way too early but I am just having a scared time again, I guess. I can't wait for my next scan. Hopefully it will put my mind at ease for the rest of the pregnancy. (I doubt it! But, I can hope!)

I _thought_ I felt something at 14+2 too. I was laying in bed right after waking up. Shawn was rubbing my tummy and when he stopped I felt a weird squiggly feeling. I know that it probably wasn't anything but I have never felt anything like that before. And I'm used to weird feelings in that area from my IBS. :haha: I thought I might have felt something again a few days later but that probably was my intestines. I didn't know your placenta could change! I thought it was what it was and that is that. Thanks for letting me know!

I have just tried putting an ice pack on my swollen, watery, itchy eyes and it seems to be helping all my symptoms. Yay!


----------



## Lozdi

That does sound like baby movement to me- the thing with an anterior is though it does delay feeling movement from the outside, you can still feel it in side if baby kicks you in a good spot.

It can move, because if the uterus growing, and I read somewhere that the front grows more than the back, so anteriors can move quite a bit. 

Glad the ice is helping :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :hugs: I really hope that was movement that I felt. It was really neat. I can't wait to feel it more and more!

I wonder if my placenta will move. I guess only time will tell. :)

How are you doing now, Lozdi? Are all your measures doing anything really good yet?


----------



## Clobo

Aw you will soon feel the movements, its an amazing feeling once you know what it is but for the first few times it will be like "was that it?" and then its gone!! Soon you'll have all sorts of kicks and rolls!!

Im still here :cry: xxx


----------



## too_scared

If I were you I would go to the hospital and refuse to leave until they did something! :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies thanks for your well wishes well i never thought id get to this point it feels amazing im getting scared for my scan worried in case i have beeh listening to the wrong thing wish i could get it on here so you guys could reasure me.
im a plum my god im a plum i love plums lol
ts hugs hope you feel better soon
ladies wheres these babys


----------



## kelly1973

whats an anterier placenta


----------



## too_scared

An anterior placenta is when the placenta attaches to the front of your uterus instead of the back. It mutes the babies movements which makes it take longer to feel kicks.


----------



## Lozdi

I just had a massive nap, it was ace! Still having pains, and now I'm hungry!

Kelly if you go onto youtube you can find videos of people using their dopplers, I did that so I knew what I was looking for. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

thanks loz i did that and what i hear is a fast galloping horse but i always think the worst


----------



## Lozdi

You will find one day you think the worst much less, and less and less the further you get :flower:

I think I'll have a marathon OBEM watching session tonight, watched a couple last night and my boob leakage reached new heights! I want to meet Lil Fella! OH is feeling ill because of the painkillers for his ankle, painkillers don't agree with him at all but neither does the pain of a bruised ankle bone so its the lesser of 2 evils...he says he can't wait for me to pop, it will take his mind off the pain and meeting baby is the only thing he feels enthusiastic about at the moment. I hate what painkillers do to him, its not nice to see him looking so ill. He has stopped taking the codeine ones now because they really mess with his tummy, and is just on the paracetamol, so he isn't completely pain free now nor does he feel better gastro-wise. :wacko:


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry your OH is feeling so terrible. I bruised my shin bone and it hurt for more than year. I wasn't constant pain after the first little while, but it was tender to the touch for more than a year. Also, I had a dent in my shin where I hit it (really, really hard with a piece of 2x10... :dohh:) for years after. I hope he didn't bruise his ankle bone as badly as my shin was bruised. I really hope he feels better soon.

Ok, so I think I may have finally realized why I have been so worried lately. My bbs have stopped hurting the past couple of days. They were so tender up until a few days ago and now that is totally (well, almost totally) gone. They will be a tiny bit tender when I lay down first at night to go to sleep. They used to hurt so badly to take off my bra, but not anymore. Is this ok? Is this normal? I am so nervous and I want to go to the dr to get them to use the doppler just to make sure everything is ok. I hate all this worry :(


----------



## too_scared

Please, someone tell me why I thought it would be a good idea to watch What to Expect When you are Expecting.

I don't want to ruin it for anyone who hasn't seen it and plans to, but I have been crying for a while now. The mc in the movie hit me really hard. 

I am so sad now. Shawn is gone all night helping out at a Relay for Life thing and won't be back until after 5 am. I think I am going to go hug my doggies tight and then go to bed.

I hope you are all well. And that baby Clobo and lil Fella are on their way into the world!


----------



## Twinkie210

too_scared said:


> Please, someone tell me why I thought it would be a good idea to watch What to Expect When you are Expecting.
> 
> I don't want to ruin it for anyone who hasn't seen it and plans to, but I have been crying for a while now. The mc in the movie hit me really hard.
> 
> I am so sad now. Shawn is gone all night helping out at a Relay for Life thing and won't be back until after 5 am. I think I am going to go hug my doggies tight and then go to bed.
> 
> I hope you are all well. And that baby Clobo and lil Fella are on their way into the world!

My friend who has had 3 MC's and a still birth told me to wait until after I have little guy to watch it, so that is what I am doing! Although I am sure with all the postpartum hormones I will be blubbering away too :)


----------



## Clobo

Aw *Loz*, hope OH is ok and up for the challenge of helping you with having your baby VERY soon!!!

*Kelly*, I agree, its so natural to worry but as time goes on and more milestones are passed you will start to enjoy it more :hugs:

*Mindy*, the trouble is with symptoms is that they actually tell you nothing at all, they are so inconsistent between time/person/pregnancies that they are actually more of a hindrance than a help. Don&#8217;t worry chick, second tri is supposed to be when you physically feel better :hugs: Enjoy it because when you get to 42 weeks it will all be a huge pain in the everywhere!!

Im still waiting for a call :telephone: :grr:

xxx


----------



## debzie

Loz so sorry about hubby, I too hope you have this baby soon.

Clo hang in there hun, hope you get the call soon.

Kelly it is perfectly normal, Ihad major wobbles with my doppler too just before my 12 week scan. I relaxed a little then they returned.

Mindy those first squiqqles do feel like baby movement. I was told at my gender scan that I have an anterior placenta I have been feeling movement since just before my 12 week scan confirmed that it was movement when baby was moving around on the scan and I it felt the same. I think I am one of the lucky ones. Hopefully you will get some relief from your allergies soon. 

Hi to everyone else.

Well I am feeling much better think a uti is still niggling away, will get my results tomorrow. Thursday is my 20 week scan and I cannot wait Im sooo excited. Hopefully they can tell me once and for all which team and where my placenta is. I think its anterior to the right side as I feel kicks on the left only and high up.


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> I'm sorry your OH is feeling so terrible. I bruised my shin bone and it hurt for more than year. I wasn't constant pain after the first little while, but it was tender to the touch for more than a year. Also, I had a dent in my shin where I hit it (really, really hard with a piece of 2x10... :dohh:) for years after. I hope he didn't bruise his ankle bone as badly as my shin was bruised. I really hope he feels better soon.
> 
> Ok, so I think I may have finally realized why I have been so worried lately. My bbs have stopped hurting the past couple of days. They were so tender up until a few days ago and now that is totally (well, almost totally) gone. They will be a tiny bit tender when I lay down first at night to go to sleep. They used to hurt so badly to take off my bra, but not anymore. Is this ok? Is this normal? I am so nervous and I want to go to the dr to get them to use the doppler just to make sure everything is ok. I hate all this worry :(

My boobs quit hurting me before i was as far along as you are! They stayed larger though, and only started getting sore again ever so slightly in the last few days. :hugs: Seems once the changes of pregnancy are made, many ladies boobs then stop hurting. 

Lil Fella still comfy but my BH are getting painful. OH just asked if he should call the midwife! I declined, I don;t really see labour as occurring til my waters go, thats always been the first thing so I can;t take these BH seriously til I feel that trickle! OH's appetite has returned and today he can walk without a limp :happydance:

Can't wait to see your 20 week pic Debzie, I hope your little lady is far less awkward than my boy and actually lets you get a good profile shot! 

Had the call yet Clo?


----------



## Lozdi

These painful BH are quite regular. :yipee: Not close together yet though. I hope it carries on!


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for painful BH - so exciting!! I was half expecting to come on this morning and see baby pics!!

TS - my boobs stopped hurting around the 12 week mark with just the odd occasional twinges. It is totally normal but I understand why it is worrying. AS loz said to Kelly the worry never goes away but it does get easier with each scan and each passing week.

Kelly - I was really nervous in the run up to every scan. I remember running into the back of someone when driving to work the day before my scan as I was slightly distracted by worry. Although it was mostly her fault (I feel) for stopping dead at a small roundabout where no one was on it (or rarely comes onto it from the right) at 7am in the morning.

Clo - :hugs: I'd be getting mighty p****d off by now. I think it is unacceptable they have kept you waiting. Have they explained things to you?


----------



## Lozdi

Ooooooh! They were 20 minutes apart but the last 2 were 10 minutes apart. They don't last long though. 

Might have some baby pics to put up layer Pink, if this continues! Wouldn't it be so awesome if Clo and I popped same day and our babies had the same birthday. :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

It would be great!! Come on baby loz and baby clobo!!

I had a few strange dreams last night that got me upset, you know where you wake up upset/angry. The first one OH came home late and these people where walking up and down the road looking for a car. It turned out he had not taken a hire car back and they charged him £1250 for repossession - very strange. I was upset and angry as he was so blasé about it all. The second was smartie was trying to make an appearance and I wasn't ready and kept saying not in September as there are too many other birthdays in September.


----------



## Lozdi

Dreams are weird! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :hugs: That does help a lot to know that a lot of people seemed to lose that symptom early on too. 

Twinkie, I am really not sure if waiting until after baby comes would have helped me about the mc. But, I can definitely understand your friend's concern about the movie. I am glad I watched it but it had very sad parts. But, it also had super happy parts that also made me cry! Haha! With all that said, I am glad I watched the movie. There are many things that I could relate to very easily since starting to ttc.

Pink, I'm sorry you had weird dreams. I hate when that happens. :hugs:

Ooooooooh Lozdi, I really hope this is it for you :) Yay! 

Clobo, I can't believe that you still haven't gotten a call. I guess you just can't decide now to go to a different hospital? I'm sorry they have been treating you like this :hugs: I really hope baby Clobo comes today!!

Hi to everyone else! :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Waters have broken!!!!!!!! On the kitchen floor! Just trickling at the moment! I mopped it up with loo roll! Hahahaha!

I'M SO EXCITED!

OH is frantically trying to finish the washing up LOL


----------



## ginny83

oh wow!!! yay!!!

And you're exactly 40 weeks too!


----------



## Lozdi

:happydance::happydance::happydance: 40+2 by scan, but either way, those waters are going! Woot! Went while I was eating ice out the back of my fridge hahaha, I finished my spoonful of ice before sorting out the mess....priorities! :haha::haha::haha:

Any bets on baby size need to be made asap! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pinksmarties

Biggest Yay. :happydance: So excited!! Have you called the mw? Aww for OH trying to wash up.


----------



## pinksmarties

8lb 13oz


----------



## Lozdi

I'll call her in a bit, I'm more relaxed about this that OH is :haha: just had another trickle and a nice contraction! YAY!!!!!!

I hope Clo is having Clobaby...would be so awesome our little (or big lol) ones to share a birthday! 

My waters are nice and clear! :happydance:

I was going to check my cervix when the fridge distracted me with ice, but I don't think I'll check it now the waters are coming away.


----------



## pinksmarties

so how long do you think going by the other labours? Glad things are looking clear!


----------



## ginny83

I'll guess 8lb 2oz :)

ohh how exciting! It's bed time for me and I don't want to go to sleep now!


----------



## Lozdi

Could go fast, last one did. Things are very mild at the moment. I had a dream the other night I was in labour and needed to pee and the midwife said no you don't its baby, and I went for a pee and actually just needed to pee so was all 'I TOLD YOU SO!' :haha:

What time is it there Ginny?


----------



## ginny83

it's 10.30pm sunday night here.... I still think you and clobo will both have your babies before Monday - just maybe your time not my time!

Your dream sounds like my labour with DS! I told the midwife that I needed to pee and she said just go in the bed, so I did pee I think, but it was also DS's head crowning!


----------



## Lozdi

I don't think I have been to bed as early as 10:30 pm in the last 10 years or so :haha: I'm a night owl!

With my first I had the 'I NEEEED TO POOP' thing but nope, was just pressure from baby! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

YAY!!!! This is so exciting!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I am going to guess 9 lb 2 oz. (but I really hope he is not that big!)

Here's hoping for a fast delivery, like the last one. That is so sweet that your OH is finishing the washing! You said the mw lives across the street from you, right? 

Yay!


----------



## ginny83

good night loz, I'm sending you tons of luck that you have a lovely labour and birth :)

Can't wait to see what I'll wake up to tomorrow! Hopefully 2 beautiful new babies in the world!


----------



## Lozdi

I can't get the weight 10lb4 out of my head LOL!

However big he is, I'll be fine. :flower:

Goodnight Ginny! :sleep::hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

oh my god loz how exciting i guess 9.4 sorry!!! how you doing oh my god wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pichi

Oh exciting! Our first baby might be on its way!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh how exciting Loz! I'm saying 9lb 2!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just realised that's what Mindy guessed so I'll go between Mindy and Pink and say 9lb 1!


----------



## Lozdi

You ladies are much kinder than my facebook friends! I said its time to place bets on baby weight and the smallest anyone has guessed on there is 10lb hahahahaha! 

I'm contracting excellently, not timing though, still leaking, I'm very relaxed about it all, as well as excited! OH is going to make me some flapjacks. :haha::munch:


----------



## Lozdi

I can smell the flapjacks. I wonder when I should ring the midwife. Don't want to ring them too soon. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Are you still having a home birth? Usual guide is to ring them when you can't actually talk isn't it? Mmmm flapjack.


----------



## kelly1973

loz can you be my birthing partner your so chilled im so excited first baby


----------



## Lozdi

I gave in and rang them a minute ago, as OH is not quite as relaxed as I am and whats a midwife here lol one will ring me back shortly then come check me out. The triage midwife agrees that even though contractions are largely 10 mins apart (sometimes 2 close together) they could get faster with little build up because this isn't my first. All information I know already! Haha!

Home birth is still on! :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

With my last birth, there was no point at which I couldn't talk :blush::haha: and we only just made it to the hospital! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Rubbing in some Clary sage whilst enjoying a heavily brewed raspberry leaf tea. :coffee:


----------



## pinksmarties

woo hoo!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I meant to say thank you for posting the link to the hilarious labour and birth stories. I've been laughing at the poor woman who was trying to have sex with her husband in front of the midwife because she was so off her head on the G&A since yesterday morning. Priceless, absolutely priceless.


----------



## too_scared

I have been reading them too. :haha: I am still laughing at the lady who called the mw a kinky minx when she was checking her cervix. (How the heck do you spell minx??)


----------



## pinksmarties

It was the Johnny Depp one that started me off.:haha:


----------



## too_scared

pinksmarties said:


> It was the Johnny Depp one that started me off.:haha:

Haha!!

The whole thread is really worrying me about delivering! I do not like to be intoxicated in any way. I prefer to have all my senses at all times. I am not really sure what gas and air is but I think here they offer laughing gas. I don't want that at all! I don't want any of the drugs that my friends were telling me about when they delivered. One friend said she was falling asleep in between each contraction from the drug she had. I don't like that idea at all. I am so scared about the pain, but I hate the idea of being out of control like that. :dohh: I guess what will happen will happen!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I meant to say thank you for posting the link to the hilarious labour and birth stories. I've been laughing at the poor woman who was trying to have sex with her husband in front of the midwife because she was so off her head on the G&A since yesterday morning. Priceless, absolutely priceless.

:haha::haha::haha: I can probably add my own...midwives just came to check me over and I announced OHHHH MATRON while she checked my cervix! (A friend dared me to!)

I am about 2 cm dilated and they have gone off and will give me a ring at about 8 if I haven't rang them by then to have them come back. :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

Blimey things have stepped up since she examined me, I think she must have done a sweep! Oooooof! Productive pain! :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Go Lozdi!! I can't wait to hear all about lil Fella :happydance:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Wooooh Lozdi!!!

I know I'm new here but I'm super excited for you Momma. :)


----------



## Lozdi

How you feeling today cupcake? :hugs:

I'm timing contractions on a website :haha: otherwise I won't notice how far apart they are!:haha:


----------



## hopeithappens

Eeeeeeek!!!! I'm soooo excited, I'm going to guess 9lb 8 or has someone already got that lol

Hoping no news from clobo means her LO is on its way


----------



## kelly1973

so funny rock ard loz your having contractions and your online how cool is that ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh matron lmao


----------



## pichi

i think i'm going to guess 9lb 2oz :) and 20" long


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Similar thing happened to me Loz, I had an examination at 2cm and it all kicked off quickly from there. 
Mindy don't let the stories put you off. The gas and air does make you feel a bit woozy and drunk but only for a few moments and it really takes the edge off the contractions. I never had any other pain relief so I don't know about that. My amusing moment was being deadly serious telling the midwives at 10cm that I wasn't going to push as it wasn't going to fit through that hole. I wasted a whole contraction and several minutes of third stage labour arguing with them, very politely, thank you very much, that it wasn't going to fit.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lozdi said:


> How you feeling today cupcake? :hugs:
> 
> I'm timing contractions on a website :haha: otherwise I won't notice how far apart they are!:haha:

Haha. I can't believe you're in labour and asking how I am?!? 

Other than constant nausea and a throat constantly full of phlegm (Urgh) I'm great. 

Glad baby is snuggling in and making me sick. But looking forward to 2nd Tri already. Lol. 

Hope it's going well for you honey. You seem so relaxed and positive. :)


----------



## Lozdi

First tri is phlegm central :wacko: it eases off thank goodness! 

I don't like gas and air myself, it really just made me feel drunk, I remember shouting quite clearly (I think it was clearly) when in labour with my first, that 'I don't like this gas its not productive to be drunk given the task at hand!!'

Midwife just called to see if I want them to come back yet but I said its ok for now as just napping in between contractions. :haha: Mostly they are every 6 minutes, but occasionally I'll have 2 really close together.

I hope Clobaby is well on his or her way into the world! So unfair to be 2 weeks overdue :wacko:


----------



## hopeithappens

i need to find this labour stories page lol

i had the gas and air to start with all i did was laugh once it kicked in, i tried a water birth and didnt want to go in the pool starkers so even getting changed into my nighty i was still trying to hide out the way of being seen :haha: i think i was in there about 2 hours and i really couldnt cope with the pain anymore so came out and obviously changed into a dry nighty, well by then my god didnt care who saw i can just remember saying to oh and my mam just get this sodding thing off :haha: i loved the diamorphine i was falling asleep between contractions even snoring :haha:, id always said i dont care how much pain i was in i was NOT having an epidural, but if the diamorphine hadnt helped i think i would of definitly went for one

ooooooooooo i cant wait to see pics of these babies 

hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Here it is! Have tissues at the ready, as you will find yourself crying with laughter! 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories.html


----------



## too_scared

Hope, this is the link that Lozdi posted a few days ago https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/labour-birth/696911-funny-embarrasing-labour-stories-31.html SO funny! Hope, I wonder if the diamorphine is the same drug as they gave my friends. I am glad it helped you! 

Mrs. M., that is funny that you were refusing to push! Haha! I can't really blame you there, though! 

Lozdi, I can't believe you are still coming on here! Every time I see that you have posted I hope that I will see a picture! Haha!

I really hope that Clobo is having her baby now too!


----------



## too_scared

I am really too slow at posting these days!!


----------



## Lozdi

:haha: I'm comfy at the computer hahaha, contractions getting very intense now though, might call the midwives back soon. :happydance:

Can't stop checking the thread- hoping for some news from Clo!


----------



## too_scared

I really can't believe how calm and collected you are! (this is going to sound really cheesy but...) You are very inspirational! 

I think that the baby is definitely going to be 9 lbs 2 oz because it was guessed by 3 people (pichi, Mrs. M., and me :))


----------



## Lozdi

I'm very excited! Plus the ease of my last birth goes a LONG way towards how I'm reacting to labour, it was just so easy its hard to imagine this one being traumatic!

Its expected by a lot of women that labour is by default going to be negative, I'm happy indeed to find it such a good experience, despite it being ouchy!


----------



## too_scared

Ouchy. Maybe not the word I was expecting! Haha! I am really nervous of the pain. :dohh:


----------



## Lozdi

Well I would by lying if I said it didn't hurt, but I can honestly say the pain fits, its productive and helps you know whats going on. Contractions are like intense period pains. In my own experience, it hurts more than stubbing your toe on something hard, but doesn't hurt as much as a tooth with a cracked root. :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :) 

I have stubbed my toe and it really hurts. I actually kicked the wall once running after my dog when he was a puppy and chasing the cat and broke one toe and badly sprained another. THAT hurt! I have never had a tooth with a cracked root before. 

My friends told me that the pain goes away when you start pushing. I don't believe it, I think they just blocked it out!


----------



## Lozdi

Lil Fella...born at 7 minutes past 11!

9lb 13!!! :happydance:

Did it on my feet til he crowned, then went into kneeling on the sofa.

He BF's like a little champion and makes a lot of little noises! :cloud9:

No tear, just one small graze....no pain relief! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN8197.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 8


----------



## too_scared

Awesome!! Way to go Lozdi! Congratulations on the arrival of your lil Fella. He is beautiful. <3

I think I felt baby kick today :cloud9: It was just a little tap or pop and I felt it 2 times. :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

Yay for movement! :happydance:

I'm exhausted! Lil Fella on my lap half asleep making his funny noises :cloud9:


----------



## ginny83

Oh congratulations Loz! He's beautiful!!!!

I'm so glad you got to have your home birth and such a wonderful outcome!! So, so happy for you :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Awwwww. Huge congrats Loz!

I'm having a little cry for you he's so cute. :) 

Enjoy him. Xxx


----------



## hopeithappens

Awwwwww yey loz :happydance: :happydance: 

So so happy for you he's absolutly gorgeous, congrats


----------



## pinksmarties

Huge congratulations Loz he is just wonderful!!! :cloud9: I am so glad you got the birth you wanted and it all went beautifully smooth. You are an inspiration.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Tears of joy here as well. What wonderful news to wake up to! Congratulations Loz and a big well done to you. 9lb 13!!! I don't think I know anyone who's had such a big baby!! So pleased your home birth went well. Big, big hugs.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy that's great you got to feel the baby move! I was just 16 weeks when I felt Edie move too. Enjoy!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope clobo was at the hospital yesterday and we may bet another baby pic later on from her. Thinking of you clobo!!

ts - the first few movements are a very surreal feeling but great.

Kelly - is it your scan today or tomorrow? For some reason I had it in my head it was today but your ticker thinks Tuesday. Can't wait for your update a lovely scan photos!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes I keep thinking of Clobo too. I assume as she hasn't updated that's where she's been. I hope they have been looking after her. She has been so positive all the way through she deserves a great experience. Well we all do, but you know what I mean :haha:
Still can't get over L'il Fella being 9lb 13 and Loz doing it with no pain relief. Loz you are Superwoman.


----------



## kelly1973

tears of joy here loz what an absoloute little topper just amazing its fantastic you started this thread and its helped me sooo much and i know other ladies feel the same and now you have your baby amazing id love to hear what your thinking when you look at him hugs to you both xx


----------



## kelly1973

hey pink scan is tomorrow very nervous prob sounds silly but wondering weather oh should come in the room he said its up to me im just so scared that if something is wrong i cant be strong if he is the room and would be stronger if on my own it really isnt me being selfish its just kind of the barrier that always seems to arise.

ts so glad you felt movement i cant wait for that

cupcake i too have the snot in my throat its total ming.
hi to all you other ladies wonder how clo is


----------



## ginny83

Kelly - I had the same thought about should my DF be in the room. It was such a sad experience last time I almost didn't want to risk putting him through it again. Anyway, he was in the room on Saturday and was soooo glad he was (DS was in there too) because it was such a special moment for our little family. Good luck with tomorrow - you're going to be so happy after it :)

Sending lots of positive thoughts Clobo's way - I hope she's enjoying her new little bubs! 

I got a ticker today! I've just been feeling so positive the past few days - it's so nice to let go of a bit of that worry.


----------



## Lozdi

Big Fella is sleeping on my lap, I'm fixing to take a nap too, I'm exhausted lol suddenly I ache all over, having used a bunch of muscles I have not used for 9 months! :haha:

I was surprised at his weight, as he doesn't look 9 13 to me, I'll get some more pics up later. 

He had his first poop, it was explosive! :haha: OH responded with some amusing wind of his own. :dohh:

I'm certain Clo must be at the hospital! Ohhhhh I can't wait for her next update! :happydance: Can't wait to see if her yellow bump goes pink or blue! 

Right time for me to go take advantage of the fact Big Fella is sleeping...and then later talk about names with OH as I don't think baby looks like a Jethro! :dohh::haha:

Kelly you should let him in with you...there isn't going to be bad news hun and he is getting excited, so its right he should go in with you- you can squeeze his hand til you crush it! :haha:


----------



## ginny83

How about Jet instead of Jethro?

I love thinking about baby names


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I checked Clo's journal and she was watching Downton Abby in hospital last night whilst contracting so hopefully it's all systems go. Her cervix was still closed but it looked like things were on the move. 
Kelly it's personal but I would always want OH in with me. I wouldn't want to be in the scan room on my own. And like Loz says it will be good news anyway, make a happy memory!
Ginny I love the ticker! I know what a big move it is, well done you. 
Just a VERY quick moan - I feel crap. Bloomin MS is back with a vengeance. Go away!!


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: mrsmig. ms was bad enough the first time round never mind again. I too have been feeling very ropey for the last week and the weekend was particularly bad nausea wise. I hope its just day thing then goes away again for you.

Kelly - I agree with everyone else. I would want OH in with me despite feeling like you that sometimes I feel 'stronger' alone. Although for me I think that is a protective mechanism from my childhood which is not always a good thing. He is getting excited and my OH found the scan very moving and more real to him and gave him such good feelings. 

Yay for clobo!!! Can't wait for more updates!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

This is day 3 Pink! It seems to be building back up again! Horrible isn't it when you think you have finally seen it off. I can't believe I escaped this completely with Edie. And didn't realise how lucky I was!!


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies dont say my ms will come back lol its been gone noe for bout week its been lovely just bloody headaches now


----------



## too_scared

Ok, I read this on my phone because I couldn't wait to get out of bed. Now that I am downstairs on my computer I am afraid I am going to miss something. I have such a bad memory!

Lozdi, lil Fella sounds perfect! I would love to hear his funny little sounds. :happydance:

Kelly, I would get your OH to go in the room with you. I had to do each scan on my own until the last one because the "policy" is to not allow anyone in until 12 weeks. I KNOW there is going to be nothing but happy news for you tomorrow. I just know it! :hugs:

Pink, I'm sorry you are feeling so rotten :hugs:

Mrs. M., I'm sorry your ms is back! :hugs: Thank you for the update on Clobo! I am so happy she is contracting. I can't wait to find out what team she is on! 

I really hope both you ladies feel well again soon!

Go Clobo!!

And that is all that I can remember right now :( I have to leave in a few minutes for work so I don't have time to go back and check. I'm sorry.

I hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## ginny83

yay for clobo!

and boo for MS returning for pink and MrsM :( Probably seems worse too because you've gotten use to it not being there


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Does anybody else wish they had never subscribed to their months due date thread? It moves so fast I can never keep up with it and I don't seem to have got to know anybody on there. I much prefer this thread, the PARL one and our old thread to check on those ladies.


----------



## Twinkie210

Huge congrats Loz! Your "not so little" Fella is perfect! You are my hero for doing it without meds too!

I hope to have my c-section date for my little butt first guy tomorrow ;) I am thinking it will be either the 27th or 28th.


----------



## pichi

hi girls :wave: just trying to catch up on everyone in here:

Lozdi: congratulations! 9lb 13! he is a little cutey though! well done you. your labour position is what i'd hope for. I'm so glad you managed your home birth

Clobo: come on clobaby!!! 

Pink and MrsMig: hope that 2nd bout of MS doesn't get you too rough :( 

sorry if i've been awful vague here - off to catch up better now since i've got on the lappy for the first time in ages!

hope everyone is keeping well :) week no.32 here for me - it's mad O___O


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh thats exciting about Clo! Clobaby might have already entered the world! :cloud9:

My ms came back after going too, then went again! There is just no predicting it! Hopefully both your ms will decide to bugger off again soon! 

Twinkie I hope your cheeky baby defies the Drs and turns just before your C sec!

I never subscribed to a due date thread, just kept on posting here and about a billion random threads throughout the tri's :haha:

Kelly what time is your scan tomorrow? Can't wait to see the pic!

Well done for getting a ticker Ginny! Good bit of PMA! 

Hope you have an easy day at work Mindy!

Not long left for you now Pichi!

How are you today Cupcake...doesn't seem long ago when I was just past 6 weeks, and had my first scan where my juggernaut was a blob of about 5mm in length!

I hope I haven't missed anyone but sorry if I have, I'm overwhelmed! And achey!

My 'little' juggernaut is asleep on OH, who is also asleep, and next to OH is our 4 year old...also asleep, then theres my oldest and me, him on xbox me on laptop :haha: I had a nice nap earlier and when I woke up Lil Fella was still asleep, he's been sleeping most of the day, birth must have tired him out! I'll do a full birth story soon, which I'll put on here and third tri. Very eager to share it there as its so positive and so many ladies are dreading labour.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's lovely Loz. I always like telling pregnant ladies my birth story too as you hear so many horror stories it's nice to hear a positive story. And seriously - 9lb 13 with no pain relief, someone ought to erect a statue in your honour.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, Loz, are you going to post your news on the old ttc thread? I'm sure they would be so happy to hear your story.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I'm doing a bit better today thanks. :)

I think being in the office distracts me, and also it's easier for me to keep snacking and drinking, whereas over the weekend I was out and about and that stressed me out a lot.

I basically kept eating and drinking non-stop today from 8am-1pm and then when I finally didn't feel starving anymore it turned into stomach acid.

So I had some gaviscon and have felt pretty good since. A bit queasy but I have some ginger candy things I got in Holland and Barrett on saturday and they work quite well.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Really looking forward to your birth story. :)

I'll probably have to have a section. :( But for the very very slim chance I can do it naturally I loveto hear positive inspiration.


----------



## Lozdi

I was just wondering how to tactfully post my news on our old thread- so many ladies there now that I don't know, I don't want to cause upset by breezing in. Must give serious thought to it.

I too have been an eating machine! Especially early on- was all eating and sleeping and between that, posting on Bnb!

Why are you likely to need a section? I apologise if you have said so already- I still have baby brain!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You are a graduate of the thread, and the first to actually have a baby I think. I'm sure it wouldn't upset anybody, just give them hope. But I understand your reservations.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lozdi said:


> I was just wondering how to tactfully post my news on our old thread- so many ladies there now that I don't know, I don't want to cause upset by breezing in. Must give serious thought to it.
> 
> I too have been an eating machine! Especially early on- was all eating and sleeping and between that, posting on Bnb!
> 
> Why are you likely to need a section? I apologise if you have said so already- I still have baby brain!

I have a prolapse in my bum.

Doesn't cause me any problems now except a bit of pain/constipation, but labour could really easily damage it with scary consequences.

I hate the thought of a section, but I hate the thought of needing surgery at a week or two post partum and having to be away from my baby.

So I guess I'll have to go with the lesser of two evils when the time comes.


----------



## Lozdi

Blimey yes, as scary as I find the idea of a c-sec I'd opt for that anyday rather than natural birth followed by an operation. C-sec are major, but its not like they are rare, most certainly the lesser of the 2 evils!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Lozdi said:


> Blimey yes, as scary as I find the idea of a c-sec I'd opt for that anyday rather than natural birth followed by an operation. C-sec are major, but its not like they are rare, most certainly the lesser of the 2 evils!

Glad other ladies agree. :)

My hospital actually has a bad rep for doing too many C sections, so at least I know they're well practised! Lol.


----------



## Lozdi

:haha: Thats one time indeed where a high rate of sections is a positive!


----------



## kelly1973

mrs ive tried other threads and never really connected with any of them i like this one and the old ttc thread but even found it a little scary going back there at times as there are so many new people on withsad news just scares me aqnd gives me wobbles. i just love you ladies xxx

loz i agree with mrs i recon the ladies on our old thread will love to hear your news but i also love the way you think about things it shows how caring you are.
my scan is at 1.30 tomorrow and oh is gonna come in the room i think i have to have tests etc for downs i think im sure thats what midwife said i cant remenber most things she said as it was so hot in her office was making me feel so sick.
wow what an epic post


----------



## debzie

Just a quick one. 
Big congratulations Loz, such a positive experience thank you so much for sharing it. He looks like a lil beut. x


----------



## pinksmarties

I did venture onto a November thread but didn't last long. Couldn't 'settle' and lots of not nice things happening which was scary when I was feeling overwhelmed anyway. Much better here with all my real friends. I don't venture too much into the old thread anymore as there are too many new people and I would just be popping in and out. The regulars I already post on their journals but I do occasionally lurk.

Kelly - glad you have decided to take OH in with you, I will be working tomorrow but will keep checking for updates.

Any news of Clobo yet?

Cupcake - CS sounds like the better of 2 ops. Even being away from baby if you had the other op won't be easy, the recovery would be worse too having the LO to look after.

Loz - can't wait to hear the full story. Like I said before you are an inspiration!

Hi everyone else!!

afm - my Dad and step mum are coming up this weekend. :happydance: Dad is going to plaster the upstairs hallway cupboard (we took some space from it to make the bedroom bigger) so I can put proper shelves in rather than the wire basket things I have just now that are useless. We did the bedroom 2 years ago!! I love having my dad/step mum visit and not just for the diy help!


----------



## Lozdi

:haha:Pink your so good at nesting you have your whole family doing it- now thats nesting Like A Boss! 

Lil Fella slept almost all day, only waking occasionally to have a look around, and didn't even want any booby juice til past tea time! I expect I will be feeding him all night :haha:

Going crazy with curiosity here! Can't wait for Clo's next update! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

sitting here twiddling thumbs about clobaby too loz :haha: 

pink can you send some of your nesting vibes over these ways for my OH - i want to just clean EVERYTHING but OH is in no rush to sort things :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm exactly the same. I desperately want to get stuff done but it's not being made easy for me. I'm going to have to resort to nagging soon :-(


----------



## pichi

why don't we join forces? :haha:

seriously now though; it's so frustrating when you just want to organise isn't it? hope your bathroom gets sorted for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What drives me mad constantly is the mattress that is propped up against the wall in Edie's room. I just can't get in there to clean and sort. A lot of it is my own fault I do lack motivation but at the moment I just want things sorted. I could have got a load of clothes sorted this afternoon while she napped but I ended up feeling too crap.


----------



## hopeithappens

I'm definetly joining forces with you ladies. :haha: 

Ryan could do with a better bed which there is one unused in the spare room (ohs xbox room) I've been wanting to sort that room out 4ages but oh was bein stubborn sayin there's plenty time before the little man goes in there but doesn't understand that regardless of the fact hell b in our room for the first few months I still want it done for him arriving, I did have a bit of a breakthrough as were getting carpeted upstairs in 2wks everythings going to have to be moved anyway so I WILL get my way then although it does mean the xbox coming in our room, although I can't believe how excited I am over carpet. :haha: but we moved in march 11+weve got laminate downstairs but whatever money we had always went towards somethin else+we said we would het it before the little man arrives but thanks to my brilliant parents. They offered to pau for it all, I just can't wait to walkabout upstairs in bare feet, anyways apologies for the me me me post can't wait to hear from clobo all these babies is so excting 

Kelly looking forward to seeing some scan pics tomorrow

Hope all is well with all you other ladies :flower:


----------



## too_scared

Wow. I really missed a lot while at work today.

I'm really sorry, I don't have the brain power right now to remember much of what I read :dohh: I did read it all and had great comments at the time but now that I am posting I can't remember :S 

I hope you are all well. 

I'm glad lil fella is such a good boy so far! Did you chose a name yet?

I can't wait for an update from Clobo!

I'm really sorry you ladies have ms again. That really sucks :hugs:

Kelly, I can't wait to see that wonderful update when I come home from work tomorrow!! I hope you get a picture.

I hope you ladies can get your OH's to get on the nesting bandwagon soon!! 

I am so sorry if I forgot someone. I can barely keep my eyes open. I think it is time for a shower and then bed! 

Have a great day tomorrow :flower:


----------



## ginny83

Pink - what do you mean by the not nice things happening in the November thread? I was once part of a November thread on here :(

I love the old thread and feel bad that I don't post there as much as I use to, but I'm just scared I'm going to upset people - especially since I know a few of the ladies have been going through rough patches at the moment. I guess it's just different for everyone - I loved it when the pregnant ladies kept posting because it made me feel as I wasn't "left behind", but I can understand how some might find it upsetting too. 

Loz - any luck with a name yet?

Kelly - more good luck for your scan, can't wait to see some scan pics of baby Kelly!

Hi everyone else, hope you're all well xx


----------



## kelly1973

well today is the day so scared really hope this is going to be a good day ill post later on hope your all well xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm sure it's going to be a good day Kelly. Good luck we are all there with you.xx


----------



## pichi

Good luck Kelly :D x


----------



## too_scared

Good luck Kelly. :hugs:

You guys reminded me of other things I wanted to comment on.

Pichi, yay for 32 weeks!! Wow! :happydance:

Pink, I tried joining the March thread early on but I just didn't feel I fit in. It moved really fast and I couldn't seem to connect with anyone. Then one lady had a mc and it really scared me.

I hope you ladies have a great day. 

It is almost 7 now. My alarm went off 6:30. I was more awake than asleep since 3:30. I am SO tired. Blah.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I still post on the due date thread Mindy but that's a very small group and people only ever post a couple of times a week. I can cope with that. But the January thread has about 168 members and I can't keep up. Luckily for them most of them haven't had losses so they don't understand the wariness we have.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ginny - I think a few had mc which, although I was a bit further on than them made me very anxious. Nothing bad happened between people, I worded that wrong but again I just didn't gel.

Kelly - good luck, we are all thinking about you!

ts - sorry for the rubbish sleep hope you get a better one tonight.

Any news of clobo yet?

Hi everyone!

had a mw appointment today, should have been next week but they brought it forward. It was the one I don't gel with and my feeling haven't changed. I was in and out in 5 minutes and that included urine check, bp check, doppler, fundal hieght etc. She obviously didn't look at my notes properly as she though I was 31+5 (I just corrected them later in the car). I can't say she is rude, nasty or anything bad I just don't get her.


----------



## Lozdi

One handed typing here while being booby-juice-bar :comp::holly:

Can't wait to see Kelly's little wriggler!:happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

no update? Still refreshing!

Aww Loz - milk bar - loving it!!


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Ginny - I think a few had mc which, although I was a bit further on than them made me very anxious. Nothing bad happened between people, I worded that wrong but again I just didn't gel.
> 
> Kelly - good luck, we are all thinking about you!
> 
> ts - sorry for the rubbish sleep hope you get a better one tonight.
> 
> Any news of clobo yet?
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> had a mw appointment today, should have been next week but they brought it forward. It was the one I don't gel with and my feeling haven't changed. I was in and out in 5 minutes and that included urine check, bp check, doppler, fundal hieght etc. She obviously didn't look at my notes properly as she though I was 31+5 (I just corrected them later in the car). I can't say she is rude, nasty or anything bad I just don't get her.

5 minutes!? :dohh::saywhat: she sounds awful. :wacko:


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> had a mw appointment today, should have been next week but they brought it forward. It was the one I don't gel with and my feeling haven't changed. I was in and out in 5 minutes and that included urine check, bp check, doppler, fundal hieght etc. She obviously didn't look at my notes properly as she though I was 31+5 (I just corrected them later in the car). I can't say she is rude, nasty or anything bad I just don't get her.


thats awful care! you should be in at least 15/20 minutes!


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> no update? Still refreshing!
> 
> Aww Loz - milk bar - loving it!!

I'm sat here refreshing here and Clo's journal. I'm obsessed!


----------



## pichi

where is clobo? ...


----------



## Lozdi

Either still at hospital, or at home with Clobaby! Her last update she was in hospital having contractions. :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Back home now and still no updates?

Have you thought of names yet Loz?


----------



## Lozdi

:dohh:Nope! I'm getting asked alot on Facebook haha, OH has gone to the pub to wet Lil Fella's head, and I plan to discuss names with him when he comes home drunk in the hope of gaining the upper hand. Mwahahahaha! I even gave him 20 quid towards his drinks...I'm evil :haha:

Still refreshing and no Clo yet. The suspense!


----------



## lindblum

Lozdi, congrats on your little boy, he is gorgeous. hope you are recovering well x


----------



## pinksmarties

pichi said:


> pinksmarties said:
> 
> 
> had a mw appointment today, should have been next week but they brought it forward. It was the one I don't gel with and my feeling haven't changed. I was in and out in 5 minutes and that included urine check, bp check, doppler, fundal hieght etc. She obviously didn't look at my notes properly as she though I was 31+5 (I just corrected them later in the car). I can't say she is rude, nasty or anything bad I just don't get her.
> 
> 
> thats awful care! you should be in at least 15/20 minutes!Click to expand...


I think they double booked as I should have been next week but because there was no one to do it (holidays?) they asked me to change to the week before or the week after.

I have my first antenatal class this Thursday so will have to leave my Dad and step mum for a few hours just after they arrive! Not sure what to expect really.


----------



## kelly1973

scan went perfect measures a day ahead
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-18 18.23.21.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Twinkie210

congrats Kelly!

Well I had my Dr. appt and little guy is still breech (I kind of knew he would be). I have a c-section scheduled for the 28th and they estimated little guy to weight 8lb 10oz at 37+5... so looks like he will be a big baby like his brother was!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and I am 2-3 centimeters dilated, so he could come before the 28th!


----------



## pinksmarties

Wonderful news Kelly!! :happydance: Fab pic too. Did you have the NT test? I was going to mention it yesterday and totally forgot, that you don't have to have it if you didn't want to. So any guesses on gender? Will you be finding out?


----------



## pichi

great pic Kelly :)

pink maybe that's what it is.

Loz: glad that wee man is doing good :)


----------



## debzie

Great scan pic Kelly glad all is well.

Twink at least you know now, 8lb is a very good weight. Hope all is well with you. 

Loz what a woman talk about multi tasking, loving your updates. Mwaugghhhh for your evil baby naming plan. 

Pink that midwife sounds like a waste of time.

Mrsmig hope you feel better soon.

Ji to everyone else hope you all get your houses sorted before B day. I hope to move before lil one arrives.

Well ladies I am half way, finally. Emily felt the baby kick for the first time tonight just when I was reading her her bedtime story. It was magical. Love these moments. She was fascinated, rubbing my tummy and talking to my bump. Feeling good tonight.


----------



## kelly1973

yeah i had a blood test and some measurement so im now worried bout that lol.
yeah id like to know gender scan 18th nov i havent a clue what sex any guesses ladies?
wheres clo?


----------



## kelly1973

debz happy 20 weeks xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly congratulations. I'm thinking pink for you. I knew you would be ok and I'm sure the NT results will be fine. 
Loz - you crease me up. Also I am thinking thats a great idea, since Mark vetoes all my suggestions. 
Debzie it's awesome isn't it? I loved it when Edie felt the baby kick. 
Twinkie it sounds like things are all starting to happen for you!!
Pink what a crappy appointment. I hope they are more thorough next time. 
I'm getting a bit worried about our Clo. I hope she is ok. 
Afm, Mark is out watching Leeds utd play at Hull City. I'm quite excited for him, he hasn't been to football in ages. So I'm home alone, so I let Edie stay up half an hour later (she also napped a bit longer this afternoon and so did I) and I'm having a trashy tea of pizza and garlic bread and watching a double bill of Snog Marry Avoid. My sickness has been better today but I've come down with a cold. It's always something!!!


----------



## too_scared

Yay Kelly!! (there were tears here when I saw the picture!) I am so very happy for you!

Happy 20 weeks Debzie :) That sounds like such a wonderful moment with Emily. 

Sorry your little guy is still breech, Twinkie. But, at least you know you will for sure get to meet him in 10 day or less :)

Pink, that appointment sounds awful. :( I'm sorry you were so rushed. I hope you get the better mw from now on.

Lozdi, I hope you get a name soon! 

How are you doing, Pichi? How is the bedding coming along?

Hi to everyone! I hope you are all well :flower:

Guess what came in the mail today?? My newborn diaper package :happydance: I will have to get some more newborn ones but at least it is a start! So excited.

(please ignore the dog fur on my couch... :dohh:)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0140.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## too_scared

Oh, Kelly, do you mind if we make some guesses from your picture? :)

I have my gender scan booked for November 10th :wohoo:

Also, I had my blood work done this week to check for downs. I will hopefully find out early next week. It is nerve wracking.


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww love the nappy TS - so cute. Yeah, mw appointment wasn't the best but then I wasn't expecting it to be with her.

Mrsmig - sounds like a fab evening planned except for the cold.

Debzie - I bet it was such a great feeling Emily being able to feel kicks. Glad you are doing well. Have you found any houses to view yet?

Kelly - I am sure it will all be perfect. I remember being away in London when my letter was due to arrive and only told OH to tell me if it was good news, which it was. I think we hear too many stories in the press about maternal age and supposed problems but everyone I spoke to at the hospital had no real concerns with my age. I am sure it will all be the same for you.

twinkie - Another good weight baby! Shame he is still breech but good that you know the latest date you'll get to see him.

I was going to ask you ladies what your thoughts were on getting the flu jab? I get them for my asthma/work although most times I don't bother. For some reason I will take medicines to make me feel better but am reluctant to have vaccinations (although LO ill be getting them all) I got it last year at it was after the mc as I thought 'why not' can't harm me now. My mum got her letter through the post so she phoned me up straight away and it also went on about the benefits to mum and baby (helps them for upto 6 months after baby born). Funnily enough in the haste I forgot to ask and she never mentioned it at the mw appointment today even though the signs where on the reception window saying they are going to start flu clinics soon.

oh and baby is head down atm, wonder if he'll stay that way


----------



## too_scared

Oh! I think I posted the same time as Mrs. M.! I didn't see your post. I really hope you feel better soon. I am just counting the days until I get a cold. A new school year usually leads to many colds. :( I think your idea of pizza and garlic bread sounds great! I am not sure what that show is but it sounds good! Feel better :hugs:

Pink, are you starting to feel any better lately? I hope so! I can completely understand how you could forget to ask about the flu shot when you were so darn rushed! She really should have said something, though! I am not sure about getting it. I seem to have reactions to vaccinations and now I am really nervous to get them. I don't know what would happen to baby if I were to get a vaccine and then have a reaction. I was told after pregnancy blood work that I am low on protection for German measles but I am so nervous to get the shot after baby is born. I hope other people give you their opinions on this since mine is so crappy! Haha!


----------



## pinksmarties

had a google - looks like lots to recommend and nothing not too.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/05/120522134946.htm

Thansk TS -Thought things were looking up yesterday as no nausea but back again today especially this evening.


----------



## kelly1973

guess away ts xx
pink i just got a letter asking me to book glad you posted think ill get one now xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

I'm super sleepy, just read 2 pages...and mind is blank!

Kelly thats an amazing pic! :happydance: 

Name plan failed...OH got home, gave me and baby a kiss, staggered upstairs to check on the boys...came back down, spent 20 minutes vomiting in the toilet, mumbled something about 8 pints of guinness, and fell asleep on the sofa! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::dohh:

I never get flu shots, I haven't had flu in years- I did read something about a chance of it causing losses, but I don't know if any link has actually been proven. I do know that you have to make sure they give you the one thats safe for pregnancy, not the mist as that contains the live virus.

Wow Twinkie! Is there a good plan in place for if you go into labour before your section?

This one handed typing makes my arm ache!

I know it seems like Clo has been gone for yonks, but within the context its not long- first baby, overdue and induced, I wouldn't be surprised if it went quite slowly and she's probably exhausted and getting to know Clobaby, and will update us as soon as she feels able to tear herself away for long enough to post. Not everyone has their computers joined to their hip like me!

I think I'd do better at catching up if I got more sleep and also if my browser behaved...I have been refreshing all day and there was no posts for ages then all of a sudden 2 pages...either my browser is being a sod or you all posted at the same time! I have had the laptop on constantly since sunday. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think there has been a sudden flurry of activity Loz! Yes I'm thinking the same with Clo. I know it can be a long process sometimes when they induce you. I just hope she hadn't been through the mill too much.


----------



## too_scared

I am guessing girl, Kelly :happydance:

Lozdi, I hope you are able to get some rest soon, if it is possible! Sorry the name plan didn't work out. :dohh: I would have run from the house if Shawn came home and started throwing up! Darn phobia. Hopefully you two can settle on a name soon. Maybe use the hangover tomorrow to your favour! 

I think the same thing about Clobo. I know when it comes time for us to meet baby I will not be able to update very fast. I will be away from my computer and my house for at least 4 days. Hopefully I will be able to send a quick update through my phone. 

I hope you are doing well, Clobo! I can't wait to see a picture of Clobaby!

We just spent about 25 minutes outside in the beautiful evening and came back in with fly bites all around my ankles. The only exposed part of me. :dohh: SO itchy! I am allergic to them so I am not looking forward to trying to sleep tonight with these itchy ankles! I think I will go get the ice packs... 

There is a bat that visits our backyard every evening but we didn't get to see him tonight. :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've been wondering about a flu jab too Pink. When I was pregnant this time last year I booked one, but after the miscarriage I completely forgot about it. 
The bites sound nasty Mindy. Something must have got in our room the other night as I have been bitten on the bump!


----------



## hopeithappens

Haha Loz sounds like something my oh does when he comes in after a night out 

Kelly what a great pic soooo glad all is well 

I'm sorry I've forgot everything I've just read, dont feel great at all at the min this sciatica is agony in the car on the way back from my parents I was actually laughing through the pain but then gave up and the tears came, I feel like an emotional wreck at the min my parents go away to Mexico for two weeks on fri a nd I feel so upset coz I'm going to miss them so much and yet they go away every year and it's never bothered me this much, I feel like :cry: at everything at the min

Apologies for the depressing post and for forgetting lots oooo and happy halfway debzie

Hi mrs m, ts, Twinkie, pichi, pink and anyone I have more than likely missed :haha:


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Hope :hugs: Sorry you are feeling so emotional. I hope your sciatic pain eases soon.

Mrs. M., that must have been uncomfortable to have a bite on your bump!


----------



## Lozdi

Ohh my goodness a bump on your bump!

Try vinegar on the ankle bites, OH swears by it, whereas I just tend to give in to the pleasure of itching!

:hugs:Hope...tis'nt nice when the hormones mess with you is it. :hugs:

Lil Fella just broke wind that was bigger than him and made himself jump. :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks for the tip. I will have to try it tomorrow since I am in bed now. Haha!

Silly lil fella! Too funny!


----------



## ginny83

Kelly - yay!! so happy for you :) How are you feeling now!

Twinkie - that sucks about bubs being breech, but so exciting that you know when he'll be here by at very latest!

Debz - yay for 20 weeks, and sounds like such a lovely moment you got to have :)

Pink - I had the flu jab at 6 weeks even though flu season is nearly over here. It was recommended to me by my dr to have it as she explained that it's just one more risk that is eliminated and how it benefits the baby also. 


Had my 12 week scan this morning and everything looks fantastic! They couldn't find the SCH - so it's probably just reabsorbed. The baby's nuchal fold was 1.7mm, which I'm sure it exactly what Max's was.

Here's a pic of baby. I think I can see the nub and from what I've read it looks like a boy nub to me?

https://i48.tinypic.com/2m3slfs.jpg

So, so happy today! I know there's always still a small risk, but after having such a horrible 12 week scan last time it just feels so good to see a happy healthy baby today!


----------



## Lozdi

Yay for 20 weeks Debzie! It feels good doesn't it, to realize you are half way! 

Lovely scan Ginny! I'm not sure about nub guesses, I can't make a good guess either way, nor can I with Kelly's! 

Its lovely to have had 2 excellent scans on the thread in the past day! :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## pichi

great scan! lucky you get to see the nub too! i'm going to go with Girl :pink: going by nub and skull shape (which is just for fun) will you find out Ginny?


is that Clobo i see lurking at the bottom of the thread?! post woman :haha:


----------



## Clobo

Hello lovely ladies

First congratulations Loz, i'm so pleased you got your home birth and all went well, what a little or rather big, cutie pie! Sounds like you are doing really well my dear. Have you decided on a name yet??

Then I must say i'm so happy for Kelly and with their scans, what excellent need you both must be over the moon!

Now I must apologise for not updating sooner, my internet on my phone is do temperamental!!

Baby Danny Charles Clinch was born st 6.29pm on Monday 17th September weighing 8lb12oz and measuring 54cm! He is gorgeous if I do say do myself and so alert!I am absolutely in live with him, and can't stop looking st him!!

I did a mini birth story on my journal but will do a proper one when I get home, not very straight forward and I ended up having a C section do don't read if you are a bit nervous aboutlabour! Still I got through it and am going home at lunchtime today! Lola and Danny have to meet each other now! Glad I have a sturdy boy, Lola will meet her match!

Right i've babbled enough, catch up with you properly soon

Lots of live to you all xxx


----------



## pichi

congrats Clobo ^___^ 54cm! what a long wee manny!

for some strange reason i had a feeling you were in for a c-section :nope: not sure why, just a feeling. take it easy :) glad to hear you're getting out today. get that OH of yours to look after you :D


----------



## Lozdi

OHHHHHHHH my goodness congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: I'll go read your birth story in a minute. :hugs: Give him a great big but gentle kiss from all of us, and don't forget to post us a pic when you get a minute! Sorry you had to endure a section, but at the end of the day, its not how the baby gets out that matters, just that they get out safely! :hugs:

What a good weight! My first was 8lb 12! 

I'll post my own birth story later, I have drafted it out on notepad but its long and needs going through as I made a ton of typos. :haha:

Ooooh I'm so excited for us all, the positivity is flowing! :flower::cloud9:


----------



## pichi

who's the next to graduate from this thread i wonder? ^___^ so many babies!


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations Clobo!! So happy for you! And I so agree with the mentally of it doesn't matter how they get here as long as they get here safely!


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations on a baby boy, Clobo!! What a great name :) I hope you are resting well and I can't wait to see a picture :happydance:

Ginny, congratulations on the awesome scan! SO happy for you!! I am going to guess boy :)

Have a great day ladies!

Today is the first day I am going out in public with a belly band. Wish me luck my pants don't fall down! :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

Lozdi said:


> Wow Twinkie! Is there a good plan in place for if you go into labour before your section?

I had to call my Dr. office back to ask them about what I should do if I go into labor, since no one ever really told me, LOL. I was told when the contractions get regular to just go to Labor and Delivery (or of course if my water breaks). They will assess me and determine if they need to move the c-section up or if I am not really in labor. I had no idea that I was dilated 2-3 yet, I have had a few contractions (felt like strong period cramps) but nothing regular. It is so crazy that I had regular contractions for days @ 33 weeks and had no dilation, yet I just had a few random contractions @ 37 weeks and dilated 2-3!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay!!! Clo congratulations!! I love the name. Can't wait to see photos. So you and Loz were just a day apart after all how lovely. You will have to meet up one day with your two gorgeous boys!
Ginny congratulations on a fantastic scan!! Loving all this good news!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Clobo! Your son was born on mine oldest's birthday and he weighed 8lb 14oz and was 21in long (so similar!) I can't wait to see pics of your little guy!


----------



## kelly1973

lots of good news loving it
congrats clo fantastic news and love your pic ginny did you have the bloodtests to go with the measure ments? they told me it could take a week so wek of worry measurements were 1.1 mm so dunno what that tells me??


----------



## pinksmarties

Huge congratulations clobo!! Lovely name!. Look like its going to be all boys!! as I think boys for both Ginny and Kelly.

Kelly - that is a good result, that on its own is not definitive but it is a good sign all should be well. Mine was 1.3mm and in the end (with the bloods) I was about 1 in 26000

Twinkie - hope everything stays the same and it doesn't end up a rush cs. I can't remember if you are team yellow or know.


----------



## kelly1973

im convinced im having a girl lol ive no idea why.
any pics from clo
loz can we see some more pics of lil fella


----------



## Twinkie210

pinksmarties said:


> Huge congratulations clobo!! Lovely name!. Look like its going to be all boys!! as I think boys for both Ginny and Kelly.
> 
> Kelly - that is a good result, that on its own is not definitive but it is a good sign all should be well. Mine was 1.3mm and in the end (with the bloods) I was about 1 in 26000
> 
> Twinkie - hope everything stays the same and it doesn't end up a rush cs. I can't remember if you are team yellow or know.

Nope I am having a boy too :)


----------



## pichi

definitely the time for boys! especially in this thread hehe


----------



## Lozdi

Lil Fella's NT measurement was 1.8mm, and combine result was 1:30000.

My milk is in! OUCH! :holly: It will adjust, but at the moment....OUCH! 

We went out with OH's parents today to get me a steam cleaner I have had my eye on, and to do a food shop. I had to lean on the pram my back was killing me! Going to have to look up some gentle exercises that help with getting non-pregnant posture back. My bathroom will be the first thing getting a steam clean I can't wait! 

Lil Fella needs to wake up and have a boob full of milk, I think my left one is in danger of actually exploding :haha:

Heres a few more pics :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN8210.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 4









DSCN8213.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2









DSCN8216.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 2









DSCN8218.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, he doesn't look as chubby as I thought he would, he just looks like a big guy!


----------



## pichi

oh my god! i just want to eat him up!!! he doesn't look big at all!


----------



## debzie

Ginny excellent news on your scan. 

Clo big congratulations I too love the name, hope you recover soon. 

Loz he really is a cutie, like pichi I could eat him up. 

ts sorry about the bites, the best cure for inflammation of the skin are rolled Oats, yes oats you can with put them in an old pair of stockings/muslin add a tiny bit of water and dab it on and or use it in the bath, same method. There are natural antihistamine properties in them. I used to use it a lot when Emily was small as she had really bad eczema, and it worked a treat. 

Pink sorry you and mrs migg are both feeling crap.

Well I have pre 20 week scan jitters tonight. Scan 9am in the morning.


----------



## too_scared

Yay for more pictures! What a cutie he is <3 Any luck with the name yet?

Thanks for the tip Debzie :) I am allergic to oats so I don't think they would work well for me. Haha! I am also allergic to soap and I a few times I tried Aveeno soap because it is "soap free" and supposed to moisturize and be really nice. I could never figure out why it would really irritate my skin until I found out about the oats The bites didn't actually give me as much trouble in the morning as they did last night so I think I am ok right now. If they start to act up again I think I will try the vinegar.

I don't think you have anything to worry about tomorrow at your scan. It is going to be wonderful. I can't wait to see your pictures! 

This thread is so exciting lately! 2 new babies and so many wonderful scans! Yay :D

(I chickened out on the belly band... I changed my pants as soon as I finished posting and went to work. :haha:)


----------



## Lozdi

Debzie all will be well! I hope your baby is less awkward than mine, at my 20 week scan I had to be tipped almost upside down for them to get measurements, and it made me feel quite sick! :haha:

He doesn't look big to me either, but he does feel heavy! I say he simply has heavy bones! He has long fingers, big hands, and monkey toes. :haha:

No name yet...we are going to discuss is seriously after this episode of star trek we are watching. :haha: (I have already suggested Spock but OH says no :rofl:) He thought I was serious!


----------



## pinksmarties

Spock!! :haha:

He looks just gorgeous!! Perfect!

Debzie - I had the same, even worse when they handed us the info before going in! All was good as will yours be. And we get more scan pics tomorrow. This week has been great!

TS - I had a belly band and it stayed up no problems, I used under my pants as well as I found the wiastbands digging in.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh Loz- that baby needs a name! He is going to think his name is "Little Fella" LOL


----------



## too_scared

I am really having a rough time with my wardrobe lately :( No one knows yet but my belly is getting bigger so I have to wear loose fitting, baggy shirts. The only pants that I have that fit me now are skinny cords/pants. They are low rise so I can do them up under my belly. Those seem to go pretty well together, a loose shirt and skinny pants. My other work pants are wide leg trousers that are higher in the waist. I feel like I look giant sized when I wear a loose fitting shirt with wide leg trousers so I am kind of stuck every day wearing my skinny pants. Which is good because they still work, but it is bad because I am so sick of wearing the same 5 pairs of pants over and over. :dohh: 

I wore a dress yesterday, it is baby doll style, with an empire waist and very loose below the waist. Well, I am pretty sure the secretary at school noticed my belly yesterday. :dohh: I just have to get through about another week without anyone knowing. I hope!

Then I can wear my wide leg trousers with the belly bands and tighter fitting shirts because then I won't mind if someone sees my belly. 

I am very frustrated with my clothes right now. It is putting me in a cranky mood. :( I hate it when I am grumpy like this.


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: ts I know just how you feel. I live in my comfy yoga bottoms now (1 pair for work, one for home!) but earlier on on had a few different pants to wear but I didn't have to hide things though. Do your parents know yet or are you waiting till the scan?


----------



## too_scared

No one knows I am pregnant except for 2 couple friends of ours and I told one other friend last week. :) 

I so wish I could wear my yoga pants everywhere! But, they don't really go with my peasant style shirts :haha: At home I am in yoga pants or pj pants and t-shirts. I really miss my t-shirts! I usually wear t-shirts or long sleeve t-shirts all the time. But, since they are fitted I can't do that now. :(

We are waiting for the results of the serum screening before we tell anyone. I got my blood taken Sunday so I should get the results early next week. Shawn is itching to tell everyone NOW.


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww thats nice he is so happy to want to tell people. I had some great t-shirt that I loved wearing, I doubt they'd cover my boobs now though lol. Just a few more days then in your skinnies and peasant shirts then you can have a mad spend on some new maternity clothes once everyone know your good news.


----------



## too_scared

Haha! I am excited to be able to change up my clothes again :)

My t-shirts are all high neck classic t-shirt cut so they seem to be fitting ok so far. My chest was quite large before this and has only gotten a little bigger so far so I am lucky.


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies hope your all well 
loz he is edible gorgeous xx
cant wait to see pics debz
ts yay for getting new wardrobe soon
afm well i told a few friends yesterday who were very shocked i hope its not too early i was worried i was jinxing myself my worry head keeps popping up x


----------



## too_scared

I don't think it is too early :) I bet it was nice to share. 
I am being totally selfish and I don't want to tell anyone. I want to keep it to myself only. Haha!

I am not really getting a new wardrobe yet, I am going to wear clothes I haven't worn in a long time in public because of my tummy. :haha: I think I will have to wait a little longer before getting maternity clothes, my tummy isn't really big enough for that yet.

I find it weird actually, how my tummy can be so big when I only gained 3 - 4 lb so far. :shrug:


----------



## pichi

t_s i didn't tell anyone until after my first scan with Mr Pea and i got raked through the coals for not telling certain individuals :nope: i would have loved to have kept it quiet for as long as possible BUT the bulge at about 14 weeks kinda gave me away :haha: well done you for keeping it to yourself for so long :)

debz good luck although you will have had your scan already x

lozdi: i'm not sure what the wee guy looks like name wise... hmmm 

good morning everyone else :wave: Pixies granny has taken her for the day today so i can have a much needed day off! i need to hoover and dust and just a general tidy then i can put my feet up as a certain little individual gave me the cold ¬___¬


----------



## kelly1973

hey pichi good to see you
im a little worried i didnt mention before when i was at dating scan they weighed me and said they was a little concerned at the amount of weight ive put on they said maybe midwife at booking appointment wrote down wrong.i dont overeat just same as usual do you guys think i should cut out a meal or something i really do look like 20 weeks not what i am


----------



## Twinkie210

kelly1973 said:


> hey pichi good to see you
> im a little worried i didnt mention before when i was at dating scan they weighed me and said they was a little concerned at the amount of weight ive put on they said maybe midwife at booking appointment wrote down wrong.i dont overeat just same as usual do you guys think i should cut out a meal or something i really do look like 20 weeks not what i am

No, you should not cut out a meal. I would just make sure that you are eating as healthy as possible. If you are really concerned you could ask your midwife about how many calories they suggest eating and try to stick to that recommendation. Large weight gain is a sign of GD, but sometimes women just gain more. I was huge by the time I was 12 weeks. (I went to a funeral at 8 weeks and my belly was quite obvious and I didn't think my dress would fit!). However, I haven't gained weight everywhere just in my belly. Strangers were constantly ask me if I am having twins because I look like a normal sized lady with a huge belly, LOL. But so far everything is going great and little guy is just a bigger than average baby (or supposed to be) and I have quite a bit of amniotic fluid, which I think has helped make my belly look big. Oh and as of my appt at 37+5, I had gained 46lbs! Hopefully it comes off as easily as it went on!


----------



## pichi

whatever you do don't worry about your weight. i know it's easier said than done but as long as you are eating well baby will take as much as it needs from you. don't cut out a meal :nope: 

with Pixie i had a bmi of 32 - i put on 28lbs! but lost it all soon after having her. with my bmi making me 'obese' apparently i was only supposed to put on around 13lbs but my weight was never mentioned to me once. as long as you are keeping right those lbs will come of after birth :flower:

this is me last fri: 


Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/31-1.jpg

and me at 4 weeks with pixie with a bmi of 32:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/4weeks.jpg vs 40 weeks! https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/395.jpg


----------



## debzie

Ts sorry for the wardrobe crisis I bit the bullet after 12 weeks and started wearning maternity clothes, Im bursting out of some of them now.

Kelly I wrote the same post about weight gain, I will tell you what many told me, with PAL we have enough to worry about, yoy gain what you need to support the pregnanacy and reserves for after. My weight has finally started to settle down but I have stopped weighing myself. Last weigh in I had put on 6kg so just under a stone in 20 weeks. Initiially I piled it on but in second tri hardly any. 

20 weeks scan went well, baby was being uncoperative like yours loz. Confirmed its a baby girl. She kept moving away from the scanner, flipping upside down the lot, what a strange feeling. I have felt it before but it was worse today flat on my back. Measuring on dates for everything except for femur length (20+6) seems I have a long leggy girl. It will be all the kicking she does. My pic is rubbish because she wouldnot keep still and was upside down will post it later.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I agree don't skip a meal, eat healthily nd don't be too concernd. I haven't been weighed since my booking appointment tos have NO idea how much I have put on (I haven't weighed myself at home either!). I did seem to put most of it on in the first tri and things setlled down after that and no I can only eat little meals as I feel sick if my stomach is too full.

Debzie - yay for another great scan - s usual I can't se oic whilst at work so will look when I get home.

I have mys first antenatal class (for 2 and bit hours) this evening but after the day I have had I could really do with just going home (and Dad arrives soon!). I am seriously tempted to give them a miss (tonight would be the 1st of 3) I might be able to get them rescheduled but the may be fully booked by now. What do you guys think?


----------



## Twinkie210

pinksmarties said:


> Kelly - I agree don't skip a meal, eat healthily nd don't be too concernd. I haven't been weighed since my booking appointment tos have NO idea how much I have put on (I haven't weighed myself at home either!). I did seem to put most of it on in the first tri and things setlled down after that and no I can only eat little meals as I feel sick if my stomach is too full.
> 
> Debzie - yay for another great scan - s usual I can't se oic whilst at work so will look when I get home.
> 
> I have mys first antenatal class (for 2 and bit hours) this evening but after the day I have had I could really do with just going home (and Dad arrives soon!). I am seriously tempted to give them a miss (tonight would be the 1st of 3) I might be able to get them rescheduled but the may be fully booked by now. What do you guys think?

If you have never been through a class before, I recommend going. It really helped calm my fears and prepare me for what to expect in labor. I took a refresher course this time around too. DH wasn't too happy, since we had done this before, but it made me feel more prepared.


----------



## debzie

This is a really bad pic she wouldnot keep still and was upside down.
 



Attached Files:







scan 20.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lozdi

:hugs:Mindy not long now and you can stick that bump right out and shout out your news to the world! I didn't tell many people at all til I was 16 weeks gone, and it was really hard to hide my bump! 

Kelly you tell whoever you want- you are on the beginning of 2nd tri, and you have had good scans! 

Pichi how lovely to have a day off! I hope those feet have been up and that you have enjoyed yourself, despite the cold. Can you stomach garlic? A half a clove of raw garlic cut into tablet size pieces and taken with orange juice will help you get over your cold. Garlic is epic like that.

Kelly- I;m annoyed that they would moan at you about your weight. I put on 4 stone, yes, FOUR STONE with Lil Fella....and no one batted an eyelid! Ignore it! You will put on just enough weight for you. I have read of women being told ohh you have put on too much weight blah blah then they eat less and next thing they are being told ohh, you have ketones in your sample, you should eat more. :dohh: As long as your eating when your hungry, and not for the sake of it, you will put on the right amount of weight. 

:haha:Awkward girly eh Debzie...maybe one day our babies will meet and fall in love and be awkward together! :haha:

Pink follow your instinct on the class thing, if you feel its a bad idea to miss it, go. I never went to one, and Thats what suited me. 

I've been trying to post all day lol, but everytime I hit reply...baby decides its booby time! He has had a lot of milk today thank goodness, my boobs were fixing to burst!

Guess what......we have a name! Definitely, 100% to the point of having announced it on facebook, name! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Tenzin Martin Richard :happydance::cloud9: Tenzin is Tibetan and means 'keeper of the teachings' OH randomly suggested it while he was cooking dinner and I looked it up and liked it so much I burst into tears! Hormones! :haha:


----------



## pichi

Tenzin is a lovely unique name loz :) 

Feet haven't exactly been up... Been working on my cot bumper. I'll get more done tonight and post a pic :)


----------



## Lozdi

debzie said:


> This is a really bad pic she wouldnot keep still and was upside down.

Thats still a fab pic in my book! :happydance: Tenzin (ohhhhh I'm so happy he has a name, may still refer to him as Lil Fella though at times haha) absolutely would not budge from upside down at our 20 week scan. Gotta love how stubborn people can be- even when they are still in the womb!

I just thought, now with having 3 kids instead of 2 I can't call them oldest and youngest, I will have to get used to DS1 etc...how does that work? Oldest is DS1, and so on? Its one abbreviation I haven't bothered with yet lol Ohh, or maybe by their first name initials...if I go on posting names and someone actually googles my kids names in one search, they will be privvy to all the 'tmi' I share on here....:blush::haha::wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry Pink, I guess you are either there now or decided not to go. Congrats on the good scan Debzie, sorry she wouldn't cooperate more. 
Fabulous name Loz, I'm glad you have found your perfect choice. 
Kelly, Mindy, you tell who you want when you want. I came out to the world after my dating scan both times. 
Ginny, Twinkie, Pichi, Hope, I hope all is well. Clo I hope you are enjoying mummy hood. 
Afm -full of cold and feel like crap. Have to travel down to London tomorrow for a memorial party for Marks sister, which will be nice but I have a lot to organise before we go. It doesn't help that Mark has been home late three nights in a row with one thing and another. Oh well.


----------



## kelly1973

debz love your wriggly little girl xx

and loz i love that name unique,decieded just to eat when im hungry as made me feel quite ill today when i didnt eat for a while.
loz how you getting on with the cute nappies? im facinated by these things im guna buy some lol
pink did you go to class?


----------



## kelly1973

sorry you have a cold mrs thats poo


----------



## Lozdi

Tut tut you should have at least had a little putting up of feet!


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> debz love your wriggly little girl xx
> 
> and loz i love that name unique,decieded just to eat when im hungry as made me feel quite ill today when i didnt eat for a while.
> loz how you getting on with the cute nappies? im facinated by these things im guna buy some lol
> pink did you go to class?

We were using disposables at first, as we had no clue if cloths would fit right away- still got a pack and a half of sposies left but we started introducing the cloth ones today, he seems to really like them! Hasn't poo'd in one yet though, so we still need to see how that goes.

Good decision about the food- our bodies were made to have babies, and its only relatively recently doctors etc have decided what is 'right' and applied it to everyone en masse instead of accepting that we are all different and therefore the 'norm' does not apply! I almost fainted after a day of trying to eat food that were GD friendly, to prove to the midwife I did not have GD. It was a horrible day that I literally spent feeling faint and hungry. Ate my weight in fruit and chocolate after I did my last finger prick test that day. :blush:

Sorry your feeling ill Mrs Miggins...apparently the whole world has a cold today, OH says everyone we know pretty much has one including DS2 (?) our 4 year old. I've got some chewable vitamin C we are all having one a day from now til spring!


----------



## too_scared

*Pichi*, I'm glad you could get the day off today, too bad you didn't get to rest much. I really can't wait to see the pictures! 

My MIL was angry with us the first time when we didn't tell until we were 9 weeks. Who knows what she will say this time! I really don't care to be honest. :devil: Not nice of me but she isn't always nice to me so... :shrug:


*Kelly*, I am just repeating what the other ladies said, but please eat healthy and don't worry at all about weight! I was really worried at first but I just don't care any more. :haha: I think it is a great idea for you to eat when you are hungry. That is the best idea to keep ms away too!

*Debzie*, what a great picture! :happydance: Silly girlie for not cooperating! 

I don't think I can get into maternity clothes just yet. My belly is big but not really that big. I can still fit into pants that I used to wear before but not all of them. I have some low rise jeans that I can wear as well but I just can't wear them to work. I am going into town in 2 weekends and will try on maternity pants then to see how they are. 

*Pink*, I have no advice on the class. I am planning not to take advantage of the classes in our town. The classes here are very basic, they say this is how you get pregnant... :dohh: I think we already know that! :haha: Our friends went and suggested we don't go. 

I am really glad your dad is visiting. I hope you all have a lovely time :)

*Lozdi*, what a fantastic name!! I love it :happydance: It has such a wonderful meaning too. I am so glad that lil fella has a name now :) 

I think the ds1 and ds2 and ds3 thing is just birth order, not who you like best! Haha! I think if you don't like it then you should do something different. I like the idea of using your children's first initials. 

I am not really looking forward to sharing my news, like I said I want to be selfish and keep it all to myself, but I am looking forward to showing off my bump! :haha: 

*Mrs. M.*, I'm sorry you are feeling so rotten. I really hope you feel better soon. Feeling sick is never fun, especially when you can't take anything to make you feel better. :hugs: I hope you wake up feeling better tomorrow.

I bit the bullet and wore a pair of pants with my a belly band today. All day my pants were falling down. :dohh: I wore some capris and ballet flats and just about froze! I didn't want to wear my wide leg trousers. Silly fashion victim! :haha: 

I found out today when I got home from work that my aunt had to have emergency surgery last night and her bowels ruptured. She may not make it. We are all hoping for the best. The drs gave her a 10% change of survival. :( I don't even know what to think. It is all very sudden.

I hope you all have a good evening :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Oh my goodness I'm so sorry to hear that about your aunt. Keeping everything crossed that she is in that 10% :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Lozdi. My family in Ontario are preparing to fly in on the weekend. My sister is looking into flights and she is 32-ish weeks pregnant.


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - :hugs: so sorry about your aunt, I really hope she is the 10%. The first few days will be the most important to hopefully she'll make it through those. I sometimes used to use a hairband looped through the button hole then onto the button with my trousers and that gave them extra support under the band. As for MIL let her be angry, it winds me up something chronic how people can get upset about when people decide to share their news, like they have a 'right' to know. Grr.

Loz - what a fabulously wonderful and unique name -love it!!

Mrrmig - Hope the travel down to day will be okay and that your cold has settled or gone away. Is it today or tomorrow the memorial?

Kelly - as I have said to ts you tell who you want when you want although I know how difficult it can be after a loss. My OH was much more able to tell people, also I am more private (except with you guys!!) so told very few people apart form work and family and a 1 close friend. I have made no announcement on FB to the people on there and limit my posts and pics too.

Debzie - I can see your wonderful pic now. Funny how they like to misbehave at the 20 week scan. I love all these scans and baby pics. Have you started thinking of names yet?

Hi ginny, cupcake, and who every I have missed. It is very early for me having been awake since 5.30 boo.

afm - we did go to the class. There was about 12 couples. It all went okay, We talked about looking after baby straight after birth and when home. Next week is actual birth and labour (poor Oh thats his birthday too!). I am glad I went as I got some 3 free newborn nappies (real ones - tinybots) that initially thought she was giving us to practice with but the hospital were getting rid so we could take a few home to keep! I'll write more on my journal about it later. Should get up and get ready for work. Dad and step mum here now, really nice to see them.


----------



## kelly1973

ts so sorry about your aunt i hope shes in the 10%
pink im glad you enjoyed the class tiny bots sooooo cute lol
hope you ladies are all ok ms is back today with a mega headache boo!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: kelly. Me too. I think its worse when I haven't slept well and am a bit over tired. Did you sleep okay last night?


----------



## kelly1973

no really bad im sleeping dreadful at the minute tooo hot window open duvet off still too hot oh and this poxy phlem that just sits in my throat 24 7 part from that im fine lol

are you sleeping bad too pink?


----------



## hopeithappens

Ts - so sorry about your aunt as someone else has previously said really hope she is one of the 10% 

Mrs m - hope your feeling better today

Loz - he's soo gorgeous and lovely name as well 

Clobo - yey!!! Congrats on your lovely little man, love the name aswell it was between that and Kieron for me, can't wait to see some pics

Loving all these great scans 

Hope everyone is well

Pleased to say I'm feeling a bit better, literally couldn't move the next day so think I've learned my lesson to take things easy the last thing I want is to be bedbound for the next 9 weeks lol


----------



## Crayz

Hey everyone!! 

Congrats Loz and Clobo! I started reading at the last page, and you haven't changed your little tickers yet, and I thought, "Dear heavens! They're BOTH STILL PREGNANT?!?"

I had to go back quite a few pages, lol.

Loz, your son is GORGEOUS! Clobo, I haven't seen any pictures of your LO. Are they on your journal? I must see him. I'm sorry you had to have the c-section, but you're right, the drugs are nothing to complain about! I didn't think the ordeal was really that bad, but everyone is different.

Mrs. Miggs and Twinkie, so happy to here that every thing is still going smoothly!

Pichi, not too long for you now!

My days are filled with baby vomit (LO has GERD) and anxiety. She is starting to develop an oral aversion to eating because she knows eating=pain. She'll eat, but sometimes she gags when you put a bottle in her mouth and then she'll vomit. They also found another heart defect called Pulmonary Stenosis. Oy. Poor little thing. Good news is the hole in her heart is most likely going to close on it's own, and if the other defect is mild, it may not require any surgery. We don't know ywt as it could get worse. Other than that, she has doubled in size since birth. So even though she's having a rough time, she is gaining weight at a steady rate, so that's awesome!

Because of her health issues, they are allowing us to leave Japan early and head to the states so she can go to a top ranked hospital for pediatric cardiology. She also needs to see a pediatric GI, and there is no pediatric cardiologist or pediatric GI here, so it's impossible for her to get the care she needs.

And I must say, I'm terribly sick of EVERYONE commenting on how small she is. Especially people I don't even know. I went to the grocery store, and I think AT LEAST 7 people commented on her size. Now instead of explaining her medical issues, I just smile and say, "Why YES, she is small. Thank you for noticing!"

I'll have to log onto my computer to post new pictures! She is tiny and with everything that's going on in her little body, you'd never know by looking at her that she was a preemie with a faulty heart!


----------



## too_scared

Just a quick one at work.

Thank you all for your kind words about my aunt. I really hope she is one of the 10% too. No updates yet so far.

I was just wondering if cramping is common at almost 17 weeks?? I have been cramping off and on most of the morning. :(

I will post more when I get home from work.

I hope you all are having a great day.


----------



## Clobo

*Pichi*, lovely bump chick!! 

*Pink*, glad you enjoyed the class, I loved mine!!

*Debzie*, yay for scan, what a cheeky thing you have not posing for her photo!!

*Loz*, aw I love the name!! Ifeel you on the boobs :holly: and the crying :cry:!! Your pictures are gorgeous!! Such a little character!!

*MrsMig*, sorry you arent feeling well, takecare of yourself, hope the memorial was ok today :hugs:

*Mindy*, yay on the maternity clothes, youll soon be in them!!! Aw chick, I hope your aunt is ok :hugs: I had random crampings all the way through, your body os changing so much ll the time, if you are worried tho dont google, go see your midwife.

*Kelly*, hope all ok with you and dont worry about the food, you need all the strength you can get when you are late on and then have to go through labour so lots of good food and some naughty food is absolutely fine!! Definitely dont skip meals!!!

*Crayz*, lovely to hear from you! So glad ypu are ding ok and allowed to go to the US to get the help you need, when do you leave?? Ooh yes pictures please!!

Hi everyone else :wave:

*AFM*, here are some pics, doing really well except Danny seems to have day and night confused :dohh:! xxx
 



Attached Files:







Danny Week One (19) small.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 10









Danny Week One (29) small.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 9


----------



## too_scared

Clobo, he is just perfect <3 You look so wonderful with your little boy. 

Pink, I tried the hairband trick but it didn't really work because it stretched too much and my pants still drooped! I think I need to get smaller hairbands. I'm sorry you are feeling tired. I'm glad you enjoyed the class. How long is your dad and step mom staying?

Kelly, sorry you are feeling so rotten today. 

Hope, I'm glad you are feeling better lately.

I hope you are all well.

My aunt passed away today. It was so sudden. She went into the hospital Wednesday night to have emergency surgery for blocked bowels because of a hernia. Her bowels ruptured during the surgery and her vital signs dropped. She hung on until this afternoon. I only found out about it all after work yesterday. It is awful. My family in Ontario are all on their way down.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am very sorry about your aunt. I had an uncle who passed away suddenly this spring. He went to the Dr. because he wasn't feeling well and they thought he had a bowl obstruction. Checked into the hospital and never came out. He ended up going into liver failure due to other complications. While it is always hard to deal with, it is even harder when it is someone who is fairly young and it was so unexpected. T&P to you and your family.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Twinkie. It is hard when it is so unexpected. I am so sorry for your loss as well.

Sorry for putting such a sad thing into such a happy, positive thread. 

Crayz, I forgot to mention in my post before. It is so wonderful your little girl has doubled her birth weight! I am glad you will get to see a specialist in the US soon. I hope they find a solution for her reflux soon. I can't wait to see pictures :)


----------



## pichi

clobo: He is so cute!I just want to eat him up too haha! How much did he weigh again? Hope you are doing good after your section and that you didn't have to give your injections yourself :(

T_s: sorry to hear of your news :( that is so sudden too :hugs:
re. Cramps ;I've had random bouts of cramping but I remember having more with pixie. It is prolly baby just re-arranging and making more room :haha: 

Pink: will you be going to your other classes then? Glad you enjoyed them though. Nothing worse if you got there and thought you didn't benefit from it. Its nice to meet people similar stages to you too :) that's what I like about the aquanatal :)

Hi everyone else - sorry im on my phone so I can't remember what else I read :dohh:

Friend of mine just has her little girl yest :) she was measuring small so at 38 weeks she was induced (she had no bump and fundal was measuring 28 for 38!) she was a tiny 5lb 6 and my god she just looks so much like a wee china doll! All these babies are making me get more and more impatient about meeting this little guy *rubs tum* and all the other rainbow babies in this thread too!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Pichi. The cramps went away after an hour or 2. I was telling myself that it was just from baby growing. I read that baby is going to double in weight in the next few weeks. I think that things have to be changing in there to make room for all that! 

Not too long now and you will meet your little guy :) It is so exciting!


----------



## Lozdi

I've been trying again to post all day lol but its been a boob day, relentless! Luckily the engorgement has gone and production is going well.

Crayz lovely to hear from you! So sorry for all the anxiety :wacko: it must seem neverending at the moment, but you will all come through it, you have one determined little girl there, and she will triumph! Next time someone comments about her size just say of course she is small silly, she's a baby! :hugs:

Mindy cramping is common throughout, but if its not feeling normal to you, get yourself seen immediately, and demand to have your cervix checked, to make sure its coping well. 

Clo he is GORGEOUS! :cloud9: Hang on in there with the boobs, the engorgement doesn't last forever. Take some ibuprofen and you will sail through the worst of it pain free, trust me. Its safe to take, I took some to get through the painful part. What else I found useful was switching boobs frequently during a single feed- it will give you relief, plus ensure that after the initial engorgement, the supply is good. Stop thinking about time in terms of day and night, and you will be totally fine :haha: babies have many days and nights, all in one 24 hour period! Did the midwives show you how to unlatch a firmly latched baby? Might sound like a daft question for me to ask you but I find it valuable knowledge- simply poke your finger into your nipple next to the corner of Danny's mouth to break the seal. If you try to pull him off, he will likely just clamp down and it hurts! During engorgement I would unlatch every 5 mins, and keep switching, which also encouraged him to feed more in general as he would fill on foremilk then want to carry on for hind milk. The poops were epic. :haha:

I'm typing as I read and just saw the update on your aunt Mindy...I'm so sorry :cry: Don't be sorry for posting something sad, we are all here for you :hugs:

Friends of ours had their baby the other day, we found out today, she was 5 and a half weeks early, weighs a bit over 5lbs, but is doing very well. Babies everywhere! 

My booby monster is stirring, and the milky zeppelins on my front are sounding the alarm! :haha::holly::baby:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you. I don't really think it has sunk in yet.

I am glad you aren't hurting so much now and that lil fella is doing so well feeding. :)

The cramping wasn't bad and really only lasted an hour or so. There was no other changes and I feel completely normal now. If it starts again I will call the dr. Thank you.


----------



## hopeithappens

Mrs m so sorry didn't realise it was the memorial today, hope it all went ok

Clobo - he is absolutely gorgeous, Ryan was the same he was awake all night and slept all day, midwife kept telling me to wake him up for an hour every couple of hours and I was like yes of course I've barely had any sleep all night so yeah I'm just gonna wake him up when he does sleep :haha: 

Ts - so sorry to hear your aunt passed away :hugs: , especially so suddenly, ohs auntie had cancer a few months back and we got a call one afternoon to say shed passed away which we all were shocked as the tumour was shrinking, turns out a blood vessel next to her stomach had burst, glad your feeling better as far as the cramps go though 

Pichi - I feel exactly the same I'm getting impatient now, my friend also had her little girl yesterday she was supposed to be gettin induced next week at 37 weeks as she had some condition where her blood was attacking the baby's but she went into labour herself, she weighed a tiny 5lb 5oz. Ryan weighed 5lb 13oz and I had him at 38+5 lol I keep thinking to myself must buy tiny baby clothes but everyone keeps saying don't because until the little man is here you don't know how big he's going to be, but everyone including the midwife with Ryan kept saying oooo he going to be a 9 lber so I didn't buy anything smaller than 0-3 then when he arrived we had nothing so was a mad dash to get things to fit, I couldn't even put him in the snowsuit I'd taken with me as he would of quite literally fell into the leg of it :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Hope. I'm sorry to hear of your OH's aunt. 

You are so close to seeing your little guy too. :) It sure is exciting around here lately!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sorry Pink, I guess you are either there now or decided not to go. Congrats on the good scan Debzie, sorry she wouldn't cooperate more.
> Fabulous name Loz, I'm glad you have found your perfect choice.
> Kelly, Mindy, you tell who you want when you want. I came out to the world after my dating scan both times.
> Ginny, Twinkie, Pichi, Hope, I hope all is well. Clo I hope you are enjoying mummy hood.
> Afm -full of cold and feel like crap. Have to travel down to London tomorrow for a memorial party for Marks sister, which will be nice but I have a lot to organise before we go. It doesn't help that Mark has been home late three nights in a row with one thing and another. Oh well.

I'm such a ditz right now, I didn't see this and was wondering what memorial people were talking about. I hope it went as well as can be expected and that your cold is on its way out. :hugs:


----------



## ginny83

Loz - Beautiful unique name! I love hearing the stories behind choosing a name :)

Clo - Beautiful baby! He looks so perfect, I bet you can't stop staring at him!

TS - sorry to hear about your Aunt, it must have been such a shock for you and your family :( I hope she was able to go peacefully and didn't have any suffering

Hi to everyone else I've missed. Sorry I haven't properly caught up, I've been really distracted the past few days.

My mum's partner of 3 years left her on Thursday. She came home from work to find that he packed all his stuff and told her he was it was over. She didn't see it coming at all which has made it doubly hard to deal with. I'm just trying to support her, but it's so hard to know what to say. She's moved from the devastated mode to the angry phase now so it's a little bit easier now.


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - I am sorry to hear about your Aunt. I hope you and your family are okay. will you be seeing them soon? Any death is difficult but a sudden loss of a younger person is such a shock, sending lots of love and hugs

Ginny - that is one difficult situation and can understand not knowing what to say. Hopefully your mum will get some answers soon.

Glad you baby is doing so well and doubled thier birth weight! Glad you are able to get to the US for more specialised treatment but it all sounds like it is going really well.

loz - at the antenatal class the mw told us how to unlatch like you suggested. I think you are going to be my font of knowledge!! Glad lil fella is going great guns at the milk bar and sounds like you are doing brilliantly.

Mrsmig - hope you are okay and the memorial well. :hugs:

Haven't had chance to write much. OH gone to the Next sale this morning. Never normally do that as it is manic but both of us was wide awake before 6am so I think he just thought he'd go for it. I am still in bed though!!

Dad has plastered the cupboard yesterday whilst I was at work in the morning and now it just has to dry before we can paint (more bloody painting!! -lol) before the shelves can go in. Came home after lunch yesterday to find my step mum had done a load of washing and put it out on the line and done my ironing!!


----------



## Clobo

Mindy, so sorry to hear about your aunt :hugs:, don't worry st all about posting it we are here to support you my dear.

Ginny, your poor mum, that's pgot to be so hard but i'm sure you being there for her is helping so much.

Loz, thanks for the advice chick, yes getting to grips with it, had to express some last night as milk came i'm properly and my boobs were rock hard!! Hope lil big fella is guzzling away!7

Hope you are all doing ok pregnancy wise, I was the same when others had their babies, made me impatient to meet mine!! It won't be long, enjoy being pregnant in the meantime!

Big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Argh clobo I didn't mean to miss you out. I LOVE the pics of Danny he is just absolutely adorable. How are you both getting on today? Glad the expressing helped relive some of the pressure, that's one thing I am not looking forward too. I remember my sister years ago when she has her son. They were like to 2 unripe rock hard melons!


----------



## kelly1973

Morning ladies hope your all ok,
so sory ts to hear about your aunt my heart goes out to you and your family.
clo i love your little man another little topper
pink i love it when my mum visits as she too does ironing etc enjoy it xx
loz your def gunna be my advice guru you know everything!!!!
pichi,hope twinkle i cant remenber are you all team yellow forgive me for forgetting!
hope you got on ok yesterday mrs big hugs
crayz so glad your baby girl has doubled in weight xx
thats a hard one ginny hope your mum is ok ss
you ok debz and where is cupcake?
hi to everyone else x
afm been a bit crampy on and on last couple of days trying not to panic as guessing things are growing quite a bit at the min,guessing it could be wind lol as im an epic pumper tee hee


----------



## hopeithappens

I'll let you off Kelly :haha: I'm team blue definitely a Kieron, I know how you feel maybe to much tmi but I have never had such bad wind until I was pg with this little man :haha:

Hope all you ladies are well today :flower:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. I will be going to my hometown for the funeral and will see my family then. 

Ginny, I'm so sorry to hear that about your mom. That has to be tough. I wouldnt know what to say either. I hope it gets easier for her soon.

Kelly, I am thinking we are in the same boat with the gas :dohh: I hope you feel better soon. although I think we might be in for a few more months of it :haha:

Mrs. m. I hope the memorial went well. I hope your cold has eased off.

Pink, I am glad you are getting some help from your dad and step mom, that is great! Boo for more painting, though.

This thread is my go to for anything I need to know. You are all so much more knowledgeable than I am. I am so grateful for all of you!

I just realized there are so many boys coming on this thread. Crayz was the first lady to have her baby when I joined and she is a girl. After that it's all boys for a while, isn't it? Loz, Clobo, Pichi, Twinkie, and Hope are all having (or already had <3) boys! Mrs. m. Is staying team yellow (right?) But didnt you say you felt like Migglet is a boy? We need some girlies in here! Haha! 

Hi to everyone. I hope you are all having a great day. I am still laying in bed and managed to write this on my phone. Sorry for typos! Haha! I can hear the birds chirping outside my window. It is another beautiful day, 22 degrees and the first day of Fall.


----------



## Lozdi

Aww Ginny I'm sorry to hear that- its bad enough but when coming out of the blue well, I can't imagine how hard it is for her. 

Pink I am amazed at your OH! Willingly going to a next sale?! I almost fainted in shock! :haha:

Clo hows your boobs? Hang on in there! They get better soon I promise! Remember, its ok to take ibuprofen for it if they are keeping you awake even when Danny sleeps.

Lol Kelly you crack me up....epic pumper! :haha: You get even more wind after you give birth because your body tries to get rid of poop in gas form to save you having to have a bowel movement soon after labour. Its quite nifty really, because if birth is hard on you down there, then moving your bowel can seem scarier than it actually is. The trick is not to strain! (Lol, such tmi in that paragraph):haha:

How you doing Hope? Apart from being another epic pumper! :haha:

You know what...a 'fart' smiley would be a great addition to the BnB smiley list!

Mindy glad the weather is lovely, somehow, if the weather is fine, its just a little easier to get through bad times than if the weather is gloomy, if you know what I mean.:hugs:

Went to a party today, ds1's friend's birthday, it was MANIC! One little girl asked if she could push my pram, I think I said nono in rapid succession about 50 times. I'm knackered now, the big Fella and I are about to go have a nice bath....with added nettle tea, because of all things I seem to have developed post partum PUPPPS. :dohh::dohh::dohh:Its unbelievable, you know when you have a sore eye and itching feels good? Its like that times 5 billion but on my tummy. I thought it was just sore stretchmarks, but I only have a few of those in a small area and the rash started spreading so now using every ounce of willpower to not scratch, because apparently thats what makes it spread. Nettle tea heavily brewed then applied to the area with cotton wool does wonders but needs to be done every few hours or that dreaded itch urge comes back! I'm also taking dandelion root for it...both nettle and dandelion are safe when EBF...nature knows whats what! I couldn't bare it if it spread, just a small patch of it is bad enough, I feel for ladies who get it all over :wacko:I spent some time in the small hours of this morning googling it, and its certainly what I have....I intend to beat it into submission with the nettle tea and stuff, I hear that theres not much of use doctors prescribe for it. I wish it had shown up when I had colostrum, I reckon some of that would sort it right out, its miracle fluid! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Oh Lozdi, that rash sounds terrible. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. I hope the nettle and dandelion does the trick!

I still don't think I have properly processed my aunt's passing. I am not really close with my aunts and uncles (to be honest, I am not overly close with my immediate family either :() so I really don't know how to feel. I feel sad she is gone. But I just don't know.

I have been in such a rotten mood all day :( Damn hormones.


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :flower:

I hope you are all having a good weekend :)


----------



## Lozdi

Its ok to not know how you feel...those hormones are running round your system like crazy and may well be blocking you from the worst of it.

Rash still trying to spread...I'm guzzling as much water as possible to help my body flush it out, apparently women who had boys who developed post partum puppps have had male fetal dna found in skin biopsies of the rash, so it stands to reason if I detox as much as I can, it will go away faster.


----------



## too_scared

That sucks, Lozdi. :hugs: I hope it goes quickly.

Speaking of having male DNA in the lesions, have you ladies seen this? https://lauragraceweldon.com/2012/06/12/mother-child-are-linked-at-the-cellular-level/ I love this. The video at the end is very nice.


----------



## pichi

ginny83 said:


> My mum's partner of 3 years left her on Thursday. She came home from work to find that he packed all his stuff and told her he was it was over. She didn't see it coming at all which has made it doubly hard to deal with. I'm just trying to support her, but it's so hard to know what to say. She's moved from the devastated mode to the angry phase now so it's a little bit easier now.

sorry to hear of this :( it's a hard situation but i'm sure your mum will appreciate all that you do for her 



pinksmarties said:


> Haven't had chance to write much. OH gone to the Next sale this morning. Never normally do that as it is manic but both of us was wide awake before 6am so I think he just thought he'd go for it. I am still in bed though!!
> 
> Dad has plastered the cupboard yesterday whilst I was at work in the morning and now it just has to dry before we can paint (more bloody painting!! -lol) before the shelves can go in. Came home after lunch yesterday to find my step mum had done a load of washing and put it out on the line and done my ironing!!

your house is going to be so sparkly for little smartie coming home :) and lucky you having an OH that actually wants to go to a NEXT sale. those sales scare me haha. so many people to squish past.



kelly1973 said:


> pichi,hope twinkle i cant remenber are you all team yellow forgive me for forgetting!

team :blue: here hun :D



Lozdi said:


> Went to a party today, ds1's friend's birthday, it was MANIC! One little girl asked if she could push my pram, I think I said nono in rapid succession about 50 times. I'm knackered now, the big Fella and I are about to go have a nice bath....with added nettle tea, because of all things *I seem to have developed post partum PUPPPS*. :dohh::dohh::dohh:Its unbelievable, you know when you have a sore eye and itching feels good? Its like that times 5 billion but on my tummy. I thought it was just sore stretchmarks, but I only have a few of those in a small area and the rash started spreading so now using every ounce of willpower to not scratch, because apparently thats what makes it spread. Nettle tea heavily brewed then applied to the area with cotton wool does wonders but needs to be done every few hours or that dreaded itch urge comes back! I'm also taking dandelion root for it...both nettle and dandelion are safe when EBF...nature knows whats what! I couldn't bare it if it spread, just a small patch of it is bad enough, I feel for ladies who get it all over :wacko:I spent some time in the small hours of this morning googling it, and its certainly what I have....I intend to beat it into submission with the nettle tea and stuff, I hear that theres not much of use doctors prescribe for it. I wish it had shown up when I had colostrum, I reckon some of that would sort it right out, its miracle fluid! :haha:

hope the PUPPPS passes soon hun :hugs:

hi to everyone else i have missed. just trying to catch up on everyone. been a bit crap at keeping up lately so i do apologise if i have missed anyone out :nope:

AFM, this little boy is a real wriggler! i can't ever remember this amount of movement with Pixie. this guy feels like he's trying to take up the whole bed iykwim :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

Morning ladies how is everyone?????????
im having a guilty day piddling down outside so ive got my jim jams on lovely fire bubbling away and daytime tele bad kelly lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone!! I'm back from what was actually a great weekend. The memorial service was wonderful and a great tribute to Debbie, a true celebration of her life. Mark and his family enjoyed it. Edie was so so good as well, the service was an hour long and she sat on my knee without saying a word. She thought it was so exciting staying in a hotel. I'm so full of cold though and I have another chest and sinus infection, so I'm back on stupid antibiotics. The doctor asked me how far on I was and I said 26 weeks and he said "just halfway then". Er, no. I'm not a rhino. 
Ginny, I'm sorry to hear of your Mums problems. I hope she can soon pick herself up again. 
Mindy, also I'm very sorry to hear about your Aunt. 
Crayz, it's wonderful to hear from you. Thank you for letting us know how Yeardley is doing. I'm so pleased you can get her to the US for some more treatment. 
Kelly, I don't blame you. I put Edie down for her afternoon nap, stuck the heating on and fell asleep in front of Come Dine With Me. 
Pink did you book the flu jab? I have booked one for October 13th. 
Clo how are you? Danny is beautiful. 
Loz, I hope you and Big Fella are doing ok and his brothers are enjoying having him here. 
Pichi, hope all is well with you. Maternity leave must be close now?
Cupcake, Twinkie, hope you are both ok.


----------



## Lozdi

Wow Mindy thats a fascinating article! Maybe its just coincidence then that fetal dna is found in puppps rashes.

Kelly roaring fire sounds epic, wish we had one! 

Still itching here, have got some calamine cream to sooth it. 

Pichi the Big Fella was and still is a mega wriggler lol sometimes bf'ing is a wrestling match! Might be a boy thing!:haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz I have to ask, what is Puppps?


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies, 

Sorry just a quick post but Danny is asleep and we have no visitors for a bit so its my only chance at getting on the computer!!! :comp:

*Loz*, I hear you on the gas/poop thing!!! :loo: Boobs aren&#8217;t too bad as long as he feeds regularly, otherwise I have to pump!! :holly: Sorry about the PUPPPS, you kick it right out of town my dear!!

*Mindy*, :hugs:

*Pichi*, yay for little wriggler, I used to love that!!

*Kelly*, yay for duvet day!!

*MrsMig*, ha ha a rhino!!! :rofl: How can a doctor get that wrong?! Hope you feel better soon, I had sinusitis and the antibiotics worked for me :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well, big hugs to you all :hugs: xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. 

Sorry I've been a bit quiet. But I love this thread. It's so nice having ladies at all stages compared to all my Tri 1 threads. 

I'm ok. 

Pregnant, so of course happy about that. 

But I feel so ill all the time. It's so hard not to just be miserable. :( Then I feel so guilty for sometimes wishing I wasn't pregnant. 

If me from 2 months ago, knowing my baby was dead and I had a MC ahead of me, heard me now complaining of nausea, then 2 months ago me would be SO angry. :(

But I feel so drained and sick and tired. 

Started some tablets on Friday, they have taken the edge of a little I think. I don't wake up and instantly feel like hell. 

My mums MS went away quite quick, and so far it seems similar. So I'm just keeping my fingers crossed I don't have too long left. 

I have a wedding to go to far away when I'm 10 weeks, and would love to feel a bit more human by then. 

:(

So sorry for the rant. I have loads to be grateful for. But I'm just a bit blue today.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Cupcake. I know of a couple of ladies on here that suffered really badly with sickness, one of them had HG and even though they were incredibly grateful for their pregnancies (both had multiple losses) they both felt incredibly poorly for a while and it's hard not to feel sorry for yourself. Nobody thinks you aren't happy to be pregnant. I hope the sickness wears off soon for you. I didn't have any when I was pregnant with my daughter so with my subsequent pregnancies it's been a bit of a nasty shock. I wasn't prepared for it returning either.


----------



## Lozdi

Left one handed typing again here, apparently I make tasty tasty milk because a certain someone can't get enough of it. :haha:

Mrs Miggins how did the memorial go? Puppps is evil....its not considered serious, but its maddening! Heres a link because explaining in left-one-handed would take ages:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pruritic_urticarial_papules_and_plaques_of_pregnancy

Hope your getting enough sleep Clo...don't go getting lured into spending all Danny's nap times online :haha:

Cupcake...MS sucks, and all the tiredness of first tri doesn't help-if you need a little moan or rant or both, go for it, tis what we are here for!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi everyone!! I'm back from what was actually a great weekend. The memorial service was wonderful and a great tribute to Debbie, a true celebration of her life. Mark and his family enjoyed it. Edie was so so good as well, the service was an hour long and she sat on my knee without saying a word. She thought it was so exciting staying in a hotel. I'm so full of cold though and I have another chest and sinus infection, so I'm back on stupid antibiotics. The doctor asked me how far on I was and I said 26 weeks and he said "just halfway then". Er, no. I'm not a rhino.
> Ginny, I'm sorry to hear of your Mums problems. I hope she can soon pick herself up again.
> Mindy, also I'm very sorry to hear about your Aunt.
> Crayz, it's wonderful to hear from you. Thank you for letting us know how Yeardley is doing. I'm so pleased you can get her to the US for some more treatment.
> Kelly, I don't blame you. I put Edie down for her afternoon nap, stuck the heating on and fell asleep in front of Come Dine With Me.
> Pink did you book the flu jab? I have booked one for October 13th.
> Clo how are you? Danny is beautiful.
> Loz, I hope you and Big Fella are doing ok and his brothers are enjoying having him here.
> Pichi, hope all is well with you. Maternity leave must be close now?
> Cupcake, Twinkie, hope you are both ok.

Wahhhhh it takes me so long to type a post I miss great walls of text....then don't see them til hours later because I get stuck being a booby bar! lol! Actually managed to put him down asleep after the post a minute ago...and now he is fussing again! Hungry boy!

I'm so glad the memorial went well! 

Arg I'm going to pee, and well, my hungry caterpillar will just have to moan while I do so!


----------



## too_scared

What a wonderful day, Kelly :) That is my plan for Friday. Well, minus the fire until we can get a wood stove, but for sure the pj's and daytime tv! 

Mrs. M., I'm sorry you are feeling so sick. I really hope the antibiotics help quickly. I can't believe your dr! He must not have been good with Math. You are much closer to 3/4 of the way done than 1/2! Don't want to be adding more than a month to pregnancy!! I can't remember what PUPPS stands for but it is basically an extremely itchy rash. https://www.pregnancy-calendars.net/pupps.aspx#.UGC0q42PU1M

Lozdi, I love that article. I love that even mc'd babies are still a part of their mothers. Makes me so happy to think I am still carrying around my babies, besides just in my heart. I really hope the calamine lotion helps soothe the itch. 

Clobo! So nice to see an update :) How are you? How is Danny doing?

Cupcake :hugs: I'm sorry you are feeling so rotten. I really hope your ms leaves very soon. 

AFM: I have my aunts funeral tomorrow. I think it is really going to hit me then. My mom, dad, and sister are all in Newfoundland now. They are all coming to visit on Wednesday and will stay the night. I am going to get my parents to stay in the guest room and my sister in our bed. Shawn and I will sleep on the couch. Luckily we have a giant sectional that can fit the both of us laying down along with the cats and dogs! I may sleep on the couch tonight too. I gave up trying to sleep in my bed last night (this morning!) at 5 am after having a completely sleepless night. :( My hip hurt so badly. I just couldn't get comfortable. Plus I had a rotten headache that didn't want to go away all day yesterday and it is still lingering today. The couch helped some so I am going to give it another try. 

I hope you are all well! :flower:

Edited to add: Lozdi, I'm not typing one handed and still I am too slow! :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hi can I join please :flower: x


----------



## Clobo

Miss mummy, of course you can join, congratulations!!

Mindy, thinking of you today my dear :hugs:

Cupcake, please don't feel bad for feeling that way, e have all been there, in fact I felt similar in my lady two weeks of pregnancy as I was do late and uncomfortable. You will be fine, just take one day at a time and take good care of yourself.

xxx


----------



## kelly1973

hey mmm how you feeling?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Mmm! So good to see you here. Mindy, I will be thinking of you today. 
It's a vile day. Pouring with rain, and I have to spend most of the morning walking to and from playgroup. Still feeling pretty rubbish, hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you, ladies. We are just getting up and ready to drive into town now. It is pouring here today too. Not too fun to drive 200 km in :( 

I was talking to my sister last night and she was at a viewing yesterday. She said the family are pretty sad, but for the most part people are doing well. 

Mrs. M., I hope you feel better soon. It is terrible when you feel so awful. Sorry you had to walk in the rain feeling so sick. :hugs:

Hi Clobo :) How are you?

Kelly, you're a peach!! Yay!

Welcome mmm!! Congratulations!!

Well, we broke down and told our families last night. They are very happy. Today will be weird but my sister said they were all really happy to see her tummy so she thinks they will like the happy news. We planned to just tell my parents and sister because of the funeral but they all want to tell. I don't like attention placed on me so... it will be interesting.

Hi to everyone! I hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Thinking of you Mindy- I know it must seem odd announcing it today, but the happy news will give everyone something to feel positive about at such a sad time. :hugs:

Welcome MissMM! How are you feeling? :flower:

Hi Clo hows it going? 

Mrs Miggins what an awful day...hope you can put up your feet at the end of the day and have a nice relax.

Hey Kelly hows your ms?

PUPPPS rash is kicking my butt! I have decided its going to detox at its own blooming rate so I might aswell scratch myself to bits, because it feels good and is easier than trying not to scratch it. :dohh: The calamine doesn't touch it and I don't want a steroid cream because then I wouldn't be able to let Big Fella touch my skin and we like to BF skin to skin.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Lozdi. I hope it gets off you soon! I wouldn't want steroids either. :hugs:

It is weird to be doing this today. That is why I did it privately last night with my immediate family. My dad was going on about how I was going to tell everyone tomorrow and blah blah blah. I know he is excited, but we were planning to wait with everyone else. But, they think it will be good so I told them to tell. I didn't want to be there with the family and be like "Hey listen up everyone! Guess what?! I'm pregnant!" Not that I would ever do that anyway, but that is pretty much what my dad wanted. :dohh: I told him to tell if that is what he wants. :S


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz that puppps looks awful!! Poor poor you! 
Mindy I know you don't like to be centre of attention but hopefully you will enjoy being the bearer of good news and it will be good to give everyone something positive to be happy about on an otherwise sad day. 
One of my neighbours took pity on me this morning and gave Edie and I a lift down to playgroup. I still had to walk back again but it made the morning easier! I really should do housework this afternoon but I feel so rubbish I shall get Edie down for her nap and take to the sofa again.


----------



## too_scared

You should definitely rest today. You should rest as much as you can until you start too feel better. Pushing it too much before you are well enough will make you feel worse. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you. Just put her to bed and I'm having a nice bath (in our hideous bathroom). Found a GORGEOUS cottage to rent, well within our price range. Only problem is its in a village and mark doesn't want a village. It doesn't bother me to be honest. I might try to talk him round.


----------



## too_scared

Oooooooh, I really hope you can talk him into it!! We live in a tiny town and I love it. Good luck!


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies sorry you feel poo mrs im on the sofa too just seem to feel rubbish all the time,hope you can talk oh around bout the cottage does he not like village life?

loz feel sorry for you i get bieetrn badly every year with bites and thats bad enough and know how good it feels to scratch, hope it clears soon.

well i just got my first cloth nappy through its soooo cute theres like a toweling thing as well what the hell is that for im rubbish at this.

ts hope you get on ok today im glad you told your family hugs to you today

hi to all you other ladies xx
we had a visit from our landlords last night who we get on with so well prob cause there the same age as my oh lol and found out shes a midwife lol she advised me not to use peroxide on my hair so what do i do now i really do look awful is there other ways?


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Kelly.

For your hair, maybe you can get lots of highlights. That way the bleach will be in foils, off your scalp? That way it will blend in your regrowth and help you feel better about your hair. I get my hair bleached in foils. I am over due for a colour now and my appt is still 2 1/2 weeks away. :S Blah!

The toweling thing with the diaper is the insert. You put that in the diaper when you put it on and that way when you change the diaper you just change that and put in a fresh one and use the same diaper (unless there was a leak off the insert!!) 

I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mrs M you should definately try and talk him round, I bet a cottage would be lovely :cloud9:

Hows everyone else?

Had our scan today and everything looking lovely, baby measuing 8 weeks now (was 5+3) at my scan 2 weeks ago with a good strong heartbeat :cloud9: as soon as she said everything was ok I burst out :crying: I looked like a panda in the waiting room :lol: if it wasn't for me holding the scan pics and smiling people would have thought the worst :blush:

Anyway here's our little beany at 8 weeks:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/F20E6BB8-4813-4766-8B37-7450A97D500F-708-0000003A4867710D.jpg 

xx


----------



## too_scared

What great news mmm! I had a scan at 8 weeks too. It is my avatar. What a great picture you have :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay!! That's awesome news! 8 weeks as well you've gained almost a week!


----------



## ginny83

Hi ladies - sorry I haven't been on much, been spending a lot of time with my mum. She's starting to feel better now - is more angry than sad now which is easier for me to deal with!

MisMM - so glad you've joined us over here and what a fantastic scan! I bet you're over the moon! :) :)

I've half caught up on everything I've missed. Loz - was it you that had pupps? I read an article on daily mail today about a lady who had a really severe case of it and because she itched it so much it left scars.

MrsM - I'd love to live in a village. If we ever move to Northern Ireland, where DF is from, I already have a small list of villages I want to live in :) 

Kelly - I'm so excited that we're both in our 13th week! 

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all well xx


----------



## Lozdi

MissMM what a lovely scan pic! :happydance:

My PMA is well and truly out of the window. I'm officially miserable. After weathering the aches of being huge like a hero, and not complaining more than once or twice despite it hurting to walk towards the end of my pregnancy, I have become a total basket case with this rash. Its everywhere now, sparing only my face (and I think its trying to erupt there too) the soles of my feet, and my chest. Its started on my left boob. Been crying alot because apart from this damn rash I was so happy, Tenzin is such a good baby, he eats beautifully, sleeps in chunks, spends hours awake and happily looking at us, but always there in the background or foreground, is this god awful rash. Even tea tree and lavender neat isn't touching it! I think I need an immunosupressant, but I'd have hard luck trying to get on one of those while breastfeeding, even though one I know of has been looked into and the findings that only tiny amounts if any get into the milk. Its an anti transplant rejection medication, and I am going to bring it up at my doctors appointment in an hour, but I know they will say I can't have it. My next question will be do they flay people on the nhs? Its that bad.


----------



## Clobo

*MMM*, lush scan pic and im so pleased everything is all good :happydance:

*MrsMig*, hope you can find a house that you can agree on, village life is lovely, not that i live in a village but my parents do and its nice!!

*Loz*, aw chick really hope your PUPPPS clears up quickly, must be a nightmare :hugs:

Hope everyone is ok?? Danny had two baths this morning as he decided after the first one was so successful he'd pee and poo all over himself while he was air drying so we could do it all again!!!! :rofl:

xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww :hugs: Lozdi I can't imagine how frustrated you must be. Have you been to the doctors? X


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, Loz - super big :hugs: A few years ago I got total head to toe idiopathic urticaria, where I came out in huge hives and rash. It was so bad and itchy I had to get up during the night to stand in a cold shower, the worse was when it spread to my face. I eventually got put on antihistamines (Telfast 180 and I put myself on piriton also as they work on slightly different ways and my research said the combo worked better). Maybe the Dr will be better about prescribing antihistamines but I don't know how much get through into the milk.

I came across a site that mentioned Dandelion roots for Pupps, not sure if that is something you have tried.

Hi MMM - great to see you here!!

just going back to look at the rest of the post I have missed the last few days.


----------



## kelly1973

great news mrs mmm xxx
loz feel so sorry for you let us know how you get on at the docs xx


----------



## Lozdi

Got back from the docs a bit ago, got some antihistamines which are apparently ok while bf'ing. I hope they work, if they don't I'll need a straight jacket and I'm fairly sure that would make bf impossible!:dohh:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww :hugs: hun I really hope they work for you xx


----------



## Lozdi

Oooh, and I have been taking the dandelion root for a few days...it got worse but hoping thats because the root is detoxing me.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Lozdi. I am so sorry you are dealing with this. :hugs: I hope the antihistamines help.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - I am glad the memorial went really well, its a lovely tribute to be able to celebrate a life as well as sharing grief with family. I live in a biggish village and love it, maybe Mark might see the benefits of a smaller community being better for the kids? Will it mean things are more difficult with playgroup etc? I hope you are feeling better and the antibiotics have started to kick in. Get as much rest as you can too.

Kelly - how are you today? Hope you are felling a bit better too.

Clobo - 

ts - I think the foils are okay as the dye doesn't go near the scalp. Saying that I still haven't had mine done and this rate I might as well let it grow out and start from the beginning as my 'blond tide mark' is more than half way down my head now.

Oops have to pop out back later.


----------



## too_scared

Pink, I really hope the highlights are ok. :S I really can't let my hair grow out. I have tried again and again to go back to my natural colour but every time I look in the mirror I just feel so down about myself. Silly to connect hair colour to how you feel about yourself, but it is just the way it is. I feel so washed out and drab with my mousy dark blonde/light brown hair. I hate what colour my hair has turned as I have gotten older.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz I really hope your rash clears up soon. To hear you sounding so down is so unlike you - it must be awful and I hate that it is casting a shadow over your first precious few weeks with Tenzin. 
Ginny, my ex hubby was from Northern Ireland. It's a beautiful place. The town we live now is very rural, but this place is a hamlet really, no shop, no pub, nothing just some houses. I will see how Mark feels after he has given it some thought. 
I can't stand my hair it's natural colour either, it's got too much grey in it now. I was supposed to be getting it cut and coloured tomorrow but I'm not sure if there is anyone to do it now. The stylist at work very tragically lost her father to cancer at the weekend. My hair can wait. 
I'm still feeling rubbish but must have more energy as I've just had a sort out in Edie's room. It made me feel good.


----------



## too_scared

I am so sorry to hear of your stylist's loss. :( 

I am starting to get a few greys now too. :( My natural hair colour is so ashy and drab you can barely see the few greys in my hair. How sad is that??

I am glad you have some more energy but please try not to over do it. It will only make you sicker. :hugs:

My parents and sister are on their way out here for the night. I have been cleaning all morning. :dohh: I still have to vacuum, dust, and clean the kitchen. We just didn't have time before to get it all done. Shawn is gone to work today so it is all me. I am very grateful that my 3 day headache seems to be gone today. My dad told me yesterday "I don't see any reason why we can't come tonight" I couldn't believe he wanted to do that! I told him that it just wouldn't work because we had too many things to do. He said that he didn't care if the house is spotless but then thought that maybe his family would like him around the night after the funeral. Thankfully he didn't come. I had my sister keeping them from leaving too early or they would be here NOW. My dad is insane about leaving to go places really early. 

I hope you all have a good day. :flower:


----------



## ginny83

Oh I hate grey hairs! I have 2 grey hairs that grow on the very top of my head which I search for at least once a week to pluck out - DF thinks this is a bit strange hehe

I use to dye my hair when I was younger for fun, but I actually don't mind my hair colour as it gets natural highlights through it anyway during the summer. I dread the day I have to dye it because I'd be bald if I pluck all the greys away.

TS - hope you get all the cleaning you want done, but your dad is probably right and they won't care either way

Loz - sorry to hear the rash had gotten so bad for you, hope those new meds work!


----------



## too_scared

Thank Ginny :) 

I got most of it done. I didn't get to wash the floors. After the vacuuming my back was hurting so I know pulling out the steam mop would be a bad idea now. And, I didn't get to wash all the dishes. Only the dishwasher dishes are getting clean for now... Oh well.

I know they won't care about some mess at my house but I really hate to be rushed like that. I hate that everything has to run on my dad's schedule. I have lived my whole life like it and now I would like to do things on my time! He even used to set the house alarm in order to get us out the door faster because it would beep for a minute before setting and we had to rush around like idiots to get out the door. I really hate it. Not fun. Maybe that is why I am never in a rush to get anywhere. I am not late for appts or work, but I never rush for anything else. 

I have 2-3 grey hairs right at the front of my hair line. I have pulled them out once but since my natural hair colour is so strange, and I get highlights every 6-8 weeks, I hardly see them. What colour is your hair naturally?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've had grey hairs for a few years now :blush: I always get mine dyed red, I did used to get it dyed my natural colour but got bored of it :lol:

TS hope you've managed to get all the cleaning sorted but as the others said I bet they won't be bothered :flower: x


----------



## pinksmarties

sorry for the half post earlier!

ts - Luckily I don't have any white hairs on my head but I do have the odd white eyebrow but they get plucked pdq!! :hugs: families are so complicated, I am not looking forward that much to my mum coming up in a few weeks. How different I feel to my dad/step mum being here.

clobo - aww Danny having to have 2 baths! Do you use a bath thermometer? We got one delivered the day after the antenatal class last week were she said those who buy those gadget use them 2 time then don't bother. Just wondering if I should send it back.

Hi ginny, cupcake and everyone else.

afm - had a lovely weekend with dad and step mum and was sad to see them go. We got the cot yesterday from my FIL and I managed to get it set up this morning. I will try to get some pics, probably on Friday (day off). We have our 2nd antenatal class tomorrow, this one is about labour and birth, so it should be interesting to see how OH is. Shame its his birthday too!!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks mmm :) I got most of it done and no one cared but me. Haha!

Pink, I totally agree that families are complicated. I am just so different from everyone in my family. I just don't know where I came from! Haha! I am really glad you had a nice visit with your dad and step mom. I hope the visit with your mom goes well too. 

I haven't noticed and grey eyebrows and luckily I hardly notice my few greys on my head. I just wish my hair could grow in with beautiful blonde highlights... better yet, just grow in all blonde! Haha! 

MMM, what colour red do you do? Is is deep auburn or more of a strawberry blonde? I love red hair!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yey for the cot pink. Glad you had a lovely time with the family :)

It's an auburn type red TS ill see if I can find a pic of it later. 

I've been awake since 6.15am! Urgh! I needed to pee and couldn't get back to sleep. This is becoming a regular occurance now :grr: got my flu jab today and DS has his pre school boosters :( poor baby. It was our wedding anniversary on Tuesday but I was working so MIL is having the kids this evening and hubby and I are going out for a meal. Unsure where yet will see what I fancy later :lol: x


----------



## kelly1973

its pants isnt it mmm ive been up since 3am feel total poo sore throat headache blocked nose blah blah blah is ther any thing i can take? oh and i got stung by a wasp on my chin very ouchie!!!
Pink glad you had a lovely time with your dad and step mum think my parents are coming in december so looking forward to that, cant wait to see the cot?

loz hows the tabs woking?
mrs migg you feeling any better any more news on the house?
clo love the fact that danny had two baths xx
hows all you other lovely ladies???


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - not much you can take really. Paracetamol is only, you can take plain throat lozenges, ie the ones with no antiseptic/anaesthetic. Drink plenty of water anfd hopefully it will pass very soon.

Morning all, getting ready for my long day at work/antenatal class.

Hope the antihistamines have started to help loz.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It is Kelly :( unfortunately there's nothing we can take apart from paracetamol and honey and lemon drink. Can't have lemsips/strepsils/cold and flu tablets :(

X


----------



## Crayz

Hey everyone!

Clobo-you are a brave new mommy! I'm petrified to give Yeardley a bath by myself. I'm afraid she'll slip out of my hands and fall face first in water. I have a baby bathtub, but it still doesn't ease my anxiety. I've had dreams that my daughter was drowning in a bathtub. That's how bad my anxiety is over it. I always have my husband help me. Is that awful? I'm sure once she can sit up and support her head by herself totally, I won't have an issue.

Loz, I'm so SO sorry about your rash and the turmoil it's causing you. I know you are into homeopathic remedies. I have Rosacea and when it flares up I use Tamanu Oil on it. It works for everything... Acne, psoriasis, eczema, big bites... You get the idea. I know you've already seen a doctor, but while you're waiting for it to simmer down, you may want to pick some up the next time you're at the health food store. It smells wicked, but it's very concentrated and goes a long way! BTW, I LOVE the name you chose for your son. My sister suggested "Tenley" for us for a girl, and I loved it, but I was dead set on Yeardley.

Kelly, I was blessed with a respiratory infection while I was pregnant. My doctor said I could take Robitussen (only for cough and cold, nothing with alcohol, obvs), Mucinex (which is the same ingredient as what's in Robitussen), Sudafed (which I think has an "upper" in it so I declined that one) and was prescribed a nasal spray safe for use in pregnancy. I'm no doctor, but if you think you are having a rough go of it and may need to take something, I would call to make sure.

Mrs. Migg! I'm so very sorry about your coworker's loss. But YAY for happy healthy pregnancy! I'm so delighted for you. 

As for everyone's grey hairs, I'm also sorry. Being a hairdresser I haven't seen my natural color since I was....15? Soooooo, in the last 17 years? Wow. That realization of my age stings a little. Anyways, my point is I don't know if I have grey hair. I'm sure I do, but at this point my ignorance is bliss.

Too-scared, highlights are okay because the application is off the scalp. To be honest, there is no scientific proof linking hair color to birth defects, so I let my clients use their own discretion. If they don't want to color during pregnancy, I'm not going to force them. And I understand why they may not want to. If you're afraid of the bleach, you could do low-lights using a Demi-permanent color (no ammonia) just to blend in the highlights you have that have started to grow out. It will soften the line of demarcation you have already. You'll be left with that new "ombré" trend which is very pretty I think! Just an idea.

Afm, things are good. Yeardley is getting bigger. Over 7 lbs now! That's a milestone. We figured out she has a milk protein allergy which is why her reflux was so so terrible. She's doing much better since we switched her formula (fingers crossed it stays that way). She would gag and power vomit about 5-8 times a day. You have NO idea how tired I am of doing laundry and steam cleaning my couch! And she's actually HAPPY! I think someone kidnapped my grumpy little cupcake and replaced her with one who smiles a lot and doesn't vomit at all. Weird. Now that she isn't vomiting so much and screaming while she eats, she actually sleeps less during the day. I don't know how I feel about that yet!


----------



## Clobo

*Crayz*, yay for Yeardley putting on weight!! Good news my dear!! Aw i dont blame you being scared about bathing her being so small as well ... i have one of those bathtime bouncer things that does help a bit but he squirmed so much he ended up almost upside down on it!!

*Pink*, i dont have a thermometer at the moment, been wondering myself, i just tested by hand and top and tailed him yesterday. Think i might get one though just to be sure?

*Kelly*, in tescos they do a fruit juice in the "long life" juice section that is apple and ginger, i drunk that when i had a cold with some hot water in, not sure if it actually helped but i think psychologically it did. I also did the orange/lemon juice and honey in hot water. Hope you feel better soon.

I have greys too, typically all along my parting!! I use a home dye and did when i was pregnant altho not in the first 12 weeks to be sure. Having a quiet day today, registered Danny this morning and now catching up online!! xxx


----------



## too_scared

*MMM*, I would love to see a picture of your hair. :) I hope you enjoy your dinner out with your husband. I also hope you get more sleep soon. 

*Kelly*, I really hope you feel better soon. I'm sorry I have no suggestion on what to take to feel better. Maybe sucking on a hard candy may help your throat a little? I can't even imagine what it feels like to be stung on the chin by a wasp! Ouch! I was stung on the arm as a kid and that hurt! I heard that putting a warm, damp black tea tea bag (like Tetley, do you guys have that there? Orange pekoe tea) on the sting will help to make it feel better. 

Another super long day for you today, *Pink* :( I hope you have a good day! I think the class on labour and birth will be a good one!

*Crayz*, that is so wonderful that Yeardley is doing so much better on the formula. That is great. :happydance: I used to be a hair stylist too! I get my foils with bleach so it doesn't actually touch my scalp, but I do get a toner all over after. Since there is no peroxide in there I don't mind too much.

How are you doing today *Clobo*? I think I am going to be totally nervous like Crayz about washing baby! You are doing so great!!

I hope the itching has eased up, *Lozdi*.

How are all the rest of you ladies? I hope you are all well! 

My family just left to go back to my hometown and then will leave to go back to Ontario tomorrow morning. It was a pretty good visit. Short and sweet. 

It seems like my tummy has popped out yesterday! It has been there but pretty easy to cover up with loose shirts until now. I am so glad we decided to tell this week. Haha! Also, I broke down and bought some maternity clothes on Tuesday. I got a pair of pants (there was barely anything there!) and 3 shirts. I don't think I am quite ready mentally to be wearing maternity clothes yet, but I am glad I have it. I will also be ordering some pants online. 

I will try to get a bump picture soon to share :)


----------



## kelly1973

this is another one of my 12 week pics been looking at it is that the nub i can see?:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-27 14.04.54.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## too_scared

Hmmmm, I'm thinking I am going to have to update my guess of a girl to a boy if that is the nub :) I am really no good at this whole guessing thing!


----------



## too_scared

I don't remember if I told you ladies or not, but I got the results from my serum screening on Tuesday. It came back negative :happydance:


----------



## kelly1973

excellent news ts im still waiting 
ok and the two shadows above i think are feet im thinking boy lol i googled scan pic differences for girl and boy lol


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :) When will you get your results? I'm sure it is going to be great news!

I can't remember where I found this, but I think it was linked to a thread I was reading once. It is a good explanation of the nub theory. https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## kelly1973

lol thats the link that made me look at my pics
they said if you get a telephone call within 7 days you be high risk other then that you will get a letter within 2 weeks so i havent heard anything and its been 10 days so hoping thats good news


----------



## too_scared

That is great news! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

just quickie

Fab new TS!! 

It was the same for me, Kelly so that sounds promising for you! Can't see pics at work soI'll look at little nub later (Think boy anywy for you)

crayz - glad yeardley is doing so well and is whole new baby after having such bad colic, poor thing. I am sure having a smiley but awake baby will take a bit of getting used to, but that is just lovely.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey all! Well I am sat here with hair dye all over my head. I get it done so infrequently I'm sure it's fine. I couldn't bear the granny hair any longer. 
Had the works done today, massage, pedi, HD brows and hair. Feel great. 
Crayz, great to see you. 
Pink, never used a bath thermometer. Trust your own judgement. Mummy knows best!


----------



## too_scared

Enjoy your day, Mrs. M. :)

My terrible hair will be fixed in 2 weeks... I hope I can wait that long! :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh thats sounds like a wonderful day mrsmig, I could really do with that too. I got OH to paint my toenails last night - what a carry on but in the end wasn't too bad a job!

It was OH that wanted the bath thermometre, he likes his gadgets and maybe just being a bit worried about it all.

Just waiting for OH to arrive for the antenatal class. I have raging heartburn from the stovies (scottish type corned beef stew thing) I had for tea so he is bringing my gaviscon to work too!


----------



## kelly1973

mrs enjoy your pampering you deserve it im getting mine done next thursday cant wait
pink enjoy your class 

wheres loz hope shes ok x


----------



## Crayz

Hairdressers unite!! Lol

Mrs. M, that sounds amazing. DH gave me a 48 hour off coupon, and I plan on getting pampered myself! It's been while. I color my roots a lot myself and give myself highlights too. I actually have a picture of myself doing just that. I posted it on FB. I was pregnant and hadn't announced it (which I never did-you know, just in case). I had the box of foils strategically placed so you couldn't see my belly. Kind of like how they use big purses and other props to hide pregnancies in television shows. That was me.

Yeah. It's totally weird to have a happy baby. I guess this is why people really enjoy motherhood. I didn't quite get it at first as I was cleaning up vomit all day and listening to her scream and turn red everytime I fed her. It was a nightmare and my anxiety levels were beyond my norm, and that's BAD. Now I'm much more at peace, and loving every minute of her. Right now I'm just waiting for her to go to sleep, but she's determined to poop, so sleep is out of the question.


----------



## too_scared

I used to highlight my own hair too. I was never coordinated enough to do foils on myself so I did cap highlights. :dohh: I just love to go to a stylist to get it done, it is so relaxing.

I love the idea of you using a box of foils to cover your bump! :)


----------



## Crayz

It's weird. I love doing hair and nails, but hate sitting to have mine done. Except a pedicure. I could get that done all day! But waiting for it to dry.. Torture.

I just get to a point where I'm all, "You don't have to style my hair. Just leave it wet and I'll just pay and run out the door."

I'll have to find that picture and post it. It was funny. I think the tag was, "I am a professional, DO NOT TRY THIS AT HOME."

I'm so excited for everyone here. I was the first to go, and not that I'm proud of that because she was 6 weeks early, but more sad because I'm no longer part of that pregnancy club! I didn't love pregnancy, but I did miss it when it was over. I swore I felt "phantom kicks" after she was born. I just didn't want to share her!!


----------



## too_scared

I'm like that for manicures and pedicures. I don't really enjoy them. I can't usually sit for that long if someone is fooling with my hands or feet. But, my hair is a completely different story. I will sit there all day if someone is fooling with it. :haha:

I can completely understand not wanting to share baby. I didn't even want to share that I am pregnant! I want to keep it all to myself. I can't even imagine what it will be like after baby comes.

I would love to see that picture!


----------



## kelly1973

yeah i wana see that pic too x

how are all you ladies another poo sleep for me and still feeling pants boo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crayz

I'm sorry you're not feeling good :nope: I hope you catch up on some sleep soon! I never slept while I was pregnant. Like, NEVER. I got up to pee so many times I would just be wide awake from about 1:00 a.m to the next evening. It was awful. Then my husband would comment the next morning, "Wow, you got up to pee A LOT last night." 

Yes. Yes I did. Thank you for pointing that out because I didn't even realize it.

I wish there was a B and B app that you could post pictures from. Getting on my laptop is such a hassle. But I will post the picture today along with some new ones of Yeardley SMILING. I'm just excited because she was so miserable because of her reflux for what seemed like forever that I never thought she would be happy.


----------



## pinksmarties

I agree Crayz - sorry to say this Kelly but I think I have had only a few nights decent sleep since early 2nd tri! I think the lack of sleep makes feeling ill worse too.

Can't wait to see those pic Crayz!

Loz - hope you are ok chick? Has the antihistamines started to work yet? :hugs:

Morning all, 

It is my day off today but yesterday on of my work colleagues had just been told her Dad had lung cancer yesterday. I offered to go in to help (as I doubt she'll be fit to work today) but my boss thinks they'll manage. I felt so sad for her, she had literally just come from the meeting (at the hospital where we work) so she was distraught. Horrible.

The antenatal class was okay. I was expecting a bit more, maybe a video or something but it was a dolly and plastic hip bones!! She talked about contractions, the birth process and pain relief but nothing too in depth. I still think it worried OH though! Next week is with the physio's talking about positions, breathing techniques and parntners learning a bit of back massage!


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow, you didn't have to see a video? I think a video is pretty standard here :) But you really don't see that much on our video, you could probably see more if you googled "vaginal birth" LOL

Well today is eviction day! My little guy will be here in less than 5 hrs!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oooh Twinkie!! Good luck!!


----------



## Crayz

Good luck Twinkie, and welcome to the world Little One!

I pray you have a safe and memorable delivery, and a healthy, happy child!

Take a video so pink can see it :winkwink:!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, she doesn't want to see my video, I am having a c-section! But here is a breakdown for you, spinal, incision, pull baby out, take out placenta, sew/glue me back up :) There the whole procedure without the gorey details! 

I have always wondered who would actually agree to put a video of the lady parts giving birth on youtube or in an instructional video. I get that in the instructional video, most people that see it don't know who you are, but come on! Who wants thousands of people seeing their hoohas? I wanted no reminders of DS coming out, because it was not a "beautiful" experience like everyone says (he was a forcept baby, so basically the Dr. yanked him out anyway!). I prefer to focus on the newborn instead of how they actually got out :) I am sure others have much more pleasant memories of their children's birth, but mine was kind of traumatic!


----------



## pinksmarties

She did go into the bits on CS section but with me being a nurse I kinda knew all sort of the things that go on in theatre. There was one bit that got me upset. She talked about what happened if placenta doesn't come out fully and called it 'retained products of conception' which, for some reason, took me back to almost 1 years ago and upset me. Horrible phrase whatever the connections. :(

twinkie - woo didn't realise it was today! Good luck, can't wait for more baby pics!! Whos next? Pichi, then me maybe?


----------



## pinksmarties

What are people thoughts on the new vaccine for Whooping cough?


----------



## Crayz

Twinkie, mine was the same-epidural, slice, pull baby out, see baby over curtain, send placenta to lab for tests, and stitching. Oh, and then good drugs. Everything after that is hazy. It was pretty simple actually. I agree with you, I have no desire to watch the miracle of birth. Some people think it's unicorn farts and rainbows, and no judgement from me if they feel that way. It just seems messy, lol.

Good luck hon, I hope it goes smoothly!

Pink, do you mean the one for baby, or for yourself? Or was that Pertussis? 

My daughter is getting vaccinated for everything. I did a lot of research on the topic before Yeardley was born and figured she didn't necessarily need all of them, but then we found out about her heart defects and decided it's best for her to be fully vaccinated because any infection could go to her heart and that would NOT be good.

That's my stance. Plus I don't feel comfortable taking medical advice from Jenny Mcarthy. But that's just me.


----------



## pichi

i keep unsubscribing to this thread with my fat fingers on my phone :dohh: haha i'm off to catch up! 

good luck today twinkle!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've just seen that on the news about the whooping cough vaccine. When is it going to become available does anyone know?
Pink, that would have upset me too. It's a ghastly phrase. I think my friend who has just had her second had a tough time passing all the placenta and it was a bit grim for her. 
We need to compile a list of all our due dates don't we? I'm third tri on Sunday I can't believe it!


----------



## pinksmarties

Crayz - its a new(?) vaccine given to mothers between 28-38 weeks which I assume will confer some immunity to baby from birth. I think its available from Monday.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19729989

I had it when I was 4, can't remember much but I think it was bad. I, for a long time, thought that was the reason for my asthma although that's probably not the case. It was very bad as a child and wasn't diagnosed till I was 11. My chest must light up with radiation for all the chest x-rays I had! . My grandma, mother and sister has asthma too (well they have inhalers - they all smoke and my sister never had it till she smoked).


----------



## hopeithappens

Ooo yey more babies, good luck Twinkie 

I have no idea about this new vaccine, shows how much notice I take :haha:

Hope everyone is well today :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have my 28 week check a week on Tuesday so I will ask about it then. I had bronchitis when I was a child and I've had a weak chest ever since. I had asthma in my late teens and early 20's but I seemed to grow out of it. I still occasionally use a salbutamol inhaler though. They say the immunity is passed onto the baby for the first year of life so that's good. You do worry a little about risks with new things though don't you?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think it's supposed to start from next week Mrs M. 

I've been really short of breath lately. Even just walking up the stairs dunno if its anything to do with the pregnancy or the cold I've got x


----------



## too_scared

Twinkie, good luck today! Very exciting that you get to meet your LO today :happydance:

Kelly, I'm sorry you aren't feeling so good still. I hope you start to feel better soon! 

Pink, that would have brought me right back too. :hugs: My sister asked me the other day if I had seen "What to Expect When You Are Expecting" and I told her I found it sad. She realized what part I was talking about and said "Oh. I guess it depends on when you saw it. Probably wouldn't be so bad if you saw it last week." I told her I DID watch it last week. People who haven't experienced mc's have NO idea what it is like. You are always sad, forever, about the mc. 

There are so many ladies on this thread who are close to meeting their babies! So exciting! Pink, Pichi, Hope. Is that all? :wohoo:

Mrs. M., I can't believe you are going to be in the 3rd tri on Sunday! So exciting!! Time is flying. :happydance:

Lozdi, I hope you are doing ok. I really hope the antihistamines are helping you. :hugs:

Crayz, I can't wait to see a picture of Yeardley's smile! I think you can get a Photobucket app and upload your pictures from your phone that way and then add them to bnb that way. 

MMM, I have read that shortness of breath is a pregnancy symptom. I hope your cold goes away soon! 

I am so sorry if I missed anyone. I am so sleepy today! I only got up once to pee last night but I got woken up by the dog extra early this morning. Is it normal that I only got up once to pee last night?? I am nervous... Also, I have been having pains in the sides of my stomach, mostly on the right side. Is that the round ligament pain? It doesn't happen at certain times, like if I am moving or whatever, just if I am sitting and it will hurt. Not bad but makes me worry.

I hope you are all well. :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's totally normal TS ... with DD I didn't get up in the night to pee until I was over 30 weeks! With DS I was up almost every night and same this time :flower: I think when we are PAL every little thing makes us worry, I know it does with me too :hugs:

We watched that film too and when she had the MC hubby grabbed my hand and squeezed. I think it's true that it doesn't affect people as much if they haven't had an MC before. I shamefully hold my hands up and admit that I never knew how painful it was and how hard it was to deal with, I had a few friends who had had MC's before and I always sent hugs as I never knew what to say. I naively thought that it would never happen to me and once it did I felt so much hurt, not just for my baby but for the friend's who had lost babies and thinking about them feeling like I was.

Sorry went into a rant there :blush: x


----------



## Crayz

Too scared-If you're worried about the pains and the lack of urine output (see how clinical I made that?) I would call the doctor or MW just to be on the safe side. Just make sure you are drinking plenty of water, about a gallon or more a day and you should be okay.

Thanks for the tip about photobucket! I'll have to try that. SO much easier I'm sure.

I just watched that movie during our last typhoon (we have one on the way right now too) and I definitely cried at that part. Or the part in "The Help" when the woman is burying her babies in the backyard.. Gets me everytime.

MMM-I think you have a double whammy, poor thing. It could be pregnancy AND the cold. I hope you feel better soon. Get some rest this weekend if you can!

Pink-I never heard of that! Then again I'm not pregnant anymore so I'm not really up to speed on these things at the moment. With your history it may not be a bad idea. Then you have to wonder, "Do you buy a car the first year it's on the market, or do you wait until all of the recalls have been sorted out?" That would be my only concern. Just do your research..

Mrs. M, third tri already? I feel like you announced your pregnancy last month. Time speeds by when you have a little cupcake! 

That's what I call her BTW, Little Miss Cupcake (or LMC for short). It's become such a trend that all of my friends and family send clothes with cupcakes on them. My mother even knitted a cupcake hat for her. Lol! I was thinking for Halloween she could be bacon or a cupcake.


----------



## Clobo

*Mindy*, brilliant news on the screening results :yipee:

*Mrsmig*, sounds like a lovely lot ofpampering!!

*Kelly*, sorry you are feeling poo, how about doing something nice to give you a pick me up??

*Twinkie*, good luck my dear, thinking of you xxx Hee hee sounds like a c section to me altho I could see mine reflected in one of the poles that held the lights up in theatre!! Ew!!

Ooh im going to ask my midwife later about the WC vaccine, ill let you know what she has to say about it!! Im getting my flu jab next month.

*MMM*, yes I got that too, enev now your uterus is growing and squishing other organs plus your heart is working harder pumping extra blood, take it easy my dear xxx

Danny had his photoshoot today with my friend, ill put a pic on in a bit xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Loving the pampering Mrs M :)

:hugs: Kelly it's awful when your not feeling well.

Thanks Clobo x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I am still peeing quite a bit during the day. It was just last night. (I love how clinical you were, Crayz ;)) I am trying to drink a lot of water. At least 8 8 oz glasses a day. Maybe I just didn't drink much right before bed last night? I have an appt with my dr in a week. If it gets worse before then I will call my dr for sure! I don't have the pains constantly, just for a little while every few days. 

I still don't have my appt time for my anomaly scan. I really need to know soon so we can make plans. I hope it is not too late, hopefully next week or the week after.

Only 6 weeks until we find out the gender :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

I found my night time peeing tailed off a bit in 2nd tri, I think if you are drinking plenty and everything okay during the day then it sounds normal. Not long till you anomaly scan, that's seems to have gone by fast. Maybe not to you though. Sometimes I think this pg has gone by quick and other times each week seem like forever.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pink :)

I know what you mean about time going fast and slow at the same time. My first tri seemed to have flown by. But, when I think about the day I got my bfp it seems like forever ago. Some days I think "Wow! I am nearly 18 weeks!" and then other days I definitely feel like I have been pregnant forever.


----------



## Clobo

Yes when you are TTC, pregnant and have your baby time just seems to be in a world of its own!!!

Here is a little piccy from this morning .... he is doing his little old man face as he has his grandad tank top on my mum knitted!!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1164 Shopped.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww Clobo he is gorgeous :cloud9: x


----------



## pinksmarties

aww he is sooooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## Crayz

That sounds like plenty of water to me! I could have stopped drinking water at 3 in the afternoon and still gotten up at least 8 times to use the loo (As most of you ladies call it). I swear she used my bladder as a pillow. 

Time IS flying for you ladies! I'm sure it doesn't always feel that way for you all, but I can compare it to when our military husbands deploy. When it's your husband, 7 months or more drags on forever. When it's someone else's husband, You're all, "Wow.. he's coming home next week? That was fast!"

it will be over before you know it and you'll all be holding your LO's in your arms soon enough!


----------



## Crayz

Okay. Here they are. Sorry the ones of Y are so dark. If I have the light on my camera phone on, she squints. I tried taking some with my Nikon, but it was being a douche today for whatever reason.

And I have no idea why my pictures come out all wonky when I save them from my phone. Oh well. You get the general idea..
 



Attached Files:







Foils.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 8









YSmile1.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 7









YSmile2.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww Crayz she is beautiful :D X


----------



## pinksmarties

She is beautiful Crayz!! What a smile!!


----------



## too_scared

What great pictures!

Clobo, Danny is so cute. I love his sweater vest! He is a little boy after my DH's heart. Haha! Shawn wears many sweater vests... :haha:

Crayz, Yeardley is too cute! I love that smile! I also love the foils picture :)


----------



## kelly1973

clo i love the pic what a little topper and i love the sweater
cra shes gorgeous what a smile oh and love the foils
ts any bump pics?
cant wait to see your pictures twink
where is loz oi lady where are you?????
arrrrrrrrrrrh i feel so poo got my combined test it says shows low risk 1 in 50000 so good result


----------



## too_scared

Awesome results Kelly!!! Yay!!! :wohoo: :happydance: 

I forgot that I promised a bump picture... I will get on that! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Here it is. Just taken now, 17 weeks 5 days. Please ignore the unmade bed in the background. :haha: First maternity shirt... still feeling quite nervous about that!
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Brilliant result Kelly :flower: and lovely bump TS :) x


----------



## kelly1973

lovely bump ts i just look like im fat lol im massive


----------



## pichi

aw we produce such cute babas in here :haha: nice bump T_S what is your tattoo if you don't mind me asking? :) 

Evening everyone :)


----------



## too_scared

My tattoo is a 3/4 sleeve of flowers :) I love it! I have been wanting is for a long time and finally got it last year. It was very painful but totally worth it!


----------



## pichi

aw awesome :) after my collar bones piece is complete id love a half sleeve :)


----------



## too_scared

What do you have on your collar bone? What do you plan for your sleeve? I LOVE tattoos :)


----------



## pichi

too_scared said:


> What do you have on your collar bone? What do you plan for your sleeve? I LOVE tattoos :)

i have 2 swallows on my collarbones :) i have junko mizuno pieces on my calves, hello kitty on both feet, nintendo and various pieces around my right ankle, a gothic girl on my left shoulderblade and a little pixel heart on my right wrist :)

i love tattoo's too - and piercings :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Awesome! :D

I have 7 tattoos, but my sleeve has been redone a few times. 2 cover ups and finally I am happy with it! Haha! I have plans for one more really large one on my ribs to my hip bone. It is going to be extra painful so I am waiting on that one. Haha! The piece I want is an cemetery angel from a book I have. It is stone but covered in mosses so she is different shades of green (my favourite colour) and she has beautiful wings. I am so far from religious (I am atheist, I hope that doesn't offend anyone) but I really love angel statues in cemeteries. The picture is actually from a vampire book I got when I was in high school. Back way before Twilight! I was obsessed with vampires then. 

Kelly, you should post a bump picture too!! 

(you guys can see how badly grown out my highlights are in my picture :haha:)


----------



## Lozdi

I'm still here...just very hard to grab 5 minutes to type, as someone is always at the boob, and if not he is asleep and then so am I!

Antihistamines taking the edge off but no reduction in rash yet, they work for about 12 hours so I try to wait as long as poss to take them because baby is at his most awake 10pm-4 am ish and its hard to feed him when my arms and legs are trying to kill me. :dohh:

Shortness of breath can be a sign of low iron levels, so maybe try a supplement and see if it improves. 

LOVE the baby and bump pics! So cute :cloud9:

Sorry I have to keep it short...someones hungry again, and such a mummy's boy doesn't like to be put down when awake, which is fine by me I love to watch him pulling funny faces, smiles are starting to look like genuine amusement now and not just wind :haha:

We registered him today, and I asked about what the proceedure is for if I was to marry OH and want to change the kids last name. I have refused thus far to give them OH's name because my oldest already has his dad's last name, and I really don't want all my kids to have a different last name to me, I'd feel so left out. OH rolls his eyes at marriage talk but lucky for him I am not at all into the idea of a large wedding, nor are we religious. Doing it in a field will do, and the only traditional thing I want is a big fat cake. I'll probably even make it myself, because I know what I like. :haha:

Want this rash gone...can't even take any good pics of me and baby as its everywhere but my face and I can feel it wanting to be there too :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Lozdi :hugs: So sorry your rash is still bad. I wish I could send you a magical cure. Sounds like big fella is a night owl just like his mommy!


----------



## Crayz

Clo-your son is too freakin' cute!! You look beautiful in that picture as well! I'm loving the old man sweater. When Y was born she had "little old man legs." That's what I called them anyways because she didn't bake the full 40 weeks she didn't have much baby fat. Now she's finally starting to chunk out a bit!

Loz-so glad to hear the medication is giving you SOME relief. I'm sorry you're going through this at such a time that is supposed to be a happy one! Don't try to stress yourself out too much. And you can still take pictures! Nobody who loves you will care.

Pichi! I have two swallows on my left hip. 

TS-Loving your bump! And the tattoos! I have a side piece from under my armpit to my hip. It didn't tickle, but you seem like a tough chick! I'm sure it will be no sweat.

It's probably like childbirth (not that I know). You know it was so painful, but you don't remember what that pain felt like. That's how I look at that side piece now.

Ooh. I wonder how Twinkie is!


----------



## too_scared

I will get my rib piece one day. When I find an artist who I know will do it justice and when I get back into a shape that will look good to get the tattoo!! :haha:


----------



## Crayz

You'll be back to your old self in no time! My doctor would tell me, "Don't eat for two, DRINK for two." 

Pichi, you should post pictures of your tattoos! I want to see the Nintendo!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Just wanted to post an update. C-section went well, little guy had turned footling breech at some point, so he was born feet first! My Dr said we made a wise move choosing the c-section because.it would have been hard to get little guy to flip, and if he did he could have likely got his cord tangled. He weighed 9lb 6oz and is 21in long :) He has this little birth whimper that melts your heart :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congratulations Twinkie! Awesome news! Another boy for our gang, we need a little girl to keep Yeardley company! Fantastic weight. I'm so glad you had a section and there were no added risks. Can't wait to hear his name.


----------



## Crayz

Congrats!! What a fabulous size! So glad you had the section and everything went well! Welcome to the world baby Twinkie!

You know Mrs. M-I never realized I have the only girl so far! A girl who has been Little Miss Cranky Pants today, might I add.

Well we made through the Typhoon. It was actually impressive. I saw a video a friend posted on FB of a car blowing away. Literally. Just rolled into the air and blew across the parking lot!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's brilliant Twinkie congrats :flower: x


----------



## pinksmarties

Congratulations Twinkie!! Another big boy!!! 

:hugs: Loz I really do understand. I am glad the tabs are helping to some degree and lil man is doing okay.


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations Twinkie! I am so glad the section went smoothly and that you are both doing well. :happydance:

Wow, Crayz!! That is nuts! I am glad you made it through the storm safely.


----------



## Lozdi

Twinkie210 said:


> Just wanted to post an update. C-section went well, little guy had turned footling breech at some point, so he was born feet first! My Dr said we made a wise move choosing the c-section because.it would have been hard to get little guy to flip, and if he did he could have likely got his cord tangled. He weighed 9lb 6oz and is 21in long :) He has this little birth whimper that melts your heart :)

:happydance:Congratulations! Another big boy! Can't wait to see a pic :cloud9:


----------



## Clobo

Congratulations *Twinkie*, hope you are healing ok?? im so pleased it all went well for you chick :yipee:

*Mindy*, lovely bump, wear those maternity clothes with pride!!

*Crayz*, Yeardley is soooo cute xxx

Loz, hope your PUPPPS is getting better gradually. Hope its all going ok?? Are you getting much sleep??

Hope everyone else is ok?? :hugs: xxx


----------



## too_scared

I only have one pair of maternity pants so far... :dohh: I really have to find more!

How are you doing, Clobo?


----------



## kelly1973

congtates twinkle cant wait to see a pic


----------



## too_scared

My 65 lb dog just jumped at me and kicked me in the stomach. :( Everything will be ok, right???

Oh my gosh, Kelly! I just realized you are in 2nd tri!!! :wohoo: :yipee: Congratulations!!


----------



## Lozdi

Baby is pretty well protected in there, but you don't want your dog to make a habit of that because the bigger you get the easier you might be unbalanced.

I'm ready for a skin transplant!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Lozdi. He hasn't jumped on me in a long while. He was just excited because a friend of ours dropped over and we chatted outside. Iorek was upset that he didn't get to see our friend. Haha!

I'm so sorry you are still itchy. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

what loz said ts baby nice and padded but trust me i worry evert second too
loz so sorry you have this crap rash
i have a really really bad cough and constantly coughing does this hurt baby he/she must be getting thrown around everywhere. Tried honey and lemon doesnt touch it


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Awful isn't it Kelly. I ended up on antibiotics I hate them. They are just penicillin as well so don't work as well as my usual ones but make me feel sick. I'm having some violent coughing fits which hurt my stomach lots. I usually wee my pants as well, just for added glamour. God knows how knackered my poor pelvic floor is gonna be after I've pushed out another. 
Anyway - THIRD TRI TODAY!!!! Woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## kelly1973

fantastic news mrs my its gone so quick oh and i did lol when you said a little wee comes out the things we have to do.
its sunday and oh is being a k**B end does any one suffer with one of these at times lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yey happy 3rd tri day Mrs M!!

:lol: Kelly yeah my hubby has that on a weekend too especially this morning! X


----------



## Crayz

Woo hoo third tri!! :happydance:

Oh, I call that the "ID-FLITS." Or, the "I don't feel like its."

I get that every weekend. Especially after taking care of baby all week for 15 hours a day. I pass her off on the weekends. DH let me sleep until noon today. NOON! Can you believe that? I haven't slept that late since I was in my 20's after a night of heavy drinking!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah my OH does it too. He got on my wick end good and proper last night. My horrible snoring was keeping him awake, plus he had really bad indigestion, plus the heating timer had gone to cock and the house was boiling but instead of just going to sleep in Joe's room he was flapping about and waking me up. At one point he put the frigging light on to read. But to be fair he did get Edie up this morning and I got a lie in, but when I got up he was making a point of hoovering busily and I felt guilty cos I just wanted to sit and drink tea. So we are both shattered after a terrible nights sleep. 
Never mind, off to my dads this aft for one of my step mums legendary Sunday roasts. And then another week begins tomorrow. Where are they going???


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's even worse when your both bugged by a bad nights sleep isn't it Mrs M. Fingers crossed you can all manage a nap or something this afternoon. Mmmmm Sunday roast ... I'm working this weekend so it's just something quick for dinner. Fray Bentos pie with mash and veg for us ... might do some rhubarb crumble for dessert :) x


----------



## too_scared

I am sorry you are feeling so rotten, Kelly. I really hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

Mrs. M., are the antibiotics helping at all? I really hope you are feeling better too! Happy 3rd tri!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: 

Hi everyone :flower:

I hope you are all having a good weekend! Sorry your OH's are being pains. :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy 2nd tri Kelly, can't believe it has come around so fast!! Hope teh cough/cold is a bit better today. Have you tried gargling with disolvable paracetamol (swallow afterwards). It is disgusting to taste but might help your sore throat, forgot to mention that before.

Happy 3rd Tri mrsmig ( I also wrote on your journal too).

Loz - hope things are bit better today.

MMM - I haven't had a fray bentos pie in years. I used to love them!

Hi to everyone else!

afm - treated myself today and bought a nice girly hospital bag and am in the middle of dying some old towels black. We went to Jack and Jill sale (like a car boot type sale specifically baby/kids stuff). It was mobbed and we had to queue to get in. Loads of thing if you needed to get big stuff (car seats/prams etc) as well as toys and clothes. Some of the clothes I thought was a bit over priced being 2nd hand. I think if my sister had been there she would have been telling me to get loads of stuff but I was looking at the toys thinking 'I have no idea what is suitable/what to buy' ended up feeling a bit useless. Maybe once smartie is here that sort of thing may be more natural.:shrug:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like a lovely day pink. We don't have anything round here like that I don't think :( I'd love it as I don't see the point buying new when you can buy really well looked after second hand. 

Mmm they're lovely, we haven't had one in about a year. I popped in asda this morning and seen them on offer and got one. It was so nice!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That sounds nice Pink. Don't worry about toys and stuff. You will find that everybody is very keen to get rid of stuff as their children grow out of it as you end up with so much stuff and you will end up getting loads of stuff passed on. We get too much really!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Feeling a bit panicky today. I don't feel sick at all and I haven't really for the last few days! It was around this time I lost my bean last time but I didn't have any symptoms or sickness last time so it never went off iykwim? I had sickness with my other 2 till around 12/13 weeks. I know every pregnancy is different but it's got me panicking :cry: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wobbly days are horrible Missy. I really don't know what to suggest. When I had my major wobble about symptoms dipping I went to the doctor in tears and he got me in for a scan. He sort of pretended I had cramps and the EPU went along with it just to scan me as they won't do it unless you have cramps or bleeding. I never believed in making things up to get a scan but sometimes you need that reassurance. The week when you have suffered a previous loss is horrible. So hard and we have all been through it. It could well be the stress masking the symptoms. Big hugs.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: MMM :hugs: 

I wish I could wave a magic wand and move everyone who is PAL right up past their scary moments. Being PAL is so darn scary. 

With my mmc I stopped feeling sick around 8 weeks and found out at 10 weeks that baby had passed. But, with this pregnancy, I stopped feeling sick around the same time so you really can't base how baby is doing on symptoms. 

I think that Mrs. M. has a good idea. Maybe if you go to your dr you can get a reassurance scan. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've got my MW on Friday so I might just wait till then, I don't want to seem like a pain in the ass as I've already had 2 scans x


----------



## too_scared

You are never a pain, it is their job! I think if you are worried you have a legitimate reason for contacting them. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When I went along they were lovely. So reassuring. The sonographer took my hand and said "never be afraid to come to EPU you are not wasting our time". She was great I could have hugged her. Having had such hideous experiences there it made all the difference.


----------



## too_scared

I am having a bit of a wobble lately too. :( I am still not feeling baby and I am so nervous about it. Also, since we told our families last week, I feel like we have done it all in. The last time we told our families we lost the baby a week later. Maybe that is another reason why I didn't want to tell anyone at all. I am feeling pretty scared about all this now. :cry: I have my next dr appt on Friday. I want to hear my baby's heart beat again. I decided against getting my own doppler but now I am kicking myself for it!

This morning I did feel something that felt like a muscle twitch in my stomach. One was up higher, a little higher than my belly button, and one was down low, near my pubic bone, about 1/2 hour apart. I am not sure if they were anything more than just a muscle twitch. I want it to be more. 

This is dwelling on my mind so much that I dreamed about it last night. I dreamed that we could see the baby kicking, my tummy was moving, but I still couldn't feel anything. :(

I have my anatomy scan coming up soon. I still don't have my appt time. I am really nervous about this too. :(

I hope you are all well. I hope you all had a restful weekend.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Please don't stress about it Mindy. I didn't feel this one until much before 20 weeks, and you are meant to feel your second sooner! The twitches you described really do feel like movements to me, but in the early days of recognising it you feel it quite infrequently. You will be getting unmistakeable punches in the cervix in no time. 
I'm really happy for one of my rpl friends today. She has been having bleeding over the weekend but went for a scan this morning and is measuring ahead at 8 + 5. After ten losses this has to be her rainbow. I want it for her so much. 
I found out something interesting last week from my mum. My grandma, her mum was apparently trying for 7 years to conceive my mum, and then it took her a further 4 years to conceive my uncle. She wanted 4 children but only got two. I have no idea if she had any losses, but I would say its likely as this was back in the 1950's and they didn't even consider you to be pregnant until you had missed 3 periods. I wish she was still here and could have helped me through my struggles.


----------



## Crayz

For those of you that are feeling wobbly-I never had morning sickness this time around. I only gagged if I forgot to eat.

I did have morning sickness with every other pregnancy before this, and well, we know how those turned out. So don't fret, every pregnancy is different, but I know what you're going through!

Oh, and I bled the whole first trimester!

I agree with Mrs. M though. If you're really worried, you should try to get in for a scan just to ease your mind.

I actually had an iPhone app that you could hear the baby's heartbeat on. It actually WORKED. I even recorded it and still have it.

TS-it sounds like you may have felt your first movement! It feels like a twitch! I think I first felt it around the same time. Before you know it, LO will be in there kicking away like a ninja! Congrats!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. I know I worry too much. I am trying not too, but I am sure that every PAL lady understands. 

Mrs. M., that is such wonderful news about your friend. I don't know her but it makes me very happy! :happydance:

That is interesting what you found out about your grandma. I only found out after my mmc that my mom had had 2 mc's. I knew she had an ectopic between me and my sister, but I didn't know she had a mc before me. My family is very tight lipped about everything. My Oma had my mom when she was in her late 30's. I never really thought about it before but I wonder if she had trouble conceiving or if she had mc's. She really didn't ever talk about anything. She is passed now so I am not able to ask her about it. She actually talked to me about more things than she shared with her own daughter (my mom is an only child) so I would have loved to talk to her about it. 

I think you are right about the twitching. I just need to believe it!

Thank you Crayz, I am trying to convince myself that it was baby. Shawn was very excited when I told him this morning. 

*off to see if there is an Android app to hear baby's heartbeat*


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: for the wobbles today MMM and TS.

As for movement it was only about 18 weeks + when I started feeling the first flutterings, like bubbles and initially I just thought it was wind as it was so infrequent and not everyday. I seemed to feel more sat on the computer chair, leaning forward as I was probably squashing him up a bit against the walls.

It must be the day for it today. I am really thinking about all that went on this time last year. My last working day 18th Oct this year was the day I went in for my ERPC with my first loss so I have been thinking a lot about what would have been. I was also getting a bit mad last night that everyone seems to have forgotten about it. My MIL/FIL made a joke that I 'promised' them girls would come from my side (FIL has all grandsons and we have more girls on my side of the family) and I was thinking last night maybe the 2 I lost were girls which is why I am mad. I think if they mention that again I will say something to that effect.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Pink :hugs:

I'm sorry you are feeling so upset and mad. In laws are wonderful at saying the absolute worst thing at the absolute worst time. My in laws have had some doozies. Like when my FIL looked at me (about 4 weeks after my first mc) and told me that my news was the only good news the family had had in a while and now it was taken away from HIM!! :gun: What about me and Shawn?????

I am sorry that your last day of work is on a bad anniversary. It is sad that it seems that many of our happy memories from this pregnancy fall on sad days from before. 

Maybe I am mean, but sometimes I think we should tell our in laws, or whoever the thoughtless, horrible person is that is saying these hurtful things, exactly what is on our minds to shame them into realizing just how hurtful the things they are saying are.


----------



## pinksmarties

I only started thinking about the girl bit after they had left, but I was mad at the 'promised girls' bit which I NEVER did although I probably suggested I was their best chance of getting a girl. Its like they are talking about girls even before this lil fella is here!


----------



## too_scared

And to help us all with a smile :) I love this blog and this entry in particular made me giggle. (Also, you should look up her awkward pregnancy photos post...)

https://pregnantchicken.squarespace.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/category/pregnancy


----------



## too_scared

pinksmarties said:


> I only started thinking about the girl bit after they had left, but I was mad at the 'promised girls' bit which I NEVER did although I probably suggested I was their best chance of getting a girl. Its like they are talking about girls even before this lil fella is here!

I'm sorry :( Like I said, in laws really suck sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I know it sounds daft but I don't think we have an EPU ... I think my local is just a normal 'womens clinic' but the hospital in another town where I had my MC has an EPU. I don't know :shrug: I have had cramps today but unsure if that's from constipation :blush: sorry TMI :lol:

Big big :hugs: TS :( It's awful feeling like that isn't it. I'm afraid I have no advice as I can't figure out what to do myself :( X


----------



## too_scared

I had cramps too. I still get them occasionally. I really think you should call if you are worried. It is no good for you to sit and worry and work yourself up. It is better call someone. It really is their job, and they will be happy to help you out. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Love the link Ts - I'd have Alexander Skarsgard anyday for a body pillow!

MMM - I had cramp right through till 2nd tri and they were worse when constipated and boy was I constipated early on. However, I am not dismissing your feelings and I think you should at least call your GP mw and explain to her what you are feeling. I know you have an appointment on Friday but do you think you'll be okay till then? I would rather feel I am putting them out (which you are NOT doing but I know that's how I would feel too) than worry all week. As a nurse I would rather one on my patients phoned me up and I could reassure or arrange an appointment than know they are worrying.


----------



## pinksmarties

OMG - just found Hugh Jackman further down - goes all goose pimply!


----------



## too_scared

I am secretly in love with Alexander Skarsgard. :haha: :shy:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mmm the hospital where you would go to deliver should have an EPU. That's where I have been for all my early scans and miscarriages. It's an hours drive away which is a pain. 
Pink, as you know 18th October is a big day for me too, it's the day I started bleeding last year and I knew it was over. I can't believe your in laws would be so insensitive. I am shaking my head in disbelief.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I had a listen with my doppler earlier ... bad I know but couldn't resist ... couldn't find the HB but I didn't panic as I could hear the placenta and surely the placenta wouldn't be working if baby had died would it?

I think I will be fine till Friday, just trying to keep myself busy with work and housework and hope for the best. If I have lost baby there's nothing I can do ... I just need to try and enjoy the pregnancy every minute I have of it.

:hugs: Pink that's so insensitive of them :( 

Thanks Mrs M I will ask the MW on Friday :)

How's everyone else? I've felt very self centred on the boards today :blush: x


----------



## pinksmarties

I just think everyone forgets the significance, despite me saying a few weeks ago what that day means. No one ever mentions the mc's at all. I hope to think I would be more sensitive and think before I speak.

I also know what it means for you too :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

*Kelly*, I agree your baba is very well protected in there chick, I wouldn&#8217;t worry!! Yep I suffer with the same problem sometimes, I shouldn&#8217;t moan cos he is generally really good but sometimes he doesn&#8217;t see things from my point of view and its sooooo frustrating!!!

Aw *Loz*, your poor skin! How are you doing??

*MrsMig*, happy third tri, yay!!!

*Crayz*, sleeping till noon, ACE!! I slept till 8am this morning and thought that was good!!!

*Pink*, ooh Jack and Jill sale sounds like a brilliant idea. I guess they don&#8217;t need toys for a while so it must be hard wondering what to get!!

*MMMoo*, its natural to feel these wobbles chick, you just have to let them pass you by, think positively and keep your mind on other things :hugs:

*Mindy*, my sister is 25 weeks pregnant and is only just feeling proper movement and growing any sort of bump, it all happens at different times for different people so there is no need to worry, you will soon feel lots of kicks and love it!!

That link is HILARIOUS &#8230;. Love it!! Going to bookmark that one!!! :rofl:

Im ok thanks, health visitor today and Danny has gone from his birth weight of 8lb 12oz to now being 9lb 13oz &#8230;. CHUNK!!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Good boy Danny for growing so big and strong!! :) I am glad you were able to sleep in until 8 today!


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies, i have a similar thing pink oh family keep going on about boys and im convinced this is a girl and it maked me so angry they ask me want i want and i cant believe they would do that i just want a happy healthy baby grrrr bloody inlaws lol

hugs mmm im still getting cramps now due to me being mega constipated all the time wobbles are horrid were all here for you
mrs how you feeling any better?
ts i bet that was baby moving did you find thedoppler downloaqd oh and i love the link them guys are hot yummy yummy
hope all you ladies are a ok xx


----------



## too_scared

No, I couldn't find any apps to record the baby's heartbeat for Androids. :(

How are you doing, Kelly?


----------



## kelly1973

not bad thanks mindy feeling better then what i did been a bit crampy today hate how that makes me wobble


----------



## too_scared

I'm glad you are feeling a little better but sorry about the cramping. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

im on ebay just looking at baby clothes some of the stuff is just too cute do you find your self just looking at things and wanting time to fly?


----------



## too_scared

I am constantly looking at baby things online. :haha: My latest obsession is maternity clothes since I am growing out of all my pants. I am cheap so I want to find affordable clothes since I am not planning to have another child to be able to wear the clothes again. I actually am getting my mom to go shopping for me in Ontario and then send it down to me. Much cheaper that way!


----------



## kelly1973

cool maternity clothes scare me lol i was hoping i could just wear my sweats all the time lol. ive been looking at all in one suits and booties lol i like the all in one suits with the little ears so cute


----------



## kelly1973

just been looking at nursery stickers on ebay im soooo guna buy some


----------



## too_scared

I am very scared of maternity clothes too, but I have to wear pants to work. They won't like it if I show up without them! :haha: I wish I could wear my sweats the whole time, but I just can't wear them to work. I just come home and immediately switch into them! 

The stickers, are they the ones for the wall? I have been thinking of doing a nice tree on my wall lately. Our walls are green and we plan to get white furniture. Also, we already have one of those Ikea chairs that the ladies were talking about for a nursing chair so we are going to get this cushion to replace the black cushion we have on it now. Hopefully I can find bedding or at least fabric that I can use with this pattern.

https://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/S79825193/#/S29901740

(I hope you don't mind I stole your countdown ticker to your gender scan idea! I can't believe how close our scans are!)


----------



## kelly1973

i love that!!! yeah its the wall stickers i cant wait to start doing the nursery how exciting we have peacocks and they sit on the conservatory roof and look into the windows thats guna be the nursery wonder what peanut will think of that!! lol


----------



## too_scared

Oh! I got my letter in the mail today for my 20 week scan. It is for Oct. 15th but they have my going to the wrong town! I have to call tomorrow to see if I can get it all worked out. I am so frustrated. I told them multiple times that I am not going to that town to deliver and I was told by my dr that that means I will have my 20 week scan in the town I am going to deliver in. There is one nurse that works at my dr's office that is not too swift and she has done something supremely stupid a few times now. I am sure she is the one who set this all up for me. :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

kelly1973 said:


> i love that!!! yeah its the wall stickers i cant wait to start doing the nursery how exciting we have peacocks and they sit on the conservatory roof and look into the windows thats guna be the nursery wonder what peanut will think of that!! lol

Wow! Peacocks! That is really awesome! I bet your little baby is going to love that. 

I can't wait to start our nursery too. We just have to decide on the furniture we are going to go with and then order it. It is a big step!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wish I had a nursery to decorate! It's so exciting. I'm buying a few maternity bits off eBay at the moment. None of the stuff I wore last time round seems quite right this time, and a lot of the stuff my friends gave me is lovely but a bit summery. So I'm checking out lots of jumpers and cardigans and things on eBay. I love to be warm! 
Kelly please try not to fret about the cramps. They are such a good sign.


----------



## too_scared

I have checked ebay but it is not really a good option for me since everything usually takes 4-ish weeks to get here! Haha! I have also checked local classified websites. One person had some maternity clothes for sale but they were all size XL. I am small/medium. My friend has some I can borrow but she is shorter than me so the only pants I can borrow would be capris and I will freeze in them soon. I wish I weren't so cheap! Haha!

Mrs. M., I am sure you and your OH will find a house you both love soon and then you will have a nursery to decorate!


----------



## Crayz

TS-I have quite a few maternity clothes that are small. Most of them I never even wore. Dresses, jeans, shirts, a jacket, some pants. I will seriously and them to you of you want. I am not having another baby EVER so I will be happy to part with them!


----------



## too_scared

Wow!! Thank you so much! I would have to give you money for it and I would have to see how much shipping would be but thanks!!!


----------



## Crayz

Seriously, it's not a. If deal. Just PM me your address and I'll see if I can get it out to you this week!


----------



## Crayz

And obviously I have man hands and can't type. It is not a big deal. No money required, lol. 

I was supposed to have a doctor's appointment this morning, but my car wouldn't start.

If it's not one thing it's another! DH had to come home from work and jump it for me. 

Quick question for you ladies, what are you all doing for BC after your LO comes? I got the paraguard (copper IUD). With my anxiety, I don't do well with hormones. I like it so far. My first period was heavy and painful, but not unbearable. But (and this is TMI-sorry) my CM is insane. Like my vagina has a head cold. I hate it.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you so much. :) (I will have to do something!)

That really sucks about your car. I'm glad your DH could come home to jump it for you.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Crayz your description of your cm just made me spit out my morning tea!! So funny!! I am struggling to decide. I don't want to use anything hormonal either, and Mark has said he definitely doesn't want any more children after this one, so I suppose the sensible option is the snip :-( but that is so final I'm also thinking of an iud for a while. I've never had one though so I'm not sure. One thing I will avoid like the plague is the mini pill. Uk ladies, they put me on one called Cerazette and it was horrible. A friend of mine had a lot of trouble on it too and I know Debzie wondered if it was to blame for some of her problems. My friend got pregnant with her first after the first or second month of trying, after being on cerazette it took her a year to conceive her second. Nasty side effects too.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: Crayz that's brilliant!! :haha: 

I'm thinking the copper IUD as well. I've tried every contraception going! Pill, mini pill, coil, implant, patch ... The only thing I haven't tried is the injection. I'm not allergic to anything but I don't like that fact that once it's in your system that's it for 3 months ... If your allergic your basically screwed! I know what you mean about the snip, hubby said he'd get it done after this but I don't want him to now just in case. His cousin had it done and about 5 years later got it reversed. They've been trying for 2 years with no luck :( x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't recommend the injection either. It's basically the pill but stays in your system a hell of a lot longer. I had it about 10 years ago when I first started seeing my ex husband, and stopped it about 4 years later with a view to it being out of my system ready for ttc. Obviously that didn't happen anyway as he changed his mind and we split up, but it took 18 months for my periods to come back and my body to settle down. I think that's another reason why I've had it with all things hormonal.


----------



## kelly1973

eating my cereal when read that bout cm mrs i too spat it out lol
i havent thought about bc before this i was on the pill since i was 17 and took me a year and a half before i gog pregnant. im feeling a little better today and i think im going into that blooming stage lol i dont feel so humgover i still look like a minger due to my hair but thats being done on thursday so looking forward to that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've never really hit the blooming phase yet, but my skin looks good. It's something I suppose. I can't really complain, compared to my some people who have had horrible pregnancies I've felt pretty well.


----------



## Crayz

Kelly, glad I could make you laugh! But it's true, that's how I feel. :haha: Because the copper IUD has no hormones, when you're ready for another LO they just take it out and you don't have to wait long to get your BFP. I've heard of people having it taken out and getting PG the first cycle!

I'm glad you're feeling better!

Mrs. M-Yay for nice skin! I was blessed with melasma during pregnancy and no matter how much bleaching cream I put on it, it is here to stay until I can go to the states to have it lasered off! I'm glad you're having a good pregnancy! You deserve it!

So I finally got to the doctor. I got a flu shot and a pertussus vaccine. She said I should have gotten it during pregnancy but they must have missed me, lol. Military medical, smh. After my miscarriages I had to tell THEM I needed the RH vaccine, otherwise they would have forgot. And good thing I did, as I am A- and Yeardley is O+!

TS-I washed the clothes that I wore and I'll put some dryer sheets in the box so they smell pretty. I won't be offended if you wash them again! Post office is closed on Wednesdays (weird) so I'll drop it in the mail on Thursday and hopefully it won't take too long until you see it!


----------



## pichi

Hey everyone. Quick wave to show im still alive haha never seem to get time to sit and have a proper read through everyones posts properly and reply due to being on a phone half the time. I hope everyone is keeping well :)


----------



## too_scared

I haven't really thought about what I would do for BC after baby comes. :dohh: I guess I am going to have to soon! I would like for Shawn to get the snip but I think he is holding out hope that we can have a second child. I am thinking one right now so who knows what is going to happen. 

Thank you SO SO much Crayz. :flower:

How are you Pichi? I hope you are well!! 

Mrs. M., how are you feeling? Is your cough going away yet? 

Kelly, I am so happy to hear you are starting to feel better. That is really great. I think getting your hair done is going to do wonders for how you are feeling. I have my appt for next Thursday. I can't wait!

MMM, how are you doing today? 

Hi everyone else!! I hope you are all well!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lovely to see you Pichi, only 7 weeks to go ... are you all sorted? :)

How are you Mrs M, TS, Crayz and Kelly? 

I'm not too bad today, feeling slightly nauseous today but not full on sickness like I have before, have a pretty busy day at work today though so I'm keeping busy which makes things easier x


----------



## too_scared

MMM, I remember all the ladies here telling me at the beginning that symptoms come in waves so it is ok that your nausea went away for a few days. (I forgot that completely yesterday... :dohh: baby brain!)

I know your appt on Friday is going to be a good one! I also have an appt on Friday :)

I am pretty good, thanks. Super tired the past few days. My darn allergies don't want to let up at all :(


----------



## Clobo

Peacocks in your garden, that is cool!!!

I have stickers in my nursery, I love them!! I got mine on Etsy and they came from the USA.

*Crayz*, thats really kind of you. Sorry your first AF was a nightmare :hugs: I have no idea about contraception, dont think we will be :sex: for a while though plus my cycles were so wonky before, would be typical that i was super fertile now though so need to think about it!!

I have lots of brown patches on my face too, luckily it kinds of blends in and easily covered with make up so not too much of a worry. Hopefully yours will fade.

Hi everyone else, hope all is going well for you?? :hugs: Im having a nice day at home today, first stroll with the buggy and Lola is snoozing on the sofa!!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Sounds like you are having a wonderful day, Clobo :)


----------



## Lozdi

I keep trying to catch up but theres more and more pages! I'm so tired! Someone *glances at Lil Fella* does not like to give me much sleep, but its ok because its not due to alot of crying, more because he just likes to have alot of milk and be awake alot. He is asleep at the moment but making little snorting noises which I know means he will soon wake for le boob! :holly:

Skin still being a pain, but not as bad as before.

MissMM My symptoms played yoyo in the first tri, 3 days of ms, 3 days off etc, then it went completely and returned at 16 weeks. Does your doppler have a probe? If so you can use it somewhat like a T/V scan probe I found it much easier to find hb that way.

Midwives came yesterday and weighed baby, he is 10lb on the dot now, they say its ok for his weight gain to be slow, given that he was born such a big fella :haha:

They asked me about birth control, they tried suggesting that cerazzette pill, or an iud, and I don't want either! Condoms for us, then when I have a handle on what my cycle does, we will go with NFP til I'm done breastfeeding, then I will consider the pill. Don't want anything hormonal at all while EBF, and the thought of an iud has a similar effect on me that discussing cervix has on Mrs Miggins! I just want to run for the hills at the mention of one! :ignore::argh: Oh and I had the injection once years ago, Depo, it made me bleed heavily for a solid 3 months. Needless to say, I did NOT go back for a second jab. 

I think we should be seeing some more bump pics ladies! C'mon! :flower:


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi! So good to hear from you :D I am glad your skin is starting to feel better! That is really great. I am also glad to hear that your appt today went well. Big Fella sounds like a wonderful little guy, he sounds very pleasant. I'm sorry he is such a hungry little guy! The bf'ing will slow down as he gets older, right? (I am totally clueless about this stuff! Time to start looking into it, I think!)

This is my 18 week picture that was taken a day late, at 18+1. I really don't see much difference in my tummy but I guess it is just growing into all the bloat that I had before. (please ignore the dirty mirror! I have to clean it!)
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks 1 day - smaller.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Cervix *shudders* :haha: I'm racking my brain trying to think what NFP stands for and all I can come up with is No Fore Play :dohh: so I'm thinking that's maybe not your plan? :haha: 
The depo injection is what I had. I didn't bleed on it but I did gain weight and felt like I really needed an AF by the time it got out my system. Didn't like it at all. 
I'll do a bump pic soon, I don't think it's changed much since the last one though!


----------



## too_scared

NFP - natural family planning??


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: TS I usually have bad hayfever in the summer but it wasn't too bad this summer. Beautiful bump :cloud9:

Sounds like a pregnancy mask Clobo, I know a few people who have got them, alot disappear about 6 months after birth. Sounds like a lovely day you've had with LO :cloud9: 

:lol: Lozdi FP is so hard and it's usually always left up to us women :dohh: :lol: I would love to do NFP but I know for a fact OH would never allow it! What's a probe? Sorry if I'm being dim :haha: I'll blame baby brain. I have this doppler 

:rofl: Mrs M! No Fore Play :haha: I love it! Yey for bump pic! Can't wait to see it! I just have bloat and fat pics :blush: x


----------



## Lozdi

I finally got round to fixing all the typos in my birth story and have posted it on third tri, here is the link :happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/1222525-2-weeks-ago-positive-home-birth-large-baby.html#post21773239

Probe...you think you have baby brain not knowing what it is, well I know what it is and can't find the words in my brain to describe it LOL Its the sticky out bit of the doppler you listen to the HB with, but some doppers don't have a probe as such, just an area that picks up the HB.


----------



## pinksmarties

Made me laugh this afternoon!! :lol: no fore play - whats that anyway? - just kidding!! And the head cold CM!

I got quite bad cloasma when I was on the pill years ago, forehead, under eyes and moustache - classy. It did fade once I stopped and was dreading it coming back with this pg but so far it hasn't although we haven't had much sun either to make it worse. I too had the injection but only once and never again. Read to meany horror stories (used as male castration?) so never went back.

Jsut a quik one as at work.

ts - hope you get the appointment sorted. How you feel about the nurse is how I feel about my GP mw - no real confidence.


Loz - glasd this are starting to get a bit better althoughif its like my urticaria it does take a while to settle before going away.

Better go, patients waiting!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Still no idea what your talking about :rofl: but I've just read your birth story and it brought a tear to my eye, it was lovely :) X


----------



## Lozdi

MissMummyMoo said:


> Still no idea what your talking about :rofl: but I've just read your birth story and it brought a tear to my eye, it was lovely :) X

This is the doppler I got, though I didn't have the lcd display on mine, the probes the sticky outy bit on the cord. I would put it just a centimeter or so into my doodle, and slowly try different angles til I found the heart beat. Much easier than going through the belly in first tri, I had to press so hard to find it through my belly that I felt bruised. :wacko:

I have been meaning to post birth story for ages, but Lil Fella doesn't like to be put down unless he is asleep and if he is asleep I try to be too!


----------



## Lozdi

:dohh: Forgot the link :blush:

https://www.hi-bebe.co.uk/


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi, I was waiting on that! :) I am so glad you got time to post it. I will read it now. 

MMM, I am allergic to everything! Haha! I wish it was just hay fever. It seems that for the past few weeks everything has gone nuts in my sinuses. Yay for such a lovely pregnancy symptom! Oh well, I'll take it!

Pink, I hope you don't have to deal with that mw much. 

I called the nurse today and explained to her what I wanted and told her I mentioned 3-4 times that I was supposed to get my scan in that specific town. She didn't get what I was telling her and she said she would have to check my chart. :dohh: Then she asked me "why??" I don't know if she was asking why I was going to deliver in that town or why I was supposed to have the scan there. All I know is that my dr wanted me to have the scan there because I am going to deliver there. I am going to deliver there because that is my hometown and we have family there and an option to board our dogs. Not that she needs to know all of that! She is also the lady that messed things up for me when I went to get my blood drawn for my maternal serum screening. I was told by the dr and the lab tech that I should be 15 weeks. Of course when I went at 15 weeks she said "no, 16 weeks" so when I saw a different lab tech she didn't know so called to talk to the dr and got that darn nurse instead. Also, worst of all, she made me stand in the common area in front of the individual rooms, where other patients were coming and going, to fill in my pregnancy paperwork! She made me tell her about my mc's and everything. For that alone I don't like her. 

Sorry about the rant. I don't like that woman. 

I hope you are all having a good day :)


----------



## Lozdi

To put it bluntly. she sounds like a dumbass! :dohh: Theres a receptionist at my gp's office thats like that, I have no idea how she even keeps her job!


----------



## Lozdi

I'm seeing posts back to front again lol

Lovely bump...so neat!

Yes nfp is natural family planning, charting basically, but with the aim to avoid a pregnancy. I need a few years for full recovery! My poor tummy muscles made it through intact, but only just and they are really soft.

Lil Fella was just emptying my left boob, and he un-latched, looked me in the eye, and filled his nappy with great enthusiasm. He is now laying on his changing mat while I wait for him to finish. :rofl: My boys are almost wetting themselves at the noises he makes while pooping!


----------



## Clobo

Aw Mindy what a pain in the ass she is, hope you can get it all sorted my dear!!

Lovely bump pic, dont worry about your mirror, better things to do than cleaning!!!

Got the heating on today, its chilly :cold:

Loz, just about to read your birth story, did i post a link to mine on here?? Cant remember!!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't think so Clo, post it again if you did because I haven't read it. 
The bump pic is gorgeous! Must get mine done.


----------



## too_scared

I don't remember if you linked your birth story (baby brain :dohh:) but I would love to read it!

I think this lady here keeps her job because lots of people around here are like that and no one seems to think it is wrong! It is quite frustrating sometimes to live in such a small, sheltered town.

Yes, please, Mrs. M.! I can't wait to see a new bump pic from you :) 

(and bump pics from all the pregnant ladies please... ;))


----------



## Clobo

Ooh Matron, LOVE it!!! :rofl:

Wow i am so impressed you did it all with just the water!! Well done my dear!! Part of me wants to see the placenta pic :blush:

Ooh ok, just click on the third link in my signature .... :comp:

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Clobo said:


> Ooh Matron, LOVE it!!! :rofl:
> 
> Wow i am so impressed you did it all with just the water!! Well done my dear!! Part of me wants to see the placenta pic :blush:
> 
> Ooh ok, just click on the third link in my signature .... :comp:
> 
> xxx

No water! Decided not to get a pool because didn't want OH ending up being a pool maintenance guy :haha: I'm not sure that posting a placenta pic would be a good idea...:haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/7131C1D9-A178-4286-A224-6AC22D8B18F7-5959-0000063614605665.jpg

There you go, 27+2 bump!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I secretly wanted to see the placenta pic as well. REALLY glad it's not just me :blush:


----------



## Clobo

Hee hee Loz, nope best not, especially at tea time!!! Wow so no pain relief at all then!! Wow, how very different your and my births were!!!

MrsMig, lovely neat bump my dear!!

xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

I can understand what you mean. I worked in a small town in northern Scotland where everyone seemed related (!) and was the first place I came across anti-english sentiment -sometimes right to my face. Inbred gits!

Going to read the stories now I am home


----------



## too_scared

Thank you for sharing your story. Danny is gorgeous. I love the picture with his name. You went through so much for your little boy. Just goes to show how strong you are and how much you love him! 

Lozdi, I commented on your other thread, but I wanted to mention here too. Your story is beautiful and inspiring. Tenzin is gorgeous too! Such beautiful babies on this thread! 

You ladies are so inspiring to me. I am scared to death about labour and delivery but thanks to you ladies I know I can do it!

(I think I just felt some butterfly flutters <3)


----------



## pinksmarties

me too, wonder what they look like and I am not sqeemish in the least, tea time or other wise. It takes a lot to put me off food.

Lovely bump mrsmigs!!!


----------



## too_scared

Haha! Me too! I am not really squeamish about much either. (only vomit... and teeth for some reason)

Mrs. M., your bump is beautiful! So perfect.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just looked back to see your bump pic TS (can't see them at work) - so cute I remember when I was that size! loved it! I like my bump now but it doesn't half get in the way trying to put these bloody stocking things on! hahaha.


----------



## too_scared

Haha! I was talking to my friend about what it is like to have a big belly at the end just the other day. She was laughing about how it is always in the way. 

Will you need those stockings after Smartie comes? Or is it just something that is affecting you while pregnant? I thought I read that VV will go away after the baby comes.


----------



## Clobo

Aw thanks *Mindy *my dear, I know, it was hard getting him in there in the first place and hard getting him out ... maybe thats why I had an easy pregnancy and he is behaving himself now ... making up for being a monkey!!!

Yes you will definitely be able to do it chick, your LO has to come out someway and you will surprise yourself as to how strong you were, i certainly surprised myself!!

Yay for flutters, now you have felt something you will feel it more often and be more aware of it getting stronger :yipee:

*Pink*, oh dear, i used to struggle just putting normal socks on, surgical stockings are the easiest things to put on at the best of times, does OH help??

I didnt even get to think about my placenta, was whipped outta me and put somewhere i guess!!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Clobo, I LOVE your avatar <3


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I thought my placenta looked a bit like a brain. Mindy if you want to read my birth story with Edie (link is in my sig) it's another example of a positive, easy labour. I like sharing my birth story with pregnant ladies as it was more or less what anyone would hope for.


----------



## pinksmarties

Clobo - he is usually away to work when I get up but if he was here he would help. TS - I had VV in my legs before this and was contemplating going to the Dr last year about them before I became pg the first time. It seems to run in my family as mum, dad and sister have all had leg VV ops. I am hoping the other ones though do go away after birth as I don't fancy an op on my bits!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Mrs. M.! I will have a read for sure!

Pink, I really hope those ones go away!! My grandmother had VV and surgeries for them. I am assuming I will end up with them too. :(

On a different note, I have been SO hungry today and yesterday. I actually got Shawn to get me some food in bed last night! Not good! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I'm making dinner at the moment, as OH is unwell and I don't want him preparing our food and making us all ill, later, when all is calm, I will find somewhere to post a placenta pic that won't be in everyone's faces on the thread, I'll also read your birth story later Clo, as I haven't yet!


----------



## Clobo

Thanks, my friend took the photo and I photoshopped it!! Love babies little feet!!

Ooh Pink, no really hope those ones go away!!

Yay, i wanna see the placenta!!!

xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Little feet? Clo, our babies have big feet! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., I loved your story. You had such a fast labour and delivery with Edie :) I hope your next LO comes just as fast. I have a 2 hour (at least) drive to the hospital to deliver baby. And, March is notorious for bad storms here so I am a bit worried. I am scared Shawn will be delivering baby on the side of the highway in a storm! Not good since he faints at the sight of blood! Just watch, I will be on the news for delivering my own baby while Shawn is passed out on the ground! :haha: :haha: (Seriously though, I really hope that doesn't happen!!)


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi everybody, really sorry if I forget anything not that I can remember much in the first place :haha:

Twinkie congrats cant wait to see some pics

Crazy yeardley is so gorgeous

Kelly, mrs m hope your chests are feeling better

Loz glad the the rash is beginning to ease a bit for you

Hi pichi, pink, debzie, Clobo, ts, mrs mmm

Can't believe how quick this time is flying, so excited but starting to feel very nervous about the birth, everything was fine and all went to plan with Ryan's I think it's just the pain I'm thinking about :haha:, and I'm so so terrified of having post natal depression again, I want to enjoy this little man from the start and never ever want to feel like I did again, I know there's no guarantees that I've had it once and it's going to happen again, but still so scared but on a more positive note little man has definitely had a growth spurt estimating from the scan yesterday they think he's around 4lbs 7oz, back on the 23rd for a final scan I think :haha:


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Hope :hugs: I really hope you don't end up with depression this time around.


----------



## ginny83

hi ladies, sorry I have been MIA lately -I've just been spending a lot of time with my mum so not much time for other stuff. I'm back now though!

I don't think I'll be able to catch up so I'm just going to start fresh! 

(Also I'm 14 weeks today! So, so happy - I honestly couldn't imagine myself in 2nd tri again after the miscarriage, glad to prove myself wrong :))


----------



## Crayz

Wow. I missed a lot while I was asleep!

Loz-Did you ever see the post where I mentioned the Tamanu oil for your itchies? I'm glad you're feeling better. I'm glad you sleep while the baby sleeps. Because Yeardley has such bad reflux, I'd be afraid she would gag and vomit on herself and then choke (which she always does when she vomits) so while she sleeps I am always right next her awake just in case!

Mindy-Great bump picture! The clothes should definitely fit you! 

Mrs M-I love your little sweater and leggings in that pic! You look so cute wearing your bump! 

Clo-love the new profile pic. My LO's feet are probably half that size, lol. Little peanut.

Ugh. Doctors and nurses. Don't trust many of them either! Actually the doctor I had yesterday was a real treat. Very condescending. I have a rash on my back (it's actually a fungus....ew. I'm not a dirty person. I think it's the humid weather here. Anyways, she was like, "How did you know it was a fungus? Did you google it?" I said, "No, I have a cosmetology license, so I know what tinea looks like."

Oh, and she also wouldn't give me my medication for my anxiety. Well she GAVE it to me, but said only because she didn't want me to have to go cold turkey. She didn't feel "comfortable" prescribing it to me long term. I've been on this medication for TEN YEARS and it's what works for me. So she referred me to mental health. How am I supposed to go to a mental health appointment once a week with an infant? I'm not crazy, I have a baby who was premature, IUGR, two heart defects, horrible reflux in which nothing really helps her pain, and I'm isolated on an island where she can't get the care she needs. Needless to say, I'm a little stressed out, and that's normal. I was so angry when I left that appointment. Now I have to talk to mental health but it takes them like a week to refill my prescription because they never call me back. Oh, and my regular therapist ALSO had a preemie (her and Yeardley were roomates) and has been shipped off the island.

Sorry for the rant. I'm still pissed about it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Crayz, I'm so sorry you have been receiving such terrible care. When do you get to go to the states with Yeardley? Can you get some better help there? I hope you get your medication sorted soon. 
Ginny, good to see you and happy second tri! It's such a great feeling isn't it? I hope your mum is ok, she is lucky to have you to support her. 
Hope, great to see you, and so close to the end! You must be our next due Mummy. Try not to stress too much about getting Pnd. My friend had it with her second child, but her third was a completely different experience and she was fine. 
Loz, Clo, Kelly, Mmm, Mindy, Pink, Pichi, hope you are all ok today. I've woken up feeling shattered, must have had a bad nights sleep. I'm also feeling a bit down today, can't put my finger on why.


----------



## kelly1973

arh loz we all love you i hate it when i wake up like that hope you start to feel a little better xx
Craz that sounds awful poor you rant away thats what were here for 
hope lovely to hear from you oh my lord not long now
hi to all you lovely ladies just a quick one be back later on a mission today catching hens lol


----------



## Crayz

Mrs. M-We got our orders to the states! We're leaving on January 1st, so only 3 more months, THANK GOD. They are moving us to Virginia so Yeardley can go to Johns Hopkins. They are ranked very high for pediatric cardiology! I also have a friend/former client who is a respiratory therapist for children there, so she will most likely treat Yeardley for her respiratory issues (she takes diuretics for it twice a day).

My family will only be about 3-4 hours away! That's the BEST part about it!!

Thanks for letting me rant Kelly! :hugs:

Mindy-you will get to a point where everytime you bend over to do anything you'll let out a large "Uuuuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhh." It's rather humorous. DH helped me put on pants and underwear towards the end!

I remember how happy I was to have dogs that will happily eat anything off the floor.

Pink-you poor thing. I hope the VV goes away after pregnancy. I have some on the backs of my legs from standing to do hair for so long. May have to have those looked at once back stateside.

Hope- Thank you for the compliment. I don't know if I'm just biased as her mother, or if she really is that cute, lol.

Quick question for you established mommies as I am off to read your birth stories:

So Yeardley poos once a day. For the last two days she's pood like 3 times a day, and the consistency of it is different. We just switched her formula to hypoallergenic, but it's like, sticky poo. Her temp is also 98.8 F (37.11 C). She's usually around 98.1 F (36.1 C). She's not acting weird at all, but she has been sleeping A LOT today. She threw up after DH fed her last, but it's hard to tell if that's a symptom of anything because her reflux causes her to vomit several times a day. Other than that, she's actually eaten very well today and had plenty of wet diapers. Should I be worried?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Crayz, if I didn't know better I'd say she was teething! Those symptoms sound exactly like teething symptoms but it is a little early for her, especially with her being prem. 
I'm so pleased you get to move back to the US so soon. 
Kelly, I hope you got your hens caught.


----------



## too_scared

*Ginny*, it is nice to hear from you :) It is so nice that you are there to support your mom. Happy 2nd tri!!! :happydance: 

*Crayz*, I'm so sorry you are getting such terrible care there. I can't wait for you to get back to the states so both you and Yeardley can get the care you need. :hugs: Jan 1 isn't too far away at all. It is really great that your family will be so close to you. I bet they are super excited too! :yipee:

This morning my stomach seems to be extra big. I am thinking that Uuuuuuuuggggghhhhh is going to come sooner rather than later! :haha: My boys are super excited to be able to eat anything dropped on the floor too! Silly dogs. 

Sorry I don't have any advice for you on Yeardley. I hope she feels better soon. I can't wait until you are able to get her seen at Johns Hopkins.

*Mrs. M.*, I'm sorry you are feeling so down this morning. :hugs: I hope it doesn't last too long. I get like that sometimes too. Is there something fun you can do with Edie today to try to keep your mind off it? Maybe something fun followed by hot chocolate and then a cozy nap?? (Maybe I am planning a fun day for me... :haha:)

*Kelly*, good luck on your hen catching mission!! That must be fun :) How is your cough today?

Hi Lozdi, Hope, Pink, Pichi, Twinkie (Hope you and baby are well!), and everyone else :flower: I hope you are all well! 

Afm: I have so much to do today :wacko: I have to do laundry and do a big water change/clean of my fish tank. Blah! My tank really needs a huge overhaul but I have to wait for Shawn's help with that one. I have to take out all my fish and plants and then the sand because I am replacing it with river stone. It is a 4 foot long, 66 gallon tank. It was supposed to be my dream tank but so far it has been a nightmare with problem after problem. :cry: Hopefully with this last overhaul and a few more tweaks (CO2 and a UV sterilizer) I will get it to a place where I want it to be.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Mindy. I took Edie to a toddler group this morning and she is just having her lunch and then it's naptime. I felt better once I had got up, I just feel really really tired for some reason. I long since reached the "Urrrrrggggggghhhhhhh" stage, what is hilarious is that Edie does it too now :haha:
I hope you get your fish tank sorted soon. It sounds like a lot of work!


----------



## ginny83

Crayz - My Max had terrible reflux until he was 5 months, although the reflux never caused him any problems (besides me feeling like I couldn't take him anywhere without several changes of clothes and a million burp cloths!). Anyway, I always got told that as long as the spewing isn't making them upset, still feeding and lots of wet nappies then it's all good. Also sounds like the change in poo is from the change in formula - maybe it'll take her a couple of days for her system to get use to it?


----------



## too_scared

Hahaha! That actually made me laugh, picturing Edie saying Uuuuuurrrggggghhhh. :haha: You have such a cute little girly :)

I am glad you are feeling better. I hope you are able to feel a little more rested after a nap. I hope you are able to get a nap when Edie naps!

Thanks about the fish tank. I hope I get it sorted soon too. :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Crayz said:


> Mindy-you will get to a point where everytime you bend over to do anything you'll let out a large "Uuuuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhh." It's rather humorous. DH helped me put on pants and underwear towards the end!


I thought that was just me :haha:

I'd keep an eye on her temp, not sure about babies temps but that on the higher end of normal for adult. However I am sure she is fine if she is eating etc normally.

Only 1 day between me and Hope but Pichi is a few days ahead of us - another rush of babies in a few more weeks.

:hugs: mrsmig hope your days picks up.

ts - doesn't sound like a lot of fun cleaning the fish tank. 

Hi to everyone else.

afm - more back cramps last night just trying to find a comfy position. OH was really nice and helped rub my back, smartie giving him a few big kicks when he was cuddling into me!


----------



## too_scared

I was thinking Pichi was next but couldn't remember for sure. I can't wait for the next few babies! It is going to get exciting again :happydance:

I'm sorry you are having such a hard time sleeping. I hope you get a better nights sleep tonight. Are you off today? I hope you have a restful day.

I have a question for you ladies. I have been having weird shooting pains shooting down into my lady parts... It doesn't happen often but every now and then I will get a few pains like this. What is going on??


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That is the delightfully named "Lightening Crotch" Mindy :haha: it's quite unpleasant but normal. 
Sorry you were feeling crappy Pink, but pleased hubby was so sweet and love that Smartie treated him to a few kicks! I knew you and Pichi were close but hasn't realised Hope was so close to you. So you three girls next, then am I right in thinking its me and Fili? Eek!!


----------



## too_scared

Lightening Crotch! Hahahahah! Thanks :)


----------



## pichi

am i next on the list of girls to pop? O_O!

crotch stomping isn't a nice feeling :s


----------



## too_scared

Am I too early to be feeling that?? I am barely feeling what I think is baby every now and then. (but I do have an anterior placenta) I was reading something online just now about it maybe meaning the cervix is prepping for birth. Scary! I should NOT have googled it!!

Pichi, it is so exciting that your little boy is going to be the next baby making his big appearance in our little thread :)


----------



## pichi

it's quite scary! have a scan in 3 weeks too so will get to the the MR.

never too early to be getting stomped haha. it's one of the reasons i REALLY thing this wee man is still breech due to the fact he rams his feet in there while his head pokes up at my belly button :haha: the stretching is like a pulsing feeling. there is also the strange feeling of buzzing hehe. I've been Anterior both times and they've both been totally different. you may just have a mellow baby :flower:

here is a pic of the (almost finished) bumper :) 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/bumper.jpg


----------



## pinksmarties

wow - looking fab Pichi!! Such a lot of work so you must be very proud of what you have done.

I wonder if TS might be referring to the random shooting pains you sometimes get up the twinkle area rather than cervix stomping. They feel very different to me.


----------



## pichi

oh - i've never had those :dohh: perhaps it is that then :) 

happy 33 weeks Pink!

we should make a list for babies due dates ^___^

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/bdd.jpg​


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes, lightening crotch is different to the cervix stomping. You get lightening crotch earlier. I still get it occasionally but I'm enjoying punches in the cervix too now!


----------



## too_scared

Yeah, it is definitely shooting pains in the twinkle area :haha: It seems to be shooting downwards but, really, I don't know for sure. It is just ouch! 

Pichi, I LOVE the fabric you chose for your bedding. You did such a wonderful job sewing it! Shawn would love that fabric. He is a big music guy and plays guitar/bass/learning drums. Are you musical? I wish I had that talent!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The bumper is gorgeous Pichi! You are so talented.


----------



## kelly1973

kelly1973 said:


> arh loz we all love you i hate it when i wake up like that hope you start to feel a little better xx
> Craz that sounds awful poor you rant away thats what were here for
> hope lovely to hear from you oh my lord not long now
> hi to all you lovely ladies just a quick one be back later on a mission today catching hens lol

does this mean i have the start of baby brain lol thats meant to say mrs migg i hate it when i wake up like that im confused


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ha ha Kelly I knew what you meant! Pichi I like the due date thing! Lets do it!


----------



## too_scared

I like the idea too :) I meant to mention something about it earlier when I read it but forgot! :haha: 

How do we go about making the list?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well we could either all start a list and each copy and paste our due dates onto it, or somebody could compile it. Loz could update the front page of the thread if she wants but it's her thread, I don't want to hijack it!


----------



## too_scared

Cool :) I like the idea of updating the first post, if Lozdi wants to do that.

I'll start!

My EDD is March 3, 2013


----------



## kelly1973

wow ive missed so much, pichi you are very clever i love that material
ts i too get doodle pains very ouchie
so are we just writing dowh our edd im confused lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I like the idea too my EDD is 6/7th May ... 7th by last scan 6th by my dates ... will hopefully find out in 2 weeks! :happydance: x


----------



## too_scared

So will we copy and paste the list until everyone's date is on there?

MissMummyMoo - May 6/7, 2013

too_scared - March 3, 2013

Kelly just copy and paste the list from here and add yours! :happydance: It is good to know I am not the only one with those pains! Haha!


----------



## pinksmarties

Pink - November 21st/22nd 2012
too_scared - March 3, 2013
MissMummyMoo - May 6/7 2013


----------



## pichi

Pichi - November 16th 2012
Pink - November 21st/22nd 2012
too_scared - March 3, 2013
MissMummyMoo - May 6/7 2013


----------



## too_scared

Pink, the 22nd of November is my dad's birthday :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pichi - November 16th 2012
Pink - November 21st/22nd 2012
too_scared - March 3, 2013
MissMummyMoo - May 6/7 2013
Mrs Mig - December 30th 2012.


----------



## kelly1973

Pichi - November 16th 2012
Pink - November 21st/22nd 2012
Mrs Mig - December 30th 2012.
too_scared - March 3, 2013
Kelly March 29th 2013
MissMummyMoo - May 6/7 2013


----------



## too_scared

Loving the list! :happydance:

I got my appt for my scan (in the right town!) for next Tuesday at 1!! Gender guesses soon :yipee:


----------



## hopeithappens

Pichi - November 16th 2012
Hopeithappens - November 20th 2012
Pink - November 21st/22nd 2012
Mrs mig - December 30th 2012
Too_scared - march 3,2013
Kelly march 29th 2013
Missmummymoo - may 6th/7th 2013


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I feel left out all on my own down there :lol: x


----------



## pichi

Oh crap i am next !

A friend of my OHs who's wife was due the day before me had her baby 8 weeks early... He was a little 3lb 4oz...just a wee dot. He's doing fine but obviously quite early


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bless him Pichi. Pleased he is doing ok. Hope, realised I called you Hopeful by mistake in my earlier post. Sorry about that! I talk to a hopeful on another thread and got your names muddled. Kelly wasn't the only one fuzzy headed this morning.


----------



## too_scared

MissMummyMoo said:


> I feel left out all on my own down there :lol: x

Don't worry, I'm sure there will be more ladies joining us soon from the other thread!! :D

Pichi, how tiny! I am glad to hear he is doing well :)


----------



## pichi

We are not quite sure why little man turned up as early as he did but its obviously not a question to be poked about at unless they want to disclose. Its good he's doing so well though. Just really strange to see a little one due around the same time. He just looks like a little doll


----------



## too_scared

Friends of ours had twin boys in June. One boy was 5 lb something and the other one was 3 lb something. He was SO tiny. They were almost term, but I don't remember exactly how far along she was. 

Both boys are doing really well now. The small one stayed in the hospital for about 3 weeks, I think. They are super cute!


----------



## Lozdi

Haven't finished catching up because someone is showing signs of waking up and I somehow need to squeeze eating into the picture before he wants next boob- he's been cluster feeding since pretty much my last post :sleep: so cute the way he guzzles but blimey, I am tired!

Maybe Yeardley's temp has gone up because now that she is managing to eat more her body is working harder and generating more heat? Not sure if that makes sense, given I have had about 5 hours sleep in the last 24, but maybe thats the case?

Will catch up as I stuff food into my mouth frantically, then it will be milk time again and I'm planning an evening of semi-unconscious co-sleeping booby time. :munch::holly::sleep:


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Well we could either all start a list and each copy and paste our due dates onto it, or somebody could compile it. Loz could update the front page of the thread if she wants but it's her thread, I don't want to hijack it!

You guys make the list, I'm sure my brain can handle a copy and paste job! (I say hopefully) :haha:


----------



## hopeithappens

I'll let you off mrs m :haha: I think baby brain is gettin everyone today :haha:

Pichi - awww how weeny glad he's doin ok though

A bit gutted now because oh started a new job at beginning of August he hasn't been there long enough to qualify for any paternity leave so once I go into labour he has a whole 3days holiday to take so im hoping he makes an appearance on a day where the weekend would give him 5 days off, but in a way I can't really complain oh was after a different and better paid job for bout 2 years and now he's earning more and doing a job he actually likes he's so much happier

I don't know which way the little dude is lying or what is where but it is really not comfy and I can't keep still :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

That sucks about the paternity leave. Could they wangle some sort of other leave maybe? 

OH is self employed and has a regular spot at a pub near us, he just arranged cover for the nights surrounding my due date.


----------



## Crayz

Pichi-so glad your friend's little guy is doing well! 3 lbs. and 4 oz. is a tiny little thing! Those little babies are super strong. I wish them the best of luck on their new journey.

Mindy-I'm putting the clothes in the mail today. There is a thing in there that kind of looks like a stretch mini skirt, lol. It's white. It's one of those things you can wear over your regular pants without buttoning them so you don't always have to wear maternity clothes. It's made to look like you're "layering." I used it maybe once because my ass and thighs doubled in size, so I couldn't really wear my pants anyways. I also put a compression belt in there for after baby is born. The idea is to wear it for 8 hours a day to help bring your tummy back to normal post baby. I don't know if it works, or if I just got lucky, because I am in my pre-pregnancy jeans already and I can certainly still wear a bikini.

Ginny-thanks for the advice. Her reflux is so wicked. She's been on the new formula for about 2 weeks, but the sticky poo just started yesterday. It's pretty gross. It's not green though, so that's a good sign I guess.

Mrs. M-if she's teething, I will be very surprised! I was a late teether, and I lost my last baby tooth at 14 in HS. Can you believe that?! If she's an early teether, I will blame that on DH.

I just read Edie's birh story and Tenzin's. Both so different, and both very beautiful. I tried to read Clo's but it wouldn't load. I'll try again tonight. Mrs. M, you write amazingly, and that part about the stitches, "This is a lie." I LOL'd really loudly.

Loz, I really want to see the placenta. I never saw mine. It was whisked away quickly for tests because of her IUGR. And I guess her eating more could raise her temp. I never thought of that. She's a night sweat-er too, so maybe I was taking her temp after a nap. I hope you get some sleep!!


----------



## too_scared

Hope, I'm sorry your OH might not have much time off. I hope, like Lozdi said, he can get some more time from somewhere.

Lozdi, I hope big fella lets you get some rest soon!

Crayz, thank you SO much. I appreciate it so very much!! I hope Yeardley is doing better today. Oh, I am so jealous of your ability to wear a bikini!! I couldn't wear one even before getting pregnant ;)

I hope you are all having a good night/day :)


----------



## Crayz

Mindy, will I need your last name to send it? You can PM it to me. If not, I'm going to put "Mindy TooScared." Lol.

Hopefully it will get to you!


----------



## Crayz

Actually, my personal e-mail will be easier if you're still awake: 

[email protected]


----------



## ginny83

lol on lightening crotch! I get that too sometimes - just random little strikes. 

Pichi - November 16th 2012
Hopeithappens - November 20th 2012
Pink - November 21st/22nd 2012
Mrs mig - December 30th 2012
Too_scared - march 3,2013
Kelly march 29th 2013
Ginny April 3rd 2013
Missmummymoo - may 6th/7th 2013


----------



## Crayz

Mindy-The package was sent. Wow. I didn't realize what an adventure sending something internationally is! I got insurance on it in case you don't get it, but they weren't able to put a tracking number on it because of the international ordeal. 

Pichi-Wow! You're so close to meeting your new LO!

Here's mine:

Lexi-NEVER AGAIN


----------



## hopeithappens

The only thing I can think of doing is we were going to pay a week ahead on the rent anyways so that we didn't have that to think about so if we still did that oh could take his 3days hol and the other 2 days just unpaid time off if his boss will allow it but not sure if he will or not, oh rang up to take the day off the other week when I literally couldn't move because of my back and his boss rang him about 2 hours later not happy as oh has a responsibility to his job and oh was like yes and I have a responsibility to my family, so he had to go in, plus doesn't help he used one of his days hols on tues as we were getting the carpet fitted only there was a complete mix up with the carpet so it's not being put down until sat morning now so he took a day off for no reason, anyways enough about me :haha: hope all you other ladies are all well today :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Crayz, thank you for saying that. I love writing, I'm pleased you enjoyed reading my story. I'm looking forward to writing the next one. 
Hope, we are in the same situation. Mark isn't entitled to paternity pay either because he hasn't worked there long enough. He has to take 4 days holiday over Christmas as the place shuts down, and he may be able to take a weeks holiday anyway so hopefully it will work out so he can get a little bit of time off, and then my mum is planning to take a week off once he goes back to work and she will come for a week to help me with Edie. 
Just seen on the tv that little girl who is missing has cerebral palsy and needs medication. I'm so upset, I just wish they could find her safe and sound.


----------



## Crayz

I hope both of your OH's get the time off so they can spend time with the new arrival!

Thankfully the Military allowed DH off for about 8 weeks after Yeardley was born. They give a month if your wife has a c-section, but gave us longer because she was in the NICU for so long and then with her medical problems, they gave him more time. I was actually very sad to see him go back to work, but excited to get some mommy and me time with Yeardley!

Now I can't wait for him to get home so I can pass her off to her Daddy. It's not that I don't LOVE spending all that time with my daughter, Mommy just needs a break!


----------



## hopeithappens

Mrs m hope mark gets some time off too, oh automatically has a week taken off him as they also close over Xmas so that week covers that, atleast we still have them over Xmas :) , that nice of your mam to do that too, I sooo wish my mam was one of my birthing partners again but once I knew everything was going ok with this little dude I thought it would e a nice idea for ohs mam to see one of her grandchildren born I just didn't realise how I would feel about it as it gets closer, but i can't turn around and say sorry your not coming my mam is lol but I suppose once labours in full swing The whole world and his wife could watch and I wouldn't care :haha:


----------



## hopeithappens

That was good of them to give him the time off he needed, I think we all feel like at that at some time or other :haha: even now if Ryan goes to stop at his Nanas on a fri I'm like yey a break but then when he's not here I'm like ok now what do I do :haha:

Mrs m I saw that on the tv this morning aswell, I can't even begin to imagine what's going round her parents heads, really hope they find her soon


----------



## too_scared

*Crayz*, if you sent it to Mindy My Town, NL Canada it would get to me... :haha: There are no other Mindy's in my town and the post office ladies know everyone. I had a letter in my box yesterday addressed to my parents' names with no P O Box and I still got it somehow. The ladies don't know my maiden name. I think they just know everything!

I am going to say thank you again, because I just can't not say thank you a million times for you doing such a wonderful thing for me! :hugs: Thank you!

My next due date is the same as yours, never again! Haha!! One baby for us too. 

It is great that your OH got so much time off when Yeardley was born. It must have been a big stress lifted when you guys were going through so much already with her health.

*Ginny*, you are due a month after me :D

*Hope*, I am sure it will all work out. I can't see how your OH's wouldn't let him have a few extra unpaid days to spend some time with your new baby. I think you have a good plan in place to deal with it. It is really nice of you to let your OH's mom in the delivery room. I don't want anyone but Shawn anywhere near me when the time comes. I know his family are going to be packing the hallway outside the room but if one of them dares to step foot in the room I will scream! Haha! I am nowhere near as nice as you. :haha:

*Mrs. M.*, it is good that you are due Migglet around Christmas so Mark will have time off anyway, without having to worry about paternity time off. It is great that your mom is coming for a week too. It will be very helpful. :) My mom wants to come for a week or 2 after baby comes too. I asked her to hold off for a few weeks after baby is born so we can come home and get used to the newest member of our family together first. 

That is awful about that poor little girl. I really hope they find her soon. 

Right now I am sitting on the couch drinking a nice hot tea and dreading the housework ahead of me. Haha! I didn't get the fish tank done yesterday... :dohh: Maybe I will get Shawn to help me to do the whole thing this weekend so I can do all of it at once, change the water and change out the sand all at the same time.

I am also crocheting a hat for my sister's baby. She is having an owl theme for baby so I am making her an owl hat. I already made an adult sized one for her before she got pregnant so now they will have matching hats! Haha! I have attached a picture of a hat that is the same (but different colours) that I made for another baby. I am making my sister's bigger, so she won't be able to use it right away, but I figured if it is bigger she can use it longer. I am also making this for her. Hopefully I can find some cute things when I get into town on the weekend. 

I think I would much rather sit on the couch and drink tea (decaf!) and crochet all day. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







owl hat.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## too_scared

Oh! Pichi, I showed Shawn your bedding and he loved it! We both think you did a fantastic job :)


----------



## Crayz

Love love love the hat!! My mother made Yeardley a cupcake hat and a baby blanket that is gorgeous! I just got another package from her today that had a blanket, a matching sweater, and a hat. It's for our plane ride back to the states. It's so cute!

I'm relieved it will get to you regardless of the last name, lol. I thought it was kind of funny. I think the post man did a double take on it.

Yes, I was very lucky to have him home for such a long time. It's rough with your DH in the military. They are usually never around for months and months at a time, or working ridiculously long hours. I think that is the most amount of time we've ever spent together since we've been married!

I hope both of you ladies have that time together as well!

Yes, you are very nice to let OH's mother in the room. I wouldn't feel comfortable with that, but I'm just shy when it comes to my bits. I wish my mother or MIL could have come here when Yeardley came home and Scott went back to work, but nobody wants to take a 22 hour plane ride, and I can't say I blame them!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :) It isn't my pattern, I found it on Pinterest. I can't follow patterns because I am self taught for crocheting so I had to make it up as I went along. :haha:

That is awesome of your mom! I bet the cupcake hat is super cute :) I bet she can't wait until Yeardley can wear her new matching sweater and hat for the ride back to the states. I bet you can't either :)

Shawn can take 6 weeks paternity but I don't know if I have him convinced to do it or not yet. I really hope he does. Honestly, I can't imagine him being able to take his eyes off baby when he/she comes so I can't imagine him wanting to go to work. :haha: We will just have to see as time gets closer. I think I can convince him :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I adore that hat!! My Facebook status last night said "I want an owl" :haha: I just love them. 
That's nice of you to let your mother in law be a birth partner. I wouldn't have minded having my mum there with me, but Mark wanted it to be just us. She was practically sitting outside the delivery room anyway! I really enjoyed having her there to help me the week after Mark went back to work last time. Again, he could only get a week off work. It wasn't so much that she helped me with the baby as my mum has never had any experience of newborns - not even with me as I was with different parents until I was 6 months old, but it was just nice to have her there to help with the hoovering and making cups of tea for the endless stream of visitors that called in that week. 
I'm loving the "never again" due date. This will be my last time as well, although that's more Marks decision than mine. I am however looking forward to enjoying my completed family and having free the headspace that ttc, miscarriages and pregnancy has taken up this last two years.


----------



## too_scared

Can you crochet, Mrs. M.? 

This is the pattern I "looked at" :haha: https://www.repeatcrafterme.com/2012/04/crochet-owl-hat-pattern.html It really is quite easy. I only do double crochet stitches so that is how I make it. Just a regular hat shape. And then I made up a way to make the ear flaps. Then 2 circles for the eyes. And a triangle for the beak. That is probably the hardest part. I really can't follow patterns so I am sure I didn't do it exactly as it shows here but how I did it was easy :)

If you can't crochet I can always make you one and send it over! I love to crochet but usually never know what to make. It will give me a project. 

My mom is coming to help with those things as well. Not so much to help with the baby, but to help keep the house in order and us fed! Haha!


----------



## Crayz

The new hat was too small :( I don't want to tell her as I know it would break her heart. I know how hard she worked on it (I know this because she told me EVERYTIME I talked to her on the phone). The cupcake hat however, is too big, lol, so at least she can grow into that one.

I love to crochet! Although I'm not as advanced as you are Mindy! It really clears my brain and calms me.

Yeardley has vomited acid today like 3 times, one of those times panicking and not breathing for a good 30 seconds while turning bright, bright red. So I think it's time to look into an amino acid based formula, which is like, $50.00 a can, and a switch on her medication. Oh, and the formula? They don't have it here. I'd have to ship it from the states. Will this ever end? I cannot wait to get off this island!

Mrs. M-I LOVE my daughter so much. She is my miracle baby, and i feel mymlife is now complete, but what it took to stay pregnant, a very rough pregnancy, a preemie with heart defects and esophagitis, I can't possibly risk doing this to another child. So hopefully she likes the idea of being the only one. At least I won't ever have to share my love, as I don't think it's possible!


----------



## too_scared

I find knitting and crocheting is very calming and really helps to clear my mind too. Knitting is completely automatic for me now if I am making something simple like a scarf. I don't even really need to look. It is so nice to de-stress with it. :)

Yeardley can wear her cupcake hat home! :)

I don't know your pregnancy story but you sound like a very strong woman. Your strength and love for your baby girl shines through in all your posts.


----------



## too_scared

So, I am going out in public tomorrow for the first time showing my bump in its full glory... :haha: 

I am substituting at a school tomorrow that I worked at last year. I am actually going to wear a fitted shirt! Eek! There's a first time for everything! I am really nervous about it. :wacko:

I hope you are all well! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay Mindy! Good for you. I hope you enjoy "outing" the bump. No, I don't think I can crochet. I learnt when I was about ten but I would never figure out how to do it again. I can't make anything but a mess, I'm useless.


----------



## Crayz

Thank you Mindy! That is so nice to hear. I wish I felt it was the truth as far as my strength. I cry often because it's not easy. I think I had a break down once a day for awhile there. Her feeding is my biggest issue. I can't say I blame her. If everytime I ate it hurt really bad and it made me so tired from all of the work it took because my heart was weak, I'd probably not want to eat either. I compare it to after my c-section my stomach was jacked up for awhile. Everything I ate hurt my stomach, so for awhile I was afraid to eat. The difference is that I can do that, she has already been diagnosed as "Failure to Thrive" so she needs to eat.

I'm just really trying to avoid her having to get a feeding tube, so I've had to be creative. I always talk to her very softly when she's about to latch on to the bottle and I tell her I proud I am of her and how she's mommy's big girl so she thinks eating is a good thing. Or I sing to her. I also up the calories in her feeds with rice cereal. So far it's working, as she is gaining weight, but I worry everytime I take her for a weight check that she may have lost because she vomits a lot.

My pregnancy story is this in a nut shell: She measured small from 20 weeks, they monitored me closely for the rest of my pregnancy. I had Non-Stress Tests 3 times a week, Dopplers twice a week, growth scans every other week, and lots of blood work, steroid shots, the works! I was told she would be premature, but they couldn't give me an exact time, so it was just a fly by the seat of your pants kind of thing. She was only gaining a quarter of a pound every two weeks. The norm is 1/2-1 lb. per week towards the end. She was measuring 4 weeks behind. So at 34 weeks the placenta started to show restriction during a routine Doppler, and that day she was born via emergency c-section at 3 lbs. She spent 5 weeks in the NICU. They found her heart defect 4 days after she was born. It's still up for debate on whether or not that was the reason she was so small. I blamed myself (and still do-just not openly). I keep wracking my brain trying to figure out what I did wrong. I know in my heart that there was nothing I could do about it, but I still have those feelings of guilt from time to time.

I just want my daughter to have a good, healthy life. So I hope that it can all be fixed, and she can run and play and do all of the things other kids can do!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Lexi you know it's nothing you did. It sounds like you are doing an awesome job. I love how you are encouraging her. I'm sure she will grow up to do all the things you hope and many more, and you and her will have the closest bond.


----------



## Crayz

Thank you Mrs. M!

That brought a tear to my eye! 

I sing her lullabies or "Elmo's Song" from sesame street but I change the words, lol. I sing it really slowly and softly and say, "La la la la, la la la la, Yeardley's song. You want the bottle, but you won't eat. That's Yeardley's song."

My husband chuckles. Last night I sang, "If I didn't love you, I'd take you back. That's Yeardley's song."

We have to keep the humor in our lives or I don't think we'd survive!

I sing one for Saki and Habu too (the dogs). I have fun with it.


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., you are far from useless!! I am sure if you wanted to you could pick up crocheting no problem :) 

I am going to try to enjoy the outing but I really don't know how it is going to go. I know the ladies are all going to be happy, but I really hate to be the centre of attention. I just can't keep by belly hidden forever, there has to be a first day. Haha!

Lexi, you are so very strong and I agree with Mrs. M. 100%, Yeardley is going to grow up to be big and strong and do all the things you wish for her and more. There is definitely nothing that you did to cause the problems. Sometimes these things just happen. :hugs: She has the best mommy! I bet those songs make her smile.


----------



## Crayz

Thank you!! Both of your words mean a lot to me.

Good luck on your first day back with your new "accessory." I'm sure it will be a great day and by the end of it, you'll be glowing knowing how happy the ladies are for you! And then you will be glad when it's over and realize it was not as bad as you thought.

I know what you mean by center of attention. Makes me nervous and awkward. I was never like that until later in life. Maybe it's that I talk to people in a mirror reflection all the time, and it's never about me, so when I'm face to face with people, and it IS about me, I get all shy and anxious.

So happy it's Friday! Scott has 4 days off for a holiday, so it will be nice to relax a little and have help during the day.

I hope you are all enjoying your days/night! I have no idea what time it is anywhere. Here it's 12:00 noon.
I just had my decaf tea and I'm playing with Little Miss Cupcake.


----------



## Crayz

Woo hoo!!

Scott just called me earlier to tell me that they are moving us off this island in about 3-7 weeks (it really depends upon how long it takes us to get everything done)!! 

That is the best news (besides when I found out I was pregnant with Yeardley) that I've heard in 3 years!:happydance: 

If my husband ever got stationed here again, I think I'd have to give myself a lobotomy just to survive it. I think drooling all over yourself having no idea what is going on is the way to do it. 

Cheers to ridiculous gas prices, gluttony, horrible customer service, illegal aliens, bad politics, high crime rates, and blizzards!

Ahhh. I miss the states!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay!!!! Brilliant news!! Whereabouts will you be?


----------



## kelly1973

first of all i want to say crayz you sound like a fantastic mummy what you are doing is amazing .
fantastic news about getting to the states wicked xx
ts enjoy your bump coming out day how exciting
i cant do anything sewing wise im useless now put me with a lamb or a piglet or a puppy lol and im in my element ive always been animal mad , ive had a few tearful days crying about how i mite not cope with baby as ive never been marternal and up untill i was ttc never thought about a family dont get me wrong i want this more then anything but ive always been the one to run away if theres a baby was in the room ive never even held a baby.
any ways hope you ladies are all ok the sun is shing here for a change and not rainging so things are looking good


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly you don't live too far from me. Would it help to get together after my baby arrives and you can cuddle him/her or change a nappy or whatever?


----------



## Crayz

Thank you Kelly! Those are very kind words, and I take them to heart.

I agree with you on the running from babies thing. When I was at parties or get togethers and there were kids/babies, I was very awkward. I would hide in a corner and hope they didn't come near me. When it is YOUR baby it is completely different. I know everyone will say that to you, but it's true. You are going to be great mommy! Just you wait and see. I can relate though. Before Yeardley, while I was pregnant, I would panic. "Oh my god, my life is going to be over. I'm never going to do the things I enjoy. I am going to have to take care of something that depends on me fully." But baby comes, and all of a sudden, it's not about you anymore, and you just do it, because you love them so much. Your life is going to change, but in the best way, and you will become a better person because of it. You will truly find out what love is. I promise. 

We will be going to Quantico, VA. It's east coast, only a few hours from our family, who all live in Pennsylvania.

Mrs. M-That is so sweet of you. I wish you lived close to me so I could cuddle your LO!


----------



## hopeithappens

Crayz that's brilliant news :happydance:

Kelly I totally agree with what crayz said, I was never maternal, never wanted any kids until about a month before I fell pg with Ryan, I'd hardly had any experience with babies despite having 2nephews and a niece :haha:, I can still remember when I hadn't been with oh very long and had a scare and I said to my friend having a baby will ruin my life. And she said having kids doesn't ruin your life it only makes it more interesting and now I couldn't agree with that more, I was terrified the day I brought Ryan home, everyone had left and oh had nipped over the shop and I burst out crying thinking omg now what do I do, but you just get on with it and I wouldn't be without him now, I never understood the love people felt for their kids until having him, I'm sure you'll be a brill mum to your Lo


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Where is VA? I'm sorry I'm not very good on the abbreviations. I know where Pennsylvania is though. 
I've been the complete opposite. All my life I've had babies around me, younger sisters, cousins, friends, and I've always loved them. It came as a surprise to everyone that I ended up leaving it so late to have my own, but I just didn't find the right man.


----------



## too_scared

oooh, I want to comment on this but I have to go to darn work! :haha: 

very quick

Kelly, I think you and I are the same person!

Lexi, what wonderful news!!! 

More later :flower:


----------



## Crayz

Mrs M-Virgina. South of Pennsylvania. 

Now I'm going to have to jump through some serious hoops to get my furry babies ready for the flight. Poor kids, they're going to be so scared.


----------



## kelly1973

arh thanks ladies trust me mrs the first chance i get im down to yours and thats been a date for a while xx


----------



## kelly1973

im a lovely big orange whoop whoop


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 15 weeks Kelly :flower: X


----------



## too_scared

At work... sneaking some time while the kiddies are in choir. :shy: :haha:

Happy 15 weeks Kelly!! 

I told some ladies here. I shook like a leaf telling them but I did! :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay! Did it go ok Mindy?
Kelly, looking forward to it. Check out trains to York and Hull. Hull is easier as you can get a connecting train to the town where I live. I can put you up for a night as well if its too much to do in one day. 
Well I have had a lovely day. Met my friends from post natal group at the play cafe where we all used to meet up weekly when our tots were babies. Since everyone going back to work etc and being busy with second babies its been rare that we have all been together but for the first time in ages all seven of us were there. Seven mums, seven toddlers, five babies and two bumps. 
My day has also included clearing up cat poo and toddler sick, but that's by the by.


----------



## Crayz

Mrs M-You're not supposed to be cleaning up cat poo, but if you must, please wear gloves and a face mask!

Sounds like you had a great day! Wow, that's a lot of toddlers and babies! Just the kind of situation that used to make me run to a corner and hide! It must have been nice to have the whole group together.

Woo hoo Kelly! 15 weeks! :happydance: Oooh, gender scan soon, or are you going to be team yellow?

Mindy, how did your day go?


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :) 

It went well! One lady there suspected already since we ran into her a few weeks ago. They were all happy. I am feeling a little more confident now to go in public in fitted clothing. :haha:

Mrs. M., it sounds like you had a lovely time at the meet up. Sorry Edie isn't feeling well today. Hopefully it was just too much excitement and not a bug. 

Kelly, I was always one for animals too. I always said I would never have children. I used to feel like I was broken, I had no desire whatsoever to have children. Not until about a year and a half ago. :dohh: I have never changed a diaper and I have only held a baby 2 times and that is only because I was forced to by a friend of ours! :haha: I am so nervous but I am so happy. 

MMM, I hope your appt went well today! :hugs:

I know I am missing things I want to talk about. I am going to have to go back and read it again. 

I had my dr's appt today. It went well. I only put on 2 lbs in the past 4 weeks, only 5 total. The dr said it is a little low but he said it is good. The baby's heart rate was going between 150-158. The dr said it was on the high side of normal but he said he is not worried. We could hear the baby moving around in there. I just wish I could feel it! I have my anatomy scan on Tuesday. I hope it goes well. I am nervous but trying to keep my PMA.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lexi, I know! I had no choice. She had done it on my stepsons bedroom floor and it reeked! There was only me to do it. I always clean out her litter tray anyway, Mark leaves it to me! She is an indoor cat so it's not quite so risky. 
Thanks Mindy, Edie was ok. She had been sick in the night but was totally fine today. 
Hope everyone else is ok. I'm very excited about the new series of strictly come dancing! 
Been in quite some pain this afternoon and evening. It's across my left hip, the left hand side of my bump, and across my sacrum.


----------



## kelly1973

mrs sounds like you had a lovely day boo for pain hope it vanishes soon xx
crayz i def wana know am too excited to wait lol
ts glad your day went well now im worried as peanuts heartrate is around 160 165 does this mean this is too fast??
hope your all ok ms is back for me yuk


----------



## too_scared

Yuck, sorry you are feeling sick, Kelly :hugs:

I don't think that is too fast at all. I am pretty sure it starts off faster and then gets slower as you are further along. Try not to worry. (even though I know how hard it is not to worry!!)


----------



## Crayz

Don't worry about the heart rate ladies. It will most likely slow down once you're farther along. 

I'm glad your appointments went well!

You KNOW, they say if the heartbeat is on the faster side, it's a girl!

But that's not really true, because if it was, Scott would be a woman. When my MIL was pregnant with him, they kept telling her the baby was a girl because the heart rate was so fast...

SURPRISE!! It's a boy!

Mindy, don't worry about the weight gain either. I only gained about 4 lbs. in the first 20 weeks. By the time Yeardley was born, I had gained about 30 lbs, and she was only 3 lbs. when she came out!! You're tiny anyways, so you'll probably be all belly!

Mrs. M-glad Edie is feeling better. I agree, I would have cleaned up the cat poop too.


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., how the heck did I miss that you posted?? Sorry about that! I am glad that Edie is doing better. About the cat litter, I heard that if your cat is an indoor cat and doesn't eat raw meat (or mice) then your risk for toxoplasmosis is pretty low. My cats are indoor cats but Shawn scoops their litters anyway. But, my dogs eat a raw diet and I am the one who is on poop duty when we go for walks! :haha: 

I'm sorry that you are hurting today. Are you still having problems with SPD? Do you think that Migglet might just be laying funny and causing you the pain? I hope you feel better soon!

Crayz, you that is funny that you said that about the gender and the heart rate. My dr already predicted (jokingly) a girl for us because of the higher heart rate. Also, our friend predicted a girl today because of it. :haha: I know that it is just an old wives tale but it makes me just a teeny bit excited. Haha! That is so funny that your MIL was totally expecting a girl because of the heart rate thing! 

I hope that I don't have to worry about the weight gain. The dr isn't too worried right now. I feel like right now I am turning some pudge that I had into baby weight. Since I got pregnant this time I have totally cut out gluten which means I have totally cut out take out food. It seems my muffin top is slowly going away from my sides. :dance: Haha! My mom only gained 15 lbs when she was pregnant so I don't know if it is genetic or not but we will see. The dr said that as long as the baby is growing/gaining as she/he should then he isn't worried. 

I am currently cuddled in a blanket with a kitty cuddled into me and I am watching America's Next Top Model. So lazy. Haha! I already had a 2 hour nap this evening. :shy:

I hope you are all having a good evening/morning. :flower:

Oh, what do you ladies think of this coat? https://www.etsy.com/listing/60519318/babywearing-coat-maternity-coat I don't know if it really looks warm enough, but I think I am going to be pretty warm then anyway. Haha! I was looking at one coat (this one) but it is so expensive and I already have a similar coat anyway so there won't be much use for it after baby comes or if I am not carrying baby in a sling.


----------



## Crayz

Mindy, I think I need one of those coats!!!

Now that we'll be somewhere with winter instead of sticky tropical weather 85% of the year, I should really invest in one of these! I got Scott an ergo carrier, and I have a Moby, but I don't use it as often as I should, but I don't leave the house much either because I'm so afraid she'll get sick. And when I took her to the post office to ship the clothes, some mother let her 3 year old son with dirt caked under his finger nails touch my daughter!!! I wanted to nail her. I picked her carrier up high enough that he couldn't reach her.

Oh, and my mother only gained about 15 with my brother, and about 22 with my sister and I. When she went into labor with my brother, the security guard at the hospital didn't believe she was even pregnant. He followed her upstairs to OBGYN to make sure she was telling the truth!

Mrs. M-could it be sciatic nerve, maybe? I hope you feel better soon. It's tough to be uncomfortable already, but to have more pain on top of that sucks. Maybe a nice hot bath would do you good with some Epsom salts!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy that coat looks wonderful. I have a sling that I will wear some of the time, but I'm not going to be doing a lot of baby wearing. 
Re weight, I weighed myself yesterday. I seem to have gained just over a stone so far. It could probably do to be slightly less, but I'm not feeling like I need to slow down, I'm quite comfortable with my size and the size of my bump and I'm eating what I can. I'm maybe having more crumpets and donuts than I should, but during the day the thought of most other food still makes me feel sick. I balance it out with a healthy evening meal. I'm finally, for the first time since 16 weeks, seeing a midwife on Tuesday. She won't weigh me but I'm sure she will let me know if she thinks anything is wrong. 
I was supposed to be working today, but I had nobody booked in at all, so there was no point me going in. I may have to make the hours up at a later date, but I'm getting to the stage where I don't care. I'd rather lose the money. 
One of the cities close to us has the fair this week. It's the second biggest travelling fair in the country, and pretty much everyone goes. I can't wait to take Edie so she can go on the carousel, or the "Big horses" as I used to call them. I think we are going tonight. Hopefully my back and hip pain will be better today. I haven't got out of bed yet so I don't know! 
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I hope to catch up on this thread later but thought I'd just post now x


----------



## pichi

Hope Edie enjoys the fair :) and I hope you are less sore too. Do you think a support belt for your hips would help you any? I think you can get them off amazon? Your pelvic muscles will be slowley be loosening now top won't they? :hugs: feel better x

how are all the little rainbow babies doing today :)?

T_s that jacket looks awesome but I think id sweat buckets wearing it haha. Its a really nice idea though! Both are :)

Crayz: grubby kids that look like their mums havnt bothered to wash them make me sad :( in your position i would have done the exact same thing. Good news of your move too :)

Sorry if i have missed anything (on the phone again) but i hope everyone is well :)

nothing very exciting to post from me im afraid. 40 days to go and ive now started on mr peas curtains :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Lexi, I would have totally done the same with my baby with a dirty little kid trying to touch her! I would have also said something to the mom... :shy: Haha! 

I like the fleece coat but I don't really know if I love it in the "not pregnant" mode. :haha: I am still looking. I really like the M coat, but at $300-$400 it is a bit much for the few months that I will need it. Like I said, my winter coat now is quite similar to the look of the coat without the panel. I don't need 2 of the same coat. I am going to keep looking. I made a cozy fleece poncho a few years ago and just took it out of the closet again last night. It will work for a while into the fall but now so much once real winter hits! Newfoundland winters are quite the thing! 

Mrs. M., I plan to get a sling and use it only for taking baby out. I don't plan to wear baby in the house often. I know this could just be coincidence but 2 friends of mine did the baby wearing thing all the time and they can't even step away from their child now or they cry. One friend was out with her child and put her down to play with our other friend's child's toys and then she got up to go put her coat away and before she was even fully stood up the baby was crying. Even at home they have to constantly sit on the floor with her. She is over a year old now. I don't know how they get anything at all done. I am afraid of that happening. Not that I plan to ignore baby, far from it!, but I would like to be able to put baby down to play on her own for a little while (5-10 minutes) under supervision from a small distance away. I feel that babies need to learn that skill. But, I am not a parent and these are just ideas I have now... who knows what will happen when I have baby!

I hope you guys enjoy the fair. I am sure Edie is going to love the carousel. I hope you aren't so sore today so you are able to enjoy yourself!

I am not overly concerned about weight gain so far either. I think you look wonderful in all the pictures you post so I can't see your mw saying anything. I was about 10-15 lb more than I wanted to be before I got pregnant anyway so I am just assuming that cutting out the take out food and cutting out the gluten completely is what is happening. I think the extra weight is turning into baby weight. I am really hoping that after baby comes I will be able to get into a shape that I am comfortable with. I think a combination of new eating habits and bf'ing will really help :) 

MMM, I hope you are well :)

Pichi, I think that wearing baby would be hot, but I think it will be hot no matter what someone wears, a fleece coat or a t-shirt :haha: Winters here get quite cold/snowy so I think that a warm coat is a definite must for me. 

I can't believe it is only 40 more days for you!! How exciting :dance: I am so excited for you :D

Are you planning to post a picture of your completed work? I would love to see it all together. You do beautiful work!

I hope you are all well. I hope you all have a great day :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mindy that coat is lovely $300-$400 ouch!! :lol: I think hubby would have a heartattack if I spent that much on a coat :lol: I'm just hoping my coat from last year will last as it only has 3 buttons so it will just expose bump :lol:

Mrs M how was the fair? My LO's love the fair and rides too :)

Crayz where are you moving too?

Pichi how are you doing? 40 days! Eeeekkkk are you all prepared?

Hows everyone else doing?

I've been to work today (it's my weekend off) as they were desperate for cover so I've done 2 1/2 hours over lunch and tea. Just had a nice relaxing bath and now just waiting for our chinese to come so we can watch take me out :) Tomorrow I have a ladies day, with entertainment and food with my bestie :cloud9: can't wait x


----------



## too_scared

Too bad you had to go into work today :( But at least it was only a few hours. It sounds like you have a nice day planned for tomorrow! Nice :D


----------



## hopeithappens

Crayz that's so not nice I would of had to say something :haha:

Ts love the coat looks lovely and snug as a bug

Mrs m hope your having/had a lovely time at the fair, sounds like the hopping s we get every June but the weather always knows when it's here because it never stops raining :haha:

My parents got back from Mexico today, missed them lots, they got back at 7.30 this am and my poor dad still hadn't sat down when we got there about 3pm, they'd arranged to get painting/decorating and electric stuff all done while they were away, but the window people messed up for a second time so they have no bathroom window until mon now, the electrician changed the fusebox and the idiot forgot to switch the electric back on so they lost about £200 worth of food in the fridge and freezers, they'd pulled the cooker out and ripped a wire out so the cooker wouldn't work they've dinted the door on the dishwasher and left it to my parents to clear up the whole mess of their house they'd left, bless them they've had an amazing hol then brought back to this

Finally had my carpets fitted today I feel like I've moved house :haha: totally rearranged all the bedrooms, but took about 4 hours to clear everything up and sort stuff out, now my hips and back are sore and I am soooo tired, I knew I was doing to much but I can't help it I can't leave things if they need doin :haha:

Anyways apologies for the rambling and hope your all having a great weekend :)


----------



## pichi

too_scared said:


> Pichi, I think that wearing baby would be hot, but I think it will be hot no matter what someone wears, a fleece coat or a t-shirt :haha: Winters here get quite cold/snowy so I think that a warm coat is a definite must for me.
> 
> I can't believe it is only 40 more days for you!! How exciting :dance: I am so excited for you :D
> 
> Are you planning to post a picture of your completed work? I would love to see it all together. You do beautiful work!

i can't believe it is just 40 days either - it's gone by so quickly :wacko:

and yeah i do agree with baby wearing is a hot business haha. we had a brief stint of baby wearing but pixie didn't like it :nope: still have the wrap for #2 though :) they're handy things especially if you want to just nip out for a few things without the hastle of the buggy :) 

i will post up the whole nursery when it's all done which should be within the next few weeks ... finally got the OH to get his finger out :thumbup::haha:



MissMummyMoo said:


> Pichi how are you doing? 40 days! Eeeekkkk are you all prepared?
> 
> 
> I've been to work today (it's my weekend off) as they were desperate for cover so I've done 2 1/2 hours over lunch and tea. Just had a nice relaxing bath and now just waiting for our chinese to come so we can watch take me out :) Tomorrow I have a ladies day, with entertainment and food with my bestie :cloud9: can't wait x

i'm good thank you :) for the most part we're prepared but really should crack on with the empty hospital bag O__O!

relaxing bath and a chinese sounds good :D have a good day tomorrow with your girlies :flower:


----------



## Crayz

MMM-We're headed to Virginia! Already started looking at houses. Hopefully we can get something set in stone before we leave. The places we are looking at are townhomes. They have beautiful open floor plans so I can be in the kitchen and watch Yeardley. That is important to me. Plus, an HOA (Home Owners Association). You pay a fee each month and they take care of everything outside of your home, like cutting grass, weeding, snow removal, ect. But we need to get moving on them because it will need to be built. There are also pools and playgrounds in the community as well, which will be great for summers. I can't wait to take Yeardley in a pool!

So I need to start taking pictures of stuff to sell online today. We are looking to hire someone to do all the dirty work for the dogs and fly With them back to the states before we leave. They'll stay with my parents (although they don't know that yet, lol) until we get there. My mother is actually keeping Habu, my rescue Dachshund because she can be a little possessive with her things. I have seen her go after Saki over bones, toys, food, ect. They have shed blood in fights. I cannot have a dog like that around a baby who will be crawling and picking things up off the floor some day. I just don't trust her. She's also very possessive over me, as she tried to lunge for my dog trainer's face one day when she was in my lap. Other than that, she is an exceptional dog. Very obedient and friendly, calm and lazy. It's just that one issue, and I just can't take that chance. My daughter comes first. And I will miss Habu very much, but she will be happier as an "only dog." My mother will spoil her with love and affection, and feed her table scraps and let her sleep in her bed. I'm just glad I saved her life (she was set to be gassed the day after I adopted her). Saki on the other hand is just a submissive little thing that wouldn't hurt a fly (really, she'll sniff at it and let it go on it's way).

Mindy, I layed on the couch all day yesterday and watched "Deadliest Catch!" 

Mrs. M-I really hope you're feeling better. Was it okay when you got out of bed?

Mmmm. I miss Chinese food delivery!

Pichi, the day Yeardley was born was the ONLY day I decided NOT to take my bag to the hospital. I was feeling confident that I would be coming home that night! Lol


----------



## Clobo

Hee hee yep Dannys feet are BIG!!! With very long toes!!

*Pichi*, LOVE that bumper, you are so clever!! Love the colours!!

Wow, so not long before some more babies are due, how exciting!! *MMMoo*, time will go quickly chick and before you know it you will be top of that list!!

*Mindy*, wow scan on Tuesday, are you finding out if :pink: or :blue:?? LOVE the owl hat!!

*Crayz*, hope Yeardley is doing ok?? Love the pictures in your signature!!

*Kelly*, happy Orange!!!

Yes, nursery and bump pics please!!!

*AFM*, sorry I haven&#8217;t been around, don&#8217;t know where the time goes to be honest!! All is good with us here!! xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Clo! Time never stops flying by when you are a mum! Edie is 3 next month and the time has never, ever gone so fast. It seems like yesterday she was born. You really do have to relish every moment because the next little thing comes by in a flash. Danny will be crawling and weaning before you know it! It's great to see you though.


----------



## too_scared

Hope, that is just terrible for your parents to come home to. :( I hope they can get it sorted soon. I bet your new carpet is super cozy. Just be careful not to do too much! But I guess you know that. :) I hope you are not feeling too sore today. 

Pichi, I am going to get a wrap too and see how it goes. I think it would be nice for things like walking the dogs (with Shawn holding the leashes!) and grocery shopping. Who knows, though, what is going to happen! Babies sure know how to assert their personalities right from the start, don't they? :) 

I can't wait to see your finished product! You are going to have the best nursery around!

Lexi, I hope you are able to sort everything quickly for your move. Hopefully everything goes smoothly and you have everything packed/sold/shipped quickly. I am glad your mom is able to keep one of your dogs. I know how nervous I am about having my dogs around my friend's baby and they are not possessive. It must be difficult to manage right now. :hugs: I know your dog do well with your mom. I am nervous about my boys stepping on baby or something. You know, hurting baby without meaning to. I think it will be an adjustment for all but it will all work out in the end.

Clobo! How are you doing? I bet Danny is doing a wonderful job of taking all your attention. I think once baby comes I am going to spend days just staring at him/her <3 We are going to find out the gender but we can't find out on Tuesday. They won't tell you here at the hospital. We have a private 3D scan booked for Nov 10th. I can't wait! I am so impatient. :haha: I am going to ask the sonographer to show us a potty shot on Tuesday and see if she will do it for us! Haha! I know she won't tell, but maybe she will show us and let us take a guess. 

I hope you are all having a good day. It is Thanksgiving weekend here in Canada so we are going into our hometown to have supper with my in laws tomorrow. We are going to stay overnight because our scan is the next day. I am not looking forward to staying there but I am sure it will be fine. One of my dogs does not enjoy changes like this and usually ends up stressing and getting an upset tummy. :( I hate to do it to him. I am looking forward to seeing baby again but I am nervous about something showing up on the scan. I won't know the results until about the end of next week. Unless there is something seriously wrong, then I think I will know sooner. I hope nothing goes wrong! 

Have a great day :)

PS, I'm a mango today! :dance:


----------



## pichi

too_scared said:


> Pichi, I am going to get a wrap too and see how it goes. I think it would be nice for things like walking the dogs (with Shawn holding the leashes!) and grocery shopping. Who knows, though, what is going to happen! Babies sure know how to assert their personalities right from the start, don't they? :)
> 
> I can't wait to see your finished product! You are going to have the best nursery around!

yay for Mango :happydance:

yeah, babies have a personality right from the get go i believe. Pixie was a little free spirit when she was born and she still is - typical Scorpio :haha:


----------



## too_scared

I love that Pixie is a free spirit! It makes me smile to think that :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi ladies,
I haven't been on here in a long long time but thought I would pop back to let you all know that I gave birth to a beautifully healthy baby boy on 21st September :) I had a water birth and it was amazing we feel incredibly blessed to have two wonderful sons. We called our little boy Ted :) 
Hope you are all doing great...
Lots of love xxx


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations!! :happydance: :dance:

Wow! Another boy for our little group <3


----------



## hopeithappens

Congrats louby :happydance::happydance:

Happy mango ts:flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Louby!!! I'm so happy for you. Congratulations and thank you so much for sharing your news. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats louby that's amazing news :D x


----------



## kelly1973

congrats louby thanks for letting us know xx
ts yeh for mango goodness
hope all you ladies are all ok, i had a horrid night last night dreamt we lost the baby horrid horrid


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kelly those dreams are awful :( hope your ok

10 weeks today for me :) 1/4 of the way there! x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Louby - big congratulations!!! Another boy!!!

Hi everyone, going to read back and see what I have missed. Had a busy and tiring few days so not had much chance to read/post. Hope everyone is okay and had a nice weekend.

Crayz - yay for getting moved of the island, hope its sooner rather than the later timescale. I think being so far away from family is isolating in itself never mind with a new baby and preemie one at that. So happy that you'll be nearer your family and friends very soon. I think you are doing the right thing with your dog too, it will be best for both you, baby and the dog although it will be tough initially not having him with you.

MMM - Happy 10 weeks! When is your scan? How did the mw visit go on Friday? Do you feel a bit more relaxed?

TS - glad your 'outing' went well I am sure everyone was so pleased for you and that makes it easier to be more public about it. I know I felt more confident speaking about my pg as more people at work (and patients) where thrilled and excited for me.

Hope - what a horrible home coming for your parents. I would be raging having to come back to that! Hope things get sorted quickly for them.

Hi to Kelly, pichi, mrmsmig, Loz (hope you are doing ok chick!!) clobo, ginny, cupcake, debzie and someoneI have bound to have missed.

I have written a great chunk in my journal (more still to write!). We went to ikea on Saturday and OH got a rug for baby room. I am not keen and don't think it 'works' with the decor. If you can please pop to my journal and look at the pics and tell me what you think. I don't mind the bright colours per se just that it doesn't go with the room.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Kelly, it took so long to write my post that I missed yours. Having vivid dreams are very common in pg but that doesn't help when you have such horrible one. Just remember that is all they are and is just your brains way of dealing with worries and fears. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think it goes lovely hun :hugs: can't believe how close you are now :D 

My scan is 2nd November but I'm going to see about getting in the week earlier and just taking a friend with me (OH is on a course with work so can't go) I don't think I can wait till 2nd Novemeber I'll be 13+3! I need to know everything's ok iykwim? 

The MW visit went great spoke to her about the pain etc and she said if the cramps get really bad just to go the EPU x


----------



## pinksmarties

Good I am glad she reassured you and you are able to get checked if you feel you need it. I think I was 12+5 when I had my scan and I thought that was late but then I'd had epu scans before that anyway. I would try to see if they can fit you in sooner as I wouldn't be keen to wait till then either.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Kelly :hugs: I had dreams like that too. They are totally awful. I agree with Pink, they are just your mind trying to work through fears. They don't mean anything at all. :hugs:

MMM, yay for 1/4 of the way there!! Woohoo! I am so glad your appt went well. I hope you can get your scan moved ahead. I know everything is going to be great! But, I completely understand needing the reassurance. 

Pink, I hope you get to relax soon! I am glad the outing went well too :) I still don't want to go out around like it, though... :haha: Shawn teaches high school here in town so I think it is going to be weird when the kids start noticing. I taught the Gr. 10 students a few years ago so they all know me too. It is going to be weird! Haha!

I really like the rug your DH chose, but I agree with you that it doesn't go with your nursery theme. I wonder if you could do what the ladies on your journal suggested and tell DH that it is a little big for the room? Or maybe you could put it away for a while until baby is bigger and you do a brighter theme in there? (a lady suggested that on your journal too... I have no ideas of my own this morning! :haha:)

We are going into our hometown today for Thanksgiving/birthday dinner. I was planning to wear a fitted shirt until I found out more of Shawn's extended family will be there. Then I chickened out and I am going to wear a loose fitting dress. :shy: What the heck is wrong with me?? 

I hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## pichi

evening ladies.

Congratulations *Louby* :) :flower: have we ANY girls in this thread due? :haha:

i've already said my bit about the rug *Pink* in your journal :thumbsup:

*Kelly*, pregnancy dreams can be just down right evil/scary! doesn't help matters that they're so real feeling either! wish i could pass on some of the strange ones ive had. dreamt i owned a sweet shop and woke up so excited to get some licorice lace things... obviously we didn't have any :haha:

*T_S* i'm sure you'll feel comfortable wearing fitted things after you have your next scan. it's understandable you still feel a bit cautious. it won't be long :hugs:

hope everyone else is well :flower: 

i think i've been getting braxton hicks... i never got them with pixie but i THINK i'm getting them this time. my bump goes solid, but that's all that happens really. I have a MW appointment tomorrow so will get a proper date for my 37w scan... i'll also get an appointment for 39 weeks for a sweep and a meeting with my consultant. They just need to run past all the things that can happen with a VBAC etc... and what will happen if i go to 41 weeks. bleh


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly bad dreams are awful, but that's all they are. This pregnancy is fine for sure. Mindy you are funny! You are almost halfway through you are going to have to tell them soon! 
Hope it goes ok at the midwife tomorrow Pichi. I'm there tomorrow too. I'm hoping its not the same one I've seen in both of my previous appointments this pregnancy, who does t want to test me for Group B Strep. We have 3 community midwives and they are all great, I just don't think this one is the most thorough. I will also see about my whooping cough injection. I also have a flu jab booked for Saturday morning. I wonder if its ok to have them both? It will be nice to finally see a midwife after 12 weeks.


----------



## pinksmarties

I have my mw appointment tomorrow too. It should have been for tomorrow anyway but booked it for next week as OH going into hospital for an op on his knee under general anaesthetic tomorrow. He has decided to get his own way there (its in Edinburgh) so I changed my appointment back to tomorrow. I will go and pick him up after tea time when he is ready to come home.


----------



## too_scared

Wow! Everyone has appts tomorrow :) I have my anatomy scan at 1 pm. I am nervous but hopeful.

We have told them but for some reason I still feel weird showing my tummy off. :wacko: :haha: I ended up wearing my shirt anyway. Haha! 

I hope you all have uneventful appts tomorrow.


----------



## too_scared

Well, tonight turned out a little differently than I was thinking it would... :dohh:

I ended up at the ER tonight with an asthma attack. Blah! I have allergic asthma and at home it is very well controlled. But, at my in laws house it sometimes get really bad. Unfortunately, this was one of those times. I got pulmicort with oxygen at the hospital and was sent home with a ventolin inhaler. The dr said only to use it if I absolutely had to and then to come in for them to check my airways. We have been back at my in laws for about an hour now and I am a teeny bit wheezy but not too bad. Hopefully we will make it the night without any further excitement.

This is the last time I am going to stay here. We didn't want to spend money now to get a hotel room because we are trying to save for a new chimney/wood stove and also for baby. Next time we are just going to spend the money. :dohh:

I hope you are all well :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh no :hugs: TS I have asthma so know how horrible and frightening an attack can be. I thought ventolin (salbutamol) was okay to use in pg. I have not been told otherwise however I have been fortunate not to have needed at all so far although recently I have been a lot more wheezy but I think that's just lying flat/pressure on my lungs rather than my asthma iykwim.

Can't wait to see more scan pic later on today though!!! Are you going to try have a sneaky peak?

Just dropped OH at the train station, feeling quite emotional. He is fine and can't understand why I am so worried and emotional. I was less upset when he went to Afghanistan for 6 months.


----------



## Clobo

*Mindy*, Happy Mango and Happy Thanksgiving!! Embrace that bump!!! Sorry that you had a bad asthma attack chick, I agree with getting a hotel next time :hugs:

*LoubyLou*, Congratulations!! Good day to have a baby, 21st was my birthday!! Love the name Ted, hope you are doing ok?? :baby:

*Kelly*, I had all sorts of dreams like that when I was preggo, they don&#8217;t mean anything so don&#8217;t worry chick, just let them pass you by, its your bodys way of getting out your worries :hugs:

*Pink*, yep id deffo tell OH its too big, it&#8217;s a lovely rug but I know what you mean about it not going with the rest of the room. Im sure he will be ok about it. Hope his op goes ok today, I don&#8217;t blame you for getting emotional, massive hugs :hug:

*Pichi*, sounds like BH to me &#8230; mine never hurt or anything, just got a solid bump!!!

*AFM*, up nice and early today, Ben is back later and his parents leave tomorrow, they have been &#8220;ok&#8221; at babysitting me but they are rather lazy and poor Lola hasn&#8217;t been getting her walk till 10am and Ive had to get up at 7am to let her out for a wee and give her her breakfast!! :dohh: Danny asleep at the mo so using the opportunity to get some things done!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Pink, the dr said salbutamal is fine in pregnancy but he just wanted to make sure I was getting enough air if I needed it, I guess. I usually don't have to use anything because it is just brought on by allergies but Shawn's parent's cats are both long haired and it is really hard on the both of us. 

I was breathing just fine overnight but now that I am awake again my nose and eye are starting to act up. This is usually the first step leading to the asthma. But we are leaving in a bit to do some shopping before my appt. 

I am definitely going to try to get a peak! I am going to ask the tech if she is willing to show us the area and let us decide on our own. :haha: I don't think they will but it is worth a shot! 

Your OH is going in for surgery today, right? I know he will be fine. :hugs: I can understand being emotional, though. 

Thanks Clobo! I am trying to embrace the bump. It is a lot harder to share it than I thought it would be. :shy: Definitely hotel next time! We usually rent a cabin at the base of the ski hill but this time I didn't want to spend the money... serves me right! Haha!

Poor Lola. Sorry you have been needing to get up to take her out so early. How are you doing? I guess it has been nice to have some help from your in laws for a little while. :)

I hope you are all well. I hope all your mw appts go smoothly today! Pink, you are not seeing that rotten one today, are you? I really hope not! Mrs. M., I can't believe that you haven't seen your mw since 12 weeks! Does that mean you haven't seen anyone about your pregnancy in that long, besides your 20 week scan? Pichi, here's hoping mr. pea is in the final preparations to come see his mommy! 

Have a good day!

Hopefully I will be able to post a picture soon! Probably not until we get back home, though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy, so sorry you had an asthma attack. I have only ever suffered from mild asthma but I have had the occasional attack and its horrible. I got a prescription for a ventolin inhaler a couple of weeks ago, but I haven't used it for ages, I just like to keep them in for when I get a bad chest infection. 
Pink, I am sorry to hear you were so emotional dropping hubby off. How long will he be in for? 
Mindy my last midwife appt was at 16 weeks, I saw a sonographer at my 20 week scan but obviously all they do is check the baby's anatomy, it's reassuring to see the midwife so they can check you are ok. I need to find out how long she thinks I should take the aspirin and folic acid for, and ask about my whooping cough jab. I'd also like to see if she can figure out which way up baby is! Pink you were transverse weren't you? Has Smartie moved yet?
Kelly what are you up to? 
Ginny, Clo, Loz, Crayz, Pichi, Twinkie Cupcake hope you are all ok.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hooray! My friend just texted me who has just had her 16 week check up and it's one of the other 3 midwives so I will ask her about the group b strep.


----------



## pinksmarties

yay mrms mig that it is one of the other mw, hopefully they will do something about the strep b test.

ts - yes it was the one I am not keen on but she seemed a bit better today (or I am just getting used to her) and we had a nice chat. I try to avoid using my ventolin too much as I think you can get 'dependant'on it but obviously use it when I really have to. Glad you slept okay and hopefully a day out shopping will take you away from the cats for a while.


clobo - glad your PIL have helped a bit. Shame they couldn't let you have lie ina fed the dog for you. How is Danny getting on?


afm - I have my whooping cough and flu jab next week, after my dentist appointment - what a fun day that will be!! :wacko: Everything with me seems okay, BP, urine etc. Baby head down now and I have to go back in 2 weeks time. I still hadn't done my birth plan so we had a quick chat about that but I am open to most things, I am not needing green lights or whale song!!

OH only in for the day so I'll pick him up later on tonight (about 1 hrs drive from here). I am worried as he is having a general anaesthetic and I know they are safe etc (as a nurse I should know although that knowledge isn't always a good thing either!!) but still. He is getting some cartilage replaced in his knee so will be off his feet for a couple of week. Finger crossed smartie stays put until he is back driving!!


----------



## hopeithappens

Ts sorry to hear about the asthma attack, I have mild asthma but have never had an attack (yet), must be awful

Mrs m glad you get to see the other midwife

Pink hope your ohs op all goes well, my oh is having an op on his knee on the 20th

This is nothing to do with pg but my god I had the most horrible dream earlier was like something out of 2012 (haven't actually seen it just remembering the adverts lol) I was looking out my bedroom window and all the buildings just started collapsing 1 by 1 getting closer and closer to my house then I t stopped and this massive wave came from nowhere and I was downstairs holding Ryan and all the water came flying in so I ran upstairs and couldn't do anything but watch everyone fight for their lives outside, I couldn't find my phone and had no idea where oh was, then the next thing me and Ryan were in his childminders block of flats (she doesn't even live in a flat lol) then there was a huge explosion+another massive wave came along and destroyed the blocks flats hanging on for dear life I said to the childminder thank god we were sitting in the boat in your flat as most of Newcastle was now underwater suddenly my phone appeared but because it had got wet it wouldn't dial the number properly for oh then from nowhere he came running and we went back to our house which was somehow still standing but then we saw another wave so went to leave but I was bursting for the loo so wouldn't leave without going so I told him to go and grab Ryan and then I woke up bursting for the loo :haha: and for hours after any bang I heard was making me panic and I just wanted oh to come home so I knew we were altogether :haha:, apologies for the essay


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my god Hope what a scary dream! I knew I'd forgotten to mention someone in my post too, god if I'm not forgetting you I'm getting your name wrong. Sorry Hun! 
Just back from the midwife. No joy with the group b strep again, she said if Edie didn't get it last time I'm probably ok. Still not convinced though. 
She had a feel of my tummy and said straight away baby is a good size! I'm measuring a week ahead apparently. She took bloods, and managed to get my whooping cough and flu vaccines both done today, so I feel a bit of a pincushion. My next appointment is at 34 weeks, which seems ages again! She also said to take the aspirin all the way through but stop the high dose folic acid now, and take ordinary prenatals instead. I told her I throw up every time I take these, so she said if I really can't take them to take vitamin D supplements instead as that's the most important one. That's what I was trying to ask the stupid woman I spoke to when I very first found out I was pregnant, who said she "couldn't advise me" and told me to speak to a bloody pharmacist! And this was a midwife!!!


----------



## kelly1973

hey mrs glad you got the other midwife good news!!! i have my 16 week appointment next tuesday so looking forward to that silly question but the midwife you see at your appointments is that the one that will be at your birth as i dont really like mine???

Pink hope oh op went well and be careful on that long drive!!

hope i hate dreams ive been doing loads lately
ts hope your feeling a little better

pichi not long now how exciting
hope all you other ladies are ok ive had a poo day today cant rid thisbloody head ache and kjust feel sad today


----------



## pinksmarties

So they have advised you to take aspirin till the very end? I know they suggest that for people with high risk pre-eclampsia but I thought most would stop 32 weeks-ish. I stopped mine at 32 (well I took them every other day till 33).

Just because Edie was okay doesn't mean migglet will be. How much is it to get the test done privately?


----------



## kelly1973

mrs we must of posted the same time seems like midwifes can be proper crap at times hope you are ok, i cant take my parentals either they make me retch


----------



## kelly1973

what is this test sorry to be a div??


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - :hugs: sorry you aren't having a good day. You can take paracetamol for your headache, drink plenty of fluids too.

OH still not back on the ward. Had a bit of a major rant on my journal as it maybe OH on crutches for 6 weeks!! I suppose I'll know more when I pick him up later on tonight still mightly p***ed off though.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - https://www.bbc.co.uk/health/physical_health/conditions/group_b_streptococcus_infection.shtml

I don't know that much about it either really.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No Kelly, it's the community midwives that do our antenatal appointments but unless you have a home birth you don't see them at delivery. You are not likely to see whoever delivers your baby before or after the birth. The community midwives continued to look after you when you come out of hospital, until they sign you over to the Health Visitor, usually when baby is 7-10 days old. 
Pink that's exactly what I thought. A private test is only about £35 so I will ask about that. It's just not worth risking.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope - sorry missed your post. Wow that's a very surreal dream!! I think dreams about water are quite common in pg but maybe not on epic blockbuster film type proportions!! Hope it hasn''t upset you too much.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mrs M it's not going to hurt the MW to test you! :grr: I agree with Pink in looking to see how much it will be privately.

:hugs: Kelly, hope the headache goes soon.

Pink :hugs: I think I may have missed something but what's happened to your OH? 

:hugs: Hope dreams can be mental when pregnant, hope it hasn't upset you too much though 

We told the kids last night. We were all sat on the sofa watching TV and Caitlin asked why mummy's tummy was getting bigger :blush: so we told them, they were ecstatic to say the least :lol: Really hoping things are ok now but I do have a good feeling this time. Haven't had any sickness today but my back is quite bad x


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww thats so nice they are thrilled to bits about the new baby brother or sister. Did they say what they hoped for? Another brother or another sister?

OH getting a knee op (planned) today, just going to phone again to see if he is out of theatre.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They were very excited :D T wants a brother and C wants a sister typically :lol:

Oh fingers crossed he's out and not off work for too long ... think my OH would drive me mad being off for 6 weeks :haha: x


----------



## pinksmarties

Yes he will probably annoy me too but its that fact it only 6 weeks till I am due that was bothering me lol!

He is back, sounding very awake and was with the physio when they let me speak to him. Look like it might be closer to 9 before I can pick him up so a late night by the time we get home.


----------



## Clobo

*Pink*, how is OH??

Danny is led on my lap peeking at me out of one eye, he makes some funny faces!!!

Hope you are all ok?? xxx


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies. Quick update on the way home. As far as I know everything went well with my scan. The tech won't say anything but he said not to worry. No pictures again :cry: baby just wouldn't cooperate. This means I get no fun guessing with the ultrasound at all :(

I hope you are all well. I will catch up better when I am home in a few hours.


----------



## hopeithappens

Thank ladies, I'm fine now was just when that horrible feeling stays with you, as long as it doesn't happen it's all good :haha:, saying that I've only had one dream happen I actually had to google it to make sure it hadn't happened, I dreamt Amy winehouse had been found dead in her home, random I know :haha: then 5/6 months later unfortunately it happened

Pink sorry to hear your oh is going to be on crutches for 6 weeks, fingers crossed he does better than expected and doesn't have to be, I'm praying my oh doesnt need to much time off but when it comes to things like that I don't have a clue what the recovery period is

Ts sorry the scan didn't go how you wanted and didnt get any pics, but no to long til your next one now which I'm sure you'll get some great pics of :hugs:

Hi mrs m, Kelly, mrs mmm, Clobo, Loz, pichi, sorry for missing anyone


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww Danny sound just adorable Clobo!!

Well I am home, alone!! I got half way there for him to ring to say he is still bleeding and they want to keep him in overnight. So lonely night tonight, normally I would be thrilled about the bed to myself but I just want him home, damned these super emotional hormones!

TS - hope the scan is going well, can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## pinksmarties

Slow internet and slow typing. Aww shame there was no pictures TS but glad it all went well.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: pink I know what you mean I'd feel the same. Fingers crossed hes ok to come home tomorrow. 

:hugs: TS it's good that things are good with bubs. Sorry you didn't get a piccie though :hugs: do you have another scan? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry hubby is staying overnight Pink. I hope he is better in the morning. In the meantime just make the most of being able to starfish. 
Sorry you didn't get any pics Mindy. 
Our fecking boiler has packed in. It's just a fuse or something but it means no heating - brr. Will have to have the gas fire on tomorrow till they send someone to fix it.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) Baby was either laying prone on it's face or folded up with their legs and hands over their face. :dohh: Haha! It made for a long scan and the tech having trouble getting some pictures. I had to get up and pee and see if that would help move baby around. It did help some but still not good for a picture for us. But, we got to watch baby move their arms around and play with their toes. :happydance: It was very cute. Heart rate was 159. I _think_ I may have seen a potty shot but I don't know for sure. He (the tech) wouldn't tell at all. :dohh: We have our next scan on the 10th of November. It is a 3D one and we are hoping baby cooperates to find out the gender. I was SO hope baby cooperates. I need to know NOW what team we are on. Haha! 

Pink, I'm sorry that your OH has to stay overnight :hugs: I really hope you get a super restful sleep tonight to make the night go by faster. I hope your OH has a quick recovery.

MMM, that is so sweet that your children are so excited for their new sibling! 

Mrs. M., I'm sorry your mw is being dumb. Hopefully you can get the test done privately to put your mind at rest. 

Hope, I am sorry you had such a terrible dream :hugs: That is so awful. I am glad you aren't so jumpy now. 

Kelly, I hope your headache has eased off. :hugs:

Clobo, I bet Danny is super adorable. I would love to see the faces he makes :)

I am so sorry if I have forgotten something. I am so sleepy. After such an eventful night last night I am super sleepy today. We just got home, unpacked, and fed the doggies. We saw 3 moose on the way home. One was a tiny baby. SO cute! I am just glad they were all on the side of the road. So dangerous when they are on the road. 

I hope you are all doing well. :flower:


----------



## pichi

aw *T_S* your little monkey sounds like how Pixie was on her 20 week scan - our picture was of the back of her head :haha: hope you get a better shot at your 3D Scan (which i'm sure you will :)) a HB of 159 is a girl going by wives tales hehe maybe you'll bring a girl to the boy brood

*Clobo* good to hear from you hun, glad everything is going well :)

*MMM* it's good your kiddies want another brother or sister - it'll make the journey that little bit easier for you if they really want to be involved :)

*Mrs M *your midwife seems to be a bit dippy :dohh: that's all you need!

*pink* hope that having your OH on crutches doesn't throw everything off too much for you :( i can see how much it'd be annoying!

hi to everyone else :waves:

well, as i've mentioned in my journal i've been having an awful lot of bother with gettin the converter for me Icandy Peach :dohh: sooo, i think we're going to get a new pram :D i'm torn between a new Peach Blossom2 and a Bugaboo Donkey... i'm favouring the Donkey because it's side by side.

MW appt went fine- got a wee surprise scan and the Mr is head down :thumbsup: measuring 34 weeks and she says he doesn't feel large (phew!) but am booked for another scan in 2 weeks time


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good that you got another scan, pleased baby is in the right position. We are all head down here too!
Mindy, hope you got a good nights sleep. 
Re the midwife, I've been doing some reading and I think it seems to be the party line these days. I'm wondering if its the nhs cost saving as I have come across a few ladies who had GBS in pregnancy 1 and were treated for it. Had a second pregnancy and were either tested or treated for it no problem, but now have a third pregnancy and are encountering the same problems I am. One or two have said if they have badgered their midwives enough they have agreed to do the swab, but my problem is I don't see the midwife enough to badger them! I know one midwife out of the three is more willing to do it, but you never know which one is going to be at our clinic as they are all now based at the hospital and just do clinics twice a week, and you can't request a certain one. So I think private is the way to go, it's just a postal swab.


----------



## too_scared

Pichi, what a nice surprise to see mr. pea yesterday! Looking at pictures, I like the Bugaboo Donkey better too. Then both babies can see! We were looking at travel systems yesterday :) It was very strange. I would love to add a girl to our little group here :) I didn't really have a feeling but lately I have been thinking girl. But, if baby is a boy he will be just as welcomed and loved! Just happy and healthy and then the gender is extra. 

Mrs. M., I slept like a log last night :) It was so great. I didn't want to get out of bed at all this morning. I may go back there in a little while. :shy: :haha: I'm sorry you are having so much trouble with the strep b testing. I don't understand at all why they would be so inconsistent. That is weird. I agree that the private test is the way to go. It will help put your mind at ease. I don't even know if they test us for that here. Maybe it is later on? I hope they test! I will have to ask my friend next time I am talking to her. 

Hi Kelly, Lozdi, Twinkie, Hope, Ginny, MMM, Clobo, Crayz, Cupcake, and anyone I have missed! I hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## too_scared

I am so upset right now. A guy in a FB group I am on just made me so upset I actually hyperventilated. I am taking deep breaths to try to calm down but my head is hurting :(

It started as a simple post by someone about a friend of hers who is due in Dec and her family won't throw her a shower. She doesn't want the gifts, she wants to celebrate a long tried for baby. Her family told her she can't throw her own shower because it is tacky. This is a dog group and there are some people a part of the group who are adamant that they will never have children so there are a few differing opinions on this. This one guy felt the need to jump in and say "Besides, if she has a miscarriage it will all be a waste of money". I am SO very angry. What person thinks something like that??? I told him so and he apologized (after someone PM'd him and told him to), but seriously, that is fucked up. I can't believe it.

I'm sorry if I have upset anyone with this, I really hope I haven't. I just had to get it off my chest. I am so upset right now.


----------



## kelly1973

ts he sounds like a twat try not to let a didk like that upset you too much, think about your lovely scan today its funny i think we will have a girl too i cant believe your nearly 20 weeks its flown by


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Kelly :hugs: 

I know I shouldn't let it bother me but it just hit me like a punch to the stomach. I am trying really hard to just let it go. I think I might go have a bath and read my book for a while, that should help.

I can't believe I am almost 1/2 way done either! Time really has flown! And you!! You are nearly 16 weeks! It is very exciting :D

Maybe you and I will both add little girls to the mix <3 We will find out soon! :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: ts he is clearly a total arsehole that have no in sight into anything never mind as sensitive as this. No wonder you are so upset. I have been struggling these last few days as today was the day I had my scan at the EPU last year to find things weren't okay. I was speaking to mum last night and mentioned what next Thursday meant (the day she is coming to visit but also the year anniversary I went into hospital from my erpc). She told me to 'never mind and don't think about it'. I don't expect people to remember these dates but still a bit of sympathy wouldn't go amiss and just because I am pg doesn't mean we ever forget what we have lost. Those that have never experienced it will never understand. 

as Kelly says focus on your wonderful scan and ignore the tosser. 

You both seem to be zooming through 2nd tri!


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Pink :hugs: We definitely never forget. I'm sorry your mom just brushed it aside. It seems that some people think burying how we feel is the best way to deal with it. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## pichi

what a complete Dick T_S. i'd just ignore him, he obviously has not had to experience or doesn't know anyone who has had to experience a loss. it's not something that just gets brushed to the side or forgotten about - it's a date that gets imprinted into your memory no matter how much you don't want it too. to say those things is just heartless.

I'm sorry your mum just brushed aside the topic Pink. i think some people just don't know how to talk about it :(

the babies in this thread seem to be cooking super fast! where has this year gone to?!


----------



## too_scared

There are a few other ladies now who are telling him just what an ass he is. I find it so funny because a few of the girls in the group are positive they will never have children. And, when I was their age (mid-20's) I said the same thing. But, I would never say 1/2 the things they say. I don't like it when children come up in that group. Most of the girls there have had children so for the most part the conversation is sensible. But you get the occasional idiot talking out their ass.


----------



## Lozdi

People can be so insensitive what possessed that idiot to even think of making such a comment???

Clo I am experiencing time flying too...always busy!

Tenzin drinks a spectacular amount of milk and the boobs seem to be getting bigger by the day! :holly: He is such a big fella, in the clothing of 3-6 month olds at 3 and a half weeks. :haha: He cracks us up...he will have a boobful of milk, strain, fill his nappy with gusto, and promtly fall asleep...then gets annoyed when he is all of a sudden on the mat being changed! :haha:

Sorry this is such a short post without me replying to each individual development and post, but time is a thing that does not seem to be in abundance and I'm so tired that I have forgotten half of what I just read :dohh: I look forward to such a time where I get a solid lump of sleep again, 4 hours or more in one go would be blissful! I think if I wasn't EBF (exclusively breastfeeding) I'd be insane by now...over night I just pop a boob out and baby latches like a ninja and I just go right back to sleep, if I was having to get up to make formula I'd be completely wacko by now. I'm so lucky to find the EBF going so well, especially given how much milk he needs. 

Oooh, about dreams....dreams when you need to pee can be strong as pregnancy dreams so a combo of the 2 is a powerful thing. When I was young, about 5 or 6, I had a very vivid dream where I was goldilocks, and in the house of the 3 bears- I saw the porridge on the table but ignored it, went up the stairs, found the bathroom, got ready to pee.....and woke up literally about to wet the bed and had to run to the toilet! :haha: As an adult I'm impressed that even at that age my brain had to try to trick me in order for me to pee in my sleep. 

I took this picture a moment ago, he is snoring softly in the bouncer which he almost fills...and in a few minutes he will be wisked off upstairs for boob and sleep. :sleep:
 



Attached Files:







tenzinsleepy.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## too_scared

My gosh, look at his giant feet!! He is such a big, handsome boy <3

I hope you can get some sleep soon. I am not sure when babies start sleeping for longer stretches, but I hope it is soon!

It is good to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz great to hear from you, was missing you. Wow what a big boy and so cute too. He looks like he is going to be tall. Hope you get some longer sleep soon and so glad to know ebf is going so well.


----------



## kelly1973

wahoo loz lovely to hera from you what a gorgeous little man(hes Guna be tall) and such a cutie.
I had such a crap nights sleep its the third night in a row i wake up to the pain of throbing elbows and knees is this normal?


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

Wow *Loz*, 3-6 months already, mind you Danny is filling out some of his 0-3!!! Yup its 2pm already and i dont know where the day has gone, ive been productive though so thats good!!

*Mindy*, I agree, some people just dont understand and make flippant, naive, stupid comments without thinking how it affects people, glad he is being put in his place and i hope he apologises :hugs:

Yay for good scans, shame about the pictures though ... and yes we need some more girls, lol!!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Hi Clobo :) How are you? Yay for being productive! I wish I could be more productive. :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy I'm so sorry you had to encounter such insensitivity. People can be such morons sometimes. I have a few friends who are dog lovers who have decided against having children, and I find they can be quite disparaging about children and babies. Funny, I would never dream about being disparaging about their dogs. 
Pink, I'm sorry your mum was unsympathetic about this difficult anniversary. I've learnt not to really mention anniversaries of losses and due dates and stuff to my mum, and a lot of other people. Unless they have had losses they just don't seem to understand. And especially when you are pregnant. People simply think that you have replaced the babies you have lost, so the hurt should have gone away. You are in my thoughts today. 
Clo, the time does not slow down at all. Since having Edie time has flown past relentlessly. It scares me how quickly the weeks sail past, especially now I am pregnant again. I sort of hoped the pregnancy would go slowly like when I was pregnant with Edie, but no, it's flown. It's 5 minutes since I was holding that baby girl in my arms, now I'm plaiting her hair and planning her third birthday party. 
Loz, Tenzin is adorable and so tall! It's lovely to hear from you as always. 
Hi everyone else, hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

He's gorgeous Loz :cloud9: such a long little fella too :D X


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Mrs. M. :hugs: I am a total dog person and really didn't think that I would ever have children. But, I would never think to say anything bad about children. I work with children and made that decision years before deciding to have my own. 

I hope you are doing well today. :)

Hi MMM :) I hope you are well today too!

I hope you are all well today! :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry I'm not as talkative lately, not feeling too good at the minute tbh plus I'm exhausted from work! Just found out I have 12 days holiday to take before the end of November :dohh: so trying to put as many holidays as possible in! Hoping to get my 2 working weekends off next month as well as the week hubby goes on his course with work as I won' be able to work the evenings because he is going to Manchester and will be staying for the week.

How are you today Mindy?7

How's everyone else? X


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry you are feeling so sick :( I hope you start feeling better soon. Only a few more weeks in 1st tri! How long did you feel sick with your other children? I hope you can get those weekends off.

I'm pretty good, thanks :) I think I have started feeling real movement yesterday :cloud9: It feels almost like a small fish is flopping around in there. :haha: It is wonderful! I can't wait to get some good kicks! Shawn is getting very impatient to start feeling some kicks too. <3


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you. I had MS until around 12 weeks with DD and 13 weeks with DS so I'm hoping around the same this time. Only a couple more weeks! 

Aww that's brilliant news hun!! Congrats :D it is such a weird but wonderful feeling isn't it :wacko: :D X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wish my MS would bog off! It vanished for about 3 or 4 weeks but from about 23 weeks its been lurking around. I've just accepted I'm having it all the way through. It's bearable though so I'm ok with it. I seem to be having a resurgence of first tri symptoms again, lots of tiredness and feeling yuck. Fortunately I don't have the wobbles of first tri anymore!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mrs M I think I'd cry if I had it all the way through, especially in my job! I smell food all the time so it makes it worse!! :( x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's so mild it doesn't really bother me. The main thing is it just put me off eating during the day. I can only really stand to eat toast. It's just more annoying than anything, it's not as full on as it was until about 17 weeks.


----------



## too_scared

That is really terrible. :hugs: I hope it goes away soon and stays away! Sorry you are feeling tired too. That really sucks.


----------



## too_scared

Good evening (/morning for some of you!) ladies :)

I have a question. I have been having rib pain on my right side now for at least a week, probably a week and a half. I just read on here today that it is common pregnancy symptom. I didn't realize it but am glad I know now. I also read that baby could possibly cause broken ribs!  This really scares me!

I am wondering, is this too early to already be feeling this pain? Most women who were experiencing it were in the beginning of their 3rd tri. I am scared that it is only going to get worse later on. :( Right now it is only hurting when I am sitting for too long. 

I am very short waisted, my fingers don't really fit between my ribs and my hip bone! Sometimes it feels like they are rubbing on each other! I feel I don't have much room in there for baby. I think my organs are already squished up in there!

I hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd say its just normal growing pains Mindy, especially if you don't have a lot of room in that area. I started to get pain under my ribs a few weeks ago and I've got a really long body.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with Mrs M hun. I wouldn't worry :hugs: 

How is everyone today? X


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hey ladies. Sorry I've not been around. 

Had a 2 week holiday in the sun. Was lovely but my sickness made it hard work. Especially in the heat. :( I lost 6lb while I was away! Bit different to my normal holiday weight gain! Lol. 

Really looking forward to the next 2-3weeks passing. Have lots of appointments. Had my booking appt yesterday which went well other than I passed out as she couldn't take blood from me and kept poking me and making me move my arm while she moved the needle. Urgh. So I have to go back on Monday to try again. 

I'm down as high risk due to my thyroid so I have 2 hospital appointments a week on Tuesday one with the endocrinologist and one with the OB Consultant. Then my 12 week scan is 6 days after that. And by then I'm trying to stay positive that I'll like food again!!

We're taking the day off for the scan so I can buy some maternity clothes afterwards. And I'd really love it if we could get lunch out too.


----------



## Crayz

Hey everyone!

MMM-I'm sorry you're not feeling so well, lady. I hope the MS passes for you soon.

Mrs. M-I couldn't imagine morning sickness throughout an entire pregnancy. I'm glad it's mild and tolerable. My SIL had it so bad her entire pregnancy, by the time she had my niece, she was actually lighter than when she found out she was pregnant!

Cupcake-LOVE the name! It's what I call Yeardley, "Little Miss Cupcake." So much so that I've received TONS of clothes and hats with cupcakes all over them! I'm sorry you're high risk, but the good news is that you get so many more scans that way! (Bright side, always looking for it).

Mindy-I wouldn't be too concerned, probably just one of the many joys of pregnancy! My sister said she swore her son was so high up that he was kicking her in the neck. Just wait until you're really pushing out the "Uuuuuuuuuuggggggggghhhhh's" everytime you get off the couch, roll out of bed, put on pants or shoes, pick something up off the floor.. Good times! 

I had such a rough pregnancy, but I actually miss it. I liked my little baby belly, but not enough to ever do it again, lol.

Loz-Your son is so handsome! I'm glad the BF is going well!! I am amazed that women's bodies can do that. Mine couldn't, so I envy women that can!

AFM-We had a nice quiet weekend, just the five of us (including the furry babies or course). Scott had 5 days off, so we just kind of hung out and ate junk food and relaxed. Then on Wednesday Yeardley had a swallow study done. The doctor who did the studies was just asking why we were having it done, blah blah blah. I told him she vomits a lot and chokes on it, and gags from her reflux often. So we have her the barium, and she gagged and then proceeded to vomit on the x-ray bed. The doctor was like, "Wait, what's happening?"

Dude, did you not listen to a word we just said? Then he asked me to turn her from her side to her back(I roll her onto her right side when she gags because it will most often stop her from throwing up, and if she DOES throw up, she won't choke), but she was gagging and I told him, "I know you want to get this over with, but I'm not going to turn her on her back again for you right this second and risk her choking on the vomit that is about to come out of her mouth, so you're just going to have to wait."

So, he said as far as he could tell everything looks normal. Her plumbing is all in order, but he could see her refluxing as he was doing the study, so I guess that's just a confirmation that her reflux is really bad, which we already knew, but was nice to actually SEE it and know 100%. 

Anyways, sorry so long!! I haven't posted in like a week!

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) I am just a worrier! But I'm sure you know that by now :haha:

Cupcake, I'm glad your vacation was nice, but I'm sorry you were so sick. I really hope it passes soon. Wow, you have quite a busy few weeks coming up! Soon time to see baby at your scan!! :happydance: Sorry the nurse made you pass out! That must have really hurt with her poking around like that. :hugs:

Lexi, sounds like you had a great weekend. I'm sorry that the dr's are not listening to you. :hugs: I am glad they were able to confirm for you what you already knew. Hopefully once you get back to the states you will get much better care for Yeardley. 

I hope you are all well. :)

I was awake a lot of the night because of the crazy wind we are having. It was blowing right up against our bedroom windows. So sleepy today! I think it is another day for a nap!


----------



## kelly1973

hi everyone hope your all ok xxxxxxxx
hey crayz was wondering where you was glad you enjoyed your family weekend
ts hope your pain has gone away
mrs thats pants about the ms hope it goes soon
wow my belly is massive lolshould it really be this big well not much going on here soooo tired as never seem to sleep well anymore


----------



## too_scared

Hi Kelly :) I was wondering how you were doing! I'm sorry you aren't sleeping well. Do you have a body pillow? I find mine really helps me sleep. I hope you get some sleep soon!

My belly feels really huge too!


----------



## kelly1973

ts hooray for big bellys lol how does a body pillow work are there different types wats a good brand


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

Kelly - I have a long tube like body pillow but the are shaped ones liek the dreamgenii https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000UTPIW6/?tag=hydra0b-21&hvadid=9550947189&ref=asc_df_B000UTPIW6

It did help me during 2nd tri and early 3rd but now unfortunatly nothing is comfy now. I found using the pillows difficult as if I wanted to turn over I had to haul the pillows over from one side to the other!!

ts- I am sure the rib pain is fine. I have been getting a 'bruised' feeling (like I have banged my skin) around my stomach/ribs where I think his feet is pushing up against me.

crayz - glad things are confirmed but typical Dr! I hope things get more sorted once you move back to the US.

Cupcake - glad you had a nice holiday, sorry the ms didn't let up, not many people go away and lose weight!

hi to everyone!!

afm - better day today, must have got slightly more sleep. OH knee stopped bleeding when he got the dressing redone so that's good. Work has asked me to work an extra day on Friday, the day I should be starting my maternity leave!


----------



## too_scared

I am not sure what one is best since I have only tried one. I have a Snoogle. https://leachco.stores.yahoo.net/snoogle.html It was pricey but worth it since it really helps with my hip pain. I usually sleep with the long part going down my back. That helps to keep me from laying directly on my back when I turn over at night. I pull it so it is snug up to my back and it feels very cuddly and comfortable to me. Since it is finally cooler at night I get a snuggly blanket and cuddle in with my pillow and I find it very comfortable to sleep.

There is a part that curls up on the bottom to go between your knees to help your hips but for me I find the hip I am laying on still hurts this way. By accident I found that if I put both hips on top of the pillow and then a blanket between my knees it is super comfortable for me. Most nights I don't get hip pain at all anymore. Some nights I still do and then there is nothing I can do to fix it other than get out of bed and try sleeping on the couch.

I also find the long part of the pillow really helpful because I find myself waking up on my back quite a bit. If I pull it in close before I go to sleep then usually it is under my right hip and shoulder (I sleep on my left side) when I roll to my back so it keeps me tipped to the left even when I am almost on my back. 

I just love my pillow! :haha:

I don't really need to support my tummy just yet because it isn't really that big yet (even though I feel as big as a house!) but I think I should be able to pull the bottom curve of the pillow up to support my tummy when the time comes. If it isn't long enough then I will just get a regular pillow and put it under my tummy. Poor Shawn is going to get pushed out of bed by all the pillows!!

I hope you get some good sleep soon!


----------



## too_scared

Boy, I am so slow at typing! Haha! 

Pink, I am glad you seemed to have gotten more sleep last night. Are you planning to work the extra day? Is your job really fast paced? I know some hospital jobs can be nuts at times! Do you feel you can manage one more day? I am glad to hear your husband's knee stopped bleeding. I'm glad he didn't need the extra stitch. I hope he heals up quickly!

I don't think my ribs are hurting from baby just yet. I think it is just from everything being squished in there! :haha: I am looking forward to feeling kicks up there but I know I won't be saying that when they start hurting. Haha! I think I have been feeling movement for the past 3 days now :) For the first 2 days I was feeling more fluttering but today it was mostly just occasional kicks (I think).

I hope you are all enjoying your Friday and the start to the weekend!


----------



## Lozdi

I got no rib pain til right at the end and even then it was mild...I guess I got away without it because I was all out the front!

I forgot to mention before, that I had my first public BF with Tenzin...on the bus of all places! :haha: He was crying and hungry and though it was just a short bus ride, him being upset made it seem an age so I just got on with it. No one batted an eyelid :haha:

My oldest came to me with a teddy he found in the playroom earlier, it made me think of the baby we lost, because I got that bfp on my birthday. I've never seen it before no clue where it came from. Not sure if the text is clear but it says 'birthday angel' on it.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN8403 (2).jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## too_scared

I am glad your first public bf'ing with Tenzin went well :) That is great! I am not sure I am going to do that yet. I am so self conscious! :shy: 

That is very strange about the teddy. :hugs: I'm sorry it brought up sad memories. I guess those memories are always just right there for women who have had a mc. I wonder where the bear came from. 

I realized something a little while ago. My EDD was moved up to Mar 3. That is the day I passed my baby from my first mc. :( It is so strange how things like this work out. I guess baby just wasn't ready until a year later.


----------



## Crayz

Loz-:hugs: That must have been hard for you!

I have a pregnancy pillow, but it's not a Snoogle. It was just a body pillow that was really long. I remember trying to turn over in bed and roll it with me. It must have looked like I was trying to wrestle with a crocodile. I still use it, but I wrap it around my neck now instead. It feels like someone is sleeping up against my back so it's cozy! I'm a stomach sleeper, so when I wasn't able to sleep on my stomach anymore, it gave me the feeling like I was if I wrapped half of my body around it. I even made Scott bring it to the hospital when we had to stay for the typhoon. I actually found a picture in my phone from that day. I'll have to post it. My belly was bigger than I thought!

I got up really early today because apparently I fell asleep at like 7? When Scott got home I gave the dogs a bath, swept and mopped the floors, vacuumed (or Hoover, as a lot of you ladies like to call it :) and helped cook dinner. Then washed all the dishes afterwards and turned on the TV and that was the end of me. So I got a nice LONG hot shower this morning while Scott and Yeardley were asleep. I even got to shave my legs, cut and file my toe nails AND blow dry and flat iron my hair. I feel great!

Well I'm off to the grocery store to pick up a few things. I hope all you lovely ladies have a wonderful day!


----------



## pichi

great to hear your bf'ing out in public was a sucess loz :) a friend of mine was too shy to publically bf with her first but now she has her 2nd she is much more confident :) she even had to do a bf class... When bf'ing the wee man hehe you will master the wipping out of the boob and no one seeing 

maybe its a sign your edd was changed to the 3rd t_s and like you say, your little rainbow is ready now :hugs:

Crayz you've been a busy bee! No wonder you fell asleep at 7!

Sorry, on the phone again so I actually can't remember what else I read a few pages back :dohh:! Hope everyone is plodding along and are happy and healthy (mrs m, hope that morning sickness is just temporary) 

I've been getting a few period cramps recently. Just wonder if it could be mr pea dropping ... My bump seems VERY low now :S


----------



## too_scared

Wow Pichi, only 34 days to go!! Hopefully baby is moving nice and low and getting ready to meet mommy! :happydance:

I hope you are all having a good weekend :)


----------



## kelly1973

happy 20 weeks ts xxxx

pichi how excing your so close xxxx


----------



## pichi

Happy 20 weeks t_s :) 

Kelly how are you getting on? :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 20 weeks TS

How are you Kelly?

Morning Pichi how are you this morning?

I feel like crap this morning :cry: ha the worst night's sleep ever and been up since 3am. I've got to go to work in 40 minutes but I just feel crap, blocked nose, bad cough, feel really really sick. It's not worth phoning in sick at work as I've only got 2 1/2 hours all day, I've got an early finish tonight so it'll be bath and bed for me :( x


----------



## kelly1973

im feeling ok pichi thanks for asking feel like things are draging at the moment find im wishing my life away at times lol how are you bet your getting excited


----------



## kelly1973

hey mmm sorry your feeling poo long long now to hopefully getting past that stage hope the day goes quick for you


----------



## too_scared

Wow Lexi! No wonder you were asleep at 7! You are one busy lady! I would love to see a picture of your bump. :)

Thanks everyone! I can't believe I am here at 20 weeks! 1/2 way there! So exciting!!

MMM, so sorry you are feeling so rotten. :hugs: I hope you feel better really soon. I hope your time at work goes quickly.

Pichi, how are you today?

Kelly, I'm sorry you are wishing your pregnancy away. I think we need to try really hard to relax and enjoy our pregnancy, as hard as it is. :hugs:

I hope you ladies are all having a good day. We had snow yesterday :( It stuck around until this morning and then melted but it is still super windy here. :wacko:


----------



## pichi

I'm good here thanks. Think I over done it though today with scraping wallpaper etc... Seem to be getting a few tightenings so I will go for a shower and just relax tonight. Such a weight off our shoulders getting the nursery almost finished! We got our pram situation sorted out too so there is nothing for it now - just sit and wait :haha:

Sorry you are feeling particularly yucky today mmm :( and Kelly I am sure time will pick up very soon. The 20's seem to shoot past but 30's draaggggg :haha:


----------



## too_scared

That is really great, Pichi! Not that you over did it, but that you have everything almost done. So exciting. 

I hope after relaxing this evening that you feel better in the morning.


----------



## pichi

aw thank you :) I just have one curtain to do and my carseat swaddle and all crafty things will be complete too :D


----------



## too_scared

Wow! That is really awesome! You must have the patience of a saint. I love to sew but it frustrates me. I can't wait to see the finished product.

I can't remember if I mentioned this or not, but I am making something for my sister's shower that is this weekend coming. I am making these cupcakes that are made out of onsies and receiving blankets. She is team yellow and I had a lot of trouble finding onsies that were gender neutral. The only ones I could find were white. I was going to suggest to her to dye them if she wanted other colours but then Shawn suggested I put cute sayings on them that I found on Pinterest. Originally I was planning to do printable iron on transfers but that didn't work out as planned since I couldn't find our iron on transfer paper so I got fabric markers. They are making for SO much work. I have 2 done now and I am going to hopefully finish the last 2 today. Then I have to get them made into cupcakes and then shipped to Ontario!

Here is a picture of one that I made. It says "the babe with the power" from the Labyrinth. A movie my sister loved as a child. The other ones are going to say "I just got here and I'm already Awesome!", "I might barf!", and "Glad to be out, I was running out of womb!" Haha!
 



Attached Files:







Robins shower.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Everyone's so crafty and artistic I haven't got the patience :lol: 

Make sure you have a relaxing night pichi :hugs: 

What's your plans for this evening TS and debz ... Yeah I can see you lurking :lol: x


----------



## too_scared

I am hoping to get at least on more onesie done. Outlining and colouring in the letters takes hours... :wacko: :haha: 

How about you, MMM? What is your plan for the evening?


----------



## pichi

Aw those are cute :) I love nappy cakes too :) I made for one of my friends and it was so fun making :D the labyrinth is an awesome movie! Willow and legend too hehe


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can imagine!!

I'm going to have a nice relaxing night, a bath and a film :) x


----------



## too_scared

I thought they were cute too, Pichi! I didn't do a diaper cake because it is quite big to ship. A friend of mine got one at her shower. It was really cute :)

MMM, that sounds like a wonderful evening! What movie are you planning to watch?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We're going to watch the hangover 2 again :) x


----------



## too_scared

I haven't seen that one yet. I love comedy, I really should see it! I can't even remember the last movie we watched.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've found that Pichi. The 20's have flown past. I'm 29 weeks today and my scan seems like yesterday. I know the 30's go a little slower though which I am grateful for because I just want time to slow right down! It's going too damned quick, Kelly I have the opposite problem to you. Just found out mice have been eating my pram in the garage as well, I'm gutted.


----------



## too_scared

Happy 29 weeks, Mrs. M.! :happydance: 

I'm really sorry to hear of your pram. :( That really sucks.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well if the mice didn't get to the carrycot attachment, which I haven't found yet (there is 20 tonnes of junk and shit in our garage) it's ok, as its the buggy attachment that they have been nibbling. Edie didn't use that so much as when she got a little older I bought her Luna from Mamas and Papas which I will use for the baby from a few months, she was never that keen on the buggy attachment of the big pram. But we really need the carrycot part.


----------



## too_scared

I hope you find it soon! And that the mice didn't find it first. 

I think we just got a great deal! A girl I went to school with is selling her crib and change table for $75!! We haven't found any nice cribs for less than $275. What a great deal! We will probably get it this weekend coming if it is nice. She is a super lady so I am sure I can trust her description of it. Plus, she is sending pictures this evening. Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's good news! I love getting a bargain!


----------



## too_scared

Me too :)


----------



## Crayz

Hey ladies!

I hope you all had a good weekend!

Mrs. M-Sorry about your pram! We get mice here, but my one dog is such a hunter, she gets to them before I can save them! Maybe I should ship her to you! 

Oh, she eats Geckos too. But I doubt you have that problem like we do! During the one typhoon while feeding Yeardley in the middle of the night, I saw 4 of them in my house. I posted a video on FB of my husband trying to catch one while I screamed.

Mindy, you are so creative!! That little onesie came out great! I can't wait to see the rest. You could do one that says, "All Daddy wanted was a back rub." And YAY for a great bargain! We bought an Arm's Reach co-sleeper. It was pretty pricey (about 285 I think) and all it is really is a glorified pack-n-play. But it does the job, and she can sleep in it until she's 12 considering how tiny she is!

The Hangover 2 was a funny movie! Scott and I watch A LOT of documentaries. They're so interesting and the narration puts me to sleep! I think watched "Supersize Me" like 800 times just so I could fall asleep.

Speaking of FB, we should all be friends! 

Here's my name:

Alexandria Jamiol Davenport

Or my e-mail:

[email protected]


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Lexi :) I got another one done but i had to stop for the night because I lost the natural light and I couldn't see through the fabric anymore to trace the letters. I will get some pictures of the rest when they are all done. 

I think you are going to be surprised at how fast Yeardley is going to grow!! :)

That is one talented dog you have there!! We don't have any mice but I think it is because we have 2 cats and 2 dogs and the mice are scared to come in! 

We are going to have to get something similar to what you have for baby to sleep in in our bedroom for the first little while. Then once the bf'ing is less baby will move to their room right next to ours. 

I love Morgan Spurlock. I showed Where in the World is Osama Bin Ladin to my high school religion class a few years ago. 

Fb friends is a great idea :) I'm Mindy Russell. I haven't announced the pregnancy on fb yet so please don't spill the beans! :) I have to warn you though, my fb is full of dog and house reno pictures! :haha:


----------



## Crayz

Oh sweetie, I would never spill the beans. I NEVER announced my pregnancy on FB!

Figured peopled didn't want to know what was growing in my uterus anyways.


----------



## too_scared

Haha! That is hilarious! :) 

I just searched for you but couldn't find you.


----------



## Crayz

And there are about 80 Mindy Russell's on FB, lol.

I don't know how to search by e-mail address anymore!

Maybe you could find me? I'm too old for technology, lol.


----------



## too_scared

I have searched for you. I can't find you :( My picture is basically my face partially covered with blonde hair. I think you can see a little bit of my brown shirt. I am from Baie Verte, Newfoundland. :)

The only Alexandria Davenport I can find isn't you. Not unless Yeardley has become a 4 year old boy! :haha:


----------



## Crayz

Yeah. Totally cannot find you! lol

If Yeardley turned into a 4 year old boy, my life might be a little easier!!


----------



## too_scared

Hahahah! You are funny! 

I don't know how to post a link to my fb page. I am fb dumb. :haha:

...does this work?? https://www.facebook.com/mindy.russell.7


----------



## Crayz

Ooh yay!

It worked!!

Hahahaha. Check out this picture I took the other day...

https://i1280.photobucket.com/albums/a483/adav1925/th_5e475683ed8e36e23c8620184fc84573_zpse934b13a.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Girls, I have really terrible news. Ginny has lost her baby, she has posted in another thread. She had said a few days ago she was having a major wobble. She didn't feel she could post in here. :cry:


----------



## Crayz

My heart just sank to my stomach.

Please send her my love and big :hugs:

I'm so very sorry for her loss.


----------



## kelly1973

this is such dreadful news my heart goes out to ginny i just am lost for words


----------



## too_scared

I'm so very sorry for her loss. Please send her my sympathy.


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies

Sorry not been around for a while, busy weekend and haven&#8217;t been on the laptop in ages!!

*Mindy*, I had terrible rib pain, my bra size expanded from a 32 to a 36 that&#8217;s how much they move! Hope it gets more comfortable for you. Good news on your bargain, they recommend you buy a new mattress though, they are usually universal sizes though so should be easy to find.

*Cupcake*, wow 10 weeks, hope you had a lovely holiday :plane:

*Lexi*, aw poor little Yeardley, is there anything they can do about the reflux??

*Kelly*, I bought a Dream Genii pillow and it was the best £45 I have ever spent, im still using it now as a BF pillow!

*Pink*, glad OH is doing ok &#8230; are you ready for baby to come or not quite yet??!

*Loz*, its weird getting your boobs out in public isn&#8217;t it!! Aw that bear is so cute!!

*Pichi*, not long for you either!! I found I didn&#8217;t notice my bump drop but everyone else kept commenting on it!! I found the 30&#8217;s dragged too!!

*MMMoo*, aw sorry you are feeling poo, nights are worse when you cant sleep, hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

*MrsMig*, rubbish on the pram, can you salvage it or claim on your house insurance??

Oh my god, poor Ginny, that is so awful, send her my love too please :cry:

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Clobo :) I am not finding it too bad yet, only if I sit in the same position for too long. The crib doesn't come with a mattress but if it did we would get a new one anyway. But, now I am worried as I didn't hear back with pictures last night. I know she has 2 children so maybe she got distracted and busy and forgot. I hope I hear soon. It would be a great savings. How have you been feeling? I hope you and Danny are doing well :)

Lexi, that picture of Yeardley is too cute! I love her little cheeks. :) Oh, I think I figured out why you couldn't find me. I have my privacy settings high so only friends can find me when they search. I will have to change my privacy settings for a little while next time you are online so we can connect. :)


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Girls, I have really terrible news. Ginny has lost her baby, she has posted in another thread. She had said a few days ago she was having a major wobble. She didn't feel she could post in here. :cry:

Oh my goodness my heart just stopped when I read this. :cry: Poor Ginny. I can understand why she wouldn't want to post it here...but we are here for her anyway. 

My grandad passed away today. He was ready to go. He was 87 and after a long active healthy life he had a perforated ulcer then was found to have stomach cancer, his heart rate was too high and he was just ready to go, he said he was ready to go, then went. He seemed peaceful. :cry:

Sorry to add more sad news. :cry:


----------



## kelly1973

arh loz so sorry hope you are ok hugs to you xxx

lexy i only have a buissness facebook account so i cant add anyone boo i had to close my account down as my ex wouldnt leave me alone.
cant stop thinking about ginny so sad it really has given me the wobbles


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Lozdi :hugs: It sounds like he was ready to go but it is never easy. Don't be sorry for sharing news like this. We are here for you. 

Kelly, I have been thinking about Ginny all day too. I am so sad for her loss. 

We are here for you too, Ginny, if you feel like you want to talk. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

i'm so sorry to hear of Ginnys news :( i read it in the ttcal thread :( poor girl :flower:


edit: loz i missed your sad news too - :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz, I'm very sorry to hear about your Grandad. It's always very hard, even when it is their time. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Just a quick catch up.

Can't believe Ginnys news, my heart literally sank. Thinking of you Ginny and we are here for you whenever you need it. :hugs:

Loz-although it maybe time to go in their eyes it is never easy to lose a beloved grandparent. Sending lots of hugs to you too.


----------



## kelly1973

well ive just got back from my 16 week midwife appointment and really just thought it was a rush to get me out the room she didnt even smile dont think they should do the job if they are not good with people.

hope your all ok xx


----------



## pichi

Urgh is your midwife like that usualy Kelly? I can't even remember what goes on at that appointment :/

I've been getting alot of back pain and cramping lately...maybe wee dude is getting into launch position haha :haha: 

Another weird question but do you think jade green and pink is better than royal blue and pink? Very random I know.

Hope everyone is keeping well and sickness as well as other icky-ness is staying away :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear you felt rushed Kelly. The 16 week check is a fairly quick one I think, they spend a little bit longer with you when you get into the 20's and they start measuring you and things. Did you hear the heartbeat?
Pichi I think jade green and pink sounds lovely.


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry you felt rushed, Kelly :hugs: Hopefully your next appt goes better. 

Pichi, I agree, jade green and pink sound nice together :) 

How are you doing, Mrs. M.? I can't believe you are 29 weeks already!!

How are all you ladies today? I hope you are all well.

I finally finished the onesies for my sister. Today I have to iron them to set the fabric markers and then make the cupcakes and get them ready to send off. I couldn't find a cupcake box so I have to try to make one somehow. That is going to be tough! Here are the other 3. I am not very happy with the I just got here one but what can I do?? I can't get back to the store to buy a new one to replace it until this weekend and that is when her shower is. I am sure she will appreciate them no matter if I don't really like it or not. :dohh:

Oh, I also heard back from the lady with the crib. It is quite simple but I am happy with it. I would rather simple than ornate. I have been looking at different ideas for how to decorate the nursery. I think I will paint a tree on the wall and make a real nature theme. I want to find out the gender first to kind of make it more towards that gender but I will still stick with the theme. The room is green on the walls so I think it will work nicely :)

Have a good day :flow:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0207.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0212.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 1









IMAG0214.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think they are lovely Mindy and your sister will adore them. I know, 29 weeks. It's flown. I realised this morning that as well as Edie's 3rd birthday party which I am planning next month, if my second pregnancy hadn't ended in a loss I would have been planning that baby's first birthday next month too. But then, I wouldn't be pregnant with this baby now.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :)

I'm sorry :hugs: I like to think that the baby just wasn't ready to come until now. I don't know if that is how I mean it, I have a hard time putting things into words sometimes.


----------



## Lozdi

I love those onesies, I'm tempted t have a go at making some myself.

Jade green and pink for sure- green and pink are heart chakra colours, and always go well together.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Lozdi :) 

They aren't too bad to make. Just make sure you get some good fabric markers. Since I live so far from town I had to make due with what I could find here in my tiny town. The markers weren't the best so it made for a lot more work than good ones would have. For 3 of the onesies (except for the I just got here one... probably why I don't like it!) I just printed the font I wanted on my computer and then traced the letters through the shirt. It was pretty easy :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Love the onesies TS - I especially like the 'run out of womb' one!!

pichi- Agree green and pink.

Kelly - sorry the Mw made things sem rushed. I don't think they get too interested until later. My one seems to be gettig better the more I see her. What did she do with you this time and when do you go back?

Felt very brave last night about putting the baby loss day up on my FB status although I did exclude a lot of people from viewing it. Not everyone I am friends with on FB know about my pg (like old school friedds I don't chat with but are fb friends), as although I am quite open with you guys I am normally a private person. Maybe I should have thought 'what the hell'. Funnily though only B&B peeps and 1 guy responded to the post, no one else has including my family. 2 more working days, jsut want to cry with tiredness atm. OH doing well but will still be on crutches for another 3 weeks but he has promised to make it up to me later!!


----------



## kelly1973

Jade green and pink for sure am getting excited for you pichi cant wait to see the nursery

it was a different mw she was just moody and thats one of my pet hates lol

mrs it really has flown hasnt it

pink im sorry your so tired have you finished work now?

loz hey ho how are you feeling?

love the onesies ts my your clever


----------



## pinksmarties

Friday is my last day Kelly. I think the girls are having a 'lunch' for me on Thursday (which should have been my last day but got asked to work Friday as short staffed). I have been given more lovely gifts from my patients. A little Roo musical toy, grobag sleeping bag and baby grows and blankets. I am very lucky.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think you've done amazingly well to work this far Pink! Well done! Fingers crossed the rest of the week is easy on you :hugs:

How's everyone feeling? X


----------



## too_scared

You are so brave, Pink :hugs: I know I don't have the courage to do something like that. We still haven't told anyone about my second mc. I don't think I will. I really hope your last 2 days at work go super smoothly and very quick. That is so sweet of your patients to give you gifts :) And that lunch sounds wonderful!

How are you feeling today MMM?

How's the headaches, Kelly?

Here are a few pictures of what I am sending to my sister :) And my 20 week bump picture. I feel as big as a house!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0215.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0226.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 1









cropped 20 week tummy.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kelly1973

ts loving the bump its awesome wow your clever wish i could make things im poo at things like that. cant believe your 20 weeks not long till our scans chick xx my head aches touch wood have been ok and havent been around today been very tired today but i never push myself.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Kelly :) I grew up doing all sorts of crafts all the time. My mom is very crafty and the love of it has rubbed off on me too! Unfortunately, I am also very good at procrastination and just had to spend $50 on shipping! Eek! 

I am glad to hear your headaches have moved off. I hope they stay gone! I am still really tired too. I wonder when that boost of energy from the 2nd tri comes?! Haha! I am glad you aren't pushing yourself. I am not either. It is nice to relax :)

I am so excited for our scans! I can't wait to see if either one of us is going to add a little girl to our group. I had a dream of a little girl again last night. That is the 3rd one I can remember. But, I still don't know for sure. I think I am trying to protect myself a little because I would like a little girl. But, if we have a boy it will be just as wonderful. 

Oh! My wonderful friend sent me a cloth diaper yesterday! She sent me one of the brand that she uses for her son. It is so darn cute! I can't wait to find out the gender so we can order our diapers. The company we plan to order from doesn't really have many solid colours and most of the patterns seem to be geared towards either a girl or a boy so I am going to wait to order after we find out the gender. My friend told me about these diapers too. They are one size and a great price! We can get 24 covers and 36 inserts (12 are 5 layer overnight ones) for a little more than 200. :happydance: So excited!


----------



## kelly1973

when the midwife was feeling my belly she said i had very strong tummy muscles i was over the moon lol


----------



## too_scared

That is awesome Kelly! I would be happy about that too!


----------



## kelly1973

havent a clue how she would come up with that lol
i bought som sweat pants on ebay and they were coming from china been waiting for ages for them but been excited as they were guna be my lounge around trousers well they came today in this tiny package and yes you guessed it they are for a child gutted lol must of had baby brain when i bought them im just guna get the next cat out now


----------



## too_scared

Oh Kelly, that really sucks :( I'm sorry.


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh :hugs: Kelly - I'll admit that did make me laugh as it could only happen to you! Shame it wasn't what you where hoping for though. I bought the Next yoga pants and they are extremely comfortable

https://www.next.co.uk/g972784s5#736876g97

I know it seems a lot but I have worn these for work nearly every day and I got the gray ones for home!

My OH and I go skiing with my Dad and when my OH saw this he just had to buy it.


My Dad really thought it was for my OH rather than the baby!

Hi MMM!


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab pic TS. I thought I was big at 20 weeks, give it a few more weeks, its amazing how much you grow by as I couldn't see how it was possible to get bigger!!!

I did do one last week but the bedroom is a complete tip, so I'll do a 35 week one tomorrow.


----------



## too_scared

Pink, that little shirt is so cute!! :) 

I can't wait to see a new bump picture! 

I would love to see bump pictures from all you lovely ladies ;)


----------



## kelly1973

pink thanks for the link there a good price lol yep its the type of thing i do im such a div lol
i love that top so cute are you getting excited now?


----------



## pichi

aw that little t-shirt is so cute! for lounge trousers (like yoga pants?) Mothercare have a good pair. i used mine last pregnancy and i'm using them again now :haha: so comfy! they weren't expensive either. for work trousers New Look is quite good and a reasonable price too :)

T_s you have a very prominent bump for 20 weeks :) very nice and round :D can't wait to find out what you (and Kelly!) are having... bringing in some girls maybe?!

well, i've decided to get the pram Jade and Pink now everyone seems to think the jade'll be nicer :haha: i secretly like the jade better anyways :haha:
been having a lot of downward pressure and some cramps again. bump has totally dropped too. only 2 more weeks left until i can (sorta) put my feet up!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly that made me laugh! How frustrating though! I remember getting some Jo Malone bubble bath on eBay thinking I had got a right bargain for £12 and when it arrived the bottle was about the size of a thimble. :dohh:
I like those Next trousers. I might get some. I got some sweat pants on eBay and they are quite comfortable but they have a silly draw string at the top to hold them up, if I don't do it tight enough they fall down, if I do it too tight I can't undo them quick enough when I need a wee and I wet myself. :blush:
Mindy your bump looks gorgeous, and you are teasing me with that adorable owl hat again! 
Pink I'm sorry you felt let down by people's reaction to your post. I had nice comments from some friends but I would have liked some of my family members to have responded too. 
I will post a bump pic maybe tomorrow, I look like shit tonight so I don't want to photograph myself! I'm really tired, my horrendous snoring seems to have got worse if that is humanly possible. It's been a bit of a crap day, I had a horrible washing machine repair man literally grab my bump and say "ooh you've been doing cheekies haven't you" which just made me want to puke, potty training is a trauma (more of these yarns in my journal, sorry for repeating) and my bloody sky digibox has gone on the blink. There is always something in this damned house that doesn't work. Anyhow I can't watch tv without the sky box, as it acts as an aerial. So I rang Sky, and did all the trouble shooting steps they told me to do, but still nothing. So they said they would send round an engineer that will cost £60 and take a full week!! One of my friends has one we can borrow, so Mark has gone to collect it. He has been to night class straight from work, so it's 9pm and we haven't had dinner yet. This borrowed box better work. 
If there was ever a day I needed wine...:wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and I've been doing a couple of silly things that make me wonder if I'm going to have a girl who will turn up a little early, just before Christmas?
On Saturday I almost bought a couple of vests. One with a strawberry on, one with cupcakes. The only reason I didn't buy them is because I didn't have enough money on me for those and a Hello Kitty top I wanted to buy Edie for her birthday. It wasn't until I got home it dawned on me a baby boy would look ridiculous in a strawberry or cupcake vest. 
And today I bought a vest with reindeer on it! I'm due on December 30th! If I go 2 weeks over it could be almost the middle of January!


----------



## kelly1973

Mrs you do make me laugh i hope you got the box sorted i think i would of knocked that repair man out if he touched me cheeky twat that he is.


if i pluck up the courage i will post a bump pic im like a moose lol

hope all you lovely ladies are ok big snuggles to you all


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, so sorry to hear your sad news, big hugs my dear :hugs:

*Kelly*, aw mate that&#8217;s rubbish, can you ask for a different midwife?? 

*Pichi*, what pram did you go for?? I like green and pink too.

*Mindy*, LOVE the babygrows!! And excellent bump!! Wait until you are 40 weeks, I felt like I was a house!!

*Pink*, big :hugs: 

All ok with me and Danny, he was quiet but now started screaming, oh dear!!!

xxx


----------



## pichi

*Mrs M* - i would have punched him! what the hell was the thinking?! as for knowing the sex i totally believe that your gut instinct 9 x out of 10 is right :) so maybe you and your subconscious knows something you don't :haha:

*Kelly* i very much doubt you look like a moose! i'm sure your bump is progressing nicely :) 

just now it feels like my bump is heading south towards my knees :haha: and he done some more moving downwards this morning because the stretching was rather sore O__O

*clobo* we've gone for a bugaboo donkey - it should be here in the next few weeks. we wouldn't have even dreamed of going for a new one had it not been for my brother working with John Lewis and being able to get 25% off!

hope everyone is good :flower:


----------



## too_scared

Pichi, I wonder if my bump is so prominent because I am so short waisted? I am happy to have it but I wasn't expecting to have such a big bump so fast! :haha: Do you think with your LO moving down so much lately that he might make an early appearance? You don't have too much time left! I can't believe how fast time has flown!! That pram looks awesome. It looks nice and easy to push around. I love the look of those strollers.

Mrs. M., I am 100% serious about sending you a hat! Just let me know :) I can't wait to see a new bump picture from you. I am sorry your tv box is out. I hope the borrowed one works well and that yours gets repaired soon. I can't believe what an ass the repair guy was! I really would have punched him! I agree with Pichi, that a mother's intuition is usually right! Maybe you are going to have another girl a little earlier than expected! So exciting! 


Oh Kelly, I really hope you post a bump picture!! I highly doubt you look like a moose! I see moose all the time here and there is no way! ;) I bet you look wonderful :happydance:

Clobo, I am worried that when I am 40 weeks I will just have to be rolled everywhere! :haha: I am glad you and Danny are doing well. <3

My hips kept me up quite a bit last night. :( I forgot about making an appt with the physiotherapist so I am going to call today and see when I can get in. I think I am going to have to start sleeping on the couch. :( I keep waking up on my back because my hips are hurting so badly but then I am worried that I am hurting the baby by being on my back. :nope: Not much sleep at all between the pain and the worry. 

I hope you are all doing well today. :flow:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy, really? That would be awesome. I don't want to put you to any trouble but I really would treasure it. I will send you something in return. 
Sorry to hear you are in pain today. Some days are worse than others, I haven't had a painful day for a while but today baby must be laid on my sciatic nerve as I'm feeling quite sore again. 
I'm having a really bad day today. Potty training has been abandoned. She was getting so stressed about it this morning she refused to sit on the potty, even though I could blatantly see that she needed to wee. I got so stressed I ended up flinging the potty across the room (who is the toddler here???) and we both ended up in floods of tears. I put her in a nappy after that, and I just couldn't stop crying. I think it's the big anniversary looming tomorrow that I am getting upset about. I honestly thought I'd be ok, but remembering how I felt in April when it was the anniversary of my first loss, it's even worse than the due date because you relive it. It doesn't help that it was my sisters birthday, and when the bleeding started properly we were at my dads house having a birthday tea for her (which I ended up skipping as I felt so terrible) and she is having her birthday tea tonight this year, a day early so I'm kind of feeling like the anniversary is here already. Fortunately we are going out to a pub for the meal this time so it won't be exactly the same. I just hope I can stop crying. 
I've put Edie down for her nap and I've got an hour and a half before joe comes in from school and I think I'm going to take a quick nap myself, then get wholeheartedly stuck into the ironing. 
Oh, and the tv box didn't work, it must be the satellite dish. No tv for a week. 
Sorry for the selfish moany post. I'm going to copy it to my journal as well, just to save time. 
Pink I am thinking of you a lot today and you will be on my mind tomorrow too.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry I'm quiet ladies I've a really bad headache today and feeling totally crap :( don't want to whinge to much but will try and catch up tomorrow or Friday x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope you feel better soon. Drink lots and lots of water, that helped my preggo headaches loads.


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., It really is no trouble at all. :) What size would you want it in? The one I made for my sister isn't newborn size, it was probably for about a year old. I know I made it really big but I wanted to make sure it would fit for more than 5 days!! I will post a picture in a little while of the colours of yarn that I have. You don't need to send me anything at all :) I love making things for others!

I'm sorry that the potty training went so bad today. :hugs: for both you and Edie. I can't even imagine how hard it is for the 2 of you. I am not looking forward to doing this with my own LO. 

Extra :hugs: for a sad anniversary tomorrow. I hope going to another place will be a little easier for you. :hugs:

I'm sorry it turned out to be your dish and not the TV box. TV is something that is on at my house all the time. I don't watch it a lot but I do have it on as background noise. It really makes a difference when you don't have it. Can you watch some movies or something? 

I hope you have a good nap and feel a little better when you get up. 

MMM, I'm sorry you are feeling so rotten. :hugs: When I get a terrible headache I find sitting in a hot bath with an ice pack on my head helps. It sounds gross to get in a hot bath with a terrible headache but the heat draws the extra blood from your brain and it seems to help for me. The trick is staying in there long enough for the headache to resolve. Sometimes I get out too early and then the headache comes back. Feel better soon!

Pink, :hugs: to you for tomorrow too. 

How is everyone? 

Lozdi, how is your rash doing? I really hope it is gone now!

I hope you are all well!

Oh! I have an appt for physio tomorrow. I hope I can get some good exercises. I will share them here for you ladies. I am sorry I forgot for a bit, Mrs. M., I know I said I would share the exercises a while ago. Darn baby brain! :dohh:


----------



## Lozdi

The rash has gone....the itching remains. :dohh: I'm very grumpy and selfish today. 

Anniversaries of our losses are hard, all we can do is try to get through it and be thankful that we have belly dwellers and newborns now. :hugs:

Can't stop thinking about Ginny :cry:


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry you are still itchy :hugs: I really hope it goes away soon.

Mrs. M., here are the yarn colours I have. They are sort of hard to see in the picture but the top colour is the grey that I use for the top of the hat and then the bottom 4 colours are green, pink, blue (teal?), and purple. The hat I made for my sister is teal and grey. I find the purple and grey looks really nice together. Let me know and I will start on it :)
 



Attached Files:







Yarn samples.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I love the purple and grey. Thank you so much. You are lovely! I think as I am having a winter baby a newborn size would be nice, so he/she can wear it for their first winter. I shall treasure it though!


----------



## too_scared

Sounds good :) I will do my best to make a good size. I am still just figuring out what size will fit. :dohh: Haha! I will start today.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz I'm pleased your rash has gone. I can't stop thinking about Ginny either, and Emum has been on my mind a lot too. Can't believe Ginny's op is on mine and Pink's horrible anniversary as well.


----------



## too_scared

Such a sad day tomorrow will be. :( I am so, so sad for Ginny's loss.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm glad the rash has gone Loz :hugs:

Fingers crossed for a good physio session tomorrow TS :)

It's awful about poor Ginny, I really can't imagine how she is feeling :( big big :hugs: to her and also big :hugs: to Mrs M and Pink for tomorrow too x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi everyone,

Loz - glad the rash has gone but its the itch that needs to bugger off, has the tablets been of any help? How is the lil fella?

MMM - sorry you are feeling so rough and hope you feel better soon.

ts - glad you can get to see the physio and hope the exercises help you get a good sleep. Have you finally finished the tank now?

Mrsmig -thankyou and big :hugs: to you too. Sorry the potty training didn't go well today, maybe leaving it a few days or over the weekend will let you both start afresh as tomorrow will be difficult for you (and me) as it is. Its only natural to get frustrated and the daft playgroup yesterday isn't helping. You will get both get there though. I can't believe Ginny will have the same horrible day as us but then any day was going to be like that for her. Hope you managed to catch up with your nap.


I had a another mini meltdown today and felt very sorry for myself all round (put it on my journal). Watched Ghost Rider 2 this afternoon, OH fell asleep as usual. I love Nicholas Cage but this wasn't his best!

:hugs: to everyone needing it today


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Pink sorry you've had a bad day. Is OH doing your head in yet? :lol: x


----------



## kelly1973

hugs pink and mrs for tomorrow will be thinking about you both.

thinking of ginny too xx


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Pink :hugs: I'm sorry you had a rotten day.

Sending Pink, Mrs. M., and Ginny tons of hugs and love for tomorrow.

Thanks for asking about my fish tank. :) Shawn and I spent 3 hours at it last night and we drained the whole thing and started again. I cleaned the algae off my plants (which may have to be binned anyway which makes me sad because I have had some of them for 2 years now - they are all live plants, my favourite part of the tank!) and Shawn scooped out all the sand that was in the tank. We replaced the sand with small gravel and I put the plants back and we refilled the tank. I realized this morning that one of my plants isn't quite in the substrate like it should be so I will have to take the lid off and fix it again. This doesn't sound like a very big job but it actually is because my tank is 4 feet long and 66 gallons. I don't have many fish in there right now because of a fish disease I introduced by accident. Once I get everything under control I will be adding more fish and some shrimp. I can't wait. I love my tank just not all the work it has been lately. :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M.!! I am going to need your mailing address please :happydance:

(please excuse the blurry, too dark picture)
 



Attached Files:







mrs. m. hat.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissMummyMoo

OMG TS that is amazing!! Do you have a business? I know loads of people who be interested in that kind of stuff ... especially DD :lol: x


----------



## too_scared

Haha! No, no business. I would love to have my own business but making things like that just doesn't pay enough. I have been tossing around an idea to make hats and sell them around here but I don't know if people would be willing to pay. In order for it to be a little bit profitable (which businesses need to be!) I would have to charge $20 per hat. People around here make hats and sell them for about $5-10. That barely covers the cost of the yarn, let alone the time it took to make it! I love to crochet and I would be very happy to do it all day if I could make money at it. Haha!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy it's super cute! Thank you so much. I shall message you my address. 
Loz I'm sorry to hear you are still itchy and feeling down. 
Pink, sorry you had a bad day. I shall head to your journal. 
The meal out was lovely and I must admit, thoughts of last year didn't really enter my head too much. I had my nap and did loads of ironing. 
Here is my latest bump pic. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/7E026AD4-3BA5-426D-9A3D-42AA647EF0EC-15671-00000FF82F008566.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I bet Mindy. I do cross stitching so I know how much time things can take! But they are really good! Maybe start an online business I'd be happy to pay $20+postage for the hats as they're authentic ... I like things that are authentic and a little different 

Beautiful bump Mrs M :cloud9: glad you managed to have a good time :hugs: x


----------



## Crayz

Yeardley is finally full and sleeping! :happydance:

Kelly-I read your post about the pants. They're probably not for children! Asian people are tiny! (I'm joking. I'm sure they were for a child). I wear x-small and size 0 pants (US). If I buy clothes out in town here, I am a large.

I'm sorry for you though. I hate when I order things and they're not what I expected. Can you at least return them and get your money back?

Loz-I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a family member is hard, even if you know it's going to happen. :hugs: for you and your family. I really hope you get that rash under control soon.

Mindy-Those hats are the cutest! The onsies and "cupcake" came out really good. How did you do the "cup" part? And your bump is gorgeous. I'm so excited to find out what LO is!

Mrs. M-What's "going out?" :haha: I'm glad you had a good time. So sorry for the anniversary, but glad you didn't think of it much. My sister had a hard time potty training my niece. I don't know why they say girls are easier, because everyone I talk to who has girls said it was hard. just take it one day at a time, and she'll get there. I mean, she can't be in diapers forever, right?

Pink-I hope you have a good last day! And I hope once you're not working you will have better days. You'll be better rested and less stressed.

MMM-I agree with Mrs. M, drink plenty of fluids!! You seem like you.ve been having a rough go of it lately. Sending you :hugs: and hoping you'll start to feel better soon.

I cannot stop thinking of Ginny which is probably why I haven't posted here all week. We all share that bond because we've all been through it. I just keep wishing she will find strength and peace, and that she'll get her rainbow.

ASM-Tomorrow is Scott's 33rd birthday. I tell you it's his 33rd because for the past year, he thought he was already 33. I had to argue with him that he was 32.

I ordered him a cake on Monday from the bakery at the grocery store. It won't top last year's X-Box cake, but the woman who made all my cakes moved off the island (thankfully she is stationed in VA as well, so I'm hoping she'll make Yeardley's 1st birthday cake). I bought him a new watch. He goes through a watch a year (those military boys are rough). I also had Yeardley make him a present. I have tons of scrap paper so I used it to make him something cute that he can frame if he wants. I put her hand print and foot print on it. I had to paint her hand and foot and then place them on the paper. It is really hard to get a baby to spread their hand out! It actually looks like she gave the paper the middle finger, which is just as well because we have that kind of humor around here. I signed his card from her with my left hand to make it look all wonky and pre-school-like. I chuckled when I looked at it. 

My anxiety has been really rough lately. I'm finding it really hard to leave my house. I cry a lot and every little thing set me off. Yeardley got really sick on my couch the other day and I have one of those little green machine spot cleaners. Well I needed a converter plug because the one on the machine has 3 prongs and our outlets only have two. My husband keeps stealing the converter plug off the green machine to plug in his computer. It's not even a big deal except I use the green machine a lot with a sick baby. I hate going to plug it in only to realize I can't. So I have to search for one and all the while fighting the dogs off to stay away from the mess. This is all after cleaning Yeardley and changing her clothes and calming her down. I wanted to take that green machine and smash it on the floor into a million pieces. I'm not nor have I even been an angry person who breaks things. Sometimes I feel like I need to walk into the jungle and scream my head off to release some tension. I just need to make it through these next few weeks that will be very hectic so I can get my daughter off this island forever and talk to someone about my feelings.

Sorry to be so down, I just needed to get that off of my chest.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Lexi. I know how you feel. Well, I say that, I don't know what it's like to be living somewhere you hate, miles from home with a baby who has required a lot of extra special care - I can only sympathise. Things like not being able to use the green machine because of the plug though, and getting so frustrated - I do know how that feels. Everything in this house constantly breaking drives me nuts, and that, coupled with the frustration of the potty training and the memories of last year coming back is what caused me to throw the damned potty across the room. I would never, ever do anything like that normally and especially not in front of my daughter. Sometimes motherhood is flipping hard and we do things we would not ever usually do. I just saw my own mum coming out in me yesterday and it surprised me. 
Is there anyone you can speak to about your anxiety? You have been through an awful, awful lot of stress and I would hate it to build up so much you end up not enjoying Yeardley's first precious few months. I hope time flies and you are settled back in the US before you know it. 
Pink - lots of love today. I think I got a lot of grief out of my system yesterday, but I will see how the day goes on. 
I wonder how Ginny is. It's 8.20 am here so I'm guessing she will have had her op now. I hope it's all over for her and she can start the road to recovery. Which as we all know is a very long road. 
Hi everyone else.


----------



## kelly1973

Crayz im so sorry you feel like this i cant wait for you to get to the us so you can get the help you need, your right about the trousers they wer for a tiny person made oh laugh lots when i put them on they were so short and tight very funny im 5.10 and a size 12 so they didnt quite fit.
mrs your bump is amazing ,hugs to you today xxx
pink hope you are ok mega hugs to you too
ginny we are all thinking of you 
hope all you other ladies are ok


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: Crayz most people tend to take years OFF there age not add them on :haha: Glad you set him straight! Sounds like lovely presents your OH has got :)

So sorry you are feeling so down at the moment :( big big :hugs:

How are you today Mrs M, Mindy, Kelly, Pichi, Pink and everyone else?

I found baby again this morning and it sounded like he/she was having a party in there I was chasing it around my abdomen :cloud9: it was AMAZING x


----------



## kelly1973

mmm lovely hearing them isnt it xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I haven't used my Doppler for ages, I'm that used to being booted around like there is a football match going on inside me. I'm looking for the right person to pass it onto.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I think I will probably stop using it once I feel baby which I hope isn't too long ... I think I was around 16 weeks when I felt DS so I'm hoping with this being my third it will be around the same time :cloud9: only 5ish weeks :D When I've had my 12 week scan next Friday I will be booking my gender scan with BabyBond too :cloud9: it's all going so fast even though it's dragging if that makes sense :lol: x


----------



## too_scared

Super quick one, I'm running late for work.

Thank you for the lovely compliments on the hat :) I may start selling things on Etsy, maybe. :haha: (still not overly confident in my stuff :shy:)

Lexi :hugs: I can't wait until you are back in the states.

:hugs: Pink and Mrs. M. :hugs: 

I'll catch up better after work. :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Have a good day TS :flower:

I definately think selling is a great idea they really are good :) Let me know when you get something set up :winkwink:

:hugs: for Ginny, Pink and Mrs M today, I've got my angel candle lit for you all x


----------



## ginny83

Hi Ladies

Thank you for all your kind words and thoughts, I'm sorry I didn't post in here to let you know of my news. I just didn't want to unnecessarily worry anyone about their own pregnancies. 

Spent the day in hospital and glad to say I'm home now and happy that it's all over with. 

We're not going to start ttc again until after Christmas - my body needs a break from morning sickness and since myself, the baby and the placenta have all been tested I want to get the results first.

I'll keep peaking in here now and then as I'm excited to see all the new babies that are about to great the world :) xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you so much Ginny for letting us know. I replied to you in the other thread, but I hope you can start to repair emotionally very soon. Please let us know the outcome of your tests and we will all be here cheering you on when you start this journey again.


----------



## pinksmarties

Just a quick one as st work 

Ginny - thinking of you and sending lots of hugs. Mrsmig said things so well, we will all be here for you when you need us.

Thought I was doing ok till just now. Better have a moment before I head upstair to the clinic for my 'suprise' 'sort of' baby shower/lunch or I'll be fit for nothing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Big hugs Pink, I'm "virtually" squeezing your hand.


----------



## Crayz

Hey everyone.

Thanks for the kind words and support. 

Mrs. M-Your story about the potty made me feel better. I really wanted to rip that thing to shreds, but I didn't want to scare Yeardley. Have you even seen "Office Space?" If you have, I wanted to do to that green machine what they did to the printer. We also have a closet under our stairs. I call it the "Harry Potter Bedroom." It has so much crap in it that everytime I go in there, there is MORE crap in there. None of it which I put there. If I need any of my cleaning things, like the green machine or the vacuum, or the steam mop, I knock over twenty other things trying to get to them. I almost took a mop and shoved it through the wall because I was so angry, but this house is rented, and I didn't think my husband would appreciate losing our 5K deposit.

There is a mental health clinic by the hospital. I went there while I was pregnant, but my doctor had a preemie too, and she is gone off the island. The other doctor who took her place (who I've seen before) told me to make an appointment with someone else because he doesn't have time. I've pretty much lost faith in all healthcare here, and just need to leave. The last doctor I saw was the one who said she didn't feel comfortable prescribing the medication I'm on long term. So I'm just waiting for the medication to run out so I can have the nervous breakdown I so desperately deserve.

I was thinking about what you said Mrs. M about if you hadn't lost the last baby, you wouldn't be having the baby you are carrying now. My last MC was in September 2011. That baby would have been due in May, one month before Yeardley was born because she was so early. I wouldn't have Yeardley if I had been able to carry that baby to term. It may sound awful to say, but I'm glad I got Yeardley. Despite all of her issues, I wouldn't trade her for any other child. I was meant to have HER. That's how I look at it. She was born so that she could change my life and make me a better person. A stronger person. 

I love her so much, I couldn't imagine my life without her.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Pink x


----------



## kelly1973

Ginny thankyou for letting us know we are here for you at all times be good to yourself and take all the help you need hugs xxxx

how is everybody?


----------



## too_scared

Ginny :hugs: Thank you for the update. I am so very sorry for what you have gone through. :hugs:

:hugs: for Mrs. M. and Pink :hugs: I hope you ladies are doing ok today.

MMM, I don't have quite enough yarn to make another hat but if you give my your DD hat size (maybe how many inches around her head? I am really new at making things certain sizes! :haha:) I will get more yarn when I go into town either this weekend or next and make one for her and send it to you :) 

Lexi, I'm sorry you had a bad experience with the dr's there. I really can't wait until you are back in the states and can get both you and Yeardley the help you both need and deserve.

How is everyone today? I hope you are all well.

I'm sorry I know I have missed somethings. :( 

I am beat today :( I taught all day with duty at recess and lunch so I had no breaks at all all day. SO tiring! Now I have a headache and I just want to sleep. I am getting supper now and then I will maybe have a bath and relax before bed.

Have a good evening.


----------



## Crayz

Mindy, I see you've met my sister AND my SIL.

Ahhh. Welcome to the family. :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Haha! Sorry about that. I get a little nuts about dogs. I won't comment anymore. :shy:


----------



## Crayz

too_scared said:


> Haha! Sorry about that. I get a little nuts about dogs. I won't comment anymore. :shy:

Oh. Comment all you want! It doesn't bother me one tiny bit. 

My sister is very cool, and totally hysterical.

My SIL is a wealth of knowledge and feels very strongly about what she does for a living. I can't blame her for that. I'm lucky to have her when I need advice about the dogs. 

I hope everyone is doing well! I'm just getting things ready for Scott's birthday. I picked up the cake. I don't know how long I can let it sit there in the fridge before I steal some of it :winkwink:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aw bless you TS you don't need to do that but I would like to be your first customer if you start you business :D hugs hun. Hope you managed to get a nice restful sleep and the headaches gone away. 

When are you moving Crayz? Bet you can't wait :) x


----------



## kelly1973

Morning ladies how are you all today? another restless night just dont seem to sleep past 3 now days so always wake up feeling shattered,ladies when should i start feeling movement as not sure but dont think ive felt anything yet


----------



## pichi

Kelly it all depends on where your placenta is etc... Average is 18-21 weeks for feeling movements so don't worry :flower:

Hope everyone is well :) 4 more weeks to go here! Its gone so quick!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't believe you are almost there Pichi! Kelly you should start feeling them soon. I was slightly earlier with Edie than this time, I felt them at around 16 weeks but it was incredibly faint. This time it was close to 20 weeks by the time I was feeling it regularly. Now it feels like I've got something massive thrashing around inside me almost constantly! I believe the midwife when she said its quite a big baby I feel full up!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Shouldn't be long now Kelly :hugs: x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. :)

Hope you're all well.

MS is kicking my butt today - lost all my breakfast (and folic acid) once I got to work, so now I can't take it again. Grrr.

On the up side pruney is a lime tomorrow.

I think we're going to keep calling baby 'Pruney' though as we like it. Lol.

Totally in love with my doppler, it's so hard not to use it every day. We did it Tuesday and then had a quick go last night, was chugging away in there so cute.

Has really taken some of the fear out of my scan, as I was so paranoid there wouldn't be anyone in there.

Also - DH keeps going on about it being twins, so once we'd found pruney last night I had a search around elsewhere and I'm pretty sure he's alone in there! Just a prune and my haunted placenta (totally sounds like it's haunted! Lol)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yay for pruney becoming a lime tomorrow :D 

The doppler can be so addictive can't it! I check mine almost daily :blush: We let the kids listen in last night and they thought it was amazing :cloud9:

How's everyone today? X


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> Morning ladies how are you all today? another restless night just dont seem to sleep past 3 now days so always wake up feeling shattered,ladies when should i start feeling movement as not sure but dont think ive felt anything yet

Did you say the midwife said you have very strong belly muscles? You might find you feel movement quite late because hard tummy muscles can hide it, so make sure you don't panic if you do get past 21 weeks without feeling much- when you do try to feel movement make sure you completely relax your muscles.


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies I know its been a while I do apologise.

I have read back......

Hugs to Ginny I'm so so sorry chick I sobbed for you. Really hooe you get your rainbow next year. 

Hugs pink too. 

Missmoo yeah for finding the hearbeat and going public.

Kelly I was lucky and felt movement. Early but it wont be long before you are feeling it. I can sympathise with the pregnancy insomnia, mine has just started faiding.

Hi to the momies clo and loz.

Pichi wow not long now. 

Pink I know what you mean with the frustration of potty training i thought it was the hardest think ive done. I lost it with Emily a few times. Hugs for anniversary too. 

Ts hi hun Your so talented. 

Crayz hugs hope you get some help soon, don't suffer it. Please. 

Cupcake hope the ms eases soon yeah for heartbeat it is addictive.


----------



## kelly1973

i agree doppler is very addictive im following wat loz did and check mine twice daily
i love the names people use cupcake we use peanut, thanks for the advise loz ill remenber not to panic mind you it certainly doesnt look like i have strong tummy muscles at the min lol
hi debs lovely to hear from you
pichi did you feel at times it has dragged last week flew for me not long to my scan whoop whoop
hope you ladies are all ok

wheres hope lately?


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies :) 

Kelly, I am still not really feeling consistent movement. I am getting some kicks for the past week or so but not too much. I notice it more after supper in the evenings and before I go to bed. It feels like muscle twitches in my tummy so far. I completely understand you wanting movements now. I can't wait to feel more!

Hi Debzie! It has been a long time! I hope you are well :)

Cupcake, sorry your ms is so bad :hugs: Yay for pruney becoming a lime tomorrow!! 

Hi Lexi, Mrs. M., MMM, Pichi, Pink, Loz, Hope, Twinkie, and anyone I might have missed. (horrible memory, I have!)

My headache is gone today thankfully! I am really seriously thinking of starting selling some of my things online. Hopefully it will work out. 

Have a great weekend :flow:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy you should do it! You sell your stuff, and I will write my book! 
Cupcake I ALWAYS threw up my prenatals. Try taking them at teatime instead. Hope the sickness wears off for you soon. 
Good to see you Debzie, and Mmm congrats on going public! Great isn't it! 
Hi everyone else. Today has been a good day. The rag and bone men took away our two knackered washing machines which saves me waiting for mark to take them to the tip. My asda shop arrived early so I got to take Edie to the play session which we both enjoyed. And I had an enjoyable shift at work. I'm at work again tomorrow, busy all day so it will fly. Just 4 weeks left now. And Mark has been in a better mood.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Mrs. M.! I really want you to write a book :) 

I think I am going to go to a store here tomorrow and get a few balls of chunky yarn (they don't have much selection here :(). I will make some chunky, slouchy adult crochet hats. Maybe someone will like it :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think lots of people would and they would go down a storm at festivals and stuff. Ugh, I am up for work. With one thing and another I haven't had to go to work on a Saturday for about 6 weeks and it seems alien. It's dark and cold and completely uncivilised. I think I'm getting too used to my cosy SAHM life!


----------



## kelly1973

have a good day at work and def think you should write a book you always have a fantastic way of putting things ,i always end up putting on posts exactly wat mrs said lol

mindy def think you should have a go i used to hate my job and had a few hens and was fed up with what i was doing so thought id just see if people would buy hens now its really doing well although my job is seasonal the canny chicken was born
i hope your all well raining here AGAIN blah


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great idea Mindy. Don't forget in your first customer when you start your business :winkwink: :lol:

Yeah Mrs M I think you should do the book too!! I'm like Kelly I quite often say 'what mrs m said' :haha: hope work isn't too hard on you today. When do you start maternity leave? X


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) You are all so kind. :hugs:

Mrs. M., I know just what you mean about getting used to not working. And I don't even have my baby yet! Haha! I hope today is easy on you.


----------



## pichi

t_s i love your little hat! I'm sure you would manage to sell them on etsy no Etsy :) they're too sweet. Wish I could crochet :(

Sorry about being crap with posting, I have a demon toddler at the moment :( and been having a lot of cramping. Trying to finish up the nursery and choose a carpet as well as packing a hospital bag, getting other things organised and sorted! Feel like I just need 5mins!! This little guy is making movements like he's scuba diving so maybe he will be early? :nope: sorry for the me me me post :blush: 

Hope you are all well and hope scans dates don't drag for those waiting x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pichi :) 

Don't ever worry about a post like that. We are here to listen to it and give tons of hugs! :hugs: 

I hope you are able to get a little bit of time to relax soon. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Im trying to keep up. Been so tired lately by the time I bath Emily Im ready for bed myself.

Mrsmigg I am used to the early starts but I have a 10 o clock finish coming up and I know that is going to kill me. Think I may ask for a swap. I agree you should write a book, you are so goo at painting pictures with words. 

Pichi dont worry hun, post away. Sorry you are having a bad time of it lately. 

Hi to everyone else. 

Well I suppose I should have a me update.....I have had an offer on my house and put an offer in on another its early days so fingers crossed both sales go through. Chris was home for 3 weeks as work was quiet so at least I got some help with Emily. He is back away now. Everything is well with baby feeling regular thumps and kicks to the point where you can see them now. Midwife says my BP is starting to elevate so having monthly appointments. 

Oh and Emily and I are off to Disney land Paris next friday for 5 nights. Going with the sister in law and nephew. Had it booked before I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## too_scared

Oooh! Good luck at with the offers on the houses! I really hope both sales go through.

That is great that you are feeling regular movement, and seeing it :) I can't wait for that to happen with me! I'm sorry your blood pressure is getting a little elevated. I hope that it stays in a good range. 

Disneyland Paris sounds wonderful! Have a great time! :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

So, complete baby brain... I finally remembered to share the exercises I got from the physiotherapist. :dohh:

Exercise 1: Hip Lateral Rotation

Lay on your side with your knees bent so that your head, shoulders, hip, and ankles are lined up in a straight line. Put your hand on your hip to make sure it doesn't move. Slowly lift your knee (ankles still resting on each other) until it is as high as you can get without rolling your hip backward. Do this 10 times on each side. 

I can't do this very far at all :( I end up tilting my hip back after about 10 inches or so. 

Exercise 2: (don't know the name of this one)

Lay on your back, bring your knee into your chest and support it with your hands (holding behind your knee) Flex your foot upwards. Straighten and bend your leg (without holding the stretch) 10 times for each leg. This is not a stretch to hold, the physiotherapist called it "flossing the nerve", like flossing your teeth, back and forth, no holding.

I hope these help anyone having some hip pain :)

Have a great night :flow:


----------



## kelly1973

thanks for them ts i mite try them i sleeping so bad at the min seems like every bone in my body hurts at the moment grrrrrr
pichi how are you feeling today?
hope your all ok today im so tired already


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry you are sleeping so badly Kelly :hugs: Do you have a body pillow? I find my body pillow helps a lot. When my hip can't handle me laying on my left side anymore I kind of lay on my back but I shove part of the body pillow under my right hip to still keep my tilted to the left. That way I can straighten out both legs and still be tipped to the left. I am pretty sure that is how I slept most of the night last night. 

When I went to the physiotherapist she pushed on all my sore muscles in my "hip" which was really my bum muscles. She said they were really tight and, boy, did it hurt. But, she said with the exercises it will help to strengthen those muscles so they will be less likely to spasm. I hope they help you.

I'm a banana today :)

I hope you are all well. We have a rainy day today. Yesterday was beautiful, warm (14 C) and sunny and I went for a walk with a friend of mine. It was really nice :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone

Sorry i havent been around much, i dont know where the time goes.

Big :hugs: *Ginny*, you are such a strong lady, we are all behind you every step of your journey :hugs:

Disneyland, LUSH!!!!

*Mindy*, the hats are soooooo cute!! Yes Etsy is a brilliant website, its where I got my nursery stickers from! I happily paid $15 postage from US to UK so maybe its worth a look into??

Hope everyone else is doing ok??

I had my flu and whooping cough jabs yesterday and its made me very tired and my arms are killing me, ouchie!!

Big love to you all xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Clobo :) I already have an Etsy shop but haven't been successful selling anything yet. :( I don't think I am a great photographer. I will give it a try with some hats and other knit/crochet stuff and see what happens.

I hope you are doing well. I'm sorry your arms are hurting you. I hope it goes away soon. Can you ice the injection sites? Will that help? How is little Danny doing?

I really don't know what to do about the flu vaccine. Shawn doesn't want me to get it (and neither do I!) because I seem to have a reaction to vaccines and we are nervous about what will happen to the baby. I can't eat eggs without having pains and cramps in my stomach. I don't think I am allergic to them since I can eat them when they are cooked in things like cookies and stuff. I may be sensitive to them though. I don't know if that is why I have a reaction to vaccines. The last time I had the flu vaccine my lymph nodes under my arm swelled quite a bit and I couldn't move my arm very well for a few days. It hurt SO badly. Ibuprofen didn't help at all. I don't know, I guess I will talk to my dr about it and see what he thinks.


----------



## Clobo

Hey

Well why not give it a go again on Etsy, you could do a link to Facebook and if you post the website link here we can all share your page to give you some worldwide advertising!!

Yep vaccines are funny things arent they, they suit some people and not others and people have differing opinions on them. I seem to be ok apart from the painful arms so far!! 

Danny is good thanks, he sleeps a lot although i think he can smell food as he always wakes up as im about to eat food, i do a lot of one handed eating these days!! :munch:

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Clobo :) I will get some supplies and get going then. I am thinking I will make some adult crocheted hats and then line them with fleece to make them extra cozy. 

I am glad that Danny is doing so well. <3 I'm sorry for the one handed eating. I think it might be a way of life for a while for new mommies though. Haha! I am thinking it is definitely something that I will have in my future. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd forgotten all about the one handed eating!


----------



## too_scared

Happy 30 weeks Mrs. M.!! I can't believe how close you are!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 30 weeks Mrs M!!

Mindy can you link me to your Etsy page please :flower: x


----------



## too_scared

I will link it but I don't have anything up there right now :) I have to get some yarn and fabric before I can get started. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ioreksmom?ref=si_shop

I wish I didn't use that as my name when I joined Etsy. I originally signed up just to buy stuff but now it is my shop name too. :dohh: Doesn't really make sense! Haha! Iorek is my doggy, btw. :haha:


----------



## debzie

Hi clo thanks for stopping by, ahhh the joys of one handed eating.

Happy 30 weeks mrsmigg.

Hi to everyone else.

I am going to get the jabs after we have been away. I did react to them and was poorly not last year but the year before. However I did not last year and got full blown flu that really knocked me for weeks. 

Is it too early at 24+ weeks to start nesting, I have blitz the house today. I am paying for it now. Bath is running now I need a soak.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

LOL Mindy! I used to use an old email address I had from school ... I won't post it on here but put it this way it wasn't appropriate for applying for jobs etc :haha: Can we put in requests for colours? :flower:

:hugs: Debz hope you didn't over do it! I've had my flu jab :thumbup: 

AFM: I know that no one will probably believe me ... I don't quite believe it myself but I felt baby flutter :shock: I had my doppler out and I could feel it under the doppler! It was SOOOO weird ... I could also hear it moving, it was mad ... I can't feel it now I don't have the dopper on but I'm sure it's still wriggling about in there. I'm ashamed to admit it now but I was always one of those people who pulled faces at, didn't believe and was very sceptical about people who said they felt baby early at 11/12 weeks ... now I feel a fool :blush: x


----------



## too_scared

Haha! For the longest time my email address was craftingiswhereitsat... :haha: I have a new more professional one now. 

You can certainly put in colour requests. I think the way that works is I would make a reserved posting for you. Or at least that is how people have done things for me :)

I don't know if you are too early? I could have sworn I felt something around 14 weeks. It was a weird squiggly feeling that I didn't feel again for quite a while. Maybe you are just really in tune with your body?

Debzie, I was wondering the same about nesting. This weekend I feel like I have gone into cleaning overdrive! Which is generally not me :haha: :shy: 

I hope you are all well :) I am cooking like crazy today. I have a turkey lasagna with from scratch sauce in the oven and I am going to make a curry rice lentil casserole next to have lots of leftovers in the freezer for quick meals. I am also considering making an apple crisp... (is that the nesting thing??)


----------



## too_scared

Sorry for posting so much today but I just remembered that I wanted to ask you ladies a question. 

Every now and then I will feel a weird, almost swirly feeling in my lower belly that sort of makes me feel nauseous. Is that baby flipping around in there??


----------



## MissMummyMoo

If possible I'd like pinks/purples for Caitlin. I can get her head measurement and then you can PM me a price. Ill also advertise over here for you too :) 

Thank you. I think it may have been :cloud9: I don't expect to feel it properly for a few weeks. 

Wow those all sound so yummy! I can't wait to get back to cooking again, just thinking of food exhausts me at the moment :haha: x


----------



## pinksmarties

Probably TS - I had some sensations like that for a while. It was very strange and a bit alien like!! And I would buy your hats too!

Hi all, just a quick one Hope everyone i sok.

Pichi - hugs for busy and stressful few days. Hopefully once baby room is done you can relax a bit more.

Debzie - I think I did a lot of nesting more in the 20 weeks than now but that maybe because I just haven't had the time to myself the last few weeks.

MMM -They say you can feel it earlier and that fact you had the doppler on means you relates the movement feeling to the sound on there too.

Kelly - I think it was you that asked about movement and the other have replied. I got first fluttering about 18 weeks (I wasn't sure at first, though it was wind) but they do happen everyday then you know what they are.

Hi clobo - glad Danny is doing well. It will soon be us doing the one handed eating and posting!

mrsmig - happy 30 weeks!!

I know I haven;t replied to everyone, I will try to read more if I get chance later. Brother and fiancee away now but still busy with Mum. Visit going better than expected too. Had a lovely send off from the girls from work and got loads of baby stuff plus £100 in vouchers. Don't think it sunk in yet I am off owrk, maybe once Mum goes home Wednesday it will. I am going to sound mean but OH will still be off (maybe for 2 more weeks too), just fancy some alone/me time for a few days - is that bad?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's not bad at all pink! I'd feel the same hun :hugs: can you not get out during the day go for a little spa day with your mum or friend or something? Or maybe lunch just to get out the way :hugs: x


----------



## pichi

evening girls :wave: nice to see you *Pink* :) hope you are well :flower: enjoy these last few weeks and just put your feet up. Those batteries will need to be fully charged hehe

hopefully once this bedroom is finished i can put my feet up (unlikely!) i have a lend of my mums steam cleaner again so everything will be getting attacked :haha: had a kinda stress-less day today. got some coats of white paint on the walls and managed to get a bugaboo organiser bag for £6 instead of £30 :D We found the problem to Pixies sudden tantrums at night too - she's scared of monsters... so we have given her a 'magical' ghosty light that keeps her safe... she seems to fall asleep a lot happier so hopefully this phase will pass.

*T_S* those feelings could well be buby :D like the feeling you're going over a bump or a dip on a roller coaster? hehe

*debzie* this time around i feel like i've been nesting FOREVER! so it's never too early to start :haha:

*mrs Miggins* 30 weeks down and only 10 to go :D it's going by quite quick!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks MMM. I decided I was too tired and it was too late to start the casserole. I will make it tomorrow. I hope it is good, it sounds really good :) I hope you get some more energy soon. 

Do you want an owl hat? Pink and purple? Like purple on top and pink on the bottom? I have those 2 colours but I don't have enough grey to make it if you want that colour. We are going into town next weekend and I will get some more grey then. Just let me know what you would like :)

I bought some yarn today to make some adult hats. I will post a picture what they look like soon. :)

You ladies are so wonderful and supportive! <3 Thank you so much!

Pink! It is so great to hear from you :) I hope it sinks in soon that you are off work! Sorry you are so busy hosting your family. I am glad the visit is going better than you thought it would. I'm sorry your OH will still be off work. Hopefully when he goes back you will get the me time you deserve. :hugs:

Pichi, that is exactly how it feels! Like a quick dip in only my tummy. :haha: How are you today?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ooo I may get a matching adult hat :lol: and one for Thomas too. Can you PM me a rough price and ill speak to hubby :flower: yeah just pink and purple for Caitlin. She's asleep now but ill measure her tomorrow x


----------



## pichi

i'm good thank you :) how are you? just getting some material for making fitted sheets :thumbsup: wish i lived in the states. they have so many nice fabrics/shops that we just don't have >__<


----------



## too_scared

MMM, I will have to go to the post office and get a rough estimate for shipping and as soon as I find out I will let you know :) 

I'm good, thanks, Pichi :) I can't believe you are making your fitted sheets even! You are going to have the absolute best baby bedding ever! You are so talented. I wish I lived in a bigger centre. Even when we go into town there isn't a fabric store :( It is terrible when you know there are certain things that you would like but you just can't get them.


----------



## pichi

it seems that whenever you are looking for a particular fabric it doesn't exist :dohh: haha. flannel fabric that's cute seems impossible to find... grr.


----------



## too_scared

:( That sucks! 

There is a fabric store near my friend that sells PUL and all the rest of the supplies along with patterns to make your own cloth diapers. That is what I wish I could get!


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies, pink glad you have finished work and its not bad to feel like that oh works from home and i feel like that all the time lol i cant believe you guys are so close is it me or has it flown ? feels like mine is dragging.

i had a really busy day yesterday moving stock and when i walked into the house i was so tired i startred crying like a baby lol
hope your all ok just a quick one will be back later xxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

Good morning ladies :)

I'm sorry you were so tired after yesterday, Kelly. :hugs: I hope you were able to sleep better last night. 

I am having a rotten morning so far. :( I woke up at 5:30 and couldn't get back to sleep because I was stressing about work (or lack thereof). I got out of bed only to find cat puke on the couch. Then I dropped an entire dish of lasagna. I was getting Shawn's lunch ready for him to take to work and when I was putting the dish of lasagna back in the fridge the corner of the dish hooked on the fridge and down it went :cry: Only a little fell out, thankfully, but it just topped off my wonderful morning. Blah.

I hope you are all having a much better morning than me! :flow:


----------



## too_scared

To cheer myself up some...

21 weeks! Please ignore the dark circles under my eyes and my fat looking arm!
 



Attached Files:







cropped 21 weeks.jpg
File size: 104.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## too_scared

And I'm posting again... I'm sorry for posting so much.

I am so upset. I am sitting here crying. I am so stressed out over work. I am a substitute teacher and I am not getting any calls. I am sitting at home on my butt all day and doing nothing at all. There have been jobs that I should have at least gotten interviews for but I have been continually overlooked for everything. The principals are calling their friends only for substitute days and I never get calls. I need to work 57 more days before the baby comes or I won't get maternity leave. Right now I am working about 1 day a week. There is no way I am going to make it. I am not going to get maternity leave. That means no money. We are going to have to live on one salary. It is going to be really tight. I am so upset. 

I am going to look online for some way to work from home.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Mindy :-( I'm really sorry you are going through this stress right now. I hope you manage to find something. Do you not get any help from the government if you are not entitled to maternity pay?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

And please don't apologise for posting, it's what we are here for.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Mrs. M. :hugs: How are you? 

That is the maternity pay I am talking about. We get Employment Insurance here and that is who pays your maternity pay. It is not equal to your regular pay, only 40% I think. But, you need 600 hours working in order to qualify. That is equal to 75 days of work. I have worked 18 days so far this school year. I only got 15 of them because I had a 3 week sub position. :( This really sucks. 

We can survive on Shawn's pay. It won't be that we can't eat or anything, it is just going to be a lot tighter than we have had in a long time. We just ordered a wood stove to help with the electric bill for this winter. It should be here today but we have to install it. Last Jan our electric bill was $600, for one month!! That is mostly heating the house. We have the wood stove but still have to save money for a new chimney and to buy the wood... :wacko:

Shawn is not worried. He said we will be just fine but I always worry about money because we have had some hard times in the past. We were finally getting on our feet and then now we are going to be hit right back down again. :(

I have been wracking my brain to see if I can get a new career in our tiny town. But there really are no jobs here. Well, no jobs that I can work that will make more than child care will cost. :(

I would LOVE to be a SAHM but I really don't know if we can do that. 

Well, at least I have made 2 hats so far today... :haha: So productive. :dohh: I am much more calm now. Shawn called and made me feel better.

Here is one of my adult hats. Please excuse the bad hair! It was braided and now it is frizzy. Also, I swear to you I clean my bathroom mirror regularly! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0242.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0245.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kelly1973

ts love your bump looking good lady xx
sorry you are having a poo time hopefully things will get better soon, loving the hat man your so clever wish i could do things like that


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Kelly :) I am trying to keep busy today to keep my mind off it. :dohh: Worrying about it won't make any difference so... 

I hope you are well :) I hope you are all well :flow:


----------



## kelly1973

ts do you feel like time is going quick?


----------



## too_scared

I don't really know. :wacko: Sometimes it feels like time has flown but other times I feel like it is crawling. It is hard to believe it is almost Halloween already!

I am starting to feel a little pressure to get things done for baby. We have a bit of work to do before I can start on the nursery. The room that we are going to use for the baby is the current "cat room". They have their scratching post, food, and litter boxes in there. We are going to move all of that down into the basement as soon as the woodstove is all set up. I fully expect never to see my small cat again... :haha: She will go into the basement next to the woodstove and get comfy and that will be it. I think they will both be beside themselves to be allowed in the basement. 

After we move the cats down we will clean the room from floor to ceiling and then we have some work to do. We replaced the flooring upstairs so we need new molding around the floor upstairs and I would also like to add some crown molding around the ceiling. We also have to replace the plugs and the light switch because the previous owners had the room painted for their son's favourite hockey team and they painted right over the electrical. Red and blue just doesn't look that great with our nice green walls. :haha: We also have to finish the closet because there is no shelves or bar in there. And we have to put a door on the closet since there was no door when we moved in. Then I am going to paint a mural on the wall. I want to do a tree, but I think I mentioned that already. After that we have to refinish all the furniture and set it all up. 

I feel like that is TONS of work and we are soon going to run out of time! Eek! 

So, with all that rambling, I think I am ok if the time goes slowly for a little while. :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's lovely TS! I love it!! :D I'll definately be adding one of those to my order :D I forgot to measure DD's head :dohh: but she is average size so I think 20 inches is roughly the size for a 6 year olds head :thumbup: Beautiful bump also ... I missed the bump pics! They are beautiful, your blooming :cloud9: x

:hugs: Kelly x


----------



## pichi

aw love the hat T_S and love your bump :D know how you feel on the feeling the time for getting the nursery done. we're nearly finished but i'm almost due to pop! just do a little at a time now and it will be done eventually :) don't feel bad about ranty posts too - that's what the forum's for ;)

missed the delivery of my pram today because i was working! >__<# noooo! getting it delivered Wednesday though so it's fine. Have a scan tomorrow too so i will get to see the (not so)wee man :D

hope everyone's well :flower:


----------



## kelly1973

thanks mmm hows you?

yeah i have loads to do too as curently the room that is guna be nursery is full of boxes and boxes still to be unpacked still kind of scared to do anything or to buy anything which prob sounds silly really hope this feeling goes not long till our scans


----------



## kelly1973

pichi we must of posted same time cant wait to see pics of all your lovely work do you have a link of wat your pram looks like?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I hate missing delivery's!! 

:lol: Kelly I think that's how I'll end up being :D But then again we need to put C and T into on room to make the other room into a nursery so it's going to be double the trouble!

I'm not too bad, still really tired, just wish these iron tablets would kick in soon I just feel so run down. Wrote most things down in my journal though x


----------



## pichi

kelly1973 said:


> pichi we must of posted same time cant wait to see pics of all your lovely work do you have a link of wat your pram looks like?

i do, we've gone for the Bugaboo donkey in Duo mode. Although Pixie is coming up for 2 she is still on the petite side and can't be expected to walk the 2 miles that it is from my house to town and back .

https://www.babyandco.com/imagprod/bugaboo_donkey.jpg

pixies seat is pink and bubies carrycot/seat is Jade green :D

i will post pics of the nursery when it is eventually finished. cutting it REALLY fine though in my books. have so many things yet to do like get my sheets and bumper for crib made :dohh:




MissMummyMoo said:


> I hate missing delivery's!!
> 
> :lol: Kelly I think that's how I'll end up being :D But then again we need to put C and T into on room to make the other room into a nursery so it's going to be double the trouble!
> 
> I'm not too bad, still really tired, just wish these iron tablets would kick in soon I just feel so run down. Wrote most things down in my journal though x

hope you feel better soon. i'm sure you'll get your energy back real soon :)


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Kelly. I know what you mean! I finally feel like I should start buying things now. I am looking forward to getting started now. But, for the longest time I wouldn't even entertain the idea of getting anything. Your scan will go wonderfully, I know it!

Pichi, I hope you get it all done really soon. I'm sorry you missed the delivery of your pram but I am glad that it worked out easily to get it rescheduled. I hope you get a picture to share on here from your scan tomorrow! :cloud9:

MMM, I will get started on your DD's hat now. I am going to do the top purple and the bottom pink and the pupils in the eyes purple. Is that ok? I am sending you a PM now :) I hope that you are feeling better soon.

I hope you are all well!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I must admit I quite like the pram! I wasn't keen on bugaboo's but I really like that :D 

Thank you.

That's sounds perfect TS, she will adore it :cloud9: thank you :flower: x


----------



## pichi

to be fair i hated bugaboos - we had an Icandy peach and the plan was to convert to a blossom2 but with all the hassle i've had with them we thought we'd just get a new pram and sell the Peach instead... that way it's brand new too.

thanks t_s. hope we get a sneaky wee pic from tomorrows scan too :D although he's going to be so squished in there i'm guessing there won't be much to see


----------



## too_scared

Awesome MMM, I will start now :) Will your children be ok with sharing a room? I hope that goes smoothly. 

Pichi, I really like that pram. A lot! Kind of makes me sad that we will only have one kid so we can't get one like that! :haha: If Shawn gets his way we will end up with 2 kiddos so we will see. Haha!

I can't wait to see pictures of your finished nursery.


----------



## pichi

oh my - i don't know what this little fella is doing tonight but it feels like he's pushing super hard on my cervix!! and it's bloody sore!


----------



## too_scared

Oh no! LO, you have to stay in there for a little longer!! Stop pushing on mommy!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Tbh we find them in DDs bed almost every night :lol: so they'll be fine :haha: it's so cute. We have some lovely photos of them together :cloud9: pity they aren't that friendly in the daytime :haha:

Ouch I remember that pichi :( :hugs: give mummy a break little man! X


----------



## too_scared

Oh that is SO cute! <3 They love each other so much :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, just another quickie!

Pichi - poor you and the man bashing your cervix. My little smartie has been trying to get out sideways today it seems!! I was quite worried over the weekend as I didn't feel a lot of movement and even got the doppler out but he must have been having a wee rest. Can't wait to see a pic if you get one tomorrow! 

Kelly - I felt the same as you and didn't buy or do anything till after my 20 weeks scan. Once that one is done you will feel more confident and just buy a little something at a time.

ts - hugs for the money wobbles. I hope you get more jobs soon but either way things will work out. It does seem overwhelming at times. Apart from a few big items like the pram/car seat and doing up the room room I haven't spent that much as we have been given loads of nice things (patients and family) or bought 2nd hand.

hi mmm and everyone else.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Pink :hugs: 

How are you doing? Are you feeling a little more relaxed yet?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How's everyone today? :flower:

I'm 12 weeks today :happydance: haven't checked in on baby yet but will tonight before bed as I have a busy day at work x


----------



## kelly1973

yeh 12 weeks my its flown xxx


----------



## too_scared

Woohoo! Happy 12 weeks MMM!!


----------



## Lozdi

Hello...I'm still in lurk mode just a quick message to say I'm still here! :flower:

We had a day out in Matlock yesterday, and I breastfed in a cafe, in an amusement arcade, and on a park! :haha: The change man in the arcade couldn't look me in the eye when I was BF'ing :haha: I think he was curious but didn't want to be seen staring!

Happy 12 weeks MMM! :happydance:

RE: Cervix bashing...I don't miss it! I did dilate pretty fast once I got going though so maybe regular cervix bashing is a good thing!

Someone is not going to be impressed in a minute when I wake him up and put some clothes on him for a trip to the shop:
 



Attached Files:







dontwannamove.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## too_scared

Oh my gosh, look at him!! <3 How are you doing, Lozdi? I miss you coming here every day!


----------



## Lozdi

He was not impressed at all, tried to punch the camera, and felt it fair that I should at least give him milk before we nip out so he is now at boob!
 



Attached Files:







unimpressed.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lozdi

I'm here reading everyday, I just don't always have the time or brainpower to post. When baby sleeps I either sleep too, or tackle the house!


----------



## kelly1973

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii(waves furiously) miss you loz glad your doing ok keep the pics coming hes a topper xx


----------



## debzie

happy 12 weeks missmoo.

Love the pics loz.

I am 25 weeks today I have submitted my maternity leave request form to work. Officially start at 36 weeks which is the week commencing 7th Jan.

I have loads of holidays to take as I switch wards and was unable to take them. Not complaining now though. Only 6 weeks to work whoooo hooo.


----------



## too_scared

That's a mean right hook he has! :haha: What a cutie in his cloth nappy!

Yay Debzie! Not much longer to work now at all!! Happy 25 weeks :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone! Debzie it's a nice feeling isn't it? I submitted mine on Saturday. 4 weeks for me, although I hardly work any hours so I won't appreciate it quite as much as you will. 
Loz, he is gorgeous. What does he weigh now? I love Matlock. I too have breast fed in all sorts of bizarre places, the most awkward was on the tiny, cramped train that goes up Mount Snowdon. People were sitting so close to me and it did feel a little awkward, but it was that or them listen to her crying. I thought they'd prefer to avert their eyes while I fed her. It's not like the scenery isn't worth a look!
Happy 12 weeks MMM! Almost in second tri, great feeling isn't it?
Mindy, Kelly, Pink, Pichi, Hope, Crayz, Clo, Cupcake, hope you are all well. Wonder how Twinkie is getting on?
Afm, exhausted, completely shattered. We are away at Marks sisters again next week which frankly I could do without. What is nice, is when I feel the front of my bump I can feel a little bum sticking out! It feels awesome. Braxton hicks have been taking my breath away today.


----------



## Lozdi

No idea what he weighs at the moment as the health visitor hasn't been back and I think it was at 10 days or 2 weeks old or something like that when she came round! Apparently they have just left us alone which I am fine with. There are first time mums that worry more that they need to be spending their time with, I'm fine with next to no visits! He is big and feels pretty heavy, and is a little fatty I am a bit curious about his weight, we don't have any scales I'll get on the ones at OH's parents with him and calculate his weight next time we go there. Or maybe my mum has some. I don't know why we don't have any, but if we did I might worry about my weight more...I'm happy in blissful ignorance about it at the moment. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Doesn't your health visitor or children's centre run a regular clinic? Ours do, so once the visits have stopped you can go to the clinic at the children's centre and they are there twice a week so you can go as often or as sporadically as you like! It's quite a good system really. Even though Edie is almost 3 and I haven't taken her for about two years I'm planning on popping in so they can weigh and measure her. Even though I've measured her myself and plotted it in her red book, and she is on the 95th centile for her height, lanky lady! Tenzin is clearly doing absolutely great though so I don't blame you for not stressing about it.


----------



## pichi

i can't believe the little man is over a month already loz! that has went super quick!


----------



## Lozdi

They used to have a clinic like that at the surestart right at the bottom of my street years ago, and probably still have it, I'll pop in some time and find out when, I am rather curious about his weight now that its been mentioned lol he feels really heavy to me. He is in size 3-6 month clothes and has been for a couple of weeks, 0-3 months doesn't fit him at all :haha:

My oldest is very tall too, maybe Edie will be tallest girl in her class growing up, my oldest is almost 8 and about 4 foot 5 already! Though quite a few boys in his class are as tall. He has a thin build so it makes him seem even taller. My youngest brother who just finished 6th form says my oldest is taller than some of the year 7's! :wacko:


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> i can't believe the little man is over a month already loz! that has went super quick!

Yes time is flying now, must be trying to make up for going so slowly while I was pregnant!

Not long left for you now! :happydance:


----------



## pichi

Lozdi said:


> pichi said:
> 
> 
> i can't believe the little man is over a month already loz! that has went super quick!
> 
> Yes time is flying now, must be trying to make up for going so slowly while I was pregnant!
> 
> Not long left for you now! :happydance:Click to expand...

i know - it's gone so quick! 24 days - i remember when it was 24 weeks to go! never mind days. Feel like there is so much left to do still too :( Plus side we get the pram tomorrow :D


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., I'm sorry you are so tired. I hope the visit with Mark's sister goes smoothly and that you are able to get some rest. I can't wait until I can feel body parts! How exciting :dance: Edie is a lucky girl to be so tall! I am not tall at all but all of my family is. Shawn is hoping baby gets my family's genes in that respect because he is not tall and neither is any of his family. :haha:

Lozdi, wow! Tenzin is so big! A month old and already in 3-6 months clothes for a few weeks. Awesome! Easy to see what is happening to all that bf'ing he's doing!

Wow! 24 days Pichi!! You will get it all done, I am positive about it!

I _think_ I may have felt a kick from the outside today. I am not positive but I was leaning over some and my tummy was resting on my leg. It felt like I could feel the kick on my leg but I could have been making it up! :haha: I couldn't test it with my hand because the kicks are so sporadic. They don't seem to happen too often yet. I really hope it picks up soon. Shawn really wants to feel it! I just want to feel kicks all the time. :haha:

I hope you are all well :flow:


----------



## pichi

it won't be long until you are getting battered internally i'm sure :haha: 

Mrs Miggins - you just need time to get your feet up and relax for a bit :)


----------



## too_scared

Haha! I can't wait! :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Mindy and Pichi. I had a bit of a kip on the sofa this afternoon. The housework is suffering but I'll get back on it when I've got more energy. What's worse is that we are doing a house swap with marks sisters family so as we are staying at theirs they are staying at ours so I need to clean everything up for them. God, what a drag. 
How exciting about feeling a kick from the outside! They will start to come thick and fast now.


----------



## too_scared

Oh that really sucks :( Cleaning for company like that is always SO much more work than when you are just cleaning regularly. I always want to make sure _every single thing_ is perfect. I hope you get some more energy to get it done. :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

Hi girls :) its been a long time since I posted. Just wanted to leave an update. I got pregnant 2 months after my MC at 5 weeks. I was pretty scared during most of the pregnancy. I rented a Doppler to help me get through the times between appointments. My baby was due nov 25th but I went into preterm labor at 30 weeks and had to stay in hospital until week 34. I went into labor again at 33 weeks and they kept giving me morphine and gravol to help hold it off a bit longer every day I would dialate a bit more. I spent a week contracting every 10 min around the clock by day 5 I started throwing up from the pain , I threw up for 2 days straight !! I had started throwing up blood because the stomach acids had started to burn the inside of my throat , stomach and esophogas. The drs did not want to help my labor progress until I hit 5 cm. finally one of the drs took pity and said " I think she is 5" really I was just 4 1/2. So he got me the epi and broke my water. My beautiful baby was born oct 13 weighing 5 lbs and 13 oz ( 34 weeks gestation) 
He is doing great , just in the NICU to work on feeding. 
Anyway just wanted to say don't get discouraged and to all the moms trying for a BFP after a mc and for the pregnant moms .... Stay strong!! :)


----------



## kelly1973

mrs my mum always says the housework will wait lol it will be there tomorrow!! dont over do it im sure everyone will understand if there is a bit of dust in places xx

ts great news you felt that i wish i would start feeling things soon im dreadful i i always think bad things im worried im not feeling anything due to something being wrong not sure why i do this to myself but there you go.
hope your all ok x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Crystal! Congrats on the birth of your son and thank you for sharing your story. 
Mindy, I'm a bit of a "take us as you find us" type of person and I'm going to make sure the house is reasonable but I'm not going to stress too much over it. 
Kelly 17 weeks really is the earliest anyone would feel anything first time round so try not to stress. I was 20 weeks this time before I was feeling regular definite movement.


----------



## pichi

The first movements can be misinterpreted too for things such as gas :haha: I am sure you will start getting wiggles soon Kelly :) have you an anterior or posterior placenta too? Because that can sometimes play a part in it too :flower:

How is everyone this morning? Mrs miggins hope you are putting your feet up ;)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree with everyone else Kelly ... I think I was around 18 weeks when I felt DD and 15/16 when I felt DS. I felt this one the other day but that was only when pressing on with the doppler I've not felt anything since.

:hugs: Mrs M make sure you take it easy

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Lozdi

Congratulations Crystal! :happydance:

Mrs Miggins...to put it bluntly- stuff the housework! You being rested is more important than a tidy house! :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

HI ladies!!

I am back! Mum went away this morning so had a bit if a tidy up, 'cosy' up with OH and a kip as I had bad sleep last night (dodgy tum I think).

Kelly - don't worry, do you still use the doppler? Like I mentioned before it was only odd bubble sensations I had at 18 weeks and then initially I couldn't be sure it wasn't wind. For some first time especially with strong stomach muscles it can be up to 20+ weeks. Very soon you'll know!

MMM - can't remember if I pout this in my other random posts Happy 12 weeks!!

Debzie - yay for finishing in 6 weeks! Early December before Christmas is great time to finish! No hassle of who's turn it is working over Christmas.

Mrsmig - will be popping over to your journal. but not much longer for you to work either. I don't think it has fully sunk in with me yet that I am off. I would be cleaning like a nutter knowing someone was staying at my house. Even when family visit I do the same, not sure why I am sure they wouldn't even notice bits I had missed. So I say the same as everyone just relax and get your feet up.


Loz - Wow he is looking like a lovely lad. No worries about his weight as he looks wonderfully healthy would be interesting to know though! I hope smarties get some height genes from OH as all my family are shorties, I'm 5'2" and according tot he 20 week scan he did have longer than average thigh bone.

ts - loved the fish emotion pic you had on FB - made my mum laugh.

Pichi - It will all be done soon and then you can relax. I'll pop to your journal - how did the scan go? Is he still head down and behaving?

Congrats Crystal!

Hi clobo, cupcake, crayz and I always miss some one.

afm - mums visit wasn't as bad as anticipated. I am just washing and airing everything as she smokes and although she smoked outside it still seems to linger everywhere. She bough my a lovely fisher price rainforest mobile for the cot which is fab. I also got to meet my brother fiancée properly. She seems nice and they seem good together.

I had my mw appointment on Tuesday which OH came to for the first time as he is still off work. It wasn't my normal one but everything seemed ok. I have noticed the tops of my feet swelling up slightly as I found getting some shoes on tighter than usual and today my finger are a bit sausage like! My BP is fine so nothing to worry about there.
I spoke to her about what the 20 week scan hospital mw said about not going over 40 weeks. She wasn't too bothered by it and didn't seem prepared to want to anything about it. I don't want to be induced but I hope they can at least give me a sweep at 40 weeks as I think I have it in my head now that's what is going to happen. I certainly don't want to wait much longer after that. I go back in 2 week so hopefully I can speak gain to my usual mw although I think she'll be the same but I might be a bit insistent about the sweep.


----------



## too_scared

Crystal, I am not sure if I had joined this post before you stopped posting, but I wanted to say congratulations! You worked so very hard to meet your new little boy. What a great mommy he has!

Kelly, believe me, we are more alike than you know! I am constantly worried. Now that I _think_ I am feeling movement I am constantly worried if I am feeling enough movement. To me the movement kind of feels like a muscle twitch in my lower tummy. For all I know it really could be muscle twitches! Haha! It is not consistent enough for me to know for sure what is going on. I will be 22 weeks on Sunday! I think you still have tons of time. :hugs: Try not to worry (and I will try to take my own advice!)

Mrs. M., I am totally OCD about cleaning when people come over. :shy: (I am actually pretty OCD over lots of things. It isn't good :() It is not good at all. I know no one will care, I am just nuts. I really hope you rested well today. :) 

Pink, that fish picture totally cracked me up! I am very much into dogs and learning what I can about dogs and those emotions are so important to watch when it comes to dogs so when I saw that I knew I had to share it. I found it so funny. I'm glad your mom's visit went well. It is always better when things turn out that way. I am glad you got to meet your brother's fiancee too :) Sorry about the swelling. Hopefully that is the worst of it and it won't get any more. I am glad you BP is good! I am always nervous of my BP going out of whack. :dohh: I hope your next MW appt goes well. I hope you can see your regular MW again and that things go as you have them planned. 

Lozdi, Pichi, and MMM, how are you ladies today? I hope everything is well.

How are all the rest of you ladies? I hope you are all well!

I got my first belly rub today! :wacko: It was from a lady that I worked really closely with last year. I didn't mind but she did ask afterward if I was ok with it. :haha: 

I did hear a little good news so please cross your fingers for me. There is a job coming up in the school I worked in last year, teaching the same students I had last year, and I really hope I have a shot at it. It is only until Christmas but it really will go a long way to getting me maternity leave. :happydance: I love those kids and would love the opportunity to go back with them, even if it is only for a few weeks.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh TS that sounds wonderful! I have everything I possibly can crossed for you. You really deserve this :flower:

I'm ok just tired not feeling too good either :( x


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - fingers crossed for the job, that would be so good and a little weight off your mind. When will you hear/get an interview? I am not naturally a touchy person (I am more of a huggee than hugger - if that makes sense) but I got lots of belly rubs from my patients and it didn't bother me one bit. I think if it was a stranger than that might be different. I think other peoples excitement rubs off make you feel more excited.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :hugs:

The closing date is Nov 2 but the job already started. They have a sub in there now but she doesn't want to be there. She finds them quite the handful. They are, but they are my handful, you know? <3 I hope I find out soon!

MMM I hope you feel better soon. 

Sitting on the couch tonight, relaxing, drinking cafe mocha (decaf :)), and crocheting. What a nice evening. :)

I hope you are all having just as good an evening!


----------



## pichi

Pink: the scan went well - he's head down but i didn't get to see very much :dohh: he is getting ready to launch though haha - he's starting to engage so i guess that's always good. 

glad your visit with mum went well :) and poor you with the sausage fingers! it's one thing i didn't suffer with during pixies pregnancy and *touch wood* haven't with this one either :thumbup:

t_s fingers are crossed for you with this job! it would be great for you to get it :D

pram arrived today and i love it! there is a post in my journal with Pixie all smiley in it haha i couldn't get her out of it! hehe


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Pichi :)

I don't know why I have never been to your journal before :shy: I am off to check out your pram now :)

Yay for your LO getting engaged!! Too bad you didn't get to see much :( But, soon you will see him in person!!!


----------



## pichi

it really isn't so long to go now. Still can't believe i'm pregnant if i'm honest! these last 9 months have literally shot by! forgot to mention my TENs machine arrived in the post today too so that's all ready and sitting on the half packed hospital bag :haha:

it isnt long until your scan either :D bet you're excited!


----------



## too_scared

Awesome :) TENS machines are for pain, right? I saw one for sale when I was at physio the other day. It was $160 but if it works for pain I might have to look into getting it!! :haha:


----------



## pichi

think it's personal preference with them :) don't buy one though - you can hire them online for around 7 weeks :) and they are around £24 ($36)i had one last time so wanted to get one again :)


----------



## too_scared

Hmmm, I will have to look into being able to rent one around here. Thanks for the advice. 

When I used to go to physio all the time he used to use the machine on my knotted muscles. I am sure I could use it for more than just delivery if I did end up buying one.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I bought a TENS machine on eBay for £60 and resold it for £50 a lot less than renting one too :thumbup: x


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies i work up with like a stitch in my right hand side just were doppler goes so guessing right where baby goes feels like a stitch or someone sticking a knitting needle in really worried is this normal?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kelly baby may have moved to the other side, it sounds like you've just pulled a muscle in your sleep ... I keep doing it all the time lately :dohh: How are you? x


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly -I had that a few times too, always seemed to be my lower right side, it is really quite sore and I was worried too. I think it was due to sleeping funny and pulled muscle/baby in funny position. It usually went away.

MMM - how are you? I can't make up my mind about a tens as I found it quite painful when she showed as the antenatal :dohh:

Pichi - going to view your pram now. Aww its great pixie loved it! Mine arrives tomorrow along with the car seat/base. Not sure where I am going to put it all really!

TS - I so hope this job is yours. I know what you feel about them being 'yours' I feel very protective of my patients especially one I have known for a few years now. I know the girl doing my job (the other nurses are all doing bits but 1 nurse will hopefully do the vast majority as it does need continuity) will look after them and be good.

afm - got my rings back on so maybe it was just an odd sausage finger day yesterday. Quiet day planned today, might pop into work to drop of a thankyou card and sweets.


----------



## too_scared

MMM, that is a great idea! I will have to have a look on ebay for one. Thanks :) How are you feeling today? I hope you are feeling better. 

Kelly, could it have been round ligament pain? Is it still hurting? If it has gone away it might have been round ligament pain. I get it if I get out of bed too fast or move too fast. Also, sneezing or coughing will hurt too if I don't bend at the waist first. It doesn't usually stay around for long, 5 or 10 minutes. But, if you are still hurting I think you either pulled a muscle in your sleep or slept funny. I hope you feel better soon!

Pink, it sounds like you have a lovely day planned. I bet the people at your work will love a visit from you. :) How are you doing? I can't believe how close you are!! So exciting. :dance: I am glad your swelling has gone down. Maybe you did too much yesterday? I got to go in my old class yesterday and spend some time with them because I was in for the special needs teacher. It was so nice, even if it was only for an hour. Thank you, I really hope I get that job too :)

I hope you are all well today. :flow: It is cold and rainy here today. I think a cozy day with a cup of tea and a blanket is in my future. :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

What do you guys think. The place where I am getting my pram from only had black and red when I ordered. I see now online they have a green version (They used to do different colours so probably selling off old stock) which I really like but do I need another pram section?

https://www.mothercare.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-MCENGB-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=233200

It is not a lot of money but it could be spent on better things things. I am torn! Is it too girly for a boy too?

ts - glad you had a nice day with your 'children'. Hopefully the school will see how good you are with them and that job is yours.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I found it really helped in labour I used it all the way through even towards the end too! By the time I was in the transition stage though I forgot all about it :haha: I really would recommend it for the early stages of labour. 

I'm not too bad. Got a bit of a headache at the minute but ill get some tablets later. Just waiting to get some lunch before picking little man up from nursery.

Pink for £54 down from £180 I'd get it!! X


----------



## CatchBabyDust

I dont know how i tumbled onto this thread..but i'm glad i'm here!..such a great one.. I am exactly in this situation...just found out i'm pregnant... I had a mmc in august..and then got af 32 days later...and fell pregnant that cycle.. I'm so nervous about this pregnancy that i cant feel excited or happy..yeah i'm grateful , i just dont wana take it for granted incase something goes wrong..I see most of u ended up with a perfect healthy pregnancy which gave me hope..yet..at only 6 weeks..im kinda "not there yet" ..not ready to really feel safe and relaxed.. I'm even trying to put my mind off that i'm pregnant till i see my dr in 10 days..... Im leaving it in the hands of god...nothing i can do. dont wana get too excited like last time..! It was too much of a shock for me..

I'm looking for hope and support here :) wishing sticky vibes to all of us..and congrats to those who have had their healthy rainbows :)


----------



## too_scared

Welcome CatchBabyDust :) The ladies here are wonderful and have helped me through so many wobbles with this pregnancy. You will definitely get lots of support and hope in here. There is lots of PMA (positive mental attitude) going around :)

Pink, I LOVE that green! I think it would be great for either a boy or a girl. It is a little brighter than the green I have my walls painted in the room which will become the nursery. I think it is great for either. I love green. I think it is a great price too! 

MMM, I hope your headache goes away soon.

Oh, I called my dr to check if the results from my scan were finally in. The nurse said it was all good and that the dr had signed off on it. She said to just follow up at our regular appt (which is next Friday). I am sure everything is good or they would have rushed it more, right? I had my scan on Oct 9th. I am sure I am worrying needlessly. :shy: Does the worry ever go away? I am more worried about the position of my placenta now. I was told at my scan that it was low, less than 3 cm from my cervix. That has me worried. But, I don't really know if I need to be worried. I can't wait for my appt!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi CBD! The first few week are never easy. I too had a mmc so know how difficult it is to get too excited. In fact I don't think I got really going till after my 20 weeks scan! As the founder of this thread (who had her baby boy 5 weeks ago!) says, take it one day at a time, you are pregnant today. WE have all been where you are and know what you are going through.

MMM - OH says to go for it. It's not for the chassis just the sitting/pram bit but I could interchange them on my chassis when the black one and chassis arrives tomorrow. Hope the headache clears soon.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Welcoem CBD :)

Huge congrats!! :)


----------



## kelly1973

pink i think you should go for it i love it


----------



## CatchBabyDust

THANK U SO MUCH! 

Loving the warm welcome :thumbup: congrats to the founder!! 

I will try to relax as i am still worried every single day.. need to cheer up.. Im waiting on my appointment..and hopefully each appointment will make me more relaxed everytime...

Looking forward to getting to know u :) i will keep my eyes on this thread :blush:


----------



## too_scared

At the beginning of this pregnancy I forced myself not to worry. I kept telling myself that this was our forever baby and that was that. It really made a big difference to my stress level. It was much easier to get through the beginning with this attitude. I definitely had my moments of stress/worry but I tried really hard to keep positive. 

I love the mantra "today I am pregnant and for that I am grateful". Is that Mrs. Miggins' or Lozdi's mantra? I'm sorry ladies, baby brain is in full swing at my house!


----------



## pichi

Pink, with your pram could you not take the black carrycot back and get it exchanged for the green perhaps? And green can be girl or boy id say :)


----------



## Clobo

Hi all :wave:

*Catch*, welcome and congratulations, loads of :dust: for you chick

*Crystal*, congratulations on your LO, hope you are all doing ok??

Hope everyone is ok, sorry i havent been around lately, this thread moves so fast .... so many exciting things coming up, some babies due soon, scans coming up ... cant wait to see all of your progress!!

We are ok, discovered at Rhyme Time at the library today that Danny loves nursery rhymes so need to get a book/cd and learn all the words!

Big hugs xxx


----------



## too_scared

Hi Clobo! Good to see you :) That is so cute that Danny likes nursery rhymes. I wonder which one will be his favourite as he gets older? <3


----------



## kelly1973

hi clo lovely to hear from you would love to see a pic of danny.
wheres crayz hope your ok chick
hope your all ok xxxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww that's so cute Clobo :cloud9: My two still love nursery rhymes now :D

Got my scan today, not feeling too worried about it as heard baby's HB this morning :cloud9: x


----------



## pinksmarties

MMM - can't wait to see pics!!

Clobo - awww so lovely he is enjoying nursery rhyme time!

Morning all!

waiting in for my pram/car seat delivery. Hope it arrives this morning as I fancy nipping into town later. Still haven't ordered the pram seat in green. I googled and some (real) pictures show it is as a much paler green so will have a think.


----------



## too_scared

Oooh MMM, I can't wait to see the picture :dance:

Pink, I hope the delivery comes soon. :)

I hope you all have a great day.:flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Is there not one in a nearby store you can go have a look at Pink? Fingers crossed your delieveries been and you've managed to get into town.

How are you today TS? How's everyone else?

Baby is perfect :cloud9: was bouncing around all the time that we couldn't get the measurements :haha: it certainly didn't like the ultrasound :D It was amazing :cloud9:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/scan.jpg z


----------



## kelly1973

mmm wicked pic so pleased everything went well xxx


----------



## too_scared

Look at that beautiful baby!! :cloud9: MMM, SO happy for you :) Your DD's hat is getting closed to done... I almost have the hat itself done and then I have to make the eyes and beak. :happydance:

Kelly, how are you today?

The weather here is miserable today. :wacko: Driving to work was a little nerve wracking because it was misty/rainy/foggy/dark and that makes it really hard to see if there are moose on the road. But, I made it there and back just fine so all is good :) 

I hope you are all well. :flower: I hope you all have a relaxing Friday night! I have to make my Halloween costume for tomorrow night so I don't know how relaxing my evening is going to be! Haha!


----------



## kelly1973

not bad thanks ts snowing here and bitter cold couldnt get warm all day dont you kust hate that, i think its so cool when you talk about moose, id love to see one.
yeh im a sweet potato,not long ts till your scan.


----------



## too_scared

I really hate it when I can't get warm. Have you tried a warm bath? Or maybe a nice hot mug of tea and a blanket? I hope you can get cozy and warm soon. I don't even want to think of snow yet! I hope it goes away soon. 

Moose are pretty neat but I really hate to see them when I am driving. Moose accidents kill people every year in Newfoundland. The highway I drive on is narrow and the trees go very close to the road so they can just pop out onto the road so fast. So far this school year I have only seen 3 and luckily enough they were far enough in the distance for me to stop no problem. I still get a big fright and an adrenaline rush. Once time I had one jump right out in front of me and really scared me. I was able to stop no problem but then he just stood in the middle of the road and stared at me. THAT was scary! I know I was in my car but he was HUGE and had a huge rack (antlers). He finally walked off into the bushes and disappeared again. Last summer we saw a young moose standing in the middle of a small pond on the side of the highway. That was really neat but we didn't get any pictures. :( I don't know if I have many pictures at all, actually. 

My favourite is seeing bears. I love bears but I hardly see them. I saw a mommy bear and her 3 cubs (I think one was adopted as bears usually only have 2 and one was smaller, they will adopt a cub from another bear if she is killed somehow) one day last year. Bears are totally awesome. I see foxes and mink occasionally too. I think where I live is VERY different from where you guys live. :haha:

I didn't even notice that you turned 18 weeks today!! How exciting!!! :happydance: :dance: So close to 1/2 way there!! I am so very happy for you.

So soon for both of our scans! :cloud9:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I won't get chance to reply properly over the weekend as I'm really busy at work. 

Thanks TS that's great! Thank you again!! X


----------



## too_scared

No problem at all :) I love doing stuff like this! I hope your weekend goes smoothly.


----------



## pinksmarties

MMM - great pic!! Do you have to go back for another scan for measurements? Not sure if you are getting the NT done or not. Hope work isn't too bad. How will the clock going back affect you? Luckily I nver did night shift and I requested the time change weekend off after learning my lesson one year!

Kelly - Snowing here too. Not impressed its not even November. I know its not going to last but like you I HATE being cold.

TS - Wow it sounds so lovely where you are are although a bit scary with the moose. We have to drive along similar country roads with tree either side and I often worry about deer leaping out as occasionally you do see them on the side of the road. Obviously no where near as big as your moose but still a worry. Other than that it will be foxes, badgers etc. Seeing bears would be wonderful.

Hope everyine else is doing okay today, bit quiet at the moment.

afm - OH on work for a few hours and to see physio. Pram etc arrived late this afternoon and it took ages to put together, some of the instructions were pants. Got a little excited but was so tired it took the edge off so had a 2.5 hr nap after tea. Just wondering if the flu/whooping cough thing is catching up with me as I have feeling off for a couple of days.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you Pink, no he managed to get them although I was measuring 12+2 and 12+6 :lol: but 12+2 was closer to my dates so we stuck with that. No I'm not having the NT. When do the clocks go back??? :lol: I dunno I've never worked when the clocks changed :haha: I'm more or less busy from 7am through to 9.45pm tonight :( eurgh not looking forward to today ... especially in the snow!! 

Have a good weekend all x


----------



## pichi

Mmm lovely scan :) glad all went well. Little monkey not wanting to get scanned though 

Yay for prqm arriving pink - just a shame it was late on in the day it arrived :( did you go for the green? Im in mothercare today picking up a bag so i can have a look and see if they have the green to take a pic for you? :) 

T_s where you live sounds amazing! I think id get freaked out seeing a moose just stareing staring at me though. I think id get a bit excited though at seeing it also though as it would be so new to the likes of animals we see here. 

Snow also here - hope if it is going to snow it does its business now so when mr arrives- getting to the hospital and going out for walks will be easier :)

nothing exciting happening here really - curtains have been finished, bedsheets made, room painted! And now all that's needed is to go choose a carpet today :D and I have noticed it is now just 20 days until 'launch!' eek!


----------



## too_scared

Pink, I think that seeing deer would be just as scary to me! Haha! I just don't like things jumping out at me when I am driving. We don't have deer here, but we have caribou. I think it is much more rare to hit them because they travel in huge herds and if they are on the road usually there are about 10-20 of them at the time. :haha: Shawn used to drive back and forth to work through a well known caribou herd area and one day go stuck for 20 minutes because they wouldn't move off the road. Silly things! I'm sorry you are feeling sicky lately. I hope you are feeling better today. I bet it was so exciting to get your pram put together. Really extra real now! 

MMM, I am glad your LO cooperated for the measurements. So awesome that you are measuring ahead. :dance:

Pichi, I was SO scared when the moose was staring at me! I was trying to figure out if I could reverse and turn around without making him charge the car! I am so happy he decided to move on. Haha! I am such a wimp!! I was in my SUV, so not even a small car. :wacko: I should post some pictures of what it looks like around here. Probably not today though since it is foggy and raining and grey. You are SO close now!! SO super exciting!!! And you have everything done!! :happydance: Woooo!!

I hope the snow has melted away again for all you ladies. I hope it stays away now too!

We are leaving now to drive into town to pick up the crib. Weird... :haha: 

Have a good day!


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :flow: I hope you all had a nice, relaxing weekend.

We went into town yesterday and got our crib and change table. We also picked out 2 dressers (and a double bed frame - a whole bedroom set) from Shawn's nan's house. It is the oldest one they had in the house and full of family history. I love it. We will use the bed for baby once she/he is big enough. :) We also chose our car seat and stroller. My parents are buying the car seat for us so we will probably pick it up in 3 weeks when we go into town again. Things are getting real now!

I have been feeling kicks more consistently now too. <3 And Shawn was able to feel them from the outside on Thursday night! I felt it on Friday. Baby kicked quite hard then! It was pretty cool. It really makes it real that there is a baby in there! 

I have a question about Braxton Hicks. I have been getting a tight-ish feeling right in the middle of my tummy, low down. It only lasts for about 30 seconds or so. Do you think that is BH or is it maybe baby moving? It is not painful at all, and to be honest I don't really know for sure if it is tight or just a different feeling than what I am used it. It is only right in the centre and low down. It happens quite a bit when either Shawn or I put our hand on my tummy. What do you think?

Oh, here are some moose pictures. We saw 2 moose driving home last night. I think they were both cows, or a cow and an older child. No antlers. They were right on the side of the road but when we stopped they started to run into the woods. I asked them not to run away that I wanted to get a picture and they actually stopped and looked at me! So weird! Anyway, the pictures are terrible because I took them with my cell phone and it was getting dusky.

I hope you are all well :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0251.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 8









IMAG0252.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kelly1973

love the pics mindy sooooo cool, glad you are feeling kicks i cant wait how exciting any pics on your new furniture crib etc xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. 

Hope you're all well. :)

PinkSmarties - which pram is it you've got? 

Clo - that is so cute about Danny at rhyme time. Glad you had a lovely time there. I'm rubbish at nursery rhymes. Guess I'll have to learn then again next year. 

AFM - Scan this morning and am sooo nervous. :( I know chances are it'll all be fine. But we've just never had a scan that was good news so at the minute it's very daunting. 

Hopefully I'll have a lovely picture like MMM to update with when we get back x


----------



## kelly1973

cant wait cupcake for your lovely pics xx


----------



## pichi

the moose is just staring at you! haha i think that's fascinate me and freak me out at the same time :haha: glad you got your furniture all picked up. it all starts getting real when the nursery starts to get done and little items make their way into every part of your home hehe

hope everyone is well this morning :) 

AFM just trying to sell my old pram - gumtree is getting it first :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like your getting sorted Mindy :D I can't wait to start buying all that sort of stuff :D We've got to sort the bunk beds out for DS and DD first so we can clear DS's room for baby.

I'm not sure what the feeling is tbh hun. I really can't remember what BH's are like, but it does just sound like everything is normal :hugs: 

OMG you can see it staring at you ... that would totally freak me out :lol:

Good luck Cupcake I can't wait to see your piccie :flower:

I've got loads of clothes to get rid of here Pichi, gumtree is something I've never tried! Do you tend to sell much on there? I'm ready just to throw them in the bin coz I cba listing them on eBay :lol: 

AFM: Still off work today ... not sure if I'm going to make it tomorrow tbh as my back is still really sore ... my chest isn't too bad but my back is. I've also had a thumping headache for over a day :( paracetamol don't work so I think it is a tension headache :( X


----------



## pichi

Keep your stuff and look out for jack and jill markets for selling clothes :) a friend of mine does them. I've never used gumtree do hoping for a bit of luck haha. Don't have room for the peach and the donkey in the house!


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - great pics of the moose, they look massive!! Like pichi says getting the nursery together is lovely but it still took me a while to relax into it.

Cupcake - good luck today, can't wait to see pics.

pichi - I have bought some wardrobes before off gumtree and tried to sell a dining room table (didn't sell) but I think your pram will go very fast. Do you have a link, wish I could have bought it off you.

MMM - lots of jack and jill sales. I was going to go to one on Sunday in Dundee but was only looking for one thing and didn't fancy the huge queue! We need another isofix base for OH car. It won't be the main baby transport car so don't want to spend a lot.

I'll post a pic of the pram and car seat.


----------



## pichi

I can post a link to it yeah :) we are looking for £360 for it - paid more than that for it! 
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/icandy-package-for-sale-in-need-of-a-good-home/1002294692

Jack and jill markets are fab to sell at apparently because the queues are huge!
Just a note: not trying to sell on this thread just so admin know :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hey ladies.

Here's my scan picture:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/47AC43CE-E07F-4BD3-8EE8-770376D9CBAF-242-0000000FA181B858.jpg

Measuring exactly for the date I thought. She says all looks perfect and then mentioned she couldn't see the stomach, so that's shaken me a little, but I know it's tiny this early. So hopefully all be visible in 4 weeks as my gender scan is all booked.

Any nub/skull guesses?


----------



## pichi

Lovely scan pic cupcake :) I think ill guess girl, although it seems everyone is having boys just now!


----------



## pinksmarties

Wonderful scan pic!! I think girl too. They never mentioned seeing/not seeing anything like that on my 12 week scan, like you said it would be SO small at that stage anyway.

argh -so tempting might have to show pics to OH pichi!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Looks like Jack and Jill markets are only in Scotland :( might try gumtree though x


----------



## pichi

Are they just in Scotland? I'm sure there is an English equivalent somewhere :)


----------



## kelly1973

lovely scan pic cupcake, ive been looking at prams lately what do you ladies think of the mutsy urban ridersi live on a farm so big wheels are a must, not that ill be getting new. hope your all ok not long for you ladies, im soooooo tired lately.


----------



## pichi

there is a woman on gumtree trying to get my asking price down! £900 to £360 is a BIG saving :dohh: pink you are welcome to have a looky at it if you want :haha:

Never heard of the mutsy - will have to have a looksy :D


----------



## kelly1973

cool tell me what you think pichi


----------



## pinksmarties

Pichi - I would love to, I really would, but can't justify getting another pram. Not sure I could even take the new one back. I would gladly pay the full asking price so she is being a bit cheeky and stick to your guns.

Kelly - https://www.mumsnet.com/reviews/pushchairs/travel-systems/9480-mutsy-urban-rider

Had a look, looks good and love the different colours too. Pram shopping was very stressful for me and although my one does everything I need it to do and I may really love it once I start using I wish I had gone with my heart and not just my head.


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, I don't have any pictures of the crib yet. It was taken apart when we got it. Once we get it all sanded and painted and put together I will take a picture. :) It is not really modern with straight lines and thick posts, it has turned spindles and posts. But, I think it will really be nice once it is all painted. We are going to do it bright purple! (sorry if I already mentioned this... baby brain!) I can't wait! Don't worry, I am sure you will be feeling kicks any day now :cloud9: My kicks are still not regular, but they are definitely getting stronger. 

Pichi, I hope you get your pram sold soon. :) Good luck! I am looking forward to getting the nursery started for things to start to feel more real. I think when things get started time will really fly then!

MMM, I hope you feel better soon. :( I hate headaches. I find them so hard to function with. Have you tried a cold compress on your head? I am sure you must have tried everything by now. :hugs: I hope you can get your DD and DS's room sorted soon. My sister and I had bunk beds when we were kids, we loved them. I thought it was pretty creepy when the moose stared at me too! :haha: I really didn't expect them to stop and look at when when I asked them to! It was weird!! 

Pink, I feel like you and I are quite similar :) I am trying hard to want to buy things but I can't even bring myself to buy any clothes for baby yet. Soon. The moose in my picture were actually on the small side. Bull moose can get up to 1500 lb and cows can get up to 800 lb. HUGE! :haha: And, the scariest of all is that they can run up to 55 km/hour and they swim really fast too, 10 km/hour! I love being surrounded by nature but it scares me too! :haha: 

Cupcakebaby, what a perfect little baby! :cloud9: So happy for you! I am going to guess girl too. 

I hope you are all well. I worked again today and it was great. The drive was yucky again, though :( Lots of fog. Have a great evening :flow:


----------



## pichi

kelly1973 said:


> cool tell me what you think pichi

ooo, it's quite a nice pram :thumbup: love the colours that it comes in. the hood on the seat unit looks nice and big which is always a plus and big sturdy wheels :) the teal colour you can get it in is lovely too. Only thing that puts me off is the thin-ness of the seat units... maybe they're thicker when it's a single but the Duo shown on bestbuggy.co.uk looks very thin.

https://www.bestbuggy.co.uk/category/tandem-pushchairs/mutsy-urban-rider-duo-seat/



pinksmarties said:


> Pichi - I would love to, I really would, but can't justify getting another pram. Not sure I could even take the new one back. I would gladly pay the full asking price so she is being a bit cheeky and stick to your guns.
> 
> Kelly - https://www.mumsnet.com/reviews/pushchairs/travel-systems/9480-mutsy-urban-rider
> 
> Had a look, looks good and love the different colours too. Pram shopping was very stressful for me and although my one does everything I need it to do and I may really love it once I start using I wish I had gone with my heart and not just my head.

no problems hun :thumbup: like i said, i'm not trying to flog it on here anyway haha. 

Think when i chose the Peach i read up on every single pram imaginable! sad as it is i like researching things until i can't take in much more info :haha: I would think if you've not used your pram and you're not sure of your choice you should be allowed/able to take it back :) 

what pram did you have your heart set on? I'm sure i heard you mention a bugaboo?

T_S i just have visions of a moose skooting about the water like a speedboat! :rofl:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad you've had a lovely day at work TS :) It's great when you enjoy your work.

My headache is still there :( I've tried everything, I had some paracetamol which took the edge off for a while and it's just coming back now, going to get some more tablets now. I'm just about to curl up on the couch with a cup of tea and hot water bottle.

Hows everyone today? x


----------



## pinksmarties

Pichi - I knew that but I would still love to have your pram! I just can't justify it in my head. OH happy if I did want to go for it but its me being my over practical self!!

ts - I saw the fog pic, not good especially with all the moose on the loose! Glad you had a good day.

MMM-:hugs: for the headache. Drink plenty of water and I hope the rest helps. I have been quite lucky that my headaches seem to have been better during pg.

afm - went food shopping this morning with OH and came home knackered. I think the variscosities were playing up as I could hardly stand straight. We must have looked a right pair, OH on crutches and me hanging onto the trolley!! Typically we ended up in the slowest queue and then the woman in front dropped her bloody yoghurt all over the floor, when all both us us wanted to do by that point was sit down!! My back was so sore too I actually wondered (fleetingly) if it was the start of something!! Normally I shop online but Mum had got the £5 off vouchers instore only.


----------



## too_scared

Pichi, that is hilarious! :haha:

MMM, I hope the tea and hot water bottle do the trick. 

Pink, I'm sorry you had so much to deal with at the grocery store :( Do you really think your back is a sign of things moving along? Or was it just wishful thinking? ;) I hope you are able to sit back and relax the rest of the evening.


----------



## pinksmarties

Nah, just wishful thinking!! Had a lie down when we came home and hot water bottle on the back and its much better now! DTD this morning in a 'funny' position (due to OH only having one functioning leg) probably caused that. :haha: Full moon tonight though.


----------



## too_scared

Haha! You're silly! That could have been the reason for sure.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Dtd??? What the hell is that when its at home? Hang on, if I cast my mind back to April I have a vague memory of it! 
Hi everyone. Hope all is well. Mindy, love the moose photos. 
Cupcake congrats on the lovely scan. 
Day 3 of the house swap. All going ok apart from hideous futon sofa and lumpy concrete bed. Off to Peppa Pig world tomorrow, been dying to take Edie for ages so its worth the pain just for that. Hope she is well enough to enjoy it though she hasn't been well. She spent all Saturday night throwing up (which didn't help my exhaustion) and she hasn't really eaten since.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink has it sunk in yet that you are on maternity leave? Hope you feel better for some rest.


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi everyone apologies for being so quiet lately, still been stalking though

Glad to see everyone is still doing so well

Pink you and your oh sound like me and mine :haha: hes not on his crutches now but still hobbling and me walking round well waddling round very uncomfortably :haha:

Had my last scan last tues and they estimated him at 5lb 15oz so was already 2oz bigger than his brother was and he was born at 38+5, I can't seem to get much sleep at the min, I said it as a joke but really wish I had built a shelf in the loo to stick my pillow on :haha:

Loving all these prams, we have a silver cross linear freeway and I can't wait to use it, a friend I work with paid over £500 for it for car seat aswell and she sold it to us for £150 and its hardly been used, bargain :haha:

Mrs mmm and cupcake lovely scan pics 

Hope everyone is doing good :flower:


----------



## hopeithappens

Sorry didnt see your post mrs m glad the house swap is going ok, hope Edie feels better soon


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., I'm sorry you are so tired. :hugs: I hope you are able to sleep better once you get home again. I hope Edie is feeling well enough to enjoy the show tomorrow. Poor little girlie :( Happy 31 weeks for yesterday! I can't believe you only have a little more than 60 days left! :D

Hope, sorry you aren't getting much sleep either. :( I can't believe you are so close! I bet you are getting really excited to meet your new little man :)

I wonder who is going to meet their LO first, Pichi, Pink, or Hope! Another exciting few weeks coming up :happydance:

Here is my new 22 week bump picture. The first one is 22 weeks and the second is my 17 week bump picture. I don't really see much of a difference. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







cropped 22 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









cropped 17 weeks.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay Mrsmig - missing you! Hope Edie feel better very soon, I am sure the visit tomorrow will cheer her up no end. Its never easy sleeping elsewhere but to be on a rock hard bed is not good.:sleep: I know the bonfire went well and migglet liked the fireworks too! Just getting used to being off now, took a while as I was so tired after Mums visit but feel like I am relaxing a bit more into it now. 

Hi hope. Glad the scan went well, sounds like a nice size baby. I would like a scan to estimate smarties size but then I might panic if he was big!! So with you an the lack of sleep its horrible. I have started to nap when I am tired and that is helping. I NEVER normally nap but maybe its a good thing to get into and do when the baby sleeps.

Ts - there is a change, you do look slightly bigger and there isn't as much 'in' bit from under boob to bump if that makes sense.

just trying to sort out my bag a bit more, thought it was sorted till you look at some checklist etc then you realise what you have forgotten!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pink :) I hope you get your bag sorted soon. 

Can you guys tell I like green? :haha:


----------



## hopeithappens

Lovely bump pic ts you can definetly tell a difference
Yes getting very excited to meet my new little man, ryan keeps saying I want to see him, so I just explain he has to keep growing bigger before he's ready to meet everyone :haha:

Pink - I have started doing the same as far as napping is concerned sometimes I don't have a choice ill sit down and the next thing I know I've nodded off :haha: I just hope I can nap with this little man, Ryan suffered from colic quite bad and even without that was awake every 1-2 hours so every time he did fall asleep I couldn't because I kept thinking he's going to wake up any min :haha:, but everyone has said you never get two the same so here's hoping this little man sleeps :haha:

I keep gettin like period cramp Braxton hicks I've been gettin them on and off for weeks but its only the last 2 days I seem to be getting a lot more but not regular enough to think anything of it, I never had any with Ryan well I don't think I did :haha:

Can't wait to see more baby's and scan pics and find out if there's any girls or more boys :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can see a difference too Mindy. I remember posting two pictures at around the same gestation, with a similar gap saying I couldn't tell much difference, but in the mid 20's you seem to grow loads. I appear to be massive now. I can't take a photo here but I'll post one at the weekend. Looking forward to coming home on Thursday. Mum wants me to go to see her in Cheshire (other side of the country width-ways non UK girls!) and then that's it, no more travelling or long journeys for me until next year!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Mrs. M. :) I feel like my belly got big really early and then stayed that way for a while... :wacko: But, we saw our friends on the weekend and even though I saw them just about a week before, my friend's husband said I had "blown right up" since he saw me last! :haha: I think it was because I was actually wearing a fitted shirt rather than my regular around the house hoodie. My friend said she got upset with him when they got in bed that night for saying that! Hahaha! I don't mind, I just find all these changes weird and sometimes hard to get used to. Oh well, all for a good (the best!) cause.

I can't believe how much traveling you have to do. :( Are you driving to your mum's? How long will that take? Does sitting in a car bother your hips? I really hope not! Sometimes my hip will hurt driving to work, but that is only a 45 min drive.

I can't wait to see a new bump picture! Bumps are the best! :dance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lovely bump TS :cloud9: I think there is a little difference but as Mrs M says I think alot of people tend to get bigger and see the difference more in their 20s x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks MMM :)

How are you feeling today? Better I hope!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm not feeling too bad. Headaches gone and backs not too bad so I'm happy for now :lol: x


----------



## too_scared

I am glad you are feeling better :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Glad you are feeling better MMM.

Just had my sort of MIL (hard to explain) over for lunch to say thanks for getting us some bits and pieces and for knitting LOTS of baby stuff. I really struggle with her sometimes as she is quite opinionated (her mum is German and by that I mean they have a way of speaking that is quite blunt). She has made her feelings known before about Mums returning to work (why have children in the first place then) and 'all the things we didn't have back then' etc etc. She is a heavy smoker (I am currently washing all the stuff she has brought round) and I am not looking forward to the discussion where we tell her we are not bringing our baby to her house to see her (through the haze of smoke) although she is welcome here. I feel as if I am coming across ungrateful, I hope not but she and I are so very different and OH is a bit scarred from his upbringing with her that I worry about what she will be like with my LO.

We are planning on seeing the new James Bond film tomorrow, can't wait!!


----------



## Clobo

*MMMoo*, fab picture, so glad your scan all went ok chick :happydance:

*Mindy*, wow you see bears??? The most we see around here is deer and the odd wild rabbit!! I agree with Pink about your bump being bigger!!

*Pichi*, I think facebook have a For Sale bit somewhere? Good luck!

*Cupcake*, fab scan pic too, you can properly see the little face, ace!!! I wouldnt worry my dear, at 12 weeks they are still so small :hugs:

*Kelly*, dont know what your budget is or what you have been looking at but I love my I Candy Peach, its so strong and sturdy with solid tyres etc. Worth a look.

*Pink*, aw must be a real pain with you both being out of action at the moment, are people at least being kind to you when you are out and about??

*Hope*, happy 37 weeks chick!! Come on baby :baby:

How is everyone else?? :wave:

DTD  I dont remember that either!! Lucky OH got so much in the 2 years we were TTC, should have kept him going for a while!!! :rofl: 

Danny and I are fine, Lola is in season at the moment though so waiting for that to finish!! Danny and I are going to watch Skyfall tomorrow at a Mother and Baby showing, hope I actually get to see the film, plan on just feeding him the whole time I think!! Here is a little piccy . xxx
 



Attached Files:







Danny Walk.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pichi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Dtd??? What the hell is that when its at home? Hang on, if I cast my mind back to April I have a vague memory of it!
> Hi everyone. Hope all is well. Mindy, love the moose photos.
> Cupcake congrats on the lovely scan.
> Day 3 of the house swap. All going ok apart from hideous futon sofa and lumpy concrete bed. Off to Peppa Pig world tomorrow, been dying to take Edie for ages so its worth the pain just for that. Hope she is well enough to enjoy it though she hasn't been well. She spent all Saturday night throwing up (which didn't help my exhaustion) and she hasn't really eaten since.

I hope Edie is feeling better soon - poor wee one. hope she liked Peppa Pig world! i'd love to take Pixie but it's just too far to travel for us :( 

*T-S* that bump is coming along nicely :) you can tell the difference :thumbup:

*hopeithappens* it's so close now! i've also been having a lot of quite painful Braxton Hicks for the past few weeks but the wee man is still hanging in there :haha:



pinksmarties said:


> Just had my sort of MIL (hard to explain) over for lunch to say thanks for getting us some bits and pieces and for knitting LOTS of baby stuff. I really struggle with her sometimes as she is quite opinionated (her mum is German and by that I mean they have a way of speaking that is quite blunt). She has made her feelings known before about Mums returning to work (why have children in the first place then) and 'all the things we didn't have back then' etc etc. She is a heavy smoker (I am currently washing all the stuff she has brought round) and I am not looking forward to the discussion where we tell her we are not bringing our baby to her house to see her (through the haze of smoke) although she is welcome here. I feel as if I am coming across ungrateful, I hope not but she and I are so very different and OH is a bit scarred from his upbringing with her that I worry about what she will be like with my LO.
> 
> We are planning on seeing the new James Bond film tomorrow, can't wait!!

Wouldn't say you were sounding ungrateful at all. If we knew anyone smoked we specifically asked they didn't prior to coming to visit Pixie. If it's what you and your OH want then she should respect your wishes - no matter how much of the hump she gets because of it. 

as for mums returning to work - i think that's something that has changed over the years. personally i feel that returning to work makes me feel as though you're contributing towards the household income - even if it is a little amount. It also gives you time with adults again and proper conversation :haha:

*Clobo*: Danny is just so cute! see you have a Peach :haha::winkwink:

evening everyone else i may have missed! hope everyone is keeping well :flower:

nothing exciting happening here - just washed a few baby things and made last minute tweaks to the hospital bag. Just need to get some munchies sorted (if i have those in the house too early though i will just munch them though :haha:) 

going to attempt to draw up a template for a stroller seat liner and footmuff as well as a carrycot nest... hmm it could end badly :haha: then again it might not and i could make a few and make a few wee pennies while on Matty leave!


----------



## too_scared

Pink, I'm sorry you will have to have a possibly uncomfortable conversation with your MIL. I think that as long as she understands the dangers of smoking it should go over well. And, like Pichi said, people have to respect your wishes. I hope you enjoy the movie tomorrow night! 

Clobo, I don't see bears often. I think I have seen a bear 2 times in the past 3 years that we have lived here. I love it when we do see them, though! Danny is so, so cute!! I want to snuggle him. :)

Pichi, thanks :) I know my belly must be growing since I actually bump into things with it now! Haha! You are super talented so I am sure your pattern will turn out fantastically! I can't wait to see a picture of your finished nursery. :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Clobo - what a great pic of Danny!! Unbelievably cute.

Hope - I am not sure if I get BH or not. My tummy goes tight in odd places (not all over) but I also think that just might be smartie stretching out so not sure.

I noticed the same colours/pram on the picture too pichi! I am going to pop inot town before the pictures to get some extra bits for the bag. If I 'hide' the munchies hopefully I'll forget they are there and won't be tempted to eat them before actually getting to the hospital! I am also going to ring the mw led unit to see if I can visit and ask about water birth as the antenatal lady said that if you say you want one before going in then they'll give you priority over someone just mentioning it when they turn up - obviously depending on if they are free at the time anyway.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hopefully TS - just copied that paragraph onto my journal so I know I duplicated myself! Just wait till later if you are bumping into things now!!


----------



## pichi

i was wondering if i could get a little tour so to speak of the hospital this time because last time getting to labour ward seemed to take forever! wondering around a hospital while contracting is not great!


----------



## pinksmarties

I could send you a map of the hospital. If you head for A&E (the bottom entrance near the roundabout on the main roads) and go past A&E entrance continue up the hill on the right is the labour suite (short term parking though so OH will have to park on longterm carparks once you are settled). Don't go into the main entrance as is miles to walk!!


----------



## pichi

aw thanks hun. the way we went in was where the kids hospital wing is? and gone up the stairs there as my OH got given a code to park in the GP campus across the road :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

not sure if this will be big enough or readable.

Yes it next to the children's ward entrance. I didn't even know there was a GP campus bit near there to park in.


----------



## pinksmarties

Nope tiny pic :haha:


----------



## pichi

i think OH forgot/forgets that it's bloody hard wondering about having contractions :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Clobo, gorgeous photo of Danny! I hope you enjoy the film. I haven't been to the cinema since I was pregnant with Edie! I really have hardly been out at all in 3 years, mainly by my own choice. I like the sound of a mother and baby showing and feeding him throughout sounds like a good plan. 
Pink, hope the awkward conversation goes ok. I wouldn't want to take my children to a smoky house either. Edie saw a man smoking a cigarette in the street the other day and asked what he was doing and I changed the subject! Cowardly me! 
Pichi I hope you find your way into the hospital. I thought of you today at Peppa world as I saw a family with the Bugaboo Donkey. I was coveting it! It looked really lovely, sturdy but very compact. Peppa world was great. I'm exhausted.
Mindy I won't have to drive to my mums either her or mark will drive. It's about a 3 hour journey, long enough. My back is still hurting from Saturdays journey. 
Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., I'm glad you don't have to do the driving and it is good that it is only a 3 hour drive. I was imagining a much longer drive. 

I hope you are all well :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Been very quiet in here today! How is everyone? I am home sweet home!


----------



## too_scared

It must be so nice to be home! :) When do you go to your mum's? Or have you already gone?


----------



## kelly1973

hi mrs ive missed you, ive noticed its been quiet here hope everyone is ok, well im sleeping so bad where im sleeping on my left side my left hip shoulder and neck are killing me i must invest in a pillow. wow im 19 weeks today still no move ment hopefully soon scans soon ts? i hope crayz is ok she hasnt been on for a w hile.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not sure when I'm going to my mums. In a few weeks probably when I finish work. Kelly you will be feeling that movement soon enough. 
It's nice to be home, although my favourite mug just got broken accidentally, and not by me. It's only a mug but I'm quite upset about it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy 19 weeks Kelly!!

Great to see you back mrsmig!

Will be back later, taking OH to physio.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 19 weeks Kelly :) it won't be long before your feeling baby :)

Great to see you Mrs M and Pink. 

How's everyone this morning? Ill catch up later when I get home x


----------



## hopeithappens

Happy 19 weeks Kelly, you'll be feeling Lo bashing your insides in no time :haha:

Hope everyone is well been very quiet here today 

I got the whooping cough vaccine on tues and my god my arm has been so sore since I've got a big lump where it was put in, is this normal? 

I'm panicking a bit now as oh has gone down his friends for a drink (bout 5 min taxi ride away) which granted is not far but sorry tmi but had rather frequent loose bowel movements today, Braxton hicks have got a little bit stronger and more often but not to regular (yet :haha:) which is how it all started when I went into labour with Ryan, granted it could turn into nothing just wish oh wasn't away out


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I got a very sore arm too Hope! 
My owl hat arrived today! Mindy thank you so much. It's adorable. I can't wait to see baby in it. We finally settled on our girls name today, all three Christian names that we will give her if its a girl. I'm happy with what we have chosen, now lets see if I get to use them!
Baby has been squirming about in a really uncomfortable way tonight, I am at work and was doing a facial and I actually gasped in pain which was a little embarrassing. It's under my left rib and almost feels like baby is bending its knee, or got its two legs knotted up together. Whatever it's doing there is not enough room and it bloomin hurts!


----------



## pichi

happy 19 weeks Kelly - you'll start to feel movement soon i'm sure :)

Mrs Miggins; i bet you are glad you're back in your own house and own bed! :) how's Edie feeling now? since you carry high babies limbs i'm guessing are all up in your ribs? :( hope he/she isn't too mischievous :haha:

nothing exciting happening here. just getting last min things sorted :) been getting cramps and back pain but trying not to get excited :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pichi, yes I am very pleased to be home. I am getting lots of pain in the ribs but lower down too, tbh this baby feels huge, much bigger than Edie did at this stage. Took a bump pic at work tonight. 
I'm excited on your behalf about cramps and backache! You are so close now!
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/96B472EE-0458-49FC-A63E-4C75C0C014F9-1700-0000021A7B0F0E18.jpg
Almost 32 week bump.


----------



## pichi

aw you are very high up! bump suits you ;) can't believe you are almost 32 weeks! the time is just flying :) how big was Edie again? (i'm sure i've asked this loads hah :blush:)

this little man could come at any time now which is mad to think... i've been walking a lot and bouncing about with Pixie - hope he takes the hint :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you  Edie was 8lb 4. I am thinking a 9lber this time!


----------



## pichi

i'm back and forward with my guesses on this manny. some days i think he'll be around 8lb and other days i panic and think he'll be more 10lb! he's not particularly big feeling but then Pixie didn't feel particularly big and she popped out at a oz short of 8lb haha


----------



## kelly1973

mrs your bump really suits xx i cant believe how time is flying.
hope oh arrives home soon so you can relax a little
pichi wow not long cant wait
forgot to ask mrs what names have you chosen i love hearing what people are guna call there lo
hugs to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Looking stunning mrsmig!! Wonderful bump pic. 

I hope migglet stop kicking you in the ribs. Smarties is hurting me tonight to. I keep having to 'push' his feet/knee from where he is really trying to stick it out.

Hope - I am sure he will be home soon, so exciting we are all so near the end.

Can the mw estimate weight just by feel? I may get them to guess next week when I see her on Tuesday, I thought you could only tell by a scan.

Had another 2 hour nap this afternoon to make up for the bad sleep last night. I would love to tell you Kelly it will be better but for me it really hasn't. Despite everyone telling me how tired I will be afterwards I am beginning to think I'll have a better sleep on baby is here!!

Fully finished packing my bag tonight (apart form some goodies/drinks) with a huge list on my journal.

I was going to book myself in for a bikini (or more) wax to make things a bit easier to clean for afterwards. What do you girls think? - especially mrsmig. When I have had them before I have had to hold my skin etc but I am not sure I could reach now!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Go for it. The therapist will be able to help you stretch where you need to. Expect it to be a little more painful than usual but it will be worth it. I'm going to get the whole lot waxed off when I get chance so I don't have to think about it. 
I've posted a couple of comments on your list, hope you don't mind. I love that you thought to pack stuff for OH. That never occurred to me!


----------



## pinksmarties

I think I saw it on another thread tbh, just in case it ends up long labour he has something fresh to change into.

I'll book something for next week then. I sometimes trim and wax bits myself but I'd only end up slashing myself to bits atm!


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :)

I have missed so much today! I hope you are all well :flow:

Hope, I hope you OH isn't away for long. It is exciting how close you are!!

Mrs. M., I am so glad you got the hat today! I'm sorry if it is too big. I am still not too great at working out size. :wacko: I can't wait to see a picture of your LO with it on! What names did you settle on for a girl? Love your bump! Looking great :)

Pink, that is great you got your bag all packed! What a great idea to pack something for your OH :)

Kelly, how are you doing today? Happy 19 weeks! Time is flying!!

Pichi, how are you? I really am thinking your LO will come early. :)

MMM, I hope your backache has stayed away. 

I hope you are all having a great evening :)

I had a check up today. The baby's heart rate was 156 <3 The dr said baby is transverse. I was talking to my sister today. She is 36+1 today and baby is still transverse. She said she is getting a scan on Monday to check that baby has moved. If not they will try to move baby. If it refuses and stays transverse they are going to have to schedule a c-section. She said that baby is transverse because she is so short waisted. I am the same. We have short waists and long legs. Strange shape... :wacko: I am so scared that the same thing will happen to me, that baby won't go head down and then I will have to get a c-section too. :( I really hope that doesn't happen! I hope my sister doesn't need a section either! 

Have a great night :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy the hat is perfect. If its a little too big at first baby will soon grow into it. Edie loved it too! I hope the baby turns, your sisters too. Are you finding out gender? I'm sure you have said, sorry for not remembering.


----------



## too_scared

I'm glad the hat is good :) 

Thanks :) I hope the babies turn too. 

We are finding out the gender in 8 days! Well, really 7 now since today is almost over! Next Saturday. We are so excited! We are getting a 3D scan done. :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - I was transverse until I had my 34 weeks mw appointment. They did not seem concerned at all so you have plenty of time to turn. Although I can understand why you are worried if your sister is transverse, it may not be the same for you. Not long now till your scan!!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pink :) I know I have tons of time still for baby to turn, but I am a teeny bit worried with my sister still having a transverse baby now. I hope they are able to manipulate baby into the right position for her.

I am so very excited for the scan!


----------



## pichi

ah these little babies can be very headstrong haha! Hope that your little 1 wants to be right way around and that your sisters baby also turns. A section isn't bad but worst bit is feeling slight disappointment not birthing baby the 'normal' way. As long as you don't (or your sister) blame yourself for it :hugs: sorry for ramble haha :dohh:

Urgh forgot how bloody uncomfy the last few weeks are >_<! Feel like my hips are about to fall apart


----------



## Clobo

*Pichi*, I agree, the c section wasnt as bad as i thought it would be, longer recovery time but that goes quickly and you'll only want to be at home with your new baby anyway. I was slightly disappointed i didnt get to push him out but i did get to experience contractions!

*Hope*, yep my arms really ached and had big lumps after my jabs too :hugs:

*Pink*, I kept going for waxes before i had Danny, i have a hollywood anyway and was so pleased when they didnt have to shave and it deffo makes things easier afterwards!!

*MrsM*, lovely bump, its perfect!!

Thanks for saying lovely things about Danny, of course i think he is beautiful but its good to know other people think he is a cutie, lol!!! He is asleep on me in his sling at the moment! Had him weighed yesterday, he is 13lb 5oz already!!! Chunker!!

Hope everyone else is ok?? xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) I don't think I will be too upset if I need a section. I would love the experience of having baby the regular way but I know sometimes that isn't possible. Also, if I have to have a section because baby stays transverse I don't think I will get to experience contractions because it will have to be scheduled since going into labour with baby transverse wouldn't be good. Or at least that is what my sister was telling me last night. She said she would probably be scheduled earlier so there is no chance of going into labour. I don't know. I have lots of time to figure all of this out. :)

Pichi, I hope your LO comes soon so you don't have to be so uncomfortable for much longer :hugs:

Clobo, Danny is growing so well! 13 lb 5 oz! Wow! He really is a cutie, no worries there :)

I hope you are all good. We have another yucky, rainy, foggy day here. Great time to get lots of housework done. :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

CupcakeBaby said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Here's my scan picture:
> 
> https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/47AC43CE-E07F-4BD3-8EE8-770376D9CBAF-242-0000000FA181B858.jpg
> 
> Measuring exactly for the date I thought. She says all looks perfect and then mentioned she couldn't see the stomach, so that's shaken me a little, but I know it's tiny this early. So hopefully all be visible in 4 weeks as my gender scan is all booked.
> 
> Any nub/skull guesses?

I read the stomach of a newborn is the size of a marble- so imagine how tiny it is in the first tri! Would take super powers to see that!


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> Thanks ladies :) I don't think I will be too upset if I need a section. I would love the experience of having baby the regular way but I know sometimes that isn't possible. Also, if I have to have a section because baby stays transverse I don't think I will get to experience contractions because it will have to be scheduled since going into labour with baby transverse wouldn't be good. Or at least that is what my sister was telling me last night. She said she would probably be scheduled earlier so there is no chance of going into labour. I don't know. I have lots of time to figure all of this out. :)
> 
> Pichi, I hope your LO comes soon so you don't have to be so uncomfortable for much longer :hugs:
> 
> Clobo, Danny is growing so well! 13 lb 5 oz! Wow! He really is a cutie, no worries there :)
> 
> I hope you are all good. We have another yucky, rainy, foggy day here. Great time to get lots of housework done. :wacko: :haha:

The danger with a transverse baby is that if there is nothing engaged, neither head nor bum, then if the waters were to go, the cord could drop down first and thats considered to be an emergency situation because if the cord goes first then a part of the baby presses down the oxygen supply can be cut off very quickly- thats why I got the late scan to check for position, the midwife couldn't confirm engagement and had to be 100% sure something was engaged, be it butt or bonce!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Loz! How are you and Tenzin doing?


----------



## Lozdi

Just had a ton to read through! I am pressed for time nowadays, trying to conquer my house is no easy task, especially with the 2 older boys actively thwarting my every effort.

Wow Clo that is some size!

Isn't baby brain meant to go away when we give birth? I've just read a bunch of pages and now I'm blank.

I wonder who will pop next! :happydance:

Now idea what Tenzin weighs as I haven't had 6 week visit yet, the HV is coming on tuesday.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz I'm not sure my baby brain ever went. I just think it gets worse with each baby! Just been over to Pichi's journal, sounds like she could be next! 
My baby feels HUGE. I cannot have another 8 weeks to go. I don't feel like I can possibly get big enough.


----------



## Lozdi

Maybe Migglet feels huge because your more aware of him or her this time? What does your midwife say? Mine felt my tummy when I was in labour and said baby felt between the sizes of my other 2, so between 7 and 8lb 12! They were shocked when he weighed in at almost 10 :haha:

Your bump is so high up! Thats gotta make baby feel big, all that fighting with your ribs. :wacko:

All is well here apart from needing about an extra 6 hours per day to keep on top of everything and get enough sleep. He sleeps well, has chunks of deep sleep over night, co sleeping and bf'ing going very well! My other 2 keep waking me at 6 am though, which is slap bang in the middle of one of baby's sleep chunks, and NOT a helpful time at all for me to get rudely woken by yelling :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The midwife said baby was a good size, but I haven't seen anyone for 4 weeks! Baby was measuring a week ahead then. I don't see her again for another 2 weeks either. My bump is really high so I'm getting the wriggling in the ribs but I'm getting lots of movement low down too. I can almost feel it in my hips!


----------



## Lozdi

Well what made Tenzin so heavy despite the the midwives being sure he wasn't, is the length- they didn't measure him at birth as they said they don't now, but he has a long body, which accounted for the lump under my ribs while he was as engaged as he could be- thats what threw the midwife into thinking he had gone 'free' instead of engaged. His head was very very low down yet he could still use my ribs to scratch his butt on! He had a big belly too, thats what made the growth scan estimate big. :haha: I never measured ahead on bump size, always spot on average, but the abdominal circumference of him at the late scan was massive, I put it into that calculator thingy and it told me 43 weeks gestation :haha: High up bump might make larger measurement, I don't know because I always carry low.


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi! It is nice to hear from you :) Sorry you are so pressed for time and tired :hugs: Is there anyway for your 2 older sons to be occupied with quieter activities in the morning so you can sleep more? I am glad things are going so well with Tenzin. :) I can't wait to hear how much he weighs when you have your home visit. 

Mrs. M., it must feel very weird with your LO so close up in your ribs. Did you carry Edie that high? I hope baby drops some soon. :hugs:

I hope everyone is doing well :) I am super sleepy this weekend. I don't know what it is, but I feel like I could sleep all day today and yesterday. I think I slept 10 hours Friday night and about 9 hours last night. I hope this is not a sign of things to come! :haha: I think it was because I worked so much last week and didn't get in bed at a sensible time either night. I stayed up way too late :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sounds about normal to me Mindy! I tend to stay up too late as Mark does, but I catch up on sleep and rest during the day. 
Yes I carried Edie really high as well. Now my nausea has finally gone, other than the extra twinges which are apparently par for the course in second pregnancy, I feel just like I did when I was pregnant with her. Except this baby feels a lot bigger.


----------



## too_scared

I'm glad your nausea has gone away :) I hope this LO isn't too big. Maybe it is like Lozdi said, Miglett feels bigger because you are more aware? I hope so!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mindy it's probably all the working you've done. I know what you mean though, when I'm at work till 10 it's usally about midnight by the time I get into bed!! 

I've been pretty quiet this weekend too mixture of being busy and really tired!! X


----------



## too_scared

Wow! Working until 10 is crazy. I get off at 3 and I am tired. :haha: Well, if I am out of town then I have a 40-45 minute drive to get home, but I don't mind the drive too much. Gives me time to unwind after school.

I hope you can catch up on some sleep soon!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: I know it kills me at times! Good thing I've got 2 days off this week (Tuesday for DD's birthday and Thursday my normal day off) plus I've also got the next 4 weekends off too :happydance: I'm not back at work on a weekend till 9th December :D I've just dropped my hours at work from 20 to 14 so hoping I don't get so many late nights ... I'm thinking of seeing about getting my 14 hours into a Monday and Tuesday as I am available to work 22 hours so getting 14 hours into those shouldn't be too hard. Then I will have a Wednesday, Thursday and Friday off.

Have you done anything today Mindy? X


----------



## too_scared

That is great that you have dropped your hours some. :) I hope it gives you time to really feel better once and for all. :hugs: How is your head feeling today? I hope your DD has a wonderful birthday. How was her supper last night?

Today I worked on a scarf that I am making for my sister for Christmas. I ran out of yarn and will have to wait a few weeks to get more until we go back into town. I am going to make her matching mittens too :) Then I started another owl hat. This one is for a friend of ours. I made their daughter one and now the dad wants one :)

Also, I made a huge pot of tomato pasta sauce. We always make big batches and freeze it in smaller batches so we can have homemade sauce whenever we want. :) Yum!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

My head hasn't been too bad today thanks. She had a lovely supper and was a very spoilt girly :lol:

Oh they sound lovely! I so wish I had the patience!! You'll have to keep posting pics to keep us up to date!

I don't like tomato based sauces so I usually just buy the ready made stuff as I won't taste it. I do like to make my own white sauce which is pretty basic really :lol: but I make it and freeze it for pasta. I might make some for tea tomorrow actually x


----------



## too_scared

Mmm, white sauce :) I have to figure out a recipe for dairy free white sauce. I shouldn't eat dairy but I still sometimes do. :shy: I have a recipe for a curry cauliflower soup that uses raw cashews as a cream substitute. I will have to figure out a way to do it with that. :) Usually when we want creamy sauce for pasta we make it with goat cheese. Just mush up goat cheese, add basil, a little lemon juice, 1/4 cup olive oil, and then some water from the cooked pasta to make it smooth. YUM! I think we will make that on Tuesday with shrimp and scallops. 

I'm glad your DD had a great birthday supper :) I am glad your head is feeling better too!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I dunno what Id do if I had a dairy intolerance! I love my milk and cheese :) I've never tried goats cheese. One thing I want to try is a goats cheese and caramelised red onion tart mmmm :lol:

How's everyone this morning. Sort of busy day at work today 9-10.30, 12-1.30, 7.30-9.15. Day off tomorrow as its DDs birthday and were also at a funeral :( x


----------



## too_scared

Oh my gosh! I could never handle a schedule like that. I like to go and get it all done at once! :haha:

I am just getting ready for work. Teaching grade 5 today. Another pouring rain day :( Blech for driving in the rain.

I hope you all have a good day :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I wish I didn't have to but I don't have any other choice :( I'm going to see about getting all my hours into 2 days. 

Have a lovely day hun x


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> Lozdi! It is nice to hear from you :) Sorry you are so pressed for time and tired :hugs: Is there anyway for your 2 older sons to be occupied with quieter activities in the morning so you can sleep more? I am glad things are going so well with Tenzin. :) I can't wait to hear how much he weighs when you have your home visit.
> 
> Mrs. M., it must feel very weird with your LO so close up in your ribs. Did you carry Edie that high? I hope baby drops some soon. :hugs:
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well :) I am super sleepy this weekend. I don't know what it is, but I feel like I could sleep all day today and yesterday. I think I slept 10 hours Friday night and about 9 hours last night. I hope this is not a sign of things to come! :haha: I think it was because I worked so much last week and didn't get in bed at a sensible time either night. I stayed up way too late :wacko:

The quietest thing they do is play with lego which involves rooting round in the box of very noisy lego! Tenzin sleeps right through noise, but I am tuned to sleeping very lightly at the moment, a side effect of co sleeping. :dohh:

Sleep as much as you can allow yourself too, its hard work growing a human!

MissMM I see you have a hectic week. Try to somehow take a little time for yourself amongst all the crazyness.

My 4 year old turns 5 on thursday, and has an eye test at the hospital booked for then, which I'm going to change, no one should have to go to the hospital on their birthday if it can be avoided. He failed the eye test at school, but the health lady reckons it could just be due to getting bored of it halfway through and not paying attention to the small letters :dohh: she said its common in his age group, but the hospital has the technology to actually tell if he has impaired eyesight or if he was just being typically 4. Considering he can spot a playground through dense trees from about half a mile away when distracted by sweets I'm sure his eyes are fine :haha:

Baby is laying next to me on the sofa, using his powerful leggies to inch himself along, making alot of cute noises and grinning like crazy. He does the cutest thing when he is falling asleep, he rolls his eyes alot then has a full on giggle to himself while almost totally asleep :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lots of littlies birthdays coming up on this thread! My daughter turns 3 next Tuesday and its her party on Sunday. Bless her she is so excited. I just can't believe it's three years since I became a mummy. I've never known time fly so quickly.


----------



## Lozdi

How are you handling the party? I'm dreading ours, and its only a small one! I convinced it will go wrong or no one will turn up :wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm handling it by NOT HAVING IT AT HOME!!! I can't think of anything worse. Local soft play cafe are doing it for £6 per child, all I have to do is provide the party bags and the cake. I know it would be cheaper to have it at home but we just don't have the room, bearing in mind each child will come with at least one parent plus a baby brother or sister.


----------



## pichi

That's not top bad a price though :) 

Hi girls. Still here I'm afraid haha getting really uncomfy and feel like he's massive! It may be that he is actually right way up and not head up like his sis was. mrsM cover your ears at this next bit; I had a little erm rummage so to speak and im around 2cm dialated but o know that means nothing really. Been having more cramps followed with back pain but nothing is making me think hmm this is it lol.

Glad to hear everyone is well :flower: will do a proper catch up on the lappy tonight


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies hi loz lovely to hear from you glad everythings ok with you.
Pichi so excited for you cant wait for your lo to appear.
mmm hope you have coped with your hectic day
ts not long till our scans im very nervous
hi to everyone else hope your all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

ladies whats it when the ladies on here talk about v day?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: pichi fingers crossed you get things started soon!! :) 

Mrs M I know what you mean we've tried the parties all ways, at home, at a community centre, at a soft play etc :lol: the ones that aren't at home are so much easier! 

On Saturday we just went to a local pub with a big soft play area and asked people to come along and pay for their own meals everyone enjoyed it :) x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Kelly it's viability day. 24 weeks is when a baby is classed as baby not a fetus anymore :flower: x


----------



## Clobo

*Loz*, my baby brain seems to be getting worse!!! I cant remember what I did yesterday!!

*MrsMig*, sounds like Danny was inside me, you might be in for a tall one!!

*Mindy*, sounds like you are nesting chick!! Cooking and crafting!! That pasta sauce sounds yummy!

*MMMoo*, what do you do for a job that you have hours like that my dear?? Sorry you had a funeral to go to :hugs:

*Pichi*, wow chick not long for you now then, good luck and cant wait to meet Mr Pea!! I giggle every time you say the word &#8220;lappy&#8221; as that&#8217;s what my friend calls a lapdance &#8230; I have visions of you and your bump doing a lapdance!!! :rofl:

How is everyone else?? :kiss:

*AFM*, Im ok, just hoping Danny hasn&#8217;t caught a cold, been around people that have developed colds and he just sneezed 7 times in a row and been very sleepy today &#8230; I guess he will have to have one at some point just dreading it means a poorly boy and no sleep :cold:

xxx


----------



## pichi

Yes that's what I do with my heavily pregnant self lol! Swan around and give my OH a lappy while looking like a moose :rofl:

Hope the wee man doesn't get s cold :( nothing worse than a poor wee buby :(

Oh nesting! Once you start you won't stop :haha: on the plus of your OH is lazy you sure as hell will get him shifting because pregzilla breaks out


----------



## kelly1973

lol pichi your sooooooooo funny

hi clo hope danny doesnt get a cold


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :)

I hope you all had a good day.

Kelly, I am sure your scan will be perfect :hugs: I can't remember, are you going to find out the gender when you go for your scan? I can't wait to find out the gender!! We need some pink in this thread!

Clobo, I really hope that Danny doesn't get sick. I hope you don't either!

Pichi, I really hope that Mr. Pea makes his appearance soon to get rid of this uncomfortableness! 

I am sorry that I have baby brain like nuts and I can't remember what I have read... :shy: I am so scared if it gets worse after the baby comes! You ladies scare me sometimes! :haha:

Right now I am sitting here in my pj's feeling like a stuffed sausage. :wacko: I find that eating supper makes me super uncomfortable. I can only eat a little bit at a time or I feel like I can't breathe. I don't know what I am going to do when I get bigger! 23 weeks for me yesterday, I have tons of growing to do. I actually had a few minutes today where I felt quite close to panicking because I felt so "full". Not full of food but just full. I felt like I couldn't breathe but I know I can. I had to get Shawn to rub my back for me for a little while to help relax. :wacko: I never eat a lot at a sitting, I never have, but now even my regular amount of food just about kills me. :( 

On another note, I have been feeling kicks in the middle of my tummy today, and kicks down to my lady parts. It is too good to be true that the baby might have turned that quickly. I will find out on Saturday what way baby is laying.

I am sorry, I know I have missed things I wanted to comment on.

Hi to Mrs. M., MMM, Lozdi, Pink, and everyone else! :flow:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy that's great that you have been feeling movement. At your stage they still have room to move about quite a lot. I was transverse at 21 weeks but head down by 28. 
Get used to the stuffed feeling! It doesn't get any easier! All part of the fun though. I've got heartburn giving me gip these days.


----------



## too_scared

That really sucks about the heartburn. I am not sure if I mentioned it here or not, but apples really are a miracle cure for heartburn. I promise (there is science behind it). They say granny smith but really, I have found any of them work. I think that is part of the reason why my main craving throughout this pregnancy has been apples. Also, I have read that heartburn during pregnancy means a baby with lots of hair! :)

I am over the moon with the movement. :cloud9: It makes me so happy to sit here and feel baby kicking away. I can feel it on the outside too for the past week. <3 It is wonderful. 

I am seriously scared about the full feeling getting worse. I honestly was near panic tonight. I am going to have to eat tiny bird sized meals from now on. I am thirsty but I can't possibly fit anything else in me right now.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Is it you who has the fear of throwing up? It's not that sort of feeling, it's just that you don't feel like you have any room left. You have to eat small portions! It's not a sick feeling at all so don't fret about that. I had heard about the apple thing just the other day, I really will have to give it a go. Gaviscon is good as well. I had it with Edie too and when she was born she had a right mop of hair.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, just a quick one before bed. I will catch up tomorrow fully!

with regards heartburn that means I'll have to take smartie for his first hair cut days after being born if that is the case!!


----------



## too_scared

It isn't the fear of throwing up, it is that I can't breathe and my stomach is really tight. I don't really eat much anyway, but I have to cut my meals in half I think :wacko:

Apples are great for heartburn. I have had heartburn since before my bfp. :dohh:


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies ts i have that full feeling all the time today i have pains just above my doodle is this normal like an acheing feeling. when did you first start feeling movement ts i really want to feel it too hopefully soon.
ive been lucky i havent had heartburn yet just sickness perhaps it means im guna have a baldy lol


----------



## pichi

Heartburn has been aweful this pregnancy and was with pixie too. She popped out with quite a bit of hair so maybe mr pea will be the same :haha: we are taking bets on if he will be a redhead like his dad too 
Ts if you sit up straight does that cramped feeling go away? Your tummy oven is expanding at a hell of a rate so all your other organs are having to accommodate... :hugs:
Kelly, it wasn't until 21 weeks roughly I felt movement proper with pixie :hugs: it won't be long I'm sure :)

Mw appt today, another scan and a talk about what will happen next week. Get the carpet fitted on Thurs too so nursery pics can finally R taken :D


----------



## kelly1973

cant wait to see nursery pics and all your hard work xx
forgot to add ts yeah im finding out gender i think im having a girl i cant wait


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, I was about 19 weeks when I started to feel random things that made me wonder if it was baby kicking. To me it feels just like a muscle twitch. For about a week I was wondering if I was making it up. But, since about 20 weeks I have been feeling movement that I know is movement, but still not consistent. It has only been consistent since about 21 weeks, probably part way through 21 weeks. Shawn was able to feel baby through my tummy for about a week and a half now (about the same time that the movement became consistent for me). But only on the sides. I still can't feel baby through the front of my tummy. I have an anterior placenta and maybe a little extra pudge there... :haha: I can feel baby quite often now. Last Friday I realized I was able to feel baby while I was at work and not really paying attention. I still can't feel baby if I am walking around. 

Don't worry, you will feel your LO so soon! You might be feeling things now and just brushing it off as gas or something else. I promise you will feel baby soon!! :hugs: I hope you are having a girl, we really do need some pink in here! I can't wait to see a new picture of your LO!

Pichi, if I sit up straight it does feel better but for some reason it wasn't quite enough last night. I am planning to eat in stages from now on. It is just frustrating. For lunch yesterday I ate a bagel and a big plum. The bagel seemed really big to me. I didn't feel overly full. My supper last night was about the same amount of food and I thought I was going to die. Maybe it is a combination of all the food I eat all day? All backing up in there?? :wacko: How are you doing today? Any more signs that Mr. Pea might be gearing up to meet his family? I can't wait to see a picture of your nursery too!!

I am getting sick :cry: I don't know if it is a sinus infection or if it is just a cold. But, I think I did figure out why I was so tired this past weekend. :dohh: My sinuses were blocked on the weekend but I assumed it was just a pregnancy thing. But, then last night my nose and throat started hurting and today it is a little worse. Boooooooooo.

I hope you are all well! :flow:


----------



## Lozdi

Garlic is good at seeing off colds, have some garlicky food if you like it.

I was 2 cm dilated a few hours before Tenzin made his appearance! But, you can be a bit dilated for weeks. 

We were going to have the party at soft play, but we are a bit skint this time of year what with the 2 oldest boys birthdays this month closely followed by christmas :argh: so instead, we will be taking over my oldests dad's house, just across the road. Its easier for food transport and he won't charge us to be there! The soft play place does food but I want to do the food myself. :haha:

Health visitor due in an hour, to finally weigh him. They were meant to come on friday but were understaffed. They better turn up this time as I can't take him to this weeks clinic if they dont as clinic is 9-11am and I have a 40 minute dental appointment at 9 am and no way am I going to go to the last half of clinic with a numb face. :wacko:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Lozdi :) I love garlic and eat it in some way pretty much every day. Tonights supper wasn't supposed to have garlic but I think I will add some to the shrimp and scallops tonight when I cook them. 

Hopefully the health visitor shows up on time. I really can't wait to hear how much Tenzin weighs! That is a great idea to have the party across the street. Very convenient and you don't have to clean! :haha: When is the party?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Looking forward to finding out what he weighs now Loz. Pichi I hope the scan goes ok. 
Mindy, hope you feel better soon. Sinus infections are so horrible. I have had to have antibiotics a couple of times this pregnancy. 
Kelly you will feel those movements soon I promise. Like Mindy said look out for what feels like tiny muscle spasms.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Mrs. M. I usually get sinus infections a few times a year. I really should be using my neti pot regularly. I am nervous about taking antibiotics during pregnancy. How did you find them? Did they make you stomach sick?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No they were fine. I wasn't allowed to have my usual antibiotics I had to just have penicillin. The first ones I had the doctor told me to stop taking it as soon as I felt better so I did, but then it ended up coming back so I had to finish the course in the end. They didn't make me sick at all though.


----------



## too_scared

That seems strange that the dr wanted you to stop as soon as you feel better. I thought that was the first rule with antibiotics, always finish the whole course even if you feel better. I am glad the second lot made you feel better.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah it was a precaution with me being pregnant. They weren't keen to prescribe it either time, and I really wanted to avoid taking them but once I get a sinus infection I simply don't get rid of them by myself. It's just constant pain and discomfort until antibiotics get rid.


----------



## Lozdi

HV just went, he is weighing 5.96 kilos, so roughly 13 lb 1 oz! She was very impressed with his alertness and feeding. 

I am going to make some flapjacks, the ultimate milk food! Supply is good, and I want to keep it that way! :holly::mamafy:


----------



## Lozdi

We had fireworks over the road last night. Last year, I was in the hospital having the medical for the mmc on bonfire night. I could hear the fireworks in the hospital room but didn't look out the window for any. I wasn't sure how I would handle bonfire night this year, but I was ok. Being convinced that Tenzin is that soul and just needed to wait for a sound body helps alot.

He stayed asleep inside during the whole thing, and it was a good job too as at one point one of the fireworks went wrong and shot projectiles at us and there was a mad dash into the kitchen. My middle boy didn't know what had hit him as I propelled him at lightspeed into the house with the rest of us right behind! Oldests dad later noticed that one of the projectiles had burnt a hole in his trousers! After the near catastrophe, my boys watched from inside! :wacko:


----------



## too_scared

I am the same with sinus infections. They usually don't go away and will just continue to get worse. Usually I get 2 courses of antibiotics before they go away. Stupid sinuses. I really hope this time it is a cold because I really don't want antibiotics.

Lozdi, that is wonderful that Tenzin is 13 lbs! What a big boy who is growing so well. :D Mmmm, flapjacks. Great idea! 

That is so scary about the fireworks! I'm sorry that bonfire night has such a bad memory attached to it now :hugs: I feel the same about my LO, that it just wasn't time then and now this is the way it was supposed to be.


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies, 

Sorry for being AWOL. Struggling to keep up as I am sooo tired at the moment.

Loz I was thinking of you over bonfire night, I has the same experience the year before so this was my second anniversary of my first mmc. It was fine. I too am now convinced that my babies were just waiting for a chance to come through. A friend at work is a spiritualist and performed some reiki on me the other day. (highly recommend it) she asked me following it if I would have anymore children. I said no, not after what I went through to get this one. She said there is another baby to come through (be born into this world) that is linked to this one, like a twin. She sis not know of my first loss and that it was a twin pregnancy.


----------



## Clobo

Aw i think the same about my beany last year, that it was the soul waiting for the right body :hugs:

I had sinusitus for about 3 weeks when i was preggo and the antibiotics really helped me, hope you feel better soon.

Yep i remember that full feeling, i just made sure i ate little and often and things were easily digestable like cereals and soup etc :munch:

Im on the all bran at the mo to try and help Danny poop more easily, yik!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry yesterday was tough for you both. I found bonfire night hard last year but this year has been much easier. 
Clo, has your health visitor shown you any massage moves for the tummy to help Danny to poo?


----------



## Lozdi

I read somewhere on the breastfeeding forum that laying baby on their back and making cycling movements with their legs helps to release wind and tricky poops, so tried it and behold, some serious wind and a considerable poop followed! :rofl:

Dentist in the morning, 9 am...must be up way before that though to make sure the Breakfast Boob gets well and truly emptied as its a 40 minute appointment and I don't want my munch monster crying hungry while I am having my tooth rebuilt! Its a side molar or whatever you call it, and it broke a bit while I was pregnant, then a bit more after, and my fantastic dentist is going to fix it. :happydance: Tomorrow he will do the first stage of an inlay, then in another appointment a week or so after he will finish it off. I had to wait a while to see him but if I had taken an appointment earlier with a random dentist they would have rather pull it out that fix it, but my dentist knows how I value my teeth nowadays after failing to look after them properly as a teen I lost a few big teeth and need to keep what I can from now on! I have had 4 out over the years :wacko:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - Fab weight Tenzin is!! I think gentle clockwise stomach massage helps ( I know we got taught that for adults) to help move the gas through the colon so maybe it will work on babies. Its so good when you get a good dentist. My regular one left when I was 6 week pg (I had to tell her as I needed a filling -she recommended a water birth even back then, she also knew my history). The new one is very young, which I don't have an issue with, but there was a bit of inappropriate chat going on with her even younger dental nurse over my head which annoyed me.

Debzie - :hugs: on the tiredness. I think we can all relate to that!

Glad that bonfire night wasn't too bad on both of you, having such a strong reminder of your loss can't be easy but it good you both feel differently this year.

TS - more :hugs: for you and your cold/sinuses, hope it all clear up soon. Maybe just having more smaller meals will help too. I don't eat such big meals anymore as there just doesn't seem the room, however a Mars bar still goes down (too) well unfortunately. I had antibiotics in early pregnancy for uti and didn't upset my stomach too much, hard to tell really with the ms though. I know I have asked before but when will you find about about the school job, I know its soon.

Clo - hope Danny constipation passes soon, I can't imagine how that must feel for teh little man knowing how bad it is for us. I am going to sound silly but how does you having allbran affect him? I thought maybe it might make him more gassy through your breastmilk?

Hi everyone else!! 

Not long now till Kelly's and TS scans!! Can't wait!!

afm - (Cheated and copied from my journal) 

I had my community mw appointment today. Everything seemingly on track, fundal height 38cm (equating to 38 weeks) BP 120/70, baby HB normal rate and rhythm. I am 1/5ths engaged too - yay!! I asked again about sweep etc and she said they don't tend to do it before 40 weeks. I asked that at my next visit in 2 weeks (if not had him by then) I'll be 39+5 and she said if it was her then she'll sweep me! I hope that works as I don't want to be induced if possible as that seems to lead to increased intervention and I freaked myself out big style googling forceps/ventouse deliveries. 

I am knackered today, its amazing how normal things can tire you out so much more. After my 9am (!) mw appointment I nipped into work to drop off some thankyou gifts for the baby stuff/vouchers they got me. Then I took OH into town for his contact lens check up. By the time we got home my back and feet were killing me so I had a hot-ish bath and went to bed for a couple of hours. I tried to put some ankle boots on this morning I haven't worn since the beginning of the year but quickly realised there was no way I could walk around in them, way too tight -bummer.

Although its our 14th Wedding Anniversary tomorrow we have nothing planned, maybe head out for a meal/lunch depending on how I feel. OH has his hospital follow-up appointment on Thursday so hopefully he can start to weight bare and get off his crutches!!


----------



## pichi

loz did you find during pregnancy your teeth went crap? i found that it's happened twice with me :( hope the tooth reconstruction doesn't take longer than expected!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Know how you feel Pink! After my two walks into town to take Edie to playgroup and back on a Tuesday I'm always pooped. 
Massage movements - a sun and a moon. With the right hand, in a clockwise motion circle around the belly button like a sun. Then follow with the left hand, a semi circle from the bottom of the belly button up to the top, like a crescent moon. Do this several times, also the bicycle thing with his legs and also gently bending his legs upwards to his chin. When he is a little older, a little orange squeezed into cooled boiled water is excellent too.


----------



## too_scared

I'm pretty sad tonight :( I didn't get the job. The principal hired her friend. The same friend who told me she was taking her name off the application because she didn't want the job. Well, she decided she wanted to put her name back in so she got it. I am not from the area I live in and I am not "friends" with the admins here because of it. That means I will probably never get a job here. I am very down tonight :( I just applied to get a job working online from home. Hopefully I will hear something about that soon. 

I am sorry I am doing a shitty job at responding tonight. My mind just isn't in the right place since I found out about this job this afternoon. 

I hope you are all well.

Happy anniversary for tomorrow Pink. I hope you 2 have a lovely day together.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Really sorry to hear this Mindy. I hope something else comes up for you.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh Mindy, big :hugs: hun I'm sorry you didn't get it :( X


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. I didn't really expect to get it since I know the way things work around here. :( I am just so discouraged with teaching and I am scared that I will never get the opportunity to do something I really love. :(

I hope you are all well!!

I am sicker this morning but have to work. Oh well, I'll survive!


----------



## pichi

Sorry you didn't get the job :( I hope something better comes up for you :)

I am so tired today - like the tiredest I've ever been in this whole pregnancy. Got the whole carpet situation sorted for tomorrow so no need to worry about that now. 

Been cramping like crazy too so i think i will persuade pixie to come have a shower with me hah


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry mindy hope something comes up soon xxxxxxxxxxxxx

pichi how exciting is it pink after you?


----------



## pichi

Yes she is :) im hoping we might have our babies the same time so we are in the hospital together hehe - although I am sure pink is going to the midwife lead unit where as I have to go to the labour ward >_<

I am quite nervous about this scan tomorrow. If they tell me he's small I am still going to add a lb to their guess haha.


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - so sorry that you didn't get that job. I know how hard it is being in a small town and feeling like the outsider. I hope something better comes your way soon.

Fingers crossed it should be me after pichi. I am going to try the MLU and attempt water birth but I am very worried about pain and am not adverse to an epidural which you can only get on the labour ward.

Are you feeling a bit better now? Will Pixie be going with you or is your mum going to look after her while you get your scan? :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Mindy that sucks, what a bunch of assholes (Sorry about the language!) I hope you get the working from home job because that will mean you won't have to leave baby!

Pink....it does hurt but its a good pain, its productive. With my first I was terrified of what the pain would be like, but I was even more afraid of the idea of an epidural, and then I was afraid of being too afraid to have an epidural if the pain was too bad....as it turned out it was just like really strong period pains, and the scariest bit was crowning, and worrying about stretching and tearing, and I was exhausted and they said baby needed to come out now, and they would call the doctor, I thought oh my goodness they will cut me and that was motivation enough, he was out with the very next contraction! Every labour is different, I have read that you are more likely to need interventions if you have an epidural but isn't there 'walking epidurals' available? So you could still get into an upright position and allow gravity to help. I swear its the only time gravity is our friend :haha:

Pichi quite the opposite lol, I had a chronic infection at the root tip of a tooth I had a root canal and crown on- the dentist said it wouldn't go away, but was enclosed where it was so wouldn't cause me any immediate trouble either, and the only treatment options for it were to remove the tooth (NO WAY its one of my main chewing teeth) or an expensive endodontic (something like that) procedure that would cost about £700 and is not available on the nhs, he would have had to refer me to a private specialist. Today, he looked at the area, and behold, the lump is gone and he suspects the infection is too, I can only deduce that the extra blood from pregnancy has sort of flushed it out! Within a week of giving birth teeth started giving me trouble lol pregnancy was a real boost to them for some reason. 

They were not quite spot on with baby's weight at my late scan, they said 9lb6 at 38 weeks, and 2 weeks later he was born 9lb13 so they estimated a bit larger than he would have actually been then. 

My older kids have been devils this evening so much so they are in bed already, and I am fixing to tackle a mountain of present wrapping, which I would enjoy except they have been so raucous that I am resenting spending all my money on them! Devils! I think they are just excited but I wish they could be excited without needing to have fight club. :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) I am more resigned today. There is nothing I can do to change the way things are done around here. I am just frustrated that these people hold my future in their hands. Because I am not from here or friends with the admin I don't get a job. We have a union that you would think would protect us from stuff like this but they don't, they don't do much really. :wacko: I am doing pretty good with subbing these past 2 weeks so I am hoping that it will continue on like this and then maybe I will get enough days. Fingers crossed, anyway. I also hope to hear something from the work at home people. That would really be great.

Pichi, how are you feeling now? I am glad you have the carpet installation all worked out.

Pink, happy anniversary!!

How are you today, Kelly? SO soon until our scans now! Come on team pink!! :)

Lozdi, you are very lucky about the infection going from your tooth! I had a severe fear of dentists when I was younger and got an infection in one of my molars that resulted in either a root canal or having the tooth removed. I was SO very scared to go back to the dentist (the root canal had to be done in a few sessions) that I sat there and cried and told them to remove my tooth. I am sad about that now. But, thanks to a horrible dentist when I was a child it took me a long time to be ok with a dentist. I'm sorry your boys were being naughty today. I hope they are better tomorrow!

I hope you are all well.

I think I have figured out some of my "full" problem. I have been so constipated since the 2nd tri started. Always. So uncomfortable. I think the bloating caused from that is also making me feel really stretched in my tummy and full. It is terrible. Right now I have a sharp pain in my side from trapped gas. I have been trying to drink lots of water and eat lots of fruit for fibre but I guess it just isn't enough. I have IBS so this whole constipation thing is totally new to me :shy: I guess I have 4 more months of this :wacko: But, it is all worth it to get a little baby at the end :)

Have a good evening!


----------



## too_scared

Oh, I forgot to let you guys know. My sister had her scan and baby was still transverse but the head was lower than the bum. Then the next day baby was head down :)


----------



## too_scared

Another post... speaking of moose... my dogs just started going bananas so I went to the window only to see 3 moose in my neighbour's front yard! I tried to get some pictures but there were trees in the way and when I went outside to get a picture a guy came up the road in a truck and scared them away. They were quite big when I got outside! Haha!

Sorry the picture is so blurry, I don't know what was going on with the camera. :dohh:

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm17/craftingiswhereitsat/IMG_7143.jpg


----------



## pichi

moose on the loose :haha: and I thought it was exciting getting hedgehogs in my garden lol! glad baby has come out of transverse :) thats great news! As for constipation it is the worst thing ever in pregnancy! Its like pooping pebbles :dohh: after labour you sometimes get given laxitives to help you along, or at least a friend of mine did.

Pink, contractions just feel like period pains. They start off mild, ramp up then go away again. I was so scared of this pain everyone was explaining them as... It really isnt all that bad :) you have the good ol' tens machine to help too :)

Feeling a little better thanks. Having a good sit down and watching some tv :) 
Loz, they are thinking mr pea hasn't grown much since my 34 week appointment. I had an appointment at 36 and got a different midwife who measured me at 37 weeks. I went back on Tues and my normal midwife got me at 34-35 weeks and another midwife got me measuring 35 perhaps 36 but she'd say more 35 so they are saying he may be smaller than Pixie at birth. They're estimating 6-7lb... But the growth scan tomorrow will give a better idea (but obviously not accurate) as long as he is ok that's all im caring about at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey!!! What a thing to find in your neighbours garden! They are huge! I'm pleased your sisters baby has turned, that's great news. 
Loz you were lucky the problem with the tooth healed itself. I suppose I ought to start thinking about wrapping presents and stuff. All I seem to have got is bits and bobs but with the party and the trip to Peppa world that's all I can afford!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What time is the scan Pichi?


----------



## pichi

scan is at 1:45 :) I feel as though I've had so many scans this time around! They just don't want to make the same mistake again I guess


----------



## Lozdi

Moose on the loose! :rofl:

Fundal height can differ when different people are measuring it. It doesn't always mean much either, I was measuring exactly in the middle of average the whole way through yet popped out a chunky fella! A woman I was talking too ages ago at the clinic said she was told her baby felt huge, and then out popped a 4 lb'er!


----------



## pichi

yeah Pixie was the same - bang on and she was 7lb 15oz. they're guessing he's not as big as her but like i said i'll see tomorrow :) if they say 6-7lb i'll still not be surprised if he pops out 8lb


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm expecting this one to be high 8's.


----------



## pichi

he/she might surprise you Mrs miggins. You could have lots of waters maybe?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't think so because my bump isn't very big, it's the baby itself that feels big and long. Not long till your scan now.


----------



## Clobo

Hiya

How was your scan chick??

Yes I had an epidural that meant I could still move my legs, very clever anaesthetist!!

Mindy, wow thats so cool to see the moose so close!!

Hope you are all ok?? Thanks for the tips re Dannys poop problem, yep I've been cycling his legs and pushing them up towards his chin and it is helping him so ill keep doing that!!

Big hugs all, looking forward to meeting some new babies soon xxx


----------



## pichi

Hey clo: it was fine. He is a tad on the small side measuring in at roughly 35 weeks so she guessed him to be 6-7lb at birth :) so he may be a little tiddler... On the other hand I still wouldn't be surprised if he popped out nearer pixies size
he's healthy and happy though which is the main thing :)


----------



## Lozdi

Yay for a good scan! :happydance: You will soon find out how good an estimate that is!

Well my 4 year old is now 5....and I am shattered! He went to school in a clone trooper mask (star wars) and said hello to every stranger on the way! :haha: Then we had chaos and more pressies after school, and some cakes...now its the calm before the storm on sunday in the form of the party! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sunday is birthday party day here too! At least I don't have much to do.


----------



## too_scared

Hi everyone :flow:

I hope the parties go well on Sunday. :)

Pichi, I am glad to hear your scan went well. Soon you will meet your little man and then there will be no more speculation on his size :) I think he will most likely be around 7 lb. Sounds like a nice size :)

Lozdi, your DS sounds like such a character! So fun!

Mrs. M., Edie will be 2 on her birthday? Is she excited for her party?

Clobo, I hope that Danny gets things moving soon. :hugs:

I hope you are all well :flower:

I am still sick :dohh: I think it is just a head cold. I am a little worried it is moving down into my chest but we will have to see. Hopefully not. I am SO super excited for Saturday. 2 more sleeps!!! :happydance:

I have a question for you guys, what do you think, how am I carrying?

23 weeks
 



Attached Files:







cropped 23 weeks.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Looking good Mindy! That bump looks quite high to me. I think pink! Are you tall? 
Hope you feel better soon. I've been stricken with a migraine this afternoon and evening, brought on by a very stressful telephone call with the hmrc. It's a bit better now but I've had a very stressful afternoon. 
Edie will be 3. She is beyond excited, she has taken it to a new level!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Mrs. M. :) No, I'm not tall at all, I am 5'4" but I have a 32" inseam. I am all legs. I can barely fit my fingers between the bottom of my ribs and my hip bones. My ribs sometimes rub on my hip bones and it is uncomfortable. :wacko: :haha: 

I'm sorry you were so sick this afternoon. I really hope your migraine (and the stress) goes away soon :hugs: I hate migraines. I hate that the effects of them seem to go on into the next day even if the pain stops. I am always so stupid the next day. 

Wow! 3! I think 3 is an awesome age. So much fun :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you. Oh she is lovely. I was kissing her goodnight tonight and she took two pieces of hair from either side of my fringe and said look mummy. You've got some horns. You look like a scarecrow.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thank you. Oh she is lovely. I was kissing her goodnight tonight and she took two pieces of hair from either side of my fringe and said look mummy. You've got some horns. You look like a scarecrow.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Thats so cute! Sorry about the stress- I suggest putting Edie on the phone next time, she will soon sort them out! :hugs:

Mindy that bump looks high to me. 

I wonder if my body is short...I just had a feel and there doesn't seem to be much room between my ribs and hips...I am mid-pizza and sat here in a sarong and nursing bra and got pizza on the bra while feeling my sides. How glam! :blush:


----------



## Lozdi

Just noticed the time...no wonder I'm in a funny mood....its been non stop all day and now its daft o'clock and baby is about to wake up and want alot of milk. :wacko::haha:

Surely this is a bad time of night to start eating cafe latte ice cream.


----------



## too_scared

That is so cute, Mrs. M. :) I love seeing their little personalities shining through. 

Lozdi, that is a hilarious picture :) Mmmmm, pizza! I'm sorry you have such a crazy schedule. I wonder if you have a short body too. Are you tall? My sister is 6' tall but she has the same body shape. We are all legs thanks to my dad's side of the family. :dohh:

I hope you are all having a good night. :)


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies loving your bump pic mindy i must get one done i just feel fat
mrs edie is a cutie that made me smile
loz you do make me laugh 
hope your all ok 20 weeks today still no movement really worried now i know what you have all said but i just cant get it out of my head that babys not growing right thats why i cant feel, im still using doppler and hr is usually around 149 to 152 this is really getting me down sorry for the selfish post im just so scared


----------



## pichi

Kelly do you know if you have an anterior placenta or not? This really hindered me feeling pixies movements. I got my first kick at around 21 weeks and even then I wasn't Sure it was baby :hugs: im sure little one is fine :) 

Have great parties on Sunday guys :D can't believe how fast birthdays come around. Just feels like yesterday we were planning pixies 1st!


----------



## Lozdi

I am 5'5 and my mum says I have long legs but they don't seem long to me!

Kelly, I want you to try something- now, don't be surprised if you still don't feel anything because the midwife did say you have very strong belly muscles and that can indeed make it take longer for movement to be felt. Have a sugary snack and some cold water, then go and lay down, focus on relaxing every single muscle in your body until you are completely physically relaxed, nothing tensed up at all not one single muscle. Make sure you go for a wee first because you need to be able to completely relax without peeing yourself! When everything is as relaxed as can be, just lay there and focus on your tummy, do it for about an hour. Put pillows under your arms for support and rest your hands on your stomach if thats comfortable to do while totally relaxed.

Think about how many tummies midwives feel- to have tummy muscles strong enough for a midwife to comment on it means you must have very strong ones! I bet that baby is beating you up from the inside but your muscles are just too epic!


----------



## kelly1973

im guessing i find out on tues if my placenta is anterior.
i will def try that when i get in later thanks for the advise i hope im just being silly as there is a scan looming


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pre scan jitters get us all Kelly. If your Doppler is picking up a heartbeat and your tummy is growing it all looks good. I didn't feel much in the way of movements this time round much before 20 weeks and I knew what to expect! Even at 20 weeks I wasn't feeling regular movement at all. Definitely try what Loz said, I was going to suggest the same thing.


----------



## too_scared

I agree with the other ladies, Kelly. Just pre scan jitters. They are rotten! Did you do Lozdi's trick yet? I am positive your baby is kicking up a storm in there! I remember at my doctor appt at 19 weeks, my dr was trying to use the doppler and he kept saying that noises on the doppler was the baby kicking and he was asking "do you feel that?" I didn't feel a thing! I promise you, you will be feeling kicks soon! Do you remember worrying about the same thing a few weeks ago? I know everything is great for you :hugs:

Lozdi, it sounds like you are short bodied too. :) Long legs are a great thing!

How are you feeling today Mrs. M.? Hopefully better now :hugs:

I hope you ladies are all having a great Friday evening. 

One more chance to put in your gender guesses before my big scan tomorrow. I will post my scan picture :haha::haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







gummy bear.jpg
File size: 243.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## pichi

I'm going to guess girl because there has been a huge boom of boys so you have to bring a girl to the group 

Eek! A week to go O_O! I can't believe it.

Hope everyone has a good weekend! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm guessing boy I think. I do think a few girls are due though, think Kelly is having a girl and I think I am too.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks guys :) can't wait to find out for sure!

I can't believe it is only a week Pichi!! So very exciting!

I guess girl for you too, Mrs. M. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck for your scan TS! I'm guessing boy :) x


----------



## hopeithappens

Ts cant wait to see what youre having im going to guess boy 

Pichi - soooo exciting cant wait to see all these new babies 

Hi pink, loz, kelly, mrs m, mrs mmm and anyone else ive forgotten, hope youre all well :flower:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. :) 

It's 6 am now and we are getting ready to drive there to find out! 

I hope you are all well. :flow:

I'll update when I can :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Eek!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## kelly1973

whoop whoop ts im so excited team pink i think all the way.
hi ladies well i did what you said and im not sure sounds silly but i didnt feel popping or anything like that but wasnt sure if my mind was playing tricks on my belly but i thought maybe i felt like something was tickling the inside of my belly but im not sure
have to go to shops today as oh birthday on monday so need to get few bits


----------



## pinksmarties

TS - can't wait to find out!! I think girl but I bet it will be boy as that seems to be the theme of this thread so far. We need another girl for Yeardley.

Kelly - that's sounds about right. I wrote a huge post last night then my laptop died before I could plug it in. I said that early on I could only feel smartie if I was sitting crossed legged on the chair leaning forward (typing on computer) therefore squashing him up against the walls, I didn't do this on purpose it was just my usual sitting position!!. Otherwise he had too much free space to kick about it and I wouldn't feel much. 

mrsmig - What things have you got planned for Edies birthday? Her last one before a brother or sister arrives!

Pichi - how are you today? anymore urges? 6 days to go - wow!


----------



## kelly1973

thanks pink how are you feeling are you getting excited?
does anyone know where theres a list on everything you need for a baby as i really havent a clue on much and i can start preparing over time, ive already printed your list off pink for the hospital bag thought that was great for future ref


----------



## pichi

no more urges Pink just a few slight cramping moments but nothing exciting haha!

Kelly sounds like that was baby :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Oooh Kelly!!! So exciting! I am sure it was baby. at the very beginning if felt almost like a teeny fish was flopping wound in my belly. Haha!

Thanks for all the guesses ladies :) 3 more hours. 

There was more i wanted to comment on but my poor brain is only thinking baby right now. :shy: I will comment better this evening. 

Have a great day!!


----------



## pichi

oh what? 3 more hours!! Haha we want to know now


----------



## too_scared

Haha! Me too!


----------



## kelly1973

me too hurry up mindy lol


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I don't think there is a list as such, I just googled as I didn't even know what things they are supposed to wear!!

This is some of the things I have bought, been given etc. This is not definitive or necessary for some of them, like I said I was given them.

Moses basket, car seat, pram, cot bed
Baby bath -not everyone thinks this is needed and end up not using as it is easier getting into your own bath with them
Monitor - we got a mattress/sensor one that can tell if baby not moved/breathed for 20 sec. OH more keen on this than me initially and some people don't think monitors are necessary at all.
Changing mats
Short sleeved vests (new born, 0-3, 3-6 etc) 
Sleeps suits in above sizes
Other cute clothes, cardi's etc
lots of knitted things (I could send you some if you want!)
hats/scratch mittens
Cellular blanket (blankets with holes in them) I have been given knitted/crochet one too.
muslins (good cheap ones from asda)
Swaddle blanket
moses and cotbed fitted sheets
Steriliser/bottle warmer (mum got this second hand and v cheap so hope not to have to use as I want to BF)
cosy footmuff for car seat
vibrating rocker thing
newborn nappies/wipes/cotton wool/nipple cream
I have been given free trial sized baby wash things, sponges and even a avent bottle from joining Boots/asda/tesco baby clubs etc. I am still waiting to get my free Boots changing bag


I know I searched on BnB and came across some threads with what other people had got and 2nd time mums that said what was good/not used. Also I haven't actually bought very much new - I got a lot of vests and things etc from car boot sales, you can tell those that look after the clothes.


Are you there now then TS? exciting!! Hope you get pics too.


----------



## too_scared

We are still driving. Haha! About an hour and a half now.

We just saw a rainbow. It has to be a good sign <3


----------



## pinksmarties

I saw that on FB - which colour seemed brightest pink or blue!! LOL


----------



## too_scared

Haha! I didn't even think to check. My cell phone picture probably isn't good enough to tell. :)


----------



## kelly1973

thanks pink ive just printed that off i live by lists lol


----------



## kelly1973

our stuff will be second hand wish we had them big sales like you have in scotland what they called again?


----------



## pinksmarties

Jack and Jill sales. Maybe they'll have something simalar where you are.

I had a look NCT do some nearly new sales. https://www.nct.org.uk/branches/durham/events/nct-nearly-new-sale-winter

I don't know your post code to check but this was the nearest I think.


----------



## pinksmarties

https://www.recycle4children.co.uk/ne/


----------



## hopeithappens

Oooooo cant wait to hear from ts lol

Kelly are you on facebook? Theres a few groups on there the one which seems to have everyone selling everything baby is facebook baby essentials cheap shop, im not sure if its just the north east or if it automatically comes up nearest to you but theres soooo much stuff on it, not that it matters as your up that way anyways lol my friend is forever getting bargains off it


----------



## pichi

Kelly there are also sites like preloved which are quite good if you're not wanting to buy new. Like hope said, there are a good few Facebook groups too which are good :) that's where im trying to sell my pram! (woman from gumtree never got back to me :()

Ts should know by now??


----------



## pinksmarties

Just looked at the fb place you mentioned hope and it looks like its just NE

Pichi - what fb page are you selling on so I can nosy and see what else is there.


----------



## pichi

Its an icandy buy sell swap page :) you have to request to see the page :)


----------



## too_scared

It's a boy!!!!!! <3 More later, we are still out :)


----------



## hopeithappens

Awwwww yey ts congrats on your little boy :happydance:


----------



## pichi

congrats Ts! Welcome to the boy group :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

I knew it!! Another boy!! Kelly next to know in a few days!!

Debzie is having a girl isn't she so we have 2 at least!! Mrsmig team yellow. Is MMM/cupcake going to find out?

Must be a boy thing at the moment as 2 other girls where I work are boys too, One just had her boy last week and another is 4 weeks behind me with her boy.


----------



## pinksmarties

it is a specific one pichi as there are loads of by sell swap pages but with different areas


----------



## pichi

oh erm ill get you the link when I get the laptop on :) its not a specific region this one, its just the whole of Britain


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay congrats Mindy! My friend from baby group who's pregnancy I found out about just before mine had her baby this morning - another boy. So out of my 6 friends they have had 3 girls and 3 boys so I will only slightly tip the balance one way or another! We produced 3 boys and 4 girls in round one so lets see!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww congrats TS!! So so pleased for you. Kelly's next!!! 

We're finding out too, out scans the 25th November just over 2 weeks!! Eeekk. 

How's everyone doing? Any signs pichi/pink? X


----------



## kelly1973

wahoo a boy im betting girl for me.
so if i only have a bussiness facebook page can i still look at other stuff


----------



## hopeithappens

I have no idea kelly worth a try though :) 

Cant wait to find out what everyone else is having 

Still having these braxton hicks but theyve stepped up a bit with regards to pain in the past couple hours, ive noticed the more im moving about the more frequent they are now, god knows whether anything will happen or not, i said to oh before would be funny if he was born tomorrow as weve been together 7 years tomorrow, i had ryan at 38+5 and i have this thing to do with 11.11 nearly everyday ill feel the need to look at the time and its 11.11 its been happening for years, freaks me out sometimes i keep wondering if something bad is going to happen on that date or at that time :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh fingers crossed its a good sign Hope for 11/11.

Nothing for me, I don't even think I have been having BH. Mw keeps asking but I just say no. After googling though is not uncommon for ftm not to feel/know the feeling of BH.

MMM - not long to go then till you find out. Hopefully my man will be here by then!

Kelly - no idea about FB business.

MRsmig - all sorted for tomorrow?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

More or less Pink. Few bits to do in the morning, cake to ice (attempting to draw Hello Kitty, or Kitty Pillow as she calls her) onto the icing with a pink glitter bow, party bags to stuff and the pass the parcel prize to wrap 16 times. Then I'm all set! 
I don't recall getting much in the way of braxton hicks with Edie really. I didn't get any early signs with her at all, I just woke up one morning in labour. 
Hope, fingers crossed your 11/11 thing means baby will be born tomorrow!


----------



## hopeithappens

Hope edie has a fantastic day tomorrow mrs m 

I cant remember having any braxton hicks with ryan until the night before iwent into labour i remember going to bed with my belly tightening every so often then woke up in labour in the morning, these definitly are starting to feel stronger than the ones ive been having and longer, i cant wait to meet him but im terrified oh and my mam both said i did brilliantly with ryan (they were expecting me to swear and allsorts :haha:) but this time i feel like im not going to cope so well, fingers crossed when the time comes ill surprise myself


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah you will be fine! It's funny I can't figure out if its a good thing or a bad thing knowing what to expect! I'm just frightened that because my first was so straightforward I'm in for a nasty shock.


----------



## too_scared

Hi Ladies :)

I am back to the hotel room now and can properly type something on a computer rather than my phone. 

I hope you all had a good day. 

I am going to try to remember what I read...

Kelly, I am also the same, I have no idea of what to get. We bought a baby monitor today and other than clothes, cloth diapers, cloth wipes (which I plan to make), the car seat and stroller, and a crib I don't really know what to get! I hope you get it all sorted soon! I can't wait to hear when you have your scan that you are on team pink!

Pichi, I hope things start moving soon! I think my guess of the date was way wrong, I think I guessed Nov 8. I am going to guess again and guess the 12th.

Pink, I hope you are doing well. Hopefully things get moving for your LO soon too!

Mrs. M., I hope Edie's birthday goes off without a hitch tomorrow. I think you are going to have one excited little girlie on your hands!

Hope, 11/11 is a great date for your LO to come! Also, what a coincidence if you have this LO at 38+5 too! So cool!

MMM, I hope you are having a good day today :)

I hope you are all well!! I am so sorry if I forgot anyone. My brain is mush today after getting up at 6 and then driving over 600 km and then finding out we are having a little boy!! :dance:

Here is a picture <3 He showed that he was a little boy VERY openly... :dohh: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







UC BABY_15.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Gorgeous picture! It's not her birthday till Tuesday but her party tomorrow. Very excited!


----------



## kelly1973

ah lovely pic mindy look at his little fingers.
pink i wonder if there is scotland sales near me as i live borders now will have to look.
hope totay goes well mrs
hope lets hope today is the day
hi to all you ladies hope your all ok


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :)

I hope Edie has a wonderful party today and a great birthday on Tuesday :)

Kelly, 2 more days :happydance: I am so excited to see another picture of your LO. 

Lozdi, I hope your party goes well today too!

I hope you are all well. :flow:

Today is V-day for me! :cloud9: So happy I made it this far. There was a time when I didn't think we would ever even get a baby of our own. <3 So excited to meet this little guy in March. 

Shawn mentioned something to me last night. He seriously wants me to think about becoming a SAHM and he definitely wants a second LO. I am nervous to have a second LO because I will be 36 when this one comes and I am nervous of any complications having a child older can lead to. I know it can be done and everything can be perfect, but I am a worrier. Also, I am having so much trouble getting my foot in the door to get a teaching job where I live that if I have another child I don't think I will ever get in. Shawn thinks I should be a SAHM and really give an honest try to my own internet based business. That scares the pants off me. Maybe I will have to think on it. 

Anyway, there is my deep thought for the morning...:dohh: 

I hope you are all having great day!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy that sounds like a great idea to me. Being a SAHM is great, absolutely great. I love it. I love the fact that I haven't missed a single part of Edie becoming a child from a baby. I wish I had something I could make money from at home, you are so lucky to have that talent. I think you should go for it. As for age - I was 36 when I had Edie and yes it is riskier as you get older, I started ttc again just after she turned one and as you know it took 1 year 4 months and two losses to get this successful pregnancy so my advice would be don't leave it much longer than a year or so. But everything seems fine now. I was ready to start thinking about the possibility of another by then, but everyone is different. And let's hope with the losses you have had, that's your share of bad luck and heartache been and gone. 
Happy V day.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you so much Mrs. M. :hugs:

I would absolutely love to be a SAHM and sell my things. I am just a worrier, like I said. :shy: I worry about everything. I worry that I won't be contributing financially to my family. Also, I really love teaching and I am sad I won't get the chance to teach. I will have to think on it.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I totally agree Mindy I think you should be a stay at home mum and also start your business up :flower: you are so talented and just think of it as extra money :) x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You can always go back to teaching when your little ones are at school. Even if you need to spend a year doing some refresher training you will always have your skills and qualifications. And as for being a worrier that's just part of a mum's job description whether you work or not. I hope you figure things out.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh! Just noticed I'm a honeydew! Been a squash for weeks!


----------



## too_scared

Awesome! Congratulations on the honeydew! Happy 33 weeks. 

I got rid of my fruit ticker, it doesn't change enough for me now. :haha:

I am not worried about the training, I am worried about how they treat teachers who take time off around here. If you do that you will forever be "the sub" and will never be given a classroom of your own :(

Thanks for the compliment MMM :) I hope you are well today.


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for honeydew mrsmig, next one a water melon!! Have a great afternoon for Edies birthday party.

TS - 36 isn't too late for a 2nd LO. As mrsmig says it may be slightly more difficult but still plenty of time. I REALLY have to act quick though if we want another as I'll be 39 in Jan!! I can't comment on sahm as I know I'll be going back to work and atm that is what I really want to do but that may all change once LO is here!!

Hi all, will post more later popping out to the shops in a min.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope Edie has a lovely party Mrs M :flower: :) x


----------



## too_scared

I'll be 36 in January :) I think if there is a number 2 I will be 37 when they come. 

Have a good time shopping :) we got a few little outfits yesterday. So real now! Lots to do!


----------



## hopeithappens

Hope all the parties go great today 

Ts i totally agree with what everyone else has said regarding staying at home etc i just wouldnt of worded it aswell :haha:

Happy honeydew mrs m

Afm ill be very surprised if my little man hasnt made an appearance in the next 48 hours these are definitly not braxton hicks could say a few things but a very big ouch springs to mind :haha: just trying to hold on as long as i can before going in as dont want to be sent home if im not dilated enough


----------



## too_scared

Oooooh!! Hope!! How exciting!! :happydance::dance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Omg hope!! I have everything crossed for sweetie not long till your rainbow babies here x


----------



## kelly1973

how exciting hope cant wait
mindy everything that mrs migg says lol you know she has a way with words well im 40 in march so not sure there be time for anymore for me.
hope the partys go well today dont do too much today ladies
erm what else was there oh yeah happy honey dew mrs cant wait to be one of those
happy v day mindy
not long to my scan omg im so anxious


----------



## pinksmarties

ooo so exciting Hope!!! Tell us all the twinges and aches as I need to know what to expect!!

Happy V day TS!!

Kelly - I got quite nervous before my anatomy scan too but it is so wonderful seeing baby again (seems so long ago now for me) and getting all the measurements is jsut great, that and finding out the gender!!


----------



## Clobo

Hi all :wave:

How are you all?? *Hope*, very exciting, I really hope things are happening and that we'll get to meet your LO very soon! Good luck!

*Mindy*, yay for team :blue: and what brilliant scan picture, so happy for you my dear!!

*Kelly*, bless you its only normal to feel a bit nervous about scans, I always did too, everything will be fine :hugs:

Seems like a lot of us are "older" mums!! Im 34!! Not thinking about number 2 yet though!!!

Um, what else ..... we went to a christening today which was lovely, had a nice evening at home and Ben, Lola and Danny are all snoring on the sofa, I should really be asleep too but it just never seems to work out that way!! I know if I moved Danny he would wake up!! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :)

Kelly, I was super anxious before my anatomy scan too. I think it is normal to worry. But, I don't think you have anything to worry about :hugs: It will be so nice to see your LO again <3

Pink, I can't believe how close you are to having things start! It is another very exciting time here again!

Clobo, how are you? I hope you are able to move Danny and get some sleep soon. :)

We got home from St. John's about 3 hours ago. We tried to have a nap but the dogs would have nothing to do with it! Jerks! :haha: We are probably going to visit our friends this evening so they can see the video from our scan yesterday. I have bunches more pictures and a teddy bear that plays little guy's heartbeat when squeezed. I love it so much <3 I also got my first bladder pounding today :dohh: It felt very strange! :haha: Oh! Little guy is now head down. I am pretty sure he moved from transverse to head down the day after the dr said I was transverse :dohh: Stinker!!


----------



## Lozdi

Mindy he is gorgeous! :happydance:

Hope! How exciting! :happydance: *stalking!*

The party went brilliantly....I'll be recovering for days! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Lozdi :) 

I'm glad to hear the party went well. That is great! And no mess at your house so that is even awesomer. Haha!

I can't wait for an update from Hope too! 

Hope you are all well today :flower:


----------



## pinksmarties

Glad you had a great time with the party Loz!!

Hi TS

Hi all!

I fouind this today - just for fun really as I don't think it is very accurate going by what other people have said based on what ended up as real birth weights. According to the birth weight estimator Smartie will be 7lb 10oz which I am happy with!! Just filled in the top little bit, Parity is the number of previous births.

https://www.hutchon.net/CESDIcalc.htm

and gram converter

https://www.metric-conversions.org/weight/grams-to-pounds.htm


----------



## pichi

it estimates Mr Pea as 7lb 15! haha


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I estimate 8lb exactly! :D X


----------



## sarah_anne

Hi Everyone!!!

I apologize for the hiatus, but I was busy being pregnant and having my baby girl!!

I'm so glad to see so many others that have joined this thread! Pink and Pichi!!! I'm so happy for both of you!! Congratulations!!!!!

We had our little bundle over two months ago now! Our birth story is quite crazy (let me know if you want to read about it and I'll send you a link to my blog). Little Olivia is the most perfect little thing I've ever seen!

Hope everything is doing well. I missed you all!!


----------



## too_scared

The calculator predicted 7 lb 11 for me! Eeek! That is nuts! Shawn was 9 lb 6 oz and I was only a little over 5 lb. I was hoping to be more like me... :haha:

Hi Pink, any more signs today? I was just thinking about you at 24 weeks a few days ago. I remember you posted about smartie not moving so much around that time. I am 24 weeks now too so I have been trying to pay more attention. You being 24 weeks only seems a few weeks ago!! Where did the time go??

Pichi, 7 lb 15 is much better than what you were thinking :) 

MMM, what were your other 2 like? Is 8 lb something that you were expecting. 

sarah-anne, congratulations on the birth of your little girl! Olivia is a beautiful name for a beautiful little girl :)


----------



## pichi

that's the exact weight pixie was :haha: 

Hope everyone id doing well... Wonder how hope is?! More cramping and plug gunk but again, nothing exciting to report :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I meant I think Pichi's will be 8lb :lol:

Caitlin was 6lb 9oz and Thomas was 7lb 6oz I'm hoping for no bigger than Thomas ... I said it both times before and I'll say it again ... nothing over 8lb is coming out of there :haha: x


----------



## too_scared

Oooooh Pichi, I really hope things get started for you soon! I can't wait to find out just how big your LO is. :haha:

MMM, I hope they over estimated for both of us!


----------



## pichi

MMM midwives have guessed him as a 6-7lb due to measuring small on the growth scan (34 weeks at 38+5) but you never know! Hehe

I know Ts! I just want to see what hair colour he has :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I started losing my plug and cramping then 30 hours later Caitlin came :lol:

Me too Mindy! We WILL have ickle babies :lol: x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Sarah-anne. Great to hear from you and thats wonderful news about Olivia!! I would love to read your birth story! She is so cute too. 

Oooh exciting Pichi - can't be long now. 

Wonder how Hope is?

I am hoping for a small cutie too. I am the same as Pichi - 5'2 and OH 5'10. I was a small baby (first born) so hope that helps me too.

ts - 24 weeks seems like ages ago to me!! I might post a bump pic later, maybe a bare belly one we'll see though!

Hi mmm


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm 5 2' and hubby is only 5'3 :lol: so are babies _shouldn't _be big ... shouldn't being the operative word :haha: 

Hi Pink, how are you? No signs? X


----------



## pinksmarties

'fraid not. Plug still firmly in place I think (not noticed anything anyway) LOTS of heartburn and back ache. The odd day of crampy aches then today nothing much. As Pichi said elsewhere it would be great for our belly buttons to 'ping' like a timer to say all done. Ready to go!!


----------



## too_scared

I'm 5'4" and Shawn is 5'7". I am hoping for a small baby but who knows :) Shawn wants little guy to be tall. At the scan the lady measured little guy's foot and it was 4.24 cm. Seems big! Haha! 

Oh Pink, I can't wait to see a bump picture :) I love bumps! I took my first bare belly bump picture yesterday for V day :) If you post yours I will post mine! :haha: I read that Pichi said that too, I think a pinging belly button is a great idea!!

MMM, I hope your new LO isn't as big as predicted! I don't think he/she should be very big considering your other 2. I hope!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't think I can have done it right- it estimated between 7lb0 and 9lb 5, which I could have predicted! I did try to do it whilst eating my tea with Edie yakking away at me though. 
Sarah! Great to see you and congrats on the birth of Olivia! Can't wait to read your story.


----------



## pichi

i don't think little migglet is going to be too big. don't think he/she will make it into the 9lbs anyways....


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Glad you had a great time with the party Loz!!
> 
> Hi TS
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> I fouind this today - just for fun really as I don't think it is very accurate going by what other people have said based on what ended up as real birth weights. According to the birth weight estimator Smartie will be 7lb 10oz which I am happy with!! Just filled in the top little bit, Parity is the number of previous births.
> 
> https://www.hutchon.net/CESDIcalc.htm
> 
> and gram converter
> 
> https://www.metric-conversions.org/weight/grams-to-pounds.htm

It said between 7lb and 9lb6 for me....thats a big range many babies fall into it. It was wrong for me though as Lil Big Fella was 9lb 13! :haha:

Good to see you Sarah Anne, Olivia is gorgeous! I'd love to read your birth story pop a link on here. My birth story is in my sig as a link if you want to have a read.


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi everyone hope your all well

Just a quick one will catch up when I hopefully get home tomorrow, my little kieron james arrived today at 17.34 weighing 7lbs 7oz sooo sooo happy 

Will try+catch up soon x


----------



## pichi

woohoo congrats Hope! tiny bit jealous here :haha: hope you're well!


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations Hope!! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Wonderful news Hope!! Big congratulations!!!! Welcome Keiron James.


----------



## pinksmarties

pichi said:


> woohoo congrats Hope! tiny bit jealous here :haha: hope you're well!

Don't worry you'll be next and very soon!!


----------



## too_scared

And then you next Pink! Or, maybe the same time!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww congrats hope that's brilliant news :) x


----------



## Lozdi

hopeithappens said:


> Hi everyone hope your all well
> 
> Just a quick one will catch up when I hopefully get home tomorrow, my little kieron james arrived today at 17.34 weighing 7lbs 7oz sooo sooo happy
> 
> Will try+catch up soon x

Woohoo! :happydance: Can't wait to see a pic! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congratulations Hope!! Can't wait to see a photo!


----------



## kelly1973

congratulations hope cant wait to se a photo xxxx


----------



## kelly1973

well today is the day im nervous as hell 11.10 ill be in touch as soon as poss ladies xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have everything crossed for you Kelly can't wait to see your bubs again :) x


----------



## kelly1973

thanks mmm you next xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yup 12 days and counting :happydance: x


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - can't wait to see your new pics. I will be refreshing like mad after 11!! I think girl for you xx

MMM - not long either!! I love these scan pics. Is yours a 3d one if you are getting near to 17 weeks?

Hope - can't wait to see your lovely boy too. Enjpy your first full day as a new mummy to little Keiron.

Mrsmig - Happy Birthday to Edie!!

Hi everyone else.


----------



## pichi

Aw :hugs: Kelly. Only normal to have a wobble on scan day :) im sure he/she will be fine :)

Happy birthday Edie <3


----------



## too_scared

I can't wait to see a picture Kelly :) Everything is going to be great! Can't wait to see what team you are on!

12 days MMM, that will fly by! Can't wait for your pictures too!

Happy birthday to Edie, the pretty little birthday girl <3

Pink and Pichi, any changes?

Hope you are all well :flow:

Not overly sure about the time difference but I'm glad I am off today so I can keep checking!!


----------



## pichi

Besides cramp and back pain that I've had recently already - not a sausage haha! Sweep tomorrow though

eeek!


----------



## pinksmarties

Smartie moving loads last night and this morning, I am sure he is wriggling down more as feeling a lot more back ache and crampyness to the point it takes me a while to stand up straight. Can't really explain it properly. I must be super emotional too atm I was up at 2.30am last night writing my OH an letter (email really) saying how much I love him and reminiscing over our first meetings when he came to visit his sister at the uni where we both studied nearly 19 years ago. Soppy sod that I am.


----------



## pinksmarties

I didn't realise you where getting a sweep tomorrow pichi - eeek very exciting. I'll hopefully be getting one this time next week too.

Didn't get round to doing a belly pic so I'll do one now.


----------



## too_scared

A sweep! That sounds exciting and nerve wracking at the same time! Hopefully things will get going on their own before then!

Pink, it must feel so weird to feel smartie moving down like that. Soon!

I can't wait for you ladies to have your LO's! I can't wait to see pictures of all the new babies <3


----------



## pinksmarties

Okay pics as promised. It means you have to do one now TS! Bump 38+6 also to add I had no bra on (just about to have a bath) so I had to hoick up my boobs.


----------



## pichi

You're very neat pink :)

Wish I knew when I was going to go into labour! I think the less days you have to go the worse it gets! Hope the sweep works -.-


----------



## too_scared

Awesome bump!! So perfect and round :)

Ok, here are my bump shots from 24 weeks
 



Attached Files:







cropped 24 weeks.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2









cropped 24 weeks bare.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kelly1973

ladies team :blue:

ok so apparently the unbillical cord only has two vessels instead of three which they said has been known to cause small babies but said it isnt a rare thing,so they have put me onto consultant care have to go back in 3 weeks as peanut wasnt playing ball and they couldnt see his face properly as had hands in mouth then back again in 8 weeks for growth scan and consultant,she told me not to worry but im dreadful at that.

pinn ts im loving your bumps i must post one
pichi a sweep how exciting
cant wait to se hope pics


----------



## too_scared

Team blue!!! :happydance: I was so expecting team pink. :) 

If the dr said it's not rare and not to worry I think you should really try to follow their advice. I know it is really hard :hugs: My little guy didn't want to move his hands from his face at my 19 week scan and again at this one! At the 19 week scan he had his legs and arms in front of his face but they were lucky enough to get all the measurements they needed. We are going back around 28-32 weeks to have a growth scan too.

Please post a bump picture :) I love bumps!

I was sort of hoping to be on team pink but as soon as she said boy I knew it was perfect. I am very much looking forward to having a snugly little boy. <3 We bought a few outfits for him after our scan and I keep looking at them imagining a little baby in there. I want to snuggle the clothes... I think I am losing it! :haha:


----------



## pichi

The consultants will keep a good eye on you Kelly :) you will find you may get a lot more scans :) and another blue... Haha there is something in the water all over just now, we are going to be over populated with boys hahah!

Ts your bump is cute!


----------



## too_scared

I am a part of the November gender scan thread in 2nd tri and there are about double the boys there than girls. It is crazy! Since there are more girls than boys in the general population I would have thought the numbers would show the same. :)


----------



## kelly1973

just been ding research on sua and scaed the life out of me seems like alot ladies lost there babys from 20 weeks feel so scared


----------



## too_scared

You are going to get a lot of care from the consultant and I am sure they will make sure nothing happens. :hugs:

You should stay away from dr. google. :( Googling does nothing but stress you out. I did a little research and it seems that in the majority of babies like this have no issues at all. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> ladies team :blue:
> 
> ok so apparently the unbillical cord only has two vessels instead of three which they said has been known to cause small babies but said it isnt a rare thing,so they have put me onto consultant care have to go back in 3 weeks as peanut wasnt playing ball and they couldnt see his face properly as had hands in mouth then back again in 8 weeks for growth scan and consultant,she told me not to worry but im dreadful at that.
> 
> pinn ts im loving your bumps i must post one
> pichi a sweep how exciting
> cant wait to se hope pics

Woohoo boys are taking over!:happydance: Mine was awkward at the 20 week scan too, tech had to just about tip me upside down to get all the measurements! The cord thing isn't a big deal, though of course you will worry thats what us mums do! They might get you eating extra calories to bulk him up. Tenzin is one for putting his hands in his mouth, he was doing it pretty much as soon as he was born! :haha:

Lovely bumps ladies! :happydance:

Its interesting about the boy girl ratio- I did read somewhere that the boy spermies swim faster but the girly ones are slower and hardier, so maybe theres more boys on this site because when people are TTC, they DTD as soon as they get a + opk, thus allowing the faster boy spermies to get to the eggy first, resulting in a higher amount of boys on here. And in the big wide non BnB world, more people have happy accidents and the slower swimming, stronger girl spermies are waiting for the eggy. I have no idea if the whole faster swimmer thing is true though...and it doesn't explain boy/girl twins! Unless the egg releases where a few hours apart maybe. Its fascinating! All I know for sure is I got a + opk, and DTD twice that very night and had a boy. I have no idea when I O'd with my other boys.

A bit tmi....I felt ready to DTD the other night but we couldn't find the condoms that the HV gave us, and I'm not on the pill as I'd rather not take anything while BF. OH wondered if we could get away with it but I said NO WAY, given the amount of times I have read on this website that a lady gave in and did it while EBF, thinking that she was protected, then ooooops, pregnant straight away! :blush: I bought some condoms from ebay last night :haha: I'm everso glad I have 2 ebay accounts, one I used for selling and one for buying! I would hate such a purchase to show up on my main ebay account :blush:


----------



## Lozdi

It took me ages to write that so I missed your last post Kelly, I googled it too and saw a lot of ladies saying they had it and all was fine, one even said her baby turned out almost 11lb! (Don't worry though, not many babies are that big!) There will always be horror stories, but remember, the vast majority of good endings won't be written down on the internet, but a majority of the bad ones will. Its when people have a bad outcome that they reach out the most for support. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

That is interesting Lozdi. I read that too and was wondering what I would end up with since I am pretty sure I know when I ovulated. We dtd the night before and then I am pretty sure I ovulated the next morning around 11 (due to ov pain stopping) and then we dtd that night. I was wondering if that would be long enough for the girl sperms to get to the egg. I guess not! :haha:

It really makes sense what you are saying, though. Most of the ladies here are ttc and know right when they get their + opk. 

I saw this online today and I think it is hilarious. Little warning, though, it has some language. https://cheezburger.com/6748336896


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I really thought Pink but since everyone else is blue I suppose it was inevitable!!! Go TEAM BLUE!!!. I don't know about the cord thing but as the other say google is bad as like loz says the result always are not skewed to the all the positive, no problem babies with the same thing result. As you say you will be monitored closely and once the shock wears off you'll realise you and baby will be fine. You'll get to see baby lots too with your extra scans!
Any pics from today?

Pichi - hope your sweep is going well and this gets thing moving for you.

TS - your bump is so cute, perfect size, I remember when mine was that lovely size!

Loz - I have read about the male/female swimmers too and despite dtd ov, ov-1 ov-3 I think it was the ov ones that won in the end! 

I have heard lots of ladies becoming pg whilst bf so 'keep you hand on your ha'penny' till your ebay purchase arrive!


----------



## debzie

Pink and ts loving the bump pics. 

Pichi good luck for your sweap how i remember that well. 

Congratulations hope. 

Loz I have a friend who tried fir two years ttc fell pregnant had her baby then fell pregnant whilst ebf. I agree keep your hand on your foof till those condoms arrive. 

Kelly congratulations on team blue. I'm sure the cord thing is. nothing to worry on and means better monitoring. 

Happy birthday princess edie. 

Well I'm outnumbered on the team blue front. 

Finally in third tri. Have started ordering baby stuff finally but still holding out hope we will be moving house soon.


----------



## too_scared

Happy 28 weeks Debzie :) I hope the moving goes smoothly and quickly!


----------



## kelly1973

wow debz time has flown
i did get pics pink but cant really see anything will get some more at next scan in 3 weeks any progress you ladies? i have decieded not to google anymore as it is just upsetting me


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree Kelly ... DO NOT GOOGLE! :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine with baby x


----------



## too_scared

Google is the worst when you are worried about something :( 

Well, I'm just back from the dr. I do have a sinus infection. I am on amoxil for 7 days. Now I am scared to death to take them! What if little guy is allergic to antibiotics? Is that even possible? Why am I so darn paranoid when it comes to medications? I never take anything unless I absolutely have to. :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy I'm on my third lot of amoxicillin this pregnancy! It's horrible isn't it? I really wish I didn't have to take it but I can't lie in the dark with a flannel on my head for the next 2 months and it will not go.
Kelly! Team blue gosh I had you down as team pink for sure. Please step away from google. I'm sure everything will be just fine. 
Debzie happy third tri!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mindy I'm sure everything will be fine. I've had anti biotics in pregnancy before. 

How are you Mrs M? 

I having a feeling this babies a boy. I thought both of mine were boys :lol: obviously I was right once so my guess doesn't really count I don't think! X


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. My paranoid brain goes into overdrive when taking medicine is in order. (even when not pregnant) :dohh: I haven't taken my first one yet as I have to take them every 8 hours so I will take one before bed, one at breakfast and then one around 3 pm. I keep having flashes of horrible things happening to little guy because of this... I need to stop!! 

Mrs. M., I really hope this is the last round of antibiotics you will need. I hope they kick in super fast for you. Being sick is no fun at all. I am lucky enough not to have a headache with sinus infections but my face is tender to the touch and my teeth feel like they are going to fall out. :wacko: 

How are you doing MMM? I think a boy is now to be expected if you are a part of this thread AND the November gender scan thread! :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm not too bad thanks just tired. Also got a sore eye as I have a stye coming :( 

I'm definately thinking boy to but secretly hoping girl as I haven't bought baby girl things in ages :haha: but either way we'll be happy no matter what :cloud9: x


----------



## too_scared

That sucks about the stye :( A old wives tail that we used to do when I was a kid was to cross a gold wedding band over the stye. I don't know if it works but I always thought it did when I was a kid! If not a warm compress should help a lot. :)

Only 12 more days now until you find out, isn't it? I can't wait to know! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My teeth hurt too. It's bloody horrible. I'm hoping Edie sleeps in a while tomorrow and I can catch up on a bit of rest.
All these boys are making me think I'm definitely team pink again!


----------



## too_scared

Less than 7 weeks now and we will find out what team you are on! :happydance: I can't wait to find out if you are on team pink! What does Edie think? 

I hope Edie sleeps in for you tomorrow too. Maybe the excitement of her birthday today will do the trick :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

She is pretty good at not getting up too early most mornings but there is always the odd exception! She is convinced, utterly convinced she is having a sister. Because she wants a sister. I keep telling her it might be a boy and she might be having a brother but she just smiles and says "A sister, I think." I just hope she isn't disappointed.


----------



## too_scared

I hope she isn't disappointed too. I think maybe kids know things like that anyway. :)

I hope she sleeps in well tomorrow!


----------



## pinksmarties

MMM - hope the stye doesn't come to much but hot flannel will help open the pore. You don;t need a gender scan its bound to be a boy now!!

Mrsmig - still think girl for you then I got Kellys wrong.

TS - I would take whatever medication that helped with anything prior to becoming pg and since then I have been quite the opposite. I have had 2 lots of antibiotics also this pg and all is fine. I understand your worries especially if you don't like taking meds anyway but it will be better for you and bubs in the long run.

Debzie - happy 3rd tri!!

afm - my heartburn seems to be in overdrive atm. Nothing I do, eat/don't eat, gaviscon/rennies seem to help for more than 15 minutes. I might have to phone the Dr tomorrow as it is becoming very sore. I have been having quite 'tender' (more than discomfort but can't say overly painful although I have taken paracetamol) period type lower groin cramps too but research shows this can be common and doesn't necessarily mean anything -boo.


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry you are feeling so rotten with heartburn, Pink. Heartburn really sucks. I know I mentioned this before, but have you tried apples? I hope they work for you. I found out this weekend I can't take Tums or anything like that for heartburn since it is not gluten free so I hope apples continue to work for me.

I hope the period type pains are the start of something!! It is so exciting that you, Pichi, and Hope are all going to have babies so close together. I don't think that anyone is due around the same time as me.


----------



## kelly1973

very quiet on here today hope you ladies are ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

I hope you are feeling a little calmer today, Kelly :) I think that everything will go perfectly with your LO. 

I'm doing ok, on the antibiotics right now so I am sure the infection will shift soon. I seem to have caught it early this time so hopefully the amoxicillin will do the trick. Usually I need something much stronger.

I hope you are all well! :flow:


----------



## kelly1973

hope u get better soon mindy. im just trying to think positive and no googling for me how much are you charging for owl hats mindy


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all,

Kelly - how are you today? How was OH yesterday at the scan?

Hi TS - I will try the apples if it get bad again although I really have to force myself to eat apples. They remind me too much of diets!! Glad your are feeling a bit better and these antibiotic clear things fast.

Heartburn a bit better today, cramps settled down this afternoon-boo I was hoping it was something but either way it sound like he's heading the right direction.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pink :)

It really sucks that the cramping has stopped. I am glad to hear that smartie is moving in the right direction though! 

Kelly, I will send you a PM. :)


----------



## kelly1973

hey pink doing ok ive stopped googling and determined to be positive,oh loved it we were both so shocked as we really thought it was a girl lol


----------



## debzie

Pink hope the heartburn settled down, I too have been crippled but the gaviscon I was prescribed is making my constipation worse. 

TS hope those antibiotics kick in soon hun and you feel better.

Kelly I am glad you have stopped googling. 

I went shopping with my Mam today and have purchased a pram to pushchair got a bargain too as they were selling off the display models in the shop. Also got a pram suit for my little girl to come home in and some fluffy towels for her. Finally started to buy things and am feeling better now. Had the worst night sleep night, lil girly is now head down and I was feeling a lot of pressure and pelvic pain. Same today when walking. Cant remember Emily doing this soo early.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Debzie :)

That is great you got such a good deal on your pram. :) My parents are going to buy one for us. It is really strange for me to have to start buying things now! :haha:

I didn't realize you were having a girl (baby brain!! :shy:) It is great to have some little girlies coming into this thread :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie it really is different second time round isn't it? I had a lot of pelvic girdle pain from around 20 weeks, thankfully this only lasted a few weeks. Then I got a sciatic pain occasionally when I walked in my lower back and bum. That has eased off now too though I noticed it again today for the first time in quite a while. Also I have been having loads - absolutely loads - of those "lightening crotch" pains when walking, like someone is sticking a hot poker up my hoo hah. I don't remember any of this with Edie, I just remember feeling sort of big and uncomfortable. 
Kelly I'm pleased you have stopped googling. You have a healthy baby boy there!
Mindy I hope your antibiotics kick in soon. I'm on day 3 and though my sinuses are still bunged up and I'm still needing to blow my nose a lot to clear my head I haven't had the hideous migraine type pain today and I have been able to get a few bits of housework done.


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., I so happy to hear you are starting to feel better. I hope your nose clears out soon and then you make it the remaining few weeks illness free!


----------



## pinksmarties

Just wondering what you ladies though. I was thinking of getting OH a gift for when baby is born, any ideas? A lot of stuff is personalised and since we (or I) haven't 100% decided on a name then I can't do any of that yet.


----------



## debzie

No bother TS I am outnumbered on here. 

Mrsmigg glad you are feeling better, I too have the lightning crotch moments often and siatic pain, she feels soo low at the moment. Wont mention how my cervix feels as I know you are squeemish lol.


----------



## debzie

Sorry pink not ignoring you we posted at the same time. I got Chris a funny Haynes manual on baby.https://https://www.amazon.co.uk/Baby-Manual-Conception-Haynes-Workshop/dp/1844257592 when I was pregnant with Emily.


----------



## pinksmarties

thanks for that Debzie - I missed your earlier post too! Fab news about the bargain pram, it nice to be able to go shopping although it took me quite a while to relax into it. Hows the house hunting going?

Kelly - have you been buying anything recently. I know you started to look at prams.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink you are giving him the best present in the world already! You are altogether much nicer than me. I sat there like the Queen of Sheba and waited for people to peel me grapes :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

If I thought he would even think of peeling grapes for me then I would be the same!! :haha: But he just doesn't think like that at all!!


----------



## debzie

We have found a house offer accepted its just a waiting game now. 

I agree with mrsmigg you are giving him the greatest gift.


----------



## pinksmarties

Wonderful news Debzie!!! Hope it all goes through quickly for you.

While I am asking questions what did you all do about visitors family/friends etc coming round after the birth? This is my dilemma

I feel a bit pushed into having visitors as soon as baby is here. OH family live in the same town as us but my mum, Stepmum and dad live about 5 hrs away (they will all come up together in one car) and plan on coming up as soon as I am in labour (I think as step mum is super excited!!). Normally they stay with us but OH's family have offered to put them up. I still think my mum thinks she will be staying with us although she was there when OH dad actually made the offer and she never said anything then or since and I never said that she would be staying with us either. I don't know how much time they will want to spend with us, plus the FIL/MIL/sort of MIL (the heavy smoker) too so I am a bit worried about what things will be like when we get home with baby. I am probably bothering myself unnecessarily about it.


----------



## too_scared

Awesome news Debzie! :happydance: 

Pink, that is so thoughtful. I haven't even thought of something like that :shy: I will have to think on a suggestion. Maybe a bunch of snacks/beer? Haha!


----------



## Lozdi

Tell them, you will let them know when you are settled then it will be visiting time. Be firm, and don't be swayed by any guilt trips. I am fortunate in having a very non pushy family and in laws, but I know many have trouble with being 'descended' on by family who all want to see the baby immediately and have very little respect for the fact that most new parents would like a little settling in time before pass-the-baby commences! You could suggest a super quick visit when baby is very new, just to have a peek, then a longer more cuddly visit when you have settled in and gotten over the engorgement stage. Trust me, when you are sat there with your boobs out squirting out milk for a little relief between cluster feeds, you will not want visitors! :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Don't worry Pink, I was never in any danger of having grapes peeled for me either! What I would suggest is that your family stay with OH's family when Smartie arrives, so they are on hand to visit etc but not there the whole time. Explain you need time alone together as a family to settle in. Then invite them to stay after a couple of weeks when OH goes back to work as you will appreciate the help? That is if they are likely to help and not cause you more work. I had mum come every day after mark went back to work. This time round she will be staying as she doesn't live locally any more, but she will be even more help as she can help out with Edie. As for other visitors like friends and other family members I suggest none for the first week and then limit it to one set a day. Even that sounds a lot but at one point I almost had one out one in and it was hell. I also had an electrician, a plumber and the health visitor all come the same morning as well.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thank you both. That's the plan I had mrsmig. I think its more my mum that I bothered about. I am happy with them staying at OH's family house but I know mum won't be overly comfortable staying with them but then that's not up to me to 'protect' her (which is what I do though - bad role reversal unfortunately) but it will better if my dad and stepmum are there too - they all get on which is just as well!!

Loz - you made me laugh at the thought of relief squirting!! 

Had a chat about it with OH as it has been playing on my mind for a while. He hadn't even thought about any of that, also when are we going to ring people to tell them things are happening? As I know step mum will be getting my Dad to drive up the road as soon as I mention a twinge!! Its just things like that that we haven't discussed till now. I think I am going to have to have chat with them, Dad and step-mum first though as I am more comfortable talking to them and knowing they'll at least be respectful of my questions and decisions.

As for friends, apart from one, I'll suggest they wait until family have gone home (again I need to find out how long they plan on staying even for FIL benefit). I don't know why I getting so bothered by this. OH just said he will do whatever I want - which I suppose is nice but then I feel that puts extra pressure on me - its his baby too but Like I said earlier he hadn't given it much thought. Maybe I just overthinking - sorry for the whiney post


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I told both parents (mine are not together either) when I was first having contractions and was going into hospital, then I told them both I was being sent home as I was only 2cm dilated. Then when my waters broke and I went back I must have told my mum, as she went to the hospital. She couldn't concentrate at work and only worked a few miles from the hospital so she actually turned up there and staked the place out. If I had had it in me I would have been mortified. I think she was actually stalking about outside the labour ward bless her. God only knows what she would have done if I'd been in labour for ages. They actually allowed her in the delivery room afterwards as well, visitors are not usually allowed until you get on the ward. Crazy woman. She won't be able to do that this time as she will be travelling over from Cheshire to take care of Edie. And as for my dad, bless him I rang him after to tell him he had a granddaughter and I had apparently forgotten to even tell him I had gone back to hospital. He thought I was still at home waiting for it all to happen. He said to me yesterday that he much preferred it that way and just wants to know when the deed is done, save him worrying.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry I haven't been on much lately :flower:

Pink I would just lay down the rules from the start. Tell them that you and OH want to spend time with LO on your own before you get visitors as you can never get those first few moments back. I tell them you will inform them when baby is here and you will inform them when they can come visit.

I had Thomas at home, we phoned my parents when I was in labour as they were coming to take Caitlin for us as they lived in the same village. We informed our parents and IL's when he was born and asked IL's to give us 1 1/2 hours before coming as we wanted Caitlin to see Thomas first. My parents came an hour later with Caitlin and they waited downstairs while Caitlin got to meet her brother. They then came up for 20 minutes or so before IL's came and they all left around 30/45 minutes later as I needed to rest. They should understand and respect your wishes. If you think they won't lock your doors :lol: 

This time I want to do the same have the kids see baby before everyone else. We will be getting MIL to have the kids until we've had baby then get her to bring them down and do the same as last time x


----------



## kelly1973

pink i agree with what mrs migg says lol dont i always say that i think oh mum might be a bit pushy shes abit forward with me and says things like babys up to 1 year should always be in white not this baby lol.
pink i had every intention to start buying after 20 week scan but after what we got told it gave me the wobbles so ill leave it for a while.
i wonder where pichi is/
hope your all ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Crayz

Hey everyone!

I hope you're all doing well!

Pink, I agree with Mrs. M-My sister didn't allow any visitors in the hospital until the day after her daughter was born (her son was born in California, so we were just too far away for that one). They wanted that time alone. I didn't have the problem of people wanting to visit because 1) My anxiety has been really good at allowing me to cut myself off from everyone and anyone, so I don't talk to many people here, and 2) I live on the other side of the planet from my friends and family, so nobody was coming here when Yeardley was born.

The good news is that they'll ALL get to see her very soon as we are moving off of this wretched island on Saturday! They came and packed up our house in 4 hours. It was a nightmare. Only because it was so unorganized. I saw them throw a set of unfolded sheets from the dryer into the same box as a bunch of shoes. And they took my pillows and put them in the cabinets of my salon station, and packed all of my hangers with clothes in those Tupperware shelves with drawers. They were shoving the drawers closed because there wasn't enough room for the hangers and the clothes. OMG. Unpacking is going to really throw my OCD for a loop. Opening a box with a bunch of shampoo and 8 cans of spray paint and a set of silverware is going to make my head explode. It's mainly our fault for not being more prepared, but it's really hard when we weren't given enough time and with an infant at home. We did the best we could I guess. I mean, the military finally booked our flight YESTERDAY, and we're leaving in two days. Right now we're in a shitty Japanese motel. It looks like a horror movie could be filmed here. Ahh, the military life!

I'm so excited to finally be back in the states, but I'm definitely NOT looking forward to that plane ride! Okinawa to Tokyo, Tokyo to San Francisco, San Fran to Virginia. With two dogs and an infant! Yee haw!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I understand and maybe after the next scan you will feel a bit more reassured to go out and start to buy little bits. Even starting out getting a few baby grows etc then it does get a bit easier.

Crayz - Yay for finally getting away and going home!! What a nightmare with the movers!! When ever we have had to move with OH being in the military I have done it all but probably would let them do it from now on. It does sound like they was a bit haphazard to say the least. Once you get to the other end you'll be so happy to get settled near your family you won't mind the bad packing. Good luck with the flights, I am sure Yeardley will be absolutely fine and probably travel better than you will!!

Pichi is fine, I was on her journal yesterday, just busy day with Pixis birthday, Don't really like to speak for her but she didn't get the sweep so no movement yesterday on that front.

afm - I gave in last night and used an epo in the twinkle. I have been taking it orally for a couple of weeks now but was a bit wary of using internally for some unknown reason. Anyway everything seems okay. Smarties had the hiccups again at 5am - slightly annoying when you are trying to drop back off to sleep!


----------



## Crayz

Pink-You gave me a good chuckle with the epo in the twinkle. Good luck, I hope it gets you going! 

I didn't know your husband is in the military! What a life we lead, you know? It's not for everyone, but we do it for love.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good to see you Crayz! I'm so pleased you get to move very soon, but having your house packed up for you like that, with such wild abandon sounds horrific. I'm quite haphazard myself but I couldn't cope with that! 
I am tired today, posted in my journal but my snoring was so bad last night mark kept waking me accidentally on purpose huffing and puffing about so I gave up at 5am and slept on the sofa. Horrible. On the plus side I'm feeling much better today.


----------



## Clobo

Wow so many things happening 

*Sarah-anne*, congratulations, I love the name Olivia too!

*Hope*, congratulations to you too chick

*Pink*, i turned into a real soppy sod and still am now!! Lovely big bump chick! Re the visitors, we had loads right from the beginning, i didn't mind this but i was really blunt about them leaving, if it was evening then i just said i was going to bed and went upstairs with Danny, if it was in the day then I had a code-look that I gave Ben to say i was ready for them to leave!! I would be blunt with them and make it clear they are staying with OH parents!

*Kelly*, aw sorry to hear that things weren't quite as they should be but they seem to be doing the right things and looking after you. You really should try not to worry, it won't do you any good my dear. Yay for team :blue:

*Loz*, my doctor said at my 6 week check that i didn't need protection if i was exclusively breast feeding, very naughty really, luckily i don't believe her although we haven't :sex:!!!

*Mindy*, i had sinusitis and took the amoxil for a week, its fine chick, they wouldn't give it to you if it wasn't, hope it clears things up for you!

*Lexi*, yay for moving, good luck with it all! :plane:

Hi everyone else, hope all is well with you guys :hugs:

*AFM*, all ok here, Danny is getting even more of a big chunky monkey, hoping to take him to be weighed tomorrow if the Sky man fixes our box and has left by 11.30am!! He has been testing out his playmat today xxx
 



Attached Files:







Image.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopeithappens

Yey go team blue kelly 

Congrats sarah

Yey for the moving crayz

Apologies ive written a post twice with a photo and the battery has died and ive forgotten everything i had caught up with 

Hope your all well, here is my new little man
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs Miggins

He's absolutely gorgeous! He looks so tiny!


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :)

Super tired and feeling awful right now. Sorry I have forgotten everything I have read :shy:

Hope, he is beautiful! 

Mrs. M., I hope you are feeling better.

I hope you are all well :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

He's gorgeous hope congratulations x


----------



## kelly1973

hope hes a little topper xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies ts hope you feeling better soon
crayz lovely to hear from you excellent news about the move 
clo little danny has grown hes gorgeous
any news pink,pichi cant wait to see more pictures of our new arrivals
how you feeling mrs migg want to ask you a question think i asked before but cant remenber the answer lol had my hair highlighted last time as was worried but to be fair didnt make much different is it ok to get peroxide on my roots now any of you other ladies get this done?
afm ive started to feel movement of a night time when im resting i bloody love it, i got told at my 20 week scan i had an anterior placenta so guess thats why im late.
well hope all you ladies are all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pichi

hey girls - i must have unsubscribed to this thread again with my fat fingers on my phone :dohh:

Mr pea is still hanging on in there and it's D-day today. went for a sweep on wednesday but it was unsuccessful due to having a high posterior cervix but i have been told its very squishy and what she could feel it's dilated too :thumbup: so lets hope he gets the gears a turning soon! found he's been quieter this morning... just wiggling his bum back and forward and wiggling his fingers near my hips!

hope everyone is well, off to catch up with this thread as i'm a bit behind


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow - yay for more movement Kelly - that's so good made me smile loads reading that. I got most feeling at night and they say when you are up and about during the day it rocks them to sleep. Seems that anterior placentas are very common.

Pichi - Want Mr pea to hurry up then it will feel like I am not too far behind you!!

Hope - what a fab pic of Keiron, such a cutie, he is just lovely. 

Clobo - hope you get to the hv. Looks like he has grown so much!!

Ts - hope you are feeling better today and the antibiotics are starting to work. Nothing worse than working if you are feeling like crap.

Hi everyone else.

afm - nothing new to report. Going to do a bit more walking today as I am meeting my friend for lunch in town then going to bounce big style on the ball when I get home!! Funnily though I am not as impatient as I was maybe that will change by Tuesday and I hopefully get my sweep.


----------



## too_scared

Good morning (afternoon :)) ladies :flow:

Kelly!!! I am SO very happy you are feeling movement. Isn't it the best thing in the whole world? I love just sitting here quietly and feeling the kid move around in there. 

Pichi, I hope those little wiggles are the last preparations for mr. pea to come out into this world!! :happydance: Happy due day!

Pink, I hope you don't need to wait until the sweep on Tuesday. Come on little smartie!

Mrs. M., I hope you are continuing to mend today. :hugs:

MMM, how are you today?

Crayz, I am SO super happy you are moving in the morning! Have a safe trip and update when you can :dance:

Hi to everyone else! I hope you are all well :flower:

I am still feeling rotten today. :( My headache didn't go away overnight, it just switched sides. Booooo. I am home again today so I am going to try to rest a bunch and get better. I have a bunch of crocheting to do. I am making a bigger owl hat for our friend's little girl. I just finished a matching one for her dad! :haha: His brother also wants one and my friend has put my price up! I don't mind if he wants to be my salesman! :haha: I have also finally decided on what I want to do for my own little kiddo. I didn't want an owl hat for him. I will post a picture when I get it all done. 

Oh, also, I think we might be buying a new car tomorrow. Or at least signing the paperwork and going for a test drive tomorrow and then picking it up next weekend. I am super excited about that. We needed a bigger car to take my 2 monster doggies and the kid so this is a good thing. Also it will burn less gas than what we have now so it is a win win. 

I hope you are all well and I hope Mr. Pea shows soon!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy due date Pichi!! Fingers crossed little man decides to come soon.

Hope the walk is productive Pink :winkwink: have a lovely lunch with your friend.

:hugs: Mindy sorry your still not feeling too good. :happydance: for the new car :)

I'm not too bad feeling really weird lately and I can't explain it as stupid as it sounds. Woke up with a thumping headache this morning, it's eased off now but hoping it doesn't come back!! x


----------



## Lozdi

hopeithappens said:


> Yey go team blue kelly
> 
> Congrats sarah
> 
> Yey for the moving crayz
> 
> Apologies ive written a post twice with a photo and the battery has died and ive forgotten everything i had caught up with
> 
> Hope your all well, here is my new little man

He is gorgeous! :happydance::flower: Hi Keiron! :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

wow its so quiet here at the min hope you lovely ladies are ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

Thanks MMM :) I hope your headache is gone now.

Hi Kelly :) How are you doing? Are you feeling more consistent movement now? It is the best feeling in the whole world.

Hi Lozdi :) How are you doing? 

Pink and Pichi, I hope things start moving soon!! I can't wait for more babies to be born into this thread. <3

Hi everyone else! I hope you are all well :flow:

I am doing ok today. Sleepy, but well. Thankfully it seems my sinus infection is finally starting to go away. I hope! 

Have a great evening :flower:


----------



## kelly1973

hi ts yes when i sit down of a night time ive had what im guessing is some big kicks they make me jump out of my skin every time lol makes oh jump too as i always say ooooooohhh lol
i wonder if any babies have been born bit quiet on here
glad your sinis is finally clearing up


----------



## too_scared

Isn't it great? :) Can you feel the kicks from the outside now? I love it! The other night I was laying in bed and I could feel the kiddo doing the weirdest things in there. It was almost like he was rubbing with his hands in there. Strange!

I don't think Pink and Pichi have had their babies yet. They have been on their journals today. I can't wait for their babies to come!


----------



## pinksmarties

Nope, both of us still waiting!!

tbh I found the movements back then very weird and alien like, it was better when I felt proper kicks that did make you go 'oof'. Now its more squirming although I am sure he just tried to put his knee through my side!!

glad your sinuses are feeling better TS. Have the dogs come if from the cold yet?

Hi Kelly. What have you been up to this weekend?

Hi everyone else!!

I have had a reasonable quite one, washed the car Saturday. Very quiet day today. Absolutely no twinges, its the best I've felt in a while. Still taking my RLT and EPO and will be buying the clary sage tomorrow. Will NOT resort to pineapple though and even the thought is it never mind the smell makes me queasy - yuck. Pichi has a sweep tomorrow and hopefully I'll get one done on Tuesday.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pleased the sinuses are clearing up finally, and Kelly, yay for movement! 
Pink the squirming can be horrible sometimes can't it? Some movements I find really quite painful. Obviously I still like it though! 
Well I'm still tired even though I slept until noon, almost recovered from the bikini wax from hell. This week I'm aiming to get my car seat cleaned up, it's in the garage but needs a good scrub and air. Need to get some maternity towels and paper pants and get my baby clothes washed and then I can get my case packed for hospital. Just need to get mark to get the damned pram carrycot out of the garage. 
First midwife appointment in 6 weeks on Tuesday. The last one doesn't seem that long ago when I think it's 6 weeks today until my due date. 
Pink and Pichi it's funny. When you two got your bfp's it seemed to be ages before I got mine, now I'm only 6 weeks behind you it's really no time at all.


----------



## pinksmarties

It didn't seem like 6 weeks apart, I think because I had such good and positive feelings for that cycle for you, I just knew. 6 weeks, not long and we'll know what team you are - so exciting!! Glad you have your mw appointment too, do you feel okay about the baby size? I was peaking to a friend on her 2nd pg on Saturday and she felt much bigger sooner this time than the first, not just belly wise but baby size/weight.

Glad your bits have settled down, I will see if I can get in tomorrow as I really hope my sweep first thing Tuesday morning does something!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Recommend taking a paracetamol beforehand if you are not opposed to the idea. Re the skin tags I didn't even know they were there either. I know I've got them at the top of my bump and round my bra strap area. Horrible things.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and I had to put sudocrem on my bikini line this morning. It helped though.


----------



## too_scared

I am glad you are feeling so good, Pink. Maybe you are feeling so good so you can rest up before the big day! Soon!!

Mrs. M, it sounds like you had a lovely weekend, minus the waxing! I hope you are able to get the pram and car seat out of the garage and all cleaned up soon. 

The dogs finally came in for a bit a little while ago. They were in for about 2 hours and are out again now since they just ate supper. I just caught Iorek outside breaking the ice off the top of his water in the dish out there! Silly boy. He has really been loving the cooler weather lately. He wants to be outside all day and makes me feel like a terrible dog mommy. He will go outside and then lay on the deck and sleep like he is homeless or something! I guess that is what I get for getting a northern breed. :haha: Brom is a little different, he loves to be out with Iorek but sometimes I think he gets a little chilly. He doesn't really have his winter coat in yet and his fur is much shorter than Iorek's. Anyway, enough babbling about my doggies. I could go on forever about them. <3

I think I am starting to feel some more squirmy type movements. Sometimes it feels like the kiddo is rubbing on me from the inside, like back and forth movements. I don't really know what he is doing! 

I have what is probably a really silly question, but how do you know what body parts are moving in there? :haha:

I hope you all have a great night :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't think you do until a later check up and the midwife can tell you which way the baby is positioned, then you can work it out. I have a little bottom sticking out of the front of my belly most of the time and I can feel the back and occasionally a heel. With Edie I could almost constantly feel one of her heels under my ribs. Her right one. I still love rubbing and kissing that little heel now.


----------



## pinksmarties

I know some people can work it out but I haven't been able to really. I think once he went head down I could guess most of the rib/upper tummy pain (like I was bruised) was from his feet. I could feel which side he was lying on as one side of my bump was firmer than the other so could feel his what I thought was his bum. This evening though it was quite a pointy hard bone he was shoving through my side and I could really feel it with my hand. I think I have too much flab covering my bump to actually see limbs!


----------



## too_scared

Cool :) 

Can you see the little bum sticking out? I find it so weird that you can see shapes of baby through your tummy! (you as in universal you :)) 

I was told at my scan last weekend that the kiddo is head down but I guess at this early time he can still move around. I feel most movement low down and off to the sides a little. I do get the occasional kick up near my ribs.

Pink, you don't have any flab! I have seen your bump picture, it looks like baby to me :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No you can't really see it but you can feel it and my bump is wriggling and moving about all the time. Baby seems to like to sleep at the same time as me which is unusual. Long may it last!


----------



## pinksmarties

I agree with mrmig - you can feel rather than see. I sometimes think those pics you see on the web of feet etc are just photoshopped. Its the big movement across your belly that are quite funny, sitting with the laptop on your belly and it suddenly nearly bounces off!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think they are too. Well I just settled down to go to sleep and I must have been snoring because at last mark has taken himself into Joe's room. Hopefully we will both sleep better, only I'm wide awake again now with heartburn! I'll have a swig of gaviscon and hopefully sleep ok.


----------



## too_scared

I think those pictures look photoshopped too. I am just so dumb about all this baby stuff. :haha: 

I can't wait until I feel big giant movements like that. :happydance:

Mrs. M., I am glad your LO is sleeping the same time as you. Does the movement of baby really wake people up in the middle of the night? Right now I feel the kiddo move a lot when I lay down to go to sleep but I can usually fall asleep through it. 

I'm glad Mark has finally moved to Joe's bed. I hope you are able to fall asleep again soon.

Pink, I hope my laptop doesn't bounce off my lap! Haha! 

Have a great night, ladies :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hey ladies how is everyone today?

I'm off work all week, hubby's on a course in Manchester so I have a week off. Lazy day today as I'm shattered and didn't sleep well with hubby not being in the bed :( it sounds very windy outside. I'm only going out to take the kids to school/nursery thankfully. Have a good day all x


----------



## pinksmarties

hi MMM - pretty miserable here today (weather I mean!) but might go in town this afternoon when OH gets home. Sorry you didn't sleep well with OH being away, usually the first night is the worst. have you got plans for your week off?

mrsmig - hope you got a better sleep after your swig of gaviscon, I am pleased Mark decided to sleep in Joes room and maybe now both of you can get a decent nights sleep. How is his job going, settled in properly now? We have to recycle our own glass as council don't do that atm (kerb side) and OH commented there were more gaviscon bottles than wine or jars - cheeky sod!!

ts - he will wake you during the night I am sure. I remember one time about 4am, whilst still working, almost shouting at smartie 'GO TO SLEEP' :wacko: when he was having a belly rave.

Oh well, back to uncomfortable sleeps. I wasn't sure if I was having any BH but I think I see a pattern after having my rlt drink. Its only the lower part of my tummy but it does go all funny, I just thought it was smartie moving but now I am not sure.

Hi kelly, clobo, loz, crayz (hope the move/flight going okay so far), cupcake, hope, debzie and anyone else!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Not really any plans, think I'm going to have a lazy day today :) going to catch up on my cross stitching, spent 2 hours on it last night and felt so relaxed. My friend's coming tonight and we're gonna watch the soaps and have a takeaway :) Probably ANOTHER lazy day tomorrow :haha: I'm going to enjoy my lazy days whilst I can before I go back to work. Thursday morning I have the dentist and MW ... going to look great going to the midwives with a massive fat lip :lol: Friday I am going to the metrocentre to meet a lovely friend and her new baby girl, might get a little shopping done too then picking hubby up on Friday night.

Hope you manage to get a walk into town and bubs decide to make a move soon :winkwink: x


----------



## pichi

bleh. hi girls.

feeling a bit crap at the moment. 2nd failed sweep today due to my cervix doing a runner. the midwife couldn't find it!? she said in all her time she's never lost someones cervix lol 

it is looking like a c-section will be the route we go down - again u__u


----------



## too_scared

MMM, a lazy day today sounds wonderful. I hope you are able to catch up on rest this week and feel refreshed. 

Pink, hopefully the RLT will get things going. Hopefully those BH will turn into the real thing soon. 

Pichi, :hugs: I'm sorry that is looks like another section. It seems like maybe it is for the better. 

I have a question for you ladies. I have a pain in my tummy, it is to the right about 2 inches from my belly button and about 2 inches above it. It is a sharp pain that is eased off a little when I rub it. The kiddo is kicking away in there still. Do you think this is something I should be concerned about?

I hope you are all having a great day! :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Pichi I'm sorry the sweep didn't work .

I don't think it sounds like anything to be worried about Mindy, but if you are concerned phone your MW that's what they're there for :D :hugs:

I've had a pretty lazy day, cross stitched a bit this morning, went and had brunch with a friend, came home and cross stitched some more, friend popped in for a cuppa, picked Thomas up from nursery, now he's watching Mickey and I'm just catching up on here before Caitlin gets in. Think we're all going to have a takeaway for tea tonight :) x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That sounds like a nice relaxing day Mmm. It will do you good. 
Mindy I wonder could the pain be some sort of stitch? I've had lots of quite bad stitch pain. Or maybe it's a foot jabbing you hard? Like Mmm says get it checked out. 
Pichi :hugs: so sorry to hear about the disappearing cervix and the failed sweep. I really hope something happens spontaneously really soon and you avoid the section. 
Pink, hope you are feeling a little better today. 
Afm I felt rubbish this morning. I thought I would feel refreshed given that I slept until noon yesterday and had the bed to myself last night but no. I had to get up early as someone was coming to replace part of the immersion, and Edie woke quite early too. Morning sickness returned as well. Had a pleasant afternoon though, my friend came through with her two children, she was my pregnancy buddy when I was having Edie but we don't get to see each other very often. We didn't have very long but it was nice to have a bit of a catch up. Edie is now having a late nap so I am having a much needed hour of peace and quiet. Got the car seat out of the garage but it is a bit mildewy unfortunately. I bought some mildew remover but I was in a rush and picked up the wrong sort which isn't suitable for fabrics. I shall get some different stuff tomorrow and will hopefully get it sorted.
Baby is moving absolutely loads today and feeling very big! I have to go to the doctors twice tomorrow, I have my GBS swab and a midwife appointment. I am excited to see how the baby is measuring.


----------



## too_scared

I'm glad you have had such a nice day MMM :)

I'm sorry your day didn't start out well, Mrs. M., but I am glad the afternoon was better. Sorry your car seat is mildewy. I hope that you are able to get something to get it off. I can't wait to hear how big your mw thinks your LO is :)

We don't have mw's here. :wacko: So behind the times! I can call my dr to ask the nurse to ask the dr and then see what they think. The pain went away for a while and is now back. I am not sure what it could be. I also have pain in my back but I think that is from sleeping funny. It is a bit of pain on the right side at about mid back. I sleep quite twisted because I can't sleep on my side for long because of hip pain. So, I end up sleeping sort of on my back with the pillow shoved under my right hip to keep my torso twisted to the left. Then I end up almost flat on my shoulders so everything is twisted. I am shocked that I have made it this far before getting back pain. :dohh: 

Thanks ladies :) I will call the dr and see what they think.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies,mrs migg your lay in sounds amazing its horrid that you have morning sickness again hop that toodles oof soon.
Pichi really hope things start moving soon for selfish reasons too i wana see your lo
how you feeling pink?
glad your having a relaxing time mmm
mindy not sure if its the same but i had like sharp pains like a stitch and i was told it was ligaments streching
afm i have midwife appointment tomorrow can anyone tell me what to expect?


----------



## too_scared

I called the dr and he said as long as I am not having cramping, burning when I pee, or a fever everything should be ok. Right now the pain is a little worse, almost burny, but it goes away for a while so I don't know. If it keeps up or gets worse I will go in. 

It could very well be things stretching in there, Kelly. That is what I have read that it is most likely to be. 

I am sorry I am not really sure what you should expect because I am not sure of the schedule of mw appt's. I usually get the same thing when I see my dr. They check my weight and my blood pressure. They test a urine sample for sugars (and possibly protein, but I am not positive). Then he feels my uterus/fundus and listens to the heartbeat with the doppler. Then he asks if I have any questions and that is about it. I go every 4 weeks. I think after 30 weeks I will go every 2 weeks and then after 36 weeks I will go every week? I am not positive about when that changes.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's so different in other countries to here but it sounds like your doc does more or less the same checks as our MWs x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm not sure Kelly I haven't had an appointment at 21 weeks but take some wee because she will definitely want to test that. She will probably just do your blood pressure and listen to the heart beat. She may take bloods but I think that happens at 28 weeks. 
Mindy if you don't feel happy with what that doc said make an appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Kelly it might be an idea tomorrow to ask about your Matb1 and maternity exemption forms as well.


----------



## pinksmarties

mmm - glad you have had a nice relaxing day, mmmm........ takeaway sounds good, what did you get?

mrsmig - oh that's a shame your sleep wasn't any better for having the bed to yourself (don't tell OH that though just in case!) Glad you day got better seeing your friend.

Kelly - think you will get the same as ts suggested. Urine, BP check. She may check your fundal height and doppler check. Have a good chat to her about what the scan showed and I am sure she will reassure you more about that.

ts - glad your Dr said everything was ok. I remember having the odd sharp pains, probably when things were growing fast.

afm - went into town this afternoon and got my bits waxed. I am not normally embarrassed but I was today, probably because I didn't think I'd get in so had my old manky holey knickers on. Wasn't too bad but had loads of wax left all over ny knockers and legs which kept sticking to my pants so made my waddling even worse walking through town!! I have my mw appointment tomorrow morning, so we'll see what that brings.


----------



## kelly1973

what are they mrs migg?


----------



## kelly1973

we must of posted same time pink lmao you saying bout your holey manky knickers lol i thought it was only me that wore them


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I got parmo which wasn't very nice tbh! Wish I'd got a burger now, kids had pizza, we got a free one for a late delivery :haha: just doing my cross stitching again x

I have the manky holey knickers too :lol: hubby hates them but they're so comfy :haha: x


----------



## pichi

everyone has those manky holey knickers that are their best friend :haha: those pants come in handy after labour too as they're usually the most stretched out comfy ones of the whole pile 

*T_S *those feelings you said your getting sound like everything stretching to be honest :) does it sometimes feel a little itchy too?

*Pink*: i hope you get your sweep and it's successful :) might see you in there ;)

*Mrs Miggins* sorry to hear you didn't get a good nights sleep. the further on the worse the sleep is too isn't it? :( not long now though :flower:

for MW appts i always take: notes and a pot of pee :haha: then they never catch you off guard :haha:


----------



## too_scared

It is a bit itchy, now that you mentioned it, Pichi. I was beginning to think that maybe it was trapped gas? I am not sure. I am feeling a little more relaxed about it now though. Thank you ladies. 

I have to work tomorrow so if it is still hurting then I will call and make an appt for Wednesday. Unless I am scared and then I will just go in right after work. Baby is still kicking away so I am hoping things are ok.

Pink, I thought I was the only one with underwear like that too! :haha: I am glad to know it is not just me. It is too bad there was still wax stuck on after your appt. Did they try to get it off? Usually they have cream to get it all off. 

I hope you are all having a good evening :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink - you said the wax was stuck to your knockers :haha: how far up did she go? :winkwink: he he. Hope it wasn't as painful as my experience. I have never known myself to bleed like that. Don't worry about the manky knickers either. Personally I'm always relieved when someone turns up in their scruffy pants, I live in fear of wrecking someone's expensive La Perla undies!
Kelly, your MatB1 is the form that you need to claim your maternity pay. I know you are self employed but imagine you will still need it as I think you can claim maternity allowance, plus you may need it for tax reasons. The mayernity exemption form is to get your little card to give you free prescriptions and dental treatment from now till baby is 1.


----------



## pinksmarties

I had to peel my knickers off when I got home it was that bad with the wax. 

Kelly - exemption certificate is needed for free dentist/prescription etc. The matb1 form, tbh I am not sure, but I needed it for my work to 'prove' your pregnancy so you might need it for your self employed business so you can claim statutory mat leave money (I am not sure in your case what you need to do)

mmm- still sounds good. I really fancy a kebab now!


----------



## CompleteMummy

I'm in the same boat I'm ecstatic to be pregnant but absolutely terrified. I'm trying my best to enjoy it but just so scared. I had a stillborn baby on 29th June 2009, I was full term plus 5 days and she died in early labour. Tests revealed I am a group B strep carrier. We've been trying to get pregnant again this last year, I'm only 5 weeks gone now and just scared of even getting to 12 weeks to normal safe point mark. Only my fiance, and 2 best friends know I'm pregnant haven't told anyone else and its so hard.


----------



## Lozdi

CompleteMummy said:


> I'm in the same boat I'm ecstatic to be pregnant but absolutely terrified. I'm trying my best to enjoy it but just so scared. I had a stillborn baby on 29th June 2009, I was full term plus 5 days and she died in early labour. Tests revealed I am a group B strep carrier. We've been trying to get pregnant again this last year, I'm only 5 weeks gone now and just scared of even getting to 12 weeks to normal safe point mark. Only my fiance, and 2 best friends know I'm pregnant haven't told anyone else and its so hard.

I'm so sorry for your loss...to get so far and then have that happen no wonder 12 weeks will not be a 'safe' point to you. Congratulations on your new pregnancy, it will be hard but you have to take it one day at a time. With your history they might even induce you or give you a c-section before your due date, which will take away some of the worry of labour that you are bound to have. :hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

Its very quiet here yesterday and today.....I wonder if some births are occurring!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy due date Pink! 

Anything happening Pichi? 

How are you and little man Lozdi?

How's everyone else, Crayz, Kelly, Mindy, Mrs M and everyone else I've missed x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi completemummy. Sorry for your lossI can't imagine going through that but a big congrats on your new pg. I don't think there will ever be really good milestone for you but we are here to help you get through the days.

Hi Loz - how are you and Tenzin? Are you getting back into your late night gaming?

MMM - how is your week off going? Still relaxing lots?

Hi TS, kelly, and everyone else.

afm - had my sweep yesterday. 1-2cm dilated, cervix soft and in the right position. Smartie was hurting me a lot last night, hitting every nerve in my belly and cervix I thought maybe that was it but alas no. No twinges or anything today so not hopeful. Today would be a nice birthday as it can be written either way backwards/forwards. 211112!! Going for a walk later as it is a lovely day here then bouncing on my ball. I hope Pichi doesn't mind me speaking for her. She has a consultants appointment at hospital this morning but CS looking highly likely now.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Week off's not too bad, I don't want to go back to work though :cry: I'm relaxing in between cleaning sprees :lol:

All sounds good Pink, a walk and bouncing on the ball should help, I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

:hugs: for Pichi I really hope she can still have the birth she wants x


----------



## too_scared

Welcome to our little group, Completemummy. :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss. Like the other ladies have already said, you just have to try really hard to take it one day at a time. The women in this group and wonderful and very supportive and have helped me so much. 

Lozdi :) Hi! How are you doing? How is your little guy? I hope you are well.

MMM, I am glad your week is going well. A week is way too short, though! :haha: I hope you feel so much better and rested up for when you go back to work.

Pink, all those things sound very positive for smartie coming very soon! Fingers crossed for you. :happydance: I hope the walk and the bouncing gets things moving for you. Today would be an awesome birthday. 211112 :D 

Hi to everyone else :) I hope you are all well :flow:

afm: I meant to come on here last night to welcome Completemummy to our group but unfortunately didn't get time. I ended up spending 2.5 hours at the hospital last night :wacko: The pain by my belly button was still there and getting worse. I started stressing and googled it... Bad mistake. I read things like placental abruption and was really stressing. I called the hospital and went in. They tried to hook me up to the fetal monitor and the nurse couldn't find the heartbeat. I wasn't too stressed about it because she seemed very new and I could feel the kiddo kicking away. The student dr came in and got the heartbeat right away on the doppler and they decided that the monitor must not be working since even when they put the probe in the exact same spot they couldn't get the heartbeat. So, they took me off that... The heart rate was 158 so they were all pleased with that. After much poking and prodding by both the dr and the student dr and tons of talking and blood work they decided it was round ligament pain. The student dr thought maybe it had something to do with my constipation but it has been getting better since upping my water intake and eating more pears and figs (yay high fibre! :haha:) The dr wanted blood work to rule out an infection in my intestines/bowels but that all came back good. Anyway... here I am now, the pain subsided for a while and I just had ground flax cereal for breakfast. :haha: I think the pain was so bad yesterday because I was working all day. 

I am glad to have piece of mind and can deal with the pain now that I know the kiddo is ok. The dr said to expect the pain to last for a few more weeks at least. :cry:

Oh, and on top of spending so much time at the hospital last night we came home and our TV went kaput. :( Not good timing! We just bought a wood stove, a new chimney for said wood stove, a winter's worth of wood and a new car... not a great time for needing to spend extra money right now. Blah! At least the price of TV's has come down a lot since we got this one 5 years ago. Does 5 years sound like a very short lifespan for a TV?? It does to me! Argh!

Sorry for the extra long post today. I think I am going to lay in bed all day today and crochet and hope the pain stays away long enough for me to vacuum later. :)

I hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry you had to go to hospital Mindy by SO glad everything's ok. I think a nice relaxing day is definately on the cards for you missy!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome to the group Completemummy. I'm so, so sorry to hear of your loss. I can't imagine how horrendous a time you must have had. Good luck with this pregnancy. I had GBS with my first pregnancy and they weren't even prepared to test me this time round. I stood my ground however and got swabbed for it yesterday. 
Mindy I'm sorry you had such a crappy day yesterday but I'm pleased the pain was nothing to worry about. I had a similar experience with Edie, but earlier on at 11 weeks. That turned out to be RLP as well. I hope you get plenty of rest today. 
Kelly, Mmm Hope Loz and everyone else, hope all is well. Pink and Pichi I'm very excited to hear news of your two little boys arriving. 
Afm, been feeling tired and dizzy today. We have hardly any food in the house either. The midwife told me yesterday my iron is slightly low and I need to eat loads of cheese and yogurts down me. Unfortunately until I can get out to the shop while Edie is at dancing later I don't have anything like that in!!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :)

Mrs. M., do you have any spinach? That is pretty high in iron, isn't it? I hope you feel better soon. Can you get groceries delivered where you live?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Mindy. Yes I do like spinach, good idea. I'll get some later. I can get groceries delivered if I order online but I will be popping out later with mum in her car anyway so will pick a few groceries up to tide us over till later. 
Just made a good discovery - Ready Brek has vitamin D in it. This is the thing the midwife said I should be getting but can't take the antenatal tablets as they make me throw up. Obviously I have milk in the ready Brek too which I can't drink on its own so I have a solution, ready Brek every day!


----------



## too_scared

That is a great solution! I got a sample in the mail of Similac Mom the other day. That has vitamin D and iron too. I wonder if you guys have anything like that there?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

We have all sorts of prenatal vitamins with vit D and folic acid and various different things in them but they make me throw up. I took them fine before I was pregnant but I just can't keep them down.


----------



## too_scared

Similac Mom is a chocolate or vanilla flavoured drink, like a milkshake :) I don't know if that would hurt your tummy. 

My prenatals are actually 2 pills, one that has the iron and other things and one with the calcium and folic acid and other things. The iron one is supposed to be taken in the morning with a full glass of water and then I can't eat for an hour. That one has really started making me feel sick since getting pregnant. I just started taking it when I got up to pee in the night. So, I usually take it around 3-4 am and then just sleep through the nausea. Luckily the evening one is supposed to be taken with supper and it doesn't make me sick.


----------



## pinksmarties

Ts - glad you got the pains checked out and things are good. Google can be a nightmare though for some things. I was going to mention constipation last night and totally forgot, just be aware a rapid up in levels of fibre may make you crampy and windy till you get used to it so maybe build up gradually. 

mrsmig - I am taking spatone for my iron, 1 sachet with OJ a few hours after breakfast (or anything with milk). Why can't you have milk? Need to read back properly but are you actual levels of vit D low or is she just suggesting that because overall vit D levels in Britain are not high (due to weather)?

afm - had a long walk this afternoon, was out for an hour which seems a long time but in reality I didn't get far just walked slower!! I phoned OH's mobile as he is at work to tell him but he didn't answer. So much for him being at the end of the pone if I was in labour. I think he got a real fright when he got home though and I wasn't there!! Just went to the loo TMI and had a load of snotty thick discharge (not bloody) so thinking this is some of my plug (?) I know it might not mean much but you never know.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pink. I have been slowly upping my fibre since the weekend. I don't know if it is slow enough or even enough at all! :haha: I really should look into the amount of fibre in the things that I am eating. Definitely upping the water too, to go right along with the fibre.

I hope that the discharge is the start of things!! I am so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## pichi

hey girls i've been a bit MIA: we've been booked in for an ELCS tomorrow! so little dude will be here tomorrow! i'm disapointed i've not been able to get a VBAC like i planned but i should have known! easy pregnancy = complicated labour/end bit :haha:

hope everyone is well :flower:

Pink you're up next


----------



## kelly1973

pichi so excited for you you will get to see your lo at last xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
pink your next how exciting
ts remenber to never google thats what i did wrong
mrs migg ready brek bloody yummy off to get some tomorrow
hope all you ladies are ok
afm feeling kicks every night now makes me smile not long to my next scan cant wait to see little man i adore him already


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry you can't have your VBAC Pichi but good luck for tomorrow you finally get to meet your little man :cloud9: x


----------



## too_scared

I know, I know... :dohh: :haha: Stupid Dr. Google! I won't do it again! :haha:

I am so happy to hear you are feeling kicks all the time now, Kelly. :hugs: That is so awesome. I can't wait to see new pictures of your little guy :)


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi everyone :)

Pichi cant wait to see some pics of ur lo tomorrow sooo exciting

Pink hope your lo decides to make an appearance soon

Glad everything was ok ts 

Kelly so pleased your feeling movements regularly now 

Hi mrs m, mmm, loz, and anyone else ive missed hope your all doing well

Cant believe kieron is 9 days old already, hes such a quiet laid back little man only cries when hes hungry, unlike his brother who used to cry every 5 mins :haha: although the change has definetly affected ryan more than i thought as he has been nothing but a little sod since, but i suppose hes been on his own for near enough 4 years, so sad the story i saw on the news earlier i cant get it out my head about a week old baby was staying at his grandads, not sure if hed left them alone or not but his jack russell attacked the baby who sadly died in hospital later on :cry:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Hope :)

I am so happy to hear your new little man is so content. I hope Ryan settles soon. It is a big change for everyone involved. I guess it will just take a little getting used to. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi hope, glad baby Keiron is being chilled. I am sure Ryan will settle soon once the initial fuss and excitement from everyone else about new baby settles too.

Kelly - glad you are enjoying all the movements!! You need to get some pics from the next scan so we can see him too.

ts - didn't get to ask you before - did you get a new tv today? 5 years is not a long time but I doubt anyone is surprised. Did you have a nice relaxing, chill out bed day and how have the pains been?

Mrsmig - hope you had a nice afternoon with you mum. When is it you head back to her house?


----------



## too_scared

My relaxing day in bed was wonderful but then of course I got up and did too much and now I am hurting quite a bit :( (And, as I am typing this I had to jump up to clean cat puke before the dogs did the job for me. :wacko:)

We didn't get a TV today. We live in the middle of nowhere. :haha: Shawn has to go into town Friday to get our new car so he _may_ get one then. Walmart has a pretty good sale on so I am not really sure. It is NOT a good time to be spending money like this. :dohh:

How are you doing? Any more signs of smartie coming?

I am so sad I am working tomorrow and then I have a hair appt so I won't be able to check BnB until late :( I wanna know what is going on with you and Pichi!

Have a good evening ladies :flow:


----------



## kelly1973

hi hope glad your lo is chilled out cant wait to see more pics
goodluck for today pichi so excited
any more signs pink?
wheres mrs migg oi mrs you ok?
not long till your scan mmm
mindy enjoy your hair appointment 
hi to loz clo crayz cupcake and anyone ive missed
i was watching doc martin last night and ther new born baby had started crying and he had been fed etc and the doc was saying leave him he has to learn your make a rod for your own back etc she ended up picking him up
just wondered what your views ladies are on this subjuct i know nout about children and am so worried i wont know what to do wish there was a book lol do you think the baby should be left to cry?
sorry for the llong post


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Kelly.

I think there are lots of different book about parenting and lots of different advice you could get from people. Some do advocate crying out but I would imagine many on here prefer to comfort and cuddle a crying baby. I am sure when the time comes for both of us we will do what we feel is instinctive to us even with other peoples advice in our ears.

Hi everyone.

Crayz - hope you are settling back down to you new life back home.

afm - really not feeling great today. I felt really sick/nausea last night after my bath and today feel like I have a bad cold coming on. Fuzzy head, stuffed nose, nausea etc. I really hope it isn't that though. Going to have some paracetamol and go back to bed. I was hoping to go out for walk today as it seemed to help yesterday but it is pouring down. May still do, it only water but I'll see.


----------



## kelly1973

ah pink really hope you feel better soon ,i know what you mean oh mum will be at me all the time bout what not to do ill just cop a defan lol


----------



## Lozdi

Exciting times! Sorry about not getting the VBAC Pichi, but things are as they are and with an AWOL cervix, you just have to do whats safest. :hugs: Can't wait to see a pic!

Pink I had alot of stuff coming out on the day Lil Fella arrived, just like you describe- the time is near I reckon! :happydance:

Kelly don't you worry yourself yet about crying it out and whatnot, every baby is different, and theres no point trying to decide how to handle your baby til he is here and shows you his ways. 

Now everyone has their own style of parenting but here is my own way: I don't do cry it out with newborns, ever. They need to be close to mummy, our scent comforts them. No newborn is going to cry just for the sake of it, they always have a reason even if that reason is simply wanting to be held close. In my (thats my own opinion which is not any more or less valid than anyone else's opinion) crying it out is a tactic thats far more productive if your child is older and really is just trying to play up for the sake of it- if they start that its quite obvious though and its never at the newborn stage. Besides...when you have a lovely beautiful little baby thats brand new to the world, you will want to spend every moment cuddling them, you won't even want to go for a wee half the time because that means putting them down! You never get back those first days weeks and months, you don't want to look back and remember the crying and the stress of allowing the crying to happen! In the new born stage, we are baby's everything, comfort, food, stimulation, cleaner of bottoms, wiper of dribble, arm chair, pillow- everything! Allowing a baby to take the lead won't result in irreversible attachment issues- it hasn't in my experience. :hugs:

Kelly the best way to handle the early days of getting to know your little guy really is to go with his flow. Be confident in yourself because you can do it. :flower:

There is one circumstance when allowing a newborn to cry it out is the best idea, and that is if you are really really frazzled and you feel you can't cope, its OK to put the baby down and leave the room and go and have a few moments to yourself. My mum told me that she got so frustrated with me once when I was a newborn that she put me in my cot and went and sat in the attic for 20 minutes! :haha: Apparently I would not stop screaming and she was tired and stressed and felt really down so she needed that bit of time to wind down. She is a fantastic mum and I haven't grown up traumatised due to having to cry it out that time :haha: But if your doing fine and your only considering letting your baby cry it out because someone has advised you to try it or you think it will prevent attachment issues then it will only upset you.

Doc Martin is worse than Doc Google! :dohh::haha:


----------



## kelly1973

thanks loz totally makes sense xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Wonderful post Loz - thankyou. Mum guru to us all! How have things been?

Hi kelly, ts, mmm, mrsmig, clobo, crayz and eberyone else I miss.

afm - nothing happening - bugger! I actually thought yesterday my waters may have started leaking as I felt a bit wet. Went to change my very damp knickers and new pad to see but nothing more after that. If nothing today then I'd rather he wait till Monday, as although I am sure everything will be okay, I'd prefer not to go in on a weekend when I know staff etc are much reduced. Just back from a quick walk, may go out again later as the weather is lovely today.


----------



## kelly1973

has to only be a matter of time pink im getting impatient lol i wana see your lo


----------



## Lozdi

Things are going well but we have a cold and I am a big wimp when it comes to being ill!

It certainly sounds like things are gearing up for you! Smartie might not wait til monday but don't panic if he doesn't, there may be a few less staff but they will still be able to look after you. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

hi girls :) mr Xavier James was born yesterday 221112 weighing 6lb 7oz and 47cm long :) he was an ELCS and it was actually a very nice relaxed experiance :) he is doing great but little mr needs topped up with milk as he is quite hungry. We are out of hospital already and on our way home :) he's just so scrummy but I am bias 

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Lozdi

Congratulations Pichi and hi Xavier! :flower: I'm so glad it was a relaxed experience! Are you planning to breastfeed? If so, then don't top up too much as the cluster feeding now is vital to let your boobies know that a good supply is being demanded. :hugs: Tenzin wasn't very hungry at all in his first 24 hours but then he made clear his demands! :haha:

I can't wait to see a pic! :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - there are pics on pichis journal. He is so gorgeous!!

Pichi - is that you home now? OH said (fb) that you might be getting out today. Glad you had such a great experience.

Had a bit of a panic that the bridge might close but the weather (wind) is looking okay for the next little while otherwise its an 1hr+ journey via Perth and there doesn't seem to be any planned overnight closures due to the ruddy roadworks. It never entered my head about that till a few days ago!:dohh:


----------



## Lozdi

Just popped over and had a peek, he is lovely! :happydance: I am fighting broody feelings what with all the babies....and mine isnt even 3 months yet! :haha:

I saw this on the breastfeeding section ages ago and just searched through to find it, as its really sweet and can be helpful in getting through the early days. Prepare to have tears in your eyes! Its very long but well worth the read.

https://theleakyboob.com/2011/08/baby-explains-normal-newborn-behavior/


----------



## Lozdi

pinksmarties said:


> Loz - there are pics on pichis journal. He is so gorgeous!!
> 
> Pichi - is that you home now? OH said (fb) that you might be getting out today. Glad you had such a great experience.
> 
> Had a bit of a panic that the bridge might close but the weather (wind) is looking okay for the next little while otherwise its an 1hr+ journey via Perth and there doesn't seem to be any planned overnight closures due to the ruddy roadworks. It never entered my head about that till a few days ago!:dohh:

With an hour travelling time I'd recommend going in as soon as something starts, don't wait around. Not every first birth takes a long time. :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Congratulations Pichi so happy for you and wow they dint keep you in long......that was my only fear in having another C section. Hope all is well and you are re-coving well. x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww congrats Pichi can't wait to see pics of the little man :cloud9: can't believe your on your way home already :wacko: x


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :) I feel like I haven't been on here forever! 

Congratulations Pichi :happydance: Xavier is a very handsome little guy. <3 

Pink, it is your turn now!!

Lozdi, I hope you feel better very soon :hugs:

How are you Kelly, Debzie, and MMM? 

I hope everyone is doing well. :flow:

I still have that darn pain. :( Yesterday was quite bad but today was pretty good until I got home from work. Yesterday I even had trouble leaning forward in my car to put the key in the ignition! I was lucky enough to be able to sit down a lot today. 

I hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## pichi

I am home now yeah :) and I am off to bed because I am shattered! Have my cocktail of painkillers to take then im off to the land of nod for hopefully 4 hours haha. Xavier is currently curled up on his daddy :D


----------



## kelly1973

congrats pichi your little man is gorgeous
loz i read that link its lovely im guna try my hardest to breast feed
ts so sorry u still have the pain hope it eases soon
whens your scan mrs mmm?
you ok pink? any news
hi to everyone else


----------



## pinksmarties

glad you are home now pichi - hope you get some sleep.

ts - sorry you are still suffering from the pains. Have you taken any paracetamol to help?

afm - still here, still nothing. Had more energy today despite a really bad sleep last night and that was after a fabulous back massage from OH with clary sage and lavender.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mindy

How are you Kelly?

I hope something starts for you soon Pink, the last few weeks are the worst.

My scans at Sunday at 10am :happydance: I am so excited :D Any guesses before we find out? X


----------



## pinksmarties

MMM - Hmmm I don't have a strong feeling one way or the other but I am going to go Girl.
Is your OH back now?

Its just the last few days that have been hard, I think OH asking me every 2 minutes 'anything?' isn't helping. He WILL be the first to know!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

He's back, he got finished early so got an earlier train, picked him up just after 4pm. He's taking the kids to the new Pets at home that's opened as there's free face painting then taking them to soft play tomorrow. I'm having a lie in then going to meet a friend at bingo :) then tomorrow night we're off out with friends for a meal and the kids are staying at MIL's all ready for Sunday morning :happydance:

Yeah it gets annoying when people start asking if you've had them, or anything's happening :lol: I guess it's just habit though as we all do it :lol: x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) I will survive the pains. :haha: I haven't taken anything because Tylenol didn't help before I got pregnant so I am assuming it won't do anything now either. :( I need something like ibuprofen to make my headaches go away and I won't take anything like that now for sure!

MMM, I'm glad your OH came home earlier than expected. It sounds like you have a lovely weekend planned. :) I am so super excited for your scan on Sunday!! I can't wait to know what you are having. I am going to guess boy :)

Pink, I'm sorry your OH is driving you batty with his questioning :) I know Shawn is going to be just the same! :haha: I hope things get started for you soon so you can finally answer YES! to him! :haha:

Have a great evening!


----------



## kelly1973

mmm im guessing girl for you xxx


----------



## too_scared

99 days to go!! Wooooooooooo!!


----------



## pichi

pink I think mr smartie will make his appearance very soon :) hope he does because waiting after due date is the worst bit :( 

So who is next on the list after pink? :haha:

Ts how are you feeling today hun? And everyone else for that matter :) trying to keep up to date on a phone is tough >.<


----------



## pinksmarties

Me too Pichi -looking at your lovely man is making the wait worse!! No signs what so ever though. Went for a walk in town. He feels so much lower and I noticed my bump was lower a few days ago as I am moving about easier in bed too. Going for a curry tonight!! Mum predicted today would be the day but I think she is going to be wrong.

Mrsmig is next, 5 weeks for her to go.

TS - yay under 100 days, great feeling isn't it. Hope those pains have gone today.

MMM- do you have any feelings of what you are having? Can't wait to see pics tomorrow.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## pichi

are they going to give you another sweep pink if your little man is too comfy in there? heh it won't be long until you have your own squishy little smartie to snuggle n kiss. you'll get that fab new baby smell too :cloud9:


----------



## pinksmarties

I have the appointment at the hospital on Wednesday morning now, the community mw thinks they might try another sweep then and book me in for induction but I am not sure what to expect.


----------



## pichi

well lets hope that a 2nd sweep works for you and you don't need to get induced :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed it works pink :hugs:

I'm thinking boy ... not long till we find out :happydance: x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) I'm doing pretty good. The pain is definitely much, much better. Hardly a twinge most times now. I was even squishing my tummy up while I was cleaning the car and it wasn't hurting! Yay :) My mom said she had the same pain when she was pregnant with me.

It feels so good to be less than 100 days :) Soon the 3rd tri! I think that I better get things going on the nursery!

Pink, I hope you don't need that 2nd sweep. I really hope things start going very soon.

Pichi, I am so happy to hear you are settled in well. 

MMM, I can't wait to see a new picture of your LO! :)

I hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## too_scared

I just remembered I have a question for you ladies :)

Is the size of the parents when they were born any indication of what they baby will be when born?

I was 5lb 6, but Shawn was over 9 lb. I am scared... :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pink, I don't think you will need that sweep. I think Smartie will be here before then. 
Welcome home Pixie and welcome to the world Xavier! 
Mindy, pleased the pains have let up. 
Mmm - I'm going to say boy for you as well!
Kelly how are you doing? 
Hi everyone else. Ooh me next! How exciting! Mark thinks Migglet will arrive on the 15th! That's only 3 weeks away!! I'm at my mums now, here until Thursday. I'm sharing a room with Edie, I hope my horrendous snoring doesn't wake her up too much otherwise it's going to be a few nights on the sofa for me!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just seen your question Mindy. I think the size of the mum can have a bearing on the size of the baby, but not so much the dad. Having said that I was expecting a big baby as I was 8lb 11 when I was born but Edie was only 8lb 4! I actually don't think it makes a lot of difference when you push them out anyway. Some people say bigger babies are easier as they descend better!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. 

Sorry I've not been around much. 

I was getting a bit stressed out since the last ultrasound. 

But good news is we had another today and everything's looking perfect and we're having a baby girl!!!!

I am SO over the moon. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats cupcake that's amazing news :cloud9: x


----------



## kelly1973

pink i dont think your need a sweep i predict monday 
pichi how are you any piccies?
mrs migg i cant believe your next i remenber saying happy prune to you wow thats ages ago
cupcake yay congrats a girl wonderful
ts wow less then 100 days
hope everyone else is ok when did you ladies stop taking your asprin?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just thought I'd post a little bump pic ... 16+4 ready to go out for our meal

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/9444930D-2160-4DDA-A8CB-F2D55D5E8095-27339-000010305BB39B5C.jpg


----------



## kelly1973

lovely bump mmm just perfect


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations on the wonderful news Cupcake! :happydance: A girl added to our little group is wonderful :)

Thanks Mrs. M. :) I remember Lozdi saying that bigger babies are easier because gravity helps but still... :haha: I hope our kiddo is closer to my size than Shawn's! I can't believe that you are only 5 weeks away from your EDD! That is so nuts. I wonder if Mark will be right and you will go early? What a perfect Christmas gift for your whole family. Enjoy your visit with your mum. 

Beautiful picture MMM! You are so pretty! Perfect bump :)

Kelly, I can't believe that I have less than 100 days to go. I think time is going to really fly now. We have so much to do still! How are you doing? I stopped aspirin at 13 weeks by both my doctor's and the specialist's advice. I know most ladies keep it up until about 34 weeks though.

I am just on a break from house cleaning... :wacko: I hate housework. I still have to vacuum and wash the floors and wash a few dishes. Shawn's parents are coming for a little visit tomorrow. They haven't been out here for over a year and they want to see the changes we have made to our house. Also, they are bringing out our new TV :happydance: and the dressers for the baby's room. 

Oh, and another little bit of good news, we have someone who is interested in our old car. Yay! It is funny because it is the father of a student of my husband's He wants to buy it for his son because he has a brand new truck and doesn't want his son driving it. So, I think that will really work in our favour. Also, the son keeps posting on my fb ad for the car, he really wants it. I hope it gets sold soon! They are coming to look at it tomorrow. :)


----------



## kelly1973

im doing ok mindy just so tired all the time im usually so active but struggling at times lol my house is a tip i really must do some


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What a gorgeous bump pic! I meant to say welcome home Pichi not Pixie! 
Great news about the car Mindy.


----------



## pichi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Just seen your question Mindy. I think the size of the mum can have a bearing on the size of the baby, but not so much the dad. Having said that I was expecting a big baby as I was 8lb 11 when I was born but Edie was only 8lb 4! I actually don't think it makes a lot of difference when you push them out anyway. Some people say bigger babies are easier as they descend better!

little babies get too comfy haha. its all in the head size but i don't think you'll have a massive babe TS, everyone wonders though- me included! 



CupcakeBaby said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Sorry I've not been around much.
> 
> I was getting a bit stressed out since the last ultrasound.
> 
> But good news is we had another today and everything's looking perfect and we're having a baby girl!!!!
> 
> I am SO over the moon. :)

finally a girl in the mass of boys hehe! congrats :flower:



kelly1973 said:


> pink i dont think your need a sweep i predict monday
> pichi how are you any piccies?
> mrs migg i cant believe your next i remenber saying happy prune to you wow thats ages ago
> cupcake yay congrats a girl wonderful
> ts wow less then 100 days
> hope everyone else is ok when did you ladies stop taking your asprin?

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/xavier.jpg
here he is :cloud9:

great news with the car TS and mmm gorg bump :)


----------



## kelly1973

pichi hes totally gorgeous what a cutie


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww absolutely beautiful pichi you must be so proud :cloud9: 

Well had our gender scan today and were having another bouncing baby boy again :cloud9:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/7C39E27B-FA95-4177-9200-0749D95A42E9-431-0000002E74BC5708.jpg

With his mouth open :D 

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/54FC3515-4D75-4B0F-BA96-34AD8D49E72F-431-0000002E63F703DE.jpg

Couldn't get any good 4D ones as he was laid on his front the little monkey x


----------



## too_scared

Yay MMM!! Congratulations on another little boy! <3 What a cute picture!

Sorry you couldn't get a 4D picture. We had the same problem at our anatomy scan, kiddo laid flat on his face and refused to move!


----------



## too_scared

Oh, I forgot to mention. Shawn's parents came out for a visit today. They brought out the dressers for us for the baby's room. They also bought us a play yard and a high chair. :) So awesome of them! I really like the play yard, it is green and grey. My favourite colour is green! It will be very convenient for the kiddo in our bedroom until he is old enough to move to his own room. The high chair is just a chair that straps onto our chair. It is perfect because we have a bar height table and chairs and I think a regular high chair will be very awkward. 

Now the only big thing we have to get is a mattress for the crib. :) We have such awesome families helping us like this! 

I hope you are all well and that you all have had a great weekend. :flow:

Oh! And I think we have our old car sold. The guy is going to bring the money and pick it up tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great news about the car Mindy and how lovely of your family. It makes things so much easier when the family help out :) x


----------



## pinksmarties

MMM - congrats on having a boy!! Definitely something in going on in this thread!! Wonderful pics too.

Cupcake - yay for girl!! Drop of oestrogen in this threads testosterone!!

ts- fab news on getting the car sold. I know, we have such good families helping us out, we have gotten so much too.

Kelly - I felt my tiredness fluctuated a lot depending especially on how well I slept. The house definitely took a back seat at times, you'll catch up.


Hi everyone else.

afm - clearly still here and not at the hospital. Not been feeling very well today, had a long sleep this afternoon and just chilled on the settee with OH. Everyman and his dog seems to have phoned or texted today to see if there was any progress!


----------



## too_scared

Pink! You were so quite today I was hoping that you were away having your smartie. I'm sorry you are feeling so rotten today. I hope that means you are feeling so yucky for the best reason! Hopefully smartie is on his way soon. :hugs: Feel better soon. 

We are super lucky to get so much from our families. My parents are getting us the stroller and we are borrowing everything else (car seat, bouncy chair, tummy time mat, exersaucer etc...) from friends of ours. We are very lucky to be surrounded by such awesome people. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: pink I hope Smartie decides to make an appearance soon.

How is everyone today? X


----------



## Lozdi

CupcakeBaby said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> Sorry I've not been around much.
> 
> I was getting a bit stressed out since the last ultrasound.
> 
> But good news is we had another today and everything's looking perfect and we're having a baby girl!!!!
> 
> I am SO over the moon. :)

A girly to balance things out a bit! :happydance: Boys were taking over! :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

MissMummyMoo said:


> Aww absolutely beautiful pichi you must be so proud :cloud9:
> 
> Well had our gender scan today and were having another bouncing baby boy again :cloud9:
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/7C39E27B-FA95-4177-9200-0749D95A42E9-431-0000002E74BC5708.jpg
> 
> With his mouth open :D
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/54FC3515-4D75-4B0F-BA96-34AD8D49E72F-431-0000002E63F703DE.jpg
> 
> Couldn't get any good 4D ones as he was laid on his front the little monkey x

:haha: :happydance: Another cheeky boy! Love that scan pic!


----------



## Lozdi

So much positivity on here at the moment, its lovely! :flower:

Mrs Miggins I think you will have a girl, usually I think all are boys until proven otherwise but getting a girl feeling for you. We will soon find out! :happydance:

My oldest turns 8 on wednesday....I just bought a LOT of supplies for baking and cake decorating, I'm going to make a batch of cut out decorations for cupcakes, so that I don't have to buy them in tubs ready made. Got a bunch of ready to roll icing and various cutters. I'm excited! Tenzin is in his bouncy chair grinning at me and making lovely little noises, he is such a good boy. :cloud9:


----------



## Lozdi

Pink I think he will be here before friday, and I hope they don't need to induce you, though there are many positive induction stories so if they do its not the end of the world. Have you been DTD? I did on the morning of the day I went into labour, maybe that helped. :blush:


----------



## pinksmarties

Loz - that will be so much fun making your own icing decorations!! I have lovely pictures ion my head of Tenzin rocking away smiling at you.

Not dtd since last Sunday, may have to persuade OH to have a go tonight. I think he was worried that if my waters had gone (which they haven't but I thought last Thursday they might have) then he would be introducing infection. I do have a big haemorrhoid which I find extremely painful and off putting so that isn't helping either. I have my clary sage in my bath, epo, rlt and trying to walk a lot. Its all I think about atm, baby movements -is he moving as much, aches and pains etc and it is beginning to get me down.

I came across on site/forum whilst googling which OH saw too and he was amazed. This women had said she went playing basketball in the morning then swimming, eating pineapple and dtd 3 time in one day - I mean really!!!


----------



## Lozdi

Thats crazy! Maybe she had a feeble attempt at throwing basketball, had a lounge about in a pool for a bit, then had some nice lazy DTD! :haha:

I don't know what to suggest about the haemorrhoid but if you don't feel like DTD theres not much to be done about that! It will go away though within a few weeks of birth, its just the pressure of Smartie, and he will be coming out soon so the pressure will be gone! :happydance: I had a painful one too, and honestly it didn't bug me at all during labour as I was too focused on the good bits.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Pink I really hope LO decides to come soon, the last few weeks are the worst for waiting!! X


----------



## Lozdi

Oh and pineapple worked so well for me all I did was think about getting some, then my waters started going within an hour :rofl:


----------



## pinksmarties

Maybe I should think about having some pineapple as it might push me into labour as even the thought of it makes me want to gag. Mind over matter maybe?


----------



## pichi

that little smartie is holding on in there isn't he? :haha: I'm guessing he'll be here Thursday... hope you go naturally so you can experience it (if that makes sense?)

we're all good here. My scar feels a little tender today but maybe i overdone it a bit today by walking to the registry office to get Xaviers birth certificate etc... he's currently sleeping on his daddy quite the thing just now :)


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Pink :hugs: I really hope things get started soon for you. I can imagine it must be extremely frustrating.

Pichi, I'm sorry you are hurting today. I hope that you are able to rest more tomorrow. :hugs:

MMM, how are you today?

Lozdi, how are you doing? The icing sounds wonderful. It is going to be so much fun for them to decorate their own cupcakes. 

I hope you are all well :)

My darn pain is back. :( It started acting up over night. Usually sleeping makes it go away but last night it came during the night. Hopefully it will be better by tomorrow. 

I hope you all have a great night :flow:


----------



## hopeithappens

Pink really hope your lo makes an appearance soon, i was getting fed up with both my pregs and they were both just over a week early i couldnt imagine going overdue, dtd seemed to work for me both times :haha: and a long walk this time 

Pichi kierons favourite place has been sleeping on his dad too :haha: oh keeps joking hes a little daddys boy, unlike ryan who is soooo a mammys boy although i really think he should of been a girl, he loves pink, loves dresses he actually found my nieces minnie mouse dress put it on and started prancing around the living room, he wants to be a ballerina, and keeps saying hes a princess :haha:

My little man has put on 8oz since thurs he was 7lb 14 oz and today weighed 8lb 6oz ive started calling him my little chunky monkey :haha:, colic has reared its ugly head so not getting much sleep at all at the min and neither is he bless him so trying a few things to see what helps and what doesnt 

Congrats on the little boy mrs mmm, is it cupcake having a girl? 

Hi everyone else hope your all well


----------



## too_scared

Hope, Ryan sounds absolutely precious :) How cute! He really seems like a character. So much fun! I hope Kieron feels better soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope, Ryan sounds hilarious. Hope Keirons colic soon settles. His weight gain is fantastic. 
Mindy, hope the back pain eases off. 
Loz, hope your son has a fab birthday. 
Congrats Mmm on the scan and being team blue, and to cupcake on team pink! Loz, most people seem to think I'm having a girl. 
Pink, hope you sleep well tonight and something happens for you tomorrow. 
Afm, another night on the sofa. It's hot and stuffy as well. I panicked when I woke up this morning because with the sofa being narrow I slept on my back. Need to try not to do that again.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Mrs. M. I am going to go to sleep very soon and hopefully that will help :)

I'm sorry you are having to sleep on the sofa. Hopefully the time will pass quickly and Thursday will be here soon. Can you take a cushion and prop your hip up with it so you can't completely roll onto your back? Or maybe prop yourself up so you are almost sitting? I hope you can find a solution that works for you. I have been waking up on my back too. It sucks!


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies,that sucks mrs migg sleeping on the sofa hope the time passes soon so you can get back to your normal routine.
hi loz love the idea with the cakes
pink so hope you had a good night sleep and really hope things start to happen soon
mindy bad news about the pain try to get your feet up and relax
hope ryan sounds like a right charater hope the colic passes soon
pichi how are you?
hi to all you other ladies
as for me ms keeps rearing its ugly head and for some reason i cant drink tea again which is crap as i love tea


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I haven't really got chance to catch up this morning so will try later or tomorrow but I am having a quick read on my phone. I like the laptop to reply properly :lol: x


----------



## kelly1973

hey mmm how are you are the headaches getting better?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

No I'm still waking up every morning with a headache daily :( and I had one last night around tea time too :( might mention it when I go to the doctors this morning. How are you Kelly? X


----------



## kelly1973

im ok fanks xx id mention that def that must be horrid xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning girls.

mmm - hope you get some answers at the mw with regards the headaches, not nice to have to wake up to them everyday.

Kelly- hopefully it will be a quick phase that passes fast this time and you can get back to drinking your tea. 1 week until your next scan, not long now.

Mrsmig - hope you slept well. I try to sleep as much as I can on my left but I feel most comfortable on my right and have slept on my back lots too. I really don't think you'll be doing anything bad though, they just say left is preferable but getting a good sleep whatever way you can has got to be better overall.

Hope - aww Keiron sounds lovely, I love the image of him sleeping on his dad. I hope Smartie is like that with his dad. Rayn sounds so funny too, what a character!

Crayz - hope you and yeardley are settling in well
Clobo - how are you and little Danny doing?

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I used a cushion last night and I don't think I slept on my back. I didn't sleep as well as I did the previous night though. Two more nights to go. I'm looking forward to going home. My mum can get very tired and irritable and snappy and I feel like we are getting under her feet. I'm going to have to tell her she is making me feel like she doesn't want us here if she doesn't calm down. I just want to go home, get my suitcase packed and buy my last couple of bits - cheap nighty to give birth in, maternity towels and and disposable pants - and feel like I'm ready for this baby whenever he or she decides to come. 
Kelly, sympathies on the MS. Mine keeps coming back as well and I've also gone off tea. It doesn't stop me drinking it but half the time it makes me feel rubbish. I never went off anything when I was pregnant with Edie, this time I can't stomach beans, eggs, olives, milk, or tea.


----------



## Lozdi

I read somewhere that unless you are very flat on your back its ok, do you rest your head on one arm of the sofa? If so then your probably not flat enough for there to be any harm in it. I slept on my back til way into third tri, but always had my head and shoulders propped up slightly on a long pillow which I arranged into a boomerang shape. Poor OH had very little room in bed!


----------



## pinksmarties

I have my long pillow folded into a V so one arm down either side, head at pointy V end and propped up like Loz. When I want to go onto my back I put one arm under so I am just tipped over and not totally flat.

Hope you get all your bits and pieces today and your Mum settles down. Nothing worse than feeling you are in some ones way. 

How are you Loz? We'll need pics of your fab cakes once they are done.

mmm- how did you get on with the mw?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Loz, yes I have been sleeping propped up so should be ok. Baby feels like its finally dropping, feels very heavy on my cervix today. Still can't believe I've got 5 weeks to go. I feel like I could go tomorrow.


----------



## pinksmarties

Not before me :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wouldn't dream of it! :winkwink:


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Thanks Loz, yes I have been sleeping propped up so should be ok. Baby feels like its finally dropping, feels very heavy on my cervix today. Still can't believe I've got 5 weeks to go. I feel like I could go tomorrow.

You said cervix! :haha:

Will get some cake pics up after the party. Its this sunday but prep began today. :wacko:


----------



## kelly1973

lmao


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lozdi said:


> Mrs Miggins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Loz, yes I have been sleeping propped up so should be ok. Baby feels like its finally dropping, feels very heavy on my cervix today. Still can't believe I've got 5 weeks to go. I feel like I could go tomorrow.
> 
> You said cervix! :haha:
> 
> Will get some cake pics up after the party. Its this sunday but prep began today. :wacko:Click to expand...

I can say cervix - I can even think about my cervix - I just don't want to meet it. :nope:


----------



## Lozdi

:rofl:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: Mrs M! X


----------



## pichi

i don't think anyone wants to meet their cervix lol :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

I met mine! I saw it with the help of a speculum a torch and a mirror just a day or so before I O'd the egg that became Lil Fella! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## pichi

oh yeah, i forgot about that :haha: mines plays hide and seek - especially when it's needed to be found the most :dohh: 

how is everyone this evening? I'm just about to go to bed *yawn* been up since 2.30am so i am 'clocking off' and OH is on the night duty :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

*cringes*
Sleep well Pichi!


----------



## kelly1973

yeah sleep well pichi
cervix banter is just so wrong lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

OMG that's really freaky Loz!

:hugs: Pichi, hope you managed to catch up on some sleep last night.

How is everyone today?

Well I've been signed off work for 2 weeks due to my SPD. I need to phone the hospital today to chase up my physio appointment and the doctor said to rest my pelvis as much as possible. Today I'm having a complete lazy day, my friend took the kids too school and Thomas isn't at nursery today so we're having a PJ day. I have cleaned all the kitchen tops and cooker down this morning, folded a load of laundry and got some washing in. I need to do some ironing later too but I will do that after lunch. x


----------



## Lozdi

MissMummyMoo said:


> OMG that's really freaky Loz!
> 
> :hugs: Pichi, hope you managed to catch up on some sleep last night.
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> Well I've been signed off work for 2 weeks due to my SPD. I need to phone the hospital today to chase up my physio appointment and the doctor said to rest my pelvis as much as possible. Today I'm having a complete lazy day, my friend took the kids too school and Thomas isn't at nursery today so we're having a PJ day. I have cleaned all the kitchen tops and cooker down this morning, folded a load of laundry and got some washing in. I need to do some ironing later too but I will do that after lunch. x

Pj day is for relaxing, not for doing alot of house work! Get a dvd on, Thomas in a snuggle lock, and those feet up, and enjoy some relaxation. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: I know I should but it's hard with so much to do. I mean hubby is being amazing, he won't let me hoover/mop the floors as it really does my back in but he can't iron to save his life :rofl: I just fold the laundry and he takes it upstairs and puts it away.

Just going to sort the dishes out then make a start on the ironing, might have to do it bit by bit, depends how long I can stand before it starts aching again. I made some jelly earlier too. Think we'll have a picnic tea with jelly, ice cream and angel delight for dessert :)

How are you and little man hun? x


----------



## Lozdi

Just sat down for a spot of booby juice then back into the kitchen to make some chocolate cupcakes! :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mmmm chocolate cupcakes! Send some my way! Nom nom x


----------



## Lozdi

They went down well last time I made them, I used bournville cocoa plus about half a bar of dark chocolate with 74% cocoa solids chopped up into the mix, then when decorating time came, I did a squirt of chocolate ice cream sauce on the top then piped buttercream 'iced gem' patterns. They tasted really fancy but were not too expensive to make. :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Your making me want to make some cakes now!! :lol: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oi. Mmm. Sit down and leave the bloody housework or you are going to be in worse pain and won't be able to do anything. You don't want to end up on crutches.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: I haven't done the ironing but I do need to go pick the kids up and I also need to pop into town to pick my jeans up and a present for m cousin's LO's birthday tomorrow but once I get in that will be it I promise!

Got a physio appointment for tomorrow :happydance: so hopefully we can make a start on things x


----------



## pinksmarties

MMM- a pj day like loz said is for relaxing. Alhtough if you have to iron can you do it sitting down. I have treid that before and it is more hard work than standing. Didn;t realise spd was causing you so much discomfort. What did they say about your headaches.

Loz - are the kids helping with the cake decorations? 

Hi everyone else!


I copied this from my journal, cheating a bit I know.

Well I had my hospital appointment this morning. Urine neg but my BP was on the high side 140/90. Mw had a good feel and thinks I am only 2/5 engaged. She used the doppler to check smarties hb but had to put it way high up past my belly button which got her worrying he had turned despite what she thought she was feeling. Anyway she did a sweep and says my cervix has started to efface and is softish but only just 1cm dilated so my mw last week was being overly keen/optimistic in her assessment. She had a real good rummage, it was quite uncomfortable this time as it felt she had her whole hand up there. She could feel the head and even the fontanel, he is obviously head down so must have a hb in his butt!!

I saw the consultant because of my raised BP. He was keen to book me in for induction and to get some bloods taken to check for pre-eclampsia. At the moment I am booked to go into hospital for induction Friday afternoon but if the bloods taken today show anything then I might be in later on today or tomorrow. I don't think I have pre-eclampsia so fully expect my bloods to be okay but I suppose it is nice to know there is a potential end date now. It does mean no waterbirth though, although tbh I was never convinced I would tolerate a labour without much pain relief. Still hope I might go myself but not sure if my BP rules me out totally from the MLU if I do go naturally. I'll ask when the mw phones with my blood results.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I really hope it isn't PE Pink!! But if your feeling pretty ok I think maybe it's just slightly risen BP. I know a lady who had that a few days before she went into labour :happydance: they do say your BP rises before you go into labour! I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## pinksmarties

He did say it does start to rise towards the end but as I was borderline he wanted to double check with the bloods. The mw rang OH's mobile (he went into work this afternoon) so didn't get chance to ask about going naturally/mlu. Bloods are fine, which I kinda knew they would be. I left my notes at the antenatal clinic, but I assumed they were just keeping them for Friday but apparently we should have taken them, well they should have given to me then!!!

loz - those cupcakes sound delicious!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So glad they're ok! Fingers crossed bubs decides to appear before Friday!! X


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :flower:

Sorry I have missed so much!

MMM, I'm sorry that SPD is bothering you so much. I am glad you have been put off work for 2 weeks though. I hope you are able to relax and feel better soon. You have to do what the other ladies have said - SIT and relax :)

Lozdi, those cupcakes sound delicious! I have been wanting moist chocolate cake with chocolate fudge frosting for so long now. I think I am going to have to break down and make one this weekend! I hope the decorating goes well :) Are the kids doing the decorating themselves?

Pink, I'm sorry to hear that you are scheduled for an induction, but at least you know you will have smartie in your arms in 2 sleeps!! I hope that if you do go on your own you are able to go to the mlu despite the elevated bp. :hugs: I can't wait to see a picture of smartie!

Mrs. M., how are you doing? I hope you slept better last night. One more sleep until you go home and settle in to wait for Miglett's arrival! :) 

Hi to everyone else! I hope you are all well :flow:

My kiddo seems to not be moving quite as much or as vigorously as he has been since yesterday. He is moving, just not as much or maybe not as hard? Shawn thinks it is because I have been working every day this week and I haven't really noticed it as much. I am not sure about that. I find I notice his movement is quite strong after supper and before bed. Last night it wasn't really that strong. I know he is moving around in there, it just doesn't seem to be moving my belly quite as much as before. What do you ladies think? I have my check up on Monday. Do you think I have cause for concern?

I hope you are all having a good evening!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sitting and relaxing is easier said than done with 2 kids :lol: I'm at the physio in the morning and Thomas is at nursery so when I come home I'll relax all day till I pick him up. 

:hugs: Mindy such a worrying time pregnancy :( He will probably be getting a little squashed in there now so the movements may not be as strong, but if you ever are worried just please go and get checked :hugs: x


----------



## too_scared

I know it must be hard with 2 children already. Hopefully after physio tomorrow you can put your feet up and relax for a few hours before you have to pick Thomas up from the nursery. :hugs:

I didn't sleep well last night because I was worrying so much. But, every time I laid there waiting for movement I would feel something. Just not something as much or as strong as before. Maybe it is like you said, that he is running out of room. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

He's just reassuring you that everything's ok in there :) :hugs: like I said though if you are worried there's no harm in going to the MW and being checked x


----------



## pinksmarties

Ts - I am sure I had a phase where the movements where just as often but not quite are full on belly moving/strong kicks. I always thought he had moved and was kicking etc more internally than external iykwim. His change in movements was never enough to worry me (till later near the end) and when I was busier tended not to notice them as much either. Smartie was always a wriggler at night too but as mmm says if you are worried get them checked out.


Hope you get more rest tomorrow MMM now you have done all your extra bits and pieces for today.

Might be sat/sun before Smartie arrives after the induction. Trying to read birth stories as I always heard how painful induction is compared to starting naturally as you don't get the same endorphin build up.


----------



## Lozdi

I don't intend to panic you, but if you feel something might be not quite right with movements then you need to call l&d and tell them, and they might want you in to be monitored...again my intention is not to scare you but I have read the sticked kick counting thread on 3rd tri and sometimes calling straight away can save a baby's life. There is most likely nothing wrong, but don't delay calling just incase of that minute chance that there is a problem. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Pink, I am still holding out hope for you going on your own tomorrow!

When is that you are supposed to start counting kicks? I think I would have no problem getting 10 kicks in an hour (that is supposed to be how it is, right?) I am not overly sure on how that works, and for some reason I was thinking you were supposed to start at 28 weeks. 

He is kicking much more strongly right now. I am wondering if maybe yesterday I just at more "quiet" food. :haha: Not so much sugar as I have been eating since I am craving sugar! I ate pretty well yesterday. I am trying really hard to eat better now.

Pink, I wonder if maybe he has turned in so he is kicking more internally now, like you said. I was sitting in school today and I had my hand on my tummy and I could feel kicks in my hand but not so much in my tummy. Whatever that could mean. :wacko: :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

I think they do go through quiet phases when growing which doesn't help us though!!! I totally agree with loz, if you are really worried get them checked out. The kick count is a little bit vague. I was asked today about movement and said sometimes he had me worried and the consultant asked if I have 10 movements PER DAY. I wouldn't be happy with that though and I think a lot of the current thinking is the change in your babies movement habits rather than kick counts. Although again I found that hard to monitor also. Yes I said he was more active at night but some days it was during the day, some days he was much quieter altogether and sometimes he had mental 'disco' moments! Its not easy!! So never be bothered about getting it checked out.


----------



## Lozdi

It is 10 kicks within an hour after 28 weeks, you start the hour when a movement session begins, or if your having no movement and worry, then the advice is to eat something sugary, have a cold drink, lay down and relax your tummy muscles, and maybe give your belly a jiggle, then count the kicks that begin. If non of that get a baby moving then personally, I'd just turn up at l&d yelling to be monitored. One thing though that pretty much every midwife or l&d unit will agree on, is that if the mother FEELS something isn't right, to call them. Mothers instinct is taken seriously. 

I never had a quiet period, once regular movement started everyday at 16 weeks, he was a mover....and still is, arms and legs going all the time when he is awake, like he is just so excited to be here.


----------



## pinksmarties

These are the guideline used here in the UK. The PDF document link within the website.

https://www.rcog.org.uk/womens-health/clinical-guidance/reduced-fetal-movements-green-top-57


This is also a good site, again Uk so hope you can see it.

https://www.countthekicks.org.uk/mum/movements/


----------



## too_scared

There hasn't been a time yet where he hasn't moved when I was waiting for him to, just that the movement felt softer. I will definitely do to the hospital if I don't feel movement. There is no labour and delivery department at our hospital and we have no midwives here. If there is a problem I either have to make an appt and see a doctor or I have to go to emergency. If I am worried I will definitely go to emergency. 

Every time I was awake last night worried I was still feeling kicks. 

Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pink. Those links are good. I didn't see your post until after I posted.


----------



## too_scared

Good morning ladies :)

Everything was back to normal again last night. Lots of kicks and very strong. Maybe he was sleepy? I am not sure. I am relieved though!

If everyone could send some good vibes my sister's way today it would be great. She is being induced today (on her EDD) due to PE. Hopefully today we will have an new member of our family! Hopefully it doesn't take too long. 

I hope you are all well! :flow"


----------



## Lozdi

I'm glad the movements are back up to normal strength! I will be thinking of your sister, let us know as soon as you can how it went. I'm guessing that with PE if she doesn't show signs of the induction working fast they might do a c-sec just to be on the safe side. Sometimes out through the sunroof is the best thing, but glad they are willing to try induction first. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad he picked up his movements again :) I have positive thoughts for your sister. 

How are you play Lozdi?

Been the physio this morning. Wrote an update in my journal x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Lozdi :) I will update when I know about my sister. She said something about protein in her urine and something else but I can't remember it right now. She is not in her local hospital but in the one where they were going to send her if she needed the section because the baby we still transverse a few weeks ago. I guess they have everything all set up and ready for anything they might need to do. My sister told me that the doctor said that usually when someone is induced for PE that it goes more quickly than a regular induction. I am not really sure on that one but I am hoping whatever they have to do goes very smoothly. I can't wait to be an aunt!

Thanks MMM :) I didn't even realize you had a journal. :shy: Off to check it out!


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - thinking of your sister. I haven't read anything about induction being faster with PE (from all my googling etc the last day or so, so thats quite interesting) the only thing I can think is maybe they go straight for the drip and miss out the potentially long cervix ripening process with gels/pessaries especially if her BP was very high and with other markers showing PE. Hope everything goes well for her and is all good and straight forward for your families new arrival.

mmm - off to your journal.

Hi everyone else.

afm - usual night, no twinges what so ever!! He isn't coming obviously till he is literally booted out of his cosy bed. Just doing some cleaning and bits and pieces today.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pink. I thought it was weird too, that her doctor said it would go faster because of the PE. 

You must have the coziest tummy ever! Tomorrow he is getting the eviction notice :) I can't wait to see pictures! (I keep repeating myself. Sorry, I am just so excited about all these babies! <3)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck for today pink!!!!

How's everyone else? X


----------



## kelly1973

good luck pink so excited for you will be thinking bout you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeithappens

Good luck pink, cant wait to see your little smartie x


----------



## too_scared

Good luck Pink :) hoping for a fast, smooth delivery :hugs:

My sister called me at 10 to 1 last night, she had a girl <3 Too bad that caused me to have dreams the whole rest of the night that I had delivered kiddo at 26 weeks! I kept dreaming that he was perfectly fine, just tiny. Not much sleep for me last night :/


----------



## pinksmarties

Thankyou everyone, I will try to update if I can but my phone is rubbish with the internet. I put a last bump pic on my journal, feels a bit strange that.

ts - wonderful news about your sister, sorry it meant you had strange dreams though. I have probably asked before but did they know it was a girl, I am guessing from your post maybe not.

Hi everyone, hope you are all okay.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww Mindy congrats to your sister and to you on becoming Aunty Mindy :cloud9: x


----------



## Lozdi

Mindy thats fantastic- she should join this thread lol balance out the genders! :haha:

Pink I bet its weird indeed posting a final bump pic and knowing for sure its final, the next 'bump' pic will be of the occupant! :happydance:

Today is T-minus 2 days til 8th birthday party. Making a few more decorations, getting my kitchen 'battle ready' and making a dough for the cinnamon stars and cheese stars. I practiced 4-tone icing last night! The yellow took a while to come through and by the time it did most of the green had gone but it looked pretty awesome.
 



Attached Files:







Icing.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hopeithappens

Ts congrat on your new niece :happydance:

Pink lovely bump pic, wish i had of thought of getting a last bump pic, especially since it may of been my last bump lol

Loz i could quite hppily pick those cakes off the page and eat them :haha: they look great

well im off to do some housework, kieron is out shopping with his auntie for another hour so making the most of it, i was going to do something with ryan but hes done nothing but misbehave since i picked him up from nursery :( 

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Lozdi

Its easy to do the 4-tone icing, with a certain genius technique for filling the piping bag that I found on Dr Google!

https://chefmommy-brandao.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/tip-best-tip-ever-for-filling-pastry.html
 



Attached Files:







geniuspiping.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats Mindy on your new niece! Sorry about the scary dreams though. 
Loz the cakes look lovely. 
Hope, I hope Ryan starts behaving soon. Edie was a monkey on Sunday but she has settled down again, I think sharing a room with me on Saturday night deprived her of so much sleep she was a horror. 
Pink I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Clobo

Hi everyone

How are you all and all the new little babies!! Congratulations, it makes me so happy that we are all gradually having the babies that we have dreamt of for so long!!

Sorry I haven't been on in ages and haven't had time to read through all the pages that I have missed ... I really don't know where the time goes ... babies and pooches seem to eat time i think!! Hopefully I can get on here a bit more now but things are so manic especially now with Christmas coming up and I have a few KIT days at work to get in!!

All good here, Danny is a big monkey, weighed 15lb 11oz on Monday!!! xxx


----------



## Lozdi

Its crazy isn't it how babies eat time! Thats a good weight, I have no idea what Tenzin weighs at the moment, I guess I should take him to clinic to find out...not that a fancy possibly getting a bug just from stepping into the gp surgery which is what usually happens. I can go to the school everyday and catch nothing but 10 mins in the gp's and we all get ill. :dohh: Hows feeding going? Still breastfeeding? What will you do when you go back to work? :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) Norah Persephone, 6 lb 14 oz <3 

My dreams were totally weird, not scary, just weird. It was like he was born and was perfectly fine except he was tiny so I had to figure out how to do things with a tiny baby, like how I was supposed to strap him into his car seat since he was so small. I ended up folding up bunches of blankets and then putting him in on top of them. :haha: :wacko: I think I'm losing it!

Pink, still thinking of you! Can't wait for the update!

Clobo :) How are you and Danny? 

Lozdi, those cupcakes look delicious! Great job with the icing!

Kelly, how are you feeling lately?

MMM, how are your hips today?

Mrs. M., how was your first night home? I hope you slept well.

Hope, I'm sorry Ryan is being a monkey! I hope he settles soon. :hugs:

I am sorry if I have missed anyone! 

I am so sleepy today!

Have a great evening :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mmmmm those cupcakes look so yummy! Think I might make some at the weekend :D

Make sure you get a nap Mindy! :)

How's everyone else?

My hips haven't been too bad today but they are really starting to ache now :( I haven't felt little man wiggling at all today either so I'm going to send hubby upstairs for the doppler just so I can have a little check x


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies hope your all well xxxxxxxxxxxx
pink still thinking of you
mindy dreams are funny arnt they congrats to your sister
loz loving those cakes yum yum
mrs migg you ok
mmm sorry you are pained xxxxxxxxx
ladies what do you think of this cot bed i dont really know whats good and what isnt but do you think this is expensive for what it is heres the link
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300822642789?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That looks like a lovely cot bed Kelly and a really good price. Get a bid on it! 
That's a pretty name Mindy, the middle name is really unusual. I have never heard of anything like that before. 
Mmm pleased you have been less sore today. 
Clo it's really good to see you, thanks for stopping by. It sounds like Danny is doing really well. 
I slept really well last night thank you apart from spilling my hot chocolate everywhere by knocking it off my bedside table with my stupid pregnancy pillow. I broke my other favourite mug (you might remember my favourite tea mug got broken when we did the house swap) so that was a pain. No more hideous pains today, I think baby has suddenly dropped. Mark has got the pram sorted, and I'm getting my bag packed tomorrow. So excited.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It looks lovely Kelly. I personally just go for what cot looks nice. The one I had for Caitlin was actually given free second hand and we kept it for Thomas too. This time I'm thinking of maybe getting some of the sets like in Argos (cot, drawers and wardrobe) but in the Christmas sale :lol: 

Your next Mrs M :happydance: Well after Pink :lol: x


----------



## Lozdi

That cot is beautiful you should snap it up- new in the shop one like that would cost much more! We haven't even got a cot yet lol OH said he will make us one. No rush as I love co-sleeping :haha:

Norah Persephone is a lovely lovely name, classy and elegant. 

Ahh, the joys of the pregnancy pillow- its all good til it gets out of hand and a mug gets broken, I broke one with mine too, but luckily not my favourite.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Damned pillow. It's a pain in the arse. Speaking of pains in the arse, I'm struggling in the bowel area too. Haven't been for about 3 or 4 days then today I finally went and when I wiped the tissue had loads of blood on it, think I've got piles again what joy. Sorry tmi.


----------



## Lozdi

I never had any trouble in that area til AFTER I had baby...trust me to do it backwards. :dohh: It all improved when I started eating those snack-a-jack rice cake thingies, maybe give those a try. The caramel flavour aren't too bad.


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., Persephone is Greek :) She was a Greek goddess (sort of). My sister's husband is Greek. My sister wanted to call her Persephone and maybe Percy for short but I think they decided it was many too ethnic. I love the name Norah. I love the whole name. :)

I had lots of problems with the same thing until recently. I have really upped the amount of water I am drinking. I have also started eating dried figs and much more fruit. That really has helped me. I have been doing much better for the past week. I'm sorry you are feeling bad. :( But, I am really happy to hear you slept so well last night! That is wonderful. 

Kelly, I think that crib is beautiful! I can't comment on the price because I am not sure about that currency. :haha: 

Our friends came over for supper tonight. They just went home after my friend and I ended up falling asleep on the couch! Haha! It was much easier for them to come visit now since we have a play yard, high chair, and monitor :) They could just bring their diaper bag and their daughter! So nice :) I can't wait to have the nursery all set up so Azelyn can sleep in there when they come for visits. 

I am going to sleep now. We are going into town tomorrow to start (and finish) our Christmas shopping. I am also getting a winter coat to fit over my expanding tummy! My current coat will still zip but I think that won't last much longer. :haha: 

I hope you are all having a good weekend :flow:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's a really beautiful name. I hope you get a good coat. I'm pleased with my maternity coat. I'm having a nice weekend Mark is spending lots of time playing with Edie as he hasn't seen her all week. Mum has gone now and it's nice having a quiet weekend at home.


----------



## kelly1973

enjoy your relaxing weekend mrs i cant believe how close you are
wonder how pink is?
well took your advise ladies and bought the cot do you think its too early for me to buy things? it did feel good mind


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Course it's not too early Kelly!! If I had the money I'd have everything by now haha!! X


----------



## Lozdi

I had my pram in the house by the time I was 16 weeks....sometimes when a chance at a bargain is there you have to take it because it won't be there for long!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not too early at all. Like Loz I had Edie's pram bought at about 16 weeks as it was a bargain. Got all my new pyjamas and everything washed ready to pack for hospital this weekend. I'm so excited! Bump seems to have dropped a little, feeling big now! Can't believe I've only got 4 weeks to go! Eek!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hi new to this section of bnb lost my little girl at 20+ weeks and got a bfp yesterday.. it still seems so quick as i only lost chloe 3 months ago.. i am going to be very paranoid and scared through this pregnancy after losing chloe.. hope everyones well.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry about your loss hun. 

Welcome to the thread it has been a great support and continues to be for me. 

I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MissMummyMoo said:


> So sorry about your loss hun.
> 
> Welcome to the thread it has been a great support and continues to be for me.
> 
> I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months x

Thank you hun x


----------



## Lozdi

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Hi new to this section of bnb lost my little girl at 20+ weeks and got a bfp yesterday.. it still seems so quick as i only lost chloe 3 months ago.. i am going to be very paranoid and scared through this pregnancy after losing chloe.. hope everyones well.

Hi welcome to the thread, I'm sorry for the loss of your Chloe :hugs: and congratulations on your bfp :flower:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Lozdi said:


> x-MummyToBe-x said:
> 
> 
> Hi new to this section of bnb lost my little girl at 20+ weeks and got a bfp yesterday.. it still seems so quick as i only lost chloe 3 months ago.. i am going to be very paranoid and scared through this pregnancy after losing chloe.. hope everyones well.
> 
> Hi welcome to the thread, I'm sorry for the loss of your Chloe :hugs: and congratulations on your bfp :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you x


----------



## too_scared

Welcome mummytobe. So sorry for your loss :hugs: Congratulations on your bfp. 

Hi to everyone. :flow: I hope you are all well.

Well, after a long day shopping I am so tired and still no coat :( There are no maternity shops here so I was hoping to just get a regular coat but in a bigger size. I only found one that would fit but it was HUGE and looked like I was wearing a sack :( I couldn't bring myself to buy it. I don't know what I am going to do!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mindy have you tried looking online? I'm just keeping my old coat for now as its a bum length one and only has 2 buttons that actually fasten above bump :lol: I'm hoping by April/may ill only need my little jacket/cardigan then again this is England!!

Lazy day for me today. Think I overdone it yesterday even though I didn't do anything hardly :( x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Morning all. 

When did everyone have there first scan? when i went to find out the PM results of chloe few days ago my dr said whenever we did get preg i could have a early scan at 6 weeks then be scanned every couple of weeks after so i dont have to be as worried but i am a bit nervous to ring her up now so might wait till after christmas.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

too_scared said:


> Welcome mummytobe. So sorry for your loss :hugs: Congratulations on your bfp.
> 
> Hi to everyone. :flow: I hope you are all well.
> 
> Well, after a long day shopping I am so tired and still no coat :( There are no maternity shops here so I was hoping to just get a regular coat but in a bigger size. I only found one that would fit but it was HUGE and looked like I was wearing a sack :( I couldn't bring myself to buy it. I don't know what I am going to do!

Thank you x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Morning all.
> 
> When did everyone have there first scan? when i went to find out the PM results of chloe few days ago my dr said whenever we did get preg i could have a early scan at 6 weeks then be scanned every couple of weeks after so i dont have to be as worried but i am a bit nervous to ring her up now so might wait till after christmas.

:hugs: I had an early scan at 6 and 8 weeks but that was because I was bleeding. How far are you now? At 6 weeks it's not really worth it tbh as you don't get to see much. It didn't put me at ease very much because I was told there was a HB tehre but it was very slow so I spent the next 2 weeks panicking thinking it was over. At 8 weeks we could see it better and the HB was perfect x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Im only 4 weeks now so thinking ill probably just wait till after christmas.. I feel like everyone at my hospital will judge me for getting preg so soon after chloe makes me nervous to tell them :-( how are you then today?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah it might be better to wait till after Christmas.

Don't feel nervous about people judging you. I was told to wait until I had my first period before trying but that was purely for dating purposes for the scan. We started trying straight away but it took almost 6 months before we got our :bfp: I know some people who got pregnant straight after their MC (before the first AF) and everything was fine. Did the doctors tell you to wait a certain amount of time first or not? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning all and welcome Mumtobe, so very sorry to hear of your tragic loss. Good luck with this pregnancy. 
Regarding your question about scans I had one at 7 weeks this time and that seems to be a good time to go for your first as there is actually stuff to see, they can check the heartbeat and get a decent measurement. Before that like Mmm said its too inaccurate. I want scheduled for that scan, I went to the docs in tears because I was so nervous as my symptoms had faded and he rang the EPU and pretended I was having cramps. Sometimes you just have to do these things. 
As for what they might think at the hospital about you being pregnant again - well firstly I think most women who have suffered a loss want to get pregnant pretty much straight away if possible. Certainly most of the women I have met on the loss sections of this forum have. It's not necessarily about trying to replace the baby we have lost, it's about doing what we need to do and wanting to be pregnant with the baby we want so much to have. 
Secondly it doesn't matter what they think. They are there to help you, to care for you, to do their job, but how soon you choose to get pregnant after your loss is entirely up to you and your partner. Whatever they think doesn't really matter and I'd say if anybody mentions anything to you that makes you feel you have done something wrong is being unprofessional. The only thing a nurse said to me at EPU that made me think after my first loss is you need to be sure that you could cope with a second loss so soon, just in case that should happen. Well I did have a second loss to cope with as it turned out but with the help of these ladies here, cope I did. And it's not likely that you will have another loss anyway, chances are all in your favour. 
Girls I'm thinking so much about Pink. It's been such a long time I hope she is ok.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MissMummyMoo said:


> Yeah it might be better to wait till after Christmas.
> 
> Don't feel nervous about people judging you. I was told to wait until I had my first period before trying but that was purely for dating purposes for the scan. We started trying straight away but it took almost 6 months before we got our :bfp: I know some people who got pregnant straight after their MC (before the first AF) and everything was fine. Did the doctors tell you to wait a certain amount of time first or not? X

Erm my dr told me few days ago it was basically when i was emotionaly ready to get pregnant as what happened to chloe was just one of them things that happens and she would expect us to have a healthy pregnancy next time. Sorry for your loss x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Mrs Miggins said:


> Morning all and welcome Mumtobe, so very sorry to hear of your tragic loss. Good luck with this pregnancy.
> Regarding your question about scans I had one at 7 weeks this time and that seems to be a good time to go for your first as there is actually stuff to see, they can check the heartbeat and get a decent measurement. Before that like Mmm said its too inaccurate. I want scheduled for that scan, I went to the docs in tears because I was so nervous as my symptoms had faded and he rang the EPU and pretended I was having cramps. Sometimes you just have to do these things.
> As for what they might think at the hospital about you being pregnant again - well firstly I think most women who have suffered a loss want to get pregnant pretty much straight away if possible. Certainly most of the women I have met on the loss sections of this forum have. It's not necessarily about trying to replace the baby we have lost, it's about doing what we need to do and wanting to be pregnant with the baby we want so much to have.
> Secondly it doesn't matter what they think. They are there to help you, to care for you, to do their job, but how soon you choose to get pregnant after your loss is entirely up to you and your partner. Whatever they think doesn't really matter and I'd say if anybody mentions anything to you that makes you feel you have done something wrong is being unprofessional. The only thing a nurse said to me at EPU that made me think after my first loss is you need to be sure that you could cope with a second loss so soon, just in case that should happen. Well I did have a second loss to cope with as it turned out but with the help of these ladies here, cope I did. And it's not likely that you will have another loss anyway, chances are all in your favour.
> Girls I'm thinking so much about Pink. It's been such a long time I hope she is ok.

Thanks i agree with everything you just said 

Im sorry for your losses x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Sorry im not replying long msgs just im on my phone and its annoying lol


----------



## Lozdi

I had a scan a 7 weeks, but it was actually 6 because I ovulated on day 20, not the 'standard' day 14 used to date a pregnancy. This resulted in them thinking something wasn't quite right, plus my gestational sac was massive compared to the baby, more than twice the size it should have been. I wasn't too worried because I googled that and because there was a baby with a HB a large sac was not an indication of a poor outcome. The baby, who is now smiling at me from his bouncy chair, was measuring spot on for 6 weeks which is what I was! A follow up scan 2 weeks later showed the epau that all was well. If you don't know when you ovulated then a scan before 8 weeks can be worrying, but you have been told you can have early scans so don't be afraid to call and arrange one. Becoming pregnant after a loss seems to be a large part of the healing process, it was for me. I was pregnant the first proper cycle (after first AF) after I had a mmc. The reason I got the early scan is because of the length of time between my baby ceasing to grow and me finding out about it ast the 12 week scan- 5 weeks. I called the epau directly to arrange it because I don't have a regular gp and didn't think I could get a referral from one that would just think I was being silly. The epau were very understanding.

No one is going to judge you for getting pregnant already, they will be pleased for you :hugs:

I've got my oldests party to finish prep for then go to in 3 hours...amongst that will be stalking for news of Pink. I reckon by now Smartie has made his appearance and they are getting to know each other! :happydance:

I have no idea how anyone manages to post using phones! I need my laptop and 2 hands and a big screen to see what I'm doing!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mrs M just posted in Pinks journal :winkwink: 

Hope you have a lovely time at the party. I'm about to send hubby to Tesco for a cooked chicken as I want a chicken and cranberry sandwich mmmm would love some Brie too but not allowed it :( boohoo!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I always post on my phone, it's impossible to have my laptop out with a curious toddler on the scene! Hope the party goes well Loz, and yes I have posted news in Sam's journal! 
Thanks Mummytobe, I was lucky compared to a lot with two relatively early losses and I already have a healthy child, this baby is due 4 weeks today and the losses are never forgotten but in my experience a year down the line and a successful pregnancy makes it a lot easier to deal with.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> I always post on my phone, it's impossible to have my laptop out with a curious toddler on the scene! Hope the party goes well Loz, and yes I have posted news in Sam's journal!
> Thanks Mummytobe, I was lucky compared to a lot with two relatively early losses and I already have a healthy child, this baby is due 4 weeks today and the losses are never forgotten but in my experience a year down the line and a successful pregnancy makes it a lot easier to deal with.

:happydance: Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Lozdi said:


> I had a scan a 7 weeks, but it was actually 6 because I ovulated on day 20, not the 'standard' day 14 used to date a pregnancy. This resulted in them thinking something wasn't quite right, plus my gestational sac was massive compared to the baby, more than twice the size it should have been. I wasn't too worried because I googled that and because there was a baby with a HB a large sac was not an indication of a poor outcome. The baby, who is now smiling at me from his bouncy chair, was measuring spot on for 6 weeks which is what I was! A follow up scan 2 weeks later showed the epau that all was well. If you don't know when you ovulated then a scan before 8 weeks can be worrying, but you have been told you can have early scans so don't be afraid to call and arrange one. Becoming pregnant after a loss seems to be a large part of the healing process, it was for me. I was pregnant the first proper cycle (after first AF) after I had a mmc. The reason I got the early scan is because of the length of time between my baby ceasing to grow and me finding out about it ast the 12 week scan- 5 weeks. I called the epau directly to arrange it because I don't have a regular gp and didn't think I could get a referral from one that would just think I was being silly. The epau were very understanding.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is going to judge you for getting pregnant already, they will be pleased for you :hugs:
> 
> I've got my oldests party to finish prep for then go to in 3 hours...amongst that will be stalking for news of Pink. I reckon by now Smartie has made his appearance and they are getting to know each other! :happydance:
> 
> I have no idea how anyone manages to post using phones! I need my laptop and 2 hands and a big screen to see what I'm doing!

Thank you :hugs:

I hate using my phone too wish i had my laptop lol.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Did/has anyone had bad backache early on in there pregnancy? mine is really aching i did read up on the net that it could be a sign of m/c though which has worried me :nope:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I had backache early on with my MMC and this one. Don't google it's bad for you! Many pregnant women get back ache at all stages on pregnancy. I still get back ache now but that's more related to my SPD than anything else x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I know googles bad when pregnant that's what my dr said just cant help looking sometimes lol x


----------



## too_scared

NEVER google. That is my motto for this pregnancy. I did that with my 2 mc's, WAY too much added stress for no reason. I slipped up a few weeks ago and googled a pain I was having. Big mistake. I ended up in the emergency room for 2.5 hours only to find out it was just what all the ladies here said - round ligament pains. :wacko:

I has such a bad back at the beginning of this pregnancy. I could barely walk. It was terrible. Every pregnancy is different and you can't compare at all. Other than having that terrible back pain I had no other symptoms of pregnancy until 6 weeks. I decided to live by the motto of one of the women in this thread rather than worrying every day if I was going to mc. She said "today I am pregnant and for that I am grateful". It worked wonders. :)

As for the scans - I had one at 5 weeks 5 days. I only had it because I was having a lot of pain on my left side. Also, my hcg was raising pretty fast. We were worried about an ectopic. It turned out good, but there was no heartbeat yet and I was only measuring 5 weeks 1 day. It scared me 1/2 to death. It didn't help that I was also spotting at the time. I had another scan at 8 weeks. It was perfect. The very first thing I saw was the heart beating away on the screen. It was the best thing I have ever seen in my life. If I didn't have that pain (and spotting) I would rather not have had the scan at 5 weeks.

Hi everyone! I hope you are having a great Sunday.

HUGE congratulations to Pink and her little blue smartie!! <3 <3

Mrs. M., I can't believe you are next! Time is flying!!

How is everyone today?

I have checked online for a coat, MMM, but I didn't bother really looking because I am a cheapie. Haha! I did find a company that makes zip in panels to put in your regular coat so I think that is what I am going to do :)

Have a great day, everyone!

(oh! I will only post something more than a few lines from my laptop. I hate using my phone!)


----------



## Lozdi

I didn't get much back ache but I did have all manner of cramps!


----------



## kelly1973

hi mummy to be so sorry for your loss this thread has been a life saver for me lovely to have you on board, i had and still do have have all manner of cramps and backache.
miggins im so excited for you not long now.
ive got a scan tomorow so hopefully things are moving along nicely hope your all ok cant wait to see pics of smartie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Bet you can't wait to see your little man again Kelly :cloud9:

How's everyone else, Mindy, Mrs M, Loz, Crayz ... sorry for anyone I've missed!

I'm in real agony today I've updated my journal with my rant ... don't want to spam the forum with my whinging :blush: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Please don't worry about that, it's not whinging and its what we are here for, to listen and lend an ear to each other and to know that people are here for us when we need to discuss our problems! Never feel like you are spamming!
Kelly how come you are having another scan? How exciting. 
I can't believe I'm next! Had lots of dreams last night about clary sage oil and raspberry leaf tea, think I'll start all that next week when I get to full term.


----------



## kelly1973

miggins last time i had scan they put me under consultant care as they found my umbillical to only have one vessel instead of two so they need to monitor baby etc, ive done no more googling as last time i scared myself to death apparently what i have is called sua,fingers crossed all ok xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh of course Kelly. Sorry I had forgotten about the umbilical vessel. Well done on not googling I'm sure everything is fine. 
Oh here is my 36 week bump, sorry about the crap picture. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/1E69C7E3-E8D3-48C4-923F-7CB697C10182-8943-0000091EE683B2A4.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Definately don't google. Bubs will be fine, he's a little trooper! Will you be getting some more pics of him :cloud9:

Awww beautiful bump Mrs M ... a nearly fully cooked bump :haha: can't believe it's nearly your time :D x


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh of course Kelly. Sorry I had forgotten about the umbilical vessel. Well done on not googling I'm sure everything is fine.
> Oh here is my 36 week bump, sorry about the crap picture.
> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/1E69C7E3-E8D3-48C4-923F-7CB697C10182-8943-0000091EE683B2A4.jpg

Your bump is so neat! :happydance:


----------



## kelly1973

what an ace bump miggins it just really suits you xx
mmm hopefully get some pics last time they couldnt get any good pics so hopefully this time
hi loz how you doing?


----------



## Clobo

*Kelly*, how was your scan??

*Mrs M*, lovely neat bump chick!!

*Pink*, can't wait to hear from you and meet your LO :baby:

*Mummy2b*, so sorry for your loss and congrats on your BFP, I agree with the other ladies, wait till after xmas and then go for it, you will see so much more on the scan. Concentrate on xmas and passing the time by.

*Loz*, yes I was going to take Danny to be weighed again on friday but with this sickness bug going round i think ill wait till next week! Yep still breastfeeding, my friends call me "superboobs" cos Danny is so big!! He is in his cot now!! How are things with you??

Hope everyone else is ok?? Sorry for the short and infrequent posts, Danny needs more "attention" these days as he is starting to want to play and be entertained!!

Cant believe its almost time for our next batch of babies xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Clo great to see you! Danny sounds like he is really doing well. Lol at Superboobs! 
I have to go for a scan on Friday as midwife couldn't figure out what position baby is in and I'm having lots of pain under my ribs.


----------



## Lozdi

Ayup Superboobs! :holly: :haha: The HV is coming too see us on the 10th I hope she brings the scales. I'm not sure why they want to do a home visit again maybe its because I don't go to the clinics. I don't have any concerns so don't really feel the need to :haha: I should go if only for the chance to bf in public...the more we do it in public the more normal it will become for people to see. I'm having a table at the school xmas fair tomorrow with my mum (might have mentioned it already but can't remember) and I will most likely need to do a feed while selling cakes. Of course I'll get my mum to do the serving while I am bf'ing, but I feel proud to be sat there feeding my boy infront of the whole school. :haha: I use a light scarf to cover my boob, but I arrange it so baby's face is free, so he can see around. It will be interesting to see if anyone says anything to me about it, good or not. 

Mrs Miggins those last minute scans for position are a little scary don't you think? My midwife had me thinking I could possibly be induced that very day if Tenzin had gone 'free' :wacko: Your bump is high....I expect there is a little bum poking you in the ribs, and a little head engaged where it should be- if you have a baby with a long body its possible for the head to be as engaged as can be and baby still able to use your ribs as a butt scratcher!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I love to see people feeding in public. Edie was fed in some very bizarre, very public places, the tiny cramped little train going up Snowdon was the most intimate! People could either listen to her scream or deal with me feeding her so I fed her. 
It is a bit scary Loz. Edie was always very high but it was obvious where her bum and her heels were, since I had those pains on Thursday I'm not so sure about this one. All the movements now feel quite painful. I'm pleased I'm being scanned just to check. 
I think it's great that you will be there at the school fair and feeding. It will be great for the children to see. I expected Joe (my stepson) to be a bit weirded out by it when Edie was born, as he was only 12, but he was so mature about it and never batted an eyelid. I love the fact that he will go into adulthood thinking its totally normal and natural.


----------



## too_scared

Somehow I have missed tons of posts! I don't know why I didn't get the notification :(

Kelly, how was your scan? Did you get some pictures this time? 

Mrs. M., I hope you are well and that the pain is a little eased. Maybe you are having a super tall baby! Awesome bump! 

Lozdi, how did the party go? I hope everything went well.

MMM, I hope you were able to rest and not do too much today.

Clobo, I bet Danny is just the cutest! It is great that he is starting to be a little person now! I can't wait for that :)

I am super duper busy lately. I have decided to sew quiet books for my friends' babies. I am making 4 with 4 pages embroidered/sewn. It is A LOT of work! Haha! I am also making a marble maze but that should go quickly since it is all using the sewing machine. I am also making an "anywhere chair" for my sister. So much to do! I should have started earlier!! :haha: Oh well, I had to go into town to get the fabric. Also, I am booked every day for teaching so I can't even use my days to work on it. I have to do it all in the evening and of course this week is super busy in the evenings too! I went to a high school concert tonight and dinner theatre on Thursday. 

I hope you are all well. :flow: Have a great evening :)


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies scan went really well got some pics but not very good he was being a monkey. next scan 28 weeks
miggins sorry you are pained but hope you get reasurred on friday good that you get to see migglett again
loz i think its wicked your guna bf at the school like you say be interesting to see what feedback you get
clo danny sounds like a dream lovely to hear from you
ts what a busy bee you are how are you feeling
mmm how you feeling hope your taking it easy 
hope everyone else is a ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hey Kelly. Did they say any more about the placenta or just happy that its doing its job as it should be? I'm pleased all is well.


----------



## kelly1973

they said they dont statr measuring growth untill 28 weeks so hopefully fingers crossed they said there is no reason why things shouldnt be ok only 5 weeks to find out, yesterdays scan was to check the face and lips all was ok apparently one vessel just means that the baby may not grow as it should if he had two


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like quite a positive scan Kelly :) Fingers crossed for your next scan :)

How's eveyone else?

I'm in agony with my pelvis Thomas fell in the kitchen earlier with a bowl of soup and it went all over the cupboards, washing machine and the floor so I had to get on my hands and knees to clean it up :( x


----------



## sarah_anne

pinksmarties said:


> Hi Sarah-anne. Great to hear from you and thats wonderful news about Olivia!! I would love to read your birth story! She is so cute too.
> 
> Oooh exciting Pichi - can't be long now.
> 
> Wonder how Hope is?
> 
> I am hoping for a small cutie too. I am the same as Pichi - 5'2 and OH 5'10. I was a small baby (first born) so hope that helps me too.
> 
> ts - 24 weeks seems like ages ago to me!! I might post a bump pic later, maybe a bare belly one we'll see though!
> 
> Hi mmm

Thanks ladies! Sorry for the second hiatus! Olivia keeps me BUSY!!

I've posted the link for Olivia's birth story below. I apologize in advance for the length!!
https://sarahdoan.wordpress.com/2012/10/01/olivias-birth-story/

I hope you're all doing well! I think of you all frequently and wish I had more time to visit on here.


----------



## kelly1973

wow its very quiet on here everybody ok?????????


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi everyone, sorry not be on sine Banjamins birth hope you are all well. Had a quick peek back through the posts.

Kelly - glad your scan went well, won;t be too long till you see him again. We really need another pic soon!

Loz - glad you feel able to bf in public, I think (if I ever get that far) I would feel okayish about it, it the others that have the problem. I have had my boobs out in front on my dad, mum and step mum whilst they have been up and they have even seen OH pumping my manual pump!

MMM - haven't read your journal but hope you are feeling better.

Clobo- glad Danny is doing so well, lovely to see that.

Mrsmig - your bump is awesome, I was still getting rib pains and Ben was still able to kick me so fingers crossed the scan shows migglet is head down and ready to rock.

Hi to everyone I ahve missed.

afm - I adore my little boy. Those that have been to my journal know things have been a bit difficult since getting out of hospital. Maybe that is normal ftm issues, anxiety, lack of sleep etc. however Benjamin has lost 13oz since birth and the mw was concerned about his gentleness at my boob. We are now on demand feeding plus 3 hourly top ups of expressed milk and formula. I can't tell anymore if his sleeping is down to contentment or lack of food tiredness which is sad. My parent have been here since Tuesday and the help has been good. Making tea etc. I haven't done my birth story yet as this is the first time I have had a proper chance to get on and read rather than panic post in my journal!

Anyway, pic is needed:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## hopeithappens

Awwww pink hes soooo gorgeous, hope your managing to catch up on some sleep, im currently suffering lack of that at the min :haha: i couldnt haveasked for a more quiet good sleeping baby til this bloody colic came about, hes having one of hs not good nights tonight 

Cant believe what ive just watched, now i cant sleep :haha: some poor bloke went to dive into the sea ad slipped and hit his head off the concrete below and split his whole head/face open was like something out of a horror film apparently he survived for two days, someone shared it on my facebook they just didnt give it a title or i wouldnt have watched it, anyways excuse that randomness just culdnt believe it :( 

Hope your all well, so excited to meet your little migglet next mrs m


----------



## kelly1973

pink hes sooooo lovely im glad your parent are there to help you out and i hope you have managed to get some sleep looking forward to reading your birth story wow pink your a mummy xxxx

well i think its v day for me or did i get it wrong and it was last week lol


----------



## Lozdi

Pink he is gorgeous! :cloud9:

About the feeding I wonder if you would benefit from 'switch feeding' which could counteract any supply issues that may be caused by formula top ups. Switch feeding is where you attach baby to one side but then un-latch them after just a couple of minutes and offer the other side, then un-latch again and put back on the first side for the rest of the feed. What that does is it tells your boobies that alot of milk is needed, and its also good for relieving engorgement. The last thing you want is to wean off the top ups only to find that they caused a low supply. Tenzin dropped about 8 ounces quickly after birth and it took him 2 weeks to regain birth weight, but he is fine. He slept almost solidly for his first 24 hours! When Benjamin starts having more alert times between feeds and lots of wet and pooey nappies then you can start to reduce the top ups. Alertness and nappy frequency are better indicators of if a baby is getting enough than their weight. BF babies gain slower than FF babies too, make sure they aren't comparing him to a chart for FF babies. 

I think I am becoming a Lactivist. :blush:

I BF'd at the school xmas fair, no negative responses at all, and a lot of smiles from the teachers! 

Hope thats awful, people just don't think when they share stuff on FB. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz, loving Lactivist! I'm a bit of a Lactivist as well. Glad the fair went well. 
Pink, I replied in your journal but things will get easier. Someone said to me the first 6 weeks are a total blur and nothing is normal and that's very true. 
Happy V day Kelly! It's a wonderful milestone. 
Hope - I hate it when people put things like that on Facebook. I can't bear scrolling down and seeing an abused animal or child. It serves no purpose at all. 
Hope everyone else is doing ok, Pichi, Mindy, Mmm, Crayz, Cupcake 
Just been for my scan, baby is head down, bum to one side and limbs to the other. No cause for worry.


----------



## Lozdi

See you have a cheeky one like I did! Tricking the midwife :haha: Makes me think you will have a boy! :haha:

Happy V day Kelly....looking back, does it seem now like time has flown? :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

sometimes it feels like its flown other times it drags i still worry about everything but guess that will never change, im glad the fair went well 
miggins i recon boy too not long now cant wait


----------



## hopeithappens

Happy v day kelly, mine seemed to fly til i got to 30 weeks then dragged lol

Mrs m really thinking girl for you, cant wait til we find out

My lovely sister offered to take ryan and kieron tonight aswell as already having her 3 so im having some much needed time with oh, near enough finished ryans birthday and xmas shopping got a takeaway on the way home and now sitting with a few bottles of bud, only had two and feeling tipsy :haha: going to make the most of some decent sleep soon

Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## too_scared

Happy V day Kelly! So exciting! :D

I am sorry I have been MIA. I worked every day this week (yay!) and we had a concert put on by the high school students on Tuesday and dinner theatre by the high school drama group last night. I feel like this week has been a hundred days long! 

I hope you are all well! :flow: 

I will try to catch up better tomorrow after I get some sleep. I am too tired to focus on anything right now :wacko: 

Have a great evening!


----------



## pichi

hey everyone! (unsubscribed to this thread again :dohh:) how is everybody? 

little update from me while i have 2 minutes peace- :haha:

*Xavier is up to 7lb in weight now :thumbup: that's a total of 9/10oz in 2 weeks? he's just under the 25th Centile for weight and the 9th for Height...
*I failed again at breastfeeding - i stopped doing top-ups of formula to find that i just wasn't producing enough for the wee man so now he's mainly on formula now :( this makes me sad as the closeness of breastfeeding i love so much! i was finding it increasingly hard to feed on demand with Pixie running around as i felt like i was neglecting her too :( with combi feeding at least my OH can feed at night while i get my batteries re-charged for the day ahead with a toddler and NB!

i hope everyone is keeping well. who's the next to go?? i think its mrs Miggins that's due next isn't it? how exciting!


----------



## Lozdi

Sorry about the breastfeeding Pichi, you didn't fail, you did your best for your lil guy and thats all any of us can do- the main thing is he gets fed, not whether it is formula or bm. Sadly having to top up can nerf your milk too much, especially in the early times when its so vital for the baby to be on boob alot to establish the supply. :wacko::hugs:

I do have a feeling, that given how much Lil Fella lost quickly after birth that they might have suggested I top up if he weren't such a big guy and therefore could afford to lose a little bit and it didn't matter if he took a while to put it back. That being said I am a stubborn sod and would have refused to formula top up unless there were actual signs of not getting enough such as not enough wet nappies. As it went he had alert times and a good amount of 'active' nappies. I am very lucky. He is asleep at the moment, and has been clusterfeeding again today. No matter how empty my boobs feel they always manage a letdown of milk when needs be....must be all that chocolate I eat! :haha: I wish everyone could find it easy, I feel guilty about it then I remember with my first how wrong it all went with the bleeding nipples and not knowing what clusterfeeding was. It was madness.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It is such a hard thing to do. I'm looking forward to it so much, but really hoping I find it easier to establish second time around. Like you Loz I'm very stubborn about it, but I'm expecting my baby to be bigger as well. Pichi you have not failed. Never think that. You did what you could and the important thing is that Xavier is being filled up.


----------



## too_scared

Good evening ladies :)

Lozdi, you are a wealth of information! Thank you for sharing all the bf'ing information. I really hope that I won't have too many issues but I really think that is wishful thinking. I am going to try my hardest to bf as well, but I understand that sometimes things just don't work out how you want. I hope you are well.

I hope you are all well. 

Hi to everyone! I hope you are all well.

Quick question... do you think it is weird that my kiddo hasn't had any hiccups yet? I am going to be 28 weeks tomorrow (3rd tri! Yay!) and I really don't think I have felt any hiccups yet. Is this ok?

Have a great night, everyone!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

BF is one thing I have never done. With DD I did say I would do the first feed as a BF but I was so tired after 36 hours if labour I just wanted to sleep. The MWs has to drag me in the shower :rofl:

With DS we didn't even discuss trying because less than a year before I had him I had a breast reduction and was told it was highly unlikely that I would be able to BF. My boobs did leak but nowhere near as much as they did with DD. 

Again I won't be trying this time but that's my personal choice, it's not something I've ever been passionate about, I like that with FF hubby can have the closeness of feeding snuggles too :) 

I have quite a few people on my Facebook who are very pro BF so much so they think its the only option :rolleyes: Do remember all the hype about the BF doll? Well considering I've never BF and most of DDs dolls came with bottles, DD said the other day that she wants big boobies when she gets older so she can have lots of babies and feed them :lol: 

Mindy I think some babies are very hiccupy but others less so. DD was worse for it but DS did have them too. I can't remember when they started though. 

How's everyone else? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well said Mmm. I am very pro BF as a personal choice but can't bear that anyone should be made to feel inadequate if they don't do it. 
Mindy I didn't feel hiccups this time round until about a month ago. I can't remember what time I started feeling Edie hiccup but it was a little earlier I think, but as long as you are feeling movements it's certainly not something to stress over. 
I'm officially full term today! Hooray! I don't want to go into labour this week I think it's still too early.


----------



## pichi

id never force BF'ing on anyone as like you have said its personal choice and I think that's how personally I feel like I have failed as it is something I enjoy... Just have to remind myself that he got good stuff for 2 weeks -sigh-

Well said Mmm :)

We have a hungry monster! He's been cluster feeding last night in particular but his eyes are bigger than his belly as he is sick :nope: plus note he's pooping and winding just fine now :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

At least you tried pichi no one should be made to feel like a failure. As many others said on this thread as long as little man is getting fed it doesn't matter :hugs: he'll be going through a growth spurt already :) 

Happy full term Mrs M! I can't believe in 5 weeks you WILL have you'd rainbow baby :cloud9: x


----------



## pichi

thanks. i know i shouldn't feel like i do considering i tell everyone else this too (that as long as you tried then that's the best you can do) but it's just a little niggle that annoys me. 

How is everyone today? It won't be too long until more babies are being born again :happydance: can't believe how fast time has flown in! xmas almost immanent!

Pixie is just being a right pain in the backside today... jumping all over me, screaming and just being a little bugger :dohh: i'm going to have to go to the Dr too because of these intense stomach pains and almost explosive toilet trips (sorry for the tmi) i've been getting. i remember it with my last section but it didn't last this long! it may be to do with all the anti-b's i was on - they've only just finished!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That doesn't sound pleasant at all! Make sure you do get checked out hun! :hugs: x


----------



## too_scared

When I was first thinking about getting pregnant I was absolutely against bf'ing. I have a hate/hate relationship with my chest. I hate it very much and any attention any way makes me feel very uncomfortable. I am waiting for a breast reduction. I actually had an appt but decided to wait on it because it was about the time we decided we would try for a baby.

Since becoming pregnant I have rethought my ideas on bf'ing. I have decided the benefits for baby are greater than my own discomfort. I am going to try my hardest to bf. But, if for some reason I am not able to, I don't think I will beat myself up. I think I will feel sad but I understand that sometimes things don't work out. 

Lozdi, I had a question for you, but at the moment I have completely forgotten it. :shy: I will remember it sometime, I'm sure! :haha: OH! I remembered!! How are things going with the cloth diapers? I have some newborn sized ones and we are going to order the rest soon. We are getting one size AIO diapers - 24 diapers and 24 inserts. I am going to order extra inserts for over night and stuff. I can't wait to get them!

Pichi, that is really great news about your little guy gaining weight! :) I agree with all the ladies, there is absolutely no reason for you to beat yourself up over bf'ing. :hugs: I'm sorry your little guy is drinking too much and throwing it up sometimes. I really hope that he doesn't continue that for too long. I hope you feel better soon. :hugs: I agree that going to the doctor is a good idea. 

MMM, I hope your pelvis is feeling a little better today. :hugs:

Mrs. M. Happy full term!!! How exciting! 3 weeks away :happydance: Do you think you will go before Christmas? I can't wait!! 

Pink, how are you doing today? I hope your little man is sleeping a little better now. My sister had the same problem, with her LO not sleeping well in the night, but it has gotten better since she has been a week old or so. 

Kelly, how are you today? Where is that bump picture you keep talking about taking?? I would love to see your bumpy :)

Hope, I'm sorry your friend posted such a terrible picture on FB. :hugs: That is really awful. I will block people who do that on FB. I have a lot of dog people on my FB and for the most part they all feel the same but every now and then someone will post a horribly graphic picture of animal abuse. They get immediately blocked. :( I hope you are doing well :)

Hi to everyone! :flow:

Afm: I can't believe I am 28 weeks today! Wow!! 12 weeks left. That gave me a little start the other day when I realized it. :haha: We have nothing done for the nursery and we still have so many things to buy. :wacko: We are planning to use Christmas break to get the nursery painted and get the decal up along with painting the crib and change table and staining the dressers. SO much work! At least Christmas break is almost 2 weeks long this year. 

What do you guys think of bumpers? I was planning to buy breathable bumpers. Are there any you would recommend? How many sleepers (I'm not sure what you guys call them :)) should I have? I am planning to keep baby in sleepers most of the time until he is bigger. I don't see the point of little baby outfits since sleepers seem so much easier. I have one fleecy one and one fuzzy one and 6 that are just cotton so far. I also have one bigger one but I don't think he will fit that one for a while. I know I don't have anywhere near enough but I am going to wait until after Christmas to buy more clothes because I am sure we will end up getting some then. 

Also, anything you think I might need that maybe I wouldn't think of (which is probably most everything! I feel like I am clueless!!) please tell me :)

Thanks for the reassurance on the hiccups. I am feeling a lot of movement. He has started doing something where he moves some body part slowly and pokes is out and stays that way for a bit. That feels really weird! :haha: I love it, though. I really love when he moves slowly and I can feel him with my hand moving under it. It feels much cooler than the quick kicks. 

Have a great day!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy, I think once you have given breast feeding a go - if you get on with it - you will completely detach any emotions you have about your breasts as body parts and just see them as the link between feeding your baby and you. I used to dislike mine but to be honest, now I know they fed my daughter for a year I actually couldn't care less what they look like. My attitude towards them changed completely. But that was just me, and if you formula feed because that is the right thing for you to do, then that is the right decision as well. (Incidentally my boobs look just the same as they did before they fed for a year. No worse)
As for the sleepers (we call them babygros) I recommend you get dozens especially if you are planning on keeping baby in them most of the time. I remember sending mark out to Asda to buy more as you will find it difficult to keep up with washing at first. If you want a rough idea of how many vests and baby gros I bought for Edie look through my old Facebook photo albums and find one called "washing". This was all the stuff I had prepared for her before she was born, but like I say I needed more. Also like you I planned on keeping her in baby gros for the first few weeks but when I discovered I had a daughter the lure of the little dresses proved too much! Also I got loads of cute outfits bought for us. 
Happy 28 weeks, can't believe how it's flown. I'd like to think Migglet will be here before Christmas but my gut feeling is early January. Had a bit of a freak out in my journal earlier that this is actually happening.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Mrs. M. :)

I will have a look at your album on FB. I don't have many onesies (haha! Sorry, I know you hate that word!) /vests either. Only 2 or 3. I will get more after Christmas. Thanks for all your help!

We have gotten a few cute little outfits given to us from Shawn's mom but they are all a lot bigger. I think she is assuming I am going to have a gigantic baby since all of hers were huge. :haha: I really hope my kiddo is not as big as her babies were!! Her last one was over 10 lb and she is only 4'11"! 

I think I really will keep kiddo in sleepers for the first while since I just LOVE LOVE LOVE a little baby in a sleeper. I just want to snuggle every little baby in a sleeper. I don't know what it is about them but they just look so snuggly. :haha: I am thinking it will be at least 2 months before I put him in any outfits. :haha:

Oh :) We have settled on a name. He will be Finn <3 Finn Oliver Jack

I am not sure my attitude about my chest will change after I am done feeding our kiddo. I will be very happy to use my chest for such a great thing, but afterwards I am still going to get a breast reduction. I am a small person, only 5'4" and not overly large, but my chest is 32GG. That is WAY too big. I would love it if they would be smaller after bf'ing but I also worry that if they are smaller they will also be down around my waist! :haha: I feel like my chest is the thing that most people notice about me before they even notice me. It makes it hard when I am a teacher. When I am teaching young children it is fine, but even in grades as low as grade 6 I have problems. I once had a student in grade 6 draw a picture of me and all of his friends were giggling about it. Made me feel like crap. I absolutely do not wear any clothing that shows off my chest but I have gotten comments from female co-workers before about me flaunting myself. It really is a huge blow to the self esteem that it is the only thing that people notice. It is so bad that I don't even like any attention there from Shawn. :( I think I would feel much happier about myself if I didn't have to deal with all that.


----------



## pichi

Pixie lived in sleepsuits for the first few months and i think Xavier is going to be the same. we have at least 8-10 of each size purely because we've been given them as presents but also like Mrs Miggins says it's so hard to get on top of the washing pile to start with. they breed in the basket :haha:

you might feel totally different when it comes to actually BF'ing T_S. it's such a nice personal experience that you and your baby share :)


----------



## Lozdi

Gosh without formula my first would have starved! Mindy I never liked my boobs (small boobs, big nipples) until I could use them for successful BF'ing! You might find that you start to like yours if you take to BF and enjoy it and find it easy. 

Personal choice FF is all very well and good, and doesn't mean anything bad...what upsets me is when a woman has wanted to BF, tried to, and been given dud advice from midwifes and health visitors and gp's and then ends up being forced to use formula because someone doesn't recognize the existence of clusterfeeding, and instead calls it 'not making enough milk for your baby' or they compare your LO's growth to a chart made for formula fed babies, who tend to find it easier to put weight on faster, and then say you NEED to use formula or your baby will starve! You should only really need to top up if the nappies aren't right, or baby shows other signs of not getting enough. I baby has alert awake periods between feeds and naps, and is producing several wet and dirty nappies a day, then slow weight gain isn't a problem even after a big loss following birth. 

36 hour labour blimey...I was knackered after 10 hours with my first. No way could I have tried to BF after 36 hours. Blimey! Would have needed to sleep for a week to recover. :dohh:

Cloth nappies are going swimmingly! The inserts that came with the cheapie ones wasn't enough so I got 12 milo ones from boots and i fold those round the other inserts then put them into the nappies and they hold as well and sometimes better than sposies! I wonder how we will cope with them when he starts on solids and starts to produce more offensive nappies. :haha:

Not long now til we find out what team Migglet is! :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Do you find that the diapers fit well? I am planning to order mine all at once before baby comes as well. I have asked about washing diapers in the natural parenting section and everyone says not to do that since not all diapers fit all babies. They said to get a few different brands and test to see what works best. I really can't afford to get expensive diapers and also, we live in the middle of no where and if we find only one diaper really works we will be stuck for about 2-3 weeks before new diapers get to us! I am just going to have to cross my fingers that the Sunbaby diapers fit well. :wacko:

I am planning to get a 3 layer bamboo insert for each diaper and then 12 extra 4 layer bamboo/microfibre inserts for extra protection. I hope it works!


----------



## Lozdi

The ones I have are almost covered in poppers so highly adjustable, everytime he has a growth spurt we modify how we fasten the nappies, so far its going very well and they fit brilliantly.


----------



## Lozdi

I just had a look on ebay and the seller I got them from doesn't have any listed at the moment, just tons of ladies shoes!


----------



## too_scared

What a strange thing to have! Diapers and then ladies shoes! 

These are the diapers I am getting https://www.sunbabydiapers.ca/


----------



## Lozdi

Those look similar to mine, lots of fasteners. With some clever folding they will fit baby from very small to rather big. :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Awesome! I can't wait to get them! Is it weird that I want to get the diapers now and get them all washed up just so I can see them all there and ready... :shy::haha:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. :)

Exciting to see some of you are CDing. :) Im planning to and the little lady has lots of cloth nappies already. :)

Also enjoying all the BFing talk. I really really hope I can successfully EBF for a long time. 

Hope you're all well. 

I'm having a paranoid day and worrying that baby and my uterus aren't growing right. :(

I can't figure out where the top of my uterus is and can't feel much movement. 

I'm sure it's all fine. I just always find something new to be paranoid over.


----------



## too_scared

I could never find where the top of my uterus was. Now it is a little easier. Don't worry, I'm sure everything is going great! You have regular mw/doctor appt's right? My doctor checks my fundus height every check up and I am sure yours does too. :hugs:

As for movement. I was feeling exactly the same as you at that time. I just wanted to feel something consistent. I was feeling sporadic little kicks every second day or so then. It scared me so much. But, in a week or 2 I was able to feel so much more. 

I think that being pregnant is just a time to worry. Especially for ladies like us who have experienced a loss. :hugs: I hope you are able to relax into your pregnancy soon.


----------



## pichi

Cupcake i'm sure everything is fine :) still quite early for movement :) it's also quite hard to distinguish where about your uterus is at that stage too :hugs: it's only natural to have wobbly days though.

T_S have you thought about making your cloth diapers? i've found some amazing tutorials online that look very simple :) did think of maybe making some myself if anyone was interested :haha:


----------



## too_scared

I have thought about it briefly. :haha: I saw that you had pinned a tutorial on how to make a cloth diaper. I think it would be just as expensive, or even more so, for me to make my own diapers. I would have to order all the material online and I think the shipping costs will be very expensive.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks for your kind words ladies. :) you really help. Xxxx

I made one nappy but my poor mini machine didn't have fun doing it. Lol. 

Here it is:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/31d7a061.jpg

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/e7f40953.jpg


----------



## pichi

aw that's cute! :) your mini machine done a good job

I had one of those mini machines and it didn't like most things :haha: then bought just a cheap machine - which wasn't up to much... so OH bought me a machine early for Xmas this year and was able to make Xaviers crib set and curtains :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Cupcake I'm sure everything is fine, I can only find the top of my uterus because I've done it 3 times :lol: my first time I'd have had no chance :haha: That nappy is brilliant well done!!

I thought about CDing but hubby is really against it, plus I think with having the 4 of us already then a new baby and THEN CDs on top our electric bill would be a bomb :haha: I did try it with Thomas at one point but did prefer to use disposables.

I can't remember who it was so I apologise but who was talking about the cot bumpers? I don't think they're anything to worry about as long as they are fastened the cot properly. We had them with both DD and DS and they were fine, they were never tangled up in them or anything.

I'm starting to get really bad back and pelvis pain again. I was pretty ok this morning then we decided to go to the metro. I was going to go tomorrow as I was going to pick my pram up and get the last few Christmas bits but we decided to go today as OH was off work and would save me having to try and carry the pram and bags. I took some co-codamol before we went which kept the pain at bay but I could feel them wearing off as we were having tea, now I'm in agony again :dohh: Going to take some tablets soon before I go to bed.

How's everyone else? X


----------



## too_scared

Cupcake, that is an awesome diaper! I love the fabric you used. Looks great :D

MMM, I was the one who asked about bumpers :) Thanks for the info. I will have a look around to see what I can find. I am not planning to get a bedding set, just sheets and then use homemade blankets from my mom (I know she is making me some :)) since I like the homemade look better. If I can find some bumpers that aren't in a set then maybe I will go with those. 

I'm sorry you are in so much pain today. I hope the pills and sleep help you feel a little better :hugs:


----------



## pichi

T_s we used a bumper (a full one) because numerous times I found pixies limbs sticking through the railings of the cot so, once the full bumper was on she didn't get stuck. As soon as a hand or foot felt the bumper she moved no further :) that's why we decided to make a full bumper this time for the little guy :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I love homemade stuff too, especially cardi's :) I have MIL making me some white/cream cardi's as I don't like blue ones.

I noticed a few of you saying about FB, would you mind if I added you. I'm a nosey moo and like to nose at people's photos etc :haha: X


----------



## too_scared

Our friends used a bumper too. I am just paranoid, I think :)


----------



## too_scared

MMM, I would love to add you :) This is me https://www.facebook.com/mindy.russell.7

Just a warning... all you will find are pictures of my dogs! :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Request sent, if you don't mind me adding you please feel free to PM your address :flower:

Don't worry Mindy, I mainly post game crap so feel free to block all the apps as I know it can be annoying :haha: x


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies hope your all well wow mindy 28 weeks oh and i love your chosen names im guna go for bumpers i just love them
sorry your in pain mmm did you get a pram?
ladies what is cluster feeding?
i really want to bf still scares the crap out of me lol
hope all you ladies are ok xxxxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Someone correct me if I'm wrong as I've never used the phrase cluster feeding but I think that it is when baby feeds in big times. For example feeding more or less none stop for 2 hours or so then sleeping for a good whole. Someone else may be able to explain it better I'm useless with words :haha: x


----------



## too_scared

I was curious about cluster feeding too. MMM, that sounds like it would be right :)

How are you doing today, Kelly? How about you, MMM? 

I hope all you ladies are well :)

Here is my first 3rd tri picture... I had to take it myself because Shawn and I forgot all about it last night! I can't believe it!
 



Attached Files:







28 + 1 cropped.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow 3rd tri?? Happy 3rd tri Mindy!! Beautiful bump :D

I'm not too good today. Been backwards and forwards to try and get the kids bikes 3 times today I then done the food shop ad I'm now in agony. I came straight in and got some tablets and now I'm laid up I the sofa again :( 

How are you Mindy? X


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :)

I'm doing pretty good, thanks :) I am sewing some presents for the babies I know and my back is really hurting at the moment. :wacko: But, I am getting it done so YAY! 

I'm sorry you are in so much pain. I wish there was some magic cure that you could take to make it all better. :hugs: I'm sorry you had to go back and forth so many times to the store. They suck! I hope the pills kick in soon and that resting on the couch helps a lot too.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I really need to take a hobby like sewing/crocheting etc to fill my time in whilst I'm off work. Something easy I can do sitting on the sofa :lol: Sorry your backs hurting hun :(

I've decided I'm going to have to do the shop online from now on or send OH with a list ... although I think online is the safer bet :haha: I really just can't do it anymore, I was barely in the shop half an hour :( x


----------



## kelly1973

love the bump pic mindy looking good i must post one xx
im doing ok ms keeps coming back yuk


----------



## too_scared

Maybe crocheting or knitting would be a good bet. I find the leaning over I have to do for sewing is what is hurting my back. :wacko: I love crocheting, it is my favourite thing to do, but knitting is something I can do and just "check out". It is something that keeps my hands busy but my mind just zones out and it is very relaxing.

I wish I could do my food shopping online! I would love to just sit home and get it delivered. I buy too many impulse items when I am at the grocery store! :haha: 

I'm sorry that even a half hour in the shops is too much for you. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yes you must Kelly!!

I think I might look into it, thanks Mindy :thumbup:

Getting shopping delivered is great for the wallet, I'm a terrible impulse buyer :blush: :lol: x


----------



## too_scared

Oops! I missed your post, Kelly. Oh, I really hope that you do post a bump picture :happydance:

I'm sorry you are still dealing with ms. That really sucks :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

I have a question for you ladies (so many questions... sorry! :))

My back has been really hurting for the past few days since I have been sitting on the couch sewing some gifts for babies. It is right along my right shoulder blade and it is going up to my shoulder. I have been rubbing it but it is so tender. I have also been taking breaks to try to relax it some but it is still really tender. It is the same place my back hurts when I am making supper/working in the kitchen. 

My question is do you guys have any suggestions on how to make my back hurt a little less? I still have a bunch of sewing to do and I don't want to end up in serious pain to get it done. :dohh:

I hope you are all well tonight :)


----------



## kelly1973

mornimg ladies hope your all ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have no idea Mindy :( Only thing I could suggest would be a hot water bottle/massage.

How are you Kelly?

I've got my first accupuncture session thismorning, fingers crossed this works! X


----------



## kelly1973

hope you get some relif kel xxx

mindy hope your pain has subsided xx


----------



## too_scared

How are you ladies this morning?

MMM, I hope your acupuncture appt went well. I hope it gave you come relief.

Kelly, where's that bump picture? ;) :haha: (I'll stop bugging now!)

I think I will have to get a heating pad for my back. I have one but it is melted a little on the cord from be being stupid and putting it too close to the heater once. :dohh: I don't feel safe using it so I will get one when I go out today. Getting the heating pad on my back is going to be a fight, though. The cats seem to think that the heating pad is for them. :haha: 

My hips are really bad again. :( I was slack and didn't do the exercises that I got from the physiotherapist and now I am really hurting again. I tried to sleep sitting up last night but it didn't go any better. My back was hurting when I got up to pee. :wacko: I used 3 big pillows but it still didn't support my back enough. Blah! I am just worried because I wake up on my back if I try to sleep on my left side. :(

I hope all you ladies are well :flow:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone. MMM and Mindy I hope your pain eases off soon. I had lots of aches and pains in mid pregnancy but they have eased off now. Obviously late pregnancy comes with other treats but it's all good fun! 
Kelly how are you? 
I am feeling so much better today after a good sleep last night. I might even pack my hospital bag this aft!


----------



## too_scared

Glad to hear you are feeling better today Mrs. M. :)

I just bought a new heating pad and I am now sitting at the hospital waiting for my hour to be up so I can get my blood taken for my glucose test. :wacko: the drink wasn't too bad since it was cold but now a half hour later I'm not feeling too good. :( hopefully that doesn't mean I will fail the test. I am feeling a little icky and hot. Blah!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope the results are good.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :) Me too!


----------



## pichi

I remember the gtt stuff and it made me feel sick too. I didn't have it with Xaviers pregnancy but I did with pixie and it tasted yuk! Needless to say there was nothing wrong so I am sure it will be the same for you :)


----------



## hopeithappens

Glad your feeling better today mrs m

Hooe your results come back good ts and hope you find some relief for your back

Sorry your in pain again mrs mmm :hugs: hope the accupuncture works

Cant wait to see a bump pic kelly

Hope everyone else is well :flower:

Ive just had the most horrendous 14 hours and its still not over, poor kieron has been poked, prodded, scanned, x rayed, tube down his throat, and is currently on a drip, they cant find any reason why hes so ill, so im hoping its a nasty bug that will bugger off as fast as it came, my mam was going to stay with me tonight but the hospital will only allow one person overnight im in tears im worried about kieron and i want my mam with me, my mam and dad are with him at the min so me and oh could come home and have a couple hours sleep so when i get back im going to beg or do whatever and see if theyll let her stay with me


----------



## too_scared

Oh, Hope! I'm so sorry that Keiron is feeling so sick :hugs: I really hope that they allow your mom to stay with you. I hope Keiron feels better very quickly. :hugs:


----------



## pichi

That's awful hope :( what's up with the wee man? :(


----------



## hopeithappens

Thanks guys, he started with a little sniffle and cough the other day, he was having 4oz every 3-4 hrs but that gradually went down to to 3oz then 2oz then wasnt waking up to be fed at all then when he was awake he was screaming in pain his knees were coming up and he was trying to double over and everytime he ttok a breath his belly seemed to jerk and pop up or he was breathing a lot faster, he had no strength whatsoever bless him, all his tests have come back neg of any infection but have been sent off for more tests to be checked for more bugs which takes 48 hours so little man has to stay in for antibiotics until then, he finally took a 3oz bottle about 4 hours ago he was starving but as soon as hed finished it came back all over him,me and the floor, so hes being tube fed until hes stopped vomiting, he just looks so weak and ill and his little bright eyes have gone, its awful i cant wait to have my bright eyed smiley gurgling baby boy back


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry your little man isn't well hun, I have everything crossed that he gets well soon x


----------



## kelly1973

hope so sorry your little man is poorly i really hope he gets better soon,you must be so worried get better little man xxxxxxxxxx
miggins im ok thanks fat and happy lol not long till you find out what are you thinking boy or girl?


----------



## Lozdi

Awwww poor Kieron I hope they find out what is wrong quickly and sort it out. Its no fun being ill when you can tell someone, it must be horrible indeed when you're a little guy and can't explain what hurts or how you are feeling. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Hope, I really hope they find out what is going on with little Kieron very soon. :hugs: Hopefully he is already feeling better.


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies how are you all today?
Hope how is the little man?


----------



## too_scared

I have yet another question for you ladies. :(

My tummy has been hurting since yesterday. I am getting sharp pains across my bump and it is quite tender. But, these feelings seem to be linked to intestinal issues (loose stools. TMI. sorry :wacko:) I am not feeling good at all. It happens after I eat anything so I have been trying to find bland food to eat but it is still happening. I am also having pretty bad heartburn that won't go away with an apple or TUMS (which I just found out are gluten free! Yay!) I am not eating much at all, but when I do eat a little I feel sick about 1/2 hour later.

It is 4 am right now and I have been up for about an hour now with the pains and have already been to the bathroom once. :( I woke up with pains all across my tummy. And now I am getting heartburn again since I have taken my prenatal and I am drinking a glass of water with it. 

Finn has been kicking up a storm all day and still is right now. 

I don't think it has anything to do with the glucose test I had since I was sick before going to get it done.

The only thing I have had different in the past 2 days is a spinach salad I made on Tuesday and I also bought some lactose free milk since I have really been wanting milk lately. The spinach was washed and washed and washed - I am a little OCD about not wanting to get sick. I am lactose intolerant but can have some cheese and yogurt. Do you think either of these things could have caused my problem? I had one small glass of milk on Tues and one small glass on Wed. Or do you think I have a stomach bug? I know there is a bug going around at one of the schools I have been in but the last time I was there was the 4th. Too long ago, but I guess you can pick something like this up anywhere. :wacko:

Sorry for the long post. I am just worried about the pains. I am pretty sure they are all because of the stomach issue I am having right now but I still worry. Do you think I should get them checked out? I am also having a bit of pain in my mid back, basically at the bottom of my ribs but I am assuming it is just Finn growing and taking up more room in there. 

I hope you are all well. :flow:


----------



## too_scared

Good morning Kelly :) How are you today?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy I'm sure you are right and the pains are just Finn growing, and possibly a result of a bit of an upset stomach but please get checked out for your own peace of mind. 
Hope, I hope Keiron is better soon. It's heartbreaking when they are ill, you just feel so helpless. It sounds horrible too. Take care of yourself as well. 
Kelly, in answer to your question I'm back on thinking I'm having a boy but it changes every week!
Morning sickness returned with a vengeance this morning. It's always worse when I'm tired and I had spent a couple of hours lying awake worrying about what to put in my hospital case (you wouldn't think I'd done this before would you?) and also panicking about going into labour on Christmas Day. I would feel so awful if we woke up on Christmas morning and Edie will be all excited about Father Christmas and we have to pluck her out of bed and dump her at relatives, all by herself :cry: and I know she won't want to be left, I'll be heartbroken. Any other day but Christmas Day please!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and back on the subject of morning sickness Mark brought me a cup of tea in bed. I drank about half of it and couldn't stop myself, I was still in bed and threw it all back up. Then I had to fly to the bathroom because of the heaving and my non existent bladder control I almost wet myself at the same time. It was horrible.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Mrs. M. :) This morning I am feeling much better. Super tired from being up for a few hours last night, but my tummy is feeling so much better. I ate breakfast 2.5 hours ago and so far no sickness. Maybe it was the lactose free milk? If the pain comes back or the stomach problems start again I will definitely call the doctor. 

I'm sorry you are feeling sick again today. :hugs: I would be worrying about the same thing but I am hoping so hard for you that you don't go into labour on Christmas day. Did you start RLT? Are you planning to try to get your LO here earlier? I hope he/she cooperates and comes on any day but Christmas. 

Do you have any reasons why you are thinking boy again? I think boy for you but only because it seems that is pretty much the only thing us ladies in here can make! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh and back on the subject of morning sickness Mark brought me a cup of tea in bed. I drank about half of it and couldn't stop myself, I was still in bed and threw it all back up. Then I had to fly to the bathroom because of the heaving and my non existent bladder control I almost wet myself at the same time. It was horrible.

That really sucks :hugs: I'm so sorry you are feeling so sick.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I have no idea why I'm thinking boy now, it's just vibes! Maybe because at this stage with Edie I was crippled with carpal tunnel in my hands and my hands and feet were so swollen and there has been no swelling at all this time. 
I haven't started on the clary sage or the RLT yet, I honestly think the baby will come when it's ready and we can't do much about it. The only think I have done is booked in the salon on my due date for some reflexology and a gel polish on my nails. It's a good idea to have something to do on the due date to stop your mind going into overdrive if you go overdue. I'd rather go overdue than give birth on Christmas Day. 
I'm at the salon right now, having a colour on my hair and my eyebrows done, gel polish and my toenails painted. Dammit I will look good in labour!!


----------



## too_scared

That is a great idea, to book something for the due date :) I think I will have to borrow that idea! 

I hope you enjoy your pampering and that you are feeling better now. :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Mindy - I'm lactose intolerant and I swear the lactose free milk (like the one that's cows milk with the stuff added) still makes me sick (bad cramps and diarrhea)

I stick to Soya now just in case.

Hope you feel better soon. Xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thanks. I usually use almond milk or coconut milk but I was just really craving milk the past few days. :wacko: I won't do it again :( 

How are you doing, Cupcake? Only lady here with a little girlie <3


----------



## pichi

i think it's strange how practically everyone was having or has had a boy :haha:

the 3 other girls that were on the ward with me all had EMCS or ELCS and all had boys- must be something in the air hah

sorry to hear about you feeling sick Mrs Miggins :( hopefully the pampering will help. worrying about if your little one is going to come on xmas or not is probably adding to the nervous sick feeling too :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

I have a question for the mummies here. I am making quiet books for my friends' babies for Christmas. I am making one page with beads on a string that can be slid back and forth. I want to put numbers on the page with the beads so they can count them and see the numbers too. The babies are quiet young. 2 are about 1.5 years old and one isn't quite 1 yet. (I am also making one for my sister but Norah won't be using it any time soon :)) I was thinking that a string with one bead would be boring?? I was thinking maybe 3, 5, 10 to make it have more beads but the more I think about it the more I really want to keep the numbers in sequence and lower. 

So, do you think 1, 2, and 3 will be good? 

Here is a look at the front cover of the book for my sister's little girl. (the colours washed out with the flash, but it is a soft purple fleece with bright orange letters with bright blue stitching.)
 



Attached Files:







20121213_142820.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi everyone, ill catch up with anything I've missed when I get home just thought I'd let you all know that kieron has bronchiolitis but is now on the mend thank god so much so that were allowed home this afternoon as he's feeding again+no longer needs oxygen, I'm exhausted+so is he bless him I've never been so worried in all my life, they did let my mam stay over the other night I don't think I wouldve coped without the support everyone has given. 

Hope your all doing well :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww big :hugs: hope I know of so many babies that's been admitted to hospital with that over the last month or so. It just have been so scary for you but glad he's on the mend now x


----------



## too_scared

I'm so glad to hear that Kieron is getting better. Wonderful news. :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hi sorry havent posted in while.. been bit stressed lately.

I ended up having a m/c last week i was 5 weeks pg i had a feeling this was going to happen probably too soon after losing chloe.

I hope everyone is well and all have a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy, I love the idea of the books and I think a simple 1, 2, 3 would be perfect. 
Hope I am sorry to hear Keiron has bronchitis. I hope he recovers really soon. 
Mummytobe, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Good luck for the future.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry to hear that Mummy to be :hugs: x


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry mummy to be good luck for the future xx
hope so glad your little man is on the mend
whoop whoop im an eggplant lol


----------



## too_scared

Mummytobe, so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Thanks Mrs. M. :) I think I am going to look for some really big beads so it won't look so empty with so few beads. 

How is everyone today? I hope you are all well :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The books sounds brilliant Mindy! And that one for Norah is beautiful :cloud9: 

How are you?

I'm not bad just tired and achy as usual :lol: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You can get those lovely chunky coloured wooden beads, I think they would be ideal. 
For those of you who haven't seen (and are interested) some of my photos from my bump shoot are in my journal. They aren't great quality as my disc drive isn't working on my laptop so I had to put them on Marks laptop and photograph them with my phone, but you get the idea. 
Hope everyone is ok, including our lovely Mums. 
Happy eggplant week Kelly. No more fruits for me now! Migglet has shifted into a very uncomfortable position today.


----------



## too_scared

(I keep missing posts... :dohh:)

Happy eggplant Kelly!! 

MMM, I am glad to hear your aren't in as much pain today. I hope it continues like that. 

Mrs. M., I'm sorry Miglett has shifted into an uncomfortable position. I hope she/he moves soon. Unless, of course, she/he is prepping to come into this world! Then I hope it happens sooner rather than later so you don't have to suffer for long! 

I saw your pictures in your journal. They are absolutely beautiful! You look fantastic. So pretty!

I love the idea of the big chunky colourful beads. I really hope I can find some! 

I'm pretty good today. I subbed today, the only day this week. :wacko: I did something to my lower tummy last night and it is feeling like RLP that doesn't want to let up. I squashed my tummy somehow or bent funny or something getting ready for bed last night and hurt it a little. Then this morning I had a great idea to put on sneakers that I had to lace up... squashed my tummy again! :dohh: Anyway, I have a small, sharp pain that hurts if I move around too much. Yay for RLP. :wacko: :haha: We are going into town tomorrow to do the last of our Christmas shopping and I am not looking forward to fighting the crowds but I am excited to get the shopping done. I will also be able to get my maternity coat tomorrow too since I had to get it shipped to my MIL's house since they wouldn't ship to me... you know since I live in the middle of nowhere! :haha:

I hope you all have a great evening! :flower:


----------



## kelly1973

wow its very quiet here lately hope everyone is ok is everybody set for christmas?
afm been mega tired this last week hopefully peanut is having a growth spurt not long till the growth scan


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi everyone! Not set for Christmas yet, not remotely but that's purely due to lack of money. Once my photos are done I just need to get some frames and get them wrapped, then that's Mark, my Dad, my sisters, Edie's Granny, and my Mum sorted. Then I just need to get a couple more bits for Mark, and something small for Mums partner and my stepmum. 
Mark gets paid on Friday and then we are going to do most of Edie's shopping. The joys of a 3 year old - we should get it all in asda! The toys are great. So it will be last minute but its kind of in hand. If I get some cards written this afternoon that will be good as well. 
Planning a quiet day today, writing a letter to Father Christmas this morning, nap for Edie and me this afternoon. 
Still no sign that this baby is anywhere near coming. Midwife tomorrow but I'm just biding my time.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mindy did you finish your Christmas shopping? How are you?

Not long at all till little man's scan Kelly! Are you all sorted for Christmas?

Omg Mrs Mig I'd be having kittens if I didn't have anything for the kids yet :lol: Fingers crossed you get it all done on Friday, I'm dreading going for my Christmas food shop!!

How's everyone else?

I'm not too bad with my pelvis today, managed to wrap the rest of OH's presents and a few more family ones, tidied round the kitchen and now I'm chilling before I go meet my friend's for lunch. Got our 20 week scan on Thursday, can't wait to see my litte man again :cloud9: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's not ideal MMM but we've had no choice, we spent up on her birthday last month. We'll get sorted. Mark applied for 3 jobs yesterday all much better paid, so fingers crossed he gets something. If I'm not bringing in any money he needs to earn more. 
Pleased your hips and pelvis feel a bit better. I suffered mid pregnancy but it eased off towards week 30.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's a pain having birthdays so close to Christmas isn't it! Caitlin's is in November then in February/March we have Thomas' hubbys and mine all within 3 weeks of each other :dohh:

I'm hoping this eases but hving had SPD before I know it most likely won't :( x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's not helped by the fact that I still haven't had any maternity pay. I'm just waiting for a couple of reprinted payslips from my employer so I can appeal.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Why haven't you had any maternity pay? :grr: that's ridiculous!! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Because I don't work enough hours to qualify for SMP, so I had to apply for Maternity allowance. I stupidly didn't send the right payslips in, and one of the ones I sent was from a week when I had been short paid as I took half a Saturday off to go to the hospital. They took this into account and said I wasn't entitled as I didn't earn £30 a week, which I did. Very tiresome.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:grr: what a pain in the bum!! I hope you get it sorted soon! They will backdate it for you though won't they? X


----------



## Lozdi

Money is a bugger for us too.....2 november birthdays broke my stash and I will be doing the xmas shopping tomorrow...and hoping to find some bargains.

I hope they sort the allowance out soon. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks, yes I'm hoping they will backdate it. It's only a small amount anyway but better than nothing. Loz we are going to have to set up a savings account for this time of year. Edie's birthday stuffed us (though we had the added expense of her most expensive Playgroup fees so far, which we won't have again until Migglet goes) and a couple of trips down to London. But with another birthday looming just after Christmas (probably) we need to be better prepared.


----------



## pichi

They should backdate it :) you'll also be entitled at Child tax credit and child benefit which funds the nappies each month at least :)

Nov/Dec is a very expensive time of the year in this house too :( on top of Xmas we now have 5 birthdays in November!

Hope you get your mat pay sorted soon :( there's nothing worse than knowing you are entitled but they fart about


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I know :-( tedious isn't it. We already get child benefit and tax credits, they should go up slightly when Migglet is here too.


----------



## kelly1973

its a bloody bugger money im hoping to claim some money as not earning a bean now my work is seasonal which is poo. if i win the lottery ladies i promise your all get some were all be loaded lol
midwife for me tomorrow. oh mum here on fri shes lovely but she drives me mad fussing around, her house is like a show home and mine is far from it, and i swear shes checking for dust the one annoying thing she does that i hate she always bloody emptys the poxy toaster and cleans it. arhhhhhhhhhh oi mil stay away from that bloody toaster think i mite hide it just for bad lmao


----------



## too_scared

Argh! I just had a post all typed up and then I closed the window somehow! 

Hi ladies :)

I hope you are all well!

Kelly, I'm sorry you are so tired. :hugs: That really sucks. I think it is just how it is now for us mommies to be and mommies. :wacko: I have been exhausted lately too. A little more than 3 weeks and you get to see your little man again <3

MMM, I'm glad you are feeling a little better today. I really hope it continues. 

Mrs. M., that really sucks that you are having so much trouble getting your mat. pay all sorted. I hope it gets worked out soon. I also hope your Christmas shopping goes smoothly on Friday. I hate shopping this time of year! 

Lozdi, how are you? How is that handsome little man of yours? I hope your shopping goes well too. 

Pichi, that is a lot of birthdays in November! I hope you and your new little man are doing well :)

Afm: I am almost done all my shopping. We have to get some pre-paid VISAs for Shawn's family and put a photo collage together for his nan to get it printed and framed. I also have to call a little local restaurant in my sister's town to set something up there so we can treat them to dinner out. We are really cutting back this year because it is so easy to go overboard and I really don't want to end up in debt because of it. With my family we have cut way back and my sister and I are only exchanging gifts for baby and baby to be. I am getting them a dinner out as a new parent gift rather than a Christmas gift. We also have the same arrangement (baby/baby to be only) with Shawn's brother and his family and all our friends. It really helps. We wanted to get Shawn's other brother and his girlfriend a gift certificate for a supper out since everyone just goes out and buys what they want now anyway but Shawn's mom said that they wouldn't use it. So we are getting them a pre-paid VISA so they can use it anywhere and get what they want. We are doing the same for Shawn's parents. I really hate how commercial Christmas is. 

I am struggling now trying to figure out what we are going to do when we have Finn. We are not religious (I am actually atheist) but I do appreciate the spirit of giving and the tradition of Christmas and I want to pass that on. But, I don't want him coming downstairs in the morning expecting a room full of gifts. It is going to be a lot of conversations I think. Shawn's mom really goes overboard with Christmas. I know she loves to give gifts but I hope she will respect our wishes when the time comes. We have asked everyone to give us things for baby only this year. Just so we can get more prepared. We don't need anything for ourselves but a sleeper or 2 would be awesome :)

Anyway, I have babbled enough. :shy:

I am super tired today since we did so much cleaning/decorating yesterday and I think I pushed it way too far and I ended up with really bad sciatic pain all night last night. :(

I am working all week except for Friday and I still have a bunch to do for the baby gifts (I love making homemade gifts :)) so I better get off the computer now and get to work! I am going to take it to work with me for the next 3 days since I am back down at that little school with 2 students and should have some time during lunch to get some done.

Have a great night :flow:


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :flower:

I hope you are all well. It is so quiet in here lately. :)

Shawn told me today that a student of his said that I look like I am due any day :cry: I didn't realize I was that big! Boohoooooo!!

I keep having scary dreams. :( Always paranormal in subject. I hate it. Last nights dream was so scary that I almost woke Shawn up. 

I hope you are all well. :flow:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's horrible that you are having nasty dreams. I hope they stop. Damn hormones play horrible tricks on us. 
I'm sure the student who said you look due any day doesn't actually have a clue. How insensitive. You are looking great. 
2am and I'm up as I needed to go to the loo, no surprise there. I'm also getting slight night sweats this last few nights. I remember having these really badly when Edie was newborn and I was breast feeding. I'm taking it as a sign things are not far away. I'm starving too and wish I could be bothered to go downstairs for a snack.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Mrs. M. :hugs: the student was a 16 year old boy so I am assuming he doesn't have a clue! But, the tech taking my blood last week said "you are due soon?" But it wasn't really a question :(

I'm sorry you are up now :( I hope you feel better soon :hugs: I hope things are getting moving for you and Miglett <3 it is very exciting! I get hungry all the time in the night now too. I just drink water and go back to sleep since I am too lazy to get out of bed! :haha:

I hope I don't have any more bad dreams. I hate it, it is most every night now. :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I fell back to sleep just after I posted and had the best sleep ever! Didn't wake up at all when mark got up and he didn't wake Edie up, I should get up though as Mark has gone to work early and my stepson is up for school. But part of me thinks at 15 he is quite capable of sorting himself out. Edie is only just stirring as well. 
I remember going to see a Dr who asked me how far along I was and when I said 26 weeks he said "about halfway then." Erm, no. And as for a 16 year old boy it's just impressive that he has noticed and registered that you are pregnant! 
I'm really sorry about the dreams though. I only had one really horrible one where we had been bombed and my cat was maimed and it was really distressing. I can't imagine how stressful it must be having them every night. Could you mention it to your doctor?


----------



## kelly1973

ts so sorry you are having crappy dreams i hope they stop real soon,mrs glad you had the good sleep the ones that just come over you are always the best.
i dont ever think ive been so tired in all my life i just feel shattered all the time


----------



## Mrs Miggins

When did you last have bloods taken Kelly? Could you be anaemic?


----------



## kelly1973

had them done way back in first trimester when i saw the midwife on tues she said well your meant to come bak here at 28 weeks but as you have scan at hospital then get them to do your bloods and wee test she didnt even give me a covering letter she said if they say no just make an appointment to come back to us, i thought this was poor shes always in a bloody rush,and shes a grumpy cow too lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Make a doctors appointment. Your tiredness should have subsided a bit by now so I'd go and tell them. 3 weeks is too long to wait if you are anaemic or anything.


----------



## kelly1973

yeah think i will feel rough today sicky AGAIN and just feel poo you feeling a little better are you excited?


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies l apologise for not keeping up its just been mad lately. 

I'm doing fine just starting to feel uncomfortable on a night. Midwife appt today and all is well. Bp is stable measuring on dates and baby is head down brimming my pelvis and boy do I know it. 

House sale/purchase is continuing on problems now with the purchase so looks like we will finally get moved in the new year. Gad that the dam solicitors are on holiday until the 3rd so a least we can enjoy Christmas without some of stress. I am now sorted and wrapped. Just got to run my mam around over the next few days. She cooks for everyone. 

Will try and keep up with posts from now on in ladies.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good to see you Debzie. I think my body is starting to prepare for eviction. Been extremely sick tonight and I'm having cramps every ten minutes or so. They aren't contractions, they are too high up, but I think things are starting to prepare.


----------



## kelly1973

wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Don't get excited! I'm not! I could go on like this for days or weeks.


----------



## debzie

Sounds like your uterus is begining to do its thing Mrs migg or you poisoned yourself with clary sage lol. X I can remember those first muffled with Emily. Pushed her head right down. x


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., I am so glad you had a good sleep after you posted. How exciting that it seems like things are starting up!! I can't believe that Miglett could be here so very soon :happydance: Good luck!!

Kelly, I am so sorry you are so tired and sick. :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. I'm second what Mrs. M. said, please call your doctor or your mw to get some bloods taken. 

Dedzie :) How are you doing? I'm sorry you are so stressed out with the house stuff. Sorry you have to run your mom all around, but it is great that you are all prepped and ready for Christmas. I'm glad your mw appt went well. That is great that baby is in position and getting ready for their entrance into the world! :)

Afm: Last night I actually slept well. It was so nice! I only got up 2 times to pee and I didn't have any bad dreams. I spent about an hour last night sitting on a heating pad (for my hip) before bed and I barely had any pain. It was super great :)

I hope you are all having a great evening :flow: 

Come on Miglett!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I never had it with Edie or if I did it happened while I was asleep and I didn't notice as the first thing I knew about labour with her was waking up at 5am with mild but definite contractions that quickly became the real deal.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mrs M I had a good nights sleep the day I went into labour :haha: 

:hugs: Kelly I agree I'd go get your bloods checked for anaemia. 

Yey for the great sleep Mindy it's lovely when you get a nice sleep isn't it? X


----------



## too_scared

How are you today MMM? 

What is everyone's plans for the evening?

I am planning to sit on the heating pad again and do some more sewing. Maybe I will alternate between my hip and my shoulder with the heating pad. (that is, if I can wrestle the heating pad away from the cat! It isn't even plugged in yet!)

Oh! I ordered my diaper bag today :) This is what it looks like (This is the same fabric, but a different colour, as the fabric you used for your bedding, isn't it, Pichi?) https://www.etsy.com/listing/116978712/punk-rock-groovy-guitar-lagoon-diaper?ref=af_you_favitem I love it!!

Also, my bottles, lanisinoh cream, and mobi wrap came today! :happydance: We only got 4 bottles so far as we are really hoping to bf. They are 5 oz stainless steel bottles with silicone nipples. No plastic at all. They are great because I can change the top out for a sippy cup top for when Finn gets older. These bottles will last for Finn and possibly a second child. I love it! This is the bottles we chose https://www.bynature.ca/baby/feedin...ura-kiki-stainless-steel-baby-bottle-5oz.html


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That changing bag is lovely Mindy and those bottles look lovely, I've never seen anything like that over here. 

I'm not too bad. Seen our little man again today :) he's growing perfectly. Had another round of acupuncture yesterday which hasn't done anything to be totally honest. Got another appt on the 2nd January when hopefully ill get crutches to help me. Other than that I'm fine :lol: x


----------



## too_scared

I saw your scan picture you posted on FB. He is completely adorable!! I am so glad you got to see him again today. 

I'm sorry the acupuncture didn't really help. :( I hope you can get crutches in Jan if that is what you want. 

I hope you are having a good night :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I don't really want crutches coz it's basically the end of the line treatment wise but I just want some sort of relief :( 

I went to bingo with my friend tonight, luckily can get parked quite close to the bingo so not much walking. Just getting ready for bed now. Hoping for a lay in in the morning. Chris is taking the kids to school so I'm hoping Thomas will just come back to bed with me :) x


----------



## too_scared

I hope you get your lay in. :) That sounds really nice. Did you win anything at bingo?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Think it's a bug, rather than labour. Sorry to get you all excited! Very annoyed, I simply cannot be ill this weekend, I have far too much to do.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well Thomas had other ideas :grr: I am getting a lie in tomorrow though! My friend won £30 so think we're gonna go for something to eat and to the cinema tomorrow. 

:hugs: Mrs M really hope it isn't a bug x


----------



## pichi

hey girls just a quick pop in to see how everyone is getting on :flower:

Mrs Miggins: damn that it's a bug :nope: would have been fine if he/she had appeared before xmas :)

woohoo for winning £30 MMM

hope you're well T_S :)

sorry, on the mobile so it's harder to do a big massive update :dohh: AFM we're good. Xavier is keeping his wind and poops again :nope: so yesterday he was a bit uncomfy - he's back to his normal chilled self again though :) Pixie is getting better with the whole divided time thing too so that is making things a little easier. Can't believe that little pea is nearly a month already! and chunky is weighing 8lb 2 now :haha:

can't believe Xmas (and my birthday:haha:) are just around the corner now!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies, hope you're all well. :)

Sorry that I don't pop in here much, I'll try to come by more often. :)

Just back from our 20w scan this morning.

Everything's looking great with my lady, all in normal ranges and most measurments a little bit on the bigger side, which makes me a happy mummy. One of the head ones was really big, but then the average and circumference are all perfect, so I recon it was just the measure was out by a mm or two. And her brain and stuff all looks great, so nothing to be worried about there. She was dancing about a LOT too - cheeky lady.

And thankfully this scan lady also said girl (we didn't tell her in advance) so it's lovely to have had 2 people say it! I get to keep all my pink bits and buy more! Heehee.


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., I hope that it isn't a bug :hugs: I really hope you are feeling better this morning.

MMM, sorry you didn't get your lie in. :( I hope you are able to rest a lot today even though you couldn't sleep in. Also, I meant to comment that I was sorry that you will maybe end up with crutches at your next appt. It is really terrible that you have so much pain. :hugs:

Pichi, I'm sorry Xavier had a bad day yesterday. I hope he doesn't feel like that again any time soon. Poor little kiddo. I'm glad that Pixie is getting used to sharing you, that is really great. Great for the weight gain! Good boy, Xavier! :) Happy birthday to you!!! What was it like growing up with a birthday so close to Christmas?

Cupcake, how are you doing? That is wonderful news about your scan! :happydance: Yay for a little girlie in this thread! :)

I hope you are all well today :flow: 

School Christmas break starts today at 12:30 :happydance: I am not booked for today so it is sewing sewing sewing for me today! I have to get at least the 2 quiet books that I am not sending away done for tomorrow! Eek! I am working on the last page now but I still don't have the chicks and eggs fully finished. Then I have to sew the whole thing together! Please wish me luck! :haha:

Also, Shawn will have the wood stove all installed today so hopefully we will get to light our first fire tomorrow. So exciting! Especially since it is -10 out there this morning. Brrrrrrr!

I hope you all have a great day :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Mindy a wood stove! I adore wood stoves, lucky you. 
Cupcake congrats on 20 weeks!
MMM hope you get rested up tomorrow and enjoy your treat. 
Pichi I hope Xaviers wind doesn't get any worse. 
Feeling a little better this afternoon, going to try a bit of toast soon.


----------



## too_scared

Will the BRAT diet help? Bananas, rice, apple sauce, and toast? I am assuming not all at once! :haha: I heard that bananas are supposed to really help. I hope you are able to eat the toast and that you feel better afterwards. :hugs:

I am so excited for the wood stove. It is going in the basement right under our living room so we are going to be extra toasty soon. :D


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I could probably cope with it all apart from the apple sauce.


----------



## too_scared

I used to love apple sauce when I was a kid. Now, no. :haha: The texture is not something I enjoy now.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lovely to see you CupCake, so glad you and your princess are doing really well :flower:

:hugs: Mrs M fingers crossed you keep the toast down, you need to keep your energy levels up! 

Thank you Mindy :hugs: No treat tomorrow now ... long story but ontop of my pelvis and money I'm not going now so a nice relaxing weekend in I think, although I do need to go get my nails and eyebrows done at some point but I KNOW it's going to be hectic :( Sounds like a lot of sewing for you today, how's your back doing with all the sewing, remember not to over do it!! X


----------



## too_scared

I hope you get a chance to get your nails and eyebrows done soon. I don't do my nails (they really are horrible and can't support anything like that :() but I get my eyebrows and hair done regularly. If I can't get it done in time it makes me feel blah. :wacko: So I know just how you feel. Hopefully you will get a chance real soon!

The sewing is a little frustrating. I am just finished sewing the 1, 2, 3 on the last page of only 2 books (the other 2 are going to be late anyway since they have to be mailed away :() but I couldn't pin the numbers on since they are foamy so I had to redo them a few times :dohh: But, it is done now and all I have to do is get some twine to put the buttons on (I got buttons instead of beads because I couldn't find any nice big, colourful beads) and then cut out and sew on 6 eggs and then sew the whole thing together. Still tons of hand sewing to do but getting close now! I WILL have them finished today! 

My back is doing pretty good with all the sewing now, luckily. I have been using my heating pad and it is really helping. My ribs are what are hurting now. :wacko: Oh well! Haha!

Oh, I have a question for you ladies. Finn seems to have changed his movement schedule. He is still being a complete wigglebum but it is at different times now. Usually around 9 am he would take a nap but now I am noticing quite a bit of movement at 9. Is this normal? He also isn't moving quite so much when I get bed at night. He used to have a party while I was trying to fall asleep but now it seems the party happens more before I get in bed. Nothing to be concerned about, right?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Like I said before, make sure you rest!! Sounds like you still have loads of work to do!

I'll just be getting my nails painted as they're quite long at the minute so I just want a french manicure on them. I MIGHT think about going to town tomorrow ... see how I feel in the morning, I bet I don't get them done before Christmas :dohh:

I think they constantly change their movement patterns hun so it's perfectly normal as long as your still getting your 10 kicks a day :thumbup: x


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :hugs:

I hope you feel up to getting into town tomorrow. If you don't are you able to paint your nails in a french manicure yourself? I saw on Pinterest that you can use a rubber band to make the lines straight. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'd prefer to get them done as I'm lazy :haha: plus it's only £5 and saves me the hassle. Also the nail shop uses a airbrush machine which helps the manicure stay on a lot longer than nail polish :)

What are your plans for the weekend Mindy? Apart from all that sewing! X


----------



## too_scared

I am the exact same. :haha: I can do my own hair (I used to be a stylist) but I would much rather someone else to do it for me! There is just something so nice about being pampered.

Tonight we are going out to our friends' house for dinner. I am really not looking forward to it at all. The dinner is their Christmas gift to their friends. I am not looking forward to it since I won't be able to eat anything since I can't eat gluten. I was told by my friend that I can just bring my own supper so at least I can come out with them. Yeah... that won't be uncomfortable at all. :wacko: No one thinks before they talk. Anyway, I am planning to eat before I go and then just sit there like an idiot while they all enjoy. Shawn suggested that we tell them we will just come over after dinner, I should have told them we would do that. :dohh: 

I think a lot of my friends think I should just "treat myself" and just eat it since it is Christmas etc. But, I am pretty darn sure that is why we lost our first baby. I haven't eaten a single thing that has gluten since I have been 8 weeks this time. Even my own dad called me "picky". Most of them don't understand. At least our closest friends get it and will actually make things/get things that are gluten free when we visit. 

So sorry for that rant! :shy:

Tomorrow we are having some friends over for a few drinks and some chatting. That is why I want to get the 2 books done before then. I would like to give them the presents then. 

Other than that our plans are to put the nursery together. :) We picked out the paint colour and I am super excited to get started. 

Do you have any other plans?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah I can do aflse acrylic/gel/fibreglass nails but much prefer for someone else to pamper me and do them :lol:

I would just tell them your going after dinner, you don't feel comfortable sitting eating something completely different :hugs:

Ooooo you will have to post the pics of the nursery when your done, I love seeing nurseries :cloud9:

I don't have any other plans just lazing about as much as I can whilst hubby's off LOL x


----------



## too_scared

I think you have wonderful plans!! :)

I will definitely post a picture. :) It won't be soon, though. We are going plaster and paint and then paint the furniture. We don't have any moldings yet so we can't really get it finished completely until we get those. Also, we don't have a matching set for the crib. I didn't want a whole set, I am really looking forward to the homemade blanket I know I am going to get from my mom <3


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh ladies. All this nursery talk is exciting. 

I don't think we'll be doing loads for Little Bee's room. 

She'll be in with us for a long time. But we have the furniture for her and we'll do some nice art for the walls and I'll crochet and knit and sew some blankets and bits for her. 

As we rent we aren't allowed to paint lots of colours etc. but we can make it pretty in our own way. :)


----------



## pichi

if you cant paint wall decals are a good alternative :)


----------



## too_scared

We have a decal. I can't wait to get it up! We bought a decal that will take up one whole wall. It is 6 trees and leaves. I think it is going to be a lot of work but it will be so worth it in the end. It was a great price too. I got it from Etsy.

Well, I got one page done... now I just have to get the buttons on the 2nd page. What do you think? I have the numbers stitched on with 3 different colours of green but it is hard to tell. :( It kind of looks like one and two are stitched with the same colour. Oh well!
 



Attached Files:







20121221_141547.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kelly1973

hope your all well ladies merry christmas xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry I haven't been on much I have occasionally lurked but just haven't had the chance to post much. I am staying with my family for Christmas so although hectic with new people wanting to meet Ben it does mean I get the occasional few minutes to myself! Bf going a bit better but still slightly stressful however LO has gained all the weight he lost plus some extra!!

TS - I love the books that you are sewing, you are so talented and I wish I was able to do similar things. as for movement I think smartie/Ben's movements changed around the 30 week mark. Just as you get used to the way he move they go and change jsut to keep us on our toes. As he gets bigger the kicks will change to squirms which make us worry all over again!! I LOVE the name Finn!!

for uk ladies, not sure if already mentioned but OBEM new series start 2nd Jan Channel 4

Merry Christmas to everyone. I hope once we get home and get into a 'routine' I'll be able to post more as I miss you all.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like your going to have a lovely Christmas Pink, enjoy :flower:

Happy Christmas Eve to everyone :D 

What's everyone's plans for the big day tomorrow?

Hubby and the kids have been jumping round the house singing 'Santa's coming tonight! Santa's coming tonight!' :rofl:

Lazy sort of day for us today, films and PJ day :D X


----------



## pichi

That's great Ben has gained weight :) what is he weighing now if you don't mind me asking? 

Merry Christmas for tomorrow everyone :) hope you all have a good day


----------



## pinksmarties

He was 7lb 9oz when born, he lost 13 oz and when he got weighed on Wednesday 19th he was 7lb 15oz! HV coming back on Friday so will be good to see if he is still gaining weight.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks so much, Pink :) Unfortunately, the books didn't come together as I hoped they would but I like each individual page. Oh well, the babies don't care if the pages are all lined up perfectly. :wacko: I made 2 pages from fleece and 2 from wool since that is all I had. The wool shrunk when I washed it. :cry: I'm glad I pre washed it. I just wish I had washed it before I cut it out!

Thanks for letting me know about the movement too. I am sure I am going to get scared again when he starts wiggling only. :haha: 

That is so wonderful about Ben's weight gain. I'm glad that you have some extra help now. It must be nice to get a little time to yourself :)

Kelly, meet Christmas to you too :) I hope you have a wonderful day!

MMM, today sounds wonderful :) I hope everyone enjoys their pj day and that you have a pain free day. Merry Christmas.

Pichi, I hope you guys have a great Christmas! I bet Pixie is super excited :happydance: Merry Christmas. 

Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies and you families. I hope Santa brings you what you want most <3

We are about to head out to Shawn's parents' house now. The weather isn't cooperating but we are going to go slow. 

Hope you all have a great day :flow:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy Christmas to you all! We are going to my Dads for Christmas dinner tomorrow, then mum and her partner are coming to us on Boxing Day for a few days. Just hoping Migglet stays put for a couple of days! 
Pink, great to see you. Brilliant news about Ben's weight.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy Christmas for tomorrow all, hope you have a lovely day :) X


----------



## too_scared

Sounds like you have a few nice days planned Mrs. M. :)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## pinksmarties

Merry Christmas girlies!! I will post as soon as I can, we are at my parents for Christmas. Hope you all have a lovely day and santa was good to you all.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Merry Christmas everyone!!

Hope you and your families and bumps/babies have a wonderful day!!!

Xxx


----------



## kelly1973

merry christmas ladies i bloody love ya xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pichi

Merry Christmas!!! Hope everyone has had/is having a lovely day :)


----------



## debzie

Couldn't get on yestetdapy soo hectic but fun. Hope everyone had a goid day. We soent the day at myoarents with my brother and all the kids. Off to the mil just now. Happy christmas. X


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :flow:

I hope you all had a wonderful day yesterday :) And that you are all continuing to have a great day today!

Finn got so many gifts yesterday. We feel so loved! Shawn's parents gave him loads and loads of clothes, a cute squishy toy that plays music (perfect for bedtime), and an exersaucer. Spoiled rotten, Finn is! <3 Haha!

We found out last night that our closest couple friend here is expecting number 2. :happydance: It is still super early but it is so exciting. We found out Friday that another of our friends is expecting number 2 too! They will both have new babies when their first turn 2 - almost exactly. Perfect timing :) We are so happy for them.

Also, another friend of mine who lives away is pregnant with number 2 too!! So many babies <3

Now my bestest friend needs to get pregnant. She has been trying for almost 7 years. :( I want nothing more for her than for her to have her little baby in her arms. 

I hope you are all having a great day! 

Mrs. M., I saw on fb that you are really feeling miserable. :( I really hope you feel better soon. Sending tons and tons of get well vibes your way.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you. I have been feeling pretty dreadful, just hoping to get lots of rest this next few days to help see it off. That's exciting news about all your friends, I really hope this year is it for your closest friend.


----------



## too_scared

I wish I could give you a magic cure and make you all better immediately :hugs: I really hope the rest helps loads.

Thank you. I really hope this is her time too.


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies hope you all had a lovely crimbo well im in the third tri whoop whoop cant wait to see more pictures of more new arrivals how exciting x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats on 3rd tri Kelly x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Huge congrats on 3rd Tri Kelly. 

Feels like its aaaages away for me.


----------



## too_scared

Happy 3rd tri Kelly!!! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## too_scared

Another question from me... Haha! 

I am thinking I would like to start RLT at around 37 weeks. I have to drive 2 hours (depending on the weather, it could be up to 3+ hours!) to get to the hospital. RLT won't make things happen quicker than it would normally, will it? Do you think it is a bad idea for me to do this?

I hope you are all having a great day :) We are getting a big snow storm today. They are forecasting up to a foot of snow. I don't mind at all as we have no where to go. We are going to stay home and get some more things done for the nursery. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy third tri Kelly! Makes me very happy to say that! 
Mindy that's a really good question. I did use it when pregnant with Edie, and I did have a quick labour. I don't know how the care providers are in your part of the world, but here they are keen to keep you home as long as possible. I knew my labour was progressing quickly and was keen to get to the hospital, especially as I needed antibiotics in labour for group B strep. I was told I was only 2 cm and sent home but once I got back home and my waters broke it progressed really quickly. I would say drink the tea but be prepared to get there in good time, don't wait for your waters to break. And put a waterproof seat cover in the car to sit on, amniotic fluid rots upholstery.


----------



## debzie

Happy third tri Kelly.

Ts I started tailing raspberry leaf tea from last week but ended up increasing my Braxton hicks so I'm starting it up again in next week. For some it works for others it doesn't. I agree with mrsmiggs though make sure you get to hospital in plenty of time. 

Afm I have started swelling up like a balloon, gutted the house yesterday and last night my feet and legs looked like they didn't belong to me. Have blown up my gym ball and started using it to help with back and hip pain. Sleeping is still proving difficult I have found that the couch is better. I think I'm just starting to feel heavily pregnant. Still wouldn't change it.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :)

I don't think they keep you home for too long around here since they know we have to go so far to get to the hospital. If they think you are too close to drive on your own they put you in an ambulance. We have a hospital here but they don't deliver babies. There are only 2 doctors in my town. 

I will definitely put something on the seat of the car when we go. I was actually wondering when/if I should put something on my bed and couch in case something happens. I really don't want to ruin anything as our bed and couch (and car) are all newish. 

Debzie, I'm sorry you are so swollen. I am finding that my legs feel swollen when I do too much too. I hope you are able to rest and get those feet up! I am so scared about swelling as my sister swelled a lot and she ended up with pre-e. Have you seen your doctor/mw about it? Maybe I am worrying too much but it is better to check it out. 

I got my exercise ball out a few days ago too to try to help with my hip pain. I had it in my rec room for about a year now, in plain view, but apparently one of my dogs has decided that he is now scared to death of it. :wacko: I am trying sitting on a heating pad for my hips and then the ball in the evenings for a while starting today. Hopefully Brom will be able to handle it. :(


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy 3rd tri Kelly!! In some ways that seems to have flown by!!

ts - I was drinking rlt from about 36 weeks and obviously it didn't really have much of an effect on me! Ben really didn't want to come out though!! They say it help make the contractions more effective so I'd go with mrsmigs suggestion and go sooner rather than later!!

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Debz sorry your swellin up!

TS I took RLT with both of mine, I think it's just supposed to shorten he pushing stage as it makes your contractions more effective. With DD I think I was pushing for around 25/30 minutes with DS I was only pushing for about 10 minutes :flower: but as everyone else said make sure you leave enough time to get to hospital!!

How is everyone? X


----------



## debzie

Ts I see the midwife on Thursday going to call at my parents today as my dad has a bp machine. I developed pre eclampsia with Emily bp started going up from 33 weeks. I'm on two weekly bp checks this time and so far it's been stable. Just hoping its not happening again as I had to attend the day unit every day and was eventually hospitalised and induced at 37 weeks. 

The swelling is getting no worse but still there.


----------



## too_scared

I'm really glad you are being well taken care of. :hugs: I really hope it is not a bp issue. I hope the swelling goes down soon.

Does anyone have any tips on how to sleep without waking up in pain? My hip/sciatic is hurting SO badly. I am up now when I should be sleeping because I got up to pee and couldn't stand the thought of laying back down. :( I am going to try sleeping on the couch for a bit and see if that hurts or helps it. I find sitting on the couch bad for my sciatic pain... There is no winning! Haha! Only 9 more weeks... (hopefully!) I can do it!

When I sleep at night I use my snoogle. I tuck one end between my legs and up under my belly to support that. Then I tuck the long side real close into my back so it is supported there. Still after about an hour I am in pain. :( I don't know what to do. I guess I have to go back to physio. And then this time do my exercises. I didn't do them because it hurts too much to lay on a mat on the floor to do them. :( I'm such a baby!

I hope you all slept better than me! 

We are on day 2 of the storm. We are going to sand and prime the baby's furniture today. 

What is everyone else up to today?

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Lozdi

I've been just lurking lately...its chaos here! Hope you all had a lovely christmas! Ours was mental but fun. 

What are you all planning for new years eve? OH is working, my 5 yr old will be out for the count by 8 pm....my oldest and I are going to stay up and I will have a beer and I have promised him a sip! :haha:

Tenzin is super smiley at the moment, and laughs alot, he likes to be bounced...he will turn out as crazy as the other 2 i bet! :wacko::haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Loz! My plan for the new year is sit on my bum and watch the Hootenany, same as every other year, unless I am in hospital. Been back in bed this afternoon. Whatever this bug is that I've had it's completely knocked me sideways. Thank god I've had mark at home and family here. Going for reflexology tomorrow and my nails re polishing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Loz, what gestation did Tenzin get to? Did you go over?


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi, good to see you :) I hope you had a good Christmas. Sounds like you are going to have a nice NYE :)

Mrs. M., I really hope the bug takes a hike soon! 

We are planning to have a quite night over at our friends' house. It will just be 6 of us. They mentioned just snacks and a few drinks (for the husbands only since we are all pregnant!). Also, they mentioned something about maybe getting some fireworks. I am not really looking forward to that as they scare me - I don't want any houses burning down!


----------



## kelly1973

hey loz lovely to hear from you can we see some up to date pics of little smiler?
poor miggins oi you monkey bum virus leave our miggins alone or else there sorted!!!!
ts sorry you are in pain that sucks i know how you feel i feel about 90 at the moment


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Loz, great to hear from you, I'm a lurker too atm. Nothing much planned for ny doing the same as mrsmig without the labour bit!

Mrsmig hope the extra rest this afternoon and overnight sorts out this damned cold do you are all ready for muffler to arrive.
Kelly ts can't really add much to the uncomfortableness, I never really found a comfortable sleep and it varied from day to day. I will sayvthat the sleeplessness is a precursor to when baby arrives, it gets you ready!
Sorry for spelling on phone.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pink :) That is pretty much what I was thinking :( I don't expect to ever sleep well again. :haha:

How are you doing?

I'm sorry you are in so much pain too, Kelly. Isn't pregnancy fun :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Kelly and Mindy the joys of pregnancy ey? :lol: I definateky feel your pain more so I've now got this stupid cold :(

Happy DD Mrs M! Can't believe the time has finally come for you :D fingers crossed migglet decides to appear soon! 

Sounds like a lovely NYE Loz, no idea what were doing as OH on call from work so it's not like we can go anywhere! We will probably try and keep the kids up quite late so we can have a lie in :lol: but it will depend how I feel as I'm loaded with cold at the moment and I feel like I've been run over by a truck! :(

Sounds like Tenzin is doing brilliantly :) think we need some updated pics :)

How are you and little man Pink? X


----------



## debzie

Ts ive found lying on another duvet has helped the pain the ladt two nights but still doesn't help me sleep. Between being kicked, getting up to the loo and my mind working overtime I think I nanage at the most 5 hours. I actually dread going to bed. 

Loz good to hear from you and your little smiler. 

Mrsmigg Happy d day hope lo makes an appearance soon and so sorry your still feeling ill. Emily had the bug a few weeks ago and she still is not fully recovered. 

Pink hi hun. 

Mrsmmm crap you have the lurgy too, hope you get over it fast. 

My nye will be the same as mrsmigg we love hootenany watch it every year. We have party good earlier and keep Emily up for as long as she can. I am craving a beer so may have one.


----------



## too_scared

Happy DDay Mrs. M.!!! So exciting :happydance: I hope Migglet comes soon :D

MMM, I hope you feel better soon. Sending tons of get well soon vibes to your house! 

Debzie, thank you for the tip :) I have wool mattress pads (or whatever they are called :haha:) maybe I will try that tonight. 

I hope everyone is having a great day :)


----------



## too_scared

Well, I just ordered a new crib... :wacko: We tried painting the one we bought second hand last night and the primer is scraping right off :( I didn't bother getting a change table since we have a nice set of drawers that will work perfectly for a change table, we just have to get a pad to put on top :) The crib should be delivered by the 22nd of January. I am hoping to have everything else done so we can just set up the crib and be all done as soon as it comes. :)

Also, last night I had the absolute worst anxiety dream ever. :cry: I almost woke Shawn up for cuddles. *warning* I dreamed that since Shawn and I weren't ready for baby yet we decided to abort the baby - at 30 weeks pg. Then we realized what a horrible mistake we had made and cried and cried and cried. I woke up feeling worse then I have ever felt. I just hugged my belly and felt like crying. I am still super sad today. I have no idea why I would have such a horrible dream. I think I am still very nervous that we aren't going to take our little boy home at the end of all of this. I hate to post anything to Facebook about Finn because I feel like I am "jinxing" myself. I am still so very scared. Right now I am sitting here feeling him wiggle and kick but I am still scared. I hate dreams like this. :( The night before I dreamed that I started bleeding but it was nothing compared to last nights dream. I guess all the ghost dreams didn't prove to be stressful enough so my mind decided to step it up a notch. 

I hope you are all well.


----------



## pichi

aw hun what a horrible dream :( maybe subconsciously you're questioning if you are ready and that thought grew arms and legs and basically put all your fears into 1? *hugs* 

Sorry about your crib too :( plus side of the new one is you won't need to prime and paint it :)

Sorry for the fly by post - these kiddies are keeping me on my toes hehe Xavier is now 8lb 13 the little chubber :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pichi. 

I think that I am getting nervous about the fact that the nursery isn't done at all and then the crib not working out yesterday made me even more nervous. We are getting it done, though, and I am really looking forward to being able to just take the crib out and put it together, no other work needed!

Good job, Xavier!! What a big boy he is <3 I hope you are well :)


----------



## pichi

aw remember the nursery situation here hehe you'll get it done, don't fret :) wee guy won't be in his nursery for a little while anyways :) saying that we have found Xavier sleeps so much better in his own room... He is a very noisy sleeper!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you, Pichi :hugs: 

I know it will get done, and even if it doesn't Finn won't know. :haha:

I bet Xavier is just the absolute cutest when he sleeps :) What kind of noises does he make?


----------



## pichi

if my phone was charged i'd record you a video of him making his little coo'ing noises :haha: just now he's sitting on his mat speaking to a large whale :haha:


----------



## too_scared

<3 He sounds so wonderful! <3


----------



## pichi

i will make it my mission to get you a coo'ing Xavier haha


----------



## too_scared

Awesome! :)


----------



## kelly1973

i wanna see too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pichi

haha he's on his mat now so i'll try get a wee vid ;)


----------



## pichi

got one! ignore my hideous voice :dohh:

*Mr talking to whale*


----------



## kelly1973

what an absolute darling hes just too cute totally yummy xxxxxxxxxxxxx

happy new year to you all recon ill be in bed before 11 just so tired heres to 2013 being the best for all of us xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxthankyou so much ladies for being here for me not sure i could of got through it without you guys xxxxxxxxxxx your the best


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww fab video Pichi!!

Just a quick one to wish everyone a Happy New Year!! Going to be a fab 2013 for everyone with their babies we have now and those that are due very soon!! Love to you all!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy New Year to you wonderful ladies. To echo what Kelly said thank you all for the amazing support I have had from you all this year. Here's to a wonderful 2013 with our rainbows.


----------



## too_scared

I can't look at the video :( I'm on my phone since our power has been out for almost 4 hours now. They are estimating it is going to be almost 4 more hours to get it fixed. :wacko: we had loads of snow last night that was super wet and heavy and it took down some wires. But, thanks to the lovely wood stove Shawn just installed we are toasty and can have hot melty sandwiches for supper :)

Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies and your families. Hoping for nothing but health and happiness for all of you in the new year. 

Like Kelly said I don't know where I would be without you all. Thank you all so very much. <3


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Again I totally agree with Kelly :flower: thank you all so so much.

Pichi the video is absolutely adorable he is a toal little gem :cloud9:

Mmmm hot toasty sandwiches sound lovely TS! I'm thinking of popping the supermarket tomorrow and making some toasted philly steak ciabatta's for tomorrow :D mmmm.

Happy new year everyone x


----------



## debzie

Happy new year I think Kelly put it well. Thank you all for the support in 2012 and can't wait to see all our rainbows and watch the 2012 rainbows grow. 

Ts sorry about the dream I agree they sound like anxiety dreams. As you know I'm fretting about having no nursery I know she won't need it just yet. Think it's part of nesting and a right of passage preparing a space for lo. 

Pici that vid is adorable.


----------



## pichi

happy new year ladies :) cant wait to see what 2013 brings for us all :D


----------



## too_scared

Pichi, I finally got to see the video. What a cutie!! <3 He is so talkative :D (I love your accent. I wish I a better accent than a Newfoundland one - which I barely have!)

Thank you, Debzie. :hugs: Anxiety dreams are the worst. I had another one the night after about my dogs. :wacko: Every now and then I will dream that people are destroying our fence so our dogs get out. I hate it. I don't wake up sad from that one, though, just angry. :/ 

You are moving house, right? Did you find a new house? I thought I remembered hearing something about that. Or was it that it fell through? I really, really hope you find something soon. Your new LO won't need a nursery yet, like you said, but it feels good to have everything prepared. :hugs:

Happy New Year to you all. I hope you are all having a wonderful start to 2013 :)


----------



## debzie

Just waiting to complete the sale and purchase of the next house. My sale was ready before Christmas however the purchase of the next has hit a few stumbling blocks. Namely the sellers not getting their arses into gear. I'm going to out some pressure on and threaten to pull out if things don't get moving soon. 

I had a lovely walk out today with Chris and Emily and no pain the first time in a long time. I do feel as though she has now dropped we will see on thurs when I see the midwife.


----------



## too_scared

That really sucks :( I really hope they get their butts in gear very soon. I can't believe that they would be able to do that. I would think the banks would get on them too! Or the lawyers handling the sale :( I hope it works out very soon!

I'm so glad to hear that you are pain free today :) Sounds like a lovely walk!


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies hope your all well ive been really emotional today and keep crying had a horrid dream last night and jan 1st coming has made me relize that not actually that long till lo is here and im scared senseless dont get me wrong ive never wanted anything quite so bad but scared of the birth not coping being a crap mum so much is this normal ladies


----------



## pichi

Kelly it's prefectly normal :hugs: you're going into the unknown so to speak. its something that you have never done before and it's the not knowing how it's going to be like that makes you start to think things like will you be a good mum?, will you cope? etc... 

at around 30 weeks with Pixie i remember a wash of emotion come over me and thinking oh my god i'm going to be a mum!how will i cope? am i going to be good enough to be this little persons mummy? Don't worry hun - it's only natural to question these sorta things :) x

how come you're getting a growth scan? x


----------



## kelly1973

at my 12 week scan they detected sua single umbillical artery instead of two guess ive been worried about that too my bellys grown loads so im guessing this means that little fella must be too


----------



## pichi

ah yeah i remember reading that now (memory like a goldfish) Sure everything will be fine :) on the plus side you get to see your little bundle again


----------



## kelly1973

i know love seeing him still cant get my head round that theres actually a real baby growing in there still not sure its sunk in yet


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree Kelly, it's perfectly normal, you will be a brilliantly mummy :hugs: just comes naturally honestly :) x


----------



## kelly1973

i hope so i really do im one of those people that if i see a baby ill go in the opposite direction as it scares the life out of me


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Kelly :hugs:

I don't know if you read about the horrible dream I had a few days ago. It was awful and I felt so sad all day long. But, they are just dreams. Mine are anxiety dreams too. I have all the same fears. I am scared to death to take this little guy home from the hospital. It is just going to be me and Shawn and the kiddo and we have to take care of him and provide everything he needs and that really scares me! I am really worried that I won't be able to connect with him or be silly with him or communicate with him as I should. I am not really good at expressing myself and I am so scared that that will really hinder me when it comes to bonding. Argh! I am just so scared about so many things. I think it is completely normal to feel this way though. 

I can't believe you get to see your little guy again in just over a week! :happydance: That is awesome! I can't wait to see a picture :)

I hope you ladies are all well :)

We painted the first coat of paint on the baby's room today. Hopefully will get a second coat on this evening. I just baked some cookies and burnt the crap out of them :( So, all in all a good and bad experience so far today! Haha! Frustrating about the cookies since I lowered the temp on the oven because I know it is a little high and I cut back the time from 10 minutes to 8! The bottoms were black! Blah. No more peanut butter cookies for me!


----------



## pichi

love the colour you've chosen Mindy :) is it like a turq blue? if you're on pinterest there is a load of bedrooms that colour that look so nice! :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, I really think you and I are so much alike. I am also the person who would run from a baby and even toddlers weren't a favourite of mine. I am starting to feel a little more comfortable around them now since my friends have babies but I am still very scared. I am so awkward around babies and I am scared to death to hold a tiny baby. I don't know what I am going to do with my own kiddo. I am just hoping that what everyone says is true, that it all comes naturally. I am not sure I believe that will happen, but it is my only hope.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I seen the pics on FB Mindy it looks beautiful :cloud9: x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pichi :) It is turquoise, but much bolder/darker than it looks in the picture. It is only the first coat and it was still wet. It is looking much nicer now that it is drying. I really love bold colours and am so happy that I found this one. I am also super lucky that Shawn also likes bold colours. :)

I have our tree decal to put up still and it is emerald green and lime green. I can't wait to get it up :) We are going to probably wait 2 weeks just to make sure the paint is good and cured before sticking it up there. We are going to get nice big crown molding and nice high baseboards too. All white trim and white furniture. I think it will look nice and crisp :) (If I do say so myself... :haha:)

I didn't notice many on Pinterest, but I do really love the nurseries with bold bright colours :)


----------



## too_scared

Thanks MMM :D


----------



## pichi

i have a folder on pinterest just for nurseries :haha: white furniture and skirting etc... does look nice and clean and fresh :) bold colours are good too (a little bias maybe ;) haah)


----------



## too_scared

Haha! :)

That is my scheme for my whole house, bold colours and big white trim. I don't have all the moldings done yet but we are slowly getting it all together. I really love crisp white trim with bold colours :)


----------



## kelly1973

arh im not on facebook put a pic on here mindy xxxx
pichi whats the website best to go to for coiour ideas on nurseries as im off to homebase tomorrow to buy some paint?


----------



## pichi

erm id say just search 'nurseries' on pinterest :) they have tonnes of inspiration on there


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, I will post a picture on here tomorrow when the 2nd coat of paint gets on and is dry :) 

Pinterest is a great source for nursery ideas. :)


----------



## hopeithappens

Happy new year everyone!!! Hope you all had a good xmas too, cant wait to meet all the 2013 babies


----------



## hopeithappens

Dont know why my avatar keeps staying upside down :haha: thought id update you with a recent photo of the little dude, tried to get him smiling but he sees a camera and stops :haha:

Hope your all well :flower:


----------



## hopeithappens

Ok that didnt work haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## too_scared

Awwww, Hope! He is adorable! It made me giggle, though, that your pictures are upside down :)

Happy New Year to you too :) I hope you had a great Christmas.


----------



## kelly1973

happy new year hope hes gorgeous made me laugh thinking about everyone turning there lartops and phones upside down to see pics lol
ts cant wait for pics xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Thansk probably what we all did Kelly!1

Hope - lovely pics he is looking so cute!! Just a quick question how did you know Keiron had reflux?


----------



## kelly1973

whats reflux?


----------



## pichi

aw no reflux is yuk, poor wee guy :(

lovely new piccies. Love seeing the new pics of babies hehe... Mine seems to be growing oh so quick


----------



## kelly1973

my landlord came over for cup of tea yesterday and we got onto peanut and i happened to mention that my midwife wasnt very nice and always felt rushed (his wife is a local midwife too) about an hour later i had a phonecall from her saying this lady had a very bad name and this wasnt the first time that this has happened. and that she would take over my care shes coming to our house tomorrow to do bloods etc and she gave me a direct mobile number to ring if i get any worrys,im shocked people are just so nice sometimes ... hope your all ok so excited about miggins


----------



## too_scared

That is such great news, Kelly! :happydance:

It is really exciting about Mrs. M. :) I can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## pichi

ah wow Kelly that's great you got your midwife changed. Hate people in a profession that needs people skills that some people clearly lack! I remember one nurse when pregnant with pixie gave me my injections. I mentioned i was scared of needles and she just laughed at me!


----------



## kelly1973

i agree if there not good with people then dont do the bloody job!!!


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi pink, my mam queried it at first as both me and me sis had it, and i ended up taking him to docs as he stopped taking as much milk and was bringing so much up when he did nothing was staying down. He was hiccuping all the time not proper hiccups but the kind you do if youve ever had heartburn if you get what i mean and was bringing stuff up then too even when he did manage to sleep it would wake him up again mins later so neither of us slept :haha:, i wasnt waiting til the docs reopened so got an app with the out of hours docs i explained everything and she seemed to think he had some kind of stomach infection and i mentioned if it could be reflux and she said it could very well be but shed rather wait 7 days and see what happens so i told her there was no way i was going throught another 7 days of it so she said as infant gaviscon would do him no harm she prescribed some for him and hes soooo much better with it back to being a little hungry horris and not being sick nearly as much


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww that's lovely Kelly! Well done to your landlord! 

It's so exciting about Mrs M! Fingers crossed Migglet is on his/her way :happydance:

Well what a day I've had!! Went to the physio this morning and because very hot and dizzy like again. Physio sent me up to the EPU. My blood pressure was slightly high although not too much to worry about, my urine sample had everything it possibly could in it. They've sent it to the lab to grow and see what infection it is, in the meantime they've given me some antibiotics if they not the right ones they'll phone. I also mentioned about itching quite a bit lately so she some bloods to check for obstetric cholestasis and said they'd phone if they found anything. She phoned at 3pm and said that my levels were 153 and they're supposed to be 14 or under! Sent me to the general hospital where they done more bloods, urine and blood pressure. They were still waiting for the results when we left but have made me an appointment to see the consultant next Wednesday morning and ill most likely be under consultant led care now. I need to have a scan on my liver and regular blood tests and possibly more scans to check babys ok. 

So that's my eventful day! So glad to be home now, just waiting for these tablets to kick in so I can stop itching!! X


----------



## kelly1973

oh my word poor you hope he tabs kick in soon big hugs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Goodness me Mmm! My friend had that and had to deliver her baby a couple of weeks early, her and baby were both fine though. 
Well baby Louis is here! He is sleeping like a little angel on his first night, he is completely adorable. He made his way into the world in quite an entertaining manner as well, a little in my journal about that and I shall do my birth story as soon as I can. 
I'm in a room with two other people tonight which I hate, I daren't sleep as I'm so embarrassed about my snoring.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Kelly that's great news about the midwife!


----------



## hopeithappens

Congrats mrs m :happydance::happydance: hope your both doing great cant wait to see some pics :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww congrats Mrs M that's brilliant news well done! X


----------



## kelly1973

what you like miggins you just gave birth and your still wishing other people well always thinking of others xxx made up for you cant wait for pics xx


----------



## pichi

cant get over how many boys this thread has produced now :haha:

you and wee Louis take it easy now and Edie is now a big sis! Did you get a little something from baby to her?


----------



## too_scared

Super huge congratulations Mrs. M.!! I can't wait to see pictures :happydance: I bet Edie is beside herself with happiness.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes, Louis has bought Edie a Dora the Explorer playmat with figures! Mark is bringing her in at visiting time at 3. I'm excited and nervous!


----------



## pichi

aw, that's cute. That's why you thought you were having a big baby, you had a Dora the explorer play set up there! :haha: i'm sure she'll love her baby brother :D


----------



## too_scared

Pichi :haha: That is a funny thought!

Edie is going to be the best big sister for Louis every!!

I just realized that I have only 2 months to go!


----------



## debzie

I know I have said it but I will say it again huge congratulations mrsmigg love the name loius too will have a stock of your journal. 

Great news Kelly on the midwife. 

Speaking of which I had my midwife appt today. She is concerned about my oedema but blood pressure remains fine and no protein in my urine so it's not down to pre eclampsia ( just yet) even so I now have to have weekly checks at the clinic. I'm still 4/5ths engaged and measuring 36 weeks. 

Had my first physio appt too have a support belt to wear for my spd and wrist splints as I have carpel tunnel too. Feel line I'm dropping to bits with this pregnancy.


----------



## too_scared

Oooh 4/5 engaged sounds exciting :) 

I really hope your bp stays well and that you do not get pre-e. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope the odema doesn't get any worse Debzie. You really are going through it. Isn't it strange how our bodies can do completely different things with different pregnancies. With Edie my hands and feet were so swollen and I had horrendous carpal tunnel. Other than that I felt really well throughout with no food aversions, no sickness and no illness. With Louis I have felt constantly ill with every bug going, had nausea all the way through more or less, gone off loads of my favourite food and drinks, yet maintained slender ankles and wrists throughout!


----------



## debzie

I have sailed through this one no sickness since first tri and touch wood apart from the odd sniffle have been well. But now I'm like a balloon.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Loz, what gestation did Tenzin get to? Did you go over?

40+3!


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Goodness me Mmm! My friend had that and had to deliver her baby a couple of weeks early, her and baby were both fine though.
> Well baby Louis is here! He is sleeping like a little angel on his first night, he is completely adorable. He made his way into the world in quite an entertaining manner as well, a little in my journal about that and I shall do my birth story as soon as I can.
> I'm in a room with two other people tonight which I hate, I daren't sleep as I'm so embarrassed about my snoring.

Woooooohooo! Congratulations! Its almost 3;30 am so I shall wait til 'tomorrow' to read your journal. :hugs::happydance:

I have been super busy....planning to make a business out of making clothing. :haha: All the creativity on here has given me urges!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Bad night!! Louis will NOT sleep in his Moses basket. He hates it. Every time I put him down he waves his hands about and then when he realises where he is starts crying.


----------



## debzie

Oh dear mrsmigg, Emily was the same she ended up sleeping on me or tucked in beside me. Problem with that is you can't sleep properly. Really do feel for you Hun.


----------



## filipenko32

Hi loz hope you're doing well Hun. I have found out that I am having a big baby! A whopper! At 38 + 4 baby was 9lbs 9! Mrs mig reminded me that your son was over 9lbs and you had a home birth!! Just wondering if it all went well. I am so torn between a natural birth v induction v c section and time is running out for me! Xxx


----------



## pichi

wow fili that is a big estimate! But like the girls said to me growth scans aren't very accurate. Baby could actually be 7/8lb :)

lozdi i thought you went over longer than +3 for some reason :haha:

mrsm, sounds strange but line his Moses basket with a t-shirt you've worn. A friend of mine had a bit of trouble getting her wee man to sleep in his crib and this helped :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good idea Pichi I'll try it tonight. Thank you. My milk has come in today. My boobs are colossal and really sore.


----------



## too_scared

Ooooh, Lozdi, what kind of clothes are you making? I love homemade stuff! I hope you are well :)

Fili, that is a big estimate! I think they can be off by a lb or 2 when they make estimates like that :)

Mrs. M., I'm sorry you had a bad nights sleep and that you are in some pain now :( Have you tried swaddling Louis when you put him in his moses basket? That will stop him from waving around his arms and will hopefully be a comfort to him. (Is swaddling recommended? I have read lots about it and nothing ever said it was bad :)) I hope you get more sleep today.

I hope you are all having a good day! :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like you've got a big one in there Fili :lol:

Big :hugs: Mrs M, hopefully the pain will stop soon.

How are you Mindy?

I'm not too bad, itching has eased slightly :happydance: got the consultant to see on Thursday where I will hopefully be able to find out more about the condition and my HB. My bloods had decreases dramatically in yesterday's blood tests however they were still high. They're unsure if it's because of the tablets or because I stopped taking my anti-biotics x


----------



## too_scared

I'm so glad your levels are dropping so quickly. I hope the itching goes away completely soon. :hugs: Hopefully on Thursday you will get good news about your HB and that the meds are keeping your levels good. :)

I'm good, thanks. I slept extra long last night (laying down for about 8.5 hours total, not sleeping all that whole time :wacko:) and now today I have a headache and my hip is extra tender, but other than that I am great. 

I was at the doctor on Thursday. I have put on almost 22 lb so far. Eek!! I feel as big as a house. Everyone tells me that I have only put on weight on my tummy and they tell me I am not too big for how far along I am. I still feel huge. 

I had more blood take on Thursday too and the tech said "the baby MUST be due soon!" and I said "nope, 2 more months, I am just huge". :cry: She said I wasn't that big, it just seems that I have been pregnant forever. I was a little ticked off at that point (since the blood work was sprung on me when I got to the doctor's office!) so I told her I HAVE been pregnant forever, I had a mc, then another mc, and then I got pregnant now with Finn. I don't know if she felt bad for saying that, but I was just so frustrated by her constant comments about how I HAVE to be due soon - she says it every time I see her. :(

Anyway, that is my rant for today :( Sorry about that guys!


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww hugs TS. There are always going to be people that say things like that. I had comments like that too and other that said how neat and small I was for how far along I was. Try not to take it to heart but that's easier said that done. 22lb is a fine amount and even with a bit extra in the last 2 months most of that will drop off fast.

MMM - glad the itching has settled and hopefully the HB levels will look better with the next test.

Loz - yay for a business making clothes. What sort of things are you planning to make.

mrsmig - replied in yor journal.

I do swaddle LO, he has very strong moro reflexes that kept wakingh im up and he does seem to settle more (not always) when he is swaddles. I tend just to do it at night unless he is really unsettled during the day for his naps.

Debzie - hope everything is okay with the swelling and raised bp.

Hi to everyone.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you so much Pink :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Ts your weight gain is fine I too got peed off with the comments when I was still still a work. As I only had one cycle between miscarriage and bfp loads of people that didn't know would comment. I also got the you sure it's not twins. I am bigger than I was with Emily but have gained weight steadily Up until recently. Please don't worry it will all off after. We have enough to worry about. As or sleeping I now have a winning formula. Only works as at the moment I have the bed to myself. I have a soft pillow under my hips and a spare duvet rolled down one side and pillows a the other this means as I turn I can tuck either between my legs. It worked last night I think loz had a similar system. 

Fili that's a good size baby. I hope you can work something out with our consultant. 

Mrsmigg I'm going o try swaddling this time to see if it works. Ouch for milk coming in. 

Mrsmm gad the itching is subsiding,

Hi pink and pichi. 

I finally have the last bits of my hospital bag bought just got my big knickers to wash now and I can pack. Need some snacks too oh and luciozade. Any tips mummy's??????????????????????????


----------



## pichi

breakfast bars are good to have in your bag - they're quick and easy :) sooky sweets are also good for the needed sugar :haha: to be honest i didn't take much with me this time as i was an elective (well, ykwim) but with Pixie i had things like little cartons of juice, breakfast bars, Haribo :haha: and some made up sandwiches because i am such a picky eater. 

other things handy for your bag is a dark towel, plenty of good maternity pads - the ones the hospital give you are massive and don't stick very well :dohh:

not long now :D


----------



## debzie

THanks pichi. Mine still may turn into an elective c section too if my bp continues to misbehave. I will know better after i have seen the consultant a week on monday. Like you i really want a vbac but wont be too gutted if i dont just aslong as i dont have to stay in for long. i hate hospitals. I have some cereal bars to stash in there. I have a few packets of maternity towels too.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Debzie :) I haven't gotten the twin comment yet, but I'm sure I will. People sure don't think before they open their big mouths! :growlmad: 

I have a bit of a system for sleeping. I have my snoogle right down my back and then tucked between my knees and under my bump. That makes a very snuggley support for my hip. Then under me I have almost 2 inches of wool blanket. If I keep my knees up close, in the fetal position it lets me sleep until my bladder wakes me up usually. I pretty much only sleep on my left side. I find my right side quite uncomfortable and my left hip still hurts that way. :wacko: Pregnancy is so fun. :haha:

I hope your swelling doesn't get worse and that your bp stays good. 

I should probably start a bag soon too... :dohh: So scared of labour, so I am kind of just ignoring it. :haha:

I hope all you ladies are having a good day :flow:


----------



## kelly1973

i cant remenber the last time i had a good night sleep i get a bad shoulder and neck from constantly sleeping on my left side, and im the same as you ts im scared senseless about giving birth


----------



## too_scared

Hi Kelly :) I have been wondering how you were doing. 

I'm sorry your shoulder and neck are bad :( Maybe you need a new pillow? When I'm not using my snoogle I have a water pillow. It is AWESOME! It is a regular pillow on top but it has a water section under that that you fill with however much water you want to give you the support you want. It was pricey but since I got it I haven't had any neck issues. I really love it.

I hope your neck and shoulder feel better soon. 

I am now waking up every 2 hours to pee but luckily I seem to be getting back to sleep pretty easily. I just hate waking up that much because it really makes me sleepy. Plus, when I wake up to go to the bathroom I don't really feel like I have to pee, it is more pain than anything :( 

Soon for your next scan, Kelly! So exciting!


----------



## kelly1973

i know im nervous but excited at the same time, think i need to buy a pillow as its getting silly i use my heatpad that helps great fun eh!!!
still waiting for pics of your nursery any idea what size hospital bag your guna take im not sure what to do


----------



## pichi

Kelly, id recommend one of the pillows from ikea if you can get near one. They're filled like memory foam only not as solid :)

if you have a weekend bag you should be able to fit all your stuff in :) think i have a pic somewhere with the bag i used first time around if that helps?


----------



## too_scared

No pictures of the nursery yet. All we have done is the walls. :dohh: Haha! Well, we have the dressers painted white but they still need another coat and we haven't painted the drawers yet. Hopefully the crib will be here by the 16th - the expected delivery date. I am hoping to get the decal up next weekend. I will post a picture of the paint colour :)

Do you have your nursery started? What colours have you chosen? I remember you posting a picture of a crib a while back, did you get that one?

I use my heating pad a lot too. It helps a lot.

I have no idea what size bag I am using yet. I really have put most of it out of my mind. :wacko: I have a carry on size suit case that we usually use when we go out of town overnight so I think I am going to use that one, I think. Hopefully everything will fit in there. Shawn will have to get his own bag! :haha: What about you? What are you planning to use? Do you have a list yet? I really am so scared to do this! The closer it gets the more scared I get! I know I will just do it and deal with it because that is what needs to be done, but the thought of it all is so scary!
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kelly1973

pichi a pic would be good as im guna treat myself to a new bag as havent one as i never stay away lol bloody hens keep me at home, ill look at the ikea pillow thanks
ts yes ive started painting the nursery im doing duck egg blue on one wll and taupe for the other three,we have for art decor three sheep jumping over a gate as if he was counting sheep love it. ts im really scared too im determined to start to focus my mind i know its guna hurt but look what we get at the end of it i just remind myself by looking at the other ladies pics of ther gorgeous rainbows xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

Your nursery design sounds so cute! I love robins egg blue. Please post a picture when you are done. Those sheep sound so cute :)

We will get through it! Like you said, the reward at the end is all the motivation I will need. I am just working myself up by over thinking it, I think :wacko:


----------



## pichi

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/bag_zps30b46756.jpg

thats my hospital and baby bag :)


----------



## too_scared

Hmmmm, maybe my bag will be big enough then :) Thanks for posting that Pichi!


----------



## pichi

no problem :) some ladies i seen had huge bags but i don't know why - it was like they were going away for a fortnight! lol


----------



## too_scared

I had the discussion with Shawn last night if he thought the bag we had would be big enough. He thinks for sure it is, but I told him he would need his own bag! :haha: Plus the baby will have his own bag too. :) Here we usually end up 2 nights in the hospital. I am hoping that there is no issues at all and it won't be any more than 2 nights!


----------



## kelly1973

ts i love the colour you have chosen lovely and bold
thanks pichi so will i need two bags thats a good idea will we need to take just one outfit for baby i need a list


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Kelly :)

I need to start getting a list together too. 

I have my first OB/GYN appt on Wednesday. I am glad to meet her but it is not guaranteed that she will deliver. :wacko: The doctors here are on a rotation so I will just end up with whoever is on that shift doing the delivery. I am sure when the time comes I won't really care who is there as long as baby comes out well and everything goes smoothly.

I am also supposed to have a scan soon, but I haven't gotten my appt yet. I am hoping that I can get it in the afternoon so Shawn can come and see our LO one more time before seeing him in person! <3 My doctor sends women for one last growth scan near the end to make sure everything is going well :) I would like to know which way kiddo is facing because at 24 weeks he was head down so I assumed he stayed like that but last week my doctor said that it was his head poking me in the ribs, not his bum like I was thinking. I assumed it was his bum since the kicks on the top are a whole heck of a lot stronger than what I feel lower down (which I assumed was hands in my hip bones) Maybe he is just still so high that he can barely reach my hips. The doctor actually kind of suggested that Finn was transverse again. I don't believe that since I get most of the movement I get is at the top and bottom of my tummy. Who knows, though, since I have never been pregnant before! :haha:


----------



## debzie

Just finished packing my bag filled a weekend bag plus another saller one for baby stuff. Was nt very prepared when I went in with Emily and as I ended up saying in longer chrs brought some more stuff in but it wasn't what I wanted. So ths time I am prepared.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope your appointment comes through soon Mindy.

Kelly and Mindy I love the colours :D We done Thomas' room in a baby blue when I was pregnant with him. This time we're just leaving the room painted yellow and just putting the stick arounds and border up.

Is it starting to feel more real now you've packed you bag Debz? 

How's everyone else? X


----------



## too_scared

Thanks MMM :)

What pictures are on your border and stickers? I like yellow for a baby's room, it is nice and bright! :)

How are you feeling today?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The rooms are already yellow so it just makes sense to leave it :lol: plus that room will eventually become Caitlin's so I don't want to have to decorate it again!

This is the theme we're going for:

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...sive-Wall-Stickers(0094081)?searchPosition=24

https://www.toysrus.co.uk/Babies-R-...e-Wallpaper-Border(0094080)?searchPosition=22

I'm exhausted today :( was up most the night itching again. I just want a good night's sleep x


----------



## debzie

Love the themes mrsmm sorry the meds aren't working.

Yeah it feels real now I'm going to have a in a few weeks.


----------



## too_scared

Debzie, I can't believe how close you are! It is so exciting! :happydance:

MMM, those are so cute! It is going to look so great :) I'm sorry you are itching so much still. I hope the meds help more soon.


----------



## Lozdi

filipenko32 said:


> Hi loz hope you're doing well Hun. I have found out that I am having a big baby! A whopper! At 38 + 4 baby was 9lbs 9! Mrs mig reminded me that your son was over 9lbs and you had a home birth!! Just wondering if it all went well. I am so torn between a natural birth v induction v c section and time is running out for me! Xxx

Haha Fili I just got done posting on your journal! Lil Fella was estimated to be 9lb 6 at 38+4, then popped out 9lb 13 at 40+3, so they were a little off but not much. The home birth went very very well, I delivered upright with no need for gas and air, even managed to avoid a tear- But this was my third labour, and I knew what to expect, plus my first was 8lb12, in all honesty if it was my first and I'd had a difficult journey like you have then was told I was expecting a whopper, I would certainly give strong consideration to a c-sec. Trust your instinct! :hugs: Lil Fella was heavy, but didn't seem massive to me...I think that taking asprin helped him to become as big as he could be, he has quite a broad back and even was born with fairly big hands and feet! :haha: When he came out one of the midwives said 'Goodness, where were you hiding him???' LOL

MissMM Itching its no fun is it I was unlucky and got post partum PUPPPS and it was a nightmare. In the end, high doses of dandelion root in capsule form sorted it. Not sure if you can take that when pregnant though. :hugs:

Debzi I took honey halva as a snack whe I had my first baby, its like a paste and has lots of energy, so easy to eat if you don't fancy eating. My second was so fast the half a sausage sandwhich I took wrapped in foil was totally ignored :haha: third labour, well was at home so OH made me runny eggs and toast soldiers! I hope your BP starts to behave. :hugs:

This has been a really random post, I have the thread open on about 4 tabs and seem to be reading it really inefficiently today, I'm also juggling Lil (BIG) Fella on my lap and he is looking at his brothers and making some adorable noises. I need a new memory card for my camera, I'll get one tomorrow then there shall be more pics.

Mrs Miggins hang on in there with the engorgement, I leaned on ibuprofen during that time, plus did switch feeding for relief- the switch feeding started me off with epic supply, and its still going strong.


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> Thank you Debzie :) I haven't gotten the twin comment yet, but I'm sure I will. People sure don't think before they open their big mouths! :growlmad:
> 
> I have a bit of a system for sleeping. I have my snoogle right down my back and then tucked between my knees and under my bump. That makes a very snuggley support for my hip. Then under me I have almost 2 inches of wool blanket. If I keep my knees up close, in the fetal position it lets me sleep until my bladder wakes me up usually. I pretty much only sleep on my left side. I find my right side quite uncomfortable and my left hip still hurts that way. :wacko: Pregnancy is so fun. :haha:
> 
> I hope your swelling doesn't get worse and that your bp stays good.
> 
> I should probably start a bag soon too... :dohh: So scared of labour, so I am kind of just ignoring it. :haha:
> 
> I hope all you ladies are having a good day :flow:

Is it fear of the unknown, or a particular part of labour?

There is alllsorts of clothing I would like to make, but mostly, sweatercoats. Go on youtube and search 'Making a Katwise sweatercoat.'


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> i cant remenber the last time i had a good night sleep i get a bad shoulder and neck from constantly sleeping on my left side, and im the same as you ts im scared senseless about giving birth

Scared of it in general, or a particular bit?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Loz, it's settled down today. It wasn't actually as bad as I got it with Edie. I can't believe what a breeze everything has been this time round, delivery, recovery, feeding, all been easier. A combination of a smaller baby and already knowing the ropes I suppose. 
We have had a constant stream of visitors today, I had the day 3 milk coming in hormone explosion and I've probably had a total of twelve hours sleep since last Tuesday night. I'm pooped!


----------



## kelly1973

hey loz ok so what im scared of is and this is guna sound silly and i think it stems from watching one born every minute some women cope some women scream the place down ,well i really dont want to be a screamer and worried that i wont cope and worried that i will panic does this sound silly?


----------



## Lozdi

Have you considered co-sleeping? It does make the night feeds super easy.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It doesn't sound silly at all Kelly :hugs: it's the fear of the unknown. I don't think I was a screamer :lol: however I did scream a little when Caitlin's head was crowning and think I maybe did with Thomas too but other than that I was just grunting and moaning through contractions I think. Everyone is different and has different pain thresholds, some women can labour with no pain relief however some feel they need pethedine or an epidural, it's just whatever works for you, there's no right or wrong way :flower: x


----------



## too_scared

Lozdi, those sweater coats are so pretty! 

I think what I am most afraid of is the pain. :( I REALLY hate taking meds if I don't have to and I especially hate anything that makes my head feel funny. My 2 friends who had babies last year didn't end up getting an epidural because they went too fast. They both had a drug called Nubain though. One friend was sleeping/passing out??? between each contraction. My other friend felt floaty/weird for about 15 minutes and then she slept it off. I absolutely refuse to take anything that will make me feel like that. :( I am afraid that I am not going to be able to handle the pain. I am not completely against an epidural because I don't think that makes your head swim. I just hate not to have complete control of my senses. Weird, I know. :wacko: 

Mrs. M., I'm sorry you have so many visitors while you are so tired. Can you politely ask no one else to come for a visit until you get some sleep? I hope you feel better soon.

Kelly, I really don't want to scream either! I don't know if I have screamed at all since I have become an adult. Maybe I did when I was a kid. Besides me being a complete control freak over my senses, I am also quite reserved with things like that too. I am a freak, what can I say?!? :dohh: I am not looking forward to losing control during labour. :( I probably have OCD...

MMM, it is good to know that not every woman screams in labour. I know that some women can make it through without so much as a moan. I don't know if I will be able to do that.


----------



## pichi

a spinal block can make you feel a little light headed as your bp can fall slightly but they keep an eye on that - so by guessing i'd assume an epidural would be much the same? :shrugg: 

you will be totally surprised on what your body can handle though. Some of the woman on OBEM make it looks horrific! I always remember going into the Hospital in labor (although they didn't believe me!)and there was this woman screaming in pain and she was only 2cm dilated. (i was earwigging :haha:) i was sat there unknown as to how far along i was - judging by the sounds that woman i wasn't dilated at all and began shitting myself waiting for this mass of unexplainable pain to hit me as up to that point i'd had pain but not excruciating pain like the woman next to me sounded like she was in! when i got examined i was 8½cm dilated :haha: so it just goes to show 2 people can be totally different!

Get yourself into a zone and it's amazing what you can cope with ( TENs machine helped personally)


----------



## too_scared

Thanks for the heads up about the epidural :) I would really love to be able to do the whole thing without any pain meds. We will have to see what happens. I really hope I am able to get into the zone, like you said, and do it without anything.


----------



## pichi

get a breathing technique and that helps a lot - i feel like a bit of a fraud though not actually pushing :( so close! but not.

i'm sure you will manage!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah I found a TENS machine brilliant too :thumbup: x


----------



## kelly1973

agreed the zone sounds good xx
what do you ladies think of these??
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/35067375...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

mmm love your theme for your nursery xx


----------



## too_scared

I will try really hard to breath through it. I know it is not at all alike but when I was getting tattooed on my elbow and inner arm (OUCH!) I just closed my eyes and breathed through it. Maybe I can get through some of the pain like that :)

I don't think I will have access to a TENS machine :( I can buy one but they are $300. Boooo.

Kelly, I think those bags are cute :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

You sure you can't get them cheaper anywhere else? What about eBay? We can get a decent second hand one here for around £50/£60. 

Kelly I think those bags are lovely! X


----------



## too_scared

I will have to have a look on Ebay. Thanks for the tip, I didn't even think of it.

Just looked... it seems that all the ones I can find on there are 160+ and 35 shipping. Plus, they are all from Australia and say "Australian version". I am not really sure what that means. Maybe they have a different plug than we do?? I will have to do more research.


----------



## kelly1973

blimey thats alot of money


----------



## pichi

that's a shame you don't have access to renting one :( maybe order from the UK and get them to mark it as 'gift' would that work? :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

If you wanted to order one from the UK I could shop it over for you :flower: ill have a look later and send you some links. It'll be a lot cheaper than $300! X


----------



## kelly1973

ladies i have a question i have a pine coloured cot and am looking at mobiles been looking at the mamas and papas teddybear one but its white do you think it will look silly the difference in colour they dont do one to match


----------



## pichi

do you want a mobile that connects to the cot? or do you want to have one that hangs from the roof or attaches to the wall? we had a Vtech one for Pixie but this time around i'm in the process of making a hanging one for Xavier :)

the white on pine would look fine though - it's very hard to get a matching mobile :) have you looked on Etsy? they have loads of lovely ones.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks MMM :) I will have a look around and see what I can find. I also have to make sure that if it plugs in that I can plug it in here. We have different plugs and I think a different amount of power coming through our plugs :)

Kelly, I think that would be fine. We have a white crib and white dressers but I plan to use my Ikea Poang chair which is birch colour. I think as long as you don't have a whole bunch of different colours/finishes it will still look good. :)


----------



## too_scared

Maybe I will call my physiotherapist to see if they rent them. :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The one I used just ran on batteries :thumbup: :)

Kelly I think it would look fine. As Pichi said its hard to get matching cot mobiles. I think Thomas' was green on a pine cot. Did you get the Winnie the Pooh cot in the end? X


----------



## too_scared

Cool :) That shows you how much I have looked into them so far... :wacko: :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

pichi said:


> do you want a mobile that connects to the cot? or do you want to have one that hangs from the roof or attaches to the wall? we had a Vtech one for Pixie but this time around i'm in the process of making a hanging one for Xavier :)
> 
> the white on pine would look fine though - it's very hard to get a matching mobile :) have you looked on Etsy? they have loads of lovely ones.

i get everything on ebay lol here it is

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300841028698?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## kelly1973

mmm yeah i got that one for 80.00 bargain


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Definitely a bargain Kelly!! Well done!! X


----------



## pichi

aw thats cute - that'll definitely go with your cot :)

when i get the time this is getting made hehe 

CLICK ME


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's lovely pichi!!! :D I so wish I could sew! X


----------



## pichi

felt sewing is actually very easy :) i wish we had a bigger house so i could have a craft room :haha:


----------



## too_scared

I love those mobiles! Both are super cute :)

Are you making that one, Pichi, or are you ordering it?


----------



## pichi

making it :) it will cost next to nothing to make - just getting the spare time is going to take longest haha! i thought it'd be cute considering we called Xavier ninja Pea :haha:


----------



## too_scared

That is really awesome :) I am glad you are making it yourself. I love making things from felt. I used to make cat toys from felt all the time. 

Please post pictures when you get it done!

It was really cute that you called Xavier ninja pea, it is perfect! :)


----------



## kelly1973

pichi i love it ninja pea wicked


----------



## Lozdi

kelly1973 said:


> hey loz ok so what im scared of is and this is guna sound silly and i think it stems from watching one born every minute some women cope some women scream the place down ,well i really dont want to be a screamer and worried that i wont cope and worried that i will panic does this sound silly?

I find screaming during labour is not always because its hurts, obviously it does hurt, but for example, when Lil Fella was on his way out but not yet crowning, I had a good long yell because frankly I found it productive, and it felt right...when he was crowning, I was as silent as a mouse, because I was focusing hard not to push between contractions. Having him stay there crowning between contractions allowed me to stretch...but it took so much focus I couldn't have screamed if I wanted to! Screamed my head of when my first was crowing because it scared the living daylights out of me! It stung badly but was no way as painful as you would have thought if you had heard the scream. With my second all I yelled was CAAAAATCH because he was making super fast progress and I didn't want his first act after birth to be faceplanting on the floor. Everyone is different with different pain thresholds and also different levels of squeamishness.


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> aw thats cute - that'll definitely go with your cot :)
> 
> when i get the time this is getting made hehe
> 
> CLICK ME

That is fantastic!!!!!! I WANT ONE!!! I haven't tried felt sewing....yet! Might have to attempt to make one of those!


----------



## hopeithappens

Kelly, ts you never know you might totally surprise yourself, everyone expected me to be screamin, swearing and everything as i am really no good with pain, but i only screamed once when ryan was crowning, and swore once :haha: i was having a really painful contraction and even though i knew i wasnt really breathing through it properly oh told me to breathe and i sounded like a woman possessed sayin i. Am fluffing breathing :haha:

But both my. Labours were different with ryan i managed with diamorphine and gas and air but by the time i started pushing i had nothing, but with kieron i really couldnt cope with the pain and got an epidural which i always said i didnt want but my god im glad i did the only pain i felt was pressure in my rear end :haha: the only thing i didnt like is what pichi said and your bp can drop which mine did and i felt like i was going to pass out but they stuck a drip in and didnt happen after that


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Hope :) 

I will have to rethink my openness to the epidural then. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just to let you all know Fili has had.... A GIRL!! Lexi Jasmine and her growth scan was way out she was 8lb 10!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh that's amazing news. Congratulations Fili! What a lovely weight too xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Gorgeous weight! That's more what I was expecting to have rather than my 7lb little dude! Mum sent me some tiny baby sleep suits as none of his newborn stuff fits him! His trousers fall off!


----------



## pichi

aw that's wonderful! Congratulations to fili!

mrs m, we were the same. Bought newborn and they swamped him! He is just into them now. His banana feet prevented him from being in tb longer- haha


----------



## too_scared

Oh, that is such wonderful news!!! Congratulations Fili! :yipee:

Mrs. M., that is so cute that your little guy's trousers are falling down. <3 I am sure he will be growing like a weed soon and won't have that problem for long!

I think I had my first "for real" BH today. I have been feeling tightenings in my lower belly for a long time now (since about 17 weeks) but my doctor told me that it wasn't BH, it was RLP :shrug: Today my entire belly got really hard and uncomfortable. It wasn't painful but it was definitely weird! 

I hope all you lovely ladies are having a great day! :flow:


----------



## hopeithappens

Awwww yey congrats fili :happydance::happydance:

Kieron had his needles today thankfully didnt scream as much as i was expecting bless him, he now weighs 10lb 12oz which they expected to be higher but theyre not worried because it was down to his bronchiolitis and reflux so i have to go back every two weeks to get him weighed to make sure its going back up again

I cant believe how cheeky ryan is either, sat in the middle of the waiting room and he decides to announce mammy just pumped (i hadnt by the way :haha:) then was doing the dishes in the kitchen and he came in and said mammy your a tramp haha then ran off singing im sexy and i know it, so put him on the naughty step while trying my best not to laugh, id be mortified if he started calling people tramps


----------



## debzie

Congratulations fili. Over the moon for you. 

Just thought all you mamas will have to go on the original thread we met on trying straight after loss to update. 

Loz I love those sweater tops. 

Ts and Kelly remember that it's still your body and you are never given more pain than what you can handle. I only just got to established labour with Emily before my bp went through the roof and I ended up being given an epidural to lower my bp. Personally th pain I endured during my medical management of my miscarriages was far worse. Every woman reacts to labour differently you instincts do take over and don't be afraid to hum or moo or what ever. Certainly do not be embarrassed the midwives have seen it all and then some. 

Ts also tat does sound like a BH what does a doctor know. 

Mrsmigg bless Louis pants falling down. I have noticed a vast difference in newborn sizing since Emily was born. Tescos new baby is the smallest up to 7lb then sainsburys up to 9lb and mothercare 10lb. I have put a sleepsuit of every size in my hospital bag. But he first outfit is mothercares. He will be a chunky monkey before long. Glad you are doing well. 

Well I'm 36 weeks today see the physio again tomorrow. Then midwife Thursday. Not sleeping much at all and just seem to be full of aches and pains like period cramps. Feel like death warmed up as Emily has passed on her cold. So this it on the moaning front. On a more positive note there is defiantly nothing wrong with baby's hearing I am so clumsy at the moment given my fat numb fingers each time I drop something she jumps its so funny. I can feel the startle reflex it's weird.


----------



## too_scared

Silly Ryan!! Sometimes it is so hard not to laugh when they do something naughty. 

Good boy Kieron for not screaming too much. I can only imagine how hard it is to see your LO cry from something they need like that.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you so much Debzie. I was wondering how the medical management experience would compare to labour. I know I had pain and was very uncomfortable but I can't quite remember it now. It was terrible and I think I put it out of my mind. I just hope I don't bleed as much after birth as I did with mm. :( 

I'm sorry you are feeling so rotten but YAY for 36 weeks! That is great! That is also really neat about the baby startling when you drop something. I bet that is a strange feeling. 

You know, I was thinking the same thing about the dr telling me that the tightening in my stomach was RLP. I also get RLP and it is NOTHING like the tightenings. I figure I would base my opinion on what it was on the information I got from EVERY SINGLE pregnant lady I spoke to! :haha:

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lozdi

Wait WHAT??? I thought Me-Mo was a boy! Did Fili have a gender scan or was that just me thinking boy because there are so many boys!? :haha:


----------



## pichi

i think fili thought it was a boy but nemo wasn't confirmed if i remember right...


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> Thank you so much Debzie. I was wondering how the medical management experience would compare to labour. I know I had pain and was very uncomfortable but I can't quite remember it now. It was terrible and I think I put it out of my mind. I just hope I don't bleed as much after birth as I did with mm. :(
> 
> I'm sorry you are feeling so rotten but YAY for 36 weeks! That is great! That is also really neat about the baby startling when you drop something. I bet that is a strange feeling.
> 
> You know, I was thinking the same thing about the dr telling me that the tightening in my stomach was RLP. I also get RLP and it is NOTHING like the tightenings. I figure I would base my opinion on what it was on the information I got from EVERY SINGLE pregnant lady I spoke to! :haha:
> 
> I hope you feel better soon!

Is that dr a man? :haha:

For me, medical management and birth were 2 different types of painful. There was the pain of contracting and dilation with both, but the emotionally painful part of the mc added to it. With birth, you look forward to the end because thats when you meet the person you made. The extra pain with the birth is crowning, but to be fair, thats really just a stinging sensation...the thought of it is worse that the actual pain. :wacko:

As for bleeding, I have heard that you bleed less right after birth but longer in recovery if you have the injection to bring the placenta away, and if you don't have that injection, you bleed more immediately after birth but then less in the days and weeks after. The midwife in charge of my homebirth was one I trusted totally and completely, so we agreed on no injection unless she felt that it was medically necessary. It wasn't. Bleeding after birth isnt as bad at all as bleeding after a mc, because with birth its not a constant reminder of what you lost, its just a part of physical recovery. 


In a bit, I should be going to pick up an overlocking sewing machine, if my lift doesn't cancel....then when I figure out the machine, will have a pop at making a sweater coat! :happydance:


----------



## Lozdi

pichi said:


> i think fili thought it was a boy but nemo wasn't confirmed if i remember right...

I would have been going insane if Lil Fella wasn't confirmed...I just have to know! :haha: I think next time, if there is a next time, I will have an attempt at being team yellow.


----------



## pichi

i had to know too, that's why we went for a gender scan at 22 weeks haha! Id like there to be a next time and id attempt to be team yellow... As we are 1:1 hehe


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Lozdi :hugs:

I found the mm almost unbearable. I think, like you said, it was the lose and emotional pain that really was the hardest part. I also dealt with everything (pain, passing baby) all on my own as I didn't want Shawn to see what I was going through. He helped immensely with the emotional pain, but I just didn't want him to have to deal with seeing it all. I think having his support during birth will also help a lot with the pain. 

I bled heavily for a day and a half after the mm and then a combination of heavy period, light period, and spotting for 45 days. :wacko: I hope it is not that long after birth! I really hope I don't need an injection to pass the placenta. 

Thank you for all the advice.

I got an interlocking sewing machine from Shawn for Christmas! I still haven't gotten a chance to use it but since I am supposed to be sewing somethings for my sister for her baby for Christmas dohh:) I will be using it soon. (She knew it was going to be late as I am so busy right now :wacko:) I hope you are able to pick yours up today!

OH! Super exciting news! My diapers are at the post office! :happydance: Our second car is in the garage and I sent Shawn to work today in the new one so I have to wait until he is off work to get them but I am so excited! :happydance:

I HAD to know the gender too. If there is a next time I will definitely NOT be team yellow :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

You might bleed for up to 6 weeks after birth, but the heaviest will be within the first week. Make sure you stock up on comfy maternity pads. Its not a terrible thing to need the placenta injection, but I have heard it slightly increases the chance of retained placenta, by way of making the uterus contract too fast. You should do your own research and decide in advance how long you would like to wait for the placenta to come away on its own before accepting the jab, but always be prepared to be flexible depending on situation.

Tenzin is currently sat on my lap making an attempt at reaching the keyboard. :haha: My lift in on the way! I hope tesco homeplus have it instock!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :)

I have my first appt with my OB/GYN tomorrow so I will ask her about the procedure for that here. I will do some research too! Thanks again.

I have my fingers crossed for you that they have a serger in stock for you!

Silly Tenzin <3 (I think we may need some pictures again... ;))


----------



## pichi

oh yeah i 2nd more pics haha


----------



## Lozdi

Woohoo they had none at tesco but argos had one left, will get it out for a play when the older boys are inbed, I also got a new memory card for my camera :happydance: photos soon!


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies,
wow congrats fili theres no way i could be team yellow i have to know everything lol
i had to go in to aand e with my mc was trying to do natrually and was so painful and they put me on morphine the midwife came down and said she had dealt with a mc and given birth and the mc was so much more painful so i keep thinking of that pain it was horrid i bled from the 15th dec to 15th feb.
i have growth scan tomorrow really hoping everything is ok my bumps massive lol so heres hoping.
hope ryan is such a little charater
yes pics are def needed on here
goodluck tomorrow ts
how is everyone else?


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Kelly :) 

I'm sorry you had so much pain with your mc. :hugs: I tried to do it naturally too but it just wouldn't happen on its own. :( Luckily, my second mc went much smoother (if you can ever be lucky with a mc)

I am sure you are going to get great news tomorrow! Will you get pictures? Speaking of pictures... where's that bump picture you were talking about before... ;)

If you post one I will post an updated 32 week bump picture. I have to warn you, though, I am as big as a house!


----------



## kelly1973

ok ts its a deal ill get oh to take a pic


----------



## too_scared

Yay!! I can't wait to see your bumpy!


----------



## too_scared

Motivation to get that picture!

See, as big as a house! (and blurry too. Oops!)
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks cropped.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kelly1973

no your not you look perfect xx im just charging phone so i can take pic i promise ill put one on lovely bumpage


----------



## pichi

aw you're not as big as a house hun, you look nice and neat. 

i miss my bump :( i wasn't as big with Xavier though...


----------



## kelly1973

well i changed my mind on mobile im bidding on this one instead
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130831574793?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1431.l2648


----------



## pichi

aw that's a cute mobile :)

this was my bump with Xavier (not sure if it was posted) & Pixie bump

Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/naked404.jpghttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/395.jpg


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, that mobile is super cute! I love the little animals :)

Pichi, your bumps were so cute! Did you always carry low or did your bump drop like that? 

I was just reading on the 3rd tri board yesterday that 2 ladies actually threw up when their bump dropped. I wasn't really expecting to feel anything (other than pressure) when my bump drops. I kind of expected to wake up one morning with a lower bump. :dohh:

Bare bump since you shared yours :)
 



Attached Files:







cropped 32 weeks bare.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pichi

you are very nice and neat :) with bumpage i always carried low (big hips ;)) so i never had that short of breath feeling - did feel like my hips were about to separate when sleeping though O_O


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab pics TS - you NOT as big as a house, lovely and neat. 

Kelly -Cant wait to see yours Kelly! I love both of the mobile you are looking at and I LOVE the one you are going to make Pichi. Also I hope you get some scan pics tomorrow too.

I didn't think I would as I was so uncomfortable but I miss my bump too.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :shy:

I really love feeling Finn move around in there, but to be completely honest, I am not sure I will miss my bump. :cry: I love being pregnant but now I just want Finn here and my body back to myself.

Pichi, did you get rib pain? That is one thing I am definitely NOT going to miss! I didn't think I was carrying very high but a friend of mine said I was. I kind of thought I was carrying in the middle.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I miss my bump. I miss feeling him move inside me. Nothing compares to that baby in your arms though. 
Was I the only team yellow? Apart from Fili? I loved it. I was team yellow both times and meeting your baby and finding out what you have been dying to know all that time is an amazing feeling. Both times I had the most indescribable feelings. With Edie I was thrilled - I really, really wanted a girl and finding out I had the daughter I always wanted was amazing. This time I thought I wanted another girl but when he was handed to me and I saw his little boy bits I was over the moon. I was so excited to know I was going to have a whole new set of experiences. But I totally get why people do find out. 
I would describe the pain of miscarriage as similar to early labour pains. The big contractions at the end are a different story, but they are something you just work through. I never had any pain relief with either of my labours until gas and air at the very end to push them out with. It's bearable. 
Hope that's so funny that Ryan said that! I'm pleased Keiron wasn't too bad with his injections. 
Pichi Louis has banana feet too, and massive hands. The midwife came this afternoon and he is still 7 lb 2 so that's really good news. Edie had lost half a pound by 5 days, to stay the same means I must be doing something right!
Back to bleeding etc I bled for 6 weeks with Edie, this time I have almost stopped bleeding. I did get some really horrendous pain in my back and uterus earlier this evening. I felt like I was having a prolapse.


----------



## kelly1973

yeh for bare bumpage pichi there some massive bumps i think im carring low when oh wakes up hes fallen asleep after his dinner this is a regular occurance lol ill gt him to take photo


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Mrs. M. :) I am going to do my best to get through it without pain meds. 

What a good boy, Louis! Great job Mrs. M.! :happydance:


----------



## hopeithappens

Mrs m just seen your pics of louis on the other thread how gorgeous is he, and yey for him staying the same weight 

Ts youve got a lovely neat bump

I miss my bump too its weird when you first give birth because even though you have your lo in front of you you still expect to feel kicks inside, well that might just be me :haha:

I bled for about 2 weeks with ryan really really heavily and kieron was 3 weeks but not as heavy 

Kelly cant wait to see a bump pic


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful bump Mindy :cloud9: you do not look like a house!! You look stunning :D x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies! You are making me blush.


----------



## Lozdi

All the lovely neat bumps are making me broody :rofl::rofl::rofl: 

I just mastered threading and using the overlocker! :coolio: It was the most frustratingly fiddly thing I have ever encountered. :dohh:


----------



## too_scared

The only time I have used a serger was when I used my mom's. She always threaded it. I am not looking forward to threading mine when I finally pull it out!


----------



## Lozdi

I hate 'instructions' so I turned to youtube! Just search the make of it and some useful results should pop up.


----------



## too_scared

Good idea! Thanks :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well done Loz :)

Thought I'd pop my bump pic in here too, even though its already in my journal :lol: 

This was my 22+4 shot:
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/0A89BA58-3832-4D8F-85CA-6B8DEE5909CF-5732-000002F062C39F40.jpg


----------



## too_scared

Love your bump! You are so cute!!


----------



## pichi

sergers are evil things to thread.haha.

mmm you have such a cute bump :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you :)

What's a serger? I feel left out lol x


----------



## pichi

a serger (or overlocker) is a machine that gives you neat seams when sewing... Gives the finish of shop bought clothes seams :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ahhh right is it not just like a sewing machine? Think I must be the least crafty person on here :haha: x


----------



## pichi

yeah a sewing machine that takes a few threads at the same time :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

No MMM. I am.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: Mrs M, I would love to get into crafty things but I am not very imaginative or patient!! :D 

How are you Louis and Edie? x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

In just bloody useless! And lazy! We are fine thank you although he has slept all day. I hope he is ok.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies mmm your bump is lovely it really suits you xx
im not crafty either i havent the patience lol
well my growth scan was perfect he measures right to date so have now been signed off by the consultant my next appointment is the 27th march 2 days before peanuts due date.
Ok well as promised as i never break my promises is my 28+5 week bumpage please excuse my messy house and my sloppy sweat pants comfy lol:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-09 15.55.23.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm sure he's fine, just all the excitement catching up on him :haha: glad your all ok :)

Awww Kelly that is a beautiful bump :cloud9: I wish I could do bare bump photos as I think they're lovely but my stretchmarks are horrendous.

Great news about the little man being signed off! Must be such a relief for you :D X


----------



## kelly1973

yes am relived my hed is banging think i wound myself up how you feeling kel?


----------



## kelly1973

ladies is this bag to small for my hospital bag ill have another for lo

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly -wonderful looking bump there!! and yay for being signed off after a good growth scan, you will be so relieved.


----------



## kelly1973

i have bump envy of other people mines not very round its kinda bumpy lol


----------



## kelly1973

pink what is the name of that monitor you have?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I honestly couldn't say Kelly as I didn't have one last time and I can't even remember what I took when I went in with Caitlin :lol: I'll probably just take our little mini suitcase and a hold all ... providing I'm not allowed my HB!

I'm ok, over did it today so trying to rest up tonight as I have another busy day tomorrow :(

The bumps lovely, it doesn't look 'bumpy' at all :lol: x


----------



## pinksmarties

This one Kelly

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Angelcare-...1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1357759314&sr=1-1-catcorr

Pichi has the same.

You bump is not 'bumpy'!


----------



## pichi

kelly your bump is a bump! haha not everyone looks like they're smuggling beachballs


----------



## kelly1973

pichi do you think that bag is big enough


----------



## pichi

it looks around the same size as the bag i took ^__^


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, your bump is awesome! Looks really great :happydance: And, what fantastic news about your LO measuring right on schedule. I am so happy for you!! :yipee: I hope your head is feeling better. 

MMM, I'm sorry your pelvis is hurting more today. But, I am glad your itching isn't quite so bad. I hope you are able to rest up well overnight.

Hi Pink, Mrs. M., Pichi, Lozdi, Hope, Debzie and everyone else! I hope you are all well :flow:

My OB/GYN appt went very well. She said that my pregnancy has been "text book". She was really great and answered all my questions. She said that they will delay cutting the cord if I request it but that it isn't standard. That makes me happy. Basically all my requests were able to be fulfilled. She said to write them down or just tell the nurses when the time comes. I think I will write it down in case I am not in the right state of mind when the time comes! :haha: She also said that they should actually have gas and air at the hospital by the time I go in to deliver! Yay! She said that should be good for me not wanting to feel loopy because if you just breath it for the contraction and then breath regular air after it will clear it out and I will feel normal. I am hopefully going to try this only.

Oh! And she said Finn is head down. She said she is sure he was when I saw my doctor last too since I have been feeling the same things. Personally, I think he has been head down since my 24 week gender scan. 

I hope you are all having a good evening/night!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like a brilliant appointment Mindy. That's great :) I think they've just changed out rules so that they always delay cord clamping if possible now if not I want delayed cord clamping too :thumbup: 

How's everyone today?

I've got my consultant appointment today so hopefully find out more about the open of action for my care now with this liver disease x


----------



## kelly1973

great news about your appointment mindy xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Great news about your appointment Mindy. Today was my first day alone with the two children as Mark was back at work. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) I am so glad it went so well. I was a little bit expecting a fight over some things. I'm really glad there wasn't!

MMM, I hope your appts went well. 

Kelly, I hope your head is feeling better today!

Mrs. M., that is wonderful that you had a good first day home on your own. :)

I hope you are all having a good evening!

I worked today and after being on the go all day yesterday I found it hard. It was the first day working that I actually was having a hard time. :( I am not used to this at all! I actually got quite a few BH today. The teacher I was in for today has an intern. I didn't really want to tell her that I was having BH and needed to sit down! :shy: I did go to the bathroom to get a little break, though. :haha: I am not working tomorrow so hopefully the rest will help. I tried to drink a lot of water in case that was causing the problem but all that did was make me pee more, which caused more BH. :wacko:


----------



## Lozdi

You must take it easy Mindy, trust your instinct and if you fee you need to sit down do it, no one will think badly of you for needing a little rest when heavily pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with Loz Mindy! If you need a break you need a break :hugs: How are you today?

How's everyone else? x


----------



## debzie

Your body tells you t rest Mindy so pay attention Hun. No body will think o
Less of you for having a moment. So pleased our appointment wen well. 

Mrsmigg gad your day went well.

I saw th midwife yesterday seems that the aspirin was keeping my bp in check. I was 158/92 and she checked it with both manual and electronic. She said. Have a full deck of symptoms for the dart of PE except the protein in my urine. In view of this the midwife is visiting me Saturday and ten go from there. See the consultant Monday. Worst case scenario I will be meeting my little girl sooner than I expected via elective c section.


----------



## Lozdi

debzie said:


> Your body tells you t rest Mindy so pay attention Hun. No body will think o
> Less of you for having a moment. So pleased our appointment wen well.
> 
> Mrsmigg gad your day went well.
> 
> I saw th midwife yesterday seems that the aspirin was keeping my bp in check. I was 158/92 and she checked it with both manual and electronic. She said. Have a full deck of symptoms for the dart of PE except the protein in my urine. In view of this the midwife is visiting me Saturday and ten go from there. See the consultant Monday. Worst case scenario I will be meeting my little girl sooner than I expected via elective c section.

They might not want to wait for the protein to appear, at least at past 36 weeks she will be fine, just a little small. Will the decision be made on monday?:hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. I got called into work again today but it hasn't been too bad. Just a few bh. I have an hour off right now and then home so all in all pretty good.

Debzie, like Lozdi said, after 36 weeks it is all ok :) exciting to meet your little girl a little early. Yay for a little girlie :) hopefully you find out soon what the doctors have planned. :hugs:

I hope you are all doing well. I can't type much since I am on my phone and it is annoying. :haha:

Have a good day :flow:


----------



## Lozdi

The overlocker is getting returned tomorrow....all its done since yesterday is pitch a fit and either unthread its self or jam. Its going bye byes! It will actually be quicker to make my coat by hand. :dohh:


----------



## debzie

I hope I will get an answer my last spot with him he said as long as I go past 36 weeks without symptoms and more specifically no protein I will be good to go for a vbac. I envisage close monitoring next week in day assessment and then they will make a decision. I just checked it on my dads bp machine and it was 158/105 oh dear.


----------



## pichi

if it makes you feel a little better Debzie an elective is a nicer experience than a EMCS :flower: hope you get your Vbac though :)

T_S take it easy woman, you are pregnant so don't feel bad for needing to sit down and take 5 or 10 minutes... that's the perks of being pregnant ;) no one will think any different. Good news on your appt too - it's good you're getting all your birthing wishes :)

how is everyone doing ? need to read back and get up to date hehe


----------



## too_scared

Debzie, I hope you get an answer soon. I agree with Pichi (even though I have no experience of either) I think an elective cs sound much nicer than having to rush in for one. :hugs:

I am trying to take it easy. Next week I am booked for 3 days so far but they will be 3 easy days so it will be good. :)

Quick question, it is normal for my tummy to be achy/tender now, right?

I hope you are all well. 

I am having a quick break now and then going to make supper. Our friend is coming over with her little girl. I am making homemade (gluten free) Chinese food :) Yum!

Have a great Friday night!


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies hows everyone ive been so busy with work im totally whacked my friends daughter was selling one of her prams shes totally spoilt its only been used once so spotless 120.00 over the moon about this told a friend of mine and she proceeded to tell me it was bad luck to buy a pram before baby was born and it would jinx it she knows what we have been through and this really upset me why do people just come out with such crap!!!!


----------



## hopeithappens

:hugs: kelly, some people just dont think before they speak, i think everyone has their own opinion on these bad luck things, i dont think theres not one of us who didnt buy their pram before the baby was born at the end of the day your hardly going to wait until you have your baby when you need it to go looking for a pram, i kept my pram at my mams house until a few weeks before i was due both times because i thought it was bad luck bringing them in the house, but it cant be that much bad luck as a few ladies on here did and they still went on with no problems to have their los


----------



## kelly1973

ive put it in the spare room xx
how you doing hope hows your little men ??


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Kelly :hugs: 

I think the majority of ladies on this site buy their strollers/prams before the baby comes. We actually bought ours last Wednesday. I didn't ever hear that before. Superstitions are silly. 

Sorry you are so busy with work. I am really hoping I can stop working soon. I am finding it really hard to be on my feet all day now. How about you? When can you stop work? I guess it is harder for you since you are self employed. Will your OH take over the responsibilities or will you hire someone? 

I wasn't expecting to get our stroller when I did but we were at the store on Wednesday and they had it on clearance for $90! We couldn't pass that up. 

I hope you are all well. :flow:


----------



## kelly1973

fantastic news mindy on your bargain, oh and i work together so he helps loads but i will try to go on as long as possible im a nitemare i like to do everything myself lol


----------



## too_scared

I'm the same about wanting to do things myself but I am getting to a point now where I am just tired/sore/achy. :( I hate that Shawn is doing so many more things for me but it won't be long and then I will be back to being able to do things again.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I was admitted to the ward on Saturday as my bp was up and ad a trace of protein. Once on the ward my bp came den a little but was still high. Ended up saying overnight and starting on a beta locker. Bp us now more stable. Vbac clinic the morning. I think I M&S have to opt if an elective c section. Trying o get tat in my head so I'm not too disappointed.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Debzie :hugs:

I'm so sorry you are having bp issues. I am glad it seems to be under control now with the beta blocker. 

I am not sure what M&S means, but I think that you definitely shouldn't be disappointed if you go with an elective c-section. I think the way baby gets here is not important at all as long as baby and mommy are happy and healthy. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

Debzie - sorry it looks like a elcs but as pichi said she had a fantastic experience with hers. 

Kelly - ignore people like that, stupid woman. I know some people believe in those things but I am forever putting shoes and gloves on a table only to get told off my my mother as she thinks it is superstitious. I bought my pram in advance and kept it on my spare room when it got delivered and we are all okay.

ts - glad you got sucha great appointment and got all the things you wanted. I am still surprised gas and air isn't available over there. It did make me feel a bit 'strange' I kept telling OH that the gas made me sound like a man which he though was very funny.

I also am one to do everything but I think it would be good practice just now for both of you to let your OH do more are you really won;t be able to do it all when your LO's arrive and trying (or feeling like you should) make it all the more difficult in the early days and weeks. So if you and OH get used to doing less/more now it will make things easier later. I know it stressed me out watching OH do things or having to ask OH to do things and seeing my house get messier.


----------



## too_scared

I'm hoping that I won't really mind the loopiness while I am having the pain as long as it goes away when I breath fresh air. My friend was able to get gas and air in the hospital she delivered in. I didn't realize that is what she got. She said it didn't help her at all. :( I guess the hospital I am going to deliver in is behind the times! :haha: 

I have a bit of a problem, ladies. I was doing ok with the stress of being PAL but I just found out last week that a lady around here lost her little boy. She was full term and in the hospital waiting to deliver. She was there to be induced (I think) because of reduced fetal movement and she lost him. She had to deliver him the next day. :cry: I feel so awful for her and her family. I am so, so sad. I am also so, so scared. 

Up until now I have been quite reasonable about fetal movement. I know when I am at work or busy doing something I may not feel him move. But, when I sit and relax I feel wiggles. Now I am worried about things like what if he is in distress and not moving while I am working and I don't notice so he is a few hours not moving by then before I get a chance to sit and notice movement. Or what about overnight. I am able to sleep through him moving around, even when he is having a party in there (I know because I have fallen asleep during more than one of his parties) so what if I sleep for a few hours but he hasn't moved then when I get up to pee and he doesn't move I just assume it is because he is sleeping (he doesn't always move when I get up to pee). I hate that all these stressful thoughts are going around my head. 

I am sitting here now feeling him squirming away but still I am stressed out. :(

(sorry for such terrible thoughts. :()


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big :hugs: Kelly, ignore people like that, they aren't worth your time. I bet she was one of these who believed the world was going to end in December too :winkwink:

:hugs: Mindy, don't apologise, I think no matter what stage of pregnancy we are, we will always worry about our baby's until they are in our arms :hugs: x


----------



## hopeithappens

Kelly were great thanks ryan is still a little tinker :haha: and kieron is great at the min hes having his first night in his own room in his cot tonight im hoping i get some sleep :haha:, we went to put the cot we kept off ryan together and it was so loose and wobbly weve had to throw it out i blame our old place as it was in a damp mouldy room for 2 years before we got moved here so thats probably why and we dont have the money to buy one until after this month, so yesterday afternoon my parents turned up at my door with a brand new cot and mattress from mothercare bless them, so grateful to them, now i cant wait to sort his room properly i thought we had another few months to do it but little man obviously had other ideas :haha: so ive instructed oh were doing it next weekend, just cant believe hes 2 months already 

Ts i think we all worry and worried throughout our pregnancies its hard not to sometimes :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

ts -I think we all have those thought, I know I did. Those that it happens is horribly devastating but it is very rare. You hope to get that far and feel everything is okay (and it will be) but something else makes us worry. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy I had the thoughts too. Now I worry about SIDS. It's normal but it doesn't make it any easier and it's horrific when we hear of somebody going through it. 
I found gas and air to be enormous relief but with both my labours I never got the opportunity to have any pain relief at all until it came to pushing them out, and they both came out with one push so it was nice just to have some relief at the very end. I think if I'd had it earlier in the labour it maybe wouldn't have been as effective. I'm not sure. 
Debzie I'm sorry you are going through this but like everyone says a planned section is meant to be so much better than an emergency one. 
Kelly I have stupid superstitions as well and I wish I didn't. Nobody ever came to any harm because a pram was in a house. Silly old wives tales.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :hugs:

I'm trying hard not to stress. That has been my plan this whole pregnancy, not to stress. Sometimes the thoughts just creep in. :( 

I think the worry during pregnancy just gets us used to the worry that we will now have for the rest of our lives. 

I have an Angel Care monitor with the sensor pad. I hope that it will help a little with the SIDS worrying. I'm not sure how much it will help since I am even paranoid with my friends' kids. I am just a worrier by nature. It really sucks sometimes.


----------



## kelly1973

big hugs mindy i get those thoughts i feel like its such a responsibility it really stresses me out


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How is everyone this morning?

I've got my liver scan this morning, not looking forward to it :( It's at 11.05am and I can't have anything to eat and only drink water until the scan. I don't normally have breakfast but typically I am starving this morning :hissy: 

Caitlin's already gone to school and Thomas is STILL asleep :lol: I'll have to get him up soon as he's at nursery today (they're quite flexible when I take him) If he's not awake in 5 minutes I'll have to go wake him up. Once he's at nursery I'm popping into my friend for a catch up before the hospital and then we may go for lunch after too :thumbup: x


----------



## kelly1973

hope everything goes ok today mmm i could never go without breakfast i would faint lol lunch with your friend sounds like an ace idea.
hope that was lovely of your parents to buy you the cot xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Kelly :hugs: Being PAL is so stressful. A "friend" of mine on FB (we "met" through a dog forum) is pregnant now and she announced it on FB as soon as she found out. She already got a new "baby mobile" (bigger car) and talks about being pregnant every day. She is about 8 weeks now. I wish her nothing but the best but I am always so worried for people when they do things like that. 

How are you doing today? I hope you are well :)

Hope, that is really great that your parents got you a crib! So nice of them :)

MMM, I hope the liver scan goes smoothly and that you don't have much waiting to do. I couldn't skip breakfast, I think I would pass out! Meeting up with your friend sound lovely and lunch afterwards is a fantastic idea. I hope you have a good day.

I hope you are all doing well :flow:


----------



## debzie

Mindy we all get the thoughts me included when I don't feel her move for a while I go and drink something sugary. I hate it. I agree with you on your friend. The other two girls at work tht were pregnant did exactly the same one had the nursery done and pram bought before she had her first scan. I was so anxious for her. The other told everyone on FBI as soon as she go her bfp at 5 weeks. Thankfully both ended up ok. I wanted today something but did wan to ruin their excitement. That's wt was robbed from us. Xx

Mrsmm I our be starving and such a bitch I hate bing hungry. Hoe you ave a god day after that an save your energy for tomorrow's busy day. 

Well I finally saw the consultant today after asking see him....they tried to fob me off with his understudy. I am now under the care of the hospital midwives day assessment once per week and consultant review each week. If my bp behaves then I can still go for vbac. He will only induce me by breaking my waters if try are able to o so.....no drug induction. So now we wait and see. My mam is looking after me put Emily to bed last night and took her to school ths morning. I'm now sat on the ouch whir she dies my ironing. I feel sooooo guilty though not used to doing nothing.


----------



## kelly1973

it will do you good debz you need the rest mums are great wish my mum and dad lived nearer. sorry to ask such silly questions but whats a vbac?
im ok mindy thanks for asking keep getting very painful digs in the ribs i recon hes got big feet like his mum lol


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Debzie. :) I know all use PAL ladies go through the same thing. I really wish we could all have that innocence. Life just sucks sometimes. But, I would never trade Finn for anything in the world. I can't wait to meet him <3

I'm glad your mum is there to help you. Please relax and try not to worry about it too much. I am sure she loves helping you out. :) 

It is getting so close for you now to meet your new little girlie <3

Kelly, vbac is vaginal birth after c-section (I think :)) I'm glad you are doing well. Yay for digs in the ribs! :haha: I get a bum in the ribs mostly. It is so achy. But, I love it!


----------



## debzie

Kelly Mindy was right a vaginal birth following c section. 

Well looks like we are finally moving Friday cannot wait.


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations Debzie! That is awesome news :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yey WTG Deb that's great news hope the move goes well.

I didn't get all the results from my scan but she did say that I have a gallstone, although didn't elaborate on anything else, I'll get those results on Thursday when I see the consultant. I did get to see baby and his heart which was perfect. So now it's a waiting game till Thursday x


----------



## too_scared

That is really great news about seeing your little man again :) I hope the results are good when you see the consultant on Thursday. Sorry to hear about the gallstone. :(


----------



## debzie

Good news mrsmm.


----------



## too_scared

Getting real now...
 



Attached Files:







crib.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It looks lovely Mindy. It's scary how close were all getting now isnt it!! X


----------



## too_scared

It really is!! 

Happy V day :happydance:


----------



## kelly1973

happy v day mmm mindy it looks lovely ill post a pic when im done im struggling with ideas for curtains for the nursery what are you doing mindy?


----------



## debzie

:happydance:I'm full term whoo hooooo.:happydance: little miss can stay put though for now until we move house which looks like it will be this Friday. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Happy v day missmm

Mindy lookin good. X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy full term Debz! Was great to see you and chat earlier :) x


----------



## debzie

Yeah was really good to se you too Hun. Very small world. Xx


----------



## too_scared

Yay Debzie!! Congratulations on full term :happydance:

Kelly, I'm not sure at all what I am doing for curtains :( I am never good with curtains. :haha: Right now I just have white blinds up to the window. I may do some panels on the side but I will really have to find fabric that I like. I can't wait to see a picture of your nursery :D

I hope all you lovely ladies are well :flow:

Is it normal to get period pains now? It has been quite bad off and on today. :( Also, my whole bump is tender. Is this ok, or should I get checked out? Thanks!


----------



## kelly1973

wow full term well done debz xxx thats so cool you bumped into each other
mindy i get pains feels like cramping and told my midwife she said sounds like constipation and it was but if your worried get yourself checked out xxx

how is everyone?


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Kelly. It could be constipation but I don't really know for sure. I have been drinking tons of water lately and have been doing pretty good in that department :haha: It really felt like period cramps. Lots of pressure down low and tightening in my tummy too. I am starting to wonder if maybe Finn is moving down some?? Still regular movement from him. 

How are you doing?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mindy it sounds a little like braxton hicks maybe? I'm not entirely sure, but if you ever are concerned please just contact your MW :hugs:

How's everyone today? X


----------



## kelly1973

how you feeling today mindy?


----------



## too_scared

Thanks MMM :) It is probably just BH. It seems like the pain and pressure down has been constant since yesterday afternoon (when I am up and around, not so much when I am sitting - although just as I am typing this it is happening... :wacko:) I don't really know, it could have been longer than that because I don't really notice much when I am working :dohh: If it doesn't calm down after a rest today I will call my doctor. (I wish we had mw's here!)

I'm pretty good, Kelly, thanks :) Not much change in the issues, but at least I slept pretty well last night. 

How are you ladies doing? 

I hope you are all well :flow:

Oh, the top story when I just turned on the news this morning was the helicopter crash in London. That is so sad! I hope you and yours are all safe and sound!


----------



## kelly1973

its horrid isnt it i rang my brother to make sure he was ok as this is where he works but all safe and sound, i will watch the news for the update on what happened


----------



## too_scared

I am so glad your brother and his co-workers are all safe. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Diapers!! <3 :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







diapers.jpg
File size: 60.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## too_scared

Re-done dresser/change table
 



Attached Files:







small dresser.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They're lovely Mindy I love them. Can't wait to see your finished nirsery! X


----------



## kelly1973

love the diapers mindy and that dresser is so nice cant wait to see the finished nursery xx


----------



## too_scared

Thanks guys :)

I hope you are all well :flow:

Off to work now :) Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies Mindy living the pucs Hun. Hope you had. Goo day at work. 

Day assessment went well this morning bp is behaving no protein in my urine. Was hooked up to the deal monitor for ages though as little miss decided it was sleepy time and they like to see variations so I had to wake her up. It was actually nice just to lie back andlisten to her for 40 mins. It's so relaxing. After that my day turned hectic, paying for Emily's bedroom furniture and ranging delivery. Then chasing up solicitors and changing addresses at the bank etc. I finally sat down after 9pm. I have promised myself I need to slow down. Let Chris take over. Cannot wait for it to be this time tomorrow.....tucked up in bed in our new house. Then to start the nursery.


----------



## too_scared

Wow Debzie! Super busy! I hope you are able to relax this weekend in your new house! :happydance: 

I'm really glad that your bp came back good today. I bet it was so great to listen to your little missy for that long <3 I can't remember, do you have any names picked out yet? 

I did have a good day at work, thanks :) I am subbing for my friend who is a sole charge teacher with only 2 students in the whole school. It is always a great day. The drive there was nice and clear and I didn't see any moose :haha: Also, I think I figured out why my tummy has been so tender lately. It is because when I am at work I will sit next to the students and then lean towards them to help them. I slouch and squish my tummy and that is what is hurting. Also, I noticed that when I drive I am slouching some. Today I made a conscious effort not to slouch and even though I caught myself doing it sometimes I did better and am not hurting so much today. :)

I hope you are all doing well and are having a good evening :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad your BP stayed down Debz :) fingers crossed today goes smoothly for you! 

Mindy that's good you've figured the pain out! When will you stop working? X


----------



## pichi

hey girls - just a quick pop in :)

how is everyone doing?! Debzie, glad your bp is behaving and no trace of Protein has been found :) moving house is so stressful isn't it! at least you'll be able to start the nursery :D will you have to carpet etc... or is that already all done for you? because that's half the battle in decorating a room hehe

t_s at least you have now pinpointed the cause of your sore tum! I'd say get a support band but i don't think that'd do much would it? :S


my baby is almost 2 months old now :( how did that happen so quickly :cry:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

2 weeks?! Eekkk it flies by doesn't it pichi :hugs:

I've got my emergency GTT today ... not looking forward to it! I hate lucozade normally never mind on an empty stomach! Hopefully I will get the results today x


----------



## pichi

with the GTT it wasn't lucozade i got (wish it was) it was this sugary stuff from a carton :haha: it's not that bad though :)

yeah, time is going too quick :( he's 2 months and Pixie has her application to pre-school in!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's what I thought but a friend of mine who had it done in April had lucozade at the same hospital so I'm hoping that's all it is :lol:

When will Pixie start preschool? Next January? x


----------



## pichi

her anti-preschool year will start December 3rd because she's 3 in November... scary stuff!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww I bet she'll love it :) x


----------



## pichi

i hope so! she is more than ready for it anyway. the plan today is bake some biscuits and she's asking for her baking apron haha (made her one out of 1 of my old ones)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope the move goes ok today Debzie. 
How many hours is Pixie doing? Edie has just doubled to 10 and she is shattered but loving it.
Hope the GTT test goes ok MMM. 
Kelly and Mindy hope you are both ok. Clo and Crayz have been quiet, hope they are both ok too.
My little man is getting so big! He takes up so much more room in his Moses basket now. He is such a guzzler. He is doing great though and we have had two good nights in a row = happy mummy.


----------



## pichi

shes not at playgroup just now mrs miggins but i think ill start putting her at 2 1/2 to build her up to the 12 1/2 she will be entitled to at 3 :) plus it gets her used to other kiddies more.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Is she only entitled to 12.5? We get 15 hours, but I'm not putting her in for 15 until September when she will become a "rising 5". She will be one of the eldest for starting school, as Pixie will, with a November birthday, and she will be so ready. She is already trying to read and can recognise most letters of the alphabet. Still not potty trained though, little monkey. She suddenly seems more interested though so while we are having a day in the house today she can wear pants, and have as many accidents as she likes. I bought her a new potty yesterday to try to generate a bit of excitement around it, and she has some new Princess pants so we'll see. She loves the Wizard of Oz and always wants it on, so I may sit her on the potty in front of that for a while.


----------



## pichi

ah fingers crossed the potty training goes well! Yeah pixie only gets 12.5h a week nursery but she starts December and will be 4.5 when she starts school. Is it different England ways?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes, they are entitled to 15 hours nursery from 3, but can't start school until the September before they turn 5. So my friends daughter who was born about 11 weeks before Edie starts this coming September at 4 years and 1 month but Edie starts September 2014, at 4 years and 10 months!


----------



## too_scared

MissMummyMoo said:


> Glad your BP stayed down Debz :) fingers crossed today goes smoothly for you!
> 
> Mindy that's good you've figured the pain out! When will you stop working? X

I'm so glad that I finally figured it out :) I worked today and barely have any pain. I still have quite a bit of pressure down, but I think that is because Finn has dropped! Seems early but even Shawn can see a difference in my belly. 

I was planning to work until the end of January but I think I will stop after next week. I have 3 days booked to teach next week and that might be it. 

How are you doing? Did you get the results from your GTT? 



pichi said:


> hey girls - just a quick pop in :)
> 
> how is everyone doing?! Debzie, glad your bp is behaving and no trace of Protein has been found :) moving house is so stressful isn't it! at least you'll be able to start the nursery :D will you have to carpet etc... or is that already all done for you? because that's half the battle in decorating a room hehe
> 
> t_s at least you have now pinpointed the cause of your sore tum! I'd say get a support band but i don't think that'd do much would it? :S
> 
> 
> my baby is almost 2 months old now :( how did that happen so quickly :cry:

I am not actually sure what a support band will do. :haha: Do you think it would help? I may actually have one already. When Crayz sent me the maternity clothes (thank you thank you thank you :)) she included a thick elastic band thing. I think it is for after baby comes but maybe it is useful now too? 

I can't believe how fast time is going! I can't believe Xavier is almost 2 months already! Time is really flying. 

I hope you are doing well :)



Mrs Miggins said:


> Hope the move goes ok today Debzie.
> How many hours is Pixie doing? Edie has just doubled to 10 and she is shattered but loving it.
> Hope the GTT test goes ok MMM.
> Kelly and Mindy hope you are both ok. Clo and Crayz have been quiet, hope they are both ok too.
> My little man is getting so big! He takes up so much more room in his Moses basket now. He is such a guzzler. He is doing great though and we have had two good nights in a row = happy mummy.

I'm well, thank you :) Starting to get a little worried about labour, the drive to the hospital, and the bleeding after birth. :shy: :haha: I guess all of that is not much at all compared to what we will be getting at the end of it all :)

I'm so glad that you had 2 good nights in a row with Louis :) That is really great. I can't believe how fast he is growing! That is really great. Good job momma! 

I hope you are well :)

Hi everyone! I hope you are all doing good and that you are having a great start to the weekend :flow:

Oh, my "lap"top doesn't really fit on my lap anymore. :dohh: :haha: I have to sit back on the couch not to squish my tummy and then my laptop is further down my legs a little and now I can barely see my screen! :haha: I think maybe after baby comes I will need to get my eyes checked again. I'm pretty sure they won't give you glasses when you are pregnant.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Next week sounds like the perfect time to stop working :) you need to relax before baby comes :)

Aww that's sooo cute :) I dunno what it's like in the US but I know they will still do eye tests when pregnant over here I think.

No I didn't get the results yet, going to phone in the morning x


----------



## hopeithappens

Hope the gtt went well mrs mmm

Ts glad you figured out what the pains were

Hi everyone hope your all doing well 

Im feeling pretty god damn miserable at the min, was cutting kierons nails today and he jerked and i caught the top of his thumb :cry: tried everything to stop it bleeding and it wouldnt so ended up at a+e so he now has nice bandage round his thumb, oh has been laid off from work as theres not enough work hes absolutly gutted not just about the money he waited so long for a job he liked doing and 5 months later it all comes crashing down, and to top all that off sean came back from his friends with no right indicator on the car as the car slid bumped up the kerb and into a lampost, they say it comes in threes so i hope to god thats it :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww hope big big :hugs: so sorry about Kieron, DH and the car. Don't very yourself up about Kieron's finger as we all do it! It will heal :hugs: I really hope DH finds another job soon, so sorry he's been laid off x


----------



## too_scared

MMM, I don't know what they do in the US either ;) :haha: I am in Canada :) I know that sometimes pregnancy can cause changes in vision. I am not sure what if what I am experiencing is pregnancy related, though, because my eyes were getting a little bad the last time I had them checked. I will get them checked one day. It isn't really all that bad, it is just small print further away that is hard for me to see. 

I hope your results are good when you get them back. :hugs:

:hugs: Hope :hugs: 

I'm so sorry you have had such a bad day. Poor little Kieron. I don't think that is the first time something like that has happened though. I think it is a very easy thing to have happen. I can imagine it still feels bad when it happens. :hugs: I'm really sorry to hear about your OH's job. That really sucks. It is so hard to find a job that you really like and then to have it taken away. :( I'm so sorry. That is really crappy about the little accident too. :( That is it now, that is your 3! I hope you have a good weekend!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Aw Hope! I did just the same thing to Edie when she was 9 weeks old. I was mortified, it bled loads. I dashed to minor injuries with her as well. It healed up in no time. So sorry to hear about the job and the car as well. Hope this is your run of bad luck over. 
My little man has been feeding non stop all day. I'm like a husk.


----------



## hopeithappens

Thanks ladies :hugs: its nice to know im not the only one to have done it, i know its really early but im wondering if hes started teething hes been funny with his bottles for quite a few days taking ages to finish and not sucking properly and hes spitting his dummy out to chomp on his hands and whinging sometimes when ive put the bottle in his mouth or dummy back in so im thinking his gums are sore, but i tried a number 2 teat so he didnt have to work so hard and he guzzled the whole lot in no time

Was quite impressed lastnight though i fed him put him down and he was asleep within 5 mins that was at 11pm and slept until 4am was back asleep by 4.30 woke up at 7.30 didnt even want feeding he just lay there grinning and gurgling, im so hoping this carries on :haha:


----------



## pichi

too_scared said:


> MMM, I don't know what they do in the US either ;) :haha: I am in Canada :) I know that sometimes pregnancy can cause changes in vision. I am not sure what if what I am experiencing is pregnancy related, though, because my eyes were getting a little bad the last time I had them checked. I will get them checked one day. It isn't really all that bad, it is just small print further away that is hard for me to see.

i'm sure it's if you are short sighted your vision changes slightly when pregnant but it's only a fraction :) maybe get your eyes checked anyways :flower: do you wear contacts?



Mrs Miggins said:


> My little man has been feeding non stop all day. I'm like a husk.

seen the pics of your little man on FB and my god his hair is so cute and fluffy looking :haha: he obviously enjoys his boobie juice too hehe



hopeithappens said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs: its nice to know im not the only one to have done it, i know its really early but im wondering if hes started teething hes been funny with his bottles for quite a few days taking ages to finish and not sucking properly and hes spitting his dummy out to chomp on his hands and whinging sometimes when ive put the bottle in his mouth or dummy back in so im thinking his gums are sore, but i tried a number 2 teat so he didnt have to work so hard and he guzzled the whole lot in no time
> 
> Was quite impressed lastnight though i fed him put him down and he was asleep within 5 mins that was at 11pm and slept until 4am was back asleep by 4.30 woke up at 7.30 didnt even want feeding he just lay there grinning and gurgling, im so hoping this carries on :haha:

sounds like he's getting into a real good sleep pattern :) poor buby if it is his gums :( teething to start is evil. we found that baby Oragel worked wonders :) one of the lovely girls from these boards actually sent me over 2 tubes :)

sorry to hear about you nipping wee mans finger :( these things happen and he's not going to remember it anyways so don't feel bad :hugs:


----------



## Clobo

Hey ladies

How are you all?? And those babies?? A massive *congratulations* to you new mummies!! And look at you guys that are still preggo, not too long to go, how exciting!!

*Mindy*, don't be scared chick, baby has to come out somehow and they will look after you, hopefully you will actually love the whole experience, I did and mine wasn't the easiest!!

Im so sorry I haven't been around .... I think babies must eat time ... especially now that Danny is a little older he needs more food, more entertaining and creates more washing!! We started having some really good sleepy nights but a week or so ago it all went a bit wrong and have to get up more for him ... combo of teething, hunger, leaky nappy, turning around etc! Found him wedged sideways in his cot the other night, not sure how he even got there!!

Anyway, tell me all your news, sorry I haven't had time to read back through all the pages, there is so much chat, if you wouldn't mind doing me a quick update Id really appreciate it!!:blush:

Here is a little piccy of Danny eating!! He is a real porker .... he is 19 lb now and in 6-9 month clothes already :headspin:

Hope you UK ladies are keeping safe in the snow ... or rather ice this morning :hugs:

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







458309_10151328870859039_828898819_o.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to see you Clo :hugs: glad your all doing well and Danny is just as scrummy as ever :cloud9: x


----------



## pichi

ah wow 4 months already! hehe he's a little cutie! doesn't look 19lbs. that's what pixie was at the age of one :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

He is gorgeous Clo.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies, lovely to hear from you clo thankyou for the pics hes as gorgeous as ever,time has flown im craping myself when it comes to giving birth trying to blank it out lol

miggins i love your new aviator i dont get facebook so missing out on all your pics dam
hows everyone else hope your all well xx


----------



## pichi

Mrs Miggins your new avatar is just so cute!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Kelly you'll cope a lot better than you think :hugs: 

Lovely avatar Mrs M x


----------



## Clobo

I agree, you'll just get on with it when the time comes!

Thanks ladies for the compliments on Danny, I think he is cute but then i am rather biased!!!

xxxx


----------



## too_scared

Pichi, I don't wear contacts, I don't have glasses either. The last time I had my eyes checked the dr said I had a slight prescription but he said it wasn't enough to make me want to wear glasses. It is time for me to get a check up again so I may have a bit more of a prescription now. I will make an appt. Maybe it will be after baby comes anyway since I am not sure when the eye doctor comes to our town. 

I hope you are well :flow:

Hi Clobo! How are you? Danny is gorgeous! Such a cutie :)

I know I don't really have much to worry about when it comes to labour because it has to happen and there is nothing I can do to change it! :haha: I will get through it and I will be happy for it. It is just the unknown now that is making me worry. :haha:

Kelly, how are you today? I hope you are well :)

Mrs. M., I hope Louis had a better night last night. I hope you are feeling less "husk-y" today! :hugs:

MMM, I hope you are having a nice restful day. I hope you are feeling pretty good today :flow:

Hope, I hope your day is going better today. Are you getting settled in your new house?

I hope you are all well :) :flower:

I think maybe nesting is starting at my house. I have started washing diapers and getting all ready. I am thinking I might start packing my bags soon too. I had planned to get the decal up in the nursery this weekend but I didn't do much of anything yesterday. :haha: I might get a start on it this evening but I kind of doubt that too since Shawn has a lot of correcting to do for work. Hopefully we can get it done soon! Shawn has mid-term exams this week so maybe we will get a little time in the evenings. Although he will have tons of correcting for that too... :dohh: It is never ending! :wacko: Right now I am boiling inserts for the diapers so I can wash them and get them all ready. I am planning to start washing and sorting clothes soon too. Maybe this week or this weekend. 

Have a great evening :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow when did you get to 34 weeks Mindy!! :wacko: hope you had a lovely birthday!! :D 

:happydance: for the nesting, would you like to come do mine too :winkwink: x


----------



## too_scared

I know! Where the heck did the time go?? :wacko: :haha:

Thanks :) I did have a great birthday. It was so relaxing. 

Sure, I'll be right over ;)

How are you today?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad you had a lovely day :)

I'm not too bad today, not looking forward to having to start the school runs again this week! X


----------



## too_scared

I hope the school runs go nice and smoothly. Are you taking them or picking them up?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm picking them up, but I'm taking them on Wednesday as my friend's at work early so she's picking them up instead, at least I'm not having to rush to get them both up out and ready for 8.30 now as I can take Thomas to nursery anytime between 9 and 10 :) x


----------



## too_scared

I'm glad you don't have to rush too much. :) I hope it all goes smoothly. Are you switching weekly with your friend?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

No she's doing mornings now and I'm doing afternoons. I done mornings all last year so it seems fair especially as it will be a lot easier once babys here because I'm not rushing baby to have a fees before we go to school. I will be taking the kids in the morning for a couple of weeks in September as that's when Thomas starts nursery ... where's my baby gone?! X


----------



## too_scared

That sounds like a fair agreement with your friend. :)

Time really flies, doesn't it?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It really does. Don't blink or you'll miss it honestly and I meant school not nursery! :lol: baby brain x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't believe how fast time goes when you have children. Clo is right, they eat time. I remember holding Edie when she was a tiny baby and wanting to freeze the moment because I knew it would be gone in a flash and I was right. 
Mindy I hope you had a lovely birthday. 
Ladies worried about labour - yes it does hurt but if all goes smoothly its really only the last few contractions that are horribly painful, the ones before that are almost a nice pain. And there is lots of pain relief available. I never had anything but gas and air with the final contraction with both mine due to my crazy quick labours but my friend was telling me yesterday how fantastic pethidine is. All you have to think is each contraction takes you closer to meeting your baby. As for the pushing, it's a brief, intense pain. I was terrified to push with Edie but it was over very quickly. She hurt more than Louis. He was very gentle on me, but his contractions seemed more painful. But if I could I would do it again.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Mrs. M. :) I had a great birthday. 

I know it is silly to worry about labour. I am not so much worried about that now. I know I will get through it. I am more worried now about the bleeding afterwards... :dohh:

I hope you are all having a good evening :)


----------



## kelly1973

hope you had a great birthday mindy xxx
thanks miggins im guna keep them thoughts in my head makes me feel positive xx
hope all you ladies are ok xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

The bleeding is nothing to worry about its just like an extended period! It's heavy for a day or two then it is quite light and it doesn't hurt. My bleeding has almost stopped this time, with Edie it lasted longer but wasn't a problem. The thing is, the whole experience is something that for the rest of your life you are going to remember with such joy and happiness so be excited about it! I felt like I'd properly earnt my stripes as a woman once I had my own birth story to tell. 
I have another bloody cold. Am I ever going to stop feeling like crap?


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Kelly :) I hope you are well :flow:

Thank you Mrs. M. :) I just always think the worst so I am a little stressed about heamoraging . I can't spell that word. :shy: I have to stop thinking that way. 

I hope you are well. :flower:

Well, off to work again. This is definitely my last week...

I hope you all have a good day :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Hope work goes ok Mindy.

:hugs: Mrs M hope it shifts soon!

How's everyone else?

I'm not liking this snow at all :grr: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm with you on that one MMM. I can't stand the bloody stuff! Having a day in the house today as both children and me have colds, and I don't want to go anywhere in this, plus I'm persevering with potty training. We had our first ever dry day yesterday - it only actually involved one wee on the potty as she had a long nap and I obviously put her nappy on for that, but we did go for a walk and she kept her pants dry the whole time she was awake and that's a great start so I really want to build on that. I may even keep her off Playgroup tomorrow I will see how we get on today.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope the bugs leave you alone soon hun. Keep all of you indoors to get rid of them!

Well I am absolutely ecstatic at the moment! :happydance: My GTT came back fine, my bile acids have gone from 164 to 4, liver function from 53 to 20! Bile acids need to be under 10 for MW led care and liver function under 30 so I'm really hoping when I see the consultant next they might think about transferring me to MW led care! X


----------



## kelly1973

wicked news mmm brill, i 3rd that on the snow i blooming hate it all the hens waters are frozen every morning so double the work grrrrrrrrr
hope you get better soon miggins you really have been poorly lately hope you get better soon xx
well i had my flu jab and whooping cough(lol think thats spelt wrong) my bloody arm feels like its guna fall off,done some more painting today nearly done really starting to look nice now.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It's bad enough that the rabbit's water bottle is frozen on a morning too! :lol:

I remember when I had my flu jab my arm ached afterwards too!! I'll be due to get my WC jab soon too x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mmm that's brilliant news!! I hope you get transferred back to mw led care. 
Kelly, my arm was sore for about 3 days with my jab! 
Massive success with potty training today! She was playing this morning and suddenly said "I need a wee", marched into the living room, pulled out her potty and took her trousers and pants down and sat on the potty and did the wee. She did this 3 or 4 times today, I'm thrilled. Still yet to master a poo but hopefully we will get there. May risk sending her to play group in pants tomorrow. 
I put this on Facebook but for non Facebook friends here is Louis pulling a hilarious "building up to filling a nappy" face
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/89B43C38-465D-4FDA-BD7B-1A352A6D95F8-5412-000005905FEDFA2C.jpg


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh wow well done Edie! That's brilliant! 

Awww he is adorable Mrs M :cloud9: Can you PM me your FB addrss so I can add you :) Will you be selling on Louis old clothes as I'd love that sleepsuit :winkwink: :lol: x


----------



## hopeithappens

Yey go edie :happydance: its mad how excited we get over a wee :haha:
Louis is sooo adorable 

Mrs mmm great news on your liver results

Kelly i remember when i had the whooping cough vaccine it felt like id been punched in the arm for days :haha:

Well kieron was doing great from about 8/9pm would sleep for about 5/6 hours, but now his gums are really sore he keeps knocking his dummy out to chomp on his hands then crying because he wants his dummy so hes not sleeping to well and taking about an hour to go to sleep after being fed, thought i had a couple more months until this :haha:, i know i should start going to sleep when he does but i love having some chill time on my own when theyre both in bed


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., I hope you and the kiddies feel better soon :hugs: what a great job, Edie! That picture is awesome! Louis is awesome!

MMM, that is the best news!! Yay! I hope you get your hb.

Kelly, are the chickens outside? We had super cold weather last week. It was -29 with the windchill! It is supposed to be cold like that again tonight :( I hope you are staying warm! I hope your arms feel better soon.

Hope, poor little Kieron. I hope you have a better night tonight. It seems so early for teething. 

I hope you are all good :flow: I am at the salon now getting my hair done for the last time before baby comes. Eek! Time is flying!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope :hugs: for Kieron, poor little man.

Sounds lovely Mindy, enjoy! When is your last day of work, Wednesday? X


----------



## too_scared

Thursday :happydance:

I wasn't supposed to work today but my friend mc'd yesterday. :cry: I feel so terrible. She was 7 weeks. I'm so so sad for her. I went into sub for her but I have to work at another school for the next 3 days. I planned for another sub for her for tomorrow.


----------



## kelly1973

miggins that pic is fantastic he makes your heart melt excellent news about edie bloody brilliant.
mindy its not that cold here i think the coldest its been is two years ago and it was -18 mind you im working out in it all the time it does get you down sometimes. i have the most horrid symptom which ive had since 6 weeks gross phlem in my throat makes me gag and flickers in my throat every time i swallow its soooo hrrid im not a smoker so dont know why ive been blessed,its getting worse i just cant get rid.
hope love your new aviator always giggle as imagine all the ladies turning laptops/phones upside down lol


----------



## kelly1973

mindy so sorry about your friend xxx


----------



## too_scared

-18 is so cold! I can't imagine working out in it!! Brrrrrr!

Sorry about the phlegm :( that really sucks. That is probably the worst part of having a cold and you have it for no reason (Well, except for you are pregnant!). I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So sorry about your friend Mindy. A friend of mine has just had her second loss, and you just feel so desperately sad for them don't you. 
Mmm I will be selling on some of Louis things but I can't part with that sleepsuit unfortunately, it was Edie's and it was her coming home from hospital outfit! I'm sure you can get one on eBay though, it's from Mamas and Papas "Zeddy and Parsnip" range. I decorated the nursery in Zeddy and parsnip for Edie. I love it!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry for your friend Mindy :( 

Kelly phlegm is the worst especially when pregnant :hugs: 

Mrs M please PM me when your selling :flower: Totally understand we kept Caitlin's coming home outfit too x


----------



## too_scared

You are right, Mrs. M., a good way to describe it. So desperately sad. :cry: I was crying on the phone with her last night. Her first pregnancy went great. I really wish this didn't happen to her.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I will do Mmm. Are you friends with anyone on here on Facebook? I will add you that way. You won't be able to add me unless we have mutual friends, my privacy settings are too high.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mine are the same Mrs M :lol: I'm friends with Mindy though if that helps will PM you my name x


----------



## too_scared

I think my belly dropped last week. I have had lots of pressure down and I have to pee every 10 minutes it seems. Haha! 

Please excuse the bad pictures and the bare belly, but what do you think? 33 weeks and 34 weeks (pink shirt). (Also, please excuse the broken tv that is STILL in our living room! It is over 120 lb and Shawn can't lift it on his own because it is too big to fit his arms around it and he won't let me help him!)
 



Attached Files:







cropped 33 weeks bare.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 4









cropped 34 weeks bare.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yes that's definitely dropped. Lucky thing mine didnt drop until about 39 weeks!!! Looking great Mindy, really well.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yup Mindy it's definitely dropped!! :happydance: how is everyone today? X


----------



## kelly1973

def dropped mindy ill add a latest one today and you mmm latest pic xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I just posted one yesterday in my journal Kelly :lol: I'll post it up here too. How are you today? X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

24+6 bump :flower:

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/233BC236-28EF-41E8-8E67-3DD813B59DBE-2853-000001FDC169E334.jpg x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) I knew it felt different. Do you think it could mean I could go early?

I am really looking forward to your picture Kelly :)

MMM, your picture is awesome. You look great. :)

Mrs. M., you are lucky you didn't drop until then! It is uncomfy. Haha! 

Hope you are all well :flow:

Off to work. 2 days after today :happydance:


----------



## pichi

t_s you may well go early but it just means he's getting in position :) 

mmm what a neat bump you have there! same with you t_s :D *rubs tum* i miss mine :(

EDIT: forgot to say it does look like you have dropped Mindy :thumbsup:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with Pichi hun, you may go early but it's just him getting his head locked into the pelvis ready for his entrance into the world :lol:

Thank you but I feel HUGE! 

:hugs: Pichi I know I am going to feel the same after this one, it's lovely to have them here with us but it's also lovely to feel their movements and kicks :( x


----------



## pichi

yeah, i'm going to have to be a super good girl if i want another :haha: realistically though for us 2 is ample. I just love being pregnant :blush:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I miss the kicks so much. And I know I will never be pregnant again so it is a bit sad! Mindy I was much more comfortable after my bump dropped, I carried so high I could hardly breathe! 
Mmm that's a lovely bump! Oooh major bump envy! 
Louis has gained 9 oz in 8 days, he is now 8lb 3. A pound and an ounce more than when he was born and an ounce lighter than Edie's birthweight.


----------



## kelly1973

mmm you have a lovely bump xxx
i recon just the one for me ill be 40 when little man arrives so recon ill be too old by the time i think about it again when i had the whooping jab yesterday the nurse gave me the leaflet with all the reactions dosage etc and on it it says do not give to pregnant women wtf now im worried for peanut
miggins brilliant news on weight gain
hi pichi how are you?
hope all you ladies are ok xxxxxxx


----------



## hopeithappens

Love all these bump pics, so jealous i really miss bein preg and miss my bump, its sad thinkin i may never be again but really not sure if i could do 3 :haha: oh wants his little girl 

Yey on louis weight gain mrs m thats fab

Kieron is now back on track with his weight he was 10lb 12oz two weeks ago and was 12lb 4oz today couldnt believe it a pound and a half in 2 weeks

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## too_scared

I think I am more uncomfortable now that my belly had dropped. I feel so much pressure down all the time and I am getting more BH. :wacko: Breathing is good, though! ;) 

To be completely honest I am not sure if I will miss my bump. :( I am happy to be pregnant but I think I will be even happier when the kiddo is here! Also, I want my body back to myself. But, feeling the wiggles and kicks is wonderful. <3

I am not sure if we will have a second. If we do, I really think we will end up trying sooner rather than later. 

Mrs. M., that is great news on Louis' weight gain! 

Hope, that is great for Kieron too! 

Kelly, I'm sure they wouldn't give the whooping cough shot if it is bad for pregnant ladies. I'm sure peanut is doing great in there! 

Hi Pichi and MMM :) I have a feeling that I might go early. I don't know why. I always felt that we will meet our kiddo in the middle of Feb. :)

I asked my mom how long she was in labour for. For me she was induced and was in labour for 13 hours. With my sister she went to the hospital when her contractions started and 20 minutes after she got there my sister arrived! Eek! I know that it doesn't mean anything for me but it makes me nervous! Maybe I will deliver at our hospital anyway :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's great Hope. Your upside down picture makes me giggle!


----------



## hopeithappens

:haha: ive tried everything to turn it the right way even turned the actual pic on my ipad upside down and it still went the wrong way :haha: ill have to go on the laptop and see of i can change it that way


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies we haven't got Internet access as yet so I'm on my phone and the signal is poor. The move on Friday was stressful as was Saturday trying to unpack. Lowly but surely we re getting there. Chris even put the cot overhear okay so I hopefully will have a nursery by tomorrow. My bp is behaving. Saw the consultant on Monday whom has no concerns at present. Day assessment thurs then see him again Monday. The following week which will by th day before my due dat he will examine me to see how ready I am. That s always a frightening thought. He examined me when I was pregnant iwith Emily and he has hands like shovels. The thought of tht may start labour sooner lol. I'm feeling so uncomfortable at the moment and have such an irritating tickly cough. Pulled all my stomach coughing. So that's me.

Sorry fir the selfish post will catch up properly when we have Internet. X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big :hugs: Debz. Now you can slow down for a bit!! Glad that the consultant went well too :) x


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Debzie :hugs: I'm sorry you are so busy :( I hope things settle down with the house soon. 

I'm really glad that you are going to get the nursery set up soon. :)

I'm so happy to hear that your bp is still doing well :happydance: I hope your cough goes away soon.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies. I've ten my stomach muscles laughing ended up going to my GP last night still won't give me anything though ar simple li cuts ans paracetamol. Went to day assessment today bp still fine and little miss is happy.


----------



## too_scared

I'm so glad to hear that your bp is still good :)


----------



## too_scared

It seems quiet in here again. I hope you are all well :)

I have my baby shower tomorrow. I am looking forward to it but I am also apprehensive. I feel so weird that they are throwing a party for me just to give us gifts. :wacko: I really appreciate my friend doing this for me (with the help of my mom through distance). I hope I don't cry. :dohh:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww it'll be lovely Mindy! I hope you have a lovely time, baby shower's aren't very popular over here, I'd love to have one :( X


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :) 

I'm sorry they aren't popular over there. It is too bad that you didn't have any :( I think it will be fun, but it is going to be very weird being the centre of attention. I don't usually do much to draw attention to myself :haha:

How are you doing today?


----------



## debzie

Hoe you have a good time Mindy. One of the girls at work is having one but that's the first one I have known over here. 

Well nursery is getting there Chris put the cot together then when I went to put the bedding in realised that he had put the posts in The wrong way around so you couldn't adjust the height. Cue some swearing on his part. Its fixed now will post pics when it's finished.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Debzie :)

I'm glad to hear that your nursery is coming together. I'm sorry that your DH put the crib together wrong. :wacko: I can't wait to see pictures!! I love seeing nurseries :)

Speaking of nurseries, Shawn and I got our first tree up yesterday :happydance: We are hoping to get it finished tonight!
 



Attached Files:







1st tree up.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kelly1973

mindy enjoy your day i hope you have a lovely time your nursery is coming along great xx
debz oh my god not long now cant wait to see nursery pics
hows everyone doing???


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Kelly :)

How are you doing?


----------



## too_scared

Trees are done! Now we need the molding and to switch out the electric sockets and light switch. Then I need to wash the clothes/blankets/sheets etc and sort and pack it all away and I will be done! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







trees done.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kelly1973

wow mindy that looks amazing your soooo clever xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Can't wait to see the nursery pics Debz!

Wow Mindy that is amazing well done!!!

How are you today Kelly? X


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) We are so happy with it. It was a lot of work but totally worth it! 

How are you all today? I hope you are all well :)

I have been sleeping 1/2 the night on the couch lately. I start sleeping in the bed and then it gets to painful so I go down on the couch. :wacko: It sucks! At least I am able to get some sleep down here. 

My inlaws are coming for the night. My MIL is coming for the shower and my FIL is going to help Shawn out with some electrical work. It is wonderful to have an electrician in the family! :) The previous owner of the house painted over all the electric sockets so he switched them all over when we bought the house except for the ones in the nursery because at the time our ferrets were living in there! Haha! The previous owners even painted over the light switch! What the heck. people?!? :dohh: Haha! Anyway, soon it will all be nice and new looking! Wooo! 

I hope you are all having a great day! I am off now to get some house work done before they get here. :) I broke it up between today and yesterday so it wouldn't be too much.


----------



## kelly1973

Hey ladies, hope your all ok well i had my midwife appointment today all well baby head down and measuring to date so thats good,she told me that after i give birth the hospital will ask me if i want the injection to help the placenta come away or if i was guna wait naturally of cause i had no idea lol whats your views on this ladies? is it best to have the injection ?
im fine mmm mindy thanks for asking been a tired bunny today recon the cold wether doesnt help wears you out.
hows everyone doing/
How did the baby shower go mindy?


----------



## too_scared

That is such great news about baby, Kelly :) I am so happy to hear he is measuring right! That is the most wonderful thing of all! 

About the injection, I'm not really sure. I am curious to hear what others say about it too. I have done a little research about it but am still unsure. From what I read you could possible hemorrhage if you deliver the placenta naturally but if you have the injection it could make you nauseous and vomit. I am not sure if there are other negatives to it. Right now (almost 3:30 in the morning) my brain doesn't seem to be functioning enough to find out. :haha:

I'm sorry you are so tired. I hope you aren't pushing yourself too hard! You don't want your little man making an appearance too early! 

The shower was wonderful. :) The games were fun, my friend was so creative with them. She had a Guess the Flavour of Baby Food game but I was too chicken to try them! Haha! She also had a scrambled word game, a Scattegories game, a memory game, a guess the number of items game, and also the ladies had to estimate how big around my tummy is. One lady guessed it almost exactly. Everyone else over estimated! They had to cut string the length they thought would go around my tummy and then I measured it against the piece that I actually put around my tummy. I got SO many wonderful gifts. I got 2 homemade quilts. I love them so much. My mom also made a bunch of other homemade things. It was great. The cake was really funny. My friend got it made by a local lady and she is not used to working with gluten free cakes so it didn't really rise like a regular cake would. It was supposed to be a bump but just ended up being a torso... with about an inch and a half of buttercream icing on top! :haha: She tried to make a bump from icing but it would have needed at least another 2 inches of icing! As it was the cake and the icing were about equal in thickness. :haha: It was very pretty though, with sparkly fondant decorating it. 

I hope you are all well. I guess it is a sensisble hour in the morning where most of you are now. :) I am going to try to get a few more hours of sleep here on the couch. I hope you are all having a good start to the day :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The cold weather definitely doesn't help energy levels!!

I had the injection with both of mine and had no side effects at all ... I think I delivered the placenta within 15 mins or so with both of mine :thumbup: I'll be getting it again 

How is everyone today? x


----------



## too_scared

I had a big post all done up and then I did something and erased it all :( Then my in-laws got up and I didn't get a chance to get back here until now. 

I am going to ask my OB/GYN about the injection when I see her again on the 6th. I am not sure what the policy is here for it. I am going to have delayed cord clamping so if I can get the injection after all that and pass the placenta in a few minutes and not risk hemorrhaging (or vomiting! blah!) then I will do it. I don't want to wait for too long to pass it. 

I woke up this morning with the worst pain in my back (kidney area??). It was so bad it was hot, sweaty, and nauseous with it. I wasn't laying on my back, I was still in a sitting position. I think that maybe I squished something when I was asleep. It was awful. I was actually on the verge of tears from it. Blah! Luckily it passed soon after. I am going to have to find a new way to sleep. :wacko: Maybe I am going to have to sleep in the chair we have for the nursery. That chair really feels good on my back.

On the topic of kidney area... is it possible to have a UTI and not have any symptoms? And then have it like that for so long that it travels to your kidneys? At my last doctor appt they found leukocytes in my urine and the doctor asked if I had any symptoms of a UTI. I don't have any symptoms and I have never had a UTI before so I am not really sure what to look for. I do get period type pains every now and then but they pass. I woke up with that pain this morning and I have had pain similar to it on Friday. I think it is just my back, but now I am worried. I am going to call the doctor on Monday to see if they did a culture on my urine to see if I do have an infection. Blah! 

Sorry for complaining so much. :( I suck! I try not to complain too much but, boy, I am getting uncomfortable. What we women have to go through... Haha!

MMM, I loved that video you linked on FB. It made me giggle a little about the men not being able to take it for all that long. What would they do if they had a 10 hour labour or worse?? :haha: 

How are you all today? I hope you are all well :)


----------



## Lozdi

Hi ladies :hugs: Its super hectic here, hence the quietness on my part. The BIG Fella....has 2 bottom teeth just popping through! A little scary, because he is still on just booby juice...but he hasn't bit me with them yet. 

On the subject of that injection, it really is a matter of personal preference unless medically you NEED it. The differences are without the injection you bleed more immediately after giving birth, but less after...and with it you bleed less immediately after birth and more after. Actually hemorrhaging dangerously after birth is not common. There is slightly greater chance of having retained placenta if you take the jab, because it makes you contract and if the placenta doesn't get out in time, you can end up needing to go into theater for manual removal. (Doctor's arm up your twinkle, to be blunt) The possibility of that, scared the bejezus out of me, no way would I have that injection, unless my midwife who I trusted completely, swore I needed it to prevent a dangerous emergency. Thats my take on it, you have to do your own research and decide which option you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Lozdi. That was the negative for the injection (retained placenta) that I read about but forgot all about (can you say sleep deprived!! :haha:)

I can't believe big fella has 2 teeth on the way already! If you get a chance I would love to see a new picture :) How have you been?


----------



## kelly1973

thanks loz well thats sorted that im guna delay and opt out of the injection unless i really need it, loz can we see some pics xxx
ts im sorry you are pained i think a visit to the docs is a good idea oh lordy you are35 weeks how exciting not long now xx


----------



## kelly1973

lol mindy we both posted same time


----------



## too_scared

I know, I can't believe how fast time is flying!! It is getting scary now. We are getting the nursery done, but I don't have the wipes cut and sewn yet. I think that job is probably more important than getting the molding up, I think we will need wipes pretty much right away! :haha:

I am going to spend the next few days getting the quiet books I was supposed to finish for Christmas done and then I will start on the wipes. They should be really quick, just cut them out and serge around the edges. Not too bad. :)

How are you today, Kelly?


----------



## kelly1973

yeah doing ok im getting excited now very nervous but very excited i have more time then you to get sorted but its just going so fast


----------



## too_scared

You don't have much more time than me! ;) We will get it all done! Don't worry :)


----------



## kelly1973

you bet we will xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies how is everyone xx


----------



## too_scared

Hi Kelly :)

How are you today?

I'm doing good. Tried another solution for sleeping last night and it worked pretty good. Poor Shawn won't fit in the bed with me and all my pillows soon. :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

try explain would love some tips i struggle to sleep i get pain in my left shoulder and my left hip where im always lying on my left side lol.
its wierd the movement has changed recently its more like rolls few kicks here and there


----------



## too_scared

Baby is running out of room! :) I don't get as many kicks now either. When I do get them my stomach really pops out! It is really funny looking. I have a lot of rolling back and forth too. You can watch his little bum move from one side to the other under my ribs. It pokes out my tummy and slowly moves from one side to the other. Freaks Shawn out! :haha:

I have a snoogle so I always keep that so that it goes down my back when I am on my left side. The top hooks around so I can put my head on it and the bottom hooks around to go between my legs and under my bump for support. I pull it tight from the top and bottom to get it nice and snug behind my back. That is usually how I sleep but since I have been having so much pain in my left hip I keep waking up on my back. I have been trying to keep the pillow tucked under my right hip (because that is the way I end up rolling when my hip hurts) to keep me from laying flat on my back. But, I still end up scooting the pillow out of the way. :wacko: Last night I took a regular pillow and tucked it under the long part of the snoogle and that really propped it up so I couldn't scoot it out of the way and I couldn't lay very flat at all. It worked quite well. Only problem I had was getting up to pee! :haha: Since I sleep on the right side of the bed the pillows are all lined up down the edge of the bed so I have to figure out how to sit up (so hard with this belly!! :haha:) and then I have to climb over my mountain of pillows. Haha!

If my explanation is bad let me know and I will take a picture of my pillow set up :)


----------



## kelly1973

i got ya i havent got a snoogle but kinda arrange 4 pillows around myself lol poor oh doesnt stand a chance getting near me lol.
Did you get a tens machine recon im guna get one my midwife said there good there very cheap on ebay like a tener, wonder if there all the same or stronger ones to buy


----------



## too_scared

I decided to give paint a try... I am not a good artist! Please don't laugh :haha: I think that you could totally do something similar with regular pillows.

I have decided against the tens machine. I hope that it wasn't a mistake. That is a great price for you to get one!!
 



Attached Files:







pillow arrangement.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kelly1973

wicked pic fanks xxxxx what made you deciede against the tens machine?


----------



## too_scared

Just because I would have to order one and who knows how long it will take to get to me. Usually things take 3 weeks up to 6 or more since we live in the middle of nowhere. :haha: I know I could have done it earlier but I am really good at procrastinating. :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think Pink was planning on using a tens machine but not sure if she did. I was thinking about using one but like Mindy I take procrastination to an art form. Being as I wasn't offered any pain relief at all because the bloody midwives didnt think I was in labour until Louis' head was hanging out of me I kind of wish I had.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great pic Mindy :lol: 

I must admit I did love my TENS machine but its each to their own. 

How's everyone? X


----------



## pinksmarties

I did hire a tens but never got to use it as not allowed due to the other machines in the room (electrical interference) couldn't even use my ipod!


----------



## too_scared

I should have taken you up on your offer to mail me one, MMM. I am just such a procrastinator. Haha! Oh well, I'll have to do it without now. If we decide to have a second I will get my butt in gear faster... Like at the beginning of third tri! :haha:

Hey, I thought I did a pretty good job with that picture! :haha: 

I hope you are all well today :)

I am babysitting my friends little girl ALL BY MYSELF. Hahaha! I already had to change her diaper. It was so poopy! Not too bad for a first diaper change :wacko: :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: I wish I was a procrastinator but I'm way too organised :lol: baby has everything now apart from the car seat base and nursery decorations/bedding :haha:

How's everyone today? X


----------



## too_scared

I am not procrastinating about the stuff for baby, thankfully. We are pretty much all set except I still need to cut and sew the wipes. Not too much left to do :)

I am so sleepy today. I am hoping I don't fall asleep when Azelyn goes down for her nap! I won't let myself. :haha: 

How are you today?


----------



## kelly1973

wow thats good ladies i have to get an angel care monitor and buy curtains for the nursery then get bits pieces for my hospital bag then im all set is it too early to get excited as i really am lol


----------



## too_scared

It's not too early at all, Kelly! :)

I have nothing for my bag at all. I don't even know what to pack. :dohh: Well, I know what I need but I don't know what clothes to pack. :wacko: I know I really should have it at least started by now. Procrastinating again. 

How are you today Kelly?


----------



## kelly1973

im ok very tired but that seems to be the norm now im not sure what to buy to give birth in any suggestions ladies?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm doing good today thanks Mindy although I just got stuck in the bath :blush:

I haven't bothered with a baby monitor this time. We did with Caitlin and Thomas but now we don't really feel we need one. Baby will be downstairs with us till we go to bed then he'll be in our room. We may get one when he's a little bigger x


----------



## hopeithappens

Kelly if you have an old nighty or any nightie thats what i wore and course its not to early to get excited, im excited for you all cant wait to see all the new babies 

Hope your all well :flower:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly I got a cheap nightshirt from Peacocks I think I paid less than £6 for it. Wear anything you don't mind getting blood on!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Like the others said I used a nighty I think I used the same one with Thomas and will be this time too :) x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What a nice trip to B and B this is. Just seen news of 2 bfp's, Ummi and Dodger, and news of a rainbow baby born to one of the recurrent miscarriage girls. So glad I popped on tonight!


----------



## hopeithappens

Yey to the rainbow baby and the new bfps its so nice to goingback to the other thread and seeingnew bfps 

If anyone wishes to add me to facebook just look for jill holmes my 3 boys are my profile pic oh has ryan and kieron on his knee


----------



## too_scared

Oh, Mrs. M.!! That is wonderful news :happydance: 

I am going to have to shop for my hospital bag. :wacko: I don't really have any clothes to take with me. I don't wear nightgowns so I have to get something like that. I also have to get some tank tops (I'm not sure what you guys would call them, sleeveless shirts) that will hopefully allow for easy bf'ing. I also have to get some underwear that I will be tossing after and maternity pads... so basically everything I need for my bag! :dohh: :haha: Oh, I also only just ordered some nursing bras yesterday so hopefully they will be here in time!

MMM, I'm sorry you got stuck in the bath. :( I am sorry you are having so much pain. :hugs:

Kelly, I'm sorry you are so tired. I know just what it is like. I like to think that it is preparing us for what is to come with our LO's. 

My tummy is tender again today. It is from babysitting today. I sat on the floor most of the day with Azelyn. I had quite a few BH's today too. :wacko: Also, having a 17 month old climbing all over me didn't help! :haha: She is pretty small for her age, though, so that is a plus at least! Haha! It was a fun day! Lots of reading of the same books over and over and over and over and over... :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww glad you had a lovely time babysitting Mindy :) Your a natural :winkwink:

I've done my errands for this morning so now I'm chilling until I have to pick T up from nursery! X


----------



## too_scared

Thanks for saying that MMM. :) I really feel far from being a natural but it is nice to know I can spend all day with a kiddo and come out alive at the other end! :haha: 

I hope you are able to rest up well until you have to pick up your little man :) How is your pelvis today?

Hope, I tried to find you on FB but I think I will have to have a look on my computer rather than my phone. :) I hope you are well :)

I think I am going to have to teach one of my doggies to tell the time. He got me up 15 minutes before the alarm to go out just now. :wacko: I was awake anyway, but he only wanted to go out so he could get more "go to sleep" treats. He is too smart for his own good sometimes! 

(typing on my phone is a pain in the backside!! :dohh:)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: It's good you can get some practice in before little man comes, I wish I'd had some experience first :haha:

Pelvis is being naughty again today :grr: so I'm resting until I need to pick T up at 1.30 x


----------



## too_scared

I don't know if one day really counts as much practice :haha: But, I will take it! 

I really hope the rest now will ease up the pain a little :hugs:

Well, it's official. Shawn and I are sick. I was trying to shrug it off for a few days now but, nope, I'm sick. :( It is just a cold but still no fun.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies

That's great news mrsmigg so need to catch up on my threads. 

Miss ok sorry your having a bad say and I can empathise with getting stuck in the bath, rest up Hun. 

Mindy his hope you feel better soon I will try and find the list of stuff in my hospital bag. 

Hi everyone else.

Arm bp us behaving had a sweep on Monday on examination I was 2cm dilated cervix is still long but soft. Had what I think was. She yesterday an today. Loads of (tmi) thick mucus but t wasn't tinged with blood. Ad nightly pains since but nothing much.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Debzie :) I would love to see what you packed!

How exciting how close you are!!! I can't wait to see a picture of your new little girlie. <3 I am so happy to hear that your bp is still doing well.


----------



## debzie

This is taken from my journal. 

Looked on the first tri thread which is good plus the mothercare site. 

Because all my newborn clothes are different sizes I decided to pack some up to 7lb some to 9lb and the 10lb ones so my list is as follows. 

Comfy tracks and black top to come home in. 
Big knickers x5
Nursing bra and pads.
One black nighty and a navy one to labour in and another to change into so that's three in all.
Maternity pads plus the Kotex night pads as I would recommend them for when your waters go.
Some disposable briefs.
Cereal bars and lucozade.
Toiletry bag and dark towel.

Baby's bag 
Four sleepsuits and vests
Scratch mits 
First outfit with hat
Coming home outfit
Muslins x3. 
Snowsuit.
A dog that Emily bought the baby.

Then the change bag with nappies etc in.

Hope it helps. X


----------



## too_scared

Thank you so much! That is super helpful :)

I am washing the baby's things right now. I keep seeing all the little outfits that I want to take to the hospital. :haha: I will have no problem packing his bag.


----------



## debzie

No problem Hun it took me ages to ack mine and repackage it when I wanted to make sure. Problem is now ts that long since I packed it I cannot remember was in it lol.


----------



## too_scared

Haha! That is funny :) 

I won't have that problem since I really won't be able to pack mine until next week. :dohh:


----------



## Lozdi

I tried a TENS machine with my first, hated it- I did not enjoy being electrocuted in addition to being in labour :haha: Some people swear by them, but I swear at them.

Here is a pic of a smiley thumb sucking Big Fella :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN9293.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## too_scared

Awwww, Lozdi! He is adorable!! <3


----------



## debzie

Loz he is just sooo cute. X


----------



## hopeithappens

Awwwww hes sooooo lush loz


----------



## Lozdi

He is a real sweetie, but VERY loud in the night when we go to bed! Happy loud, not upset loud, I find it adorable but my other 2 are getting a little taste of what it is like to have disturbed sleep! I think its lovely that he finds bedtime to be so much fun he needs to vocalize loudly about it :haha:


----------



## too_scared

That is really cute :) I love it when babies are talkative <3


----------



## marcy711

Hi everyone,
My name is Marcy last year I had a molor pregnancy which only ends in a dnc.
I currently I'm four days late with other early signs I'm afraid to know for sure knowing that there's a chance it could happen again. 
Any advice?


----------



## pichi

sorry i must have unsubscribed from here! How are all you lovelys getting on? 

tenzin is so cute! Cant believe how quick these babies are growing!!


----------



## debzie

Welcome marcy to our little group. 

Our mantra has been to take each day as it comes and celebrate each milestone. Today you are pregnant and deal with tomorrow's events as they arrive. We all struggled and continue to struggle but have found that doing it together makes things easier. I really hope this is your rainbow. 

Hi pichi good to hear from you.

Afm. Up most of the night with mild to moderate contractions comin every hour or so. Then they stopped at 6am. Had one since. Went back to bed after getting Emily ready for school and got up at lunch time. Feeling sore now with some backache just hoping that this is he start.


----------



## too_scared

Welcome Mercy. I echo 100% what Debzie has said. I don't know where I would be without these lovely ladies. 

Hi Pichi :)

Ooooooooh, Debzie!! How exciting!!! I hope this is it. Good luck :happydance:

Guess what?! Guess what?! Guess what?! I finally got my butt in gear (nesting, maybe??) and I got all the baby's things washed and sorted yesterday and that lead to me getting Finn's bag packed AND mine! Wooooo! :haha: The only things I don't have packed in my bag right now are the things I need to buy when I go into town next Wednesday.

This is what I have in Finn's bag:

2 warm sleepers with hats
2 newborn sized sleepers
2 0-3 month sleepers
2 cute little hats my mom knit
a fuzzy sweater
a fuzzy going home outfit
some socks (in case he has his mommy's feet!)
2 receiving blankets (similar to muslin clothes)
some disposable diapers and baby wipes (I will start with the cloth diapers when we get home)
I also have the carseat ready to go in the car and a warm bunting bag (I think that is what it is called!) that has a slot for the carseat straps to go through. I am also making a blanket for the carseat as soon as the blanket comes out of the dryer. :)

Oh, we are also getting a special little stuffie for him when we go shopping on Wednesday.

Should I add some undershirts to put under the sleepers? I have some long sleeve ones and short sleeve ones. What do you think? Is there anything that I am forgetting?

For my bag:

I have still to buy maternity pads, travel sized toiletries, a night gown for delivery, 2 pairs of yoga pants, and some tank tops

Right now I have:

some pj pants
2 t-shirts
1 long sleeve shirt
1 pair of yoga pants 
1 cardigan 
1 hoodie
slippers
underwear that I am ok with tossing
some warm socks and some less warm socks (did I mention I get cold feet... :haha:)
breast pads
lanolin cream
some gluten free snacks
I didn't put drinks in my bag because I plan to drink water - I am not really a fan of juice or Gatorade or anything like that

I will put some nursing bras in when they come in the mail. Hopefully they will get here in time! I am thinking I will pack one that is like a sports bra and one with formed cups for coming home. :)

Is there anything else I should add to that one? 

I am going to get Shawn to pack a bag this afternoon.

Thanks guys! :flower:

Oh, I am going for a scan today :) My doctor has been telling me he wanted me to get a growth scan since about 30 weeks. It is just his routine to get one last scan at the end to check growth and estimate size. I am really looking forward to it. It is in about 3 hours. :happydance:

How are you all today?


----------



## kelly1973

great news your getting sorted mindy how did todays scan go? did you get a pic


----------



## Lozdi

marcy711 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Marcy last year I had a molor pregnancy which only ends in a dnc.
> I currently I'm four days late with other early signs I'm afraid to know for sure knowing that there's a chance it could happen again.
> Any advice?

Hi there :hugs: Sorry for your loss. The chance of a molar happening again is very small, and I presume you will be watched closely just incase...all you can do is take one day at a time. There is a lot of support here to help you get through wobbles. :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Kelly :) I am proud of me for being so prepared :haha: Usually I am not this prepared for anything! 

I did get some pictures from today but it was really hard to get good ones since he is so far down. I will try to remember to post one. She tried really hard to get a good picture (she actually hurt my tummy a little from pressing so hard) but Finn just wouldn't cooperate. :haha: The estimated weight is 4 lb 14 oz. 

How are you today?


----------



## kelly1973

yes im fine we are just putting curtain rods up in peanuts room and ive ordered the curtains off ebay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/37074836...eName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

these are the ones i bought


----------



## too_scared

Those are so nice, Kelly! :)

I don't have curtains in our nursery. I have white blinds that seem to look ok for now. I really have no idea what to do for curtains. Actually...while I am sitting here typing this, maybe I do have curtains that will work. I have some nice green ones that should go well :) Yay! Thanks for helping me work that out, Kelly! 

How are all you ladies today?

I am sicker today :( Boooooo. My throat is bad and I can't talk well. I am not sure if you guys watched the show Friends, but Shawn keeps asking me to sing Smelly Cat in Phoebe's sexy voice. :haha: Hopefully this is the worst that it will get and I will start feeling better soon. If not I will probably have to go to the doctor. Blah!


----------



## too_scared

Oh yeah... 30 days today!! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

too_scared said:


> Oh yeah... 30 days today!! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance:

Wow!! So soon!!

Your post just made me realise today is Double Digits Day! Eeeek.


----------



## too_scared

Yay!! Double digits are so exciting! I remember posting that :) Time really flies!


----------



## too_scared

Debzie, how are you doing today?? I really hope that was it for you last night and you are snuggling both your girls today. :)


----------



## kelly1973

i love the smelly cat song lol, time is flying its scary


----------



## too_scared

It is scary! But we can do it! Right?!? :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

sure can sooooooooooooooooo excited scared lots of emotions mindy you guna drink rasberry leaf tea when its nearer?


----------



## too_scared

I'm not really sure what to do about that. I have to drive at least 2 hours (depending on the weather) to get to the hospital. I don't really want anything that will speed up labour. I am completely ok something that might bring labour on sooner, though! :haha:

Are you planning to use RLT?


----------



## debzie

Sorry ladies I'm still hanging in here. Spent the day with my mam shopping for stuff for the house bought too many cushions whoops I love cushions. Chris decorated the lounge while we were out. It's looking more like home now. Maybe tats what I'm waiting for my nest being finished lol.


----------



## kelly1973

not sure mindy think ill give it a go i dont want to go over 40 lol
hey debz glad you had a good day shopping cant wait for your lo to be here xx
ladies are there any disadvantages rlt?


----------



## debzie

I tred it from 36 weeks but it increased my Braxton hicks ten fold to the pint hey were uncomfortable. Was then told I shouldn't A&E it as I have had a previous c section. Try it Hun I think most women get only benefits from it.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I used RLT with both mine Caitlin was 4 days early and Thomas 3 days late! I think it's just meant to help strengthen your uterus to help with the connections :flower: x


----------



## too_scared

Soon, Debzie :) I can't wait for your LO to be here! I guess you feel the same! :)

Oh my gosh, my head feels like it is going to explode. :( It started hurting a few hours ago and is getting worse. I had a shower and it really helped but as soon as I got out it got bad again. I think it is my sinuses. It really hurts. I don't know what to do to get relief. My usual cures aren't working. :cry:

I hope you are all having a good evening :flow:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ugh Mindy I feel your pain. Have you tried pressure point massage? Get your hubby to press really hard (not so hard it hurts) with both thumbs in a line from between your eyebrows up to your hairline, 3 times and then smooth over to drain away fluid. Then with his middle fingers press on top of your cheekbones and underneath, and under your brow bone next to the bridge of your nose. If this doesn't make sense try googling facial pressure point massage.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Mrs. M. :) I will have to get him to give it a try. Although, it sounds pretty painful right now. :(

I am also freaking myself out that it is pre-eclampsia. :( I have no other symptoms and my bp has always been good (on the lowish side). Also, I definitely have a sinus thing going on (trying to tell myself it is not another sinus infection) Blah! Darn paranoia.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm sure it's not pre eclampsia. Do you have swollen feet? The pressure point massage doesn't hurt it should feel good. You could also get him to work on your sinus points on your feet which are the underneaths of all your small toes (all toes but big toes) do this by pressing hard with the thumb. This may hurt.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you. I have no swelling, nothing else but this darn headache. But I am a worrier. :wacko:

Thank you for the tips. I am going to ask him now. I am worried the pressure on my head will hurt because it is so tender right now :(

How are you doing?


----------



## pichi

aw hun hope the sinus pain goes away. Would one of those steam masks help? Probably not so much :(

get better soon xx

ah its nearly time for more babies to be born into this thread (mostly boys too haha) cannot wait :D


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :) I am feeling MUCH better today. Still congestion and post nasal drip (eww) but my throat is feeling much better and my migraine is gone. Yay!! I am not really sure what a steam mask is but I did have a hot shower and that worked wonders while I was in there! I am using saline spray for my nose and it is really helping too. I guess they all do the same thing :) 

I got Shawn to press all those points you suggested, Mrs. M. and the feet ones really helped, I think. The spots under my pinkie toes were actually quite tender. After he pressed all the pressure points I rested on the couch for a while with the heating pad on my shoulders and after about an hour or so I really started feeling better. Thank you SO much for the tips!! 

More babies!! Yay! Debzie is SOOOOOOON!! With a little girlie <3 Then me and then Kelly!! Holy cow, where did the time go??

How is everyone today? I hope you are all well today :)


----------



## debzie

Glad your feeling better today Mindy.

No news with me. Very restless night was Laing the floors wishing I had her here. Today I'm feeling calmer.


----------



## too_scared

I really hope she comes soon, Debzie :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies!
Glad to see you all here! 
Some of you may already from the ttcal thread that, thank God, I got my bfp on monday. I am now 15 dpo and am trying the PMA so I just join you and see how it goes from there. 

Very happy to see that lots of you are almost there! 
And congrats to all of you who have got their rainbow in their arms already!!

xxx


----------



## kelly1973

hi ummi massive congrats this thread helped me heaps and continues to do so welcome xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
hows everyone?


----------



## too_scared

Hi Ummi! SO very glad to see you here. Gotta try really hard to keep that PMA all the way :D Congratulations!! :happydance:

I'm doing pretty good today, thanks Kelly :) How are you?


----------



## kelly1973

yeah not bad started getting bh today at least thats what i think they are lol


----------



## hopeithappens

Ts glad your feeling a lot better

Welcome ummi :flower: pma all the way

Im pooped had my 7 year old neices party this afternoon a bouncy castle and roller disco havent been on roller skates since i was a kid and managed to fall over :haha: poor ryan was the youngest and smallest there and there wasnt any skates to fit him then when he went on the bouncy castle a load of older kids piled on top of him so he was scared to go on after that, there was a lad about 18 supposed to be watching it making sure there wasnt to many kids on at one time and to stop them being daft but no he pulled a chair in front of it and sat glued to his mobile so eventually my sisters oh went up and told him to watch the kids instead of his phone, kieron and ryan are both in bed now so i think im going to have a nice bath then go and chill on the settee with sean


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx kelly and ts! I knew this thread would be a good place to be in with all of you!!
I think I had my first wobble day 2 days ago, bizzarely I started to feel quite nervous and found that I couldn't breath properly. And then it hit that I was certainly a mini-panic-attack due to being PAL. (Had much worst panic attacks in the past, but I recognise the symptoms) and now I'm ok. I think once I understood where that came from I felt better. 

Kelly: that's fab your body is gearing up to give birth!


----------



## too_scared

Aren't BH fun, Kelly? :wacko: Haha! I guess it is all a part of it. I found sitting if I am standing when they come really helps. Also, keep drinking lots of water, that will help you to have less too.

Hope, sounds like you had a busy day! I hope you didn't hurt yourself when you fell. I don't think I would even be brave enough to put on roller skates now! :haha: I can't believe that guy not watching the kids! That is dangerous! I hope you have a nice, relaxing evening.

Ummi, being PAL is really hard. I found it easiest to just always be positive. I didn't let myself think bad thoughts or google anything. It really helped to get through the early stages. I'm glad the panic attack didn't last long. :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx hope. Just saw your post. I wanted to hit the "thanks" button, but it's not there!!
Sorry the party didn't turn out to be the best for your lil one, but hopefully he'll have some more to make up for!


----------



## kelly1973

i agree with mindy never google and if you have any worrys at all express them on here as 9 times out of ten one of the ladies on here has gone through it xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Glad to have found you (again) ladies, feels home being here
xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to see you Ummi as Kelly said this thread has been and continues to be a wealth of support for us :flower: congratulations hun x


----------



## kelly1973

how you doing mmm?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Not too good at the moment Kelly, don't what's wrong but just not feeling myself.

How are you? Are you all sorted for the little man? Have you choose a name yet? X


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: MMM :hugs: I really hope you feel better soon.

Ooooh, that is a great question :) Did you choose any names yet, Kelly? I love hearing what people chose for names. I can't wait to hear what your LO's will all be called. MMM, have you guys thought of any names yet?

How are you Kelly?

How are all you ladies this morning? 

I'm just up for a few minutes while my dogs go outside and now I am going back to sleep (hopefully) for a little while.

I hope you are all having a good day :flower:


----------



## Clobo

Hi ladies

Welcome *Ummi* and *Marcy*, congratulations on your :bfp: and I agree think positively and take one day at a time, not comparing this pregnancy to the last one :hugs:

I can't wait for the next batch of babies :pink: :blue:

Wow Loz, can't believe your Big Fella has teeth already!! I have just started Danny on pureed food, he loves it!! :munch:

Stay well ladies xxx


----------



## kelly1973

in what way dont you feel yourselt mmm? like sick?
last night was uncomfy all night with bh but slep really well from 11 to 5.09 which is brilliant for me.
we are guna call lo Daniel we picked this name ages ago as we both loved it.
having a relaxing day today watching tele and chilling lazy day bliss


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome Ummi and Marcy. Ummi I'm thrilled to have you here, though technically I don't suppose I belong here any more now I'm no longer pregnant! It doesn't seem 5 minutes since I joined!!
Mindy I'm pleased the pressure point and reflexology points helped a little. I hope you feel better soon. 
Mmm I hope you feel better as well. 
Kelly, I love the name Daniel. 
Clo, good to see you. 
Here are some photo of little man a month old
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/2444E958-F29C-4A05-BE69-CF93DC89A35A-3840-000003B2A87C02A2.jpg
Chunky chops
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/B255FB50-CD79-4336-AF2C-4CD36A1EB932-3840-000003B29AFED317.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/0C156666-B2EA-4333-A7EB-2D87568E1138-3840-000003B292D82B95.jpg
Fast asleep on my boob again.


----------



## kelly1973

miggins you make adorable babys xxx
hi clo lovely to hear from you xx


----------



## too_scared

Hi Clobo :) how are you? 

Mrs. M. Louis is adorable! I can't believe he is a month old already. Wow!

Kelly, I love your name choice :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Haha mrs Mig! You belong with us!! Until those kiddos go to uni! Lol
Lov the boob pic! They're soooo cute when they do that! Your lil Louis is gorgeous. Bless him. It's funny cause his name sounds so "french" to me... For a little english man ;-)

Mmm: hope you feel better soon. Those weeks will go really fast!

Afm: just went ebay and bought 4 more digis!!! How crazy is that huh? I still have 2 dip sticks and a normal test from poundland, but I'd really like to see the weekly progression on the digis. Especially that went yesterday to look at the one I took on tuesday and it's all switched off now!! I didn't realise it would!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to see you Clo :flower: 

I agree with Kelly MrsM you do make gorgeous babies :D

Ummi I never realised that when I did my Digi either :dohh: :lol: they should make them last more than a couple of days! 

I dunno how I feel tbh just having a rough time at home at the moment so feeling pretty down. Hoping I snap out of it pretty soon though x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope everything sorts itself out Mmm. 
Ummi, I suppose we could have anglicised it by spelling it Louie but I prefer the traditional Louis. He is named after my Grandad who was actually called Luther (always shortened to Lou or Louis).


----------



## too_scared

Ummi, one thing I did this time (besides only positive thoughts and no googling) was not to test like crazy. Testing will make you crazy. Hcg changes so much at the beginning because of concentration of urine, etc that it just wasn't worth it to stress me out. I tested once with a FRER and got my bfp and then once a week later with a digi because I had it left. I didn't test other than that. It was so much less stressful.

You guys are lucky your digi's lasted a few days! I barely got 24 hours out of mine! I'm glad I got a picture!

MMM, I find when I am in a funk like that talking to Shawn really helps. Sitting down with him and really talking to him. It really helps to figure out what it is that is making me so down. I really hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

really hope you feel better soon mmm xx
i was a nightmare i tested far too much lol try to ration yourself
a friend of mine has been texting me horror storys about births its freaked me out told me about cases of women having episiotomy it has really scared me


----------



## too_scared

That seems pretty insensitive of your friend, Kelly :( 

I have decided I will not have an episiotomy (it is in my "plans") unless it is absolutely necessary and even then I want a diagonal one. I am going to talk to my OB/GYN about it on Wednesday. I really hope they are not common practice here any more.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hardly a friend Kelly :grr:

I've never had nor know anyone who has had an episiotomy, however I think they only really do them in extreme circumstances such as if the baby's heads stuck and just needs a little help coming out, I definitely don't think it's a common procedure x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I like the idea of rationning myself, loool!

I had an episiotomy for my 1st one. I gave birth in france though... And that was 10 years ago. It was ok actually. 
But thank God in the uk they are more pro-active birth and actually ask you what you want and dont want. 
Don't worry too much about that you'll be ok girls!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think they were commonplace 20+ years ago but I don't think they do them now hardly at all, and if you tear a little honestly you don't know about it. I didn't even tear with Louis. Honestly try not to worry about labour and birth it's a fantastic experience.


----------



## debzie

Welcome ummi so pleased you ave made it here Hun congrats. I agree with ts ration your tests I had good progression with the digs but stopped testing all together once I got the 3+. 

Mrsmmm hope you feel better soon. With everything tht has gone on with your pregnancy it's just probably caught up with you. Hope you feel better soon. 

Kelly tell that so called friend to do one. Why do people insist on telling you the horror stores. It's beyond me. Episiotomys are rarely used over here it's only if the head is not progressing or instruments are being used. It's less painful than tearing though as local anaesthetic is used beforehand. During my nurse training I saw both tearing and episiotomy. 

No news from me litte be s still hanging on in there. See te consultant in the morning.


----------



## kelly1973

hows everyone today?


----------



## too_scared

Hi Kelly :) How are you today?

I'm good. Getting better from this head cold. I am thinking it isn't a sinus infection because I am getting better. I am trying to get some sewing done and not get frustrated with it. :haha: I am still working on those last 2 quiet books so I can send them off. I am _almost_ done but my sewing machine decided to act up this morning so I decided to take a break! 

I am also sewing a romper and possibly shoes for my sister's little girl and a taggy toy. Does anyone know when babies are no longer interested in taggy toys? I was thinking I would make one for my friend too since it will be pretty easy to sew up, but her little boy is 1 now. 

I hope you are all well today and all having a good day :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad your head colds starting to lift Mindy! :dohh: for the sewing machine ... it's obviously being over worked :winkwink:

I think children of all ages can be interested in taggy toys. I know it's a little different but Thomas has a dog he tries to take everywhere and he's nearly 4 :lol:

Hope everyone's doing ok x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks MMM :) I will make Henry a toy too, then.

The machine definitely isn't being overworked right now :haha: I haven't touched it for about a month. I am so slack! I really want to get these sewing projects done today so I can go out and mail them tomorrow.


----------



## debzie

Hello lades.

Ts trimly is still obsessed with tags on everything at 5 year old. It's been her comfort thing since being a baby. She had a soft blanket but used to roll the tag on her face you still catch her no on the sides of her t shirts playing with the tag. Because f this I ave just bought the baby a tangy blanket an Emily as hidden it. I'm no good at sewing. Glad your feeling better. 

Kelly hello I'm good thanks how's you?

Seen the consultant he's letting me go another week.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Debzie :) 

I'm sorry the consultant is letting you go a week over! I hope she decides to come on her own very soon!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Debzie: I hope you lil one will be there soon! Those last few days really seem longer than the whole 9 months! And then all forgotten once your bundle of joy is in your arms!

I did some *arts and crafts* this morning: I stuck all my ic's from 7 dpo till today on a white sheet of paper and showed it to dh (I only showed him the digi before). He seemed quite pleased actually!! Lool!! 
I checked for private early scans, will call them once I get the money. I found a private clinic that does them for £75 (2D). I think that's ok. Trying to stay positive, the ine-day-at-a-time thing seems to be working so far!


----------



## too_scared

I'm really glad you are doing so good with the PMA. It is hard sometimes but it really does make all the difference! :)


----------



## kelly1973

debz really hope lo comes soon i bet its draging now, at the moment i am so uncomfy i have peanuts feet digging in my ribs makes me feel breathless at times.
ts you are so clever wish i was crafty i cant do a thing lol
mmm how are you feeling any better?
miggins you do belong here we love you xxxxx
ummi when are you thinking of going for your first scan are you in the uk?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes I'm in the Uk, I hope to get an appointment between 6-8 weeks, but will have to check the finances first.


----------



## pichi

Ummi i was offered an early scan from the hospital because of MC before hand and to be sure of dates - maybe you won't have to pay to go private. where about in the UK are you? If you are in Scotland, especially near Perth they do an early scan for around £35

T_S my sewing machine has been gathering dust since having Xavier, just can't get the time to sit and sew. still have things for his room to finish nevermind something else! i've jumped to Baking for just now because i can do that with Pixie and Xavier watches :haha:

how is everyone doing this evening? Both babies are in their bed so it's finally mummy time :haha: we're in routine now so it's so much easier to plan days and nights now :thumbsup:


----------



## kelly1973

pichi i never did see pics of your nursery??
ummi i got an early scan too due to mc i went at just after5 weeks and didnt see too much but at 7 weeks was able to see heartbeat xxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

I wish I could bake, Pichi! I keep pinning all these yummy looking cookies and things but I am really bad at baking. Plus, changing everything to be gluten free is a little annoying. :haha: Baking with Pixie sounds like a lot of fun :)

I hope you get some time to finish up the things for Xavier's room. 

I went back to the sewing and all was going well until for some reason my needle broke into a bunch of pieces! I don't even know what happened. I couldn't find one of the pieces so I took a part of the machine off and the I couldn't get it to work again when I put it back together. :growlmad: I had to get Shawn to come over and fix it for me before I threw it on the floor! He put it back together the same way I did but of course it worked for him. :dohh: Either way, the books are sewn now and I am just waiting for the new page that I made to dry so I can sew the pages together. I also cut out the romper and plan to sew that together tonight. Also I want to do the taggy toys tonight. Hopefully I will get it all done!


----------



## pichi

here's one pic of it Kelly. it's not finished though. i have my prints to put on the wall still and just make it more cute feeling - since he's here though i dont have a lot of time to do it now :(

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/xroom.jpg


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Pichi: thx for the advice, I may try again and ask my gp,, but she already told me that they wouldn't do it. I'm in EastLondon. 
Xavier's room is really nice. 
My sewing machine broke down a few months, dh never got around to fix it. I think I'd better invest in a new one.

I have another question ladies. When did you start and tell you were PG? Kids don't know and I'll try and keep it that way at least until 12 week scan. Family and friends don't know. Actually, it's just me and dh, and you ladies on b&b.


----------



## too_scared

I don't have any other kids but we didn't tell anyone besides 3 close friends and the ladies here until I was 17 weeks. I didn't plan to tell then but unfortunately my aunt passed away and we were going to see family then. I was showing a little and couldn't hide it. If we have another I will wait at least that long before telling this kiddo about his brother/sister. :) 

I hope you are able to get an early scan without having to pay for it. It is nice if they can give you piece of mind.

Kelly, sorry your LO is kicking you in the ribs. Hopefully he will drop some soon and you will get some relief. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope you get an early scan Ummi. I wasn't allowed one despite 2 mcs but had one at 7 weeks as I lost the plot a bit. I told work colleagues and close friends more or less as soon as I found out and told everyone else after my 12 week scan. 
Kelly I hope your bump drops soon. Mine didnt drop until around 38 weeks so I sympathise. 
Debzie I hope little lady doesn't keep you waiting much longer. 
Mindy, pleased you are feeling a little better. Love the nursery Pichi and pleased you are getting into a routine. Louis is starting to get a good night time routine as well now, which is good.


----------



## too_scared

I'm so glad that Louis is getting into a good routine already :) That is really wonderful. 

Kelly, my belly dropped in my 33rd week so there is hope for you for next week!

I just realized that I didn't post any pictures of the quiet books that I made. This is my sister's book. It isn't perfect because the wool fabric that I used shrunk when I washed it. :dohh: I should have thought about that before I cut it! I had to use wool fabric because the store didn't have much plain fleece. I bought the 2 colours they had and then had to make due with what I had at home for the rest. My fingers sure would have been much happier with all fleece though! That wool is hard to sew through! The fleece at the front and the back is pale purple, even though it looks grey in the pictures. The last page is a marble maze, there is a marble inside there that has to be moved back and forth through the sewn areas. The flaps have A, B, C under them and there are 3 chicks under the eggs. :)
 



Attached Files:







20130204_204549.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 1









20130204_204614.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 1









20130204_204636.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 1









20130204_204701.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies.

Ummi I told people after my 12 week scan work I had to tell straight away. 

Mindy you are so talented.

Pichi love that you have a routine so early and love the nursery.

Kelly I know that rib pain very well. Suffering all the time now. 

Well it's due date today had a really bad night sleep woke up feeling really yuck. No twinges though.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Gorgeous nursery Pichi!! 

The books are lovely Mindy! I wish I was as crafty as you and Pichi!! 

Happy due date Debz! Hope she decides to make an appearance soon 

Great that little mans getting into a routine on a night Mrs M :) 

Ummi I told my work straight away as I needed to the job I'm in. Told close friends and family then announced to everyone else at 10/11 weeks when we found HB and had had our early scans. 

Kelly how are you?

I'm not to bad, 27 weeks today! Where has the time gone?! I'm off to third tri :happydance: x


----------



## kelly1973

hey mmm all good here,bought two cellular blankets yesterday on ebay getting there lolhappy third trimester its flying eh?
debz happy due date sooooo exciting
pichi i love your nursery and the colours are stunning
ummi i was the same as miggins i told my mum and close friends pretty much straight away but everyone else after 12 week scan i too lost the plot like miggins at the docs and i broke down crying they then sent me for a scan
ts i love the books your soooo clever are you all set for finn?
hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ts: this book is gorgeous! How long did it take you to make?

Mmm: hope you're feeling better. Time has flown by indeed! Seems like yesterday you announced your bfp!

Kelly: how are those ribs?

Debzie: I know the feeling! Ds2 arrived 10 days after his due date!!! In the end I had to go for a huge walk in the forest with dh and ds1 and labour started the next day. Baby arroved just one day before I was supposed to be induced! Thank God!
Hope she'll show up very soon!

Thx for sharing your experiences ladies. 
Despite the PMA, I have to be honest, I'm freaking out! I dreamed I was bleeding, OMG, that was awful!!! The worst thing is that 2 days before my miscarriage I dreamed I was bleeding too, and in the morning I tried to rationalize and thought "it's just a dream". How weird. I keep praying everything goes well. 
On the bright side, I woke up for the loo in the middle of the night and felt sick! And this morning I could only swallow my coffee and prenat vit. 

Sorry for all the ngativity, I promise I'll be my usual self after those early weeks have passed!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy due date Debzie! Did you go over with Emily? I had both mine at 40+4, though my calculated due date by ovulation was the date Louis was born. 
Ummi don't worry about sounding negative, we've all been there. And we are all here for you to help you through the early weeks. How are you feeling? Any sickness?


----------



## debzie

Ummi be ourself if you have a bad day share we have all been there and still are at I times. We try and try to keep up the pma but if you look at any of our early posts we all have the same fears and even dreams. Hugs. 

Mrsmigg I was induced at 37+3 with Emily fue to pre eclampsia. So this is new territory for me. By ov I'm due Friday it's strange I was more fed up last week than this. I think it's because Emily kept saying she would be born on her birthday which was last Saturday I had that date I'm my head so when it came and went I felt disappointed. Friday I will be 40+3.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: ummi we all have days like that don't feel afraid to say. 

Oooo I think Friday might be a good day Debz!! Hospital dated me at 8th May buy my dates by ovulation is 7th May. Caitlin was born at 39+2 and Thomas was 40+3 hope this LO comes on the 7th like my dates :lol: x


----------



## too_scared

Happy due date Debzie! I really hope that your little miss gets moving soon! 

MMM, happy 3rd tri!! :happydance: 

Kelly, I am getting close to being ready for Finn. I still have to sew my cloth wipes. It will probably take a day but it will be done soon. I am nearly done all my other sewing so I should get them done on Thursday. We have to go into town tomorrow for my OB/GYN appt. Are you set for Daniel? I was thinking I might knit up some cellular blankets but I am not sure. I will have to find some natural wool and that might be hard to find. How is your nursery coming together? I would love to see a picture :)

Ummi, never apologize for having negative thoughts. It is really hard to constantly stay positive. I had many dreams that I was bleeding early on. They are just dreams. :hugs: It is just the stress you are dealing with being PAL. I actually had another horrible dream just about a month ago, it had me in tears. But, we have to remember dreams don't mean anything at all. 

Hi Mrs. M., how are you today?

I hope all you ladies are well. :flow:

Thank you all for the lovely comments about the quiet book. It didn't turn out as well as I had hoped it would but I am happy with it overall. I just finished the last 2 books last night. My poor fingers are so tender from hand sewing all the pages together. :haha: 

Ummi, about how long it took to make them... I don't want to talk about it! :shy: :haha: It took SOOOOOO long. I was supposed to make 4 of them for Christmas presents. Unfortunately, I was really busy with work before Christmas and I started them too late (because I had to go out of town for some of the fabric) and had to _really_ rush and get 2 of them done for the local babies. The other 2 books are going to be mailed so I put them down for a bit. Then I took a break... :haha: Each page has lots of hand sewing and that is what took so long. I think all told I could probably put a book together in about 2-3 days if I really get to work. I was thinking about making some baby things and selling them on my Etsy account but Shawn told me there is no way I could sell quiet books! I would have to sell them for 200 each in order to make any money at all (when taking time into account!). :haha: 

I have one taggy toy nearly done, I just need to sew along the outside on the good side to finish it off. They were really fast to sew up. The dress for my sister's little girl is nearly done too. I have to iron it, sew around the edges to finish it, and then I need to get some buttons and then I will be done! Wooo! I can't go out to get the buttons today because we had tons of snow on Sunday night and then it rained all day yesterday and now everything is a sheet of ice out there. Shawn had to take the car I usually drive because he couldn't get his car out of the driveway because of the ice. I will get him to take me to the store after he is done work so I can get buttons and the things we need for supper tonight :) 

Unfortunately, today I am having to take it a little easy. Last night I noticed that my ankles/feet were swollen! :nope: This is the first time! I figured it would go down over night but one ankle is still very swollen. I am sitting now with my feet up and am hoping that it will go down soon. I think the problem is that my sewing machine is on my dining room table and it is bar height so I can't sit to sew. I have to stand and do it and that means I was standing for quite a while yesterday. Is there anything I can do to help with the swelling?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy, my feet and hands swelled with Edie and I never found anything helped unfortunately. Worst of all they never quite went back to their pre pregnancy size. I used to be a 6.5 now I'm a 7! Just take it easy and put them up when you can and get OH to massage them (again!) get your blood pressure checked though as it can be a sign of pre eclampsia. I'm sure it's not though. 
I'm fine thank you. Louis has gained another 10 oz this week, I think I must produce supermilk! He had another good night last night, just waking at 2am for a feed. He is such a good baby, I actually cannot believe my luck.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you for the advice :) I will get Shawn to rub my feet this evening. I am seeing my OB/GYN tomorrow so I will have my bp checked then. Usually my bp stays around 118/60 or so. I wonder if I would feel different if it went up quickly? I am assuming probably headaches for sure.

You really must make super milk!! Good job Louis! And good job you! :D I'm so happy to hear how well he is doing. I'm glad you are doing well today. Is your sinus infection gone completely now?


----------



## debzie

Well done mrs mug that must be gold too your producing lol 

Ts my feet started swelling at 34 weeks and are enormous now nothing helps and I did with Emily too.


----------



## too_scared

I'm so sad about the swelling. :( (how silly is that??)

I got my taggy toys done :)
 



Attached Files:







20130205_130116.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Love it!!! So so so cute!!


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies hope you all have had a good day, well as you ladies know i have no experience with childen and are one of those people that run a mile if one is near well went to my friends today and she fosters and she has just got a new born baby girl born on sat she was so ting and if im honest it terrified me she insisted i hold her and i just didnt feel right and in the end passed to oh who is just natrual(he has had two already that are adults now) now im so upset as im so worried im guna be a bad mum as i really didnt know what to do today
sorry for the negative post ladies


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Kelly please don't worry. You will feel different with Daniel. I'm not saying that you are instantly going to feel like a natural and will know immediately how to react to everything because you won't, none of us do and you might still feel a little awkward at first but you won't feel as nervous as you do with someone else's newborn. You are going to spend a hell of a lot of time with this little one in your arms and you will soon get to know how he likes to be held and everything. Are you going to try breast feeding?
Mindy the taggy toy is lovely, so are the books. You are so clever.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks claire i really do want to breast feed but even that scares the crap out of me im so scared im going to be a bad mum ive always been great with animals but babys well they just scare me , dont get me wrong i want daniel more then anything and my whole life now revolves around my bump and comes first at all costs but i just think im not guna be any good at this.


----------



## hopeithappens

Kelly ill bet youll be a fab mum, i used to be exactly like you when it came to babies and kids i would run a mile, i pamicked when i was preg with ryan and after but you just get on with it and as mrs m said you soon learn what they do and dont like, its totally different when looking after your own 

Ts hope the swelling goes down 

Mrs m i think you must have supermilk :haha:

Kieron now weighs 13lb it feels mad having a bigger baby as ryan was so small for soo long he never got into 0-3 months clothes until he was 6 months :haha:, little man also got his second lot of jabs today he still grinned at the nurse after the first one but after the second he thought sod it and carried on crying bless him

Got the implant put in yesterday and my arm is so sore lol, just keeping my fingers crossed i dont have te side effects like last time or itll be coming straight out :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh Kelly, don't worry! I never hold a new born more than 30 sec before having ds1. But when I had him in my arms, handling him, cuddling him, taking care of him came naturally. Obviously, lots of thing were difficult at first (especially sleepless nights), and i had so many questions! And you know, the thing with babies, is that they don't come with instructions! So you learn on the go! And any worries, just come and ask! The great thing is that you'll have an experienced dh. Both dh and i were clueless about babies!!

Hope: nice to know little Kieron is growing nicely!!


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## Lozdi

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi ladies!
> Glad to see you all here!
> Some of you may already from the ttcal thread that, thank God, I got my bfp on monday. I am now 15 dpo and am trying the PMA so I just join you and see how it goes from there.
> 
> Very happy to see that lots of you are almost there!
> And congrats to all of you who have got their rainbow in their arms already!!
> 
> xxx

Congratulations! :hugs: One day at a time is the only way to stay sort of sane in the beginning! Posting your worries on here will help with that. :flower:

The Big Fella is watching us eat alot now, I let him taste various foods but he will be only on breastmilk til 6 months. We plan to go get him weighed tomorrow morning...he is big, and fits perfectly into clothing our last one was wearing at age 1 :haha: He isnt even mega chubby, just big, broad back, big hands and feet, tall. BIG smile! 

Kelly you will be fine when its your own baby....for someone who usually avoids holding babies of course it would feel awkward to hold one when you have your own bump in the way! :haha: The trick with breastfeeding is to make sure the latch is good, and to understand that there will be hard times, you just have to focus on the moment and try to avoid thinking ahead and panicking about it. You will do it for as long as you do it, and if thats not long, then Daniel won't starve, because there is always formula. :hugs: And remember, there is 'cluster feeding' and a baby wanting to feed alot is not a sign of no milk, its a healthy normal way of increasing your supply. 

Not long now Debzie, happy due date! :happydance:

Sorry for my random sporadic posts....I am locked in a battle with the house. I swear there are goblins following me around undoing anything I do. :dohh: And as usual, come time to post my mind has gone blank! :haha:

Yay for super milk!


----------



## kelly1973

thanks loz lovely to hear from you more pics i feel xxx


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, I really think you and I share the same thoughts sometimes. :) I am scared to death to hold a newborn. I am really hoping things will be different when our own LO's come. I think it is like the other ladies are saying, when it is our own we will just hold him and that will be it. Nature will take over :)

Lozdi, I'm with Kelly on this one too... would love to see any more pictures that you would like to share :)

Wow Hope! Keiron is getting so big <3


----------



## kelly1973

i wish i had lots of money what do you think of these bags ladies???

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pink-Lin..._Nappy_Changing_Bags&var=&hash=item3cc8659de8


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've got a pink lining bag Kelly. I think I paid about £40 second hand for mine on eBay. It is lovely though and it's strong, I've had tonnes of use out of it.


----------



## debzie

I want one. X


----------



## kelly1973

really!!!! i think there stunning im looking om ebay at the moment lol


----------



## kelly1973

there lovely arnt they debz im watching a few on ebay now


----------



## debzie

Just been looking Kelly and on line looks like those are the cheapest that you linked. I wanted one with Emily. I think missmm has one already. I have three from Emily that are not in ba nick bu I woul still love another. Don't think Chris would carry it though.


----------



## kelly1973

you have 3?????


----------



## too_scared

I got a diaper bag from Etsy and I love it. It has guitars on it and it is in my favourite colours. I figure Shawn would be more willing to carry it if it had guitars. :haha: actually, I'm pretty sure he would carry it for me if it was hot pink and flowery :) but, the design I got is more to my style anyway. It was not cheap at all, but I love it.

I hope you ladies can all get the bags you want :)


----------



## kelly1973

just found this one

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300857095848?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## kelly1973

or this one lol i cant deciede

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300857021421?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## debzie

I like them both, I dont own a yummy mummy one just two mamas and papas ones and one i inherited from the SIL. You can get a free one from boots when you join there parenting club its really good and does for leaving in the car just in case. x


----------



## kelly1973

im off to join now xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kelly I think t's totally normal to think like that especially with it being your first, I know I felt the same when I had Caitlin.

Debz is right I have PL bag, I have this one, obviously I haven't used it yet but it does look so big and I've heard they're very sturdy too! x


----------



## kelly1973

mmm i love that one you lucky thing xxxxxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

just ordered my RLT the tens machines that you can buy on ebay are they all the same strengths as in the same you rent from the hospital as they seem very cheap


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I wouldn't have had it if it wasn't for winning £200 on the bingo the other week :lol: There's no way I could have afforded one otherwise.

Which TENS are you looking at hun? The one I got before was around £60 but if they all do the same job I'll gt a cheaper one LOL x


----------



## pichi

Kelly i hired an ELLE tens machine - was great as it had a boost button etc... on it :) was £20 for 6 weeks hire

evening ladies - babies are both in bed (have been for about 2h now) so i have some peace and quiet :haha: how are we all?

LOVE pink lining bags but i don't think OH would be too pleased with me buying one :( tried to persuade him this time around but i think getting the Donkey was enough pennies haha


----------



## Mrs Miggins

They are all lovely Kelly. Mine is a Yummy Mummy one too in the "tree of life" design and the changing mat has got little cupcakes on it. Mark isn't bothered about carrying it at all. It's a bit grubby now after being carried around for over 3 years and I suppose it will be carried around for another 3 years. When you look at it like that £40 is a bargain!
I'm really bummed out today. We didnt get that house. It's looking like we might struggle to find anywhere. We looked at another tonight which we are going to apply for even though its not really big enough but there are loads of other people looking round. I don't know what we can do. We aren't in a position to buy, and estate agents won't let us rent privately, and we don't qualify for council or housing association. So we may be stuck here with the leaks and the holes and the rats.


----------



## pichi

Mrs Miggins why do you not qualify for private rent? (if you don't mind me asking of course) i hope you find something :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Well we got turned down for this one because they had so many people apply and they base it on income, references and credit checks. They said we didn't get it "following the credit checks". I checked my rating and it came out as "fair" so it could be a lot worse. Trouble is there are so few family homes coming on the market and they are in such huge demand because people are struggling to get mortgages now that landlords and agents can pick and choose, which leaves people like us who on paper maybe don't look great because Mark was out of work for a while and we got a little behind with a few bills struggling to get anywhere.


----------



## too_scared

Those bags are really nice :) 

I'm really sorry you didn't get the house, Mrs. M. :( I really hope you are able to get one soon. It is really hard when you have credit issues. Shawn and I struggled for quite a while and are finally getting on our feet in the past few years. I know what it is like. :hugs: Can you get someone to co-sign for you to get a place? I am sending you tons and tons of good house getting vibes.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I love those bags!! 
I have been watching baby stuff online, like bags, pushchair, cribs. Makes it more real! 

Sorry mrsM for the house. It's a real nightmare!! We are in temporary accomodtion (well temporary can mean 3-5 years), we're quite lucky because it's a house. Our previous landlord sold the house and we couldn't find anything to rent either. Because of the olypimcs, they put the prices up, and we couldn't afford anything! (Like a 3 bed house for £4500 a month!!). Hope you get something quickly!!

I have yet another question for you ladies: since I moved, I haven't change my address at my gp? Cause she's so good I'm a bit afraid to change. I went to a surgery next to where I live, but tbh, they asked so many things for registration (like id, photo, proof of address, the kids red book etc..) whereas usually you just have to hand over your nhs card. And they were quite arrogant too so I decided not to register there. There is another one too, but it got such bad comments in the nhs choice website that I'd rayher not register there either. 
Anyway, I live quite far from the other gp, but do you think it's still possible to stay registered there? I am a bit worried because i will have the midwives visits after the birth. I know i don't have to take a decision right now, but I have to see my gp and ask if I can get an early scan. Otherwise I'll go private. And then i don't how to arrange my prenatal care with the midwife (i'm 7 miles away). What would you do?


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi ummi if you prefer the gp your at i would stay with them until after your lo is here then you can decide, i lived quite ar away from the gp i was registered with when i was pg with ryan but really didnt want to change but if i had of changed my address with them i wasnt in their catchment area so i would of had to change so i changed when id had ryan :haha: i didnt really have much choice then as wed moved and it would of taken me forever to get there and back :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx for the advice. I think that's what I'll do then. 
I def will have to change it afterwards though, it's going to take 2 hours in public transport to get there, so dh always drives me there (only 20 min by car).


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just took an appt with my go for wed 13/2. Hope they will refer me for a scan.


----------



## too_scared

I really hope you get sent for a scan, Ummi. It will really help you have peace of mind :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree I'd stay hun. The doctors I attend is 6 miles away. I have to drive past 3 other surgeries to get to it :lol: but I love all the doctors/MW's/nurses there. Hope you get an early scan :hugs:

How's everyone today? X


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx Mmm. 
I just thought about something though. The thing is that I am now in the neighbouring borough. So, I know I can choose any hospital, but the midwives I see at my gp are from Redbridge, and I am in Barking and Dagenham. (And the hospital is in Waltham Forest). 
Do you think it's going to be a problem after the birth? Are they going to send midwives from Barking and Dagenham. 

I know it's kind of silly thinking about things that are suposed to happen in 8 months time!! But it helps me focusing on the positives. 
I guess I'll see how it goes after the appt and hopefully the scan and take it from there. 

Hope you're feeling better Mmm.

How are you ladies? And your babies?

No sign of Debzie?? Thinking of you hun!


----------



## too_scared

Ummi, there is no reason to feel silly about wanting to plan for 8 months from now. It is great! Awesome PMA :)

I saw on FB yesterday that Debzie had gone into the hospital :) (I hope she doesn't mind that I shared that here)

How is everyone today? I hope you are all well :flow:

I just wanted to share that now we are finally all ready to go for Finn's arrival! :happydance: I did my final bit of shopping on Wednesday and packed my bag and Shawn's bag that night. (well, I am still waiting for my nursing bras to come in the mail, hopefully they will come soon) And last night we got the dog food prepped to go for the kennel. Wooooo! I feel like I am getting somewhere now with the prep for baby. Today I am going to work on the wipes and get all the washed clothes (that I did a few weeks ago... queen of procrastination!) packed away and ready to go. It feels good to be ready.

Oh, today I am going to my first and only prenatal class. :haha: It is on postnatal care for me and baby and also breastfeeding. Let's see how helpful it will be... (not overly hopeful after hearing what my friends said about the classes)

I hope you are all having a good day!


----------



## too_scared

Well, prenatal class was a bust! On the phone the public health nurse said 10 to 12. To me that meant 11:50. I repeated it and I think I even said 11 5-0? to make it clear. Apparently it was 10 am until 12 pm. Oh well. Not broke up about it at all. She is very preachy and won't answer questions about anything unless she agrees with it. My friend tried to ask about formula feeding in case bf didn't work out and she just said "formula is not good" and brushed off the questions.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh Mindy what a bummer!! Will you get chance to go to another?
Ummi I hope you get your scan. 
I saw on Facebook Debzie's husband posted that baby is here but I don't know any more. 
I have a poorly boy today so lots and lots of cuddles on the sofa.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh ts! It seems you did not miss that much then. hope you'll be able to reschedule another one though.

MrsM: cuddles are really good healers. Wish your lo gets better very soon xxx


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., I'm sorry your little man isn't feeling well today. I agree with Ummi, mommy's cuddles are the best when you don't feel well. I hope he feels better very soon.

Ummi, I can't remember when you said your appt was, next week? I really hope that you get a scan!

Thanks ladies. I feel a little dumb about it. :shy: I didn't bother to reschedule. She literally waited until I was 36 weeks to offer any classes to me. She isn't all that concerned, if you ask me. :wacko: She offered to "try to find a time" for Shawn and I to go to a class or if I wanted I could take home some videos. I think that I probably have learned more from you ladies here and from the book I was given at my shower when it comes to bf'ing. 

I have "Breastfeeding Made Simple: 7 Natural Laws for Nursing Mothers" by Nancy Mohbracher and Kathleen Kendall-Tackett. It is great so far. Very informative and straight forward.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

the only advice I can give you about bf'ing is my own experience. I wanted to bf ds1, but at the hospital they told I didn't have enough milk and told me to give him formula. That totally messed my bf'ing and after 2 Weeks, I gave up (been told to complement breast w/formula). I had all the inconvenience of both and none of the advantages. I was in tears everytume I was giving him a bottle. But thank God, he still grew up healthy, but now he absolutely hates milk. Wonder if it's a psychological side effect. On the other hand, when I has ds2, I told myself I'd do just what I feel it's right and not listen to anyone. I breastfed for...23 months!
So follow your instincts, you'll know what's best!

My appt is on wed. Can't waiy for it. Hopefully time will fly by, I'll be busy with the kids, homeschool and all! Thx for asking.

Big thoughts for Debzie and lo. Hope you're both ok.

How's everyone else?


----------



## kelly1973

ummi hope you get your scan for peace of mind
its quiet here at the moment started my RLT today it doesnt taste that bad
how is everyone doing


----------



## too_scared

Are you taking the RLT in tea form or in tablets? I hope it continues to be good for you :) I hope it does what it is supposed to, too!

How are you doing? Are you still doing a lot of work for your chickens? Do you find it really tiring?

I'm doing well. I've had more BH this evening than usual but it is probably because I was in the kitchen doing a lot of cooking today. I made a huge batch of tomato sauce so we can bottle it up and freeze it for quick suppers when Finn comes. I am going to use some of the sauce and make lasagna tomorrow. I already made a ton of meatballs a while back and they are in the freezer too. We also plan to put a bunch of crock pot meals together in bags in the freezer so they can be cooked up quickly too. We have other meals in the freezer too. Since I can't eat take out or most "convenience foods" because of gluten I think having tons of homemade frozen food will be a good idea. I also made ginger sesame chicken for supper tonight and we had our friend and her little girl over. We have leftovers from that in the freezer now too :)

I hope you are all well. :flow:

There is a blizzard gearing up outside right now and I am off to get into my snuggly warm bed :)


----------



## kelly1973

Mindy theres one thing i have to say to you FULL TERM whoop whoop how exciting your next then me arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrh lol
im taking the loose tea its not too bad see how i get along with it, im still doing the same amount of work its alot harder now and im so much slower now but i get there in the end,getting more customers now so thats good as feed is so expensive.
Have you got the really deep snow Mindy seen it on the news.
Hows everyone else cant wait to see Debz pics xxxxxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 37 weeks Mindy :flower: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Almost there Mindy!!

How are you Mmm and kelly?

Nothing much to report here. I am very tired, I could sleep 24 hr in a row, I wouldn't mind! 
I'm blessed that the boys can stay quiet a bit in the afternoon so I can have a nap, or at least a lie down. I try to get most of the homeschool stuff done in the morning, because after lunch time, my eyes can barely stay opened! Lol! 
Today dh is taking them to their football session and hopefully karate. That gives me time to do a bit of housework, start cooking, and if I finish on time i may even have a rest!!!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies! I can't believe it! :happydance:

Kelly, you are going to have to slow down a bit soon! I'm really glad you have more customers, though. That's great you like the tea. I'm not sure I would be able to stomach a tea like that. I would have to take the tablets, I think :) We don't have the amount of snow they got in some parts of the States... yet. :haha: We still have a blizzard warning today and tonight and a forecast of up to another 35 cm before it is all over. I will post a picture from my bedroom window. The plow went down our road 5-6 times between 5:30 am and 11 am!! Not too great for sleeping when your bedroom is at the front of your house! :dohh: What you can't really tell in the picture is that the snow behind the cars is up to the trunk (boot?) of the grey car!

How are you feeling today MMM?

Ummi, I felt the exact same at the beginning too. Nothing was better than sleep! :haha: That is great of your OH to take your boys out to give you some time today. I hope you are able to get some rest in there too!

I hope you are all well :)
 



Attached Files:







smaller.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kelly1973

mindy thats pants your getting snow wat are your plans for getting to the hospital have you been booked in for a certain date how does it work where you are?


----------



## too_scared

Yeah, the snow really sucks. It would have been so much better for it to have happened tomorrow. Then schools would be closed and we would get a snow day :) Here are 2 more pictures that show better what is going on out there right now...

I am not booked in at the hospital yet. I have a regular doctor appt on Wednesday and then OB/GYN appt the following Wednesday and every week after that until Finn comes :) I am assuming she will talk about booking an induction sometime next week when I see her. I think they will give us a date about 1 week after the EDD for that since I live so far from a hospital that will deliver. I'm not too sure though. I will ask her next week.

I will either get Shawn to drive me to the hospital or I will go in the ambulance. It all depends on how much my cervix is dilated when we go into the hospital here to check. If it is only 2 cm or so I will go with Shawn. If it is 4 cm or more I will definitely go in the ambulance in case something happens before we get to the hospital! :haha:

Do you have far to travel for the hospital? What are your plans?
 



Attached Files:







smaller 2.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 1









smaller 3.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kelly1973

its only bout half hour away, i have hospital booked for 27th march 2 days before due date to see what the plan is, i really want my mum there but she lives in london which is a 7 hour drive away but shes coming the week before my due date but somehow i think daniel will come early (or is this wishful thinking lol) oh will be there if not


----------



## too_scared

I asked my mom to come after Finn comes. I feel like it is better for Shawn and I to get used to having baby around before my mom comes. I know she just wants to come to help out and make things easier for us, but, I just feel like we need this time alone with baby first. She is coming March 14 for a week. 

I hope your mom gets there in time! :)


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies sorry for nor updating my phone gas limited signal and is crap. 

I was admittwd to hospital on thurday following a raused bp. Waters were broke by consultant.at 17.30 contractions started up. By 1am I was contracting every 2-3mibs but baby started showing signs of distress then she picked up. By the next shift coming on it had resumed. I was then only 3-4cm but fully effaced. The decision was made for emergency c section grade one. Which means baby out within.30mins. I had a failed spinal so was knocked out. Baby bell was born at 08.11 weighing 8lb 7oz. Back to Back presentation. 

Folliwing delivery I became unwell bp shot through the roof so they had to intervene to prevent me seizing. I spent Friday and most of yesterday doped up. Finally with it today. Have been moved into the ward. So that's it. Still no official name.x


----------



## too_scared

Oh my gosh, Debzie!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm sorry you went through all of that. I am so glad you are doing better now. 

I saw your pictures on fb. She is beautiful!


----------



## kelly1973

gosh debz hope your ok congrats xxxxxxxxxx dam i dont get facebook ill have to wait for pics xxxxxxx


----------



## pichi

oh god Debzie - glad you and baby are ok! i think you're the first to bring a little girly into this thread :haha: (correct me if i'm wrong though girls)

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## hopeithappens

God debzie sorry you had to go through all that, so glad all is well now though, i dont have you on fb :( if you wish to add me though (when you have time lol) im Jill holmes my profile pic is my 2 boys

Yey im soooo excited (over something ridiculous) but i think i may have figured out how to un upside down my pics :haha: so here we go, if theyre still upside down then ive clearly failed lol

I think kieron is really starting to get into his routine now hes in bed every night by half 7 at the latest then 9 times out of 10 i dont hear anything until about 5/5.30 apart from 6.30 the other night,i cant get over how different he is to how ryan was hes so much more laid back, but they are the absolute doubles of each other when ryan was his age, ill try and get one of ryan at kierons age if i can

Happy full term mindy!!

Kelly cant believe you only have 48 days left eeeeekkk!!

Hi everyone hope your all doing well :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Massive massive :hugs: Debz you really have been through it haven't you?! But I'm so glad your perfect little rainbow girly is finally here safe and well :flower:

Mindy I've been stalking your snow photos on FB! Make sure you keep safe!

I'm ok sorted babies room out today, all his clothes are now sorted and put away only thing now is to get the kids bunk beds so we can move Thomas' toddler bed to the garage so we can put babies cot up :) 

How's everyone else? X


----------



## hopeithappens

Hope its worked
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## hopeithappens

here is ryan when he was kierons age, i expected them to look a little bit alike as obviously theyre both brothers but i cant believe how practically identical they are lol
 



Attached Files:







baby ryan.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Debzie, sorry you had to go through all this. Really glad you and lil one are ok now. Enjoy your baby girl before she grows up (so quickly!!). Tons of hugs and cuddles for both of you. 

Ts: love the view from your window! My kids would absolutely loooooove being there and playing in THAT snow!! Hope you'll be fine with it though, take care. 

Hahha hope! It worked! Beautiful pic! It's amazing to see how siblings look alike a the same age! Especially if you kept some of your older one clothes for the lo!!

Kelly: 2nd march seems soooo close!!!


----------



## too_scared

Wow Hope! Your boys look identical! Super cute :D Yay for getting your pictures right side up! Great pictures. 

Thanks MMM :) We are staying safe. I didn't go out the door today. Shawn went out to clear the snow from the driveway earlier and then went to the gas station to get more gas for the snowblower. I think he will wait until tomorrow morning to clear the new stuff when hopefully the snow will be done falling for a little while. I heard that another storm is coming for Tuesday, though :( I really hope not!

I can't believe how organized you are! I need you to come teach me!! :haha:

Ummi, I think most of the kids around here stayed inside today. It really was too nasty out there for them. Some older kids were out on their snowmobiles. My dog really hates snowmobiles so there has been quite a bit of barking today. If there is a snow day tomorrow I think there will be tons of kids out taking advantage of the mounds of new snow. Up until now we barely had any snow compared to what we usually have. 

I hope you are all having a good evening :flow:


----------



## too_scared

Good morning/afternoon ladies :)

I hope you are all doing well today. 

Our storm has passed and it is beautiful and sunny out there. 

I have a bit of a sad thing today... Feb 12th last year is the day I woke up bleeding from my first mc. I am really dreading tomorrow. I know this year it is totally different but it is still hard. I am going to sit here and enjoy every kick and wiggle and every ache and pain.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry mindy you're not feeling that good. Take care and be kind to yourself, I can totally understand. *hugs*


How is everyone today?

Afm: I've been silly and took another digi this morning. Should have listened to you Mindy. After showing last week 3+ weeks, it showed 2-3 this morning. I am gutted and I shouldn't have done. I am trying to reassure myself that my temp was quite high when I woke up, but I am really angry with myself!
I tested again at lunch time (3+ was taken at lunch time and today was fmu). And still showed 2-3. What's more, it took ages to come up, whereas last week it showed up in a matter of seconds. Not really hopeful now.
Can't wait for my appt on wed! Can't come soon enough! I'll defo ask for a scan.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Ummi :hugs: Testing is the worst! I hope you are able to get a scan on Wednesday.


----------



## kelly1973

how are you today Mindy xx
ummi im sure i heard somewhere that after a certain time tests start going down im not sure how it works but think miggins know hope your ok.
afm i was in hospital yesterday i had a pain that started on sunday felt like a bad stitch in my left side and got alot worse yesterday and wasnt getting so much movement midwife told me to pop along to hospital everything was fine they have told me it is ligament pain ive had this before but not like this it takes my breath away and peanut keeps kicking that area little tinker its really hurting even today boo!!!!!!!!!!
hows everyone else where is everyone??????????????????????//


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Big congrats to Debzie!! Sounds like you had a terrible time, hope you recover quickly. 
Ummi those digis are the devils work. I never took one this time as I've seen too many people get stressed over them. Good luck at the docs, I hope you get your scan. 
Hope, love the photo, pleased you got them the right way up. 
Kelly and Mindy, not long now! Mindy the snow looks awful. Keep warm. 
Hi Pink and Pichi. I'm tired, bad night last night. Either Louis cold and chest is stopping him settling or he has reflux. He's spitting up a lot and seems to be struggling with his feeds.


----------



## hopeithappens

Kelly hope the pain eases soon

Mindy hope your enjoying every kick and wiggle today :hugs:

Ummi really hope you get your scan, oh banned me from buying anymore tests once i saw them getting darker :haha:

Mrs m hope edie and louis get better soon or if its reflux that you get something that helps, we didnt have a brilliant night either i think kierons getting a cold too as hes all bunged up, im taking him back to docs this wk as this fri will make it 4 weeks hes had this not nice cough


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big :hugs: ummi I agree they are so unreliable, I hope you get a scan soon. 

Kelly glad it was nothing serious, it's always best to get checked out. Hopefully little man moves from that area soon! 

Mindy hope your still keeping well. 

Mrs M hope that Edie and Louis are better soon. 

Hope how are you? Hope that Kieron's cold disappears soon 

I'm very tired and achy today x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, I do stalk this thread just don't always get chance to post.

Debzie - big congratulations to your little girl. I am so sorry to hear all you went through and hope you are on the mend now and get to spend some quality time with your girl.

TS - happy full term. I can't believe you and Kelly are so close to seeing your babies - so exciting. I keep seeing all the snow pics on fb, I hope the roads are all clear when the time comes! Do you remember when I mentioned my family where coming up soon after he was born and I was worried and that me and OH should have that alone time with Benjamin, well I can tell you from my experience them being here was the best thing ever for me (and OH). I know everyone is different but be open to them coming asap if you need them.

Kelly - not long now. I hope Daniel arrives when your mum is here. I saw your post before and you will be a great mum, the physical act of looking after him came very easy to me it was the emotional side that I struggled with. Glad you got that pain checked out and all was okay, these little men don't half cause trouble lol!

Hope - yay for right way up pics. They do look identical is uncanny and such bonny boys. When my niece was born (17years ago!!) she looked more like me than her mum and people often assumed she was mine but now you would definitely know she was her mums daughter.

Hi ummi - I did a couple of digis and ended up stopping as they didn't do what I thought they should be doing at the right time iykwim. Digis can cause way more stress than relief. I hope you get your scan from your appointment tomorrow.

MMM - hope you feel better today and getting some rest helps.

Hi mrsmig, loz and anyone else I have missed.

afm - Benjamin 10 weeks now and getting big (length wise he is still a light weight!) Sleeping not too bad but I am still in bed by 9pm these days! I will try to put a recent pic on here if I get chance whilst he is asleep just now!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to see you pink. 10 weeks? Wow it's flying by isnt it?! Can't wait to see a new pic of the not so little man x


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, wow! What a scare you must have gotten. I am so glad that everything is good :hugs: I had an terrible pain that sent me to the hospital at around 27 weeks (I think it was then). It was also called ligament pain. It really hurt and took a few days to finally go away. I really hope your pain goes away soon. You need to take it easy!!

Mrs. M., I barely go outside anymore so I am warm and out of the snow. :) We have another almost foot of snow forecast for tonight. Blah! But, this is typical for winter here, it just took a lot longer to come this year. 

I really hope that Louis feels better soon. Are you taking him to the clinic today? I hope you figure out if it is just a cold or reflux soon. Poor little guy. 

Thank you Hope. So far I got to enjoy some wiggles and hiccups :) I hope that Kieron feels better soon. It is not good to have a cough for that long when you are an adult, poor little man for having to deal with it so young. :(

MMM, I hope you are able to get some rest today. I can't even imagine having to deal with pain like that every day :hugs: How long after delivery does it take for the pain to subside? I hope it isn't long at all.

Pink, my mom has her flight booked for the 14th of March. There is no way she can come earlier than that. The relationship I have with my mom is a weird one. We are not overly close. We are, but we aren't at the same time. I don't know if it has something to do with her strict German upbringing and tight lipped parents or what but neither one of us are really great at sharing with each other. Because of that we have a different relationship. I think that Shawn and I would be much better off getting used to having Finn around alone before having company. 

I can't wait to see a new picture of your little man! I was actually thinking of asking for one yesterday but it slipped my mind. I really can't believe how fast time is flying!!

Ummi, I hope you are doing well today.

Thanks for asking about me ladies :hugs: So far today I am doing well. I am planning to keep busy today. I want to finish my wipes (they are nearly done) and get them washed and packed away. I am also planning to go out to buy some wool and start knitting a blanket for Finn (leaving it late, I know!) My friend and her son may be coming this afternoon for a chat, she is either coming today or tomorrow. I am really trying hard to keep my mind off it all. 

How are you all today? I hope you are all having a good day. :flow:


----------



## debzie

Just a quick one ladies.

One handed typing takes some getting used to.

Mindy hugs Hun.

Kelly I had that same pain turns out little one had her leg tucked in there. 

Ummi there are notorious for giving false results. Hope you get some answers soon.

Hope it your boys are so adorable,

Pink wow 10 weeks already.

Hi mrsmm and everyone else. 

So here is Isla Jessica with her very proud big sister.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww she is beautiful Debz and Emily looks SOOO proud!! Congratulations hun :D X


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab pic she looks beautiful Debzie, and one proud big sister!!


----------



## too_scared

Debzie, you have beautiful girlies!! I love their names :) Isla is a beautiful name! Emily was on my list for a long time :) Isla would have been too if I had thought of it! :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Debzie: she's gorgeous! And her big sister too!! Really glad everything turned out to be ok. I hope you'll recover very quickly. 

Pink: so nice to see you on here. Lo can take so much of your time, no surprise you don't have time to post. 

Kelly: i had the same type of pain for both my pregnancies. They are horrible. I remeber crying in the middle of the night when I had to go to the loo 100 times a night! It went away straight after giving birth for ds1, and it took longer for ds2, though not really painful after giving, but I could feel it. One of my friend who has just given had the same pain too, her mw advised her to buy a pregnancy support belt. My friend didn't buy the mothercare one, but a more supportive one from the chemist (I think it cost her £32 or something), it's 3M brand. She told me it really really helped her towards the end. 

MrsM: hope lil louis feels better soon! I keep thinking of him, ds2 has a french sticker book that my dad bought for him, and the title is "lilou et louis". So you know everytime i open it, i can't help but have a big thought for you. 

Mmm: hope you're feeling ok. xxx

Afm: thx for the support. I know i have been foolish to test again! Another lady on the october rainbow baby thread pointed that out too, that it might be a case of hook effect as the hcg gets so high that hpts can't detect it. 
So I have been googling it all day yesterday, and that could be just that. I hope it is. 
I did dilute my wee this morning (had to try the last one, didn't I???), still showed 2-3. But I don't want to worry to much, so I'll see tomo. My appt is at 15.50!!! A whole day to wait! And i'm only seeing the gp, so I know he won't do anything, but I'll harrass him for a scan!! Lol!

Hope you all enjoy your day, wether it be with your baby or enjoying the last few moments of peace and quiet!


----------



## Lozdi

Congratulations Debzie! She's gorgeous! About time we got another girly! :happydance::flower:

Its chaos here! :wacko::haha:


----------



## too_scared

Hi Lozdi! :wave:


----------



## kelly1973

this is brilliant everyone posting its great xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: Loz that's good! :lol:

Well I'm going to have a moan, my bloods have been increasing over the last couple of blood tests so I am now officially diagnosed as having OC :cry: this now means that I will be having weekly bloods and CTGs, 2/4 weekly scans and little man will not be in my tummy any longer than 38 weeks meaning in 10 weeks I WILL have a baby! Really really not looking forward to induction and hoping to still have a super active labour. Not the way I would have liked my final pregnancy to go but anything to keep my little man safe x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

What is OC?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Obstetric Cholestasis it's to do with increased bile acids in your blood and liver problems. It should all disappear once LO's born but the condition isn't very widely known meaning they don't really know the problems it can cause to mother or baby. They bring baby early as after 38 weeks there is apparently more chance of a stillbirth x


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: MMM :hugs: 

I'm so sorry that you aren't going to get the birth you wanted. But, like you said, anything to make sure your little man is happy and healthy (and you too!).


----------



## debzie

Hugs mmm. Xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh, ok. So sorry missmm :(
I hope your baby makes his way on his own by 38 weeks. *hugs*


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry mmm but like you say as long as your little man gets here safe and sound xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

MMM - sorry to hear about the OC. It is good they will be keeping a close check on you and you will have your little man here safe and sound.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear that Mmm. It's good that its been picked up and being managed at least. My friend had it, she also had to be induced early. She swelled up like a pumpkin before they found out what it was.


----------



## kelly1973

congrats debz shes adorable xxxxxxxxxxx gorgeous picture
hope yeh for Not up side down pics your boys are little toppers xxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all. 

How is everyone today?

Hope I seem to have missed your photos! Just looked back and yey for right way up! The boys are gorgeous and the double of each other!! X


----------



## kelly1973

goodluck today ummixxx
hey mmm snowing here is it with you? you feeling any better/


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Is today Ummi's GP appointment? If so good luck Ummi.

Keep it that way Kelly I don't want it! :lol: it's not snowing here but it is forecast here for this afternoon! Not looking forward to it! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't want it down here either! Good luck Ummi!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx girls. 
My appt is at 15.50. I'm taking the boys to basketball, and then an agonising 2 hours wait till my appt. that if the surgery is not running late! Lol! 
Will keep you posted ladies. 
Xxx


----------



## debzie

Ummi will be stalking later for updates.

Missmm it's snowing like he'll here and already a cover so if I have it you will be soon.

Midwife is coming later to weigh Isla will update then.


----------



## hopeithappens

Debz shes absolutly gorgeous!!!

Ummi good luck for gp today 

Mrsmmm sorry about not having the birth you wanted but glad theyre aware f it so hell get here safe and sound

Mindy hope you havent had much more snow

Kelly its snowing here but thankfully not very much :haha:

Had a worse night lastnight with little man hes normally out for the count for atleast 7/8 hours but lastnight he was in bed for 7 up at 12 awake again at 3 got him back to sleep at half 3 then was up again at 5 he was so chesty and bunged up and was near enough non stop coughing for about an hour so ended up getting up and bringing him downstairs, couldnt get an app at the docs the only thing she could offer was going down at 11 and waiting until end f morning surgery which i cant do as oh is n a trainingcourse and theres noone to pick ryan up at 12


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yup Debz the snow came 10 mins after I posted that :lol: been for my physio appointment and been given crutches, now I need to try and figure out how to work them!! 

:hugs: hope. I can't believe they won't give you an appointment for a baby!! :grr: that's ridiculous! X


----------



## hopeithappens

I know mrs mmm, spoke to a doctor and shes put him in for an urgent appointment a 4.30 thankfully, the last surgery we were at really was ridiculous, you could ring up first thing on a mon morning and theyd have nothing until the week after the amount of times i had to argue with them to get ryan seen when he was a baby, i hated it if i went in and said i had a pain theyd go oh well its probably this take this give me the prescription and off i went , they never listended and just wanted you out asap lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Some of the surgeries are ridiculous! I'm quite lucky that ours is quite good! Glad you've managed to get him an appointment x


----------



## too_scared

Good luck today, Ummi.

Hope, I'm so sorry to hear little Kieron is feeling so rotten. I'm sorry you have to wait so long for an appt. I hope he gets in quickly and that they aren't running behind.

Unfortunately, I can't say that we didn't get a lot of snow... At least Shawn got a snow morning out of it today! We got close to a foot of snow again last night and it is still snowing. The snow today is heavy and wet, though :( Blah!

Kelly, MMM, and Debzie, I hope you guys aren't getting the amount of snow we got! Stay inside and warm! No slipping allowed :)

Debzie, let us know how the HV visit goes :) 

Mrs. M., how as Louis last night?

How are you all this morning (afternoon)? I hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Still 3 hours and 10 min to wait!

Hope, sorry your lil one was so poorly. 
Have you tried to put a cushion under his mattres so he is a bit elevated? That helps them breathe better during the night. I even do it for my 10 yo when he's not well. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We definitely don't have that much snow Mindy! It's just slight dusting on the ground really. 

Not long ummi :hugs: x


----------



## too_scared

I hope you don't get any more snow than what you already have! This is a typical winter for us so we just have to deal :haha: Usually we get the snow starting in Nov/Dec though, not Feb!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Whenever it snows here its like the world has ended :lol: we're just not prepared for it at all! X


----------



## too_scared

Haha! It was like that when we lived in Toronto too. People just aren't prepared for it all and have no idea how to drive in it. I remember it took me 2 hours to drive home from dropping Shawn at work one day, a drive that would have normally taken 20 minutes. People were driving super close the everyone else and slipping and sliding all over. They didn't get that you should leave space when it is slippery in case you can't stop in time!


----------



## hopeithappens

Thanx ummi, yeah ive had him elevated since he had bronchilitis when he was 4 weeks bless him he seems to get over one thing get into a nice routine then bang somethin else starts


----------



## debzie

Hope sorry lo is unwell I know there is nothing worse especially at night. 

Missmm hope the crutches work for you. 

Well midwife called Isla is now 8lb 5oz so she has lost 3oz only I am over the moon with that. Cannot be solely to congratulate as I have been topping her up with formula as my milk still hasn't ome in. Apparently it can happen after section and trauma as your body fights to heal you first.


----------



## too_scared

That is great news Debzie! I hope your milk comes in soon :)


----------



## pichi

debzie said:


> Hope sorry lo is unwell I know there is nothing worse especially at night.
> 
> Missmm hope the crutches work for you.
> 
> Well midwife called Isla is now 8lb 5oz so she has lost 3oz only I am over the moon with that. Cannot be solely to congratulate as I have been topping her up with formula as my milk still hasn't ome in. Apparently it can happen after section and trauma as your body fights to heal you first.

this happened to me ... unfortunately i never did really get my milk in with Pixie so here's hoping that isn't the case for you :flower:

evening all! OH is stuck in traffic on his way home - a lorry has jackknifed on the road so the tail-backs are huge. sods law he gets let off work early and he's been stuck in traffic since 3! :dohh:

how are you ladies today? sorry i'm not very active in this thread any more :( running after 2 is harder some days than others :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Great news Debzie! It will come soon! How are you feeling?

Ts: the place i come from in france is very snowy in winter (well not like your place ^^), And at first I was finding it very funny when all the schools closed, and toads block, and transport stopping with a few centimetres of snow. But I have to say, ds used to love those snow days with no school!!

Afm: just out from the gp, unfortunately, no scan for me :(
I will have to go private, will call tomo. On the other hand I didn't tell the doc I know my exact dates (is it a lie?? Lool!) so she gave my lmp for the mw so she may see me in advance. (I did tell the doc I was not *sure* about the dates and might be less than 11 weeks).


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry you didn't get a scan. :( I hope you get to see your mw soon and maybe then get a scan. 

We get snow days here maybe more than most places would because we have a lot of children bused in to school. The communities around here are all old fishing villages built up around the coves so they are all down over big hills. It is too dangerous/slippery to get the buses down and back up the hills when it is snowy. 

I bet it was beautiful in France where you are from :)

Pichi, hi! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: debzie My milk took a few days longer then 'normal' too after my cs so hopefully it will all be okay soon.

Sorry you didn't get your scan ummi.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: ummi sorry they wouldn't send you for an early scan. Hope you manage to get a private one soon. 

:hugs: Debz hope your milk comes in soon hun x


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies,
Ummi so sorry you didnt get a scan hope you get your private one soon 
My pain seems to of gone so pleased about that today had my hair done today so feel much better and weighed myself at oh mums which would be the first time in months and i was so shocked it really upset me ive put on 2 stone this is just dreadful sorry for the moan ladies


----------



## pinksmarties

KelLy - I think putting 2 stone is ideal and nothing to be concerned about. I know its hard when you see the figures but you will lose lots of that once baby Daniel is here.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree Kelly 2 stone is ideal for the stage in pregnancy you are. I've put on 7.2kg already! I'm trying to watch what I eat as I am snacking a lot but as pink said we will lose most the weight when the LOs are here x


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies just seems like so much and just cant imagine my bump weighs that much


----------



## kelly1973

does anyone know what 2 stone is in kilos


----------



## debzie

Ummi that's crap that you can't get a scan I know after my rest loss try refused to scan me unil I started bleeing. It was only after my third I was automatically referred fir one I think.

Thanks ladies. My boobs are fuller tonight but now Isla is having none of it not latching properly as s s used to te bottle. May ave to express.mim feeling rough to be honest, afterpains at worse with your second ad I feel like I have been run over. All goes away when I look at my baby girl. Xx


----------



## kelly1973

ps debz i love the name you have chosen xx


----------



## kelly1973

ladies i need to get my night dress for the hospital and everything i see in the shops is just granny fied does anyone know of any nice ones?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

12.7kg is equivalent to 2 stone Kelly. General weight gain is 1lb a week now so expect to put another 7-8lbs on before bubs is due. Bubs probably weighs around 3/4lb now then you have the water and placenta which weigh quite a lot too! 

Kelly I've no idea! Haven't even thought of what nighty I'm taking yet! I'm more comfortable in PJs so I may just take PJs in x


----------



## hopeithappens

Ummi sorry they would t give you a scan

Debz thats great on the weight, hope your milk comes in soon, i didnt have a cs but im soo with you on afterpains everything hurt so much more second time round

Kelly so glad that awful pain has gone and as the oher ladies say i wouldnt worry to much about your weight

Hi everyone hope your all well :flower:

My little man has a chest infection, poor thing cant sleep properly so to stop me having to get up every 5 mins kierons in my bed and oh has gine downstairs armed with his monkey onesie :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly I got mine from Peacocks, it was about £6 and black and white striped but they had a few nice ones. It washed ok as well so I didn't have to bin it. 
Debzie congrats again!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh god the afterpains. It was horrendous. I had to keep looking for midwives to ask for co-codamol as they were so busy but I was nearly in tears with them. Soooo much worse second time round.


----------



## too_scared

Hope, I'm so sorry to hear that Kieron has a chest infection. I really hope he gets better very soon. :hugs:

Kelly, I was at my doctor appt today and I have gained 30 lb so far. :wacko: I feel terrible about it but I am telling myself it is all for the best reason. I really can't believe that so much weight is now on my midsection. :dohh: I didn't put any weight on anywhere else (that I can tell) so it is all belly. No wonder my back hurts when I am standing for any length of time! 

As for a night gown. I'm not really much help there. I got mine at Walmart. :haha: It is just a black t-shirt style one that has a ribbon around the collar that ties in front. Very plain but the least "old lady" that I could find! It was super cheap too. I don't wear pj's usually but I have a million pairs of pajama pants that I wear around the house. I sleep in a tank top because I can't stand clothes riding up or wrapping around me in bed. I had to get something new because I can't deliver in pj pants! :haha:

Debzie, I'm sorry you are feeling so bad. I am not looking forward to the after pains. I hope they ease off soon. I'm sorry that Isla isn't latching very well right now. Hopefully she will get the hang of it soon. 

Hi MMM, Mrs. M., Pink :) I hope you are all well.

Have a good night!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: chest infection can be very nasty. Hope little will get better soon. Sending lots of hugs to him. 

MrsM: how is little Louis? Is he feeling better? Lots of hugs for him too

About nightdresses: 4 years ago (omg!!! 4 years!!!) i bought 2 from primark, i think one with a little zebra and another with a cow on the front and a very little bow on the front. 

About the scan: I kind of expected it anyway, but hey, I had to try my luck, didn't I? :D
I'll choose a private clinic over the week end and probably book beginning of next week.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I got one from Primark, black with little dots that had a bit of a button down for easy feeding/skin to skin think it was only £5 and not grannified! Still using it not. I also took my pj's which although someone mentioned was maybe not a good idea with cs mine where stretchy material that came up above my scar bit. 

Hope - I have astma and had millions of chest infections when I was young so know how it feel. I think I had a permanent supply of that bright yellow super sweet liquid pencillin in the fridge for years. I hope he feel better soon, nothing better than sleeping upright cuddled up to mummy in a big bed!!

TS - I never got much after pains, not sure if that was because of the cs or not. I did feel some things when bf like mild period cramps but it didn't last long. As mrsmig said I think second time around is worse.

ummi - hope you get something booked soon for your scan.

afm - ben had 2 dirty nappies so got rid of his constipation and has been much happier since. I weighed him on my scale and it looks like he now weighs over 11lbs and that was AFTER his poos!!


----------



## too_scared

Way to go Ben!! Good job on the weight gain :)

Thank you for letting me know about your after pains. I am nervous about so many things. It is great when people share their positive experiences. :)

I hope all you ladies are well this evening :flow:


----------



## ickle pand

Room for me here? :haha:


----------



## too_scared

YAY!!! :happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Omg?! No way ickle?! Congratulations hun. It's great to finall see you here!! Fill us in on your :bfp: story x


----------



## pichi

:happydance: been keeping a seat warm for you *pats a seat*


----------



## ickle pand

Well I didn't even think I'd ov'd this cycle, so I don't know why I decided to test but the line came up really quickly, so I tested again with the Clearblue digi. Once I saw the pregnant I gave him his extra valentines present which was some bootees that I bought about 18 months ago that say 50% mummy on one and 50% daddy on the other. Then gave him the test and we waited for the 2-3 weeks bit to come up. 

I'm still in shock but looking back I did have a few signs, sore boobs, tiredness, lots of CM etc.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's amazing Ickle what a perfect valentines present for you and OH :D congratulations again hun :) x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome Ickle!!! Whoop whoop whoop!!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh my fucking GOD!!!!!! Oh my godohmygodohmygod!!!! I've been waiting frigging AGES for this news woman!! I could NOT be happier for you. I have tears in my eyes. What a fabulous valentine present.


----------



## ickle pand

Lmao mrs mig! 

It still hasn't really sunk in yet. I just realised that it was a Thursday I got my last BFP. I feel different this time though and my lines are much darker.


----------



## pichi

i hope soooooo much that this is your much deserved rainbow hun :) i really do!


----------



## kelly1973

FUCK SHIT HOLY COW wahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo totally amazing ickle omg im smiling from ear to ear made my day. bloody brilliant heres to your rainbow ickle welcome xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! Thanks Kelly


----------



## kelly1973

bet you cant stop smiling love the booties bet oh is beside himself xx


----------



## pinksmarties

I saw kellys post then went straight to your journal I have posted in your journal but reading this again has set me off crying again! I was nearly hyperventilating when I realised what kellys post said. We are all so so so happy to see you here.


----------



## pichi

i'm so excited for you Ickle haha! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you ladies. I think you're as excited as me lol!


----------



## hopeithappens

Totally echo what pink said soooo excited to see you here :happydance:

Hope all you ladies are well today :flower:


----------



## pinksmarties

I think we are!!


----------



## pichi

pinksmarties said:


> I think we are!!

yup! haha :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Now then Baby Pand. You stick stick stick!! Feeling different and dark lines are fantastic signs and so are sore boobs. How far on do you think you are? I found out with Louis at 3+2 which made for a long first few weeks! Are you going to take aspirin and high disease folic acid?


----------



## debzie

I'm crying here ickle so pleased for you.......big congratulations. Whhhhhhhooooooooo hoooooooooooo. Xxxx


----------



## pichi

ah it's just like one big family in here ^___^


----------



## ickle pand

I'm 4w3d by my AF. I've no idea how many DPO I am so I'm going with that for now. First hurdle to get past is 4w6d which is when I lost the last baby.

Not sure about aspirin or high dose folic acid. Hadn't really thought about it. I'll do some research tonight though.


----------



## pichi

hoping so much this is a sticky jellybean for you Ickle - 3 days to go then going by AF date


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah once I'm 5 weeks I'll feel a bit happier and might do a ticker lol!


----------



## pichi

Pma :d


----------



## debzie

Just so chuffed ickle. Pma......:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Afm my liilgirl is one week old today. Completely different from Emily. Had a really good night last night she woke at 2am, 5am and then 7am. Went more or less straight back to sleep too. My milk is still not in so I'm topping up with formula. 

So ladies here is Isla Jessica 1week today.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ickle pand

She's gorgeous :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ladies!! You are all making me cry ... From happiness!! Seeing your lil' girl Debzie, and your bfp ickle! Makes me feel so positive about it all!!! I guess hormones are already making me overemotional!!

xxx


----------



## too_scared

She's beautiful Debzie <3

Ickle, this is definitely your rainbow <3


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie she is gorgeous. I can't believe she is a week old already. Mind you I can't believe my Louis is 6 weeks now. It flies. It's funny how you can see how different they are to your first in just a few days isn't it. Louis has his moments but he is more chilled out than Edie was.


----------



## too_scared

I woke up feeling weird this morning. :wacko: I felt really tight (no pain at all) at the top of my bump. I got up and moved around and by the time I was down in the kitchen it had subsided. Do you ladies think this could be things progressing? It is still getting a little tight off and on so far today (but I have only been up and around for 4 hours now). It feels different from the BH I have been getting which have been down low, at the bottom of my bump.

I am so scared!! I thought I wanted Finn out by 37 weeks before but now every time I think maybe there is a teeny sign things might be starting I get terrified! I don't know if I am ready for labour and I really don't know if I am ready for an actual baby!! People say men become dads when the baby comes but women become a mom from the bfp. I'm not sure how accurate that is. Sure, I have carried him for 9 months but I really have no idea what it will be like to actually have a baby!! 

Argh!! Just having a little freak out... sorry for that, ladies!

How are you all today?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah Mindy don't worry! Don't have unrealistic expectations of yourself either. We all felt like that first time. Pretty much all first time mums feel like headless chickens for the first 6 weeks. That's normal. You and baby just learn together. Just go with the flow and accept whatever help you feel you need. 
I'm having a crappy day today. I feel like a bit of a failure. I mean, who can't bake buns from a bloody packet?


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :hugs: I am just worried about the huge change that is about to happen. It is going to be scary and wonderful all at the same time. 

I'm sorry that your buns didn't work out. Lots of things effect the way things rise. Maybe the humidity was wrong for them in your house? Maybe the packet was old? I hate baking, I can never get it right. I hope your day gets better!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mindy I agree with Mrs M you just learn as you go along and we all had the same worries with our first :hugs:

Oh no Mrs M! :hugs: I find those packets useless as everyone's oven temps differ slightly x


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies.

I agree with mrsmig and mrsmm Mindy. I cannot really remember much of the first few weeks with Emily it's a blur. Even this time your still learning your baby's unique quirks and they are getting to know you too. Remember not to put too much pressure on yourself and know that you are the expert on your baby. Xx

Mrsmigg I was I firmed by my mother that when my packet peppy pig cakes failed I had put too much water in and whisked it too much mine had lumps too. My oven was shite too and dung keep a constant temp. I can make cakes from scratch easier than packet. Xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mindy: don't worry, you'll be ok. I couldn't agree more with what mrsmig said. xxx

Sorry for the buns mrsmig. Baking buns doesn't make anyone a good or bad mum!! Just sorry you couldn't enjoy them. 

Afm: just spent the whole afternoon at A&E, lil one broke his elbow at the soft play at lunch time. How are they calling it? Soft play?? Ahhhh kids...


----------



## ickle pand

Ouch! Hope he's ok Ummi. 

I'm so tired today. Want to crawl under my desk for a nap lol


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx he's ok. He's been so brave poor lil man. And I couldn't go to the x-ray room with him :(
Thank God Dh arrived just before they strted the x-ray and he stayed with him. 

And btw, Ickle, tiredness is a really good aign. Take care and spoil yourself!


----------



## too_scared

That's a great sign Ickle!! :)

Ummi, poor little guy!! I hope that he heals up quickly. I can't even imagine how much that would hurt. :(

Thanks ladies. :hugs: I just finished my cloth wipes today. I had to sew the corners with my regular machine so the serging didn't come undone. I just finished cutting off all the threads. Now I have to finish organizing my diaper changing area and then we should be ready for Finn to come, or at least as ready as we will ever be. Well, the molding still isn't done in the room but I am not too worried about that because he won't be in there for a few months anyway. 

Oh, I got an email yesterday telling me that my nursing bras had only just then shipped! :growlmad: I ordered them Jan 28th! There is no way I am going to get them in time now. :( I will hopefully find something cheap that will hold me over until they come. I have a specialty size, that is why I had to order them online. :( I have to have something to wear home from the hospital! If my chest hasn't gotten any bigger the whole pregnancy do you think it will get a whole lot bigger when my milk comes in? My ribs on the other hand have grown about 2 inches around :( That will go away once baby isn't shoving all my organs up in there, right??


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ouch Ummi!! Hope he's ok poor little fella!! X


----------



## pinksmarties

bloody laptop deleted a big post that I had done one handed as Ben (finally) asleep on my arm.

start again

ummi - hope your LO heals fast and he isn't too sore. My oh broke his elbow a couple of years ago so know how sore it can be,

ts - I know you read my journal and I agree with the other ladies. Like debzie my first few weeks are a bit of a blur but you will learn about your baby and your baby will learn you too. Any more twinges?

ickle - tiredness is a great sigh, chill out and get Kev to look after you.

mrsmig - sorry your day isn't going great and don;t feel bad about your bun mixture. I thought it was just me when I use the packet mixes but I can never get them right and they either explode, yes really!, or are still raw in the middle.

I have just realised I can now eat the mixture left on the whisk when I make buns from scratch!!!

afm - not had good day (apart from ickles news!!), benjamin has hardly slept all day but then cries as he is over tired so the massage class this afternoon was cut short. OH out tonight. He bought tickets to see Milton Jones in aberdeen so he has gone with his dad so I am going to have an early night (earlier than 9.30!) when benjamin goes to bed and settles.


----------



## kelly1973

wow its like were all back together again its ace 
mindy thats exactly how i feel had my bump measured yesterday still within range but only 1cm up since 31 weeks midwife said they will see what the next reading is at 36 weeks before they decied to scan due to the sua.
pink sorry ben hasnt settled today hope you both get a good night sleep
ummi very ouchy
mrs migg im crap at the m packets
de4bz shes gorgeous
ickle hope loz clo mmm cupcake hope your all ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pichi

pink, with Pixie i was in my bed at 8pm most nights to begin with because she just didn't stop crying through the day :( hope you get a good sleep :)

mrsmig: those packet mixes aren't the best haha. Remember making ones that turned out like lumps of coal! And this is coming from someone that isn't too bad at baking haha.

poor wee guy Ummi! What happened?!

Debzi your daughter is just gorgeous :)

Xavier is off to bed all smiles as usual. Will have to post a recent pic of him. Hes getting so big!

T_s it is totally normal to be like how you are just now. I don't believe we ever are 100% ready for your first baby because it is such a massive life change but when you have had them and they are home you forget what its like before :)


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pink. I know we will all learn together (Finn, Shawn and I) but sometimes it just hits me and it is a little overwhelming. 

I really hope that Ben settles better tonight than he has the rest of the day :hugs:

Kelly, I really hope that you measure well when you are back for your next appt. :hugs:

Pichi, I can't believe that Xavier is getting close to 3 months old! I love seeing pictures of him :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - if you remember mrsmigs fundal height was slightly on the low side and I know you have the added worry about sua but I am sure all will be fine at your next appointment even if yo do need another scan.

pichi - he is not generally a cry-y baby so I take bad when he is, neither of us had a great sleep last night he was very 'noisy' and restless again. I used to go to bed at 11.30pm most night and wonder at my my friend who went to bed so early (no children either) but now I rarely see 10pm!


----------



## too_scared

Oops, I forgot to mention that I haven't had any more tightenings like that since around 11:30. :wacko:

Pink, even before I was pregnant Shawn and I would struggle to see 10:30 on a Friday night. :haha: Usually we go to bed around 11 but for some reason Fridays are earlier than "school nights". I can't imagine what it is going to be like when Finn comes.


----------



## hopeithappens

Ts i totally agree with everyone else its totally normal to feel like that

Ummi hope your ds gets better soon

Pichi cant wait to see more pics of xavier

Mrs m im not a y fan of those packet mixes i forgot to put eggs i think in lol so spooned the mixture back out of the bun cases mixed it all up put them in the oven went to get the packet of icing mixture out of the packet only to realise it was the cakemixture, so turns out id put the icing in the oven :haha: yet i can make them from scratch no problem, i just cant read instructions off a box :haha:

Debzie how gorgeous!!

Hi kelly ickle and pink :hi:


----------



## kelly1973

pichi yeh for a pic cant wait xx
oh and i go to bed at 11 every night bet that changes lol


----------



## kelly1973

hi hope , hope your all well xx


----------



## hopeithappens

+hi mrs mmm sorry :blush:

Hi kelly were good thanks kierons getting a lot better now he slept 7.30-2 lastnight so hes definitly sleeping better, im hating night times at the min as soon as ryan and kieron were in bed id jump in the bath eat me tea then pig out, whereas now ive started cooking properly again so i actually make tea at tea time but then later on im desperate to pig out but so far ive held back, well ok i did eat half of a small choc gateau :haha: so im going to have to work extra hard tomorrow, its just so hard getting out of old habits but im actually enjoying my diet this time ive not stuck to weight watchers like i used to, i downloaded that change4life app and it has loads of healthy nice meals on it well i made a potato and onion hotpot which wasnt particularly nice tonight was watery and tasted of nothing but loads of onion, going to try sweet potato pasta tomorrow night, well i think ive babbled enough now :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

ickle heres the info i read when i got my bfp

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/m...fects-get-high-dose-folic-acid-please-xx.html


----------



## hopeithappens

Ickle im not sure if they work the same up there as they do down here but down here if your b.m.i is above 29 or 30 they tell you and give you a prescription for the high dose folic acid, i got told by my gp that its somethin to do with a b.m.i of that or higher the normal dose of folic acid has no affect/effect lol wether this is actually the case or not i woudnt have a clue :haha:


----------



## hopeithappens

So sorry ickle just realised how bad that sounded :dohh: as i have no idea what b.m.i you are anyways for all i know you could be miles away with all your weight loss


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well done hope, hope the healthy eating goes well! Try and snack on fruit instead of cake/sweets etc easier said than done I know!! 

Well here's a 28+3 bump pic from me :)

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/C0EE8541-F420-489C-8E75-B4772B2B4778-5189-000004ABE9BECD5E_zpsd397831c.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that hope. I'll ask at my booking in appointment. No offence taken lol

Lovely bump :)


----------



## hopeithappens

I think ill have to buy some little fruit bags that the supermarkets do for kids :haha: sounds daft but i used to love the apple and grape ones yet if i had a actual apple i wouldnt eat it lol

Lovely bump mrs mmm, i really miss mine :haha:


----------



## pichi

my bmi was above 30 with both babies and the folic acid higher dose was never mentioned :shrug: 

cute bumpy :D


----------



## too_scared

Looking great MMM!

My bmi was 23 when I got pregnant but I took high dose folic acid because I am older. My prenatal vitamins have 5 mg of folic acid.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: hope for some reason I think the fruit in the fruit bags taste so much more different to just buying the fruit alone :haha: 

How is everyone today? X


----------



## kelly1973

i took the high dose folic but mine was just through choice and im still on asprin.
mmm love your bump xxx
hows everyone today??


----------



## ickle pand

How old are you TS? I'm 32. Don't know of that's older or not lol!


----------



## too_scared

Oh, I also took aspirin until 12 weeks. I was going to take it until 34 weeks but the specialist told me to stop. :shrug:

I just turned 36 last month. :cry: :wacko:

How are you all today?

I am up after only 6 hours because my shithead (term of endearment, they actually know we are talking about them when we say that :haha:) dog "wanted to go out". What he really wanted was to go out for a second so he can come back in to get more "go to sleep" treats. Jerk is too smart for his own good. :haha: <3

I hope you are all having a good day so far. I am going back to bed! :sleep:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope you manage to get some more sleep Mindy! These pets certainly know how to work us don't they? 
Going to view another house today. It's in a village 3 miles away so not ideal, as we would need to run 2 cars or I would be a bit isolated. The rent is more than we pay now so I'm not sure if we can afford it, plus I know Mark isn't keen to be in a village. However it's a stunning, large double fronted country cottage and I have a feeling once I see it I am going to fall in love with it.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: Mindy hopefully you can have a nap to catch up today! 

Oh good luck Mrs M that place sounds lovely!! X


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) I was lucky enough to get almost 2 more hours of sleep. Silly dogs. 

Mrs. M., that house sounds wonderful. I really hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## ickle pand

My cat is a pain too. She knows how to make enough noise that I'll get out of bed to shout at her and then she runs straight to her bowl. She had food in it today but it was all round the edges. Grr!


----------



## too_scared

Silly pets! <3 

I have to close the bedroom door in the night to keep out cats out. I can't sleep with them at all.  One cat will lay on me and refuse to move all night. Then, of course, I stay in one position all night because I don't want to move her and I end up laying there all night uncomfortable and awake. The other cat will wake me up at random times during the night for cuddles... by kneading on my chest. He is 25 lbs! OUCH! Also, he will meow his head off at around 5-6 am for no good reason at all. He doesn't just meow, he shouts. At least the dogs just will go to sleep and occasionally wake me up to go out early.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

25lb???????


----------



## too_scared

Yes... he has been on a diet for the last 5 years. Nothing works to get the weight off unless I give him high quality, grain free canned food. He lost about a pound or 2 but gained it all back after I had to switch to a new food for my other cat who was diagnosed with chronic renal failure about 2 years ago. 

But, he is a HUGE cat. The vet said an ideal weight for him would be between 16-18 lb. I really don't know what to do for him anymore. :( They eat less than what they should and he still is a fatty.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

hi ladies

Ah those pets! I just acquired a little cat.4 months ago. We love him so much, but.yeah, he knows how to wake us up, and get what he wants. Simetimes he's so annoying that I have to before the kids. I don't.know how I'll manage with him when lil one comes!

I too prefer fruits ready to eat, I would eat any fruit if dh prepared.them for me.

Thank you for your nice thoughts. Ds is a bit grumpy today, but on the whole he's ok. He was playing with tje little tikes cars. Another child smashed his car in my son's one and his arm got caught in between the 2 cars. But the staff at the soft play were very nice, tjey paid a cab for me to take him to the A&E


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry, posted before I finished!

And the A&E.staff was great in taking care of me. the funny thing was that they were talking ti me as if I did not understand English and when dh arrived they started talking to him, and not to me!
I'm just guessing they assumed that.because I am veiled. So dh &I and a big laugh about it! As long as my lo is well taken care of that's all that matters!

(sorry for the typos, I'm with a horrible phone and fatty fingers!)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh and Mrs mig: I love house hunting! Sometimes you see such nice houses it hard to make your choice! I don't know yet if we'll move before or after baby comes.


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry they treated you like that at the hospital. It seems strange to me that they would talk to you like that when you were obviously understanding them. :wacko:

I hope that your little guy is feeling better soon.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's ok. You have to take it on the funny side, I think they don't mean it, some people just still have "clichés" of muslim women. It even happens to some of my friends in the shops or places like that and people get shocked when they answer with their cockney accent! Lol!
Ds just did not realise he would have to keep the cast for more than one day, so he was not to pleased about that. He'll get used to it though! Sure he won't want to take it off when the time comes!

How are you feeling today mindy? Any more twinges?

Mrs Mig: how was the house? 

How is everyone else?


----------



## too_scared

I'm ok, thanks Ummi :)

I have more BH today and my back is hurting more but I don't think things are starting. I also have a tummyache. It is hurting down one side of my bump and across the top. But, it is constant, not coming and going like I would expect contractions to be. I really hope things don't start now until Tuesday because we have a big storm coming again tomorrow and Monday. I really don't want to go over the highway in a storm!

How are you doing?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope that's going to be the last storm for you and you'll be able to go safely to the hospital. 
I'm ok thk you. I try not to think to much about the pgcy atm. Since those tests went backwards, I fear the worst and at the same time I force myself to be positive, if my numbers were going down, I would have started to bleed by now. So as far as I know, I'm still pregnant. 
Dh wants me to wait a bit more for the scan so we are sur that there is a heartbeat. And if all is ok I'll see the mw very soon. I'll call them if I haven't heard anything from them by next week.


----------



## too_scared

It might be better to wait a little bit for the scan. I know it is super hard but seeing that heartbeat on the screen is just about the best thing ever. 

I really wish this would be our last storm but, unfortunately, Feb and March in Newfoundland is very unsettled. 

How are all you ladies today? 

I had a dream last night that I went to the hospital to be induced but it was taking a long time. Also, I was in a tiny room with another lady there too. I was sitting in a chair to deliver. My entire family was there, walking the halls. I was walking and walking and walking and still no labour. Then I woke up thankfully! I really hope that the dream isn't telling me that I am going to go overdue! Blah!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ummi, I agree it's best to wait for the scan. I had a scan at 6 weeks and was told there was a HB there but it was very slow ... my next scan wasn't scheduled for 2 weeks and I spent the whole 2 weeks panicking that baby's HB would have stopped as it was so slow last time :hugs: 

Pregnancy dreams are so weird aren't they Mindy :lol: 

I'm ok today, resting as much as possible as I had a busy day yesterday so my pelvis isn't my friend today :lol: x


----------



## ickle pand

I'm going to ask for a scan at my booking in appointment and if they say no, I'll get I private one at about 7 weeks.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ummi, I'm sorry you encountered ignorance at the hospital because of your veil. Is it something that happens a lot? Do you wear the sort that covers your face? I hope you don't mind me asking, I'm interested in different faiths and cultures. I studied GCSE Religious studies at school (many, many moons ago) and we went on an educational trip to London that included a visit to a Gurdwara, a Serbian Orthadox church, a Hindu and a Krishna temple, a Synagogue and Regents Park mosque. It was great. We were chatting to the ladies in the mosque and they were telling us that although they covered their faces they enjoyed wearing make up underneath. It sounds ridiculous that we were so fascinated by this, but where I live we have no kind of multicultural society at all. More so now as we have Eastern Europeans but when I was at school there were no Asian children there, and just one boy who was mixed race. Very rural and provincial. I moved to Canbridgeshire when I was 19 and made a lot of Muslim friends. I hope you get an early scan, and I'm sure you are right. How far on are you now? 
The house was nice, but has a few drawbacks, old draughty windows and the kitchen was a little tatty, BUT it is huge, plenty of room for us, our guests, and all our stuff and two new bathrooms. We need to give it some thought. 
Ickle 7 weeks is a good time to have a scan. That's when I had my first one when I was convinced my symptoms had disappeared and the nice doctor took pity on me. 
I'm getting to the point now where I'm feeling a bit grotty. Mums, anyone else get to this point at around 6 weeks post birth? I'm sick of looking like crap, my clothes not fitting me, and wearing horrible stuff. I just feel a mess. And fat.


----------



## too_scared

MMM, pregnancy dreams are weird! I'm just glad the paranormal dreams have passed :haha: I didn't like being so scared getting up to pee at night! I still put the light in the hallway on, though :shy: I'm sorry your pelvis is hurting so badly today. :hugs: I hope you are able to get some rest and feel a little better today.

Mrs. M., I have a degree in Religious Studies :) I love learning about religions and other cultures too. My plan for a while was to get my masters and phd in Folklore. One of the best folklore profs works at the university I get my degrees from. I was so looking forward to learning from her. Unfortunately I couldn't justify getting a that education because I had no idea what I would do with it! I just love learning. I taught world religion to a high school class a few years ago. We didn't have the opportunity to visit any places like you went to because there is no cultural diversity in our town. But, the bigger places in Newfoundland is getting much better. 

I'm sorry you are feeling so down about yourself. :hugs: I am fully expecting to feel that way for quite a while. 

Ickle, 7 weeks sounds like a good time to have a scan. I had my first one at 5 + 4 with this pregnancy because I was having so much one sided cramping. They saw the fetal pole. My next scan was 8 + 1 and it was the best thing ever when I saw the little heart beating away on the screen. I immediately started crying. 

I hope you are all having a good day :flow:


----------



## pinksmarties

I agree with everyone 7-8 weeks good time for a scan. As much as you want an earlier one for reassurance, and believe me I too wanted that and hated the mw for making me wait till 8 week, it was for the best. 

Mrsrmig - I think it was about week 7-8 for me. I hated going tin to town trying stuff on, picking the bigger sizes and still looking fat and horrible. I don't wear my maternity jeans anymore but that is only because I dug out my big clothes from the loft. I still hate it but I have relaxed a it and think I will get properly started diet etc once I stop bf (I don't plan on going more than 6 months atm but as I said before Ididn't think I'd get this far)

ummi - sorry for what you encountered at the hospital. Stupid ignorance.

ts - pg can be very vivid and unsettling. I never really had them but then I never remembered my dreams before either.

hi everyone else.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry I meant to reply earlier, but I had a huge nap and didn't realise the time until dh woke me and said "it's nearly 5 o'clock!"

Mrs mig: i am sorry you feel like, but it's prefectly normal. I found that time really hard especially with ds1. As much as I loved my son from the sec i layed etes on him, after the first month, and that many sleepless nights, not to forget a failed breastfeeding, I thought: nappies, bottles, cleaning and that's it? When will I get to enjoy my lil one? Bizarely it was easier second time round, but pls don't feel bad about feeling this way. However, if that feeling starts to sinks in an no matter what it never goes away, then don't hesitate to talk about to you doc, of course your dh and you know you can let go and have a rant here whenever you feel like it. Unfortunately pnd can happen to anyone but I'm sure you'll feel better soon. *hugs*
Don't worry about asking questions! Lol! I have been wearing the full face veil for about 2 years now, but started with a headscarf a year before. I have never better in my life since I do. It does make me feel complete and free. But of course, when you make such a drstic choice, you know that you may get some reactions. On the whole it's ok, london being london usually people just ignore you whatever you are wearing, lol! But I did get a whole spectrum of reactions, from the nicest and cutest to some more frightening. There was a waitress who asked me politely (it was one of the first hot day of the year) " don't you feel hot with that? So I just called her over the counter and made her feel the fabric. On other times I have had people talking to me about islam, asking my kids when ramadan was, if we followed the moon calendar. But twice I felt threatened, I was with my headscarf, had the kids with me in a park and a group of teenagers started playing with my pushchair and sitting in it. When i told them off they started to swear at me and called me "a gypsy". And another time I was called "a paki". But I feel more vulnerable when I am with the children. (You know just like before having kids we could cross the road when the little man is red, but now we wait until it's really green!). But what I appreciate the most is old ladies talking to me at the bus about... The weather!! Lol!
And to be faire to the hospital staff, the receptionist just treated me normally, I even had a laugh with her when I went to take a follow up appointment for ds. It's just that it was really surprised from that hospital bcause the staff themselves come s from many different backgrounds, and when I had to deal with before (ie: when I did not have a veil) they just treated dh and I equally (I had to take ds1 to the A&E when he knocked his front teeth second day at school).
It's funny cause i used to be so inquisitive about different people as a child and as a teenager. Well even now, but so wrapped up with kids and family life you know!
Before ds2 I used to teach health and social care in a college, and did some units with the students about different religions. They absolutely loved it! They are just so inquisitive and open minded when you give them the opportunity. I gave each group a religion to study and make a prsentation, different from their own religion. 

Ts: me too!! I wish I could spend my life learning and learning. I told dh: if only I could b paid to study all my life!!! Lol!!

Sorry for the long post... Guess I got carried away!!

xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks for that Ummi. I love the analagy about the green man, I do that too! Is your husband Muslim as well? 
How interesting that you used to teach health and social care. I intend to take that course when Louis is a little older. My sister is doing it at the moment at level 3 and really enjoying it. 
Thank you for the advice about how I'm feeling. I don't think it's PND, I remember feeling like it after Edie. I think like you say it's the feeling after the euphoria settles down and the tiredness of not sleeping through kicks in. I'm expecting to start feeling better when Louis evening routine kicks in and the weather improves and I can start going out running. It's also the early days of breast feeding when you are so tied to the baby. Its not a problem for me I love it. I want to spend every precious moment with him because they are not babies for long, but you start to forget what it's like to look nice and not have to wear pads in your bra and always wear nursing tops. Mentally I feel ok, physically I feel a mess.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just saw this on bbc news:

** Pandas 'may be ready to mate soon' **
Edinburgh Zoo's most famous residents may be getting ready to mate - a few weeks earlier than last year.
< https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-21490952 >

Baby dust for the pandas! I hope they get their :bfp: very soon! 
(Well we already have a panda with a :bfp: with us! ;-)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mrs mig: Yes hubby is muslim too. 

remember that your body took 9 months to deliver your handsome Louis, but it's bound to take the same to recover. Just like you said, once you get in a nice routine and warmer days are there, you'll be fine. That also means you'll be able to take more walks outside and shed the fat you don't like. xxx


----------



## too_scared

Oh, that is exciting! Lots of baby dust for the pandas :)


----------



## too_scared

Thought I'd share my 38 week bump picture. I look like crap as I am suffering with quite the headache again... :wacko: (we really have to get that tv out of the living room!)

I hope you are all well :flower:
 



Attached Files:







38 weeks - smaller.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful bump Mindy :cloud9: x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :)


----------



## ickle pand

Lol Ummi. That is exciting. Lets hope they have more luck than last year. 

Great bump pic TS :)


----------



## kelly1973

Great bump pic mindy xx
haven't been on all weekend as laptop decieded to die on me a lot of my business is online so was quite upset and I am hormonal lol oh surprised me and went out and bought me a new one was a real surprise.
hope your all ok xx
now I have to try and find all the journals again lol as they were all bookmarked on my last pc


----------



## ickle pand

Click on user CP Kelly, all the threads your subscribed to should be there if there's any updates to them. 

I'm having a bit of a panic today about the baby. I'm 4w6 which is where I was when I lost the last one. Every small cramp seems ominous. Boobs are still sore though and I still got 2-3 weeks on my digi. Hopefully I'll get 3+ in the next day or two.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

*hugs* ickle
Easier said than done, but try not to worry. Testing can be reassuring, but try not to overdo it either. I continued testing after I got 3+, and it went bavkwards to 2-3, so as you can imagine I worried myself sick. I'm trying to rationalise now. Once you get passed those few days, you'll feel betterand hopefully not long before you get a scan. 
xxx.


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: ickle we all know how you feel, as difficult as it can be some days keep the pma. As for testing I can't advise I tested everyday with ic! I would caution against the digis though I took me ages to get that 3+ when others were getting them 'sooner' than me and that just got me worried unnecessarily.

Kelly - aww that was so lovely of your OH and glad you are back online.

ts - lovely bump pic, you look wonderful. I can't believe I am missing my bump after all the aches and pains it gave me!!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Kelly :) I was wondering where you were. I'm glad you're back and what a nice thing for your OH to do! I'm sorry you are feeling so hormonal. :hugs:

Ickle, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Us PAL girls have to take it one day at a time. It is so hard to get past these terrible days but you can do it. I remember panicking every "milestone" day. Heck, I still turn on the bathroom light every time I get up to pee because I woke up to blood the day of my first mc and I was in the semi dark and I had to get up to turn on the light. Like somehow me turning the light on so I can see the tissue better will ward off something horrible from happening. I guess we do what we have to, though. Remember, though, that cramps in the first tri are completely normal. Also, like Ummi said, please don't test too much. Testing does nothing but stress you out. Be kind to yourself today and it will pass quickly and then tomorrow is a whole new day to continue on with PMA. :hugs:

How are you today, Ummi?

Thanks Pink! I wonder if I will miss my bump? I'm sure I will but it might be a long time down the road... :haha: How are you doing today?

How are all you ladies today?

I'm sitting here wide awake after barely any sleep at all last night. We slept in too long yesterday so weren't tired last night. We went to bed sometime after 12:30 last night in the middle of a huge blizzard. I woke up around 3:00 to pee and have been mostly awake since. The snow plow started on our street around 4 am and continued back and forth on the roads by our house until sometime after 5:30. The snow is super heavy, it was bordering on rain most of the time. There is more than 3 feet of it piled up at the end of our driveway from the plow. Luckily Shawn doesn't have to work this morning and he can get out there in a little while to use the snowblower on it and not have to feel rushed to get to work. Another reason why I think I didn't sleep well is that our cell phone service is out and we don't have a home phone. I think in the back of my mind I was worried about how we would know if school was cancelled for Shawn. I don't know how much longer we will be without a phone but I think we are looking at at least 2 days. Something happened to one of the towers and it knocked out service to everyone here Saturday afternoon. We don't have a home phone because we never talk on the phone so we didn't see any reason for the added expense. :wacko: This is the only time I ever remember losing cell service and of course it is when I am ready to pop! :haha: But, honsetly, we live so close to the hospital (I can see it from my window) that we can get there quicker than an ambulance could get to us anyway. 

Well, that is enough of me babbling. It's quarter after 7 and I am wide awake but I am going to try to get a little more sleep. 

I hope you are all having a good day :flow:


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you ladies. I knew you'd all understand. I'll stop testing once I get the 3+. I know that after that the levels get too high got the test and you get the hook effect. I don't know how filli coped poas everytime she peed. I'd have been a nervous wreck!


----------



## kelly1973

Hugs ickle really understand try not to worry and keep that pma I still check the paper when I pee its a shame really as it takes the joy out of itsometimes. thinking of you and hope today flies by for you. xxxxxxxxxxx
Mindy hope you got some more sleep 
well ive been drinking rlt and m now on two cups a day my bh are quite painful at times is this down to the tea or is this normal?
how is everyone today? what a lovely day the sun is shining lovely


----------



## kelly1973

ok what do you think of this for hospital bit granny fied I know but is this the type of thing wanted one with buttons so I can feed Daniel

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/29064824...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## debzie

https://https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nursing-Nightdress-Nightshirt-Nightie-Pyjamas-Breastfeeding-Maternity-/290856602325?pt=UK_Women_s_Nightwear&var=&hash=item43b8678ad5

I was looking at these Kelly.


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly that looks comfy. The only thing I thought of was do the buttons come down far enough? Your link doesn't work for me Debzie.


----------



## pinksmarties

Looks okay Kelly, my nighty buttons down that far so should be okay. Is there no primark or anything near you? I would be willing to send you something which will be cheaper. hope that doesn't sound bad, just don't want you to pay a lot if you are not going to use long term.

debzie - link doesn't work for me either


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ts: lovely bump!! I love seeing bumps!!! Hehe!!
It's great that your hospital is so close by. I'd be worried with that snow if it was quite far. 
Thx I'm ok. I didn't get much sleep last night either as ds2 kept waking up and crying. And this morning I feel rather queasy, could only have half of my coffee which actually went down the sink after a sickness spell. (Sorry tmi), and feel rubbish with homeschool today. But I take it as a really good sign and would be worried if I did not get any symptoms. So I'd say: welcome MS!! Lol!!

Kelly: that looks good enough for the hospital, like pink said, try primark first, it looks a bit expensive for a nighty. Also, personally, I don't think I be able to bf, the opening doesn't seem to go down enough (i have big bbs especially while bf'ing, but that might work well gor someone with smaller ones).


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Ummi :) 

The hospital here is super close but they don't deliver babies here. I would go here first to find out how things are progressing and then either go to the hospital I will be delivering in with Shawn or in the ambulance. It is over 200 km away. :wacko: They can deliver babies here but can't do anything if anything were to go wrong. There is only 2 GP's here, no other doctors.

Yay for feeling sick!! Sorry you are feeling so sick but it really is great :)

Kelly, that looks good, but I worry like the others that it might not button down enough.


----------



## ickle pand

200km? Wow that's a long drive while you're in labour! My local maternity unit is a mile from our house and the hospitals they'd transfer me to if anything were to go wrong are both about 35 miles away.

Halfway through the day and it's gone pretty quickly so far, thankfully :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Omg!! That's soooo far Mindy!! You'll be in my thoughts!

Afm: i think ds1 suspects something! I don't know how much longer I can keep it from him! It started with the x-ray, he did not inderstand why I couldn't go, then in the evening dh prepared a runny omelette, so I had to ask him to cook mine again. So he asked why and told him I'll explain him when it's time. And now I think he may have seen a pic of the different tests I took (a pic I sent to dh). And 2 days ago, he asked me how far in the prehnancy I was when I told I was expecting ds2, how far i was for the baby that has gone (his own words, bless him). He also asked me why I was sick this morning (poor lol man, he remembers my sickness with ds2, that was horrible!) And on top of that I'm a terrible liar!!
I thought I'd be able to keep it until the 12 week scan, not too sure now!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle: glad the day is flying! xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh wow Mindy that's a long way to go! I whigne about going to the one 10 miles away ... I definitely won't now :lol:

How are you feeling today Ickle? How many weeks are you now?

That's a tough one Ummi :hugs: kids aren't silly they pick up on these things. My DD kept asking why I felt sick this time. She couldn't remember my pregnancy with DS and with my angel I didn't have any sickness so she didn't have something to compare it to but she was still curious as to why I was being sick! Do you think you could maybe trust him not to say anything to anyone if you told him? X


----------



## too_scared

So glad to hear the day is passing quickly, Ickle. :hugs:

Oh no, Ummi! You have a smart cookie there! :) Sounds like you might not be able to wait to tell, but PMA :)

The hospital is far from here but that is why we go into the hospital here as soon as we get the first twinge of labour. They will monitor you and see if you really are having contractions and the check to see how dilated you are and make a decision from there. If I am only 2 or so cm dilated I will go with Shawn but if I am more dilated I will go in the ambulance. Most people make it no problem to the hospital. There was one lady who delivered in the parking lot of a gas station about 50 km from the hospital she was to deliver in, but she waited to go into the hospital here. I am going at the first sign! :haha: My doctor said he would rather see me in 20 times for BH than have me sitting at home wondering and it be too late.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mindy: here they ask you to wait at home at home until your contracting every 5 min or so, that would be impossible with the hosptal 200 km away! But they seem to be taking good care of you!! Just praying the snow will stop a bit. 

Mmm: I can trust him, he's a good boy, but after the mc, I think he was heartbroken and asked me not to tell him next time. I'll try and wait at least till the 1st scan.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can undertand that Ummi :hugs: DD was devastated when I had my MC too. Fingers crossed he forgets all his curiosity :lol: x


----------



## too_scared

I can't even imagine what it must be like for children when they know about a mc. :( My mom had an ectopic between me and my sister but I was too young to know what was going on. I'm sorry your kiddos were so sad :(

The snow is supposed to only be a little bit every day now until Thursday. So, either before then or after please baby! :haha: It is so frustrating because we barely had any snow at all before about 3 weeks ago. Now, of course, since I am so close to my due date we are forecast tons of snow all the time :dohh: :haha:

Just checked the 14 day forecast (not accurate at all but still... :haha:) and there are only 2 days in those 14 that it isn't forecast to snow. :wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

It must be sad for your kiddies who are too young to really understand what's going on. I've asked my SIL not to tell her boys for the same reason. The oldest is 14 but her 11 year old is a sensitive soul. When we got married (he was 9) and asked his mum if we were going to have kids now. She explained that we wanted to but were having problems. He then asked her if that meant we'd have to paint our spare room a different colour. She couldn't work out what he meant, but he was talking about the film Up! I cry my eyes out at that scene now.


----------



## ickle pand

TS I hope the forecast is wrong or that your LO comes on a non-snowy day.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Awww it is Ickle :( I lost my baby in February last year and in Easter Caitlin asked me if the baby would come back after Easter like Jesus did (they'd learnt about it at school) I found it so hard to try and explain no to her so I left it up to OH. I'm not a religious person and don't believe in God etc but hubby does so I felt it better he dealt with the situation.

My pelvis is really aching today :grr: and I just have no energy at all, my arms are aching (1 from the whooping cough jab, 1 from getting blood this morning) and I just feel totally blah!

Got my blood results earlier and my bile acids and ALT are still rising despite me being on the urso tablets :hissy: I don't think there's anything I can do to make them stop rising?? X


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: MMM :hugs:

I'm sorry your numbers are still rising. I hope there is something that they can do for you.


----------



## ickle pand

Let your OH look after you MMM :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

mmm hugs hope you feel better soon
ummi yeh for sickeness in a nice way of course
ickle hope your ok
pink the primark is over 60 miles away so would cost abit in fuel I would love one fron there would love if you could get me one???
debz thzt link didn't work


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmm: poor little thing. Kids can be soooo sensitive, we wouldn't imagine. 
Hope your blood levels start settling down a bit. Must be worrying though, if you are the slightest anxious about it, if I were you, I would not hesitate to talk it through with your doc. Have a lots of rest hun, and put your feet up! x.

Kelly: that's far for a primark! You'd better order order something from next with the price you'd pay in petrol!! Jope your hospital is not 200km away.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It is worrying but knowing that they are monitoring little man every week helps, I am also having 2 weekly scans and on the last one (Thursday) he was measuring a week ahead and is estimated to weigh 3lb 1oz!! I've got to go get my bloods and ECG on baby again next Monday at 9am then straight in for my scan followed by my consultant :thumbup: so they're keeping a good eye on me ... feel like I should rent a bed at the hospital :haha:

Kelly if there's anything you'd like from Primark just let me know, we have one not far from here and I'm going to have to head there soon to get some pants for after birth etc and I can easily post some things on for you :flower: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmm: really hope these last 10 weeks go as fast as possible for you and you can safely meet you bundle of joy!


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Room for me here? :haha:

Excuse my language....but OMFG!!! Congratulations! I was working my way through the posts with Tenzin on my lap and almost dropped him! Its just how casually you dropped that post in there lol! :haha::haha::haha:

Still reading through...its chaos here still! At the moment theres a stampede in progress to get sat down to watch the simpsons :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Loz :) I took my time getting here lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - no worries. I'll try to get a pic of mine so you can see what I got and I'll see if I can get something similar for you and post it. I might not get into town till the weekend would that be okay?

MMM - sorry to hear that things aren't under control with the meds, have they said what they'll do next then? My arms were killing me after the whooping cough in one arm and the flu in the other. I couldn't sleep at all that night as which ever side I lay on woke me up!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

But now your here for the next 8 months Ickle :D How far are you now?

Pink I've no idea, I don't see the consultant till next Mondy now and will hopefully get a plan of action but I don't think there's anything more they can do as I'm on the tablets that's supposed to help reduce it all ... I think if they go above a certain level they will get baby out ASAP but I'm not sure what that level is. I'm going to take a load of questions for the consultant so I don't forget anything x


----------



## kelly1973

ah yes please pink have you got paypal I could pay by that?? ill wait for the pic xx
lox yeh hellooooooooooooooo feels like good all of us being on here again
Miggins are you ok mrs?
mmm glad your being taken good care of thanks for the offer ill be taking you up on that xx
hope your all having a good evening xx


----------



## ickle pand

5 weeks tomorrow :) Think I might brave a ticker tomorrow. 

Does anyone have any pregnancy book/app recommendations?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I definitely think you should get a ticker :cloud9: 

I've got an app called babybump which is great and tracks your progress day by day :) x


----------



## pichi

hey everyone - how are we all? Going to try get uptodate here...


MrsMiggins: how are you feeling? :hugs: the feeling you're describing i remember so well :( fortunately i didn't get it this time around but it's horrible so i hope the feeling passes soon. I am sure you are looking just fine though :)

Ickle: yay for braving a ticker! books that are a good read are the baby whisperer. not so much a pregnancy book but a baby book. nice little read :) 

T_S: hope you manage to get some better bouts of sleep soon :hugs: not long for you to go now! take care of yourself! (that goes to everyone out there though too ;)) hope the weather is in your favour when labour starts :)

Loz: nice to see you in here again :) those boys keeping you busy? :haha:

MMM: you take care - hope you're feeling better soon x

to everyone i may have missed - Sorry! :blush: :hugs: hope you are ALL well x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I use the iPregnant app, but it's only on iphone i think. You have a calendar, you can appt, notes, symptoms and moods, there are loads of explanations about what's going in your body, you can add pics of your bumps, there is a kick counter and contraction counter, a list of baby stuff that you can customize. Try the free version and see if you like it first. 
I also use the babycentre app "my pregnancy". 

I never really read any books, but i used to buy pregnancy magazines when pg w/ds1. 

GL with your books/app shopping! Let us know if you find something interesting!


----------



## too_scared

Hi Lozdi :) I hope the chaos settles in your house soon!

Thanks Pink :) I did get back to sleep for about an hour and a half. It was nice :)

Ickle, my friend lent me her copy of What the Expect when You're Expecting. I found it was nice to read about each week. Personally, I got most of the info I needed from BnB and Baby Centre online. My sister suggested an app for me but I didn't use it. I forgot what it was, oops! It was an Android app so if that is what you have I can ask her what it was.

I hope you are all having a good evening. :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for the suggestions. I've got an iPhone and an iPad so I should be able to try some of them.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I used the what to expect app, I liked that it updates every day but it is American so not always relevant to the antenatal care we receive (or don't, in a lot of cases). The best pregnancy book I ever had was Kaz Cooke's Rough Guide to Pregnancy. I recommend it to all newly pregnant people. It's honest, funny, not scary and entertaining. When pregnant with Edie I also bought The Best Friends Guide to pregnancy. Yeah, if your best friend happens to be Lucretia Borgia. It scared the crap out of me. I don't recommend it. 
Thanks everyone. I am feeling a little better. I noticed today my tummy has suddenly pinged back into place, I've obviously still got a bit of excess but a lot of it has gone so I'm happy about that. 
Louis had his 6 week check today. He is 10lb 10 now. He is gaining around 8oz a week and is on the 50th centile for length and weight. 
Mmm I hope your pelvis feels better for some rest. That's so sad what Caitlin said about Easter. We didnt tell Edie about Louis until the 12 week scan. She has been to all my scans with me, even with my losses as we never have anyone to look after us. Fortunately she was too little to understand then or I wouldn't have taken her along.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks mrs mig. I loved the Borgias too btw lol! 

Got a 3+ on my Clearblue digi this morning, bang on schedule going by my last AF so I'm going to do a ticker :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow wtg Louis he's thriving! :D lucky you with your yummy pinging back already ... Thomas is 3 and mine still hadnt gone back :lol: 

Yey for the ticker and the 3+ ickle :D congrats :) x


----------



## kelly1973

loving the ticker ickle whoop whoop


----------



## pichi

yay for the ticker ickle :happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., excellent job with the weight gain, Louis!! That is great news about your tummy. I really hope I have the same experience! 

Ickle, yay for the ticker and woooohooooo for the 3+!! 

How are all you ladies today?


----------



## debzie

Yeah for ticker ickle. 

Well done mrsmigg on Louis weigh gain and your belly back. 

Mrsmm that what Caitlin said made me shed a tear. Emily would ask and ask where my babies had gone. This time around we delayed telling her. 

Sorry my link didn't work earlier.

Well Isla has been weighed and has gained 9oz in a week. Making her 8lb 14 oz. my milk has finally Coe in so she is boing combi fed at the moment. She's on the boob a lot trying to boost my supply especially at night. She still sleeps better than Emily did though.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay for the weight gain for Louis and Isla!!
Fab news mesmig about your tummy! You must be a bit relieved now!!

Ickle: yay for the ticker! I haven't come around to add one yet, but soon...

Afm: i was so sick yesterday! Omg! The only I barely kept was lunch. Went to bed early and dh took care of the washing up and the kids (i think he skipped the brushing teeth part of the routine ^^), and I actually didn't sleep until 4am, I kept tossing and turning, one minute was feeling hot and the other too cold. 
I'm a bit better today, but taking it slowly. But on the whole those are more reassuring than anything else, as they feel the same as with ds2. 
I found out the Skittles were helping with the nausea. 

Hi to everyone, sorry if I missed anyone, but I'm thinking of you all!


----------



## debzie

Great symptoms ummi I suffered pregnancy insomnia most of my pregnancy and it kicked in about 6 weeks. Same as the nausea.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx debz! I also think a caught a virus or something, I took my temp this afternoon and it was 38.2
I just hope it won't affect the pregnancy.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## too_scared

That is awesome weight gain, Debzie. Way to go Isla! :) How are you doing?

Ummi, I'm sorry you were so sick yesterday. I hope you are feeling a little better today. MS combined with a virus can't be fun! :hugs:

How is everyone else doing today?

I got a few pictures of our nursery now that it is (nearly) done. We still need the molding and baseboards but I'm not overly rushed about that because that can be installed after he comes since he won't be in there right away anyway. Overall I am very pleased with it <3
 



Attached Files:







smaller.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4









smaller 2.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ickle pand

It's gorgeous TS. It matches your ticker lol!

Ummi I hope your feeling better soon. We're more prone to viruses because our immune system is reduced so that our body doesn't reject the baby, so it possibly a good sign.


----------



## too_scared

Can you tell what colours I really like :haha: Green is my favourite colour but I really love any bright colours. 

How are you today, Ickle?


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good but still tired and my boobs are stupidly itchy lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I love the nursery Mindy :cloud9:

:lol: ickle, give it a few weeks as they'll be huge :haha: x


----------



## too_scared

Boo for itchy but it is a great sign! :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh Mindy! That nursery is just lovely!!! You did such a great job!

Thx ickle, i haven't thought about that. Lol @ the stupid boobs. You'll be filling your bras pretty quickly!! 

Thk you ladies I'm a bit better this evening thanks to some paracetamol, and I could eat a bit more so I'm not as tired.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad your a bit better this evening Ummi :hugs: hope you manage to sleep better too. 

I'm getting loads of uncomfortable BHs this evening! I seem to get the quite regularly every couple of nights or so :( x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Ummi :)

I'm really glad you are feeling better this evening. 

MMM, I'm sorry you are getting so many BH. :( I hope they ease off soon. I have been getting more lately, and they are definitely more uncomfy now too.


----------



## kelly1973

me too I seem to get them every evening now and I too have really itchy lils lol very strange how are you all today xx


----------



## kelly1973

Mindy I love your nursery its fantastic


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: Kelly. 

How is everyone today? X


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - I love the nursery pics!!! You have done a wonderful job with the nursery. 

Hope everyone is okay!

Had a very strange night last night After a few nights struggling to get him to sleep he slept right through eventually sleeping at 8.30 (last feed 7.15) till 6.15 am!! I wish I slept all that time though but I was awake half the night wondering why he was still asleep (did get a bit worried towards the end)! I don't expect that to to be the norm although it owuld be nice apart from the water melon boobs by that time!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good but sooooo tired. Going to listen to my body and go to bed at 8 tonight and see if that sorts me out. I've been having a sort of pulling/stretching sensation in my lower belly so things are definitely happening down there lol!


----------



## debzie

Love the nursery Mindy.

Ummi hope you feel better soon.

Ickle that sound like lo is getting settled in, I was majorly bloated with cramps stretching pains early on and backache. 

Pink yeah for sleeping through long may it continue.

Sorry so many of you are having BH mine picked up pace too towards the end becoming more painful.

I'm doing ok I suppose stitches are healing well so much so they are pulling still in pain when I do too much and still bleeding. Isla has colic and becomes unsettled between 6-8pm each night. She's sleeping well during the day but not so much at night. Last night she fed every hour or so then wide awake and screaming 4.30-6am eventually we both fell asleep and when I woke up she was still latched on lol. Emily slept out last night so I laid in bed with Isla until 10am it was lovely just dozing and feeding her.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Pink: yay! Well done lil man! Such a relief for the boobs when they wake up to feed though!

Ickle: take care hun and have lots of rest while you can! It's so demanding on the body and on the mind as well!

Afm: *****huge wikileaks in the house!!!***** ds2 just told me "yaya (that's how he calls ds1, his name is zakaria) told me you have a baby in your tummy!!!"
I just said: "ho, really??" Then changed the subject straight away!! I should be booking my scan by friday, I'll tell them everything after the scan.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks Debzie, I'm better today. Just a bit queasy, so it's barable (sorry spelling??). I have a caugh, so I think that's what caused the fever. 
I really hope you heal very quickly. Though we know the c-section was for your and the baby's own good, but still must be really hard. *hugs*


----------



## ickle pand

Sounds like DS1 has been eavesdropping Ummi lol!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Loool!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh dear Ummi, you've got a clever DS there :lol:

Well done Ben, that's great Pink but it's a pain you couldn't relax and sleep too :(

:hugs: for Isla's colic Debz, Caitlin and Thomas both suffered with it and it was awful :( x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks for all the compliments on the nursery ladies :)

I'm at my appt with my OB/GYN right now. I will post properly when we get home this evening. 

I hope you are all well :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope everything goes well Mindy :flower: x


----------



## ickle pand

Ok my next question for you ladies. What make of Doppler did you use, if any? When would I expect to hear a heartbeat? I know they can be seen on an ultrasound from about 6 weeks but I'd imagine a Doppler would be later. Especially with my tummy padding lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I got one from amazon think it was a jumper one, it was about £30 and did the job well. I found babys HB at 9/10 weeks. They say you can find it from 8 but it can take hours ... Seriously. I think your best off waiting till 10 weeks before checking even then it still took me a good half an hour to find it :lol: x


----------



## debzie

I have padding too ickle and picked up a heartbeat from 10 weeks. I bought a second and hi bebe one from e bay £30'. Didn't get the one with digital display though think that would have made me more paranoid. Xx


----------



## pinksmarties

I got the angelsounds one from amazon but I bought mine when I was about 12 weeks. I did find hb quite quickly but it was a struggle sometimes so I agree with the others, it is too much stress to try any earlier.


----------



## kelly1973

Ive got the digital be be I found mine at 9 weeks but at times it was a struggle and really stressed me out I agree with pink xx hows everyone


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :)

I'm sorry I missed so much today.

Ummi, I'm glad you are feeling better but I'm sorry your DS spilled the beans! Silly boy! :)

Debzie, I'm sorry Isla is colic-y. I hope she feels better soon. I'm sorry your incision is still tender. I really hope it feels better soon.

Ickle, I didn't get a dopler. It was too stressful for me to think about trying to finding the heartbeat and not finding it. I really just left everything up to PMA and hoping for the best. :)

Hi MMM, Pink, Kelly, Mrs. M. and everyone else (my brain is NOT working right now. :shy:) 

How is everyone this evening?

Well, I got some interesting news at my appt today. First bit if great news GBS negative! :yipee: 2nd bit of more interesting news... I'm 2 cm dilated and 80% effaced! Eek!! She said baby's head is very low. She also said he isn't back to back anymore so that is great. His body is on my left side and his arms/legs are on the right. After she checked me (since we live so far away they like to check to see if you are progressing at all to see if we should stay or are ok to go back home) I started bleeding. Scared the crap out of me! She said it was normal because of the irritation to my cervix. It is already stopping. 

I hope you are all having a good evening :flow:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Glad to see things are progressing Mindy. Can't to read you announcing the birth!! Will be thinking of you loads and loads!!

For the same reason as you, I am planning on NOT buying a doppler. Though I thought about it, but I know I'll get too stressed out.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Ummi :) 

I think Shawn was/is a little freaked out when the doctor said 2 cm! :haha: I know I was/am! 

I can't wait to meet our little guy, but I am so nervous about labour, and how we are going to get to the hospital (am I going with Shawn or am I going in the ambulance), and what we are going to do with our dogs, and everything else!! :dohh: :haha: At least the forecast has changed and after tomorrow the weather is supposed to be sunny :)

My doctor kept saying she was on call this weekend so I could come see her and get checked out whenever I need to. I think she isn't really expecting me to go to much longer. She seems pretty confident that I won't need to be induced. I really hope she is right!


----------



## ickle pand

Great news TS. Not long to go now :)

I'm rethinking the Doppler idea now. I keep having moments of pure panic (I know now how you all felt) so I think just trusting that everything's ok unless there's a clear sign that it isn't is a good idea.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh wow that's brilliant news Mindy!! I really hope that something starts happening in the next few days for you :happydance:

That sounds like a good idea ickle they can cause more stress than anything! I remember when I couldn't find the HB for our angel baby but I was in denial and kept putting it down to inexperience of not being able to find. Then when we went for our scan and we were told it sort of made sense. But that meant when I got pregnant this time I did panic a little if I couldn't find it :( :hugs: it will probably be best to wait till after the 12 week scan x


----------



## debzie

Great news Mindy things are happening. 

Ickle I became obsessed with my Doppler early on using it every day sometimes a few times a day and freaking out when I couldn't find a hb. I caused myself no end of stress in those first weeks. I only settled down after my gender scan at 18 weeks. It seems a distant memory now though. 

Hi everyone. 

Isla had a better night last night up at 1am and 5am for feeds but settled quickly. Still colicky earlier in the evening. Trying to get a routine in place with Isla and Emily. Managed to bath them both and have them ready for bed by 7.30pm.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Well done Debzie! I could have never done that when ds2 was born!

I just got round to booking my scan. Omg! I am terrified and excited at the same time! Thank God, I only have 2 days to wait. It's on sat @11.50. I'll need all your positive vibes ladies!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sending all the positive vibes I can ummi :hugs: x


----------



## kelly1973

ummi sending mega positive vibes for you xx
mindy how exciting how are you feeling?
hows everyone else?


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) I am hoping that baby comes this weekend! :happydance:

Ickle, that is the attitude I found I needed to have in order to get through the early days. I didn't really relax and feel really good about everything until after my 19 week scan but I tried to force all the bad thoughts away. Now that baby can come any day I am starting to worry about all sorts of things again :wacko: Being PAL is no fun at all. :cry:

Debzie, I'm glad Isla had a better night. Great job on getting both girlies bathed and ready for bed by 7:30 last night! 

Ummi, I am sending you all the positive vibes I can. That is great you don't have to wait too long!

I'm doing pretty good, thanks Kelly. I am beat from shopping yesterday, but other than that I am good. How are you?

Hi everyone :) How is everyone doing today? I hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Sending you tonnes of positive vibes ummi!


----------



## debzie

Ummi sending positive vibes and we will all be virtually holding your hand in there on Saturday. Xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Hi ladies :flower:

Ummi just pointed me in this direction. Feeling very nervous and scared, just got my bfp today x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh congrats Lora!! It's great to see you here finally :flower: I have everything crossed for a happy healthy 8 months for you x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome Lora! 
Feels so good to see more bfp on here! We're almost complete. Still waiting for a few more bfp's...


----------



## LoraLoo

MissMummyMoo said:


> Oh congrats Lora!! It's great to see you here finally :flower: I have everything crossed for a happy healthy 8 months for you x

Thanks hun it feels like its taken forever :dohh: xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I remember that feeling well hun. The day before our 6 month anniversary is when we found out we were pregnant!

Congrats again hun x


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations and welcome!! Happy and healthy 9 months :D


----------



## debzie

Welcome loraloo wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. X


----------



## kelly1973

welcome lora congrats to you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merristems

:hugs: Ahhhaha this is where you are all hiding out! Congrats Lora fantastic news cheered me up no end! Hiya everyone else hpw are you doing? xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Merriiiiiii!!! I was wondering why you were not on here!! Welcome!! How are you? How's your pgcy going?
Omg!! This is a bfp party!!!! Yay!!

And I've just read on fb that my cousin who tragically lost her 4 yo son 3 years ago is now 4 1/2 months preggo with her rainbow!


----------



## kelly1973

wow its busy in here fantastic xx


----------



## merristems

Hi Ummi! Im a bit slow on the uptake I know! Im ok thank you, feeling well, except I believe im getting the beginnings of SPD :( LO seems to be growing well bump is now appearing! How are you I saw you have been Ill :( But excited to see your scan is Sat. thats great! That lovely to hear about your cousin she must be over the moon.


----------



## LoraLoo

merristems said:


> Hi Ummi! Im a bit slow on the uptake I know! Im ok thank you, feeling well, except I believe im getting the beginnings of SPD :( LO seems to be growing well bump is now appearing! How are you I saw you have been Ill :( But excited to see your scan is Sat. thats great! That lovely to hear about your cousin she must be over the moon.

SPD is awful, get a support belt if you can they do help xx


----------



## ickle pand

Yay it's a party now!


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi everyyone hope your all well :flower:

Eeeeee im loving how busy we are in here now :haha: congrats to all the new bfps :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies how s everyone?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sleeeeeeeep deprived!! Can't wait for Louis to shift this rattly chest so he sleeps better. I pranged my mums car yesterday, scraped it on another car, it's going to be very costly :-(
Busy day today it's marks birthday. I have to try to make a bloody cake *flail*


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh....I meant to say welcome to the Loraloo and Merri!! It's lovely to have new faces in here.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How are you Kelly? 

Oh dear Mrs M that doesn't sound good? Is it not just a paint job on the car? Oh happy birthday to Mark it's Thomas' birthday today too :) we're going to get baths and sorted then we're off to the train museum, soft play, then Toby Carvery for lunch, all Thomas' idea :lol: most kids want to go to McDonalds ... Not Thomas :haha: x


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi loraloo and Merri!! Big congratulations to you!! 

mrsmig - Sorry about the prang, it is so easily done. I hope the cars don't cost too much, are you paying yourselves rather than through the insurance? Happy birthday to Mark and I am sure you will make a fab cake!! I had hoped poor Louis chest might have been a bit better by now, sorry to hear he still isn't breathing well and keeping you up at night. Is he sleeping but his noise is waking or is he waking up lots too?

MMM - Happy Birthday Thomas, that sounds like a fab day out!!

Hope - how are you. Is Keiron feeling better now?

Hi Kelly, TS, ickle, ummi.

afm - Benjamin had been sick a lot again after feeding. I am on my second tshirt of the day so far. It mainly happens when I am moving him from lying down or bouncer seat to carrying him. No matter how gentle when transfering him, I burp him between and after feeds but maybe I am not doing it enough. I might start cutting back on the infacol again but the last time i did that he got bad with trapped wind/colic again so I am reluctant. The problem with him being sick is that it also comes out of his nose so it gets a bit bunged up and makes his breathing noisier, I am always picking his milk bogies from his nose!!


----------



## hopeithappens

Mrs m sorry about the car hope it doesnt cost to much

Mrs mmm hope thomas has a fab birthday, sounds like hes going to 

Hi pink yes kieron is so much better thanks still a bit sniffly but apart from that hes back to his normal self, ill see if i can post the video i took yesterday he was sitting in his bumbo chatting away whilst eating his bib, until ryan stood on his train slid and started crying lol, kieron does the same as ben especially when hes been lying down ill pick him up hell burp and be sick so ive learnt to put something on my shoulder or have something handy to catch it lol, had a right faff on the other day as hed ran out of infant gaviscon so i got another prescription only to find out theres a problem with the manufacturers so i ended up ringing about 30 pharmacies and found one that had four boxes left so i hope theyve sorted the problem out by the time i need more 

Mindys quiet i wonder if things are happening eeeekkk exciting

My house was an absolute madhouse lastnight my sister was working her oh is away with work and my parents are up in scotland so there was only me who could watch her 3 so you can imagine 4 kids and a baby :haha: wasnt too bad once i got kieron and ryan to bed the other 3 one by one fell asleep on the settee until she picked them up at half 10, going to get my housework done pick them up again at 5 then ive only got them til half 7/8 tonight

Hi everyone else hope your all well :flower:


----------



## kelly1973

lots of birthdays today then xxx
miggins so sorry you had a prang that's all you need, poor Louis hope he gets better soon, hows edie?
Hope would love to see that video sounds so cute hope you get the gavi soon .
Pink hope ben stops being sick soon poor lil fellow
mmm hope you have a nice day today sounds like a fun day.
Mindy where are you ??? How are you Pichi?
afm woke up feeling really poo today just very light headed and a bit dizzy yuk!!!! done all my feeding and waters so can take it easy now till 5
ummi not long now xx you ok Debz 
hi to anyone ive missed xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

I'm still here. :( :haha: Just had a busy day yesterday and a bit of a self pity day. Anyone have any advice on how to get things going?? I am ready for this part to be done now :haha: I kind of wish I didn't know that I am dilated/thinned because now I just want things to start. 

Mrs. M., I'm sorry that you scraped your mum's car. :( Happy birthday to Mark. I hope your cake turns out well. I'm sorry that Louis is still rattly. I hope his chest clears up soon. :hugs:

MMM, happy birthday to Thomas!! Sounds like you have a wonderful day planned. Are you planning to do it all in the wheelchair? I hope you don't feel too sore at the end of the day. 

Kelly, I'm sorry you are feeling so yucky today. I hope your rest this afternoon helps you to feel better. Happy 35 weeks!!

Pink, I'm sorry little Ben is being sick so much. Poor little boo boo. :( I hope that he feels better soon. Is there any ideas why he does this? (sorry if I missed it. I am so scatterbrained lately :shy:)

Hope, it is great to hear that Keiron is starting to feel better. I hope that nasty chest bug stays far, far away! 

How are you doing today Ickle? 

Welcome to Merristems and LoraLoo!! Congratulations on your bfp's!!

I am so sorry if I have missed anyone. My brain is in a bit of a fog this morning. :wacko: I hope you are all well and having a good day. :flower:


----------



## pichi

unsubscribed again >__<!!!!!

hope everyone is well. off to catch up :)

Xavier rolled over today :D yay! (sorry that's awful me me me but i am off to catch up now and i'll post back tonight :))


----------



## too_scared

Oh, does anyone have any ideas why my left eye has been twitching since Wednesday? It is driving me batty. I know that a deficiency in B12 can cause twitches but I still take my prenatals every day. Maybe it isn't enough? I had a B12 deficiency before and had to take super high does B12 for a while. I wonder if maybe it is something I should look into after Finn comes?


----------



## too_scared

Wow!! Good boy Xavier!! What a big boy <3


----------



## ickle pand

Twitchy eye can be a potassium deficiency. Try eating some bananas. 

I've taken an afternoon off work to have lunch with my mum and buy some bigger clothes. Poor DH didn't get home until 1am last night because his workmate got them lost on the way to the airport and took then to a gliding club instead and they missed their flight home to Edinburgh. They had to pay £180 to get transferred to the next flight which was to Glasgow and then they had to get back to Edinburgh to pick up DH's car. 

I'm so tired today. Having a few cramps which is worrying my mum bless her lol!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks for the tip :) I would eat bananas if I could but I am sensitive to them :( I will have to look up if anything else is high in potassium.

I'm sorry your DH had such a run around last night! I'm glad he's home now, though.

I'm glad you're tired, in a good way :) I hope you're having a good afternoon.

Oooh, just looked it up, a baked potato with the skin on is a better source of potassium than a banana (15% of daily value as opposed to 10% in a banana :)) That was my plan for lunch :) Thanks again!


----------



## ickle pand

I'm glad I'm tired too lol! I just need to learn to pace myself better. 

I love baked potatoes! Much better than bananas. Hope it helps.


----------



## merristems

yippie for tiredness Ickle great symptom its the only one i had, that and thirst


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - tiredness and stress can cause twitchy eye too. :hugs: for self pity day. We all need them from time to time.

ickle - is OH home now? tiredness is a good sign so relax and let Kev look after you tonight!

pichi - yay for Xavier rolling over!

afm - had a nice massage class this afternoon, last one next week, hope we can all still meet up though. It was back massage this week and I was dreading putting Ben on his front as he is pants at it but he managed really well and even got to do the rest of his body too.


----------



## pinksmarties

With this pg with Ben I had lots of thirst early on too merri.


----------



## too_scared

That makes sense too, Pink. I have been pretty tired lately. I have been falling asleep on the couch by 9 or so every night now.  :haha:

I'm so glad to hear that Ben did so well at massage today. It is too bad the class is over next week. I really hope you can continue to meet up with the ladies from the class :)

I hope you're having a good day today!


----------



## too_scared

I think I may have just lost a teeny bit of my plug. Just regular cm colouring but definitely thicker. Please let things be starting!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

ooo thats exciting! I lost little bits for quite a while though but I hope for you that means something imminent!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pink. I really hope it means something. I want to go bounce on my ball but I am nervous to do anything with Shawn at work. :haha: I will start soon, he should be home in an hour or so. :)

I am hoping that being 80% effaced means things will start soon. :)


----------



## pichi

oh exciting stuff T_S!! could mean that your cervix is beginning to dilate 

welcome to the new :bfp:s it's always nice to see new faces in here :) 

pink; i find Xavier being sick a lot when he's going through a spurt - he drinks more than he can actually handle and ends up bring it up. these babies grow like weeds haha!

Mrs M: hope the prang will be easily sorted :)

Happy birthday to your wee manny MMM :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I am bleeding :'(


----------



## pichi

aw no hun, i hope it doesn't mean anything :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting TS. 

I was so sleepy on the way home I had to pull over for 5 minutes to rest my eyes. Went for a quick nap when I got in and woke up 2 hours later lol! DH made tea and now I'm thinking of getting an early night.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I hope too, I'll have the answer tomo. But tbh I'm preparing for the worst. I don't have a good feeling about it especially since I had that fever. I spent yesterday crying and taking it out on dh, and tonight is the bleeding. Well, just praying I'll be strong enough to handle it.


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi the biggest hugs, hoping that its nothing serious and that you can get some reassurance :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Oh no Ummi. I hope it is nothing. Sending you tons of good vibes and hugs. :hugs:

Pichi, as of Wednesday I was 2 cm dilated and 80% effaced. Eek!


----------



## kelly1973

ummi really hope its nothing and you get some answers tomorrow xxxxxxxx we are here for you x


----------



## hopeithappens

Ummi keeping my fingers crossed for you for tomorrow will be stalking for an update

Pichi yey for xavier rolling over, kieron keeps going to try then decides not to i know i said he was laid back but i think hes going to far :haha: rolling over is one thing ryan never did he went from lying to sitting to bum shuffling to walking 
I can remember being so upset for ryan once, a friend of a friend cant be in the same room as a bum shuffler as it reminds her of somethin creepy off a film so everytime ryan moved or went to go over to her she would run out the room, and he just sat there looking confused bless him

Mindy really hope things start soon for you

Hi everyone


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Hope. :)

Poor little Ryan! What a strange thing for that person to do!


----------



## horseypants

ummi, i dont know your background very well. can you have them test your progesterone and give you supplements?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ummi I'm thinking of you today. Keeping it all crossed.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh I missed that Ummi, I took ages to write that post and I missed yours. Sorry if it looked like I ignored you. I hope the bleeding is nothing. Thinking of you xx


----------



## merristems

Ummi sending you my thoughts i hope it is nothing try to stay calm, at least you have scan today, big hugs xxx
TS cant be to much longer now! Go for a walk and eat pineapples to see if that kickstarts it xxx


----------



## pichi

...and get bouncing on a birthing ball haha


----------



## ickle pand

Sex is the best way apparently TS :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: ummi hope the scan goes ok. 

Have sex and get bouncing on the birthing ball Mindy!! X


----------



## too_scared

I hope you're getting your scan and getting good news right now, Ummi. Sending all the positive vibes I can.

Thanks ladies, that is my plan for today. :shy: :haha: Got woken up by the doggies again just now so hopefully I will be able to get a little more sleep, don't want to go into labour tired. Ha! 

I hope you are all having a good day :flow:


----------



## pichi

MissMummyMoo said:


> :hugs: ummi hope the scan goes ok.
> 
> Have sex and get bouncing on the birthing ball Mindy!! X

at the same time?! lmao! it's bad enough having a bump :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx ladies. I don't know what I'd do without your support!
Bleeding has stopped this morning. I don't know what that was all about! But I'm still worried. I'm now in the waiting room, there's a lady before me and then it's my turn. 

Ickle: no need to apologise hun. I knew you wouldn't have ignored it! Thx for the support. 

I hope everyone is ok. Sorry for the me-post. I read all your updates, sorry that our lil babies are not feeling well, hopefully they all get better soon. 

Ts: thinking of you! Walking is a good thing to help kick start (it helped me) and dtd as well (helped too lol!!). I imagine the walking option might not be a good one with the snow. But why not try 1 mile of a leslie sansone video "walk at home"? Good luck hun!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:rofl: pichi now that would be something for the karma sutra :haha:

Fingers crossed ummi, the bleeding was probably just baby snuggling in a bit more. Hope everything goes ok at the scan. 

I'm not feeling too good today :( mixture of things really. Today's the day we found out at the scan that baby had died. I don't think hubby even knows. I'm eternally greatful that I'm pregnant with my little man but I should already have a 6 month old baby :( my acne is so severe at the moment because of having to stop my tablets with the OC and my face is so sore and feels like its on fire all the time :( I spent most of last night and this morning crying :( sorry for the rant and moan :( x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh missmm, being PAL is so hard, much harder than anyone can imagine. Don't apologise for the moan! *hugs* try and indulge yourself in something you like today. That always help. 
I would feel the same as you do hun. Take care xxx.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Update: sorry girls, I'm leaving the party :(
The sac measured 4-5 weeks, I'm supposed to be 7+1


----------



## too_scared

Oh Ummi, I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## pinksmarties

ummi - I am so sorry :hugs: will you phone the GP's now and maybe get a confirmation scan? Maybe you are earlier than you thought?

MMM- :hugs: for you too. My OH never remembers those significant dates either and even when you are pg it doesn't stop you remembering what should have been.

TS - hope your planned day gets things going!!


----------



## LoraLoo

:cry: Ummi, I'm so, so sorry hun :hugs: Thinking of you xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big big :hugs: Ummi I am so so sorry x


----------



## debzie

:hugs::hugs:so so sorry ummi gutted for you Hun. :hugs::hugs:

Mindy really hope things start soon. I agree with the others lots of sex bouncing and nipple twiddling lol. 

:hugs::hugs:missmm anniversaries are so hard deal with it best you can..... It's ok to feel like shite and cry. As for your ache if its any constellation I still think you look good didn't notice it yesterday when I saw you. :hugs:

Hi everyone else.

Sorry for being Mia. Isla is asleep and Chris s doing housework.......I'm amazed too. Isla seems to be having a growth spurt, really hungry all the time. My milk still is not keeping up with the demand so I'm topping up with formula. We registered her yesterday then had lunch out at Emily's favourite place Toby car very ( where I saw missmm) think that combined with the fruit I have been eating gave Isla explosive poos. Each feed last night I had to change her and this morning it was up her back. She's still waking at 1ish 4ish then 7am. Had a cuddle in bed this morning and we both slept some more until Emily got up at 8am. She is soooo much better on. Night than Emily was. So far. I'm still sore but it's getting better.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Debz, the magic of make up but it still looks bad even with make up :( 

Toby is Thomas' fave place to eat too! It was his birthday and we asked what he wanted to do and he said Toby Carvery :lol: 

Sounds like Isla's doing well! She is gorgeous :cloud9: was lovely to see you too hun you look so well! Wish I looked like that after giving birth :haha: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ummi I am so very, very sorry. Hugs and thoughts. Xx
MissMm, I know just how you feel. My sisters birthday last October was the anniversary of the day I had my second miscarriage the year before. The day before it I was a wreck, even though I was heavily pregnant. Anniversary days are horrible, you kind of live through it again. Mark doesn't know the dates of either of my losses. April 4th and October 18th. I'll always remember. Mums do. Lots of hugs to you too. 
Mindy walking by the coast on New Year's Day is what got things going for me, I started my contractions at 9am the following morning. My walk involved climbing lots of steep steps.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Knew there was something I'd forgotten. Debzie 1, 4 and 7am are typical waking times for us too. I'll think of you tonight when I'm feeding!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. No change yet :( Going to bounce on the ball after I eat breakfast. I'm not sure about the twiddling! Can't handle that on the best of days. :haha: 

Ummi, I agree with Pink, about getting a confirmation scan. Maybe you ovulated later than you thought? 

Pichi, you gave me a good giggle, but I don't really see how that would work right now! :haha:

Debzie, I'm sorry about the poos last night! That is nuts. :wacko: I hope her tummy is settled now! 

MMM, I'm sorry you are in so much pain. :hugs: I really hope there is another solution for your face. I wish I had something that I could suggest for you. :hugs: I had an anniversary on the 12th and another one coming up on the 1st. They really suck. I'm so sorry. Shawn didn't remember either. :hugs:

Hi Mrs. M. and Hope, how are you ladies today?

I'm so sorry if I forgot someone :( I'm a little scatterbrained lately! 

I'm going to go stomp up and down the stairs and bounce on the ball for a while. Maybe then I will go for a walk on my treadmill. I would love to walk outside but it is really cold out there today and everything is a sheet of ice because Thursday we had freezing rain all day and then it got cold and stayed cold :(


----------



## ickle pand

Ummi. I agree with the other ladies about double checking the dates. So sorry you're going through this. Thinking of you xx

MMM - don't apologise for having a rant and a moan. That's what we're here for. DH isn't good with dates so I make sure I remind him in the run up to difficult ones.


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly - I bought you a couple of nighties. I sent you a PM about sizes a couple of days ago, I got what I think would fit over a bump. Just need your address to send them too.


----------



## kelly1973

so sorry ummi thinking of you we are here if you need us xx
thanks pink I never got a pm dam laptop thanks so much do you have a paypal and ill pay you?
how are you mindy how exciting
hi to everyone pichi mrs miggins,ickle debz hope,mmm and everyone else I have a dippy brain today feeling unwell with a virus xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

I hope you feel better very soon Kelly :hugs:

I'm still here... :wacko: Since I last posted I tried bouncing, walking, going up and down the stairs, pressure points... nothing! Just a few small BH. Well, that and the dogs now think I am nuts. :haha: Anyone have any other tips? I bought a pineapple last week and it was yummy but I don't think it did much. There is no way I can do the core. Blah! 

I keep thinking I am getting BH but it is just Finn stretching as much as he can in there and pushing up against the top of my bump. Come one little guy! Mommy and Daddy want to meet you!


----------



## ickle pand

My auntie was told the 3 hots would help - hot food, hot bath and hot sex lol!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx girls. If you look at my chart, there is no way there could be such a gap. Especially since I had my bfp at 11 dpo. I mean, i could have got it wrong within a few days, but there, the difference is 2-3 weeks. I wish it was just a big mistake. 

Don't worry ladies, I'll have my rainbow, just not yet ;-)
I'm just sorry Ickle we won't get to be bump buddies. 
But I' still cheering you on my girlfriends!

Mindy: a little thought for (and for the other when the time comes): my friend (who's got 7 children, bless her) used to pray and ask for an easy labour and delivery for the first children, then she realised that labour is not meant to be easy, so for others she prayed for a beautiful labour!
So I am wishing you a beautiful labour hun! *hugs*


----------



## too_scared

Thank you so much Ummi :hugs: You are such a wonderful person. I'm so sorry you are going through this. I really love your PMA. You definitely will have your rainbow. :hugs:

Thanks for the tip Ickle. I will try a hot shower since I am having issues getting out of the bath lately... :haha: For hot food do you mean spicy or temperature? I think I will go make myself some lunch that is hot and spicy and then have a hot shower. Already did the other one :shy: Will give it a try again soon. :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry Ummi. There's still plenty of time for us to be bump buddies. I hope it happens for you again as soon as you're ready to try again.


----------



## ickle pand

Spicy I think. Don't go burning your mouth lol!


----------



## too_scared

Haha! Thanks :) I am eating roasted sweet potatoes now with cajun seasoning. Not too spicy, but I couldn't find anything else to make. Or, maybe more accurate would be I couldn't find anything else that was appetizing to me right now.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx mindy and ickle. Your comments go right to my heart. (Sorry that's a french expression that I just translated literally in english, so don't know about the wording, but the meaning is there). 

Mindy: loss of appetite is a good sign that things are starting. Just don't exhaust yourself too, you'll need that energy!


----------



## merristems

Sending you my love ummi im so sorry but your rainbow will come xxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: ummi. You will get you rainbow.

Kelly - sent you a pm for your address

TS - I think you would have to eat about 11 pineapples to get the required bromelain to affect labour!! Some say nipple tweaking is meant to help, tbh I felt a right tit (pardon the pun!) when I tried that. Saying that nothing, not even oxytocin could get Ben out!


----------



## kelly1973

ummi you will have your rainbow we are right here behind you all the way xxxxxxx
my midwife told me to massage my nipples from 37 weeks oh cant wait lol
omg mindy after you its me s~~t lol


----------



## too_scared

SOON Kelly!! :happydance: 34 days :D

Pink, that pun gave me a laugh! I definitely can't eat 11 pineapples! :haha: 

I am starting to feel he is never going to come. I am not even getting the slightest twinges that things are going to start. I know I'm not even 40 weeks yet, but I feel like since I am so effaced things should be starting... I wish I didn't know! Haha! Still only small BH's. :wacko:


----------



## pichi

ummi i am so sorry to hear that news :( you will get your rainbow :hugs:

t_s, the last 2 weeks especially are the longest 2 weeks ever haha! then when you go over your edd personally it felt strange as i didn't have a date to aim for any more. heh, either way it's not going to be long :D can't wait to see the new babies :happydance:

i can't believe i am going to say this but; i'm broody :blush:


----------



## too_scared

Time is definitely slowing down now. I really don't want to end up going over because the more I go over the closer it will be to when my mom comes. I really want to have some time alone with Shawn and Finn before my mom gets here. :wacko:

Broody already?!?! Oh no!!


----------



## pichi

i know it's ridiculous isn't it!? i am sure i'll snap out of it soon enough though. I mean, realistically 3 would be too many for this house...

maybe we need a bigger house :rofl:

if Finn was to come closer to when your mum is meant to be visiting - would you be able to ask for a little privacy with little one if your mum was there? I'm sure she'd understand the wanting for personal bonding time especially if he's just born


----------



## too_scared

Better start looking for a bigger house! :haha:

I'm sure she would give us some privacy but there is really no where for her to go besides our house. And, she is only visiting for a week so I would feel bad hiding away in my bedroom the whole time :( I guess everything will work out however it happens.


----------



## too_scared

Hi :) How is everyone today?

I think my kiddo is trying to bust his way out through the side of my tummy. Ouch!

Also, I somehow managed to stay in bed for 10.5 hours last night! :dohh: I slept for 5.5 hours without having to get up to pee! Yay :D


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:happydance: for the long sleep Mindy! Hopefully you won't be waiting too long for little man to make his appearance!

We've had a lovely afternoon with the kids, we've played red rover and watched wreck it Ralph now were gonna go have a picnic tea (well hubby and the kids will have the picnic ill have to sit on the sofa :( then we're all going to get baths and settled into our PJs before sorting school stuff for tomorrow. Told hubby I want us to play a board game later not sure which yet. We hasn't spent any quality time together in a while! X


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :) I'm hoping he doesn't keep us waiting much longer either. :haha:

Sounds like you had a lovely day so far :) I love board games! What kinds do you like? I love Scattergories and Trivial Pursuit. I love any board game really, but refuse to play Monopoly with Shawn because he is so competitive! :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies excellent for the epic sleep ts mmm sounds like youve had a lovely day 
im getting mega bh very ouchy every night now wondering if the rlt is making them stronger


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:haha: at Shawn :) we'll either play Monopoly, Pay Day or Cluedo I think :) I've never heard of scattergories what's that? X


----------



## too_scared

I am so jealous of your BH, Kelly! :haha: I got nothing here! I was too nervous to do the RLT because we have to drive so far but now I wish I had some. I hope you don't get too many more. :hugs:

MMM, Scattergories is a list of things like "something found at a park" or "super hero" and then you roll a die with all the letters of the alphabet on it and then you have 3 minutes to come up with answers for 12 things that start with that letter. It is fun :)

https://www.hasbro.com/shop/details.cfm?R=101C87C6-19B9-F369-D9B8-1CE9D32EA4ED:en_US


----------



## pinksmarties

Kelly -rlt can make BH stronger maybe cut back slightly if they are too painful.

MMM - sounds like a fab day. We haven't played board games in ages.

ts - yay for long sleep, I can't remember what that's like!! Ben was up 3 times last night.


----------



## too_scared

You know, I was telling Shawn this morning that I was so looking forward to Finn being here. I know I will sleep a whole lot less, but I will be able to lay comfortably in my bed without my Snoogle AND on my back! I might only sleep an hour at a time at first, but it should be more comfortable. :haha:

I'm sorry Ben got up 3 times last night. :hugs: I really hope he gets into and stays in a good routine soon.


----------



## kelly1973

ah yes sleeping on your back utter bliss lol


----------



## too_scared

I agree! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kelly I agree with Pink I'd cut back on the RLT if they're quite strong. 

Pink :hugs: for Ben not sleeping hopefully it won't be long before he's sleeping better then you can feel more human. 

Ah that sounds fun Mindy! :) I think I've seen something similar over here. 

Hubby's just bathing the kids and putting them to bed then we're going to get some snacks and I'm letting hubby choose the board game :) 

Quick question for you ladies when did you start RLT and how much? X


----------



## too_scared

Enjoy your evening :)

I think I just lost quite a bit of plug, but it was still normal cm colour. Come on baby!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yay for losing more plug Mindy!! :happydance: x


----------



## pinksmarties

I was most looking forward to sleeping on my stomach when pg. Ben wasin a good routine hopefully he'll go back to that. My mum visiting to.orriw for the week, was keen when she suggested it a few weeks ago after just getting back frim visiting dad and was a bit emotional, nit do sure now. Sorry for spelling on stupid phone.


----------



## too_scared

I hope that the visit goes well. Is there any reason why you think it might not work out so well?

I could never really sleep on my stomach, I found it hurt my neck too much to turn it to the side like that.


----------



## pinksmarties

Started rlt from 34 weeks i think, gradually increased number if teas/tablets per week. Also took woo from 36 onwards, can take orally or manually supposed to soften/affect cervix. Ben now in bed let's hope he goes back to his normal 3-4 am feed time.


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry woo is meant to be epo! Bloody phone.


----------



## pinksmarties

Manually meant to read vaginally arrgh!


----------



## too_scared

Don't you just love technology! :haha:

I hope Ben sleeps through to 3-4 am.


----------



## hopeithappens

:hugs: ummi so so sorry to hear your news, you WILL have your rainbow

Mindy eeeee hope things get going soon, with ryan i lost my plug in one day days before labour started and with kieron i didnt lose most if it until the labour really started 

Miss mmm hope your enjoying your night sounds like youve had a fab day

Well im sitting eating a weight watcher meal and a pile of veg while watching man vs food not a good thing to do :haha: i know for a fine fact i coudlnt finish half of what he eats but my god id give it a good go :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

Me too, I am going to bed now as knackered from last night. I think I have a similar relationship to my mum as you do to yours from what you have said. Sometimes she surprises me in a nice way but sometimes I don't feel as relaxed around her as I do my dad and step mum.


----------



## pichi

too_scared said:


> I hope that the visit goes well. Is there any reason why you think it might not work out so well?
> 
> I could never really sleep on my stomach, I found it hurt my neck too much to turn it to the side like that.

i found this too. felt like i was trying to suffocate myself in my pillow :haha:

how is everyone this evening?

Pink i hope having your mum around doesn't cause you too much stress - i'm sure everything will be fine and the help around the house especially will be handy


----------



## pinksmarties

Started rlt from 34 weeks i think, gradually increased number if teas/tablets per week. Also took woo from 36 onwards, can take orally or manually supposed to soften/affect cervix. Brb now in bed let's hope he goes back to his normal 3-4 am feed time.


----------



## too_scared

I'm sure the visit will go well. I know I usually work myself up more than I really need to before my parents come. :hugs:

I haven't heard of Mas Vs. Food but if it is about eating a lot I feel that maybe I could give him a run for his money today! :haha: Feeling constantly hungry today it seems. :wacko:

I hope you are all well this evening :)


----------



## pichi

man vs food can be mingin' sometimes though :sick:


----------



## kelly1973

think ill give that programme a miss lol
i started rlt at 32 weeks at 1 cup a day and increase each week im on 3 a week now cant take epo as it gives me mega head aches.
pink hope you get a good night sleep tonight
come on finn your mam wants to meet you xx
hope your all ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeithappens

Yeah i agree pichi it can also be mingin apparently he cant do anymore because they wont insure him anymore
Mindy its a guy from somewhere in america who goes to so many different places trying to conquer these absolutly huge meals where if you finish it in a certain amount of time you get it free, theres a cafe not miles away from here that does a breakfast for £15 it has 6000 calories is absolutly huge, fried eggs, omelette, black pudding, mushrooms, tomatoes, beans, hash browns, sausage, bacon, i joked to oh i would give it a try but just watched a video of someone trying it and my god defo heart attack on a plate, my heart would give up even attempting it :haha:

Pink hope this week with your mum goes ok im sure the extra help will be great

Keeping my fingers crossed i can change my ticker tomorrow from 0lbs to x amount lost even 1lb would make me happy right now :haha:

Hi everyone :hi:


----------



## pichi

hope, what is your mfp username if you don't mind me asking? I'm on it too :)


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi pichi its wanafightfit lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mmmmm I love Man vs Food! Everything's covered in cheese and meat it's like heaven for me :rofl: 

I dunno when to start the RLT as I won't be pregnant any longer than 38 weeks, most likely 37 so I want to make sure I start in time for it to start taking effect x


----------



## too_scared

Hope, that breakfast sounds yucky! Haha! There is a place in Toronto called Dangerous Dan's and they have the Double D burger, it has 1/2 lb of bacon and a bunch of eggs. Yuck! Heart attack on a bun! 

I know your ticker is going to change tomorrow! :)


----------



## ickle pand

I can't watch Man vs Food. It's just gluttony and makes me feel sick. Its always fried greasy food too.

How's everyone today? I'm grumpy because DH has the day off work and I don't lol!


----------



## merristems

Man vs food makes me feel pysically sick i cant stand ig that guy will have a heart attack before hes 39!
Rlt has mixed opinions i took it leading up to bfp, then stopped until 13 wks now i have it as part of a pregnancy tea so low dose one cup a day. It shouldnt harm you starting before 36wks just build up number as wks go by. I like it with stinging nettle for iron and honey x
Had a really wobbly few days just dont feel pregnant yet and its making me sad. I should have 16wk appointment this week but drs couldnt fit me in until next week, i so want to hear lo hb. Uggh 20wks feels like a life time away!!


----------



## ickle pand

Have you felt any movements yet? Hopefully they'll start soon and will put your mind at ease.


----------



## merristems

Nothing yet ickle nothing obvious im tempted to poke it to see if there's any reaction im going to buy a doppler xx


----------



## ickle pand

I keep forgetting that I'm pregnant until I get my 10.30am I must eat alarm. I forgot to buy bananas last night so I've got nothing with me. Thankfully we've got those charity boxes of sweets in reception here.


----------



## merristems

Haha those hunger pangs only get worse, i still hypersalivate if i dont eat regularly.


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! I'm going to get some snacks I can leave in my desk drawer. 

Just had to get my picture taken for the company website. It was a professional photographer and he made us pose and talk about anything so it looked like a real conversation. Felt so daft!


----------



## too_scared

I hate getting my picture taken! Especially when you are posed like that. Sorry you had to go through it! :haha:

Snacks to be kept at your desk is a great idea. How are you feeling?

Merristems, I hope you are relieved after your appt next week. I still have moments now (fleeting as they are!) where I don't feel pregnant. I know it doesn't seem like it right now, but I promise time will fly!

How is everyone today?

I had a terrible nights sleep. I was SO hot. I don't understand it. I couldn't even cover up and there was no change in the temperature in our bedroom. Blah. I'm going to go walk on our treadmill today. I know I said I would do it yesterday but I got lazy. :shy: :haha: 

So, I had an idea. I have a shirt that I wore in my first few pictures that I have decided I would wear it again in my later pictures and then make a onesie out of it for Finn to get a nice comparison. What do you think?

Here's a preview ;) 10 weeks vs 39 weeks. Boy, my bum got much bigger :(

I hope you're all having a good day :flower:
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks smaller.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 5









39 weeks smaller.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ickle pand

Well I've just had my lunch and I'm still hungry. Other than that, not too bad. I'm having more of a stretching feeling today than cramping, which is good. I was wondering last night if maybe my cramping is because of scarring/adhesions I've got from endometriosis and the laparoscopies I had to try to remove it. 

The onesie is a lovely idea! You can really see how much your bump has grown! I'm thinking of doing the first of my pics tomorrow when I'm 6 weeks. I've got a big belly so that's all I'll see to start with but it'll be good to remind me what's me and what's baby, further down the line.


----------



## too_scared

I think it is a great idea to start taking pictures now :) 

I had a lot of cramping at the beginning. It was all on my left side and it really scared me. It turns out that I had a corpus luteum cyst from ovulation that was causing pain. I had a scan at 5+4 (I think that was when it was) to make sure it wasn't an ectopic. :wacko: I was told that the cyst was a really good thing because it was helping to support the pregnancy. It was gone by my 12+5 scan. I'm sorry you are having cramping/stretching but it really is a good sign :)

My 10 week picture had a bunch of bloat on top of my normal pokey outy belly. :haha: I have 30 lb of extra weight now that mostly went to my belly. It makes for an achy back when I am working at the counter in the kitchen. I guess I lean over at a weird angle that causes stress on my back. :shrug:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ts: those pics are lovely. The second one cries out: "I want to give birth!!!" Not long to go now. 

Ickle: great idea the snacks in the drawer! Can't wait to see your pics. 

Afm: update: i've just seen my gp. She asked the receptionist to call the midwife for another early scan to check if the pgcy has progressed. So I don't know when yet, probably some time next week. She reckons the baby may just be small. I mean, WHAT??? 2-3 weeks smaller? I hate being in limbo like this, because a tiny part of me is still hoping that it may just be a huge mistake and baby is fine. Oh well...

How's everyone else?


----------



## pichi

ummi i hope you get answers soon :hugs:

ickle, i started taking pics as early as 5 weeks :) all the way through to 40+ :D it's amazing to see them at the end. Now i'm doing the opposite. starting big and wanting to watch how small i get haha

t_s that's a great bump :D mine looked like i'd swallowed a wee melon with Xavier - with Pixie i looked like i'd swallowed a beachball and it was on the way out lmao


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful bump Mindy :D

Ickle can't wait to see your pics :) I love seeing bump pics ... I can't remember when I started taking bump pics this time.

Massive :hugs: Ummi, I hope you find out soon, it's awful they're leaving you stuck in limbo :( X


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. :)

Ummi, I really hope you get your scan soon. :hugs: I'm sorry this is being so dragged out.

Pichi, I feel like I have a beach ball shoved up under my shirt. :haha: I feel so heavy and uncomfortable. I feel like my belly is so low too. :dohh: 

Full moon tonight. Please cross your fingers for me!


----------



## ickle pand

Ummi I hope you get some answers and get out of this limbo soon. 

You guys speaking about big bumps reminded me of an idea I've got for if I'm still pregnant on Halloween, although I'd be 9 days overdue so this might be the last thing I want to do. Anyway my plan is to dress up as a space hopper. I got the idea from the programme Threesome if any of you have seen it :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't believe you are so close Mindy!! Ickle, I took my first photo at around 6 weeks, I came across it the other day looking through old photos on my phone. 
I also had cramps from my corpus luteum cysts with both of mine. I ended up having a scan with Edie as well because of it. That's how I know both my children came from my right ovary. 
Ummi I hope you get some answers soon. Limbo is horrible. 
Afm, just waiting to hear if we have got the house. The agent is waiting to hear from the landlord and will ring us back. She doesn't think it will be a problem. 
Edie and I have had a little more success with baking. We made flapjack yesterday morning which turned out pretty good, a little on the dry crumbly side but that was the recipe rather than my baking. I think it needed more treacle. And we made buns today, not from a packet mix but with proper ingredients and they were loads better. Another couple of minutes in the oven and they would have been perfect. 
Anyone else getting stupid pop ups on this site? It's really annoying.


----------



## too_scared

That is great news about your baking :) You're making me want cupcakes! :haha: I wish I could make flapjacks, they sound delicious, but I can't have oatmeal. What is treacle? 

I can't wait to hear the good news about the house :happydance:

I'm not getting any pop ups. :shrug: I use Chrome and I have AdBlock on it so I don't get any ads at all.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've seen Threesome and know what you mean Ickle :rofl:

Fingers crossed you get the house Mrs M! Yay for the baking I love flapjack, think I might make some this week. Well done with the buns! I think home made buns are so much better and easier than the packet ones :thumbup: As for the pop ups there's a thread in the testing area, loads of people are having the same problem, are you using a mobile/ipad type device? x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay! For the baking mrs mig! Yummy yummy!
I get those stupid pop ups too! Argh!


----------



## merristems

Im getting that pop up when i use my samsung galaxy pad thing-sooooo irritating!
mmm baking is so good i made a wholesome banana and blueberry loaf yesterday trouble is its too good! I hope your house goes through mrsm.
Ummi sorry they are making you hang on like this they did that to me too :(
lol on the halloween costume ickle!

My oven blew up today most bizzare! All the glass shattered when i was making a jacket potato for lunch :0/


----------



## too_scared

Oh my gosh, that's so scary! Are you ok?

I haven't heard of that movie, Ickle, I will have to look it up.


----------



## too_scared

Apparently googling Threesome Space Hopper isn't a good idea... :haha: :shy:


----------



## pichi

lmao :rofl:


----------



## merristems

lol TS!!!
Im ok thankfully I wasn't in the room when it blew- glass everywhere though could have taken my eyes out :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That sounds scary Merri! Hope you get it fixed soon :hugs:

Mindy it's a TV series over here in the UK :D X


----------



## too_scared

I'm going to have to search again with TV program in the search. :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Loooool TS!!!
Merri: i had an aubergine (or 2) blown up in my oven, but never a potato. And the iven survived. I guess potato:1- oven:0!


----------



## hopeithappens

Ummi sorry your stuck in limbo :hugs:

Mrs m hope you hear about the house soon and yey for the baking going well

Mindy that made me lol a lot :haha:

Merri that sounds scary glad your ok though

Hi miss mmm, pink, ickle, pichi sorry if ive missed anyone


----------



## kelly1973

mindy that was so funny hope things happen soon xx love your bump
miggins really hope you get the house so exciting
ickle space hopper great idea cant wait to see pics
ummi im so sorry there keping you hanging on its just not fair xx
hope,mmm,pichi,debz,merri,pink,loz, how are you all xxxx


----------



## too_scared

Searching the tv show still hasn't shown me what a space hopper is. I'm sure it is a great costume idea, though! But, for your sake, Ickle, I _really_ hope you don't go over!

Hi Kelly and Hope. How are you ladies today?


----------



## kelly1973

here you go mindy
https://www.bouncy-castle-hire.co.uk/space-hopper.jpg

im doing ok bh are mad at the moment im so uncomfy any thing happening mindy?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, 

ummi -sorry you are in limbo. although you know the dates are correct having another scan will confirm what you know. I had to do the same with a week between and there is always that hope which makes everything and the waiting so much worse :hugs:

ts - fab idea about the onesie and your pics a fantastic. 

Kelly - sorry your BH are sore. did you cut back on the rlt?

Hi everyone, this is just going to be a quick one as I am super knackered as we had one of the worst nights I have had in a while. He was up 4 times to feed and was very noisy/half awake/arm and legs kicking ALL night. I really don't do well on little sleep.


----------



## ickle pand

Lmao TS! Sorry about the search. I bet it brought up all kinds of dodgy things!

I thought they were called space hoppers everywhere. Here's a pic from the programme.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## too_scared

Haha! Thanks ladies :) I am not sure what we call those things here but I have never seen them in that colour/design. Usually they are red here. Weird. That is a great costume idea!

Still nothing here, Kelly :( I just had a bit of a break down. I just watched one of my dogs nearly jump our fence because of all the snow back there and I can't do a thing about it. I hate feeling so helpless. I cried and cried. Darn old hormones. This is the first time I have been like this. Hopefully the hormones will ease off soon. Not having a good day. Shawn is out there shoveling now. I did lose more plug today and had one almost painful BH but the rest were not painful at all. I tried pressure points, bouncing, walking, dancing around. All of it only leads to a little bit of tightening and that is it. :wacko: I don't know what I will do if I go over. Cry a lot, I'm guessing. :cry:

I'm sorry your BH are so uncomfortable. I wish we could trade for a little while! 

Sorry you had such a bad night, Pink. :hugs: I hope Ben has a better night tonight. 

I hope you ladies are all well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy, I think you should prepare yourself for going over. Only because it sounds like you will end up driving yourself nuts. The last week or so of pregnancy is so hard, you really do get the crazies. I had both of my babies at 40+4 and both times they were the longest few days of my life. It's like the 2ww multiplied by ten. Have something planned for your due date, something you can easily cancel if Finn is here. I had a couple of salon treatments and its better than sitting there twiddling your thumbs thinking baby should be here. That said, if you are losing plug you could well only have a couple of days to go. I never lost any plug or had particularly strong BH. My labours start really suddenly. 
Kelly if your BH are painful drink lots of water, apparently that can help. 
Ickle, I love the space hopper idea! I found a t shirt on eBay with skeleton bones on and a cute little skeleton baby on the bump. I wanted it but didnt have anywhere to wear it. 
Pink, sleep deprivation is horrendous. I think that's why I scraped my mums car. I hope tonight is better.


----------



## too_scared

That is a good idea. I have no idea what I could do on my DD, though. I could maybe make an appt for a massage for the day after. I am not sure if I would be able to get an appt with that short notice, though. Probably I will call tomorrow to see. Or maybe I will make an appt for a manicure. There really isn't many options here, unfortunately. Doing something like that will make me more relaxed for a while, but it won't take away the helpless feelings. :( I know I shouldn't feel that way because I am making a baby, but I am used to doing things for myself and being very independent. I feel like I can't even leave the house now because it is so icy and driving isn't really easy with this belly. I guess I am just having a really emotional/hormonal day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. 

How are you today, Mrs. M?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle: the space hopper thing is hilarious!!!

Ts: hang in there hun. Lil Finn will come out when he's ready. Easier said than done, i know it's hard. Been there too, ds2 arrived at 41+4! Just before I was supposed to be induced. And hormones surely don't help. 

Pink and mrs mig: sleep deprivation is really difficult. Try and get a nap with your LO when you can. Hopefully everything will settle down quickly. 

Kelly: take care, and try and get some rest.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Ummi. You are so lovely offering us support at this difficult time. 
Mindy I know what you mean about the snow and ice, obviously we didnt have it anywhere near as bad as you but I still found it difficult to get out and about. 
I'm ok today thank you. I've been feeling a bit stressed and as if I'm losing control lately because of this damned house. I can't wait to get somewhere bigger. I wish Mark would help a little more, we both had a late night on Saturday and I was up with Louis twice in the night, yet I was up with the children and he slept until 11. But hey ho.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx mrs mig. You know, being bitter will not change what is happening, or not happening. And seing you all happy makes happy and hopeful too. And, I don't know, I guess I've always been like that since I was a kid. If I can be of help or support...

Back to lack of sleep: dh used to do the same with ds1! Oh that would infuriate me! I'd wake 3-5 times, and he wouldn't even know the baby had woken up! Argh! Men! But, 6 years later he got better with ds2 and even woke up early with me. (Well not 6am, rather 8 but that's not too bad ;-)
So hopefully if and when #3 comes, I may even be the one who gets the sleep-in until 11am! Lol! 
You should try that!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'd love to! No hope though he says definitely no more babies for him :-( Louis is his third as well so I think he just isn't conditioned to wake up. I don't mind most of the time but sometimes it pees me off


----------



## too_scared

Have you heard anything about the house yet? I hope you hear soon :)

I'm sorry Mark slept in. I am wondering how it is going to be when Finn is here. Shawn can sleep through anything. Sometimes guys just don't get it. :wacko:

Ummi, you really are such a wonderful person. :hugs: I really hope your limbo doesn't last long. They did the same with me too. Made me wait a week and a half and that whole time I was thinking "maybe..." It is terrible.


----------



## ickle pand

Men in general sleep deeper than women I think. I'm just going to elbow Kev and tell him it's his turn now and again. We all need to be able to function. You wouldn't let someone baby sit if they were badly sleep deprived lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ooh Ickle you're a sweet pea! Happy 6 weeks!
Mindy, we are hoping to hear today. The agents have accepted us, it's just down to the landlord agreeing. 
Feeling good this morning, Louis slept from 8-7 with a feed at 2.


----------



## kelly1973

hooray for sweetpea ickle xx
cant wait miggins to hear your good news xxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo a sweet pea! That's quite big. I finally managed to tell my brother last night that he's going to be an uncle. I'd been calling him all weekend but he kept missing my calls and forgetting to call me back. We're not that close but there's not any bad feeling between us or anything.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's nice Ickle was he pleased? Well we got the house!! I'm a full range of emotions, excited, happy, nervous, a little sad because I have wonderful neighbours here and this is the house I brought my babies home to and Edie's first proper home, she will find it really strange moving.


----------



## ickle pand

He was pleased. He asked if we were going to name the baby after him. I said "Noddy's (my bro's nickname) isn't a good name for a baby. He already has lots of nieces and nephews as his wife is the oldest of 7 kids and they all seem to breed like bunnies, but this will be his first "real" niece or nephew. Why isn't there a collective term for them? The last baby in our family was his daughter who will be 17 just after the baby is born. 

It's always sad when you move somewhere but just think that you're moving to the house your babies will grow up in. Hopefully Edie adjusts quickly. I'm sure she'll be excited about her new room.


----------



## ickle pand

Oh and there's no way we're giving the baby my brothers real name - he's called Antony but mostly gets called Tony and Kev's sister is called Toni, so this kid is going to be confused enough without having the same name as them too lol!


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies.

Bit sleep deprived this morning so forgive me if I've missed anything.

Ts I had Isla at 40+3 and as you know I was set off so goodness knows how long she would have sated put. I onus 38-39 weeks the worst for some reason. Love the bump pics. 

Missmig so pleased your baking worked out. Chris can sleep through anything too. He just doesn't wake up even if Isla is screaming the place down. I agree with ickle I think women are naturally light sleepers after all we have to be. 

Ickle happy 6 weeks.

Hi to everyone else. 

Isla has a bad night last night just wanted to be fed and snuggled into me. She also has decided thtat night time is the best time to poo and I mean poo, up her back down her legs the lot. Chris of course sleeps through her screaming the place down as I change and wash her at 4am. He blames me for eating too much fruit and veg which s probably true. Still I love her to bits. She's sleeping now which is rare as this time of day she's usually crying refusing to go to sleep but I bought a prince lionheart bear with womb sounds and it's worked. Today at least.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ickle pand

She's just gorgeous Debzie :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy sweetpea day ickle!!

She's gorgeous Debz :cloud9: If your Chris is like my Chris he won't have slept through it hell have just ignored it and left you to deal with her :lol:

Well I'm 1/3 of the way there today! 30 weeks :wacko: it's a bitter sweet day today as this time last year I was in hospital waiting to say goodbye to my baby :cry: I can't believe it's been a year. I can remember everything that happened as clear as day :( x


----------



## merristems

Oh mmm only 8 wks and you will meet your little boy thats so great! You have come so far. Im sorry today is difficult for you big :hugs:


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies 

Mismm hugs for today.


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: MMM


----------



## too_scared

Good morning (afternoon :)) ladies :)

Mrs. M. I'm so happy you got the house!! I can imagine it is going to be a little hard leaving the house you are in now, but think of all the lovely new memories you guys are going to make in your new house :D Good boy Louis for giving your mum such a good night last night!

Ickle! 6 weeks!! Yay :yipee: I don't blame you for not naming your LO after your brother with so many Tony/Toni's so close. :) 

Debzie, I'm sorry Isla had such a bad night last night :( I hope tonight is much better. That must have been a fun bath last night :wacko: :( What a cute picture! <3

Hi Kelly :) How are you feeling today? How are the BH's?

MMM, :hugs: I'm so sorry you are going through this today :( It is really bad how it coincides with such a good day (30 weeks). I hope you have an easy day, relaxing and being good to yourself. :hugs: It will be one year since my medical management on Friday. :( Happy 30 weeks!

Hi Merristems, how are you today? 

Hi to everyone :) How are you all today?

Still nothing for me today. Hormonal day yesterday was crap. :( Feeling less hormonal today, thankfully. Last night when I was going to bed I felt the strongest BH I have had yet, or at least I am guessing that is what it was. It was like I had a girdle on and it was tightening but it didn't let up for a while and then it didn't come back. :wacko: That seems to be the trend for me. My belly gets really tight when I am walking/doing things but it doesn't let up until I sit down and it doesn't come back. :( I don't know what it is. I woke up feeling nauseous over night but I think it was because I went to bed hungry last night. I ate 2 crackers and felt much better. 

I hope you are all having a good day! :flow:


----------



## merristems

Oh TS sounds like your body is gearing up for birth, thats great! 
Debzi isla is georgous!
Yippie on the house mrsm!
Well im pretty chuffed today my doppler arrived and ive been hunting my lo! Finally found her right above my pubic line! Seems low but hopefully shes all tucked up nicely. Hb 137bpm average i felt like i was introuding so only did 3 counts. Seems smack in the middke of normal for my wks so im really happy.

Hows everyone today, not long and there will be two more rainbow babies :)


----------



## too_scared

That is really great, Merri! Sounds perfect to me :cloud9: I am going to guess boy from that heart rate. <3 Besides, since you are a part of this thread you are way more likely to have a boy! :haha: Only 2 girlies so far, Crayz and Debzie :)


----------



## ickle pand

Fili had a girl too TS. Is she not part of this thread? If not she should be an honourary member lol!

Glad you're feeling less hormonal, it really takes it out of you doesn't it?


----------



## too_scared

To be honest, I am not sure if she was a part of this thread. I really don't remember right when I joined. I don't think she posted much if she was a part of it. When did she have her little girlie? :)

It is really tough to have hormonal days. I literally only had 2-3 days like that right from the start of this pregnancy. I don't deal well with days like that. :wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

I think she had her about a month ago. She's called Lexi. Fili decided she was a boy from looking at a scan (she had loads for reassurance but never a gender one) and even bought clothes for a boy etc and got a huge surprise when she was born lol!


----------



## too_scared

That would be a huge surprise! Lexi is a great name :) I love it!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like your bodies preparing for labour Mindy :D I don't deal well with hormonal days either :(

Yay that's great news about the doppler Merri! :happydance: x


----------



## merristems

Thanks mmm xxx soooo hungry today im going to get another round of sandwhiches! And a donut!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mmmm a Krispy Kreme donut by any chance?? :lol:

I went out for lunch with a friend and I am STUFFED :lol: x


----------



## merristems

Lucky you sounds great! Just a bakery one sadly xx


----------



## too_scared

I hope you ladies are right! Come on little Finn! <3


----------



## ickle pand

DH is in Edinburgh tomorrow where the only Krispy Kreme in Scotland has just opened. I've asked him very nicely to bring home a box, but he's not sure if he'll have time.


----------



## merristems

Lol ickle now thats donut commitment!


----------



## ickle pand

If he does get them I'll have to share them with him though :( lol!


----------



## too_scared

Ask him to get 2 boxes! :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:haha: I like mindys idea! You can usually get 2 boxes for around £15/£16 I think! Usually a dozen of the glazed and a dozen of the choose your own. Personally I prefer the choose your own but I will settle for the glazed :lol: we got 2 boxes when we went down south in August (they didn't have one up here at the time) and we froze the glazed ones and they were still yummy when they were defrosted! X


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo good idea!

That's what I'll tell him to get. We don't have room in our freezer because it still has mini cheesecakes in it from my birthday lol!


----------



## too_scared

The best Krispy Kreme I ever had was when we went to the store and got one straight from the cooker :) It was warm and sooooo good. 

I can imagine them being defrosted and heated a little would be super good. Yum!


----------



## ickle pand

Oh that's sounds yummy!


----------



## pichi

i have never had a krispy kreme doughnut - everyone raves about them!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

You really need to try one Pichi. 

Mindy I love the just warm ones. When I go I watch for them lighting the 'HOT' sign up, then it means they're just freshly cooked!! Mmmm :lol: x


----------



## too_scared

I'm not sure there are any more Krispy Kreme shops in Canada. I know when we lived in Toronto we used to be able to go but then they closed the shops there. All we have near us is Tim Hortons. It doesn't really matter to me anymore anyway since I can't eat any donuts anymore. :haha: 

I remember Shawn and I decided to try a frozen drink there once. It was some kind of drink that tasted just like the glaze on the donuts. It was good for a sip but sickly gross after that! Haha! A whole cup of glaze, blended with ice, BLAH! :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

That sounds like diabetes in a cup lol!


----------



## too_scared

It was so gross. I don't know what we were thinking. Definitely threw out most of it. I think Shawn may have been able to do 2 sips. :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Ladies I've just read on fb that Dani was kept in hospital overnight being monitored for pre-term labour. Just thought I'd let you know so that we can all send out some "stay in their until you're done cooking" vibes to her LOs.


----------



## merristems

Oh bloody hell poor dani, stay put babies stay put its too soon :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed for Dani x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh good lord. Please let everything be ok.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ho no! All my thoughts are with you dani. xxx.


----------



## kelly1973

oh no please stay put babies thinking of you dani xx


----------



## pinksmarties

oh noe, Sending lots of 'stay in there babies' vibes


----------



## pichi

oh no - poor Dani. babies cook longer for mummy!


----------



## too_scared

Sending all the vibes I can her way! Stay in there kiddos!


----------



## hopeithappens

Thinking of you dani stay in there little ones


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies hows everyone today?


----------



## too_scared

Just out of my ON/GYN appt. 3 cm now but still 80%. She booked my induction for the 8th. They don't let you go more than a week over here. She doesn't think I will make it that far. I hope I don't. I decided against the sweep because we would have had to stay in town over night and I didn't want to do that if nothing ended up happening. 

Now are you today, Kelly? How is everyone? Is there any update on Dani? I really hope everything is good with her!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

3cm is good, especially as it's your first!! Have you tried some evening primrose oil? I've heard that's good for the cervix :thumbup: Fingers crossed you don't need to wait till induction!

How are you Kelly and Mindy? How's everyone else?

I'm not too bad today, I'm feeling a little more upbeat thanks to the weather (lovely and sunny here!) and my friend's taking me out today :) X


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Any news of Dani? Hope everything is ok. 

Mindy: that's great! Sure lil Finn will arrive before the induction date. This long wait will be forgotten once he is in your arms!

Afm: it's the other way, I'm still waiting for someone to call me and give that appt for the scan. Doc told me to call back today if I hadn't heard from the mw or the receptionist by then. Well, I called and the lady went home at 2pm. Something that the doc kindly forgot to tell me!!! Argh! I'm starting to hate them!
In the meantime, I decided to stay hopeful, I may have a miracle after all!


----------



## kelly1973

ummi its so unfair you are having to wait xx
mindy how exciting 
mmm sunny here too lovely
afm had a dreadful night slep woke at 3 and that was it soooo tired any news on dani?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: ummi can't believe your still in limbo hope you can phone about the scan tomorrow x


----------



## ickle pand

Ummi I hope you get another scan soon and get some answers.


----------



## too_scared

Ummi, I hope you get your appt tomorrow. :hugs:

Kelly, I'm sorry you had such a bad night last night :( I hope you sleep better tonight. 

MMM, it was super nice here today too. Beautiful, warm(ish) and sunny. Perfect for our drive today. I'm glad you are feeling more upbeat today :) I haven't tried EPO. I am nervous really to do anything like that since we have so far to go to get to the hospital. :dohh:

How are you today, Ickle?

I went to the pet store in town and got the cutest, teeniest, little pleco today. He is SO small in my giant tank (well, it is only 66 gallons but his is only about an inch long!) and I love watching him. I went there to get different fish but they were in quarantine so I couldn't get them and I don't know when I will be going back so I decided to get a bristlenose pleco. SO cute. :haha: I was also able to get some new plants for my tank today so I am really happy with how it is starting to come together. I will really have to re-scape it once the plants really start growing but it is a good start. I just hope the plants do well. 

Anyway, that is enough babbling about my tank... :haha: :shy:

I am going to walk and walk and walk and bounce and bounce and bounce tomorrow and hope that gets things going. I really can't wait to meet Finn <3

I hope you are all having a good evening :flow:


----------



## ickle pand

Sounds like your fish have been a good distraction today :) I'd love to get fish but I think our cat would treat it like a buffet. Although she's so clumsy, she'd end up falling in lol! 

I had loads of weird dreams last night and woke up a couple of times feeling nauseous so I think I just got a new batch of hormones. One dream was a rude one about a guy at work. Going to blush when I see him later! Another dream was about being at my parents house, i think I was a teenager, and the mother of a boy I'd dumped was stalking me and let some lions loose in the garden. Mum was in the phone jumping over fences trying to get away from the biggest one. 

Last night I was chatting online to my friend who lost her IVF twins at 14 weeks recently. She's doing as well as can be expected. I pointed her in the direction of here since I got so much support, and I felt I'd better tell her that I'm pregnant in case she stumbled across my profile. She was really happy for us and she knows the struggles we've had, which was nice.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yeah I don't think fish and cats bode well together :lol: 

Enjoy your walking and bouncing today Mindy! 

Big :hugs: for your friend ickle and its lovely they can still be so pleased for you x


----------



## kelly1973

Morning ladies xxx
Bounce awa y Mindy
Hey mmm how are you today.
Ickle i think its so nice you can direct your friend to this website i know it was a massive help to me.
Ive been looking on line as i really want a camera when Daniel arrives does anyone know about Cameras??


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm the most untechnical person ever Kelly :lol: hubby's good with camera's though so I could ask him later if you like.

I'm ok, just chilling for a bit before I need to take Thomas to nursery then I need to pop to the post office and ALDI then it's back home for me for a chill out day :)

How are you? X


----------



## kelly1973

thanks mmm that would be great,im doing ok the suns shining again so we are starting to get more pens up ready for the large fowl got a busy weekend with people buying as well,keepsmy mind busy lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Keepin busy is the best way Kelly, can't believe your nearly full term :wacko: won't be long before little Daniel is here :D X


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi everyone. Hope you're all doing ok. 

A quick update from me:
I just phoned the surgery. OMG! They are just useless. I'm on the verge if a breakdown now! The receptionist passed on everything to the midwife, so she couldn't help me anymore than that. Gave me the community office number (they're in the same building AND midwives are in today), they couldn't help me so they gave me the midwife dpt number which is NOT in the same building at all. I rang that number and did not get any answer, not even an answer machine!!! So called the surgery again, receptionist told me as the mw are in the building today, they can't disturb them!! But she will take my number and tell them to call me back. 
Are they taking the p!ss or what???

Needless to say I am really really angry!!!


----------



## merristems

morning lassies Kelly im intrigued, what do you do? Is it a shooting lodge? About cameras- if you are a beginner then buy yourself a reasonably priced digital camera from any good retailer- opt for one with at least 10mega pixels this is more than sufficient for most situations. All cameras have an automatic setting so you dont need to worry about getting the right settings for different settings! I have had a few fugifilm cameras and found them good, canons are by far the better brand though. I have an amateur SLR camera by Nikon which is what you get when youre bord of pointing and shooting! Hope that helps. 
How are you Mindy?? 
Anyone heard if Dani is ok?


----------



## ickle pand

Dani is being kept in hospital to try and get the babies to at least 24 weeks, she's 22 at the moment and then as long as possible after that. I think her cervix was closed but she is/was contracting. Keeping everything crossed that she can keep those babies I there cooking for a good long while yet. 

AFM - morning sickness sucks, no matter how much you want the baby!


----------



## pichi

ickle, might sound strange but it could be nerves bringing on the sickness. i found as soon as i went for an early scan - boom, sick feelings were gone

i hope those babies cook to 24w at least for Danni!


----------



## kelly1973

Merri not as exciting as that i breed and sell hens www.cannychicken.co.uk thanks for the advice on cameras ill take a look on ebay.
mmm i know one more week and full term yuks hope he comes shortly after lol
ickle morning sickness sucks i was ill all the way through till 15 weeks i lost weight rather then gained lol hopefully like pichi says it passes soon.
pichi hows lil man?
thinking of dani xx
Ummi sorry you are having such a hard time it sucks the way you are being treated
hi to everyone else hope your all ok


----------



## ickle pand

That would be good. I don't feel too nervous at the moment but speaking to people who've had losses and Dani's situation are bound to make me a little nervous.

Kelly what was the name of the fancy cockerel that you had as your avatar for a while?


----------



## too_scared

Good morning ladies :)

Ickle, yay for pregnancy dreams! They only get weirder from here! I'm sorry you are sick, hopefully it won't stick around for long. I know how badly we want symptoms in the early days but those symptoms mostly suck! :hugs: I'm really sorry for your friend. My kitties do just fine with my tank :) They sometime like to sit and watch the fish but they have never tried to get into the tank to get the fish. They are older now, but I have had tanks since Frodo was a kitten. I always made sure my tanks were covered. When my kitties have passed (from old age!) I plan to do an open top tank with emmersed (above the water) and immersed plants. I am looking forward to doing that in the future. I am not worried about the cats getting into the tank, I am worried about my not so bright cat eating the plants... :wacko: All my house plants are hanging because she will eat them, even if they are poison.

Kelly, that is great that you are still able to keep busy like that. I have been trying to keep busy nesting. :haha: 

MMM, I hope you are having a good day today :)

Ummi, I'm fuming for you!! I am so sorry you are getting such a run around. I can't believe they would put you through the wait and then now this. I am so very sorry. :hugs: I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:

Merri, how are you today? We have a canon point and shoot, but it is a weird in between camera that can actually use lenses as well. I only use it as a point and shoot because I am very technologically inept. :haha: Shawn wants a DSLR but I am scared I will never be able to take a picture again! :haha: My friend just got a really nice (expensive!!) camera and it awesome pictures in auto mode so I may have to break down and get one eventually. 

Hi Pichi! How are you today? 

I really hope Dani's little ones stay cooking for a whole lot longer. Still sending tons of good vibes her way. 

I'm really sorry if I have missed anyone. I am super sleepy today. I have a bunch of cleaning I want to do but I might just need a nap first. I only just got up about 1.5 hours ago! :haha:

I hope you are all having a good day :flow:


----------



## too_scared

Ickle, was it Clyde? :)


----------



## pichi

ummi i'm sorry they're keeping you waiting like this! it's awful!

Kelly, wee man is great, he's just this minute gone down for a nap so i'm off to burn some calories with Jillian Michaels then do some housework haha! he's had the cold the past few days and has dropped a little in weight but not so much as to be concerned about. it's with all the mucus in his throat it's making him sick after eating more than 4oz - so his bottles have dropped down to 5oz and he seems to be handling them so will try up him back to his 6oz again.

t_s, look how close you are to EDD!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It was Clive!! I miss Clive!


----------



## too_scared

Right Clive! I was close :)

Pichi, I can't believe how close I am! 9 days or less and I will have my little guy in my arms! :happydance: (I am really hoping for less, though, I would rather not be induced)


----------



## LoraLoo

Cockrels are evil. We used to have one called Trevor :haha: We had to get rid of him because he kept attacking us and the kids :wacko:

Dani- hoping the babies stay put for a good while longer

Ummi- Im so sorry they are giving you the run around hun :nope::hugs:

Ickle-miserable as the sickness is, least its a good sign of a healthy pregnancy :) x

Hope everyone else is ok! xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ummi, can you not put a complaint in? It's ridiculous they're leaving you in limbo like this!

I have everythng crossed for Dani.

Not long at all Mindy! 9 days?! :wacko:

Ickle sickness is a brilliant sign :happydance:

How's everyone else today? X


----------



## too_scared

I was trying to make a countdown ticker but for some reason the icon isn't showing up :wacko: Maybe I will give it one more try :)

How are you doing today?

Hi LoraLoo, how are you doing?


----------



## too_scared

Weird! I don't get it. At least the countdown is there :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can see it :happydance:

School phoned earlier and they think DD has the parvo virus :( so she's getting tested for it tonight, fingers crossed she doesn't as it can be really dangerous for baby if I have it :( X


----------



## pichi

aw no , your poor DD!


----------



## LoraLoo

MissMummyMoo said:


> I can see it :happydance:
> 
> School phoned earlier and they think DD has the parvo virus :( so she's getting tested for it tonight, fingers crossed she doesn't as it can be really dangerous for baby if I have it :( X

Oh no :( Maybe you had it as a child and will be immune to it? They can check x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

She seems fine in herself but she does have the red face/cheeks and a little rash on her arms. The teacher did say that someone else in her class has had the infection. The doctor said to wait and see if Caitlin has it, if she does I have to be checked and we'll go from there :shrug: x


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it was Clive! He was the George Clooney of the chicken world wasn't he?

TS my cat chews every plant we have too. Little weirdo lol!

Sickness has gone now I've had lunch. It's so hard to figure out what to eat though when you're feeling like that. I went for a plain cheese roll and a fruit salad and that's helped lots.

Oh no I hope you're both ok and that it's not parvo.


----------



## too_scared

Oh no, MMM! I really hope that is not what your DD has. Does your doctor want you to get checked for it? Or does he/she want you to wait it out too?

Can you see the little icon on my ticker, or just the ticker? :)

Ickle, I think starchy/bland might be the way to go when it comes to sickness. I hope you don't suffer too long. One way I found to help with the nausea was to eat at snack before bed and have a snack in the bedroom for when I got up at night. Don't get hungry and it should stay away. I had a little bag of pretzels or crackers and would eat one or 2 when I got up at night.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ahh no I can't see the little icon it's just the ticker! I never realised that ... I usually just tend to read the tickers iykwim?

They have said if she has it then they want me to have a blood test to see if I have/am immune to it then we will go from there. A friend of mine on here contracted it when she was pregnant and I think her DS had to have a blood transfusion in the womb it was that severe for her :( X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope she doesn't have it Missmm. 
Mindy I hope you don't have to be induced, however it's good that they only let you go a week over. A couple of my friends were induced at 42 weeks and the final week was misery.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Ickle lucozade has always been my friend in pregnancy. Different flavours with different pregnancies too. With Edie it was orange. Louis - apple :haha:


----------



## too_scared

MMM, I am hoping so bad that your DD doesn't have it!!

Thanks Mrs. M.. I am very grateful they don't let us go more than a week over. How are you today?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmm: i too hope your dd doesnt have it. That would be one less worry. xxx

Ickle: i found out that skittles help too! With ds1 frozen lollies helped a lot. Ds2 i used to have the same as you at work: cheese rolls and crisps! Bizarely I craved chinese with ds1 and japanese (sushis) for ds2! (Only bought the sushis with no raw fish in them). 

Ts: not long to go, I know it feels an eternity, but you'll get there!

Kelly: I'd love to have chickens in my garden and fresh eggs! But it's not exactly the right place for us and we have foxes in our back garden, so that wouldn't be a good idea. 

Hi everyone! Mrs mig, pichi, pink, debzie and everyone else i missed. 

Still haven't heard from the mw... (Clearly thinking if making a complaint, thx mmm for suggesting it).


----------



## too_scared

You really should make a complaint, Ummi. I really hope you find out soon. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I definitely would Ummi, this is just ridiculous. Could you phone again before they close? I know it sounds like your nagging but they can't just leave you in limbo like this!! X


----------



## merristems

Ickle aweome pregnacy dreams! hehe, as for sickness i didnt really get it but if i did it was because i was hungry I alway have a banana by my bed, milky drink before bed. My friend had aeful ms lived on jelly babys for 12wks!! I also recomend salt and vinegar squares and melons! 

MMM sorry DD is unwell, I thought Parvo is what dogs get? hope that it isnt that-been a lot of german measles around too could it be that?

Ummi Im so sorry your drs are being crap-deffinately a complaint is in order, Dont they realise how important this is bloody receptionists get on there high horses sometimes they like the power i think.

Mindy woop woop 9 days but before that i hope :)

Kelly thats awesome love the chooks we have always had them we hatched a bunch last year all diffeerent types luckily only one cockral he's a fine beast- leghorn i think!

afm- Im having cramps which is worrying me tried eating didnt help-i think its because ive been bent over for about an hour squashing baby a bit while i fixed our wood burner i dont know but seems to be easing now got a bit worried back there.


----------



## too_scared

Merri, did you try drinking some water? Sometimes that will help too. I also got cramps if I squashed my tummy and it scared me. I hope they are all gone now.


----------



## merristems

will try mindy, getting better now, im going to have some cheese on toast to make sure im not hungry!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hopefully it's nothing merri. Your lil beano is taking more space in there and is letting you know he/she doesn't like being squashed. 

I 'll know where to ask for some advice in case we get some chickens, one day...

Tried to call the surgery again, i forgot they're closed on thursday afternoon (though I thought the reception was still open). I feel like saying every swear words i know in every language I know!! Arghhh!!! 
Dh suggested taking me to a walk in centre tomo morning. They could refer me to the epau?? I thought about exagerating a bit too... But I reallydon't like that. And, I mean, isn't the scan enough proof i need to be seen?? 
Any advice ladies? Would you go to the walk in centre? Thx for any input. Really feel lost here.


----------



## ickle pand

A lot of EPAU's let you self refer. Here's a link to a list of them. I can't remember exactly where you are. If you can, I'd contact them direct and take it from there. https://earlypregnancy.org.uk/FindUsMap.asp


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I find it better to have 3-5 smaller meals a day as opposed to having breakfast, lunch and dinner Merri maybe that might help?

AFM - Looks like it was all a false alarm! Phew. MIL took DD to the doctors and they have said they it is very unlikely that it is slapped cheek but to keep an eye on her over the next few days :thumbup: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thk you ickle. I've already checked this website. I'm in the far east end of london (lol!!) and the hospital that are doing self referral and totally at the opposite end of london!! And bizarrely, the epau at the hospital i usually go to is not listed there. But i know they don't do self referral. But thx anyway.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmm: phew!! Glad it was (hopefully stays) a false alarm!!


----------



## too_scared

Ummi, I really wish I had some advice for you. Things work differently here than they do there. Maybe going to a walk in clinic might be a good idea. :hugs: You must have great self control because I would have used every swear word I know well before now. :hugs:

MMM, that is really great news!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ts: i didn't use those words cause the list is just too long!! Haha!
Thx for your support. x.


----------



## too_scared

Haha! I only know one language so my list is quite small. :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lool! Multiply those you know x3 and there you have it! Lol! (Well, I shouldn't be to proud of it 8/ )


----------



## merristems

What a nightmare ummi! I would try them again in the morning first thing, my surgery hates it when you call first thing! Then if still no luck after stressing how important it is that you are seen, go to the walk in centre and there's no harm in saying your cramping or something to get their attention.

mmm what a relief! I am on my 4th small meal! Stew for dinner later!!


----------



## ickle pand

Update on Dani, she was contracting again which they managed to stop. They went to put a stitch in her cervix but found that her waters had already gone. She doesn't know what this means for the babies now. I'll update more as I hear it.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thinking of you Dani xxx.


----------



## pichi

oh my, i hope they can do something!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle: that would be nice if could put a nice word of encouragement on her fb, from all of us here, send her our love.


----------



## kelly1973

poor dani i really hope they can do something
ummi i would go into the walk in clinic you really do need answers its just not right what your going through
Ickle miggins was right its clive lol and his girlfriend claudia ill post a pic later to make you all laugh xxxxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

Sending good vibes Dani's way. I really hope they can do something for her and her babies.

Kelly, I am really looking forward to that picture!


----------



## hopeithappens

Ummi so sorry your having such a crap time with your docs, i really would put in a complaint

I remember having a thing for salad when i felt sick :haha:

Miss mmm so glad your dd didnt have it 

I keep thinking of dani i sooooo hope they can do something for her babies [-o&lt;


----------



## ickle pand

I've passed on the message to Dani and I'll keep you posted with any updates. 

I'm feeling a bit miserable with the nausea but reading Dani's updates put it all in perspective.


----------



## kelly1973

i hope the nausea passes soon ickle i feel for you it really is horrid xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Did anyone watch Child of Our Time last night? One of the children there was born at 22 weeks. She was such a fighter and is now a moody 12 year old. That programme made me cry so much. I really hope all is ok for Dani. I can't imagine what she must be going through.


----------



## too_scared

Wow! Born at 22 weeks. That is crazy. Amazing will to live. Amazing doctors!


----------



## too_scared

I had a horrible thought earlier. Tomorrow is one year since I took medical management to get my mmc going. It got me thinking, since it took so long and medical intervention for the baby to pass, maybe I will have issues having Finn too :( Last year I took medical management on Mar 1 and thought everything had passed, but I didn't actually pass baby until Mar 10. These dates are too matchy for me. :( I am just having a bit of a hard time with all of this happening at this time, I guess. 

Please cross your fingers for me that I don't have to be induced. :cry:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Gentle :hugs: for you today Mindy. It's totally normal to feel scared, especially of induction. I really hope it doesn't come to that for you but if it does they will monitor you carefully and if they think there's any risk to you or baby they'll take you straight in for a EMCS. When are you next seeing you OB GYN? 

We've got our night away and scan today :happydance: I cannot wait for the scan!! Eek x


----------



## kelly1973

Mindy we must think alike i have ben thinking the same as it took me three months to pass and id convinced myself id be in labour for days, i had a bad night last night and started to think about the SUA and have started worring that Daniel is going to have something wrong with him i know its silly to worry ,i think its because im getting close,i wish i had never read up about SUA on google as i will always have that horrid doubt in my mind.
hugs mindy heres hoping finn comes soon and a nice speedy labour xxxx
mmm cant wait to see pics xxHow is everyone???


----------



## kelly1973

Ladies now that im 36 weeks do i stop my asprin today????


----------



## merristems

Ive been thinking about dani and the twins :( do you think they can stop her contractions? Is it possible that even if her waters have broke they can make sure no infection gets in with antibiotics? I so hope those little ones can hold on just a few more weeks.

Hugs mindy. I have exacty the same fear as you, my medical management for mmc seemed not to be overly effective, well it did work but i expected more contractions but it was really just periody cramps. And so i too worry if i need induction if the drugs will be enough as they are the same ones as for mc. I think though what with the hormones in your system your body will know what to do this time, hopefuuly it wont come to induction anyway.


----------



## ickle pand

She's on antibiotics I think and I've heard that your waters can come back. They had stopped her contractions the last I heard, so that's good. Every extra day the baby's are in there is a massive bonus. All she can do is rest and wait now I think. 

I've passed on everyone's wishes to her.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I'm glad they're taking good care of her and her babies. Praying they'll stay in there much longer. 
Thank you ickle for oassing on the message. 

Ts: thinking of you. Try not to worry to much about it. Labour is an amazing process and it's not only your body that sends chemical messages that it ready, but also the placenta and the baby. When everything clicks into place, your baby will come. Relax and enjoy your last days left. xxx

Kelly: *hugs* there is no reason why something would go wrong. Assume the best outcome. I don't know about aspirin, well I know it's time to stop, but maybe cut down gradually during a few days? 

Hi everyone hope you're all ok.


----------



## ickle pand

How are you doing Unmi? Any luck getting a second scan yet?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I am doing ok I guess, thk you. Still nothing. I am considering going to A&E tomo or monday. I just need to find someone to stay w/kids. I know the wait will be very long, at least 4 hrs, so I cant take them w/me. 
It's totally crazy cause I try and follow their guidelines, ie: not going to A&E when it's not life threatening (and i totally agree), but they're just not leaving me any choice. 
I had a look at epau website, and you absolutely need a gp referral and a green radiology form. 
I have a friend who is a mw, i sent her a msg asking for some advice, I dont know if she'll be able to help or not. 
I'm just holding on to two words:faith and patience!


----------



## merristems

Did you call again this am? It is hard to know what to do, when i had my mc i went to er, but i was bleeding by then. I hope you get your answers soon xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Well, i called another hospital. I checked their website and they accept self ref if u already have a history of mc. So I'm finally booked in for a scan, but it's for 13th march. But at least i have a date! Had I known this before I wouldn't have waited all this time! In the mean time, i may or may not hear from the mw!
Thx again for all the support girls!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you MMM. I know you're right and I know they will monitor everything but sometimes the worry just doesn't want to go away :( I don't see my OB/GYN again. I either have Finn before the 8th and see the OB on call then or I go in for the induction and see the on call OB then. I was told the OB on call on the 8th is a great Dr too so I am sure everything will be ok. 

Enjoy your night away and your scan!! :happydance: How exciting :)

:hugs: Kelly There is so much to worry about, isn't there. I think it sets us up for the year and years of worry after they are on the outside. I am sure everything is going good with your little man. The last scan showed that he was growing perfectly. I know everything will be great :hugs: Happy 36 weeks! I'm not sure about the aspirin. Have you asked Mrs. M.? I think she may have stopped at 36 weeks but I don't know for sure.

Thank you Merri. I'm sure the both of us will have a smooth labour and everything will go just as planned, but sometimes it is hard to keep those thoughts at bay. :hugs: for you too. PAL is just so hard. It takes away all our innocence with pregnancy and makes us worry about everything.

Ickle, thank you for the update. Can they replenish Dani's waters? I have heard of doctors being able to do that. I am so glad to hear they stopped her contractions. How are you doing today? How's the ms? I hope you are doing well!

Thank you Ummi. I know in my mind my body knows what to do but those darn old worries wiggle their way in. I really hope you get some answers soon. I think about you all the time. I went through this same thing last year this time. I had to call and harass the hospital to get my appt. to find out the news. I am just hoping so much that you have a little miracle in there. I would definitely go to A&E if you don't get any answers soon. I would also make a complaint about how you have been treated. :hugs:

Hi Mrs. M., Pichi, Lozdi, Pink and everyone else :flow: 

I hope everyone is doing well today.

Last night my back and belly were very tight and it didn't really go away when I was sitting down/changing activity. But, I didn't have anything that I could time, it was just constantly tight. It went away after laying down to go to sleep. It is back again now that I am up and around. I am also losing bits of plug again this morning. It is a tiny bit tinted but definitely not what I would call a show. It makes sense that Finn would wait until now to possibly make his appearance. We have terrible weather out there right now. Freezing rain. Blah. It is forecast to turn to rain this afternoon and back to freezing rain overnight and into tomorrow morning. So, hopefully he takes those few hours of safer driving to get things going. If that is what is going on. :wacko: Shawn is home from school this morning. Hopefully they will make it a whole day so we can be together in case things start happening. Shawn would like it if we could make Mar 1 a happier memory but who knows what is going to happen. 

Have a great day :flower:

Edited to add: Ummi, I am so glad you got a scan but I can't believe they are making you wait that long. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

The MS is still annoying, but once I've got it under control and then keep eating little and often, it seems to stop. I'm going to take a couple of ginger biscuits to snack on on my way home from work. 

As for Dani, I've no idea. I haven't seen any update from her today. Hopefully no news is good news. 

Ummi - I think you should go to A&E. You need to be seen and the midwifes don't seem to be taking you seriously. Have you spoken to any of them yet? I'd be making a nuisance of myself by calling every hour until I'd spoken to someone if I was you.


----------



## too_scared

I'm glad you have a system worked out to keep the ms at bay. :)

I'm hoping no news is good news too.


----------



## too_scared

Feeling like utter crap today. Good bye self esteem, what little of it I had. :cry:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

*hugs* Mindy. Hope that feeling goes away quickly and you'll feel much better soon, esp when you'll have little Finn in your arms. xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Ummi :hugs:

My problem is I was trying to take a picture inspired by something I saw on Pinterest and I just feel fat and gross. The picture didn't turn out how I wanted it, and that makes me sad. :(


----------



## Ummi2boyz

You're not fat hun! You're PREGNANT!!! 
Don't worry, i can never ever replicate things I see on pinterest. I don't know how people are doing it, whether they are professionals or what, but everything I do ends up in a mess! 
I'm sure you're gorgeous!!!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Ummi :hugs:

The picture is the one with the blocks on the tummy to spell out baby's name and then after mommy holds the baby and the blocks are on baby's back. We had trouble finding blocks to begin with (which makes no sense to me at all! :shrug:) and then the ones we did find were kind of small so Shawn had to zoom in to be able to read them and then it wouldn't focus and we had issues with lighting. Blah! Nothing wanted to work out. Shawn is frustrated with our camera lately so it wasn't working well. :( I am just sad that the picture didn't work out how we wanted, I guess. 

Damn hormones.

How are you today, Ummi?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mindy hope your feeling a bit better now. 

How's everyone else doing today? 

Our scan went perfectly :cloud9: I only have one pic on my phone right now as we're away till tomorrow night when ill put the photos on the comp but here's one we had printed :D 

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/B76DEE42-361E-4D91-BC24-C594AF2565C2-2982-00000311E40DA6E6_zps95f244dc.jpg x


----------



## ickle pand

Gorgeous pic :)


----------



## too_scared

MMM, he is beautiful! You got a great picture! I hope your night away is wonderful and relaxing.

I'm doing a bit better, thanks. I am just really done right now. :haha:


----------



## kelly1973

mmm love the pic gorgeous xx
mindy keep your chin up hun not long now xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Kelly. How are you today?


----------



## kelly1973

yeah so so ploding on lol midwife tomorrow to get another bump measurement fingers crossed hes grown


----------



## ickle pand

Dani updated to say there's no real update. I think it's too early to give her steroids to develop the babies lungs from someone else who commented.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fingers crossed for tomorrow Kelly :flower: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx Ickle for posting updates from Dani

Kelly: sure your appt is going to go just fine!

Mmm: lovely pic! Enjoy your night!

Thx Mindy, tbh I feel relieved now that I have a date to look forward to. Either way, I'll be able to move on. Just praying I'll move on to choose the nursery colours! ;-)


----------



## too_scared

Fingers tightly crossed, Kelly, even though I know there is no cause for concern :hugs:

Ickle, thanks for the update. I hope Dani is doing better by tomorrow.

Ummi, I am hoping so hard those are the decisions you have to make too, nursery colours. :hugs:

I hope you are all having a good evening.


----------



## ickle pand

Dani's had a good nights sleep and is feeling more positive which is good. No other update than that. 

No news with me really. Got some paint testers for our kitchen. We're going to paint it in the next few weeks and then do our livingroom. It's a bigger job though because we have a lot of furniture and books etc to move first. Then we'll just have the babies room to do :) No idea where we're going to put all the crap that's in there though lol!


----------



## too_scared

What colours are you going to do your kitchen? I love choosing colours but I hate painting. Haha! 

Hope you're all having a good day :flow: 

I'm still here impatiently waiting... :haha:


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies I have been reading but not had time to post. 

Ickle thanks for the updates on dani really hope thse twinnys stay put. So sorry you are feeling crap. I only suffered a few weeks it was worse in the car. I like mrsmigg lived on lucozade and jacket potatoes. I love decorating but hate choosing colours I'm too indecisive. 

Ts I really o feel for you I was forever getting my hopes up by varius gins then nothing. Sorry you have been feeling bad too. It's allowed I just couldn't wait o get my body back. 

Missmummymoo love the 4d pic. Hoe you ave had a good tie away.

Ummi so pleased you have a scan finally sending hugs.

Kelly hope all s well today. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Debzie :) I am feeling more myself again today. I really hate how hormones can just throw me like that. :wacko: 

How are you doing? How are Emily and Isla?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope Finn comes along soon Mindy!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks! I hope he comes soon too! :haha:

How are you doing, Mrs. M.? Have you started packing yet? How are Edie and Louis?


----------



## ickle pand

I think he might come bang on time TS. Not sure why, since you're not having any symptoms yet :) 

It's mostly greens I've been looking at but I'm the samples I got weren't right, they were all too dark so I'll need to get some more. I found wallpaper for our living room that I love but DH thinks it looks like a kid drew it.


----------



## too_scared

I hope he comes on time, Ickle :) That would be wonderful! My belly and back are really tight when I get up and walk around, so I think that might be the start of a sign. I hope! I just started a fire in our wood stove and I am going to go clean the bathroom so maybe that will help get things going. :)

I love green! It is my absolute favourite colour. Our living room/dining room and hallway are green. You can see the colour of our living room in my bump pictures. We did the hallway a few shades lighter than the living room. We also had Finn's room the same colour as the hallway but since we had to do some repairs to the wall we decided to repaint his room. But, I had to put green back in with the decal and some of the accessories. What kind of green are you looking at?

I also love wallpaper. What design did you pick? Can you link a picture? I love design! I plan to get a really bold print in really bold colours for our 2 piece bathroom downstairs. I find a nice bold wallpaper looks awesome in a small room like that.

I hope you are all having a good day :)


----------



## ickle pand

I was thinking a pale sage green. Think it'd go we'll with out kitchen units. The ones we've got are a bit dark. I've got lots of teal in the living room so I want something to go with that. This is the paper that I was going to use on a feature wall with the rest of the walls a pale teal colour. https://www.homebase.co.uk/wcsstore/homebase/images/499867HBO111111M.jpg


----------



## too_scared

I love it! I really love the teal and sage green combination. It is going to look fantastic. I hope you are able to convince your DH on the wallpaper feature wall.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's lovely Ickle ... I think there are some curtains very similar to that out at the moment too ... my friend's just done her kitchen in a lovely pale green, it's beautiful :) X


----------



## pichi

eek! tomorrow is EDD t_s!

green is an awesome colour - in the right shades of course ;) want to do our hall and landing in a grey-teal colour if that makes sense? love colour though :) we have a purple kitchen, pixies' room is Fuchsia and lime and Xaviers' room is Orange hehe


----------



## too_scared

I can't believe tomorrow is EDD! Where did the time go?? Come on Finn!!

I like the grey-teal idea. It sound similar to the colour I plan to paint our downstairs hallway. :)


----------



## ickle pand

I like grey teal. I've got teal and shiney grey curtains and teal lamps so that's what I'm trying to match without going over the top.


----------



## too_scared

Sounds really nice :)


----------



## pichi

interior design is fun but i think it's a lot of work :( seems i'm going a bit OCD about organisation lately and decorating haha!


----------



## too_scared

I love interior design. We are finally getting the look we want in our house. It has taken a long time because we are buying things as we go. I am really liking how our house is starting to look. We had to do a bunch of structural stuff in our house and we still have a bunch left to do but the main living places are starting to look better at least. :haha: Our biggest wish is to gut and redo the kitchen. That will be in the next few years, though, since kitchens are so expensive. We have stairs to repair/replace this summer and a bunch of work to do outside and more insulation to do in the basement. We have another busy summer of work. Oh well! It is OUR house, first time we ever owned a house, so I don't care at all. I love it. :)

Shawn must be nesting too because we are really going nuts organizing lately too. Tonight's plan is to rearrange our kitchen. We already had all the clutter from the living room and dining room done so the kitchen is the last area on the main floor that needs to be done. I know that as soon as the kiddo gets here things are going to get cluttered again in the living room with his things but we are hoping to get a nice bench with storage in it to keep his toys and things in. Plus, that will keep the dogs from eating them all! :haha:

I hope you are all doing well. 

I am definitely feeling much better today than I was yesterday. And, now I really have to make sure Finn doesn't come until tomorrow because the police are advising people to stay off the highway in a place between here and the hospital! Nasty old weather out there. :wacko:


----------



## debzie

Sorry I didn't update about me earlier Isla woke up. I decided to make the most of the sunshine the other day and took Isla for a long walk in the pram......then picked Emily up from school and walked back. I must have don't too much as I have been very sore since then. Even walking up stairs in painful again. 

Isla is doing well I'm about half half breast and bottle feeding now, trying to increase my supply by expressing but it seems like a slow process. Health visitor says its probably because I'm in pain and healing still. Anyway Iska has gained nearly 1lb in 10 days making her 9lb13 and a half oz. she has grown out if many of her newborn outfits as she s soooo long. Sleeping front is not so good at the moment but putting that down to a growth spurt and just wanting me. 

As you know w have just move and I cannot wit to put my own samp on this house. I don't mind some of h colours though. The kitchen is Gray blue which I will keep. The living room is damson which I love. Our room is green and Emily's is Scarlett. Islas is just plain cream as is everywhere else.


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry you are having so much pain again :hugs: I hope you heal up good very soon. 

Isla is doing so well :) Are you guys tall? Long girlie :) I'm sorry she isn't sleeping so well. I'm sure she will get back to a good schedule soon. 

I think we plan to do a grey blue colour in our kitchen when we redo it. :) Are you planning to paint Isla's room? Are you planning to change paint colours anywhere or are you going to make it your own with accessories and stuff?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh Debz :hugs: sorry your in such pain. It always feels good at the time but we suffer later!

Hope your milk starts to come in a bit more soon and if not dont worry as Isla is obviously thriving with that weight gain!

It's lovely having a new home to decorate isnt it. I can't wait till we can do our own! X


----------



## kelly1973

Morning ladies xxx
happy due date mindy xx how are you?
How is everyone else?
well i have a virus and feel utter poo, yesterday went well bump is measuring 34 so midwife said still in range maybe Daniel isnt guna be a big baby ,she told me i have to start sitting backwards on a chair as Daniel is lying back to back with me and said this will end in a lenthly labour and we really dont want that.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy due date Mindy!! 

:hugs: Kelly hope the virus goes soon :( sounds like a good MW appointment, apart from
Daniel being back to back!! Hope you manage to get him to move! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy due date Mindy! Come on now Finn, mummy is ready for you! 
Kelly I hope Daniel turns for you. Sorry to hear you have a virus. As you know I was really poorly in late pregnancy and it was hideous. 
Debzie I hope you start to heal soon. Isla is a really good size she isn't far behind Louis! I was wondering if she woke up at the same time as Louis again last night, he woke at 12, 3, and 6. He settled again after the 12 and 3 feeds so it wasn't too bad. 
I am looking forward to putting a stamp on our new house when we move. We still don't have a date as our landlords are dragging their heels. 
Louis is 2 months today!


----------



## ickle pand

Happy due date Mindy!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies! Come on little guy, time to come out now!! :haha:

Sorry you are feeling so rotten, Kelly. It is terrible when you are feeling sick and there is nothing you can do about it. :hugs: Hopefully it will pass quickly and you will feel better very soon. That is great that Daniel is measuring in range :) My little guy was back to back at our scan at 35 weeks. He is now on his side, down my left side, with his legs and arms on my right side. My doctor told me to lean over and rest on sometime (while standing) and sort of sway side to side. I am not sure if it helped because I think he turned to his side one night when I was in bed. He did something that felt really weird and made me a little sick to my stomach for a second! :haha: I really hope Daniel turns soon. 

Mrs. M., is it your new landlords who are dragging their heels or your old ones? I thought you had the 16th as the date for the keys for the new place? I hope it gets sorted soon. It is so great to be able to decorate and rearrange things just how you want them. :)

Hi Ickle and MMM, how are you ladies doing today?

How is everyone doing today? 

I woke up feeling a little weird today. Sort of sicky in my stomach, a little headachey, just a little off. Please tell me that is a good sign!! :haha: I didn't sleep well at all last night. I kept turning from side to side because my hips were hurting so badly. :( Worst night I had in a really long time. 

Come on Finn!! Time to come out now :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry you didn't sleep well last night Mindy :( I dunno if feeling ill is a sign as I felt fine with Caitlin and Thomas infact before I had Caitlin I had the best nights sleep I'd had in months! :lol: hope Finn doesn't keep you waiting too long x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :) I'm not really feeling sick, just a little off. Time will tell what is going to happen, I guess!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

For both my children, I was not really feeling myself on the big day, and defo not feeling like eating. As for lack of sleep, i was not sleeping well at all towards the end. But just like everything else with ttc and pgcy, everyone is different. 
I really hope that's the start of it for you.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Ummi :)

How are you today?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx, not too bad. I feel lazy today. Just managed to do the cleaning downstairs, upstairs will wait a day or two. Going to have our afternoon snack with the kids ( the french way hehe) and play cluedo with them. That should cheer me up!

I feel for you Mindy, but it's good you're getting busy cleaning and all. Makes the time go faster. How's the weather? Is the snow still there?
Do you know what? I've been wanting to go to Canada for years, and reading your posts I want it even more!!!


----------



## too_scared

Cleaning can always wait :) I hope you enjoy your afternoon with your kiddos :)

The weather is yucky here right now. We have had rain since Thursday evening and still have a rainfall warning until tomorrow evening. It is bad because so much of the snow is melting so along with the rain we are getting a lot of water. We still have tons and tons of snow. Our basement is actually getting water in it. :( Shawn did tons of work this past summer to water proof the back of the house but he ran out of time before school started again. This summer we plan to dig up the front of the house and the one side of it (we have a split level so the basement is only on one side of the house) and water proof the walls and put in weeping tile. It is a lot of work but it will be nice when the water stays on the outside! :haha: 

Canada is a great place to visit! I highly recommend visiting Newfoundland if you can. It is beautiful here. I love it. 

Here is one of our tourism ads 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHmsHU1zuoc&list=FLBNvitpIcTKTDWEQa2vf1bw


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mindy, I don't want to visit Canada! I want to live there looool!!! I dont mind the cold outside as long as it stays outside! Lol! 
Going to have at that video right now!!


----------



## too_scared

Haha! Come live in Newfoundland! :D


----------



## Ummi2boyz

OMG!!! It's just gorgeous!! Never mind the hospital 200 km away!!! I'll pay a visit if one day I cross the pond!!! 
I try to control myself in not watching too many videos of Canada, or I'll end up packing this evening! 

Oh, and I won cluedo! (For the 1st time in my life haha!!)


----------



## too_scared

Gros Morne is one of my favourite places anywhere. I can't wait to take the kiddo camping with us there. 

If you do ever make it over this way you really should visit the west coast of Newfoundland. Most people stick to the east coast and St. John's because it is the city. The west coast doesn't have as much shopping but who come to Newfoundland for shopping! :haha: The west coast has a lot of outdoor adventures. (Plus, if you come to the west coast I could meet you! :haha:)

Way to go on the win! I have never played Cluedo before. I'm not sure I have ever heard of it. I like Clue, I wonder if it is similar?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I think that's the one!
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cluedo


----------



## too_scared

It's the same one! Love that game :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yeah! So you can prepare the game for when I come to visit Newfoundland!!
(Btw, silly question, but Newfoundland=Terreneuve=Nova Scotia, or I'm totally wrong??)


----------



## too_scared

I will get it all set up and ready for when you get here ;)

Newfoundland Labrador is the province I live in. It is made up of an island (Newfoundland) and "the big land" (Labrador) which is a part of mainland Canada, bordering on Quebec. Nova Scotia is another province that is attached to mainland Canada. When you "drive" from Newfoundland to Nova Scotia you get a big ferry that goes from Port aux Basque, Newfoundland to Cape Breton, Nova Scotia. It takes between 6-8 hours to get there on the ferry. 

map :) https://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl...8zUZvBGYbmyQGchoDoAQ&ved=0CDMQ9QEwAg&dur=1115

I just thought of something, the part of Newfoundland that I am living in now is called "the French Shore" There is a heritage site in a place called Coachman's Cove (20 minutes from us) that still has a french oven. Fleur-de-Lys is right next to Coachman's Cove and we live in Baie Verte :) There are many places in Newfoundland with french names and french history. :)


----------



## ickle pand

When I was a coastguard, we used to hear St Johns coastguard radio transmitting at night, if the weather conditions were right :)


----------



## too_scared

Wow! That is really neat :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's sounds amazing ts! I defo have to plan something there one day... Pbl when ur already an expat, you have to plan your holiday first to visit family, and then if you've got time and money you can plan "real" holidays. In our case, we already have to go to france and algeria. But maybe one day... ;-)

Coastguard! That's exciting! You've done a lot ickle after the cadets!


----------



## too_scared

I can completely understand that, Ummi. My parents live in Ontario and usually their "vacation" is home to Newfoundland. Maybe one day you will make it here. If you do I will have Clue set up and ready to go :)


----------



## ickle pand

I know, it's over 2000 miles away from here :)

The coastguard was a great job but there was too much industrial action, station closures and the pay was really poor when you have to do a years training to be qualified.

AFM - Got my booking in appointment today with the midwife. So excited that we've got this far this time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I loved my booking appointments. Enjoy it Ickle.


----------



## pichi

oh, hope you have a good appointment Ickle :)


----------



## too_scared

Very exciting, Ickle :) Do you get that appt at 8 weeks?


----------



## Firef1y72

Hi can I join you all?

I'm just over 4 weeks and while this will be my 6th, I can't help but feel nervous after my losses, especially the most recent. I'm working my way through the 100s of pages and it's been nice to read about the successes and to realise that I'm not the only one that stresses over every little thing.

Anyhow I got my BFP just over a week ago (must have been 7/8dpo) and the lines have steadily got darker, to the point where they just can't get any darker and I got a 3+ on a clearblue yesterday at only 4+1 weeks (which is a little scary). Even knowing that the tests can't get any darker I have to test at least once a day for peace of mind and every little twinge is setting me off panicking.


----------



## too_scared

Welcome to our little group :) Congratulations on your bfp!

I got my 3+ at 4+3 and it worried me too but everything was good! I really suggest you stop testing now. Testing will really make you bananas. I tested 2 times this time and it was much better for me, stress-wise. 

Happy and healthy 9 months and try to keep a PMA! One day at a time!


----------



## ickle pand

I stopped testing after I got the 3+ at bang on 6 weeks and I think it's been good for my sanity. Welcome to our group :)

The booking in appointment seems to happen at different times in different areas. In my area it's between 6-8 weeks ideally. You don't have to see you GP or anything either, just call the midwife direct.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Booking in happens at 9 weeks here, and the midwife books your dating scan while you are there. 
Welcome Firefly!! I only tested for a few days and forced myself to stop. It was hard. Are you taking any aspirin or progesterone this time?


----------



## Firef1y72

I saw my GP on Thursday, because the EPU had told me to get a referral as soon as I got a second line. But my gp is not very sympathetic and in his words "you've not even missed a period yet, I'm not going to refer you", he also seemed to think the successful pregnancies somehow negated the losses in the worry stakes. He did refer me to the midwife though and I've got my first appointment Wednesday afternoon. I also phoned the EPU myself and have an early scan 2weeks on Friday when I'll be exactly 7 weeks.

I know I should stop testing, but seeing those dark lines are the only thing keeping me sane. Yesterday was a really weird day and that 3+ was so reassuring. I had my gallbladder taken out over 20 years ago and regularly suffer from bile diarrhea when pregnant, but I forgot, drank some milk and was on the loo most of the afternoon with cramping squits.

ETA: I've just realised that I'm two days closer to my first midwife appointment than I got last time.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm hoping the midwife today will send me for an early scan but if not, I think we're going to pay for one privately. I've been quite calm so far but I don't think I could wait another 5 weeks.


----------



## Firef1y72

ickle pand said:


> I'm hoping the midwife today will send me for an early scan but if not, I think we're going to pay for one privately. I've been quite calm so far but I don't think I could wait another 5 weeks.

Have you tried phoning the EPU? Whoever I spoke to at mine was really nice and understood completely why I wanted an early scan. The only reason we're waiting till 7 weeks is to be sure we can see something.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome firefly!!
Those GPs really start getting on my nerves!!! Mine didn't want to refer me to the epau either (after I told i went fir a private, and dates were not matching)!! I had to ring another hospital who takes self referrals if you already had a loss. I can't believe they did that to you!! 
Believe me I would do a better job!!!
Anyway, sorry about the rant, but they do make me really really angry!
I wish you happy and healthy 9 months!!!

Just like ts said, now that you've got to 3+, you can stop testing. Well it drive me mad, especially when the 3+ went back to 2-3, and then i had to research about the hook (thx to my b&b friends who pointed me in the right direction).


----------



## ickle pand

I didn't think about phoning them, since there's nothing wrong, it'd just be purely for reassurance. Might be worth a try though.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Just tell them exactly that, that you need reassurance, they might understand. The epau I called were very understanding.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It depends where you live. I know Pichi got an early scan for reassurance. I got a big fat "no chance" even though I had miscarried twice, once at 10 weeks.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Welcome Firefly :flower: I agree with the others in that I would stop testing as you will just drive yourself mad :hugs:

:hugs: Ickle hope you can get an early scan. I got an early scan but it was oly because I was bleeding.

How's everyone else? X


----------



## pichi

Mrs miggins is right. I managed to get a scan at my booking appointment to see how far along exactly i was :) since our area isn't too large i think that's also how we managed to get scanned


----------



## merristems

Hi Firefly! Congrsts :)
Ickle I ended up paying for a private scan at 8wks, cost £90 but worth every penny for the peace of mind. My friend lied and said she didnt know her dates so got an early scan on NHS she was only 9wks gone-turned out to be twins so it was lucky in the end really!!
Hi all hope you had a nice weekend- Mindy hope your eating curry toninght!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mindys been very quiet today!! Hope little man has decided to make his appearance!! 

Only 7 more weeks till we meet our little man!! It's quite scary really!! I remember being the last one on this thread and now we've got so many more lovely people join :cloud9: x


----------



## too_scared

Sorry guys, hadn't had time to update until now. My water broke at little more than 2.5 hours ago. Still no contractions. We are about an hour and a half from the hospital now. Still feeling really calm. I was a little nervous when my water first broke since I was in the bathroom and no where near my phone. Haha! 

I hope you are all well. :flow:

I'll update when I can :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Omg Mindy!!! Good luck hunni I can't wait to see little man!!! Yey come on Finn!! X


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh! Mindy!!! You won't have to wait too long now!! So exciting! 
I wish you a beautiful labour and birth! A handsome baby in good health!!


----------



## hopeithappens

Good luck mindy, sooooo exciting


----------



## kelly1973

yeh so excited for you mindy xxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

so exciting, good luck Mindy!!


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting Mindy! Hope it all goes smoothly. 

My appointment wasn't a full booking in appointment. It was with a student midwife who gave me my notes and talked me through which bits to fill in. I got a Ready Steady Baby book, which is really good. Takes you from early pregnancy through to the baby being a year old. I also got leaflets about keeping fit in pregnancy, one from Tayside police about carseats and how to wear a seatbelt safely round your bump, one about the different testing available during pregnancy and for newborns. 

I'm going back next week to go through my completed notes (which we did as soon as we got home like swots lol) and I'll meet my midwife then. I'll also have bloods taken for the tests I've requested. Love all the choices I'm being allowed to make. Really lets you feel in control. Oh another leaflet I got was about the maternity services available in the area so I'll be allowed to choose where I give birth. 

Our appointment was in one of the birthing rooms, it had a lovely birthing pool in it. Hope I can use it. There was signs up about the importance of skin to skin and she mentioned hypobirthing, so it seems like just the sort of place I want to be. There's an aqua natal class that I can go to, think ill start that after we go public.

I had my height and weight done so they could see if I need extra frolic acid but my BMI is low enough that I don't. I can get free vitamins from them though so I think I'll get them once the ones I've bought run out. 

All in all a positive appointment. I didn't ask about a scan in the end since it wasn't with my midwife but I will next week.


----------



## pichi

too_scared said:


> Sorry guys, hadn't had time to update until now. My water broke at little more than 2.5 hours ago. Still no contractions. We are about an hour and a half from the hospital now. Still feeling really calm. I was a little nervous when my water first broke since I was in the bathroom and no where near my phone. Haha!
> 
> I hope you are all well. :flow:
> 
> I'll update when I can :)

eek! so exciting!!!

Ickle. glad your half booking appt went well :) A friend of mine just had her little girl in Montrose :) also, if you are interested in hypnobirthing i have a book on that too if you'd like it?


----------



## debzie

Good luck Mindy can't wait for an update.


----------



## merristems

Oh exciting Mindy Cant wait to hear all about it :) To quote Ummi have a beautiful birth xx

Sounds like you had a great appointment Ickle thats great you have such a nice place to birth at :)


----------



## too_scared

Thanks so,much ladies. :) I'm at the hospital now. Checked in and waiting for the Dr to come check me. Then I am going to get up and start walking and hopefully get the contractions going. I hope they start soon because I really don't want to have to be induced. 

Ickle, that sounds like a great appt. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

How exciting Mindy!! You are going to meet your rainbow soon!! Happy beginnings sweetie. I hope those contractions start soon. I hope to wake up in the morning to good news. 
Ickle, I replied about your appointment today in your journal.


----------



## pichi

any news??


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope you have your beautiful boy in your arms now Mindy :kiss: x


----------



## kelly1973

cant wait to hear xx
glad ickle you had such a good appointment xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thinking of you Mindy ;-)


----------



## debzie

Stalking for updates Mindy. Hope all is well. X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Come on Baby Finn!!! We're all dying to meet you!!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It may still be too early in Canada. It's what? 3 or 4 am there? We have to be patient girls! 
Hope you're ok mindy.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

31 weeks today :happydance: only 6/7 weeks until we meet our little man :cloud9: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy 31 weeks MissMm!! Ummi, the night I had Louis I gave birth at 00.35, got to the ward shortly after, and literally waited awake all night until morning because I was so excited to tell everyone!! Both my best friends happened to be awake and I was texting them at 1.30 am! Then I was trying to figure out what was a decent time to text everyone else. I remember my boss texting everyone at 4am to tell them she had given birth to her son. While I was thrilled for her it was news I would have preferred to receive a couple of hours later as I was tired and pregnant with Edie at the time.


----------



## ickle pand

Hopefully she's too busy staring at her gorgeous boy or perhaps still pushing. 

Happy 31 weeks MMM!

No update from Dani but she seemed to be in good spirits yesterday. From what I've picked up, I think there's still some waters round both babies but on one there's a lot less. That's just my amateur sleuthing though.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Exactly mes mig. I think I'd have felt the same. We did the same for both our boys, we just let know straight away close family and friends and then everyone else at a more decent time. Zakaria (ds1) was born at 1:05 am and Adam at 2:55 am. The good thing was that the maternity was empty when we arrived for ds2 ^^


----------



## kelly1973

happy 31 weeks mmm not long now ,
so excited to hear from mindy xxx
agreed I wont be able to wait to tell you guys but I cant figure my phone out lol ill have to take someones mobile so I can text them and they can update you guys xx


----------



## merristems

Eek still no news? Im so excited!
Happy 31 weeks mmm
Thanks for the sluething ickle x
Just ggot back from midwife she put my dates forward two days! Im 17.2 now eek! Everything was great heart beat nice and strong and she referred me to psysio for Spd which is a relief celebrating with a chelsea bun!


----------



## kelly1973

excellent merrie so pleased for you enjoy your bun xxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad they've refered you hun, fingers crossed they can help you with the SPD. How come they've put your dates forward? I thought hey weren't allowed to after the dating scan?

Sounds like things are going as well as they can for Dani :flower:

How's everyone else? x


----------



## merristems

Well i think im 16.6 but when she used her wheel of. Fortune she said i was 17.2? IDK! Either way im happy! Bun was good enjoying it in the sunshine!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Strange :lol: well it gives you 2 less days of meeting the little one :lol: 

The suns been lovely here too! I went into the garage earlier to get some stuff and I was debating whether to stay outside :lol: x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly I'll give you my mobile number and I'll update everyone if you like. I love being the bearer of happy news! 
Thanks for keeping us posted about Dani Ickle. She is in my thoughts. 
Merri, congrats on being put forward! It's always nice!


----------



## too_scared

Sorry for taking so long to update ladies. I am just beat. I had contractions all night long so I barely got any sleep.

Finn Oliver Jack was born 12:29 in the afternoon. He is 6 lb 11 oz and perfect. We are so in love. I will post more with a picture later. I am really looking forward to a shower. Haha!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

You can have mine too if you like Kelly. Like Mrs M I like being the bearer of good news :D 

I'm shattered tonight ... Then again when I aren't I lately!! X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww congratulations Mindy I am so so pleased for you!! Welcome to the world little Finn :cloud9: x


----------



## pichi

Congratulations Mindy!! so happy for you ^___^ can't wait to see the lovely Finn!


----------



## hopeithappens

Awwwwww welcome to the world finn cant wait to see pics!!!! Massive congrats mindy :flower:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congratulations Mindy!!! So so so pleased for you!! Enjoy these fabulous moments! xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Big Congratulations Mindy!! Well done! Can't wait to see pics of Finn.


----------



## merristems

Congratulations mindy well done enjoy these precious moments xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations Mindy! Can't wait to see your son :)


----------



## kelly1973

congrats mindy so pleased for you well done you xxxx cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## kelly1973

ooooh ickle your a blueberry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pichi

aw Finn is so cute! (Mindy has posted a pic on FB)


----------



## too_scared

IThanks guys :) I won't be able to post a picture here until I am home, but anyone who is friends with me on FB is welcome go share the picture I just posted. <3 more later, going to try nursing again. 

Happy blueberry Ickle and happy 31 weeks MMM!!


----------



## pichi

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/d4077078-9ce4-40dd-b3ac-98a195f6ac0c_zpsd8f50942.jpg

there you go ^__^


----------



## kelly1973

mindy hes stunning well done you all my love xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

He's so cute!! Well worth the wait isn't it? You have to tell us how the birth went and the 200 km journey to the hospital!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congratulations! He is so gorgeous. That hair!!


----------



## ickle pand

He's just lovely! 

How's everyone this morning? My morning sickness has stayed away since lunchtime yesterday which is great but is causing a minor panic. Boobs are still sore though so that's something.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Symptoms can dip at 7 weeks Ickle apparently there is a reason for it but I can't remember what it is now!! I was 7 weeks when I went to the doctors in tears because my sickness abated for a day or two and the nurse at EPAU said it was common. It may have been something to do with the corpus luteum. Sorry for being a bit vague. The sore boobs is a good sign, with my losses I didn't have sore boobs at all.


----------



## pinksmarties

Finn is so cute!! Love the blonde hair!!

ickle- I can't remember if I had a lull specifically at 7 weeks but some days my ms was better than others but, like you, also worried when it wasn't there. If you remember Loz's ms she had a few days full on then a day or so off.


----------



## kelly1973

ickle what I did was read back on this thread it really helped me to see the other people on here having the same worries at the same sort of time xx
So happy for Mindy ooooooh me next scary stuff hope Daniel drops soon hes got hes feet in my ribs and it really hurts.
Hows everyone today?


----------



## debzie

Congratulations Mindy he is adorable.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks ladies. You've helped put my mind at ease. PAL is so hard isn't it?


----------



## merristems

Oh wow what a cute little blondie! Just so hansome hope mummy is feeling well xxx

Ickle i think my symptoms come and go the one i always have is a stuffy nose, and hunger,, my boobs have growth spurts once ortwice a week when they are really sore and no bra is comfy to wear.
Eek kelly not long for you hun xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

He is beautiful Mindy :D 

Happy blueberry day for yesterday Ickle x


----------



## ickle pand

Well that'll teach me for complaining about a lack of MS - I just threw up my tub of fruit I'd just eaten. Luckily I made it to the loo and it didn't happen on the new carpet in our new building!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: ickle, great to know the MS is still there :) x


----------



## kelly1973

ickle poor you its not fun ms xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Firef1y72

Congratulations Too_Scared, he's gorgeous.

I've just got back from my first midwife appy and am now officially pregnant with maternity notes and everything. Have to go back for a double appy in 2 weeks for full history and then I've got my early scan the Friday of the same week. Due to my age I'm going to have consultant led care, which I already knew as I had the same with my youngest. As funny as it sounds the midwife was really happy with how bad the MS has been and the fact I got a 3+ at 4 weeks as it means I have loads of hormones pumping through me.


----------



## ickle pand

3+ means 3 weeks post conception, which you'd expect to be at 5 weeks pregnant so that is good :)

We're at roughly the same stage, I've got my notes now and am going back next week to meet my midwife.


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies. Sorry no update, we are still in the hospital. Finn is having trouble with latching. We are probably going to have to stay tonight too. He is a bit jaundiced and after much crying and heartache we decided to top up with formula last night. I am pumping and giving him my colostrum until we can get a good latch. He won't open his mouth wide enough right yet. 

Skin to skin is probably the most wonderful thing in the world. 

I will write a birth story when I get back home, hopefully tomorrow. 

I hope you are all well.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to hear from you Mindy :) Don't worry about updating us! You just concentrate on that gorgeous boy of yours. Sorry he isn't latching properly :hugs:

Can't wait to read your birth story :D

How's everyone else? I'm feeling old today ... it's my birthday ... I'm heading towards 30 now :( boohoo :lol: x


----------



## ickle pand

Happy birthday MMM! The thought of turning 30 hurts more than actually turning 30 lol!

It sounds like you're getting great support there Mindy. Just concentrate on that gorgeous boy, we'll all still be here once you catch up.


----------



## merristems

Mindy did they check for tongue tie? My friends little twins had it and here they dont routinely check for it at birth, it was only because she asked her doula why they couldnt latch on that they found they were both tongue tied.

Happy birthday MMM you are no where near 30!!! hahaha


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy birthday MissMm!! God I wish I was heading towards 30! I can barely remember 30!!
Thanks for the update Mindy, I agree about the tongue tie thing. A couple of my friends babies have had it and its easily sorted.


----------



## kelly1973

Happy birthday mmm bloody hell im with miggins I cant remember 30 lol im 4o this month.
Mindy lovely to hear from you cant wait to hear your birth story and to hear all about little finn.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmm: welcome in the 30's hun!! That was a tough one me too. I always I prefer 40 rather than 30. Don't know why though. 

Mindy: so glad to hear from you. Sorry lil one is not latching properly. Hope you'll get a solution quickly. I'm sure you're soung great! xxx

Kelly: next is you hun!!! How are you feeling, not too tired?

Hi mrs mig. How are you? And lil man?

Hi ickle, debzie, lora, pink, merri, pichi, loz (haven't seen u in a while?). Hope you're all ok. Sorry if i forgot anyone. 

Afm: still no news from gp or mw. I couldn't be bothered to call them since. Believe me if everything turns out to be ok, I'll change gp straight away!! (Even if it doesn't, but I'll have 2 words to say to them first). And thinking I was the one who did not want to change!!
Anyway, I hope the time is going to go fast this week end. Ds2 is having his cast removed on monday, and then my scan on wed. 
Bizarrely, I really feel pg. i'm on and off food constantly, I have headaches. I can't sleep on my tummy like i used to because it feels "hard". And today we went to our homeschool group, and i did walk a bit (not that much), And I now feel the same pelvic pain as when i was 5 months pg with both my ds. I hope it's not my body playing tricks on me though...
And tmi question, has anyone had ewcm around 8-9 weeks?


----------



## merristems

yes ummi, i still get it now on and off :hug:


----------



## ickle pand

I've been having loads of CM, all different kinds.


----------



## kelly1973

me too ummi all the way through xx


----------



## debzie

Mindy thanks for the update. It's heartbreaking topping up with formula but at least he still is getting soe of te good stuff. I'm just try's not t stress about it too much......some is better than none. Hope he latches on soon. 

Happy birthday missmm I was ok turning 30 it was the few years run up I hated lol. 

Ummi I had ewcm on and off throughout. 

Hi everyone else.

Islas woke up got to dash......typical. Xx


----------



## pinksmarties

MMM - happy birthday. Like mrsmig that seems a long way off for me now. Really not looking forward to turning 40 - that feels old!

ts - :hugs: thats sounds exactly like my experience when Benjamin was born, I don't think anyone checked for tongue tie but I don't think he had it. Jaundice can make them more tired to latch on and feed and Benjamin was also jaundiced. After him losing 13oz I pumped one breast, bf from the other then topped him up with the expressed milk (about 20mls). Has you milk come in yet?

ummi - I can't believe your Drs still haven't contacted you, I'd be going mad. Hope your DS cast removal goes ok. His arm might be super hairy, mine was!

Hi Kelly - now long to go now! Are the nighties okay?

HJi everyone else.

Just as I thought we were getting over his injections he had a screaming fit id 3 hrs yesterday with trapped wind, even when he fell asleep he kept crying. Poor little man. He seemed better later on but we missed the bf support group I usually go to.

Just a quick question, does Calpol make your LO poo more often?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all :flower:

Ummi I'm not 3 yet, I'm on the way to 30 now :lol: I was 25 yesterday. I used to always wind OH when he turned 25 saying he was now closer to 30 than 20 :lol: 

I can't believe your still left in limbo Ummi, I don't blame you for wanting to change doctors after this :hugs:

I'm with Kelly too Ickle, mine's been like that all through pregnancy.

Kelly happy 37 weeks ... little man can make an appearance any day now :happydance: 

:hugs: Pink, poor Ben, it's awful seeing them in so much pain isn't it :( I'm not sure about the calpol ...tbh I can't remember :lol: but I don't think it did? Maybe if he's pooping more often and has a bad tummy he may have a little tummy bug :shrug: 

AFM: Had a lovely day yesterday and I was one very spoilt mumma :D Today I'm having a lazy morning before meeting a friend for lunch with Thomas, then I have a hospital appointment at 1.15pm with my dermatologist, hopefully we can sort something for my face! Nothing planned for the rest of the afternoon, hubby and I will be watching a film tonight as he had computers/laptops to work on last night so I went to bingo with friend's instead of being sat on my own on my birthday night :lol: 

How's everyone doing? x


----------



## debzie

Awe poor Benjamin pink hope he get better soon. I hate jabs I have to take my mam with me for moral support not looking forward to Isla getting hers in a few weeks.

Missmm yeah for bring spoultvyesterday sounds like you have a busy day planned. Hope the dermatologist appt goes well. 

Happy 37 weeks Kelly eeeeek full term. 

Afm Isla is still having good and bad nights. Chris and I are clashing over parenting styles at te moment....he thinks she should be on a feeding schedule and should be left to cry not picked up all the time.....I of course differ from this. I feed on demand an give as many snuggles and cuddles as she needs. Down the line we will implement a more structured routine but no just yet. I'm feeling better still get tired but not as sore least now I can carry the car seat and push the pram without being doubled up in pain. Means I can start getting out more. 

Waiting in go the health visitor again today supposed to be here at 09.30, she cancelled yesterday but only rang afte she was an hour late. Will update when she has been. I also have a Mother's Day party to attend this afternoon at Emily's school cannot wai for that. We also are invited to have lunch itch our kids on Monday.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Debz, like I said in your journal it's you doing the majority of the care for Isla so you need to do what's best for you and her. Happy 1 month to Isla as well!! Can't believe she's a month already :wacko: The lunch sounds lovely, hope you have a great time x


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks DEbzie - glad to hear you are feeling better. My OH kept forgetting about my CS and not being able to lift the car seat etc, so its good when things start to heal up, just don't push yourself too much.

The injections knock Benjamin off for about a week, the first time the HV said it was coincidence (which I didn't believe) but it happened gain this time, off feeding, lots of dirty nappies and just a sad little man for a week. Sometime HV can be good but their standard response of 'coincidence' and 'its a phase' really p** me off. Hope she turns up for you today.

Happy full term Kelly!!

Benjamin still asleep. He fed at 2.30am, 6am. I had been putting back down after his 6am feed and he has been sleeping till after 9, in some ways its great I get some time in the morning to myself but at the same time, for some reason, it bothers me. Is it okay for him to be sleeping till now? He went to bed at 7.30pm.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry mmm for the misunderstanding. Not nice being told you're older than you actually are! Lol! Just think of it that way: you're only half way through! 
Glad you had a lovely day. 

Pink: sorry little Ben is not well. Have you tried gently massaging his tummy? As for calpol, I never noticed anything like that. I don't know. But if it's calpol, then he may not tolerate one of the ingredients in it. Hope he gets better really soon. 
I'll let you know about ds's arm when he gets the cast off. ^^


----------



## kelly1973

Morning ladies eeeek FULL TERM don't think he wants to come yet hes still got hes feet jabbed in my ribs isn't it time he dropped?
Pink really hope little ben gets better soon poor boy the nightys are great fanks so much xxxx
Debz I agree with kel your doing most the feeding etc so you go with what is best for you 
hows everyone else today? xxxxxxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

oh DEbzie - OH and I where like that too. Now when he cries at bedtime I can tell the difference between pain cries and just general settling to sleep cries. Now I just leave him and he settles within a minute but earlier on when he had bad colic/wind there was no way I was going to leave him to cry like OH wanted. My mum visited last week and said I went to him too much when he cries and he'll end up a mummys boy - wth?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Omg! It seems i missed a few posts here when I replied. 

Pink: it may well actually be due to the injection and not the calpol. 

Debzie: glad you are feeling better. I have clashing sometimes with dh about parenting. We managed to agree that we have to agree on something for the kids' sake. Just like mmm said, it's you taking care of Isla's needs most of the time, so better do it you way. And yes, she is still very little and needs all the cuddles possible. I used to tell people (cause everyone was criticising that I was carrying ds2 too much at 3 weeks) that he stayed 9 months constantly in physical contact w/me, he cant go without it cold turkey!

Kelly: sorry almost missed your 37 weeks!! Happy full term hun!


----------



## ickle pand

Poor little Benjamin! Hope he settles soon. 

Happy term Kelly!

I agree with you Debzie, it's far too early for a routine when she's so tiny. Just remind him that she doesn't know what century she was born in, and to her being seperated from her mummy means death, so until you're able to explain to her that she's fine then she will cry. Mummies know best! 

AFM - nothing much to report. MS has stayed away for the most part but I don't feel 100%. It's like I'm already full, even before I've eaten. I'll just stick to little and often and see how it goes.


----------



## ickle pand

Update from Dani - she had another scan this morning and it isn't good news. Both sacs are now ruptured. She doesn't have any answers at the moment. It's just a waiting game until she's 24 weeks and then they can give her the steroids to develop the babies lungs.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies.

Well hv turned up today gave me the post natal depression questionnaire to do I fecking hate those things.....do they not have the skills to ask you the questions and explore things. No wonder most pnd goes undiagnosed and women suffer. 

Well anyway Isla is a whopping 10lb 5oz gained 7oz and a bit oz in a week. She is still half half bottle and breast so something must be working. She's flat out at the moment so it's given me time to at least try to look human for Emily's party at school. I will be a yummy mummy one day.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ickle pand

Aw what a gorgeous wee angel!


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww Debzie - Isla is so cute!!

Ickle- -how far along is she just now? I so hope they can hang on till the steroids. Sending lots of love.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So sorry for Dani. Thinking of you hun xxx

Debzie: Isla is just soooo gorgeous! No wonder why you can't let her cry! You'd want to give her cuddles all the time!


----------



## kelly1973

debz shes totally stunning xx
poor dani really hope things work out


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle thanks for the update from Dani, I just wish it was better news. Lots of love and thoughts for Dani. 
I agree little and often is the way forward. Plus just eating what you fancy as well. 
Pink, I wouldn't worry about Benjamin sleeping in, he obviously needs it. I'm a big believer in letting them sleep when they need it. I agree about the injections and the calpol, though calpol has always affected Edie's poo. Even now it gives it a certain smell and makes it a weird consistency. Louis poo has been horrific since his jabs. 
Debzie Isla is gorgeous and clearly thriving well. Mark has always been a bit like Chris in that respect as well but they are so tiny at this age they just need their mums. Men are silly. I bet you are a yummy mummy! Though 9 weeks after having Louis I feel such a wreck. My clothes are horrible, my hair is a mess, I need a pedicure and to lose some weight. My health visitor never gave me the PND questionnaires she just asked me a few questions. I know I've been really lucky and seem to have escaped it both times. I have had the odd day where I feel like everything around me is chaos and I can't cope but it always seems to pass. Louis has a witching hour at about 5pm and cries unless I cuddle or bounce him so I've learnt I need to prepare tea in the afternoon. And not do anything stupid like try to bake a cake with Edie at teatime like I did on Monday.


----------



## debzie

Thanks lades.

Mrsmig I know exactly how you feel. I am lucky in Emily is at school so I have eart to make tea on an afternoon for wen she gets home as she comes back ravenous and a naughty if she is hungry. I still wearing my maternity clothes as my stomach s still flabby and swollen I think at the moment I look about 20 weeks it hasn't helped that I ave it been able to do much not even walk out.. I'm still 2 stone over my starting weight but I'm not too worried yet. My witching hour is nearly upon me mine is six....although she's starting now.


----------



## ickle pand

She's 23w2 I think. 

I think it's indigestion I've had. Apprently mints make it worse (I'd been eating them to keep the MS at bay) so I'm going to avoid them and see how it goes.


----------



## kelly1973

I take tums for indigestion ickle works a treat 
sounds to me miggins that your doing a fantastic job I know who to get advice from when needed 
I had a fall tonight it really shook me up I didn't fall on my bump it was on my hands and knee really hurt one of my hands and my bump felt funny after for a bit do you think all is ok? bump ok now no cramping or out like that my balance seems to of gone to pot


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly: hope you're ok now. Did you feel baby moving afterwards? Did you go and get checked just in case? I had a fall with ds2 at about 35 weeks or so. The worst day of that pregnancy. I fell on my bum, but baby stopped moving so I went straight to the maternity to get checked, and mw said it was all ok, but better to be safe than sorry. 
If I were you, if you feel baby moving, then it may wait until tomo, otherwise go and have it checked now. 
I'm sure lil Daniel will be ok though. Try and get some rest. 
Keep us posted hun. *hugs*


----------



## kelly1973

hes been moving lots so will be ok I fell on my hand cant move it today which is not good as I have lots of work to do dam!!!!!!
How are you Ummi?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Glad that Daniel is moving a lot!! Sorry for your hand though :(
I'm ok thank you. Those last few days before the scan are emotionally draining, I'm just about hanging in there. So I'm trying to get busy and not yhink too much. 
And you? Have you got everything ready or have you still hot bits and bobs to do before baby arrives? I still cant believe it's your turn. It feels like yesterday you announced your bfp (I think I'm going to say that to everyone on this thread, time just flies by!!)

Any news on Dani?

Mindy: how are you? How's lil Finn? Hope the latching issue has been sorted and you're home and can enjoy your baby. 

How's everyone else today?


----------



## ickle pand

No news on Dani at the moment. I think no news is good news just now.


----------



## Lozdi

Hi ladies! Just trying to catch up...using computer is a constant fight lately...Tenzin is massive and strong and REALLY wants to type, it hard to do anything on here while he is putting all his oomph into reaching the screen! :wacko:


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> Sorry for taking so long to update ladies. I am just beat. I had contractions all night long so I barely got any sleep.
> 
> Finn Oliver Jack was born 12:29 in the afternoon. He is 6 lb 11 oz and perfect. We are so in love. I will post more with a picture later. I am really looking forward to a shower. Haha!

:happydance: Congratulations! :flower::happydance::happydance:

And this is as far as I will get today, its baby wrestling time :dohh::haha: will keep page open and read some when I can. Even when asleep at the boob if he hears me type he turns and wants to get the laptop.


----------



## Lozdi

Welcome to the group Firefly :flower::hugs:


----------



## Lozdi

ickle pand said:


> Update from Dani - she had another scan this morning and it isn't good news. Both sacs are now ruptured. She doesn't have any answers at the moment. It's just a waiting game until she's 24 weeks and then they can give her the steroids to develop the babies lungs.

:nope: Poor Dani. Life can be so cruel. :cry: Time must be passing so slowly for her right now.


----------



## tmd22

I'm so happy I found this thread. I'm 6 weeks pregnant. I lost my last pregnancy at 12 weeks. It was the worst day of my life. After three months of trying I'm pregnant again. I'm so happy but soooooo scared. I don't know how to be happy about this pregnancy without setting myself up for disaster. Wen I feel myself being happy I remind myself this could all be over. I'm going for my scan next Monday and I have to go back to the same room that I got my bad news last time. I'm sick just thinking about it. 

I also had a question about symptoms. My symptoms have come and gone the last few days. They are not consistent. As you can imagine this scares me to death. Has this happened to you. Also my boobs really don't hurt. Any advice will help!


----------



## kelly1973

hey loz lovely to hear from you can we see some pics xxx
Hi tmd congratulations to you its so hard being positive after a loss but this thread has helped me so much,my symptons didn't start till around 6 weeks and came and went all the time. I used to tell myself something that loz used to say today I am pregnant we are here for you xx
Ickle how you feeling


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to our group tmd. Symptoms coming and going is normal. It justo depends when your hormones surge and then you adjust to the new levels etc. I was complaining not long ago because my nausea had disappeared and then later that day I was sick in the loo at work lol!

Loz Tenzin sounds like he's full of beans :)

I'm good Kelly. Took my folks out for lunch today since its Mother's Day tomorrow and my dads birthday on Monday. Was lovely to see them although their dog got excited when she saw me and jumped up and hit me in the belly with both paws. I'm fine but got a fright. It's a good job I have extra padding lol!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lozdi so nice to read you again! How is Tenzin, apart from the fact he won't share you us? Hope everything is ok and that he's growing fine!

Tmd:congrats on your bfp. PMA is not always easy, but taking it one day at a time helps a lot. Just like Kelly said: "today I'm pregnant" is what matters. And another thing: if everything turns out to be perfectly ok, you wouldn't want to look back thinking "i could have enjoyed more those days". (Says the one who is going through a rollercoaster of emotions all the time ^^). 
But when I use this kind if positive thinking it helps me going through tough days.


----------



## tmd22

Thanks for the insight. I really like what you said "I'm pregnant today" I know I've got a long 9 months ahead of me but that will diff help. 
The symptom thing is driving me crazy! Sometimes they are there and sometimes there not. I know I'm looking into it too much but I feel like that's the only hing that reminds me I'm pregnant.


----------



## hopeithappens

Debzie isla is sooo gorgeous

Kelly sorry to hear about your fall glad your both ok well apart from your hand

I have everything tightly crossed for dani and ummi 

Hi loz tenzin sounds like a right cheeky monkey :haha:

Miss mmm glad you enjoyed your birthday, think yourself lucky ive got 2 years until i hit 30 :haha:

Pink hope ben has settled down again kieron was fine after his first lot of needles but the second lot really knocked him, he had his last ones on tues and has been fine this time

Ickle dogs jumping really does give you a fright thankfully i was kept away from the big and jumpy ones until i went on maternity leave but when i was about 6 months i took a little jack russell over the nature reserve well i turned round to see about 6 dogs hurtling towards me (the jack russell did not like other dogs) so i picked the jack russell up but when these dogs caught up with me a staffy started jumping at me to get bobby and bobby was trying to get the staffy so i had to hold him above my head in the meantime the staffy was jumping sticking his paws in my belly amd scratching i could see there owners but they were in no hurry to come and get their dogs so i was getting more and more annoyed to the point i was screaming will you come and get your f*****g dog and they still didnt bother until they casually strolled up and called their dog i was fuming by this point and started shouting at them and they just looked at me like i was stupid and carried on walking im not one for fighting but i soooo felt like thumping them :haha:

Hi mrs m and welcome md22


----------



## Jammers

Hello everyone I would like to join this thread. Heres my story I have one beautiful 5 year old and three angel babies one at five weeks one at 10 wekks and my most heart breaking is Last may 29 my son was born at 18 weeks gestation I am so nervous but really want to stay positive. The weird thing is that I will be due around my sons fue date in November. Just got my BFP today so not sure how far along I am I was late but have been stressed so chalked it up to stress so I am going to make an appointment for next week


----------



## Firef1y72

Hi Jammers and tmd22, sorry for your losses and congratulations on you bfps.

Hopeithappens :OMG I would have been completely freaking too. Can't stand it when people don't control their dogs.

I'm having super crazy symptoms atm. The ms is horrendous, I've got crazy amounts of cm , like soaking wet and have to keep checking that it is only cm. Then me boobs a are so painful that I can't stand anything touching them, I've been whipping my top off as soon as I can each evening. Plus I've gone from a B to a D cup virtually overnight. I swear I can feel everything stretching too, not painful but uncomfortable. I'd not had such 
painful boobs in any of my other pregnancies, and strange as it sounds I'm actually now having wobbles about my symptoms being too intense.


----------



## ickle pand

Hello Jammers. Welcome to the thread. It's not surprising you're nervous. Hopefully we can help you through it. 

Firefly I think your symptoms sound great. My boobs have been sore since before I found out I'm pregnant. It's sort of my safety net that whenever I'm having a wobble, I can have a boob squeeze or walk so they bounce and I feel better when they hurt. Maybe I'm a weirdo though lol.


----------



## hopeithappens

I used to bounce or run up or down the stairs to make sure they were still very sore :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I recall sitting in pizza express with about 14 colleagues at 5 weeks pregnant prodding my boobs to make sure they were sore. I was panicking because I didn't think they were sore enough and completely forgot to enjoy my night, and forgot I was in public. I spent all night prodding my boobs. The outcome of that is attached to the very same boob this precise minute.


----------



## ickle pand

I remember how panicked you and others got at symptoms coming and going, and seeing you all carrying to term has helped me. It's like I got a crash course in normal pregnancies lol!


----------



## Jammers

Ty for the welcomes I am so glad I found this thread


----------



## pinksmarties

Welcome jammers and tmd. 
I did the same with my books, poking and squeezing whilst at work totally oblivious to people around me.


----------



## too_scared

Super quick update when I should be sleeping. Still at the hospital. Finn developed jaundice and has had to go under the bili lights. He has been there 2 days now. It is awful not to have him with us. Nursing is going very well now that my milk is in. He is still a lazy nurser but much better. I have been feeding for 20 min (don't like the limit) and then they top up with my expressed milk. I am pumping 15 min both sides after every nurse. I am getting almost 2 oz each time. So happy with my milk so far. I just wish I could have my little guy with me. The nurses are hopeful he will come back in the room with us today. He is 5 days old today. Hopeful for release on Monday. Just want our little boy and to go home. 

Welcome to the new ladies.

Sorry I can't really comment on much else now. I promise I will do better when I have my computer again.

Kelly, I hope you are ok after your fall!!! 

Have a good day ladies :flow: gonna try to get another hour and a half of sleep before the next feeding. Sleep really is something completely forgotten about now... Haha!


----------



## kelly1973

welcome Jammers this thread has helped me so much hope it helps you too.
hope I would of been furious with them people with the dog wat twats.
migging that made me giggle picturing you middle of a pizza express prodding ya boobs lol
hope everyone is ok today
Ladies when did your bumps drop? im in loads of pain at the min I swear Daniel has his feet entwined in my ribs


----------



## kelly1973

yeh mindy hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii we must of posted the same time weve missed you!!!!! hope little man gets better soon and you guys can get home and settle in with Finn xxxxxxxxxxxxx thinking of you xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Welcome to all the new ladies :hugs: 

I hope it isn't long before Finn can be on his way home with you and OH Mindy, well done on the expressing and feeding, your doing so well :flower:

Kelly I can't remember with my others but I have been carrying really really low this time so I don't think I will ever drop :lol:

How's everyone else? Happy Mothers Day to the lovely UK mummies x


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy Mothers day you all the yummy mummys and tummy mummys!


----------



## ickle pand

Tummy mummy! I like that :)

Happy Mother's Day everyone.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome Jammers and Tmd. Mindy I hope Finn can come out from under the lights and home tomorrow. It sounds like you are doing a fantastic job feeding. Louis was a lazy feeder too, he still is. 
Sorry to hear about your fall Kelly and Hope sorry about the dog incident. 
Kelly my bump didn't drop until about 38 weeks I think. I always felt like he was in my ribs. I'll try and find some pictures.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/8EC5EC40-1B89-45C8-A2B2-CF72B0DC5BAA-9411-00000B60FD9152D0.jpg[/IMG[IMG]https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/30D1E1D0-7BD2-4DD3-BE04-93524D63203C-527-0000004CE2CA17E0.jpg
The first was taken on December 18th and the second was taken on January 2nd while I was in labour.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh. Photobucket is playing up :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Let me try again 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/1421AF4F-1F77-4400-8A3B-2F030DA9968E-6979-0000066FB40BAE30.jpghttps://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/2855D642-9E64-4A48-9EF0-F3D11355D373-6979-0000066FBB213F5D.jpg


----------



## kelly1973

thanks miggins that's just like mine really high, still love your bump pics.
hope all you ladies are ok xx
I really need to sort my head out I feel really emotional about giving birth im so scared do I sound like a whimp??


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Morning how is everyone today? Hope all the lovely UK mummies had a lovely Mother's Day x


----------



## kelly1973

hey mmm how are you feeling


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Good morning ladies!

Mindy: thx for the update. Hope you manage to go home soon. Staying in hospital with a new born is not a really nice experience. I bet you can't to be on your on own and start your new baby routine. Enjoy those moments. Is the staff asking you to time the breastfeeding? They did that with me with ds1 and it did not work at all. With ds2 I gave hime the time he needed, and it could be sometimes 40 min. I know it's long, but at least you wouldn't have to express. Do what feels right for you and baby, sometimes professionals don't really get it. 

Mrs mig: omg! You look like SIL! Lol! Great bump pic! (Love the suitcase on your bed, ready to go ;-)

Kelly: it's perfectly normal, we all get scared by the unknown. But you'll be ok. You went through ms and that was pretty tough! Believe me, I'd rather have labour pain than ms! However, try and relax as much as you can. My friend told me about hypnobirthing (the one who has 7 children bless her). And that really helped her for her last pregnancies. Anyway, I'm sure you'll be ok. xxx

Hi mmm. How are you?

Ickle: how are you feeling? 

How is everyone else?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm not too bad thanks Kelly. In agony with my pelvis but nothing I can really do for it. Got my regular check up with a scan and consultant appt today at 11. 

ETA: Just seen your post Ummi, how are you? X


----------



## ickle pand

Hi Ummi. I'm good thanks. A bit nauseous again though. I didn't sleep well last night and it always seems worse if I haven't had a good sleep. I've been having some odd feelings like I've got a semi inflated balloon low in my pelvis. I'm assuming that its my uterus. It's not painful or worrying, just a bit weird lol! I've got my midwife appointment tomorrow. I'm excited about it! I've also been looking at the website of the ultrasound clinic that we'll use if I don't get an NHS scan. They have appointments in the evenings and weekends this week, so I won't have long to wait if that's the route we have to go down. 

How are you Ummi? When is it you get your next scan?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle: ms is not nice, hopefully it will go soon after you get your scan (so you won't be worried to much if it goes away). I hate sleepless nights. I had one on saturday night (more like sunday morning lol). I was a wreck yesterday! I actually woke up ravenous, had to go downstairs and eat something then couldn't go back to sleep. And God knows I love my sleep! 
Yay for mw appt! 
I get my scan on wednesday, not long to go now. I want to feel positive about it (and anyway negativity will not change the outcome, and I'll be more "barable" at home iykwim)

Mmm: no worries, thx for asking. Ds2 is getting his cast removed today, so he's quite happy about it! Dh will take him, just hoping he'll manage. 
Keep us posted on your scan. Those pelvic pains are horrible, hang in there not long now! xxx

Oh, and I just realised that i made the booking with the mw almost a month ago now! And still heard nothing from her! if all goes well on wed I'll start all over again in a new surgery, and I may even call the mw straight at the hospital i want to go to and make arragements w/them directly. Just need to have the good news first.


----------



## ginny83

hello ladies,

remember me :)

Trying to be as positive as I can be this time around and I know all you ladies are very good at that, maybe it'll rub off ;)


----------



## ickle pand

Yay for PMA Ginny :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies!

So sorry - I've not been on this thread in aaages.

Hope you're all well! I bet there's been loads of babies born since the last time I came on here.


----------



## kelly1973

GINNY!!!!!!!!!! fantastic great to see you here xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Not long to wait now Ummi :hugs: I have everything crossed for Wednesday. Hope DS's cast coming off is good and everything's healed nicely :)

Huge huge congratulations Ginny!! :happydance: it's brilliant to see you here, well done on the PMA.

Lovely to see you Cupcake hope your keeping ok.

How is everyone else? 

My appt went really well I think! Scan measured baby at 4lb 5oz ... which I think is wrong ... there's no way he can be that big :lol: everything's measuring fine although my waters are a little on the low side but nothing to worry about. Seen the consultant who has said he doesn't wish to treat me as a cholestasis patient anymore as he agrees with me that it was drug induced (my erythromycin) so I no longer have to go for weekly checks :happydance: I have to go back for bloods, ECG, scan and consultant in 2 weeks and we'll go from there. He said he wants to get me to 38 weeks then he'll induce me for my SPD no the cholestasis. So all in all a pretty good appointment!


----------



## too_scared

Another quick one. I'm so sorry I'm not able to respond to all of you. I'm trying to keep up but it is hard.

So happy for you Ginny. :)

Come on Kelly! Baby time. If I could do I you can too! Spoiler alert for my eventual birth story, I did it with no pain meds whatsoever (well, a shot of morphine 12 hours before delivery that wore off about 1.5 hours later) . You can totally do it!

Update... Still at the hospital. Nursing is going well now, milk came in full force yesterday. Finn came out of the bililights yesterday and has been with us since. A nurse (not one we have confidence in) said his heart rate was low so he just had an EKG. The Dr said it looked good to him and his heart rate was fine. He Wants to come examine him before discharging. With any luck he will discharge us this evening. I am not getting my hopes up too much as we have already been told positive things 3 times now only to have it taken away. Trying hard to stay positive. 

Hopefully we will be home tomorrow. Please send us any good vibes you can spare.

Ummi, good luck for Wednesday. I am sending you all the best positive vibes I can. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope you manage to get home later this evening or tomorrow Mindy, so so pleased for you :) Glad your both doing pretty well too :D

Cant wait for the birth story!! :D X


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yay! For all the good news today!!

Ginny! Welcome, so chuffed to see you, I already congraluted you, but hey! Once more won't hurt. So big big congrats hun!! 

Mmm: yay! For the scan too! So glad they don't want weekly follow ups. Just hoping lil one is going to come on his own. 

Mindy: come on docs! Let them go home!!!
Fab news for breastfeeding and baby staying with you.


----------



## kelly1973

ummi giving you positive vibes for wed you have been through so much and not treated well at all.
mmm so glad your appointment went well not long now.
mindy really hope you guys can leave soon and get home cant wait to hear your birth story and hear all your news.
hi cupcake how are you?


----------



## ickle pand

Good news MMM.

Hope you get your boy home soon Mindy.


----------



## kelly1973

Have a great midwife appointment tomorrow ickle xx


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you! I'm exhausted tonight. I'm tucked up in bed already (it's 8.40pm here). Growing a baby is hard work!


----------



## too_scared

On our way home now. Just picking up the dogs and then feeding Finn and on the road again.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great news Mindy I'm so pleased for you!! :) x


----------



## ickle pand

So pleased your getting to go home :)


----------



## kelly1973

it is isn't it ickle I know how you feel lol enjoy your rest x
Whoop whoop mindy so pleased for you cant wait to chat x


----------



## ginny83

I have been checking in on you all now and then

So lovely to see you at full term Kelly :)

And lovely to see all the bubs - Finn is gorgeous! So glad that you're on the way home x

Got my first scan booked - 28th March! According to LMP I'll be 6+4


----------



## ickle pand

That's exciting Ginny! A few more hours and I'll know what my scan situation is. Not sure that DH agrees with spending £100 on an early scan but he knows better than to argue.


----------



## ginny83

Happy Raspberry Ickle!!


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo I forgot about that. Exciting! Thanks :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Those weeks are ticking by Ickle! Happy raspberry! Ginny, awesome to see you back. Praying this one is your sticky. 
Welcome home Mindy and Finn! I loved your Facebook post. 
Staying at mums this week. Bad move, Louis did not sleep well in the travel cot. The room is freezing and I don't have enough pillows so I've had a miserable night. I would have left the trip until he was a little bit bigger and in a better night time routine but as usual I try to please everyone :-(


----------



## kelly1973

arh miggins I really hope things get better im exactly like that trying to please everyone,my parents are coming on fri don't get me wrong I totally adore them but there staying till Daniel comes so if I go two weeks over my god that's such a long time and we don't have a big house .
Ginny really really pleased for you its lovely to see everyone here, are you taking asprin or high folic acid 
ickle happy raspberry going fast
hows everyone else?
not long ummi


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy raspberry day ickle!!

32 weeks for me today too! :wacko: 

I know what you mean Kelly, as much as you love them it can be hard staying in close proximity to them for quite a long time

How's everyone else? X


----------



## kelly1973

happy 32 weeks mmm not long exciting stuff


----------



## kelly1973

ok the writing on this thread has gone very small does anyone know what ive don't to make this happen I can hardly see writing any laptop wizards out there???


----------



## ginny83

Kelly - I am quite a few things now:

Blood pressure meds (even though I didn't have high BP during the last pregnancy, it went up highish afterwards, so they decided I needed to be on meds - it's good now though)
Daily Clexane injections
aspirin every 2nd day
5mg folic acid
Progesterone (will finish that at 12 weeks)
Fish Oil
B6 & B12 every 2nd day
Calcium
Pregnancy prenatal

I think that's all!

I'm a bit nervous about telling the hospital that I'm on the Clexane - they wouldn't prescribe it for me but I got a second opinion from a hematologist who found me borderline low in something and that combined with my history thought I needed it.


----------



## ginny83

Happy 32 weeks MrsMM :)


----------



## kelly1973

Ginny wats clexane?


----------



## ginny83

A blood thinning injection - I have to give it to myself daily, only done 4 so far. Maybe you've hear of Heparin injection - they're very similar.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow that's a big list Ginny! Do you have alarms and notes around the house to remind you to take them all :lol: I've heard of clexane but have never known what it is x


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 32 weeks :)

Don't be nervous Ginny. It's better that they know so that they have your full history and can treat you accordingly. It's your right to get a second opinion if you need one.


----------



## ginny83

Well since I have to take 1 BP pill in the morning and 1 at night, I split up the rest of the tablets into a morning and night group - just so I'm not having so many at once. I think I'm going to really struggle if morning sickness kicks in though!

I did buy myself a little pill box organiser! I feel like an old person with it haha

The Clexane I give myself just before bed, which isn't really good idea because then all evening I'm thinking about it. I'm hoping they'll get easier!

Ickle - you're totally right, I just have to keep reminding myself of that!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Good morning ladies

Ginny: not easy having to take all this (especially the injections), but it's all for a good cause!! My mum used to have blood thining injections, but she had a nurse coming every 2 days to give her. So well done for doing it yourself!!

Happy raspberry ickle! 
Happy 32 weeks mmm! (Which fruit are you??)

Welcome home mindy! 

MrsM: sorry the bad night. Hope that gets better and Louis settles down quickly. 

Hi kelly. How are you feeling? Has daniel dropped a bit?

Hi everyone else, sorry anyone I missed.


----------



## ickle pand

I've had a pill organiser for years. I'd be lost without them. Makes it so much easier to remember what you've taken and also you get a bit of warning to get repeats or buy more vits. I only have the 2 tablets to take just now. It's like a wee holiday lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I did too Ginny :lol: it's not too bad when you can split them all up though!

Ummi I'm a squash today :) x


----------



## too_scared

Ickle! A raspberry!! :yipee:

Happy 32 weeks MMM! 5 more weeks now? Wow!

Kelly, happy full term! I don't remember if I already said that! :shy: haha!

Mrs. M., sorry you had such a hard night. Can you turn the heat up at all? I hope it is better tonight.

Ummi, soon now for your scan. I hope it is good news tomorrow.

Hi everyone. I hope you are all well. I am really sorry, I'm sure I have missed someone. I am very tired, last night was quite hard.

I was hoping to write up a quick birth story but I am not sure I will have time now. Mr. Finn is fussing some and I think it is time to feed him soon. 

I will come back when I can.

Hope you all have a great day :flow:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmm: yummy squash!!!

Ts: don't worry take your time and get some rest. Must not be easy to settle down after a long stay in hospital. Hope everything else is ok though. 

Thx, I have less than 24 hr to go now. (And believe me i'm counting them). I have mixed emotions about it. Preparing for the worst but hoping for the best.


----------



## ickle pand

I've got everything crossed for you Ummi.

My appointment went well. BP is fine, had bloods taken, urine tested, went over diet and exercise etc. The midwife was really nice so that's always good. I'm getting a reassurance scan on Friday. I'm excited but nervous too. Fingers crossed all is well with my little raspberry.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad your appt went well ickle :) x


----------



## kelly1973

ickle how exciting fri not long 
hey ladies a quick question tmi am sorry I seem to of got a large vein right next to my doodle.(who ha, lady garden you get my drift) its not painful at all is this normal? will this go away?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh ickle fantastic! Great for the scan too. Loads of positive vibes your way!

Update: hopes are slowly fading away... I've had bad cramping yesterday evening. I am bleeding again today but it's quite heavy. Trying to hold everything together. I'm tired of all of this, physically and emotionnally. Sorry for the rant girls.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have no idea tbh Kelly I can't see that far anymore :lol: I'm sure it's probably nothing to worry about though. 

Big big :hugs: Ummi x


----------



## ickle pand

Oh ummi I'm sorry :hugs:

I forgot to update you all on Dani. Here is the message I got from her "Good news. Drs been in...,
If labour starts they'll stop it. Il get steroids and magnesium (prevents CP) doing what I want from today onwards they'll not be left if born unless its obvious they won't survive. Phewy. I told him blow by blow what I wanted. Don't think he could believe what I knew ;)"
She's also been having more heartburn which she hopes means the babies are growing more and has felt lots of movement. So hopefully all good signs. 2 days until she's 24 weeks. I think she'll be the most relived person in the world to reach V day.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Omg! Hang in there Dani!! You'll be ok hun xxx 

Thx ickle.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thats fab new about Dani - hang in there LO's

Ickle - exciting can't wait to see your scan on friday.

ummi - :hugs: I hope the bleeding stops, send lots of love and hugs.

kelly - I had them but mine were sore, it sounds like a vuval varicose vein from the pressure of the baby. They will go away after the birth.


----------



## kelly1973

ummi so sorry really feel for you tomorrow cant come soon enough xxxxx
mmm trust me I haven't seen my bits in months lol oh pointed it out when I got out of shower bloody men lol
ickle give dani our love and tell her were thinking of her xxxxxxxxx


----------



## merristems

Just a quickie really hectic here, ummi so sorty your going through this, hope tomorrow gives you your answers. Oh i hope dani can han in there some more she is doing marvelously.
Hi everyone else hope your all well,
Gotta dash xxxc


----------



## pichi

hi girls. been a bit MIA

little Xavier hasn't been right since his last set of injections so have been keeping an eye on the little mite. he's been bringing up practically whole bottles since last week and because of this he's all bunged up and he just looks so miserable the poor wee man :( we took him to the Drs today and they have said we're doing all we can do - so keep up the good work and if we're still concerned we can ring the HV to come out and have a further look at him. I miss my little happy bouncy Xavier :(

Ickle: glad you're getting a scan :D where about do you have to go for it? Great news on Dani too - those little babies better hang on in there for a little while longer but it's great to hear they'll help :)

Ummi: hope you get all your answers tomorrow. :hugs:

i hope everyone and there bubies (wither in tummy or out) are doing well :)


----------



## ickle pand

Will do Kelly. 

Pichi it's just at Montrose which is good. My 12 week and 20 week scans will be there too unless they're really busy. I also forgot to say they've put me on the green pathway, which is for normal, no problems expected pregnancies so I'm happy about that.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: Kelly. 

Great news about Dani ickle! X


----------



## ginny83

that's great news Ickle :) Good luck for Friday!

Poor Dani, I'm glad everything seems to be going as well as it can be, must be unbelievably stressful!

Ummi -:hugs: Hoping this scan brings some peace to you either way. Obviously I hope you get good news and you can start to enjoy the pregnancy, but if not I hope it lets you move on and start to heal xx

Kelly - I had one of those too. It's still there for me now, but just like a little blue mark on my skin - doesn't feel raised or anything, if that makes sense. I actually noticed it after I had M, like one or two days after, then within a couple of weeks it settled down

Hi everyone else :)


----------



## Lozdi

too_scared said:


> Super quick update when I should be sleeping. Still at the hospital. Finn developed jaundice and has had to go under the bili lights. He has been there 2 days now. It is awful not to have him with us. Nursing is going very well now that my milk is in. He is still a lazy nurser but much better. I have been feeding for 20 min (don't like the limit) and then they top up with my expressed milk. I am pumping 15 min both sides after every nurse. I am getting almost 2 oz each time. So happy with my milk so far. I just wish I could have my little guy with me. The nurses are hopeful he will come back in the room with us today. He is 5 days old today. Hopeful for release on Monday. Just want our little boy and to go home.
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies.
> 
> Sorry I can't really comment on much else now. I promise I will do better when I have my computer again.
> 
> Kelly, I hope you are ok after your fall!!!
> 
> Have a good day ladies :flow: gonna try to get another hour and a half of sleep before the next feeding. Sleep really is something completely forgotten about now... Haha!

I didn't think I said congrats? Congratulations! I am all over the place lol hectic times. I did switch feeding in the early days to establish a good supply, it helped with relieving engorgement too, its simply attached baby to one side, but un-latch him after a couple of minutes and switch sides, then again unlatch and put him back on the first boobie for the rest of the feed. Boobs get good demand signals from that. Why is the a limit for feeding time? You might have said in a previous post that my scatterbrain has missed :dohh: In my experience, bf'ing is at its easiest if you try to not worry about length of time they take to empty a boob, or how fast they empty it.

Welcome to the group Tmd and Jammers :hugs:

Welcome back Ginny! :happydance: 

Sorry this isn't a more detailed post.....was all going well til someone woke up and saw me typing. :dohh: Will continue reading through the next chance I get :haha:


----------



## Lozdi

Ummi2boyz said:


> Oh ickle fantastic! Great for the scan too. Loads of positive vibes your way!
> 
> Update: hopes are slowly fading away... I've had bad cramping yesterday evening. I am bleeding again today but it's quite heavy. Trying to hold everything together. I'm tired of all of this, physically and emotionnally. Sorry for the rant girls.

:hugs: I'm sorry. Never feel like you can't rant here, support is what this thread is for, and you must be terrified. Hopefully its just your cervix being a bugger, or a SCH coming away. :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh I so hope it is! Thx all of you for being there. Appt is at 2pm, will keep u posted. 

Loz: totally agree with you about not timing bf'ing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I don't time feeding either, or schedule it. I'm casual, the bar is always open. 
Ummi I'm really sorry to hear this latest turn of events. Like Loz I hope it's not the worst. We are here for you in any case.
Ickle I'm so pleased you get a scan. It makes me pissed off that I wasn't allowed one all over again and had to beg the doctor in floods of tears, but I'm thrilled you don't have to suffer that! I can't wait to hear your good news. 
Pichi I hope Xavier is better soon. Louis was off colour for a week with his, he seems better today. He is sleeping much better tonight thank god. 
Kelly it sounds to me like a varicose vein that should disappear after birth. Please don't worry about the birth any more than you have to. Yes it hurts and whatever experience you have you will still look back on it as the best day of your life. And there are drugs available. If you are petrified of the pain, use them. It's what they are there for. Are you using clary sage oil and drinking raspberry leaf tea? I did both and both of mine came flying out.


----------



## kelly1973

Hey miggins im using rlt tabs as the tea made me sick lol haven't used the oil what does that do how do I use that? still waiting for Daniel to drop its horrid at times feel like I cant breath, hope your having a nice time at your mums x
Pichi Hope Xavier is getting better poor little fellow
ummi goodluck for todayx
Loz lovely to hear from you sounds like you have your hands fullx
Hey Ginny how are you feeling?
Pink,Mindy,mmm,hope merrie,ickle,and anyone I missed sorry I have nout but labour and birth on my mind lol how are you guys????


----------



## ginny83

Mrs Miggins said:


> Please don't worry about the birth any more than you have to. Yes it hurts and whatever experience you have you will still look back on it as the best day of your life. And there are drugs available. If you are petrified of the pain, use them. It's what they are there for.

:thumbup: Excellent advice


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yup as always Mrs M has given great advice Kelly. 

How's everyone today? I'm in the hospital still. I updated my journal yesterday but I don't have Internet access properly so can't copy it into here so you can either look at my journal or someone can transfer it over to here? X


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmm: just read your journal. Hope everything is going to be ok and you go home quickly. 

Update: Just had my scan at the epau. It's not good news I'm afraid. The sac has grown to 6 weeks but it's still empty. And anyway I'm 9+5 weeks. So it's defo a mmc. The sonograppher could see the areas of bleeding around the sac. She offered me 4 options: natural management, medical, erpc or mva. I choose the last one. They can do it today under local aneasthetic, I just took the medicines, wait for them to work and they'll do the procedure. 
Thanks again all of you for all the support. I hope to be back soon on this thread with sticky good news!
I'll be stalking you all for your rainbows. xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

By the way, I couldn't praise more the staff in this hospital (different one from where I had my scan for my mc in may). The nurse even told me that when I'm pregnant again I can just call them for a reassurance scan and they'll book me in straight away (even if no bad symptoms). Hats off!!!


----------



## Manxcat

Ummi, I'm so sorry for your loss. I knew it didn't sound good but I was really hoping that it would be a happy ending. I know it's not much, but take comfort that there a lot of us on these boards that are thinking of you today and hoping it won't be long before you can take the hospital up on that reassurance scan. Big hugs x


----------



## LoraLoo

Ummi, Im so so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm so sorry ummi, but I'm glad you found someone sympathetic. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ummi I am so so sorry for your loss :( will be thinking of you hun x


----------



## kelly1973

ummi so sorry thinking of you xx
mmm read your journal hope you get home soon xx


----------



## pinksmarties

So sorry Ummi :hugs:


----------



## hopeithappens

So sorry ummi :hugs:

Hope you get home soon miss mmm

Well my sister has just sent me a pic with 2 lines eeeekkk!!!! But she had her normal period and it didnt happen after that and then started bleeding sat gone which was 2 weeks later?? So im trying to tell her the bleeding could be anything but shes miscarried before so obv in her mind it can only mean one thing, but shes off to got get herself checked out now so fingers crossed as shes had to go on her own as her oh is watching the kids and i cant go because my oh is at his friends and i cant get hold of him to find out when hell be back gggrrrrrrrrr

Hope everyone is well


----------



## too_scared

I'm so sorry Ummi :hugs:

I am so sorry, I am having such a hard time getting a chance to get on here lately. 

MMM, I'm sorry to hear you are (were? I hope!) in the hospital. I hope you and your little man are ok. :hugs:

I REALLY _REALLY_ wish I could have had you ladies on speed dial last night. :( We had a really rough night. Finn threw up so badly it came out his nose and it scared me to death. He was laying down to sleep at the time. We didn't get to sleep after that for a long while. We were using the bassinet part of our playpen in our bedroom. So, 4 am Shawn went into Finn's room and took apart his crib so he could take it into our bedroom. Now his crib is next to our bed and I am feeling a little more relaxed. A little. I am still terrified he is going to stop breathing. At least now I can open my eyes and see him face to face in his crib. 

I need some advice on the breast feeding. I am wanting to do demand feeding but so far Finn has not really woken up wanting food. We have been setting the alarm and feeding him every 3 hours. That was the rule in the hospital because of the jaundice and I am scared that it will either not get better or it will get worse. He had his levels checked yesterday and they are still dropping well so I am happy about that. But, it is still nerve wracking to me to leave him until he wants food because jaundice makes babies sleepy. Everyone (family, friends, no advice from dr on it yet) keeps telling me to feed when he wants it but I feel like I just can't leave it because what if he doesn't wake crying to feed?? I am still planning to keep up the 3 hour (or before) thing for a little while. Do you think I am overly worried? At the hospital it was drilled into my head that he had to feed every 3 hours and that it had to be a certain length of time (at least 25 minutes I think) so I was kind of prodding him to eat more. I think that is what caused the issue last night. So, after that I have just fed him what he wanted. I have to use a shield because he won't latch otherwise (but I did get him to latch last night once without it!) so I figure if he is falling asleep and there is still some visible milk in the shield then he must have had his fill, even if it has been only 10 minutes. He is peeing and pooping very well so I have to learn to relax. Since feeding him for 10 minutes, sometimes 15, he has slept well, peed well, pooped well and I am a little more relaxed. 

Does this sounds ok? I will demand feed if he wants it before 3 hours but I will feed every 3 hours otherwise? He does start to stir and make sucky motions by 3 hours. Shawn wants to extend the time to 3.5 hours over night. Does that sound alright? He is 8 days old today. Obviously if he wakes before that time I will feed. I don't want a schedule, I just want to make sure he is eating.

Sorry for the novel. I am so stressed. I am trying really hard not to. 

I am so sorry I am totally in my own world right now. I feel so selfish coming here to ask this and then not commenting on much. :( 

Oh, and I have that lovely hormonal thing where you sweat like crazy but are FREEZING cold at night. It is so gross. Last night there was much less sweating but I am still freezing cold. Not fun! I wish someone would have told me that was a possible symptom. And, I got way more swelling after Finn was born than I ever had before. My whole body swelled and my legs/bum felt like dough. They are still somewhat swollen.

Oh, Kelly, one suggestion that I would make for the hospital bag, a razor! That is one thing I really wished I had because I was wearing strap shirts all the time there since it is easier to nurse in them and I definitely didn't think I would be there for that long. It was a bad scene. :haha:

Time to go see my little man <3 He is actually starting to wake up, right before the 3 hour mark. 

I hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## ginny83

Ummi - lots of hugs, so sorry hun xx

TS - I am definitely no expert on breastfeeding - I failed miserably, but I'll tell you my experience with M. M developed jaundice at 3 days, and was also a sleepy baby. I could not get him to stay attached when I tried breastfeeding and it stressed me out sooo much that I changed to exclusively expressing. I probably should have kept persisting, but I felt so relieved with the expressing that I just wanted to do that. I woke M every 3 hours for a feed if he didn't wake himself - but can't remember how long I did this for. I think gradually he started sleeping more during the night and having bigger feeds during the day. I think for the first couple of months he would feed every 2-3 hours during the day, and at 10 weeks he started sleeping during the night so dropped his night feed.

Also, the wet nappies is a huge key. I can't remember the number is it 6-8 wet nappies a day? M was a very, very chucky baby and I was always worried he wasn't getting enough to stay in him, but the midwives kept telling me as long as the spewing isn't upsetting him, he has lots of wet nappies a day and is putting on weight - that means he's getting enough :)

It sounds like you're doing a wonderful job though! It's stressful but the feeding does get easier, it'll just work itself out what right for you guys :) I stress now that M doesn't eat enough veggies!


----------



## hopeithappens

Poor finn bless him dont apologise for being in your own little world your bound to be youve not long had your gorgeous little man, hope tonight is better for you ryan and kieron both did that and it terrified me, the midwife told me to put a rolled up towel or tea towel underneath the mattress just enough to raise him up a bit which made me feel a lot better and them both :haha: sorry cant give any advice on bf, makes me wish id atleast tried now :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mindy: not worrying is hard especially at the beginning. 
If it was me, what I'd do is feed on demand, especially at night, let him sleep. As for the jaundice, it's true that breastmilk helps. If he is peeing and all his nappies are wet, then he should be fine. Another advice is putting him in front of a window. The sunlight will help too. So even if it's winter but the weather is nice and the sun shines inside then house the just put him in front of the window. It helps a lot. One of my friend had a baby who had bad jaundice, I think it lasted a month or so, but then baby got better. Try not to worry too much about it. But if you are worried then do not hesitate to speak to your health visitor/doctor. At least for reassurance. 
Having the crib in your room is a really good idea. In the uk they recommend that baby sleeps in the parents room for at least 6 months. And I think when it's time for him to sleep in his own room, he'll already be used to his crib. 
Don't feel selfish. It's perfectly normal. We're always happy to help. 
Take care hun.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ummi I'm so very sorry. I wish with all my heart there had been a different outcome for you. I hope to see you back here soon and will be keeping in touch and cheering you on. Sending lots of love and support. 
Mindy I can't offer a lot of advice but if I were you I would do exactly the same. You need to feed him frequently to keep your supply good. Every 3 hours sounds about right to me. When mine were tiny I fed most of the time but I never had a sleepy jaundiced baby. Sorry to hear of the sicky episode. It sounds scary. 
Hope, I do hope this is good news for your sister. 
I have barely slept for two nights. I am like a zombie. Going home tomorrow.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope I hope it was good news for your sister. 

Mindy don't worry about not being able to get on here!! :hugs: I can't help with the BFing but I do think your doing brilliantly, Finn is very lucky to have you and Shawn as a mummy and daddy :cloud9: 

I'm out of hospital now and will update when I can x


----------



## ickle pand

TS I have no advice about BF but the BF section here is really good. I read stuff in there to help prepare me for what's to come. 

Glad you're home now MMM. 

AFM - had a bit of a wobble last night. I had a sore tummy and a sore back and my symptoms didn't seem as bad. It didn't help that DH was out last night so I didn't have him to reassure me. I know rationally that the placenta will be starting to take over now but it's hard to be rational isn't it? Roll on tomorrow's scan!

One symptom that hasn't changed was the crazy dreams. I woke myself up giving DH a little kick because of what he'd done in my dream lol! Luckily he didn't wake up.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: ickle it is so hard to think rationally! I hope the scan tomorrow can give you some reassurance. What time is it? X


----------



## ickle pand

It's at 10.30 so I'll have a nice long lie beforehand so I'm not worrying about it.


----------



## kelly1973

Mindy really hope you had a better night with me sounds to me your doing a grand job I recon I will be exactly like you its only natural, thanks for the tip on the razor x
hope really hope your sister is ok x
miggins so glad you can get back into your normal routine soonx
ickle sorry you had a wobble last night not long to your scan I cant wait x
ummi how are you?
mmm glad you are back home x
pink,pichi,merrie,loz,and everyone else how are you all xxxx
afm I now have a cold cant seem to get better well my parents are coming on sun and my oh happened to mention that sat night was the last night in a very long time it will just be the two of us lol omg scary stuff


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like a plan Ickle, at least you aren't waiting around all day waiting to go, there's nothing worse.

Kely :hugs: for the cold, hope it disappears soon for you hun. Are you and OH going to do something special on Saturday night then? Hope you have a lovely time with your parents too :) x


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - those wobbles are horrible and are especially worse when you know you have scan coming up. :hugs:

ts - What you are going through sounds exactly like what we had to do. As i have said before Ben was jaundice but levels just below needing the lights. No one told us jaudice causes sleepyness so when we got home and he slept we thought things were okay, obviously not. I would do as you are doing, waking him every 3 hrs (maybe 4 over night) but let him feed for as long or as little as he needs. I still had to keep prodding Benjamin awake during feeds as he was so sleepy and even strip him down to his vests sometimes. As for the sick, he also did that and still does, sick and milk often come up out of his nose. Occasionally if I was worried at night I would gently tip him on his side so he wasn't completely flat but not totally on his side either with a rolled blanket behind him. The bf will get easier and then you can realx abiot more about when to feed him/demand feeding. Big hugs


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thought I'd do a quick update.

At the weekend I had mentioned to my friend and hubby that I had quite a bit of watery discharge but didn't worry about it too much. When I had my scan on Monday it showed that the fluid around baby was on the low side of normal (last time it was 15cm this time 7.1cm) at the time I didn't think and put 2 and 2 together I was just happy everything was ok. Once I got home and mentioned to my friend, she said I should have mentioned about the watery discharge at the weekend as it could have been my waters. It had more or less stopped on Monday. Anyway I phoned the DAU on Tuesday morning and she asked me to go in. She done a speculum and said my cervix was closed and she couldn't see any liqour but she would need to speak to a doctor. 

She phoned me back at lunch time and said they wanted me to go into hospital to be monitored for a few days to see if I have anymore loss. So off I went to the hospital, got admitted to the ward and had another speculum which again showed my cervix was closed and no liqour. Doctor came to see me and gave me steroids in case baby decided to come early and his lungs would be developed. Had my steroids at 9.30pm. I was sick at 10pm but my tummy had been dodgy since around 6pm. I was sick again at midnight and I was given an antisickness drug. Eventually managed to get to sleep but woke almost every half hour with my pelvis :(

Was up for the day at 5.15am and the rest of the ward joined me at 5.30am :lol: Doctor came round again in the morning and he said they were happy there was no more loss and that they would be discharging me. I have a scan and consultant appt on 25th and they will check the fluid again then and go from there. I haven't felt any leaking since Sunday so I think everything's ok now x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Glad everything is ok with lo. But sorry you had such a night. You must be happy to be home now. x. 

Kelly: thx for asking I think I'm ok. I had a good night sleep and feel relieved now. I woke with no pain, but started to get bad cramps after preparing breakfast and running up and down the stairs. It went away after I took the painkillers. I plan on taking a break with ttc for 3-6 months (dh would prefer 3 months though, but we'll see when we get there). So next plan of action is change gp, ask the new one for contraception, get checked for breast cancer (i have no symptoms but since it runs in the family and my dad is insisting I get checked and He did not know I was pg, so was difficult to give any excuses), probably concentrate on my driving licence and would love a holiday with the kids! (Sorry just realised it would have been better if I updated on the other thread? I wouldn't want to spoil the pma)
And how are you feeling kelly? Any sign of Daniel dropping?

Mrs mig: hope you can relax at home and louis settles down. 

Mindy: hope you're ok and had a better night. 

Ickle: will be thinking of u tomo. Hope the wobbles goes away quickly. 

Hi everyone else! Pink, pichi, loz, debzie, lora, merri, ginny
xxx


----------



## ickle pand

It sounds like you've got a good plan there Ummi. I don't blame you for taking a break though. It'll give you time to heal and enjoy your boys and gain the strength to start this all again. 

AFM - had a bit of nausea again and been really busy at work so my wobble is fading away. That unsettled feeling really lingers though doesn't it?


----------



## merristems

Oh UMmi im so sorry big love to you and your family, take the time you need and look after yourself. Lots of love xxx
Mmm i hope hour ok today im glad hospital acted fast and gave you the steroids, hoping you feel better today xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Update on Dani - she was in labour again all last night but its been stopped again. She's being transferred to another hospita because there arent enough NICU placesl, not sure which hospital, possibly Ninewells in Dundee or maybe even Glasgow. That's her 24 weeks now though. He next goal seems to be 28 weeks but I'm not sure exactly why. Just picked this up from posts on her wall.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx merri. 

Thx ickle for updating. I so wish a hapoy ending. Stay in there for longer LO's!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like a good plan Ummi, I think sometimes we just need that break to help things along :hugs:

Fingers crossed for Dani Ickle x


----------



## ginny83

Fingers crossed for Dani, hopefully those babies stay in as long as possible.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks so much ladies. Pink, thank you so much for your advice. I know I really appreciated what you said and I know our experience was really similar but at this moment I am exhausted and I can't remember what I read. :shy: I read it earlier today. 

I am sorry to hear about Dani, I really hope that her LO's stay where they are for a good long time yet!

I can't remember anything else :(

Oh, I did post on the bf'ing forum, in the get a bf champion thread. Didn't get a response yet so maybe I will copy and paste it into its own thread.

Hope you all have a good night. I am hoping so hard that I am able to get some sleep tonight. I also hope... something that I can't remember at all now... god, I'm tired.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ickle, the unsettled feeling doesn't really go away ever. Even when they are here. 
Ummi, I can't speak for everyone but sure most agree when I say please do update here. I know this thread is about PMA but we are all wise enough to understand and empathise when it doesn't. This place is about the whole journey (sorry to use that cheesy word) so of course we are here for you while you are going through this painful time. I don't check the other thread very often so I'm pleased you have updated. I hope this bit is soon over and you can have your ttc break and join us back here soon. 
MissMm. Pleased you are home and all is well. 
Kelly. Scary stuff indeed! It's exciting though. Anyway it never was just you and OH was it, what about Clive? :haha:
Hi everyone else. Back home now. Thankfully Louis seems settled. He has had one feed and settled back in his basket straight away. He is getting much more efficient at feeding. Edie used to take an hour, he is done in ten minutes. I have done a bit of an update on his progress in my journal.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh, Mindy, if I can help with bf I'd love to. I used to go to our local support group to help new mums with it and fed Edie for 13 months and hope to feed Louis for at least as long.


----------



## ickle pand

My plan to have a long lie didn't work. I've been awake for a good while already lol! I'm trying to persuade DH to go to the shop and buy me chocolate chip brioche for breakfast but he's not keen :(

2.5 hours to go until the scan.


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies 
ummi im with miggins we want to update here xxx
miggins I know who to turn to if or WHEN I get problems with bf, so glad your back into your old routine already, my parents are here from sunday looking forward to it but also will miss my own space do I sound like a selfish cow???
Ickle cant wait to hear back of your good news xx
Mindy try get some rest hun
afm Daniel hasn't dropped still!!!!!! 38 weeks today omg eek


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 38 weeks :). Not long to go now!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 38 weeks Kelly!! 

Not long now till the scan ickle! Hope OH went out and got you that brioche :lol: 

I'm still not dressed. Gonna try and have a relaxing day today as I am just totally exhausted!! X


----------



## ginny83

Enjoy your scan Ickle :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Nearly time Ickle!! :happydance:

Mindy hope you and little man are ok :hugs: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi girls! 
How's everyone today?
Mrs mig: thx. Hope you managed to get some rest. 
Mindy: same for you. As i said in a previous post, sleep deprivation is totally awfully. Try and get some rest whenever you can. 
Ickle: thinking of you hun. It's time. xxx
Kelly: whoop whoop!!38 weeks! 

Hi everyone, mmm, pink, hope. Once again 100000's thanks for everything. 

I have an OT question: I'd like to book a cottage (or even just b&b) or something for a few days when the wheather is a bit warmer for the 4 of us. I want to visit a nice place somewhere in the uk and not too expensive. Any suggestion? And it must as well be of some interest for my 10 yo who is in this phase where nothing on offer will interest him (he often changes his mind afterwards though, but when i said the words "holidays, countryside, cottage" he was like "ho no! Boring!!!" Iykwim...)
Thx for any input.


----------



## ickle pand

Ummi look on the Hoeseasons site. They'll tell you which sites are family friendly etc. We went away to one of their sites in November and had a wonderful time. 

Scan went well. Beany is fine. Saw its little heart beating. She thinks I'm 9 weeks rather than 8w3. But I'll wait until after my next scan which is on the 16th of April. I'll be either 13 weeks or 13w4 then but they just only do it once a week and she's in holiday the week before. I ended up having more bloods taken because I refused the HIV, syphallis and Hep B tests initially so I would had to speak to a consultant about it. It's a bit of a bully tactic but apparently it's because 1 year 3 babies were born to mums who were HIV positive in Tayside but only 1 of them knew so the other 2 babies weren't able to get the medication to stop them becoming HIV positive.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Centre parcs are supposed to be really good ummi and so much going on for all ages!

So glad everything was ok at the scan Ickle :cloud9: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx for your advice girls. Will have a look!

Oh Ickle! That's fantatic news!! Have you got a pic? Roll on 2nd tri! Before you realise it you'll be there!! 

How are you mmm?

Kelly? Are you there hun? ;-)


----------



## ickle pand

I do have a pic at home. I'll share it tonight.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aww can't wait to see your little raspberry ickle :) I've still got my 8 week scan too :cloud9: it's amazing watching them grow!

I'm ok ummi just rely really tired. I'm still in my PJs and not getting dressed today. I just feel so shattered! Hope your ok x


----------



## ginny83

yay Ickle :)

Those tests you mentioned are very standard over here. I've been checked for each of them with each pregnancy even though I know what the results are always going to be!


----------



## ginny83

MissMM - enjoy your PJ day :)

Ummi - hope you're doing OK, you're much braver than me - I went into a hole after my 2nd miscarriage. I felt like I couldn't bare to hear about babies or pregnancies etc. To some degree I don't think I'll ever get over it completely. x


----------



## too_scared

Awesome news Ickle!! 

I meant to respond last night to say that I agree with Mrs. M., Ummi, I really wish you would update :hugs:

I tried really hard to respond but kept drifting off... :shy:

We had a rough few hours last night. Finn would not settle. He was crying and crying. His poor tummy felt so tight. We gave him a little gripe water and finally after almost 2 hours I finally got him to feed again and he drifted off. We got a stretch of 3.5 hours and then a 4 hour stretch. It was nice after he finally settled. 

He has just woken up for a snack. After he feeds my mom is going to watch him while Shawn and I nap. 

I will try to get on here again soon to see how all you ladies are. :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx Ginny. I don't feel brave at all believe me. Your second loss was much later, I don't know how I would cope in that situation. Any loss is difficult of course, but I'm sure you've been really brave too and did what you had to do to cope. We all have different coping mechanisms. *hugs*
It's weird in a way that the tragedies of life have brought us all together in here. Some of us have their rainbow, some veeeeery soon, some a bit later. 

I'm having a look at holiday lodges atm, just need to convince hubby ;-)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Have a good rest Mindy. Good that your mum is here. Colics are so painful for those lil babies.


----------



## kelly1973

hey ummi im still here lol
fantastic news ickle cant wait to see pics xx
just a quick one will get on later xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Here's my beany :) It's a bit blurry lol! Head is on the right of the picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful pic ickle :cloud9: x


----------



## merristems

Congrats ickle great news so happy for you xxx


----------



## kelly1973

wicked pic ickle you must be buzzing xx


----------



## ickle pand

I am. Well as much as I can be when I'm this tired and have indigestion lol!


----------



## too_scared

Love the picture Ickle :)

Kelly, I can't wait for the news that Daniel is on the way. 

Hi everyone. I promise one day I will get on here and properly talk to all of you. :hugs: I miss you guys!

I am just waiting now for the little monster to wake up and feed. It is 8:30 right now but I think I might just go on to sleep. Haha!

Hope you are all having a good night. :flow:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ts: love your avatar pic! He's goergeous! (And I can see he's wearing your favourite colours!!) we miss you too, but take your time. These moments are so precious (the ones you spend with your lil one as well as the few ones you manage to spend sleeping lol!)

Ickle: lovely pic too! Enjoy your raspberry ;-)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Fantastic news about the scan Ickle also about being further on hopefully. I was 3 days further on at my 7 weeks scan, then by the time I had my 12 week scan it was 4 days. He was born on my original due date based on ovulation that FF gave me.
I'll get those bits posted off to you soon. 
MissMm I will post yours too. I was hoping to get it done before I went to my mums but I just didnt get time.


----------



## hopeithappens

Yey for the great scan ickle

Love your pic mindy 

Glad you got home miss mmm

Happy 38 weeks kelly not long now eeeeekkkk!!!! 

Well my sister decided not go in the other day but went to docs the next day and was told well its not heavy bleeding so you sound on the safe side but theyd refer her to epau if she was still bleeding next week, but tonight she started bleeding again so went to a+e so i went with her, after two of their tests coming back neg i kind of knew what was happening but they took some blood to look at her numbers and unfortunatly theyre not high enough for a pregnancy to continue so she is miscarrying, im gutted for her :cry: bless her she kept turning the wrong way taking me back home

But bloody typical for the last week kieron has changed his routine and has started sleeping 7-between 12 and 1am has a bottle then sleeps til 7 and tonight the one night his dad is on his own with him while im with my sister its now 3 am and hes still asleep, i bet hes waiting for me to just nod off and hell wake up :haha:

Hi everyone else hope your all well :flower:


----------



## ginny83

sorry to hear about your sister Hope x


----------



## kelly1973

sorry to hear about your sister hope xx
mindy love your aviator miss you too xx
and me miggins lol
hope your all ok today one more day till the parents invade lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly it will be nice to have them there let them look after you. 
Hope I'm so very sorry about your sister. At least she has you to support and help her through it. I know what you mean about Keiron and his routine. I always just think we have got into a routine and then it changes. 
I am exhausted. Going to my mums wasn't the best idea. Louis wouldn't sleep in the travel cot so his routine has gone to pot. He was ok our first night home but last night he wouldn't settle in his basket. He woke up every couple of hours. I had to more or less hand him over to mark at 6am so he could entertain him while I got a bit of sleep but he wasn't going to offer, stupid man. Louis was making noises and not settling when we came up to bed and mark just turns the light off, turns over and goes to sleep. And Edie is all out of routine and overtired and upset with herself and manic. Partly my fault as I went to the salon yesterday to get my hair done so mum came along with Edie and Louis. 
Edie was good in the salon and she got her hair cut too but she missed her nap so I know I will pay for that over the next few days. We move house in a couple of weeks and I dread to think how she is going to cope. Poor little thing so many changes for her. 
Sorry for the moany post. I'm shattered.


----------



## ickle pand

Poor Edie really needs her sleep doesn't she? Is it possible for her to stay at your mums for a day or two while you move, even if its just during the day?

Hope - so sorry for your sister. Like mrs mig said at least she has your support. 

I'm going to be taking in all the bfing advice you ladies give out. It's something I really want to to do. I did notice a sign at the maternity unit yesterday that said they give 24 hour bfing support which is good to know. I've also told DH that we won't be buying any bottles etc because if we decide to change to formula I don't want it to be a panicked decision in the middle of the night, I'd rather make it rationally in the cold light of Dayan that makes sense. Plus I'm so grippy, I'd rather not spend the money unless we need to lol!

I had a horrible pregnancy dream last night that I miscarried. My imagination isn't my friend just now.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Ickle I had dreams like that too. They are terrible. I hope it fades away quickly.

Hope, I'm so sorry to hear about your sister. :(

:hugs: Mrs. M. I'm sorry your routine is all out of whack. I hope Edie and Louis settle in again soon so you can get some rest. Hopefully the move will go easier on edie than you are worried it will. :hugs:

Kelly, I really can't believe how close you are. Have you had any signs yet? I'm so excited for you. :)

hi everyone! I hope you are all well.

Well, I'm going to try to get a little more sleep before getting up for the day. 

Hope your all having a good day. :flow:


----------



## ginny83

ickle pand said:


> I'm going to be taking in all the bfing advice you ladies give out. It's something I really want to to do. I did notice a sign at the maternity unit yesterday that said they give 24 hour bfing support which is good to know. I've also told DH that we won't be buying any bottles etc because if we decide to change to formula I don't want it to be a panicked decision in the middle of the night, I'd rather make it rationally in the cold light of Dayan that makes sense. Plus I'm so grippy, I'd rather not spend the money unless we need to lol!

I would recommend buying a pump of some kind. Just so if for some reason you do have trouble and you can't see someone til the next morning for example you can always express milk to give to the baby. So maybe have one bottle for that or you can use a little medicine cup/syringe if you want to stay away from the bottles.

The first night we had M at home was horrible because I just could not get him to attach and I was panicking because he was crying out of hunger. I did have a couple of bottles just in case and I ended up manually expressing into one of those and that got us through the night until Chris was able to go out and hire a breast pump. 

I think what my problem was, was that my boobs was soo engorged that he couldn't attach. So I think I should have just expressed a little bit then tried to attach him. Easy to say now, but it was probably the most stressful thing I had to ever go through at the time and I was paranoid about making sure he had enough because of the jaundice and just because!

Next time I won't be leaving the hospital until I have the breastfeeding down pat. Hopefully you'll be one of those ladies that just find it super natural :)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that advice. I think I'll stay at the maternity unit until I'm confident with bfing. I'm going to figure out what support groups there are locally so that if I need help I know where to look.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - I agree totally with ginny. I would buy a couple of bottles. I was like you, not wanting any temptations but I too ended up giving him some formula the first night he was home. There were were at 4am with him screaming, and us you tubing how to use the steriliser my sister bought us! I can laugh now but not at the time. I have the medela swing pump that I might be selling later on once I stop bf if you are interested closer to the time. 

Ginny - if I was to stay at the hospital till I had bf down pat (or at least manageable!) I'd have been there at least 6 weeks!!

Kelly - happy 38 weeks. I hope your family visit goes okay, I know what its like to dread them coming but usually it isn't as bad as you think it will bee. I hope they look after you and not the other way around.

ts -love the new avatar, he is just gorgeous. Is the bf getting a bit better?

Mrsmig - aww poor Edie and Louis (and you!). I hope you all settle back into your routines. I know the mpve will be unsettling but I am sure once you are in and able to relax in your new home things will be great again. As for Mark, I have had to do the same with OH and ask him to take B a few times. He is getting better about it now but still.

Hi to everyone!!

afm - Benjamin slept till 2.30 last night so big yay after waking up so often recently. I hope he continues doing that but you never know and that is a bit frustrating. I am still not sleeping well though. My Dad and step mum are coming up next week so I am really looking forward to that.


----------



## ginny83

sounds like a great plan

I saw a lactation consultant when M was 10 days old and managed to bf with her, but found it so hard at home and the expressing seemed so easy since I had a lot of milk. I think we had too many visitors in the first couple of weeks too!! 


This might sound a bit strange, but my milk came in after my loss in October and I actually thought maybe I could have another go at bfing M... but he was around 22 months then and it seemed too weird!


----------



## ginny83

Pink - maybe not completely down pat but maybe semi confident? ;)


----------



## too_scared

I agree with the others about having some bottle and a pump on hand. You never know what is going to happen. Expressed breast milk in a bottle is better than formula. 

The bfing is better, pink, thanks for asking. Yay for Ben sleeping so we'll last night. I hope you sleep better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle: after failing bf'ing with ds1 (and I had loads of bottles, sterilisers and the hospital recommend us to always have formula at home "just in case", well, bad advice). Anyway, for ds2 i just did like the other ladies have juste said. I bought 3 bottles only (the kind that ate self-sterilisable in the microwave, just fill the cap with little water water, put the bottle in the microwave on its head, 1 min and it's done, and a breastpump. It turned out that ds2 only used one of those bottles, only a couple of times). I'm sure if you know in advance who to turn to if you have some problems then you'll be ok. 

Mrsmig: poor lil kiddos. And poor you! Just like pink said, once you have moved and settled down, you'll be all back into a nice routine. 

Hope: sorry for your sister. 

Hi everyone, sorry if I missed anyone, I feel exhausted today, can't manage to eat much though. Sadness has started to kick in, but hoepfully will go away quickly. However i made myself a nice milkshake with frozen strwberries. Went down nicely ;-)


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm going to go against the grain and agree with Ickle- breastfeeding is really tricky to start with, and if you are determined that you definitely want to breastfeed, bottles can be too much of a temptation, especially when you are tired. I find the hospitals offer so much support now, and they wont discharge you until you are comfortable the latch etc is correct. Everywhere sells bottles, pumps and formula so its no hard task to buy some if breastfeeding isnt successful. Pumping can effect your supply too so i would avoid it, if possible, until breastfeeding is established.


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies,
Miggins so sorry your routine is all muddled really hope it settles down soon moving house is one of the most stressful times ever so I really do feel for you,recon my oh will be exactly the same as yours there a nitemare sometimes arnt they.
Hey mindy how are you? no signs here D hasn't even dropped yet my parents are coming tomorrow so trying to get the house straight wat a task!!!
Ummi sorry you are feeling sad we are here for you xx
Ginny how are you feeling?
Pink be nice for your folk to visit will give you a nice break hopefully I am looking forward to my parents coming but just if D doesn't come soon there be forever and feeding 4 people costs a hell of a lot gosh I sound so selfish.
Ickle so sorry about the dream it can be cruel at times xx
Hope hows your lil fellas
hi to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

We have a supermarket here that's open until midnight and opens at 6am. So it wouldn't be too much of a chore to send DH out for formula and bottles if we decided we need them. I will get a doidy cup though so that I could always hand express a feed and not cause nipple confusion while we're both learning. 

I am little concerned the baby might have a tongue tie though since my mum, me and my brother all have them, although my brother snipped his own with a pair of wire snips when he was a teenager lol! I'll just have to cross that bridge when we come to it though.


----------



## Lozdi

Ummi2boyz said:


> Mmm: just read your journal. Hope everything is going to be ok and you go home quickly.
> 
> Update: Just had my scan at the epau. It's not good news I'm afraid. The sac has grown to 6 weeks but it's still empty. And anyway I'm 9+5 weeks. So it's defo a mmc. The sonograppher could see the areas of bleeding around the sac. She offered me 4 options: natural management, medical, erpc or mva. I choose the last one. They can do it today under local aneasthetic, I just took the medicines, wait for them to work and they'll do the procedure.
> Thanks again all of you for all the support. I hope to be back soon on this thread with sticky good news!
> I'll be stalking you all for your rainbows. xxx

:cry: I'm so sorry Ummi.


----------



## Lozdi

LoraLoo said:


> I'm going to go against the grain and agree with Ickle- breastfeeding is really tricky to start with, and if you are determined that you definitely want to breastfeed, bottles can be too much of a temptation, especially when you are tired. I find the hospitals offer so much support now, and they wont discharge you until you are comfortable the latch etc is correct. Everywhere sells bottles, pumps and formula so its no hard task to buy some if breastfeeding isnt successful. Pumping can effect your supply too so i would avoid it, if possible, until breastfeeding is established.

I totally agree. Babies can be cup fed expressed milk if needs be so you cant certainly get by without having bottles around. Everyone has to do what they personally feel the most comfortable with. 

Sorry for being mostly in lurk mode lately, its getting damn near impossible to actually read through posts, remember what I have read, then post accordingly all in the same sitting. The process takes days!


----------



## pinksmarties

In some way I agree, I did express/cup feed as well at the beginning and that itself is not an easy option either. Having bottles (and formula) in the house did not deter me or lead me to give up (despite the many times I thought about it when crying in pain and knowing how much weight he lost) but having them there as a back up, if needed, in the very early days was a comfort. I suppose it depends on the personality type and if having something like that around will mean you stop bf early then not having them around is for the best.


----------



## pinksmarties

Great to see you Loz, can't believe lil fella is 6 months already!


----------



## ickle pand

I think it's just that I'm of the mind set that if we find we need it we can buy it. Our flat isn't huge and I'm already wondering where were going to put all the junk that's in the spare room at the moment to make room for the baby, so I don't want to buy anything that's not needed.


----------



## LoraLoo

I think alot depends on your OH/DH's too. I remember with Amy crying everytime i fed her, my nipple split right open and every time she latched on it felt like i was being cut with glass, he was begging me to give her a bottle. I was 100% determined not to, and didnt, but if he'd caught me on a day when i was absolutely shattered my answer may have been different, and I would have regretted it.


----------



## ickle pand

Omg that sounds so sore and I've had my nipples pierced lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I sort of agree with everyone here. With Edie I decided on pain of death I was going to breast feed. I found it so hard to start with, fortunately we had to spend 3 days in hospital so I had lots of support. It took me a full week to get the hang of it and Edie lost half a pound. Once I got the latch right we were away. I didn't bother getting any formula in though we had some bottles somebody had given us and a steriliser. I had had a go at expressing but was always really crap at it. I was so adamant that not a drop of formula would pass her lips. This time, like Ginny I wanted to make sure I had feeding down pat before I left the hospital. Fortunately for me as there was virtually no staff it was much easier. I had heard that it can be just as hard second time around, but it was like second nature. However this time I have bought a couple of cartons of formula for the cupboard. I have no intention of using them, it's just in case I die or something. 
The latch is really hard when you are engorged. You have to position their mouth just right and squeeze your boob, and basically attach yourself to them every moment you can to relieve the pressure. I still get the odd day where I will get engorged if he has a sleepy day. 
Ickle I cannot believe your brother cut his own tongue tie. That's horrific.


----------



## ickle pand

I know, it's amazing he didn't nick a blood vessel. He didn't tell my parents until after it had healed. I dread to think what his reason for doing it was lol! It was around the time he let one of his friends pierce his ear. Silly boy.

Did you have those premixed cartons of formula? That might be a better idea that a full tin of powder.


----------



## too_scared

I worry about aspirating (is that spelled right, I'm half asleep :shy::haha:) baby when cup feeding. It is so easy for milk to get into their lungs. The nurses wouldn't let Shawn or I do it. Finn cup fed expressed milk once at the hospital. He also had bottles of expressed milk since he was so sick. He has no problem whatsoever going back and forth between bottle and breast. But, I have to use a shield so far so I'm not sure if that makes any difference.

Quick question. When Finn starts to stir, do I get him up right away or do I let him wake more? Last night we got him up when he was starting to stir and ended up awake with him trying to get him to wake up enough to eat for 2 hours :wacko: now he is stirring and drifting off again but I don't want a repeat of last night. What should I do?

Hope you are all having a good day. :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I can't help with any of the BFing stuff as I have never done it but sounds like you've had some good advice :flower:

As for the waking I would just leave him until he wakes himself. I know we made the mistake of waking Thomaso n more than 1 occassion and it just caused problems as he was just stirring in his sleep as opposed to waking for a feed x


----------



## LoraLoo

Can I ask when everyones morning sickness started? Ive been having bouts of nausea since bfp, generally feel a bit rubbish but other than a bit of dry retching (nice) Ive not actually been sick. I usually get it really bad and i thought it was before the stage im at now but i could be wrong! Im about 7 weeks! x


----------



## ginny83

I've also been nauseous since basically BFP which is quite early for me! I have spewed once but I think it was because I took all my pills on an empty stomach.


Usually though it's around 6-7 weeks, and starts first with only feeling nauseous and then maybe a week later actually throwing up!

They do say each pregnancy is different - hopefully you're getting lucky with this one :)


----------



## ickle pand

I've just had nausea. I was only sick once and that was when I ate a dodgy strawberry. 

It's easing off now but I still have to eat regularly or it comes back, but still not as bad as a few weeks ago.


----------



## debzie

Sorry I have been Mia things have been hectic. Isla is snoozing on chris' chest at the moment so I have 5 mins.

Forgive me if I have forgot anything.

Ummi I am so sorry for your loss. I had three missed miscarriages and the third although I knew I was going to happen I still had some faith. Only fir it to be dashed. I really do feel for you Hun and hope you get your rainbow soon. I had every intention on waiting for tests etc but fell pregnant second cycle after my Erpc so went to my first consultants appt with my bfp. 

Ickle I'm so happy for you and little ickle yeah or being put ahead too. 

Mindy as you know I am combine feeding so don't have much advice on the breastfeeding. Emily wa a sicky baby and would projectile vomit the midwife said it could be over feeding, or reflux I took it as being the latter and propped the end o her matress up slightly. It's o scary though. I really hope things settle for you. 

Welcome ginny so pleased you hav returned. 

Mrsmig glad Louis has settled back at home.

Kelly final countdown....I know this is the hard bit I was totally fed up at 37-38 weeks then after that was surprisingly calm.

Missmm I was thinking of you stuck in hospital as you know I gated that place. Pounds like things are looking more positive. Sorry you had such a care and those steroids hurt like a bas***d I had those with Emily. 

Loz good to here from you.

Loraloo my ms started briefly at 6 weeks but I just felt sick it picked up once at 10 weeks then went o be repleced by heartburn for he rest of the pregnancy. 

Afm, Isla has me busy she was not settling on a night and was grunting for hours like he needed a poo. We think she as silent reflu and unlike Emily has learnt to force the milk back down. She was put on baby gaviscon, which has worked but its bunging he up she now has solid poo at times that she screams to pass. On the breastfeeding front. My milk has increased but she then had a growth spurt so I'm lagging behind gain. I'm pumping to try and increase and feeding he on demand topping up with formula ( anti reflux ) when needed. I just wish I could stop the world for a few days so just me and Isla could get this breastfeeding sorted....np but life goes on. Least she is getting some.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie I hope the reflux settles soon. I have wondered a few times if Louis has a bit of that. He throws up after pretty much every feed. 
Loraloo my morning sickness with Louis kicked in about 6 weeks I think and then pretty much never went. With Edie I only ever got nausea when I was in the car and that was only on occasions. Most of the time with her the only symptom I had was tiredness. I had an awesome pregnancy with Edie I felt well, ate healthily and really bloomed. With Louis I felt crap with one thing or another most of the way through. 
Ickle yes I just bought a couple of ready made cartons. 
Mindy I usually wait until they sounded like they were definitely awake but obviously pick them up before they get upset. Sometimes they murmer a bit but go back over. Louis seems to be back into his habit of sleeping for a long stretch and then once he has had one feed waking every couple of hours after that. I need to get a few early nights under my belt. My problem is I'm a night owl.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Phew!! I've just finished my birth story in my new parenting journal! The link is in my sig, life with Edie and Louis. I have got neck ache from typing for so long but please swing by and read my birth story and follow me in my new journal. Kelly, I understand if you want to give the birth story a miss for now as I know you are nervous. I have written it pretty warts and all as I wanted an honest account for my own memories. It was still a fantastic experience.


----------



## merristems

Evening ladies sorry ive been awol! We have been doing major home rennovations so internet has been off. We want the house to be nice ready for beanie so have basically demolished our lounge to its bare bones, no ceilings no plaster, no floor! We found oak beams, lovely stone walls and flagstone floors. So much to do still!

Been reading bf advice carefully as im hoping to do it its so daunting because i just dont know what to expect but i know its challenging. loraloo ouch on that split nipple :(

Mindy lush avatar xx glad your mums helping out and giving you some rest.
Ummi i think the holiday is a great plan unwind and restore yourself, maybe book a massage in the mean time.
Mrs m hope your little ones settle down soon, wont be long until you move x
Hope im sorry for your sisters loss at least she has you to help her through it.
Mmm how are you today well i hope xx
HI everyonexx

Afm just a week until my 20wk scan woop! Got on the scales i put on a stone since bfp! Im loving my little bump though cant wait for it to really pop.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lora I think I was only physically sick once but I was always feeling nauseous :hugs:

Debz sorry to hear Isla's struggling with silent reflux :( poor little thing, hopefully the infant gaviscon is helping a little.

Mrs M when do you move again? I'm off to read your birth story finally!! :D

Wow Merri you definitely have been busy haven't you! Make sure you rest up too, it can be tiring, it will all be worth it in the end though :)

How is everyone else? I won't name names coz I will probably miss people out and I don't want to offend :lol:

I've been so so tired recently ... since I got out of hospital, today I haven't felt so bad but it's the first time since I got out on Wednesday that I haven't felt tired. Had a pretty productive day today sorting the kids rooms out ready for the bunk beds coming on Tuesday :) x


----------



## kelly1973

Hi Ladies hope your all well.
Ickle happy olive its flying by isn't it how are you feeling
Morning sickness for me lasted till I was about 15 weeks it was hideous it was yuk yuk yuk.
Hi debz lovely to hear from you
Miggins off to read your birth story you always have a great way with words so know it will be a positive one
AFM not feeling great at the moment keep getting really sharp pains down there hoping this is normal and my apetite seems to of gone and feeling sick seems to reappeared, doesn't feel like hes dropped so not sure what is going on, have hospital appointment on the 27th so will know more then I guess 
love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

Sharp pains down there are good, Daniel is working on getting your cervix going. :happydance: I hope you aren't feeling too yucky. :hugs:

Happy 9 weeks Ickle!! :yipee:

Hi Everyone. Hope you are all well. Gotta try to get some sleep now. Had a rough night with the Finn monster.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not feeling too bad. A bit of nausea, heartburn and indigestion from time to time but I'm eating little and often so that's helping. The tiredness isn't as bad but I still can't think straight when it hits me. I just go to the loo at work and close my eyes for a couple of mins and that helps. We've picked paint for our kitchen so hopefully going to get started with that soon. I'm definitely nesting! After the kitchen we'll need to clear out the cupboards in our hallway and stuff under our bed so that we can make some room for all of DH's cadet kit. He's not going to be able to keep it all though unless we move.


----------



## ickle pand

I think baby is having a growth spurt. Today I've eaten 2 slices of toast with lemon curd, a banana, an apple, a bag of salt and vinegar crisps, and a handful of almonds and I still feel really hungry and it's only 10.40am! Lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The pains are normal Kelly I get them all the time too. Just think of it as Daniel getting ready to make his big exit!! :D

Happy 9 weeks (Olive) ickle!! Won't be long till your dating scan now!!

33 weeks today :happydance: we'll be meeting little man in 5ish weeks :D I'm really tired at the moment but Im nesting too! Yesterday I got babys pram out and washed it all down and cleaned all the covers :lol: today I've cleaned all the kitchen down, got 2 loads of bedding washed, a load in of clothes in the washer, just gonna have a quick bath then my friends coming to give me a hand setting babys room up. Ill take a pic when were done! :) x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mmmm I want lemon curd now ickle :hissy: and salt and vinegar crisps :lol: x


----------



## ickle pand

Sounds like you're in nesting mode :) I can't wait to get started on sorting our place out.


----------



## ginny83

oh Ickle I wish I had your appetite! I managed to be sick twice this morning, then spent the rest of the day forcing myself to eat bit and pieces. I'm actually a bit worried how morning sickness is going to affect my blood pressure meds - I really can't skip any of those and have to have one in the morning and one at night. Today I threw up about 30-45 mins after having one, so I'll have to ask at my next appointment what should I do when that happens. I'm also going to be asking for anti MS meds!

I love lemon curd. Do you think homemade lemon curd is OK? I know it has raw eggs in it, but they're heated up?

Kelly - hope you're going ok :)

TS - I can't wait to have those sleepless nights again! You'll wake up in a panic the night he sleeps through ;)

Ummi - hope you're going OK xx

Hi everyone else :)


----------



## ginny83

MissMM - can't wait to see pics of baby's room :)


----------



## kelly1973

Ginny I wonder if you could take tabs an hour or so later could you phone the doc to ask??
mmm cant wait to see pics xx
mindy lovely to hear from you hope you get a good sleep xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny, I would still avoid home made lemon curd. I actually made some on Saturday for a lemon cake and it was only gently heated over a pan of simmering water, I wouldn't be confident that all the bacteria was killed. 
MissMm, can't wait to see photos! 
Sorry for the ladies suffering from sickness and nausea. 
Happy 9(ish) weeks Ickle! Have you tried putting two tickers next to each other then you won't use up more lines in your siggy?
Kelly like the others say the pains are all normal. I wouldn't be surprised if that bump drops soon. Any chance of a bump pic?
I'm having a nice day today. Had a better night (2 wake ups) and he settled back in his basket both times so I didn't have to sleep sitting up. My neck is in agony and has been since Sunday night. I'm having a massage tonight. Someone is coming to the house to do it. It pains me to pay a stranger to do this, usually I go to the salon and get one of my friends to do it for free but I'm desperate. 
Edie is back at Playgroup, little man has had a good nap this morning so I've been able to get on and tidy the living room and sort washing. Took Louis to the clinic this morning, he is 12lb 12 and following the 50th centile.
We get the keys to the new house on Saturday! Lots and lots to do in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ickle pand

Try phoning your doctor or the pharmacist, they should be able to advise you. 

I just bought a jar of lemon curd so it'll be ok. I don't think I'd risk warmed eggs, I'm sure that I've heard that's worse because you need them to be cooked to a certain temp to kill off the bugs. Whereas warming them will just help them multiply.

I'll give that a go at lunchtime mrs mig when I can use B and B on my work computer. It's blocked the rest of the time :(

Ooo exciting that you get the keys. You'll be dying to get in and get started sorting it all out.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't wait. I'm dreading the hassle but so excited about the new house. First things first, need to get Internet sorted!!


----------



## merristems

I wouldnt risk home made lemon curd either ginny.
Sounds like we are all nesting here! Its kinda fun!
Sorry some of you are still sicky it will pass before you know it though.
Ickle happy 9wks! Time is flying, eating is my favourite symptom!
Kelly sounds like your little man is making his moves wont be too long now!

I made a cute bird mobile for the babies room last night i havent strung it up yet but will add a pic.


----------



## merristems

Here are the birds and a bump from last week xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130319_131624.jpg
File size: 71 KB
Views: 3









20130313151755334.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just parcelled up 1 Doppler, 1 parcel of maternity clothes and 2 parcels of baby clothes! Ickle and MissMm think I will send them second class if that's ok or it will cost a fortune!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Merri the birds are beautiful! Love the bump shot!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Internet needs to be sorted, I'd be lost without BnB! I hope the massage sorts out your neck. It is so exciting, your new house picked together as a family, one for them to grow up in.

I can't remember who asked about ms but I had ms from about 6 weeks will close to the 12 week scan, all day, horrible. I took mrsmigs advice and drunk lucozade which helped.

Kelly - pains means he is pushing down getting things ready!! I love all this waiting to see us going into labour then seeing the pics.

MMM- happy 333 weeks. Glad you are feeling better and managing to get all that sorted!!

ginny - the pharmacist should be able to advise, it might be enough was absorbed before the sickness. When we gave out medications and someone was sick we couldn't give extra in case it was absorbed therefore doubling the amount. Are you finding you are sick at roughly the same time of day and maybe you could take your tabs well before then?

ts - hope you are okay and Finn gives you a better nights sleep tonight.

Hi everyone else!

afm - just back from meeting up with the baby massage girls. I still feel a bit out of it as I think they know each other from staying on camp and the fact I am still a bit shy in new company isn't helping but it was nice to get out (despite this horrible weather). My mum is doing my head in about weaning. She said that she had been to asda and down the baby aisle and the baby foods can be used from 4 months! Argh! I think she would have a fit if I told her about BLW (which I'm not sure about doing anyway). Benjamin has been sleeping a bit better the last few nights, waking at 1.30 then 5 then getting up at 8.


----------



## pinksmarties

sorry dad phoned just as I was writing so it looks like I have missed people from my above post. 

Love the bump pic merri!! the birds are lovely. 

ickle - I will dig out the jeans from my super pile of ironing and send them soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ok, you will probably both receive 2 parcels separately as they both got sent as one standard parcel and one second class each because of the weights. MissMm you got one parcel with mainly vests in (most of them only worn and washed once) and the other with a few outfits. Ickle, you got one with the Doppler and one of clothes, you will probably get the Doppler first. 
Pink regarding BLW you will probably find that Ben determines how you do it, not your mum or even you! I was open to the idea of baby led weaning and Edie wouldn't entertain it. It was homemade purees spoon fed all the way for her until she was around 8 months but my friends baby was the opposite. She wanted to give her purees but she hated the spoon and wouldn't have it in her mouth! I LOVED weaning it was my favourite stage. I adored making purees and meals.


----------



## ickle pand

Second class is great. I'm happy to send you postage if you want. Going to have a few parcels this week with my eBay bargains too! 

Pink just tell your mum that they only advise weaning babies that early if they have reflux these days, hopefully that'll get her off your back and let you wean in your own time. I fully intend to use the laughing at home much things have changed since the old days retort anytime I get "helpful" advice. Luckily I have the kind of relationship with my mum where she might suggest things but won't be pushy or go in a huff if I do things my way. 

Lovely pics merri :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I was lucky really in that my mum didnt feel able to offer any advice with things like that so I used my own instinct. I planned on waiting until she was 6 months to wean but you end up following leads from your baby and I started weaning at 5 months and that was the right time for us. I will do the same wit Louis and wean him when I know he is ready. One of the ladies on another thread I post on has quite a hungry baby and she isn't planning on starting solids until he is 7 months. I can't see that working out for her but each to their own.


----------



## ickle pand

I think being led by baby seems to be the best way. Trying to go by hard and fast rules is never going to work out since every baby is their own person.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh thank you Mrs M, will message you on FB about the postage etc. That's brilliant thank you so much.

I love the mobile Merri, it's beautiful :cloud9: and look at that bump!!! Beautiful :D I'm going to take my bump pic later but it'll be in my Eeyore PJ's :haha:

Well the room is sort of finished :lol: We got the cot up and made up, put the uplighter up, put the curtains up, 1/2 the border on (I need to buy another roll) and put the stickers on the wall. I don't want to take a photo yet as there's a big massive mark on the wall from where one of Thomas' posters were :( but my friend is a brilliant artist and she's took some pics away and is going to make me a big canvas to cover it up :) Kids bunkbeds still aren't here. They did say they would ring about an hour before they arrive ... hopefully they will arrive closer to 6pm as hubby should be back by then.

How's everyone's day been? X


----------



## Lozdi

Baby food companies of course want us to start weaning as soon as 4 months hit, its extra profit for them! Baby led is the easiest I think, well it is for me. I was loosely planning to go full bf til 6 months then introduce some food but a couple of weeks ago he started to not seem satisfied by just milk so we started offering some fruit, mashed up bits of what we have for dinner, and now also a jar of fruit puree a day. Things got easier then and I have more milk available rather than always waiting for boobs to catch up! He is a massive fan of mini cheddars. :haha:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I never gave Edie a single jar of baby food. If I ever gave her commercial baby food I used the Ella's Kitchen pouches, they were much nicer and handy for when we were visiting family long distance. I recommend the Annabel Karmel books for weaning. 
I'm super excited about doing it all again, I just hope Louis enjoys it as much as Edie did. Edie started sleeping through when she was on 3 "meals" a day.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I used jars with both of mine but I will be doing a mixture of BLW and jars this time I think. I want baby to eat what we eat, no matter what it is. C&T are both very picky and won't eat a lot of what we eat and I think that's down to them being on jars x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies. 
First of, sorry I'm a bit MIA atm. 

I like the idea of blw, in the same sense as mrs mig just said: letting baby choose whatever is best for them. Just like loz I thought I'd fully bf with ds2 until 6 months, but then one day at 5 months and few days he saw dh with an orange and started crying so much we couldn't leave him like this poor thing! So we gave him a piece of it so that he would suck on it. Omg! He lived it so much! 

I hope all the ladies with babies are catching up on some sleep. 

Mrsmig: hope the move will go as smoothly as it can and you settle down quickly. That will be a relief. 

Ickle: lol! Glad you're enjoyed your lemon curd and crisps! When I'm pg i see it that way: it's the only time I can eat and not feel guilty about it!(with reasonable limits of course). 

Merri: love the birds and the bump!

Kelly: thx I'm just about ok. How are you? Omg! Your almost there! 

Pink, loz, ginny, lora, missmm, everyone, sorry again if i forgot anyone else, I'm thinking of all of you though. I'm just so tired I can't even remember what I want to say! But I hope eeryone is doing good!
Afm: just like i said, I am really exhausted, just like the first time. It feels like I can't heal emotionnally as long as my body has not healed properly itself. Dh is helping as much as he can. 
I sent hime with the forms for the new gp, but they'll accept new patients in 2 weeks time. Argh!! I wanted to have an appt with a go for bcp. And I dont want to go back and see the other gp. 
Apart from that I'm slowly in the mend. Kids are keeping me busy, so it's good.


----------



## Lozdi

At the moment the fruit jars are offer at boots so not bad...plus they are actually nice I tasted them all myself :haha: I have never really been into the savory ones. For dinners, my kids can eat what OH and I eat and thats that. Cauliflower and cheese in a jar?? No thankyou! Tenzin has had home made cauliflower and cheese and loved it :haha: My older 2 are not fussy eaters, oldest dislikes bacon and mushrooms genuinely so we don't give them to him, and middle one doesn't like raw tomatoes. I don't like cooked tomatoes!


----------



## Lozdi

Ummi2boyz said:


> Hi ladies.
> First of, sorry I'm a bit MIA atm.
> 
> I like the idea of blw, in the same sense as mrs mig just said: letting baby choose whatever is best for them. Just like loz I thought I'd fully bf with ds2 until 6 months, but then one day at 5 months and few days he saw dh with an orange and started crying so much we couldn't leave him like this poor thing! So we gave him a piece of it so that he would suck on it. Omg! He lived it so much!
> 
> I hope all the ladies with babies are catching up on some sleep.
> 
> Mrsmig: hope the move will go as smoothly as it can and you settle down quickly. That will be a relief.
> 
> Ickle: lol! Glad you're enjoyed your lemon curd and crisps! When I'm pg i see it that way: it's the only time I can eat and not feel guilty about it!(with reasonable limits of course).
> 
> Merri: love the birds and the bump!
> 
> Kelly: thx I'm just about ok. How are you? Omg! Your almost there!
> 
> Pink, loz, ginny, lora, missmm, everyone, sorry again if i forgot anyone else, I'm thinking of all of you though. I'm just so tired I can't even remember what I want to say! But I hope eeryone is doing good!
> Afm: just like i said, I am really exhausted, just like the first time. It feels like I can't heal emotionnally as long as my body has not healed properly itself. Dh is helping as much as he can.
> I sent hime with the forms for the new gp, but they'll accept new patients in 2 weeks time. Argh!! I wanted to have an appt with a go for bcp. And I dont want to go back and see the other gp.
> Apart from that I'm slowly in the mend. Kids are keeping me busy, so it's good.

:hugs: I hope the 2 weeks is a speedy 2 weeks.


----------



## merristems

Hi Ummi, thanks xx Dont worry about being mia, we are all thinking about you and will be here when you need us. Sorry youre not feeling great take all the time you need t heal and be kind to yourself. Sorry its a long wait until you can register at new gp. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Exactly as Merri said Ummi, don't worry about us. 

I think it's a bit silly you have to wait 2 weeks to sign up hopefully it will come by quickly x


----------



## pinksmarties

:hugs: ummi hope the next 2 weeks go fast. We all understand what you are going through.

mrsmig -I have bought the annable weaning books, just waiting for them to be delivered! For some reason I thought you did blw with Edie? Maybe I am getting confused. Is blw were you give them pieces of food rather than purees? I am quite looking forward to making food for him, it will probably improve our diets too! She keeps telling me to give him a rusk to suck on -grr.

mmm - looking forward to seeing the finished nursery pics.

How do you know when they seem hungrier and is ready to move onto something more? I was never going to wait till bang on 6 months if he needs something more before then


----------



## hopeithappens

Lovely bump merri

Mrs m glad louis had a better night

Mindy hope your catching up on some sleep

Apologies i was catching up on bout 4 pages and cant remember all of what i read, is it just me or does baby brain nevergo away :haha:

Hi to everyone hope your well and be kind to yourself ummi :hugs:

I sound terrible now i started weaning ryan because i could but obviously i look back now and wonder why, but im just waiting until kieron decides just milk isnt enough then ill start with him but i cook a lot more now thani used to so think ill just puree whatever ive made, hes got a sickness and diarohea bug at the minute bless him, he woke up at 1.45 and only took 2oz so thought oh he mustnt be that hungry only to lay him back down and bam projectiled everywhere poor thing looked like santa clause had to bath him at 2 in the morning, then he did it again only all over me this time :haha: thankfully hes kept quite a bit down today, i wonder if thats why hes been so clingy, i went to bingo on sun night and he cried his little heart out for 45 mins oh finally managed to settle him in his car seat, tonight we were at my parents and i nipped to asda for about 20 mins and he did the same thing, then oh went to bath him when we came back and off he went again but he worked himself up into such a state he just wouldnt calm down until i fed him


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Caitlin was weaned at 16 weeks and didn't have any problems, she was ready for food as milk just wasn't filling her at all. Thomas I can't remember ... how bad is that :lol: 

Aww bless him hope he sounds like a total mummy's boy :cloud9: x


----------



## ginny83

I loved the introducing solids stage with M too :) So much fun!

We did a bit of everything. I think at around 5 months I started offering him some purees - but it took almost a month before he started actually having more than 1-2 table spoons of food. We also give him big pieces of fruit and veggies for him to just play around with and suck on. Another hit was these little net bags which have a little handle for them to hold. So you put a piece of fruit inside the net and they kinda suck and chew on the bag. 

I tried to avoid shop bought baby food, but did get pouches for when we were traveling etc. and I did use rice cereal to thicken purees up sometimes or to even give as a "meal" on it's own. Avocado is another great food to have on the go, as I'd just mash it up with a fork on the spot. 

DF's parents bought Farley's Rusks for M - I told them I didn't want him having anything with added sugar and I think they were bit annoyed at me. Gave me the whole DF had them when he was a baby and he turned out fine. Anyway DF backed me up and they didn't offer anymore suggestions haha


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think I knew Edie was ready because she upped her milk intake but the biggest sign was that she was fascinated by what we were eating. She would watch me chew my food and mirror my chewing action, and once we were in Whitby having fish and chips and she was sitting on my knee looking longingly at the chip that was in my hand!! She was desperate for it. I started on baby rice the next day mixing it with a bit of breast milk if I could squeeze any out with my pump and then slowly introduced other things. Like Ginny said avocado is great and so is banana, they work really well mashed together as well. Any time I gave Edie finger foods they just ended up on the floor. As my children seem to be the opposites of each other Louis will probably love finger food. Edie still likes to be fed now when she is tired, lazy tike.
Ummi good to see you. Pleased the children are keeping you busy but not too busy I hope.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh I also used rusks but only occasionally. Baby rice and baby porridge are good to start with.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies just a quick question ive got my clary sage oil now what do I do with it???


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not sure Kelly but I think you have it in a burner or something like that in the room you're in while in labour and it helps your labour progress. Mrs mig will know more though. 

I'm so cold just now. I've been feeling the cold a lot the past few weeks. Is this a weird pregnancy symptom?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

You can do all sorts with it Kelly. You can put a few drops in your bath, a few drops on a tissue and keep it under your pillow on a night, you can burn it in an oil burner :thumbup: it's very very strong and is an acquired smell though :lol: x


----------



## kelly1973

its minging thanks ladies maybe ill just put few drops in bath, ickle that's a strange one mind you its bloody freezing here tonight. how are you mmm?


----------



## pinksmarties

I put a few drops in the bath. I really liked the smell!! I think if you mix it with carrier oil (like grapeseed oil) them you can rub it on your bump too.

AF turned up for me today - bloody great :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear that Pink :-( 
Kelly I used it in the bath and I also rubbed it on the soles of my feet before bed, that's a really good way of taking stuff. It had the added bonus of stopping the cat from sleeping on my feet. She thought it was foul :haha:


----------



## merristems

I would only use Clary sage during labour as it is a powerful uterine tonic, it should be used in a very dilute quantity, 1-2 drops in a bath 1 drop on diffuser, 1 drop on tissue in radiator or under pillow. I actually would prefer rose and or geranium for labour as a massage for lower back to help uterus these are both very safe during pregnancy, i use them weekly. All essential oils should be used with care xxx


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies, pink sorry the witch got you that feels weird saying that lol
miggins you do make me laugh.
merrie what does uterine tonic mean??


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies. Quick one before feeding again. It seems Finn will feed and then an hour later feed again and then go for about 3 hours, 4 overnight. Does this sound ok? He seems to be putting weight on, he feels heavier to me :)

Ickle, I used to get freezing cold in the evenings in my first tri. I was SO cold and I needed to cover in a blanket. And I went through the first tri in the summer!

I hope you are all well. I'll try to stop in again soon. 

Merri, I meant to say before that your bump is so cute! :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It sounds ideal Mindy! Sounds like he is cluster feeding before bed and getting his body clock worked out. Just what Louis did, and just what you want him to be doing. 
He is so adorable.


----------



## ickle pand

Glad it's not just me Mindy. Although I'm in bed and really cosy just now :)


----------



## too_scared

Mmmmm bed... Shawn just woke me up from a crashed nap on the couch. Please cross your fingers for us that Finn eats and sleeps quickly for us now.


----------



## kelly1973

sounds like you are getting on great Mindy xx
well ladies im 40 today am I the oldest on here lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry AF turned up pink :hugs: 

Sounds like Finn is doing brilliantly Mindy :) 

Happy 40th Kelly! Are you doing anything special to mark to day?

I'm in agony with my SPD again and I just have no energy at all today :( 

How's everyone else? X


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy 40th Birthday Kelly!! :cake:


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - you are doing a wonderful job and his feeding sounds great. Can you get him wighed? We have the mw/hv that come round for that.

mmm - sorry the spd is playing up again today, maybe calls for another duvet day.


----------



## hopeithappens

Happy birthday kelly!!!!!

Miss mmm pinks duvet day idea sounds like a great plan

Hi everyone hope your all well :hi:


----------



## ginny83

kelly1973 said:


> sounds like you are getting on great Mindy xx
> well ladies im 40 today am I the oldest on here lol

I read that and thought 40 weeks! haha wasn't til I saw everyone's comments that I got you meant your age!! 

Happy birthday!! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How are you Pink, Ginny, Ummi and Hope ... they're the ones I can see online at the moment :lol: and how's everyone else?

I would LOVE to have a duvet day but with one child at school and one at nursery I have awful pick up and drop off times :( My friend takes the older one to school on a morning and I pick them up. My other friend is coming over for a cuppa soon and she is going to take Thomas to nursery so I don't need to be ready till 3pm to pick them all up. So I might try and squeeze a nap in later x


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 40th Kelly xx


----------



## too_scared

Happy birthday Kelly!!!  :flow::flower::flow:

MMM, I really hope you can get some rest today. :hugs:

Hi everyone :flower: I nope you are all doing well.

Yet another feeding question for you guys... When baby is fussing and settling when do you know when to pick him up to feed? Finn was fussing for about 30 seconds and then he would settle and then a few minutes later he would do the same. He did this for about 1/2 hour before I finally just picked him up. He was still sleeping and it was difficult to get him to wake enough to nurse. He started fussing about 20 minutes before the 4 hours would be up. I got him to nurse about 7-8 minutes total over about 40 minutes because he was so sleepy. He is out like a light now. Do You think he drank enough for a sleepy night Time feed?

Pink, he was weighed Monday. With his diaper on it said 7 lb 4 oz. I know that is too much because we had him weighed the day after he left the hospital on that scale without his diaper and it said he put on 80 odd grams from the day before. He is going to be weighed again next Monday. I do know that he is gaining for sure from that scale but I just don't know how much. 

I'm going to try to get a little more sleep now before getting up for the day. Hopefully I will get some.


----------



## hopeithappens

Glad youll be able to squeeze a nap in later miss mmm, im not too bad thanks picked up kierons bug so was ill yesterday, still dont feel great today so my sis bless her has taken kieron for the morning and is going to pick ryan up from nursery later for me, so going go to go back to bed and try and catch up on some sleep


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy birthday Kelly!! Wow what better way to spend your 40th than planning for the very imminent arrival of your baby? Are you going out for a nice meal or anything? And don't worry I'm not far behind you! I'm 40 in July and having a big party, which incidentally if any of you can take a night out of your mummy schedules and get to East Yorkshire and celebrate with me you are all extremely welcome. 
Hope I hope you feel better soon. 
Mindy, when you say 4 hours does that mean that you are trying to schedule his feeds every 4 hours? If you are then I probably can't really advise because I've always just stuck my boob in their mouths every time they cry. It's probably good to get them into a schedule but I'm not a very organised person so my way works for me. All I will say is in the early days its really hard to tell why they are crying but soon enough you will learn the difference between a tired cry, a hungry cry, a dirty nappy cry and a cuddle required cry. Louis has always been one for needing a boob for comfort and falling asleep while feeding. You sound like you are doing a great job though. Has he not lost any weight then? Louis didnt either which is quite unusual. Edie lost loads. 
MissMm sorry you are having a bad day with your SPD. I never get a duvet day either! 
Hi Ginny, Ummi, Pink, Pichi, Loz and everyone else. 
Afm we had an awesome night last night! For the first time since our bloody trip to my mums Louis had a good night, he went to bed at 7.30 and went through until 3!! Then slept till 7!! So for the first time in a week and a half I had 4 and a half hours of unbroken sleep. I felt so refreshed when I woke up at 3 I could have got up there and then. I haven't had more than an hour in one go (unless I have been sitting up) since a week last Monday. I hope it continues. He seems to be requiring feeds a lot less frequently now, I don't know if he has just got more efficient at feeding. 
Edie is at Playgroup and Louis is napping and I really should be doing chores but I have to set off out again to pick her up soon and it will probably be the only chance I get until 8pm to sit and relax so I'm making the most of it.


----------



## merristems

Kelly happy birthday hope that you get spoilt today. A uterine tonic is a herb that tones and strengthens the uterus.

Sounds like your little man is doing great mindy, dont stress too much about weigh gain, as long as he is getting it in he will be fine. I bet hes growing like madxxx
Mrsm wooop on 4hrs sleep i cant imagine surviving on so little sleep but i better try to start! Glad louis slept for you xx
Hope sorry you got a bug it seems like everyone i know has something!
Mmm hugs for spd so sorry your hurting. I went to town yesterday and did a fair bit of walking and was laid up in bed all last. Night. I have physio next thurs i really hope they dont phob me off.

Afm im having a lazy day, it raining so no work pour moi! Had lunch with an old work mate who gave me cloth nappy advice and some lush newborn stuff, i have more clothes for this baby than i have for me and thats saying something! Had a bit of a wobble yesterday about whether i will be any good at being a parent, i was out with a one yr old yesterday and was so overwhelmed by how mental they are! I guess you learn to cope!!
Hi everyone else hope youre all doing well xxx


----------



## too_scared

Mrs. M., I'm not trying to feed him on a schedule (I don't think so anyway :shy:) I just want to keep track to make sure he eats enough. Maybe I am being paranoid. Whenever he cries or makes motions that he is hungry I feed him. I would never not feed him because it is not time yet. I just get nervous when he goes past the time. New mom nerves I guess.

He did lose some weight, 4 oz in the first day but gained all but one gram back by the time we left the hospital when he was 6 days old. He seems to be putting on weight but I have no idea how much because the dr's scale is different from ths public health nurse's scale and they are both different from the hospital's scale. :wacko: 

He is peeing and pooping well, he has a poop with nearly every feeding.

I'm so glad to hear you had such a good nights sleep. I hope Louis continues to sleep well like that. 

Merri, I constantly worry if I will be a good mother. Only with me I find the older children easier. Little teeny babies make me so nervous. I think if you are worried that you will be a good mom then that is great, it means you will try your hardest for your little one and then you will be an awesome mom.


----------



## pichi

he all :wave: i keep unsubscribing with my fat finger on my phone :dohh: haha

how is everyone ?


----------



## merristems

Thanks mindy xxxx you sound like youre groingbinto your new role brilliantly too xxx


----------



## too_scared

I should clarify from my earlier question about fussing and when to pick him up. I don't mean he is crying, I mean he is moving around, stretching, making little noises, like that. If he cries I pick him up right away. I still don't know what cry means what but to be honest he doesn't really cry much. Only a bit in the evenings and then he gets offer the breast, gets a bum change, gets snuggles, whatever. Usually the nursing and snuggles do the trick but not always.

Hi Pichi :) how are you?


----------



## pichi

if he's fussing it might be him trying to settle back to sleep. a fuss in this house sounds like little noises but nothing behind it if that makes sense? either that or he's getting wiggly from trapped wind?

i'm good thanks - how are you liking being a mummy? :D i'm so broody it's actually not even funny ¬___¬ i shouldn't be brooding after having a baby not even 4months ago!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy, that's kind of what I meant. I wasn't suggesting you would let him go hungry! I would just go with your instincts. If you think he is hungry, then feed him. I was feeding in the early days more or less constantly.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Pichi I'm broody again too :-(


----------



## pichi

so glad i'm not the only one! i would have another like Xavier in a heartbeat - he's just been a breath of fresh air and the polar opposite to his sister


----------



## hopeithappens

Your definetly not the only ones id love another one, like xavier kierom has been a breeze compared to what his brother was like, he never cries unless theres a good reason and hes always so happy and sleeps really well something ryan wasnt good at at all :haha:, everyone says you never get two the same and i didnt believe it until kieron :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

If you guys get pregnant now we could all be bump buddies!


----------



## pichi

haha don't tempt Ickle!! i'm using weight loss and exercise as my distraction just now haha


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :)

I picked him up and snuggled him and he fell right to sleep. That is what he usually does. My sister keeps telling me that he will wake up when he is hungry and he will let me know but I feel like I keep soothing him back to sleep and he really is hungry. I hate that I worry so much. 

How old are babies before they start eating less? I am such a "by the book" person that I am still stuck on the 8-12 times a day from the book I was reading. I didn't get a chance to finish reading it so I don't know when it is ok for that to be less. For the past few days Finn has been doing about 7 times a day. He is starting to stretch out the time so I end up stressing until he wakes. :wacko:

Mrs. M., how old was Edie when you started putting her to bed and letting her soothe herself to sleep? Finn is only 2 weeks old, I don't feel he is old enough for that. Shawn wants to start soon. I have no idea how old he should be before doing this but I don't want to any time soon.

I think I have to start a journal so I stop monopolizing this thread :( I'm sorry, guys.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ts: it seems to me that your doung prefectly fine! Soothing him back to sleep is a good thing too. Believe me if he was hungry he wouldn't go back to sleep, he's still be crying. 
Because you're bf'ing, I'd just go with the flow. If Finn is fine with feeding 7 times, then it's great. And from what you say, you seem to be doing a great job at following his lead. Just one little advice: try and relax and stop worrying. You're doing good hun!
If he looks happy, in good health, if he is clearly striving, then no worries. Babies don't go by the book ;-) maybe try and see what you've read as guidance, and that you can manoeuvre within those guidelines. 

Hi everyone! I had a right laugh with you brooding ladies! Lol!
I think babies #2 seem to be easier in general. My ds2 was! What a relief for me. I think we get more confident as well. 

Sorry mmm for the pain. Hope you'll get better. 

Merri: enjoy your lazy day!

Ickle: how are you today?

Mrs mig: glad Louis slept well. Well deserved rest for you. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

Afm: just trying to get back to my routine. I have started (again!!) my exercise routine. Just done a Leslie Sansone's walk at home video. Only one mile, but it's a start!! I aim to do the 5 miles walk like I used to. 
On the other hand, the bleeding hasn't stopped yet. So annoying! Especially as I had almost literally nothing yesterday and it came back today. 
Also Had a talk with dh, we may move house cause the area we are atm is quite far from where we've got all the kids activities, from where dh usually works etc... It's just really unpractical (and the park and playground next door are really dirty too!). So we'll see how house hunting goes!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ummi I hope the bleeding soon stops for you. 
Mindy I think Ummi put it perfectly. You are doing an amazing job by the sound of it. Like Ummi said if he will allow you to soothe him to sleep he probably isn't hungry. If he was hungry he would cry more, not sleep and also be rooting all the time you held him, like Popeye smoking an invisible pipe. Also like Ummi says use books as guidelines, not rules. I wanted to do everything by the book with Edie too and I did to a certain extent but babies make their own rules. I intended to wean at 6 months like they advise but it was abundantly clear to me that she was ready at 5 months. Also I put her in her own room at 4 months rather than 6 months as she outgrew her Moses basket and the cot wouldn't fit in our room. Sometimes regardless of rules babies have to fit in around us!
You are doing a great job. You doubt yourself constantly but your baby is growing and thriving and to be honest if you don't get it right all the time (and who does?) Finn will still thrive and be happy. 
You asked when I started putting Edie to bed to settle herself. She was 7 weeks old. She was so grumpy in the evenings and I assumed it was evening colic but she was just tired. She got very good at settling herself, it took about 3 nights. She has always been a great sleeper but she needs an unusual amount of sleep. It's only just becoming apparent now what a colossal amount she needs. Because it worked so well with Edie we did the same with Louis though I think he was a week or two older. He isn't quite so good at settling himself as Edie was, but he is a more cuddly baby and much more inclined to want to be in bed with me and cuddled than Edie who much preferred her own bed and her own space. 
Regarding second babies being easier, I would say Louis is pretty easy going too. He has to wait for feeds etc if I am sorting Edie out because I can't just drop whatever I am doing with her to feed him all the time it wouldn't be fair. 
Oh and Mindy don't worry about asking loads of questions on here. It's what we are here for.


----------



## merristems

Lol broody ladies!! You must be barking! But hey ho gotta keep this party started! Xxx


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies for the lovely wishes guna have a quiet evening too tired totally whacked lately just guna get a Chinese as a treat.
mindy I love the fact you ask so many questions as it helps me and im learning too.
miggins glad im not the only one that's hitting or hit in my case the big 40 lol
mmm sorry you are pained hope you relax a little today
hope,ickle,pink,merrie,ummi,pichi and everyone else how are all of you


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good here. Got a couple of parcels from my eBay spree so I'm dying to get home and try them on. I feel like I'm going to burst the zip of the trousers I have on. DH is away tonight with work. I'm so clingy to him at the moment. He's supposed to be away this weekend with cadets but he's thinking of cancelling it or at least not going until Saturday. I just want him at home every night. I've got a mountain of ironing to do, so I think I'll make a start on that, it at least sorting through which of the clothes fit me and which can go into storage. 

Mindy I agree with the other ladies, he'll definitely let you know if he's hungry. As he gets bigger he'll be getting more efficient at getting the milk from you. Don't worry unless there's a reason to, like he stops gaining weight. Just enjoy your boy :)


----------



## too_scared

Thank you for all your advice ladies. :hugs: I'm trying really hard to let things go.

Ummi, I really hope the bleeding stops soon. :hugs:

Mrs. M., thanks for the advice on the sleeping thing. Finn is a great sleeper so far. He usually just goes down and falls asleep on his own unless there is something bothering him. We have been giving him a little gripe water (half the dose) if nothing else helps and that seems to help his tummy. He is a gassy little guy. He is squirming a little right now but he just past some gas. 

I think you're right about the gas, Pichi. :)

I am glad you're having tight pants problems Ickle :) but, I am also really glad you have new pants in the mail today. :)

Hope you have a great, relaxing evening Kelly.


----------



## ginny83

TS - The ladies have said it all, it sounds like you're doing a wonderful job with Finn :) It's all a big trial and error process, and sometimes when you think you have it figured out they go ahead and change on you! ;)


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Ginny :) How are you doing?


----------



## too_scared

I have a question for you ladies who had babies who had a lot of hiccups while still in your belly, does your LO have a lot of hiccups now? Finn had hiccups a lot when he was still in my belly. He even had hiccups while I was in labour! I was literally minutes from pushing and I was standing beside the bed trying to get my contractions to come quicker and I could feel him hiccuping! :haha: They were actually showing up on the monitor. He has a lot of hiccups now still. I was just wondering if any of you have had the same experience?

Hope you're all having a good evening. :flow:

(Trying really hard to go with the flow. Forced myself not to time between feedings today and am trying really hard to let things go. :))


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hiccups are really common I wouldn't worry Mindy! And if timing the space between his feeds makes you feel better you do it. But have faith in yourself.


----------



## pichi

i agree with mrs miggins - just go with the flow, you gave a rough idea on how long he goes between feeds so that's all you need really :) he'll let you know:)


----------



## too_scared

I'm not worried about the hiccups, I was just curious. :)

I let him go 4.5 hours last night with a snuggle for the last hour for wiggles that were gas pains, I'm assuming. He was tense up and then fart. Poor little guy.

We got him up after 4.5 hours because he was starting to make sucky faces. He woke up screaming hungry and was flailing and sucking his hands and just wouldn't settle to nurse for almost 20 minutes. He is still sleeping now, 4.5 hours later. It took almost 2 hours to settle him to sleep last time. I'm going on one hour and then 1.5 hours of sleep. So tired. I need to find a happy medium here. :(

Hope you're all well. :flow:


----------



## ginny83

That sounds pretty normal TS - it's hard with not much sleep hey! I found M quite unpredictable the first few weeks. I remember reading in books how mothers can know the different cries - but I couldn't! Unless he hadn't ate for a couple of hours then I knew it was because he wanted to be fed. Otherwise we just kept trying everything else - change nappy, swaddle, cuddles, rocking, burping, try feeding again. Can DH try settling him to let you catch up on some sleep?


I got some anti-nausea meds from the GP the other day called Zofran. I tried one today - it's a little pill that dissolves on your tongue. AMAZING! I felt like I was half human again! She also gave me a lecture about all the other meds I was taking - almost like it was a choice - I know GPs aren't at the same level of drs that prescribed the stuff for me, but it just hurt a little bit.

Then DF's mum had to chime in telling DF that she wouldn't be taking any meds for morning sickness, she'd just put up with it. I'm trying not to sound dramatic, but mentally I don't know if I can cope with the morning sickness. I miss out on spending quality time with M when I'm sick, everything on my life goes on hold because I can't function like normal. In the past 12 months I've had something like 4 months consumed with MS and it's all been for nothing. I'm really trying to be positive about this pregnancy, but when my head is in a toilet I start thinking is this worth it. 

The only downside is that they're expensive! I only got a prescription for 4 tablets, and that cost $25 - I'm allowed to take up to 2 a day. Anyway, I'm going to try and hold off on them until I can have my hospital appointment on thursday and get a bigger prescription from them and triple check they're definitely OK to take.


Sorry that turned into a big post!


----------



## ginny83

Oh and TS - M always seemed to have the hiccups during pregnancy and then had them a lot for the first few weeks too :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry ts i cant help much about hiccups, i rem that both had it while my belly (such a funny feeling!), and then when they were little, but cant rem how often. Don't know if that's related. 

Ginny: i can totally understand why you can't cope with ms. First of all, maybe this one is very strong, and your MIL shouldn't compare. After all, would she say that to the Duchess of Cambridge who ended up in hospital? And i'm a bit like you, thinking: all this for nothing? 
Just see how you feel, and if ms gets too much too handle then I dont see the pbl in taking medecine (as long as you can afford them though :( and they're ok to take )
And i don't understand why your gp would give you such a lecture if those medecines were prescribed by a specialist?

Hope you can get your mind off things xxx

Afm: dh has visited a house today. It was not in our plan to move, we'll see if we like it. I already know I like the area as I used to live not far away, it's close to transport links (underground and buses) and to the forest at the same time (and shops too). 
Because I don't drive, it's becoming more and more difficult for me here. And when you're used to being independent, it can be tough when suddenly you're not! Lol! Hope that goes ok.


----------



## Firef1y72

ginny83 said:


> I got some anti-nausea meds from the GP the other day called Zofran. I tried one today - it's a little pill that dissolves on your tongue. AMAZING! I felt like I was half human again! She also gave me a lecture about all the other meds I was taking - almost like it was a choice - I know GPs aren't at the same level of drs that prescribed the stuff for me, but it just hurt a little bit.
> 
> Then DF's mum had to chime in telling DF that she wouldn't be taking any meds for morning sickness, she'd just put up with it. I'm trying not to sound dramatic, but mentally I don't know if I can cope with the morning sickness. I miss out on spending quality time with M when I'm sick, everything on my life goes on hold because I can't function like normal. In the past 12 months I've had something like 4 months consumed with MS and it's all been for nothing. I'm really trying to be positive about this pregnancy, but when my head is in a toilet I start thinking is this worth it.
> 
> The only downside is that they're expensive! I only got a prescription for 4 tablets, and that cost $25 - I'm allowed to take up to 2 a day. Anyway, I'm going to try and hold off on them until I can have my hospital appointment on thursday and get a bigger prescription from them and triple check they're definitely OK to take.
> 
> 
> Sorry that turned into a big post!

Hello again, I've not been much as I've been really sick with hyperemesis and and out hospital. I'm taking zofran too in a cocktail with several other anti sickness drugs for me it's not the miracle drug but it is safe and it helps a bit. I've taken various anti sickness drugs in each of my pregnancies and it hasn't affected the babies.

Afm I had my reassurance scan this morning when by my I'm 7 weeks. The Twiglet is measuring ahead at 7 weeks 5 days, with a strong heartbeat. I left scan room with tears of happiness pouring down my face.


----------



## ickle pand

Aw that's great news firefly. My reassurance scan made me feel so much better. I still have the occasional "I hope the baby is ok" moments but not full on wobbles. I'm just counting down until my dating/NT scan now (25 days). 

Ummi hopefully this is a lovely house. Where I live, public transport isn't great and is expensive. I'd be lost without my car.


----------



## ickle pand

Update on Dani. She had 2 little girls yesterday, Amie Helen who is in the neonatal unit and doing well, and Lucy Rose who was born sleeping.

I've sent on our collective well wishes to her and her family.


----------



## pichi

thanks for the update ickle. My thoughts are with Dani and her little ones *floaty kisses* What a traumatic journey she's had


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Omg. I'm heartbroken for her little angel Lucy Rose. Wish all the best for little Amie Helen. Hang in there love. What beautiful names. Lots of hugs and kisses Dani.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

What sad news. So sorry Dani. 
Sending lots of positivity for Amie.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry for Dani, sending all our thoughts for Amie Helen and the family x


----------



## kelly1973

my thought are with Dani so sad thinking of little amie xx
thanks ickle xx


----------



## debzie

Thanks ickle. I can't find words only that I'm so so sorry and my thoughts are with he an her family. Come on baby amie. X


----------



## hopeithappens

So sorry for dani my thoughts are with her and family, gorgeous names sending positive vibes for little amie xx


----------



## too_scared

So very sorry to hear Dani's news. I am so sad for her loss. Grow strong beautiful little Amie.


----------



## ginny83

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about Dani, sending all my love for Amie Helen and hope she gets stronger and stronger x


----------



## merristems

Oh so sad words cant explain how sad this is, sending love and light to her little Aimie and love to her and her family xxx


----------



## pinksmarties

So sad about Dani's news. Sending lots of love and hugs to them and lots of grow well vibes to little aime.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How is everyone today?

We've had a pretty busy day today so I'm looking forward to a chilled out night and day tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm super excited about my new house! Going car hunting tomorrow as well.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

House, car and a new baby!! You must be happy :lol: do you know what kind of car your looking for? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Probably a Xsara Picasso or a Renault scenic, we need something big enough to fit all 3 children in the back comfortably. Joe is 5 foot 10, we can't squeeze him between 2 car seats!


----------



## debzie

Wow mrsmigg good luck with the car hunting. The house looks really lovely. 

Missmoo we have been busy too shopping this morning then a kids birthday party this afternoon, Kia slept through both thankfully. She has got into the habit of staying awake after the 4.30 am feed it must be when her reflux is it it's worst as she grunts and coughs. After an hour she then just cat naps for an hour or so then we get up. Th result I'm soooooo tired but managing.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I loves the scenic when we were looking. We ended up getting a zafira although I wish we'd got a scenic now! 

Aww bless Isla! Hopefully it'll settle down for her soon. We'll have to meet up soon too so I can have snuggles, still haven't managed to properly yet :lol: 

We went to a friends this morning, then my friend and I popped to get some shopping for us going away on Monday, then we had a catch up. Hubby then had to go return something so we went to Toby Carvery for tea. I'm spending the day in my PJs tomorrow, we only need to take the kids to MILs and my nanas and they won't mind my PJs I'm sure :haha: x


----------



## debzie

Yeah miss we will what about when you come back in the Easter hols we old take the kids to boozeles or somewhere. X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Louis often does that Debzie he sleeps a long chunk then after he wakes for his feed he struggles to settle again. He either moans to be picked up or goes back to sleep but wakes up every hour. Touch wood the last 3 nights he hasn't done it though.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds good to me! I have a voucher for playshack so we can get all the kids in for free :) will FB you once we're back :)

Thomas used to have an awake time from 5am too I think they do until they realise that's its sleep time :lol: I can't believe how old Isla and Louis are! Makes it all the more scary knowing its my turn soon. 

How's Kelly? Haven't heard from her today x


----------



## debzie

Sounds like a plan. Plus playshack have real chips lol.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Mmmm real chips!! :lol: ill definitely message you when I get back hun :) 

How is everyone today? X


----------



## kelly1973

hey mmm still here just knackered my parents are here and it just seems to be even more work im now looking after them too really pees me off I sound like a wingy old bat lol
not long for you mmm
miggins so excited for you you deserve all you get xx
debz lovely to hear from you
hows everyone today???


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kelly they should be running round after you!! They aren't leaving till after Daniels born are they? 

I'm ok, lazy day today, hubby's just running me a bath and making me breakfast :D x


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly, don't run yourself ragged looking after them, they're supposed to be helping you not making more work. You wouldn't expect a heavily pregnant woman to run about after you would you?

No news here. Our flat is a bit of a state but I've just not had the energy do to any cleaning. Kev did a bit in the kitchen though. I tried to stop being pathetic and make him fajitas for tea last night but he had cut up the chicken and cook it for me because I can't stand raw meat just now. He also chopped half the veg so basically I just sprinkled on the seasoning and dished it up lol! 

Got a question for you, how many of you DTD in the first tri? I've definitely been in the mood for it, but DH won't do anything because he's too worried something will happen. He says he wants to wait until after the scan until he knows everything is ok, even though my Ready, Steady Baby book and the midwife said it was ok.


----------



## pichi

tmi ickle but with Pixie we were at it like every other day :blush: with Xavier - i was totally turned off by the thought of it :haha: 

if he's worried just be gentle ;) haha


----------



## ickle pand

He won't do anything at all pichi, just cuddles lol! I'll have to work on him. I wonder if sex drive is linked to the sex of the baby.


----------



## pichi

oh maybe! haha

random question to you ladies with a kiddie already - can you remember when their milestones are? For example, sitting up on their full arm etc... or rolling over. I'm not overly concerned about my lazy chops but because he's had a hard time of all the spewing he's not had as much tummy time as i'd like meaning he's not as strong as his sister was... she was super quick though (crawling at just 5m i think it was!) Xavier has only turned from tummy to back once :dohh: i think it's just slight doubting of my mum skills with 2...


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly I know just how you feel. I have my mum staying a lot, sometimes with her partner and its a lot of extra work. 
Pichi it sounds like Pixie was super early with everything. If I remember rightly Edie was sitting unsupported quite early, but hit all the other milestones more or less by the book. If you are concerned I recommend the What to Expect the First year book. It tells you what they may be doing at whatever stage but not so much what they SHOULD be doing. 
Ickle with DTD with Edie I carried on through first tri and loved it. I can't remember if I did it or not with my first loss. With my second loss I was really wary and held off until I was about 9 weeks. We went for a weekend away so I did it and then I miscarried shortly after. I doubt it was anything to do with it but it freaked me out so I didn't do it at all when I was pregnant with Louis. In fact we still haven't done it so I actually haven't had sex for a year :haha: poor Mark. 
I don't want to scare you by saying this, but that's what happened to me.


----------



## ickle pand

Ok thanks for that. I'm not going to force the issue since I'm still pretty tired and I can't criticise him for wanting to keep our baby safe.


----------



## ginny83

This is a good website for checking out milestones:
https://www.babycenter.com.au/e6476/milestone-chart-one-to-six-months

We haven't dtd yet - but not because of any reason rather than DF has been working extra and I've been feeling sick! We definitely don't do it as much when I'm pg and it's more gentle, but have never cut it out completely. I actually really felt like doing it about 3 days after M was born - must have been the hormones going crazy! We didn't try until about 7 weeks though and it was horrible for the first few times - I was soooo tense I was paranoid it was going to hurt.


----------



## ginny83

Actually that link might not be the best - M was on the slower end with his speech, but still within "normal", however according to that link he was waaay behind. So maybe it's not that good of a guide


----------



## merristems

We waited until after first early scan to dtd, but to be honest my libido has trailled off since bfp. We have only done it a handful of times, that said it was great! must be all the extra blood flow down there!!
Kelly demand they pull their weight or ship them out!!
Mmm how are feeling today? Hips ok? I read a good article on home birth with spd on 
Www.pelvicpartnership.org.uk basically its not a problem, but water birth is reccomended.
Hiya everyone else hope your having great weekends xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. Sorry that I don't check in much anymore. 

Nice to see some new ladies here - huge congrats girlies. :)

As for us and DTD I do not feel like it at all! Since our BFP we've DTD once (at about 6 months) and done other stuff twice. Poor DH!

I'm so uncomfy now just trying to get in a good position to sleep that no way am I having sex! We probably should have done it more earlier on but even when we did I was paranoid about my cervix or orgasms causing contractions. 

Hopefully once little lady is here and thing have settled down we can get back into te swing of things.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for all your stories :)


----------



## hopeithappens

Kelly they should def be running after you not the other way around

Miss mmm i wish my oh would do that for me :haha:

Me and oh dtd all the way through my preg including first tri but were really gentle

Pichi i learned not to panic when it came to what he should be doing :haha: he was just soooo lazy he wast as quick as other babies but got there in the end, kierons only rolled from his belly to his back once but he just wants to be sat up all the time now he constantly does his best to try and sit up

Im sooooo happy my sisters ex, my niece and nephews so called 'dad' has finally agreed to let my sister change their surname, she found him on facebook and after ignoring letters from her solicitor regarding changing their names she sent him a message and he blocked her so i thought right thats it and i sent him a message :haha: to which he replied do what you want just dont contact me again, so shes taking the papers to him next week and hopefully giving him the kick up the backside he deserves, he hasnt seen them for nearly 5 years now after sending my sister a message tellin her he didnt want to see them again, hes completly messed my eldest nephews head up not going into detail but he wasnt very nice to my nephew and he saw him attack my sister on many occasions and he chose to attack my dad in full view of all 3 of them, thankfully the youngest 2 could walk past him in the street and they wouldnt know who he is and neither would he come to think of it, he now has another 3 kids with someone else and its heartbreaking knowing that theyre watching exactly the same thing as my niece and nephews had to, so 7 kids in total and he only sees 3 of them because he lives with them, apologies for the essay but that pathetic excuse of a man and dad makes me sooooo angry :haha:


----------



## hopeithappens

I meant what ryan should be doing not he :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies!

Kelly: try and get some rest and put your feet up! 

About milestones: ds2 seemed to be the lazy one. Ds1 started crawling at 5 months, when ds2 was more like 6-7 months. Can't remember when they turned from front to back and vice versa. 

Ickle: with ds1&2 pgcies, we DTD from the beginning of pgcy till the end, even the day before giving birth. And with first loss, we wee still dtd, with 2nd loss we stopped a few dsys before the 1st scan, and even then it was less often cause I was really tired. 
When is your next scan? 

MrsMig: yay! For Louis sleeping better. 

Debzie: i used to love those moments early morning, when the hasn't started yet, so you can still stay in bed, and you're with your lil one. 

How is everyone else? Kelly and MissMM: thinking obout you both, soon your turn! ;-)

Afm: getting better, bleeding has finally stopped, couldn't wait for that! As I said before, I wanted to go back on the pill (actuallyI just rem I have 1 box left, have to check the best before date though), but didn't get the chance to make an appt. so yesterday we dtd without protection, and now I'm wondering whether I should take it or not. Was also looking into buying ic's and a cbfm. So I'm still confused about what to do now. Dh would just want what I feel right for me, but I don't know myself! Lol!
Also my friend offered to help me write a complaint letter to my gp. I'm usually quite good at this kind of things, but I can't face it! So that's just as well I get some help with it.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: sorry, just seen your post. Surely, she and her kids will be better off like this.


----------



## kelly1973

we haven't dtd much at all think 3 times in total and not before 20 week scan I was too scared and now I just don't feel like it and I cant get my head round doing it when my parents are next door lol feels kinda wrong
Pichi I have that book miggins is talking about its really good
ive got hospital on wed to see consultant what will they do ladies do you think they will examine me it will be 2 days before my due date


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's what they did when I went for my 40 weeks appt. they also did a membrane swipe (they asked permission before). 
Let us know how it goes. And who knows, you might have your lil one in your arms before that!


----------



## ickle pand

5 days to due date. So exciting Kelly!

Ummi my scan is on the 16th of April. It can't come soon enough though. More because I want to tell people than DTD though. 

I've got some maternity clothes now which are so much more comfortable than my normal ones. No sign of a bump under my flabby tummy, so I think it's mostly bloat still. 

I was looking at maternity knickers online since I'm going to need them soon and I noticed there were maternity bras. Did any of you use them or did you just use normal bras and then get nursing bras near the end of the 3rd tri?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That seems like a long time! Hopefullybthat will go quickly! Let us know how it goes when you spread the news!! 
Will get back to you on the bra thing, I cant quite remember! ^^

I just opened a lttc journal, so if any of you wants to stalk (will add it to my siggie later on):
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/l...fter-2-losses-fighting-pcos.html#post26285297


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hope, that's good news about the children being able to change their name. He sounds like an arse. 
Kelly I can't believe you are so close!
Ickle, I didn't get a maternity bra until the end with Edie but this time I found a really nice one which was a pregnancy and maternity bra. My boobs grow huge when I'm pregnant and I needed a new bra anyway so it just saved me buying new bras and then buying them again. I've been wearing it (not the same one all the time I have got others) from about 18 weeks. I didn't bother with maternity pants either I just got some big comfy ones from M&S. They aren't the sexiest things but I literally couldn't care less. I don't do sexy. 
Been car hunting today. Have got my eye on a couple. 
We are looking after my friends mums dog for 3 and a half weeks from tomorrow. Bit of a crazy time with moving but we will manage.


----------



## pichi

i just wore normal bra's and pants during pregnancy - asdas big knickers are nice n comfy :) they're also good to pack in the hospital bag as they're not expensive to buy


----------



## ickle pand

Dani and Amie update - she came off the vent today and is now on CPAP. It's making her work harder but she's being a little trooper. Her lung has healed and she opened her eyes today and saw Dani.

It sounds like she's a little fighter :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks again fir the update. 

Just like you said, she's got a little fighter! Come on little Amie! You can do it!


----------



## too_scared

Little fighter indeed! So glad for the good update. Thank you.

I Just wore my regular bras and panties all the way through. I got nursing bras for now, though. But, I was very lucky because my chest didn't get much bigger until my milk came in a few days after Finn got here. My underwear are all low cut so they fit perfectly under my bump. :) I did get bigger ones for the hospital, though. 

Wow Kelly!!! So close. I hope you aren't doing too much with your parents there.

Mrs. M. I hope you find the perfect car for your family soon :)

Sorry I can remember much else right now. so tired.

I miss chatting with you guys. Hopefully things will calm down here soon so I can come back here!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm the same as pichi lol I never bought any maternity bras. I think I bought one maternity bra with DD but didn't with DS or this one. 

How is everyone? 

I've got all my hospital checks today, bloods, ECG, scan and consultant from 8.30am then we're off on holiday :) x


----------



## kelly1973

have a great hol mmm let us know how you got on today xx
mindy lovely to hear from you xx
miggins I hope your getting help with packing xx
hows everyone else today im still here Daniel still hasn't dropped feet right in my ribs really hurts think he has massive feet like his mum lol


----------



## ickle pand

Won't be long before you're missing being pregnant Kelly :) I can't believe he's nearly here.


----------



## too_scared

Enjoy your holiday MMM :)

Kelly, I hope you get some relief soon from the little feet in your ribs! Even after Finn had dropped I still had his little bum in my ribs. It wasn't nearly as uncomfortable though. I hope Daniel comes soon! :hugs:

10 weeks Ickle! Wow!! When did you say your 12 week scan was? I can't wait to see pictures from it! :)

I hope you're all having a good day. We are trying to get a bit more sleep before getting up for the day. Finn has a weigh in today with the public health nurse. I hope he is up a good amount. 

Have a good day :flow:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

ickle pand said:


> 5 days to due date. So exciting Kelly!
> 
> Ummi my scan is on the 16th of April. It can't come soon enough though. More because I want to tell people than DTD though.
> 
> I've got some maternity clothes now which are so much more comfortable than my normal ones. No sign of a bump under my flabby tummy, so I think it's mostly bloat still.
> 
> I was looking at maternity knickers online since I'm going to need them soon and I noticed there were maternity bras. Did any of you use them or did you just use normal bras and then get nursing bras near the end of the 3rd tri?

Ickle - I had to buy new bras at about 14/15 weeks. And have then had to buy more twice now.

My boobs have gotten much bigger and I was jsut in too much pain trying to wear a wire by about 24 weeks as my ribs are pretty sore as it is.

You an get pregnancy bras, but most of mine are either old lady bras or nursing bras. My favourite is the orginal nursing bra by Bravado. Really comfy and fits a range of sizes, so should do me once baby is here and my milk comes in (I hope!) although I think my first outing with her will be to M&S for bras.


----------



## ginny83

I can't remember when I started wearing maternity bras with M - I do remember though having to buy a few new ones when my milk came in since they grew about 2 cups sizes overnight!

I've already started wearing my maternity bras again - I already have them and they're really comfty to wear


----------



## ickle pand

I think I'll go and get measured properly somewhere and see what bras they suggest. I had a look at that bravado bra cupcake, I'd need a double plus which looks huge lol! 

Mindy I get my 12 week scan 3 weeks tomorrow when I'll be either 13weeks or 13w4. The woman who does the scans is on holiday the week before which is why I'm having it so late. All being well, I'm going to tell my closest friends that afternoon, my work the following day and then Facebook that evening.


----------



## merristems

Ickle i found i needed bras with no wiring at about 9wks mostly because my band size seemed to go up twosizes overnight. Im almost ready for more bras now. I brought some non wired soft seamless ones in m&s the next lot i get will benursing bras because i dont want to keep shelling out for bras i wont need afted birth.

Kelly look at you nearly there! Hope baby drops soon xx

Afm i just got in from my 20wk scan and everthing is perfect, i am so relieved, its been a difficult 5 months but now im going to enjoy my pregnancy . I forgot to tell lady i didnt want to know the sex and before i knew it i saw what looked very like boy bits but, i cant be 100% certain as baby was wiggly, jason thought he saw testicals too though! Exciting times :)


----------



## too_scared

Ickle, I am positive you will be shouting it from the rooftops very soon! :D 

Merri, that is such wonderful news :D I am so happy for you. And, your odds are definitely in favour of a boy since you are a part of this thread. :haha: I think there has only been 3 girlies so far, Yeardley, Isla, and Cupcake's LO. :)

Finn got weighed today. He is really packing it on! :haha: He is now 7 lb 10 oz! He has put on a pound in 2 weeks. Right on track <3 

And he's waking up again...


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all lots to catch up on.

Merri - great you had such a fab scan, its great to know everything is going well at the 20 week scan. Even when the u/s was frozen on screen my OH still couldn't see our LO boy bits so you never know!

Kelly - try to get some rest and I would say get them to look after you but my mum is a not the same way. Having my dad and step mum here this weekend has been great and the total opposite. Nearly due date eek! I was never really sure if B did drop or not, I am assuming he must have if he was engaged to some degree, hopefully Daniel will do soon for you.

Ickle - wow 10 weeks that seems to be going by so fast, can't wait till your next scan. Lets hope the next 2ish weeks fly by. We continued to dtd although OH had a wobble after the first scan but his libido eventually overcame that but right at the end after the community mw said she could feel his head (38 weeks) he wasn't going anywhere near there!! I bought a couple of cheap non underwired bras initially then nearer the end bought maternity/nursing bras. My knickers all came under my bump but after the CS I got big belly warmers instead!

ts - :hugs: Hope you got some sleep and Finn has put some weight on. Sorry to hear about his sickness. AS I mentioned before B was a bit like that early on so sometimes I tilted him on his side with a blanket behind him to prop him on his side, but then I worried I was going against 'on the back' advice. You do what you feel is best for you and Finn.

pichi - I feel the same about Benjamin too. He hasn't even really attempted to roll but again he doesn't get much tummy time as he really hates it, I must try a bit harder with that. Saying that though he has amazing back and neck strength and can almost sit unaided for a short amount of time. He can sometime stand feet flat too, not sure if that is a good thing or not.

Hi to everyone else, he is just waking up from his short nap so can't comment on all posts.

afm - had a lovely time with my Dad and step mum, very sad to see them go this afternoon. B had a horrible few nights with wind again whilst they were here, waking seemingly every couple of hours. I thought things were supposed to improve by now with that.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm busting out of the cups of my bras but the backs have been a bit tight too. I can't imagine wearing non-wired bras with my F/G boobs lol!

I had a big belly before the BFP so I'll get the big belly warmers now lol!

That's great news Mindy!


----------



## too_scared

Turns out the movement was just gas... Silly gassy boy. He's still sleeping for a little while.

Thanks Pink :hugs:

Still not much sleep here. Finn had a terrible few days. We had a very bad scare on Friday (my worst fear came true :(). He vomited while laying on his back and even though Shawn was right there and picked him up immediately, turning him to make sure it all came out, he still choked. He was choking on really thick mucous. I lost it. I was crying and running around trying to get things ready to get him to the hospital. Shawn was my rock. He was awesome, helping Finn get the mucus up and really staying calm for us both. We finally got ready to go (when we finally felt a little better putting him in the carseat to get to the hospital) and Shawn had to go out to get the car out of the driveway - of course we had a snow storm that morning. :wacko: Taking Finn and working on keeping him breathing myself really helped to calm me down. He was actually turning white. :cry: At the hospital they measured his O2 levels and they were up to 100% by then. The dr suctioned his mouth and nose but it was pretty much all out by then. Anyway, I think that really made him feel sick because he cried for 7-8 hours a day for the following 2 days. It was really tough because it also coincided with a growth spurt and crazy cluster feeding. Finally yesterday he has started to be himself again. 

Anyway, after all of that we gave up on the "back to sleep" thing. Now he is propped up with a rolled receiving blanket. I am feeling much better about that. That is what we did first when we came home but then he vomited and I was worried about him being on his side, that his face would go in it, so we researched some more and of course Health Canada recommends "back to sleep" so we went with that... how the heck does any parent know what to do when there is so much conflicting information out there??

I'm sorry Ben has had a few bad nights. I really hope that he feels better soon. I don't know if you guys have something called Ovol over there but that is something my dr recommended for Finn for gas. He said it just takes the small gas bubbles and sticks them together so they come out easier. Have you tried gripe water? That really seems to help Finn (most times). I hope his belly issues go away for good soon!! I'm glad your visit with your Dad and step mom went well. I'm sorry they had to go again so soon. 

Ickle, I have non-wired bras now. My nursing bras are non wired and they are actually really good. My chest is GG :wacko: The brand is Bliss (https://www.bravadodesigns.com/shop/the-bliss-nursing-bra) I don't feel that I don't have any support. Oh, you will also notice that when baby gets nice and big and fills everything in there your ribs will expand. I had to get an extender for my bras. Although the cups were still ok I couldn't hook my bra. It was my ribs expanding to fit baby! 

I hope all you ladies are doing well today. :flower:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

ickle pand said:


> I think I'll go and get measured properly somewhere and see what bras they suggest. I had a look at that bravado bra cupcake, I'd need a double plus which looks huge lol!
> 
> Mindy I get my 12 week scan 3 weeks tomorrow when I'll be either 13weeks or 13w4. The woman who does the scans is on holiday the week before which is why I'm having it so late. All being well, I'm going to tell my closest friends that afternoon, my work the following day and then Facebook that evening.

No - it's not too huge.

I had to get a + (gone up to about an E) and it's really nice on. The bonus is as it's got nice straight edges even if it does peep under clothes, it looks like a vest top really.


----------



## ickle pand

I've just had another go at trying to find the babies heartbeat. I changed the battery which meant I heard something rather than nothing lol! I heard my own heartbeat but that's about it. I'll have another go in a couple of days.


----------



## merristems

Do you have lots of gel? Sound travels better through the gel. Also i was suprised how low baby was first time i found it, right into pube line! Its still early to hear it though i waited until 15wks but got it straight away. Dont panic, you may pick up wooshing of placenta and baby is usually very near by. Good luck xx


----------



## ickle pand

I did but it was conceive plus rather than proper gel lol!

I was right into my pube line but I think my belly got in the way a bit :) I'm not panicking, since I knew it'd be hard this early on.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies!

Oh Mindy! That was so scary!! Thank Hod, Finn is ok! How are you feeling now? 
My mum told me, when I was born, docs were saying to let baby sleep on his tummy, then 10 years later she had my little brother, they were saying on the side, changing sides every time you put the baby in his cot. And when i had ds1, 13 years later they were saying on the back. It's so confusing!! My kids never really liked sleeping on their back, so as soon as they were able to flip around, they started sleeping on their front. I'm sleeping on the side is ok for Finn. 

Ickle: I remember now, actually I did like pink, I had some non wired sports bras that were quite comfy and bought maternity bras at the end. 

I think I may have missed a few posts, did have internet connection all day (seems like an eternity! Lool!) 

Kelly: did you manage to get some rest?

MrsMig: how are you? Ready and packing?

Hope your all ok though! Hugs to everyone!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Just a quick update from me as Internet signals crap here :lol:

Ba us growing well, still measuring a week ahead, they didn't give a weight but ill ask next week. Fluid has gone from 7.1 to 6.6 so I'm losing it somehow still. They didn't get to measure it all because of the way baby was laid so I have to go back for another scan to check the fluid again next week. They are happy with babys growth despite the fluid loss x


----------



## merristems

Hey glad little boy is ok and growing well? I wonder whats happening with fluid? Hope they figure it out honey xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Glad baby is growing well despite the fluid loss. 

AFM - had a crap start to the day. Just found out that we're not being invited to re-tender for the contract I work on. I haven't spoken to my boss yet but I think I'll get the option to TUPE over to whatever company takes on the contract or they will find somewhere for me somewhere else here. Our main contract is also up for renewal though, so if we lose that too, I'm not sure what the story is. I think I'll have to tell my boss that I'm pregnant when I speak to him about it.


----------



## pinksmarties

mmm- glad the lo os growing well, are they concerned about the fluid loss? How are the hips today?

ickle - :hugs: if it was me I would probably hold off telling them in case your position 'isn't required' when the new people or re tendering of the overall contract goes out, but I am cynical that way. How supportive is your boss? Not sure how all that works, hope it all works out in the end.

Hi everyone.

afm - B up every 3 hours last night, this is worse than when he was new born and its really getting to me. I know they have a 3 month growth spurt but he has been like this ofor 4 weeks now! Thinking of introducing a bottle of formula at bed time to see if that helps


----------



## pichi

is there any way you could introduce an extra feed in the day? That way he is sorta tanked up on food? 

ickle, hold on tight in the job front - i hope the outcome is a good one. We are always scared this will happen to OHs work because he's the main earner in this house. On the doppler, its real tough to find at first. Try again in a week and angle it right down into your hip and down:)

mmm glad baby is still well :)


----------



## ickle pand

I decided to tell my boss. He's keen to keep us all and says that either way I'd have to be treated the same as if I wasn't pregnant. He's very supportive, and we work well together so I don't think he'd get rid of me for being pregnant. I know they're not allowed to do that officially but there's ways round it that the worse employers seem to find. 

Pink, I'm just curious as a newbie to all this, why would feeding formula rather than BM make him sleep better?


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies mainly been reading when I can. As you know I have been trying to up my milk so when Isla isn't latched on I'm pumping or dealing with everyday life. Lol.

Missmoo that's Not good about your waters. A friend was in a similar situation and they fingered out that she wasn't producing more and that if she was scanned at different times of the day she had more as the baby had wee'd some out. Least he's still growing well that's the main thing. 

Ickle sorry to hear about work. Hope something can be sorted you don't need the added stress right now. I was measured at 12 weeks for a bra then needed another at 20 weeks still wearing those now but am in desperate need of more. I have been looking at them too I would need an xl+. 

Pink I don't think formula will make any difference except make you feel guilty. One of the ladies in my breastfeeding group was talking about it last week. The hv that runs it said although formula takes longer to digest that breast milk it won't keep a baby asleep longer. I know it's hard. Emily did not sleep through until she had started nursery I tried everything with her. I hope you find a solution. Hugs. 

Hello to everyone else. 

Well doc put me on motilium ( domperidone) you may know it for nausea and vomiting but a side effect is it increases prolactin levels in some women and therefore increases milk supply. I don't know if it has worked or its me just putting her on my boob more but I do have more milk. Got to go Issa woke up.


----------



## ickle pand

Pichi, we're the same DH earns a good bit more than me. I was looking at figures at the weekend, and working out how much I'd take home if I went part time after mat leave. After childcare and petrol, it isn't a lot. I'd love to give up work but I don't think it's going to be possible on DH's current wage. I'm trying to think of ways that I could make the same amount of money or more, working from home.


----------



## pinksmarties

Pichi - he seems to be going every 2.5 to 3 hrs during the day and I squeeze an extra feed in around 5pm. Since his injections though he only feeds for 5 mins (max - he used to do 10) from each breast. I have tried feeding him in the dark in case he is just too nosy etc bit that doesn't seem to be helping.

ickle - formula tends to take longer to digest therefore keeps their tummies fuller for longer therefore longer sleep.

Debzie -I know most hv will say that and I know it isn't a guarantee but knowing he used to sleep for 6-7 hours before makes it seem harder. Was Emily bf or FF? Good the milk is increasing, it is probably a bit of both.

It just so many people with FF babies do seem to get a longer sleep at night. I am only thinking about it atm but the thoughts are stronger at 1am -5am! I am not expecting him to sttn but a bigger gap between feeds would be nice.

ickle - glad your boss is so good make things so much easier.


----------



## debzie

Emily was ff and it made no difference Isla sleeps better than she ever did.


----------



## pichi

we have been real lucky sleep wise but i think its just luck haha


----------



## ickle pand

Ok but if he's feeding more, is it because he needs the extra calories/nutrients? So then keeping his tummy fuller but without the extra calories isn't giving him everything he needs. Sorry if I'm missing something. There's so much to learn so I'm trying to soak up as much info now as possible.


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle - I suppose technically it may seem he is missing out on some 'needed' calories if you are giving formula which keep them fuller longer and therefore may miss out on a breast feed but I don't think it is as simple as that but I am still not sure why. I know breast milk changes through the day and has less fat content in teh evenings.


----------



## pichi

i think calorific value of formula is slightly more as it is thicker than breast milk. It all depends on baby too. Ben may just like to eat hehe. Where as we have a wee boy whos eyes are bigger than his belly. He eats 25oz a day, any more then he is sick and gets a sore tum (which effects his sleep at night)


----------



## pinksmarties

aww just seen you new avatar pichi = just wonderful!

His night waking still vary a lot but coincided with dropping the time he feeds during the day. I have googled and found this can be a common thing around 4 month mark, althoug he has been doing it sice 3 months!Hopefully he'll grow out of it soon then. I am going to see how the rest of this week goes and maybe try one bottle on Friday. Typical this weekend is when we lose an hours sleep with the clock changes -argh!


----------



## ickle pand

It's very confusing isn't it?


----------



## pichi

very confusing! With this hour change it can be a pain for routines too >_< wish they'd leave them be!

thanks pink. It was our photoshoot we had booked after receiving it as an Xmas present :) we've ordered the prints and frames (was not cheap!)


----------



## pinksmarties

where did you get them done? We have been thinking about it


----------



## pichi

i got them done by https://www.bumpsbabiesbeyond.com/ she's real good but like i said - it's a bit pricey! they're all fully framed etc...


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies hope your all well got hospital today at 11.30 so will know more whats going on when I get back hope your all ok xx


----------



## pichi

i wonder if they will give you a sweep :) the end is in sight! :D


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Kelly. Only 2 days to go until your due date :)


----------



## too_scared

Oh, Kelly! I'm so excited for you! I hope they do give you a sweep. I'll be checking back for updates :)


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies no sweep, booked me in for induction for the 6th so hope he comes before then he still hasn't dropped and is still back to back hes a little tinker.
Hows everyone doing today??


----------



## pichi

did they not mention anything about a sweep? bit strange how the booked you in for an induction but didn't try a sweep :shrug:

we're good here. my mum has Pixie today so it's just me and the snuggle bug (who is currently napping)


----------



## ickle pand

At least the end is in sight now Kelly. I might be talking rubbish but aren't there things you can do that are supposed to help turn the baby front to back? Just had a quick google. I put in "back to back baby how to turn" and clicked on the first result from baby centre. It explains it really well. Maybe he'll drop once he's turned round. 

I'm good here. DH and I have gotten a bit carried away and have booked a private scan for the 6th because he's dying to tell everyone (well we both are), but I'm insisting we wait until after the scan. I should be 12w1 then and the NHS scan isn't until I'll be 13w4.


----------



## pichi

ooo private scan :D would you go to perth? they do - re-assurance scans for £35 i think it is but i think that's only up to 9 weeks. they're real nice there though. can't speak more highly of them :)

Kelly, i didn't realise baby was B2B. apparently rocking with your body over a birthing ball and wiggling your hips is meant to be a good way on encouraging them to shift ;)


----------



## kelly1973

thanks pichi,ickle I thought they would of done more but there you go have just bought a ball so ill give it a go ill check out that sight ickle thanks.
ooooh private scan how exciting
pichi love your avator


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, my dr recommended I lean over onto the counter or the back of the couch or something and sway my hips back and forth to get Finn to turn when he was back to back. I hope Daniel turns (and drops!) soon! Sorry no sweep! I hope you don't make it to your induction date! 

Ickle, I can't wait to see some pictures from that scan! So exciting!

Hope you're all well today :flow:

We are going to the Family Resource Centre today for Finn's first socializing with other babies (and mommies :))

Have a great day!


----------



## pinksmarties

kelly - the end is in sight, I hope he arrives before your induction. I know a lot of mw don.t think sweeps work and only might get things going if you are on the way there already. ie dropped, effaced thinning etc. I read about turning b2b babies as as ickle and pichi suggest, worth giving it a go.

ts - hope your meeting goes okay, its a bit scary at first but nice to chat to other mums and know you are able to share advice.

ickle - that is so nice he is desperate to tell people. The people in Perth were great but I still have mixed feelings as that was when I discovered my mmc. They never charged me for their time.

afm - quiet day in today as very tired from last night. SIL visiting this weekend.


----------



## kelly1973

gosh pink you have a lot of visitors xx 
ladies so do I lean over the birthing ball with my elbows on it??
mindy enjoy your meeting


----------



## kelly1973

was anybody else induced on here?


----------



## pinksmarties

I was induced, not a good experience for me but I know plenty of others that do have good labours so don't worry. He may make his own appearance before then anyway!


----------



## merristems

Www.spinningbabies.com my friends rave about this site for turning bums around! Wow seems early for induction, i recon that boy will be here very soon all in good time you not over due yet so just be strong and hang in there he knows his plan :)

Yeah for private scan ickle
Pink enjoy your visit from sil
Mindy exciting to meet new mummies hope its a nice day xx


----------



## ickle pand

I knew you ladies would understand our excitement! We went for a clinic in Aberdeen because the £35 scan is only up to 8 weeks in Perth. It's £70 for one at 12 weeks and £99 in Aberdeen, and it's more convenient for us. 

Kelly from that site it doesn't matter really it's just about tilting your pelvis forward. Cleaning the floor is supposed to help too lol!


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, my dr suggested leaning over the back of the couch (or something similar height) on your elbows. I just leaned over with my hands on the arm of my couch (sofa?) so that I was bent at 90 degrees and then swayed my hips back and forth. :)

The family resource centre was great. We were really late getting there and only made it for 1/2 hour but it was still good. We know one of the mommies there already as she is a teacher too. She has twin boys and a 4 year old daughter. The other mommies are great. The youngest baby besides Finn is 6 weeks old and really big! Haha! Shawn came with me this time and it was good because I am not comfortable yet going anywhere alone. Next week our friend offered to drive Finn and I over with her boys :) 

I hope you guys are all doing good. :flower:

Finn is waking now, right on time for 3 hours. I have stopped worrying so much about when he is eating now since he has put on weight so well. Now I just have to get him to sleep longer than 2 or 3 hours at night! :haha:


----------



## ginny83

Exciting that you have an end date in sight Kelly :)

I was induced with M and I think I had a good experience. Vaginal birth, no epi, and a very quick labour. The contractions were very intense and I didn't really have a lead up with them, it was kinda like a few OK contractions and then wham big ones! 

To be honest looking back now after everything else I've gone though, I don't care how he got here, I'm just eternally grateful that he arrived safe and healthy :)


----------



## ickle pand

Dani update - they are having a memorial service for Lucy today. I can't imagine how hard that will be. Amie is doing well. Still off the vent and just on the CPAP, is getting mummy's milk. The only line she has is for nutrients which will be coming out in a few days if she continues to tolerate the milk well. Dani's posted a few pictures, she's tiny obviously but still beautiful and has cute fuzzy arms :)


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ickle arh would love to see pics oh and lol with the scrubing flors think ill leave that as a last resort
well had a bad night last night had wat felt like period pains all night and still uncomfy is this a sign?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That sounds like good signs Kelly that's how my labour with DD started!! X


----------



## pinksmarties

Sounding good kelly - I did get period type pains on and off but not for any length of time so maybe this is you - exciting!!

ickle - thanks for the update. I can't imagine going through a day like today for her. I saw the pics of aime - just beautiful.


----------



## ginny83

sounds really good Kelly - I started having uncomfortable period pains after they put the gel in to induce me :) I always thought it must have meant that my cervix was starting to thin out

Thinking of little Lucy, Dani and Amie today. It must be such a unbelievably hard thing to go through x


I had my scan today - got to see a little heartbeat :) I'm 6+4 according to LMP, but scan put me at 7 weeks :) FF initially guessed I O on CD11 when I got a peak on the CBFM, then changed it to CD13 - I think CD11 was probably more right!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just a quick post, Ginny congrats on a great scan!! Louis was born on the due date FF gave me! Lots of thoughts for Dani today. 
Kelly, period pains are a good sign. I hope this is it for you. 
Ickle, yay for a private scan.


----------



## ickle pand

Fantastic news Ginny! I think I must've ov'd on cd 10 or 11 too.


----------



## pichi

kelly period pains are good :) with pixie i had them on Thurs, Friday they started getting more rythmic and then contractions started to pick up that night :)


----------



## too_scared

Kelly, my entire labour felt like period pains. I never got full tummy contractions. The period pains started for me and 16.5 hours later I had Finn. Good luck!!

Awesome news about your scan Ginny :happydance:

My heart goes out to Dani and her family today. Glad to hear Aimie is doing well.

Hope you're all having a good day. :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

I'm getting more and more excited for you Kelly!

I'm so tired today. Had a bad sleep. Roll on 5pm!


----------



## too_scared

Sorry for the bad sleep, Ickle. :( hope you sleep better tonight.


----------



## merristems

Kelly this is great sign, maybe the easter bunny will bring you an eggstra special gift?!
Poor danni, thinking of her today, but amazing amie is so strong.
Ginny excellent news so happy to hear lo is ahead
Hi all xxx

Afm just back from physio my sacrum on theright side is higer than left side he ce my pelvic pain im all wonky. Im strapped up like a turkey! Having crampy pains today think babe has had massive growth spurt this week mytummy looks like a pregnant belly now!:happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Sorry about your pain, Merri :hugs: But, yay for pregnant looking tummy! :happydance:

Did any of you ladies introduce a pacifier? Finn nursed for about 4 hours nearly constantly last night and I am wondering if maybe some of it was just for comfort? I am wondering if I should try a pacifier with him? If you did use a pacifier, how old was your LO when you first gave it?


----------



## Firef1y72

too_scared said:


> Sorry about your pain, Merri :hugs: But, yay for pregnant looking tummy! :happydance:
> 
> Did any of you ladies introduce a pacifier? Finn nursed for about 4 hours nearly constantly last night and I am wondering if maybe some of it was just for comfort? I am wondering if I should try a pacifier with him? If you did use a pacifier, how old was your LO when you first gave it?

It could well be cluster feeding, which is Finn's way of upping your supply. My youngest (the only one I breastfed) would feed for up to 7 hours solid at night for a few weeks.


----------



## ickle pand

I've read to wait until their 6 weeks Mindy. I'll try and find the link I read it on again. 

Yay for looking pregnant merri. I want a bump so bad! Not good about the pain. Hope the physio sorts it for you.


----------



## ickle pand

Here's the article. It's a breast feeding timeline. It's long but a good read. 

https://www.thealphaparent.com/2011/12/timeline-of-breastfed-baby.html?m=1


----------



## merristems

You will ickle i had a flat tummy for ages then all of a sudden popped! 
Not sure about pacifiers, probably is him just upping the demand as he is growing well and needs a bit more.
I really hope physio helps, im actively going to make myself better and not get too down about it.


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - can you tell if he actively sucking? I used a paci from about 4 weeks and never had any nipple confusion. I think some of the thinking now (and with bottle teats) is that it can help them later on if you need to use bottles for going back to work etc. I never really had cluster feeding as such (I think anyway) so can't help there but I could tell when he wasn't feeding, just tickling my nipple with his tongue!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. :)

In my book it says not to introduce a pacifier before 40 days because baby should be allowed to nurse as much as he wants before that time. It says after 40 days your supply is established and it is ok to pacify baby rather than nurse constantly. 

I just wanted to see what mommies here did since everything seems to give different answers no matter where I look. :wacko:

Finn has been cluster feeding for almost a week now. He started last Friday/Saturday. Last night was the worst. I literally couldn't stop nursing him or he would scream. :( Breaks my heart to hear him cry like that. I know my supply is going up because I have been pumping once a day to get a supply of milk in the freezer for anytime we might need it (I am NOT comfortable nursing in public - I have to use a shield and I am very self conscious on top of that) and a few days ago I was able to pump 2 oz and now the past few days I have been getting 3 oz. 

Another question for the bf'ing moms - Can anyone give me either encouragement or tips on how to get comfortable while bf'ing? I am having SO much trouble. I have a pillow but I borrowed it and maybe it is squished because it isn't very high. I have just ordered a new one but I am not sure how long it will take to get here. I have also been trying to angle Finn bum down some because I feel that he has a little bit of reflux. I have been having a lot of trouble supporting his head while getting him to the breast. I feel that I really have to arch my back to get my breast close enough to him to get him to latch (still with that darn old shield). 

I borrowed some videos from the public health nurse but haven't had a chance to watch them yet. Cluster feeding really keeps you busy! :haha: My book suggests laid back nursing where baby lays on you while you lay back but I haven't gotten that to work yet. Maybe once Finn has more head control? 

I also looked up the closest Le Leche League to me and it is over 600 km away :( I think I might see if I can email one of the ladies and see if they would do a phone or email consultation.

How are you doing, Kelly? Still getting period pains? Are they any worse or getting more rhythmic? The pain I had didn't get rhythmic at all, it was just constant when I was standing or walking. Laying down it was definitely coming and going.

I hope you are all having a good day :)


----------



## too_scared

Thank you, Pink :)

Last night he was sort of going back and forth between actively swallowing and just holding me in his mouth. 

I am not sure about Finn and nipple confusion. He has had bottles since he was 2 days old because of the jaundice and force feeding. Plus, since I have to use the shield I feel that he doesn't really know what I really feel like, that he always had a "bottle" feeling. :cry: I am still trying to get him to latch without it but it is not going too well.


----------



## pinksmarties

I had to use a shield for a little while as he really hurt my left breast. I bought a pillow that curves around my body but like you felt I was leaning forward. I have to constantly support my breast (initially to stop him being smothered by my big boob) with my hand so can lift it up a bit so I am not leaning down to much. Now he is bigger is does seem better but I can't do the no handed feeding other ladies do. I also had to 'shape' my boob forming a U shape with my thumb and first finger so I could angle the nipple into his mouth. 

I had to use lots of cushions to lift him high enough up till I got the bf pillow as for positions have you tried the rugby hold? His body goes underneath your arm. I sat close to the arm of the settee and kind of position him between the sofa arm and my body. I had to do this position lots on the left side other wise he wouldn't open his mouth wide enough. I did find a site with good diagrams but can't find it atm

did find this though
https://www.llli.org/faq/positioning.html


----------



## too_scared

Thanks for the tips! I have tried the rugby hold (we call it a football hold :)) but I haven't really given it a shot again since I have started angling his body down some. Maybe I will try it again next time. 

Finn doesn't open his mouth enough either. I also have to constantly shape my breast to get him to latch without the shield. I can sometimes get him to latch but he hardly sucks and usually slips off easily. Hopefully as he gets bigger every thing will get easier.

Thanks again for your help :)

Oh, I remember you told Mrs. M. where you got the breast feeding icon but I can't remember where you got it. I think I want one too! :) Do you mind posting how to do it again? Thanks!


----------



## pinksmarties

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/breastfeeding/532894-all-cow-blinkies-here.html

to get it to work you have to remove the first / in the [/img] as highlighted in red. She had to put that in to stop it 'working' and therefore be able to post out the url.

[/img]https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/thAndie-2.gif[/img]

Aslo I have to raise one leg higher, at niught I prop my foot in his crib to tilt him so his head is higher and help stop all the milk running out of his nose. Can't find a wya to make that super comfy though


----------



## too_scared

Thanks! 

Thank you for the tip about propping your leg on the crib. I have been trying to awkwardly hold my leg up. Sometimes I can get a blanket or something under there to help but not always. I find feeding him on the couch so much easier but getting out of bed at night is so hard. :haha: 

Oh, you will all be pleased to know that I no longer set my alarm to make sure he eats every so many hours. I know he is gaining weight well so I gave that up. Also, he gets up more often than every 4 hours every night anyway so... :haha:

I am feeling much more relaxed about bf'ing. I just have to find a comfy way to do it and get rid of the darn shield and all will be good! (well, it will be better when the cluster feeding stops! Today has been good so far. Hopefully tonight won't be bad.)

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## merristems

Ts if your nipple are sore i recomend shea butter to help soothe thrm its wonderful stuff. There are great videos on you tube that show the correct latching method, tip back the head touch nipple on top lip, when he opens up his mouth wide put bottom jaw on first well below nipple, then top jaw over nipple so he gets a big mouthful off boob. Try the different holds, maybe lying down hold if back hurts? And prop him up with cushions so he is level with boob you shouldnt be leaning forward to him. And yes a foot stall is supposed to help too. Hth


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Merri. :)

I have lanolin and it seems to be helping with the dryness. I don't use the shield because of sore nipples, I use it because I have flat nipples and because Finn still doesn't open his mouth wide enough. 

I have watched the videos and have tried again and again to get him to latch. If I use the shield for a bit and than take it off and try when he has drawn my nipple out into the shield some then he will almost latch deep enough but then will slip off. We are going to continue to work on it as he gets bigger and opens his mouth more.

I have tried some different holds. I can't seem to find something that works really well yet. I have quite a large chest and I am finding that to be a problem. :( 

I have a nursing pillow now but I borrowed it from a friend. It isn't working out for me so I ordered a new pillow yesterday. I tried using just regular pillows but I can't get them to work at all. 

I am just hoping that this will all get easier as Finn gets bigger and we both get more practiced at it.

I hope you're all having a good day :flow:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy, when both of mine were tiny I always laid them on a cushion or pillow to feed. Then as they get a little bigger to feed they can have their bum on your lap and still reach the boob. When they are tiny it's nose to nipple, tummy to mummy. This is my bed/night feed arrangement. Louis is in the Moses basket right by my bed. He has a folded small blanket under his matress at the head end to raise it slightly. I sleep with two pillows under my head, and at the side of the bed I have my long maternity pillow and an extra pillow. When he wakes I get the long pillow, fold it in half and throw it behind me in an upside down v shape. This supports my back and allows me to sit up enough to feed but lay back enough so I am comfortable. Then I put the spare pillow under the arm of whichever side I am feeding from, and this both supports Louis and keeps my arm in place in case I doze off (which I do frequently). As you know I have spent many nights sitting up asleep half feeding half sleeping like this. My back does get stiff and I wake up with Russell brands hair but its the most comfortable night feeding position I found. I also had the killer nipple, it stopped hurting after cluster feeding stopped.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mrs mig: loool at the russel brands hair!!! I always like your way of putting things!!!

Mindy: omg! Finn is already 3 weeks old!!! Hope you find the right position soon. I use to do the same kind of things as mrs mig. 

Where is kelly??? Thinking of you hun. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Has anyone heard from Kelly?

We're back from holiday now so I'm looing forward to catching up with everyone :) x


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly hasn't been online since yesterday at 11.45am. I bet she's in labour!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've had a text from Kelly, I'll copy it shortly. Just got to read bedtime story! She is in labour but not progressing. Will update in a minute.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks Mrs M hope things start progressing for her soon x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx for the update mrs mig. 
Hope she's ok and she'll get her lil daniel in her arms soon.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So Kelly started with contractions yesterday. They were every 5 minutes and painful but when she went in they said her cervix was still hard and closed. 
They told her the pain was due to him trying to drop, gave her some codeine and told her not to come back until she is screaming in pain. That was at midnight, and at 4 she lost some of her plug. The pain is unbearable for her now so she has gone back in and will be demanding drugs! It certainly sounds like things are happening. Hopefully she will be like me, I never dilated really until my waters broke and then both times it was very quick. Lets hope Kelly can be made more comfortable and will be cuddling Daniel very soon.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big :hugs: for Kelly, hopefully they are doing something to help her now x


----------



## debzie

Ooooh just thought. Would drop by for an update to find the exciting news. Kelly hope all is well and things are progressing well.

Mindy I have large boobs and flat nipples. It was recommended to me to support my boob when feeding and have a really flattened pillow on my lap. I find laying down the best latch position. As for the flat nipples I was told to use my breadtpump to make them stick out or twiddle them a bit. It's been working. Night time feeds I either lie down or sit slightly reclined as I find it easier to latch. You will find what is most comfortable for you don't worry. Xx


----------



## too_scared

Yay for the awesome update about Kelly! I really hope she is snuggling Daniel right now. I hope it is like you Mrs. M, super fast :)

Thanks for the description on how you feed Louis at night. I have a big maternity pillow too, maybe I will have to dig it out again. I was SO happy to get it out of the bed after Finn was born. :haha: I really have to work on the laid back nursing. 

My laptop is about to die so I have to go, but I hope you are all well.

MMM, I hope your vacation was good.

Ummi, I can't believe Finn is 3 weeks old already either!

Hi to everyone!!

Good luck Kelly! I can't wait to see pictures! <3


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Debzie :) I will give your tips a try too! I find using the shield for a bit first helps, but getting him latched after is still hard. I shape my breast with my hand and try to get as much in as I can but he still doesn't open his mouth enough. :wacko: He is growing like a weed so hopefully soon!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for the update on Kelly Mrs Mig.


----------



## pinksmarties

thanks for the update mrsmig.

Thinking of you Kelly and can't wait to see pics of Daniel.

ts - it does get easier as they get bigger. It suddenly seemed to get easier for me around the 6 week mark.

B still asleep! The last few weeks have been really difficult with his increasing night waking. This week he was waking every 2 hours or so and I had a bit of a meltdown at the bf group on Thursday. The nurse suggested he wasn't getting enough hindmilk and that as is feeding during the day not very long he is making up for it in teh night. I am trying to encourage him to drink more from the first so I have to feed from one, switch then back to first. We also decided I would sleep in the spare room and OH would bring him to me. So Thursdat night was 11pm, 3.30 then 8 and last night was 10pm (thinking this doesn't bode well) 3.30 and still asleep now. Not sure if he is just over it or me being next to him and smelling me was waking him up but I haven't had much chance to get into the switch feeding so not sure it could me that


----------



## ginny83

oh how exciting about Kelly - sending lots of positive thoughts her way :) xx


----------



## merristems

Oh great to hear danny boy is on his way hope he turns for her xxxx hugs
Happy easter everyone im off for the weekend to see friends hope you enjoy the four day weekend xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Pink. I am looking forward to Finn getting bigger. :) I'm sorry you had such a hard time lately with B. :hugs: I hope last nights sleep turns out to be a habit for him. I hope you get some sleep soon. Sorry I have no advice about the bf'ing. I wish it was easier for everyone. :( 

How are you doing Ginny?

Enjoy your weekend Merri :) 

I hope you are all well. :flow:

Had a rough night again, Finn doesn't sleep very long overnight yet. One 4 hour stretch where we manage to sleep 3 hours and then 2 two hour stretches, but I only get about 1 hour then. He always takes at least an hour to end up back in bed. :wacko: I have given up on sleep. :cry:


----------



## pinksmarties

big :hugs: ts I know how you feel! Early on I had to go to bed for an hour during the day and let OH look after him and that does help a bit and try to nap when he was napping, but that is easier said than done.

Hope everyone is having a nice Easter


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Pink. :)

I was planning to nap today but I just remembered my inlaws are coming. NOT happy about that. Nothing I do with bf'ing is right for them. They are experts. Did you know his jaundice was my fault? I think the nurse at the desk nearly fell out of her chair when Shawn's dad said that. And then when I told Shawn's mom that Finn was fussy one day the first words out of her mouth were what did I eat to make him like that. Also, I am not making enough milk, that is why he was eating so much. I explained to her it was cluster feeding and perfectly normal during a growth spurt but she didn't believe me. She called every single day asking Shawn if he was eating normal yet. But, this is coming from the woman who let her 2 week old sleep for 12 hour stretches. She knows best. :wacko:

Shawn won't say anything either. It frustrates me to no end. I told him if I say something it won't be nice. 

When I talk to my parents about what is going on with Finn they are supportive and it is great. When Shawn's parents find out (because I don't want to talk to them about it!) they blame me for everything. Just what a ftm needs. Especially when I am already doubting myself so much. :(

Sorry for the rant. I am just so tired and I really don't want them coming out. Shawn won't tell them no because he is their grandson and they want to visit him. But I am his mother and if I don't want them here I should get a say! Argh! Maybe I will take Finn up into the bedroom to feed him and not come back down. :(

Again, sorry for the rant :(

Thinking of you Kelly! Hope you are doing well and snuggling Daniel right now.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope Daniels here by now kelly!

Omg Mindy I'd be furious if my in laws said that :grr: x


----------



## pichi

mindy that is just a horrible attitude your inlaws have! how dare they blame you for things like that! i'd be refusing them in my house i think :nope:

ooo wonder how Kelly is getting on?? hope little :blue: is here :D

evening everyone else :waves:


----------



## ickle pand

Mindy, I agree with the other ladies, what a terrible thing to say to you. You need to get Shawn to stand up for you. If it was up to me, we would have nothing to do with Kev's Dad but its not my decision to make and luckily we hardly ever see him anyway. 

I hope Kelly is busy cuddling and getting to know her little man.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. The visit started off ok but then went down hill. They asked again what I was eating to make him gassy. Then laughed that I had a breastfeeding book, especially since it is called "Breastfeeding Made Simple". FIL actually said "how can it get any more simple?" Then after I ate ONE cookie and FIL said that was the reason why Finn was fussy. 

Shawn will never stand up to them. He is very non confrontational. He tells me to just ignore them. That is what he has always done, just take the hurtful comments and ignore. We had a bit of an argument about it actually and it really sucks because we never argue. :( 

How are all of you ladies today (tonight)? I hope your Easter weekend is going well.

Mrs. M, how did the move go?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

If Shawn isn't confrontational could you not say something to them? It's not right the way they are treating/speaking to you!! :grr:

I'm tired so just about to head off to bed if these BH's leave me alone :lol: x


----------



## too_scared

Shawn would rather I didn't say anything. If they come to visit more often and continue to say things then I will say something. I wasn't overly friendly when the comments were made. I am pretty non confrontational too. We will have to see what happens.

I'm sorry you are having so many BH. I really hope they ease off so you can get some rest. :hugs: When is your scan on Tuesday?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I know what you mean. My hubby is the same, he's not very confrontational at all and hates conflict even if it's coming from me :lol: luckily I don't really care and say what I think :haha:

My scans at 12.30pm, think I'm going to go and see if I can speak to the MW about a HB too providing they're happy with that. I still want to get a sweep at 38 weeks but I think I am leaning more towards leaving induction x


----------



## too_scared

Oh, I really hope you can get your home birth! That would be great :) I am crossing my fingers and toes for you.


----------



## ickle pand

I hope you get your home birth. I'd like one if we lived in a house, but being in a flat we have neighbours above and below us and I think I'd worry too much about what noise I'm making rather than just concentrating on what I'm doing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Baby Daniel arrived just after 5 after a nightmare labour, ending in Csection. 9lb 3. Kelly said he was worth it all! He is beautiful!! Well done Kelly. Xx
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/9B3C3C35-F3B9-4796-B154-F6F5750678B5-2693-0000022D2696410D.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

Aw he's gorgeous. Well done Kelly!


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations Kelly - he's beautiful!!


----------



## pichi

well done Kelly! Hes gorgeous!

seems to be quite a few section births lately!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

He's beautiful Kelly well done, sorry it wasn't an easy Labour but he's here safe and sound now :hugs: x


----------



## pinksmarties

Well done Kelly - congratulations on your beautiful boy!! Sorry it wasn't a good labour but as MM says he is here safe and sound.


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations Kelly <3 He is absolutely beautiful. <3

I'm sorry you had such a hard labour :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congratulations Kelly, well done hun!
Hope you get better soon. xxx


----------



## hopeithappens

Awww congrats kelly hes gorgeous, as others have said sorry you dudnt have an easy time but glad he got here safe and sound and youre bothe well x


----------



## merristems

Congratulations kelly what a beauty well done xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How is everyone? Have you all had a good Easter? 

Whis going to be the next one to pop? Is it my turn next :lol: x


----------



## too_scared

I think it is your turn next, MMM :happydance: Very exciting :)

Merri, did you find out the gender of your LO at your scan? I am sorry if I missed it but I just saw the picture in your avatar now. Super cute!

How is everyone?

Finn had a hard night last night with trapped air. :( We are going to buy Ovol as soon as the store opens today. I want to have it on hand for any other nights like that. Makes me so sad. Gripe water didn't help him last night but this medicine is supposed to help more. He had a giant poop this morning so I hope the problem is passed now. He actually pooped and peed on Shawn this morning! I was up a lot last night so Shawn took him downstairs for me to get a little more rest this morning and when he was changing Finn's diaper he made a huge mess. Heehee! 

I hope you're all having a good day :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oooo I hope it is me next!! I'm so broody seeing all these beautiful bubbas!

Sorry to hear Finn is suffering with wind Mindy :( I hope the Ovol helps tonight :hugs: x


----------



## merristems

hiya ts we didnt find out we decided not to look!! Sorry finn was bad last night wind is the worst!
mmm you are next!!! wooowooooo!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

ts -poor finn. I drink camomile tea in the afternoos/evenings as that is supposed to help with wind (and maybe sleep lol). As you know Ben has been windy since birth really. I also cycle his legs and push both of then up inot his tummy regularly throughout the day too. As B only poos twice a week its usually a lot and I hope he times it right for when OH is around!!

merri - glad the scan went well, team yellow so exciting!

mmm - you next! seems everyone pg seem to be flying by


----------



## too_scared

Thank you pink. I love chamomile tea. I will definitely have to try it. I cycle his legs but I didn't know moving them in and out worked too. Thanks. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats on a great scan Merri! I was team yellow both times, that moment when you find out is undescribable!


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies I've missed you all well I got home last night couldn't stay at hospital was horrid so recovering at home I will read back soon to see what all you ladiescare up too, how is everyone xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats again Kelly. Make sure your resting as much as possible!! Can't wait to hear all about it. X


----------



## pinksmarties

Lovely to hear from you Kelly, hope you and Daniel are doing okay. Take thingseasy, don't do too much after your cs.


----------



## too_scared

Hi Kelly :) so good to hear from you. I hope you are recovering well. Take care :hugs:


----------



## merristems

Welcome home kelly hope your recovery is quick xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations Kelly. Glad to hear you're home and on the road to recovery.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Welcome home Kelly! Welcome to Mummyhood.


----------



## ickle pand

Does anyone have any tips on how to deal with first tri fatigue? I thought I'd be starting to get over it by now. I'm just exhausted all the time and I'm struggling to get basic housework done like cooking a half decent meal or washing clothes. I've given up on ironing for now. DH has been great but he's away pretty much all of next week and then again at the weekend and I'm not sure how I'm going to cope. 

I'd love to be able to take a short nap at work but there's nowhere to go.


----------



## merristems

No answers for you ickle i had dh do everything in my first tri i really struggled too. Nap after work and early nights are my suggestions as is dont do housework unless visitors are coming!


----------



## pinksmarties

Don't stress about the house, so what if looks a little more lived in for a week till OH gets back. I sometimes used to hide in my room at work and lie down on the stretcher beds and although never slept just shutting my eyes seemed to help. Oh, and I used to get some takeaways but not sure what you are doing diet wise in that reagrd.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with merri pink, don't do housework unless visitors are coming. If you can't nap during the day have a little one when you get in from work and make sure you go to bed early too, it will pass eventually :hugs: x


----------



## pinksmarties

what about going out to your car at lunchtime and resting in there?


----------



## ickle pand

The house is a tip. I haven't hoovered in a couple of weeks but I'm still struggling with the essentials like washing dishes and clothes. . I think I'll get a few ready meals and have a couple of takeaways while he's away. Diet has gone completly out the window. I'm not able to look at raw meat and chopping veg is too much work lol! I'm trying to split the jobs into little bits I can do in the evening. I did put on some washing when I left the house this morning, so hopefully I remember to hang it up and put on the next load when I get home. 

I do go to the loo and close my eyes for a few mins. Maybe I should do that a bit more often. Our building is all glass and overlooks the carpark so I'd feel a bit self conscious going for a sleep there.


----------



## ickle pand

Well so far so good on the tiredness side. I thought I'd be good and have fruit rather than junk to stop me having sugar highs and lows but I threw up the 2 apples I ate about an hour apart. I'm not sure why I can tolerate fatty junk food better than fruit lol!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm predicting boy for you then Ickle!! With Edie I craved apples and healthy food, naughty little Louis made me eat rubbish!
I don't have any tips conquering the fatigue other than what the others said.


----------



## pinksmarties

I can't compare with regards a girl but I ate rubbish too! I know how you feel about the house though it has taken me until now really to stop stressing so much about how the house looks and doing bits at a time sounds like a good plan.


----------



## too_scared

I craved apples the whole way through. I ate at least one a day, every single day., I also wanted salads and I usually hate salads. But, I also had to have chocolate every day. :haha:

Sorry I can't help with the fatigue. Other then resting when you can and forgetting the housework, I'm not sure what else you can do. It will get better, though. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks everyone. DH has done a few bits and pieces before he went out tonight so that's helped. I didn't have any fizzy juice today I just had cordial instead so I think that's helped too. 

I've got a page in my spreadsheet ready for gender guesses :) I have no gut feeling either way, but I'll have a guess when I see the next scan.


----------



## merristems

going by this thread im guessing boy ickle!! I craved salty foods early on with mine, then lately chocolate so easter fell at the right time! Apples made me feel icky bananas are my total saviour. I dilute fresh juices 50/50 which is less acidic and easier to stomach, havent fancied an apple in ages, we have three going mouldy in our fruit bowl! I love avocardos too! deff avoid junk food and sweeties as these are just empty calories of no use to you or babs.

afm I had a horrid thing today, early on in pregnancy i had belly button pain it comes and goes but i havent had it for months. Today i had it for over an hour, and it hurts so much i takes breath away and almost makes me cry. it is strething im sure but it feels like the baby is pulling and twisting my belly button inwards it's sooo tender to touch even my clothes hurt to touch. Eventually it sort of poped and then it felt ok again? :/

Hope everyone is chipper today xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Oh that doesn't sound fun merri. My cravings keep changing. I have a Lindt Easter egg that I haven't touched yet but I am a bit obsessed with the giant strawberries you get set pick n mix lol!


----------



## merristems

lol ickle, i cleaned out my car today and was suprised how many bags of salt and vinegar crips and haribo there were!!


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! I'm impressed with myself, I took down the dry washing, hung up the wet washing, put another load in and stripped the bed while my tea was cooking. The clean sheets aren't ironed but they don't stink lol! Next job is sorting which of my clean clothes actually fit me - I'm not ironing anything that doesn't fit. I'm going to close the living room curtains and do it in front of the telly :)


----------



## merristems

Pretty impressive for a tired preggo lady!! I never iron anything especially bedding!


----------



## ickle pand

That's my limit for today, just waiting for DH to come home so we can get the duvet cover on and then I'm off to bed. Feeling much better now that I've got a few bits and pieces done. 

We got a leaflet through the door for a maid service. I'd totally go for that but it's £8.50 an hour!


----------



## too_scared

Merri, I had pain like that too. It scared me enough for a trip to the hospital. The Dr said it was round ligament pain. 

I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Ickle, you got so much done! Enjoy your evening.


----------



## Lozdi

Mrs Miggins said:


> Baby Daniel arrived just after 5 after a nightmare labour, ending in Csection. 9lb 3. Kelly said he was worth it all! He is beautiful!! Well done Kelly. Xx
> https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/9B3C3C35-F3B9-4796-B154-F6F5750678B5-2693-0000022D2696410D.jpg

Working on reading through...

Congratulations Kelly he is gorgeous! :hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Update on Dani and Amie - she's had a rough couple of days with a suspected cord infection. They've had her on antibiotics though so I think that's knocked it on the head. Dani had to stay away because she had a coldsore. They told her one day but I think she waited longer than that just to be sure. She got to massage and change Amies nappy for the first time today. Apparently she was very wriggly and opened her eyes for the first time in a few days. Dani likes to think Amie knew it was her mummy and I agree :) When I'm up in the middle of the night changing a poopy nappy, I'm going to remind myself of this and try to be grateful.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks for the update. Hope the infection is all gone, that's great that Dani got to do some "mummy stuff". You are right Ickle, it makes you incredibly grateful. My little man must be having a growth spurt and he's also a bit unsettled by the move. He has started waking every night when we go to bed, then at 3 and 6 last night, but who cares.


----------



## ginny83

Ickle - thanks for the update, really puts things into perspective.

My MS has been horrible. Ickle, my house is a tip as well! Maybe this one is a girl? The MS has never been this bad before!

Had another scan today - everything measuring on track, 8 weeks. Please keep growing little bubs xx


----------



## ickle pand

Exactly mrs mig. 

Glad to hear bubs is growing well Ginny. Hope the MS eases off soon though.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thanks for the update Ickle, :hugs: to them all.

That's lovely news Ginny, keep growing well little beany :) X


----------



## too_scared

GThank you for the update. It is great to hear that Amie was wiggly and that she opened her eyes for her mommy. I hope the infection is gone.

Yay for a great scan, Ginny. :) Keep growing strong in there little one.

Hope you are all well. :flow:

Still not much sleep for me. I think Finn is having another growth spurt. He was eating every hour or so yesterday and didn't want to be put down. I am ordering a Boba 3g when we get up. I can't wait. I am still quite awkward with my Moby wrap so I am looking forward to getting the boba as it seems easier to work. :)

Have a great day :flower:


----------



## merristems

oh thanks for the update on Dani and Amie, poor little lady i must be so hard to not be with her 24/7.

Great news on the scan Ginny thats so great but sorry about ms!
Sorry for the mummys whos babies are not sleeping much again! eeeek so much to look forwward to!

Im ill today :( horrid cold runny nose headach sore throat i feel like pooh :(


----------



## too_scared

I hope you feel better quickly, Merri :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

Hi ladies, ive read bak as far as I can so far how are all you ladies,typing with one hand at the moment so cant do question marks lol.
hows the move go miggins, must get onto peoples journals
ginny hope the ms eases great news for the scan over the moon for you
merrie sorry you feel poo hope you feel better soon
ickle thanks for the update wow time is flying hope you have a little more energy
pink hows little ben doing
ts sorry you arnt getting much sleep at the min I hope you get more soon
pichi hows the workouts going
ummi hope your doing ok
hope,mmm, loz,debz and everyone I may of missed due to brain being fried how are you
afm things are great I keep looking at Daniel and cant believe hes mine im totally head over heels in love with him, im sure its guna change but so far hes been so good, he only wakes up once during the night I hope this is normal trying to take a relaxed approach to everything so hopefully it stays this way ill put some pics up real soon 
love and hugs kelly


----------



## ickle pand

Glad to hear things are going well with Daniel Kelly :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Glad Amie is doing a bit better and Dani was able to mummy things with her.

Merri - hope you are feeling better today

Hope - great news about the scan and LO is growing well.

Kelly !! so good to hear from you. I am so pleased everything is going great with your guys and only waking once? Wow send some Daniels sleep vibes to Benjamin! Looking forward to seeing pics of him.

ickle - one more day to your scan. What time is it? 

Hi everyone else.

afm - B had his 3rd set of injection yesterday, 3 separate ones poor little man. He cried at the time but seemed okay for the rest of the afternoon, maybe a little more crying so gave him some calpol before bed. He woke at 10pm then slept right through till 5am! I didn't though :wacko: combo of OH bouncing around the bed and snoring and expecting B to wake any moment and increasing big boobs so I couldn't lie on my tummy!


----------



## ickle pand

It's at 11.30 so 24 hours to go :)

I had a crappy sleep too. Going to have an early night tonight since I'll be up and about earlyish tomorrow.


----------



## too_scared

Yay! Thanks for the update, Kelly :) it is wonderful that Daniel is waking only once a night. 

Ickle, I am so excited for you and your scan. I can't wait to see that announcement on FB tomorrow. :happydance:

Glad that B slept so well last night, Pink. I hope he confines with that trend. :)

Finn has a stuffy nose and I am a little worried about it. We are using saline drops and the nasal aspirator but it is still quite congested sounding. Poor little guy. I hope it eases off soon.

I hope you are all having a great Friday. :flow:


----------



## merristems

Yeah kelly great to hear an update! Glad youre doing well and dan is too xxx


----------



## ginny83

Glad to hear you and Daniel are doing great Kelly :)

TS - hope Finn's nose clears up soon. I was always (still am) to use a nasal aspirator - plus I don't think they as common to use over here? I know a few people that use a humidifier/vaporizers - might be worth looking into? I keep meaning to get one when I see one on sale. I also use a eucalyptus chest rub on M when he has a cold, when he was a baby we'd put it on a tissue or on the outside of his singlet so it wasn't touching his skin. We didn't use it on him until he was around 4-5 months old though, not sure if it'd be OK to use with a 1 month old


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Great to hear from you Kelly! You sound like you are doing so well. You are a natural! The move went ok, hectic and we still have boxes every bloody where. 
Louis is doing really well. He has just discovered his hands and he's fascinated by them. He can pick up the toy that hangs from the toy bar on his bouncy chair with both hands now too. He is clingy and not as good at settling himself as his sister was. He much prefers either being cuddled or rocked to sleep. I'm not used to it! I just used to put Edie down, kiss her and walk out of the room. But he is adorable. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/21133850-6461-45D6-AEBD-2EA2DFCEF1CB-6910-000006DC29D41764.jpg


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Ginny. :)

We have a humidifier as well but didn't use it last night. I was starting to get worried I wouldn't hear him over the sound from it. :wacko: Plus, our bedroom is quite big and I am not sure if it was helpful the night before because of that. :( I will use it again tonight. I am hoping his little nose will be better by tonight but that might be too much to hope for. He has no fever or anything else so hopefully it passes really soon. Everything like this makes me worry about allergies. I don't know what I would do if he was allergic to my dogs. :(

And, wouldn't you know it, the little monster had his best nights sleep yet. He went 5 hours, 4 hours, and now another 4. Too bad I am wide awake waiting on him now. Also, too bad he is up between 45 minutes to and hour and a half each time he is up. :wacko:

How are you doing, Ginny? How is the ms? Are you still able to get those pills that helped you? I really hope it eases soon :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Louis certainly is adorable!! I want to smooch that little face of his <3


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy it's great. I kiss him and he giggles, proper belly laughs.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly: glad everything is working ok! Give a big cuddle to Daniel from us! Hope your feeling ok after your c-section. Having your newborn baby is such a wonderful feeling, isn't it? 

Pink: hope Ben settles soon and you both can get some well deserved rest. Those injections really disturb them don't they?
My two sons have had all their immunisations, but having done some research, I'm starting to wonder if it's all that good? And at the same time, there is always a what if?

Mrs mig: poor little Louis, and poor you *hugs* 
How are you finding your new house? 

Ickle: try and get some rest as much as you can, and delegate when possible. I know it's not always easy. Please copy/paste your fb annoucement on here, cant wait to see it too!

Hi merri, mindy, ginny everyone else. 

Afm: I'm doing ok, feeling much better. I had my follow up appoitment at the epau, it went ok. I updated more on my journal. So hopefully back to actively ttc after af comes (hope she doesn't :D)
How's everyone else?


----------



## pinksmarties

Louis is such a cutie!! I can't get any pic of B smiling as as soon as I put the camera on him he becomes all serious lol! Hope you get sorted soon, maybe just put things in cupboards roughly to were you want them to get rid of the boxes then reorganise later. Its great to see them doing those things like grabbing their toys!

ts - I think its only natural to worry. B had a bit of a cold at 10 weeks and with his eczema I was getting worried he has asthma (as I do). When do you get checked over again? I am not sure nasal aspirators are much used over here. Glad he is sleeping longer hopefully soon his waking time will reduce a bit. Can Shawn take him away during those times so you can get a bit more sleep?

afm -got my hair cut this afternoon it was desperately needing it as I haven't been for more than a year. I kept putting it off not knowing how B would be whilst I was there. Lets hope he isn't too bad when I go to the dentist next week. We are going to a mummy and baby showing of finding nemo 3d next thursday so looking forward to that.

Just wondering when people first took their LO's swimming?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It seems i missed a few posts when i wrote earlier. 

Mrs mig: Louis is soooooo cute !!!! 
Moving house is really exhausting! When you're done packing you have to do it all over again, the other way round!

Thanks ickle for updating on dani and aimee. It seems she is getting getting stronger despite the infection. Go on little fighter! Hugs to both of you.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Pink :flow:

His next check up is on the 16th. I have spoken to the dr about his stuffiness and the dr suggested the saline drops. He seems a little better this morning. Hopefully it will get better soon. 

Shawn does get up to help me, a lot!!, but he goes back to work on Monday and I have to make sure he gets lots of sleep then. Last night he changed his diaper and snuggled him to sleep and I got a little extra sleep. I hope that Finn is able to get back to sleep faster from now on. It will make a world of difference if we can only be up for 30 minutes rather than an hour and 30!

I _really_ hope B doesn't have asthma! Lots of no asthma vibes coming his way! 

Hi everyone :flower: I hope you are all having a good day!

Oh! One quick question. What temp does it have to be outside so we can take Finn for a walk outside in his stroller? If we bundle him up nice and warm? I am worried about his little face getting cold. Today is beautiful and sunny (before the storm coming tonight :growlmad:) and 6 degrees. I would love to take him for a short walk, about 20 minutes. What do you think?


----------



## merristems

Ts im sure you can take lo out now if he js wrapped up snug read this article i found about babies in stockholm www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21537988 hope link works xx

Louis is a right little dude love his hair xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mindy I have taken Louis out in all weathers. I had no car and had to get Edie to Playgroup. I just dressed him warm, snowsuit and hat on, 2 blankets on the pram and he was fine. In Sweden people leave their babies outside to nap apparently! In the snow! 
Pink I think I first took Edie swimming at 4 months. I used to take her to weekly Aquababes lessons. We loved it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Merri, sorry I didn't see you had posted about the Sweden thing as well!


----------



## pinksmarties

Yep I went out in all weathers from when he was born. I think he liked being so snuggle warm in his pram! Getting some sunlight/daylight also is supposed to help them start to regulate day/night patterns.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Haha we read the same articles ladies!! 
Same advice from me Mindy. Ds1 was born in february, took himm outside the first time when he was 15 days old in the snow. As long as he is well wrapped up it's ok. Sure he'll love it.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :)

I can't imagine letting Finn sleep outside! That is completely crazy to me. I have relaxed A LOT with my craziness but I still have to have him where I can see/hear him when he is napping. 

I don't have anything that is like a pram. I have a "travel system" that has the carseat attaching to the stroller so there is no where that he can actually lay down. He will have to be sitting up, bundled up in his carseat. When my carrier comes and we are both comfortable with it I will walk with him in that and Shawn will take the dogs.

We didn't get to walk today. Finn is having a sleepy day and I didn't want to disturb him. He is eating every 1-2 hours during the day again. I wonder if he is sleeping more today because of the stuffy nose? It has been stuffy for a while now but it is worse since yesterday. I also wonder if he is going through a bit of a growth spurt again. It is pretty good, though, because he will eat a lot during the day and sleeps well at night. 

Thanks again for your help ladies. Next non rainy/snowy day I will bundle him up and take him for a walk :)


----------



## ginny83

Ummi - I'm pretty strongly for vaccinations, I know it's a highly emotional topic though. To me it's simply a case of the diseases that it helps prevent outweigh the risks/side effects of the jabs. Not only that they help protect children that aren't old enough to be immunised yet. 

There is so much information out there (especially on the net) that is both for and again, and unfortunately I think a lot of it isn't based proper science. 

This website is a for vaccinations so it kinda disproves some of the arguments that people have against vaccinations. Even if you don't believe in what it's saying it's easy to see how people can twist information to make it suit their arguments. https://antiantivax.flurf.net/


----------



## ickle pand

Baby is perfect. Measuring 12w4 and now everyone knows :). So happy I keep tearing up. Pic isn't the best as baby was jumping about like crazy :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yay!!!! I thought you might be a bit further ahead. I'm so thrilled for you!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Woo hoo yay for being able to tell the world! so glad you had a great scan. So happy for you to be able tp share this with everyone now.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's great ickle!!! Woohoo! Come on little jumpy baby!!!


----------



## too_scared

Yay Ickle!! Such happy news :happydance:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ickle: what was the fb annoucement then? Dying to know!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

It said "After over 5 years of trying, one very sad loss and a lot of tears, I'm over the moon to be able to announce that our baby is finally on the way, due in October".

I've been overwhelmed with all the lovely messages, phone calls etc that we've had today. My poor Dad couldn't text me back straight away because he had tears running down his face and they've known as long as we have lol!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Omg!! It's lovelyyyyyy!!!! Wish you the best with lil bean, lots of dirty nappies!! ;-)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's a lovely announcement ickle :happydance:

How is everyone today? x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

So busy these days! It's so nice getting the house sorted. We are getting through the boxes and bin bags slowly but surely. It's so hard with Edie and Louis to get stuff like that done. I love this house though, I've got so much cupboard space, ideal for hoarding all my crap that had no place to hide in the old place :haha:
Put a pic on Facebook of Louis in his owl hat that lovely Mindy made. I'll post it here if anyone didnt see it.


----------



## ginny83

Ickle- lovely fb Announcement, I'm so happy for you!!

MrsM- would love to see the pic of Louis with his hat :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/7E6939ED-7CE6-41B0-8557-CD7BE33A9285-9318-0000091357C99BAC.jpg


----------



## pinksmarties

He is just so gorgeous!! Love the hat Mindy made!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The hats beautiful, Mindys brilliant! Caitlin loves her hat and always gets compliments on it wherever we go x


----------



## too_scared

Louis is just about the cutest little thing! <3 I'm so glad you like the hat. :)

It's great that your house is starting to get all packed away. I hope once Edie gets back to playgroup it will be easier for you. I'm so happy you like the house so much. It must be so nice to be able to settle and not have to worry about things like your bathroom. 

How are all you ladies today?

Finn slept for 5.5 hours straight last night! It was very weird. But, after that he was awake for 2 hours. So... :haha: I didn't get much sleep due to waiting for him to wake and engorgement :wacko:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Gorgeous boy in a gorgeous hat!

Mindy: those sleepless weeks can seem an eternity, but like everything they get better. Finn will settle soon to something more barable for you.


----------



## ginny83

Louis is so cute!! And the hat is gorgeous!

M has regressed with his sleeping lately. He only wants to sleep in our bed now and refuses to go in the cot. So now we have moved the cot into our room in hopes to get him at least out of our bed again. He has a big boy bed too, but simply just gets out of it and runs to our bed.


----------



## too_scared

That sucks, Ginny. I'm sorry I have no advice but I hope it gets all worked out soon. :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

That's not what you need while you've got MS etc. Hope he settles soon.

AFM - we opened our freezer last night to get out some chips for tea (DH cooked steak and it was amazing! Still drooling thinking about it). Anyway we discovered that the door hasn't shut properly and our ice cube trays had all melted and then refrozen. We decided not to risk keeping any of the food, especially with me pregnant so it all went in the bin, apart from the top tier of our wedding cake. Took hours to get all the ice off. A big lump fell down and broke my favourite bowl. I've tried glueing it back together but I don't think it'll work. 

I've had a sore hip for the past week or so. I put it down to standing at the gig last week but that should've eased off by now. Kev jokingly said its sore because I'm pregnant. It's too early to be SPD isn't it?

DH is now away with work until Thursday. Missing him already. We're giving my nephew some extra pocket money to come and clean out the cats litter tray so as least I don't need to do it. 

Off to work to let HR know I'm pregnant and tell my boss that the cats out of the bag now :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

SPD tends to occur in the middle months but it could be the start of it, I think MissMm is the expert though. So sorry to hear about your food and your favourite bowl. Good that you got someone to do your litter tray (Edie calls it a glitter tray :haha:) Mark doesn't even do ours so I had to do it all the way through. Good luck with work, hope it goes ok. 
Ginny I hope you get the bed situation sorted soon. I've been lucky with Edie she has always stayed in her own bed but I don't think Louis is going to be as easy. He isn't a lover of his Moses basket and some nights moans to come out but he doesn't actually want a feed, just a cuddle. If he could he'd spend all night being held, asleep with my boob in his mouth. Sometimes I fall asleep feeding him, and it happens, and that's his ideal.


----------



## ickle pand

Some of the food had been in there for ages so its been good to have a clear out. I'm most upset about the Ben and Jerrys lol! Glitter tray sounds much nicer lol


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Love the glitter tray idea! Wish my cat had a glitter tray instead of a litter tray. 

Sorry for the food you had to throw away, but even without being preggo, that was the safest thing to do. Sorry for the bowl too. I hate it when I break something I really like. 
My mum used to paint on plates, bowls, cups etc... I am so so careful with those things she made, I'd hate myself if I broke one of those!!


----------



## debzie

Morning ladies trying o catch up quickly. 

Ickle your Facebook announcement made me cry I'm so so happy for you. Sorry about the freezer n bowl. I went to see red hot chilli peppers at 11 weeks it so and my back and hips paid the price too for a few weeks. 

Mrsmigg glad you got moved I still have boxes to deal with 10 weeks on in the garage. They can wait. I love your pics loius is such a cutie. Love the hat. We synced again the other night 12 3 and 6 lol.

Hi ummi great to hear your back to it hope the witch stays away.

Ginny sorry about lo. Hope he starts sleeping soon Emily was horrendous until she sarted nursery. Hugs. 

Kelly thanks for the update glad things are going well and your so lucky with sleeping only one feed per night wow so jealous. 

Mindy yeah for sleep putty you didn't benefit. Hope the snuffles go soon. 

Missmoo hello Hun xx

Sorry if I missed loads that's all my brain can focus right now. 

Isla is doing well still following the 75th centile and was 12lb 11oz on Friday 59cm but the lengths not accurate as s wouldn't co operate. Sleep wise we have had some tough nights she settles fine at about 8-8.30 then wakes at 12 3 and 6 ish. Bad nights she will cat nap unsettled between 3 and 6. I have been putting her in bed with me. 

Emily has chicken pox started Saturday and she is now covered plus Chris has gone back away to work. So I ave my hands full at the moment. Will catch up when I can


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Debzie: sorry Emily has got chicken pox, it's not nice at all. Hope Isla doesn't get it. Ds1 had it really badly, and last year it was ds2's turn. I expected the worse but it was actually really mild for him, just a dozen of nasty spots and that was it. Whereas ds1 had a fever, was crying and he thought he was ugly :(
Sorry for the bad nights too, but well done Isla for growing nicely!


----------



## merristems

Oh Ickle you made me cry today, im sooo happy for you and kev, many congratulations on the great scan xx My spd started early, i didnt know what was wrong for ages, then at 12wks woucher! So it cold the beggings but equally it could be a sore hip from dancing!

Mrsm louis is just sooo handsome im loving the hat Mindy made him too cute!
Sorry need to catch up been away all weekend but hi all xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I wrote a lovely long reply on my phone this morning and it disconnected :grr: :lol:

Ickle I've suffered with severe SPD since 14 weeks ... although it didn't get really bad till around 22 weeks. SPD can occur from 8 weeks as it's the hormones that loosen the bones/ligaments. The pain your describing sounds a little like sciatica to me though. I know I have just recently started with it again, it starts in my hips and radiates down my right leg. I can't lie on my right side anymore it's so painful.

I'm not sure if it's the same protocol in Scotland but here we have to self refer to the physio so give your MW a ring and ask about seeing a physio as they will be able to tell you if it's SPD or not. I've found my SPD is worse in the back of my pelvis and my pubic bone as opposed to my hips this time.

Hi Debz, :hugs: for poor Emily, I bet she's feeling really sorry for herself too poor thing. I seen a little girl in the hospital today with chicken pox so it's definitely doing the rounds! I'm glad my 2 have already had it!!

How's everyone else?

Got my date for induction :happydance: I'm being induced next FRIDAY! So 10 days ... EEKKKK!! I've got to go in for my normal monitoring on Monday and they will also do an internal and see if they will be able to break my waters, if they can't I have to go into hospital on the Thursday to get the prostin, if they think they can break my waters they will just send me into hospital on the Friday and break them then :happydance: so glad things are finally falling into place. Now I need to sort out OH's paternity leave and the kids childcare rota! x


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow! not long now MMM. I hope they can break you waters for you rather than use the prostin. Have you been induced before?

ickle - hope it isn't the start of spd and just energetic dancing.

Debzie - hope Emily gets well soon and Isla lets you get a bit more sleep.

Hi merri - hope oyu ahd a nice weekend, where did you go?

ickle - bugger to lose af the freezer food but as you say better to be safe than sorry and big grr to losing the ben and jerrys!!

Hi everyone else.

afm - B's sleeping seems to be getting worse. every 2 hrs 15 mins last night. He had his injections of Thursday and even the HV suggested a bottle of formula so I could get a rest/OH help out. My nipples are beginning to get sore again so I have had to use my shield for the left side today. Also his naps are getting shorter, he managed only 15 minutes this morning. Crying lots at the moment, me not Benjamin! On a good note though (and I hope its related to the increased feedings and may now stop!) is that he rolled over from tummy to back and has done a few times today! I haven't put him on his tummy much as he hates it but I do try. I though he might roll as he keep lifting his bottom up and pushing up with his legs. He also keeps trying to grab things with his feet like they are connected to his hands - very funny to watch


----------



## too_scared

Wow MMM! How exciting!! :happydance: I also hope they can break your water and that you don't need to be induced.

Good boy on the turning B! I really hope this sleeping craziness ends soon, Pink. :hugs:

Sorry Emily has chicken pox, Debzie. :hugs: I hope she isn't too bad off with them. I hope Isla doesn't get them.

Hi to everyone. I wanted to respond more but Finn is stirring. Hope to get some time soon. Take care!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmm: i can't believe it's so soon (well soon enough for you I'm sure). How are you feeling? At least the good thing with induction is that you can get everything sorted out before you go to hospital.

Mindy: Finn is surely keeping you busy!! 

Pink: well done Ben for turning over!!


----------



## ickle pand

So exciting MMM!

Well done Ben :)

My pain is in my hip but at the back, just above my bum. It hurts when I walk, use the pedals when driving, and when I bend over.


----------



## merristems

:wacko: Sounds like the sacrum ickle thats how mine began.
:happydance: mmm 10 days!!! Sooo exciting xxxx
Pink sorry ben isnt sleeping well again gerr hope he settles soon, teething?
Mrsm woop on the move!


----------



## ickle pand

Oh dear. I've just realised that a few of my problem joints have been playing up. I just put it down to arthritis and not being on any meds. I've got an appointment at rheumatology coming up at the end of May but I'll mention it to the midwife when I speak to her next.


----------



## merristems

Good plan xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Pink I've not been induce before so I'm really nervous! Wow well done Ben for turning over!!

Ummi I'm feeling exhauste. I am so so tired right now I feel I could sleep for a week it's hard to do in the Easter holidays though :lol: 

Ickle that definitely sounds like SPD ask your MW for a referral x


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not actually sure when my next appointment with the MW is. Probably sometime after my scan, which is next Tuesday.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Have you not had your 12 week scan yet? If not you should see the MW then or at 16 week's but you should have a contact number for the MWs x


----------



## ickle pand

My scan is in another town because I opted for the NT scan and the machine here isn't quite sensitive enough. It'll be done when I'm 13weeks by my LMP which means I'll be 14 weeks according to this latest scan. 

I'm going to phone the midwife tomorrow for advice.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies sorry ive been quiet I just don't know where the time goes, I will have to read back mmm how exciting cant wait
ickle fantastic scan news xxx
pink reall y hope ben settles soon, ive been topping up with formula as mw said to do so as my nipples were so sore due to bad latch settling down now and doing more and more feeds on my own ,never thought it would be this hard, I feel really guilty I feel quite down don't get me wrong Daniel is the best thing that has ever happened to me but I feel like I should be really happy and I feel so tearful at the moment dam hormones, hope all you ladies are ok will catch up soon xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Hugs for the baby blues Kelly. You're doing so well. You'd only be letting him down if you weren't feeding him anything. I've seen loads of good advice about breastfeeding in the breastfeeding section here. Might be worth a look if you get a minute. 

Don't be too hard on yourself, you're tired, hormones are all over the place, and in charge of a tiny new human who's confused with this big world. You're doing brilliantly. 

I hope your parents are helping out around the house so that you can concentrate on Daniel and getting enough sleep.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ickle for the kind words I still cant believe its real ita all a bit of a whirl wind,my parents went home and oh mum went home was glad when she did as she was bossing me around and making me feel so inferior with Daniel,


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Kelly :hugs:

I know just how you feel. It does get better, I promise. The darn hormones are the worst. But they pass. But, if you stay sad for a while it would be a good idea to talk to someone. I was crying a lot, every single day, but I feel so much better now. The crying only lasted about 2 weeks. Come here to talk or vent anything at all. We are all here for you. I hope you feel better soon. I bet Daniel is just perfect. I can't wait to see more pictures.

Also, like Ickle said, you have nothing to feel bad about. You are doing your absolute best and Daniel is so well cared for and loved because of you. :hugs:

Sorry I can't comment more now. I am supposed to be sleeping. I have been up since 3:40 am. Finn is sick :( we were at the hospital this morning with him. He has bad nasal congestion and some in his lung. No meds for him, just saline solution in his little nose and watch for a fever. He stopped breathing a few times only for a second or two, this morning. He has a chest xray. Poor little guy. :(

Hope you are all well.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big big :hugs: Kelly hopefully it will pass in a few days as it's most likely just your hormones.

Oh no poor Finn Mindy :( big :hugs: for you both and I hope he recovers soon, it's awful when they're ill as there's nothing you can do :( x


----------



## ickle pand

I'm glad she's gone now Kelly. That's def not what you need when you're learning how to be a mummy, especially when their ideas are usually so out of date these days.


----------



## debzie

Kelly don't be hard on yourself one thing they don't tell you is after having a section it takes a lot longer for your milk to come in. Plus breastfeeding is bloody hard to master and even when you think you have it you still have problems. I put far too much pressure on myself to bf Emily and ended up with pnd and giving up. Just go with it if he bp needs a top up so be it. Hugs. 

Mindy that's awfull must have been so scary hope he picks up soon. Xx


----------



## pinksmarties

big :hugs: Kelly You are doing brilliantly and ignore the crap from your mum. Bf is SOOOO hard but either way you are doing the best for Daniel whether it be bf or ff or combination. As TS says I too know exactly how you feel, even now with the sleep deprivation I cry lots but the first few weeks were definitely the worse - IT DOES GET BETTER!

TS - big :hugs: to you too. Poor Finn hope he get better soon and that allows you to get more sleep.

Hi everyone.

afm - after going from every 2 hrs waking at night he just woke twice last night - doubt it will last but you never know. I have the dentist tomorrow so hope he is sleeping or settled whilst I am in there.


----------



## pinksmarties

started typing that post ages ago but B has been a bit grumpy and not napping well this afternoon.

Kelly - Debzie is right it took nearly a week for mine to come in fully but you'll get there.

I have started a parenting journal and put my birth story on, I am trying to put the link in my sig.


----------



## pinksmarties

Link is there now if anyone wants to read.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies I feel like im letting Daniel down by giving him formula and seem to be beating myself up over it just want the best for him.
Mindy really hope finn is doing ok xx
Pink how was your night?
time seems to fly at the moment its crazy but the best feeling in the world is being a mum I adore my little Daniel xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Kelly do NOT beat yourself up for giving him formula. Yes breast is best but as long as he is getting fed it doesn't really matter :hugs: I have never breastfed and both mine are fine ... well they are pains in the butt today but :haha: :hugs:

How's everyone today? 

Here's a few of the bump photos that hubby done for me :cloud9: 


Spoiler
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/P1100659BWMedium_zps2fca3878.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/P1100649BWMedium_zps6e73a8e8.jpg

x


----------



## pinksmarties

just a quick ona as going to dentist. 

WOW! MMM those pics are wonderful, absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope the dentist goes ok Pink ... won't be long before you'll be taking B too!! I can't believe he's 4 months old already!

I know I'm biased but they are really really good, especially considering hubby isn't a professional photographer although he does love it as a hobby, he just doesn't get much time to do it :( X


----------



## merristems

Great bump shots mmm lovely lighting xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Lovely pics MMM!

Kelly Daniel is getting BM, he's just getting formula as well. Beating yourself up isn't going to make bfing any less painful so try to relax and enjoy it. I've heard that bottle feeding them in the same hold, possibly with skin to skin contact can help supply and will give you the same connection to him.


----------



## merristems

22wks today ladies im so tearful!! Its just bonkers!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 22 weeks Merri! X


----------



## ginny83

MMM - beautiful bump photos!!

Kelly - please don't beat yourself up about the formula, you've already done the most amazing and important thing by bringing him into the world healthy and safe!


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 22 weeks Merri! Not long to go now until V day :)


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies for some reason my thankyou button doesn't work so im doing one big THAAAAAAAAAANKYOU XXXXXXXXX not sure what I would of done with out you guys its crazy none of us have ever met but at times feel so close.
mmm lovely pics crazy I miss my bump lol
merrie not long till v day
ickle how you feeling
pink how did dentist go
ginny how you feeling
hows everyone else


----------



## ickle pand

I love how supportive this group is. We need to have a parenting group (maybe a closed one) for us all to graduate to so we don't lose touch. 

I'm not too bad Kelly. My back is sore though so I'm going have a bath tonight. I keep finding myself sleeping on my back for some reason. Never used to do that.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies!

Kelly: *hugs* dont worry too much about bf, I'm sure you're doing a great. BF is not easy, parenting is not easy either. People tend to forget how hard it is, or maybe they want to believe that they never had any problem when they had their babies decades ago! Don't be too hard on yourself. xxx

Somewhere down the line I must have missed your pics Mmm. Where are they? I checked 5 pages back, can't see them?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

They're on page 600 Ummi I spoilered them so those who didn't want to see didn't have to :)

How are you and the boys? Have they enjoyed their time off? X


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh! They're lovely! Silly me! Lol! Well done to the model! And the photographer too!

Thanks, kids are good, full of energy! They are home-educated, so they are always half-working and half on a break! Lol! 

We just had the green light for our move, so hopefully by next week all will be sorted. I updated a bit more on my journal, cause it felt like a very long battle with the council. Will keep you posted.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you :) 

I don't think I could have the patience to home educate :lol:

How have I never realised you have a journal :dohh: :lol: x


----------



## kelly1973

I agree ickle that's a good idea


----------



## kelly1973

wow home educate fantastic


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi everyone!!! 

Trying to remember everything apologies if i forget something

Ickle yey for the great scan :happydance:

Miss mmm not long for you now and theyre gorgeous pics 

Mrs m love that photo of louis in the owl hat gorgeous

Mindy hope finn is feeling better that must of been so scary for you

Pink hope ben is settling down again for you bless him

Kelly totally agree with everyone else to not beat yourself up over topping up with formula aslong as hes being fed, ive ff kieron and ryan and theyre both fine

Afm kieron decided to completly cut down on his milk so started weaning him about 2 weeks ago, tried him with a pear the other and was less than impressed :haha:, cant believe hes 5 months on fri hes getting so big went to meet my friends new little girl the other day and hes not far off the height of her 1 year old :haha:

Hi ginny, ummi and anyone ive missed 

Heres a recent pic of my littlest man
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ummi2boyz

It's because it's a new journal mmm! Lol! 
I don't always have the patience, believe me, but I'm working in it. Actually they are better behaved when they are busy working on something than when They play together! Lol! 
But if you are interested in home-ed, don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Nearly 5 months?! Time is flying hope. He's gorgeous :cloud9: x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hope: what a gorgeous little bumblebee you have there! ;-)

Kelly: i meant to comment on your avatar pic: Daniel is lovely!! 

That's a nice lot cuties we have in this thread. Can't wait to see the next ones!!


----------



## merristems

Handsome boys you lot have bred i wonder what sex the next lot will be?

I like the idea of a parenting forum when lo arrives, not sure how much time i will have but i dont like the idea of us all disppearing into the ether once los arrive, plus there are still ladies waiting for their rainbows from our little group.
Ummi glad council gave you the green light xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Are you finding out the sex Merri? I think you're having a boy and me a girl :)


----------



## merristems

No we didnt find out sex ickle, we want a supprise but i think boy always have plus i think we dd exactly on ovulation day so more likely a boy. I think girl for you too!!

Ladies a dumb question about bbs my cup size only went up one size so far im fitting a 36b cup fine at mo, but the width is too tight, i brought two extenders which are both at their limit! I dont want to keep buying bras! As i have never really had bbs what should i do? go up a cup size to a C and down a band width or is it just trial and error til i find one that i fit in!?!


----------



## ickle pand

Get fitted Merri. Most women wear the wrong size bras and a fitter will be able to adjust the straps perfectly and suggest what style gives you the best shape.


----------



## merristems

I know i guess im a bit shy! Its a dumb childish hang up i need to get over but because im small i have always felt self concious of my little chest :(

Baby likes icecream tonight! Bumping about now!


----------



## ickle pand

The fitters in Markies tend to be older women, which I always find more reassuring then if it was a young perky woman, like La Senza. You don't take your bra off in front of them, they'll measure you with the one you have on and then bring you bras and leave while you try it on, then come back and check the fit. A good fitting bra will make the most of whatever you have.


----------



## ginny83

Had my weekly scan today :)

Bub measured 9 weeks - which is perfect, and I could see him wriggling a little bit and little arm and leg buds :)

Here's a pic of the scan. It's the not the best, but the head is to the right and the little thing that looks like a balloon on a string is the yolk sac and umbilical cord

https://i49.tinypic.com/2i95t7t.jpg


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab scan news ginny and great pic - seeing all these pics is making me want to be pg again! Can't believe I am thinking that!

merri - I agree with ickle although I never got remeasured as I had some bigger bras from when I lost weight but I did buy a couple of cheapy sport type bras.

Hi everyone!

Off to see finding nemo 3d this morning at mum and baby screening.


----------



## too_scared

Awesome, Ginny! Perfect little gummy bear <3

Happy 22 weeks Merri :) I agree with Ickle, you should definitely get fitted. I am super extra shy but it wasn't so bad. The women do it all day and are very professional about it.

I know there is tons I'm missing. I'm sorry. I actually had a big post typed up on my phone yesterday morning but somehow managed to delete it and haven't really been able to get on since. I'm sorry :(

Kelly, you are doing awesome. Sorry your mum was being like that. Shawn's parents are like that with me. I'm glad your parents are gone home. :hugs:

It's 430 and I have been up since 255. Got to try to get more sleep. Thank god for the angel care monitor or I would be too scared to sleep at all thanks to this cold. Or at least that's all I am hoping it is.

Enjoy the movie Pink! :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful scan pic Ginny. Im so glad everythings ok :) x


----------



## ickle pand

Beautiful pic Ginny :)


----------



## kelly1973

fab pic ginny over the moon for you xxxx
pink enjoy your film
gosh these hormones are poo crying way too much this isn't like me at all


----------



## Lozdi

It takes a while for all those hormones to leave your system Kelly, its ok to cry it out. :hugs: If you feel its too much you can call your midwife and let her know how your feeling. Please don't feel bad about topping up with formula! As long as Daniel gets fed thats the main thing and sore nipples arent something you can just ignore, it bloody hurts! Try leaving some milk on them to air dry that can help. When the soreness passes if you want to stop the top ups you will have to offer the breast alot before the top ups, as then the demand will create the supply. Flapjacks are epic for milk making, when mine dips I eat a bunch and then the next day milk goes nuts. 

Sorry for my rubbish post rate, I am beyond crazy busy! I'm still here though!


----------



## merristems

Aw ginny great scan news and jelly bean ;)
Thanks for bra advice ladies went and got measured today at mothercare because i wanted to order our push chair it was half price plus 15% off in their sale! Got new bra its the same size as myothers but nicer fitting! Doh! 
Enjoy film pink
I hope your hormones settle downkelly must.be crazy whirlwind of emoitions going on.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks loz off to asda to indulge in flapjacks
merrie glad you got sorted exciting news on pushchair


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly: those hormones are awful! I wonder if crying is washing them out of the system??
If that can make you feel better, I had to stop bf with ds because I could manage bf and ff at the same time. I was crying my eyes out everytime I had to give him a bottle. But 10 years down the line he's a perfectly healthy little boy (who thinks he's a teenager who hasn't had his growth spurt- or so he says). I know these moments are tough though, but your little Daniel will be ok and will love you the same whatever you do. 
The ladies have given you some pretty good advice here, so I have nothing to add. 

Loz: nice to see you. Thx for the flapjack advice,it may be useful in the future. 

Yeah for the new bra merri! 

Ginny: lovely pic! I like the balloon attached to a string. Maybe that's why kids live them so much! Hehe!


----------



## pinksmarties

Great to aee you Loz - are you weaning Lil fella now?

Kelly - I cried everyday for 6 weeks (or more!). as loz says flapjacks are good, its the oats in them that help so eating porridge (not the readybreck/3minute microwave packet ones though) do the same thing.

merri - glad you got a new bra, it maybe that the same size but different style is what made the difference.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi all. Pink, hope you enjoyed the film. 
Ginny congrats if I haven't said it already on the scan, love the picture. 
Loz, good to see you. You have just given me an excuse to make flapjack today. 
Kelly, the hormones are bound to be all over the place. Inbox me your address, I've got a couple of bits for you. 
MissMm, one week to go!! Exciting stuff! I imagine with two little ones already knowing the date you will be going in takes a bit of the stress out of it. I know my main concern about labour this time round was for Edie and whether she would be ok if it was the middle of the night. 
Hope, keiron is coming on a treat! We have made some handsome boys on this thread! 
Sorry for not posting much either, just been crazy busy too. We are looking after that dog again (the one who nearly ate the preseed Pink sent me) and Edie and Louis are both asleep and the dog is making a noise!! 
Mindy hope you are doing ok, are you feeling a bit more relaxed? I don't think you ever totally relax.
Merri good news on the bra. I was about a B cup this time last year, and ended up going up by about a cup size a week in early pregnancy. I'm about an F cup now. I know once Louis is weaned and I'm down to a couple of feeds a day they will shrink again.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmig - the dog that eats post! Typical both kigds are asleep and there is still something making noises! Have you finished unpacking? Everything is sounding so good in your new house.

afm - had a great time at the pictures, there was about 5 babies and their parents and all behaved superbly. I have started my period again yesterday, not sure the last one (only 3 weeks ago!) was really AF as it only lasted 1 day. This time is heavier and more painful like I used to be. I think B has a bit of a cold as he is all snorty and bunged up sounding, OH also has a cold/sore throat for the last 4 days so he probably got it from him.


----------



## ickle pand

I think I'm going to take my own advice and get measured this weekend. My slightly bigger boob is busting out of the biggest bras I have so its time for some new ones.

I'm just exhausted today. I took yesterday afternoon off because I was tired. Had a nap, went to bed at 9 and still woke up tired. I'm wondering if I'm anaemic. My diet has been terrible lately so I'm going to try and improve it to see if it helps. Steak and spinach for tea tonight! I'll mention it at my scan on Tuesday too. I've checked and I have the telltale pale mucous membranes. I don't want to self diagnose though and take something without speaking to the midwife first.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to see you Mrs M, hope the moves going well. When does the dog go back?

Ickle I still haven't been fitted for a bra :blush: I just kep buying the next size up :lol: although I have only gone up 1 size ... I should robably get the next size up but as I'm not BFing hopefully they'll go back to normal in 2-3 weeks time! As for the tiredness it definitely does sound like you could be anaemic. They should be able to give you a blood test when you have your scan and ring you with the results. I was put on iron tablets at 10 weeks by 12 weeks I was ok. I went back on iron tablets at 30 weeks and have to stay on them till I've had LO now. Be prepared for funny bowel movements :rofl:

Pink those screenings sound great! They brought them out after I had had Thomas so I'd love to go and try this time :) Sorry AF has showed :( hopefully she'll be kind on you. Poor B hope it doesn't bother him too much.

I'm shattered as usual and didn't sleep too good again last night. Lazy day in the house today, I'm just going to put a film on for the kids then I'm going to have a soak in the bath. We're off out for our last child free night in a good while with friends for a meal x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies!

Pink: the weather is not helping at all. We all get runny noses and it surely is not nice for little ones like Ben. 

Ickle: add some orange juice as well. It hasn't got any iron in it, but helps absorbing the iron in other foods you take. Lentils are a great alternative too. Ds2 was slightly anemic when he was 15 months old, he did not need any supplement, but the doc advised on adding more iron packed food on his diet.


----------



## ginny83

I'm surprised they don't automatically check your iron levels? It's standard over here with your first blood test

I had low iron stores with Max and I was extremely tired! My iron was also low a couple of months ago when I had it checked - I started taking iron tablets up until my MS started getting really bad. I'm just waiting to hear back about my blood test results to see if I need to go back on them or not. 

what's pale mucous membranes by the way?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmm: just seen your post: yeah for lazy day! I love those! Lol


----------



## ickle pand

Maybe they did check it Ginny, I just haven't been back since then. Is it part if a full blood count?

Mucous membranes are the tissues that excrete something so the inside if your eyelid, your gums etc. They go pale when you're anaemic. I remembered this from doing animal care at college lol!


----------



## ginny83

I never knew that Ickle! 

I know it's ferritin levels that indicate your iron store levels, not sure if they look at it during a full blood count? I think you can have normal red levels cells, so technically your not anemic but have low iron stores - which will make you tired. Always worth asking about it at your next visit :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It was my ferratin levels that were low when they said I was anaemic so I guess they do check for them in the bloods x


----------



## ickle pand

It's not a conclusive sign but its a good indicator, especially with other symptoms.


----------



## pinksmarties

Usually with FBC they would check Fe levels. I was using spatone, iron rich water (taste like watery blood yuck - used to add it to OJ as like you said helps absorption) as my Fe levels were a bit low towards the end. I was a bit sceptical about it but it worked for me as they were back up to normal by the CS. 

What Ginny says is true too.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for that pink. Can you get the iron rich water anywhere?

ETA - I googled it :) Going to get some tomorrow and see if it does the trick.


----------



## debzie

Ickle I used spa tone and had no problems with my iron levels until the last few weeks if pregnancy. Mixing it with fresh orange helps the absorption also steal clear of and caffeinated products before or after you take it as this stops the absorption. Guinness also helps but I don't have any until later on. You can get low alcohol version now. I know many abstain from alcohol though in pregnancy. I had a can a week mixed with lemonade it also boosts prolactin level apparently. 

Hi all bit sleep deprived this morning so can't remember much. 

Isla had her first jabs yesterday as well as her 8 week check. Check went well everything is normal. I have a very strong little girl. Jabs nicked her she was twisty all day and night despite infant paracetamol. Seems better this morning. Here's a pic for those not on Facebook.

Isla Jessica 9 weeks yesterday. Nearly fills the Moses basket but is lost in her cot as it is a cotbed. X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kelly1973

debz shes stunning xxxxx
ladies Daniel has a really sore bit where his leg crease is near his winkle im using sudacream is this the best thing or is there out else as its mega sore?


----------



## too_scared

We use burt's bees baby bee diaper ointment. It works wonders on Finn's bum. It smells so good, too. Only problem is that the lavender oil separated so you have to try to squish the tube a bunch to mix it back in. A tiny little bit goes very far. I hope Daniel feels better soon.

Isla is beautiful. <3

Sorry I'm not on much, no sleep at all here with Finn's cold. He seemed to breath even worse last night. I am so very tired. 

Hope you are all well :flow:


----------



## debzie

Kelly as he gets chubbier you will have to keep an eye on all his creases. I bath Isla on a night and then talk them so I know they are dry I top n tail on a morning and do the same. I also use burts bees you can get it in boots over here and sudocream. Also nappy off time is excellent. 

Mindy hope the cold clears up soon. Xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Debzie: Isla is really gorgeous! And her name suits her so well! 

Ts: sorry for no sleep. Hope Finn is getting better soon. How do you clean his nose with the saline drops? When my babies had a cold i used to wash their nose with it. Tilt their head on the side, empty 1/2 a 5ml bottle of the solution in the nostril, same in the other nostril. Takes everything out. Baby won't like it, will settle down quickly when he can breathe better. 

Kelly: if he is really I'd advise to leave him bare bum for a while (just a bath towel on top so he doesn't wee everywhere and repeat that quite often during the day. And use sudocreme when you put the nappy back on. You can also try "bum bath" in salted tepid water and then dry him well. That should do the trick.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Ummi. :) I have just been putting a drop in each nostril before each feeding, as per Dr directions. Then I use the bulb syringe if things sound bubbly. Usually nothing comes out because most of his problem is post nasal drop :( the saline does help to open his sinuses, though.


----------



## merristems

Hi all trying to remember everyone!
Pink glad film night was fun what well behaved babies :) 
Debz, beautiful lilttle Isla just lush
Kelly maybe Weleda Calendula cream- natural organic goodness use after bathing make sure he's dry like others say air is good.
Ickle Spa Tone is what the recomend for iron levels its fast acting unlike tablets, mix with orange juice, everyone i know is on it during pregnancy! If you feel that tiered im sure it will help to boost iron levels. Tieredness will pass in 2nd tri woowhooo!
Ts hope Daniel is feeling less snotty have tou tries a drop or two eucalyptus in a bowl of hot water and placed under his bed at night may help?

Afm Just been sorting baby clothes again, getting them organised into 0-3months jumpsuits, body vests, tops, bottoms, outdoor wear! I had a little embarrassing thing happen too-i was sat on a bean bag so bladder was a bit squashed and i think i peed myself without even realising!! Oh the joys!!!:wacko:


----------



## ginny83

We use sudocream or Lucas Papaw Ointment on Max :) 

Isla is beautiful!


----------



## too_scared

Do you ladies think it is ok to take Finn for a walk outside today with his cold? It is sunny and about 5 degrees. We will bundle him up good. I was thinking I would take him in his carrier.

Is this a good idea? Get him some fresh air? The walk will be 20-25 minutes.


----------



## merristems

I think fresh air will be good for him make sure he is cosy. I always breath better if im out side with my colds xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We just used sudocreme with the kids Kelly but nappy off time also helps :thumbup: 

How's everyone else doing? X


----------



## merristems

Interesting about porridge and milk supply, oats really are a little miracle cure arent they?! I love porridge have it most days and i make oatmeal baths because dh has eczema and he lo es its soothing goodness. My bbs seem bigger again today!! May e should have waited for that bra!


----------



## ickle pand

Mindy I think the walk will do him the world of good. Often your nose get blocked because the tissues are inflamed and swell, not just because of the mucous, so the cool air will help reduce the swelling and make it easier for him to breathe.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Ickle :) we didn't end up going :( the wind picked up. Snow in the forecast for tomorrow. Hopefully we will get our walk soon!


----------



## ickle pand

Aw that's not good. Wind chill factor makes a big difference doesn't it?


----------



## ickle pand

I spent part of this afternoon playing with the crib my Dad made 38 years ago. It's so lovely. Mum made bedding for it and its still in great condition just smells a bit musty but you'd expect that after a decade in a loft. There's a pic of it in my journal if you want a wee look.


----------



## too_scared

Off to check out your pictures... :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hope you get a walk soon Mindy :hugs: When will the snow disappear?

How's everyone today?

Another lazy day for me ... getting as many in as I can before little man arrives! This time next week we should be snuggled up at home with little man :cloud9: it's so surreal! X


----------



## ickle pand

That's so exciting! Who's next to give birth after you? Merri?

I was going to go to a Jack and Jill market today but my friend can't go with me so I think I'll just stay home and get stuff done around the house. 

I started on the spatone last night, it's got an odd taste. Think I'll keep going with it though and see if I notice any improvement. I'm also going to make more effort to cook decent meals. Hopefully as I get more energy it won't be such a chore.


----------



## merristems

Mmm pack those lazy days in you need all the rest you can get xxx
Ickle thats lovely your folks have your crib still, my parent kept ours too, it needs a paint up but seems pretty good i love the idea my brother sister and me slept in there! 
Eek i guess it is me next, bit of a wait though until lo arrives xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yup I think it's Merri who's next!!

The crib sounds lovely I love family things like that. Will you pass it on to your LOs when they grow up too? X


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'll definitely be passing it on. My brother and I slept in it, 3 of our cousins, my mums friends little boy and my niece.


----------



## kelly1973

that's so nice off to check out the pics xx
mmm not long now


----------



## ickle pand

Update on Dani and Amie. Amie's had a bad day. She has an infection that she's struggling to fight off. I think they had a very bad afternoon. She's stable now but her lungs are struggling with either the infection or being on the vent. She has a PDA too (short explanation is that de-oxygenated blood is mixing with oxygenated so her body isn't getting enough oxygen) so it's making things harder for Amie too and she may need surgery in another hospital for it. I think they're waiting to see whether its the infection or the effects of the vent before they decide a treatment which will be more antibiotics or steroids.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Send our love to Dani and the family please Ickle, really hope everything's ok x


----------



## ickle pand

I will do MMM. It just doesn't bare thinking about. It's bad enough that they lost Lucy, and the 3rd triplet early on. Hope they can get Amie back on an even keel soon.


----------



## too_scared

All my best get well vibes to Amie. Hugs for Dani and her family.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thanks for updating. Send her our love and get well wishes. Stay strong Amie. xxx


----------



## usamom

Hi ladies. I just spent a long time reading through your thread. What a lovely supportive group you have! Love that you are all at different places in your pregnancy journey.

I'm cautiously pregnant with my second child. My first after a late first/ early second trimester miscarriage. It's definitely scary- but I'm feeling more assured with every scan.

Best wishes!


----------



## too_scared

Welcome to our little group usamom. The ladies here are wonderful and super supportive.

Got to take being PAL one day at a time so you don't end up crazy. PMA goes a long way :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

Welcome to our group usamom :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Welcome Usamom :hugs: 

How is everyone today? Any plans?

I'm just getting ready for my hospital appointment, having an internal to see if they can break my waters on Friday if not I have to go into hospital on Thursday for induction!! Will update when I can x


----------



## pinksmarties

Fingers crossed MMM everything is ready for breaking your waters.

Hi and welcome usamom - as TS said take it one day at a time!!

afm - I need to pop to Debenhams to get MIL a scarf and slippers for her birthday on Wednesday. The weather here is glorious but a bit windy so trying to do some wahing too - exciting stuff!


----------



## ickle pand

The weather is lovely in Aberdeen too pink. I hope it stays. 

I've got my workplace risk assessment this afternoon. Can't think there's musth to check given that I sit at a desk. 

Good luck MMM


----------



## merristems

Welcome to the group usamom xx
Mmm hope youre ready and raring and body says all systems go for you xxx
Happy shopping pink x
Ickle watch out for papercuts!

Afm bubs has had a quiet few days so rocked out the doppler fo9r the first time in ages, found heart beat it was funny because bubs must have been above my phemeral arturey because i picked up both of our hb at same time! He/She was swooshing about merrily and dh was chatting to it through my belly and it gave him a wollop! Its pretty laid back though only really notice it when im still of after eating.


----------



## ginny83

Still early days Merri - movement will get more and more regular :) I didn't even start feel M until I was over 19 weeks!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with Ginny Merri, I didn't really get a definite movement pattern till around 24 weeks?

How are you Ginny?

Ickle hope the risk assessment goes well ... they may well talk about getting you a pillow to make you comfortable and supports for your wrists too!

Happy birthday to your MIL for Wednesday Pink, it's my FIL's birthday on Wednesday too :lol:

Hospital went ok, I'm not favourable at all so I need to go into hospital at 10.30am on Thursday for prostin so hopefully by Friday evening we will have little man here :D X


----------



## ickle pand

You never know, you might be favourable by then or you might go into labour yourself. Sorry for asking again but what's the reason for them inducing you before your due date again?

I didn't get my risk assessment, the QHSE advisor has a cold and didn't want to pass it on so it's getting done tomorrow morning instead. Not sure I'll get wrist supports - I don't really need them and I already have some at home because of my arthritis. I think I might ask for a back support though.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I doubt I will be by then the ME said my cervix is hard and closed she couldn't get any fingers at all in. They're inducing me because of the obstetric cholestasis they aim to have obs chole babies delivered by 38 weeks as there's an increased risk of stillborn after 38 weeks apparently. 

Definitely ask about the back support tomorrow hope it goes well x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Welcome usamom. Congrats on your pregnancy and well done for reading through the thread! Hope you'll find yourself comfy in here.

Merri: glad everything is ok. Maybe you're a bit busy to notice some if the movements.

ickle: for my risk assessment they did offer me the first aid room if I needed a rest (never dared to use it though) and I could have a trolley to carry my teacher's stuff around. They might offer you the same kind if support, depending in your needs. 

Sorry if I missed anyone. I'm exhausted. we are moving today. I'm in the new house with the kids waiting for DJ to come with our stuff. I'm trying to imagine how I can make it my little nest. It's nice and big enough for the moment even if I get pg, so we can hope to stay longer in this one.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds lovely Ummi, hope it goes well :hugs: It's great being able to make your house a home :) x


----------



## ickle pand

We don't have anywhere I could go for a rest but I'll see what they say. 

Glad to hear you're getting settled into your new home :)

Glad to hear they're being cautious then MMM. Can't wait to see pics of your little bundle.


----------



## too_scared

hi ladies :)

Sorry I haven't really been on here much lately. Busy with a sick little boy. So much worry. Finn has a viral infection in his lung and congested sinuses. Poor little guy. He had another chest x-ray today and the dr seems happy with it. He seems more himself the past few days except for his stuffy nose. His lungs have sounded clear the whole time and he hasn't had a fever so hopefully everything will continue to get better. 

Even with this cold he is still eating like a champ and was weighed today... ready for this... he is 10 lb 2 oz!! Our little chunker! Haha! 

Oh, I have also started a parenting journal. I am not sure how often I will be able to update it but I will try. My birth story is there, it is a super long read, I don't blame you for not reading it! :haha: The link is in my signature. :)

I hope you are all well! :flow:


----------



## pinksmarties

I hope Finn gets better very quickly poor little chappie and yay for his weight gain! Super mums milk is doing him the world of good!!

Ummi - hope you are settling in okay to you new home.

MMM - 1 more day to go!! I still hope they manage to break your waters. You'll be a new bigger family by the weekend - exciting.

ickle - when is your next scan?

hi everyone else.

afm - taking B to the Drs this morning. His skin keep flaring up especially on his cheeks. The HV yesterday though he had grazed himself it was that bad. How she thought he would get a graze on his face I'll never know! I had been using oilatum from the hv but it wasn't helping much and bought burts bees baby bee cream from amazon that has helped on his body but with the cough and cold this weekend I think it has made it flare up again.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

10lb 2oz?! OMG wtg Finn, that's some amazing feeding he's doing there Mindy :lol:

I've signed up to your journal I will read the birth story when I have more time as I'm just quickly catching up with everyone before taking Thomas to nursery and my friend coming :lol:

Thank you Pink :) The prostin will hopefully help me dialate enough to be able to break my waters on Friday :thumbup: I can't believe our journey to meet our little man starts tomorrow and by the weekend we'll be a family of 5 :wacko: :cloud9:

Oh no poor B :( Do you think it could be eczema? I know Caitlin's is really bad when it flares up :( Hope the doctors can help.

How's everyone else? x


----------



## ickle pand

I had my scan yesterday pink. Forgot to update here. All went well except she couldn't get a good enough picture for the NT test. The midwife wasn't great, she barely spoke to us and was all business. Glad that wasn't our first time seeing the baby. Babies measured 13w3 yesterday which is 4 days behind the last scan but the scan had a higher frequency and the pics are much clearer so I assume its more accurate. There's a pic in my journal along with a gender poll :)

Next scan now is in 7 weeks.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad everything went well ickle. Did you mention to the MW about the pains you've been having? Sorry she didn't seem very interested :( X


----------



## ickle pand

No I didn't. My hip's eased off quite a bit and she wasn't that nice so just left it. I might mention it next week when I get my bloods done. They couldn't do them yesterday because I have to be at least 14+1.


----------



## pinksmarties

I got bloods done at my 12 weeks scan (I was 13+2 I think) Shame the mw was not nice, miserable woman, she should know how important people find the scans are.


----------



## pinksmarties

MMM - my sister is a skin cancer nurse specialist/derm. I only mentioned it to her this week and she said it was eczema, clsssic signs especially on the cheeks. Just watched a video on baby centre which suggested bathing baby in diluted bleach - argh!


----------



## ginny83

diluted bleach! geez that sounds harsh!!

goodluck with the next couple of days MMM :)


----------



## merristems

Oh ts sorry fin is so poorly i hope he gets better soon, but great weight gain will read you birth story asap!

Pink bleach omg are they mental?? My dh has eczema and his dematoligist gave him a prescription to get Aveeno on nhs. It is brilliant as it isnt A water based cream which eczema sufferers tend to be allergic to. It is made of oats and the collodial in oats is amazingly soothing, you can buy it in boots and its on offer at the moment. Also i make a porridge bath bag for both of us to use it easy and soooo good for skin, all you need to do is get some oats blend them into a powder pop it into a bit of scrap cotton and tie into a bundle. Chuck it into the bath give it a squish about to release the juices! Trust me dh raves about this you can rub the little pouch all over skin gently squeezing out the creamy juice.

Ickle sorry mw was a dragon some of them really are pants, going to see the pics in a mo.
Mmm woop for tomorrow i hope that it is a speedy induction for you both will be thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Apparently it has to be done in the 2nd tri if the scan doesn't work out, otherwise it would've been done yesterday. Not sure what difference a week will make but they're the experts.

Diluted bleach?? Bloody hell! I've heard coconut oil is good for all sorts of skin problems like eczema, nappy rash etc.


----------



## merristems

Pink i thought of some other things! We switched our washing powder to Ecover when dh skin flared up badly about 9 years ago now, if your not already using a non bio washing powder then this is very important because eczema is super sensitive to chemicals, burt bees is probably perfect, check what you bathe him in too, if it has laurel sulphates in ingredients give it the boot, these are what you wash up in! We use Dr Bronnner sensitive baby wash dh loves it. If you have a wholefood shop or similar thesy sell it usually, it is pure castille soap, weleda do a great calendula wash for babies too!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Diluted bleach :wacko: :saywhat: they have some crazy ideas!!

That's strange they couldn't do your bloods Ickle ... I got mine done at my 12 week scan too! x


----------



## too_scared

I don't even use diluted bleach on my floors! Eek! I agree with Ickle, coconut oil is wonderful (and yummy too! :haha:) I use it for everything. That is what I am putting on my stretch marks (which I barely had any until delivery... :wacko:)

Ickle, here they won't do the blood work until you are in your 16th week. 

MMM, I am so excited for you. I have my fingers tightly crossed that your cervix cooperates and you can get your water broken on Friday and you have your LO in your arms by Saturday morning. :hugs:

Sorry I have missed so much, ladies :( I can hardly get on my computer anymore and I find it so hard to type things on my phone. 

I hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Update on little Amie - she's free of infection but has to get an op on her PDA in Glasgow then hopefully transferring back to Aberdeen afterwards as they've been in Dundee since before Dani gave birth but its dependant on bed spaces.


----------



## merristems

Oh great news on Amy i hope that theyget to move back to aberdeen soon too and the op goes well what a little fighter xxx hugs to dani x


----------



## ickle pand

It'll make a huge difference to them since they live in Aberdeen. Dundee is about 65miles away. Must be spending a fortune on fuel, let alone the time spent travelling.


----------



## merristems

Is pda a heart condition? Sorry if you already said, i might have missed it.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it is, sorry I thought I'd said. Here's an explanation https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health/health-topics/topics/pda/


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Big Day ahead for you Mmm! Loads of positive vibes you way! zzz

How's everyone else today?
I've read everything but I'll come back later to comment when my phone is fully charged, cause this is driving me nuts!


----------



## kelly1973

excite day mm cant wait to see pics xx
hey ladies how are you all


----------



## ickle pand

Thinking of you MMM and wondering if you're still inn labour or have him on your arms :)


----------



## merristems

Update, mmm had baby noah at 4.32am 6lb12oz a speedy deliveryxx


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations MMM!! Fantastic news :)


----------



## too_scared

Yay!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay Congratulations MMM and hello baby Noah!! Can't wait to see pics. Hope you are are doing well.


----------



## kelly1973

Whoop whoop congrats mmm can't wait for pics


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks for the update. 

Congrats MMM!


----------



## hopeithappens

Yey!!!congrats mmm :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all were on :cloud9: and still in shock haha!! X


----------



## merristems

Awww its just brilliant what a super mum xxxx cant wait to see photos xxx


----------



## debzie

Congratulations again mmm. X


----------



## ickle pand

Ladies, where can I get maternity knickers from? All the ones I've see are quite expensive, certainly a good chunk more than the multipacks of normal knickers you get from the supermarket.


----------



## ickle pand

Update on Amie. She's been transferred to Glasgow today and it looks like she's getting her heart operation today as well. She's having all the pre-op checks done. Hopefully once she's had the op she'll get on much better and won't struggle with breathing so much. I'll update again when I hear more.


----------



## too_scared

Lots and lots and TONS of good vibes Amie's way. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats Mmm for little Noah! What a beautiful name! And yay! For speedy deliery!!

Thanks Ickle for updating on Aimie. Lots of positive thoughts her way. Dani: thinking of you. Xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I have everything crossed for Aimie. 

Noah and I need to stay tonight due to him not being able to regulate his temp but we should be home tomorrow. Here's a little pic. 


Spoiler
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/IMG-20130419-WA0005_zps4549e1f5.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats MissMm!! He really is adorable!


----------



## hopeithappens

Hes absolutly gorgeous miss mmm 

Thanks for the update ickle sending tons of positive vibes her way


----------



## ickle pand

He's gorgeous MMM :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just seen on Facebook Amie has had her op and is doing well!!


----------



## ickle pand

So glad. Hope they get her back to Aberdeen soon.


----------



## ginny83

Hope Amie continues to do well. Dani must be so looking forward to the day she can just get her home!

Noah is beautiful!


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww MMM he is just gorgeous!! Another boy with lots of hair!

I saw Dani's update too, so glad the op went well.

Ickle - I never bought mat knickers, most of mine just sat under my bump. I did look into them as a having a bit of extra support but like you was put off by the prices so I can't say if they are worth it or not.

merri - thanks for all the info about B eczema. I already use non bio for his washing but will give the oats a try. His body is looking much better its just his cheeks and head mainly just now. I'll just keep slapping on the cream (I got diprobase but mainly using my burts bees). OH confirmed to be going away in July for 4 months, getting a bit freaked out about that. I really need to get back to the dentist for the teeth shield thingy as at this rate I'll have no teeth left!


----------



## ickle pand

I already have a flabby belly so I don't really want anything sitting under the flab, if you know what I mean? Maybe it'll be better when I've got a bump that's firmer than the flab lol! I'll have to have a hunt for some. The cheapest Mothercare has is 2 for £8 which seems a lot for knickers. 

You'll cope fine when your DH is away. The lead up to it and worrying about it will be much worse than him actually being away. You do most of the care for B as it is so that won't be much different, and you have us to lean on if you need a moan/virtual hug.


----------



## kelly1973

mmm hes gorgeous lots of lovely hair,
ickle don't laugh I just wore mens pants so comfy lol
just been to docs with Daniel he has reflux and now has gaviscon hope it helps soon as he hasn't stopped crying poor lil man,
hope your all ok xx


----------



## ickle pand

Poor wee Daniel. I hope the gaviscon helps him. 

Men's pants are the wrong shape for me lol! Maybe I'll just get some of the stretchy seamless ones though.


----------



## kelly1973

happy 14 weeks ickle cant believe your a lemon already xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Men's pants!! Ace! I never bought maternity pants either time, just bought the quite full fitting ones from M&S a couple of sizes bigger than my usual size and they were lovely and comfy. In fact I'm still wearing them :haha:


----------



## too_scared

Happy 2nd tri Ickle!! :dance:

Hope you're all having a great day :flow:


----------



## merristems

Mmm he is just lushious xxxx

Positive thought for baby amie glad her opmwent well love to Danni
Ickle i would buy full briefs from m&s or similar, i dont see the sense in forking out for pants! 
Pink im glad ben is getting better so difficult when eczema flares up. Also im sure you will be fine when dh goes away but it must be daunting :(

Hi all hope your all enjoying this great bit of weather! I have been sunbathing in my garden for two days im sun burnt! Sucks being ginger! Xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies

Happy second tri Ickle! Yay!!!!
I never bought maternity nickers. Just did like mrs mig (it seems mrs mig and do lots of things the same way!)

Pink: i was about to suggest oat bath too for little Ben, but I'm a bit late! Lol! I think you got perfect advice here. I don't know if this product exists here, but in France they sell some soap and shampoo with oat. It's an excellent product for eczema sufferers, including babies. It's really soothing (even used it for ds1 chicken pox). It's called "avoine realba". So if you know someone going there, ask them to bring you some from the chemist. (I don't when I'll go there otherwise I'd have offered to bring you some)

Kelly: hope the gaviscon does the trick!

Merri: sorry for the sunburn, however ginger is gorgeous!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies!

Some of you already know it. 
I have just updated my journal with...


Spoiler
:bfp:


----------



## too_scared

YAY!! Best news ever! :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Wow ummi that's fab news just going to your journal now:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Awesome news Ummi!! Praying this is your rainbow, lots of PMA for you.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow congrats Ummi that's brilliant news!! I really hope this is your rainbow :cloud9: x


----------



## kelly1973

bloody brilliant made p fo you xxx


----------



## hopeithappens

Fantastic news ummi :happydance:


----------



## ickle pand

Hello ladies. How's everyone doing?

I'm still feeling tired bit the midwife I saw yesterday for the second tri screening blood test said my iron levels are normal so it's probably just normal tiredness for this stage. I'm going to keep taking one sachet of spatone a day since I'm not eating brilliantly and it seems to have made a difference. I get to start aqua natal this Monday. Very excited but I'll need to find a swimming costume. 

I had to follow DH to the garage last night while he dropped off his car to have some work done to it and we'd seen a car that's just what I'm looking for so we spoke to the salesman (who is the brother of one of Kev's mates and Kev has also been dealing with to get quotes for a big order of brand new vehicles at work). He gave us a value we're happy with for trading in both of our cars and the remaining amount we could pay off in 2 or 3 months. Definitely don't want to take on more expenses just now! We'll be better off since DH won't be paying for his car anymore and the insurance is half what I'm paying now. Just need to test drive it now. It was in the garage having work done last night but it'll be ready tonight. Excited! 

I went shopping at the weekend and got fitted for some bras, I'm up from an E or and F to a G cup lol! I'm so much more comfortable now. And I bought huge big granny knickers which again are so comfy. I've bought some clothes too but I'm struggling to find trousers that fit my shape. I think I'll just stick to leggings and long tops/little dresses.

Oh and we've bought a single bed for the babies room. It's one of the ones that has a fold out bed underneath so it can be two singles or a double. Think it'll be handy for if Kev ever needs a break from being disturbed or if I want a nap during the day with the baby, as well as giving us options if people come to stay. 

My dad finally has a date for getting his knee replaced. He's been waiting for months, even though they'd done his pre-assessment checks etc. He tried phoning the number on his letter from the clinic but it'd either ring and ring or someone would pick up and then hang up. In the end he had to write to his MSP, who just so happens to be the first minister for Scotland. 

Right I've written a novel. I'd better out this in my journal too lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's good Ickle. I'm pleased you got the car sorted. I struggled with trousers in pregnancy too, though I tend to struggle with them normally. I got a pair of lovely soft stretchy maternity jeans from H&M that I wore mainly with the two tops I sent you, or I wore them with leggings. I wore those jeans until Louis was about 9 weeks old when they sort of disintegrated :haha:
I had the same thing with the exhaustion I thought I had low iron and I didn't. I just think its normal, pregnancy exhaustion is like nothing on earth. People say pregnancy isn't an illness but for most of the first tri, some of the second, and late third it bloody well feels like it is. At least later on you look different so people sympathise and usually you are on maternity leave so you get to rest (well you do if you haven't got any other children), in first tri you just have to get on with it. You should start to feel better soon.


----------



## ginny83

I find trousers hard to wear too. I worked in an office when I was pg with M. I wore either the leggings/dress combo or leggins and stretchy skirts. I also found a lot of those oversize/long white shirts were in trend so I just wore them as maternity shirts - they were great. 


Usually I have my weekly scan on a Thursday, but today's a public holiday so the clinic is shut. Feeling so nervous about everything now and won't get my next scan til next Thursday when I'll be 12 weeks. My morning sickness overall has gotten a bit better - still there but not as bad. Besides that though I don't feel pregnant - like I don't really very anything that unusual in my uterus area. That's normal though yeah?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I felt like that too Ginny. You are starting to get to that weird phase before you feel any movement. Hope the next few weeks fly for you.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah I'm chuffed I'm getting a car with a lot less miles and now we can start picking a pram and car seat etc. 

Thanks. It really is like nothing I've experienced before. I've been fatigued with arthritis but this is more like someone's been slipping me sedatives. 

I'm actually wearing the white and red stripy top today. It's so comfy and flattering.


----------



## ickle pand

I don't feel much at the moment Ginny. Just the occasional stretching feeling but that's it. Apart from the tiredness I'd forget I was pregnant.


----------



## merristems

Cor ickle you have been busy! Im sorry youre still fatigued it must be sooo annoying to feel like that still i think by 15wks my tieredness was gone, its back again now though! 
Ginny im sure youre ok like mmig said its wierd until you feel deffinate movements
I discovered by accident that if i wear my regular legging back to front they are like maternity ones, result!!

I had a wobbly week, my sister had a siezure on monday first time ever, it really scared us all because she drives for a living thankfully it happened before she set off to work. Shes being referred to a neurologist and is signed off work for a month. She is totally wiped out by it, headaches still and lack lustre. Very scary.
I dont know if its related to feeling stressed but baby has been very active, its lovely feeling daily bumps, dh had a good kicking the otherday too when we were reading a bedtime story to skippy, so happy he finally felt it! 
I've been busy stripping my old cot ready for an upcycle, it is taking me ages but i hope it will be worth it. I found some lovely purple butterflys i want to paste onto it but do you guys think its wrong for boys to have butterflys?! I cant decide if i should wait and see what we have!


----------



## pinksmarties

Merri - I thought about butterflies too for B's room. When he is under his play gym he loves looking at the butterflies hanging and now gets really frustrated that he can;t reach them. You are the ones seeing the cot so you put what you want on it! :hugs: I hope your sister is okay and they get to the bottom of the seizure.

Ginny - :hugs: I hope next week hurries along so can get your reassurance again seeing bean on the screen. There were times when I wouldn't have realised I was pregnant in early 2nd tri - I know its difficult but keep the pma.

ickle - When I first read your post I thought you bought your baby a single bed!! Major forward planning - lol! So glad you got a new car, we did that too and its a great feeling now you can look at seats etc. I also thought you had bitten the midwife!! clearly reading the post first thing this morning after a poor sleep isn't the right thing for me to do!

Hi everyone!

afm- B seems a bit better today with his bad cough, weepy eyes and blocked nose with a snot moustache. I am just going to book for the waterbabies course starting next week, however I will miss the first one which is a bummer as we are heading down to my dad for a long weekend. We are going to see my brother before he heads off to Florida for his wedding. We decided not to go, although now its closer to the time it maybe that we could have gone but when I had to make the decision early on I wasn't in a place with myself or looking after B to think it would be okay.


----------



## ickle pand

LMAO @ biting the midwife! This might end up being the baby's first single bed but it's mostly for us and guests at the moment. 

I've had someone ask me if I want to go and see a show at the theatre in January and I couldn't commit to even that, let along a transatlantic trip so I think I'd have been the same.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally normal Ginny :hugs:

:hugs: for your sister Merri that must have been so scary! I don't think it's wrong to have butterfly's it's whatever you feel comfortable with. I seen a baby girl (6 months) in the supermarket the other day dressed all in blue :D

Hope that Ben's cold starts to go soon Pink. I'd have been the same with the trip too. When is the wedding? Could you maybe see about getting a last minute flight if you really want to go.

How's everyone else?

Noah was weighed yesterday and he's gone from 6lb 12oz to 6lb 4oz. It is within the 10% weight loss but I need to try and get more milk into him. He's just not fussed on it at all :lol: He's such a laid back baby he had his heal prick yesterday and didn't even flinch never mind cry :lol: I've managed to get 4.5oz in him since 9am this morning so far. Going to try him with another couple of ounces around 3.30/4pm. I'm having to wake him for bottles as he's just not waking. He's going around 6 hours on a night but I'm sure that will all change soon! x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Mmm: sure Noah will put all that weight back on. Try not to focus too much on that though. 
How are you doing?

Merri: sorry for your sis, hope she gets better soon. I find butterfly totally ok for a baby boy. I'm sure whatever you choose will look gorgeous. 

Pink: I was about to suggest the same thing, try and check for some last minute flights. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm fine Ummi, a little tired but fine :) Finally got my painkillers too so I managed to sleep a little better last night! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry to hear about your sister Merri. I really hope she makes a full recovery and it doesn't affect her work in the long term. 
Ickle, I don't blame you for not committing to the show. Louis is almost 4 months and no way would I be able to have that sort of night out just yet. 
Pink, I really hope Ben is better soon. It's so tough when they are poorly and you feel so helpless. 
MissMm it sounds like Noah is doing great, sure he will pile that weight on soon enough. Edie dropped quite a bit in her first week, you can't help but stress a bit about it can you? 
Kelly, Hope, how are you both?
Re butterflies if you like it, do it. He will probably be out of the cot at 2, and the Spider-Man / Thomas / Ben 10 or whatever things won't have become that much of an interest by then! Poor Louis is surrounded by Peppa Pig, Hello Kitty and Disney Princesses at the moment. He also has often been seen with a pink muslin draped over him, and Edie has 3 plastic pelican bibs which I am not going to bin just because they happen to be pink. Bless him :blush:
Afm, had a couple of slightly better nights and feeling a bit more human. I imagine I will get him settled again and it will be time for his 3rd set of jabs and we will be back to square 1 again. 
In other news, I am cutting down Edie's naps to just a couple a week as she was using nap time as an opportunity to poo in her pull ups rather than the toilet, and also because she is going to be doing 3 full days at Playgroup in September so I need to get her used to it. It is working, she seems to have got to grips with pooing in the toilet, and we made it to a Thursday afternoon stay and play group that we haven't been able to go to for almost 2 years because of her naps. She enjoyed it and it was great for Louis as well.


----------



## ginny83

Merri - sorry to hear about your sister, that must be very scarey! I wouldn't worry about boy/girl themes - babies don't care :) I'd be careful about sticking on butterflies though in case when bubs is a bit better they pull them off. 

MMM - happy 1 week Noah :)

AFM - I put a long entry in my journal, but basically I managed to get a scan today :) Measuring 11+1 and looking good :)


----------



## ickle pand

Great news Ginny. Glad you didn't have to wait 2 weeks for one, especially with 11w5 being one of your milestones to pass.


----------



## ginny83

yeah it would have been nice if bubs had measured 11+6 today, but would I have been a bit freaked out by the growth spurt too haha

Next Thursday I think is my last weekly scan with the RMC as you "graduate" at 12 weeks, luckily i also have my first midwife appointment so at least i'll know what's the plan going forward.


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! I was a bit worried when I was out a whole week ahead on my LMP dates mostly because it means that they could be pushing to induce me when I'm only a week overdue. I'm happier with a couple of days ahead.


----------



## ickle pand

Forgot to say the test drive went well last night so we're buying the car. Spent so long shopping around for insurance and sorting the money out that I forgot I'd have to empty my own car. So I was out at 9.30pm throwing away sweet wrappers and wrestling with a golf umbrella lol. 

DH is going to start the painting tomorrow afternoon after training so I'll spend the morning cleaning skirting boards etc. I'm loving how we're getting our fingers out and getting all these things done that we've been putting off for ages.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That's great news Ginny!! 

Mrs M that sounds like a good plan. Hopefully it doesn't upset Edie too much x


----------



## merristems

Thanks ladies re my sister she had lots of blood samples taken yesterday so some results will be in on monday. As for butterflies im going to do it like you say ginny,mrsm, he/she will be too small to understand its girly! I will secure them really well with a lick of varnish or something. 

Mrsm it sounds like a good plan for eddie and it will be good for both of them to get out and about meeting other kiddies. Hope your house is all up together now xx

Ginny woop woop for the scan so happy for you, when you 'graduate' will you still be under consultant led care?

Ickle glad you got a car sorted, it will make a real difference having more space to play with, my car is pretty sad a berlingo, but its so useful! Lol

Heres a sideways bump shot 24wks now! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20130425191652596.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ginny83

Love;y bump Merri!

Not quite sure what consultant led care is. Usually in the public system over here you see an obstetrician at around 14 weeks and 26 weeks then 41 weeks if you need it. All the other appointments are with midwives. 

So my appointment next week is the usual first one except I'm seeing a high risk obstetrician and he'll decide how often I need to see him, I'm assuming it's going to be more frequent. I also have to see a physician at the hospital every 4 weeks that will make sure my blood pressure meds dose is going OK. I think it's a combination of my blood pressure (even though it's only mildly high) and the miscarriages that put me at the high risk status. My BP today was 140/90 which isn't great considering that I'm already on meds, but I get very stressed at the appointments so going to start monitoring it at home. 

The hospital is an hour away if there's no traffic, but it's the best one in the state, so worth it. Plus I'm lucky that the majority of my appoints are on a Thursday which is when M is in daycare.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Beautiful bump Merri! 

Ginny I think your OB is the same as our consultants :) 

Noah is 1 week today! How did that happen?! X


----------



## Firef1y72

Really sorry I haven't been around to give support, but I have tried to keep up with the reading. The hyperemesis is still hitting me for six, leaving me too tired most days to do much more than read.

It's been an eventful few weeks for me though, not all good. I had a small bleed at 10 weeks, followed by a scan the same day showing Twiglet was growing well. Saw the midwife last week (11+3) and stupid me asked her to listen in, only she couldn't find the hb, which has freaked me out no end. Keep telling myself that I wasn't anywhere nearly as sick as I do now with my losses, but it doesn't help that my "dating" scan isn't until Monday when I'll be 13+1. I thought that I'd stop freaking once I saw a hb, but am still having wobbles most days and rather than looking forward to the scan, I'm dreading it.


----------



## merristems

Aw hang in there firefly, 11wks is still early to find hb easily my midwife said they wouldnt even try until 16wks! Im sure everything will be ok its only natural after a previous loss to be scared. Deep breaths until monday :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with Merri hun try not to worry it's really hard to find the HB before 16 weeks :hugs: Great to see you again x


----------



## ickle pand

Firefly I had a go with the Doppler tonight and struggled to find the HB and I'm nearly 15 weeks. I'm not 100% sure it was the HB I heard. Try not to panic. Easier said than done though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I didn't get anything on the Doppler until 13 weeks and that was very hit and miss. Pre scan wobbles are hideous and the nerves from them can mask your symptoms. A drop in symptoms is also normal as the corpus luteum breaks down. You are totally justified in feeling scared though. Keep us posted, though I'm sure all is well.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How is everyone today? 

We've had our first day out as a family of 5 and it's been lovely :cloud9: x


----------



## pichi

hey girls. not been in here in so long!

congratulations to any little bundles that have arrived and i've missed. MMM i see you had your little blue bundle. Congratulations :) :flower: I hope everyone is well and those little babies are also great :)

firefly. just hold on in there - i hope everything is fine which i'm sure it is.

Can't believe how quick this year is going already .Xavier is already 5 months and i think it's fair to say that Pixie is well on her way to being totally potty trained :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Great to see you Pichi, so glad your all doing well. How on Earth is Xavier 5 months?! :wacko: X


----------



## pichi

tell me about it. he's a lazy bugger though haha. How has Noah been for you? 

we're off to the zoo tomorrow so that'll be fun. just hope the weather is good!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Bless him!! :lol: Noah is the same. I swear he's so laid back he's horizontal :lol: He's definitely our easiest baby by far!

Oh that will be lovely, hope the weather stays nice, it's supposed to rain here tomorrow so we're having a lazy day.

I've posted my birth story on here if anyone would like to read it :flower: X


----------



## Firef1y72

Thanks everyone I'm sure everything will be fine. Scan is at 2.40 this afternoon so not long to go now. Wonder if I'll be given yet another due date had three so far:wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

I've had 4 dates too lol! I think they go by what you measure on the 12 week scan since there must be more margin for error when baby is smaller. Good luck for today.


----------



## Clobo

Hi Ladies

Just thought Id stop by and say hello to those that remember me .... how are you all doing?? :say what:

And I have to say nothing has made me happier than to see Amanda is 15 weeks preggo :happy dance: that is brilliant news, hope everything is going well??

Anyway, all good with us except my normally happy Danny is teething and has a cold and nappy rash so not the best of times! Cant complain though, he is such a good boy!

Big hugs to you all :hug: xxx


----------



## too_scared

Hi Clobo!! How are you? Nice to see you here :)


----------



## Clobo

Good thanks chick, Congratulations to you, Finn is a lovely name!! Hows it going??

xxx


----------



## Firef1y72

Thank you all for your support. Toady's scan went wonderfully, Twiglet is growing really well and I've been put forward another 2 days, to 13+3 weeks. It was wonderful to watch Bubba round the screen, although the naughty little so and so barely kept still long enough for measuring and a pic.
 



Attached Files:







13 week scan small.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## too_scared

Wonderful news Firefly! :cloud9: Such a great picture :)

Thanks Clobo :) We just love our little monster <3 We are settling nicely into our new little family.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi clobo - great to see you are doing well. Poor Danny, hope the teething passes quickly. The nappy rash is probably related as the HV told us the skin cells shed from the gums as the teeth break through can increase tummy acid and affect their poo making it more acidic therefore nappy rash. Great news about ickle - I still get big smiles when she talks of getting baby things!!

MMM - I think I missed your post about Noah, didn't want to think I ignored you. Hope he has put his weight back on but what he lost seemed fine. B lost 13oz but any weight loss I think upsets us mummies. Loved the birth story too.

firefily - lovely scan pic and great news about being put forwards again. Its so nice to see them being so active on screen, they just need to pose for a pic once in a while!

ts - loving all the pics on fb. Finn is such a gorgeous boy.

Kelly - hope you are okay and getting on bf Daniel. did you get a sheild? 
Hi everyone else!!

afm - Benjamin seems to be getting over the bronchiolitis, we had a much better sleep last night although he is still quite chesty. Looking forward to visiting my family on Wednesday for a long weekend. I took him out today in the icandy sat more upright, feels like he is growing fast now he doesn't necessarily have to lie down in the carrycot bit


----------



## kelly1973

hey ladies sorry I haven't been on for a bit man where does the time fly!!!!!!!!
clo lovely to hear from you recon we would love to see pics of danny bet hes grown.
pink so glad ben is getting better and you are getting more sleep,oooooh icandy I want one lol ive been looking at the quinny buzz recon im guna buy a second hand one ive got my eye on one on ebay,bens growing fast there not babys for long eh, you guna have another pink?
ts how you doing
mmm hows noah 
flyfly so glad your scan went well

miggins,pichi,merri,ickle,debs,ummi how are you all


----------



## kelly1973

forgot to say had hv here today to do hearing test and weight hearing great and he now weighs 11 pounds 8 ounces and she said hes following the ninety first centile what ever that means.
ive just been expressing at the min far too sore haven't got a shield yet as cant find one on internet for less then 25.00 will keep looking


----------



## pichi

91st Centile! really?! that sounds a bit off hearing his weight but hey! that's great. sound's like he's growing big and strong :)

we're good thanks hun. Xavier is now sitting a little more than he was and actually sat for a wee bit on his own again today. he's rolling front to back and has rolled a few times now from back to front. just needs to work on those wee legs and arms together :haha:

we went to the zoo yest and it was really good (despite the rain) Pixie only had 1 accident and it was after we'd left the zoo to go to a friends house for tea. she's doing so well with this potty training malarky haha. Never managed to get my pram liner done but i may do that tomorrow when i have time. :)

hope everyone had a fab weekend :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Great to hear from you Kelly - way to go Daniel that's fantastic weight for his age. What was he when he was born. It is the 91st centile I checked on my red book!! I found too much expressing also hurt my nipples so you are doing so well.

Shields Only £6odd on amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Medela-Con...&qid=1367263712&sr=1-1&keywords=nippleshields


Pichi - i love hearing about Xaviers progress, it give me and B something to aim for soon!


----------



## pinksmarties

Sometimes I think about another one, usually after a reasonably (!) good night sleep, the rest of the time I can't imagine looking after 2!! I sometimes feel my age too, so it will have to be fast if we did.


----------



## ickle pand

Great to hear from you clobo. I love being here :)

I'm knackered so I'm off to bed. Will update tomorrow.


----------



## pichi

Pink it is rather daunting with 2 to start with but it quickly feels like it's always been that way


----------



## Clobo

Kelly, being in the 91st centile means there are only 9% of babies that are heavier than him at his age ... Danny is on the 98th line for weight and on the top line for height! He is already in 12-18 month clothes!!

Ill post a pic ..... xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0192.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pichi

wow when did your wee man become 7 months!! we're still in some 0-3 here u__u and between the 5th and 25th centile. he's a little chub looking though :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi!

Yeah Kelly fir 91st centile!

Clobo: nice to see you! Where did those past 7 months go? Your little is def sooooo gorgeous!

Pink: glad you had a nice time at the zoo. Well done pixie!

Hi everyone! Sorry if I missed anyone, I'm exhausted tonight. Went to visity friend's 7 yo daughter in hospital today. Poor little thing she has a kidney infection. 

I forgot to go to the hospital to book an early scan. Must absolutely do it tomo though. 

Just like Ickle, I'm off to bed!! Good night everyone. 

xxx


----------



## Clobo

I know crazy isnt it!! Well as long as your little one is hapy and healthy it doesnt matter how big they are!

xxx


----------



## pichi

definitely! 

oh these little rainbow babies seem to be growing like weeds :haha:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I just phoned the EPAU. I've got my early scan on 22nd May. 
I think I should be around 8 weeks by then. Will not book mw appt until after the scan. 
Praying those 3 weeks will fly by!!


----------



## ickle pand

Glad you've got a scan date. Hope they pass quickly for you.


----------



## merristems

Glad you have an appointment hun roll on 3 wks xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Glad you got a scan Ummi. Great to see you Clo! Wow Danny and Daniel are growing well! Louis is Mr Average, he has followed the 50th centile since birth and nicely fitting 3-6 month clothes. Still in some 0-3 vests, his length is in his legs. 
Pink, good to hear B is recovering.


----------



## too_scared

Great that you got an appt, Ummi. I'm sure the time will fly and then you will see your little gummy bear perfectly snug in there. 

Sorry I am MIA lately, ladies. I try to read and keep up but it is so hard to get a chance to get on my laptop. I have such a hard time typing on my phone. Finn is not really liking to be put down lately... :wacko: I LOVE cuddles with him and usually do nothing but snuggle on the couch when he is sleepy and walk around the house showing him things when he is awake. He is not content to be just up with me, he needs to be on the move looking at everything. We went for the first family walk yesterday. I put him in his stroller and Shawn took the dogs. He slept the whole way! :haha: The weather is beautiful today. I went out on the deck with him for a little while this morning but he just snuggled in and fell asleep again. He had a not so good night last night so I guess he is sleepy today. He is napping (well, waking now) in his bouncy chair right now. I had a chance to get breakfast and a tea :) 

I hope you are all well. :flow:


----------



## pichi

that sounds lovely T_S :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That's just lovely mindy! How are your nights now?

Mrs mig: the appointment part is going much more smoothly this time around. It does take a bit of stress out of things. 
Glad to gear Louis is growing nicely too. My ds1 was a little shrimp with chubby cheeks lol! He always wore his vests much longer than their actual size. And ds2 was more on the chubby side and I needed to up his vest size more regularly. 
Has louis settled down nicely again?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I hope the appointment comes round quickly Ummi :hugs:

It's so hard to keep up when LO's here isn't it Mindy! I'm like you I tend to read alot but by the time I come to reply I have forgotten what I've read :dohh: :lol:

Noah is doing well, he's feeding much better although we had a bad night last night. He's taking around 2ozs every 3/4 hours now. He's put a little weight back on and is now 6lb 6oz so he's slowly getting there x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Well done for the weight gain!! He'll catch in no time! sorry for the bad night though.


----------



## merristems

Ahh so lovely to hear Noah is doing well sounds like he's been fitting in nicely too, how are the other kiddies coping?
TS that sounds like a lovely day you had there. Must be great to get out and about with Finn at last! And two square meals!! careful you might get used to it ;) xxx
MrsM nowt wrong with being avererage!! 

I started filling in my MA forms today, i find official documents scary and stressful :( I hope i dont make any silly mistakes that cause a delay. those of you that have done these forms, will they contact me near due date to find out when i want to begin being paid my MA? I want to claim before lo arrrives as we are totally broke at the mo what with house rennovations:wacko:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

They will Merri. I sent the wrong payslips with mine and they wrote to me saying I wasn't entitled to it, so make sure you send the right stuff. Stupid me I never got round to reapplying and I have been getting nothing and now we are broke so I need to do it all again. It's hideous. 
Ummi, thanks. Louis is sort of settled. I wrote a bit in my journal, I shall copy it. 
Mindy, good to see you. I haven't used my laptop much since Edie was born, I am an expert at typing one handed on my phone.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Copied from journal - I need to look at Louis' feeding routine. I have always had a very casual approach to feeding and just give them a feed whenever they want it, but Louis seems to want to settle into more of a routine with it. He won't feed when he isn't hungry, so I can't feed him too close to bedtime as I need to give him his last feed at around 6. A couple of times this week, today included he has been hungry from about 5. I've tried to put off feeding him as I don't want to fill him up at 5 as it will be harder to settle him for bed, also he will wake earlier in the night. Trouble is I can't remember when I gave him a feed this afternoon. Anyway I had to feed him at 5.30 as he was getting beside himself and he guzzled it down, then when I took him to bed at 6 he had a bit more. Mark and I were just about to sit down and eat our dinner at 7.30 when he started screaming. He was in real pain and all stiff, and I had to give him colic drops for the first time in ages and ages. We managed between us to settle him, but it was horrible. I have been looking at well known book written by somebody we are not allowed to mention on here, and I think Louis is the sort of baby who would prefer this kind of routine and set feeding times.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Also copied from journal -. We seem to have good nights and bad nights. The last few nights he seems to have got into a pattern of waking for feeds at 11/12ish and 4. I can handle that but sometimes I can't get him back to sleep again. Last night I put a hot water bottle in his crib (took it out when i put him in) and today I have put my nighty that I've had on a few nights in there too. I saw on a Facebook page where people were discussing how they get their babies to sleep that quite a few people recommended a thing from Mamas and Papas called Ewan the dream sheep, that plays different tunes/white noise, and they raved about it so I've ordered one of those bad boys!!
He had a good night last night though, took a little bit of rocking back to sleep after the 11pm feed but went straight back over after the 4am one, I was only awake with him about 15 minutes. Then he woke at 7 all smiles. Happy Mummy. Dropped Edie off at Playgroup and took him along to the salon and he sat with me while I had a pedicure. I went out for a run last night, and Friday night, and the decent nights sleep, the pedi and the exercise have made me feel pretty good today. He is napping on me now but who cares! I'm happy! I'm sure it won't last and I'll have a terrible night tonight so I'm making the most of it. Looking forward to Ewan arriving.
Sorry for the spam. Also been guiltily looking at dummys/pacifiers.


----------



## pichi

i hope you get Louis into some sort of routine that he is happy with soon :) i swear by EASY but it doesn't work for everyone


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I used it with Edie and it was fab. If Louis starts to nap a little longer, and not on me, I will use it again.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

The other kiddies love him, Thomas always wants to help feed him and Caitlin is always wanting to take him out for walks :lol:

Merri I think you need to say on the MA forms when you would like to start claiming from if I remember rightly. I wish I'd handed my notice in and tried to claim MA instead as I'd be around £100 better off each month :grr:

Mrs M I think trying to get him into a routine is a great idea, what works for one baby doesn't work for another, it's all trial and error x


----------



## ginny83

I agree that's it's all trial and error :)

I just looked up EASY as I hadn't heard of it and that's what I did with M :) I just referred to it as eat, play, sleep. We naturally just fell into this anyway as he was such a spewy baby until he started on solids that we couldn't feed him and then put him straight down otherwise his bassinet/cot would be covered and I got sick of changing so many sheets. Plus I found it helps with keeping gassyness down to a minimum too.

I'm not sure which book you're referring to, but I borrowed one out from the library that really promoted strict routines and it made me feel like a complete failure. Not my cup of tea at all and I find it crazy to think that she actually thinks every baby will be doing the exact same thing. I do think there were a couple of OK tips that you could adapt to yourself. 

Oh and we used a dummy and M still has one for naps/sleep/when he's upset/long car rides.


----------



## merristems

Thanks mrs m, mmm :) i will check the forms a few more times incase i missed something.

I dont have much experience with babies and routine (yet), but my bf had twins in december and she is swearing by routine now having tried the try everything route and failing! She uses EASY too from baby whisperer and shes got the boys into napping alot more regularly now one of them gets it the other hates sleeping in the day sooo hard! Im sure Louis will settle soon probably having a develpomental leap! Dont dispair xxxx

Mmm sooo sweet that Thomas and Caitlin love Noah bless them for being helpful xxx


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies ive forgotten what ive just read wats that all about, hope your all ok,
miggins I want one of those sheep thingees lol I cant find a link to that feeding routine your all talking about HELP
mindy im the same so hard to get any time to do much don't get me wrong im loving it but its bloody hard at times
mmm glad noah is feeding well
ummi excellent news on scan cant wait
merri I hate paperwork too grrrr so annoying
hope all you ladies are ok, Daniel very unsettled at the min really suffering with this colic and reflux coupled with the fact oh doesn't do much to help I want my mum!!!!! wish she lived nearer oh mum just down road but she just interfers and pushes me out the way


----------



## merristems

I just googled it kelly, this blog might shed some lighthttps://noobmommy.com/2008/12/easy-routine-from-baby-whisperer.html


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It's a book called Secrets of the Baby whisperer by somebody Hogg, I got mine second hand on amazon for a couple of quid. I got Ewan on eBay, think he is about £30 in mamas and papas but mine was an ex display model which I got for £8, hopefully it will work fine.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Kelly I want my mom too (really never thought I would say that) but she lives very far away. We have no family close. It is really hard. I really hope Daniel settles soon.

Merri, I absolutely hate filling out forms. It stresses me out so much. I always double and triple check them and then get shawn to check them. :wacko: 

Mrs. m., I'm sorry you are struggling with Louis and a schedule. I can't offer any advice, but I can offer sympathy. We are going through the same thing with Finn. 

Sorry I can't really remember anything else. Finn didn't sleep well again. I'm trying to get him down for a few more hours. Please cross your fingers for us.

Hope you're all having a good day :flower:


----------



## pichi

kelly, if you want you can have my copy of the book :)


----------



## kelly1973

Wow thanks pichi I'll pm yip my address xxxxxx
I have a question just read that link if you are giving bottles and they say cluster feed and dream feed do you give the normal amount in ounces you would feed or does it mean smaller amounts
my thanks button doesn't work ladies im not being rude honest xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I wish my mum was nearer too Kelly, she is about 150 miles away and has just had to take a different job with more hours. I know I moaned about her when Louis was newborn but generally it's great having her here to help. She is brilliant with Edie. All I will say Kelly and Mindy is from my previous experience it really does get easier. 
Louis is napping, and not on me! He fell asleep on me and I put him in his carrycot in the living room and he stayed asleep, no rocking or anything. This is highly unusual. He only woke one time in the night as well, but I think he was a bit traumatised from waking at 7.30 with really painful trapped wind.


----------



## pichi

kelly1973 said:


> Wow thanks pichi I'll pm yip my address xxxxxx
> I have a question just read that link if you are giving bottles and they say cluster feed and dream feed do you give the normal amount in ounces you would feed or does it mean smaller amounts
> my thanks button doesn't work ladies im not being rude honest xxxxx

with cluster feeding we'd feed the same amount as it in turn cancelled an early morning bottle. you can offer the same amount but if baby doesn't eat it OR is a bit sick then you know they don't need it :) Xavier would eat 9oz if you'd let him but he's sick so we know he doesn't need that amount. 6oz is his max and he is happy and content with that amount. bottles have now dropped to 5oz (besides bedtime bottle) because he's now getting breaky and that fills his wee tum up


----------



## too_scared

Poor Louis and his bellyache :( glad he is napping.

Finn isn't sleeping well because of his darn nose. He can't lay in his crib without struggling to breathe. I have it elevated, saline drops, nasal aspirator, humidifier, all that stuff and still he can't breathe. I just don't know what to do. :( I think we need another Dr appt 

He has his 8 week needles today :( not looking forward to that at all :(


----------



## ickle pand

I think I'm a weirdo - I like filling in forms. 

I'm trying to absorb all this helpful info but its not easy with baby brain lol!

Quick question, when did you all start feeling movement with baby number 1? I'm dying to start feeling something. I keep getting the occasional sharp shooting pain (not that sore though) and I wonder if the baby hits a nerve when it happens.


----------



## pichi

with Pixie i was around 20 weeks when i got my first proper feelings, with Xavier i think i was nearer 16 weeks. Both times i had an anterior placenta


----------



## ickle pand

Did they tell you that your placenta was anterior at the 12 week scan or was it the 20 week one?


----------



## pichi

they told me at my 20 week scans :) the first i had no idea but because Xaviers pregnancy was so much like Pixies i kinda guessed i had an AP before they even told me :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Ok thanks :)


----------



## ginny83

I never thought to ask if my placenta was anterior with M, but I started feeling movements around 19-20 weeks, wasn't 100% sure though then at my 20 week scan we saw him kick and recognised the feeling!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I felt Edie at 16 weeks, with Louis it was more like 20 and I put that down to being skinnier when I was pregnant with Edie.
Mindy, I hope Finn doesn't suffer too badly with the jabs. Both mine were not too bad after the 8 week ones but suffered with the 12 week ones. I hope his nose is better soon, poor chap.


----------



## too_scared

thank you Mrs. m. I hope he does well with them. the appointment is actually tomorrow I mixed it up with my hair appointment. :wacko: I had to cancel my hair appointment because I didn't have enough milk pumped so it is Monday now. :wacko: really looking forward to getting my hair done.

I felt Finn around 19 weeks for the first time but nothing really for sure until around 23 weeks.

I hope you are all well :flow:


----------



## merristems

Poor wee babies and there snotty noses and bad nights :(

I felt mine at 23wks for deffinate and probably before but i thought it was my tummy rumbling! The sharp pains are prob round ligament pains, i had these whenever i had a growth spurt, usually accompanied by increased hunger lol. It did worry me at first but as long as it doesnt go on too long its ok xxx


----------



## too_scared

round ligament pain are the worst :(


----------



## Clobo

Ginny, good to see you here and fingers crossed for a sticky bean, you deserve it chick :hugs:

Mindy, how did the jabs go??

Amanda, I like filling in forms too :rofl:

xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

How did Finn's injections go?

How's everyone else? I'm just about to wake Noah to get him ready for bed, give him his massage and feed :) x


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good. It's our 3rd wedding anniversary today :) DH bought me a box of Krispy Kremes. It's true love lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh happy anniversary hun!! Mmmm krispy kremes enjoy x


----------



## too_scared

Mmmmm, Krispy kreme is yummy! 

I mixed up the days, Finn's needles are tomorrow. I knew I had something today and tomorrow and I thought it was his needles today and my hair tomorrow. Oops. I had to cancel my hair appt because I didn't have any milk pumped for Shawn to give Finn. I changed it to Monday. I can't wait to get done. Needles tomorrow. :(

I just had a 2 hour nap. Shawn is the best :) how are you all this evening?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yeah! For 2 hrs nap!! Lovely! 
You'll have to get used to forgetting appointments and/or mixing them up now that Finn's is here! Lol! I keep doing that when I used to have the best of memory!

Ickle: can't remember if I commented on your journal or not. If not, happy anniversary. 

Afm: nothing much to say, just playing the waiting game. I had cramps todays, and a bit of pink spotting tonight.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh no Ummi. I hope it's nothing.


----------



## too_scared

I had a bad memory before! I'm in trouble! :haha:

:hugs: for you Ummi. I'm sure everything is all good.


----------



## ginny83

Ummi - hope the spotting is nothing! I've had a couple of days of spotting with this pregnancy xx

Ickle - love the Kripsy Kremes! Sometimes I get surprise flowers on occasions, I think i'd rater the donuts! haha

TS - enjoy getting your hair done on Monday :)

Hi everyone else :)

AFM - had my first high risk obstetrician appointment today. The dr was sooooo lovely. I'm getting quick scans with her at 14 and 16 weeks just to get me through the next month or so, and then regular growth scans from 20 weeks.

Also got a quick peek at bubs measured 1 day behind but trying to remember that's normal!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big :hugs: Ummi. I had spotting from 4 weeks right through till gone 8 with Noah I really hope it's nothing x


----------



## ickle pand

I hope it's nothing Ummi. Got everything crossed for you. 

Ginny - glad your doctor is lovely and that you're getting scans to see you through. You should have movement after that so that'll help keep you sane. 

I did a big stretch when I woke up and nearly pulled a muscle in my tummy. Everything feels so different in there.


----------



## merristems

Woop for a long nap and a hair appointment monday Mindy! My brain is mush now too! Hope the jabs are ok for Finn xx

Hugs ummi positive vibes coming your way i really hope its just spotting xxx

Ginny im glad you have a lovely doctor, makes all the difference, and its great you get those extra scans it will really help you to relax woop on seeing lo xxx

I had a crappy night sleep, seems to be a pattern im in to now, it took me ages to get to sleep then woke up at one needing loo, then woke up at four needing loo, but then was wide awake listening to birds and planning my day! Then skippy woke up and was kicking like mad for about an hour, eventually got to sleep at 5.45, and then alarm went off at 6am for dh and so im awake again now!!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks Merri :) I hope you get a better nights sleep soon. It sucks when you can't fall asleep right away. :hugs:

I hope you're all having a good day :flow:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Sorry for the crappy night Merri. Unfortunately, that's one of the price to pay in pregnancy. Apparently it gets you used to this kind of sleep patterns before bubs comes. I realised that ds2 was born, he used to wake up at exactly the same as I was waking up for the loo when pg. 

Ginny: having a lovely doctor makes such a difference! Nice to know you're having reassurance scans quite often. You'll get there hun!

Ickle: take it easy, your body is changing rapidly, and you're not used to it yet. 

Thanks again for the positive vibes and encourgements. There was nothing this morning, I will try and relax today. 
I have an OT question though, but hopefully you ladies will be able to help. My skin is very very dry and very very sensitive. I can't apply any moisturiser on my face without feeling a burning sensation. I have tried the sensitive type of day moisturiser, but it still the same (though a tiny bit better). The only that doesn't burn is vaseline , but it is really greasy and I don't think that's the ideal solution. Any idea of something natural I can try?


----------



## too_scared

Coconut oil :) that is what I use on my face. But only sparingly or it will be greasy. It is nice and light and very nice :)


----------



## pichi

i'd second coconut oil it's great! and can be used for a number of things. I hope your spotting is nothing Ummi x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx! Will defo try that! And any idea for a good cleanser? I tried oat milk, which is dine but i don't know if that's the right stuff or not.


----------



## too_scared

Haha! I just realized I said nice and light and very nice... :wacko: I meant very light and very nice. :dohh:

I'm bad, I only use water on my face. I am planning to do the oil cleansing method (https://www.crunchybetty.com/nitty-gritty-on-the-oil-cleansing-method) one of these days. I started before Finn but stopped because I wasn't sure about the castor oil during pregnancy. It felt nice the few times I tried it.


----------



## merristems

Aveeno lotion is what i use very soothing shea butter is also nice. To be honest i dont wash my face! I use castille soap in the shower and wash face when i shower!!


----------



## pichi

i find a light exfoliating wash is good once or twice a week to remove dead skin etc... the rest of the time a warm flannel is good to open pores to clean them before toning :)


----------



## too_scared

well, Finn's appt was canceled today, the nurse is sick. I'm not overly sad about it :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: Mindy I wouldn't be either! Did they say when they would be rebooking him in? X


----------



## pichi

aw an extra few days with Finn being his normal self. he'll prolly be fine after his first jaggies. it's the 2nd lot that knocked our little Mr :(

hope everyone is having a lovely evening :) mr is down for a nap before his last bedtime bottle then me and OH are going to sit and watch a movie (after we do Ab ripper O_O)


----------



## too_scared

they said the nurse will call to rebook when she gets back in. hopefully it will be next week.

Pichi, that sounds like a wonderful evening. enjoy :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Have a lovely evening pichi. 

Hubby and I will be catching up on TV we've recorded. Going to have a pizza soon :) x


----------



## too_scared

Sounds like you have a good evening planned too, MMM :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

What do you have planned Mindy? X


----------



## too_scared

Not much, trying to figure out a supper plan with Shawn and maybe catching up on some shows too. :)

Some days I really wish I could just get some take away but nothing here is gluten free :( oh well, better for us not to have it anyway. (feeling lazy about cooking today... :haha:)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Mindy most takeaways here don't cater for gluten free either. Sometimes it is lovely to just get a takeaway! X


----------



## ickle pand

I had a lovely evening shopping with my mum. We went to Mothercare because I wanted to get a tankini. I tried on some jeans, leggings and another pair of trousers. I wasn't impressed at all. They all seemed small for the size. The non maternity leggings I have now are bigger. We did spend a good while looking at prams. My mum is sold on buying us a Bugaboo Cameleon, even though its over the budget they set us. She loves it! I have to say I was pretty impressed too. I tried to say we could buy one second hand and buy all new covers etc but she wouldn't hear of it. Still lots of time before we make a final decision though. I need to get a proper demo of the icandy's. 

Think I might have over done the shopping a bit. My tummy and back are aching a little. I'm planning a relaxing day on Saturday while DH is out and I'm going to take Monday off so that I can start to sort through all my junk that's in the spare room. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## too_scared

Sounds like a great day, Ickle :) sorry you couldn't get any comfy pants. I think all the brands are so different. You will probably have to try a few different brands to find something that fits well.

That is awesome of your mom about the pram. :) 

Shawn and I made mac and cheese with broccoli and cauliflower. Yummy!! Lots of leftovers for another lazy evening.

Hope you're all having a good evening. :flow:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Best maternity leggings I got were from H&M (surprise surprise). I wore through 2 pairs during my pregnancy but I wore them a hell of a lot and they only cost £6 or £7 so I couldn't complain. How exciting about the Bugaboo. Wish I had gone for either a bugaboo, Icandy or Oyster, I maybe wouldn't have ended up buying 4 prams then.


----------



## ickle pand

I bought some from H&M but they're way too long for me so they need to go back. I bought a few tops there though that are really comfy. 

It is quite exciting but I feel a bit guilty since it is over the budget they originally set. If I go for it, we'll definitely be buying any accessories since they're being so generous.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah yes, they were quite long, thinking back that's probably why I liked them. 
Two mornings this week when we have had to get up Louis has woken at 7 for a feed and gone back to sleep in my bed while feeding, it's been so lovely. Then I had to wake him up. This morning we don't have to be anywhere and he is wide awake and fussing, woke up when mark got up at 5.30. I think Edie is awake too. I just want more sleep, I could cry.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: I wish I could help. :hugs: 

Finn has given up his nice long 5 hour stretch. I'm lucky to get 4 hours now. That usually gets me 2.5 hours of sleep after I have finally gotten him to sleep :( then I usually get another 1.5 hours and that is usually it. Blah.


----------



## pichi

the best Leggings i got were from New look. i still wear them now :blush: but they're huge on me now since loosing almost 22lb haha


----------



## ickle pand

I tried New Look maternity ones but they were shiney and had so much Lycra they cut off my blood supply. I think I'll just get my normal ones in a size up for now. They can pull up over my belly and turn my B shaped belly into a bump shape :)


----------



## pichi

aw damn they must have changed them since >_< they used to be real thick and not shiny :(

what's everyone up to today? It's raining here so no going out today - sat watching Tangled with Pixie while Xavier has his morning nap :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Trying to keep two tired cranky children entertained but I'm tired and cranky too.


----------



## pichi

:( did you have a bad night last night?


----------



## Firef1y72

ickle pand said:


> I tried New Look maternity ones but they were shiney and had so much Lycra they cut off my blood supply. I think I'll just get my normal ones in a size up for now. They can pull up over my belly and turn my B shaped belly into a bump shape :)

Have you tried the Asda maternity leggings, only £6 a pair and I'm finding them super comfy.


----------



## ickle pand

I'll try them. There's an asda near work that does maternity stuff I keep forgetting about them.


----------



## too_scared

Sleepy mommy here today too. :wacko:

I'm going to try to get out for a walk with Finn in the wrap today. I did it a few days ago and noticed it really seemed to work out my legs. Yay! I plan to walk like that every day, as long as the weather cooperates. 

Also I think I am going to go to the teeny fabric store (mostly for ladies who quilt here) to see if they have fabric I can use for a woven wrap. My Moby is just too bulky/long since I lost some weight. I have to get out more and really get moving so I can lose lots more and feel good about myself.

I hope you ladies are all having a good Friday. :flower:


----------



## merristems

just been in my garden picking up leaves this am, sooo annoying my neighbour has a beech hedge that is still dropping the buggers! done 2 loads of washing tidied room now im vegging out but need to clean bathroom, or shower at very least!

Can i ask how much weight you ladies did gain in pregnancy? i started at a toned 9.5stone and now im 12stone :blush: if i carry on like this for another 15wks i will be moosive!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Everyone gains weight differently hun try not to worry about it too much as long as your eating healthily. I gained 2 stone 4lbs this pregnancy. I gained 3 stone with Thomas and around the same with Caitlin I think x


----------



## kelly1973

im with you ladies on the tired front im grouchy cause im soooo tired WARNING RANT COMING UP oh said this morning try and get a sleep today and I said yes I would try got to about 3 and I was feeling it and he said when you get Daniel down try and have a nap he said this just before falling asleep on the sofa so I never got my nap I could of nailed him with the remote hes such an arse sometimes.
Mindy know how you feel I really need to loose weight but im still so sore so I wont be doing much in the near future.
I put on 3 half stone arrrh I miss my bump lol


----------



## ickle pand

I'd have woken my DH up if he did that Kelly. You have the patience of a saint!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I miss my bump too Kelly. I think I'd have killed my OH too ... although it's not taking much for me to want to kill him at the moment :grr: X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah Kelly it's hard isn't it. Mark isn't too bad but when I really need him to take the children off me after a bad night so I can sleep in he doesn't, or he will take Louis downstairs and leave Edie and she is the most exhausting one! 
I don't know how much I gained in pregnancy, 3 stone maybe. I tend to gain more afterwards when breast feeding makes me so hungry I could eat a roast giant. I cannot be arsed to diet at the moment but I have just started running again and I'm loving it. I was disappointed as I didn't get to go tonight as my running buddy was going out and she was having trouble settling her baby, but hopefully we are going in the morning. I'm loving feeling more toned and I'm really enjoying the "me" time. 
I miss my bump as well and I feel a bit sad that I will never have another, I'm pleased I got my bump photos done. 
Ewan arrived today, hopefully he will help.


----------



## pichi

i put on 2 stone... lost some of it and now i've lost the rest and trying to shift wobble that i put on AFTER having Pixie! :dohh:

Kelly, i would have killed OH if he'd done that! should have poked him with the remote... they are a pain in the arse sometimes!


----------



## merristems

Oh ok brill i think im on track in that case they havent weighed me since booking appointment? Trying to get into gentle pregnancy stretches, i would love to do a class but with my hips and pelvis being so tender i dont think id be good company!! Xx


----------



## ickle pand

Ladies what does round ligament pain feel like? Think I have it but just want to check. I've got an achy back just below my waist and keep having pains at either side of my belly especially when I stand. Just a little worrying.


----------



## too_scared

Sounds like RLP to me. I had it on both sides, kind of down low and it is a sharp kind of pulling pain. Like there is a muscle in there that is too tight and you are pulling on it. It always hurt more when I got up from sitting or if I coughed or sneezed. I learned to pull my knees up to do either of those things very quickly. 

I also had a pain up next to my belly button (on the right hand side) that REALLY hurt. The doctor said that was also round ligament pain but it was constant. I kind of think that was my stomach muscles separating a little. :(

I hope the pain eases off soon.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah it definitely feels like I've overworked a muscle. It's not crampy or in the middle so that's stopping me worrying. I'm going to have a bath and see if that helps. I think I might have felt movement again earlier. I'm looking forward to feeling more definite movements.


----------



## too_scared

You'll feel more and more movements now :cloud9: It is the best feeling :)

I hope the bath helps.


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay for getting some feelings, I don't think I got proper fluttering feelings till 18 weeks although occasionally I wondered about it before. Hope the bath helps the pain.

Kelly I'd have whacked oh. It still annoys me when oh falls asleep saying how tired he is.


----------



## kelly1973

sounds like rlp to me ickle I had it real bad arh the movement is the best how is everyone
my bloody thanks button doesn't work again


----------



## too_scared

Love your new picture, Kelly! <3


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies 

Ickle I bought some leggings from Dorothy Perkins on line 3/4 ones so I knew they wouldn't be too long. My comfy maternity jeans were from asda but where too long ad I had to turn tem up being straight leg they didn't look too bad. I also bought jeans from next they where over sized mind but fit me until the bitter end lol. Tops I tended o get from new look and h&m I was lucky in that I saved soe from when. Was pregnant with Emily. Great news on the pram too. Those aches sound like rlp too. Yeah for movement. 

Kelly your oh needs a telling. I'm still sore too at times 22 weeks on but it is getting easier. 

Hugs to all the tires mummys I with you there. 

Isla after dropping a feed has gone back to waking at 12 then 4 but won't settle then it gets light at 5 so she thinks its wake up time, I give in and snuggle Herrin with me but I can't really sleep even she is next to me do I cat nap then I get Emily up for school at 7,20. Today Emily was up with the larks. I can complain really she sleeps far more than Emily did and she goes to sleep no problems so I have the evening to myself. 

As for weight gain I out on a whopping 4 stone a load of tha was water as I was to swollen. I'm not too worried about losing weight yet. I'm eatin like a horse but am more active lad weigh in. Have around 1 and a half stone still to loose to ge to pre pregnancy weight. Then some after that. 

I purchased a boba wrap and love it ladies when Isla is in it it feels like I have my bump back sort of. She is such a clingy girl it just meant I now have my hands free. She loves it too. The last two days she has fallen asleep in it. This is the baby that on,y usually cat naps in the day.


----------



## too_scared

I have a Boba too :) I got the Boba 3G. Finn is at a weird in between size that doesn't fit the newborn setting and is still too small for the regular way to wear it so we are still using our Moby. It is great. I can't wait to get him in the Boba all the time. It really will make life easier. I vacuumed yesterday with Finn in the Moby. I can get breakfast and wash laundry too with it. I am finally starting to get a nice routine worked out. (I wonder how long it will last! :haha:) I get things done in the morning when he is awake and usually ok to put down for a while and then in the afternoon I sit on the couch with a sleeping baby on my chest. :) Works so far!

I think I put on 33 lb all together, around about. I have no idea how much I have lost because I am afraid to get on a scale. :wacko: I am hoping to get out walking every day soon. The weather is finally getting nicer, but they have rain forecast for at least 1/2 the days next week. I also want to start taking some classes at the gym. I figure maybe classes will get me motivated. Eventually I plan to get back on my treadmill too.

I really hope Isla and Emily sleep in for you tomorrow morning. :)

Hope you're all having a good night!


----------



## debzie

No such luck here. Isla woke at 12 3 and 5 and finally 6 I ended up giving her expressed milk as its quicker than her feeding so I got some sleep inbetween feeds. still had to get up to express before my boobs exploded at 3. At 6 I put her in with me and we diced for another half an hour. Emily got up at 7.30. I'm taking that thus is the 12 week growth spurt it just means though yet again I'm lagging behind with my milk supply so I think expressing may be the way forward for me. 

Mindy you sound like you have a good routine there. I sure we will be a.l back to being yummy mummys in no time lol.

Here's Isla the first time in the wrap.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kelly1973

shes gorgeous debz xxxxxx
hope you all ok, does anyone else have the anglecare movement monitor I cant find the instructions anywhere and wad wondering if anyone could photocopy and send to me?? hell my house is a mess I cant find anything lol


----------



## debzie

Thanks Kelly. Hun you can get them online. I misplace mine for my angelcare digital and I found them online.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

With both my babies I gained weight afterwards because of breast feeding and being ravenous. I want to look decent for my 40th in July so I am back running 3x a week. I had to buy a sports bra though because I went yesterday morning when my boobs were full and I was wearing a fairly crappy nursing bra and it was agony. 
I have the angelcare monitor, if you can't find the instructions online Kelly let me know. I was going to ask how to get the sensor pad working as I can't get it to work. 
Kelly I still haven't forgotten I was going to send you some clothes for Daniel, if I don't do it soon they won't fit! Is he still in 0-3?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Debzie, love the picture of Isla. I have a Maya Ring Sling that my friend has loaned me on a long term basis. She carried her little girl around in it for a year, but I am still getting to grips with it. It's useful when Louis has his witching hour between 4-5 and I need to cook and things. It's a beautiful sling but I'm always a bit frightened he slips out the bottom.


----------



## too_scared

Debzie, that is a great picture. Isla is such a cutie :)

Kelly, I also have that monitor. I could scan and email you the instructions if you need it asap.

What is going on with your sensor pad, Mrs M.? Maybe I could help? I have no experience with a ring sling. Does it hurt to have him only on one shoulder? You can make a wrap super fast and super cheap if you want something that is more secure and on both shoulders. Let me know and I will link the site I plan do use. :)

Finn has decided no sleep tonight. :( so tired. Feeding 12:50, 3:55, & 6:20 so far. Shawn said he will take him again when he wakes again. Gotta try to get more sleep now before he wakes up. 

Have a good day :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Lovely pic Kelly :cloud9:

Debz Isla is just gorgeous, it looks like she likes the wrap :D 

:hugs: Mindy sorry that Finn didn't sleep so well last night. It's lovely that OH is offering to take him so you can sleep :)

OH has taken the kids to a birds of prey show with his dad today so it's just me and Noah at home. We're going to meet a friend of mine for lunch soon then we have visitors this afternoon and when OH gets in we're going to have a walk to the local pub for some tea as the kids are at MIL's tonight :) X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I thought it was a funny time for you to be online Mindy. I hope you get some sleep soon. I don't know what's going on with the monitor, the sensor pad doesn't seem to work at all. 
I wouldn't know where to start making a sling. I am not creative with my hands. It does get a little achy with him on one side.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Lovely pictures kelly and debzie. 

Sorry I'm no help at all for the monitor or the sling. 

Sorry mindy for the sleepless night. Hopefully you'll catch up on some sleep soon. 

Can't remember half of what I wanted to say!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yes! I remember now!
About weight gain. Both pregnancy I put on roughly 1 stone. But then I'm already overweight, so it was not too bad. And apparently the thinner you are the more you need to put on weight. So no worries merri. 
And just like you mrs mig (funny how many things we have in common), I put in a lot of weight after giving birth! And then i become all flabby! 
I'm quite please though about my weight loss lately, cause in a bit more than a year i lost 15 kg (a bit more than a stone), hopefully that will stay down for a loong time.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies she loves the sling so far. 

Mindy so sorry about the sleepless night what is it with our babies at the moment waking up so much.

Migg I looked at the maya sling and tried it on at our local sling library ( you go and try out slings can hire them for a week or two see if you like them) I fell in love with the boba wrap though its like having your bump back but higher and more secure than the maya. I ended up buying mine on e bay. 

Ummi how you doing Hun don't think I congratulated you. Xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

A sling library?! That's a brilliant idea! 

Thanks Debzie. Well I don't think this pregnancy will go any further. I've been spotting for 3 days now, and today is a medium flow bleeding with cramps. So not a good sign. I just called dh to tell him we need to make some arrangements so he can take me to hospital in the afternoon. But I'm ok with it. I didn't allow myself to get attached to much to this baby. My time will come, I just need to be that tiny bit more patient.


----------



## pichi

just a quick post :) we had a sleepy wrap (like a moby)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/snugglebug.jpg


----------



## kelly1973

ummi hugs to you please let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## kelly1973

mindy if you could email them that would be great xx
miggins that would be great yes hes still in that size xx
I want to get a baby carrier ive been looking at the carriers on ebay are they not as good as the slings help lol


----------



## pichi

ummi i didn't see your post! Apologies for seeming like i ignored it. Sorry to hear you are spotting :( i hope its nothing x


----------



## too_scared

There is a bunch I want to reply to but I forgot all of it right now. I'll read back as soon as I get a chance.

Kelly, I'll scan and email them as soon as I can. Hopefully it will be in a few hours.

Ummi, I'm glad you decided to go in. :hugs: I hope everything works out.

More soon


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly I've been looking into slings and carriers, it all depends what suits you best. Some people prefer long pieces of fabric that you can tie in different wraps and others prefer ones that you can just clip on and go. From what I've read, ones like a baby bjorn aren't that great because all the babies weight is on their crotch and it's not the best for their hips. That makes sense to me, since you wouldn't carry your baby like that in your arms. It's better to have the ones that support them knee to so their weight is on their bottom. Also the ones that can face out wards aren't great for their backs. Boba, ergo, connecta, moby, rose and rebellion, and baby hawk are just some of the makes. 

Like MMM says, a sling library where they will explain them all and you can try them out is probably the best idea. 

Hugs Ummi, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope you can at least start investigations into why this is happening you you.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Don't worry pichi, sometimes I miss out on entire pages of a thread and I don't how that happens! Btw, i love the pic, it's gorgeous and I also love the colour of your sling. 

Ickle: thx. I explained dh that they investigate more after the 3rd, so he's quite happy about that. ( "happy" is not quite the word, but ykwim). We couldnt go today, but we made arrangements to go tomo am. We'll drop ds1 at one of dh's friend where he'll play video games all day long, so he's quite pleased. And we'll take ds2 with us. I know my friend would be happy to take them both, but she already took them for both my previous losses, so I can't ask her again. I'm bleeding full flow now.


----------



## debzie

So so sorry to hear that ummi but remember what happened to me....I was going for the investigations for my third but got a sticky bfp on the morning of my first appointment. Hugs. 

Kelly look up your local sling library they are fab. 

Pichi I love that pic.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I actually was thinking of that Debz. Thx. xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

As I said in your journal Ummi, I'm bitterly sorry for you. You sound so incredibly strong.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

As I said in your journal hun I am so so sorry :hugs: X


----------



## kelly1973

pichi I love your pic


----------



## merristems

Oh ummi im sorry you are going through this big hugs i really hope you get your answers soon xxxxx


----------



## ginny83

Debzie - Isla is such a cutie!

Ummi - I'm so sorry to hear your news :cry: I so wish no one ever had to go through it x I've had every test under the planet it feels like, so if you have any questions I'd be more than happy to help xx

About the slings, I have an ergo, but don't have the newborn insert, although a friend has offered to lend it to me if I ever want. I really like the look of the hug a bubs, but this bub will be (hopefully) born almost at the end of spring, so a bit worried I'd get really hot if it was a warm day.

AFM - 

Had my 12 week scan today - everything looked great. Baby measured 13 weeks! So that was nice, still keeping EDD the same though

Here are some pics - not the best quality though!

https://i42.tinypic.com/2zp0d4i.jpg

https://i40.tinypic.com/15p0ok5.jpg


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's great news Ginny!


----------



## ginny83

I was absolutely crappy myself before hand! It feels like such a bit milestone to get past. I know I still have some more to go, but feel extremely happy today :)


----------



## ickle pand

Great news Ginny. When is your next scan?

Can't remember if I said here or not but my 20 week scan is on the 5th of June. I also got my Downs syndrome results and I'm low risk.


----------



## ginny83

How exciting Ickle - not far away at all. 

My 20 week scan is booked in for 26th June - I wish I could fast forward to then! That's the next detailed scan I'll have, although I'm seeing the obstetrician again next Thursday and she'll give me a quick scan.


----------



## kelly1973

excellent news ginny love the pics 
ickle cant wait to see your next pics
ok for all the ladies that have the angel care monitor I have a problem oooo thanks mindy for emailing the instructions my monitor keeps doing a continuous bleep and driving me mad im not having the sensor pad on at the min just want the sound but im finding this so bloody difficult to sus out was I the only pleb that couldn't work theres?????


----------



## kelly1973

ummi how are you ??


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh Ginny! Nice pics, and yay for measuring ahead!
I can't imagine how stressed you must have been beforehand. Glad everything is ok. 

Kelly: thx, I'm doung rather good this morning. Physically I feel better. Preparing myself to go to hospital and see what they're going to tell me. 
Sorry I'm no help for the monitor thingy.


----------



## ginny83

Hope your doing OK Ummi x

Sorry I can;t help Kelly with the monitor either. We never used one with M - I might get one this time around though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly it took a while to get mine sorted as well, still can't get the mat to work. Basically make sure everything that should be on is on. The parent unit has a round button in the middle. Make sure that is on. The baby unit has 2 switches, one under the round night light thing. Press it down and hold it in until it beeps. Also there are 2 switch things on the side of the baby monitor, that move up and down. One switches on the night light, the other switches the unit on so make sure that's on too.


----------



## pichi

if the unit in the room is switched off the parent unit will beep - also if you have the metronome on the sensor with pad it'll beep; but it won't be that as you said your not using the sensor :)

mrs miggins whats up with the sensor pad? :(


----------



## too_scared

That is a great picture, Pichi :) Is that Pixie or Xavier? Super cute <3

How are you doing today MMM? 

Mrs. M., making a woven wrap literally only takes cutting a straight line and sewing a straight hem. Do you have a sewing machine or know someone who has one who can sew the hem for you? Basically you buy a piece of fabric (non stretchy) that is at least 40 inches wide and 5 or so metres long. Then you cut the fabric in half along the fold so that you have 2 pieces of fabric that are at least 20 inches wide and 5 m long. Then you have to hem the raw edges so they don't fray. That will be 3 hems, 2 short ones and one long one. It is super easy to sew the hem if you iron it first. Here is the link if you want to give it a shot https://wearyourbaby.com/default.aspx?tabid=121 

About your sensor pad, do you have it in the centre of the crib? (I think you guys call what we call a crib a cot?? Our crib is his big bed, the mattress will be lowered when he can move around/stand and usually you can take the side off to make a toddler bed.) Also, you need to have sensor pad on a hard surface. Our friends didn't have a board base in her crib and she would constantly have false alarms and it didn't work right. She had to put a piece of board under the mattress to put the pad on top of it. Also, you can try checking/changing the sensitivity of the sensor pad. It is supposed to work best at 2.5-3 but you never know. I hope you are able to work it out soon. I would not be able to sleep at all without the sensor pad. 

Ickle, I have a Moby and a Boba 3G. I haven't been able to work out the Boba yet as Finn seems to be in a weird in between size and not really fitting it either way, the newborn way or the regular way. I can't wait to use it! It is the Tweet design if anyone is looking at them. I LOVE how colourful it it. Shawn wanted a more plain one since Finn is a boy but I said no way! I love colour and the brighter the better. I want Finn not to follow the gender stereotypes like that. Shawn generally doesn't care, maybe he wanted a plainer one so he wouldn't feel so silly wearing it? :haha: I am getting to the end of the Moby wearing time. It says you can wear baby until 35 lb in it but since it is stretchy it isn't really safe to wear baby once they are strong enough to push themselves away from you in it. They could push themselves out that way. I think I would be able to use it for at least another month with Finn but it is also SUPER hot. I am making a woven wrap in lighter fabric using the pattern I linked above. :) 

That is really great news about your Down's risk. I remember waiting on those results and how stressful it was for us. I can't believe your 20 week scan is so soon! Nearly 1/2 way there!! :happydance: How are you doing?

That is great news Ginny!! :cloud9: Cute pictures <3


Kelly, I have read the manual again and the only think I can think of is maybe you have the "tic" function on. I am not sure how to turn it off. :wacko: I have the symbol for it (the metronome thing that Pichi was talking about) showing on my Parental unit but I don't think that goes away. The instructions for that part are on the bottom of page 10. It says that you have to decide whether or not you want each function on. I hope you are able to turn it off. (But, saying that, like Pichi said, if you aren't using your sensor pad then it shouldn't be detecting movement.) Sorry I am not much help. :dohh: Can you try calling the company to see if they can help you out? I only have the number for Canada but here is the website I have www.angelcare-monitor.com. I hope you get it worked out soon. How are you doing today? Did you get anymore sleep? Finn started giving me one stretch of 5 hours around Daniel's age. It was so nice (but so painful when I woke up!).

Ummi, I hope your appt at the hospital isn't too stressful :hugs:

AFM: I am beat. SO tired. I think Finn is going through another growth spurt. From what I can tell it is possible for babies to have them around 8-9 weeks. He has been going only 3-1.5 hours between feeding overnight for the past 2 nights. I think I slept about 3.5 hours total last night, one 2 hour stretch and one 1.5 hour stretch. I tried to put him down for a little longer after Shawn went to work and I laid in bed, not sleeping, for 40 minutes until he decided he was too hungry to sleep any longer again... :wacko: I really hope this doesn't last too long! He is also fighting sleep after he eats. It doesn't help that he has been pooping in the night so I have to change his diaper each time he wakes up. He barely pooped yesterday, but pooped 2 times overnight in a 6 hour stretch! He is sleeping away in his bouncy chair now (and has been for the past 1.5 hours) but I can't go to sleep when he is in that. It makes me too paranoid with his head squished to his chest like that. At least I got some breakfast, coffee (with caffeine! Woo! I am still avoiding it as much as I can but today I just had to have some!), and the diapers are in the wash. 

For you ladies using (or planning to use) cloth diapers (Lozdi and Ickle :)) I just bought some Mother Ease fitteds and covers. I got them pre-loved and they are at the post office now! :happydance: I'm going to pick them up on the way to my hair appt. I can't wait to start using them. I am using pocket diapers now but I think they might be too hot for the summer since they aren't breathable. I am planning to knit up some wool soakers and I can't wait. I have been looking at yarn online and planning out soakers and "longies" and I think he is going to look SO cute in them. I only have 12 fitteds right now but plan to get more (shhhh, don't tell Shawn) so he can be in them exclusively in the summer. If I had've done more research before getting the pocket diapers I think I would have went with all fitteds and covers. Oh well, you learn as you go :)

I have to go now to turn on the washing machine again (washing diapers is a long process... :haha:) and Finn is starting to stir. Right on time for his 2 hour feeding schedule. Silly boy. I noticed last night he is too long for his 0-3 month sleepers now. Growing like a weed!! :cloud9:

I hope you are all having a good day. :flower:

Oh, here are some pictures of my 2 month old big boy <3
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7565 smaller.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_7552 smaller.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## too_scared

Wow. That was long. At least I had time to go back and respond to all the posts I had planned to. :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx mindy. I updated my journal. It went ok. I was in and out the hospital in just a bit more than 2 hours! had blood test and scan done. Need to go back on wednesday. I'm pretty sure though that the pregnancy is over now. 
That exactly what I thought when you typed a long post. I thought: " yeah! Lil Finn Is sleeping and he's giving some time to talk to us!" Lol!


----------



## pichi

he is so cute T_S :D its Xavier in the sling :) he was so tiny!


----------



## kelly1973

miny lil man is super cute xx
ummi thinking of you x
ladies whedo I start putting Daniel ohis tummy?


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: I'm so sorry Ummi. I'm glad you weren't waiting too long at the hospital.

Finn ended up sleeping another 45 minutes. He is eating now and I am typing with one hand. :) Too hard to do a long post like this, though.


----------



## pichi

any time. sooner the better really as it'll strengthen his core muscles and will help him to push up, crawl, even roll over :) start with him lying on your chest and let him sit up while you're sitting at an angle. if he cries turn him over onto his back until he's calm then back over onto his tummy - you don't want him associating being on your tummy = horrible, crying etc... :) hope that helps you


----------



## kelly1973

and how long do I put him like that for? does that sound a really silly question?


----------



## too_scared

Too slow typing... :haha: 

Thank you ladies :) We think he's cute too. :haha:

Kelly, we started, like Pichi said, on our chest. Try for 5 minutes at a time if he can handle it. But, also like Pichi said, turn him over if he gets upset. :) 

Not silly questions at all! :)


----------



## kelly1973

fanks ladies how do you know this stuff lol


----------



## too_scared

For me it is google, the ladies here, and my sister :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ts: sorry, forgot to comment on tje pics. I just love them! So cute. Hope you'll show us the lot when is 1 year old to see the change!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Silly thanks button is not workiiiiing!!! 
Thanks girls. ;-)


----------



## pichi

ummi i'm sorry you think it's all over :hugs: i hope they find out what's causing it to happen.

Kelly, trial and error with most parenting things :thumbsup: 

trying to think of more things to help Xavier strengthen his upper body and help him crawl he wants to move he really does! he can sit un-aided and can push up damn high but he just can't seem to get his legs under him to get going, silly sausage.


----------



## ickle pand

He's so cute Mindy! I've heard good things about Motherease. I've got them on my list :)

Ummi I've said it before but I'm so sorry. We're here if you need us.


----------



## debzie

Ummi do sorry Hun. Hugs.

Mindy hope the growth spurt is over quickly. I love your link on the wrap may have to get my mams sewing machine and give it a go. 

Kelly I started Isla straight away first putting her on my chest skin to skin then after a week or so putting her on her playmat. She has really good upper body strength already.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. 

Sorry I've been so quiet. Somebody arrived 13 days before her due date and has been keeping me very busy!!

Arrived last Sunday (Apr 28th) at 7:19am after a 29 hour labour, weighing 7lb 8oz. 

Came out with a hand up like Superman so I have a 2nd degree tear, but she's more than worth it. And I'm very proud of myself - had pethedine early on and then just gas and air after that. So glad I did as once I was pushing it was incredible. 

She's amazing, BFing like a pro and other than being nocturnal is the most beautiful perfect baby ever. :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow cupcake congratulations!! It sounds like you really earns your stripes! She is beautiful.


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations cupcake. She is gorgeous :)


----------



## pinksmarties

congratulations cupcake, she is beautiful!


----------



## kelly1973

congrats cupcup shes gorgeous.
Ladies I have a question for you guys oh mum is doing my head in she keeps telling me I should be giving Daniel boiled water as well as his milk as he will be thirsty im not but shes coming on Thursday and will be on at me again so does anyone know weater I should or not so I have answer for her (other then go bother someone else ffs lol) im not doing it at the moment, how is everyone lovely weather today


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations Cupcake! She's gorgeous <3

Kelly, I'm sure the others will have an answer for you but I wanted to say stick to your guns! As far as I know babies don't need water, they get all the liquid they need through your milk. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

ladies Daniel has a really sore bit on his willy right on the tip when he poos its explosive and its always goes all over his willy and dangley bits when I wiped him todat his dangley bits spotted blood I only ever use cotton wool and water what do you think this sounds like? and whats best to put on it I don't know weather to go to docs I don't want to seem like an over worried mom


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly I've read that your nipples absorb the babies saliva and that tells your body to make exactly what the baby needs. So if they're dehydrated, it'll make more of the watery foremilk. 

If she comes up with ideas like that that you don't like, sort of laugh them off and say "did people really do that? That's an old fashioned idea these days". Hopefully that will get her to back off without you having to get too forceful and say "my baby, my rules!"


----------



## ickle pand

Not sure about his willy, maybe ask the HV for advice.


----------



## kelly1973

my thanks button doesn't work, thanks ickle I failed at bf just using formula now im deeply disappointed with myself but it just became to much I just could never get him full he drinks between 7 and 8 ounces every feed and couldn't keep up with him


----------



## ickle pand

Sorry I didn't realise. You haven't failed, you're still feeding your baby and he's happy and healthy and that's all that matters. I'm not sure about giving water if you're FF. There is a formula feeding forum though if you want advice. I'd think that he was getting everything he needs from the formula though since its designed to replace BM.


----------



## kelly1973

yeah recon so too thanks ickle don't be sorry thanks for the advice xxx how are you &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good. Being putting clothes and bedding into vac bags to make space in the spare room tonight. Hoping to Hoover the room as much as poss tomorrow night. There's two chests of drawers so I won't be able to do behind them but every little helps.


----------



## too_scared

You definitely haven't failed at all :hugs: Daniel is getting everything he needs from you. <3 You already did more than I would have been able to do. There is no way I could pump like you did. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I'm no expert on formula Kelly but I know the reason why it's so important to mix it exactly as they say is so baby is getting exactly the right quantities of everything including water. He doesn't need extra water. 
As for his willy I would take him to the docs. You aren't being over cautious, he is only little and they won't think badly of you. 
I have had a very crabby boy today. Awake since 5.30 am and hardly any naps he was exhausted by the end of the day. My little winter baby doesn't like the sun either.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly: you didn't fail! You succeeded bf'ing *that many* days! It's all good for Daniel. 
I bfed ds1 for 2 weeks and then bottlefed him. Babies don't need extra water (to second mrs mig, hence the importance of putting the right amount of water when mixing). They would only need extra water in extreme hot weather. Ds1 was born the year of the extreme heat wave we had in france (2003). He was 4-5 months old and only then I gave him extra water, the temperature was somewhere between 40-45C and the bottle was helpful to drizzle water on him. (I remember dreaming of some rain coming down!!). If you notice it's a bit warm, take off one layer of clothes. If you fill his tummy with water for no reason, he'll be full up and won't be hungry and will miss out on the nutrients in the milk. 

Ickle: I like what you said. A good way to get someone off your back!! Lol!


----------



## ginny83

Kelly - I switched M to formula at around 8-10 weeks, please don't feel bad or guilty about it. It's just the way it worked out - trust me there are a million things I would like do for M but it doesn't always work out. Before M was born I said he was not going to watch TV until he was at least 3 and even then only educational programs - lol Fireman Sam has been my saviour during this bought of morning sickness. 

As for the water, I was told the exact thing Ummi said. Babies only need additional water if it's extreme heat. It can cause a whole heap of problems if they are given water before 6 months.

I never gave M water in a bottle, only in a sippy cup, so he would have been around 7 months at least before he started using a sippy cup, and probably close to a year before he started regularly drinking it, but by then he was eating lots of solids and had cut back on his milk a lot.


----------



## ginny83

oh and if you're concerned about his willy, like MrsM said, take him to the drs - they will have seen every type of mother with every type of problems before :)

M rarely got nappy rash, but once or twice his willy had gotten "stuck" to his nappy, and it's been red when I've changed him - maybe something like that has happened to D? I've just put extra ointment on until it's cleared up :)


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies don't get me wrong oh mum is lovely but just interfers all the time and bosses me around wish I wasn't such a doormat!!!!!!
miggins Daniel doesn't like the sun either and doesn't seem to open his eyes outside, he was crabby too and I put it down to the heat he was hard work yesterday screaming on and off all day. When will Daniel have his first vaccines?


----------



## ginny83

I think most mums are like that :) Must be hard sometimes for them being told that all the things they use to do (and obviously turned out OK) are now wrong and old fashioned. I know my mum got a shock when I told her that a lot of her ideas were no good and she's a nurse! 

In Australia, besides whatever is given at birth the first vaccines are at 2 months


I got my downs screening results back today, it was low risk which is nice to have. One less thing I have to think about :) 

Also let myself look up a couple of prams online. I felt a bit cheeky for doing it since I told myself I wasn't going to look at anything until 20 weeks, but couldn't help myself. I'm really liking the Bugaboo Bee. DS will be almost 3, but he never uses his pram anymore as it is, so I don't think it's worth getting a double. I think I might try and get the skateboard attachment thingy, not sure if he'll behave enough to stay on it though! At the moment for walks we use a smart trike and for shopping centers we use trollies.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ginny Edie was 3 about 6 or 7 weeks before Louis was born and I have never needed a buggy board or double buggy, she just walks everywhere. Having said that most of her same age friends do use buggy boards but Edie likes to walk. I got her out of the habit of going in the buggy while I was pregnant and she has done really well. That's great news about the downs screening. 
Kelly you should get a letter calling you for the jabs, he should have them at 8, 12 and 16 weeks. Louis hasn't had his 3rd set yet though.


----------



## ginny83

Max likes to walk and when we walk like in a park he's fine and in our estate I'm OK with him because it's so quite with hardly any cars etc.

But in shopping centers, supermarkets etc he just runs away from me and either just keeps running or takes things off the shelves etc. Hopefully he'll be a bit better in 6 months


----------



## pichi

kelly, the only time to give extra water is when Daniel may be suffering from constipation. Xavier has problems pooping so he has 2oz of water a day to help with it. There is nothing wrong with giving water as long as it isn't substituting for milk consumption :)

Ginny, sneaky peaking at prams is fine hehe. The pram is the fun part ;) the bee is supposed to be very light :)

how is everyone this morn? Babies are still sleeping in this house....


----------



## ickle pand

Love the PMA Ginny. There's nothing wrong with getting excited :)

Kelly my mum was a bit disappointed when I told her that the bedding she made for the crib we have isn't suitable anymore. It had a little quilt and that's not recommended anymore. It was made 40years ago though lol! She does think its great all the info we get these days. She just had my granny to advise her who wasn't great about that sort of thing. 

It's always easier with your own family though, I'm so glad I don't really have a MIL when I hear what some women go through with theirs.


----------



## pinksmarties

ginny -great news about your downs risk. I loved the bugaboo bee when I was pram shopping.

kelly - I agree with what all the other ladies have said, well done for bf/expressing as much as you did that is an achievement NOT a failure. I have given B some water last week when he was ill as his poo was very thick and I think he was a bit dehydrated but he was 5 months and it was only an ounce. My mum and in laws were that same about water too, especially when he had hiccups, they kept on at me to give his some water then. I just told them its not necessary anymore and he wasn't suffering with his hiccups.

Hi everyone.

afm - back home monday night, yesterday was fine getting back into our normal routine but last night was a disaster. He did the same the second night at my dads so hopefully tonight he'll go back to his usual wake ups. I want to start putting him in his own room so might start putting him in their for his naps but I don't want to have to keep getting up into another room if he regularly has night like he did last night.


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies. 

Kelly I agree you only give water to babies in extreme heat and if they are showing signs of dehydration ie dark wee and of their soft spot looks sunken in. In their day you would have to with formula. As for his bits go to the drs he could have thrush hugs Hun hope you are well. 

Ickle yeah for sorting the spare room exciting times. 

Ginny I loves all the growing for baby stuff.

Mrsmigg Isla I'd rage self same thing yesterday got up with the larks then was twisty all day. She now has a gear rash on her tummy too. 

Pink hope b settles into a night time routine again. Soon! 

Sorry If I have forgot anyone.

Afm Isla took the heat badly and it was not that warm here. She confines to have good night bad night last night was not too bad went to bed at 7.45 woke for feeds at 12.30, 4.30 then 6.20. I bought some blackout blinds and put them up last night. Bedroom is not pitch black but much improved. I went to bed early too so feeling more human today. Just put her down for her morning nap in her cot for the first time.....fingers crossed after 30 mins protest she is asleep. Think ths may be the way forward for her. She's falling into her own routine on a morning but on an afternoon its still ad hoc with feeds and naps. She still dies not like being out of my sight or playing alone and has developed one hell of a temper. 

Hope everyone is well. Here's a pic from this morning Isla is getting so big this sleepsuit is 3-6 months.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinksmarties

I bought blackout sheet for our room too as I think being a winter baby was used to going to sleep in teh dark so struggles (if home anyway) to fall asleep if it is light. I hope the blinds help little Isla


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I agree with Pink Kelly, what you have done is an achievement not a failure hun! :hugs: I've heard expressing is a lot harder than BFing so you've done amazingly well, well done!!

Pichi, lucky you :lol: does Pixie and Xavier sleep well normally?

Ginny there's no harm in looking at the prams :) it's great PMA! Caitlin was 2 years 3 months when I had Thomas and I got a buggy board but if I am honest I used it a handful of times and that was it as she preferred to walk holding the pram.

Pink hope you get Benjamin back into his routine soon :hugs:

Debz poor Isla! Noah wasn't fussed with the heat really. She is gorgeous Debz :) She obviously gets her temper from her mother :winkwink: :lol:

AFM: Today is Noah's official hospital due date (yesterday was my date) as if he's nearly 3 weeks old :wacko: Noah tends to sleep pretty well in the night waking around 2/3 for a feed and 6/7. I took this photo of Noah this morning, he is changing so much already I think!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/FB_IMG_13679990459317984_zpsd5f29b7f.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

He's lovely MMM. 

Love seeing all these lovely baby pics :)


----------



## pichi

he's gorg! so tiny! heeh

yeah, they're both good sleepers MMM. bed at 7/7:30pm and up at 8am :thumbup:


----------



## merristems

Beautiful babies Debz and Mmm! 
Ginny im loving the pma i dont see any harm in looking at stuff now. I didnt buy anything until about 20wks because i wanted to be certain, but people have been giving mre stuff since 14wks!
Pichi you have good kiddos there lucky lady;)
Pink welcome back sorry ben had some bad nights i agree with the black out blinds i bet they help winter babies sleep.
Kelly you have done brilliantly so dont kick yourself about it, bf is hard.

Afm i started painting my cot its just white and then im fixing butterflies onto the head and tail boards im glad i started early because its taken me ages to strip old paint off of it and prime it! Mum and dad are buying the matress for us, we struggled to find the right size because its over 20years old its a little narrower than todays sizes. 
I brought my fabric yesterday to make my sling it cost a bit in the end but for 25 quid i can get 3 out of it so i might give one to the next friend who has baby and keep two. Exciting :)


----------



## ickle pand

Merri how did you strip the cot? We've got 2 pine chest of drawers that aren't matching, so my plan is to strip them and paint them the same colour and put new handles on, so they look more alike. Think I'll need to get started soon.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow I'm jelous Pichi :haha: It's great when they sleep well though!!

I bet it's going to be lovely Merri are you going to post a piccie on here?

Ickle when's your 20 week scan? Will you be finding out the flavour? x


----------



## merristems

Ickle my cot had been painted previously so firstly i sanded it by hand which got tidious so i used a wall paper scraper to remove all loose paint then got out the electric hand held sander and buzzed it all over, fiddly mind! I have primed it now ready to top coat later. Mmm i will put up a pic when i get it finished!
Ickle not long until 20wks! Have you used doppler yet? Think i got hb at 16wks low down in pelvis xx


----------



## ickle pand

20 week scan is on the 5th of June so 4 weeks to go :) DH wants to find out but I want to wait. I don't think they tell us in this area at the 20 week scan anyway, I think we'd need to get a private scan for that.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I hope these next 4 weeks fly by for you! Oh really? I guess there's no harm in asking when you go :winkwink: x


----------



## ickle pand

I don't want to know though lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Ahhh just read back :lol: I thought you wanted to know but OH didn't :lol: x


----------



## debzie

Lovely pic mmm. 

Pichi you are so lucky with them both sleeping through.

Merri sounds fab can't wait to see pics. 

Ickle I forgot to say earlier I have a throw on Islas cot at the moment that was mine and its just fir show she sleeps on top of it in her sleeping bag. Perhaps that is one way you can still use yours? Unless you are going for bedding. 

Well Isla slept for 40 mins this morning in her cot. We have been to twinkle time ( sensory light play session for babies) and I have again just put her in her cot and she's asleep. Here's hoping that I can establish some routine so I don't have a crabby sloppy tired baby. I have a,so booked in her next set of jabs Friday.....dreading this set as its the one that Emily was really poorly with.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Aw well done Isla, did she settle ok Debz? What's on at SS tomorrow? I may come once I've dropped Thomas off at nursery? How long are the sessions? x


----------



## ickle pand

That's a good idea. The crib would look a bit bare otherwise when baby's not in it.


----------



## debzie

She's still asleep 1 hour 30 mins and counting eek have got all sorts done as well as time on here.

Mmm we have mother and baby play session at the earth centre up the Main Street. You can park at the rear whine the factory shop. It's on 10-11.45 but trn up and leave when you want. You could also get Noah weighed.


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies ive decieded to set up a parenting journal can anyone in very simple terms explain how I do this xxx


----------



## ickle pand

You just start a thread in the parenting journal section Kelly.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've just read back and my mind has gone blank! 
Gorgeous photos of Isla and Noah. Noah reminds me a bit of Louis when he was newborn and had delicate little features, he is all chunky now though! 
Lots of admiration Merri and Ickle for all the creativity, stripping cots and furniture and making things. I wish I A - could do stuff like that, and B - could be arsed. By the end of the day when I get my two to bed I either go for a run or collapse on the sofa and watch Corrie. 
My days seem so busy since I started cutting out Edie's naps. I'm getting exhausted myself so I may give the play session we go to on a Thursday afternoon a miss tomorrow and let her nap, and have a bit of a rest myself. I will still have Louis to entertain - he does not nap in his crib, but if I time it right I may be able to get him to nap on me. Then I will chuck a blanket over us and have a kip on the sofa. 
He had a much better night last night, for the first time in as long as I can remember he slept from 6-6 with just one wake up. He may have slept longer in the morning but he had a dirty nappy. I'm not sure if his tummy had been bothering him the day before and that's why he was cranky because an hour later when I was getting ready to take E to Playgroup he had a total nappy explosion that resulted in an entire outfit change and Edie being late to Playgroup. I think it might have been the sun, I often get a but of an upset tummy (tmi) if I've been in the sun all day. However he has been back to his usual sunny self again today, napping well in car seat and buggy while we were out and about and feeding a lot better too. I am wondering if the altered mood is to do with the fact he is coming to the end of the fourth leap in the "wonder weeks". He almost rolled over today, he has just started to pick toys up and look at them with interest, particularly his Lamaze "Freddie Firefly", and has been vocalising a lot. Lets see what tonight brings. I hope you all have good nights/days. It is midnight. Why am I not asleep? :dohh:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's another thing I meant to say, Debzie is it the second set of jabs Isla is due? I feel for you, Edie and Louis were both awful with those.


----------



## ickle pand

I've woken up with RLP on my left side. Holy cow it's sore. Feels like I've done 500 sit ups but just on one side. Does RLP usually correspond to when baby is having a growth spurt? 

It's DH's birthday today. He's away on a course in Edinburgh though until tomorrow. Really miss him when he's away at the moment and don't have many friends here to go out with to take my mind off it. Hoping to make some friends once I start ante-natal classes etc.


----------



## debzie

Wow mrsmigg well done Louis. Lets hope he settles into a routine now. Yes it's Islas second set of jabs Emily was really unwell with them. I'm dreading them but it needs to be done. 

Ickle I can remember about 16 weeks I suddenly popped and looked very pregnant overnight with lists of twinges that's why I decided to make an appointment for a ginger scan as I couldn't wait until 20 weeks for another scan. Ouch. 

Isla slept again in her cot at lunch time nap 12-2 but then started a screamathon at 5 when she was tired again and point blank refused to nap. I ended up putting her in the bath at 6 and she was in bed by 6.45 and zonked. Fed her at 12 then 3 then she woke at 5.30 so. Put her in with me and we slept in. Woke up at 7.45 to the sound of bins bring put out. Was a mad dash to get Emily ready. She's now her usual twisty self because I've put her down.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Bless her Debz, hope the wrap helps.

Mrs M, I found it so hard with Caitlin and Thomas as she was at home almost all day too! I cant believe Louis is over 4 months now it's mad!! 

Kelly make sure to let us know when you've set your journal up!!

I'm just waiting for a guy dropping a laptop off for hubby then I need to take Thomas to nursery and I'm hoping to go meet Debz and take Noah to ge weighed, then I'm meeting my friend at Toby Carvery for lunch. Later this afternoon I'll be picking the kids up from school/nursery. I'm off tea making duties tonight as hubby is coming in from work early to make shepherds pie :D x

How's everyone else?


----------



## ickle pand

Lol @ ginger scan Debzie. Got to love autocorrect :)

Hope Isla settles down. 

I'm good MMM, roasting hot at work though. I've asked for a desk fan but the problem is the air con isn't set up right.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

There's nothing worse than being hot and pregnant!! Hope you get a fan soon. U reminder the year I was pregnant with Caitlin it was when we had that really really hot summer and the roads and that were melting! It was awful x


----------



## pichi

you've never experiances a hot summer until you are pregnant haha! Remember sneaking through to the back of work to crank the AC up :haha: everyone was freezing and i was just fine lol

how is everyone this morning? (and bubies)


----------



## ickle pand

We're all hot here, so it's not just me lol! I've got a desk fan now so I'm like a dog with it's head hanging out a car window :) The AC doesn't come on until late morning, so then we're fine for a couple of hours and then the temp gets too cold and we get cold air blasting us all afternoon. It's a new building and I think the control panel hasn't been set up properly. They've put a password on it now so we can't change it ourselves so we just have to raise a ticket with IT.


----------



## merristems

Ickle i often associate rlp with a growth spurt and also like to think which ever side its on is where baby is pulling on bits and bobs!
Lol ginger scan!! Maybe i should have had one of them!!

Been really sleepy last few day, weather is rubbish here so im skiving work, i slept til skippy wanted lunch. My appitite has slowed down a bit now which is a relief ive gain a fair bit and im hoping i wont need to gain too much more! Noticed some stretch marks on my bum yesterday :( 

Glad those babies are behaving xxx


----------



## ickle pand

I think it makes the soreness a bit more bareable when you think of it being caused by the baby growing doesn't it? 

I keep feeling occasional flutters but nothing major yet. Won't be long now I'm sure.


----------



## merristems

Eeeeek!! So lovely when they are deffinate flutters i love it :) you wait until you whole tummy gets poked out by a foot &#9829;


----------



## pinksmarties

so exciting when you feel those first flutters, it will be a while before Kev can feel anything though. Happy birthday to Kev!

The weather last years was rubbish so didn't have the extremes of hot weather and pg but then I like being warm, HATE being cold (why am I in Scotland lol?) I used to round turning the AC off!! All the other ladies were menopausal so kept flushing and turning the AC up!

Hope everyone ok.

afm - today would have been the first birthday of my first loss. Feeling okay about it all though. Its a bitter sweet thing as I often wonder what my angel babies would have been like but then I wouldn't have Benjamin. Anyway looking forward to water babies tomorrow so trying to get al the stuff I need whilst he is asleep just now!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hi ladies. 

I've read back but don't know if i can remember everything. 

Ickle: have you tried the mr freeze? They help a looooot! I used to have my freezer full of them with ds1 and was going to the shop on my lunch break to get some when I was at work. 

Pink: sorry for the anniversary. It's still a good thing to remember them, in the way that the babies we've lost existed, for a short or a longer time, but they were there. And then Ben is here too, bless him and you can fully enjoy him. *hugs*

Hope everyone else is ok. I don't remember if I commented on the pics of Isla and Noah. They are "trop chou" (meaning so cute in french :D)


----------



## ickle pand

I like being warm too. I think the worst bit about our office is how cold it gets after being so warm. Your body takes a while to acclimatise. 

I can't wait until Kev can feel movement too. It'll be a while though because of my extra padding. 

I really need to pick paint for our living room. It's getting painted next and I've been distracted looking at nursery colours lol!


----------



## kelly1973

my not so little now man
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20130504-WA0000.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5









IMG-20130510-WA0000.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## merristems

Handsome little guy Kelly love the star top xxxx


----------



## kelly1973

thanks merrie its from next xx


----------



## ickle pand

Aw these lovely wee boys. We need more girls to even up the ratio lol


----------



## kelly1973

that's guna be your job ickle im convinced your having a girl xx


----------



## ickle pand

I still don't have a clue either way. I really must get started on my gender predictors lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Haha I thought I was going to be the one to bring more girls to the party! Kelly he is gorgeous. While you are on hand some of you, when Louis wakes for his feed tonight what do I have to do to stop the monitor from going beserk downstairs when I lift him off the sensor mat?


----------



## pichi

switch the main monitor part ( the angel) off. Your parent unit will beep or vibrate depending on what you have it set on until you turn the angel back on :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Pichi. He is feeding now, and it's bleeping downstairs but not too loudly. I switched it off at the "wing". I shall set it to vibrate tomorrow.


----------



## pinksmarties

Absolutely gorgeous Kelly, I love the star top. I initially thought he was being a superman by wearing pants on top of his out fit till I realised he was in his bouncy chair lol

mrsmig I just turn the wing off too and this stops anything going off, I didn't realise you put it vibrate

ickle - have you got any general colours in mind?

Hi everyone, hope you all have nice weekends planned.

afm- we are going to see a new nursery opening up in the village where we live, it would be perfect location wise but there as it is new there won't be any opinions/feedback etc to suggest if good or bad, however I do know some of the ladies from the nursery we are going to send B to have applied for jobs there so that eases the mind a little. B spent his first night in his own room last night whivh wasn't too bad but thats another story I'll put in my journal.


----------



## ickle pand

Well I've got teal lamps, lamp shade and teal on the curtains so it has to match in with those. Our suite is black and grey and there's grey in the curtains too. I was thinking about pale grey with one wallpapered feature wall but DH is very fussy about what wallpaper he likes.


----------



## pinksmarties

sounds lovely, I like the teal colour and feature wall sounds great too. I just painted one wall dark aubergine and that is dramatic too


----------



## ickle pand

We have an aubergine wall in our bedroom, I love it! Purple is my favourite colour. 

I need to have a look for some testers so we can get started.


----------



## merristems

Awww i love teal too and great with grey! Perfect for boy or girly. Our nursery is oatmeal and a bight jungle green feature wall! I have visions of putting up jungle animals when baby is bigger!! Mum and me just brought some new fabric for th moses basket, it needs a bumper its beautiful embroidered cotton just white. Then i found some jazzy african print fabric which im going to make a play mat out of! This baby is going to have a funky bedroom! Still need curtains but couldnt decide. Bloody knackered now carrying a bump is hard work and im still not quite aware of how big it is i keep bumping into things and forgetting i cant squeeze into places anymore!


----------



## ickle pand

Teal and grey is our living room merri lol! I keep changing my mind about the babies room. Latest idea is pale brown walls with lots of coloured accessories/bedding.


----------



## merristems

Oh right sorry thought we were talking baby rooms!


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :flow: Sorry I have missed so much here. I am absolutely exhausted lately. Finn is not sleeping well.

Ickle, that sounds really nice for your living room. I love that colour combination. That is actually the combination we have in our bathroom. 

Kelly, Daniel is just gorgeous! I LOVE his hair. I want to squash him! :cloud9:

Sorry I can't remember anything else :shy: Finn was eating every 2-3 hours last night so that meant very little sleep for me. I took him to bed with me at 8 and I slept maybe for another hour and then fed him on my side for the first time. It actually worked! I rested more like that too. I am still very tired. He is waking from an hour nap now to eat again. 

I hope you are all well. :flow: I will try to get on here more often. I miss you guys!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good to see your doing well Mindy :flower: Hopefully it won't be long before Finn is going longer in the night, you must be so tired :(

How's everyone else?

Noah and I are doing well. Noah had a bad couple of nights at the weekend but wasn't too bad last night. He's still pretty settled and content in the day. He has been very twisty this afternoon since about 3pm but I think he has trapped wind poor little man :( x


----------



## debzie

I still have to decorate Islas room I'm going to do it before she moves in officially. At the moment she loves ladybirds so I'm looking for accessories if anyone sees any. When I look there are loads in the states but not any here. 

Mindy so sorry Finn is keeping you up so much. I prefer to nurse Isla on my side it means I do doze though and she sometimes slips which leaves me a bit sore so be careful of that. 

Mmm poor little man hope its just a one off. 

Afm Isla had her second injections and to be honest wasn't too bad. She had a slight temp Friday and was off colour over the weekend but is fine today. Emily was poorly for a week with the same ones that's why I was dreading it. She still wakes at least three times per night for feeds. I'm still combi feeding but to be honest I think at the moment it's more formula than breast. She upped her feeds again so I'm struggling with keeping up. I have started expressing more giving her two expressed feeds per day and nursing her last thing at night, first thing on a morning plus one feed during the day if I think I have enough that day. Need to get into a rhythm with expressing but it's finding the time. My motto is even if she is getting one feed its better than none but I still feel like I should be doing more.


----------



## ickle pand

Have you seen this outfit? If I have a girl, it's getting bought in every size straight away lol!

https://www.next.co.uk/x51886s5

In fact I might buy all of these https://www.next.co.uk/girls/newborn-girls/bright-beautiful/1


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Your doing really well Debz as is Isla! Try not to beat yourself up over it!!

Ickle those are just way too cute :cloud9: ... see you need to find out the gender :winkwink: x


----------



## debzie

Yeah I saw those ickle I love them but settled on this for isla.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## debzie

And this......
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ickle pand

Lol MMM! I'd be disappointed if I'm having a boy and couldn't buy those outfits though. Baby girls do have much more choice than boys. 

Those outfits are lovely. I love Next kids clothes. My SIL used to queue up at 6am for their Boxing Day sale and buy most of her boys clothes for the year. I thought she was mad but now I'm seeing the appeal.


----------



## debzie

I do love next stuff. It's pricey but lovely. I went mad the other week and bought a few things. Paying for it now though because I'm skint.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Boys clothes are much nicer than they used to be, plus boys look REALLY cute in hand knits too. Debzie, you are doing a brilliant job don't feel guilty. 
Louis has his 3rd set of jabs tomorrow :-( which I'm dreading because the second set were horrible. He was supposed to have them last Tuesday but I didn't get the letter until Saturday! Great!! I'll just fire up the Delorian and head back to last week. 
After saying Louis was more settled he seems to have slipped back again. He woke 3 or 4 times last night and doesn't seem that settled tonight.


----------



## FeLynn

Not sure where else to post this, I normally post in the miscarriage section. I am a little nervous. My period is 4 days late and 5 days prior to it being late I had some spotting not a lot and only on toilet paper never bleeding in the toilet or in my undies and it wasn't many times through out the day. Do you think that could have been implantation bleeding? I have heard a lot of different things about it. I am just more aware of my body since having my miscarriages and period still hasn't surfaced. I am just trying not to over think it but worrying like crazy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi. Have you tested?


----------



## FeLynn

Mrs Miggins said:


> Hi. Have you tested?

no I haven't! I am too nervous to go and buy a test to pee on it to see if its - or +. I will be sad if its - and I will be scared if its +. I also don't have a car at the moment hub is at work. I go for blood work in the morning and will get the results wed. They are checking progesterone and hcg. If my period comes then I wont go. I just have a feeling like I have with my other pregnancies. Kinda hope Im right and kind of hope Im wrong. I am not TTC I am honestly terrified to get pregnant again. My family dr said it could possibly be implantation bleeding that I had.


----------



## ickle pand

Good luck Felynn. Hopefully you'll get some answers soon and can then deal with it.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

There definitely is more choice for girls but the boys choices have vastly improved the last few years. 

Hope you get the result you want Felynn x


----------



## merristems

Good luck felynn, be brave :hugs:

Next baby clothes are cute as... we have a next outet store here and im forever browsing the sale stuff always a sale on here! I saw some amazing green stary baby geows 2 for4 quid but resisted and now i regret it! Also matalan had very reasonable baby gear. I want to know what im having now!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I'll have to find out where our nearest Next outlet is. 

Do you have any feelings about the gender one way or the other? I've noticed that I think about "him" rather than "her" or "it". Don't know if that means anything though.


----------



## merristems

I have always thought boy, and at the scan we thought we saw testes but i just read that they dont come down until about now so it could have been lady bits! Idk now! If you believe the hr thing then its a boy. Oh well only 13wk until d day!


----------



## ickle pand

We tried to do the wedding ring test but the ring didn't move in any direction lol!


----------



## merristems

Ha there are so many wives tales everyone says im carrying low and out front so that must mean its a boy but i think it all depends on your physic anyway!
Did you start to show yet ickle? And bumps or thumps? I didnt notice until 20wks i have anterior placenta though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I carried exactly the same with both of mine so I don't believe any of that about how you carry! I thought Edie was a boy until I felt her move and then I started to call her "she". Louis kept me guessing all the way through but I was so surprised when he was a boy I must have been expecting a girl!


----------



## ickle pand

The only sure fire way to know is to look between their legs when they're born lol


----------



## pichi

i tell you - Gender guessing get yourself a red cabbage :haha:


----------



## pinksmarties

I always said he and kind of knew it was going to be a boy. At the 20 week scan she pointed out the obvious bits. They are more likely to get it wrong if they say girl and it ends up being a boy than the other way around.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah that makes sense pink.

What do I do with this red cabbage then pichi?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

ickle pand said:


> The only sure fire way to know is to look between their legs when they're born lol

Even then you can get it wrong!! I saw Edie's umbilical cord and said is it a boy! *cringe*


----------



## ickle pand

That would be a well endowed boy lol!


----------



## merristems

Lol mrsm! 
What does cabbage do??


----------



## ickle pand

Ok I googled it. You add boiling water to chopped up red cabbage, leave it for 10 mins then drain off the water. Mix it with an equal amount of urine and the colour will tell you the gender. Pink/red = boy, purple = girl


----------



## pichi

you boil down the cabbage, drain it (water will be red) put a wee bit in an OLD glass and add your pee (lol!) it is basically a pH indicator :)

some places say pinky colour is girl and blue/ purple is boy.


----------



## ickle pand

If its just ph I can get my mum to acquire some paper from the lab she works in lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

But that's nowhere near as much fun as peeing on a cabbage! I never did the cabbage test, wish I had.


----------



## ickle pand

Peeing on a cabbage is fun? Lol!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Er..... :wacko:
:haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've never heard of the cabbage trick before :lol: it sounds ... interesting :haha: x


----------



## pichi

i hadn't either. Oh though i was going to take a wizz on a cabbage :haha:


----------



## merristems

Hahaha right im off to buy a red cabbage today! Good fibre if nothing else!! Was it right pichi??


----------



## pichi

i found the blue/green boy as like i said it's a pH indicator. here's my result:

dark blue/green indicating boy! and it was right
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v69/idontknowwhentoshutup/3a018963-4bda-44b7-a8af-a4cf517fe5e3_zps62d0b268.jpg

i THINK i'm right in saying that the more acidic your urine is the more it is likely to be a girl? i can't remember haha


----------



## kelly1973

lol at the pic pichi wish id of tried that now, oh mum did the ring thing and it was right she recons she has never been wrong yet.
ive added a pic could this be a little smile???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130515_121444.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pichi

aw he's getting big Kelly. i'll have that book in the post tomorrow (as with your band Ickle, worse person ever for posting things!)


----------



## kelly1973

I know hes growing too fast its scary


----------



## ickle pand

That's a big colour difference. I'm going to buy a cabbage, next time I'm in Tesco. 

I think it might be Kelly :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It looks like it to me Kelly. I LOVE the silly sausage outfit. I will get round to posting those clothes soon too. 
Louis doesn't seem to be as bad with these set of jabs. It seems to have made him sleepy. I can live with that :blush:


----------



## too_scared

Love that outfit, Kelly! He is gorgeous. Looks like a smile to me :cloud9:

I can't wait to see the results of the cabbage tests, ladies :)

Mrs. M., I'm so happy to hear that Louis doesn't seem so bad after his last set of shots. :)

I hope you are all well :flow:

Finn is hungry so I gotta go! Hopefully one day I will be able to update! :haha:


----------



## merristems

Just trapsed around town looking for pj bottoms as non of mine fit now, brought some in matalan couldnt be botheted to try them on and they dont bloody fit!! Gerrr!! Im so silly sometimes and its a mission to go back there!
Got me a cabbage will try it later or does it need to be first wee? Ive missed pos!

Kelly looks like a smile to me very cute xxx


----------



## pichi

yeah, it's FMU :) I miss POAS :haha:

matalan PJ bottoms are the best but they always seem to all be slightly different sized


----------



## too_scared

That sucks about the pj's, Merri. My Oma used to do that with clothes all the time. It used to drive my mom nuts because she had to return all the clothes that didn't fit :haha: I hope you get them exchanged soon. 

I can't wait to hear your cabbage results :)


----------



## merristems

Well i just did it and so did dh because he thought it was a laugh! Only just read it should be FMU! But here it the test...

Left is control right is result
Looks like girl to me! Rasberry red.
Dh was purple!
 



Attached Files:







20130515192133890-1.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## pichi

yeah, that's looking like a red = girl. we shall see! haha the cabbage was right for 5 out of 6 people who done it same time as me


----------



## merristems

Really?? Wicked but mustent go and buy any cute dresses just yet!!


----------



## pichi

haha! it's very hard not to buy things. that's why i wanted to know - so i could buy all these cute girly things for Pixie :haha: it's harder for a boy i think. Next i'd say was the best for boys things.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I do that too Merri :lol: I hate trying things on! 

It's definitely looking like girl. Wish I'd heard of it when I was pregnant :lol: x


----------



## merristems

Pichi do you think you will try for a third? I have no idea yet if i will have anymore after this one, some people just seem to know.


----------



## merristems

Haha its worse when you dont fit i the cubicle because bump hit the door! I willhave to drag myself back there friday :(


----------



## merristems

Oh i just searched results to check and red is boy! Blue purple is girl. Dh is happy he is having a girl! Oh well still 50/50!!


----------



## debzie

I just looked back in my journal as I did them all.....wedding ring said girl, baking powder test said girl and so did the cabbage test. Craving wise I went off vinegar and craved sweet stuff.


----------



## pichi

merristems said:


> Oh i just searched results to check and red is boy! Blue purple is girl. Dh is happy he is having a girl! Oh well still 50/50!!

different places say different things. acidic urine is supposed to indicate girl (so, that'd be red to a kinda green (1-6) boys more alkaline in colour which is a darker green - blue/black (7-14)


----------



## ickle pand

I probably won't get a cabbage tonight. I picked up the bed for the spare room tonight and got shouted at by some woman for parking at the wrong side of the carpark. Apparently I should've run on her doorbell at tea time to check it was ok, even though I was sat in the van waiting for my friends to arrive ready to move if I was in anyone's way. Stupid old bint!

I got some wallpaper samples in the post today. Got some for the living room and some for baby's room. So exciting! I've stuck them to the wall so we can decide which we like best :)


----------



## merristems

Oh stupid lady how rude! 
Yeah on wall paper, hope you decide soon xx


----------



## pichi

what a cow! like you said, it's not like you left the can so you could have moved at any time :dohh:

ooo love all the decorating you're doing ickle. :D


----------



## ickle pand

Me too. We've been meaning to do it for so long, it's fantastic to be actually doing it. I've just ordered wallpaper for the feature wall of the living room. Just need to work out what shade of paint to go on the other walls now and we're good to go :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

So funny the cabbage stuff! And guesse what? Ds1 came back from a chemistry workshop and as soon as he arrived, he took some eed canbage from his back and started doing exactly the same experiment!!! (Well not with a urine sample of course, but with vinegar and bicarbonate of soda.) so I confirm that acid is pink and alkaline is purple. 

Ickle: sorry about that woman. It's awful being shouted at, but even worst when your preggo. 

Kelly: daniel is so so cute!

Sorry I know I missed loads! I've been very busy lately with the boxes, but everytime i'm done with one, it seems a new one appears from nowhere!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry you got shouted at by some old bitch Ickle. I got so many nosey stares in town today while Edie was having a meltdown. People just love it. 
Today is the day that would have been my due date of my second loss, one year on. I'm ok with it. I find anniversaries of the miscarriage harder, but I think over a year on and with Louis here I am starting to heal.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm glad you're doing ok. People told me it would get easier and you don't really believe them when you're in the thick of your grief but it is true. :hugs:


----------



## merristems

:hugs: mrsm these anniversarys do tend to sneak up on you, i hope your feeling ok and yes you have your little man now to hold and comfort you xxxxx


----------



## kelly1973

ladies I have a question ive started to bleed again could this really be af again???


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Probably Kelly if you have stopped feeding it can come quite quickly.


----------



## ickle pand

So glad it's Friday! How's everyone else doing?

My lovely SIL gave me a bag of clothes that are too small for her but are suitable for a growing bump. It's probably doubled my current wardrobe lol! It's also saved me a small fortune in maternity clothes. I'm definitely taking her out for lunch sometime.


----------



## merristems

Sounds like it probably is kelly.....booo!

Yippie for free clothes ickle! Very generous of sil. My mum keeps giving me tops too it very much apprieciated! 
Afm baby is having a chilled week, always un nerves me but im playing music to him/her and therecis some action now apparently reggae is the order of the day! Going to matalan in a bit to swap pjs, then b&q to see if our wall lights are there, the need to do 2.5hr gardening and then i want to go swimming if it stays dry/sunny as nearest pool is outside!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sounds like it could be Kelly :( :hugs:

That's so lovely of your SIL Ickle! It's brilliant when you get given things, more money for you to spend on baby :winkwink: x


----------



## ickle pand

I know I wasn't expecting it at all. 

Starting to think about starting to buy things for baby. It's a surprisingly scary step to take though. 

When did you ladies start to feel definite kicks rather than just flutters?


----------



## ickle pand

I know I wasn't expecting it at all. 

Starting to think about starting to buy things for baby. It's a surprisingly scary step to take though. 

When did you ladies start to feel definite kicks rather than just flutters?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I don't think I bought anything for Noah until I was 16 weeks it's such a hard step to take after a loss :hugs:

With Caitlin I felt definite kicks at 17 weeks, we were on holiday in Tenerife at the time :D x


----------



## ginny83

Sorry I have been missing for a bit

Well I've got some very sad news that I was hoping I would never have to share again. I had my OB check up on Thursday and they couldn't find a heartbeat and bubs was measuring 13 weeks, so probably stopped growing shortly after my 12 week scan since I was ahead at that one. So another 12-16 week loss, my 3rd one now.

Absolutely devastated and unless they can come up with a reason why from the testing (at the moment there is no reason, again) I won't be trying again. 

I'd like to hang around on here though as I enjoy everyone's posts and love talking about my precious little M! I'm upset that I won't be able to give him a brother or a sister, I think some of this might be to not knowing any only children.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh Ginny I am so so sorry sweetie. I am sending you lots of :hugs: and will be thinking of you all :( x


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Oh Ginny. I'm so so sorry. I was hoping for the best for you. Please hang around, we love having you here. 

If your little one is meant to be an only child, do not worry to much about it. With lots of love it is all going to be ok. And I'm sure he is getting plenty. 

Loads of hugs. I'll be thinking about you. Take care and try and get some rest. 
xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Oh Ginny I'm so so sorry. I hope they can give you a reason for it this time so at least you know what is happening to your babies. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## pichi

in so sorry to hear your recent news :( :hugs: take care x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh no no no Ginny :cry: I'm so terribly sorry. I hope they can find out why this keeps happening to you and that there is something that can help support this part of a pregnancy for you. Big hugs.


----------



## ginny83

Thanks for the support ladies, I might be missing for a bit til I get my head around things, but look forward to still being able to chat with you all :)

At the moment, I'm happy to try and find some answers but I really don't want to try again. Physically it's painful since I keep having missed miscarriages at that bit later point where I need surgery or to suffer basically a labour, also emotionally it's already taken a huge toll on me. I feel like I just want to focus on the things I can be grateful for like M and it's hard focusing on him when I'm sick with morning sickness or having appointments or generally just having my thoughts consumed with pregnancy. 

Thanks for the support. We never told anyone about this pregnancy except for our parents so it's nice to be able to use here to vent.

I promise I'll catch up on everyone else at some point!


----------



## too_scared

I am so very sorry, Ginny.


----------



## hopeithappens

So sorry ginny :hugs:


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Take all tje time you need hun. You will need time to grieve this baby, and also time to grieve for the brother or sister you so wanted to give your little boy. I really really hope for you that you'll have answers, and that one day you'll have your rainbow. Baut as we discussed in my journal, this is so painful, time and energy consuming that it is totally normal to need a break from ttc or stop completely. 
I also hope that the next steps will be as kind to you as possible.


----------



## merristems

Ginny i am sooo sorry:( :hug: there is nothing wrong wth M being an only child, my dh is one and my mum and aside from being chatter boxes they are just fine! He wont know any different that what my dh says and he will get your idivided attention which he will relish. Take time to heal thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's totally understandable Ginny. We will be here for you whenever you need us.


----------



## pinksmarties

oh Ginny I am so, so sorry :cry: sending you lots of hugs. I hope they can help understand what's going on.:hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

Ginny im so sad to turn on my laptop to read this news im thinking of you and we are here for you when ever you need us, be good to yourself please stick around on here hugs xxxxx


----------



## debzie

So so sorry ginny I hope you do get done answers hugs. Xx


----------



## ickle pand

How's everyone doing?

I'm sat lying with my feet up on the bar at the end of our bed like I used to when we were TTC. This time it's for swollen ankles though lol!

I'm looking at cots and think I've picked one but I'm getting myself a bit confused with what mattress is best. Any advice?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: Ickle ... the joys of pregnancy eh :winkwink:

I'm not even sure which we got :lol: x


----------



## ickle pand

I tried googling foam vs sprung. Sprung is better but foam is cheaper so not too bad to replace if it gets majorly pooped on and ruined. Still doesn't help lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Get a mattress protector :thumbup: I *think* ours is foam ... I cba to go upstairs and have a look :lol: x


----------



## pichi

i'd say go with a sprung mattress and get a waterproof mattress protector :) you get a nice fluffy one that isn't that horrible plasticy stuff hahah- that's what we got for the little mans bed :) our mattress is both foam and sprung though i think :dohh:


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks. I'll have a proper look tonight. I got too annoyed with the site I was looking at because you couldn't filter by size. Where did you buy your cots from?


----------



## pinksmarties

I think our mattress is the same as pichi, a mix of both with a breathable waterproof top. I got my cot bed from toys r us, its an EastCoast cot bed. I bought the mattress from somewhere else but can't remember atm.

aw no swollen feet, I didn't get that till nearer the end when my shoes and boots wouldn't fit! Must apologise for not sending the mat jeans I said I would. I found them at the weekend but they are a size 12. With this nice weather you'll be getting lots of use from the tops mrsmig sent you as well as the dresses. Lets hope it stays this nice, I love it!


----------



## pichi

pixies cotbed was toys r us and Xaviers we bought from pramcentre.co.uk they usually do really good sales :)


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks I'll have a look there since we have plenty of time yet to shop around. 

The swollen ankles were from standing ironing I think. I'll need to break it down into smaller chunks from now on. I wish I was one if those people who do a load of washing and iron it as soon as its dry but I usually wait until I have nothing left to wear lol.


----------



## pinksmarties

I haven't ironed since B was born :blush:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I never iron :blush: Actually I iron hubby's work shirts and that's it :lol:

Everything just goes in the tumble once it's dried to fluff it up then there's no need to iron it as long as you fold them whilst they're still warm x


----------



## pinksmarties

Thats what I do MMM. OH irons his work shorts but thats it. Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## debzie

Ickle my feet started swelling from early on too. My dryer is broken so I'm having to iron trying to keep on top of it but I detest it sooooo much. I was being so organised washing ironing as I go but it's mounted up again. Will have to tackle it today and tomorrow. 

Ickle I bought the cotbed pine set out of argos and its done Emily and now Isla. I just bought a new silent night my first matress for the cotbed.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Glad it's not just me Pink :lol: was beginning to think I was just lazy! X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've just got to grips with my ironing again but sometimes my ironing basket is a heap taller than Edie. I try to get it done on a Saturday morning but its not easy. Yesterday I felt like I was doing laundry all day. It's amazing how much extra washing one very small person creates! 
My very small person is not a well boy today. He has a nasty cough and he is bunged up as well as having trapped wind and being spewy. Poor little mite we have had lots of snuggles on the sofa this morning. I think a lot of it is from his jabs last week. I need to put him down though as I need to have lunch, sort (yet more) washing, and make the fire. 
I had swollen feet and hands when I was pregnant with Edie, but not Louis.


----------



## ickle pand

We each do our own ironing but I do the bedsheets since DH refuses to. We don't have a line outside to hang our washing out so I start it off in the drier and then hang it on a clothes horse while it's still warm so that it dries quickly. It still comes out a crumpled mess lol!


----------



## ickle pand

I hope Louis gets better soon. Poor wee thing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you. It's horrible when they are poorly. I really feel for Mindy at the moment and as for what Dani is going through I can't imagine, she must be so brave and strong. That photo she posted on Facebook of little Amie smiling with her oxygen mask on melted my heart into bits.


----------



## ickle pand

I know. It just doesn't bare thinking about. She seems to be coping so well with it all as well.


----------



## pinksmarties

Poor Louis, hope he feels better soon, I am sure all the mummy cuddles he is getting will help. When B was 'off colour' after his 1st and 2nd jabs and then ill his bronciolitis I found that difficult as you can't do much to help them so I really feel for Mindy with Finns nose. As for Dani I don't know how she does it, so strong, both her and gorgeous little Amie.

Got B weighed again today, only put 1.5 oz on, so 2 oz in 3 weeks. I am not overly worried as he is bright and content and maybe all his rolling about he is doing is burning off those calories! They suggested increasing the amount of purees, he only has about 1oz at the most atm so will try more tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That sounds like a good plan Pink, slow and steady. I bought some baby rice for Louis today, I'm borrowing an electric pump off my friend so I'm going to start trying to express again *shudder* and once I have some supplies to mix the rice with I will get going.


----------



## pichi

I'm sorry Louis isn't feeling well MM :( hope he's better soon.

isn't it scary that our babies are weaning now!?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It is! Part of me wants to leave it as long as possible but I'm also excited to start.


----------



## pichi

i need a bigger freezer to put all the pureés in haha. need to get some alternative ideas for pureés too because i always make the same ones :dohh:


----------



## pinksmarties

They suggested offering him 2 'meals' but I am not convinced of that just yet. I might introduce a porridge next week for breakfast and then continue with the purees for lunch. What I don't want to happen is that he doesn't bf fully if he is full from purees.


----------



## pichi

offer his milk first pink, the saying is 'food is fun 'til one' :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Have you introduced protein yet Pichi?


----------



## pinksmarties

thats what I am doing pichi, feed when he wakes up then puree about 45 minutes later.


----------



## pichi

no i've not introduced proteins yet Mrs Miggins. just trying to get him used to the basic fruit and veggies first then move on to lumpier and 'fuller' foods if that makes sense? I offer water with his pureés too as the porridge or cereal in particular is very stodgy :(


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't offer any advice really, I'm sure you have done the Annabel Karmel stuff. All I would say is keep mixing it up. I started with single purées but I had batches of about 6 or 7 different things in the freezer and I would pop 3 or 4 different ones out a day and keep mixing different things together to keep it interesting. Then started to turn them into little meals.


----------



## pichi

yeah - it seems so long since i weaned Pixie haha! thank you for that :)


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies. Sorry it has been so long :(

Mrs. M., I hope Louis feels better very soon. Poor little guy :( Darn old needles. 

You ladies seem to be having so much fun with weaning. I am excited to start but I don't want to wish my time away. 

Ickle, our mattress is sprung. I didn't have the option for anything else around here.

I hope you are all doing well. :flow: 

I have been using saline drops like crazy (before and after eating) and it really seems to be washing the boogers away. He slept better (calmer) so far tonight. Hoping for a few more hours now. 

Have a great day :flower:


----------



## ickle pand

Glad it's helping Mindy. I know when I've got a blocked nose that once I get it unblocked, it then seems easier to keep it unblocked if that makes sense.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm the same as Mindy I can't wait to wean again but not wishing my time away, it's already going too fast :(

Glad the drops are starting to help Mindy :hugs:

As for us, Noah still has a really really sore bum :( I've got steroid cream for it and I'm use metanium in between the steroid cream changes. I've also changed to cloth wipes and water which will hopefully help too as I'm not sure if it may be the wipes? Caitlin and Thomas never had any problems with wipes so I don't really know. We're off to twinkle time with Debz and Isla today and have a few errands to run too x


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies. His nose is nowhere near clear but it is much better than it was. He is able to breathe through it but it is still bubbly. :( A step in the right direction though.

I really hope Noah's bum clears up soon. Poor little guy :( Our friends' little girl had such a bad bum for a long time until they finally got a prescription that worked. She had open sores on her bum :( But she was a lot older than Noah at the time. Hopefully this new cream will work quickly.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Noah has a bungy nose too but thankfully it's not too bad. It's awful when there isn't much you can do to help them isn't it :(

Yeah Noah's is open sores too :( It's awful it's bleeding every time I change him. I ended up taking him to urgent care last night and they just gave me a prescription for more of the steroid cream I already have :grr: x


----------



## ginny83

Poor little Noah, hope he gets better soon xx

I used Paw paw ointment with M, but he never had a bout of nappy rash as bad as your describing. 

Are you breastfeeding or formula feeding? I wonder if a change in diet/formula brand might help? Might change the acidity of his poo/wee. Just a thought


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I've never heard of PawPaw. The doctor asked what I had been using and I told him metanium and he said 'Oh good! Keep using it in between the steroid cream changes as it's a really really good barrier cream'

He is formula fed, I was wondering about the formula too. I am going to ask my HV tomorrow and see what she says. I have changed to cotton wool and water too in case it was the wipes so I want to give it a few days to see first :thumbup: x


----------



## too_scared

Poor Noah :( hopefully you get it all sorted out soon.


----------



## merristems

Ouch poor noah that sounds horrendous. Are you giving him plenty of nappy free time too? Could be the formular he may be a sensitive soul :(


----------



## MissMummyMoo

He's having lots of nappy off time too :( Spoke to the HV today and she said that she doesn't think it's the formula. She sent me to the doctors and I got some new cream for him. If it hasn't cleared in a week I have to take him back AGAIN. Poor little man :( x


----------



## pichi

poor wee man :( hopefully plenty of nappy off time will help - maybe a bath would help too? i always found if Pixie had a sore bum i'd give her a bath then put cream on and it seemed to absorb better and by morning her bum was 50% better :)


----------



## too_scared

Poor little guy :( Don't know if you can do this for a baby, but will a small soak in warm water with oatmeal help? I hope the new cream helps quickly.


----------



## pinksmarties

Poor Noah and you. Not nice trying to sooth and heal a sore bottom but I hope the new creams help quickly. Everytime B's eczema seems better it is back again the next day and thats can't be anywhere near as sore as little noahs bum. Did the HV say why it might be happening?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you all.

I've no idea Mindy, I might mention it to my HV.

Pink my HV doesn't know either but she said their skin is so sensitive when they're so little it could be anything from nappies to milk but I need to change one thin at a time so that we know what it is x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I always had exactly the same problem with Edie's bum. It would be red raw and like an open wound. I have had various creams for it, wipes have always been a no, as have cheap nappies (though we got on ok with lidl ones). Sudocrem was always too harsh. I had to stick to pampers, cotton wool and water, prescription cream and epaderm when it was bad, very mild nappy cream when it was ok (the Tesco one was good) and sometimes her poo would make it bad especially when she was teething. Poor Noah its horrible. Louis doesn't seem to suffer but Edie had it right up until she was out of nappies a few months ago.


----------



## ickle pand

Morning ladies. How is everyone today?


----------



## too_scared

Hi everyone :)

We're sleepy but doing pretty good over here :)

How are you doing, Ickle?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Hey everyone! 

We're not doing too bad. Bad night with Noah last night he was up every 2 hours from 11.30! I'm shattered today. Thought he might have slept well with ask the sea air yesterday but obviously not!

Anyone got any plans for today? X


----------



## ickle pand

I'm good Mindy. Feeling more movement today but I'm at work so I wonder if sitting up properly puts baby in a different position. I'm also wearing leggings where I was wearing dresses over the weekend so maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## too_scared

MMM, sorry about the bad night with Noah. I hope tonight is better. Is there any way you can nap today? 

Ickle, sitting in a different position could make your LO easier to feel for sure :) It's so nice when you can feel baby more and more :cloud9:

No plans today other than to try to get Finn some sleep. Unfortunately sleeping in bed with us isn't helping him sleep any more :( He woke at 2:30 to eat and then again at 5:45. Not too bad. Only problem is he spent most of that time thrashing around and smacking himself in the face :( So, I spend most if that time trying to calm him. He would calm and rest some and then I would drift off only to have him start it all over again a few minutes later. He wasn't really waking up, just restless. My poor boy. 

I hope you are all having a good day. :flow:


----------



## pichi

poor wee man T_S. Poor Noah too. hope these little babies get better soon :flower: Ickle, this will sound strange but, to find baby on the doppler; lie on your bed with your legs off the edge and then look. i found it dispersed my squish haha :haha:

we're ok here. Xavier is moving on to 3 meals soon O__O! which means his 11pm dreamfeed will be dropped. I always get a bit scared dropping that feed because he's more likely to wake at a silly time in the morning then it throws the whole day out >__< we've nicknamed him Om nom now though as he just sits there and om noms the food haha

we went to the beach saturday and went to a country park on the sunday so pixie was knackered. Unfortunately her and her brother both have a touch of a summer cold u__u


----------



## ickle pand

I'll give that a go Pichi. I did notice that I got on better when I was lying nearly flat, so that makes sense. I really don't like lying completely flat, with no pillow, at the moment - it makes me feel panicky and I have to move. Weird!

Xavier is growing so fast! 

I've been trying to get DH to start thinking of serious names but he hasn't suggested anything. Someone I know had her baby a few weeks early and they didn't have a name picked out and a week later, they're still deciding, so I at least want a short list!

I've been looking at cots again but I haven't made any decisions yet since the one I liked best is a drop sided one and fili told me that they've been banned in the US. I have found a bit on the Which website that explains that the US safety standards were lower than the British ones but I've now got that grain of doubt in my head. A drop sided one would be better with arthritis and being short but I don't want to compromise baby's safety. DH says just to go with whatever I'm happy with, so it's all up to me.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Pichi. I hope your kiddos feel better very soon. I can't believe Xavier is on 3 meals a day soon! Time is zipping by!

Ickle, you may not want to be on your back anymore until after Ickle Ickle comes. I hope you are able to get your DH to get a short list of names together soon. Drop side cribs are also banned in Canada. I'm not sure how our safety regulations compare. 

Isn't that frustrating that DH says it's all up to you?? Shawn does that to me all the time. He thinks he's being accommodating, but all he is doing is making me angry. I have to tell him that I am asking his opinion because I want it!

My breakfast this morning... cheese and orange juice. Hopefully Finn settles and has a nap soon. He has to be exhausted. :nope:


----------



## pichi

babystyle cots are nice and sturdy :) the higher mattress setting seems a good deal higher than the toys r us one we had for pixie.


----------



## ickle pand

I think you're right Mindy. It just feels wrong. They tell you to sleep on your sides anyway so that's good. 

I'm going to steal that line about asking for his opinion because I want it. Design stuff is one thing but the baby's name and its safety are different.

I'm going to get Kev to put whatever cot we end up getting together since he'll be able to tighten it more than me. 

I just had a look at the babystyle cot beds, they're lovely but a good bit dearer than the East Coast ones.


----------



## merristems

Hi all sorry those boys are still poorly and restless one day soon they will go the whole night!
Ickle woowho for movements, you will deff notice them more dependi g on how your sat, how much activity you have done and how hungry you are ie before eating and after! Hadnt hear drop sided cots were no longer safe! Bloody hell its a wonder anyone makes it to adulthood anymore what with all these crazy restrictions!

We had a busy bank hol, went swiming on friday, then to a fab wedding and danced for ages to the band which was cuban style music, yesterday we had a bbq at my folks and today we have been pointing the 
floor. 
Afm i have been getting alot of reflux the last few days so drinking milk like a calf! My bump really feels 
huge! And sleeping is getting difficult the weight on my hips is really painful and rolling over causes my pelvis to seperate slightly ouch :(

Hope all you ladies enjoyed your weekends xxx


----------



## ickle pand

They're not unsafe here because the mechanism to drop the side is different to what was used in the US and possibly Canada but I'm just wary now. They were banned there in 2011 so I'm sure that if there was the same problem here then we'd have banned it too by now. Rationally I know it should be fine but I'm not that rational at the moment lol!


----------



## pinksmarties

I can understand that Ickle - I think that was the reason I ended up going for fixed sides despite initially wanting drop side, that little bit of doubt creates havoc. As for Kev and Shawn, Pete is also the same and it drives me nuts!

Merri- sounds like a fab fun packed weekend. Sorry about the reflux. I was always told milk can make it worse as you get rebound increase in acidity, although I still used to drink it. I came across this

What both schools of thought do appear to agree upon is that if milk should be capable of neutralizing the stomach acidity in order to help with acid reflux and heart burn, the best type of milk to use should be completely fat free milk. It is believed that milk is capable of providing a soothing and protective layer in the stomach and esophagus, protecting sensitive tissue from the harmful burn from the acid reflux. The fatty part of the milk is capable of creating further acidity which is why nonfat milk is the preferred method when trying to combat the acidity of the stomach.

pichi - sorrry your hear Pixie and Xavier have colds, hope they pass soon. Wow Xavier on 3 meals! B still not overly keen on his foods yet, some day better than other and occasionally I might give him some tea to try if he didn't have much at breakfast. I gave him a soft carrot yesterday and that was nice to see him gum that. BLW may be more appealing than I first realised. Will try him on some porridge next week, want to wait till he is 6 months before introducing gluten.

ts - hope you got a bit more sleep, it is so hard hearing you struggle with Finns nose. I just wish there was something could be done to help.

MMM - these boys just like to stay awake! Hope you caught up a bit today during his naps.

afm -we went swimming today, OH going to waterbabies on Friday so wanted a bit of practice first. Sleeping at night still rubbish. HV suggested trying formula as it *might* help him sleep longer but in the past when we have tried it it never made a difference as he doesn't wake due to just hunger but we'll see.


----------



## merristems

Thanks pink good to know about milk! I like it even more than usual at the mo must be because its calciyummy! Its exciting introducing food to the babas my friends twinnies are loving their meals and just want everything they love greens with kiwi or apple! I hope swimming goes well for you pink xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I replied earlier but it didn't post :grr:

Pichi I can't believe how fast Xavier is growing up! 

Pink does Ben like swimming? I can't wait to start taking Noah! :D 

Ickle we had a drop sided cot with Caitlin and Thomas and I also have one this time with Noah :thumbup: We never had any problems with them.

Mindy - Hope you managed to catch up on some sleep.

Merri big :hugs: for the pelvis it's awful isn't it :( one thing I definitely DON'T miss about being pregnant! Sounds like you've had a lovely weekend 

AFM - We haven't really done too much today. We went and got our food shopping and that's all we've done today! Not sure what we're doing tomorrow x


----------



## pinksmarties

MMM - B seems nonplussed with it really! Not scared and does smile when singing or blowing bubbles. No need to wait, at our first class was a lady with her 3 week old!! She slept through most of the class!! The baby not the mum lol.

merri - he does seem to like the veg more than the fruit which is the opposite of what they supposed to like! Haven't tried kiwi yet.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Really? When Caitlin and Thomas were little I was always told that you had to wait till they'd had 2 lots of jabs? X


----------



## kelly1973

hi ladies how are you all sorry ive been awol lately work been so busy and with my wee man too its been hectic will read back now for up dates xxx


----------



## too_scared

thanks ladies :hugs: going to order an air purifier to see if that will help. it seems today that one cheek is a little swollen. i do't know if it is from his sinuses, maybe he's teething, or maybe it is something completely different. i put his amber necklace on so we will see if that does anything. 

merri, it sounds like you had a great weekend :) as for the reflux, an apple used to do the trick for me. green apples or gala apples. also a few raw almonds work too. i always found milk made it worse, but then i found out i am lactose intolerant so... :haha:

pink, that is strange about B wanting veggies more than fruit. it is great, though :) i hope your oh enjoys swimming with B :) our silly boys all hate to let their mommies sleep. if you do decide to try formula i hope it helps :hugs:

mmm, i'm glad you had a little down time today :) you are one of the busiest people i "know".

kelly, i hope you aren't doing too much! :hugs: 

hope you all have a good evening.


----------



## pinksmarties

mmm - They say you don't need to have the injections now but I think the 3+ month mark is probably a good age to start from anyway.

Will read more and post later just off to the dentist (again!!) for impressions for teeth clenching guard thingy.


----------



## kelly1973

oooh ood luck at the dentist pin im so scared of the dentist imuch a wimp
how is everyone today?
had th hv today Daniel following the 93rd centile and now weighs 14.8 ounces hes a little porkchop hope your all ok gotto book his vaccines in for next week not looking forward tothat


----------



## too_scared

What a big boy :) what an excellent Mommy! I hope he does well with his needles. Finn had sore legs for a day and was extra snuggley the 2nd day after them. No fever. Hopefully Daniel will do really well too :)

Good luck at the dentist. I used to be very afraid of that dentist but I managed to get over it (somehow). I'm still a little nervous but not too bad.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Good luck at the dentist Pink ... I don't like dentists either!!

Wow Kelly Daniel is doing brilliantly! :D Good luck for the jabs I'm not looking forward to taking Noah for his ... think I'll rope my friend into coming with me and taking him in for me :lol: x


----------



## ickle pand

Dentists visits are always stressful. Good luck pink! 

Daniel's growing like a weed Kelly! Hope he gets on on with his injections. 

I'm going to see the MW after work because I'm still getting a sore back/pelvis, so they want to check me over in case it's a uti. I don't think it's that though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Blimey Kelly! Those clothes I have for you won't fit him, he isn't far behind Louis! I'll sort you out some 3-6 stuff instead when Louis goes into 6-9. 
Hope the dentist went ok pink. Ickle do you think you have spd? I had it with Louis but only for a few weeks thankfully because it was horrible. 
I'm a bit late to the cloth nappy party but my friend gave me some and I'm loving them! I don't use them all the time but trying to put him in one or two a day and figuring that's around 10 nappies a week that aren't ending up in landfill and its saving me money too. I've just ordered a couple of bigger ones on eBay because the ones my friend gave me are a bit small for him now. 
As I mentioned in my journal I have started Louis on baby rice once a day, he loves it. I've also got Edie a toddler bed (just an interim until we can afford bunk beds) so we can put the sides back on the cot bed for Louis to go in. It is so much comfier than the crappy crib he sleeps in.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

It does sound like SPD Ickle :hugs:

Mrs M how is Louis enjoying the baby rice? I never used baby rice with mine I just used rusks but I'm sure when I went to weigh in clinic the HV there said they don't sell rusks anymore due to safety reasons or something?! :wacko:

Cloth nappies are great but I just don't have the time to wash them! I already do at least 2 loads a day at the moment :wacko: :lol: x


----------



## kelly1973

miggins I have 3 new cloth nappies I bought but never used would you like them if so pm me your addres xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Well I saw the MW. She did a urine test and said that I'm showing signs of a UTI but that everyone has been today so it could be a dodgy batch of tests. Since I'm not unwell they're going to wait until it comes back from the lab before they decide if I need anti-biotics or not. She thinks its more likely that its my muscles relaxing so she's given me some exercises to do. She runs a yoga class on a Wednesday night so I'm going to go to that tomorrow night. 

I want to do cloth nappies too. I already have 10 that I bought from here :) Some of them are far too beautiful considering they're for catching pee and poop lol!


----------



## pichi

ickle - there was a girl at my work who was pregnant and showing same signs you are and it did turn out to be a UTI. hope you feel better soon x

Kelly - aww he's the same size as Xavier :D aw, i bet he's all squishy and cute!!

hope everyone is well - we are all bogged down with the cold u__u couldn't take Pixie to Little Ninjas today so instead stayed in the house and had a PJ day. my woven labels arrived today though. they look so fun! can't wait to make some things to put them on


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Kelly that would be great if you don't mind! I'll do you a swap for some clothes. 
Pichi I saw the labels on Facebook they look fab. Hope you all feel better soon. 
MissMm that's why I only use a couple a day and I use disposables when we are out and about and on a night. 
Hope the pain goes soon Ickle.


----------



## merristems

Hope its not spd ickle and you feel better soon xx
Im going to cloth nappy i have been given a load of tots bots original bamboozles and i have some fuffles all size 1 though i have no idea if they will be ok but i havent lost any money so......
Well done kelly on growing a big boy!
Pichy hope pixie feels better soon xxx
Pink i hope the dentist goes ok xx


----------



## ickle pand

I've got all little lambs. I'm trying to buy some other makes now since I've no idea what will work. I made dh practice putting one on to a teddy.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Mine are tots bots original bamboozles and they are lovely. They are a size 1 and he is almost too big for them so I am stalking size 2 on eBay. I got a couple of the stretchy ones so I shall see what they are like. They look nice but I like the natural bamboo ones.


----------



## ickle pand

They're on my shopping list :) You can buy new Tots Bots in bigger Tescos now.


----------



## pichi

what fluffy bums seem the 'best' shape wise? I think i may try making some but its a bit of a grey area for me I'm afraid.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That's my only complaint about them, he seems a bit mummified in them and its harder to bend him in half if you know what I mean :haha: and he's ok if he is wearing dungarees but some trousers don't go over them.


----------



## ickle pand

I think it's personal depending on the shape of you baby and what type of nappy you want to use. I think there are free patterns somewhere in the Natural Parenting section. I actually won a kit for making a nappy from Plush Addict during real nappy week. They have lovely fabric. It has a pattern but I haven't sussed it all put yet. 

I have heard that you sometimes have to size up a little earlier with trousers although some ladies say that once you've got the waistband past the nappy it's ok. I've no idea since I've only ever put one on a teddy lol.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Yeah I've been putting him in bigger trousers. It's not a problem. While its been decent weather if we are round the house I just leave him in his vest and top and socks and slippers. Then I get to see his gorgeous chunky legs.


----------



## too_scared

You need to get "baby legs"! Leg warmers for babies. Lots of moms use them for babies in cloth diapers. 

More later, hoping to get a little more sleep :)

Oh, my diapers are cheapies, sunbabies. Their great. Pocket diapers. I have 24 and can full time diaper washing every 2nd day. But, I use disposables overnight. I still don't have an overnight cloth diaper. I have some mother ease fitteds but am still trying to get a soaker knit up.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I used cloth nappies for a while with Thomas when he was one ... I never used them overnight though. I loved the Itti Bitti's. I know a friend who makes the nappies and they are amazing! She's done Monsters Inc, Disney ... all sorts! They are quite pricey at over £20 a nappy though! I was just saying to hubby last night that I'd hav loved to do cloth with Noah again but I just don't have the time to wash them all. I done all our washing on Saturday and I have another 4 loads to do today :wacko:

How's everyone doing today? Any plans? X


----------



## merristems

Yes im sure the washing will be my major down fall but i think if i can get through the first busiest months of pooping it will be ok! I have 27 so far but obviously i have no idea how big skippy will be when born i will get some beaming baby disposibles in newborn incase he/she is tiny i will prob use them at night to start with until i decide on an overnighter. Bumbles are supposed to be good overnight and affordable. As for making them th3re are tons of diy websites if your crafty im not! Look on nappy lady for reveiws on fits and absorbancy to get an idea of variety!


----------



## pichi

MissMummyMoo said:


> I used cloth nappies for a while with Thomas when he was one ... I never used them overnight though. I loved the Itti Bitti's. I know a friend who makes the nappies and they are amazing! She's done Monsters Inc, Disney ... all sorts! They are quite pricey at over £20 a nappy though! I was just saying to hubby last night that I'd hav loved to do cloth with Noah again but I just don't have the time to wash them all. I done all our washing on Saturday and I have another 4 loads to do today :wacko:
> 
> How's everyone doing today? Any plans? X


is that hugaboo customs by any chance mmm? 

washing breads in the baskets here haha


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Don't get me wrong I love cloth nappies but with 3 kids it's hard enough to keep on top of the washing, I'm sure you'll manage Merri :)

Pichi no it's a lady from here Dinky Dot Bots :thumbup: 

We're having a nice lazy day today, I'm catching up on housework, the kids are watching a film and playing in their room, Noah is asleep in his moses basket. I'm just going to go put the washing away and then clean the upstairs bathrooms and dust upstairs before lunch x


----------



## merristems

Haha its going to be a shock to system for me, we only do one load a week and hubby does his work stuff sepefately as its muddy! I have been given so many baby clothes im hoping i wont have to wash any!!:haha: lol


----------



## merristems

Mmm you are always so busy and house proud how do you do it??! How was noah last night?

Im contemplating a trip to primark, i need some sleep shirts with botton fronts for bfing and some bigger pants and leggings! Got my maternity allowance sorted im entitled to full amount thank god! I was panicking i would be on 30 quid a week! Phew! Now i need to decide when to stop workin, this month was ok so i think i will see how i feel over june when did you ladies stop work?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:lol: I've no idea tbh! Although I have neglected the house for a week or so, it needs a good thorough clean now, kids permitting :lol: Looks like I'll have to put the cleaning on hold as Noah's just had a catnap and now wants another feed :lol:

Enjoy your shopping trip :) I finished work at 16 weeks but that was due to SPD, if I didn't have that I'd have carried on working till around 34 weeks :thumbup: but it's just whenever you feel ready :) X


----------



## pichi

i think you have to plan a day out to fit housework,kids, rest in haha

with work both times i worked up to 39 weeks but i don't get anything in pregnancy at all other than a bump and Heartburn

aww those nappies are so cute! wish i could afford an embroidery machine right now but they're at least £300 :( maybe if i sell a few cot bumpers/pram liners/footmuffs i'll save up pennies for one :haha:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'd love one too but I can't even sew never mind afford it haha!! X


----------



## pichi

if my wee 'thing' takes off i may invest in one. Especially since you can create your own designs :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I finished at 34 weeks both times. My job was quite active and requires lots of bending and running up and down stairs and I was so tired.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm thinking about finishing at 36 weeks so that I've got time to relax and finish getting organised. 2 weeks will be holidays though and 2 will be mat leave.


----------



## merristems

Its hard to decide but im a gardener so im thinking 34wks to be safe, bump is really in the way now and spd means i cant bend or over reach! 5wks and counting!


----------



## pinksmarties

That's what I did tickle but would have left a couple of weeks earlier if I could as my job involved lots of standing/walking but couldnt really due to staffing


----------



## Ummi2boyz

You are so brave girls! 
I think I went on mat leav at 29 weeks. I was so ill and tired all the time. Plus I was really hormonal and emotional with ds2, I couldn't handle the pressure at work. 
34 weeks is very sensible I think, It gives you time to rest and prepare the last bits and bobs before baby arrives. 

Hope your boys and girls are letting you ladies sleep a bit better now. Hope everyone is ok. Sorry for not posting too much, but I'm still stalking!

Any news on Dani and Amie?


----------



## ickle pand

Amie is doing well at the moment. She's trippled her birth weight and is heading towards 4lbs. She's had quite a few ups and downs but she's getting there. Dani has a blog about Amie's progress https://daniwkd.wordpress.com/


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It was different second time round as you don't get to rest as much (although with a child that naps like mine does I didn't do too bad) but I was really glad I finished at 34 weeks first time. I ended up with 7 weeks more or less as my due day was a Monday and she was born on the Friday to rest, relax, prepare for the birth, and by the time I went into labour I felt well and I was completely chilled out. Chance to lay in bed on a morning, I remember FarmVille was popular then so I spent lots of time playing that and reading books. All stuff I basically haven't had time to do since. But I remember waking up on the morning of the day she was born, feeling the start of labour and just lying there for an hour before Marks alarm went off, feeling really peaceful and kind of zen like about the whole thing, not panicked or nervous at all. So I say take the time, get yourself rested physically and mentally.


----------



## kelly1973

well have ben a bit upset since the hv came, as you know she weigheddaniel he was 14 8 ounces she said I should start giving him water after each feed so he doesn't eat as much as he is on te ote to being obese wtf h doesn't even look chubby to me, cant it just be that he is a big boy?? both me and oh are very tall im 5 10 and oh tller and Danieli s very long 67 cm at 8 weeks and most of his weight is in his length it really upset me her saying to cut down his fed how can you do this to a baby?????
isn't it harder enough tht it is drilld into s all to look a ertain way let alone an 8 week old baby. sorry for the long post ladies and the rant but it really upset me


----------



## hopeithappens

Kelly i dont blame you for being upset, i would be to and bloody furious how can they say an 8 week old baby is on the verge of being obese!!!!! They dont know daniel and if he wants that feed i would give him it, my neice is nowhere near fat and my sister was told by the school she needed to lose some weight as she was becoming obese she was 4 for gods sake, when i was a kid it was just 'puppy fat' and we all grew out of it


----------



## pichi

aw hun try not to let it upset you :hugs:hv might have caught him going through a growth spurt. Usually babies go like wee barrels then stretch haha well, that's what Xavier done! He will slow down weight wise soon anyways:) i cant remember what his birth weight was...:s


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Kelly sorry the hv upset you. It's totally crazy!!
How can she say that?
You little man is quite tall, bless him. I think the 67 cm is an average for 3 months old babies; so don't worry, your baby is really healthy. Where did she take that advice of giving some water from? I'm really angry for you. Some people are just incompetent!


----------



## ickle pand

What an idiot Kelly? Is he on the same centile for height and weight? Is there anyway you can request another HV?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

If he's following the same centile I wouldn't worry hun. Ignore the HV, mums know what's best! I'd also request to have a new HV like Ickle said. Don't let her make you feel your not doing a good job when you clearly are! Daniel is happy and that's all that matters. Don't cut his food down x


----------



## kelly1973

apparently the centile hes following if he carrys on he will end up obese the water is just making him so loose and hes dirtying his nappy at least 5 times a day


----------



## ickle pand

Has he gone up centiles since he was born? If not then she's talking out her arse. You need to watch the trend of his weight rather than one individual measurement, because like mrs mig said, he could be fattening up for a growth spurt. He's 8 weeks old though so that's not really long enough to see a trend.


----------



## hopeithappens

I agree with everyone else kelly i wouldnt worry, and i would ask for a different hv

Im soooo mad kieron hasnt been very well last few days and turns out he has an ear infection and his poor little ears are so sore, got antibiotics and when i went to get them the pharmacist informed me he shouldnt have them as theyre for ages 2+, they may not have done him any harm but what if it had of been somethin that really could of, i wouldnt of checked the ages as i wouldnt of expected to be given somethin he clearly shouldnt have, needless to say i will be going back to complain on mon, in the meantime i now have to wait until tomorrow to go to the walk in centre and get somethin he can have bless him 

Hope you ladies are all well :flower:


----------



## pinksmarties

Hugs Kelly I agree with everyone else. That HV is daft, if he is following his centile then there is nothing to worry about or even if he moves up one centile. No one told me to feed B more as he is only 9th centile so its just the same the other way. You know your baby best and if he healthy and happy then thats okay.

Hope - hope you get little Keirons ear infection sorted tomorrow and get new antibiotics for him. Was is the dose or the type of antibiotic he shouldn't have.

Ickle - thanks for the link to dani's blog.

Hi everyone!


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi pink it was the type of antibiotic he couldnt have


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies xxxx I think he just went up one centile


----------



## pichi

there is nothing wrong with that at all. It isn't like hes shot up from 9th to 90th! Silly hv


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Health visitors are plonkers. It's official. 
Just received two BEAUTIFUL nappies in the post from Kelly. Thank you, can't wait to try them. I really appreciate it. Xx


----------



## ickle pand

I got a nappy in the post today too :) I think I overpaid a little but it's in good condition and is a good make (itti bitto delish). Need to double my stash though so I'm going to have to start shopping around. 

20 weeks today! Can't believe I'm at the half way mark. Got a busy month ahead of us so need to get the paint bought and the livingroom emptied so that we can start decorating there, hopefully tomorrow. I've noticed a couple of old stretch marks are looking more purple than silver so I think I need to start moisturising.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy halfway Ickle!! When is your scan? I got a couple of nappies on eBay yesterday too so at the moment my stash consists of 5 size 1 tots bots bamboozle which I love but they are a little on the small side now, so I've got 2 size 2 tots bots easy fit which are nice, one brown, one bright pink (sorry LouBoo, it looked red in the photo :blush:) but they aren't quite as soft and fluffy as the bamboozle ones, the two Kelly sent which are really plush and gorgeous, and last night I got four size 2 bamboozle on eBay which I hope are like the size 1 ones that I have, and that should do me as I'm still using disposables too. Ickle if you are planning on expressing I recommend the avent electric pump. Everyone raves about the Medela one but I borrowed my friends avent one and I think it's great. I've just ordered one for myself because my friend has just had her second baby and will need it back.


----------



## kelly1973

happy 20 weeks ickle its gone so fast when is your scan?
that's ok miggins sorry there was only 2 I swore I bought 3 if it turns up ill send it xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Scan is on Wednesday at 11.30. I've taken the whole day off work though because I'd have to go in for 2 hours leave for 4 and then go back for another 2 and drive nearly 200 miles. 

The itti bitti I've got is preloved but still really soft and fluffy. 

Is the avent any cheaper than the medela? I'm not planning on buying one until I decide I want to use it, but I want to work out which one I want and where is cheapest to buy it locally so that I don't have to faff about trying to google it when I'm busy with a newborn. I'm doing the same for bottles and dummies. Will make life easier for DH because he'll probably be the one that gets sent out for it lol!


----------



## merristems

Hugs kelly heath visitors are not nurses, ignore what she said, if your baby is hungry feed him! My bfriend had trouble with her boy becase he was bigger than all that stats for his age group suggested and she struggled to be believed she wasnt force feeding him! Well she and hubby are both really tall for one and how can you over feed a baby, they puke or refuse it if they dont want it?? Her little man is perfect, once he started crawling he lost his baby fat personally i think your health visitor over reacted they have boxes to tick and need to be seen as doing something!

Well done on 20wks ickle whens your scan? Xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Think we cross posted Merri :) it's on Wed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I think the avent are a bit cheaper than the Medela, but still £80 to buy new. I can't recommend it enough though, I got mine on eBay for £20 and its only been used a couple of times. I found expressing with Edie HIDEOUS but so much easier with this pump, and with Edie I had the manual version of the same pump. I got 5oz out today, the most I ever got with the manual was 2. And that would take an hour, today took ten minutes.


----------



## ickle pand

That's a huge difference in time and output. I think I'd go for an electric one just out of laziness lol!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 20 weeks Ickle. Hope everything goes well art the scan x


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies I've been crap at getting on here.

Kelly ignore the hv they have a standard patter do what your gut tells you do do Hun and soon they will be out of your hair. 

Happy half way ickle I would go with mrsmigg suggestion of an avent pump I too have the electric single pump but prefer the manual. Each to their own. I bought mine new in box fir £30 from eBay. 

Hi everyone clse have read but cannot remember.

Isla is keeping me very busy she hates being put down and loves to be entertained. She has cut her first tooth last Saturday and has a second on the way. Teething is has brought with it really bad eczema on her stomach and now it's spreading to her legs. She very fussy and has been totally refusing my breast during the day this as made my milk drop again. She's not sleeping too good either.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi debzie

Poor Isla, hope that 2nd tooth come in quick and things settle down. Will your supply increase once she starts feeding again? B has also been really fussy at the breast especially the last few days, can't get him to do more that 5 mins and that's with him popping on and off and seemingly upset/frustrated too. I was beginning to wonder if I had enough milk for him or if it is teething (seems like it has been going on forever!)

ickle - 2 more days to go! Are you staying strong and going team yellow. I remember you saying Kev wants to know.

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah we are. We spoke about it and he knows my reason for not wanting to know. I told him I'd change my mind if he could give me a good enough reason but he didn't. I feel a bit bad because maybe it'd be easier for him to bond if he could picture a son or daughter but our baby won't be the one his imagination dreams up anyway. If baby chooses to flash us then that's fine but healthy is the main thing. 

We're trying to get the living room cleared out as much as possible so that we can paint it. I think we'll have to take a couple of days off work though because there's a lot to move and it's too big a job to do in the evenings if we're putting stuff back every night. Sooner we can get that done, the sooner it can mostly go back until my mum can come down and paper the last wall.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy halfway ickle and good luck for the scan. 

:Hugs: Debz and pink I'm dreading teething again :( can't wait to see Isla on Wednesday with her little toot. :D Debz x


----------



## too_scared

Happy 20 weeks Ickle! Wow!

Kelly, what the hv said to you breaks my heart. I agree 100% with the other ladies, do what your mommy instinct tells you to do and ignore that stupid woman.

Debzie, wow a tooth already! 

Sorry ladies that I have forgotten what I have read. I hope you are all well :flow: 

Sorry I haven't been here lately. So tired! Haha! We got a little more sleep the last 2 night and I really hope it continues :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Gosh Isla is teething early! Had a nice weekend but busy. Went to the salon today to get my hair done, so nice to see all my colleagues and their bumps. One of them has just had her 12 week scan and she is glowing. Another girl has had such a trauma, she is 30 weeks and had a fall. She fell on her bump but thank god the baby is ok, but she broke her foot! So she has a cast up to her knee that she has to have for 3 months. What an absolute nightmare for her having to give birth with that on, and also deal with a newborn. I could cry for her. She has had to start her maternity leave early as well. 
I can't believe Louis is 5 months today. I haven't given him baby rice for a couple of days, to be honest I don't think he is quite ready. Sometimes he enjoys it, other times it just comes back out of his mouth. He is still waking up 3x a night. I am just used to it.


----------



## merristems

Oh debz i hope islas tooth comes in quickly for her it must be so sore and u comfortable with her skin flare up :( 
Pink sorry Ben is feeling fussy maybe its the weather?!
Ickle fingers crossed for scan tomorrow whatntime is it? We are team yellow and dont regret it, we had to choose a gender neutral nick name! Good luck with decorating we are still putting our lounge back together:wacko: 
Mrsm scary about your collegue falling on her bump, thats one of my biggest fears. I can not imagine giving birth in a cast!:nope: 

Afm 30wks tomorrow! Yikes, time is slipping by so quickly, i keep looking at the calender and thinking crikey not long.... our house is still termoil, upstairs is habitable but our lounge is derrelict still.:cry: we are struggling to get things finished then people want to visit us and im like no sorry too messy! Im feeling a bit out of the picture with friends as well, noone ever calls me to ask how i am? Its kinda hurtful and i dont want to call people because i feel like its rude because all i have to talk about is growing a baby and my messy house! Idk pregnancy make you feel very vulnrable and also has made me realise how few people i have close at hand for support.
Sorry to ramble.....i hope everyone is well and you UK girls are enjoying our heat wave xxxx


----------



## pichi

happy half way! so exciting about your scan! you are strong willed going team yellow hehe :) wish i could have been like that!

how old is Isla again? we still don't have any teeth haha! at this point Pixie had 2 teeth but then saying that, she had been crawling for a month and was cruising the furniture too by the same age Xavier is now! :haha:

hope bumps and babies are doing well :)


----------



## ickle pand

Falling on my bump is my worst nightmare! Your poor friend must've got such a fright. Lad everything is ok, even if she is in plaster. 

30 weeks Merri! Exciting! Hope you get some of your. Decorating finished up. I know what a pain it is. 

Hoping to clear out a few more things tonight. Once the cabinet is empty, it's just a matter of taking it to bits and moving it which won't be too bad. We've got a cadet BBQ this weekend though so not much will be happening. No more weekends away for a couple of months so that's good. I'm letting normal housework standards slide a little until he decorating is all done, then I'll blitz the whole place.


----------



## debzie

Pichi Isla is 17 weeks on Friday but Emily sarted teething early too so I have been expecting it. She had nearly all of hers through by her first birthday. At 5 she already has her back molars too. I don't know if its worse getting them ths early or late. Suppose you get it over with. 

Yeah see you tomorrow missmummymoo. X


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh that's awful Mrs M! So glad she is ok though ... it was a fear of mine too. I nearly fell on mine slipping on the ice with Noah!

It won't be long till bubs is here Merri!! Really hope you get the house sorted in time :hugs: 

Noah is doing really well, he started smiling on Monday :cloud9: it's lovely :D We have our 6 week check up on Thursday and a busy few days. Hubby's off Friday so hopefully heading to the seaside for the day :D x


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo smiles. How lovely :)


----------



## kelly1973

happy half way ickle your so strong being team yellow,
hi debz lovely to hear from wow teething already 
merrie happy 30 weeks I know how you feel I haven't really got anyone around me as moved from London to Cumbria so I find it so hard sometimes hugs x
miggins 3 times a night you must be exhausted hope it gets less soon
pink is ben teething?
haven't heard from loz in ages???
ts pichi mmm how are you all?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Kelly I didn't realise you'd moved up here :( How far are you from the metro?

How are you and Daniel? X


----------



## kelly1973

I live near Carlisle on the borders mmm I used to live in Northumberland near hexham been here 9 months now I come from London originally.


----------



## ickle pand

Well we're still officially team yellow but we both think we saw a willy :) There's a pic in my journal if you want a look.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Kelly if you ever fancy meeting at the metro or in Newcastle just let me know :flower: :)

Awww that's brilliant ickle so gad everything is ok :D Eeeekkk for the willy :D X


----------



## merristems

Wooowhooo another boy maybe! Thats so exciting ickle off to view the pic xxx lol


----------



## kelly1973

so gad it went well icle jus seen your pic so cleareeerk another boy maybe??????
ok im being really di I cant strt a journal its not fair can omeone tell me idiot proof way of starting one up.merrie ws it you thatwas looking for nightys for labour or was it ickle???


----------



## merristems

Ohh might have been ickle im planning a water birth so will prob be mostly naked or in a towel!!
As for starting journal im rubbish at these things but dont you just go to say the parenting page and start new thread? Sorry i may be wrong!


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah you go to the parenting journal section and just start a new thread. I think the button is on the top left before the list of other people's journals.

I want a water birth too. Luckily there are two pools at the maternity unit so I've got a great chance of getting one. Need pj's for bfing afterwards though.


----------



## merristems

Oh yes for afterwards i brought a few cheap primark sleep vests with button fronts they are cotton and so comfy, bottoms wise i borrowed some and brought one pair of ridiculous size 20 ones from matalan! Need to start writting my birth plan eeeeek!


----------



## kelly1973

morning ladies if anyones on early Daniel has his jabs today just wondering whats best for him to wear to make it easy is it in his leg or arm? hope your all well xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just prepare for your birth plan to go out of the window Merri! Have an idea of what you want and try to get your OH on board to fight your corner because you may find the midwives try to influence you to do something you aren't keen on. Obviously they are professionals and they do know best - in most cases - but you are very vulnerable in labour and maybe more open to a suggestion you may go along with and later regret. If your partner is there and being rational for you it's a help. If I had done what the duty midwife on the antenatal ward suggested to me I would have given birth to Louis in a Vauxhall Corsa somewhere just outside Hull and that was certainly not in my plan. My advice - be firm, but be open minded (as I know you are, you are that kind of person) and never say never. 
Neither of my births went to plan but I was very keen to do it without any drugs but gas and air and that happened both times. Not through choice really, luckily my labours were both too quick. My friend desperately wanted pain relief with her second and the midwife was a big believer in doing it naturally, and kept telling her she could see in her eyes that she was strong enough to do it without. It ended up being a horrible experience for my friend who ended up wanting to slap the midwife, got so stressed she discharged herself after a couple of hours and then getting quite poorly.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Morning Kelly! It's in his leg so I would put him in jogging type trousers you can pull down and up easily. Jab day poor you! Hope he is ok.


----------



## kelly1973

thanks miggins xxxxx
I have two nightys that button down front only one has been worn once ,pink got them for me and sent as miggins said my birth plan never went to plan so never got worn my midwife was the same and kept saying how strong I was and insisted on no drugs so wasn't very nice for me at all I agree you really have to speak yp for yourself as they really cants be bossy buggers, so if anyone wants the nightys let me know and ill send there lovely and big as I wanted masses of room xxxx


----------



## merristems

thanks ladies :) i know things dont go as`planned most of the time but as you say im open minded and realistic about my choices! in an 'Ideal world' i am opting for home water birth water and me just work! im hoping to have minimum pain releif, just water maybe tens and maybe gas and air. who knows how i will cope with the pain, i read somewhere that redheads are the worst birthers!!lol we are wimps! oh well...so if there is a need for hospital transfer i will happily go but only if its an emergancy or if things grind to a holt or something! who knows, its exciting though! I like to play things by ear so we shall see what the world has in store!


----------



## ickle pand

I think my birth plan is going to just be a list of things in the order I want to try them. So starting off with TENS, water (not at the same time lol), gas and air and then building up from there. I like to delay the cord clamping too until its stopped pulsating. This is all if baby is ok though, if there's a hint of anything being wrong, then I don't care as long as baby is ok. 

Feeling lots of kicks today. It's just the lovliest feeling :)


----------



## merristems

Such a great feeling isnt it ickle :) too hot today im melting


----------



## ickle pand

I've got a fan at my desk that I want to take with me everywhere! So glad I got a new car with working air con. My only complaint today is major heartburn but I've got Rennies so I should be fine.


----------



## ickle pand

Hiya. How is everyone?

Got a question, especially for those that had/have SPD. I was sitting on the sofa with my left leg tucked under the right and I went to cuddle DH so leant to the left and pulled my right leg up so my knees were both pointing in the same direction. I got a huge pain in my pubic bone, does that sound like SPD?


----------



## MissMummyMoo

That sounds exactly like SPD Ickle :( Have you been referred to a physio yet? I found I could only sit in an upright position ... no slouching. I couldn't 'crawl' into bed I had to sit on the side and bring my legs round, I couldn't stand slouched either :( x


----------



## ickle pand

No I haven't. I think I need to go back to the midwife. My back is much better since I started yoga but the pubic bone is just the same. I slipped in the shower this morning and that jarred it too but not as bad as last night. The midwife did tell me to get in and out of bed like that so I have been. I make sure I get up every hour at work too to walk around. Makes me keep my water glass filled which is a good thing.


----------



## merristems

Oh ickle it does sound like spd. Your joints are very soft now due to pregnancy hormone relaxin so you need to be aware of this from now on. Like mmm said knees together in and out of bed, in out of car. Dont cross your legs when sitting etc. Yoga should help but tell them your joints are loose, some moves you should not do ie sitting in lotus position(cross legged on floor) Standing on one leg is bad for me too i have to sit down to get dressed. As soon as i said i think i have spd at 13wks i was reffered to physio it was free obviously. Ive only been once as i can manage my pain without help but mmm had a rough old time of it. My pain has good days and bad days but excercising daily and swimming has helped for me xxxx


----------



## ickle pand

The yoga instructor is actually the midwife I spoke to 2 weeks ago about my sore back, so she's pretty clued up about common ailments. She offers us alternatives too since some ladies have massive bumps.

I think I will give them a call at some point and go back and hopefully get a referral this time.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

You definitely should hun. I ended up on crutches at 28 weeks :( it was awful but helped. They will probably try a support belt first which may help. Also ask about acupuncture, it didn't work for me but it does work for some people x


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I hope it just disappears after a few weeks like mine did. 
I'm v excited I won a Gumigem teething pendant this afternoon!


----------



## ickle pand

I phoned the midwife. Because I'm not at the point of having to take painkillers, I've just to avoid things that hurt and be careful to keep my knees together. They could give me a tubigrip for my bump but I already wear a bump band so that's possibly helping. I've to let them know if it gets any worse. Thanks for the advice :)


----------



## pichi

aw awesome MrsM. they're great! what pendant did you win?

ickle, hope it's just a short term thing :(


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle- hope things improve or is bearable. I never had spd but did occasionally get pains moving in and out of bed.

mrsmig - yay for winning the jewellery. I have a gumigem heart pendant but keep forgetting to wear it but when I do he does use it.

Kelly - how did Daniel get on with his jabs?

Hi everyone hope all is well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Pink and Pichi! It is an eclipse one I think. I'm very excited.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Well done Mrs M!! 

How are you pichi and pink? X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My goodness me! Last night for the first time in as long as I can remember he only woke up once!!! 7-6 with a wake up at 1-30 AND at 6-45 he is back in his crib and settled again. Unbelievable. It's been 3+ wake ups for weeks.


----------



## merristems

Wootwoot mrsm thats fantastic! Good boy! Im loving the new avatar xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yay wtg Louis!! :D X


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thanks Merri, I can't get it to post the right way round!


----------



## merristems

Awww i like it that way! Someone told me if its off you iphone or similar then crop it a bit and it should stay the right way around xxx


----------



## kelly1973

well done miggins im off to look at what they are xx I love your new pic its lovely
hey pink had a bad couple of days after very clingy and cryed a lot which just isn't him but back to his happy self again thank god lol back again in 3 weeks for second lot poor boy.
where is time going so sad packing all my cute baby clothes away I want another lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Do it Kelly! I wish I could, it's sad thinking I'm never going to be pregnant again. 
Thanks Merri, that makes sense.


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :)

Sorry I have been away for so long. Been a little stressful here again. Finn started sleeping better and it was so nice. He was going for a 5-6 hour stretch at night followed by a 3-4 hour stretch. It was heaven. :haha: But, he got sicker again yesterday. Today he choked again and coughed up green stuff. He's on antibiotics now and also antihistamine. The doctor finally said maybe it is allergies. We are going back again next week after his antibiotics are done and I will ask for a referral to a pediatrician. She will do allergy testing, I think. 

Congrats on the will Mrs. M.! That is awesome! I want a gumigem bracelet. I can't find anyone selling them in Canada.

Ickle, I hope you don't have SPD, but if you do I hope physio helps a lot!

Kelly, you should have another! 

Hi to everyone :wave:

I hope you are all well. :flower:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally agree with Mrs M Kelly I wish I could have another too :(

:hugs: TS I'm glad they are finally doing something to help Finn, the poor little thing.

How's everyone today? X


----------



## pichi

t_s, if you wanted one - i'm sure one of us could send you it over :) i love mine. sadly i lost the bracelet as Xavier chucked it overboard walking back from little Ninjas :( they ship worldwide though so if you were to drop the girl an e-mail i'm sure she'd help you out :)

how is everyone today? i can't believe all these little babies are getting so big!! Xavier is as lazy as ever but is starting to say Dada :D

EDIT: just checked for you t_s: Good News for our Canadian friends. As we currently do not have a Gumigem distributor in Canada, Gumigem USA has now secured shipping arrangements starting at $10 for a first class (10-14 day delivery) or starting at $20 for priority mail with 6-10 day delivery.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you MMM. I'm really glad too. How are you and your kiddos doing?

Thanks Pichi :) I was looking on Ebay but couldn't find the colour I wanted. I will have to check out their site :) how are you guys?

I how you are all having a good day. :flow:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

We're all good thanks hun :)

I want one of those gumigems for Noah too :)

Aww Pichi that is too cute!! :D Well done Xavier x


----------



## ickle pand

I love those GumiGems. I'm getting the dog tag one for DH :)


----------



## too_scared

I love the dog tags!


----------



## kelly1973

arh ts I really hope little finn gets better soon, poor lil man. Im on the pill now I hate taking it I love being a mum but oh insists no more as he is a lot older then me I wish id met him years ago so I could of started younger trust me to date twats for most of my life and meet the rite man way too late it sucks. I was guna sell all my baby clothes but part of me keeps saying wat if lol
how is everyone?


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Kelly. I have been saying only one but every now and then a doubt sneaks in. Sometimes I wish we had started earlier too but I just wasn't ready.

Did you set up FB yet?


----------



## kelly1973

no not yet but I will I promise,your young ts you have bags of time xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Kelly I totally know where you are coming from. I wasted years on selfish/immature/not "ready"/ just not right for me guys. I am lucky that I started seeing Mark at 35, a year after my marriage broke up and knew him enough to start trying more or less straight away. Otherwise I would definitely have only had one. Mindy, I didn't think I had it in me to have another until Edie was about 1.


----------



## too_scared

I don't really have tons of time :( I'm 36 (37 in Jan). I don't know. I just don't know if I am able to do 2, I think the stress will do me in. That doesn't include the stress of being PAL again. :wacko:


----------



## merristems

Aww ladies never say never but ikwym! im thinking one for now and just see how we go, its hard for us financially i know that is a rubbish reason but we dont want to be hard up because we have a massive brood, also we have a 2bed cottage which we love at the mo and i dont want to move out too soon despite craving a big garden for lo to run around in. I dont know ive had it in my head id prefer a 3 to four year gap if i did have more but then who knows! We were slow starters having been together 9yrs in jan! Rah rah!
Hope youre all well today xxxx
Had mw this week bubs is growing well and currently head down stay there baby i want that home birth!


----------



## pinksmarties

Glad bibs is behaving merri let's hope he stays,that way for your water birth.

As for more I feel the same as ts. I sometimes think I want another but not sure I could do 2 as the stress,with one is enough! It would have to be an accident. But as I come from a family of 3 I worry he might miss out as an only child.

Hope you get that journal started Kelly would love to see pics of Daniel and know more of how things are.

How is,everyone else
.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Happy days here today. Edie back at playgroup, reasonable nights sleep last night, and picking up my ironing from a woman who is doing it all for £6. 
Kelly I agree get that journal started! As for weaning - two words! Annabel Karmel! I have two of her books, I will send you one as a thank you for the nappies, which incidentally I have used and they are just gorgeous.


----------



## ickle pand

£6 is amazing! I think I might look into getting someone to do the bedsheets. I can't fold them by myself so I have to wait for DH to be there and he has such a carry on about having to do that. He'd happily sleep on crumpled sheets but I hate it.


----------



## too_scared

good morning ladies :) 

Shawn and I are super late starters too, Merri. We have been together 13 years, married for 7. I just wasn't ready. I always said NO KIDS. But, eventually I came around. :haha:

Finn's congestion seems to be getting better, I think. It is very loose today. It is still running down the back of his throat but it is not thick and sticky anymore. I am hoping that is a good sign. 

I don't iron anything at all. :haha: :shy: That is great that you guys can send it out. I totally would too if I ironed. :haha: Shawn and I always talk about how we would love to get someone in a few times a week to help with the housework. We can't afford to do that and plus, in our tiny town I don't think I would want someone coming into my house to clean it. Oh the gossip! 

I hope you are all having a great day :flower:


----------



## pichi

no ironing besides shirts and sewing projects in this house haha! wish i could get a cleaner in! would be so much less stress! find myself running around trying to make the house decent while trying to entertain 2 is tough! Fingers crossed for these jobs i'm applying for! 
Pink, do you work at Ninewells? ( i think i remember you saying this, am i right?) I've applied for 3 jobs there O__O!

How are all the babies and mums this afternoon? we've been out for a walk but Xavier is now down for a nap and Pixie wanted to watch the Lorax lol


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Picked up my ironing, such a relief to have it all done. I gave her £7.50 because I thought £6 was too cheap for the amount of stuff I gave her. I will use her again in a couple of weeks if I can afford it. It just takes the pressure off. 
As I mentioned in my journal, we have my stepson for 2 weeks from tonight as his mum and stepdad are on holiday. As much as I like him I'm not over the moon about having another person to cook for and run around after. He does NOT sort himself out. He gets up at around noon, waits for me or his dad to bring him tea and food, has a shower, he used to drench the bathroom and leave the towel on the floor until I had words, then plugs in his laptop or PS2 and puts his headphones on and sits on his arse until somebody cooks tea for him. Then the headphones go back on again and that's it until he goes to bed. When Edie was a baby he would play with her but not so much now. She asks him and he says no, or plays for 5 minutes and then the headphones go back on. If Louis is crying and I am busy he either just ignores him or picks him up and puts him over his shoulder while playing his game. He was a lovely child and he will be a sound bloke when he grows up, but this middle bit is not so great. He never sees his friends at all, so I will literally have him under my feet for 2 weeks. He won't leave the house. Mark is way too soft with him and wouldn't dream of getting him to clear the dishes or make a drink and I don't want to be the evil stepmother. 
Sorry for the selfish moany post. I should have put this in my journal.


----------



## pichi

i don't think you'd be considered evil if you have 2 other younger ones to look after. how old is he? if he is old enough to do these things for himself then he should be helping you a little


----------



## Mrs Miggins

He's 16!!!


----------



## too_scared

I agree with Pichi, he really should be doing these things for himself. I'm sorry that he doesn't. 

It seems to me that those years are not the best no matter what the kid is like. They all end up like that to a certain extent. 

Have you talked to Mark and asked him to ask Joe to help out a little more since you are so busy now with Edie and Louis? Even getting his own breakfast would be a huge help. I can't believe a boy his age isn't getting his own breakfast! 

Good luck with the job applications Pichi! That would be pretty neat if you and Pink worked together :)

Sorry I forgot to mention earlier, Merri, that is great news about your mw appt :) Awesome growth and great news that baby is head down!

Finn is napping on my lap right now. I want to get up to get things done but I can't bring myself to move him. Sometimes he will be moved ok to the bouncy chair (where he naps in the daytime thanks to his stuffy nose) but sometimes he will wake as soon as I lift him. He slept pretty well last night but I still feel bad waking him because I know sleeping will help heal him up faster. 

I want so badly to get a little time to sew a hem on the fabric my sister sent down to me. I want to try out my woven wrap! I haven't had any time at all lately. I have been watching videos for different carries and am so excited to try them out. There is a double hammock back hold that looks awesome! That is very advanced, though, so that will not be just yet. Also my sister sent me a link to a video for a hip carry that looks good too. I can't wait to give them all a try :) 

Also, I think I have decided that I am going to keep bed sharing even after Finn is better. I love it so much! I love snuggling with my little boy in bed. I am not sure how much of a fan of it Shawn is but I think he will agree to it. 

Finn has been SO smiley today. My heart aches I love him so! <3

How are all of you today?


----------



## kelly1973

is my parenting journal link working ladies


----------



## merristems

I just tried it it said page not found:shrug: soz! How are yo and Daniel kelly?


----------



## too_scared

Same thing happened to me :(

Hi ladies :) how are you all today?


----------



## merristems

Hiya alls well here ive been busy crafting today things for the nursery :)
 



Attached Files:







20130617133636479-1.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Not working for me either. Those animals are gorgeous Merri. I wish I had imagination...and talent. All is well here. Louis is having some better nights now, we are nowhere near him sleeping through and we still have bad nights but more better nights are sneaking in. And when he is awake he is a joy. He's the most content and happy baby. We had my mum and her partner here last night and that was nice. We had a picnic in the garden at lunchtime and mum did a load more ironing for me. I think I will take Louis to be weighed tomorrow as I haven't taken him for ages.


----------



## too_scared

Beautiful Merri!! Love it!

Mrs. M. you are talented! You have such a way with words! I saw your picnic picture on FB. It looked like you guys had a great time. It was nice that you had a good visit with your mom and her partner. Nice of your mom to do some ironing for you :) That is really, REALLY wonderful that Louis is starting to sleep better. I bet it feels so good. I think the Finn and Louis have very similar temperaments, happy and smiley and content. 

AFM: I have an appt this afternoon to get my hair done, then tomorrow afternoon Finn is going back to the doctor for his check up, and on Wednesday we have baby group. I am going to get Finn weighed at baby group (unless he is weighed at the doctor tomorrow) because he hasn't been weighed forever either. Not since 8 weeks and he is 15 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## merristems

I just got images off google and trace them onto paper! Not that fancy!
Mrs m im sure you have tons of talents im just killing time but its hard to do anything when you have babbas! Im please louis is sleeping better now, what a nice thing for your mum to do re ironing! ;)
Ts how did finn get to 15wks so fast!! I bet he's a little biggun! Xxx


----------



## ickle pand

That's lovely Merri. 

I've just finished a knitting project and now I'm looking for something else to do. I made a hat, cardigan, mittens and bootees set for a friend who's due in 2 weeks. I made a girly set but I don't know what she's having so maybe I should do a boy set too just in case. I've got a cloth nappy set to do. Need to get my mum to help with that though.


----------



## ickle pand

Kelly you're missing a bit of the link. Add "-all-rolled-into-onee.html" (without the quote marks" after the word parenting in the link in your signature.


----------



## kelly1973

lmao I did that I probs did it wrong as its still not working I really am a dizzy blonde lol oh and didn't check before I pt it on asmade mega amounts of spellying mess uptyping way too fast lol


----------



## kelly1973

merristems said:


> I just tried it it said page not found:shrug: soz! How are yo and Daniel kelly?

were good thanks merrie wow I love what you have done your so clever I wish I was good at stuff like that


----------



## fayewest

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you here, Ickle recommended I look you up. Just a little on my story ... 

We've been trying to fall pregnant forever, I had a BFP whilst on clomid after 3 years of trying in 2011 and lost that baby at 8 weeks. It totally floored me and I never really recovered, I never for a second thought it would happen and was totally ready for our baby.

I have just fallen pregnant after a very long and difficult ICSI cycle, I was absolutely convinced it hadn't worked so was stunned when I got the BFP last week. Since then I am obsessing looking up everything that could go wrong, not sure why i am torturing myself really ;0( Blighted ovum seems to be my latest fear as I had 2 early blastocysts transferred.

Looking forward to week 7 so I can see if it is a viable pregnancy, I pray it is xxx


----------



## merristems

Hi FAye Congratulations on your pregnancy! I know its very hard in the first few weeks but try to stay calm and positive that this pregnancy will progress normally. Dont worry about sharing your wobblys we are well versed in them here. I wish you every luck in your pregnancy take care xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Glad you found us! How far along are you Faye?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Good to see you here Faye, as you know I've been stalking you but again I'm so happy for you and willing this to go well.


----------



## fayewest

Am only 5 weeks so very very early days yet ... having a scan on the 2nd, counting down the hours until then!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Mrs Miggins and Merristems ;0) xx


----------



## ickle pand

Hope the time passes quickly until the 2nd lol


----------



## kelly1973

hi faye great to see you hear we are all pros on wobbles here I was a total nitemare and these ladies helped me so much xxxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Yay faye!! :hugs: on the wobbles. As peeps have said on your journal its only natural, they will be with you the whole pg (I know I did) although it does get easier and then they change into different wobbles once baby is here!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Huge congrats Faye :flower: X


----------



## too_scared

Welcome Faye! Congratulations! 

As the other ladies said wobbles are our specialty. We'll help you through them. We're one big family here. <3


----------



## fayewest

Thanks lovely ladies ... its so unnerving, isnt it, I just thought my symptoms were getting stronger and I was 'safe' - today I am freaking out!


----------



## too_scared

Gotta keep it one day at a time! Mrs. M.'s motto again "today I am pregnant and for that I am grateful". It got me through. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

me too xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I can't claim credit for it, I got it from another lady on here but it worked for me. I ended up reading back this morning an old thread set up for people with the same due date as me (I wish I had stuck to that due date because that was the date he was born) and reading all those early wobbles brought it all flooding back. As much as I'd love to be pregnant again I don't think my nerves could handle another first tri! The ladies here make it all much easier though and Faye we are all here to hold your hand.


----------



## fayewest

Thank you ;0) xxxx ... it's just been such a long and painful journey and I wish at this point I could be a little more excited, we are funded for 1 more cycle of IVF if this didn't work out, so I desperately hope it does! Seems like such a miracle with the odds stacked against us. Unless we have twins in there I think we need to accept we'll have an only child, but I really dont mind that at all, I'll take what I am given 

On a positive note I have never worked harder, its great to have something to focus on. xxxx


----------



## too_scared

I agree Mrs. M.. The stress of first tri is terrible. It is what is keeping me from wanting to try for a sibling for Finn.

Taking it one day at a time and trying to be positive was the only way I made it through. I forced myself not to run to the bathroom every second to check. I just forced myself to believe in it, in Finn.

Also like Mrs. M., said we're here for you. For every wobble.


----------



## fayewest

Thank you so much ... 11 days and counting


----------



## kelly1973

were counting with you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fayewest

Thanks you so much! Off to see My sister and her 2 little IVF miracle twins tomorrow, she says if we have twins I have to go on twin bootcamp and look after the boys by myself for a weekend xxx


----------



## ginny83

Congratulations Faye :) I remember you for from the other thread, so happy for you :)


----------



## kelly1973

Ginny hi how are you?


----------



## fayewest

Thank you! early early days but I am quietly optimistic x


----------



## ginny83

Hey, sorry I haven't be around much. Haven't been on bnb much in general.

I'm doing OK. DF really wants to try again at some point, so we're thinking about maybe at the end of this year since we've decided to finally get married in December. We've basically been putting it off for 2 years since we had hoped to have #2 before getting married, but at the moment that might mean never getting married at all!

I've been trying to get use to the idea as well that M might be an only child. Don't get me wrong I am so beyond grateful that I have him, but I had always imagined our family with 2 or 3 children so it's a bit of getting use to this. In saying that he's an extremely happy well adjusted child, so I have to try and remind myself that it's me that's upset about it, not him!

Will try and catch up on things in here :)


----------



## ickle pand

That's exciting Ginny. Congrats on setting a date :) Lovely to hear from you. I don't blame you for staying away from here with all you've had to deal with.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

:hugs: Ginny it's great to see you, congratulations on the wedding :) x


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations on setting the date, Ginny :hugs:


----------



## fayewest

Massive congrats on setting a wedding date Ginny xx


----------



## fayewest

Can I ask a TMI question ladies.

What was your CM like this early on in pregnancy? Mine is super wet, and still a little tinged ... is that normal. The boobs don't really hurt again today, I don't feel sick at all, I want to feel something, 8 days and counting! ...


----------



## pichi

during early pregnancy particularly it was like flood gates opened for me (tmi) it was horrible haha! as for tinged i think that is very normal for some woman. I personally didn't have any spotting at all with my 2 but, i do know numerous people who had streaky CM up until about 14 weeks :)

congrats Ginny on setting a date :) how wonderful to have something like that to plan and look forward to :D

how is everyone? 

Xavier is just as lazy but now is flopping over from sitting into crawling stance only to flop onto his belly then flip onto his back haha - lazy bugger. Pixie is being a little temper tantrum champ ¬____¬ naughty step is out in full force unfortunately


----------



## merristems

Congratulations on setting the date ginny, thats so exciting :) 
Faye i had lots more cm in the early days of pregnancy and also tmi but i smelled different! Its normal for it to increase keeps germs at bay.

Hi all hope youre all well in your pregnancies and the babies are doing great. Ive had a foot wedged under my ribs all day its weird and sore bubs is wriggling loads on my cervix it kind of tickles and feels creepy at the same time! Starting to plan things for hospital bag, just incase early arrival or i dont get to give birth at home. Im sooo hungry all the time! I need shares in fiffe bananas!


----------



## pinksmarties

Congratulations on setting a date for your wedding Ginny.

Faye I was like pichi. I was forever running to the loo to check. Mrsmig was the same if I recall. It a great sign but very disconcerting.

Think we are finally getting a tooth through!!! Noticed it this afternoon at.


----------



## ickle pand

I've had loads of CM throughout Faye, but it was at its worst in the first tri. Felt like I'd wet myself lol!

Merri I've been having lots of movement too. No feet in ribs yet though. When I lie on my side though I get a weird fluttery sensation down by the hip of whatever side I'm on. Not sure if its baby or what.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I hade bleeding till 8 weeks Faye and everything was fine. I think it's pretty common to bleed or have tinged CM :hugs: It's so hard not to worry when your PAL.

At least they're health cravings Merri :lol: Can't believe you only have 8 weeks left!! Eeeekkk it's flown over!

Pichi :lol: at Xavier, boys are so lazy :haha: Oh dear for Pixie, unfortunately naughty step never worked for my 2 ... they used to ASK to go on it if they were naughty :lol:

Noah's doing well, he was 11lb on Thursday at just under 9 weeks! Such a little chunker :cloud9: Got his 8 week jabs on the 3rd July :( Not looking forward to it at all x


----------



## merristems

Aww mmm do you have any recent pics of noah?

Ickle that deff sounds like bubs, i ignorned those feelings for ages because i thought it was gas! But now it is deff baby, still fluttery sometimes but mostly wild jabs twirls and jumps!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks ladies, its not bloody just not milky white ... Just need to stay sane until Tuesday 8 days to go! I cant wait ;0)


----------



## ickle pand

It's not as strong as my other kicks and its in an odd place but it must be related to bubba being in there.


----------



## too_scared

Faye, I had loads of CM right from the start. It got even worse in 3rd tri, unfortunately :wacko: My CM was mostly creamy colour or yellowish.

Ickle, that sounds like baby to me :)

MMM, Noah is growing so big! Hopefully he will do well with his needles. Finn is due for his next set again now. They do them 8, 16, and 24 weeks here (or 2,4, and 6 months).

Pichi, that is great that Xavier is starting to get ready to crawl :) Sorry about Pixie and her tantrums, though. I think that is pretty much a thing for all kiddos though :( 

Merri, I craved apples. I ate SO many. More than one a day, that is for sure!

Pink, YAY for a tooth!! 

Hope you are all well. Sorry if I missed anyone :(

Finn is hungry, gotta go :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Yay for the tooth Pink! 

Merri here's a few :)

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/1040332_10152916846435117_1369319811_o_zpsa15857a9.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/1008286_10152898334285117_1995091382_o_zps957f70e4.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/1025417_10152908515715117_1621009152_o_zps469d5eb7.jpg

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy269/MissMummyMoo/468485_10152890268735117_1982043894_o_zps66a7e402.jpg x


----------



## ickle pand

Aw he's gorgeous MMM!


----------



## ginny83

so cute - love the tiger outfit!


----------



## merristems

Hehe i love his tiger suit mmm hes growing so fast!!


----------



## fayewest

I feel awful today ;0( Nothing is sore, nothing hurts, not even if I push my boobs really hard, or when I take off my bra, I don't get anything at all. I am 6 weeks 2 days now, not long until my scan, if we make it that far.

Sorry to be a Debbie downer I just cant believe that I am pregnant at all, when I did feel something and now nothing, nothing at all. I cant believe that this miscarriage has left me so worried ... these days cant go fast enough


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Sorry you feel so nervous Faye. Nerves can mask symptoms too. When is your scan? Have you been doing hpts?


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Mrs Miggins, today is a really bad day! ;0( Scan is next Tuesday

Not doing any hpts ... I would become crazy obsessed if I did and I think, from before, that it takes a while for the hormones to leave your body even after a mc so I dont think it would tell me anything, this part is horrible!


----------



## pichi

some people get little or no symptoms of pregnancy so you could be one of the lucky ones. Also symptoms level out and even disappear only to come back again. Sometimes the body adjusts to the hormones only to get thrown into another hormone shift. Hope that makes you feel a little better x


----------



## merristems

My only symptom was hunger, i was only rarely sick like 3 times in 1st tri, my boobs didnt grow or hurt til 2nd tri. I never 'felt' pregnant but i never had a bad feeling either about this pregnancy. Everyone is different and you are still very early days in pregnancy symptom terms xxx try to stay calm until tuesdays scan i have fx forvyou xxx


----------



## kelly1973

its so unfair that the romance is taken out of being pregnant due to mc,hugs faye.
mmm I love the pics I can see you are a next shopper Daniel has lots of the stuff noah has including the lil elephant lol
pink yay for tooth hope lil man can get some relif now
ickle I miss my movement lol
merrie craving for banana is good mine was cake lol
well ive started this liquid aloe vera diet thingy where you have two shakes a day and one meal at night im starving lol and cant stop thinking about food why does that always happen, but I really must lose some of this wobble


----------



## pichi

merristems said:


> My only symptom was hunger, i was only rarely sick like 3 times in 1st tri, my boobs didnt grow or hurt til 2nd tri. I never 'felt' pregnant but i never had a bad feeling either about this pregnancy. Everyone is different and you are still very early days in pregnancy symptom terms xxx try to stay calm until tuesdays scan i have fx forvyou xxx

i had heartburn - that was it! no sickness, no tiredness, nothing was sore when i poked it :haha: isn't it strange?!

Kelly; never heard of that diet before! you should try working out your BMR and calculating a calorie intake for yourself - that way you loose weight at a healthy pace, get to eat what you like (in moderation of course) and the weight is more likely to stay off :)


----------



## kelly1973

how do I do that pichi? does it feel like im always asking you questions lol


----------



## ickle pand

Need a rant. 

Kev left the house at 5 this morning because he's away with work. He put a status on fb saying "Holy crap this is early" and I commented saying "its a stupid time to leave the house". Some woman I don't even know had to make the "come on guys you've got a baby on the way" comment. Why aren't you allowed to dislike early mornings just because you have a baby on the way? Pisses me off when people down speak to you like you're some dumb kid who thinks babies sleep all the time. 

Rant over.


----------



## fayewest

Some people are just that type of person, its like their default voice is 'nernerner' if you know what I mean? All snipey and pathetic! 

My sister is a bit like that telling me how I will be feeling 3 months in, and how I wont want Mr P to be off catering events ... Arrrggghhhh makes me want to scream!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Urgh I hate when people do that too Ickle! It's like keep your nose out! :grr:

How is everyone I've been lacking lately as I've just been SO busy! I've had to cancel clinic this morning as I really need a rest! X


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks. If she keeps it up I'll soon tell her where to go.


----------



## merristems

Urgh ickle what a patronising twonk!!

I had no sleep last night, well i went to bed early with a migraine then woke up every hour needing to pee, stillmhad headache at half 4am when i finally took some paracetamol. Oh and to top it off loads of tractors were going by our house after hay making, and then early this morning loads of glastonbury festival traffic started rolling through the village woopwoop! Im only jealous!


----------



## pichi

kelly1973 said:


> how do I do that pichi? does it feel like im always asking you questions lol

don't worry about it - i don't mind in the slightest getting asked things :) i'll send you a little PM with all the details x



ickle pand said:


> Need a rant.
> 
> Kev left the house at 5 this morning because he's away with work. He put a status on fb saying "Holy crap this is early" and I commented saying "its a stupid time to leave the house". Some woman I don't even know had to make the "come on guys you've got a baby on the way" comment. Why aren't you allowed to dislike early mornings just because you have a baby on the way? Pisses me off when people down speak to you like you're some dumb kid who thinks babies sleep all the time.
> 
> Rant over.

oh there is always one - it doesn't even sound like she was being funny about it either, it almost sounds like she's pissed off :shrug: when baby is here you won't care if you're up at 5am anyway because you will have no perception of time anyway the first month :haha:


----------



## ickle pand

Exactly! Stupid nosy bint! I wasn't even complaining about being awake at that time, just leaving the house. Unless something is wrong, there's no need to leave the house at 5am with a baby! Wish I'd thought of that response sooner lol


----------



## pichi

exactly - no need to get yourself ready, hair done, teeth brushed etc... you just roll out of bed and that's it! haha

EDIT: me you and Pink should really meet up one weekend - it'd be nice to actually see people i've chatted to for the past year :)


----------



## ickle pand

I know we definitely do. I'm busy the next 2 weekends but not too bad after that. Just need to work out where is most central for us all.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

You should just responded with a swift "oh fuck off" :haha: cite hormones....she won't poke her beak in again.


----------



## kelly1973

wat a fooking knob she sounds arse wipeing whore lol
Jealous your all guna meet up I wana come lol
how is everyone


----------



## ickle pand

Lmao! You ladies are funny :)

You're welcome to come Kelly but its a hell of a round trip to Dundee(ish) lol


----------



## pichi

plus there is not anything exciting around Dundee- haha :haha: Ickle, you can have a drive of the Donkey lol!


----------



## kelly1973

Donkey!!!!!! lol
ok ladies I have actually started facebook so heres my name Kelly latuskie please add me xxxx whoop whoop


----------



## ickle pand

Sent you a request. There's 3 Kelly's with you surname lol!


----------



## ginny83

sent you a request too Kelly :)


----------



## hopeithappens

Sent u a request kelly :)


----------



## merristems

Sent you a friendship request kelly :)


----------



## kelly1973

blimey 3 latuskies lol I wonder it there family


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I sent you one too but I guess you already knew as you accepted :haha:

How is everyone today? x


----------



## kelly1973

hi kel all gud hre hows you


----------



## ickle pand

I'm not too bad. I was really uncomfortable after lunch, I think a combination of eating too much and baby being in a funny position but I'm fine now. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## kelly1973

all gud here happy v day ickle xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Thank you. Such a happy milestone. Only 6 weeks till I'm 3/4 of the way through!

DH and I picked the cotbed today but we're not ordering it yet. Making the decision is the hard part though. Also been looking at paint colours but nothing is standing out yet. 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## kelly1973

its going so quick


----------



## too_scared

Happy V-day Ickle :happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy belated V-Day Ickle :flower: X


----------



## ickle pand

I need bra advice ladies. I need new bras again since I'm starting to burst out of these ones. I'm not sure whether to go to Mothercare, who obviously know more about maternity bras or Debenhams/Bravissimo who know more about bras in general. Who did you go to?

I think I'm going to have to give up my underwires now, which I hate the thought of, having such big boobs, but there's not a lot I can do about it.


----------



## pichi

wish i could help Ickle - my boobs only went up 1 size during pregnancy. i wanted big knockers for a change :rofl: 

I used to wear those bras that are like a sports bra - you can get them in matalan. I think they're beliva bra's or something? like them anyway hehe. they were comfy but had enough support so you didn't feel like you were drooping (my god, how attractive sounding!)


----------



## ickle pand

I tried a Belvia bra, I had to buy a XL one :( but they just didn't give me any support at all and it was one of the ones with padding. The middle bit sat about an inch away from my breastbone lol! It'll do for bedtime but that's it.


----------



## pichi

aw that's no use then :(


----------



## ginny83

I'm not in the uk but... I've found department stores that have the professional bra fitters are generally better with any type of bra. That's where I got my last maternity bra from and the lady there really knew what she was talking about.

Unless mothercare has a professional bra fitter?


----------



## fayewest

I am wearing a sports bra already ... am 2 sizes up, they are massive! I cant imagine them getting any bigger! I feel your pain Ickle, if you find anything let me know x


----------



## ickle pand

Debenhams is a department store and I think I'm going to go there. I've been looking online and they have a bigger selection than Mothercare and their bras are cheaper so it's better all round. Some were only £16 which is cheap for bigger bras.


----------



## merristems

Most department stores are good at fitting try and get a lady that looks more senior as in worked there longer because the newbies dont know what they are on about! I got a few from debenhams they were non wired but really supportive, you dont need maternity specific ones just a good tshirt bra would work. Im like pichi though only gone up a size but im growing again now, im actually more comfy without a bra, but sports bras work well too if a little unflattering! Matalan have some mat. Bras but not much choice. If you 2ant cheap and cheerful primark do some nice sporty ones xx good luck!


----------



## ickle pand

I think you're right about the newbies. I think I'll just go there since you know what you're getting. The Matalan near here doesn't do any maternity stuff. Very annoying! I'll have to try the one on the other side of town


----------



## merristems

Faye great sign with the boobs growing :) scan is tomorrow yeah? Fx all is well and your little jelly baby is aok xx


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Merristems ... we will know so soon, its bloody scary but exciting!


----------



## too_scared

Good luck tomorrow :flow:


----------



## sarah_anne

Hi Ladies!
Thought I'd check in! It's been SO long since I've been on here! So glad to see that Ickle got her BFP!!!


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Sarah-Anne :)

How is your LO? 9 months already!


----------



## fayewest

Copied from my journal .... 


Sooooooooo we have a little heart beat ;0) Overjoyed!! 

It measures 10.1 mm and she says everything looks perfect for where it should be at 7.1 weeks. I am so bloody relieved, I didnt sleep a wink last night and have felt so sick all morning with nerves. 

When we were in the clinic a couple came out crying their eyes out before we went in, just reminds you how unbelievably hard this journey is! ;0(


----------



## merristems

:dance: im so excited for you this is fab news congratulations! What a relief. 
I remember seeing ours at 7wks and we both bawlled our eyes out such a lovely little bean xxxx:flower: well done hope the next few weeks fly by xxxx


----------



## fayewest

I think we are both still in shock, well Mr P had to go back to school as I am sure he's now in a completely different world and not really thinking about it at all ... cant wait til he gets home, I wish he could have had the day off! ;0) x


----------



## ginny83

congrats on the heartbeat Faye :)


----------



## debzie

Congrats on the scan Faye so so pleased fir yiu Hun,

Happy belated v day ickle....as for the bras if you try some on in mothercare and they fit go on eBay and you can usually get them cheaper on there. Thats what i tended to do. M&s bra fitting in my experience is shite they only fit me for a few weeks fortunately I'm wearing them now for nursing. I hated moving out of underwire bras and now wearing them seems strange. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## ickle pand

Thanks Debzie. I've just been filling in my mat leave request form, it has to be done by the end of the week (oops!), and that's another wee milestone reached. I'm going to start mat leave 2 weeks before babies due date, but take 2 weeks holidays before that too. I'll still have over a week to take but I'll probably just use days here and there for shopping/decorating etc. 

I used to love M&S for bras but their choice for bigger boobs is awful these days, so I tend to stick to Debenhams.


----------



## too_scared

Yay Faye!! That is wonderful news! 

Hi everyone :) Hit horribly bad with the 4 month sleep regression here... and possibly teething. Yay... haha!


----------



## kelly1973

faye fab news so happy for you 
im no help with the bras my boobies only went up 2 sizes I just went for cheap nursing bras from internet 
ts oh no hope you are ok 
hi to everyone hope your all good xx


----------



## ickle pand

Mine haven't gone up that much, it's just that they were massive to begin with lol! It's mostly round my ribs, I have to take my bra off as soon as I get home from work. Id just get an extender thingy but the cups are too small too. Thursday is bra shopping day though so I'll be comfy then :)


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Kelly - early days but happy ones ;0)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Congrats again Faye.


----------



## fayewest

Thank you Mrs Miggins ;0) Still dont feel pregnant which makes me worry but I have an appointment next week and I will nag them about having another scan if they'll let me - I really hope they will x


----------



## merristems

Hi all! How are you brits coping with the heat wave? Im soooooo hot its unbearable, have to sit with feet in cold water and fan blowing! Im so glad im not working!

Afm 35wks today feeling large! Mw yesterday and all was well a little glucose this time which i blame the ice creams for!! Skippy is head down 3/5ths engaged which is good i think but i dont really know what it means! I think im getting my home birth! Got a house visit next week where they should tell me what i need etc but to be honest all i need is dh to help me in and out of pool!! Im pretty excited and pretty worried all at once i have no idea what to expect pain wise and hope i have the stamina to push on through to the end. :shrug: time will tell! 

Hope everyone and their bumps and babes are well xxxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

That sounds lovely merri! I didn't realise you were that far in your pregnancy! Whoop whoop! That's fantastic! 

Faye: i dont remember if i said it or not, but just in case: massive congrats!! Hope everthing will be ok! 

How is everyone?


----------



## ickle pand

The heat has been hard especially at night but its a lot cooler here today. I had my Physio appointment today (saw the MW on Fri and got a call on Monday asking metro come today). I've got exercises to help my pelvis and back. I've got a deep sway back at the best of times. I've been told things to avoid, different ways to do things such as squatting and have an open appointment until my due date. I'm going to yoga tonight since that really helps my back. 

Not long to go now Merri! I've started writing notes for my birth plan but we cover it in one of the ante-natal classes so I'll wait till then to write it all in my notes.


----------



## merristems

Eeek!


----------



## kelly1973

how exciting time is flying whoop whoop


----------



## debzie

I'm feeling for you oregnant ladies I'm so p,eased I was very pregnant in the winter months. 

Merri 35-37 weeks were my hardest I felt like a useless fat blob and just wanted it over with....it did pass though thank goodness. 

Ickle how exciting writing your birth plan. Physio helped me as on with a support belt. 

Well Isla is fortunately ok with the heat but has had massive sleep regression. Thought it was ad before. She awake now every 1-2 hours sometimes hungry others just wants to play. This has coincided with a massive leap in her development though. She now sits up for long periods without support and can roll over. She also playes more herself which means I can put her down. Teeth are still bothering her. Top two are on the verge of appearing. 

He's e everyone else. X


----------



## merristems

Oh bless Isla (love her name btw), it must be so frustrating for them all these daily developments i empaphise with them im always changing! Yippie for rolling and sitting xxxx


----------



## too_scared

Hi ladies :)

Sorry I'm not here much, darn phone is annoying as heck to type on. :haha: 

Good job Isla on the new developments :) Finn has had a bad sleep regression lately too. Longest stretch he's sleeping lately is 2.5 hours. It's mostly 1.5 hours or every hour in the "morning" hours. He seems to maybe be stretching it a little longer the past two nights. 

Happy 35 weeks Merri!!

Happy double digits Ickle!!

Hi to everyone :wave: :flow:

Finn had his needles in Tuesday. He did well at the time but had a lot of pain that evening. :( Tylenol did wonders, thankfully. He was 15 lb 14 oz!! Only 61 cm tall. My chubby little boy <3

I hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## fayewest

Hi ladies, I had a crampy stabby pain in my cervix it felt earlier ... its left me really freaked out. Anyone had this?


----------



## merristems

Hi faye im pretty sure i did but cant remember how far along i was sorry, baby brain! Some cramping is totally normal just baby getting snuggled in. I get it now and then still, but its baby bumping into it. Whens your next scan? I think if it didnt last long then it prob nothing to worry aboutxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

It could be stretching too. There's a lot going on in there just now. Try no to worry :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 35 weeks Merri! 

Glad Finn is ok after his jabs Mindy. 

How's everyone else? X


----------



## ickle pand

Good here MMM. How's you?


----------



## fayewest

You ladies are lovely thank you xx


----------



## kelly1973

how is everyone enjoying this lovely weather, not sure Daniel likes it so much got his jabs next week not looking forward to that,hes being so fussy at the moment just wanting to be held all the time not only that being held standing up if I sit down he screams and hes some weight lol


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Noah isn't too keen on it either Kelly :(

We're all good thanks Ickle :flower: x


----------



## too_scared

Happy 9 weeks Faye!!

Kelly, Finn had moments like that too. He was like that more when he was younger. No way could we sit, had to walk, bounce, or sway with him or he would cry. Now he's usually better with us sitting. Finn's a big boy too. All the more to cuddle <3 But it's not easy on the arms! When he had his last needles he was so sore and sad that I had to stand and rock him until the Tylenol kicked in. My arm was so sore the next day.

How are all of you? It's so hot here. It's yucky. It's supposed to be cooler tomorrow. I can't wait.

Hope you're all well :flow:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. :)

Faye - I had loads of cervix stabbing pains early on with DD. I decided it was caused by the mucus plug being made and settling in for the next 30 weeks (probably isn't but I liked that assumption. Lol)

I have another baby who won't let us sit down! Oh well, at least it's shifting the baby weight a little bit extra!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Cup cake ;0) xx

I cant imagine how much baby weight I am going to have to shift, i have swollen up already nothing fits at all ... Its the IVF treatment I think, but I can be good next year xx


----------



## ickle pand

Some of your extra weight will be bloating. Just think of all the lovely walks you can talk baby on to burn off the weight, that's what I'm doing :)


----------



## pichi

you'll be so caught up in baby and trying to get into some sort of rhythm you won't have time to eat hehe. well, until you master the art of one arm eating ;)


----------



## kelly1973

one armed eating lol yep well Daniel had hes jabs yesterday poor boy he slept this morning for 4 hours during the day he only usually has 20 min naps it was epic recon combination of heat and jabs poor boy. how is everyone?


----------



## too_scared

One arm eating is the only way! :haha: Also, if you decide to breast feed the weight will probably come right off. I'm back to my pre-pregnancy weight now but I am eating SO much. Way more than I ever have. I haven't done any exercising yet :wacko:

Also, if you have a LO like we seem to have all gotten you might end up having to do a lot of walking and bouncing with baby! :haha: 

How are you guys? How is the heat over there? It is nice and comfortable again here. Mid to low 20's. SO nice. Tomorrow it is supposed to rain all day and be humid again. Yuck. 

EBF mommies, I have a question for you. When did AF come back? 

Finn seems to be getting better sleeping patterns again. He was waking up every 2.5 hours or so and every hour closer to the morning. The night before last he slept 4.5 hours! Then it was every 2 hours but still, progress! Then last night he slept 3 stretches of 3 hours! Woohoo! I hope it is going to keep up like this. It is nice to get so much sleep at once... so much. Haha! 

I hope you are all well :flow: All watching for the royal baby?


----------



## merristems

Look at you faye :) yep that bloating starts early i was out of my skinny jeans in no time ahh sigh....its going to be a long time before they come out of the storage bag :( ! 

The heat is unbearable down south, i dont go outside! My feet are balloons! 
On a brighter note i got the all clear for my home birth! Im so happy, when my pool arrives i want to fill it up as a trial with cold water and live in it!! :rofl: 
Hope babies recover from jabs ok and mums and mums to ge are coping in heat xxxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Too_scared. I keep having the odd day of light red bleeding or brown spotting already. :(

DD does 6 hours then 3 hours most nights, although sometimes we've had a magical 8-9 hour stretch and I think that's what caused the spotting. 

2 weeks ago I had 2 days of EWCM followed immediately by 2 days of bleeding. 

So I think my body is trying but the EBF holds it off.


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - mine came back just after the 3 month mark but was really light and only lasted 2 days, then 25 days later same again, then 25 days later got a more heavy flow for 3 days and the last one was more normal AF. I don't get strong cramps anymore but my nipples get sore when B is feeding. 

Heat here horrible too but cooler today - yay was getting over 27oC in B's room.

Not just one armed eating, its one armed everything!!

Kelly - yay for the long nap, shame it took the jabs to do that, maybe he'll get a taste for it and give you longer naps in the future!!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) Not having any signs at all yet so I'm just curious about when it'll come.

Happy 27 weeks Ickle!! Third tri next week!!!

Hope Daniel is doing well now, Kelly. Yucky old needles.

Pink, I hope Benjamin's room is cooler tonight.

It's hot hot hot here again :( More humid than hot, it's gross. We're going to walk to visit our friends after supper and I think it's going to feel more like swimming! At least they only live right down the road.

Hope you're having a fantastic birthday party Mrs. M.!!

How you're all having a great day :flow:


----------



## ickle pand

I think 3rd tri starts at 27 weeks in the UK but thank you :)

It's been cooler here today thankfully. Had the opening ceremony for Kev's lifeboat station today followed by a meal. I'm feeling a bit uncomfortable but its been a great day and has taken my mind off worrying about baby and the scan next week. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Hehe! Happy aubergine Ickle!!

And hi! Everyone!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 27 weeks Ickle and 3rd Tri! 

Lovely to see you again Ummi, how are you?

Mindy I hope it cools down for you soon, it's nice a cool here today, 18 degrees :) 

How's everyone else? x


----------



## merristems

Happy 3rd tri ickle youre trucking along now :)

Hiya all you ladies and babies :wave:

Im big! Im 13.5stone now eeeek! I look like my nan! Im sure its all water though my feet are so swollen. 37 weeks on wednes day, got go ahead for homebirth just hope it cools off so i can shut windows when im shouting teeheee!

Have a great sunday xxx


----------



## too_scared

Oops, happy third tri now!! :happydance:

Yay for home birth go ahead :yipee: Happy 37 weeks!

MMM, I'm glad it's cooled off for you guys :) It was nice here but then got sticky again. There is a nice breeze today so it's comfortable.

Hi Ummi :) how are you?

Hope you are all well :flow:

We leave tomorrow to go to town. We'll spend the night at Shawn's parents house and then the next morning (4:30! Eek!) we have to go to the airport. We're going to Toronto for a week to visit my family. My dad and sister are going to meet Finn for the first time <3 I'm nervous but excited.


----------



## merristems

Oh lush ts i hope you have a great trip i loved Toronto its great as big cities go! I had a huge street hot dog there!! It will be a great time seeing the family xxx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Thx girls, I'm good! Trying to cope with the heat! Though it's been better for the past 2 days. Going to pick up my visa for Algeria on Tuesday, and hopefully we can leave beginning of august we can leave. Dh is already there with ds1, and he'll come back to take me and ds2. We're almost already half way through ramadan too, so quite busy atm. 
Ttc-wise: still preventing (though there is not much to prevent atm :D) until next appt where I'll get a 3D scan and the results of my blood tests. And that's about it!!

Mindy: It's great that you can take Finn to see your family! Hope it goes fine and you'll enjoy yourself. 

Hi Mmm, Kelly, Pink, Mrs mig, Faye (did I say congrats?? H&H 9 months)
Hope everyone has nice summer holidays. 

Just found this:
https://midwifethinking.com/
Very interesting for every mummy to be, loads of things to think through too.


----------



## ickle pand

Great link ummi. It's given me a few questions to ask the MWs about the 3rd stage of labour and what their normal protocol is, when we get to that class.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Yep! It's great! The lady writing this is putting it so simply and yet in so much details. Glad that helped! I'm preparing for the next one (God willing), because it might be the last!


----------



## merristems

Great link ummi, very informative and up to date research xxxx


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies hope the bumps are coping with the heat it's a bit cooler today. 

Happy 3 rd tri ickle hope all us well at the scan tomorrow. I measured big all the way through although they were not concerned then when the popped my waters there was soooo much the consultant did it and I drowned hs leg lol. He then said ohhh so much we should have maybe kept an eye on that. 

Merri so happy you have the go ahead for your home birth. Hope te heat is not bring to cruel.

Mindy hope yiu have a safe journey. I had my first af when Isla was 6 weeks but I think that maybe was the last of my bleeing from after the birth. It turned up four weeks from after I started weaning her....was funny I thought my body knows lol. I'm on my second cycle now I think it's going to be a long one no signs of ovulation. I did notice that Isla ddnt like my milk as much around ovulation last cycle and my supply dropped. This s common.


----------



## ickle pand

It's been cooler here since the weekend which is a big relief although its still very warm at night. I'm glad I'm not going to be pushing in this weather! 

A lot of waters can be a sign of something more sinister but I've banned myself from googling. I've been feeling movement at the top and bottom of my big bump at the same time today so I'm hoping that's a sign its just a big 'un. Hopefully no GD either.


----------



## debzie

To be honest ickle I'm glad I didn't know I measured at least 3 weeks ahead most of my appointments although it is very subjective and changes from midwife to midwife. Towards the end with my bp elevating I was being seen twice then three times per week fundal height could be different at each one. I too had an anterior placenta so felt rib kicks and arms low down. Isla was 8 lb 5 born but very long. I don't know how she fit in there lol.


----------



## merristems

It rained at last night but its still 25degrees here! I will be pushing in this heat but hopefully lots of cool showers will help! Im. Not getting any BH yet and baby seems to think there is plenty of room to sqirm about even if that means under rib jabs and top of cervix bouncing, oh man that feels weird! So hope i dont go over due!! Pool arrives tomorrow woop woop im going to fill it up and float about in it all day!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks for that link Ummi. Great reading. Especially agree about how you feel in early labour wondering when to go to hospital. 

I rang 4 times in the end, they still wanted to send me home yet a couple of hours later I was pushing. 

Loved the information on the placenta after birth. I had a physiological 3rd stage, mainly so we could delay clamping. But that's the first time I've read about how the placenta comes away etc. Really interesting.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

I thought exactly the same about early labour and how instinctively we look for somewhere and someone to nest while our brain can still think at that stage! One of my friend delivered twice at home (her last 2 babies) because when she went to hospital they sent her home saying it was not the time yet. And when I delivered ds2 the mw told dh (cause I wasn't listening anymore at that point) the baby would arrive 4 hours later and he arrived 30 minutes after that!

And by the way, kate middleton had to push too in this heat! Hehe!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Here is another link I'd like to share w/you ladies:

https://youtu.be/36nHCFQDbAI

Been there, done that... :laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## ickle pand

Lol! I keep telling Kev that'll be him soon because his car switches of at lights too :)


----------



## kelly1973

lol that's us you should see us rushing to get fuel I start shouting out go go go when we get in car very funny


----------



## merristems

Hi ladies just an update! 40wks today!! I never thought I would get this far but here I am larger than life with a happy baby still wiggling about in there! I had mw yesterday and skippy is head down and ready to go but ive had no symptoms what so ever! They offered me a sweep today but I declined, I dont think this baby will come this week. I may get one next week at my home visit if nothin is going on. So anyway Ijust wanted to touch base and say hi all hope you're well, I will be nagging you all for advice on babies very soon!! Lol xxxxx


----------



## too_scared

Happy 40 weeks, Merri :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow Merri that seems to have come round quick, it doesn't seem long since your bfp! Great attitude, enjoy the last few days of your pregnancy. Looking forward to hearing news.


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 40 weeks! I'm so excited for you. Can't believe it's me next though :)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

OMG! Happy 40 weeks! You're almost there!!


----------



## fayewest

Happy 40 weeks! xx


----------



## too_scared

Happy 2nd tri Faye!! :yipee:


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy 40 weeks Merri, hope baby doesn't keep you waiting too long. Looking forward to the news.

Wow Happy 2nd tri Faye!!


----------



## fayewest

I just cant believe it! so exciting, thanks so much ladies! xx


----------



## too_scared

Faye :hugs: so exciting!!


----------



## ickle pand

Oh yeah I forgot about 2nd tri. Congrats Faye!


----------



## kelly1973

wow merrie not long now and fayre wow time is flying love your aviator pic xxxx


----------



## merristems

Mahayla Alice was born 22nd august 21.23 7lb5oz after beautiful drug free spontaneous, natural labour. Not at home or in water! Please read our birth story on my journal link xxxxx sooooo happy xxx


----------



## hopeithappens

Congrats merri :happydance:


----------



## pinksmarties

Congratulations merri just off to read your story


----------



## fayewest

Massive, massive congratulations ;0) xxxxx I will go and have a nose now xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Huge congrats Merri, beautiful name and your birth sounds just like both of mine, wonderful.


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations Merri :happydance:


----------



## kelly1973

so happy for you errie cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## debzie

Congrats merri.


----------



## ginny83

congrats Merri :)


----------



## ginny83

Merri - just checking in here and saw your new profile pic! Wow so much hair!! how lovely! I have had a few friends have babies recently and everytime I think I've seen the most amount of hair on a newborn it gets outdone with the next baby! I think yours has outdone them again!


----------



## ginny83

Actually, I think your in second place ;) One of my friend;s newborns has thick long black hair. It looks glossy it's so long and thick, and the baby is quite fair so makes it look even more impressive!


----------



## merristems

Haha brilliant I must admit she was quite popular at the hospital!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh wow Merri she is gorgeous!! Mine both had decent mops of hair but Mahaylas is stunning!


----------



## merristems

Thank you mrs m :) im hoping it goes curly noone in our families have straight hair!?!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Louis was straight when he was born and now it's all curls!


----------



## merristems

Really?? Oh fab I really want her to be curly, when did it change? When her hair is wet therecis a bit of a kink but then it dries poker straight and spikey!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Here he is as a newborn - admittedly nowhere near as much hair as Mahayla
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/null_zpsff66a072.jpg
And here he was last Sunday. 
https://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r232/daphnetiger/null_zps661c0bee.jpg
Looking through all my photos it thinned out a little after a few weeks and as his head grew, and then thickened again and the curls started to appear around 5 months.


----------



## merristems

Reeee excited now oh he is just gorgeous what a heart breakerxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Wow! You see just what a big boy he is now when you see the pictures together. He's got such a cute face and lovely big blue eyes :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Thank you! I think he has got a characterful little face, he is definitely growing into the little boy I can see him becoming. Merri, Ickle, make the most of the newborn days because they go by in a flash. Every bit of it is great, the newborn, the "big baby" stage, then toddler, then small child etc. Each bit brings its own delights and its own challenges. Relish every moment. It seems like no time Louis was tiny like in that photo yet at the same time I can barely remember it!


----------



## kelly1973

I agree there miggins I remember when dan used to lie on my chest like a wee frog arhhh I miss that!!!!!!


----------



## ickle pand

I can't wait for all the stages but I know I'll be a bit sad as each one passes too. I can't believe how quick this year has gone and how quickly your tiny bundles have developed into little cheeky people.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I never want each one to end. I love this big baby phase. He is so cute, and getting his personality, yet still needs me so much. And the look of sheer delight on his face when I walk in the room, god I wish I could bottle that.


----------



## merristems

:cloud9:You would be a very rich woman if you could bottle that look of joy, but it is priceless really :) i cant get over how lucky we all are after our rollercoaster years


----------



## ickle pand

I bet it makes up for all the lost sleep and worry :)

My friend posted a video of her wee girl who is 6-8 weeks old I think and whenever she spoke the baby just smiled the hugest smile. This was first thing in the morning as well. So lovely.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I loved the video Mindy posted on Fb this morning of Finn giggling. Just gorgeous.


----------



## kelly1973

it is the best feeling ever xx


----------



## too_scared

I didn't even come close to knowing how much being a mommy would change my life before Finn came along. :cloud9: I thought I loved him before he came but it is a whole 'nother kettle of fish being able to hold him in my arms rather than my belly. 

We are all such lucky women to have our rainbows. :hugs:

(and I say all this as Finn is laying on towels on the floor, diaperless, and pooping... :wacko: :haha: And this is after a whole day of no naps!!)


----------



## too_scared

Oh, that video. He's such a silly boy! He will laugh at the silliest things. That time was him giggling because I was rubbing my fingers lightly over his neck/chest. But, you do it again a few minutes later and no laughing. Then, later that night he was laughing because I was rubbing the sheets to smooth them out. Then he laughed his little bum off today when Shawn was changing his diaper and touched his side just right, without even meaning to! He has taken up putting his clothes in his mouth when I change his diaper lately so today I was pulling lightly on them while he held them in his hands and his mouth and he was laughing so hard/so much that he got hiccups. Silly, silly boy <3

I love that picture you posted tonight of Louis in his stroller. He's so very handsome! And Edie in her rain hat :) I LOVE her hair!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Ah thank you. My mums friend sent her that rainhat because she loves Hello Kitty. Louis is a little giggler as well. It's so sweet.


----------



## too_scared

Baby giggles are the best <3


----------



## kelly1973

its strange every time dan laughs he gets the hiccups


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I haven't been on in a while but just wanted to say a huge congrats to Merri! So gald LO is here safe and sound and look at all that hair!!! Wow!

How is everyone else? Amanda not long for you now!! x


----------



## ickle pand

No I know! I'm due 5 weeks tomorrow but I'm being induced in 3 weeks 4 days.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oooo not long to wait now then. Are you all prepared? X


----------



## ickle pand

Yeah just about there now. We've got all the essentials anyway. I need to finish packing my hospital bag though.


----------



## fayewest

So exciting ladies! ;0) xxx


----------



## too_scared

My gosh Faye, how are you 18 weeks tomorrow?? So exciting!!

Lots of very exciting things happening here!

3 and a half weeks Ickle!! Eek!! 

3


----------



## kelly1973

time is flying quick good to see this thread still going strong we should keep it that way its helped us all loads xxx


----------



## too_scared

I agree, Kelly :)


----------



## ickle pand

Definitely. I wouldn't have gotten through the first tri wobbles without you guys. It doesn't seem like we've had many new graduates from the old thread lately though :(


----------



## too_scared

:( I left so long ago that I'm not even sure who's there anymore. I really hope they all get their rainbow babies very soon.


----------



## ickle pand

I'm the same. I left before my BFP so I don't even know if its still regularly used.


----------



## debzie

Hello ladies 

I am more of a stalker now than a poster I do try and keep up to date I really do hope this keeps going its saved my sanity on more than one occaision in the past. Especially up until 20 weeks pregnant. 

Ickle I cannot believe how close you are now. I'm so excited. 

Faye I cannot believe you are 18 weeks already too. Time us flying. 

Isla is keeping me busy still day and night. She's trying her best to crawl but is already pulling herself up. She rolls everywhere she needs to go and s a loiter minx. As I post she is kicking the sideboard door and trying to open it. She self weaned off the boob about three weeks ago so I'm sad that chapter is over. Cant complain she has been a joy to wean. So easy.

Hope everyone is well. 

Got to go. X


----------



## fayewest

Thanks Debzie, so so lovely to hear how you are doing! 

I have my scan next Wednesday, I can barely believe it, i actually do feel a but anxious about it, but hoping for some positive and lovely news! x


----------



## ickle pand

Where has the time gone Faye? You're nearly halfway to having your rainbow in your arms :)


----------



## fayewest

I know its unbelievable, its flown by! We are literally throwing everything into finishing the house so it seems to have vanished already ... In less than a week I will know if we have an Olive or a Winston, scary! ;0) xxx


----------



## too_scared

You're going to find out?? So exciting!! do you have any feelings one way or the other?

Debzie, i love the pictures you post on FB. Isla is a beauty :)I


----------



## kelly1973

afn cant wait to see if your pink or blue faye how exciting


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I'm barely even a stalker any more :( Sorry!!

Nearly half way Faye?! It seems like just yesterday you announced it!! Really hope you get to find out what little one is.

I agree this thread helped me so so much in those first few weeks with the wobbles.

Hope everyone's doing well :) x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hi dont know if anyone will remember me but i posted a while back on here i was pg only about 4 weeks but sadly m/c.. Im back now though and expecting again  roughly about 6 weeks.. have felt really sick lately in the mornings.. cant sleep very well.. cramps.. back ache.. Am trying to enjoy this pregnancy but dont think i will be able to untill my 20 week scan as that's when we lost our little girl due to complications.. I am going to get intouch with my dr in a few weeks to tell her about the news and to get scanned.. not really wanting a early scan. Hope everyone is well  and just wondering when everyone else had there first scan? xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations! I got a reassurance scan at 9 weeks because we were both scared of another loss. Just take each day as it comes. Every little milestone helps you relax a little bit more but I still get wobbles before scans and baby is due in 4 weeks!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ickle pand said:


> Congratulations! I got a reassurance scan at 9 weeks because we were both scared of another loss. Just take each day as it comes. Every little milestone helps you relax a little bit more but I still get wobbles before scans and baby is due in 4 weeks!

Thanks 

Congrats to you and good luck for 4 weeks time! 

xxx


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations and :hugs: Wobbles are hard we're here to help!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

too_scared said:


> Congratulations and :hugs: Wobbles are hard we're here to help!

Thanks 
xxx

God i cant stop eating today lol hope i can stop myself cause really dont want to have to lose another 4 stone after this baby lol.

Does anyone have cravings or just wanna eat everything? lol.


----------



## ickle pand

I could never decide what I wanted to eat in the early stages. I'd wander round the supermarket trying to see what I wanted. One weekend I had cheese rolls for nearly every meal lol! I had food aversions too. I decided to make a proper meal for my poor DH, just fajitas but had to get him to cut up the chicken and put in in the pan. I tried stirring it but that was too much too while it was still raw so he ended up doing that too. So much for me cooking for him!


----------



## too_scared

I'm not pregnant anymore but I still have cravings!! :haha: all I want is chocolate...

At the beginning I had cravings but as soon as they were made I absolutely could not eat it. Blech! But 2 constant cravings i had were apples and potatoes. The potatoes could be baked, French fries (chips), roasted, anything! I also craved salads for some crazy reason! Haha! I hate salads. The salad cravings only lasted for a little while. :haha:

s8


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Lol awww well atleast you made the effort though :)

I ended up having fish & chips lol my partners working this weekend :(

Im thinking about getting in contact with my Dr in 2 weeks time she handled what went on with my 2nd pregnancy on my letter it says to contact her with future pregnancy as it's reasurrance to me and OH .. not sure if it will be a bit early though.


----------



## ickle pand

It's never too early to put your mind at rest, do it as soon as you feel ready :)


----------



## fayewest

Massive congratulations Mummy to be xxxx


----------



## kelly1973

I had a scan at 5 weeks and then again at 7 weeks this was cause I broke down in the docs as I was so scared of another mc.
my cravings were roast beef monster munch but this wasn't till about week 10 as I was so sick with Daniel the little tinker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congrats Mummy! I remember you so pleased for you hun :hugs: x


----------



## merristems

I was just hungry for anything and everything!! Bananas especially ticked my boxes! Avocado and salt and vinegar crisps were a favourite too!! Hope you get your early scan xxx


----------



## ickle pand

Salt and vinegar crisps! I forgot I was addicted to them. Must be something in the vinegar. I'm sure fili and mrs mig craved them too.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh god yes, totally with Louis at the beginning. I don't even like them!


----------



## debzie

I just craved food in general I think with Isla early on didn't want anything lived on jacket potatoes for a few weeks. Made up for it in the end though I put on so much weight but still wouldn't change it. I agree trying to get an early scan us a good idea. I had one at 7 weeks then 9 weeks. 

Today is yet another anniversary day for me. It marks the day I got my bfp from my very first loss. 3 years ago..... Where my journey to find you guys began. I ended up with my previous little girl who is currently playing with her toys and shouting mam mam. Who knows what will happen in the next 3 years.


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: for the anniversary Debzie. It's always going to be bittersweet. Give your girls extra cuddles today.


----------



## too_scared

Anniversaries are so hard :hugs:

I just past what would have been my first loss' first birthday, on Sept 10. :( Snuggled Finn extra good, that day.


----------



## fayewest

Much love Debzie, anniversaries are always hard!

I had my scan today, baby P was not cooperating, am gutted, we didnt get to check for anything, i have no idea if baby is safe and am still worried ;0(


----------



## too_scared

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

When are they doing a repeat scan? I'm sure everything is fine, you just have a cheeky little guy in there.


----------



## kelly1973

massive hugs debz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

I've already said in my journal, but I want to thank you all for your support over the last 37 weeks (and before). This was my last mental goal to reach and I can't believe I'm really here. Looking forward to meeting our ickle ickle in less than 2 weeks :)


----------



## kelly1973

I cant wait either xxxxxxxxxxxxx

faye how are you?


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi everyone :) 

Cant believe how fast these babies are growing!!! 

And how fast these pregnancies are going too not long now ickle!!

Faye cant wait to see which colour youre going to be

Hope you get your bfp very soon kelly how exciting!!! 

Good luck on the writing mrs m youll do great 

Sorry for missing anyone out i do try to keep up just dont post as much :haha:

Kieron now has his 2 front bottom and top teeth and more just about through on the top, has a horrible cough and cold so hasnt been sleeping much, hes just started commando crawling and trying to pull himself up on things now so hes very much full of mischief and only 7 weeks and 2 days until hes 1, and i now have a little neice who is due on 24th dec sooo excited

Hope everyone and all babies are doing well

Heres a more recent pic of my littlest dude
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ickle pand

He's a cutie hope!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

He's adorable Hope. Good to see you.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope -he is so cute, just gorgeous -just look at those huge eyes!! I must have the only baby with no teeth!!


----------



## kelly1973

no dan hasn't got any lol
hope hes gorgeous good to see you again xxxxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

yeah but B is 4 months older than Daniel!!!


----------



## hopeithappens

Pink one of my friends babies didnt get their first tooth until a couple of weeks before their first birthday, i bet once ben gets the one the rest will quickly follow


----------



## fayewest

Hey lovely ladies ;0) What cutie babies ... 

I'm all good, it got another scan date through ... 18th October, what can I do to make sure baby P moves, can I eat sweets, how long before? An hour or more, I just want to make sure baby P moves around this time, we need to see him/her in action! xx


----------



## ickle pand

Sweets, cold water, fizzy juice all work. Don't go overboard though or baby won't stay still enough to get the measurements done lol!


----------



## too_scared

Orange juice is supposed to work well :)

Hope, he's just gorgeous! I hope he feels better soon.

I'm late, but happy 37 weeks Ickle! No time now at all! So excited to find out if Bert is a boy or a girl :)

i think we all helped each other so much. I'm so thankful to have "met" you lovely ladies and gone through this with you all. :hugs: 

D


----------



## pinksmarties

Faye when waiting for induction I had so much iced water to make him move I was peeing for England. Early on in pg lucozade got him moving.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks hope. I hope they all shoot through all at once Hopefullybefore I go back to work. Don't fancy the sleepless night s then.


----------



## kelly1973

cold water helped me get my lil peanut to movexx


----------



## merristems

Yes cold drinks or sweet hot ones did it for me or being hungry but I dont recommend that!!


----------



## merristems

Hi all well May is 8wks today hardly seems possible! We're having a better time of it now those first weeks were so damn hard what with her latching issues, wouldn't know it now she sucks anything you put near her mouth! She growing but still in the 9th percentile? My hv seems to think thatscok as long as she doest go down her weight seems to just plateau, im not too worried as I see her changing and shes content. Im supposed to have her jabs next week but I think I will postpone them. She has had a runny blocked sinus thing since birth and I dont think its right to Inject her at the moment when shes not 100%. We've been seeing my osteopath about her congestion and she has a very stiff neck from being in birth canal for so long its really helping her to relax her neck and shes looking more now over to the left instead of always to the right. I have to do tummy time with het which I hate becaue she seems a bit upset about it! 
Anyway thats us just catching you all up. I hope everyones bumpsca d babies are doing well
Xxx


----------



## debzie

Hi merri thanks for the update can't believe she us 8 weeks already. Isla didn't like tummy time either so I would put her on my chest on her tummy on an evening before bath for skin to skin. Chris used to like doing this too and gives dads some bonding time. 

Seems to have gone queit on here with us all busy with our rainbows. Hope everyone is ok. 

Isla is now 8 calendar months. Crawling into everything and pulling up in everything. She is such a happy baby. Still doesn't sleep though. X


----------



## debzie

Quick pic. Playing with her favourite toys a wooden spoon and pan. :wacko::wacko:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ginny83

I'm still around lurking ;)

Not busy with a rainbow, but busy all the same with my little man :)


----------



## ickle pand

We put Lewis on our chests too for his tummy time. He tries to hold his head up but he's too wobbly still and ends up just having a nap on us. Can't say I mind though :)


----------



## too_scared

Thanks for the updates ladies :)

Tummy time on you chest is great. So are naps that follow!

I can't believe May is 8 weeks already! And Isla is 8 months! Wow! 

I'm glad to hear that May is doing well with latching now. I know how hard bf'ing problems can be. :hugs: I hope she started gaining more now. Hopefully her little nose better soon.

Debzie, I love that picture :) she looks so quiet... :haha: like Finn!

Ginny, I've no doubt you will be busy with M and a rainbow soon. :hugs:

Little Finn update... He's teething again already after getting his two bottom teeth about 3 weeks ago. He also has another cold. Poor little guy. He's rolling both ways now but very reluctantly rolling back to front. Haha! He's doing well with blw and is much more dexterous. :) Oh, and his nickname now is Scratchy McGrabnPinch. :wacko::haha:

I hope you are all well :flow:


----------



## fayewest

Baby P loved the brownie we fed him on the way ... everything looks ok ;0)


----------



## too_scared

That is wonderful news!! :yipee: 

Did you find out gender, is baby a boy? :)


----------



## kelly1973

great news faye yeh xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fayewest

Yep little Winston it is, so exciting ... from what I can tell from the scan he has massive big smily cheeks just like his Dad ;0) Going to try and upload a picture xxx


----------



## kelly1973

fab cant wait to see a pic so happy for you bet you are on cloud 9 xxxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

That's awesome!! Can't wait to see the picture :D


----------



## merristems

Yeah winston! looking forwarward to seeing pic xx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Faye that's fabulous news. I'm thrilled for you. Especially with bonfire night coming up, hopefully you can start to enjoy them now!


----------



## fayewest

Thanks so much, I am planning something special this bonfire night, so we can remember but at the same time celebrate the future ;0) Its been a tough time but we're really positive about a fabulous future .... positive mental attitude! xxx
 



Attached Files:







babyP.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## fayewest

Look at those cheeks! ;0)


----------



## too_scared

Love it!! Brings a big smile to my face when I look at his little face :)


----------



## ickle pand

Lovely :)


----------



## merristems

Aww just so cheeky :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh what a gorgeous picture!!! He looks like he is smiling!


----------



## kelly1973

fantastic pic arwwwwww xx


----------



## kelly1973

think its a bit darker today ladies what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0684.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## ickle pand

I think so too. Congratulations! So excited for you :)


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ickle well the worry begins again im so scared


----------



## ginny83

oh how exciting Kelly!


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ginny how are you?? x


----------



## merristems

Wow rewind! I missed this kelly congratulations im thrilled for you I bet you're scared but you'll be fine :)


----------



## ickle pand

You know that you've done it all once though so you can do it again. We'll all be here to help you along too xx


----------



## too_scared

Looks great Kelly!! :hugs::yipee: 

So excited for you :)


----------



## pinksmarties

woo hoo definitely darker!!


----------



## hopeithappens

Yey!!! Congrats kelly :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Wow. Much darker. Got a great feeling about this and I'm so excited for you!


----------



## fayewest

I missed this ... its definitely there, wooooohoooooo CONGRATULATIONS!!! xx


----------



## kelly1973

well had to keep this thread going lol, got myself a nice little ticker I know its early but wanted to do something positive hope I haven't jinxed myself


----------



## ickle pand

Ooo exciting! Wonder if there'll be any more 2nd or 3rd babies on this thread.


----------



## kelly1973

I recon ive started something lol


----------



## debzie

Fab pic chick. I'm dreading bonfire night as always hopefully it will be different this year. X


----------



## too_scared

Awesome ticker Kelly!!

:hugs: Debzie :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

:hugs: debzie


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies I really do love this time of year but it is now tinged with bad memories. Due date of my second loss is Halloween. First loss was over bonfire night. Had a weepy day yesterday but feeling a little better today. Time to remember those we have lost.


----------



## debzie

Loving the ticker Kelly. Whoop hoooo. Cxx


----------



## kelly1973

massive hugs debz hope you are ok xxx


----------



## kelly1973

happy 7 months old today Daniel xxxxxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 7 month birthday Daniel!


----------



## too_scared

Happy 7 months handsome!


----------



## kelly1973

thanks ladies isn't time flying x


----------



## too_scared

I can't believe it! Finn is going to be 8 months on Tuesday! Time is going too fast :cry:


----------



## pinksmarties

Happy 7 months Daniel!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Congrats Kelly! What a fantastic news! 

*hugs* debzie. Hope yesterday was as kind as possible to you. xxx


----------



## fayewest

I am exactly the same Debzie and totally understand how you feel, Bonfire night used to be my favourite night of the year, but since the loss 2 years ago I have hated it! Feel really emotional and exhausted today, hope this year is better for us both xxx


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Been thinking of you Faye, hope today isn't too hard on you. Hopefully next year you will be able to make fantastic memories and put the harder ones behind you and just think about that time when you need to. My two losses in 2011 were on Mother's Day and my sisters birthday. Last year the memories were still really tough, even though on my sisters birthday I was 7 months pregnant with Louis. This year with him safely in my arms I felt so much stronger. 
Big hugs Debs. 
Happy 7 months Dan, 8 months Finn, 11 months Ben, 1 month Lewis and 2 days ago Louis was 10 months! All our lovely boys!


----------



## ickle pand

So many rainbow boys. We have enough for a football team :)

:hugs: for today Faye. Like mrs mig says, it does get easier with time. Kev and I were speaking about having a naming ceremony for Lewis when he's about 6 months so April/May time and it didn't occur to me until now that that the end of April is the anniversary of our loss, I just remembered our wedding anniversary on the 1st of May.


----------



## too_scared

:hugs: Faye :hugs:

So many rainbows <3 

Lozdi, I'm not sure if you're still reading but I have been thinking about you. How is everything?


----------



## kelly1973

yeah I miss loz too oi lady where are you?? show your face xx
massive hugs faye thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## ickle pand

Loz hasn't been on here since June :(


----------



## too_scared

:(


----------



## kelly1973

blimey hope shes ok maybe she will get our vibes


----------



## too_scared

I hope so too, Kelly


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I guess she is just really busy with her 3 boys.


----------



## too_scared

That's what I'm thinking, too, Mrs. M.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Sorry I've been missing, I do still follow most of you on FB though! I will try and get on here more often again, I miss you guys :( 

Firstly congratulations Amanda, so glad your little rainbow has arrived :)

Faye how are you 26 weeks?! :O

:hugs: for the last week or so Debz

Kelly sending you massive :hugs: too sweetie.

Hope I haven't missed anyone I'm just doing a quick catch up before the kids come in from school. Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## pinksmarties

I often think about Loz too, I am sure she is busy chasing after her boys.

MMM - lovely to see you wow can't believe Noah is nearly 7 months old!!


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Thank you Pink ... I know, where has the time gone?! 

As if Benjamin is nearly 1! Do you have anything planned for his birthday? X


----------



## too_scared

Hi MMM :) Missed you around here!


----------



## merristems

Hi MMM good to see you back how are the kids? Xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Wow Merri how is your little miss almost 3 months already?! 

The kid's are great thank you :) Thomas and Caitlin are loving school and Noah is getting pretty mobile! He's rolling and turning everywhere there's no stopping him now LOL x


----------



## hopeithappens

Hi miss mmm good to see you :) cant believe noah is 7 months already 

Kelly been thinkin of you :hugs:

Ummi how are you?

Hi pink, mrs m, ts, ickle and anyone ive missed :flower:

Was just thinkin its been nearly 2 years since i joined bnb, mad how quick time goes, met some wonderful people (you ladies) along the way 

Kieron turned 1 last tues he had a great time, was a sad day too, one of ohs friends and their partner buried their baby boy :cry: he had a heart condition and it wasnt pumping blood properly and after a few days he passed away :cry:, on a lighter note for those who dont have me on fb i thought id share some of kierons birthday pics
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hopeithappens

Well i did upload more but didnt work lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## hopeithappens

.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinksmarties

Fab pics Hope, he is just soo cute and looks like he was really enjoying the cake!! Great to see another little boy as bald as Benjamin!!


----------



## kelly1973

gorgeous pics has he got a little tie on????


----------



## hopeithappens

:haha: pink was the same with ryan he hardly had any hair until he was nearly 2, now im constantly gettin it cut :haha:

Its a pattern on his shirt kelly i bought it from asda for ryans first birthday it looks like theyre wearing a tie, i thought it would be cute to keep for kierons first birthday, not sure if you saw the photo on fb but ill post it here of ryan wearing it i put a photo of ryan on his first birthday next to kieron on his lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Oh my hope he is gorgeous ... but how is he 1?! 

So sorry to hear about your friends little one :( sending gentle hugs to all.

Just wondering if any of you ladies can recommend a good high chair. We just generally feed Noah in his bouncer or snug but want to have him in the dining room with us at Christmas so need a highchair, need a one that folds fairly flat too x


----------



## ickle pand

1 already? Happy birthday Kieron xx


----------



## hopeithappens

I know i cant believe how quick this year has gone, i couldnt wait for ryan to start walking and talking, but with kieron i wish time would just slow down a bit :haha: im trying to the make the most and remember everything as i dont know if this will be the last time i do all this 

Miss mmm we bought the redkite little bugs i think its called from asda or tesco i cant remember :haha: and its really good, it folds quite flat too well in the upright position, although was not impressed with ryan deciding to try and lift it up with kieron in it which resulted in the whole thing tipping over, id only turned my back for less than a min, thankfully apart from a small red bump on his head kieron was fine i think ryan got more of a fright than him, or what i used to have for ryan was good it was one of the ones which you can strap to a normal dining chair they dont fold but theyre quite small


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lovely photos Hope, glad Keiron had a lovely birthday and what a lovely idea to put him in the shirt Ryan wore. So sorry to hear about your friends tragic loss.


----------



## too_scared

Happy birthday little man! I can't believe this time last year we were all waiting on the little ones to come. It feels like just yesterday.

You have super handsome little men! Love that little shirt. 

I'm so sorry to hear of your friends loss :(


----------



## debzie

Hi ladies just thought I would update. So Chris was knocked back this rotation so he's been home for a month. I didn't go onto any contraception as I thought I knew my body. Each cycle since having Isla I gave ovulation on cd 17 clockwork. So we were extra careful only dtd once on cd 14 used protection and I had no fertile cm. well it seems nature found a way. I'm pregnant :bfp: 

Chris is freaking out saying we cannot cope and has mentioned the unmentionable. I couldnot end this pregnancy. So here I am 16 dpo. Awaiting a telephone call tomorrow's from GP surgery so I can beg for an early scan and progesterone.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kelly1973

wicked news made up for you debz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debzie

Thanks Kelly
Hopefully we can be bump buddies again on this crazy journey x


----------



## kelly1973

I hope so too would bloody love that xxxxx


----------



## too_scared

Congratulations!!


----------



## pinksmarties

OMG Debzie!! Thats fab news. I am sure it was the shock of it all with OH. I hope you get your progesterone and early scan. xx


----------



## debzie

Kelly it must be fated this way. 

Thanks ts.

Thanks pink smarties I hope it's just the shock too. Looks like we will have the exact same gap between babies as we did with b and Isla how strange. Islas just gone 10 month 8 th dec.


----------



## pinksmarties

About 19 months. I haven't told family yet but will after my scan on Friday. Want to talk to my mum as there was 16.5 months between me and my sister (and only 14 months between my sister and brother) and want to know how she did it!!


----------



## debzie

Isla will be 18 months almost 19 too. I've told my mam there is only 12'months between her and her brother and she said if my mam can do it anyone can. Three under three I too would like to know how your mam did it.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

:happydance:Massive congrats!!!
Hope you've had your phone call from the gp!!:happydance:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Huge huge congrats again Debz hun :hugs: x


----------



## merristems

Oh wonderful news debzie, nature is a mischief maker sometimes :)


----------



## debzie

The protocol at my GPS is that you have to confirm the pregnancy with them before they will entertain talking to you about it. I was lucky last time as I had an appointment with the recurrent miscarriage consultant just after I got my bfp. So I put my sample in and awaited a call today. I did receive a call from the receptionist. Telling me I have to make an appointment to get a nurse to ring me next available next Tuesday. I informed her politely of the situation and the need for progesterone ASAP. She said she would discuss this with the nurse and get back to me. I have an appointment with the nurse practitioner for Emily at 3.20. I hoping I can get some sense then.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

They can be so frustrating! I don't why the recptionists often act like they are doctors, and they're lost when things dont fit into their protocols! Reminds me of when the recptionist assured me I didnt need a prescription for a diaphragm!!
If you dont get your progesterone through your surgery, is it possible to go to a walk in centre or even A&E? I know we shouldnt use A&E for that, but if the gps are not doing their job...


----------



## debzie

The nurse practitioner rang me I explained my protocol with the Rmc she looked it up on my records. So I have progesterone and await an appointment for an early scan. Feel relieved.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Omg Debzie are you pregnant again?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Just read back. Nature does find a way! I'm really, really happy for you, and keeping everything crossed.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

What a relief indeed!! 

Mrs mig: your first message made me LOL!!!!


----------



## debzie

Thanks mrsmig


----------



## too_scared

That's great it's all sorted out now, Debzie :)


----------



## kelly1973

wicked news I love how this thread is starting up again fab xx


----------



## fayewest

Wonderful news Debzie xxx


----------



## too_scared

Oh my god, Faye, you're almost 32 weeks!! Where did the time go?! How are you doing?


----------



## kelly1973

wow wow wow


----------



## debzie

:xmas16::xmas9::xmas6:Hi ladies just wanted to stop in and wish you all a merry christmas. So many of us celebrating out first christmas with our rainbows or rainbow bumps.:happydance:


----------



## merristems

Happy christmas, !!


----------



## too_scared

Merry Christmas everyone :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Merry Christmas everyone, hope you all have a wonderful time.


----------



## ickle pand

Merry Christmas everyone xxx


----------



## kelly1973

merry Christmas everyone bloody love you guys xxxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Merry Christmas everyone x


----------



## fayewest

Am ok thanks, totally shattered with all the house stuff going on but now feel like I am not living in a building site so thats wonderful ... just 3 more weeks and we'll be finished and I can relax.

How are you doing, Happy Christmas xxx


----------



## too_scared

I hope the last 3 weeks of house work flies by. 

We're good here, except for this darn head cold Finn and I have been fighting for a few weeks now. :wacko:

I hope everyone is well :flow:


----------



## merristems

Boy Mahayla did very well this Christmas! She got tonnes of stuff!! Hope all other rainbows got spoilt too xxx


----------



## kelly1973

yeah lots here too just not sure where im going to put it all lol not long faye how exciting xx


----------



## debzie

Faye wow not long now. I know the feeling we eventually got moved house when I was 37 weeks was nice to finally get settled and more importantly things in their rightful place. 

Didn't go too mad with Islas Christmas presents this year as she has loads of Emily's toys. I purchased a big blanket box before christmas so they are tucked away in there. It's the rest of the stuff like all the rude on toys and rocking horse that rakes up the space. Everything will be sorted once the massive tree is down next week. We had a lovely christmas despite Chris being away. Went to my mam and dads Christmas Day. My brother and sil Boxing Day and even got turkey and chips made by my parents yesterday. Today is a chill day. Plan on housework and letting my two cherubs play with their toys. 

Turned six weeks yesterday. Along with it came the first waves of nausea in the supermarket of all places. Funnily enough the same happened with Isla and Emily. Feeling really tired too. Really could have done with an early night last night but Isla wouldn't settle. We are in the midst of a really fussy phase. Wish this next leap would happen soon.


----------



## merristems

Did any of you ladies suffer post partum hair loss? I have very long hair but I'm certain its shedding massively. I keep pulling out great handfulls daily and have to empty shower trap every wash!?! Very weird I hope I don't go bald! Xxx


----------



## ickle pand

My hair is just starting to fall out again after stoping during pregnancy. It's just a few strands at the moment but my hairdresser told me it can be a lot more.


----------



## too_scared

My hair fell out really badly. From about 3 months pp to about 8 months. It got really thin at my hairline, especially where I part my hair. It started growing back pretty much right away but my hair is horribly fuzzy now. :cry: I'm actually quite down about it. :( When my hair is short it sticks straight up so I have a ring of fuzz around my hairline now and absolutely nothing will keep it down. :cry::cry:

I hope you ladies don't have hair like mine!


----------



## merristems

Oh Mindy I'm sorry to hear that lots of hugs. I'm definitely not imagining it then. I haven't got my hair cut in over a year I'm dreading going now as I will need several inches off. I've gone fuzzy too my curls have relaxed and I've got sticky out sideburns like when I was a kid and my curls were coming in! No one prepared me for this!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks merri. It sucks but headbands help. I am just so over my hair right now. The colour is grown out and I have no stylist because my last one moved away. So I have frizzy grown out hair :( At least I have pretty purple sections to take my mind off the top. :wacko:

No one ever tells you about the parts like this do they? No one told me I would have disgusting night sweats for weeks. Or that my hair would fall out :( The doctor said the hair thing is normal unless you end up with bald patches. He suggested I get rogaine! I'm not sure if you guys have that brand but it's some kind of shampoo to help grow hair on balding men! I told him I'm bf and he said it was OK!! No thank you!


----------



## merristems

We don't have that shampoo but that's so ridiculous! Your hair will grow out I'm sure. Once the hormones settle and your able to get some good sleeps I'm sure it will. My problem is I don't think I'm eating too well at moment so that can be helping. We keep falling back on ready made pies, fish fingers etc because we can't be arsed to cook. Could you go out of town for a hair cut?
Why don't they give you a list of possible side effects of childbirth!? Hair loss, dry skin, generally dishevelry! Oh and fear of DTD :(


----------



## ickle pand

We have regaine, I'm guessing that's the same thing. I just looked up the women's version and it's not suitable if you're bfing. Dangerous advice from your doctor!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

My hair, which is very long and very thick, came out in clumps. It's only just settling down. I can't get mine cut and coloured either because it's so expensive and I'm fed up about it too. Edie really needs hers cutting too, the pair of us look like a couple of members of ZZ Top :growlmad: oh and Mindy the nightsweats, god they were hideous.
Mindy your hair should grow back fine. I know a girl who had such bad alopecia she had to wear a wig but it did grow back. I know it must be really depressing though.


----------



## too_scared

It is starting to grow back but it's sticking up so bad :( I look like a haggard mess. 

I can go out of town but it's such a pain. We have two dogs that we leave home when we go out of town. It's a 2 hour drive and then we usually try only to have 4-5 hours there and then 2 hours home so the dogs aren't waiting too long. Sometimes we get someone to come let them out, but I hate to bug our friends to do that. Usually we're rushing to get things done. Fitting a 2 hour hair appt into that is just too hard.

The night sweats were absolutely horrendous. So, so cold when I woke to nurse Finn. And it is disgusting to wake up in wet pajamas. :( 

Mrs. M, I hope you are able to get your hair done soon. Can you trim Edie's hair yourself?

Merri, I'm not eating wonderfully right now either because of the holiday and there being chocolate everywhere. We have to make most things from scratch because of my gluten thing. Unfortunately, we have too many chocolates that are gluten free. Haha!


----------



## merristems

Chocolate is my biggest downfall and biscuits with tea mmmm! Shame its such a mission leaving town :( I'm really fussy about hair dressers none cut curly hair well here so I stopped going! Hohum

I didn't get night sweats but I had terrible after pains when may latched, I went in to shock or something


----------



## debzie

Awww Mindy that's awfull but it dies grow back. Mine was like that with Emily. With Isla it fell out in clumps but fortunately around my ears and around the back. It's growing back now so looks stupid when I have my hair tuned back as it all sticks out. I'm lucky as my niece is a hairdresser so she cuts and colours mine. I remember the night sweats well. Ease ally in those early cluster feeding weeks. Isla often ended up stuck to me at night. Not good. 

Fir those that don't know from my other threads I'm certain I have miscarried again last night. I have a follow up scan on Monday to confirm. I don't think it has hit me yet just feel numb.


----------



## merristems

Oh Debzie I'm so sorry to hear your news tons of love to you :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Oh Debzie! I'm so so sorry :hugs: :cry:


----------



## too_scared

Merri, I didn't get after pains. I guess we are lucky to get off with somethings and have to deal with others.


----------



## debzie

Thanks ladies I'm fine really. Going to look into birth control wanting one that is not going to make me gain weight or zapp my sex drive. B


----------



## pinksmarties

Oh Debzie I am so sorry, don't know why I never went to your journal before now. Sending huge hugs.

My hair wasn't too bad and didnlt get much hair loss although I have a little patch left side on my forehead/hairline thats all fuzzy and all the same length just sprouting out like the shot from 'something about mary'!!


----------



## fayewest

My goodness you poor things, i didnt know about potential hair loss ... not looking forward to that one at all ;0( Thinking about all you lovely ladies!


----------



## ickle pand

No one tells you about any of the post natal stuff do they? Lol!


----------



## too_scared

Yeah, they just leave it for a nasty surprise! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Debzie if Chris is so adamant he doesn't want another will he get the snip? I know it's really final, but it's our only option really as I don't want anything hormonal, truth be told I want another baby but Mark is certain he doesn't so I think that's where we are headed. 
Mindy, I wouldn't dare cut Edie's hair. I'm good at styling hair in terms of plaiting and stuff but I wouldn't know how to cut and she has such a lot of beautiful hair I would hate to make a mess of it. Louis needs his cutting too, so I think I will have to take the pair of them soon. Mine can wait longer. Like you Mindy I feel haggard. I look awful. You expect to feel and look exhausted in the early days but for me I think it's worse several months or a year on, when you still haven't had a lie in, you still haven't had a pedicure or a bikini wax or a colour cut and blow dry, you still haven't dropped that dress size and still slobbing about in comfy clothes and slippers and have grey in your hair, and can't wear decent clothes anyway because you are still nursing so never go anywhere alone and your wardrobe is still limited and nobody expects you to be nursing at 12 months so they don't understand. And you just get used to feeling and looking drab. 
God. Sorry, for you new mums among us I'm sure it doesn't happen to everyone. I think I maybe need to get a part time job.


----------



## merristems

:hugs: miggins and to all of us strung out new mums. We deserve a bloody pat on the back and a spa day and a bloody Mary but damm it I for one feel too guilty to drink and breastfeed! Let's all make a deal with ourselves we will find time to feel good about our ourselves before January is over. Be that taking off that chipped nail varnish on our toes, wearing our new Christmas perfume even if its just to washup or buying ourselves flowers because you know your dh won't bother because they're dead!! ;)


----------



## too_scared

I feel the same, Mrs. M. I feel like I look worse now than I did when Finn was 4-5 months old! I am still in pj pants and t shirts most days. I only put on real pants to go out, and sometimes I don't even bother if I'm wearing yoga pants. Dressing to go out is frustrating because like you said, limited nursing wardrobe. My hair is grown out and frizzy. I usually am covered in Finn slobber. But, I did get my eyebrows waxed today so at least I know they look great! Haha! 

I hope you can get your kiddos in for hair cuts soon. Although I think it's a tragedy to cut Louis' curls!

Merri, I like that idea. I'm definitely going to have to come up with something to make myself feel better about how I look.

I think I need a new hair style. I got glasses (talk about feeling old! Haha!) and now I need a new style to go with it. I thought about doing all my hair purple a while back but chickened out. I'm thinking about it again. What do you ladies think? Here's a picture of my glasses. Not a wonderful one... :wacko: (I was wearing actual pants because we just got back from checking the mail. I promptly changed to pj pants again right after this) please excuse the messy mirror.

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/IMG_20140108_160153_zpsv5byyen6.jpg


----------



## ickle pand

Those glasses look really good on you. What sort of purple were you thinking of?


----------



## merristems

Love them very cool. I think if you get the shade of purple right it could look amazing. I want to henna my hair as its supposed to help condition but I don't want it to go too orange! Oh and Mindy I think you could pull off a shorter funky hair style let out that rock chic xxx


----------



## debzie

Mrs migg he's sort of changed his mind with regards to having more. I don't know if he was just trying to comfort me yesterday but said that a baby 
Right now wasn't the right time but maybe in a year or so. I know it's not the best thing to say to a woman that hast miscarried but it gave me some thread of hope that maybe Isla is not my last. So that's why I'm looking into possibly the iud. That way I still have my natural hormone balance. 

I've lost all my baby weight now but am still wearing maternity jeans with a belt. I have two pairs of pre isla jeans that fit but spend my times lobbing about. Chris did buy me a new coat for Christmas which does cover my clothes. Isla still doesn't sleep through so I perminantly look haggard. Going to be even worse when I return to work in a few weeks 12hour shifts. God help me. Yawn.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

That makes me feel happy for you Debz. I'm pleased there is hope. Mindy, I think you look great. I agree with Merri, shorter and purple would look great. The glasses look fab. I wear glasses at home too and contacts when out and about. Well, when I say out and about I mean Playgroup run, toddler groups and Lidl, the only places I ever go.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Oh and Mindy don't worry Louis' curls are going nowhere! He just needs the fringe trimming cos it's in his eyes.


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :) 

The purple I plan is a dark purple with a blueish undertone rather than a reddish undertone. I can post a picture when I'm home later (back at the doctor with little man :()

I've had my hair short in a pixie cut (no more than a half inch long) and super long and everything in between. Right now I'm liking my hair long. I love the rockabilly style and one day I might just try to style my hair again rather than just sticking to a messy bun. 

Debzie, that is promising. I hope you get a sibling for Emily and Isla next year :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Oh! I forgot, merri, if you do henna you can't colour over it or bleach it out. Henna has to grow out and be cut off.

Mrs. M, I haven't had glasses before. This is my first pair. I might get contacts when/if my eyes get worse. And, I don't go anywhere either. Just the grocery store and the post office and baby group. Usually I'm left in the car when we go to the post office and the grocery store because Finn falls asleep and Shawn does the shopping while I sit with baby.


----------



## merristems

I don't dye my hair normally I just facied going a bit darker redy shade. But I love my natural highlights so I don't know. 
I love rockabilly looks too but I'm more earthy hippy! 
Big love ladies we will have a day snot and sick free honestly!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I've just copied Mindy and put a selfie on my journal. I'm not looking good today!


----------



## too_scared

I'm a confused mess, merri! Haha! I'm earthy hippy and rockabilly and god knows what else. Can't figure it out! 

I was a hair stylist for about 5-6 years until I went back to school. Henna is beautiful but it doesn't come out and will cause lots of trouble if you try to change it. But, if you only ever do henna and don't colour over parts you already coloured you are good to go. :)

I'm going to look Mrs. M. You never look bad in the pictures I see of you. :)


----------



## pinksmarties

I think you look great too mindy but I suppose its all about how we feel and I am sure no one else sees us the way we see ourselves.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you, Pink


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi Ladies :hi:

Its been a loooong time since I've posted on here, how are you all??

I've found myself back on b&b as sadly DH and I have just gone through another loss since having Ted last September and looked at my subscriptions and saw this thread was still going so though id drop by and say hello xxx


----------



## too_scared

Hi :) I don't think we've "met". I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kelly1973

hi there so sorry for your loss xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Lou I saw your other post. So sorry for you loss :hugs:


----------



## ickle pand

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

So sorry for your loss Lou :hugs: x


----------



## debzie

Sorry for your loss Lou. I too have recently suffered another loss. Hugs.


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you all for your kind words. 
Debzie I'm sorry you too are going through this again :hugs: - Will you be TTC straight away again? 

Its lovely to see all your LO's in your avatars :)


----------



## debzie

No Lou that last one was a whoopsie and I've decided to have the coil fitted. Going to ttc in a year or so when Islas a little older and we are mire financially stable. X


----------



## fayewest

Sorry Lou, make sure you take some time out to take care of yourself xxx


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks Faye :hugs: 

I have found it much more difficult to deal with this time round but it has now finally sank it that it has happened and I am started to grieve our loss :(

We are NTNP for the time being and will start out TTC again after my first af.

I hope you are well xxxx


----------



## kelly1973

omg faye your 40 weeks whoop whoop how exciting


----------



## too_scared

Happy 40 weeks Faye!


----------



## ickle pand

Happy 40 weeks! So excited for you :)


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Hi Lou, good to see you again although very sorry about the circumstances. Congratulations on the arrival of Ted, I didn't realise you had had a boy as well, but so sorry you have had another loss.xx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Happy 40 weeks Faye!! Eeeekkk not long now :cloud9: x


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks MrsMigg. Its not great to find myself back here under the circumstances but has been lovely to see how you lovely ladies have gotten on (stalker ha) :haha:

I cant believe we all went on to have little boys :)

Hope you are well xxx


----------



## hopefull1982

hey everyone:)
i dunno if you all remember me but i used to come on here ages ago under Bumpblues82?? well i forgot my password so i just crated a new account lol any way i had a quick read through some of the older posts and its geat to see so many of you have had your rainbow babies :) i hope you are all doing really well its been ages since i came on here so it might take me a while to catch up properly so bear with me lol :)

as me little old me i had 18 months out from ttc and we actually applied for adoption but were turned away because i am still at uni but i beleive everything happens for a reason...also in that 18months i lost 3 stone by changing my eating habits and exercising and i am now curretly 11 weeks and 6 days pregnant :) (12 weeks tomorrow eek!) i have had regular scans and latest was ths wed just gone and baby was hiccuping all over was so cute :) i am also on daily tinzaparin injections, taking well weaning off predisolone steroids and nightly progesterone till im 18 weeks :) all this was suggested to me by a specialist in coventry after the last mc and so far so good. any way im looking forward to catching up with everyone and all thats happened in my absence :):thumbup:


----------



## hopefull1982

sorry for everyones losses also xxx:hugs:


----------



## too_scared

I remember you :) So happy for you!


----------



## kelly1973

Hi there congrats you you such fab news xxx


----------



## merristems

Congratulations so great xxx


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Congratulations :) X


----------



## hopefull1982

thanks everyone :)
sat waiting on postie to see if he brings my dating scan date hurry up mr postman!!
hw is everyone today?


----------



## too_scared

Hopefully you get the date soon!

We're all sick with a viral bug here right now. Well, dh is nearly better but the kiddo and I are still full of it. :( 

Officially ttc, not ntnp. I knew I would be too impatient to ntnp. Haha! CD 14 today and I'm not sure I'm going to ovulate any time soon. :( No ewcm at all. I can't even remember what cm is supposed to be like before ewcm. Blah! Hopefully soon.

I hope you're all doing good :flow:


----------



## hopefull1982

well naughty postie only brought me a sainsburys flyer grr lol :/ 

:cry:


----------



## hopefull1982

too_scared get bding lol


----------



## too_scared

That stinks! Hopefully tomorrow!

I'm still bf'ing and since af came back 4 months ago my cycles have been really long. I used to ov on CD 15 before but who knows now. :wacko: Trying to bd every second day and will hopefully catch the egg if it comes!


----------



## hopefull1982

i have a quick question for everyone... does anyone know when the latest is that they can do a datng scan is? i know nt scan is 10 to 14 weeks and a day but is it the same for dating?:hugs:


----------



## hopefull1982

we were doing the same as u not ttc but not stopping it either i had my implant out in sep last year after about 5 months as it was playing havock and since it had been 18 months since last mc and i lost 3 stone (went from 17.5 stone down to 14.5 in 6 months size 20 to a 14) we decided to give it one more try but just not get obsessed over it like we were and thought if it happens it happens and it did around nye :) just 4 months after implant c


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry, I'm not sure how long you can still get a dating scan. We don't get them here in Canada. Actually, the only scan we get here is the 20 week anatomy scan. :wacko: My doctor always does another one around 34 weeks to check baby growth but that's it unless you have issues. 

I hope my plan works out. I've just been doing some reading and it seems like it might be a bit hard. Especially since Finn still nurses so much at night. Hopefully it works out because I'm just not ready to wean him. He does seem to be nursing less at night now, still stirring and looking for a snuggle, though. Maybe that little change will help.


----------



## pinksmarties

I think they do the dating scan upto 14 weeks but after then the EDD become less accurate after that

ts - lots of people do still get pg whilst bf, how long have your last few cycles been?


----------



## too_scared

Thank you, pink. :hugs:

My last cycle was about 10 days shorter than the previous three but still too long. The app I have on my phone doesn't tell me how many days and I haven't counted them up yet :shy: I should...

ETA: the app does tell me, I just didn't look... Haha! It says 44, 41, and 35 days. Not overly bad, my regular cycles pre-Finn were 29 days.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thinking back thats similar to what mine were once they came back, mine came bcck about 4 months so it was probably the 5th cycle that I got this bfp. So the second 'normal pre pg cycle' of around 28/29 days if that makes sense. The difference was that I had stopped bf completely for 1 month by then.

Have you been getting ov signs in the last couple of cycles?


----------



## too_scared

I haven't been looking for signs. Right now cm is lotion-y and cervix is high and soft-ish (sorry Mrs M!). Going to keep going and see how it goes. :)


----------



## hopefull1982

thanks everyone i just hopemy date comes soon the suspense is killing me... if its gonna be nearer 14 weeks im gonna ask epac to scan me again as they know me quite well and dont mind squeezing me in x


----------



## pinksmarties

I am surprised you haven't got already I'd phone to ask. Hopefully it won't be too long though, even if you are not doing the NT/downs test you should be seen by 14 weeks at the very latest.


----------



## too_scared

I agree with pink, I'd give them a call.


----------



## hopefull1982

well here in the uk you see the midwife at about 8 weeks and they send off a referral to the hospital and they send you your scan date in the post.. i didnt actually see the midwife till i was 11+5 (last thursday) which is later than normal cause i held off as long as i could do incase i mc again early on i said if i get to 11 weks ill ring which i did do so what im worried about is that as it was so late that they will put my date down for when im like 15 weeks or 16 weeks which is ages away (im not having nt test) and if thats the case wanna arrange another scan betwen with the epac ward :) the post is due in next hr or so fo fingers crossed it comes today the longer i wait between scans the more anxious im getting as i have had a loss at 14 weeks its awful thinking most people get to 12 weeks and start buying stuff etc and we cant my hubby wants to wait till after 20 week scan after what hapened with emma as we had 12 week scan and thought ah this is it this time after two losses before and then i went for 16 week check at midwife at about 17 weeks and she couldnt hear a hb so sent me for a scan and we found out she had gone 3 weeks before so even 12 weeks isnt really a mile stone or me :/:wacko:


----------



## too_scared

I'm so sorry for your losses :( it's got to be so stressful. I hope you get the letter today.


----------



## hopefull1982

thanks :) i dont think hs comming today :/ but on the bright side im pretty sure ive felt the baby move just v slightly today cause i remember the feeling i had with my son and its something ive only ever felt with him and emma :) 

has anyone heard of the nub theory for gender prediction? and is fo has it worked for anyone?


----------



## pinksmarties

Even with the late referral they should see you before the 14 weeks (they don't know you are not having the nt test). Phone your gp midwife or the hospital to check they have the referral just in case. My first 12 week/dating scan they never got the mw referral (lost baby at 11 weeks so wasn't needed anyway) but if it had I would have been waiting forever. So sorry for your losses Hope. Even though my losses where 1st tri I never bought anything till after the 20 weeks scan either.


----------



## pinksmarties

I have heard of the nub theory but never really looked into it as none of my pics especially this time were very clear in that area.

found this online.

https://www.parentdish.co.uk/2009/06/03/nub-theory-baby-gender-prediction-at-12-weeks/


----------



## hopefull1982

based on that web site i really think im having a girl lol when i had last scan i wanted to call it a her aswell xx :) the referral only went in on thursday last week and they said up to 10 working days that was 4 working days ago so could be next week till i get it and ill be 13+5 then :s


----------



## pinksmarties

I think I was 13+1 when I got my dating scan with B. I hope you get another scan with the epac before then to put your mind a little more at ease.


----------



## kelly1973

really hope you get your dating scan soon I looked into the nub theory my pics were always boy like.
Pink did you have an early scan with this pregnancey


----------



## pinksmarties

Yes 8 weeks which I know doesn't seem early but usually by then they can tell if it's viable or not. But some do it earlier say 6week ish


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I had my first scan at 7 weeks with Louis.


----------



## ickle pand

It's so lovely to see this thread being used again :)


----------



## hopefull1982

yer that nub theiry is actually meant to quite accurate even a scan technition told my friend that its quite reliable :) 
i really hope my scan date comes asap im getting flappy again it feels so odd not to have symptoms but had scans since they stared going and all was ok it just feels really odd to feel like me again but that in turn makes me worry :/ cant win lol
hows everyone else doing??


----------



## too_scared

I hope the date comes today. Got to try to keep a PMA, even though that's really hard when you're pal. :hugs:

We're good here. Having a snuggley wrapped on nap right now. Stinker woke up too early and is very tired. I got him back to sleep in the morning but then proceeded to cough like crazy and woke him up again :( 

Hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## hopefull1982

well the post finally came when i was out collecting aiden from school and its just as well the scan date came today as its TOMORROW!! lol 3:30pm which means i will either have to take aiden with me which i really dont wanna do till im 20 weeks at least or get his friend at schools mum to collect him as the mother inlaw is away seeing husbands sister ho just had a baby :/ ah well i least i dont have to wait ages lol:happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Yay!


----------



## pinksmarties

wonderful news hope!! can't wait to see your pics tomorrow! Its so hard when the symptoms start to get better but thats the placenta taking over but even still knowing that it makes us all a bit nervous.

ts- any signs of ov today?


----------



## kelly1973

excellent news cant wait to see pics xxx


----------



## too_scared

No :( Although, I did just have another twinge on the left... I don't think it's going to be soon.

I can't wait to see scan pictures either!


----------



## hopefull1982

getting really anxious for my scan :(:cry::cry:


----------



## too_scared

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm sure it's going to be perfect. :)


----------



## loubyloumum

GL today Hopefull. 
I'm sure everything will be just fine lovely, can't wait to see pictures hunny.

I'm now on countdown to ovulation, hope to catch the egg! xxx


----------



## too_scared

Good luck catching the eggie!! :dust:


----------



## hopefull1982

hey :)
good news scan went fine baby is fine and getting big :)
i also am 3 days further on than i thought so im 13 weeks 2 days :) soooooo happy :)
tried looking for the nub but couldnt really see but i think u can kinda see it on the pic and it looks girly lol
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Fab news hopefull! Congrats hun :) X


----------



## too_scared

Wonderful news! Love the picture :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Great pic!! Wonderful news, congratulations lovely xxx


----------



## kelly1973

fantastic pic I think girl too xx


----------



## pinksmarties

Wonderful pic Hope, so glad everything is going well - for some reason I think boy.

Lou- what cd are you on and when do you normally ov? Keeping it all crossed you catch the egg!

afm - damned hormones have me in tears. Cried driving to work this morning listening to 'pause for thought' in Chris evens than have just sat down with sports relief on TV and have watched 3 mins and am in tears!


----------



## ickle pand

Great pic. Congrats :)

I cried repeatedly watching the Davina programme Pink. She really earned all of her donations. Have you seen it?


----------



## kelly1973

these dam hormones have a lot to answer for, I couldn't eat my brekkie this morning yuk!!!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Im on CD 9 now and normally ovulate on CD 17. I've decided not to temp as I have found it quite stressful in the past but will be using opks. 

I saw the Devina programme....just wow!! What a woman! Xx


----------



## pinksmarties

I saw bits of the Davina but it was all the different bits of the children etc that got me the most. A 6 month old baby weighing only 4lb! I absolutely loved the kylie 'especially for you' song - soso funny. 

Kelly - yay for feeling yucky, in a good way though!

loub - not long now then till ov, I enjoyed temping but I know its not for everyone. I think I liked the sense of 'knowing'


----------



## kelly1973

yeh I liked temping too in the end it just become habit reaching out the bed for the thermometer lol


----------



## hopefull1982

hey!!
hope everyone had a lovely weekend:) 
i sorted ot my next mw appointment at 16 weeks and also epac are scanning me again next wed even though i feel soooooo relaxed now especially after this morning.... i got my doppler back off hubbys sister and i found babies heart beat straight away i could have cried! me and hubby listened to it for ages and recorded it and i keep playing it over and over xx can i upload a vid on here?


----------



## hopefull1982

dunno if this will work but this is babys heart beat from earlier today using my angel sounds doppler xx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopefull1982

didnt work boo :(:cry:


----------



## too_scared

That is wonderful news!


----------



## kelly1973

fantastic news its the best sound ever


----------



## loubyloumum

Hi all! Well I ov'd CD 17, we managed to DTD four days before, two days before and day of ov so fingers crossed we caught the egg :spermy:

I'm currently 3dpo and already feel like the tww is dragging ha! :coffee:

I hope all the pregnant ladies are doing well? xxx


----------



## too_scared

I think I'm in the tww now too. Maybe 8 dpo, maybe 6. 

I really hope you caught the eggie!

Hope everyone is doing well. :flow:


----------



## kelly1973

hope you both caught the eggies fingers crossed xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Kelly :)

How are you doing?


----------



## kelly1973

yeah im ok trying not to worry but Im failing badly, thought id get in touch with midwife maybe week 8 if I last that long I really hope no mega symptoms yet on and off still no sore boobs which is worrying me


----------



## too_scared

Got to try to keep a PMA :hugs:

My chest didn't get sore until way later. Actually, with my chemical was the only time my chest got sore from the start. And those tests barely got darker than a shadow. Got to try really hard not to compare pregnancies. :hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

Thanks Kelly fxd :) How are you feeling lovely?

Too_scared I hope you caught the eggy too!! Fxd we both get our BFP :dust: 

We are in the wait together :) When do you think you will test? xx


----------



## kelly1973

I know its so difficult as last time there were mega bad still early days I guess


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Lou :) Hopefully we can be bump buddies with Kelly :)

I have already tested :shy: :haha: bfn today. Will wait until Saturday to test again, I think. When do you plan to test?


----------



## loubyloumum

Aw Kelly. I know how you are feeling lovely and sometimes its really hard to remain positive after a loss.
Sending you :hugs:
x


----------



## loubyloumum

too_scared it would be lovely if we could bump biddies with Kelly :thumbup:

:haha: love that you've tested already.... nice to know I'm not the only crazy early tester out there! I'm going to try my absolute hardest to wait until 10dpo


----------



## kelly1973

thanks louby im still testing lol it is very addictive


----------



## too_scared

We'll definitely be bump buddies with Kelly and bumpblues (sorry, i forgot your new name!) and a little while with pink and definitely Pichi too :)


----------



## too_scared

Testing is very addictive, Kelly :wacko:


----------



## ickle pand

It's really strange reading all the TTC posts and not being a part of it. I've actually booked myself in to get a mirena fitted. We've decided that we don't want to do anything irreversible at the moment but if in a year or so, we're not thinking about TTC, then it'd probably be time to think about Kev getting the snip.


----------



## Sabster

Hi ladies, Im moving to this thread now and hopefully I get to stay!!!

I am very very happy to have gotten my BFP, I think I am 5 weeks along now and curiously enough I had an appointmentwith my endocrinologist next week anyways so hopefully she will be able to help me out a bit.

Ive had two losses one in June 2013 and Jan 2014. We were extremely shocked to find out we are expecting again so soon after MC. It'S like I didnt have enough time to mourn and now Im happy again, but in a weird way. 

i amtrying hard not to feel terrified and allow myself to betruly happy and hopeful for this pregnancy. If it works out I dont want my child to feel that I didnt give him/her 100% from the get go. Even if if it doesnt work out, I need to feel positive about this pregnancy.

its crazy how a beautiful thing as adding a family member can become such an emotional rollercoaster!!


----------



## too_scared

Welcome Sabster! Sorry for your losses. Congratulations on your bfp! Keeping a PMA is so important. If I'm lucky enough to get a bfp soon I hope to keep positive thoughts right from the start. :)


----------



## kelly1973

hi sabster welcome,it is so hard to be positive at times I am currently 6 weeks so hopefully we can cheer each other on till the others join us too. Can I ask why you had to see a endocrinologist?


----------



## Sabster

Because its been almost two years of TTC and It took 1 year to get the first BFP which ended in a loss at 7 weeks and the second one in jan which ended at 8 weeks. So I was getting some tests done to see if I am insulin resistant seeing that I have polycistic ovaries, however I dont have PCOS per se... either way I will find out tomorrow I am insulin resistant and that will help me out in terms of diet choices and maybe taking some medication to help this pregnancy to continue.

Congrats on ur BFP! its exciting! I am so eager to get through the firt trimester so I know that things are most likely ok!


----------



## kelly1973

hope you didn't mind me asking as I had to see one to due to hypothroidism


----------



## Sabster

no prob at all! its a reproductive centre and the tests and everything is covered by healthcare, so thats pretty sweet, so hopefully next week when I go back they will have some good news for me!


----------



## loubyloumum

Ok ladies so I've been bad, I caved.....I took a :test:
I promised myself I wouldn't do this but I just couldn't help it, such poor will power :haha:

Anyway here is my 8dpo pic!
 



Attached Files:







result.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kelly1973

think I can see a faint line xx


----------



## too_scared

I think I can see something too. Does it look pink IRL?

I tested Friday, yesterday, and today :( All bfn. I'm pretty sure I'm out. I'm either 13 dpo or 11, or maybe not at all.


----------



## loubyloumum

Ye it looks pink IRL :) 

I have done another test today 9dpo and can defo see it without squinting and so can DH! What do you ladies think?? 

I have one digi left that I am going to do tomorrow in hope of seeing 'pregnant' :bfp:

Feeling a whole host of emotions. Would be lovely to just get excited but as we know that doesn't happen after a loss. 

Here's my test at 9dpo
 



Attached Files:







attachment1111.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## too_scared

Can definitely see that line! Woohoo!

Bfn here today. But I got an evap. That's more of a line than I got so far. Haha! CD 36, last cycle was 35 days. I hate all the irregular stuff, so stressful.


----------



## too_scared

OK ladies, that evap had me curious so I did another test with SMU. I can see a line very clearly irl but I don't know if it has colour. It showed up in 5 minutes and is still showing now 2.5 hours later. 

What do you think? (Sorry the picture is so huge)

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/IMG_8569_zps71a27eb5.jpg


----------



## loubyloumum

I see it!!!!!


----------



## too_scared

Yay! Thank you :)


----------



## loubyloumum

It looks similar to mine I think. Much clearer irl!! 
Fxd we are both on the road to having our secure :bfp: and to being bump buddies (again) :) 
Ive got a digi that I'm going to use tomorrow! Xx


----------



## too_scared

Oh I hope so much we're bump buddies :) Sticky beanies for all!!


----------



## loubyloumum

Sticky beanies for all indeed fxd :dust:


----------



## pinksmarties

I can see lines on both loubs and your pic TS. Fingers crossed both of them get darker tomorrow. So exciting!! 

Ts - I hope being cd36 and that line means it will be a VERY long cycle!! Lasting about 9 months.

We have had such good news today!!!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you pink :) 

It really has been a wonderful day for news!

Even Shawn could see the line. I'm hoping for a much darker one tomorrow. And a "pregnant" on yours tomorrow, Lou :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Thats just how my lines started with pg with B and my SMU always gave me better lines.


----------



## too_scared

Yay!


----------



## merristems

Little exciting here!!!!!!!! Off to bed now with a smile on my face xxx


----------



## Sabster

yay for BFPS? are they confirmed? are we pre-celebrating? WOOOHHOOOOO


----------



## Sabster

I went for my appointment today at the endocrinologist and all the tests came back good, so I don't have any coagulation disorders or any insulin resistance which is awesome. I told her I tested positive for a pregnancy and she did an ultrasound on the spot. She said everything looks great, except that there is some blood behind the placenta, she said its small and that I shouldnt worry about it too much.. I have to go back in two weeks to see the status of it...

I went dr. google crazy and im half regretting it now..


----------



## too_scared

I'm not confirmed but I'm trying to be positive ;)


----------



## too_scared

That is great news! Glad you got a scan and that everything looked good. Don't worry about the blood, I'm pretty sure it's pretty common. PMA! :) And, hey, you get to see your beany again in 2 weeks!


----------



## Sabster

yes thats pretty sweet. hopefully I'll get to hear a heartbeat. AAAAAAAA i really want this to work out.

I hope you get that BFPPPPPP ASAP!


----------



## too_scared

That would be great. How many weeks will you be then? I saw the heartbeat with Finn at 8+1. Best thing ever. <3

Thank you :) I caved and tested again this evening. There was only the slightest shadow of a line. Hopefully in the morning it'll be better.


----------



## Sabster

7W6d I think. or 8weeks depending on how you count. 
By then I should hear the heartbeat. 

test tomorrow !! :) I suck at looking at the pictures of the lines... I never see anything. Even when I test at home for the ovulation tests I show my DH cuz Im never sure LOOL


----------



## too_scared

I will probably test a few times tomorrow... :shy: Haha!

I just noticed you are from Canada too! I hardly get on my computer any more so I don't get to see the details on the side of the screen. I'm in Newfoundland :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Ok ladies I'm really confused now :wacko: did this test this am with fmu and the cross came up within seconds. Did the digi with the same urine straight after to confirm and it says 'not pregnant' ??? Any suggestions?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## merristems

I'm no expert as I only trust FRER but I don't think digis are as sensitive. I've heard great things about the superdrug cheap tests though. I can see the cross on that test. :hug:


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you lovely. I am still only 10dpo I suppose so I'm hoping that my hormone just isn't quite high enough for a digi yet :shrug: 

The cross is much clearer IRL and DH could see it too and it appeared within seconds so cant be false surely??? Or can it?

I have rang my docs this morning and they are sending me for blood tests to be sure, so I will know for certain by tomorrow. Nervous :sad1:

:help:


----------



## merristems

No cant be false positive ever but canbe a false negative sounds like congratulations are in order xxx


----------



## too_scared

Digital tests are definitely not as sensitive. :hugs: That's a bfp for sure!


----------



## loubyloumum

Thank you too_scared :flower: 

Have you tested today? xx


----------



## loubyloumum

Sabster said:


> I went for my appointment today at the endocrinologist and all the tests came back good, so I don't have any coagulation disorders or any insulin resistance which is awesome. I told her I tested positive for a pregnancy and she did an ultrasound on the spot. She said everything looks great, except that there is some blood behind the placenta, she said its small and that I shouldnt worry about it too much.. I have to go back in two weeks to see the status of it...
> 
> I went dr. google crazy and im half regretting it now..

Great News :happydance: and you get to see beanie again in a couple of weeks too! Congrats lovely xx


----------



## too_scared

Must have been an evap, ladies :cry: Bfn just now. I'm going to try one more with SMU and then stop for a few days, I think.


----------



## loubyloumum

Oh no :hugs: See what smu brings FXD for you very tightly :dust: xxx


----------



## merristems

Oh bum ts I will keep fx anyway though xx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you ladies :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

Ok, smu... Pink for sure irl. What do you think?

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/13dpoSMU_zpsb3539cab.jpg


----------



## too_scared

I had that switched the other way! Why did it go up and down? Silly photobucket!


----------



## kelly1973

omg ive missed soooo much so sorry ladies louby ts I see those lines omg have you both tested today


----------



## merristems

I see it on my phone!! Oh u hope its a bfp I really do xxxx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you ladies :) I really, really hope this is it!


----------



## kelly1973

I don't know what there I missed all todays posts ts whoop whoop def bfp there lady xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Kelly! I'm so excited. I really hope this is a super sticky one! Bump buddies again!


----------



## kelly1973

its strange eh? im just ahead of you this time xxx


----------



## too_scared

It's great!


----------



## loubyloumum

Yey!!!! :happydance: that is defo a :bfp: 

Congrats TS!!! Wahooooooo xx


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Whoop whooop!
I def can see it ts!! Yeah!!!! 
Congrats to all of you ladies!!
Sending you all sticky super glue!!! Haha!


----------



## too_scared

Thanks ladies :)

I'm at baby group now but I had a tiny bit of spotting before I left. :( It was pink/brown. Hopefully it's stopped now.


----------



## pinksmarties

TS -I can definitely see the line and like me I think you are better with smu. WOO HOO!!! As for the bleeding its probably a bit of IB, I had that as well as bleeding from 5-6 weeks. Seemed to be worse after going to the loo/lots of walking

Lou - digis are not as sensitive as other tests but the line can be seen on the blue test!!

Sabster - glad your appointment went well and you got a scan. As TS said I think a bit of blood on the placenta is very common.

Kelly - hope you are okay and still managing to relax when Daniel is asleep.

afm -Im trying to remember how strong the kicks and everything felt with B about this time. I just think kicks etc aren't as strong as what I think I remember with B. Not worried (as such!) as still plenty of movement just expected a bit more by now.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you pink :hugs: I had spotting with Finn at 5.5 weeks for about a week and again at 8 weeks for a few days. I have to be positive. The line is definitely pink. I'm going to go on that. Haha!

I think the strength that the baby kicks isn't really something to compare to another baby. My mom said my sister and I were completely different. And my friend said her girls were different too. As long as the baby is kicking/moving like he always did I think you have nothing to worry about. :hugs:


----------



## loubyloumum

TS, has the spotting stopped now? I believe it is very common like Pink days. That line super clear and I am loving you PMA!!! I think I need to take a leaf out of your book!! 

Soooooo I couldn't resist and sen DH for another digi (poas addict :haha:) and look what happened...... Yipeee :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 59.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kelly1973

im loving this thread up and running again


----------



## too_scared

Yay! Awesome digi!

There was more spotting. Just a little but red tinged now. :( I'm going to try really hard to stay positive.


----------



## loubyloumum

Sending you a big :hug: TS. Fxd it's all absolutely fine lovely and will settle down the ought the night xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you :)


----------



## loubyloumum

Just noticed all my typos....bloody phone! X


----------



## pinksmarties

lou - fab pic!!!

ts - keeping it crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## merristems

Great pic Lou! Exciting xx
PMA ts I hope you're ok today damn the time differences! Fx for good day today xx


----------



## ickle pand

Congratulations ladies! I'm so excited for you both. Sending lots of sticky vibes everywhere. 

Pink do you have an anterior placenta this time? It wasn't until I was quite far along that I felt big movements from Lewis. I was so jealous of everyone that could see and feel big movements.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hows things today TS?

ickle- no don't have anterior placenta, maybe baby positioned in the way so more kicks internally than outwards? iykwim


----------



## pinksmarties

ickle/ts I am looking at a close baby caboo carrier as they look easier to use than the full on long moby wraps. Any thoughts?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Caboo-Carr...d=1397133690&sr=8-3&keywords=close+baby+caboo

not necessirly from amazon just to show you. Seemd to get good reveiws on there and elsewhere.


----------



## too_scared

Yeah, if baby is facing in then you will definitely feel much less. Finn was like that for a bit and scared me. He was still moving just not like I was used to.

Well, there was a tiny bit more spotting last night. No more so far this morning. The test this morning with fmu was just as dark as the SMU one yesterday. Hopefully the SMU one is much darker!

How is everyone today?


----------



## kelly1973

ts bet it was from ib did you do a smu


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Kelly :) No SMU yet. Haha!

Pink, sorry, I think we may have posted at the same time, I missed your question. I'm not really sure how what one works. Are baby's legs to be in? It looks comfy for you but not so much for the kiddo. Hmmm. I could be looking at it wrong, though. Have you looked into a mei tai? That might be something that would work for you. You could fold it up and cinch it in a little for when blue smartie 2 is small and it should grow with him. :)


----------



## kelly1973

what time is it there mindy


----------



## pinksmarties

ts - thats great no more spotting and that your fmu today is as dark as yesterdays smu. Hopefully todays smu will be even darker.

I know some picture show with legs oput but here is one with a smaller baby and I think is how it is worn initially. This is a link to a blog so the pic is a bit furthr down. couldn't do just the pic as at work and it won;t let me!

https://redheadbabyled.com/2013/09/08/babywearing-close-caboo/


----------



## too_scared

Ah! Those pictures make much more sense! Haha! I didn't realize that it was stretchy. I think it would be great :) Only good until a Moby is good up until, usually about 15 lb before the baby sags too much and your back hurts. I think the recommendation is now to have legs out from birth but I think you should do what smartie 2 likes best.

Kelly, right now it is 11:40. :)

I just did a smu test about a half hour ago. I don't know. Hopefully it is darker. Here is a picture

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/14dposmu_zpsc7d4b9b4.jpg


----------



## too_scared

Here's a comparison picture. Yesterday's it at the top, but the light was so different yesterday so it is hard to tell.

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/compare_zps00de97e0.png


----------



## too_scared

Here is a picture of yesterday and today, both smu. The one from today is almost dried. I think i am not going to test anymore. I am just going to wait to see if af shows or not.

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/IMG_8584_zps70c340a4.jpg


----------



## pinksmarties

argh I can't get pics on here when I am at work!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

can get them on my phone :dohh:
Can see the lines very well. I kept testing but doing more doesn't make any difference to the outcome. So hoping this is a sticky and AF stays away.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Pink. :) I hope it's a super sticky one. Due date will be a week before Christmas! Best gift ever!


----------



## ickle pand

Looks darker to me ts :)

I think the close caboo is one of those ones that people either love or hate. I've never seen one. Are there any sling meets near you where you could have a look at in the flesh. You could try a sling library too. It's a sling thing hire all sorts of carriers so well worth a look.


----------



## too_scared

Thank you ickle. :) As the rest dried more it definitely looks a little darker. 

A sling library sounds like a great idea. Maybe putting the straps through the rings might be hard to do with the kiddo in there.


----------



## kelly1973

its defo darker ts whoop whoop xx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Kelly :)


----------



## pinksmarties

I was going to hire from the one you looked got one from ickle. I am on a fb page that sells slings and I think they have meet ups so might go to one of their next ones.

TS I think the material is all sorted through the rings, you just put it over your head and then tighten.


----------



## merristems

Lines looking darker to me ts fx for tomorrow! ;)


----------



## too_scared

Thanks :)

Spotting again. Only light but pink, not brown. :(

That makes sense, pink. My frazzled brain didn't think about being able to put it over your head. Haha! Hiring one is a great idea.


----------



## kelly1973

I really don't think af is coming xxx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you, Kelly :hugs:


----------



## too_scared

How is everyone today?

No test for me today. I'm going to wait until tomorrow or maybe Sunday since we are going out of town tomorrow morning. I have an awful headache today and they seems to be a good sign for me. I'm trying to stay positive. No more spotting again after last night, so far.

I hope you're all well :flow:


----------



## Sabster

HI ladies,

too_Scared: keep us posted on your tests, its looking promising. :)

I am doing well, lots of heartburn and tiny bits of nausea... im more visually sensitive these days. I saw a picture of cottage cheese and I thought it was the most disgusting thing EVER. Besides that I get tired pretty easily, so Im going to bed really early!! Im getting all the sleep I can get while I can!

I haven't spotted or anything so that`s really good . Im keeping my fingers crossed that this pregnancy continues sucessfully.


----------



## too_scared

That's great news, sabster :) Sounds like great symptoms. 

A little more spotting for me. Still only a tiny bit and just red/brown tinged cm but I sure wish it would stop. I may splurge and get a frer when we go out of town tomorrow. I just don't want to spend $$ for something that might be disappointing. :( Stupid frer are about $20 for one here. Got to get my PMA back! I still have a headache, I have heartburn, and I was quite achy in bed last night. All good signs, right!


----------



## kelly1973

very good signs ts I have mega bad headaches so exciting


----------



## too_scared

I'm sorry you have bad headaches, Kelly. :hugs: I was actually just reading today that you can wear amber during pregnancy to help with symptoms like that. Actually Hazelwood and amber in one necklace is supposed to really help. I wore an amber necklace all day and my headache seemed to really ease off. Maybe you could look into it? I hope you're doing well.

I caved. Surprise! Haha! This picture shows yesterday's SMU on the top and this evening's test on the bottom. Is it darker or am I just kidding myself? Also being darker and evening instead of SMU has to be good, too, right?

What do you think?

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/_20140411_210329_zpsjtydopln.jpg

I hope you all have a good evening!


----------



## kelly1973

defo darker I think bump buddies we will be xxx


----------



## too_scared

Yay!


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ts: it's definately darker! Yeah!
Sabster: yay for the symptoms!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Ummi! How are you?


----------



## too_scared

Finally got a frer ladies :happydance:

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w654/mindy_russell1/IMG_20140413_084321_zps1kk0yl0a.jpg

I hope you're all having a great Sunday. :flow::flow::flow:


----------



## pinksmarties

woo hoo look at that FRER line - wonderful :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## too_scared

Thank you pink :) So excited!


----------



## kelly1973

wow look at that sexy line xxxx


----------



## too_scared

Haha! Thank you Kelly! 

Just out of curiosity I did an ic with SMU and it was barely darker :wacko: Stupid ic making me crazy!

How's everyone today?


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Whoop! Whoop! Whoop!
Great line. Don't trust ic's for progression. The FRER line is quite clear isn't it?

I'm good ts, Thx. Will update my journal in a few minutes.


----------



## ickle pand

Look at that frer! The test line is darker than the control!


----------



## too_scared

Thank you ladies :yipee:

The test line is darker. I've never had it line that before. Yay! The ic dried a lot darker too. I feel better about this now. 

I'll check your journal as soon as we get home, Ummi :)


----------



## merristems

That is a sexy line! Bloody love a frer myself. I'm sad not to be peeing on sticks with you guys but I definitely have my hands full with maybug! I love that this page is active again :)


----------



## too_scared

Appt tomorrow for May! Yay! I can't wait until you find out what's going on and how you are going to proceed. :)

I'm so glad this thread is active again too.


----------



## merristems

Yep tomorrow! Feels like a life time, well it has been for her! I'm going to be prepared for it to be quiet traumatic to watch and to not get an answer for another week or two :( we shall see. Xxx


----------



## kelly1973

merrie remember to write things down as it will all be a blur when you get there xxx


----------



## too_scared

I agree with Kelly! Take a list of any questions you have :) And take notes of the answers because that'll help too


----------



## Sabster

congrats too_scared!!! December baby??? WOOOHOOOOOOOO

Im enjoying this lovely sunday, well it's kind of grey out, but I dont mind I had some energy today so I did all the laundry and a lot of housework... waiting for my lovely man to get home so we can cuudddllleeee. Im hoping that the doc will find everything ok with the next u/s so I cant get off the "pelvic rest" MY HORMONES ARE NUTS!


----------



## too_scared

I hope your next scan is perfect! 

I think my due date is Dec 18 but I don't really know for sure. I think I'm going to ask for a scan around 12 weeks to get a better estimate.


----------



## Sabster

Mine is dec 4th, but I think it might be later. It's something that they tend to readjust after the ultrasounds. I dont care! it'll be awesome to dress the baby up for xmas!


----------



## too_scared

I think it's going to be awesome to have a Christmas baby :)

That's why I would like a scan around 12 weeks. I think that one is most accurate for dating. Here in Newfoundland you get one scan in the whole pregnancy, at 20 weeks. That's it unless there are reasons to get more. My doctor sends his patients for another one around 32-34 weeks to check growth. But, since I have a history of mc he will send me for more if I would like. I love my doctor. He's great.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope all goes well today merri.

Sabster - hope the next scan is fine and you can get rid of some of those raging hormones!!

ts - its great when you have a supportive Dr. All UK EDD are based on the scan at 12 weeks as that give the most 'accurate' due date. Winter babies are great although our weather even in winter is so much milder than what you get so I still managed to get out every day. I was so bothered about keeping him warm I think the mw/hv used to melt everythime they came into the house!! This time I am looking forward to a summer baby


----------



## too_scared

I can imagine a summer baby will be so nice. :) Being able to get out and not worry about freezing the kiddo. And getting out to let B play at the park or something while you feed baby sounds so great. That way both kiddos will be happy :)

Winter here is awful. Especially this winter. I can't wait for it to be over. I couldn't even take Finn out until the very end of last month. Brrrr!

How is everyone today? I hope you're all well. :flow:


----------



## Sabster

Im good. its finnaly warmer in Montreal, although the weather is wonky still... I prefer rain than to -30... so Im happy.

I am super excited aboutthe scan. I hope it goes well and that I get to see the baby again... and that everything is ok. 

In Quebec u get two scans covered by medicare 18-weeks and one after that... I have a history of MC so I think that's why the doctor is taking a few more... I also have to book an appointment for the tests where they measure the neck and stuff... that one is 400$ but we will do it.


----------



## too_scared

I'm glad you're being followed closely. I had more with my son too. 

That is too bad that you have to pay for the other test. :( I'm not sure how it works in Quebec. I think it's a little different than it is here. Everything is covered here by our health care.

Remind me, when is your scan again? I've been so forgetful lately :wacko:

It's warm-ish here today, about 11 C but it's windy. Supposed to be -2 again by Thursday. Darn weather lately. But I definitely agree, I would rather this than -30 again!


----------



## debzie

Wow just catching up congrats ladies. Like ickle said its strange not being part of the roller coster of ttc and bfps. Makes me miss it a little. 

So so happy fir you all whoo hooooo. Xx


----------



## too_scared

Thank you Debzie :) How are you?


----------



## debzie

I'm good thanks ts. Back to work now and Chris is still away so things are hectic at times. Islas sleeping much better at the moment only waking once.


----------



## too_scared

I'm glad Isla is starting to sleep better. That's a small blessing in all the craziness of being back to work. Are you happy to be back?


----------



## debzie

I am in a way and not in others. I think bring a nurse us part of who I am as well as being a mam. Work is going through some exciting new changes to and it will be good to be part of it. I feel so split as I miss my kids so much when I'm there. I don't like not knowing what they have done or seen. It's strange.


----------



## too_scared

I can only imagine how hard it is to leave your kiddos. :hugs: It's great that you are part of the changes at work. 

I'm looking to start a WAHM business so I can stay home with the kiddo.


----------



## kelly1973

hey mindy how are you how many weeks are you I had some more spotting last night which has done nothing for my nerves trying to keep a pma but hard at times,i do still feel totally rubbish so hopefully that's a good sign


----------



## ickle pand

Fingers crossed it's nothing Kelly

I feel a bit out of place hanging about here - I had a mirena coil fitted yesterday so no pregnancy for me for the foreseeable future.


----------



## too_scared

Oh ickle, I hope you stick around :) (if you want to!) How was getting the coil? I hope you're doing good.

I'm sorry about the spotting, Kelly. :hugs: I hope it's nothing. I had spotting with Finn at 8 weeks. How many weeks are you now? I think I'm 5+1. I have a doctor appt on Wednesday so I think I'm going to ask for an early scan then. I think feeling yuck is a great sign. This evening I'm feeling pretty yuck myself. I hope it's not a sign of what's to come! With Finn I didn't start feeling yuck until almost 6 weeks. I guess only time will tell! I hope you start feeling better soon. Are you going to get another scan before you are 12 weeks? I really think you should ask for one. For peace of mind. Stress is not good for you and baby. :hugs:


----------



## kelly1973

I think I might ring them on Tuesday as I know I will just worry all the time. ill be 8 weeks Monday.
ickle I want you to hang out here you have always been a mindful of information and we need you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## too_scared

I think that's a great idea. Then you get to see your beanie again :)

Has the spotting stopped?


----------



## ickle pand

I'll definitely stick around, it's just strange not to be there with you all.

Getting the coil wasn't too bad. I had cramping for a couple of days but there's barely anything now. I had a bit of spotting but I had my smear test done at the same time and that made me bleed a little so it could've been that.


----------



## too_scared

Glad it wasn't too bad. :)


----------



## kelly1973

touch wood no more spotting but ive had a tummy ache all day not cramps its horrid really starting to worry now


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Is there an EPAU in your area that you could call for a reassurance scan?


----------



## too_scared

Very glad the spotting has stopped. I think you definitely need a reassurance scan. :hugs:


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Big :hugs: Kelly, as you may remember I had bleeding and spotting till around 8 weeks with Noah. Are you able to have an early scan? X


----------



## kelly1973

yes think I will ring them on Tuesday to put my mind at rest


----------



## fayewest

Amazing news massive congratulations!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Glad the spotting has stopped Kelly, I hope you get another scan as you really need it for your peace of mind. I must admit how lucky I have been with my EPU as they always offered a repeat scan a couple of weeks later.

Hi everyone, hope you are all having a lovely Easter weekend

afm - we are having a nice weekend. We went to muddyboots, an outdoor play place with farm animals, indoor soft play, pig racing, sandy play areas etc. I don't know who was more exhausted Benjamin or us running after him. He has no concept of running off and not knowing where we are. He doesn't seem to bother!!

I went to the maternity triage on Thursday as I wasn't feeling much movement from Wednesday night and all day Thursday. Luckily I was at work so they said to pop up and they'd listen in. All was fine and they were great about it. He must have been having a growth spurt as yesterday and today he has been much more wriggly with stronger kicks.


----------



## too_scared

Sounds like you're having a great weekend. That play place sounds awesome. I wish we had something like that around here.

I'm sorry you had a bit of a scare. I'm glad he's wriggling away in there now. :hugs:

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## ickle pand

Ladies, some of you will remember Hope39. She's had her little boy very early at 27 weeks and they are both very unwell. Keep them both in your thoughts and prayers if you're that way inclined.


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Ho no. I'm sorry to hear that. Will keep her in my prayers. 
Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## too_scared

Oh no. Sending lots of positive vibes their way.


----------

